# Änderung Forstgesetz Hessen



## Paul_FfM (19. April 2012)

Hallo Forum,

im Regionalteil "Frankfurt und Umgebung" wird gerade ein Fernsehbericht über die Änderung des hessischen Forstgesetztes diskutiert. In der aktuellen Bike findet sich auch auf S. 6 (meine ich, habe das Heft nicht hier) ein Hinweis auf Gesetzesänderungen, die für unseren Sport relevant sind, u.a. mit einem kleinen Interview des DIMB Vorsitzenden Thomas Kleinjohann. Dort klingt es so, als ob die DIMB sich mit einer Verschlechterung der Lage für die Biker in Hessen schon abgefunden hätte (hoffentlich nur eine verkürzte Wiedergabe der Position der DIMB). Andererseits lese ich dort, dass eine Änderung des Gesetzes in Rheinland-Pfalz durch die DIMB verhindert wurde, u.a. wurden an jeden Abgeordneten 8000 Mails geschrieben. 

Mich wundert, dass dieses Thema _Änderung Forstgesetz Hessen _hier noch nirgenwo umfassend diskutiert wird. Zwar ist der Referentenentwurf im Internet noch nicht zu finden, aber allein schon das Interview mit Frau Puttrich lässt schlimmes befürchten. Wäre es nicht an der Zeit, hier aktiv zu werden?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## HelmutK (19. April 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Dort klingt es so, als ob die DIMB sich mit einer Verschlechterung der Lage für die Biker in Hessen schon abgefunden hätte .....



Das ist definitiv nicht die Position der DIMB, wie man kürzlich in Bad Nauheim erfahren konnte:

http://www.mtb-mittelhessen.de/showtopic.php?threadid=1319


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (19. April 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang. Was ist denn seit dem 10. Februar passiert, gab es Gespräche mit dem hmuelv, wann wird der Entwurf angehört, ist die DIMB beteiligt etc...? 

Grüße
Paul


----------



## rayc (19. April 2012)

Helmut, sowas bitte offensiver kommunizieren!
Die wenigsten Biker in Hessen wissen davon.
Thomas hat mir sowas letztes Jahr angedeutet.

Ich verlinke sowas gerne auf unserer Webseite www.melibokus-biker.de
Das Forst und Polizei immer aggressiver gegen Biker vorgegehen habe ich schon mitbekommen, aber zum Glück selbst noch nicht erlebt.
Es soll wohl oben am Gipfel des Melibokus Androhungen gegen Biker seitens von Polizisten gegeben haben.

ray


----------



## X-Präsi (19. April 2012)

Hallo, liebe Leute!

Das Interview in der Bike ist echt der absolute Unfug. Weiss nicht, was der Björn sich dabei gedacht hat. Da stimmt fast gar nichts mit dem überein, was ich gesagt habe. *Natürlich sind wir absolut in Alarmbereitschaft und werden mit allen Mitteln dagegen vorgehen!*

Ihr dürft jetzt aber gerne auf mich einprügeln, da wir zunächst einmal im Februar nur den organisierten Sport in Bad Nauheim zusammengetrommelt haben. Warum? Weil es nichts tödlicheres gibt, als viel Wind um einen Gesetzesentwurf zu machen, der dann evtl. gar nicht so kommt. 
Und wenn wir unbestätigte Informationen einfach so ins WWW raus blasen, geht das "Verhinderungsprojekt" unkontrolliert voll in die Hose. 
So sind z.B. trotz Stillschweigensvereinbarung gleich bitterböse Briefe in verschiedene Richtungen geschrieben worden und die Empfänger wussten noch gar nichts von einer Novelle. Waren Gott sei Dank nur Einzelfälle.

Aber wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, bereitet die Regierung nun die Öffentlichkeit auf die Novelle vor und versucht gegen die Biker mobil zu machen. Verpackt in nette Aussagen wie "Angebote für Biker". Aber der Fakt wird vermutlich sein, dass wir nur noch Wege fahren dürfen sollen, die ganzjährig mit einem zweispurigen Kfz befahrbar sind. Aber wie gesagt, wir halten den Entwurf noch nicht in Händen. 

*Was plant die DIMB:*
Wir müssen die Öffentlichkeit für uns Biker gewinnen. Dazu erstellen wir (DIMB-Vorstand, IG Taunus, Gravity Pilots, Wheels over Frankfurt etc.) gerade ein mehrstufiges Konzept mit Maßnahmen von Flyer, Unterschriftenlisten, Online-Petition, Info-Veranstaltungen, Mailingaktionen bis hin zur Demo vor dem Landtag. Und dann ist wirklich JEDER gefragt, loszulegen. 
Daher haben wir auch bereits den Schulterschluss mit dem Hessischen Radfahrerverband gemacht und stehen in Gesprächen mit dem Bundesvorstand des ADFC.

Mehr Infos in Kürze.


----------



## scylla (19. April 2012)

@Präsi


bitte informiert möglichst lauthals von euren Aktionen, wenn euer Konzept steht, damit man es auch mitkriegt und mitmachen kann 
Ich bin dabei!

(Vielleicht wäre ein Leserbrief o.ä. an die Bike mit einer kurzen Klarstellung des anscheinend verkorksten Interviews auch keine schlechte Idee. Liest ja schließlich nicht jeder Bike-Abonnent hier mit.)


----------



## swe68 (19. April 2012)

Könnt ihr zu geplanten Aktionen einen Thread eröffnen? Den könnte dann jeder interessierte Mensch abonnieren und wäre immer auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## ZeFlo (19. April 2012)

und dgl. auch gleich für baden-württemberg machen. da steht zwar aktuell "nichts an", aber es wird wohl vermehrt versucht die an dämlichkeit kaum zu überbietende 2m regel durchzusetzen.

ciao
flo

sent by an android from outer space


----------



## Athabaske (19. April 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> und dgl. auch gleich für baden-württemberg machen. da steht zwar aktuell "nichts an", aber es wird wohl vermehrt versucht die an dämlichkeit kaum zu überbietende 2m regel durchzusetzen...



...wie? Durchsetzen? Werden durch die Zusammenlegung einzelner Polizeipräsidien soviel Personal frei? Oder werden Nordic Walking Gruppen zu Hilfssherifs vereidigt?


----------



## DFG (19. April 2012)

Neh da liegt einer im Forst und springt aus dem Gebüsch und schreit,
Halt Sie fahren auf einem Trail der weniger als zwei Meter breit ist..........


----------



## elbaner (19. April 2012)

In Baden-Württemberg geht es zumindest bei uns im Alb-Donau-Kreis auch schon los. Ausgelöst durch die freeridende Fraktion kam es im Stadtgebiet aktuell zu ersten Trailsperrungen und auch im Kleinen Lautertal habe Baumaßnahmen der freeeridenden Fraktion dazu geführt, dass die dort alle Mountainbiker draußen haben wollen und extra einen angestellt haben, der diese Verbote überwacht.

Insofern wäre es an der Zeit, zumal wir jetzt in BaWü eine SPD-geführte Landesregierung haben, dass der Antrag der SPD aus 2007 und 2010 (Abscchaffung der 2 m - Regel, Biken auf geeigneten Wegen) wieder ausgegraben wird. Da wäre es schön, wenn die DIMB nochmal aktiv werden könnte.

Ein wirklich dringender Apell an die Herren Baumeister: Ich versteh eure Leidenschaft völlig! Dennoch: Baut nur da wo ihr dürft, also vorher um Erlaubnis gefragt habt. Ansonsten haben ALLE Mountainbiker unter euerm Tun zu leiden.

elbaner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (19. April 2012)

Klar, auch hier gibt es Wege die mit Fantasieverbotsschildern geschmückt werden. In Einzelfällen sogar mit dem offiziellen STVO Radverbotsschild. Aber flächendeckend überwachen kann das keiner. Die Verwaltungen und die Politik führt sich mit Verboten, die sie nicht durchsetzen kann doch selbst ins Abseits.

Ein ganz anderer Aspekt ist die Kriminialisierung einer kompletten Sportart!

Und die buddelnden Freerider will ich mal ausdrücklich in Schutz nehmen, danke für den einen oder anderen Trail in der Region! Einen legalisierten Flowtrail wird es hier vermutlich nie geben...


----------



## xtrail (19. April 2012)

...


----------



## scylla (19. April 2012)

hört doch mal auf mit "ihr Freerider, wir Tourenfahrer"
Wir sind doch alle nur Biker, jeder auf seine Weise, und wir wollen alle nur Spaß an unserem Sport haben, und zwar ohne dabei kriminalisiert, diskriminiert oder sonstwie verfolgt zu werden. Und Verfolgungswahn könnte man in letzter Zeit echt bekommen 
Dass wir uns jetzt auch noch gegenseitig bekriegen fehlt gerade noch.

Mein Eindruck ist, dass die "buddelnden Freerider" nur ganz gern als Aufhänger hergenommen werden, weil sich diese vermeintlich gefährlichen Bauten so schön der Öffentlichkeit verkaufen lassen. Dabei ist es ja in der Realität nicht so, als ob die Mehrheit dieser Bauten wirklich etwas oder jemanden stören könnten, ausgenommen natürlich sie stehen mitten auf einem Wanderweg oder ähnliches. 
"Normale" Tourenbiker sind eigentlich die viel größere Gruppe. Die sollen auch aus dem Wald verschwinden, wenn es nach so manchem hinterwäldlerischen Politiker geht. Wenn die "buddelnden Freerider" keine Munition mehr liefern, weil sie nicht mehr buddeln, wird einfach irgend ein anderer Grund aus dem Busch gezogen werden, darauf könnte ich wetten. Bremspuren, Erosion, irgendeine seltene Pflanze, die auf Reifengummi allergisch ist... dem Erfindungsreichtum sei keine Grenze gesetzt


----------



## Sistinas (19. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> hört doch mal auch mit "ihr Freerider, wir Tourenfahrer"
> Wir sind doch alle nur Biker, jeder auf seine Weise, und wir wollen alle nur Spaß an unserem Sport haben, und zwar ohne dabei kriminalisiert, diskriminiert oder sonstwie verfolgt zu werden. Und Verfolgungswahn könnte man in letzter Zeit echt bekommen
> Dass wir uns jetzt auch noch gegenseitig bekriegen fehlt gerade noch.


----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2012)

..wer hält sich denn an solche  verbote ? wir sind doch n icht im kindergarten .
wenn jemand auf ein stück  acker  ein schild stellt  : betreten verboten : , dann geht ihr da auch nicht rüber ...  - ohne worte .-
ich  fahre  , wo ich will . und solange ich damit niemandem schade , können  die mich mal  hinten rumheben . ein förster wird mich wohl kaum durchs untzerholz verfolgen ..  wenn man sich an eine 2 m reglung hält , können wir alle uns´re mtbs in die tonne hau´n . da kann ich dann auch ´n trekkinrad oder 29er  nehmen


----------



## otzbiker (19. April 2012)

So, so, die Wege sollen also ganzjährig mit zweispurigen Fahrzeugen befahrbar sein. Mir fällt da spontan ein Bobby Car ein. Dann kann man der Gesetzesänderung ja gelassen entgegen sehen.

Edit:
Referenzfahrzeug sieht dann wohl so aus! http://rc-stuntman.de/bobbycar.htm

Jeder MTB-Lenker dürfte breiter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2012)




----------



## prince67 (20. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und die buddelnden Freerider will ich mal ausdrücklich in Schutz nehmen, danke für den einen oder anderen Trail in der Region! Einen legalisierten Flowtrail wird es hier vermutlich nie geben...






scylla schrieb:


> hört doch mal auch mit "ihr Freerider, wir Tourenfahrer"
> Wir sind doch alle nur Biker, jeder auf seine Weise, und wir wollen alle nur Spaß an unserem Sport haben, und zwar ohne dabei kriminalisiert, diskriminiert oder sonstwie verfolgt zu werden. Und Verfolgungswahn könnte man in letzter Zeit echt bekommen
> Dass wir uns jetzt auch noch gegenseitig bekriegen fehlt gerade noch.
> 
> ...


Nur mit Konfrontation kommt man auch nicht weiter!
Wenn man sich in der Natur bewegt, sollte man so wenig Spuren wie möglich hinterlassen. 
So wie sich mache benehmen, haben sie es nicht besser verdient und andere müssen darunter leiden nach dem Moto "Mit gefangen mit gehangen"



> ausgenommen natürlich sie stehen mitten auf einem Wanderweg oder ähnliches


Und dies kommt leider nicht selten vor.


----------



## flyingscot (20. April 2012)

Ich habe mal eine prinzipielle Frage zur "2m-Regel". Hier in Niedersachsen gibt es sie ja glücklicherweise nicht. Aber viele offizielle Rad/Fußwege außerorts sind hier nur 1m breit. Und dort ist sogar die Benutzungspflicht angeordnet. Ich denke mal solche Radwege gibt es in BaWü auch, richtig? 

Dann ist die Situation aber auch rein rechtlich völlig absurd: 1m reicht für benutzungspflichte Fuß/Radwege, aber auf Wanderwegen müssen es 2m sein. 

Logische Konsequenz wäre entweder: Alle Fuß/Radwege unter 2m dürfen nicht befahren werden, oder andersherum die 2m-Regel ist hinfällig, da sogar offiziell dagegen verstoßen werden soll (benutzungspflichtiger Radweg unter 2m als Beispiel).

Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## Toolkid (20. April 2012)

Die 2m-Regel bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Waldwege.

Und ich hab da schon jemand getroffen, der einen Zollstock ausgepackt hat um die Wegbreite zu messen. Hatte zuvor noch höflich gegrüßt und beim Wegfahren noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht.


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine prinzipielle Frage zur "2m-Regel". Hier in Niedersachsen gibt es sie ja glücklicherweise nicht. Aber viele offizielle Rad/Fußwege außerorts sind hier nur 1m breit. Und dort ist sogar die Benutzungspflicht angeordnet. Ich denke mal solche Radwege gibt es in BaWü auch, richtig?
> 
> Dann ist die Situation aber auch rein rechtlich völlig absurd: 1m reicht für benutzungspflichte Fuß/Radwege, aber auf Wanderwegen müssen es 2m sein.
> 
> ...



genial


----------



## nikolauzi (21. April 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine prinzipielle Frage zur "2m-Regel". Hier in Niedersachsen gibt es sie ja glücklicherweise nicht. Aber viele offizielle Rad/Fußwege außerorts sind hier nur 1m breit. Und dort ist sogar die Benutzungspflicht angeordnet. Ich denke mal solche Radwege gibt es in BaWü auch, richtig?
> 
> Dann ist die Situation aber auch rein rechtlich völlig absurd: 1m reicht für benutzungspflichte Fuß/Radwege, aber auf Wanderwegen müssen es 2m sein.
> 
> ...


Da hast Du was übersehen:
Auf der Straße will der Autofahrer Platz haben, im Wald will er sich erholen!
Deshalb reicht am Straßenrand ein Trampelpfad, im Wald sollten die Radfahrer eigentlich lieber draußen bleiben und die Wege für die Wanderscharen asphaltiert sein...


----------



## Athabaske (21. April 2012)

Die 2m-Regel ist Bestandteil des Landeswaldgesetzes, gilt also nur im Wald. Absurderweise darfst Du tatsächlich am Waldrand wieder aufsteigen und den schmalen Weg weiterfahren...


----------



## flyingscot (21. April 2012)

Aber das ursprüngliche Argument für die 2m-Regel (bzw. gegen die Abschaffung) war doch die Fußgänger<->Radfahrer-Problematik, oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung? D.h. diese Problematik entsteht durch den äußeren Einfluss "Wald" und verschwindet wieder, sobald der Wald aufhört. 

Interessant, interessant, auf so etwas muss man erstmal kommen...


----------



## scylla (21. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Die 2m-Regel ist Bestandteil des Landeswaldgesetzes, gilt also nur im Wald. Absurderweise darfst Du tatsächlich am Waldrand wieder aufsteigen und den schmalen Weg weiterfahren...



cool! Hier am Frankenstein sind die Förster ja eh gerade dabei, den kompletten Wald abzuholzen um alle Wege mit umgelegten Bäumen dicht zu machen. Ich schätze, wenn das in der Schlagzahl weitergeht, steht in 3 Jahren kein Baum mehr. Heißt das, da das Landeswaldgesetz dann nicht mehr gültig ist (da ja kein Wald mehr), dürfen wir dann wieder alles tun und lassen, wozu wir lustig sind?


----------



## HelmutK (21. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> cool! Hier am Frankenstein sind die Förster ja eh gerade dabei, den kompletten Wald abzuholzen um alle Wege mit umgelegten Bäumen dicht zu machen. Ich schätze, wenn das in der Schlagzahl weitergeht, steht in 3 Jahren kein Baum mehr. Heißt das, da das Landeswaldgesetz dann nicht mehr gültig ist (da ja kein Wald mehr), dürfen wir dann wieder alles tun und lassen, wozu wir lustig sind?



Du sprichst da eine wahrlich absurde, aber leider - Vorsicht, Schilda lässt grüßen - tatsächlich schon einmal angestellte Überlegung:

Um eine Freeride-/Downhillstrecke Wald überhaupt genehmigungsfähig zu machen, müsse man zuerst die betreffende Fläche rechtlich so umwidmen, dass sie nicht mehr als Wald im Sinne des Hessischen Forstgesetzes zu betrachten sei. Im Nachgang zu der sehr surrealen Diskussion scheint man wohl festgestellt zu haben, dass Wald schlicht Wald ist und nicht einfach so umgewidmet werden kann, vgl. § 2 Abs. 1 Bundeswaldgesestz

_"Wald im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist jede mit Forstpflanzen bestockte Grundfläche."_

Dass man aber jetzt am Frankenstein durch Kahlschlag die Voraussetzungen für eine Genehmigung schaffen will ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ht-rider1987 (21. April 2012)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Da hast Du was Ã¼bersehen:
> Auf der StraÃe will der Autofahrer Platz haben, im Wald will er sich erholen!
> Deshalb reicht am StraÃenrand ein Trampelpfad, im Wald sollten die Radfahrer eigentlich lieber drauÃen bleiben und die Wege fÃ¼r die Wanderscharen asphaltiert sein...




*nicht ernster Modus an*

Dann sollen sie uns mal den Weg freimachen und nen Kanal mit Absperrband abstecken, nachdem wir ja bÃ¶se Bodenverdichtung betreiben sind wir dann die Wanderervorhut. Wenn die Rille durch die Reifen verdichtet ist bis zum gehtnichtmehr, kann der Wandersmann sie mitbenutzen. FÃ¤hrt man Slalom um sie rum, wird sie planiert bis zur 2 Meter Marke. Danach wÃ¤re sie dann ja offiziell erlaubt, da die 2 Meter Regelung erfÃ¼llt ist. Kostet: vielleicht 50â¬ fÃ¼rs Absperrband.. Vergleich mit den Planierungskosten kann man sich (denke ich) sparen..

*nicht ernster Modus aus*

Ne- mal im Ernst, wenn die Herrschaften immer argumentieren mit Bodenverdichtung, warum nicht mal fachlich kompetent dagegen halten?

Nur mal als idee, einen Bikerahmen als Kraftsystem aufteilen, das Fahrergewicht in der Verteilung auf Vorder/Hinterrad ausrechnen (sollte mit Statik als 2d System mÃ¶glich sein), durch die Federelemente/DÃ¤mpfung (DÃ¤mpferverlust und Reifenkompression) dann die resultierenden KrÃ¤fte mit Verlusten runterrechnen und dann mal einen Vergleich bringen - wieviel der Energie von einem Wanderer auf den Boden wirkt. Sollte zumindest (wenn das Ergebnis stimmt) mal stichhaltig beweisen, dass viele Argumente auf Fakten begrÃ¼ndet nonsense sind. Ich hab viele Studien mitbekommen //davon gehÃ¶rt die auf Erosion etc abzielen, aber warum mal nicht aus diesem Weg das ganze beleuchten? (und natÃ¼rlich zynisch den Harvestereinsatz nicht vergessen  )


----------



## nightprowler (21. April 2012)

Gerade war ein Bericht in den Nachrichten über eine geplante Gesetzesänderung in Hessen.

Kotzen möchte ich über die dämliche Argumentation,Bikes verdichten den Waldboden und zerstören die Natur.

Man sollte die hessische Umweltministerin(CDU) mit einem HARVESTER zum Teufel jagen.

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht zur NRW-Wahl gehen,jetzt wohl doch.

Grüße aus dem noch freien NRW.

Uwe.


----------



## Lilly_71 (21. April 2012)

hallo uwe,

ich hab den bericht leider nicht von anfang an gesehen..zum ende hin klang es schon nach beschlossener sache mit mehreren hundert euro strafe, wenn man sich auf trails erwischen lässt und dem trost, dass die personaldecke so dünn ist, dass da nicht so viele rumstehen werden...
aber du hast geschrieben gesetzesentwurf...das lässt doch noch hoffen...?!


----------



## nightprowler (21. April 2012)

Lilly_71 schrieb:


> hallo uwe,
> 
> ich hab den bericht leider nicht von anfang an gesehen..zum ende hin klang es schon nach beschlossener sache mit mehreren hundert euro strafe, wenn man sich auf trails erwischen lässt und dem trost, dass die personaldecke so dünn ist, dass da nicht so viele rumstehen werden...
> aber du hast geschrieben gesetzesentwurf...das lässt doch noch hoffen...?!



Hallo Lilly 71,

wenn Du noch Hoffnung in der Plem-Plem-Replubik hast...

Das Problem ist eigentlich,das bei einer Gesetzesänderung jeder Spießer-Wanderer sofort zum Blockwart wird,also Ärger vorprogammiert ist.

Ich wandere übrigens selbst auch gerne.

Aber wir haben es selbst in der Hand,wir sind das Volk.

Also bei der nächsten Wahl in Hessen,schön hingehen.

Schönen Abend 

Uwe.


----------



## Marko S (22. April 2012)

Alles zu den Presseberichten und dem Referentenentwurf könnt ihr hier lesen ab Seite 9.
Ich vermute mal, dass wir im Taunus von solchen Presseaktionen am meisten mitbekommen werden.
Der Feldberg ist ja nicht weit von Wiesbaden und beim Forst sind die Radfahrer auch "besonders beliebt".

Gruß
Marko
IG-Taunus


----------



## ActionBarbie (22. April 2012)

Ich versteh das alles nicht... Deppen gibt es doch bei den Wanderern genau so wie bei den Bikern  , wenn man aber gegenseitig etwas Rücksicht aufeinander nimmt, der Wanderer platz macht, dass man vorbei kommt, der Biker nicht als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr über die Trails fliegt und dabei die auf zwei Füssen fast umsäbelt, geht es doch!

Mir ist erst letztes Wochenende auf dem Saar Hunsrück Steig eine Familie mit zwei Kindern begegnet, ich hatte ein angemessenes Tempo, konnte auf mich aufmerksam machen, die Familie hat platz gemacht, wir haben uns freundlich gegrüßt und als ich vorbei war hat mir die Mutter noch viel SPaß gewünscht .

Wenn Die Wanderer NUR Wanderwege kriegen, dann will ich NUR Trails für uns Biker! Und wehe mir begegnet da dann einer zu Fuß ohne Rad! Da kann man doch dann einfach drüber fahren? Oder?

Gleiches Recht für alle!


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2012)

...sich überhaupt mit dem schwachsinn ersnthaft zu beschäftigen  , ist schon vertane zeit - ab  auf`s  bike und : ride on !


----------



## Harvester (22. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...sich überhaupt mit dem schwachsinn ersnthaft zu beschäftigen  , ist schon vertane zeit - ab  auf`s  bike und : ride on !


 
Falsche Einstellung!

Die MTB-Gegner beschäftigen sich ernsthaft damit uns das Leben schwer zu machen. Da werden Argumente ins Feld geführt die sachlich falsch sind. Eine Gleichberechtigung aller Nutzer des Waldes findet nicht statt. Wenn man sich aber nicht wehrt und die fehlerhafte Argumentation der meist unwissenden Öffentlichkeit und natürlich auch und gerade den Entscheidungsträgern aufzeigt wird es nur noch weitere unberechtigter Verbote hageln und der schöne und unweltfreundlliche Bike Sport fortlaufend kriminalisiert. Wo bitteschön soll das denn hinführen?


----------



## sic_ (22. April 2012)

Heut war ein bericht in der Zeitung, dass einer Gruppe Wanderer der Weg durch Querliegende Baumstämme versperrt wurde und sie über die Bäume klettern mussten.

Da führts hin..

Aber mal im ernst, überall werden Strecken legalisiert und an einem Ausbau des Wegenetzes für Mountainbiker gearbeitet.
Gleichzeitig das Fahren im Wald zu kriminalisieren ist irgendwie etwas seltsam.
In BW gibts die 2m Regel und trotzdem wurd ich noch nie auf dem Trail aufgehalten, kontrolliert oder hab auch nur Ansatzweise einen Kontrolleur gesehen.
Auch mit selbsternannten Hilfssheriffs gabs keine Probleme.
Mit etwas Rücksicht klappts doch auch in anderen Bundesländern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (22. April 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Heut war ein bericht in der Zeitung, dass einer Gruppe Wanderer der Weg durch Querliegende BaumstÃ¤mme versperrt wurde und sie Ã¼ber die BÃ¤ume klettern mussten.
> 
> Da fÃ¼hrts hin..
> 
> ...



Nur leider ist die Situation in BallungsrÃ¤umen wie dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet eine andere, in wenig frequentierten Gebieten mag das niemanden Interessieren
wenn da mal ein Biker auf dem Trail ist.
Dem Forst und den Wald/JagdpÃ¤chtern sind hier zu viele Leute im Wald und die fahren und laufen ihrer Meinung nach auch noch kreutz und quer durch den Wald.
Derzeit kÃ¶nnen sie nur was gegen Leute unternehmen die nicht auf festen Wegen bleiben, was sie im Ãbrigen derzeit auch nicht nutzen.
Von wegen der Umweltministerin eine Strecke zeigen gegen die die BehÃ¶rden bereits mit bestehenden Gesetzen vorgehen kÃ¶nnten.
Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema wo die Fraktion der Bergabsportler seit Jahren von Seiten der BehÃ¶rden hingehalten und blockiert wird.
Zu der derzeitigen Situation in der Feldbergregion hÃ¤tte  es Ã¼berhaupt nicht kommen mÃ¼ssen wenn die BehÃ¶rden und VerbÃ¤nde konstruktiv mitgearbeitet hÃ¤tten.
Mit einer mÃ¶glichen VerschÃ¤rfung der Gesetze kommen die BehÃ¶rden aber an eine viel grÃ¶Ãere Zahl von Radfahrern ran.
So und jetzt  spekuliere ich einfach mal ein wenig, die Gesetze sind Ã¤hnlich wie in BW, dann kÃ¶nnte sich der Forst mit der Polizei ja mal in den Wald stellen und die Biker vom Trail fischen.
Da fÃ¤hrt dann keiner weg, alle bekommen eine Anzeige und blechen am Ende 200-300â¬.
Das kÃ¶nnte in den BallungsrÃ¤umen RealitÃ¤t werden und das Beste fÃ¼r die BehÃ¶rden da kÃ¶nnen sie auch noch Geld machen.
Hast du dann auch noch einen MTB-Hasser beim Forst na dann gute Nacht und keiner kann was dagegen machen.
So und jetzt kann sich jeder Ã¼berlegen ob es egal ist gegen eine GesetzesverschÃ¤rfung anzugehen oder nicht.

Eigentlich kÃ¶nnte ich zu dem Thema noch viel mehr schreiben aber derzeit ist ja nur der ungefÃ¤hre Wortlaut vom Entwurf zum Forstgesetz bekannt.
Aber wenn sich die Umweltministerin zu dem Thema Ã¤uÃert sollten wir aufmerksam sein und
viel Zeit ist nach dem Erscheinen vom neuen Gesetz bis zur Abstimmung leider nicht um zu reagieren.

GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem schÃ¶nen Taunus
Marko


----------



## sic_ (22. April 2012)

Man kann doch aber nicht einfach Stromberg, Heidelberg und die zahlreichen Bikeparks oder das MTB-Wegenetz vom Geo-Naturpark ignorieren, die Mountainbiker pauschal kriminalisieren und sich so vom ganzen Geschehen abkapseln.
Selbst im Schwarzwald wird schon per Radio für den MTB Sport und die tollen Möglichkeiten dort Werbung gemacht.

Btw. sind nicht bald Wahlen?


----------



## sir.race (22. April 2012)

> Wenn Die Wanderer NUR Wanderwege kriegen, dann will ich NUR Trails für uns Biker!



Das gibts doch auch. Leider sind diese Trails dann aber sehr Downhill/Freeride lastig.


----------



## scylla (22. April 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst, überall werden Strecken legalisiert und an einem Ausbau des Wegenetzes für Mountainbiker gearbeitet.
> Gleichzeitig das Fahren im Wald zu kriminalisieren ist irgendwie etwas seltsam.



Leider hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Politiker und der Forst ganz froh sind um die derzeitigen Strecken, weil sie die Biker von den Trails weg bringen 
Im Ernst, das, was da derzeit auch bei uns im Odenwald vom Geopark als Mtb-Strecke ausgeschildert ist, hat für mich nicht viel mit Mtb fahren zu tun. Das ist vielleicht was für Reiseradler. Mit dem Effekt, dass wenn man auf einem "normalen" Trail, "erwischt" wird, der bösartige Wanderer/Hilfs-Sherrif mit vollem Recht fragen kann, warum wir denn nicht auf den extra für uns Biker ausgeschilderten Wegen fahren können. 
Löbliche Legalisierungs-Beispiele, wie z.B. der Vereins-Track in Heidelberg sind ja auch nicht gerade allgemeinheitstauglich, da man Vereinsmitglied sein muss um den Track zu nutzen. Und wie viele Strombergs gibt's denn? 
Sowas nutzt mir letztendlich wenig, wenn ich nach Feierabend eine kleine Runde drehen will. Da kann ich ja nicht eben mal 2h nach Stromberg düsen mit dem Auto. Ich will lediglich ganz normal auf jedem Weg im Wald vor der Haustür rumfahren dürfen, genauso wie jeder Fußgänger diese auch nutzen darf.


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2012)

..hindert dich ja auch keiner dran ....


----------



## Harvester (23. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..hindert dich ja auch keiner dran ....


 

und genau darum geht es....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoN81 (23. April 2012)

Muss mich hier mal mit einklinken, auch wenn es mich jetzt nicht primär betrifft, da ich aus Sachsen komme, aber es ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch hier jemand auf so dumme Ideen kommt...

Die Frage ist wie kann man gegen die Sache vorgehen und was kann man tun, ganz offiziell. Die Anzahl der Leute die Mountainbike fahren ist ja jetzt nun nicht gerade klein. Also sollten wir uns da auch Gehör verschaffen. Die DIMB ist da ja am Ball, wie kann man deren Arbeit unterstützen?

Ich habe von eine Aktion in einem anderen Bundesland mit 8000 Email gelesen, weis aber leider nicht mehr genau wo das war.


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. April 2012)

Na ja, Mountainbiker sind ja auch wähler, und wenn die betreffenden merken, dass da ganz viele Wähler dahinter stehen werden die sich schon überlegen, was sie tun. So ist das hier bei uns in RLP ja auch gelaufen. Lasst die vom DIMB mal machen... hier in RLP haben sies ja auch hinbekommen und wenn sie Leute brauchen die viel, viele, ganz viele eMails schreiben, sind wir zur Stelle


----------



## RoN81 (23. April 2012)

So wie ich die ganze Sache zu der Forstgesetzänderung in Hessen jetzt verfolgt habe klingt das aber ne so, als wüssten die Politiker was sie da beschließen wollen. Die Berichterstattung ist ziemlich einseitig und immer sind es die bösen Mountainbiker...


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. April 2012)

Na ja, das ist aber fast überall so, wir haben halt (noch) keine richtige Lobby. In den Köpfen ist irgendwie drin, Wanderer= gut, friedlich, lieb, umweltfreundlich Biker= unhöflich, macht den Wald kaputt, säbelt Wanderer um

Es lebe das Klischee


----------



## RoN81 (23. April 2012)

Damit hat du Recht! 
Aber es ist nicht Richtig, denn ich habe bei uns noch keinen Biker gesehen der Cola-Dosen oder Plastiktüten in den Wald schmeißt, was ich von Wanderern nicht immer behaupten kann. Zu dem gibt es bei uns ne Gruppe Biker, die jedes Jahr zum Saisonstart den Wald "putzen", und das ist meist kein Müll, den Biker hinterlassen haben.


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. April 2012)

RoN81 schrieb:


> Damit hat du Recht!
> Aber es ist nicht Richtig, denn ich habe bei uns noch keinen Biker gesehen der Cola-Dosen oder Plastiktüten in den Wald schmeißt, was ich von Wanderern nicht immer behaupten kann. Zu dem gibt es bei uns ne Gruppe Biker, die jedes Jahr zum Saisonstart den Wald "putzen", und das ist meist kein Müll, den Biker hinterlassen haben.



Ja, manche Wanderer hinterlassen ihren Müll im Wald, was mir immer auffällt sind die Tempos... besonders nach der letzten Volkswanderung die hier veranstaltet wurde.

Allerdings nutzt es niemandem, wenn wir uns darin ergeben uns gegenseitig Vorwürfe zu machen. 
Wir wollen den Wald alle nutzen also ist er auch für uns alle schützenswert und auf dieser Basis und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme muss es doch eine Lösung geben können. Das Problem, dass sich in Ballungsgebieten ergibt, wo der Wald der da halt weniger ist (pro Kopf) stärker frequentiert ist, muss halt gelöst werden. Da werden Biker und wenn es fair läuft auch Wanderer wohl nicht drum rum kommen abstriche machen zu müssen. Das geht aber bestimmt auch ohne diese dämliche 2m Regel.


----------



## Matze. (23. April 2012)

> Mit einer möglichen Verschärfung der Gesetze kommen die Behörden aber an eine viel größere Zahl von Radfahrern ran.
> So und jetzt spekuliere ich einfach mal ein wenig, die Gesetze sind ähnlich wie in BW, dann könnte sich der Forst mit der Polizei ja mal in den Wald stellen und die Biker vom Trail fischen.
> Da fährt dann keiner weg, alle bekommen eine Anzeige und blechen am Ende 200-300.
> Das könnte in den Ballungsräumen Realität werden und das Beste für die Behörden da können sie auch noch Geld machen.




Ich weiß nicht wie das so in Ballungsräumen ist, aber bei der Polizeidichte bei uns, und dem umfangreichen Trailnetz ist es mehr als utopisch einen Polizisten auch nur eine Stunde irgendwohin in den Wald zu schicken Außer es wäre gerade ein Unfall im Wald passiert. 

Alle Cops dürfen Überstunden für S21 schieben Dazu kommen die bekannten Überwachungsprobleme, mal ist der Weg 30cm dann wieder 2,50, dann führt er am Wald entlang, ist also legal und wenn ich schiebe bin sowieso legal unterwegs. Zudem müssten die Polizisten und Förster erstmal eine Wanderung zu den Trailhighlights machen, denn mit 4Rädern anfahren ist da nichts.

Alles in Allem ein völlig schwachsinniges Gesetz das Biker diskriminiert und von niemandem eingehalten wird.

Übrigens, da ich ja im bayrischen Grenzgebiet wohne, sage ich immer wenn mich jemand darauf anspricht "der Wald ist bayrisches Gebiet, da ist das erlaubt". 




> So wie ich die ganze Sache zu der Forstgesetzänderung in Hessen jetzt verfolgt habe klingt das aber ne so, als wüssten die Politiker was sie da beschließen wollen. Die Berichterstattung ist ziemlich einseitig und immer sind es die bösen Mountainbiker...





So hat es sich gerade auch im Morgenmagazin von ARD/ZDF angehört, alles schon geregelt, meherere Hundert Euro Strafen. 
Eine Umweltministerin die alle alten Klischees aus den 80er Jahren rausholt, dazu ein Förster der zeigt wie gefährlich die Stellen sind, an denen man Wanderer vor heranrasenden Bikern schützen muß, einfach nur traurig und zum kotzen


----------



## prince67 (23. April 2012)

Wie kommen die immer auf so hohe Strafen. Fahrradfahren in der Fußgängerzone kostet 10.- bis 25.- Euro. Wo bleibt da die Relation zum Fahren im Wald mit mehreren hundert Euros.


----------



## RoN81 (23. April 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wie kommen die immer auf so hohe Strafen. Fahrradfahren in der Fußgängerzone kostet 10.- bis 25.- Euro. Wo bleibt da die Relation zum Fahren im Wald mit mehreren hundert Euros.


In Baden Württemberg ist die Strafe glaube ich auch so hoch.

Kann mir nur vorstellen, das es extrem abschrecken soll. Denn bei 10 Euro ist jetzt nicht das große Geld, fals man doch erwischt werden söllte.


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2012)

..wer soll dich denn "erwischen" .. meinst du , da steh´n bullen  hinter`m  baum , die hervorspringen , wenn du grad um die ecke düst ??? wieviele sind  dir denn mitten in der pampa schon begegnet , bisher ? keiner . siehste .... fahr  halt  keine wanderer um , wirf keinen müll in den wald , erschrecke nicht unnötig tiere - und schon kannst mit gutem gewissen biken , wo immer du willst - so , wie es bisweilen jeder  gemacht  hat - und es auch weiterhin tun wird ... - und die ganze  hysterie is  für´n bobbes .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (23. April 2012)

so abwegig is das mit der bullerei im wald nicht...der königssteiner chefförster soll wohl letztens mit ebendieser nahe der Großen Kurve Bikern aufgelauert haben..


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2012)

ja , okay , wenns strecken sind - wie z.b. am frankenstein - wo die wissen , dass da viele mit bikes unterwegs sind  oder an stellen , wo immer wieder gebaut wird - ich mein´aber ganz normale schöne , versteckte grails mitten im wald .. da kommt doch gar kein "ordnungshüter" hin - müsste ja erstmal mim auto hinfahren und dann die trails suchen ... und wer wäre wohl schneller - der herr polizist zu fuss- oder du auf´m bike ???


----------



## Abraxas87 (23. April 2012)

Es soll ja auch noch Polizisten auf Pferden geben, die müssen sowieso ab und zu mal in den Wald und da kann man dann doch mal nebenbei 200 von ein paar MTBern kassieren.
Und auch Polizisten können Faradfahren, die kontrolliren dann halt im Wald statt in der Fußgängerzone wenn da die "schlimmeren" Ordnungswiedrigkeiten begangen werden.

Die Brauchen also nicht zwangsläufig lange zu Fuß zu gehen um an die Trails zu kommen, wenn sie da hin wollen. Und versteckte Trails gibt es nicht wirklich. Man sollte Förster nicht unterschätzen, die kennen "ihren" Wald in der Regel sehr gut.


----------



## Matze. (23. April 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wie kommen die immer auf so hohe Strafen. Fahrradfahren in der Fußgängerzone kostet 10.- bis 25.- Euro. Wo bleibt da die Relation zum Fahren im Wald mit mehreren hundert Euros.



Das wird eben gleichgesetzt mit Altöl auskippen in der freien Landschaft.




> so abwegig is das mit der bullerei im wald nicht...der königssteiner chefförster soll wohl letztens mit ebendieser nahe der Großen Kurve Bikern aufgelauert haben..
> __________________



Das geht aber wie vorher schon erwähnt nur an Stellen an die Jungs auch hinfahren können.  Übrigens wie kommt es, dass ausgerechnet FFM (vermute mal dass es da ist) Polizisten übrig hat für so einen Schwachsinn Haben die nicht genug "richtige" Kriminalität oder wird das einfach besser akzeptiert



> Es soll ja auch noch Polizisten auf Pferden geben, die müssen sowieso ab und zu mal in den Wald und da kann man dann doch mal nebenbei 200 von ein paar MTBern kassieren



In Bwü ist reiten bei unter 2m Breite auch verboten...


Sicherlich könnten auch einzelne Polizisten mit dem Bike fahren, aber wie realistisch ist das denn, wahrscheinlich wohnt ihr in Gegenden wo so eine Überwachung/Abschreckung funktionieren kann, bei unserem Streckennetz ist das schlicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Abraxas87 (23. April 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> In BwÃ¼ ist reiten bei unter 2m Breite auch verboten...


Die Polizei darf dort aber Reiten wenn sie einen Auftrag hat, also z.B.  Biker kontrollieren. Ist dann ein Sonderrecht der Polizei wie mit  Blaulicht Ã¼ber die rote Ampel fahren.



Matze. schrieb:


> Sicherlich kÃ¶nnten auch einzelne Polizisten mit dem Bike fahren, aber wie realistisch ist das denn, wahrscheinlich wohnt ihr in Gegenden wo so eine Ãberwachung/Abschreckung funktionieren kann, bei unserem Streckennetz ist das schlicht ausgeschlossen.



Also ich wohne direkt am Taunus und ich kenne schon einige stellen wo die Polizei einige Biker rausziehen kann ohne vorher gesehen zu werden. NatÃ¼rlich keine 100 am Tag aber bei 200â¬ Strafe, die hier wohl angedacht sind, reichen auch einzelne verhÃ¤ngte Strafen um abschreckend zu wirken.

Naja schauen wir mal was daraus wird. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob noch ein paar unserer Volksvertreter den Arsch in der Hose haben und so ein Schwachsinn unterbinden.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

psssst... an die, die sich das nicht vorstellen können:

- ja, die Polizei kontrolliert im Wald
- wegfahren ist nicht, wenn du nicht anhälst, dürfen sie dich zum anhalten zwingen
- es wird teuer 
- die sind nicht doof

wer meint, das alles ignorieren zu müssen, kein ding, aber bitte später auch nicht rumflennen, wenn es dich erwischt. ich mache lieber jetzt meinen Mund auf, statt später ein langes Gesicht zu ziehen.


----------



## sic_ (23. April 2012)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand von euch versucht, einen entsprechend ausgerüsteten Mountainbiker auf dem Trail zu bremsen?
Das ist garnicht so einfach wie es sich manche hier vorstellen.

Das wird ein Gesetz welches nie umgesetzt werden kann.
Allein die Dichte der Polizisten lässt das garnicht zu.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch versucht, die Sperrungen einer Kontrolle im Wald zu überfahren? Es reicht schon, wenn Kontrollen stichprobenartig vorgenommen werden. Am Feldberg hat das vor wenigen Wochen wieder vorzüglich geklappt. Leider!


----------



## Harvester (23. April 2012)

und nur weil Kontrollen schlecht bis faktisch nicht durchgeführt werden wollt ihr euch als Kriminelle hinstellen lassen? Ich hätte keine Lust mit schlechtem Gewissen durch den Wald zu fahren, hinter jeder Kurve nen Förster zu vermuten und mir nicht nur von ein paar Wanderern sondern dann von fast alle dumme Sprüche anzuhören. Das Biken soll Spass machen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (23. April 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Das wird ein Gesetz welches nie umgesetzt werden kann. Allein die Dichte der Polizisten lässt das garnicht zu.


 
Und sollen wir deswegen untätig bleiben und ein Gesetz, das Mountainbiker in die Illegalität drängt, einfach so schlucken? Und wer sich erwischen lässt, ist halt selbst schuld? 

Man kann sich aber auch wehren:

vorher (siehe Seite 5): http://www.biebertal.de/Eigene_Dateien/rathaus-verwaltung/amtsblatt/bn_2011_40.pdf (Fahren nur noch auf "befestigten und mehr als zwei Meter breiten Wegen" erlaubt)

nachher (siehe Seite 5): http://www.biebertal.de/Eigene_Dateien/rathaus-verwaltung/amtsblatt/bn_2012_14.pdf (Fahren auf allen "festen Wegen", so wie im Hessischen Forstgesetz vorgesehen, wieder erlaubt)

und dazwischen lief ein Rechtsstreit vor dem VGH Kassel und dem VG Gießen, in dessen Folge die Gemeinde Biebertal die Einschränkung wieder zurück genommen hat


----------



## antique (23. April 2012)

Scheint eine allgemeine Tendenz zu sein das in Wäldern möglichst wenig geradelt wird. 
Egal ob in Hessen, Baden Württemberg oder sonstwo - die Gemeinden und Stadtverwaltungen werden immer kreativer um "freies" Radln möglichst weitgehend verbieten zu können. 

Ich kann nichts zum genauen Verlauf der Sachen in Hessen sagen (wohne in Bayern und radle in BW und Bayern) - immerhin ist es ein Erfolg das die Gemeinde Biebertal sich an das Ländergesetz mit ihren Verordnungen hält. Wenn auch erst nach zwei Gerichtsverhandlungen 

Halte es für wichtig und sinnvoll sich weiterhin mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln gegen solche Gesetzesvorlagen zu wehren! 

Kontrollen im Wald gibts sehr wohl, egal ob man sich im tiefsten ländlichen Raum oder stadtnahen Waldbereich aufhält. Und je nach Gemeinde und persönlicher Ansicht der kontrollierenden Person (Kontrollorgan) können die Kontrollen u.U. gut versteckt und massiv ausfallen. Es soll bereits Gemeinden geben in denen generell zur Anzeigenerstattung bei erwischten Bikern geraten wird - das die Gemeinden sich damit einen Bärendienst erweisen und die wenigen Gäste (die auch Geld in der Gastronomie und Übernachtungsbetrieben liegen lassen) damit vertreiben und für einen "schlechten/miesen" Ruf der Gemeinde bei Bikern sorgen. 
Scheint manchen kleingeistigen Gemeinde-/Stadträten herzlich egal zu sein. 

Wie oft wird über den Köpfen der tatsächlich betroffenen Personen Entscheidungen getroffen die einen Personenkreis in die zeitweilige Illegalität drängen? 

....und alle Welt faselt von "Neuer Mobilität", "Nachhaltigkeit", "Energiesparen" usw.


----------



## sic_ (23. April 2012)

Ich hab aber komischerweise noch nie was von öffentlichen Veranstaltungen zur Imagewerbung in Hessen gelesen oder gehört.

Ab und zu gibts mal eine kleine Tour aber das wars auch schon 
Kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, wenn man die Bürokraten am Tisch festnagelt und die Bevölkerung keinen Dunst von der Sache hat.

Ich habs zwar schonmal geschrieben aber wiederhol es gerne.
Wenn man die ganze Sache einfach mal offensiv Bewerben würde, auch den nicht Radelnden oder Sonntagsflachlandtourenfahrer mal einen kleinen Einblick geben könnte, dann wäre das Thema sehr schnell vom Tisch.
Die breite Masse ist durchaus interresiert an unserem Sport, nur wo sollen sie die Informationen herkriegen?
Die Internetforen gleichen eher einem Stellungskrieg und richtige Imageveranstaltungen gibts kaum/keine. Es ist Arbeit, sogar harte Arbeit aber unschaffbar ist das ganze nicht.


----------



## updike (23. April 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> und nur weil Kontrollen schlecht bis faktisch nicht durchgeführt werden wollt ihr euch als Kriminelle hinstellen lassen? Ich hätte keine Lust mit schlechtem Gewissen durch den Wald zu fahren, hinter jeder Kurve nen Förster zu vermuten und mir nicht nur von ein paar Wanderern sondern dann von fast alle dumme Sprüche anzuhören. Das Biken soll Spass machen .....



Klar wäre es toll, wenn man diesen Schwachsinn in Hessen verhindern könnte.
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich Dir versichern, dass sich kein Biker in BW den Spaß verderben läßt, ebensowenig haben wir ein schlechtes Gewissen. Tatsächlich interessiert die 2m-Regel niemanden, ich kenne auch keinen Biker, der jemals auf einem Trail kontrolliert worden wäre. 
Dumme Sprüche von Wanderern kommen selten vor und werden ignoriert.

Die 2m-Regel haben wir in BW übrigens der FDP zu verdanken. Vor ein paar Jahren sollte sie sogar auf 3,5m ausgeweitet werden


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Ich habs zwar schonmal geschrieben aber wiederhol es gerne.
> Wenn man die ganze Sache einfach mal offensiv Bewerben würde, auch den nicht Radelnden oder Sonntagsflachlandtourenfahrer mal einen kleinen Einblick geben könnte, dann wäre das Thema sehr schnell vom Tisch.
> Die breite Masse ist durchaus interresiert an unserem Sport, nur wo sollen sie die Informationen herkriegen?



von infotagen, wie sie mit großer resonanz am frankenstein und auch am feldberg schon stattgefunden haben oder letzten samstag in kronberg! durch gezielte flyeraktionen, anzeigenkampagnen wie wir sind mountainbiker" etc.
da geht schon was, aber hier ist nicht nur die dimb gefordert, sondern (und eigentlich noch viel stärker) der radverein vor ort. infotage, workshops und traicaredays werden von nicht nur einem radverein durchgeführt und das nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Deedle36 (23. April 2012)

Es ist doch völlig egal ob mit schlechtem Gewissen odernicht. Die traurige Gewissheit ist, wenn der Staat neben dem Schonen derNatur auch noch eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle wittert, Leute dann ist denenda oben vollkommen egal, ob ein paar Biker versuchen sich zu wehren oder nicht.Ich bin voll auf unserer Seite und wenn ich durch meine Unterschrift etwas beitragenkann, gebt Bescheid bei einer Aktion. Fakt ist: wollen DIEHERRSCHAFTEN was durchziehen tun sie es hoffen wir dass es nicht dazu kommt,wollte gerade anfangen den Taunus da zu erkunden wo es Spaß macht und da hat eskeine 2 Meter breite! Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (23. April 2012)

kannst ja schon mal der frau puttrich schreiben und ihr sagen was du davon hälst..

[email protected]


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2012)

..... das gibt ´s doch gar nicht ... haltete ihr euch an jedes schild(betreten verboten ) - nur , weil es einer s ehen könnte ? geht ihr nie über rote ampeln , bezahlt ihr alle gez ,haltet ihr euch ans tempo limit ? macht ihr nie blau , bescheisst ihr nie die steuer - habt ihr noch nie was in nem laden mitgeh´n lassen ... die liste liesse sich beleibig verlängen ... und das DARF man auch alles nicht . und - es tut doch trotzdem jeder . und wenn nicht : arme wurst . dann is das leben aber extrem öde und trist .- denkt doch nicht über so nen schwachsinn nach , wann , wo ,  irgendjemand angepieselt sein könnte , weil ihr wo rad fahrt , wo es ihm - aus unerklärlichen umständen - nicht passt . polizei im auto : an plätzen , wo VIELE mtb´ler an einer stelle sind - polizei auf rad - kicher - noch nie !! einen geseh´n - berittene polizei - ich stell mir grad die hetzjagd quer  durch den wald vor - köstlich ... is wie jedes "gesetzt" - es gibt es halt, weil die politiker langeweile haben - - wär sich dran hält - selber schuld . so , nu´kommen wieder die moralapostel und korinthenkacker  mit  hochgezogenen augenbrauen und erhobenem zeigefinger . lasst euch ruhig alles schöne im leben verbieten - irgendwann muss man noch fragen , ob man sich im wald abseits des weges, hinsetzen darf ...  könnte ja jemanden stören - und da gibts dann hier auch ne diskussion drüber . lächerlich .-


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

also, warte mal:
jein, ja, nein, nein, nein, nein, nein.

wer im laden was mitgehen lässt, ohne echte not zu leiden ist im übrigen eine arme wurst. nochmal, nur weil du es noch nicht gesehen hast, heisst das nicht, das es das nicht gibt. 

und unter uns: 
du gehst mir ungeheuer auf den sack mit deinem gelaber! punkbrause getrunken?


----------



## mw.dd (23. April 2012)

RoN81 schrieb:


> ... Die DIMB ist da ja am Ball, wie kann man deren Arbeit unterstützen?...



Wenn Du es nicht schon bist: Mitglied werden!


----------



## swe68 (23. April 2012)

Blutbuche, deine Argumentation in diesem Thread ist sinnfrei und unangebracht.

Bevor ich plane, ein noch nicht beschlossenes Gesetz zu brechen, überlege ich doch erst einmal, wie ich es verhindern kann.
Und nichts anderes ist Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2012)

RoN81 schrieb:


> Damit hat du Recht!
> Aber es ist nicht Richtig, denn ich habe bei uns noch keinen Biker gesehen der Cola-Dosen oder Plastiktüten in den Wald schmeißt, was ich von Wanderern nicht immer behaupten kann. Zu dem gibt es bei uns ne Gruppe Biker, die jedes Jahr zum Saisonstart den Wald "putzen", und das ist meist kein Müll, den Biker hinterlassen haben.



Bei uns in Heidelberg läuft das genauso 





Was mich aber richtig ankotzt ist das hier jeder nur will und keiner bereit ist auch nur im Ansatz was für die Allgemeinheit zu tun!


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was mich aber richtig ankotzt ist das hier jeder nur will und keiner bereit ist auch nur im Ansatz was für die Allgemeinheit zu tun!



Danke Guru... du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2012)

@oldrizzo : dito (letzter absatz)  so , ich halt mich jetzt hier raus und überleg´mir , welches gesetzt ich morgen  mal brechen kann  ...


----------



## MissQuax (23. April 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Blutbuche, deine Argumentation in diesem Thread ist sinnfrei und unangebracht.



So ist sie nunmal!


----------



## oldrizzo (23. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> so, ich halt mich jetzt hier raus und überleg´mir, was ich mir morgen mal brechen kann  ...



gute idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2012)

wollte frau quark mich nicht  ignorieren ? und wieder hat sie´s nicht geschafft .


----------



## MissQuax (23. April 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gute idee!



Du bist aber böse!  

Aber den Gefallen wird sie uns wohl leider nicht tun.


----------



## KaiphasMinden22 (23. April 2012)

Haben eigentlich die DIMB-Juristen hinter den verschlossenen Türen ihrer Wegerechts-IG zu diesem Thema schon etwas ausgebrütet?


----------



## Matze. (23. April 2012)

> und nur weil Kontrollen schlecht bis faktisch nicht durchgeführt werden wollt ihr euch als Kriminelle hinstellen lassen?




So werde ich doch jetzt schon hingestellt, ich wohne ja in BWü, aber wie schon weiter oben erwähnt bei den Haustrails in meiner Gegend funktioniert die Kontrolle niemals, auch wenn die Polizei nicht blöd ist (ich habe gleich mehrere Freunde und Nachbarn bei der Polizei).




> Klar wäre es toll, wenn man diesen Schwachsinn in Hessen verhindern könnte.
> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich Dir versichern, dass sich kein Biker in BW den Spaß verderben läßt, ebensowenig haben wir ein schlechtes Gewissen. Tatsächlich interessiert die 2m-Regel niemanden, ich kenne auch keinen Biker, der jemals auf einem Trail kontrolliert worden wäre.
> Dumme Sprüche von Wanderern kommen selten vor und werden ignoriert.
> 
> Die 2m-Regel haben wir in BW übrigens der FDP zu verdanken. Vor ein paar Jahren sollte sie sogar auf 3,5m ausgeweitet werden




Dies ist auch meine Meinung, da meine Trails zu 50% in Bwü liegen(illegal) und zu 50% in Bayern (legal). Ich kenne auch niemanden der je kontrolliert worden wäre, geschweige denn abkassiert.



> Hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch versucht, die Sperrungen einer Kontrolle im Wald zu überfahren? Es reicht schon, wenn Kontrollen stichprobenartig vorgenommen werden. Am Feldberg hat das vor wenigen Wochen wieder vorzüglich geklappt. Leider!



Am Wochenende mag das ja am Feldberg möglich sein, da ist ja auch der Teufel los, dann zahl ich halt mal eine Strafe wenn ich nicht mehr vorher wegkomme. 
Das Beste wäre es bei so einer Aktion einfach ein paar Hundert Meter zurücklaufen und alle Biker vorwarnen, die dann schiebend (also völlig legal) an den Kontrollen vorbei marschieren


----------



## scylla (24. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @oldrizzo : dito (letzter absatz)  so , ich halt mich jetzt hier raus und überleg´mir , welches gesetzt ich morgen  mal brechen kann  ...





Matze. schrieb:


> Am Wochenende mag das ja am Feldberg möglich sein, da ist ja auch der Teufel los, dann zahl ich halt mal eine Strafe wenn ich nicht mehr vorher wegkomme.



bis einer heult... 
aber steckt ruhig weiter den kopf in den sand. vielleicht habt ihr ja glück.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. April 2012)

Vllt sollte man mal eine Critical Mass vor und um den Wiesbadener Landtag veranstalten mit dem Hinweis, dieses künftig zur Dauerveranstaltung zu machen, falls dieser idiotische Gesetzentwurf verabschiedet wird.
Motto: Wenn Biken im Wald keinen Spaß macht, dann eben vor der Wiesbadener Landtag !


----------



## Marko S (24. April 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Vllt sollte man mal eine Critical Mass vor und um den Wiesbadener Landtag veranstalten mit dem Hinweis, dieses künftig zur Dauerveranstaltung zu machen, falls dieser idiotische Gesetzentwurf verabschiedet wird.
> Motto: Wenn Biken im Wald keinen Spaß macht, dann eben vor der Wiesbadener Landtag !



Vorbereitungen von Seiten der DIMB sind schon in Arbeit.
Derzeit ist aber der Wortlaut vom Gesetzentwurf noch nicht bekannt und so macht es noch keinen Sinn von offizieller Seite dagegen anzugehen.
Es steht aber jedem frei sich bei seinem zuständigen Stadtrat / Landrat oder wie auch immer zu melden und seinen Unmut zu dem Thema auszudrücken.
Aber bitte mit Niveau wir sind doch nicht die Deppen als die wir immer dargestellt werden.
Ihr solltet zumindest wissen welche Politiker in eurem Bereich zurzeit an der Macht sind und wie ihr sie erreichen könnt.
Eine Mail zuschreiben sollte für keinen zu viel Arbeit sein und wenn der Gesetzentwurf mit der 2 Meterregelung kommt, 
können Politiker sowas am einfachsten rückgängig machen.
Die brauchen nur nicht die Hand heben bei der Abstimmung oder am besten das Gesetz bekommt erst gar nicht zur Abstimmung.
Ihr wisst doch wie Politik funktioniert, 100 Wähler sind egal 10000 aber nicht mehr.
Das wäre z.B. eine einfache Möglichkeit für Bürgerbeteiligung.
Ihr kennt Politiker persönlich, dann sprecht mit ihnen über das Thema, viele werden gar nicht wissen was da in der Mache ist.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## nightprowler (24. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... das gibt ´s doch gar nicht ... haltete ihr euch an jedes schild(betreten verboten ) - nur , weil es einer s ehen könnte ? geht ihr nie über rote ampeln , bezahlt ihr alle gez ,haltet ihr euch ans tempo limit ? macht ihr nie blau , bescheisst ihr nie die steuer - habt ihr noch nie was in nem laden mitgeh´n lassen ... die liste liesse sich beleibig verlängen ... und das DARF man auch alles nicht . und - es tut doch trotzdem jeder . und wenn nicht : arme wurst . dann is das leben aber extrem öde und trist .- denkt doch nicht über so nen schwachsinn nach , wann , wo ,  irgendjemand angepieselt sein könnte , weil ihr wo rad fahrt , wo es ihm - aus unerklärlichen umständen - nicht passt . polizei im auto : an plätzen , wo VIELE mtb´ler an einer stelle sind - polizei auf rad - kicher - noch nie !! einen geseh´n - berittene polizei - ich stell mir grad die hetzjagd quer  durch den wald vor - köstlich ... is wie jedes "gesetzt" - es gibt es halt, weil die politiker langeweile haben - - wär sich dran hält - selber schuld . so , nu´kommen wieder die moralapostel und korinthenkacker  mit  hochgezogenen augenbrauen und erhobenem zeigefinger . lasst euch ruhig alles schöne im leben verbieten - irgendwann muss man noch fragen , ob man sich im wald abseits des weges, hinsetzen darf ...  könnte ja jemanden stören - und da gibts dann hier auch ne diskussion drüber . lächerlich .-



Recht hast Du,

aber trotzdem sollten wir gegen so ein Gesetz vorgehen.

Im übrigen fällt mir gerade noch ein, das es genau die Forstleute sind,die nach dem nächsten Sturm wieder nach Hilfe aus unseren Steuern rufen.

Auch habe ich von Freunden aus BTW gehört,das das biken dort nicht  immer so Stressfrei verläuft.

War da nicht ein Bericht in einer der Bike-Bravos,über ein in Halshöhe gespannten Draht?

Noch wohne ich im Paradies,aber ich habe schon Stimmen vernommen,die zb.den Rothaarsteig für Bikes sperren wollen.

Also wehret den Anfängen,Wiederstand ist Pflicht.

Irgendwo wurde hier erwähnt das die 2m  Regelung in BTW der FDP zu verdanken sei?

Was ist das:"FDP"?

Pfiats Euch

Uwe.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. April 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es steht aber jedem frei sich bei seinem zuständigen Stadtrat / Landrat oder wie auch immer zu melden und seinen Unmut zu dem Thema auszudrücken.
> Aber bitte mit Niveau wir sind doch nicht die Deppen als die wir immer dargestellt werden.
> ...



Man könnte auch die Landtagsabgeordneten seines Wahlbezirks anschreiben und gg. die geplante Gesetzesvorlage protestieren.

Eure Landtagsabgeordneten findet Ihr hier: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/hessen-539-0.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2012)

..logo , das wird die interessieren , als ob in china ´n sack reis platzt ...


----------



## rayc (26. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..logo , das wird die interessieren , als ob in china ´n sack reis platzt ...



Der Spam von Trollen interessiert genauso viel.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..logo , das wird die interessieren , als ob in china ´n sack reis platzt ...



Das sehe ich nicht so, weil man "seinem" Abgeordneten auf www.abgeordnetenwatch.de öffentlich und für alle sichtbar eine Frage stellen kann. Das werden die Abgeordneten in der Regel nicht ignorieren.

Thorsten Schäfer-Gümbel (Gießen) hat bspw. von 63 Fragen bis Heute 60 beantwortet.

Ihr braucht da keine Hemmungen zu haben und schreibt ruhig auch den "politischen Gegner" an. Machmal bekommt man Untersützung von Seiten, von denen man sie überhaupt nicht erwarten würde.


----------



## Crackintosh (26. April 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,829749,00.html

nur mal so im weitestens sinne in richtung des themas...


----------



## Bill Tür (26. April 2012)

Den Artikel wollte ich auch erwähnen. Daraus folgendes Satz von Greenpeace: "Die schweren Maschinen, mit denen der Wald bewirtschaftet wird, haben vielerorts bereits etwa 20 Prozent des sensiblen Waldbodens zerstört."


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. April 2012)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> "Die schweren Maschinen, mit denen der Wald bewirtschaftet wird, haben vielerorts bereits etwa 20 Prozent des sensiblen Waldbodens zerstört."



Das ist alles bekannt und wird auch immer wieder gerne bei Diskussionsrunden seitens der MTBler(innen) in den Ring geworfen. Diese Art der Argumentation ("... aber die Anderen ...") ist aber alles andere als zielführend. Fakt ist, dass es offenbar an einigen Locations (kl. + gr. Feldberg im Taunus, Schiffenberg + Dünsberg bei Gießen, ... etc. pp.) ein echtes Problem mit dem Naturschutz gibt. Diese Probleme müssen gelöst werden, aber ohne ein strengeres Forstgesetz und ohne 3m-Regel.
Einige MTBler(innen) müssen sich aber auch an die eigene Nase fassen, weil sie durch ihr rücksichtsloses Verhalten gegenüber anderen Waldbenutzern (bspw. Wanderern, Familien mit Kindern, ...), Buddeln im Wald (Anlieger, Sprunghügel, ...) und dem Anlegen neuer Wege, genau die Argumente schaffen, die Frau Puttrich für ihren strengeren Gesetzentwurf benötigt.
Würden sich alle MTBler(innen) weitgehend an die DIMB Trailrules halten, hätten wir diese Diskussion über ein neues Forstgesetz überhaupt nicht.

Just my two cents ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crackintosh (26. April 2012)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> "Die schweren Maschinen, mit denen der Wald bewirtschaftet wird, haben vielerorts bereits etwa 20 Prozent des sensiblen Waldbodens zerstört."



ganz klar, dass damit mtb´s gemeint sind, denn sonst wären ja nicht derart sinnvolle, durchdachte und ausgereifte gesetze in der pipeline.

man erkennts ja auch an den spuren:


----------



## Paul_FfM (26. April 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> Vorbereitungen von Seiten der DIMB sind schon in Arbeit.
> Derzeit ist aber der Wortlaut vom Gesetzentwurf noch nicht bekannt und so macht es noch keinen Sinn von offizieller Seite dagegen anzugehen.
> Es steht aber jedem frei sich bei seinem zuständigen Stadtrat / Landrat oder wie auch immer zu melden und seinen Unmut zu dem Thema auszudrücken.
> ...
> ...



Lobbyarbeit sollte man möglichst früh beginnen, wenn der Referentenentwurf erstmal in der Welt ist kommt man von vielen Punkten kaum noch runter. Schlauer wäre es, die Politiker schon vorher zu bearbeiten, damit schon die Idee einer Gesetzgebung im Keim erstickt wird. 

Und was Stadt- oder Landrat bei einem Landesgesetz für Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten haben kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Die Landtagsabgeordneten sind es, an die wir uns wenden müssen. 

Grüße
P.


----------



## Paul_FfM (26. April 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Leute!
> 
> ...
> Ihr dürft jetzt aber gerne auf mich einprügeln, da wir zunächst einmal im Februar nur den organisierten Sport in Bad Nauheim zusammengetrommelt haben. Warum? Weil es nichts tödlicheres gibt, als viel Wind um einen Gesetzesentwurf zu machen, der dann evtl. gar nicht so kommt.
> ...



Nachdem es im Verlauf der Diskussion nochmal vorgetragen wurde auch an Dich die Frage: warum soll es "tödlich" sein, schon im Vorfeld eines Gesetzgebungsverfahrens aktiv zu werden? Ist das Kind erstmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist es doppelt schwierig die Sache wieder gerade zu biegen. Vielleicht solltet Ihr da mal Eure Taktik überdenken.

Grüße
P.


----------



## HelmutK (26. April 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Nachdem es im Verlauf der Diskussion nochmal vorgetragen wurde auch an Dich die Frage: warum soll es "tödlich" sein, schon im Vorfeld eines Gesetzgebungsverfahrens aktiv zu werden? Ist das Kind erstmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist es doppelt schwierig die Sache wieder gerade zu biegen. Vielleicht solltet Ihr da mal Eure Taktik überdenken.
> 
> Grüße
> P.



Ich hoffe, dass ich auch antworten darf:

So lange ein zuständige Ministerium und/oder die Landesregierung einen Gesetzentwurf nicht öffentlich macht, müsste man sich gegen nicht offizielle und vor allem nicht belegbare Überlegungen wenden und riskiert damit, dass der Protest verpufft und/oder medial sogar ins lächerliche gezogen wird. Alles frei nach dem Motto: Was wollen die eigentlich und wogegen protestieren die denn, wir sind doch noch an der Arbeit und noch steht gar nichts fest. Für Protest und wirkungsvolle Lobbyarbeit braucht man einen konkreten und belegbaren Aufhänger und den liefert in der Regel erst der offizielle "Referentenentwurf". Lest Euch doch mal z. B. diesen Bericht durch:

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/moun...etz-aufgenommen-werden/id_55692818/index?news

Das klingt doch alles ganz nett und furchtbar ausgewogen. Man will nichts verbieten, sondern einen Ausgleich zwischen den Interessen aller Waldnutzer finden - dagegen können wir nichts sagen. Man will künftig unter Beachtung strenger Kriterien auch Downhillstrecken einrichten - dagegen können wir ja auch nicht sein. Das alles ist Teil von eher subtile Spielchen zur Vorbereitung (böse Zungen sprechen auch von Beeinflussung) der öffentlichen Meinung, wie wir sie gerade seitens der Ministerin auch mit einer anderen Tonalität erlebt haben oder wie es an dieser Stelle versucht wird:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...den-erodiert-wild-wird-gestoert-11721822.html

Seitens der DIMB sind wir da aber auch schon im Rennen

http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...ht-_arid,332556_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,11.html

und das wird nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass auch wir unsere Positionen und unseren Sport darstellen. Und wenn man strategisch gut vorgeht, dann kann auch so was dabei herauskommen:

http://www.ffh.de/news-service/ffh-...-fuer-mountainbike-strecke-an-der-platte.html


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. April 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> So lange ein zuständige Ministerium und/oder die Landesregierung einen Gesetzentwurf nicht öffentlich macht, müsste man sich gegen nicht offizielle und vor allem nicht belegbare Überlegungen wenden und riskiert damit, dass der Protest verpufft und/oder medial sogar ins lächerliche gezogen wird.



Agree !
Über ungelegte Eier brauchen wir wirklich nicht reden. Warten wir einfach noch einige Wochen ab, bis dieser Entwurf vorliegt.


----------



## sir.race (26. April 2012)

> anz klar, dass damit mtb´s gemeint sind, denn sonst wären ja nicht derart sinnvolle, durchdachte und ausgereifte gesetze in der pipeline.
> 
> man erkennts ja auch an den spuren:



Das sind aber teilweise ja auch Spuren nach ganz normalen Baumfällarbeiten.


----------



## Gaunt (27. April 2012)

2m Regel?!? Wie geil! Da brauch ich ja nichtmal mein MTB um dagegen zu verstoßen. Jeden Tag fahr ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Trekker Waldwege die schmaler sind...

Was für ein Mist passiert hier eigentlich? 2m Regel im Wald und in Darmstadt wollen sie "Vorrangstraßen für Fahrräder" einrichten, wo an anderen Stellen die Radwegen (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) nur mit nem MTB oder im stehen zu fahren sind...

Würd mich freuen wenns hier mehr Infos gäbe um das ganze zu verfolgen und bei Bedarf sich auch Aktionen anschließen zu können.


----------



## Cemballa (27. April 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich auch antworten darf:
> 
> So lange ein zuständige Ministerium und/oder die Landesregierung einen Gesetzentwurf nicht öffentlich macht, müsste man sich gegen nicht offizielle und vor allem nicht belegbare Überlegungen wenden und riskiert damit, dass der Protest verpufft und/oder medial sogar ins lächerliche gezogen wird. Alles frei nach dem Motto: Was wollen die eigentlich und wogegen protestieren die denn, wir sind doch noch an der Arbeit und noch steht gar nichts fest. Für Protest und wirkungsvolle Lobbyarbeit braucht man einen konkreten und belegbaren Aufhänger und den liefert in der Regel erst der offizielle "Referentenentwurf". Lest Euch doch mal z. B. diesen Bericht durch:
> 
> ...


Zwar grundsätzlich richtig, aber meines Erachtens nach zu spät gegriffen, bzw. nicht weit genug gedacht.
Wie wir ja alle wissen, stehen hinter jedem Minister, hinter jeder Diskussion über Gesetzesentwürfe diverse Interessengruppen, auch Lobbyisten genannt. Es sollte mich sehr, sehr, sehr wundern, wenn anlässlich der aktuellen Gesetzesdiskussion nicht schon längst die Lobby der Land- und Forstwirte, ergänzt durch durch das Bauwesen, vorzugsweise Straßenbau federführend ihre Finger im Spiel hat. 
Vielleicht ist auch schon der Landessportbund mit im Boot, um z.B. gemeinsam mit Kommunalverbänden Konzepte für Nordic-Walking-Parks zu realisieren. Das ist kein Witz, so lief es in vielen Bundesländern, das Ergebnis war allerdingsnicht zwingend die 2/3m-Regel, sondern evtl. auch asphaltierte/feingeschotterte Radwege durch den Wald und parallel daneben Reiterwege, denn natürlich haben die Reiter auch einflussreiche Vertreter, die Fußwanderer sind allemal stark vertreten und werden quisiquasi (welch ein furchtbar dummer Ausdruck) sowieso berücksichtigt.

Warum in aller Welt sollen also die Mountainbiker zurückstehen und warten, bis endlich fertige Beschlüsse vorgelegt werden und Änderungen nur noch schwierig und gegen Widerstände durchzusetzen sind? Warum nicht vorher schon den Politikern im direkten Kontakt die eigenen Standpunkte und Vorstellungen, garniert mit Zahlen (Wirtschaftsfaktor MTB, Tourismus durch MTB, Gesundheit/Fitness, Natur-/Umweltbewusstsein durch MTB etc.) darlegen und schon im Vorfeld derartige Aktionen kommunizieren? Warum nicht ein bisschen Querulantentum in der Art "An uns Mountainbikern kommt Ihr nicht mehr herum, wir sind viele und wir sind nicht irgendwer!" öffentlichkeitswirksam betreiben?

Die lokalen Aktionen der DIMB sind ja sehr rührig, je nach Region natürlich durchaus ernstnehmbar, aber im Grunde nicht geeignet, ein flächendeckendes Bewusstsein für die Belange des MTB-Sports zu fördern. Jedes Dorf hat seinen Fußballplatz, obwohl evtl. viel mehr Leute als Fußballspielen, regelmäßig ihr MTB benutzen. Die müssen ja nicht zwingend DIMB-Mitglied werden, auch werden die alle bestimmt keine IG gründen und sich engagieren, trotzdem aber kann man sie als Bundesverband mit in seine vorgetragenen Standpunkte einbeziehen.

Das Zauberwort heißt heutzutage Kommunikation!
Ohne offensiv und transparent vorgetragene Kommunikation seiner Standpunkte bleibt die ganze Schreibtischarbeit im Hintergrund meist nur vergeblicher Papierkram, weil die Behörden ihre Tricks kennen, wie man so etwas versanden lässt.

Natürlich kann man sich um das alles einen Dreck scheren und weiterhin individuell nach Gutdünken und unter Missachtung der Gesetze durch den Wald fahren, finde ich auch okay, aber wenn man Pech hat, stellt die Ordungsmacht wirklich eines Tages im Wald ihre Büttel auf oder verpflichtet Reiter und Jäger und 1-Euro-Hartzer zu Hilfspolizisten gegen illegale Waldnutzer.


----------



## Athabaske (27. April 2012)

...stimmt alles vollkommen!

Wenn man sich manche politischen Beschlüsse anschaut, sind es gerade die eher kleinen lauten Interessensgruppen sind, denen entgegengekommen wird.


----------



## HelmutK (27. April 2012)

Cemballa schrieb:


> Die lokalen Aktionen der DIMB sind ja sehr rührig, je nach Region natürlich durchaus ernstnehmbar, aber im Grunde nicht geeignet, ein flächendeckendes Bewusstsein für die Belange des MTB-Sports zu fördern.



Die DIMB freut sich nicht nur über neue Mitglieder, sondern vor allem auch über neue Aktive, die sie darin unterstützen, besser zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (27. April 2012)

> Cemballa:........



So seh ich das auch. Man muss sich nicht als Protestler gegen alles darstellen, sondern als Intressenvertretung die schon im Vorfeld ihren Standpunkt darstellt.

Vorschlag:
Warum fährt nur ein Vertreter der Forst (mit seinem Geländewagen)mit der Ministerin in den Wald? Warum wird sie nichtz mal auf eine schöne MTB-Tour eingeladen? Sie muss ja nicht hunderte Hms hochkurbeln. Aber wenn sie aufrichtig alle Interessen unter ein Dach bringen will dann muss sie (und natürlich auch andere Volksvertreter) unsere Sichtweise live erleben. Vielleicht erschliesst sich dann auch für diese Leute unser Naturerlebnis und warum das nunmal auf Wegen >2 Meter nicht soviel Spass macht.


----------



## scylla (27. April 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch. Man muss sich nicht als Protestler gegen alles darstellen, sondern als Intressenvertretung die schon im Vorfeld ihren Standpunkt darstellt.





die ministerin auf eine mtb-tour mitnehmen... na ja, man muss nicht gleich mordgedanken hegen nur wegen eines gesetzentwurfs ... aber der grundgedanke, den politikern ganz unvoreingenommen und ohne "protest" einfach auch mal unsere sichtweise nahe zu bringen, ist ein sehr guter!


----------



## xtccc (27. April 2012)

wer macht nun mit der frau einen termin aus ?


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. April 2012)

Einen konkreten Anlass gäbe es ja auch, wie NH24.de berichtet:

Mountainbiker sollen ins hessische Forstgesetz aufgenommen werden


----------



## Jekyll1000 (27. April 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Einen konkreten Anlass gäbe es ja auch, wie NH24.de berichtet:
> 
> Mountainbiker sollen ins hessische Forstgesetz aufgenommen werden



Sorry, aber ein Bericht ist noch lange keine Gesetzesvorlage. Bislang gibt es nur Gerüchte, was alles in dieser Gesetzesvorlage stehen _könnte_.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. April 2012)

Es ist wie HelmutK schon gesagt hat. Jede betroffene Interessengruppe bringt sich schön langsam in Stellung und bereitet sich vor.

Der aktuelle Stand ist natürlich: Nichts genaues weiß man nicht.
Die verschiedenen Artikel gehen aber über "ein Gerücht" schon hinaus.

Eine Umweltministerin lässt sich nicht umsonst in dem Zusammenhang zitieren.


----------



## Athabaske (28. April 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ?...Eine Umweltministerin lässt sich nicht umsonst in dem Zusammenhang zitieren.



....und wie sind die Tarife derzeit?


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. April 2012)




----------



## GroßerNagus (30. April 2012)

Gemäß des Berichts ist "Unfallvermeidung bei der Begegnung mit Wanderern" ein Ziel dieser Gesetzesändeung.

*Wieviele Wanderer werden denn pro Jahr im Wald von Mountainbikern getötet oder zumindest verletzt? *

Wahrscheinlich weniger als von Förstern oder Jägern erschossen oder mit deren Autos umgefahren werden!
Diese ganze Geschichte ist so lächerlich, dass ich sie zu den anderen Themen einreihe, bei denen ich mich frage, in welchem Land ich eigentlich lebe? Diese Regelungswut - alles mit Verboten zu regeln - führt nur zu bösem Blut. 

Da bedienen Politiker mal wieder Lobbys, von denen sie sich Wählerstimmen und mehr Macht erwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (30. April 2012)

Dann sollten wir Biker den Damen und Herren Politiker / -innen mal Bescheid schieben das wir auch Wähler sind.
Ich bike oft auf dem Rothaarsteig. An Feiertagen oder auch Sonntag Nachmittag habe ich mich einfach im Griff und fahre nicht allerletzte Rille. 
Der Rotharsteig ist ein Wanderweg und ich bin Gast. Also verhalte ich mich entsprechend und hatte noch nie Zwist mit Wanderern. 
Auf einem ausgewiesenen Radweg bin ich schon mal ein wenig forscher, wenn Spaziergänger zu viert nebeneinander ......


----------



## MitchMG (4. Mai 2012)

Mich geht das Thema nicht direkt was an, da ich aus NRW bin. Aber indirekt schon.

Es geht doch nicht um Unfallvermeidung und Gefährdungen. Sonst müßte erstmal bei Alkohol, Drogen im Strassenverkehr härter durchgegriffen werden. Oder mal Kontrollen bzgl. Geschwindigkeit (Motorräder).
Oder mehr Polizei, damit ich sciher U-Bahn fahren kann.

Die ganzen Sachen sind doch nur dafür da um irgendwelchen Lobbies dienlich zu sein.

Schaut doch nur wie sehr unsere Freiheit beschnitten ist.
Darf man noch irgend ne Wald-,Feldweg zu nem See fahren und dort zelten und grillen ?
Warum geht es in Italien, Polen oder Frankreich ?
Darf ich irgendwo mit ner MX noch rumfahren ausser Privatgelände ?
Darf ich im Garten noch mein Laub verbrennen ?
Bei uns ist in der Stadt bei Fußballspielen Flaschen und Dosenverbot. Wenn ich mit dem Bike darum fahre und habe 2 Monster, Rockstardosen im Rucksack  mache ich mich straffbar .......
Haben wir mal nen Bären oder Wolf in den Wälder muß der sofort erschossen werden.
In Österreich oder Schweiz nicht. Klar, da darf man auch ne Waffe besitzen und nicht nur sich gegen Bären verteidigen sondern auch gegen Einbrecher und Totschläger.
Aber hier reicht es ja wenn die U-Bahn Totschläger gefilmt werden..... wenn die Kamera mal funktioniert.
Zwangssteuern überall, Soli der schon längst abgeschafft gehört usw.

Kein Wunder das wieder Grenzkontrollen kommen sollen. Die wollen bestimmt verhindern das man hier asu DLand flieht........
Eine Demokratie wo die Macht vom Volke ausgeht sind wir sicherlich nicht mehr......
Da sind Verbote wie, dass man mit dem Fahrrad nicht mehr in den Wald darf sicher nur der Anfang.

ich fürchte das wird noch schlimemr, viel schlimmer.


----------



## mäcpomm (4. Mai 2012)

....und auf dem RR wird es nicht besser. heute nach längerer Zeit wieder mal einem Oberlehrer: "Da ist ein Radweg...) begegnet.


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Eine Demokratie wo die Macht vom Volke ausgeht sind wir sicherlich nicht mehr......



mit der Demokratie ist doch alles in Ordnung. Schlimm finde ich manchmal eher das Volk selber...



mäcpomm schrieb:


> ....und auf dem RR wird es nicht besser. heute nach längerer Zeit wieder mal einem Oberlehrer: "Da ist ein Radweg...) begegnet.



... der Deutsche ist halt doch zu gerne Hilfssheriff und Oberlehrer zugleich. Zumindest hab ich oftmals das Gefühl. Besonders, wenn man mal in F/E/I etc war.
Da kommen doch Gesetze, Verbote und Regulierungen gerade recht, auf die man in feinster Oberlehrer-Manier (am besten auch noch falsch interpretiert oder zusammengereimt) verweisen kann


----------



## sic_ (5. Mai 2012)

Na dann versuch mal irgendwo hin zu fahren wenn eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer zu 3. nebeneinander und 10. hintereinander die komplette Straße blockiert.
Der breiten Masse von Rennradlern möchte man auf der Straße einfach nur eine reinschlagen.


----------



## xtrail (5. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (5. Mai 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Na dann versuch mal irgendwo hin zu fahren wenn eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer zu 3. nebeneinander und 10. hintereinander die komplette Straße blockiert.
> Der breiten Masse von Rennradlern möchte man auf der Straße einfach nur eine reinschlagen.



Das ist doch typisch, kaum sitzt ein A**** hintern Steuer eines Autos, schon vergisst er, dass andere auch ihren Sport ausüben möchten, genauso wie die der A**** mit seinem MTB im Wald.


----------



## GrrIngo (5. Mai 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Na dann versuch mal irgendwo hin zu fahren wenn eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer zu 3. nebeneinander und 10. hintereinander die komplette Straße blockiert.



A) Wenn man nicht überholen kann, ohne andere zu gefährden, lässt man es bleiben.

B) Wenn man nirgendwo mehr hin fahren kann, weil alle Straßen durch 30er Gruppen Rennradfahrer blockiert sind, steckt man gerade irgendwo inmitten eines Kriteriumsrennen - da weiß man das vorher, und kann sich darauf einrichten. Wenn nicht - hat man selbst gepennt.

C) Deine sonstige Einstellung zu Rennradfahrern disqualifiziert Dich von der verantwortungsvollen Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr. Egal, mit welchem Verkehrsmittel.


----------



## sir.race (6. Mai 2012)

> A) Wenn man nicht überholen kann, ohne andere zu gefährden, lässt man es bleiben.
> 
> B) Wenn man nirgendwo mehr hin fahren kann, weil alle Straßen durch 30er Gruppen Rennradfahrer blockiert sind, steckt man gerade irgendwo inmitten eines Kriteriumsrennen - da weiß man das vorher, und kann sich darauf einrichten. Wenn nicht - hat man selbst gepennt.
> 
> C) Deine sonstige Einstellung zu Rennradfahrern disqualifiziert Dich von der verantwortungsvollen Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr. Egal, mit welchem Verkehrsmittel.


----------



## Harvester (6. Mai 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Na dann versuch mal irgendwo hin zu fahren wenn eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer zu 3. nebeneinander und 10. hintereinander die komplette Straße blockiert.
> Der breiten Masse von Rennradlern möchte man auf der Straße einfach nur eine reinschlagen.


 
Warum stellt dich die Tatsache zwei Sofas in einer Stahlhülle unnütz und leer herumzufahren über die RRler? Warum bist du besser als die?


----------



## Bill Tür (6. Mai 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Na dann versuch mal irgendwo hin zu fahren wenn eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer zu 3. nebeneinander und 10. hintereinander die komplette Straße blockiert.
> Der breiten Masse von Rennradlern möchte man auf der Straße einfach nur eine reinschlagen.


Du weißt schon, dass genau dies erlaubt ist, nennt sich Verband und wird in § 27 der StVO vollständig beschrieben. Mein Gott, es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, mal am Wochenende statt in ein gutes Buch in die Straßenverkehrsordnung zu schauen, damit nicht wieder irgendwelche Situationen aufgebauscht werden, weil man die Verkehrsregeln nicht kennt, dies aber wegen der lächerlich einfachen Führerscheinprüfung immer noch glaubt.


----------



## skaster (6. Mai 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Na dann versuch mal irgendwo hin zu fahren wenn eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer zu 3. nebeneinander und 10. hintereinander die komplette Straße blockiert.




Na, da haben die Rennradler doch alles richtig gemacht. Schließlich kann man solch eine Gruppe bedeutend zügiger passieren, als wenn die alle hintereinander fahren würden. Ab einer Gruppenstärke von mehr als 15 Fahrern dürfen diese lt. StVO §27 sogar nebeneinander fahren.

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass der Beitrag auch ohne Smilies ironisch gemeint war.



sic_ schrieb:


> Der breiten Masse von Rennradlern möchte man auf der Straße einfach nur eine reinschlagen.



Der breiten Masse vielleicht nicht, aber einer nicht zu kleinen Minderheit würde eine Kennzeichenpflicht vielleicht zum Umdenken ihrer StVO-Ansichten bewegen.


----------



## prince67 (6. Mai 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Der breiten Masse vielleicht nicht, aber einer nicht zu kleinen Minderheit würde eine Kennzeichenpflicht vielleicht zum Umdenken ihrer StVO-Ansichten bewegen.


Wisst ihr, was ihr hier für einen Blödsinn schreibt? Wenn eine Kennzeichenpflicht für RR kommt, dann kommt sie auch für MTB. Und dann darf fast kein MTB mehr auf der Straße fahren (kein Dynamo und fest montierte Beleuchtung). RR unter 11kg dürfen mit Batterielicht fahren, MTB nicht.

Angestichts dieser Aussagen, wünsche ich euch, dass wirklich eine 2m Regel für Wälder kommt und konsequent durchgesetzt wird, mit den sehr hohen möglichen Strafen, da sind die Strafen auf der Straße ein Klags dagegen.


----------



## nightprowler (6. Mai 2012)

Endlich geht diese Diskusion hier in die richtige Richtung,die Schuldigen sind gefunden!

Los,alle auf die Rennradler,ist zwar völlig sinnfrei und hilft nicht die Bohne bei unserem Problem,aber egal.

GERONIMO!!!!


----------



## prince67 (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn es schon unter den Radfahrern solche Forderungen nach Repressalien gegen RR-Fahrer gibt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn andere ein neues Forstgesetz wegen den MTB-Fahrern verlangen. Offensichtlich ist die "Ich zuerst-die anderen müssen weg"-Mentalität weit verbreitet.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Mai 2012)

Zurück zum Topic:
Stellungnahme zum Gesetzentwurf zur Reform des Naturschutzrechts, zur Änderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes und anderer Rechtsvorschriften 2006

Zwar noch von 2006, aber u. U. hat sich ja zwischenzeitlich nicht viel geändert (was schade wäre).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2012)

Heute Nachmittag findet noch mal ein Gespräch im Ministerium an höherer Stelle statt. Hoffentlich können wir mit unserer Meinung diesmal mehr durchdringen...
Dürft gerne die Daumen drücken.


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2012)

Kurzbericht zum Gespräch mit Sts Weinberger, HMUELV:

Sehr freundliche Gesprächsatmosphäre. 

Er hat sich deutlich mehr Zeit genommen, als geplant, um sich unsere Vorstellungen anzuhören. 

Gleichwohl wird an dem bisherigen Entwurf mit der Mindestbreitenregelung festgehalten. Das wird auch nicht wirklich dadurch besser, dass jetzt im Gesetz klar gestellt wird, dass Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen auch schmalere Wege beinhalten können. 

Der Entwurf geht allerdings erst nächste Woche in die Kabinettabstimmung und anschließend in Abstimmungsrunden in den Ausschüssen. 

Unsere offizielle Einbindung wird dann wohl nicht vor September / Oktober stattfinden.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2012)

..war wohl nicht anders zu erwarten?


----------



## mäcpomm (9. Mai 2012)

Bitte bleibt an der Sache dran.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. Mai 2012)

@Präsi:

Hat Sts Weinberger erläutert, was denn genau die Gründe für die _Mindestbreitenregelung_ sein sollen ?


----------



## Asrael (9. Mai 2012)

Ist denn der genaue Wortlaut des Gesetzestextes bekannt und irgendwo nachzulesen?


----------



## MucPaul (9. Mai 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ihr hier für einen Blödsinn schreibt? Wenn eine Kennzeichenpflicht für RR kommt, dann kommt sie auch für MTB. Und dann darf fast kein MTB mehr auf der Straße fahren (kein Dynamo und fest montierte Beleuchtung). RR unter 11kg dürfen mit Batterielicht fahren, MTB nicht.



Die Frage wäre halt, was dieser Super-GAU für Deutschland bedeuten würde. Vielleicht wäre dies gar nicht so schlecht... wie ein Eimer kaltes Wasser ins Gesicht zum Aufwachen.

Mit  der Kennzeichenpflicht wären fast alle MTBs schlagartig in Deutschland verboten und die Bevölkerung (und die Rad-Industrie in der EU) würden auf einmal erkennen, was die Beamten da so treiben und welchen Unsinn sie da verzapfen. Dann würden vielleicht mal die alten Fahrradgesetze von 1937 einen Update für`s 21. Jahrhundert bekommen, und zwar sehr schnell.


----------



## Gaunt (9. Mai 2012)

@MucPaul
Könnt ihr die Diskussion nicht woanders führen?



> Hat Sts Weinberger erläutert, was denn genau die Gründe für die Mindestbreitenregelung sein sollen ?


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Was genau ist der Grund/Auslöser dafür das jetzt ernst gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2012)

...in BaWü war die vorgeschobene Erklärung der Schutz der Biker vor den Gefahren der Trails. Wenn ich es noch richtig weiß.

Die offizielle Begründung zu kennen erhellt die Maßnahme auch nicht weiter, denke ich. Wir alle wissen, dass es letztlich um einen Verteilungskampf geht bei dem wir von der Ausgangslage her bereits die schlechteren Karten haben. Und dank der löchrigen Vernetzung auch nur sehr schlecht mit Argumenten an der Diskussion seitens der Verwaltung und der Politik teilhaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ... Gefahren der Trails ...



So so.

In NRW war das IMO auch der Grund für die hirnlose 2,5m Regelung.

Ich habe mal ein MdL der _Grünen_ kontaktiert, um den Standpunkt der Fraktion zu der geplanten Änderung des hess. Forstgesetz in Erfahrung zu bringen. Neben umweltpolitischen Themen engagiert sich die Partei ja auch für Frauen, Jugend und Soziales, weshalb man nicht per se annehmen muss, dass eine _Umweltpartei_ die Gesetzesinitative von CDU und FDP mittragen wird. Wie ich schon weiter oben geschieben habe: Vllt findet man Verbündete, wo man sie im ersten Moment gar nicht erwartet.


----------



## Bill Tür (9. Mai 2012)

Trails mit dem vorgeschobenen Argument der Gefahrenabwehr zu sperren, ist in meinen Augen etwa so als würde man Spielplätze für Kinder absperren, weil sie von der Schaukel fallen könnten. Sehr merkwürdig finde ich auch, dass Wege unter 2 m gefährlich sein sollen, die VwV-StVO im Straßenverkehr allerdings Breiten bis 1,5 m ausdrücklich gestattet und Engstellen als Ausnahme ebenso zulässt. Auf einer Straße mit mehreren 10.000 Fahrzeugen pro Tag sind 1,5 m ok, mitten im Wald plötzlich nicht mehr?

Ich bin für die Einführung der Zweimeterregel, allerdings für Radwege und nicht im Wald.


----------



## Matze1983 (9. Mai 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein MdL der _Grünen_ kontaktiert,


 
Zuerst mal 

Ich würde auch gerne einen altmodischen Brief schreiben. An wen wendet man sich da am Besten? Mitglieder des Landtages? Wen? Oder gibt es dazu einen Ausschuss?

Vielen Dank für sachdienliche Hinweise!


----------



## Athabaske (9. Mai 2012)

...wie ich schon schrieb, es bringt nichts die offizielle, bzw. veröffentlichte Rechtfertigung zu kennen. Man könne sogar sagen, das verstärkt noch den Unmut über die Regelung (geplant oder bereits eingetütet).

Darum kann man sie auch am besten gleich wieder vergessen, denn gegen ein virtuelles Argument kann man bestenfalls virtuell argumentieren und das führt im RL zu wenig Erfolg. Viel wichtiger ist zu erkennen, was als Motivation dahinter steht.

Da meine ich zu erkennen, dass es einen roten Faden der letzen 10, 15 Jahre gibt:

Jede erdenkliche Freizeitbeschäftigung die ein gewisses Mass an Anhängern erreicht hat und nicht über gewachsene Strukturen verfügt, macht den Eingesessenen Angst und wird aus diesem Grund regelementiert oder verboten.

Mir sind nur zwei Fälle bekannt, in denen es gelungen ist für gewisse Freiheiten erfolgreich zu kämpfen. Auf der einen Seite war es das kommerzielle Interesse der Kanuverleiher, die ihnen ein für ihre Zwecke angemessenes Mass an Ausnahmen der Befahrungsverbote garantiert. Und auf der anderen Seite der Erfolg der Kletter-IGs des DAV, die weiterhin ein Klettern in Mittelgebirgen ermöglichen. Auf dem Wasser war es das Geld und am Fels die durchaus vorzuweisende Tradition und das Engagement verbunden mit einem Verband der Wirkung erzielte.

Was das für uns Mountainbiker bedeutet, sollte jedem klar auf der Hand liegen, so klar wie bei beidseitig verwendbarem Toilettenpapier.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. Mai 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Zuerst mal
> 
> Ich würde auch gerne einen altmodischen Brief schreiben. An wen wendet man sich da am Besten? Mitglieder des Landtages? Wen? Oder gibt es dazu einen Ausschuss?
> 
> Vielen Dank für sachdienliche Hinweise!



Habe ich schon weiter oben geschrieben:



Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Eure Landtagsabgeordneten findet Ihr hier: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/hessen-539-0.html



_Athabaske_ hat natürlich nicht ganz unrecht, dass man im Moment nicht gegen etwas kämpfen kann, was noch nicht einmal als Gesetzentwurf vorliegt. Deshalb habe ich neben dem _grünen_ MdL als auch bei Herrn Schäfer-Gümbel (SPD) nach deren grundsätzlichen Position bzgl. einer geplanten Änderung des Forstgesetzes nachgefragt. Unsere Claims sollten wir nämlich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon abstecken.


----------



## Gaunt (9. Mai 2012)

Die Befürchtung ist nur: In dem Moment wo es öffentlich wird ist das Gesetz weitestgehend formuliert und abgestimmt. Das offizielle Durchwinken geht dann ggf. sehr schnell. 
Zu schnell um noch eine Opposition aufzubauen und vor allem zu spät um noch Änderungen einzubringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (9. Mai 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon weiter oben geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> _Athabaske_ hat natürlich nicht ganz unrecht, dass man im Moment nicht gegen etwas kämpfen kann, was noch nicht einmal als Gesetzentwurf vorliegt. Deshalb habe ich neben dem _grünen_ MdL als auch bei Herrn Schäfer-Gümbel (SPD) nach deren grundsätzlichen Position bzgl. einer geplanten Änderung des Forstgesetzes nachgefragt. Unsere Claims sollten wir nämlich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon abstecken.



Unabhängig von der persönlichen Meinung würde ich a) den Abgeordneten meines Wahlkreises und b) die zuständige Ministerin anschreiben. Ob es sinnvoll ist, Mitglieder der Opposition anzuschreiben sei mal dahingestellt.

P.


----------



## Paul_FfM (9. Mai 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung ist nur: In dem Moment wo es öffentlich wird ist das Gesetz weitestgehend formuliert und abgestimmt. Das offizielle Durchwinken geht dann ggf. sehr schnell.
> Zu schnell um noch eine Opposition aufzubauen und vor allem zu spät um noch Änderungen einzubringen.



Ja und nein. Verbände und Interessenvereinigungen werden zum Referentenentwurf noch angehört, aber Du hast sicherlich recht, da wird sich wohl nicht mehr viel ändern. Deshalb hatte ich mich ja auch zu Anfang des Threads gewundert, dass die DIMB erst nach Veröffentlichung des Gesetzesentwurfs tätig werden wollte.

P.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. Mai 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der persönlichen Meinung würde ich a) den Abgeordneten meines Wahlkreises und b) die zuständige Ministerin anschreiben. Ob es sinnvoll ist, Mitglieder der Opposition anzuschreiben sei mal dahingestellt.
> 
> P.



Es muss zunächst einmal sicher sein, dass die Opposition auch geschlossen gegen die Pläne ist. Wenn alle dafür wären, hätte wir fast keine Chance dagegen etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## xtccc (9. Mai 2012)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/

ich hab da schon 2en geschrieben...würde sagen: überschwemmt sie mit Anfragen ...


----------



## Paul_FfM (9. Mai 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Es muss zunächst einmal sicher sein, dass die Opposition auch geschlossen gegen die Pläne ist. Wenn alle dafür wären, hätte wir fast keine Chance dagegen etwas zu unternehmen.



Wenn alle dafür sind haben wir _keine_ Chance. Und wenn nur die Oppositionsparteien gegen das Gesetz sind hilft das auch nicht. Solange der Entwurf eine Regel ähnlich der in B-W enthält darf er gar nicht erst zur Abstimmung in den Landtag, dann ist es nämlich zu spät. 

P.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. Mai 2012)

Vllt sollte Fr. Puttrich sich mal anschauen, wie ein vernünftiger Dialog zw. allen Beteiligen aussehen kann:

*Regelung am Schiffenberg zeichnet sich ab - Radsportgemeinschaft als Partner der Stadt*


----------



## HelmutK (10. Mai 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich mich ja auch zu Anfang des Threads gewundert, dass die DIMB erst nach Veröffentlichung des Gesetzesentwurfs tätig werden wollte.



Ganz so untätig ist die DIMB ja nicht  wie hoffentlich folgende Beispiele belegen:

http://www.mtb-mittelhessen.de/showtopic.php?threadid=1319
http://www.myheimat.de/amoeneburg/f...q-findet-am-30-maerz-2012-statt-d2380616.html
http://www.rsg-giessen-wieseck.de/i...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=12&Itemid=19
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9424193&postcount=242
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9455976&postcount=1
http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=551&Itemid=197

Manches wäre allerdings leichter und der Politik eindrucksvoller darstellbar, wenn der Organisationsgrad der Mountainbiker größer wäre. Wenn hier also in dem einen oder anderen Post der Wunsch nach mehr Aktivität geäußert wird oder die Frage im Raum steht, was man den persönlich machen könne, dann sollte man sich auch dies vor Augen halten und überlegen, ob und welche Organisation man mit einer Mitgliedschaft unterstützen will. Und auch wenn ich persönlich in dieser Frage befangen bin und es sicherlich noch andere potentielle Kandidaten gibt (z. B. BDR, ADFC oder DAV), dann fällt mir da primär nur die DIMB ein 

Mit beharrlicher Arbeit haben die DIMB und ihre Mitgliedsvereine auch in Hessen in der letzten Zeit auch einiges erreicht, wenn man genau hinschaut, z. B. Bikestrecke Wiesbaden und Freeridetrail Gießen (vgl. Arbeitsbilanz 2011 / Ausblick 2012 http://dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=528&Itemid=2):

http://www.ffh.de/news-service/ffh-...-fuer-mountainbike-strecke-an-der-platte.html
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/11950905.htm

Und last but not least sollten sich die hessischen Mountainbiker auch bewußt sein, dass die Hessische Verfassung im ersten Hauptteil mit dem Titel "Die Rechte des Menschen" in Artikel 62a folgendes regelt:

"_Der Sport genießt den Schutz und die Pflege des Staates, der Gemeinden und Gemeindeverbände._"

Dass Mountainbiken zum Sport gehört, wird auch in der hessischen Politik niemand bestreiten. Und das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz ist da auch ganz eindeutig:

_§ 62
Bereitstellen von Grundstücken

Der Bund, die Länder und sonstige juristische Personen des öffentlichen Rechts stellen in ihrem Eigentum oder Besitz stehende Grundstücke, die sich nach ihrer natürlichen Beschaffenheit für die Erholung derBevölkerung eignen oder den Zugang der Allgemeinheit zu solchen Grundstücken ermöglichen oder erleichtern, in angemessenem Umfang für die Erholung *(Anmerkung: Sport gehört von Gesetzes wegen auch zur Erholung)* bereit, soweit dies mit einer nachhaltigen Nutzung und den sonstigen Zielen von Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege vereinbar ist und eine öffentliche Zweckbindung dem nicht entgegensteht._

Nur braucht man auch - möglichst beitragszahlende - Mitglieder, wenn man als Organisation solche Rechte schützen bzw. durchsetzen und gegen staatliche Eingriffe verteidigen möchte; das kostet aber leider auch Geld.


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Nur braucht man auch - möglichst beitragszahlende - Mitglieder, wenn man als Organisation solche Rechte schützen bzw. durchsetzen und gegen staatliche Eingriffe verteidigen möchte; das kostet aber leider auch Geld.



da hast du vollkommen recht, und darum habe ich auch gerade den mitgliedsantrag ausgefüllt


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin leider wieder sehr spät auf diesen Thread gestoßen...

Bsp. Eintrag #37
Das Problem ist ja, dass hier ein Forstgesetz und auch Bewirtschaftungsvorgaben umgesetzt werden sollen, die vom 'ländlichen Raum' ausgehend eingeführt wurden. Der Forst sollte sich um eine veränderte Vorgehensweise, seinerseits, in Ballungsgebieten kümmern.
In Ballungsgebieten ist ein Vorgehen auch leicht möglich, am Tourismus herrscht z.T. kein Interesse, da die Kommunaleinnahmen mit ausreichender Gewerbesteuer gesichert sind.
In Regionen wie dem Pfälzerwald, wo ein spitzenmäßiger Trailscoutlehrgang stattfand, wirst du sogar vom Förster aus dem Auto gegrüßt, während man mit einer achtköpfigen Gruppe aus dem Trail raus fährt, da eine ganze Region einen Ruf zu verlieren hat.

Im Bezug auf die Bußgeldhöhe von mehreren hundert EUR, im vergleich zu 10-30 EUR im Straßenverkehr, sollte man die Herrschaften auf den Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit hinweisen, oder weiß hier zufällig jemand womit die Bußgeldhöhe begründet wird?
10 EUR Starfe, 290EUR Bearbeitungsentgeld, da der Sprit so teuer ist und die Streife von der Dienststelle so weit fahren musste + Reinigung des Dienstwagens?

@ BaWü! Das Gesetz ist doch schon da, deshalb sollte dringend darauf hingewiesen werden, alle Fahrradwege auf die entsprechende Wegbreite umzubauen! 

Die Bikeindustrie müsste viel Stärker mit ins Boot geholt werden, dann ist auch Lobbyarbeit mit finanzieller Unterstützung möglich, wie Bsp. von Bikern polarisierte Berichterstattungen. Letztendlich, wenn alles gesperrt ist, sind die Biker die blöden. Sie geben tausende von EUR für Sportgeräte aus, die legal nicht benutzt werden dürfen. Die Diskussion über flächendeckende Verbote müsste auch die Gefahr eines Umsatzeinbruchs in der entsprechenden Region befürchten lassen.
(Ja, ich weiß, wir leben in einer Globulisierten Zuckerwelt mit Weltkonzernen)...

Wer ernsthaft der Meinung ist, dass sich bei Wahlen Veränderungen erzielen lassen,  der soll mir bitte erstmal die wirklichen Unterschiede in der heutigen  Parteienlandschaft zeigen. 

Blutbuche hat insofern recht, dass die persönliche Freiheit, auch in anderen Lebensbereichen, z.B. durch 'sparen', etc. immer weiter eingeschränkt wird. (Die Diskussion zur Unterscheidung von Diebstahl und Mundraub müssen wir hier nicht führen!)
Ein Anschreiben an den/die jeweiligen Landtagsabgeordnete(n), am besten aus jedem Wahlkreis, halte ich jedoch für wichtig.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Mai 2012)

Habe soeben die Antwort von unserer _grÃ¼nen_ Ortsgruppe bekommen. BeigefÃ¼gt ist auch ein Schreiben von Ministerin Puttrich an eine MdL der Landtagsfraktion von B90/Die GrÃ¼nen sowie eine aktuelle Stellungnahme von B90/Die GrÃ¼nen:



> ...
> 
> Aus GrÃ¼ner Sicht ist gegen das Mountainbiken im Wald nichts einzuwenden, natÃ¼rlich immer unter der MaÃgabe des sogenannten âfair trailâ, mit dem sich die Biker an die selbst auferlegten Regeln halten - unabhÃ¤ngig von der Wegebreite. Wir GRÃNE betrachten den Ã¶ffentlichen Wald in Hessen als BÃ¼rgerwald, der besonders in stÃ¤dtischen Gebieten vielfÃ¤ltige Funktionen erfÃ¼llt und im Interesse aller bewirtschaftet werden soll. Der Wald absorbiert schÃ¤dliche Emissionen und dient der Erholung. Deshalb setzen wir GRÃNE uns fÃ¼r einen Interessenausgleich aller Beteiligten sowie fÃ¼r den Schutz der bestehenden BannwÃ¤lder ein.
> 
> ...



Der DIMB kann mich gerne per PM kontaktieren, da ich weitere Einzelheiten hier nicht in der Ãffentlichkeit publizieren mÃ¶chte. Die *GRÃNEN* sind auf jeden Fall auf unserer Seite !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2012)

das hätte ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht erwartet!


----------



## Asrael (10. Mai 2012)

Ich auch nich O.O

Kannst du mal den Marko anschreiben?der leitet das dann sicher an Robert weiter.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Mai 2012)

Die E-Mail an die DIMB mit der Info ist raus.


----------



## Asrael (10. Mai 2012)

Danke!


----------



## flyingscot (10. Mai 2012)

Franz Ferdinand schrieb:


> @ BaWü! Das Gesetz ist doch schon da, deshalb sollte dringend darauf hingewiesen werden, alle Fahrradwege auf die entsprechende Wegbreite umzubauen!



Rein formal gelten in BaWue die 2m nur im Wald, Radwege außerhalb von Wald und Ort dürfen problemlos 1m breit sein. So die Rechtslage, soweit ich das verstanden habe. Das hat mit Logik erstmal gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gaunt (10. Mai 2012)

Ich denke das zeigts recht deutlich. Wir hier echauffieren uns wie blöd über das Gesetz und ansonsten interessierts einfach keinen. 
Wenn hier keine Reaktion kommt geht sowas durch nach dem Motto "Lass doch der ollen Puttrich ihren Spass, interessiert eh keine Sau". 
Wenn andere Politiker (welcher Farbe auch immer) aber merken das es Gegenwind gibt und sie bei der nächsten Wahl Stimmen verlieren oder schlechte Publicity bekommen weil sie ein sinnloses Gesetz gefördert haben, werden si evtl. drüber nachdenken zuzustimmen.

Eigentlich müsste man mal eine Stellungnahme aller 118 Abgeordneten anfragen;-)


----------



## Asrael (10. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich kein großer Akt, halt alle auf bcc setzen und Massenmail verschicken. 

Wer macht's?


----------



## Gaunt (10. Mai 2012)

Das meinte ich weniger. Die unterhalten sich und wenn die merken das eine Massenmail rausging wird die einfach ignoriert. 

Besser wäre es wenn viele Leute eine Anfrage in ihren eigenen Worten schreiben würden... Nur dafür bräuchte man die Masse der MTBler die eben nicht organisiert sind.


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. Mai 2012)

So ich hab jetzt auch mal ne Mail an meinen Vertreter im Landtag geschrieben. Bin gespannt was so als Antwort kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaunt (10. Mai 2012)

Nutzt ihr Abgeordnetenwatch, sucht ihr euch direkte Mail Adressen oder ganz Oldschool per Post?


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab meinen Abgeordneten über den Landtag gefunden, da steht ne Emailaddy von jedem, wenn der nicht antwortet werd ich wohl mal bei seinem Wahlkreis Büro vorbei schneien.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Mai 2012)

Unter http://www.hessischer-landtag.de findest Du alles: KLICK!

Ich finde, jeder sollte schon seine E-Mail selbst formulieren. Soetwas wird IMO eher beachtet als solche Mailing-Aktionen, wie sie bspw. Foodwatch, Greenpeace, ... etc. machen. Da kommen zwar schnell tausende von E-Mails zusammen, die landen aber auch ganz schnell im virtuellen Papierkorb.


----------



## xtccc (10. Mai 2012)

sehr gut...und das machen jetzt bitte noch sehr viele !


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. Mai 2012)

Jupp

Und wenn man was raus findet über den Werdegang desjenigen, kann man so den Text auch speziell anpassen. Meiner ist gelernter Fleischer also vermute ich das er den Belangen der Gastronomie im Taunus nicht abgeneigt ist. Da ich jedesmal vorher und mittendrin was zum Essen brauch wird der Fuchstanz oder das Büdchen am Feldi vermutlich pleite machen wenn ich nicht mehr so oft da bin


----------



## rayc (10. Mai 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Habe soeben die Antwort von unserer _grünen_ Ortsgruppe bekommen. Beigefügt ist auch ein Schreiben von Ministerin Puttrich an eine MdL der Landtagsfraktion von B90/Die Grünen sowie eine aktuelle Stellungnahme von B90/Die Grünen:
> 
> 
> 
> Der DIMB kann mich gerne per PM kontaktieren, da ich weitere Einzelheiten hier nicht in der Öffentlichkeit publizieren möchte. Die *GRÜNEN* sind auf jeden Fall auf unserer Seite !!!



Da hatte ich leider auch negative Erfahrung gemacht.
Mir fallen spontan 2 Ortsgruppen ein, die massiv was gegen Mountainbiker haben. Und auch öffentlich gegen Biker gehetzt haben.

Spricht, diese Ortsgruppe für sich oder für den Landesverband?

Mir ist klar, das es wie in allen  Parteien, verschiedene Strömungen gibt. 

Ist das eine offizielle Aussage seitens des Landesverband?
Das wäre sehr viel wert.


ray

P.S.: HelmutKs obiger Post ist sehr wichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Mai 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Spricht, diese Ortsgruppe für sich oder für den Landesverband?
> 
> ...



Das o.g. Zitat ist die Aussage des *Landesverbandes*.


----------



## sir.race (10. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob es in Rheinland-Pfalz eigentlich auch solche Überlegungen gibt/gab?


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Mai 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Habe soeben die Antwort von unserer _grünen_ Ortsgruppe bekommen. Beigefügt ist auch ein Schreiben von Ministerin Puttrich an eine MdL der Landtagsfraktion von B90/Die Grünen sowie eine aktuelle Stellungnahme von B90/Die Grünen:
> 
> 
> 
> Der DIMB kann mich gerne per PM kontaktieren, da ich weitere Einzelheiten hier nicht in der Öffentlichkeit publizieren möchte. Die *GRÜNEN* sind auf jeden Fall auf unserer Seite !!!



Ich hatte folgende Parteien angeschrieben: CDU, SPD, Grüne, FDP, Piraten.

Von allen ausser FDP habe ich ein Feedback erhalten. Das der Grünen ist mehr oder minder mit Deinem identisch . 

Ich werde mal die Anworten demnächst hier einstellen.


----------



## HelmutK (12. Mai 2012)

In den nächsten Wochen und Monaten kommt es u. a. auch darauf an, wie wir unser Anliegen in den Medien darstellen. Ein gutes und äußerst wirkungsvolles Mittel dazu sind "Leserbriefe" unter Nutzung der Kommentarfunktion, wenn in den Medien über angebliche Mißstände durch Mountainbiker berichtet wird. Dazu ein paar Argumentationshilfen:

Der allseits beliebte Hinweis auf die Schäden durch Harvester ist wenig hilfreich für unsere Sache, auch wenn sie uns noch so sehr aufregen  

Wenn in Medien über "Querfeldeinfahren" berichtet wird, dann kann man durchaus einmal anmerken, dass das gar nicht funktioniert und deutlich machen, dass man zum Mountainbiken "Wege" benötigt.

Wenn über Sperrungen von Wegen fabuliert wird, weil durch wildes "Querfeldeinfahren" oder "Fahren abseits von Wegen" Schäden entstünden, dann sollte man unbedingt den Finger in die Wunde legen. Beides lässt sich nicht mit der  Sperrung von Wegen bekämpfen 

Ein Zusammenfassung wesentlicher Aspekte findet Ihr hier 

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/Mountainbike und Umwelt.pdf


----------



## Tshikey (13. Mai 2012)

klasse das pdf, danke!


----------



## powderJO (14. Mai 2012)

briefe an die abgeordneten sind das eine, runde tische und gespräche der dimb mit den verantwortlichen das andere. was fehlt, ist aber wie immer eine öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die alle, die bisher neutral sind (bzw. gar keine ahnung davon haben, dass unser problem überhaupt existiert) auf den unsinn dieser regelung aufmerksam macht. habe dazu was im frankfurt-teil geschrieben, dass ich hier einfach mal zitiere. eventuell dient es ja als anregung. 




powderJO schrieb:


> wegen kampagne: habe mal rausgesucht, was nike vor jahren gemacht hat, um auf ähnliche probleme der skateboarder aufmerksam zu machen. klar hat nike mehr geld und eine andere medienpower, aber eventuell erkennen ja die dimb-verantwortlichen, die intentionen und stoßrichtungen, in die man gehen muss, wenn man durch werbung bzw. öffentlichkeitsarbeit was erreichen will. kampagnen a la "ich bin biker" gehen voll vorbei an der zielgruppe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Athabaske (14. Mai 2012)

....ymmd!

Genau das trifft es auf den Punkt!


----------



## mäcpomm (14. Mai 2012)

Jawoll, die Welt wird immer verrückter. Da lebe ich gern auf dem Land.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> briefe an die abgeordneten sind das eine, runde tische und gespräche der dimb mit den verantwortlichen das andere. was fehlt, ist aber wie immer eine öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die alle, die bisher neutral sind (bzw. gar keine ahnung davon haben, dass unser problem überhaupt existiert) auf den unsinn dieser regelung aufmerksam macht. habe dazu was im frankfurt-teil geschrieben, dass ich hier einfach mal zitiere. eventuell dient es ja als anregung.




Den Zusammenhang zwischen Schlagkraft und Professionalität einer Organisation auf der einen Seite und Mitgliederzahl und Finanzkraft auf der anderen Seite sollte man auch nicht ganz aus den Augen lassen. 

Man kann an der DIMB Kritik üben und ihr deshalb fernbleiben und/oder sie deshalb nicht unterstützen, aber dann wird die DIMB auch nur langsam oder gar nicht als Interessenvertretung vorankommen. Oder man unterstützt die DIMB z. B., damit sie besser wird, was ich - befangen wie ich bin - derzeit als die sinnvollste Option ansehe. Wir würden durchaus gerne mehr und vor allem auch professioneller machen, aber wenn die Mountainbiker - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - überwiegend der DIMB fern bleiben, dann bleiben die Möglichkeiten beschränkt, ganz abgesehen davon, dass dann auch die Bereitschaft der Bikebranche an einem finanziell attraktivem Sponsoring weiterhin bescheiden ausfällt. Und die DIMB freut sich auch über Mitglieder, die mehr machen wollen als nur ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge zu zahlen. Aber das ehrenamtliche "Mehr" in einer Organisation findet in halt erst mit dritter Priorität nach Beruf und Familie statt. Auch das spricht für eine Professionalisierung, für die man aber auch Geld haben muss. Andere Organisationen, die aber auch andere Interessen verfolgen, sind den Mountainbikern mit ihrer "Allergie" gegen Organisationen und Vereinsmeierei da leider weit voraus; aber das kann man auch ändern, wenn man will:

Mit mehr Mitgliedern

https://www.mein-zugang.com/verein/...?MANDANT_KEY=005e0b7f54c76299bcf32f7ade170d44

oder mehr Spenden

Bankverbindung DIMB e.V.:
Sparkasse Freiburg
Kto. 226 4253
BLZ 680 501 01

kann auch eine DIMB mehr anfangen und vor allem auch mehr professionell (= gegen Bezahlung von Profis) machen lassen.


----------



## Gaunt (14. Mai 2012)

Hä?!? Hab ich was verpasst?

Also mit der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. Ich befürchte das kann in dem Fall nach hinten losgehen. Andere MTB'ler (und es gibt verdammt viele die ven dem Gesetzentwurf nichts wissen) sind natürlich schnell überzeugt. 

Spricht man aber mit nicht MTB'lern und erst recht mit nicht Radlern hast du kaum eine Chance zu argumentieren. Dann wird Gott und die Welt bemüht. Die bösen die die Hänge runterbrettern haben neulich meinen Püppi erschreckt, oder am besten gleich die ganzen Zweiradfaschisten am nächsten Baum aufknüpfen, dann können sie einen an der Ampel nichtmehr überholen....
Jeder hat schonmal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Radlern gemacht und das wird dann alles in einen Topf geworfen. Endlich tut mal einer was gegen diese Plagen die wie Stechmücken einem den Alltag verleiden...
Leute die sich bis dato nie Gedanken über MTB'ler gemacht haben werden plötzlich zu Radhassern. 
OK, etwas übertrieben, aber ich glaube es ist klar was ich meine. Man kann hier auch schlafende Hunde wecken. 
Als allererstes müssen die Leute erreicht werden, die es was angeht. Und ich glaube wenns hochkommt wissen 20% der MTB'ler überhaupt was von der Gesetzesänderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Mai 2012)

Das ist schon klar, erst mal müssen alle "Betroffenen" davon mitbekommen. Aber denn? Nehmen wir mal hypothetisch an, 99% der Mtb'ler sind bereits im Bilde. Wie sieht dann deiner Meinung nach das weitere Vorgehen aus, um die Politiker von ihrem Vorhaben abzuhalten?
Politiker brauchen Wähler... Wähler sind ganz grob gesagt die "Öffentlichkeit". Also was außer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sollte man denn machen? Stille, heimliche Lobbyarbeit schön und gut, auch wichtig, aber es wird nicht so viel Effekt haben wie öffentliche Aktionen. 

Ich sehe es eher andersrum, nach dem Motto "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung". Wenn all die Leute, die sich noch nie Gedanken über Radler gemacht haben, gleich richtig über unseren Sport aufgeklärt werden, dann werden sie vielleicht gar nie zu Radlerhassern. Wenn man als Biker dagegen schön in Deckung bleibt und das Aufklären und Informieren der Radlerhasser-Lobby überlässt, dann vielleicht schon!


----------



## Gaunt (15. Mai 2012)

@scylla


> Aber denn? Nehmen wir mal hypothetisch an, 99% der Mtb'ler sind bereits im Bilde.


Ich glaube davon sind wir noch meilenweit entfernt:-( Geht mal aus den wenigen organisierten Gruppen wie den DIMB IG's oder den Melibokus Bikern raus. Dann merkst du das von der Geschichte keiner was mitbekommt. 
Und dann?
Die anderen "normalen" Radler mit ins Boot holen. Hier bekommt man eher Unterstützung (heute wir und morgen ihr...) als z.B. bei den nur Autofahrern. Mit denen bekommst du einen Masse auf die Waage die evtl. Gehör findet.

@Klikker
Ich finde die IG Odenwald hat da schon was gutes zur Hand:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWqkg6CspH0&feature=relmfu"]Engineering Region: Neue Mountainbikestrecken im Geo-Naturpark      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Das Problem: Wie willst du jemanden den das garnicht interessiert dazu bringen sowas zu gucken?

Unser "Problem" interessiert 95% der Gesellschaft nicht einen Pfifferling. Wenn man sie aber drauf stößt werden schnell die gängigen Klischees und Vorbehalte ausgepackt. In der Breite der Bevölkerung eine positive Stimmung zu bekommen ist in meinen Augen eine Mammutaufgabe die vor allem in der kurzen Zeit kaum zu machen ist und obendrein das Risiko birgt nach hinten los zu gehen.

Ich hab jetzt auch nochmal meine beiden Abgeordneten angeschrieben. Wenn von denen keine Antwort kommt, stehe ich mit meinem kleinen Hosen*******r bei denen in der Sprechstunde und frage ob sie es toll finden das in Zukunft Rally Autos in Spielstraßen fahren sollen weil ihnen die Benutzung ihrer Strecken verboten wird. 

In meinen Augen muss jeder der gut 180 Abgeordneten in den nächsten Wochen min. einmal mit individuellen Schreiben kontaktiert werden und bei "ignore" wird nachgebohrt. 
Dabei sollte man immer durchklingen lassen das die Masse der MTB'ler Akademiker und Handwerker über 25 Jahren sind. Das was man gemeinhin als die halbwegs gebildete Mittelschicht bezeichnet. Also die letzte Generation die noch wählen geht... Es muss klar werden das wir hier nicht nur über ein paar Kinder reden die am Frankenstein und im Stadtwald Maulwurf spielen sondern um die "Elite" des Landes. Der typische "low performer" geht weder Mountainbiken noch wählen!

Was z.B. auch geht:
Denkt mal an die ganzen Lokalblättchen die jeder von uns regelmäßig im Postkasten hat. Die haben keine große Redaktion, sondern sind froh wenn sie "fertige" Artikel bekommen.
Also mal was schreiben. Aber hier muss man aufpassen was und wie man schreibt. Alles was auf die Vorwürfe gegen die MTB'ler eingeht ist hier Fehl am Platz. Lieber nach dem Motto: "Kann denn nicht einmal einer an die Kinder denken!"
"So toll wie die sich in ihren MTB Gruppen sozial einbringen und sich frei von Zwang für die Gruppe engagieren. Statt das zu fördern werden diese Hoffnungsträger unserer Gesellschaft kriminalisiert und jegliche Disziplin wird abgewürgt. Wer morgens Biken will geht am Abend davor nicht saufen. Und wer in freier Natur verantwortungsvoll einem Hobby nachgeht klaut auch keiner alten Oma die Handtasche, liegt nicht saufend auf dem Lui und verbeult auch niemandem in der Ubahn die Knabberleiste!"...



> Jede Minute, die jetzt seitens der DIMB und anderer mehr oder weniger organisierter Biker geschwiegen wird, arbeitet der z.Z. stetig wachsenden Gegnerlobby zu.


Ich befürchte das stimmt!


----------



## Athabaske (15. Mai 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> ...Ich finde die IG Odenwald hat da schon was gutes zur Hand:
> Engineering Region: Neue Mountainbikestrecken im Geo-Naturpark      - YouTube
> Das Problem: Wie willst du jemanden den das garnicht interessiert dazu bringen sowas zu gucken?...


...guter Beitrag!

Es würde schon reichen, das dem einen oder anderen "Entscheider" zu zeigen.


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Mai 2012)




----------



## spessartwild (15. Mai 2012)

Hi

@ Gaunt


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Mai 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Was z.B. auch geht:
> Denkt mal an die ganzen Lokalblättchen die jeder von uns regelmäßig im Postkasten hat. Die haben keine große Redaktion, sondern sind froh wenn sie "fertige" Artikel bekommen.
> Also mal was schreiben. Aber hier muss man aufpassen was und wie man schreibt. Alles was auf die Vorwürfe gegen die MTB'ler eingeht ist hier Fehl am Platz. Lieber nach dem Motto: "Kann denn nicht einmal einer an die Kinder denken!"
> "So toll wie die sich in ihren MTB Gruppen sozial einbringen und sich frei von Zwang für die Gruppe engagieren. Statt das zu fördern werden diese Hoffnungsträger unserer Gesellschaft kriminalisiert und jegliche Disziplin wird abgewürgt. Wer morgens Biken will geht am Abend davor nicht saufen. Und wer in freier Natur verantwortungsvoll einem Hobby nachgeht klaut auch keiner alten Oma die Handtasche, liegt nicht saufend auf dem Lui und verbeult auch niemandem in der Ubahn die Knabberleiste!"...



das passiert schon... biker organisieren sich, mit und ohne dimb, machen mit aktionen auf sich aufmerksam, wie zum beispiel durch müll sammeln im wald inkl. anschliessender berichterstattung und foto in der tagespresse. teilweise wird über leserbriefe dem unmut laut gemacht, aber auch die von dir angesprochenen artikel in der lokalpresse finden sich häufig. solche aktionen der biker sind enorm wichtig, gerade wenn sie nicht von einer übergeordneten instanz koordiniert werden. im forum (u.a. in den lokalforen) gibt es eine menge gute ideen und ich hoffe, das deren ideengeber diese auch umsetzen. die dimb geht ihren weg, d.h. aber nicht, dass der nichtorganisierte biker untätig bleiben muss oder gar sollte. wie war das noch mit der idee von powderjo? 

die dimb hatte vor drei jahren im rahmen des legalize freeride projekts die idee, einen imagefilm wie oben beschrieben zu produzieren (warum biken, auswirkungen des bikens, gesundheitliche aspekte, biken und jugendarbeit etc.). keine der damals angeschriebenen firmen wollte sich durch sponsoring beteiligen. so hatte man jede menge promis" an der hand, aber keinen cent aus der industrie. durch die mitgliedsbeiträge war das projekt nicht stemmbar.


----------



## powderJO (15. Mai 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang zwischen Schlagkraft und ProfessionalitÃ¤t einer Organisation auf der einen Seite und Mitgliederzahl und Finanzkraft auf der anderen Seite sollte man auch nicht ganz aus den Augen lassen.



klar, der dfb hat es sicher auf den ersten blick leichter als die dimb. das gilt aber nur so lange, so lange man sich exakt so verhÃ¤lt, wie ein groÃer, bereits in der politik angekommenen und angesehener verband, dem man ohne weiteres gehÃ¶r schenkt. ihr wÃ¤rt gern dieser groÃe verband und verhaltet euch dementsprechend - mit runden tischen, ruhigen hinterzimmer-gesprÃ¤chen mit den verantwortlichen politikern, dem politisch korrekten abwarten auf die endgÃ¼ltige gesetzesvorlage etc ...

aber: ihr seid ein kleiner verband. und als kleiner muss man seine taktik eben umstellen. und agieren wie ein schnellboot, nicht wie ein dickschiff. dazu gehÃ¶ren verblÃ¼ffende aktionen, die neutrale, unbeteiligte auf die eigene seite ziehen. dazu gehÃ¶rt es den eindruck zu erwecken, viel grÃ¶Ãer  und mÃ¤chtiger zu sein, als man wirklich ist ( 3 wochenenden hintereinander die feldbergstraÃe dicht machen, wÃ¼rde ganz schÃ¶n mÃ¤chtig wirken zum beispiel). acta ist dafÃ¼r ein gutes aktuelles beispiel, greenpeace ein gutes altes. die haben sich auch nicht mit den walfÃ¤ngern und politikern in einen raum gesetzt, sondern erst mal ein paar schiffe blockiert und so fÃ¼r Ã¶ffentlichkeit gesorgt.

aber dazu gehÃ¶rt zu guter letzt, dass man vor allem und zuerst die hinterzimmer verlÃ¤sst und dem gegner klar macht, dass man sich nicht einlullen lÃ¤sst. voraussetzung dafÃ¼r: personen, denen es weniger darum geht, wie sie von den "mÃ¤chtigen" wahrgenommen werden und mehr um den erfolg.





oldrizzo schrieb:


> die dimb hatte vor drei jahren im rahmen des legalize freeride projekts die idee, einen imagefilm wie oben beschrieben zu produzieren (warum biken, auswirkungen des bikens, gesundheitliche aspekte, biken und jugendarbeit etc.). keine der damals angeschriebenen firmen wollte sich durch sponsoring beteiligen. so hatte man jede menge âpromis" an der hand, aber keinen cent aus der industrie. durch die mitgliedsbeitrÃ¤ge war das projekt nicht stemmbar.



das zeigt das andere problem der dimb: alles zu sehr aus der innensicht und alles zu sehr politisch korrekt und argumentativ. das biken gesund ist etc - geschenkt. aber das interessiert keinen menschen. genauso wenig wie der wirtschaftsfaktor - denn fahrrÃ¤der werden so oder so verkauft, egal wie breit die wege sind, die man fahren darf. das wissen Ã¼brigens auch die entscheidungstrÃ¤ger und auch die bikefirmen - die sich deshalb auch nicht oder nur alibihaft engagieren.

deshalb muss man anders agieren. nike-skateboard zeigt genau, wie es funktionieren kann: da wird nicht argumentiert, da wird ein eigentlich billiger werbetrick benutzt. dennoch sagt hinterher so ziemlich jeder, der den film sieht: "stimmt eigentlich, was soll der quatsch?" 
genau das sollte man sich zum vorbild nehmen - lieber schlagkrÃ¤ftige, schnelle aktionen, die viel lÃ¤rm machen. und kleine lustige aktionen, die bei neutralen menschen fÃ¼r schmunzler sorgen und so fÃ¼r ein gutes image sorgen. ein beispiel habe ich ja schon genannt - das kinderwagenfahrverbot. man kÃ¶nnte aber auch an jede harvesterspur ein schild stellen: dieser weg wurde von einem mountainbike zerstÃ¶rt. etc pp. 
das sind Ã¼brigens aktionen, die nicht nur auÃen-, sondern auch innenwirkung entfalten - weil sie mir und vielen anderen bikern endlich plakativ zeigen wÃ¼rden: die dimb tut wirklich was. da wÃ¼rde ich sogar spenden oder mitglied werden. fÃ¼r eine hinterzimmervertretung, von der ich auÃer politisch korrekter heiÃer luft so gut wie nichts erfahre, fÃ¤llt mir das deutlich schwerer. 

aber ich fÃ¼rchte und die aussagen der dimb-verantwortlichen hier, bestÃ¤tigen mich immer wieder - zu diesem weg ist die interessenvertretung der mtbler nicht bereit. warum auch immer.


----------



## sir.race (15. Mai 2012)

Bringt es eigentlich auch was, wenn ich in Rheinland Pfalz wohne, und trotzdem einen hessischen Abgeordneten anschreiben, oder ignoriert der sowas?


----------



## wusel_ffm (15. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub nicht das die ein Einwohner melde Register wegen jeder Mail befragen, geschweige den dürfen. Wenn also die Addy nicht [email protected] ist oder du zu einem besonders bekannten Adelsgeschlecht oder Filmstar aus RLP dazugehörst/bist sollte das niemanden auffallen.

Beim Abgeordneten für Willingen würd ich aber betonen das du nicht von da bist und gerne zum Urlaub da hin fährst, weil es dort so schön ist etc.. 
Apropos da meine Familie da zum Bikeurlaub war, sollte ich die Dame/Herren auch gleich mal per Mail behelligen.

So ich muss dann mal ne personalisierte Mail schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (15. Mai 2012)

Deine Logik überzeugt mich, aber ich dachte, die E-Mails wären so an die jeweiligen Abgeordneten gerichtet, dass es vielleicht auffällt. 

Ich werde dann mal in den nächsten schreiben, dass ich Taunus und/oder Odenwald Region so toll finde und dort regelmäßig Urlaub mache und so.


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Mai 2012)

Franz Ferdinand schrieb:


> Wer ernsthaft der Meinung ist, dass sich bei Wahlen Veränderungen erzielen lassen,  der soll mir bitte erstmal die wirklichen Unterschiede in der heutigen  Parteienlandschaft zeigen.



Ich sag nur Schiersteiner Brücke & Grüne - dämlicher gehts nicht:

"Dann wird die alte Brücke abgerissen und auf ihren Pfeilern bis Mitte 2019 der zweite Teil des Neubaus entstehen. In beiden Fahrtrichtungen, zumindest auf hessischer Seite, stehen dann drei Spuren plus Standstreifen zur Verfügung. Auf rheinland-pfälzischer Seite wird es nur zwei Spuren plus Standstreifen geben, ein Tribut, den die SPD unter Kurt Beck ihrem Koalitionspartner, den Grünen, gezollt hatte. Dann ist halt in Rheinland-Pfalz Stau, heißt es in hessischen Regierungskreisen hinter vorgehaltener Hand."

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/nachrichten/politik/hessen/11689901.htm

... und dann noch das Lieblingsprojekt der Grünen in Rhld-Pflz, der Nationalpark der sich mittlerweile auf die Auswahl Hochwald oder Soonwald konzentriert. DAS und die Art und Weise wie in dem Zusammenhang versucht wird mit den wildesten Argumenten die Bürger für blöd zu verkaufen geht überhaupt nicht! Aber besser ich kommentier das nicht weiter bevor mir noch der Kragen platzt.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Mai 2012)

...stimmt, in Baden-Württemberg gibt es die 2m - Regel auch erst seit dem Regierungswechsel vor einem Jahr...


----------



## mäcpomm (16. Mai 2012)

Ja, Rhön und Eifel sind da ein wenig weiter als Andere.


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Mai 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> In der Eifel hat die Einrichtung des Nationalparks im Resümee durchweg positives Echo erhalten, sowohl was die wirtschaftliche als auch die naturschützerische Seite angeht. Auch die vielfältige Nutzung als Naherholungsgebiet (MTB, Wanderen, Wassersport, etc.) wird als positiv und zufriedenstellend bewertet.
> 
> Vergleichbares gilt auch für andere deutsche Nationalparks wie Bayr. Wald, Harz, Wattenmeer usw. ähnliches lässt sich auch im Ausland beobachten.
> 
> Liegt es an falschen Konzepten für weitere Nationalpark-Projekte oder heult einfach nur die verängstigte Gegnerlobby zu laut herum und betreibt mit allen Mitteln Stimmungsmache gegen neue Nationalparks wie RP oder Egge/Teuto?


Die Touristische Nutzung wird immer wieder gerne als positiv in Zusammenhang mit einem Nationalpark vorgeschoben. Sobald es in der Richtung konkreter werden soll bzw. man nach konkreten Planungen fragt was Wanderwege etc. betrifft merkt man dann was für ein Wind weht. Typische Einlullmethoden und Phrasen absondern!  In erster Linie geht es den Initiatoren darum die Menschen möglichst fern zu halten, genauso wie bei der geplanten Gesetztesänderung in Hessen die früher oder später auch noch in irgendeiner Form mit so einer Einlullmethode verkauft werden wird. Da muss man sich dann nicht wundern wenn Gegenwind kommt von denjenigen die das Begriffen haben! Und all das sind zum Teil ganz konkrete Folgen einer Wahlentscheidung um auf das Thema zurückzukommen.

P.S. In indirektem Zusammenhang mit der Schiersteiner Brücke habe ich mich heute sehr über diesen Artikel gefreut: US-Panzer rollen wieder nach Mainz - Übungsstätten werden instandgesetzt


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (16. Mai 2012)

Da hier jüngst Vorderrungen nach einem offensiveren Vorgehen der DIMB und der Mountainbiker allgemein laut werden, ist das meiner Meinung nach zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nicht angebracht.
Die bisher ausgesandte Nachricht ist in der Politik angekommen.
Weitere, in sachlicher Art und Weise formulierte Schreiben an die hessischen Landtagsabgeordneten sollten momentan Stand der Dinge bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaunt (16. Mai 2012)

Hm
das Gesetz soll (laut meinem Abgeordneten) im Juni eingebracht werden. Von da an kann es, wenn kein relevanter Widerspruch kommt, sehr schnell gehen. Viel Zeit bleibt da evtl. nicht mehr...

Des weiteren schreibt mein Abgeordneter, dass er sich an das Umweltministerium wenden will um weitere Informationen einzuholen, um mich danach zu informieren. 
Übersetzt bedeutet das (in meinen Worten): 
"Bis jetzt hat mich das alles nicht interessiert und ich hätte des lieben Franktions-Friedens willen zugestimmt. Jetzt tue ich wenigstens so als ob es mich interessiert." 

Ich kann nur jeden dazu aufrufen schnellstmöglich selber aktiv zu werden und die Abgeordneten anzuschreiben!


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (16. Mai 2012)

Artikel aus der Frankfurter Rundschau 'viel Rummel im Wald' ist definitiv interessant.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (16. Mai 2012)

Franz Ferdinand schrieb:


> FAZ



Was ist denn das für ein bescheuertes Bild in dem Artikel ? Ein Biker der wirklich _quer_ durch den Wald fährt !


----------



## Athabaske (16. Mai 2012)

...ich muss zugeben, für ein "rechtes Kampfblatt" sehr gut recherchiert und differenziert betrachtet. Respekt an die FAZ!


----------



## HelmutK (16. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich muss zugeben, für ein "rechtes Kampfblatt" sehr gut recherchiert und differenziert betrachtet. Respekt an die FAZ!



Und wer hat's erfunden 

Spaß beiseite: Jeder Biker in Hessen sollte sich diesen Artikel ausdrucken oder abspeichern, gut aufheben und bei passender Gelegenheit seinen Volksvertretern unter die Nase halten ....


----------



## mw.dd (17. Mai 2012)

... und beim Ausdrucken und nochmal durchlesen feststellen, das der Artikel aus der FR stammt.

Nur so als Anmerkung, für den Fall, das jetzt welche sofort ein Abo abschließen wollten


----------



## Athabaske (17. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, mich hat der link gelinkt...

...nehme jedes Lob rückstandslos zurück!

Der Artikel ist trotzdem gut geschrieben und das nicht weil er mal nicht Contra Biken ist, sonder einfach weil das gute Journalistenarbeit ist - ein rares Gut heutzutage.


----------



## Asrael (17. Mai 2012)

Könnte den link noch mal jemand einfach als URL Posten? Ich kann den link aufm iPhone nicht öffnen und komm grad an keinen Rechner. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Mai 2012)

Diese Studie 

Leitbilder eines natur-und landschaftsverträglichen Mountainbikings", ADFC und BUND, Bielefeld 1997, 
http://www.aube-umweltakademie.de/Dokumente/Leitbild MTB.pdf

ist zwar schon "uralt" und sicherlich Vielen bekannt. Da sie aber hier interessant ist, insbesondere der Abschnitt über die 2m Regelung am Ende, erwähne ich sie einmal für alle die sie noch nicht kennen.

ciao heiko


----------



## raccoon78 (18. Mai 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> @scylla
> 
> 
> @Klikker
> ...




Leider fielen die besten Stellen dem Schnitt zum Opfer, wir haben zwar versucht unsere Interessen soweit wie Möglich darzustellen, aber wer zahlt entscheidet auch und das waren nicht wir....
Allerdings wenn jemand in der Lage ist, dass Ganze irgendwo "sinnvoll" zu nutzen, der Redakteur hat uns die Nutzungsrechte des Filmmaterials zugesichert, den könnte ich mal anhauen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggler (18. Mai 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> Im MTB-Bereich werden doch unzählige Filmchen produziert, das ist bei den heutigen Möglichkeiten doch finanziell und technisch auch mit geringerem Budget für engagierte und interessierte Biker realistisch und machbar, erst recht, wenn der eine oder andere Sponsor mit einsteigt.
> 
> Warum nicht statt der X-ten Neuauflage eines Selbstdarstellungsfilms der Helden hinter Spiegelglas zu Klangkonserve und mit viel Waldboden-Dreckspritz einfach mal einen MTB-Imagefilm drehen, der sportliche und naturschützerische Aspekte gleichermaßen zeitgemäß 'rüberbringt, der auch Leute anspricht, die mit dem Mountainbiken eher wenig zu tun haben, ohne gleich miefig-lehrfilmhaft zu wirken. Der für DIMB & Co. als Unterstützung zu Imagekampagnen für MTB-Interessen überall da eingesetzt und verbreitet werden kann, wo die neuen Medien dies mit relativ wenig Einsatz an Mitteln ermöglichen. Auch hier könnte der Einsatz von Sponsoren die Sache ungemein beschleunigen wobei auch lokale Fremdenverkehrsorganisationen ausdrücklich angefragt werden sollten.
> 
> ...




http://www.pinkbike.com/news/In-Good-Company-A-film-2012.html


----------



## Tilman (19. Mai 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr Abgeordnetenwatch, sucht ihr euch direkte Mail Adressen oder ganz Oldschool per Post?



Bei den meisten funktioniert das mit der Adresse [Anfangsbuchstabe Vorname].[Nachname]@ltg.hessen.de

Und man muß immer berücksichtigen, daß die meisten Leute einer Fraktion sich in der Regel auf die für die Thematik beauftragten Fraktionsmitglieder verlassen und sich wegen täglich kiloweiser anderweitig inhaltsreicher Post ansonsten wenig mit der Sache beschäftigen. Je kleiner die Fraktion ist, umso größer ist dieses Problem.

Beispiel: Wenn man den "Laien" MdL z.B. nicht erklärt, daß "Cross Country" eben genau nicht (wie von der ehem. Wiesbadener Umweltdezernentin in einer Ausschusssitzung behauptet) cross country querfeldein, sondern lt. BDR Reglement auf möglichst hindernisfreien Wegen stattfindet, muß man sich über (vermeidbare) Mißverständnisse schon zu einfachen Fragestellungen nicht wundern. Und genau solche Mißverständnisse erschweren dann das Geschäft gerade in Gesetzgebungsverfahren wegen der damit verbundenen Informationsflut  ungemein.


----------



## Alexes (20. Mai 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Na ja, Mountainbiker sind ja auch wähler, und wenn die betreffenden merken, dass da ganz viele Wähler dahinter stehen werden die sich schon überlegen, was sie tun. So ist das hier bei uns in RLP ja auch gelaufen. Lasst die vom DIMB mal machen... hier in RLP haben sies ja auch hinbekommen und wenn sie Leute brauchen die viel, viele, ganz viele eMails schreiben, sind wir zur Stelle



Vergeßt Emails ! Die wandern ab in den digitalen Papierkorb, und finden keine Beachtung. Ich bin in der Politik aktiv gewesen, ich kenn mich da aus. 
*
Das Einzige, was etwas bringt*, sind persönliche Gespräche mit den Politikern und *Briefe schreiben*.

Briefe, also auf DIN A4-Papier geschrieben, getippt oder gedruckt und mit Kuvert, Briefmarke und Schneckenpost versandt. Das Ganze natürlich in höflicher, sachlicher Form, mit vollständigem Absender, Betreff, Grußformeln oben und unten und dazwischen ein kurzer, knackiger Text, nicht länger als eine halbe bis dreiviertel Seite bei normaler Schriftgröße - wenns länger ist, liest das keiner. 

Briefschreiber werden ernstgenommen. Emailer nicht.


----------



## Alexes (20. Mai 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung ist nur: In dem Moment wo es öffentlich wird ist das Gesetz weitestgehend formuliert und abgestimmt. Das offizielle Durchwinken geht dann ggf. sehr schnell.
> Zu schnell um noch eine Opposition aufzubauen und vor allem zu spät um noch Änderungen einzubringen.



Genau so ist es ! 

Politiker denken sich keine neuen Gesetze aus, weil ihnen langweilig ist oder sie sonst nichst besseres zu tun haben, sondern weil Vertreter von Lobbygruppen (Forstwirtschaft, Jäger, Waldbauern, Wanderervereinigungen, Kommunen, etc.) an sie herantreten, meist persönlich und mehrmals hintereinander, verbunden mit Einladungen zur Waldbesichtigung und danach Rehbraten im Jägerstübchen, und ihnen sagen "Du, hör mal, wir haben da ein ganz schweres Problem, die bösen MTB-Fahrer ... da müßt ihr was tun ! Wir zahlen ja schließlich Steuern !" 

Und so kommt die große Mistkugel dann ins Rollen ...   

Sobald man in der Zeitung von Gesetzesentwürfen hört, ist das Kind schon so gut wie in den Brunnen gefallen - die Lobbygruppen haben die Politiker überzeugt, die Juristen arbeiten nur noch an den Feinheiten -- und die MTBler haben mal wieder alles verschlafen und meinen, sie könnten nachträglich noch was tun. Und nicht einmal das kriegen sie dann auf die Reihe.


----------



## Gaunt (20. Mai 2012)

@Alexes
Und wie sind die Reaktionen auf deine Briefe?

@Der mit dem Rundschau Artikel
Danke. Kann man immer mal gut wo beilegen. 

@Racoon
Also ich find den Film wie er ist schonmal recht gut! Mit dem Rohmateriral könnte ich eh nix anfangen da ich von Videobearbeitung keine Ahnung hab.


----------



## Alexes (20. Mai 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> @Alexes
> Und wie sind die Reaktionen auf deine Briefe?



Ich bin Bayer. 

Soll ich einem hessischen oder baden-württembergischen Landtagsabgeordneten einen Brief schreiben ?

In Bayern gibt es Gott sei Dank keine so dämliche 2m-Regelung ...


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2012)

...es soll ja Bayern geben, die auch mal woanders hinfahren als an den Gardasee!

Und die Touri-Frage ist viel entscheidender als die ob die heimischen Biker fahren dürfen oder nicht.

Also an die Olivetti!


----------



## onkel_c (21. Mai 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> ...
> In Bayern gibt es Gott sei Dank keine so dämliche 2m-Regelung ...



in hessen bis dato auch nicht !


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (21. Mai 2012)

In Hessen wird es auch keine formulierte '2m Regel' geben, aber eine Verknüpfung zwischen Weg und 'zweispurigem Fahrzeug'....im Bezug auf das Waldbetretungsrecht mit Mountainbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexes (21. Mai 2012)

Franz Ferdinand schrieb:


> In Hessen wird es auch keine formulierte '2m Regel' geben, aber eine Verknüpfung zwischen Weg und 'zweispurigem Fahrzeug'....im Bezug auf das Waldbetretungsrecht mit Mountainbikes.



Ein Harvester ist auch ein zweispuriges Fahrzeug ... also Rückegasse freimachen, Herr Förster !


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2012)

wie immer hier geht das wesentliche unter. deshalb nochmal: 



Alexes schrieb:


> ...Sobald man in der Zeitung von Gesetzesentwürfen hört, ist das Kind schon so gut wie in den Brunnen gefallen - die Lobbygruppen haben die Politiker überzeugt, die Juristen arbeiten nur noch an den Feinheiten -- und die MTBler haben mal wieder alles verschlafen und meinen, sie könnten nachträglich noch was tun. Und nicht einmal das kriegen sie dann auf die Reihe...




vor diesem hintergrund sollte man doch endlich mal über die taktik und das vorgehen der dimb diskutieren. mit abwarten, runden tischen und diskussionen hinter verschlossenen türen erreicht man wenig bis nix.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> vor diesem hintergrund sollte man doch endlich mal über die taktik und das vorgehen der dimb diskutieren.



Meine Rede: Eine _Critical Mass_ mit 500 - 1.000 MTBler(innen) um den Wiesbadener Landtag. So ein Event würde dauerhaft in Erinnerung bleiben


----------



## Athabaske (21. Mai 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> Wenn 1000 Bauern in Brüssel, Berlin oder Wiesbaden mit 1000 Traktoren anrücken und 1000 Fuhren Mist abladen oder jeder 1000 Liter Gülle verspritzt, _dann_ wird Politik gemacht, _dann_ setzen sich spätestens die Vertreter der Bauernverbände mit den Politikern an den Biertisch, aber doch nicht mit ein paar hundert Mountainbikern irgendwo in der Stadt, wo doch wahrscheinlich kein einziger Vertreter des MTB-Verbandes auch nur irgendeinen einflussreichen Politiker persönlich kennt und auch sonst keine fruchtbaren Lobby-Synergien zu erkennen sind.
> 
> Wenn die angebliche Waldbelastung durch die verschiedenen Nutzergruppen so unerträglich ist, dass gesetzliche Sperrungen offiziell diskutiert werden, dann fragt man sich doch, warum überall ausgeschilderte Nordic-Walking-Parks mit z.T. extra neu angelegten Wegen aus dem Boden sprießen und es weiterhin immer mehr ausgeschilderte Reiterwege, oft auch kaum breiter als ein Singletrail, gibt. Sind solche Wegenetze dem gemeinen MTBler zu wenig individualistisch? Braucht er das Gefühl von Ungezwungenheit, sind ihm erlaubte Wege zu piefig, wo doch die DIMB gerade dabei ist, Wegenetz-Zertifizierungen diverser Reviere zu erstellen.
> 
> ...


...schnell kopieren...


----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...
> vor diesem hintergrund sollte man doch endlich mal über die taktik und das vorgehen der dimb diskutieren. mit abwarten, runden tischen und diskussionen hinter verschlossenen türen erreicht man wenig bis nix.



Wir müssen als Verein gar nichts öffentlich diskutieren; am wenigsten Taktik und Vorgehen in derartig diffizilen Angelegenheiten.

Es steht aber jedem Mitglied frei, sich in die aktive Arbeit einzubringen und dabei auch über den Kurs mitzubestimmen - wir sind ein demokratisch verfasster Verein.



Klikker schrieb:


> _<Hier stand nicht zitierfähiger Blödsinn>_
> Offenbar kann die DIMB damit ja ganz gut leben,...?



Nein.



Klikker schrieb:


> ...oder täusche ich mich da?



Ja.


----------



## HelmutK (21. Mai 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> Offenbar kann die DIMB damit ja ganz gut leben, oder täusche ich mich da?


 
.... die Förderung der Öffnung aller Wege (einschließlich Pfade) unter Berücksichtigung der Natur- und Sozialverträglichkeit ....

ist Gegenstand der DIMB und wird auch so praktiziert http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9436900&postcount=62

vgl. auch Auszug aus dem Bericht des Rechtsreferenten im Rahmen der Jahreshauptversammlung der DIMB:

Im Berichtsjahr wurde vor dem Oberverwaltungsgericht Kassel die Rechtsnatur eines durch die hessische Gemeinde Biebertal ausgesprochenen generellen Verbots des Mountainbikens im Wald geklärt und auf dieser Grundlage dann beim Verwaltungsgericht Gießen Klage eingereicht. Der Rechtsstreit konnte im März erfolgreich mit einem Vergleich beendet werden, auf dessen Grundlage die Gemeinde Biebertal das Verbot in vollem Umfang zurück genommen hat und damit wieder das Recht zum Mountainbike auf Straßen und festen Wegen im Wald hergestellt wurde.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> Wenn 1000 Bauern in Brüssel, Berlin oder Wiesbaden mit 1000 Traktoren anrücken und 1000 Fuhren Mist abladen oder jeder 1000 Liter Gülle verspritzt, _dann_ wird Politik gemacht, _dann_ setzen sich spätestens die Vertreter der Bauernverbände mit den Politikern an den Biertisch, *aber doch nicht mit ein paar hundert Mountainbikern irgendwo in der Stadt*, wo doch wahrscheinlich kein einziger Vertreter des MTB-Verbandes auch nur irgendeinen einflussreichen Politiker persönlich kennt und auch sonst keine fruchtbaren Lobby-Synergien zu erkennen sind.



es kommt darauf an, wie man agiert. stellt man sich geschickt an, kann man auch mit wenigen aktivisten größe und stärke suggerieren und so etwas bewirken. ich habe es ja weiter vorne schon mal geschrieben - greenpeace hat auch klein angefangen, mit einer handvoll mitmacher. aber die aktionen waren plakativ und groß und die wirkung entsprechend. 

die dimb setzt dagegen auf hinterzimmerpolitik - ohne wirkung nach außen. das bisher damit erreichte tendiert gegen null - egal ob im taunus, im odenwald oder in münchen. 

das man aus allem zu so schlussfolgerungen kommen kann wie klikker, ist für mich nachvollziehbar - so traurig das auch ist für die selbsternannte interessenvertretung aller mtbler.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Mai 2012)

Sehr viele gute Vorschläge hier im Thread. Vieles davon hat die DIMB in früheren Jahren auch schon erfolgreich praktiziert. 
Nur mal zur Erinnerung:
wir haben in RLP (2000) und Baden-Württemberg (2003) verhindert, dass eine 3,5-Meter-Regel eingeführt werden konnte. Da hatten andere Radsportvertretungen den Entwurf schon durchgewunken...

In RLP war eine Biker-Demo vor dem Landtag ausschlaggebend und in Baden-Württemberg sorgte letztlich eine Mailing-Aktion mit *8000 Mails an jeden Abgeordneten* dafür, dass der Entwurf wieder in der Schublade verschwunden ist. 

Da offenkundig großes Interesse besteht, hier eine kurze Darstellung unseres *Aktionsplans*, der im Wesentlichen darauf basiert, wann wir endlich den Gesetzes-Entwurf in Händen halten. Denn erst dann können wir "in die Vollen gehen":


Februar 2012:
 wir hatten den organisierten Sport nach Bad Nauheim eingeladen, um über die groben Planungen des Ministeriums zu berichten. Rund 50 hessische Vereine waren vertreten und sind seither mit an Bord.
Wir haben den Schulterschluss mit dem Hessischen Radfahrerverband gemacht und gehen gemeinsam vor.
- Seit Februar kontakten die Vereine etc. vor Ort die Einflussgrößen (z.B. Politiker auf Landes-, Regional und Kommunalebene, Touristiker etc.) und bereiten schon mal die Wege vor. 

Ende März 2012:
 Vortrags- und Diskussionsveranstaltung in der Naturschutzakademie Hessen. Die Biker haben im Vergleich zum Ministerium und Waldbesitzerverband gar nicht so schlecht abgeschnitten. Hier wurde auch endgültig  klar, wer hinter dem Ansinnen "2-spurig" steckt. 


April 2012
: Versuche wurden unternommen, das Unheil noch vor Eingabe des Enwurfs ins Kabinett abzuwenden.


Mai 2012:
 Gespräch mit Staatssekretär Weinmeister (2. Mann nach der Ministerin), der klargestellt hat, dass die 2-spurige Regelung im Entwurf drin bleiben wird. 
Jetzt ist der Weg frei, in die breite Öffentlichkeit zu gehen, ohne dass wir den Entwurf in Händen halten. Dies wird erst im Frühherbst der Fall sein, so dass noch reichlich Zeit bleibt.
Jetzt wurde begonnen, die "unorganisierte" Szene z.B. durch Treffen im Odenwald zu informieren. 
Veröffentlichung von ersten Pressemitteilungen und Gespräche mit Medienvertretern bei Presse und TV zur Thematik, mit ersten Auswirkungen wie der gut recherchierte FR Artikel zeigt.
Entwurf Flyer für Biker und für andere Waldnutzer.


Juni/Juli 2012
- Briefe an die Fraktionen, um noch vor der Sommerpause ins Gespräch mit denjenigen zu kommen, die im Herbst im Landtag die Hand heben sollen. 
- Werbung mit Flyer und Infoveranstaltungen pro Bikesport.
- Info mit Flyer auf den Großveranstaltungen in Hessen (große Marathons etc.).
Vorbereitung der Stellungnahmen, der Online-Petition, der Papier-Unterschriftslisten, der Mailingtexte für die Mails an die Abgeordneten, Planungsbeginn für eine Demo in Wiesbaden, Planungsbeginn für "Bikerdemo" auf breiten Wegen etc. etc.

Wie Ihr also seht, hat das gar nichts mit "reiner Hinterzimmerpolitik" der DIMB zu tun. Es ist ein abgestufter Plan.

*Wir haben nur eine Chance, gegen die mit Geldmacht gesegneten Waldbesitzer und die verbündete Jägerschaft  anzukommen: wir müssen zeigen, dass wir die Guten sind. Und wie viele wir sind. Denn die größte Angst eines Politikers ist es, nicht wiedergewählt zu werden. *

Und das wird uns auch mit dem o.a. Aktionsprogramm gelingen. Vor allem mit der Schlagkraft der heutigen Online-Medien, werden wir die Öffentlichkeit sehr schnell und deutlich erreichen, sobald die Maschine auf voller Kraft läuft. 
Wir machen das nicht zum ersten Mal. Doch nie war es so eng und wichtig wie heute. 

*Hier kommt es jetzt auf jeden an! Wir müssen jetzt zusammen halten! Jeder, der helfen will oder gar eigene Ideen mit einbringen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen. Unabhängig davon, ober er DIMB-Mitglied ist oder nicht!* Und ich denke, wir sind uns in sehr vielem sogar einig. Haben nur unser Timing bloss noch nicht in Einklang gebracht. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Mai 2012)

Na endlich mal ne fundierte Ansage! 

Ich gebe das mal an unseren Verteiler weiter...

Grüße Jan


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. Mai 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Befürchtungen als gar nicht so weit hergeholt bezeichnen:
> In Österreich (okay, nicht DIMB-Land) ist es durch den ausufernden MTB-Fremdenverkehr in vielen Gemeinden schon längst Status, dass aus Gründen der Umweltverträglichkeit nur noch lizensierte lokale Guides mit ihren Gruppen in die Bergwildnis gelassen werden, wenn man die Entwicklungen in der Schweiz sieht, ist dort Ähnliches zu erwarten.



Man kann Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. Die empfindliche hochalpine Fauna + Flora ist etwas ganz anderes als unsere deutschen bewirtschafteten Mittelgebirgswälder.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Mai 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> Das stimmt, der Vergleich ist unverhältnismäßig, was aber deutsche Gesetzgeber und *Gerichte *trotzdem nicht davon abhält, Verbote oder Überreglementierungen zu verhängen, denen die Biker und leider auch ihr Verband nicht entgegenzusetzen haben.



Weil es mich persönlich interessiert: Hast Du da ein passendes Beispiel von einem Gericht?


----------



## Gaunt (21. Mai 2012)

Meinetwegen ist der DIMB böse und macht alles falsch  . Aber wenigstens macht er was.

Die ganzen Ottonormalbiker scheinen ja zu faul auch nur einen Finger krumm zu machen und einfach mal ihre Abgeordneten anzusprechen. Im Odenwald/Bergstraße Forum gibts eine kleine Diskussion, diesen Thread hier (in dem sich im Wesentlichen gestritten statt abgesprochen wird) und bei den Frankfurtern wurde es (glaube ich) mal angesprochen.
Ansonsten interessiert es offensichtlich sogar hier im IBC kaum einen. Was glaubt ihr denn was außerhalb los ist? Richtig: Nix!

Sorry, dann muss man sich nicht wundern das vermutlich noch vor der Sommerpause das Gesetz durch sein wird.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: Äußerungen der Mitglieder als "_<Hier stand nicht zitierfähiger Blödsinn>" _abzutun, ...



Lies Dir bitte nochmal durch, was Du uns unterstellt hast. Wenn Du das sarkastisch, ironisch oder wie auch immer, Hauptsache nicht ernst gemeint hast, nehme ich den "nicht zitierfähigen Blödsinn" zurück.

BTW Wenn Du Mitglied bist: wie kommst Du darauf?



Klikker schrieb:


> ...Insbesondere der dezidierte Verweis, darauf, dass man als Verein nicht zu Transparenz und Offenheit verpflichtet sei, setzt der Sache die Krone auf, Kafka lässt grüßen!



Auch hier bitte nochmal lesen; das habe ich weder geschrieben, noch gemeint.


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Meinetwegen ist der DIMB böse und macht alles falsch  . Aber wenigstens macht er was.
> 
> Die ganzen Ottonormalbiker scheinen ja zu faul auch nur einen Finger krumm zu machen und einfach mal ihre Abgeordneten anzusprechen. Im Odenwald/Bergstraße Forum gibts eine kleine Diskussion, diesen Thread hier (in dem sich im Wesentlichen gestritten statt abgesprochen wird) und bei den Frankfurtern wurde es (glaube ich) mal angesprochen.
> *Ansonsten interessiert es offensichtlich sogar hier im IBC kaum einen. Was glaubt ihr denn was außerhalb los ist? Richtig: Nix!*
> ...



und jetzt die preisfrage: wie erreicht man das gros der biker? also die, die nicht regelmäßig in diesem forum aktiv sind? ganz genau - indem man aktionen startet, die nicht nur nach innen gerichtet sind, sondern auch nach außen. und die so nicht nur hier engagierte biker, sondern eine breite öffentlichkeit erreichen. 

das würde außerdem nicht nur der sache (aufmerksam machen auf das problem "gesetzesänderung") nützen, sonder auch der dimb. denn das gros der biker weiß nicht nur nix über das damoklesschwert, das über uns allen schwebt, sondern auch nix von der existenz der dimb. 

das heißt: mit aktionen, mit denen man eine breite öffentlichkeit gewinnt, schlägt man gleich zwei fliegen mit einer klappe. das will aber scheinbar kaum jemand kapieren ...


----------



## Mehltaler (21. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Weil es mich persönlich interessiert: Hast Du da ein passendes Beispiel von einem Gericht?


Auch wenn ich kein Jurist bin, so denke ich, dass spätestens dann das Gericht ins Spiel kommt, wenn die dimb gegen das Gesetz auf dem Klageweg Einspruch erheben wird.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Mai 2012)

Mir ging`s eigentlich darum:



Klikker schrieb:


> ..., was aber *deutsche ... Gerichte *trotzdem nicht davon abhält, *Verbote oder Überreglementierungen zu verhängen*, denen die Biker und leider auch ihr Verband nicht entgegenzusetzen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexes (21. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> und jetzt die preisfrage: wie erreicht man das gros der biker? also die, die nicht regelmäßig in diesem forum aktiv sind? ganz genau - indem man aktionen startet, die nicht nur nach innen gerichtet sind, sondern auch nach außen. und die so nicht nur hier engagierte biker, sondern eine breite öffentlichkeit erreichen.
> 
> das würde außerdem nicht nur der sache (aufmerksam machen auf das problem "gesetzesänderung") nützen, sonder auch der dimb. denn das gros der biker weiß nicht nur nix über das damoklesschwert, das über uns allen schwebt, sondern auch nix von der existenz der dimb.
> 
> das heißt: mit aktionen, mit denen man eine breite öffentlichkeit gewinnt, schlägt man gleich zwei fliegen mit einer klappe. das will aber scheinbar kaum jemand kapieren ...



Es biken doch auch viele Leute, die Geld haben. Ich würde sogar sagen, daß der durchschnittlich MTBler besser gebildet und ausgebildet ist sowie mehr Geld verdient als der Durchschnittsfußballer (Hobby). Die meisten hier fahren doch Bikes jenseits der 1.000-Euro-Marke. Man überbietet sich gegenseitig mit dem neuesten und teuersten Material, und wenn jemand was Billiges anpreist wird er belächelt oder angegriffen - nein, teuer muß es sein ! 

Wenn hier dann von der Macht des Geldes der Waldbesitzer und Jäger geschrieben wird, kann ich darüber nur müde lächeln. 

Und ja, Aktionen sind gut. Das kostet auch nicht viel, in der Fußgängerzone ein paar Biertische und Sonnenschirme aufzustellen, dazu drei oder vier Plakatwände mit großformatigen Bildern von MTB-Spuren im Wald (kaum sichtbar) und daneben Bilder von den Spuren von Geländewagen (Förster, Jäger) und Harvestern, Traktoren und LKW (Waldbauernmafia). DAS prägt sich ein und erklärt ohne viel Worte, worum es geht: MTBlern soll der Wald gesperrt werden, aus vorgeschobenen, fadenscheinigen Gründen (Erosion, Wegezerstörung), wobei jeder normale Bürger sehen kann, daß das völliger Quatsch ist und die wahren Zerstörungen (in immer größerem Stil übrigens) von denen angerichtet werden, die den MTBlern das Biken verbieten wollen. Während die MTBler die Wege aufräumen und keinerlei Schäden anrichten.

Gegen Freerider und sonstige Trailbauer müssen wir uns aus taktischen Gründen dennoch klar positionieren, denn man kann keinem normalen Bürger erklären, weshalb es erlaubt sein sollte, in fremden Waldstücken nach Herzenslust zu buddeln und zu bauen. Da manövriert man sich nur ins Abseits. 

Die Betonung muß immer darauf liegen, daß MTBler dasselbe Recht auf Wald haben wie Spaziergänger, Wanderer, NordicWalker und Jogger. Wir wollen dasselbe wie die, auf existierenden Wegen unseren Spaß haben, unter Rücksichtnahme auf die Natur und alle anderen, die im Wald unterwegs sind. 

Wir kämpfen im Übrigen nicht gegen den Gesetzgeber, sondern gegen die Waldbauern, Jäger und Förster, auf deren Betreiben hin die 2m-Regel und andere Gesetze überhaupt gemacht werden. Das muß man sich immer vor Augen halten. Die sind eine Lobbygruppe, wir sind die andere - und wir haben Recht ! Und sobald die Öffentlichkeit das kapiert hat, muß der Gesetzgeber dem Rechnung tragen.

Dabei könnte man vielleicht auch mit GreenPeace, BUND und anderen Naturschutzorganisationen zusammenarbeiten, die gegen die Kommerzialisierung der Wälder mit Harvestereinsatz und Forststrassenanlegung kämpfen. Im Prinzip verfolgen wir ja ganz ähnliche, wenn nicht die gleichen Ziele.

Auch mit anderen Gruppen sollten wir uns vernetzen, z.B. hat der DAV sehr aktive MTB-Gruppen. Und der DAV hat örtlich einiges politische Gewicht und prominente Mitglieder. Auch vom ADFC und anderen Radclubs sollten wir mehr Unterstützung einfordern, wenn nötig in diese Clubs eintreten und von innen unterwandern.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Mai 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> *Gegen Freerider und sonstige Trailbauer* müssen wir uns aus taktischen Gründen dennoch klar positionieren, denn man kann keinem normalen Bürger erklären, weshalb es erlaubt sein sollte, in fremden Waldstücken nach Herzenslust zu buddeln und zu bauen. Da manövriert man sich nur ins Abseits.



wie bitte?


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Mai 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Wenn hier dann von der Macht des Geldes der Waldbesitzer und Jäger geschrieben wird, kann ich darüber nur müde lächeln.


Wir reden bezüglich Waldbesitzern insbesondere über einige Fürstentümer und andere Großbesitzer mit Verästelungen bis nach ganz oben in der Politik. Die lächeln alle müde ob der Wirtschaftskraft der Bike-Industrie und des Bike-Einzelhandels in Hessen. Da zieht schon eher die Tourismus-Schiene. Und da sind wir dran. ABER AUCH HIER SOLLTE JEDER EINZELNE JETZT MAL ÜBERLEGEN, WEN ER DENN BEI SICH VOR ORT ANSPRECHEN KÖNNTE. HIER HELFEN BEFÜRWORTER AUCH AUF LOKALER UND REGIONALER EBENE! SOWOHL AUS TOURISMUS ALS AUCH AUS DER BIKESZENE. LETZTLICH WIRD ES DIE MENGE DER FÜRSPRECHER AUSMACHEN, WER RECHT BEKOMMT!



> Und ja, Aktionen sind gut. Das kostet auch nicht viel, in der Fußgängerzone ein paar Biertische und Sonnenschirme aufzustellen,


Genau sowas ist angedacht an diversen Brennpunkten, die die DIMB IGs und Mitgliedsvereine abdecken können. ABER HIER BRAUCHEN WIR WEITERE FREIWILLIGE, DIE SICH NICHT ZU SCHADE SIND, AN DIE VORDERSTE FRONT ZU GEHEN UND NICHTBIKER ZU ÜBERZEUGEN! Aber man sollte sich bewusst sein, dass das eine andere Hausnummer ist, als hier im anonymen Forum mit Bikern zu diskutieren. Macht aber trotzdem Spaß und überwiegend kommen gute Gespräche zu stande. Ab und zu gibts auch mal ne Verbalklatsche  
*Freiwilligenmeldungen bitte an ig.taunus et dimb.de oder ig.odenwald et dimb.de oder ig.osthessen et dimb.de oder an unsere sehr aktiven Mitgliedsvereine Gravity Pilots oder Wheels over Frankfurt.*



> dazu drei oder vier Plakatwände mit großformatigen Bildern von MTB-Spuren im Wald (kaum sichtbar) und daneben Bilder von den Spuren von Geländewagen (Förster, Jäger) und Harvestern, Traktoren und LKW (Waldbauernmafia).


Super Idee! WER HAT GUTE HARVESTERSPUREN-FOTOS IN DRUCKFÄHIGER FASSUNG? Das dürfte jeder Nichtbiker verstehen...  Diese Fotos könnt Ihr gerne an kleinjohann et dimb.de mailen.



> Gegen Freerider und sonstige Trailbauer müssen wir uns aus taktischen Gründen dennoch klar positionieren, denn man kann keinem normalen Bürger erklären, weshalb es erlaubt sein sollte, in fremden Waldstücken nach Herzenslust zu buddeln und zu bauen. Da manövriert man sich nur ins Abseits.


Wir sollten uns als Bikergemeinschaft nicht auseinander dividieren lassen. Denn das schwächt gewaltig. Wir formulieren das daher etwas anders  
WIR BRAUCHEN MEHR LEGALE ABFAHRTSTRAILS! DIE GESETZLICHEN UND BÜROKRATISCHEN GENEHMIGUNGSHÜRDEN MÜSSEN REDUZIERT WERDEN! DIE FORSTÄMTER MÜSSEN VERPFLICHTET WERDEN, ECHTE ANGEBOTE AN DIE BIKER ZU MACHEN! ABER NICHT ALS FAULER DEAL PRO STRECKENBAU / CONTRA "ALLTAGSBIKEN" AUF BESTEHENDEN WEGEN, wie es uns das Ministerium derzeit verkaufen möchte!



> Dabei könnte man vielleicht auch mit GreenPeace, BUND und anderen Naturschutzorganisationen zusammenarbeiten, die gegen die Kommerzialisierung der Wälder mit Harvestereinsatz und Forststrassenanlegung kämpfen. Im Prinzip verfolgen wir ja ganz ähnliche, wenn nicht die gleichen Ziele.


Den größten Einfluss auf dieser Ebene dürften BUND und NABU haben. Wir arbeiten auf verschiedenen Ebenen und in Arbeitsgruppen mit z.B. BUND zusammen. So haben wir in einer Arbeitsgruppe au fBundesebene Richtlinien erarbeitet, wie man selbst in sensiblen Schutzgebieten MTB-Strecken installieren kann. Das wird uns jetzt auch auf Landesebene in die Karten spielen.
Was den Pakt auf Landesebene betrifft: es hängt sehr stark von den Personen ab, mit denen man es zu tun hat. Manche öffnen sich bereits etwas in Richtung Biker, manche machen nur bei dem Wort schon dicht und fordern Totalverbote. Insofern befürchte ich, dass dieser Pakt (derzeit noch) nicht so zustande kommen wird. 



> Auch mit anderen Gruppen sollten wir uns vernetzen, z.B. hat der DAV sehr aktive MTB-Gruppen. Und der DAV hat örtlich einiges politische Gewicht und prominente Mitglieder. Auch vom ADFC und anderen Radclubs sollten wir mehr Unterstützung einfordern, wenn nötig in diese Clubs eintreten und von innen unterwandern.


Diese Vernetzung ist bereits Wirklichkeit. Z.B. arbeiten die DAV-Sektionen Wetzlar, Gießen und Marburg eng mit uns zusammen.
Am Schulterschluss mit dem ADFC sind wir auch dran. Selbst wenn dort häufig ein etwas anderes Biking betrieben und auch nach außen kommuniziert wird (auch nach deren Bekunden an Runden Tischen).


----------



## Alexes (21. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Infos, Thomas ! Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, mich in meiner nächstgrößeren Stadt an so einen Stand zu stellen. Bzw. notfalls in eine andere Stadt und ein anderes Bundesland zu reisen, um das dort zu tun.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. Mai 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> WER HAT GUTE HARVESTERSPUREN-FOTOS IN DRUCKFÄHIGER FASSUNG? Das dürfte jeder Nichtbiker verstehen...  Diese Fotos könnt Ihr gerne an kleinjohann et dimb.de mailen.
> 
> ...



Da könnte man am Dünsberg Ri. Krumbach (E-Weg) im Moment gute Bilder machen.

Aber:
Genau auf diese Diskussion wollten wir uns doch eben nicht einlassen. Diese Argumentation wird von der anderen Seite nämlich auch immer wieder vorgeschoben: Die Harvester wären ja gar nicht so schlimm, weil die 18 to. auf 8 Niederdruckreifen stehen und nur eine ganz geringe Verdichtung des Bodens vornehmen etc. pp. bla bla.

Gegen die Harvester können wir nicht argumentieren, weil diese für die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nun mal nach heutiger Sicht erforderlich sind. Man kann von den Waldbesitzern kaum verlangen, alles _umweltverträglich_ mit Rückepferden zu erledigen. Andererseits ist das Bild, was die Waldbesitzer gerne malen, eine Scheinidylle. Mit der schützenswerten Fauna + Flora ist es schnell vorbei, wenn der Wald "reif" ist und die Harvester kommen. Und die Schäden, die diese hinterlassen, bleiben auf Jahre bestehen - im Gegensatz zu ein paar Spuren von Vollbremsungen durch übereifrige MTBler(innen).


----------



## Alexes (21. Mai 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Da könnte man am Dünsberg Ri. Krumbach (E-Weg) im Moment gute Bilder machen.
> 
> Aber:
> Genau auf diese Diskussion wollten wir uns doch eben nicht einlassen. Diese Argumentation wird von der anderen Seite nämlich auch immer wieder vorgeschoben: Die Harvester wären ja gar nicht so schlimm, weil die 18 to. auf 8 Niederdruckreifen stehen und nur eine ganz geringe Verdichtung des Bodens vornehmen etc. pp. bla bla.
> ...



Mal abgesehen von der Diskussion pro und contra Harvester, die man durchaus führen kann, die wir aber den Naturschutzgruppen überlassen sollten _(BUND, GreenPeace und Co. zeigen bereits auf, daß, wenn man die Folgeschäden am Boden und das daraus resultierende langsamere Baumwachstum einkalkuliert, der Harvester kontraproduktiv ist, sprich mehr kostet als er spart)_, ist es doch recht und billig und geradezu NOTWENDIG für uns, den Vergleich zu Harvestern, Traktoren, LKW und anderem schweren Gerät im Wald zu ziehen. Eben weil die dort regelmäßig, auch abseits aller Wege, unterwegs sind und gigantische Schäden anrichten, die auch nach Jahrzehnten nicht verheilen (die Bodenverdichtung bleibt ewig bestehen). Daß neben diesen Monstermaschinen ein MTB praktisch keinen Schaden anrichten kann, kapiert auch der letzte Dorftrottel, und damit wischt man sämtliche Pseudoargumente der Gegenseite vom Tisch, und zwar eindrucksvoll. 



> Andererseits ist das Bild, was die Waldbesitzer gerne malen, eine Scheinidylle. Mit der schützenswerten Fauna + Flora ist es schnell vorbei, wenn der Wald "reif" ist und die Harvester kommen. Und die Schäden, die diese hinterlassen, bleiben auf Jahre bestehen - im Gegensatz zu ein paar Spuren von Vollbremsungen durch übereifrige MTBler(innen).



Eben. Ein guter MTBler bremst übrigens so, daß die Räder gerade eben nicht blockieren.


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Daß neben diesen Monstermaschinen ein MTB praktisch keinen Schaden anrichten kann, kapiert auch der letzte Dorftrottel, und damit wischt man sämtliche Pseudoargumente der Gegenseite vom Tisch, und zwar eindrucksvoll.



genau darum geht es. wir müssen die breite, neutrale öffentlichkeit auf unsere seite ziehen. und genau deshalb braucht man solche einfachen, plakativen aktionen und werbeformen, die tatsächlich jeder sofort versteht. ich hatte den vorschlag deshalb so ähnlich ja weiter vorne selbst auch schon gemacht - wurde aber ignoriert. umso besser, dass jetzt endlich mal jemand aufwacht und die vorteile erkennt und wenigstens diese idee aufgreift. denn imho bringt sowas mehr, als e-mails oder briefe an abgeordnete - ich z.b. habe bisher keine einzige antwort bekommen, nicht mal von den grünen.


----------



## Athabaske (22. Mai 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> ...Gegen die Harvester können wir nicht argumentieren, weil diese für die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nun mal nach heutiger Sicht erforderlich sind. Man kann von den Waldbesitzern kaum verlangen, alles _umweltverträglich_ mit Rückepferden zu erledigen. Andererseits ist das Bild, was die Waldbesitzer gerne malen, eine Scheinidylle. Mit der schützenswerten Fauna + Flora ist es schnell vorbei, wenn der Wald "reif" ist und die Harvester kommen. Und die Schäden, die diese hinterlassen, bleiben auf Jahre bestehen - im Gegensatz zu ein paar Spuren von Vollbremsungen durch übereifrige MTBler(innen).


...man sollte ja auch nicht gegen die Forstwirtschaft argumentieren, sondern um Zustimmung beim großen Rest der Bevölkerung.

Gegen Outdoorsport wird immer mit dem Schutz der Natur argumentiert. Wenn für jeden erkennbar ist, wie gering der Schaden der einzelnen Sportart gegenüber der offenbar akzeptablen Schäden durch die wirtschaftliche Nutzung ist, dann wird dieses Argument zumindest abgeschwächt.

In Kombination mit einem Aufwecker wie dem Skateboard-Film wird dann vielleicht auch für diejenigen die nicht auf einem Bike sitzen klar, sie könnten die nächsten sein, die reglementiert werden.

Sollte ich die Ausführungen weiter oben richtig verstanden haben, dann kommt die "Initiative" dieser Gesetzesverschärfung aus der Ecke der Forstwirtschaft und Jägerschaft. Das allein sollte immer deutlich gemacht werden, sonst wird wieder unter dem Mäntelchen der Ölologie und des Umweltschutzes etwas verboten, damit diejenigen die sich ansonsten um solche Themen wenig scheren wieder ungestört ihren Interessen nachgehen können.


----------



## Mehltaler (22. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> â¦wir mÃ¼ssen die breite, neutrale Ã¶ffentlichkeit auf unsere seite ziehenâ¦


Das ist doch alles viel zu abstrakt. Wie soll denn das "auf unsere Seite ziehen" funktionieren? PlakatwÃ¤nde in der FuÃgÃ¤ngerzone? HaHa!!!
Die Zeiten, wo Demonstrationen und andere Aktionen im Ã¶ffentlichen Raum noch etwas brachten, sind doch lange vorbei. Es wird die Polizei vorbeigeschickt und die lustige Radfahrerdemo mit aufklÃ¤rerischen PlakatwÃ¤nden wird weggeknÃ¼ppelt bzw. mit TrÃ¤nengas und Wasser weggespritzt, derweil sich der anstÃ¤ndige BÃ¼rger wieder denkt "Ts, ts, diese Mauntenbeiker wieder, alles nur ungewaschene Chaoten!"

Nein, Hintergrund- und Gremienarbeit sind der SchlÃ¼ssel zum Erfolg. Auch die Bauern kippen lÃ¤ngst als Protest keine Fuhren Mist mehr vors Parlament, sondern schicken ihre Lobbyistenvertreter zu "ihren" Politikern, damit die Sache lÃ¤uft.

Ich bin vor allem gespannt, was die dimb Wegerechts-IG demnÃ¤chst als Ergebnis prÃ¤sentieren wird, vielleicht revolutionÃ¤re neue Perspektiven fÃ¼r endlich auch mal lÃ¤nderÃ¼bergreifende Wegerechtsregelungen. Man darf gespannt sein.

P.S.: Angesichts der DÃ¼sseldorfer Ereignisse im FuÃball sollte man sich im Zuge der Gesamtakzeptanz fÃ¼r den MTB-Sport sehr wohl von den wilden Trailbuddlern, rÃ¼cksichtslosen Freeridern und in jede Naturregion vordringenden BikeBergsteigern, denen jeglicher oder zumindest der entscheidende Respekt vor der Natur und den Menschen fehlt, distanzieren, um die Sache als Ganzes nicht zu gefÃ¤hrden. SprÃ¼che wie "Wir lassen uns nicht auseinanderdividieren!" sind fehl am Platz und kontraproduktiv. Diese o.g. MTB-Randgruppen treten zwar so auf, sind aber zahlenmÃ¤Ãig alles andere als reprÃ¤sentativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (22. Mai 2012)

Mehltaler schrieb:


> P.S.: Angesichts der Düsseldorfer Ereignisse im Fußball sollte man sich im Zuge der Gesamtakzeptanz für den MTB-Sport sehr wohl von den wilden Trailbuddlern, rücksichtslosen Freeridern und in jede Naturregion vordringenden BikeBergsteigern, denen jeglicher oder zumindest der entscheidende Respekt vor der Natur und den Menschen fehlt, distanzieren, um die Sache als Ganzes nicht zu gefährden. Sprüche wie "Wir lassen uns nicht auseinanderdividieren!" sind fehl am Platz und kontraproduktiv. Diese o.g. MTB-Randgruppen treten zwar so auf, sind aber zahlenmäßig alles andere als repräsentativ.



Trailbuddler/Bengalochaot ist zu weit weg vom Mainstream....weg damit!
Wir wollen alles gleich haben, möglichst in Lycra und mit spaßbefreitem Gesicht!

Nur weiter so, du hast offenkundig NICHTS verstanden!


----------



## Mehltaler (22. Mai 2012)

Ja, bei Spaß auf Kosten anderer ist ganz schnell Schluss mit lustig.

Nichts anderes machen nämlich die illegalen Trailbuddler oder Freeride-Rüpel; die Folgen dürfen dann mal wieder von der Mehrheit der Biker ausgebadet werden, die sich an die Fair-on-Trails Regeln halten.


----------



## Alexes (22. Mai 2012)

Mehltaler schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles viel zu abstrakt. Wie soll denn das "auf unsere Seite ziehen" funktionieren? Plakatwände in der Fußgängerzone? HaHa!!!
> Die Zeiten, wo Demonstrationen und andere Aktionen im öffentlichen Raum noch etwas brachten, sind doch lange vorbei. Es wird die Polizei vorbeigeschickt und die lustige Radfahrerdemo mit aufklärerischen Plakatwänden wird weggeknüppelt bzw. mit Tränengas und Wasser weggespritzt, derweil sich der anständige Bürger wieder denkt "Ts, ts, diese Mauntenbeiker wieder, alles nur ungewaschene Chaoten!"



So, was schlägst denn du anstelle von Demos vor ? Weiterhin im netz mit Gleichgesinnten rumjammern ? 

So eine Demo wird ganz offiziell bei der Stadt angemeldet und genehmigt, da bekommt man sogar Polizeischutz, falls nötig (wobei ich nicht denke, daß wir den brauchen werden).


----------



## powderJO (22. Mai 2012)

don't feed the trolls. die vermutlich auch noch mit zweitaccount unterwegs sind, wenn ich mir das anmeldedatum ansehe. lieber zurück zum thema, wurde doch gerade endlich mal konstruktiv ..


----------



## Gaunt (22. Mai 2012)

Fakt ist:
Man muss zwischen Downhill und Touren Bikern unterscheiden. Auseinanderdividieren sollte man sich aber nicht lassen.
Downhilller haben einfach andere Ansprüche als normale Trailsurfer. Deswegen kommt ja immer die Forderung: Ausgewiesene Downhillstrecken und Parks für die Gravity Fraktion und die weite Fläche mit den bestehenden Pfaden für die Tourenbiker.


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Mai 2012)

Genau so siehts aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (23. Mai 2012)

Mountainbiker werden von Politikernt (noch) nicht als Wähler wahrgenommen, die man gewinnen soll -
dabei ist  der Zeitpunkt günstig -  im Nächsten Jahr gibt wird Landtag, Bundestag und Bürgermeister von Viesbaden gewählt ( und der hat bereits eine DH-Strecke für Luschen freigegeben %) ) 

Also, gilt es sich sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## Alexes (23. Mai 2012)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Mountainbiker werden von Politikernt (noch) nicht als Wähler wahrgenommen, die man gewinnen soll -
> dabei ist  der Zeitpunkt günstig -  im Nächsten Jahr gibt wird Landtag, Bundestag und Bürgermeister von Viesbaden gewählt ( und der hat bereits eine DH-Strecke für Luschen freigegeben %) )
> 
> Also, gilt es sich sichtbar zu machen.



Die BRD ist eben ein Opa-und-Oma-Staat -- keine Kinder mehr, dafür massig Rentner von 50 bis 105 Jahre. Und entsprechend spießig gehts in der Politik zu ... die meisten Politiker kennen Internet und Email nur vom Hörensagen.


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo, liebe Leute,

im Sinne einer grÃ¶ÃtmÃ¶glichen Transparenz hier das Protokoll des GesprÃ¤chs mit StaatssekretÃ¤r Weinmeister.

AuÃerdem wurden die eingebundenen Radsportvereine und DAV-Sektionen heute wie folgt angeschrieben:



> _Hallo, liebe Freunde des hessischen Radsports!
> 
> Leider bleibt die Landesregierung uneinsichtig. Wie den Medien Ende April zu entnehmen war, hat die Ministerin Puttrich beim Ortstermin am Feldberg erklÃ¤rt, das Mountainbiken in Hessen mit dem neuen Gesetz âregulierenâ zu wollen. Ãber den Landtagsabgeordneten im Bereich von Robert Lehner, ist es uns gelungen, einen GesprÃ¤chstermin mit StaatssekretÃ¤r Weinmeister, dem 2. Mann im Ministerium, zu bekommen. Dazu findet Ihr im Anhang ein ausfÃ¼hrliches Protokoll.
> 
> ...


----------



## powderJO (24. Mai 2012)

können auch privat-personen die flyer anfordern? 



edit: finde es übrigens gut, dass man jetzt auch was erfährt, wenn man nicht in der ig ist oder dem dimb als mitglied angehört. weiter so.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Mai 2012)

ich denke ja - soll ich dir welche schicken, wenn sie fertig sind?


----------



## powderJO (24. Mai 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich denke ja - soll ich dir welche schicken, wenn sie fertig sind?



ja. kenne ziemlich viele nicht organisierte  biker. kann sie auch bei diversen bikeläden verteilen, oder auch zu rennen mitnehmen (wenn ich wieder fir genug bin, welche zu fahren)  etc... wenn sie irgendwo in ffm abholbar wären, ginge das auch - spart das verschicken.


----------



## HelmutK (25. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> edit: finde es übrigens gut, dass man jetzt auch was erfährt, wenn man nicht in der ig ist oder dem dimb als mitglied angehört. weiter so.



Das ich das von einem unserer Hauptkritiker lesen durfte 

Aber hier wird auch ein schwieriges Thema angesprochen: Wo und wie kann man mit den nicht organisierten Bikern Aktionen koordinieren?

Am einfachsten ist das natürlich für uns bei den eigenen Mitgliedern, denn da haben wir die Kontaktdaten in der Mitgliederdatenbank. Danach wird es dann aber schon deutlich arbeitsreicher, denn neben dem IBC-Forum gibt es noch eine ganze Reihe sonstiger Foren, z. B. die Melibokus-Biker in Südhessen, MTB-Mittelhessen, etc. Und dann haben wir da Facebook und vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen Biker, der noch analog glücklich ist. 

Wir werden hier nicht alle und jederzeit erreichen können und auch nicht mit allen diskutieren können, was und wie wir es am besten machen, sondern wir brauchen auf lokal/regionaler Ebene Multiplikatoren, die uns als Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung stehen, mit denen wir abstimmen können, was gemacht wird und die die Kommunikation mit organisieren. Für Südhessen (Odenwald/Bergstraße) haben wir z. B. kürzlich im Nachgang zu einer Infoveranstaltung eine Kooperation zwischen Melibokus-Bikern und IG-Odenwald organisiert. Ähnliche Kooperationen wollen wir auch für andere hessische Regionen aufbauen bzw. haben sie in den Bereichen unserer IGs Taunus und Osthessen am Start. 

Für die Biker in Südhessen (also Odenwald und Bergstraße) daher z. B. meine Bitte: Wenn Ihr nicht Mitglied in der DIMB oder IG Odenwald seid oder vielleicht noch werdet, dann registriert Euch im Forum von www.melibokus-biker.de und Ihr seid dann im Informationsloop für die Informationen und Aktionen, die wir nicht mit ganz großer Öffentlichkeit herum posaunen können.


----------



## rayc (25. Mai 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich denke ja - soll ich dir welche schicken, wenn sie fertig sind?



Wie Groß sind diese Flyer?
Gibt es diesen Flyer auch in digitaler Form, dann könnte man sie auch auf Webseiten, Facebook, ... verlinken.
Im Kleinformat könnte man sie auch selbst ausdrucken und bei Bikeläden, ... (mit entsprechender Erlaubnis!) aushängen.


Die Mitteilung von @Präsi habe ich gleich gestern bei den Melibokus-Bikern verlinkt. Rundmail an alle 1200 "Mitglieder" kommt nächste Woche.

@helmutK und @Präsi ein geschützter Thread mit Informationen, welche weiter gereicht werden können wäre nett.
Dann könnte alle Multiplikatoren und Interessierte schnell an die passenden Infos ran kommen.
Diskutieren kann man ja hier.

ray


----------



## mäcpomm (25. Mai 2012)

Da wäre ich gern Multiplikator. Wo darf man sich melden?


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Mai 2012)

der flyer ist momentan ein einfacher din lan 4-seiter. pdf zum download ist kein thema... der flyer wird gerade fertig gemacht und geht nächste woche zum druck. selber ausdrucken sollte kein thema sein, würde ich aber nicht als aushang empfehlen, da 2 seitig. mit sicherheit wird es aber auch eine plakatvorlage (din a4, din a3) zum aushängen geben, die sich jeder selber ausdrucken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaunt (25. Mai 2012)

Ne elektronisch Flyer Version wäre wirklich gut. Evtl. auch ein nicht hochglanz "vollgrafik" Flyer. Den kann man dann auch selbst günstig drucken. Mir würden hier auchnoch ein paar Leute einfallen denen man sowas mal in die Hand drücken sollte.


----------



## RheingauBiker (25. Mai 2012)

Habt Ihr denn auch schon mit Unternehmen aus der Bike-Branche Kontakt aufgenommen?
Es ist sicher auch nicht in deren Sinne, wenn unser Sport an Attraktivität verliert. 

Z. B. Manuel Storck wird doch auch öfters als Vorzeige Unternehmer aus dem Idsteiner Land präsentiert, und scheint, wenn man sich seine E-Bike Aktion ansieht, auch entsprechend vernetzt zu sein. Oder Shock Therapy, Grofa, Cicli B, Brügelmann - alles Unternehmen, die in Hessen wohl auch ihre Steuern zahlen.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Mai 2012)

aktuell gibt es einen flyer, davon werden mehrere tausend gedruckt und verteilt und wenn wir noch welche brauchen, werden neue gedruckt. es muss also niemand privat für druckkosten aufkommen. das pdf kann sich jedoch jeder herunterladen und im copy-mode weiterverbreiten.


----------



## micha555 (25. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit eine Mailingliste? Dann können sich alle Interssierten, auch nicht organisierten, eintragen und man muss nicht 350 Webseiten und Foren informieren. Erfahrungsgemäß fungieren die Mitglieder der Mailingliste auch noch als Multiplikatoren.....

Und dann: Ich denke wir sollten uns alle einen Ruck geben und in den DIMB eintreten. Bei vielen Politikern zählt die potentielle Wählerschaft, die verprellt oder beglückt werden kann. Und da wäre es schon ein Argument, wenn die DIMB Vertreter nicht 40.000 Mitglieder vertreten sondern vielleicht 400.000 ! Das ist echtes Potential, das niemand vergräzen will.
23 sind ja auch nicht die Welt!
Ich trete jetzt ein!


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (25. Mai 2012)

@ micha555 

Die DIMB Mitglieder im PLZ Bereich 34119 - 37269 habe ich per Email kontaktiert und schon einige Rückmeldungen.
Darunter sind auch einige Leute die geführte Touren anbieten.
Ich habe darum gebeten, die Rückfragen über IG Osthessen oder diesen Thread hier laufen zu lassen.

Abgesehen von Willingen würde ich gerne 500 Flyer für die IG Osthessen reservieren, mit der Option auf nochmal 500, je nachdem wie viele tatsächlich wirkungsvoll verteilt werden können.

Einen DIMB Stand würde ich gerne, neben Willingen (BMC Stand), auf den Nordhessischen Rennen in Ronshausen (03.06.) / Evtl. parallel Schwalm-Kellerwald Rundfahrt Teysa, Bischhausen (17.06.) und Morschen (24.06.) stellen.


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> der flyer ist momentan ein einfacher din lan 4-seiter. pdf zum download ist kein thema... der flyer wird gerade fertig gemacht und geht nächste woche zum druck. selber ausdrucken sollte kein thema sein, würde ich aber nicht als aushang empfehlen, da 2 seitig. mit sicherheit wird es aber auch eine plakatvorlage (din a4, din a3) zum aushängen geben, die sich jeder selber ausdrucken kann.







nicht vergessen sollte man die rennen in der direkten nachbarschaft: rhens, frammersbach etc ... da sind überall die hessen zahlenmäßig stark vertreten. zumindest plakate könnte man da aufhängen - wenn die veranstalter mitmachen am besten in unmittelbarer nähe der startnummernausgaben pder ergebnislisten. da schaut jeder hin.


----------



## swe68 (25. Mai 2012)

ok, PDF-Flyer und Mailingliste könnte ich auch verbreiten.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Mai 2012)

@Präsi + @HelmutK:

Ich werde mal unsere Uralt-Foren-Software so überarbeiten, dass ich auch Attachments mit dem Newsletter versenden kann. Dann bekommen die ca. 350 Mitglieder von MTB-Mittelhessen.de auch die Infos, wenn sie nicht in der DIMB sind. Wg. der Details, die öff. verbreitet werden können, kontaktiere ich Euch, sobald die Foren-Software überarbeitet ist.

Auf unserer FB-Fanseite wäre auch noch Raum zum Verbreiten der Infos.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Mai 2012)

Der Gießener Hochschulsport und die Gemeinde der Aktiven (http://www.facebook.com/groups/155742191144061/)  bieten hiermit auch ihre Informationsdienste an!

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (26. Mai 2012)

Die Einrichtung einer offenen Facebook-Gruppe ist auch keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Mai 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/391139037604795/

Probieren wirs mal...


----------



## HelmutK (26. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für alle bisherigen Angebote zur Unterstützung; das werden wir alles notieren und berücksichtigen.

Vielen Dank auch an alle, die sich in den letzten Wochen entschlossen haben, die Arbeit der DIMB auch mit einer Mitgliedschaft zu unterstützen. Auch wenn wir vieles mit Eurer Unterstützung ehrenamtlich schaffen können, so brauchen wir auch Mitglieder, um der Politik - zugegebenermaßen häufig auch im Hinterzimmer - zu zeigen, dass wir keine Randgruppe sind, und wir brauchen Beitragseinnahmen, um auch Flyer und andere Dinge finanzieren zu können (die Branche hauen wir natürlich auch an).

Aber es gibt noch weitere Dinge, mit denen Ihr uns unterstützen könnt. Gebt uns Facebook Likes und schreibt auf http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dimb-eV/145461577009 (ok, die DIMB Facebook Seite ist "sch...e", aber wir gehen das bei nächster Gelegenheit an) und nutzt auch Eure eigenen Facebookseiten, um auf Hessens Generalangriff auf das Mountainbiken aufmerksam zu machen. Politiker haben vielleicht nicht viel Ahnung vom Netz und Sozialen Netzwerken, aber die meisten haben schon einmal davon gehört, dass ihnen auch von dort Ungemach drohen könnte. Also helft uns, auch dort präsenter zu werden.


----------



## swe68 (26. Mai 2012)

Jan, danke für die Freigabe


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Mai 2012)

(noch) unbekannterweise... gerne!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. Mai 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/391139037604795/



Die kann ich aber mit dem Fan-Account von MTB-Mittelhessen nicht sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (26. Mai 2012)

Warum? Du kannst doch mit jedem FB-Account in der Gruppe Mitglied werden?
Es haben sich zumindest schon eine Menge Leute dort versammelt...


----------



## Lucus (26. Mai 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/391139037604795/
> 
> Probieren wirs mal...



"
*Du musst dich anmelden, um diese Seite sehen zu können."*



fail!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. Mai 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Warum? Du kannst doch mit jedem FB-Account in der Gruppe Mitglied werden?



Ich will keinen _normalen_ FB-Account haben. Ich habe nur einen für die Fan-Seite und mit der kann man auf andere Accounts nicht zugreifen und auch keinen Freundschaften etc. schließen.


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Mai 2012)

N´abend,

die Fb-Gruppe sollte EIN Weg sein, die Infos für die Leute bei Facebook (sind halt ziemlich viele) gesammelt zugänglich zu machen. Je mehr Kanäle, umso mehr Leute erreicht man....

Ich hoffe, dass sich noch mehr Mitglieder der DIMB und anderen Beteiligten einfinden um die Informationslage möglichst aktuell zu halten! 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/391139037604795/

Grüße Jan


----------



## Paul_FfM (27. Mai 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Leute,
> 
> im Sinne einer größtmöglichen Transparenz hier das Protokoll des Gesprächs mit Staatssekretär Weinmeister.
> 
> Außerdem wurden die eingebundenen Radsportvereine und DAV-Sektionen heute wie folgt angeschrieben:



Das Protokoll ist ja ganz aufschlußreich, danke für die Veröffentlichung hier. Dennoch denke ich, dass Ihr mit Euren Zugeständnissen in Sachen Benutzterlenkung in eine falsche Richtung geht. Es ist nicht einzusehen, dass Biker schlechtergestellt werden sollen als andere Erholungssuchende, die ja auch keiner lenken will. Ich fürchte, dass wir, zumindest im Taunus, am Ende mit leeren Händen dastehen werden, weil alle Wege jenseits der Waldautobahnen per Gesetz verboten werden und darüberhinaus keine attraktiveren Strecken erlaubt sein werden.

Grüße
P.


----------



## swe68 (27. Mai 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> die Fb-Gruppe sollte EIN Weg sein, die Infos für die Leute bei Facebook (sind halt ziemlich viele) gesammelt zugänglich zu machen. Je mehr Kanäle, umso mehr Leute erreicht man....
> 
> ...



Genau, Jan, so sehe ich es auch. Und noch einmal, die Tatsache, dass die Seite Zulauf hat, zeigt, dass Informationsbedarf da ist.
Es wäre schade, den nicht zu nutzen!
Übrigens habe ich zu Hause einen nicht internet-vernetzten MTBiker sitzen, der auch viele andere kennt und mich täglich fragt, weil er auch an diese Leute Infos weitergeben möchte. Deshalb wäre es toll, besagten PDF-Flyer zu bekommen. Den kann ich weitergeben und er findet zur Weitergabe in der FB-Gruppe auch ein Plätzchen.


----------



## ml IX (27. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> nicht vergessen sollte man die rennen in der direkten nachbarschaft: rhens, frammersbach etc ... da sind überall die hessen zahlenmäßig stark vertreten. zumindest plakate könnte man da aufhängen - wenn die veranstalter mitmachen am besten in unmittelbarer nähe der startnummernausgaben pder ergebnislisten. da schaut jeder hin.



Frammersbach hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Steht ja nächstes WE an.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2012)

die debatten mit der politik, kommunen, unb etc. (auch mit raupach), werden schon länger geführt und nicht erst, seit dem der gesetzentwurf auf dem tisch liegt. dabei war / ist nicht nur die dimb involviert, sondern auch von ihr losgelöste vereine. regional konnte man so annäherungen erreichen und auch sonst verschlossene türen öffnen. diese kontakte werden jetzt natürlich umso wichtiger.


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, wir sollten den Teil mit der Information (Flyer usw) nicht vernachlässigen....

Gestern mal nur zum Test 10 Biker verschiedenster Couleur am Feldberg zum Thema befragt.....

Ergebnis: 0 Ahnung

Solange selbst die Biker nur durch intensives Lesen im Netz von der Sache mitbekommen, sollte man nicht den zweiten vor dem ersten Schritt machen...zumal die "richtige" Politik ja schon stattzufinden scheint... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## sir.race (28. Mai 2012)

Man sollte vielleicht einfach noch die Biker, die zwar hier im Forum angemeldet sind, aber diesen Thread nicht kennen informieren. Das sind bestimmt einige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (28. Mai 2012)

Das wäre dann aber nicht schlecht, wenn dies auf der Newsseite passieren könnte. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wüstenhund (29. Mai 2012)

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt einfach dazwischen quatsche und nicht das ganze Forum durchlese.

*Aber habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht (online) Bike-Händler, deutsche Bike-Hersteller und Vertriebe mit in Eure Informationswege einzubeziehen?*

Flyer drucken kostet heute selbst in zehntausender Auflage kein großes Geld mehr und diese dann an diverse Händler/Hersteller zu verteilen sollte kein Problem sein (Druckereien übernehmen auch den Versand an mehrere Empfänger). Möglicherweise kann das auch mit den Druckmitteln der Unternehmen kostenlos realisiert werden.

Ich denke, die Industrie bzw. der Einzelhandel müssen ein veritables Interesse an der Erhaltung des Status Quo besitzen und stellen damit auch im gewissen Maße eine Interessengruppe gegenüber der Politik dar.

Flyer in Sendungen zu tun tun oder Stellung auf den Websites zu beziehen (vielleicht mit Link auf dieses Forum?) sollte ohne weiteres möglich sein - und wenn es eben der eine große (Online-)Händler nicht tut, dann vielleicht der nächste. Auf jeden Fall kann die Reichweite Eurer Aktion so deutlich (schneller) vergrößert werden.


----------



## sir.race (29. Mai 2012)

Die Betreiber von mtb-news.de haben doch sicher auch Interesse daran, dass Mountainbiken legal bleibt.


----------



## swe68 (29. Mai 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten den Teil mit der Information (Flyer usw) nicht vernachlässigen....
> ...



oh ja... es gibt ja auch Biker, die nicht Mitglied in diesem Forum sind.

Und - als ersten Schritt könnte man den Thread hier im Unterforum oben anspinnen.
Ich mache es, wenn ich ein OK habe. Es wäre aber schöner, wenn der zuständige Moderator es macht.

Ansonsten diskutiere ich intern, ob man das Thema irgendwie unterstützen kann. Das wollte ich die Tage schon anfangen, ich bin nur nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## ml IX (30. Mai 2012)

Infobedarf ist auf jeden Fall jede Menge vorhanden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## powderJO (30. Mai 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> oh ja... es gibt ja auch Biker, die nicht Mitglied in diesem Forum sind.



die große mehrheit weiß noch nicht mal, dass es ein forstgesetz gibt, und schon gar nicht, dass es zu unseren ungunsten geändert werden könnte. 

und wie gesagt: es geht nicht nur um die biker - es geht auch darum, die neutrale öffentlichkeit auf den unsinn dieser gesetzgebung aufmerksam zu machen und auf unsere seite zu ziehen. denn wer weiß schon so genau und kann es defintiv ausschließen, dass es morgen nicht kinderwagenschieber, nordic walker oder jogger trifft. das heißt: es gilt so viele zu sensibilisieren, wie nur irgend möglich. also muss man auch an allen enden aktiv werden: in den sozialen netzwerken genauso wie über flyer, plakate etc. 

wer also bei fb ist (ich nicht): denkt nicht nur an bikergruppen, sondern auch alle anderen möglichen nutzergruppen, die es geben könnte. und schließt wandergruppen (so es sie denn geben sollte) nicht aus - es klingt zwar komisch, aber die meisten wanderer haben nix gegen biker und können uns sogar gut verstehen.


----------



## swe68 (30. Mai 2012)

Hast, Recht, pJ....


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Mai 2012)




----------



## X-Präsi (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

es ist super, dass möglichst viele Infokanäle genutzt werden. Dazu gehört auch die neue Facebook-Gruppe, die jetzt auch mit der DIMB-Hauptseite vernetzt werden wird.

Und natürlich gehört das IBC-Forum mit seinen hunderttausenden Usern dazu. Forums-Cheffe Tom ist nicht nur im Verteiler, sondern auch ein alter Spezi von mir. Diese Quelle ist ebenfalls mit am Start. Genau wie unsere PR-Maschine, die die Presse bedient. 

Wie hier schon richtig bemerkt wurde, wissen die allermeisten Biker noch gar nicht, was da auf sie zukommt. Das sind Leute, die überwiegend nicht hier im Forum unterwegs sind. die müssen wir jetzt alle gemeinsam mit auf die Reise nehmen. Also bitte alle Flyer bestellen und verteilen, sobald diese verfügbar sind (ca. Mitte nächster Woche).

Bike- und Zubehörhersteller und -Handel werden selbstverständlich mit ins Boot genommen.

Der Thread wurde nun oben angepinnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (30. Mai 2012)

Super!


----------



## sir.race (30. Mai 2012)

Die Bike schreibt ja manchmal etwas über die DIMB, könnte man da nicht versuchen auch an die Schwester Magazine ranzukommen? Besonders Tour-Magazin, aber auch einige andere könnten unsere Meinung sein. Eigentlich alle Outdoor Sportler.

P.S. Hat der Alpenverein nicht auch ein Magazin? Über diese Kanäle könnte man doch noch einige erreichen, oder wird das zu kompliziert, weil die Redaktionen das nicht wollen?


----------



## HelmutK (30. Mai 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Die Bike schreibt ja manchmal etwas über die DIMB, könnte man da nicht versuchen auch an die Schwester Magazine ranzukommen?



Der Delius Klasing Verlag gehört zu den aktivsten Partnern der DIMB und hat Anzeigen aus unserer Kampagne http://www.wir-sind-mountainbiker.de/ in diversen Magazinen veröffentlicht. Und sogar der Bergverlag Rother (bekannt für seine Wanderführer) ist der DIMB zugetan http://www.facebook.com/bergverlagrother/posts/260891670593544


----------



## ml IX (31. Mai 2012)

Gibt es denn einen Link, wo man den Flyer downloaden kann. 

Von unterwegs aus!


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Mai 2012)

@ mi IX: Den Flyer wird es in Kürze auch online zum Download geben. 

@ sir.race: DAV-Biker aus einigen Sektionen sind in der DIMB vertreten. Vielleicht können wir über die Schiene wirklich was bewegen. Wobei es beim DAV leider immer noch auch Gegner der Biker gibt und es mich nicht wundern würde, wenn sie sich nicht ganz für diese Interessen öffnen. 
Aber Versuch ist es allemal wert. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Blechkopp (31. Mai 2012)

Was hält eigentlich die Firma Continental aus Korbach (Hessen) von dem Gesetz ? Vor allem die Mitarbeiter die im strukturschwachen Nordhessen noch immer hochwertige MTB Reifen von Hand herstellen ? Evtl. mal nachfragen bzw. drauf aufmerksam machen ? Arbeitsplätze sind doch sonst tabu. 
Zur Zeit ist Hessentag in Wetzlar, keine Aktionen geplant ? 

Grüße

Francois


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (31. Mai 2012)

Aber andere Outdoor Sportler kann man doch vielleicht einfache überzeugen, als die Leute, die nur kurz den Hund im Wald ausführen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten Outdoor Sportler kein Problem mit uns haben.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Mai 2012)

Blechkopp schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist Hessentag in Wetzlar, keine Aktionen geplant ?




Ganz wichtiger Einwand!


----------



## powderJO (31. Mai 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ganz wichtiger Einwand!



+ 1 

den hessentag sollte man wirklich unbedingt nutzen.


----------



## Asrael (1. Juni 2012)

Hi IBCler

Unter https://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649 findet ihr alle News der DIMB zur Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes und werdet über anstehende Aktionen und Petitionen informiert.

Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt zählt hier jede Stimme, also bitte alle auf gefällt mir klicken und SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Juni 2012)

Blechkopp schrieb:


> Was hält eigentlich die Firma Continental aus Korbach (Hessen) von dem Gesetz ? Vor allem die Mitarbeiter die im strukturschwachen Nordhessen noch immer hochwertige MTB Reifen von Hand herstellen ? Evtl. mal nachfragen bzw. drauf aufmerksam machen ? Arbeitsplätze sind doch sonst tabu.


Ist auf der Liste



> Zur Zeit ist Hessentag in Wetzlar, keine Aktionen geplant ?
> Grüße
> Francois



Der Flyer ist leider noch nicht fertig. Da fällt es etwas schwer, Werbung zu machen. Die Frage ist auch, ob das dortige Publikum überhaupt ein offenes Ohr für unser Anliegen hat...

Im Moment liegt mangels Flyer der Fokus auf der Errichtung eines Presseverteilers für die gesamte Regional- und Lokalpresse in ganz Hessen.


----------



## DerandereJan (1. Juni 2012)

Nur mal für die evtl. "Nicht-Hessen", der Hessentag ist tatsächlich eine Art Pilgerstätte für die Hessen, da kommt fast jeder mal vorbei....
Eine gute Möglichkeit mal die netten Mtbler zu zeigen...sofern man da überhaupt einen Stand oder Ähnliches "nachmelden" kann.

Grüße Jan


----------



## ml IX (1. Juni 2012)

Da kann ich Jan nur beipflichten. 

Von unterwegs aus!


----------



## OPM (1. Juni 2012)

Am 3. Juni ist das Sattelfest im Fuldatal zwischen Hann.Münden und Kassel:
http://www.kassel-inline.de/events/sattelfest.php


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. Juni 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Nur mal für die evtl. "Nicht-Hessen", der Hessentag ist tatsächlich eine Art Pilgerstätte für die Hessen, da kommt fast jeder mal vorbei...



Agree 

Außerdem geht der Hessentag vom 1. bis zum 10. Juni. Vltt kann man am kommenden WE noch etwas auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Juni 2012)

*Ich  hab jetzt mal drei Stellen abgeklappert.... einen Stand auf dem  Hessentag, auch nur für einen Tag, nachzumelden ist leider nicht mehr  möglich.
 Ich würde mich aber grundsätzlich, wenn gewünscht, anbieten  mit einem kleinen Team am nächsten Wochenende Flyer zu verteilen....

 Grüße Jan*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beggion (2. Juni 2012)

Moin,

mir ist gerade mal aufgefallen, das es zu dieser Thematik keine Aufklärungsvideos auf Plattformen wie youtube oder ähnlichen gibt.

Interessante Videos mit dem richtigen Informationsgehalt erreichen in kürzester Zeit viele Menschen und wirken auch sofort.


Nur so ein gedanke....


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. Juni 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit, den _Flyer_ zu verteilen, wäre im Anschluss an unsere geplante Hessentagstour, die vllt am Samstag 09.Juni stattfinden soll.


----------



## bergroff (2. Juni 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ mi IX: Den Flyer wird es in Kürze auch online zum Download geben. Thomas



Schafft ihr das noch vor diesem Sonntag? Dann druck ichs aus und nehm eine Ladung in schwarzweiß mit zum www.mtb-waldhessenpur.de im Nordhessischen.

Gruß und weiter, damit die 2-Spur-Regel nix wird, auch wenn Harvester dran arbeiten und zu allem Überfluß auch noch in Nordhessen ständig den Wald anstecken.

bergroff


----------



## nightprowler (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo bergroff,
das mit deinen Grafiken ist jetzt aber gehässig!

Uwe.


----------



## doktorbob (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin ja aus München und wir haben ja z.Zt. auch so unsere Probleme mit den Trails. Aber wenn´s hilft. Wenn man Wege nur noch fahren darf, auf die ein 2-spuriges Kfz passt, müsste das ja auch für ein zulassungsfähiges Quad gelten, und die haben eine breite von ca. einem Meter!!! 

Grüße

Dr. Bob


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juni 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit, den _Flyer_ zu verteilen, wäre im Anschluss an unsere geplante Hessentagstour, die vllt am Samstag 09.Juni stattfinden soll.



Das war wohl etwas schnell geschossen....


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Juni 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Das war wohl etwas schnell geschossen....



Hi Jan !

Dann musst Du wohl die Flyer mit Deinen Kumpels verteilen.
Ich bin komme Wo. erst wieder am 8. Juni Abends zurück in Mittelhessen.

M.


----------



## mtb-spass (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
meiner Meinung nach ist der Grundgedanke schon falsch.
Der Wald ist für zwei Dinge nützlich:
-	Holzgewinnung
-	Erhohlungs- und Freizeitgebiet für Menschen
Den Bäumen und Sträuchern ist es egal, ob Moutainbikes durch den Wald fahren.
Um das klar zu sagen, mitten durch den Wald fahren, kreuz und quer ist dem Wald als solchem egal und ich sehe keinen Grund, es nicht zu machen.
Nur Wild kann sich ggf. gestört fühlen jedoch ist das Verhältnis Spaß für den Menschen und Störfaktor für das Wild abzuwägen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ok, wenn man alle Forstwege, inklusive aller noch so schlechten Wege fährt, alle Wiesenwege, generell alle Wege, egal wie der Boden beschaffen ist, auch Schneisen, die der Forst geschlagen hat um Holz abzutransportieren (Rückwege) und auch alle Wanderwege.
Der einzige Grund, nicht kreuz und quer durch den Wald zu fahren ist somit der Wohlfühlfaktor für das Wild. Dieses Argument lasse ich aber auch nur bedingt gelten da vermehrt das Lager der Förster es für gut findet wenn der Wolf zurückkehrt. Ich möchte somit niemanden vom Fort hören, der einerseits möchte, dass sich das Wild wohl fühlt und andererseits den Wolf zurück haben will.
Leider ist die Realität nicht logische Argumente sondern das Ego des Forstes. Der Forst möchte einfach keine Spuren von Mountainbiker im Wald auch wenn es dafür keine nachvollziehbaren Argumente gibt oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?
Deswegen meine Frage:
Was spricht aus argumentativer Sicht gegen einen intensive Nutzung des Waldes durch Mountainbiker?


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Juni 2012)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Leider ist die Realität nicht logische Argumente sondern das Ego des Forstes. Der Forst möchte einfach keine Spuren von Mountainbiker im Wald auch wenn es dafür keine nachvollziehbaren Argumente gibt oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?



Die Erklärung ist meistens wie folgt:  Wer zahlt, bestimmt die Musik.

Die Einnahmen aus der Forstwirtschaft sind in vielen Fällen kleiner als die aus der Jagdpacht oder z.B. der touristischen Nutzung. Der "Erholungswert" kommt quasi garnicht in Form von Euros auf dem richtigen Konto an. Da meistens vergessen wird das Förster + Forstwirte auch nur "Angestellte" von irgendwem sind, trägt das dazu bei das leider häufig Ursache/Wirkung verwechselt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (4. Juni 2012)

bin am we am tegernsee gewesen zum marathon. bei der warmfahrrunde sind mir schon die extrem vielen bikestrecken-wegweiser aufgefallen, dann habe ich auf der rückfahrt im radio zufällig im br-bergsteigermagazin folgenden beitrag gehört, wie man dort mit bikern und einer "verkehrslenkung" umgeht:


tegernsee-biketrail

inhalt: ein eigener trail neben der forstpiste, damit es nicht mehr zu gefährlichen begegnungen mit holzlastern etc kommt. und: dieser geringe eingriff ist absolut naturverträglich und schadet auch dem wild nicht. wie gesagt: am tegernsee - dem schickimicki einzugsgebiet der münchener schickeria, sehr spießig, sehr traditionell, sehr csu. dazu massen von spaziergängern, wanderern, bikern, die aufeinandertreffen. was da an schönen tagen rumläuft, fährt und geht übertrifft alles, was ich am feldi bisher gesehen habe um welten. 

wer es hören will: ist ziemlich am ende des podcast. sollte man eventuell mal den forstvertretern, politikern etc hier zukommen lassen - oder den tegernsee-forstmenschen mal zu einer podiumsdiskussion mit unseren forstvertretern einladen. 

und


----------



## Hmmwv (4. Juni 2012)

Werden jetzt auch schon auf Mountainbikes Drahtschneider nötig aus Eigenschutz?

http://www.panzerbaer.de/archiv/pix/ISAF 942.jpg


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> bin am we am tegernsee gewesen zum marathon. bei der warmfahrrunde sind mir schon die extrem vielen bikestrecken-wegweiser aufgefallen, dann habe ich auf der rückfahrt im radio zufällig im br-bergsteigermagazin folgenden beitrag gehört, wie man dort mit bikern und einer "verkehrslenkung" umgeht:
> 
> 
> tegernsee-biketrail
> ...



"- Flowtrail Tegernsee:
Beratung zu rechtlichen und naturschutzfachlichen Themenstellungen hat stattgefunden. Chancen für eine Genehmigung und Bau in 2012 stehen sehr gut. Dies wird mit 9 Km Abfahrt die längste Flowtrail-Strecke." http://dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/339-dimb-arbeitsbilanz-2011-ausblick-2012


----------



## powderJO (4. Juni 2012)

das ist die gleiche strecke, um die es im beitrag geht? 

aber ist eh wurst eigentlich - es zeigt so oder so, dass der angebliche schutz von flora und fauna hier im taunus ein vorgeschobenes argument ist - denn wenn es belegbarer fakt wäre, würden das ja alle forstvertreter quasi zwangsweise gleich sehen und uns überall aus dem wald und den von den trails verbannen.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juni 2012)

betrifft zwar ein ânurâ ein befreundetes genre, aber die probleme sind die gleichen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/43396610"]Vincento Crane Edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## nightprowler (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo mtb-spass,

ich glaube das der Wald für noch einige Dinge mehr gut ist,als nur der Holzgwewinnung und der Leutebespassung.
Arterhaltung und Klimaschutz fallen mir da ein,der Bergwald auch noch als Lawinenschutz,auserdem ist es dem Wald nicht egal ob wir mit dem Mtb dem Harvester oder mit Pferden kreuz und quer mitten durch ihn hindurchmachen.

Bodenverdichtung ist schon ein Thema das auch wir ernst nehmen sollten,aber genau dort zeigt sich ja die Verlogenheit der Forstwirte (Harverster).
Wir wollen ja eigentlich auch nur die vorhandenen Wege mitbenutzen.
Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das die Förster/Jägerlobby den Wolf zurück haben möchte,leider!


Zum Thema Wildstörung fällt mir dann noch ein,das man kaum in den Wald gehen kann, ohne von der Firma STIHL belästigt zu werden.

Das zeigt eigentlich das es hier nur um vorgeschobene Argumente geht.

Uwe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (4. Juni 2012)

Ich mach' jetzt mal den "Advocatus diaboli":



nightprowler schrieb:


> (...) ich glaube das der Wald für noch einige Dinge mehr gut ist,als nur der Holzgwewinnung und der Leutebespassung.
> Arterhaltung und Klimaschutz fallen mir da ein,der Bergwald auch noch als Lawinenschutz,auserdem ist es dem Wald nicht egal ob wir mit dem Mtb dem Harvester oder mit Pferden kreuz und quer mitten durch ihn hindurchmachen.



Das sehe ich genauso.



nightprowler schrieb:


> Bodenverdichtung ist schon ein Thema das auch wir ernst nehmen sollten,aber genau dort zeigt sich ja die Verlogenheit der Forstwirte (Harverster).



Das würde sich sofort ändern, wenn man dem Forst sagen würde, mit welchen anderen Verfahren man genauso kostengünstig Holz ernten kann. Denn auch beim Holz herrscht Preiskonkurrenz, so daß bodenschonendere Verfahren (Rückepferde etc.) kaum noch bezahlbar sind.

Im übrigen, wenn jemand sich wenig vorbildlich verhält (tatsächlich oder vermeintlich), muß man das nicht als Rechtfertigung möglicherweise eigener Bodenverdichtung anführen. Das Problem ist allerdings weniger die Verdichtung als die Erosion, weil die schlagregenpuffernde Humusschicht (aus Laub und Nadeln) recht dünn ist.



nightprowler schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja eigentlich auch nur die vorhandenen Wege mitbenutzen.



.....wobei bei Rückeschneisen anzumerken ist, daß siese nach Beendigung der Holzernte rechtlich als Wiederaufforstungsflächen gelten, auf denen ggf. auch Naturverjüngung aufwachsen soll, die dort durch Selbstaussaat der geernteten Bestände steht. Es muß also keine reihenweise Neuanpflanzung "von Hand" zu sehen sein.



nightprowler schrieb:


> Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das die Förster/Jägerlobby den Wolf zurück haben möchte,leider!



Sie will, allerdings nicht überall.



nightprowler schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wildstörung fällt mir dann noch ein,das man kaum in den Wald gehen kann, ohne von der Firma STIHL belästigt zu werden.



Ich geh' mit Dir tagelang durch den Wald und nix ist mit "Stihl" (oder anderen Fabrikaten).

Bei der Wildstörung geht es ja ohnehin nicht um ein flächendeckendes Problem. Aber wenn man ein Rotwildeinstandsgebiet stört, schälen die Viecher an anderer Stelle die Bäume und damit sind die dann nicht mehr entwicklungsfähig, d.h. auch später nicht erntefähig.



nightprowler schrieb:


> Das zeigt eigentlich das es hier nur um vorgeschobene Argumente geht.



Ich halte es für ziemlich sinnlos, sich hier gegenseitig Unglaubwürdigkeiten vorzuwerfen. Denn was soll das im Ergebnis im Forstrecht für die Biker bringen? Wald ist nun mal Erntegut, es sei denn, er steht unter besonderem Schutz (Schutzwald o.ä.).

Man sollte sich deshalb beim Forstgesetz auf die tatsächlichen Knackpunkte konzentrieren (z.B. Wegebreitenregelungen und andere Bürokratie).


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> bin am we am tegernsee gewesen zum marathon. bei der warmfahrrunde sind mir schon die extrem vielen bikestrecken-wegweiser aufgefallen, dann habe ich auf der rückfahrt im radio zufällig im br-bergsteigermagazin folgenden beitrag gehört, wie man dort mit bikern und einer "verkehrslenkung" umgeht:
> 
> 
> tegernsee-biketrail
> ...



das sind Flowtrails die dort entstehen. Paralleler Wegverlauf ist genau das Prinzip, das wir bewerben. 
Wir haben dort rein zufällig insbesondere in den Verhandlungen mit dem Naturschutz beraten 

Flowtrails haben wir z.B. auch für die Konfliktzonen am Feldberg vorgeschlagen. Lenkung durch Angebot! Teil unseres Wegenetzvorschlags. Bisher keine REaktion, da man lieber noch ein wenig das neue Forstgesetz abwartet.


----------



## nightprowler (5. Juni 2012)

Tilman;9571080]Ich mach' jetzt mal den "Advocatus diaboli":



Das sehe ich genauso.

Danke.


Das würde sich sofort ändern, wenn man dem Forst sagenere Verfahren (Rückepferde etc.) kaum noch bezahlbar sind. würde, mit welchen anderen Verfahren man genauso kostengünstig Holz ernten kann. Denn auch beim Holz herrscht Preiskonkurrenz, so daß bodenschonend[/QUOTE]

Da weiß ich ja auch keine Alternative,aber verlogen bleibt das Argument das wir den Boden verdichten dennoch und das sollte man auch sagen dürfen.

Im übrigen, wenn jemand sich wenig vorbildlich verhält (tatsächlich oder vermeintlich), muß man das nicht als Rechtfertigung möglicherweise eigener Bodenverdichtung anführen. Das Problem ist allerdings weniger die Verdichtung als die Erosion, weil die schlagregenpuffernde Humusschicht (aus Laub und Nadeln) recht dünn ist.

Ja.




.....wobei bei Rückeschneisen anzumerken ist, daß siese nach Beendigung der Holzernte rechtlich als Wiederaufforstungsflächen gelten, auf denen ggf. auch Naturverjüngung aufwachsen soll, die dort durch Selbstaussaat der geernteten Bestände steht. Es muß also keine reihenweise Neuanpflanzung "von Hand" zu sehen sein.



Sie will, allerdings nicht überall.

Den Jäger möchte ich sehen.Bei Förstern schon eher möglich.



Ich geh' mit Dir tagelang durch den Wald und nix ist mit "Stihl" (oder anderen Fabrikaten).

Freue ich mich für Dich,sag mal welcher Wald das sein soll.

Bei uns im Sauerland hörst Du im Laufe deiner Tour,immer irgendwo ein Kettensäge schreien.

Bei der Wildstörung geht es ja ohnehin nicht um ein flächendeckendes Problem. Aber wenn man ein Rotwildeinstandsgebiet stört, schälen die Viecher an anderer Stelle die Bäume und damit sind die dann nicht mehr entwicklungsfähig, d.h. auch später nicht erntefähig.[/QUOTE]

Hier würde der Wolf helfen.


Ich halte es für ziemlich sinnlos, sich hier gegenseitig Unglaubwürdigkeiten vorzuwerfen. Denn was soll das im Ergebnis im Forstrecht für die Biker bringen? Wald ist nun mal Erntegut, es sei denn, er steht unter besonderem Schutz (Schutzwald o.ä.).[/QUOTE]

Das mag sein,leider weiß auch hier irgendwie keiner von wem diese Initative eigentlich ausgeht,ist es die wirklich die Forstlobby, oder doch die  der Wanderer?

Man sollte sich deshalb beim Forstgesetz auf die tatsächlichen Knackpunkte konzentrieren (z.B. Wegebreitenregelungen und andere Bürokratie).

Aber warum schießt Du eigentlich auf mich?

Was ich für viel gefährlicher halte ist der Beitrag von mtb-spass,frei nach dem Motto,was interessiert mich der Wald,ich fahr kreuz und quer.
Zumindest habe ich Ihn so verstanden.

Das ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Gegenseite.

Uwe.


----------



## -mats- (5. Juni 2012)

Puh ich hab mich jetzt in den letzten Tagen hier durch die ganzen Threads gelesen und bin total froh, das ich da noch gar keine Probleme hatte ... ich fahre jetzt noch nicht so lange Strecken, aber im Gebiet zwischen Hofheim und Eppstein habe ich alle Strecken abgefahren und dabei noch nie Probleme bekommen ... ich fahre auch immer vorsichtig um Wanderer herum, klingel rechtzeitig und wenn Hunde und Kinder dabei sind fahre ich extra-langsam. Wo sind denn die Gebiete, wo es so extrem ist, eher Richtung Feldberg?

Ich habe mir auf der DIMB-Seite die Rechtsdinger für Hessen durchgelesen, aber da noch nix von der 2m-Regel gefunden ... oder hab ich das falsch verstanden und darum gehts gerade, diese einzuführen? Momentan kann man aber prinzipiell noch "jeden" Trampelpfad im Wald befahren?


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juni 2012)

-mats- schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auf der DIMB-Seite die Rechtsdinger für Hessen durchgelesen, aber da noch nix von der 2m-Regel gefunden ...


Ist in Arbeit. Wird in Kürze zusammen mit der Online-Version des Flyers veröffentlicht. 

Der Flyer ist übrigens im Druck (erst mal 10.000 Stück). Liefertermin (ohne Gewähr) noch diese Woche. 
*Flyer-Bestellungen nimmt die ig.taunus et dimb.de entgegen.*

Wer kann am 16./17.06. beim Bikefestival in Willingen beim Verteilen der Flyer an Personen (mit kleinem Smalltalk?!) und an Autos die DIMB-Truppe unterstützen? 
Basislager ist am BMC-Stand. 
*Bitte hier und bei ig.osthessen et dimb.de melden, wenn Ihr beim Bikefestival Willingen unterstützen wollt!*


----------



## nightprowler (5. Juni 2012)

-mats- schrieb:


> Puh ich hab mich jetzt in den letzten Tagen hier durch die ganzen Threads gelesen und bin total froh, das ich da noch gar keine Probleme hatte ... ich fahre jetzt noch nicht so lange Strecken, aber im Gebiet zwischen Hofheim und Eppstein habe ich alle Strecken abgefahren und dabei noch nie Probleme bekommen ... ich fahre auch immer vorsichtig um Wanderer herum, klingel rechtzeitig und wenn Hunde und Kinder dabei sind fahre ich extra-langsam. Wo sind denn die Gebiete, wo es so extrem ist, eher Richtung Feldberg?
> 
> Ich habe mir auf der DIMB-Seite die Rechtsdinger für Hessen durchgelesen, aber da noch nix von der 2m-Regel gefunden ... oder hab ich das falsch verstanden und darum gehts gerade, diese einzuführen? Momentan kann man aber prinzipiell noch "jeden" Trampelpfad im Wald befahren?



Hallo mats,

in BWB soll es nach Aussagen mir bekannter Einheimischer(Schwarzwaldeinzug) hoch hergehen.
Also genau da,wo es so bescheuerte Gesetze gibt.

Bei uns im Sauerland ist die Welt eigentlich auch noch in Ordnung und wenn wir uns alle ein wenig zurücknehmen,bleibt das hoffenttlich auch so.

Habe in letzter Zeit eigentlich eher positive Erfahrungen mit Waldbesitzern und Wanderen gemacht.

Uwe.


----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2012)

wo kann ich den flyer downloaden - war doch angedacht?  in willingen bin ich leider nicht wie es aussieht - sollte sich das ändern, melde ich mich.


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wo kann ich den flyer downloaden - war doch angedacht?  in willingen bin ich leider nicht wie es aussieht - sollte sich das ändern, melde ich mich.


Flyer wird vermutlich morgen unter www.dimb.de/opentrails-hessen freigeschaltet.


----------



## mtb-spass (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich wohne im Spessart und im Spessart gibt es drei Dinge: Wald, Wald und Wald.
Wenn mal ein Orkan kommt und den einen oder anderen ganzen Hang wegräumt freuen wir uns (kein witz) weil man endlich mal was sieht anstatt vor lauter Wald zu ersticken. 
Wollte hier zu Beginn nur mal klar machen, das es riesige Waldflächen in Hessen gibt aber das ist nicht mein wichtiger Punkt.

Mein Punkt ist folgender.
Bei all dem was geschrieben wird kann ich immer noch kein Argument feststellen, nicht viel mehr Trails im Wald zu haben, ob quer durch oder auf Rückwegen.
Ich habe mal kalkuliert. Wenn ich 1000 Trails im Spessart bauen würde entspricht das ca. 0,01% der Gesamtfläche.
Das heißt: 0,01% der Gesamtfläche werden durch Mountain Bikes und Wanderer beschädigt.
Sollen ernsthaft zig Tausend Freizeitsportler wegen 0,01% der Fläche große Einschränkungen in ihrer Freizeit in Kauf nehmen müssen? 
Ich habe einen stressigen Job, meine freie Zeit möchte ich als Bürger im Einklang mit der Natur und meinen Mitmenschen so nutzen, dass ich mich erholen kann. Im Übrigen bleibt damit meine Arbeitskraft erhalten von dessen Steuern der größte Teil der Förster usw. bezahlt werden.
Somit bleibt nur noch die mögliche Störung von Wild als Argument gegen neue Trails.
Dieses Argument ist valide.
An der Stelle muss man Abwägen zwischen der Wichtigkeit von Wohlbefinden des Wildes und Freizeitwert für den Menschen.
Das Wohlbefinden des Wildes könnte um einige Prozent leiden. Das Wohlbefinden der Mountainbiker wird sich aber auch erheblich verschlechtern wenn der Wald zu einer Art militärisch aufgeteiltem Gebiet wird womit ich elegant zum Thema Positivkartierung komme. 
Diese Initiative verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.
Ich fahre im gesamten Spessart Mountain Bike, das sind somit wahrscheinlich mehrere tausend Wege. Woher soll ich wissen, welchen Weg ich fahren darf und welchen nicht?
Warum macht man anstatt einer Positivkartierung keine Negativkartierung, heißt, Gebiete auszuweisen wo man keine Trails und Rückwege fahren soll. Das wüsste man zwar auch nicht wenn man irgendwo unterwegs ist aber sicher sinnvoller als die Wege zu markieren die zum fahren erlaubt sind.

Da der Vorstand des DIMB seine Tätigkeit im Wesentlichen ehrenamtlich machen darf man nicht meckern, deswegen meine Bitte an die DIMB:
Denkt doch bitte mal über meinen Ansatz nach!
Ich meine nicht, den ganzen Wald mit Trails auszustatten aber der momentane Ansatz, die Situation für Mountain Biker noch zu verschlechtern ist für mich aus argumentativer Sicht nicht nachzuvollziehen.
Ist denn ein Gespräch mit Frau Puttrich geplant?
Ich biete an, einen Tag Urlaub zu spendieren und mitzukommen.
Seid ihr im gleichen Boot mit dem ADFC?
Mir reicht es, wenn ich Antworten auf die gelben Sätze bekomme, ansonsten verläuft sich die Diskussion wieder und der Kernansatz geht verloren.
Gruß
Mtb-spass

PS: ich schließe nicht aus, mich auch zu irren, aber nur bei stichhaltigen Argumenten....


----------



## nightprowler (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo mtb-spass,

tja irgendwer hat was gegen uns Mountainbiker,wer das genau ist,ist auch mir nicht so ganz klar.

Deshalb nochmal meine Frage,wer ist eigentlich der Initiator dieser Gesetzesvorlage?

Wanderer die diesen Namen verdienen,kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


Uwe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Juni 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Der Rotharsteig ist ein Wanderweg und ich bin Gast.



Wieso das? Als MTBler bin ich gegenüber den Wanderern laut NRW Forstgesetz gleichberechtigter Nutzer der Natur und demnach auch eines Wanderwegs. Ich sage dann immer, dass ich eben "Radwanderer" bin.  Natürlich verhalte ich mich rücksichtsvoll und habe z.B. eine Klingel am MTB, habe aber auch das Recht von nebeneinander gehenden Wanderern vorbei gelassen zu werden.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Juni 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wenn es schon unter den Radfahrern solche Forderungen nach Repressalien gegen RR-Fahrer gibt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn andere ein neues Forstgesetz wegen den MTB-Fahrern verlangen. Offensichtlich ist die "Ich zuerst-die anderen müssen weg"-Mentalität weit verbreitet.



Ich würde dann einfach mit einem Cyclocross Rad fahren. Das passt in keine Schublade und das fahren sowenige Leute, dass es dafür nie ein eigenes Gesetz geben wird


----------



## nightprowler (6. Juni 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wieso das? Als MTBler bin ich gegenüber den Wanderern laut NRW Forstgesetz gleichberechtigter Nutzer der Natur und demnach auch eines Wanderwegs. Ich sage dann immer, dass ich eben "Radwanderer" bin.  Natürlich verhalte ich mich rücksichtsvoll und habe z.B. eine Klingel am MTB, habe aber auch das Recht von nebeneinander gehenden Wanderern vorbei gelassen zu werden.



Auch der Wanderer ist dort nur Gast!

Uwe.


----------



## powderJO (7. Juni 2012)

um ehrlich zu sein, ist es mir komplett egal, wer sich wo irgendwo dranhÃ¤ngt â solange in fÃ¤llen wie diesem so viele mit dranhÃ¤ngen wie mÃ¶glich. 

ich habe die dimb ja ebenfalls oft genug fÃ¼r dieses "geschlossene gesellschaft"-verhalten kritisiert und finde es deshalb super, dass sie davon abgehen und diesen thread dazu nutzen, offen zu kommunizieren mit allen, die sich interessieren und beteiligen wollen - selbst wenn sie kein mitglied sind oder beabsichtigen eins zu werden. 

also schluÃ damit, sich gegenseitig zu bashen - das kÃ¶nnen wir wieder, wenn die unsinnigen regelungen im forstgesetz vom tisch sind.


----------



## HelmutK (7. Juni 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> Es war nicht als Bashing gemeint, vielleicht aber als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, denn wenn irgendwann demnächst alle hessischen Biker per Flyer oder sonstwie informiert und für das Thema sensibilisiert sind, muss schließlich Stufe 2 gezündet werden.



Ob wir nun Stufe 1 oder 2 sind, lassen wir mal offen, aber es geht weiter 

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

und wir nehmen auch gerne Eure Likes auf Facebook an

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Juni 2012)

Klikker schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Erfolg bei Eurer Aktion!
> 
> Bezeichnend: Die DIMB hält erst ihre "Taktik" geheim und verweist darauf, dass sie nicht verpflichtet ist, diese zu veröffentlichen, bzw. dass es vor der offiziellen öffentlichen Bekanntgabe des Gesetzentwurfs sowieso noch nichts bringt, irgendwelche Aktionen zu machen.
> 
> ...



Du machst es Dir aber einfach, Kollege! 

Einem Privatmenschen kann es ja egal sein, ob er mal zu früh was schreibt und seinen Unwillen äußert, aber ein Verband schießt sich für Jahre ins Off, wenn er öffentlich gegen was vorgeht, was noch gar nicht amtlich bestätigt ist und dann am Ende evtl. gar nicht so kommt. 

Seit dem Gespräch am 08.05. mit dem Staatssekretär haben wir Sicherheit. Und das war das Startsignal, um an die breite Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.

Wir haben in Ba-Wü und RLP genau mit dieser Vorgehensweise die anstehenden 3,5-Meter-Regeln verhindern können. Und das wird uns auch hier gelingen. Wenn wir zusammenarbeiten. 

Der Gegner sitzt meist nicht im Bikesattel...

Machst Du nun auch aktiv mit und tust was?


----------



## powderJO (8. Juni 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Du machst es Dir aber einfach, Kollege!
> 
> Einem Privatmenschen kann es ja egal sein, ob er mal zu früh was schreibt und seinen Unwillen äußert, aber ein Verband schießt sich für Jahre ins Off, wenn er öffentlich gegen was vorgeht, was noch gar nicht amtlich bestätigt ist und dann am Ende evtl. gar nicht so kommt.
> 
> ...




die diskussion um das "wann an die öffentlichkeit" ist doch jetzt eh müssig bzw. mittlerweile irrelevant, da jetzt alles öffentlich ist. jetzt sollte man also den blick nach vorne richten und gas geben.


deshalb noch mal der hinweis, dass man den flyer hier flyer download downloaden kann.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juni 2012)

danke powderjo... heute war ups noch nicht da, morgen liefern sie nicht, also erwarte ich die druckversion der flyer am montag.


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> die diskussion um das "wann an die öffentlichkeit" ist doch jetzt eh müssig bzw. mittlerweile irrelevant, da jetzt alles öffentlich ist. jetzt sollte man also den blick nach vorne richten und gas geben.



Hast ja recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (8. Juni 2012)

Ich frag mich, ob unsere Politiker nichts wichtigeres zu tun haben ? Ganz egal was die ins Gesetzblatt schreiben, ich werde unbeeindruckt meine Touren fahren. Ich hinterlasse keinen Müll, ich verpeste nicht die Luft, ich fahre langsam und grüße freundlich in der Nähe von Fußgängern. Das geht seit 20 Jahren bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen völlig konfliktfrei ab. Manchmal hilft nur ziviler Ungehorsam...


----------



## Abraxas87 (8. Juni 2012)

cschaeff schrieb:


> IManchmal hilft nur ziviler Ungehorsam...


Bei Ticketpreisen bis 25â¬ wÃ¼rde ich mir auch keine groÃen Gedanken machen. Das ist mir der SpaÃ dann schon wert, falls wirklich mal jemand kontrollieren sollte.
Bei mehreren Hundert Euro, wie momentan wohl angedacht, finde ich es aber nicht mehr lustig. Ich finde da fehlt jede VerhÃ¤tnismÃ¤Ãigkeit.

Ich zitiere mal vom Bundesverfassungsgericht, http://www.bverfg.de/pressemitteilungen/bvg35-02.html


> (...)folgt aus dem rechtsstaatlichen Grundsatz, dass die Strafe Schuld voraussetzt und dieser angemessen sein muss. Das bedeutet, dass der Straftatbestand und der Strafrahmen einander entsprechen mÃ¼ssen, aber auch, dass die im Einzelfall verhÃ¤ngte Strafe in gerechtem VerhÃ¤ltnis zur Schwere der Tat und Schuld des TÃ¤ters stehen muss.(...)


Da geht es zwar um ein anderes Gesetz, welches als verfassungswidrig eingestuft wurde, aber ich finde bei den nun im Raum stehenden Strafen dÃ¼rfte dieser "rechtsstaatlichen Grundsatz" stark verletzt werden.

Ansonsten immer schÃ¶n in Gruppen mit 15 Leuten Ã¼ber die BundesstraÃen. Und jeder der sich aufregt bekommt gesagt, dass wir im Wald ja nicht mehr fahren dÃ¼rfen. Dann merken wenigstens auch die Autofahrer was sich die Politiker mal wieder fÃ¼r einen MÃ¼ll einfallen lassen.


----------



## dmjoker (10. Juni 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Flyer wird vermutlich morgen unter www.dimb.de/opentrails-hessen freigeschaltet.



Der Flyer gefällt mir! Wenn ich ihn kopiere und verteile, werden mich sicherlich einige wg. der Demo in Wi fragen. Gibt's schon einen konkreten Termin?


----------



## powderJO (10. Juni 2012)

dmjoker schrieb:


> Der Flyer gefällt mir! Wenn ich ihn kopiere und verteile, werden mich sicherlich einige wg. der Demo in Wi fragen. Gibt's schon einen konkreten Termin?



stimmt, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass da ein hinweis fehlt. entweder auf den konkreten termin, so er denn schon feststeht (was ich nicht glaube) oder aber ein hinweis auf die stelle, wo man ihn dann erfährt. kann man vielleicht bei der druckvorlage zum selbstausdrucken noch einarbeiten ...


----------



## HelmutK (10. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass da ein hinweis fehlt. entweder auf den konkreten termin, so er denn schon feststeht (was ich nicht glaube) oder aber ein hinweis auf die stelle, wo man ihn dann erfährt. kann man vielleicht bei der druckvorlage zum selbstausdrucken noch einarbeiten ...



Der Hinweis ist eigentlich schon auf dem Flyer

Kontakte, Termine und Downloads findet Ihr auf:
www.dimb.de/opentrails-hessen

und wenn man dann dorthin surft, dann findet man

Komme zur Biker-Demonstration nach Wiesbaden *(Einladung wird noch veröffentlicht)*.

OK - da gibt es wohl noch Optimierungsbedarf in der Darstellung....


----------



## HelmutK (11. Juni 2012)

Ein Hoch auf die Desinformation:

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachrichten/kinzigtal/Kinzigtal-Goetz-ersetzt-den-bisherigen-Forstbeamten-Stelting;art40,574172

"Nach dem geltenden Forstgesetz dürften Radfahrer *nur auf breiten und befestigten Wegen* fahren...."

Bitte fleissig kommentieren. Eine Stellungnahme zum tatsächlich geltenden Recht in Hessen findet Ihr auf www.dimb.de in der Mediathek.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (11. Juni 2012)

...im verlinkten Artikel wird der Sachverhalt etwas unscharf formuliert, weil nur zwischen befestigten Wegen und querfeldein unterschieden wird.

Ein weiteres Mal wird unterstellt, man wolle quer durch den Forst fahren. Ein Punkt, den man leider laufend antrifft. So wird sehr nett das Vorurteil gepflegt, Mountainbikefahrer brechen in Horden quer durchs Unterholz, egal wie weit diese Darstellung von der Realität entfernt ist.

Dieser Übertreibung entnehme ich, dass das Befahren von singletrails offensichtlich keine so großen Ängste in der Bevölkerung schürt und dass das was wir eigentlich wollen gar kein so großes Problem wäre. Sonst müsste man ja nicht immer gleich den Querfeldeinrüpel auspacken.


----------



## GrrIngo (11. Juni 2012)

Bei den Geocachern werden die geplante Änderungen übrigens auch diskutiert, wenn auch mit einer leicht anderen Perspektive. Das Verlassen der Wege soll denen nämlich ebenfalls verboten werden, dummerweise sind die meisten Geocaches aber nicht auf dem Weg, sondern irgendwo abseits versteckt. Interessant dürfte das Thema auch für die Pilzsammler sein - sind diese auch betroffen?

Gruß
   GrrIngo


----------



## MissQuax (11. Juni 2012)

Recht so! Und wer mal Pipi oder ein Häufchen machen muss, darf das auch nur noch auf dem Weg!


----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Recht so! Und wer mal Pipi oder ein Häufchen machen muss, darf das auch nur noch auf dem Weg!



Stell dich nicht so an, Pferde machen es auch mitten auf den Weg. 

Scherz beiseite, das Gehen abseits von Wegen verboten werden soll ist für mich eine Neuigkeit.
Ich dachte an das Fußvolk traut man sich nicht ran?

Aber für uns wäre es eine "positive" Neuigkeit.
Eine Verbrüderung mit Geocachern und Trailrunnern könnte helfen.
Insbesondere da die Nutzergruppen sich eh überschneiden.

ray


----------



## mäcpomm (12. Juni 2012)

Mit Red Bull dürfte das Problem aus der Welt sein......


----------



## powderJO (12. Juni 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Scherz beiseite, das Gehen abseits von Wegen verboten werden soll ist für mich eine Neuigkeit.
> Ich dachte an das Fußvolk traut man sich nicht ran?
> 
> Aber für uns wäre es eine "positive" Neuigkeit.
> ...




habe irgendwo einen artikel gelesen (glaube frankfurter rundschau), in der die geocacher explizit erwähnt wurden als problem. noch vor den bikern. deshalb bin ich natürlich auch dafür, dass kontakte hergestellt werden zu den anderen gruppen - je mehr von den geplanten änderungen zu unserer aller lasten erfahren, desto besser.


----------



## DerandereJan (12. Juni 2012)

http://www.geoclub.de/viewforum.php?f=59


----------



## powderJO (12. Juni 2012)

da die dimb hier als offizieller ansprechpartner wohl der beste kandidat ist, wäre es glaube ich eine gute idee, wenn dort ein dimbler einen account eröffnen würde. ohne account kann man leider nicht posten.


----------



## Tilman (12. Juni 2012)

Ich warne davor, bei der Geocacherei auch nur irgendwelche Sympathien seitens der Biker oder der DIMB liegen zu lassen.

Es geht nicht um die Fußgängerei, sondern es geht um etwas, was Biker eben genau _nicht_ tun, wenn sie sich an die Trail Rules halten. 

Denn einige Geocacher stöbern im Gebüsch abseits der Wege, welche zivilisierte Biker tun da schon. Damit wird brütendes Viehzeug etc. gestört, manche Schatz-Verstecke liegen auch in Naturschutzgebieten (....). Sich mal mit einer Naturschutz- oder Forstbehörde abzustimmen....oft genug Fehlanzeige.

Das Wandern abseits der Wege wird nicht verboten werden, da bin ich mir sicher. Es würde auch dem Bundesrecht (§14 BWaldG zuwiderlaufen. Auch Geocaching im Einvernehmen mit den zuständigen Stellen (wozu auch Jugendorganisationen etc. gehören) wird nicht berührt. 

Das Problem sind die illegalen Geocacher und es gibt keinen Grund, daß Biker  sportpolitische Tränen zu vergießen, wenn diese Leute einen auf die Finger bekommen. Denn dadurch erzeugte öffentliche Skepsis gegenüber Outdoor-Freizeitgestaltung schlägt letztendlich auch wieder  auf Biker durch, zumal die Öffentlichkeit hierbei reichlich undifferenziert (vor)urteilt.

Biker sollten sich auf die positiven Seiten ihres Sportes konzentrieren (im Kuratorium Sport&Natur läuft das zusammen mit Reitern u.a.) und diese positiven Gesichtspunkte unter's Volk bringen.


----------



## mvphilipp-1989 (12. Juni 2012)

Geocaching und Orienteering sind und bleiben randständige Sparten, aber Paintball ist ein Millionending. In den USA, der Heimat des MTB, bereits auf Platz 3 der Trendsportarten. Somit dürfte es wohl kaum Akzeptanzprobleme bei weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung geben und einer taktischen Synergie steht nichts im Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (12. Juni 2012)

mvphilipp-1989 schrieb:


> Geocaching und Orienteering sind und bleiben randständige Sparten, aber Paintball ist ein Millionending. In den USA, der Heimat des MTB, bereits auf Platz 3 der Trendsportarten. Somit dürfte es wohl kaum Akzeptanzprobleme bei weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung geben und einer taktischen Synergie steht nichts im Wege.



Geocaching ist aber immerhin gut geeignet, das Image des Outdoorsportes anzukratzen. Ob der Sport randständig oder nicht, ist uninteressant. Wichtig ist, ob er dort, wo kritische Fraktionen sitzen, beachtet wird. Und das ist bei Geocaching der Fall.

Was Synergien zwischen Biken und Paintball angeht, sehe ich das völlig anders. Ich sehe keine tauglichen Synergien und weiß aus meiner beruflichen Praxis, wie empfindlich darauf reagiert wird, wenn Paintball außerhalb übersichtlicher Areale (z.B. Festplätze am Dorfrand etc.) betrieben werden sollte. Ich wüßte insoweit nicht, daß Paintball hier auf eine besondere (erklärte) Akzeptanz der Allgemeinheit stieße.

Was die Vergleichbarkeiten angeht, sind in Amerika wesentlich großräumigere Areale betroffen. Insoweit war es auch ein Kardinalfehler der MTB-Protagonisten, v.a. in den 80er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts nicht gleichzeitig zur Einführung des MTB in Deutschland eine entsprechende Informationspolitik incl. pol. Lobbyarbeit zu machen, sondern die Biker im Grunde in die uninformierte Bürokratie laufen bzw. fahren zu lassen (Ausnahme ansatzweise GIANT). Daran, daß deshalb damals Gesetz- und Verordnungsmacher nicht auf eine kommende Sportart vorbereitet an die Arbeit gegangen sind, sondern z.T. bis heute vor allem auf Schwarze Schafe reagierend zugange sind, leidet der MTB-Sport heute noch. Ich weiß z.B., daß Ende der 80er Jahre ein Redakteur einer nicht mehr unter dem damaligen Namen erscheinenden MTB-Zeitschrift auf Einladung an einer Podiumsdiskussion des Landessportbundes Hessen zum Thema Outdoor-Sport teilnehmen wollte, dann aber von der Redaktion zurückgepfiffen wurde. Den Namen werde ich hier nicht nennen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

an Stelle den Schulterschluss mit problembehafteten Sportarten zu suchen, sollte wir uns darauf konzentrieren darzustellen, dass Mountainbiken naturvertrÃ¤glich ist und weder EigentÃ¼mer noch andere Erholungssuchenden SchÃ¤den von uns zu erwarten haben. 

Zum Verweis auf Paintball: 
Sind wir mal froh, dass wir nicht solche SÃ¤tze Ã¼ber unseren Sport in der Zeitung lesen mÃ¼ssen:

Grund fÃ¼r seine Entscheidung gegen Paintball ist die Haltung von Politik und Stadt. In einem GesprÃ¤ch hatte die Verwaltung dem Insolvenzverwalter am Mittwoch deutlich gemacht, dass sie einer erforderlichen NutzungsÃ¤nderung der Halle fÃ¼r einen Paintball-Betrieb wohl aus rechtlichen GrÃ¼nden einen Riegel vorschieben wÃ¼rde. Das bestÃ¤tigte der zustÃ¤ndige Dezernent Peter Bornfelder auf Anfrage. âPaintball verstÃ¶Ãt aus unserer Sicht gegen die MenschenwÃ¼rde und gegen die guten Sittenâ, so der stÃ¤dtische Beigeordnete unter Berufung auf ein Urteil des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts aus dem Jahre 2010. Andere Kommunen sehen das offenbar anders: So wurde im August 2010 beispielsweise am Alpincenter Bottrop eine Paintball-Anlage erÃ¶ffnet.

Auch in Herne ist ein potenzieller Betreiber beim Insolvenzverwalter vorstellig geworden. Das hatte auch die Parteien auf den Plan gerufen. âPaintball ist politisch nicht gewolltâ, stellte Frank Dudda, Chef der grÃ¶Ãten Ratsfraktion SPD, schnell klar.
Aus der WAZ vom 29.06.2011


----------



## bonusheft (12. Juni 2012)

Sorry, aber mit Paintball möchte ich nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (12. Juni 2012)

Eine erste Antwort der Landtagsfraktion der SPD liegt mir (und der DIMB) inzwischen vor.
Ist nicht für die breite Öffentlichkeit bestimmt, aber ich kann soviel sagen, dass die SPD eher *PRO MTB* eingestimmt ist, auch wenn noch ein paar Vorurteile ausgeräumt werden müssen (Stichwort _"MTBler fahren 'quer' durch den Wald"_).


----------



## micha555 (12. Juni 2012)

Wo kann man denn den genauen Wortlaut der Gesetzesnovelle nachlesen? Hab nix gefunden :-(


----------



## Jekyll1000 (12. Juni 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn den genauen Wortlaut der Gesetzesnovelle nachlesen? Hab nix gefunden :-(



Den Entwurf gibt es noch nicht. Dieser soll "vor der Sommerpause" dem hess. Landtag zur Beratung vorlegt werden.


----------



## micha555 (12. Juni 2012)

D.h. hier geht es um ungelgte Eier?


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Juni 2012)

Das kann man so mittlerweile nicht mehr sagen:

Schau mal in Post #245


----------



## micha555 (12. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich gelesen, aber fest steht es nicht. Von daher würde ich doch erst mal den Ball etwas flachhalten. Wenn nach einer großen Demo einer der Politiker sagt: "Steht ja alles noch gar nicht fest" stehen wir dumm da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (12. Juni 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> ... Von daher würde ich doch erst mal den Ball etwas flachhalten.  ...



Deswegen wartet die DIMB ja mit den großen Aktionen ab, bis der Gesetzesentwurf vorliegt. Derzeit wird u.a. bei den Politikern erst einmal die Lage sondiert. Man muss ja erst einmal herausfinden, wo Gegner und Unterstützer unseres Anliegens zu finden sind.


----------



## Tilman (13. Juni 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Hatte ich gelesen, aber fest steht es nicht. Von daher würde ich doch erst mal den Ball etwas flachhalten. Wenn nach einer großen Demo einer der Politiker sagt: "Steht ja alles noch gar nicht fest" stehen wir dumm da!



Auch angesichts vergleichbarer Regelungen in anderen Bundesländern und der bestehenden 2. DVO kann davon ausgegangen werden, daß eine Regelung, die hinsichtlich schmaler Wege restriktiv sein soll, kommt. Entscheidend ist aus meiner Sicht vor allem, ob das, was kommt, durchgängig begründet ist* und ob die Regelungen dann auch dem Gebot der Bestimmtheit genügten. 

Auch wenn dort Bestimmtheit vorgetäuscht wird, ist z.B. (mangels Bordsteinen und anderen Meßhilfen im Walde) die 2-Meter-Regelung in B-W  lt. Auskunft des Fachministeriums nur "per Augenmaß" nachvollziehbar. Sobald derlei rechtliche Unschärfen im Einzelfall zu wenigstens bis vierstellig zu beziffernden Ordnungsgeldern  führen können, aber gleichzeitig nach Lesart B-W im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes vom Amtes wegen zur Ansichtssache werden, hört im Rechtsstaat jederlei Spaß auf. 

Der Vorwurf "Behördenwillkür" ist in Fällen wie v.g. aber nicht den Forstbehördenmitarbeitern vor Ort, sondern ganz alleine dem Gesetzgeber, also dem Landtag, zu machen. Würde Hessen ähnlich nebulöses Regelwerk verabschieden, wäre es konkret der Hessische Landtag. Eine kontrollierende Forstverwaltung kann nur so gut sein wie die rechtlichen Instrumente, die ihr des Gesetzgeber an die Hand gibt. Und ein Bürger repektive ein Biker kann sich am besten an die Regeln halten, die man auch (be)greifen kann.

Sicher ist es daher am sinnvollsten, politisch miteinander (!) das Ziel 


 "Rücksichtnahme auf möglichst breiter Ebene" anstatt 
.
 "Bürokratie auf unermeßlich breiten Wegen"
 zu verfolgen.

Leider gibt es Leute, die selbst staatlicherseits nicht in der Lage sind, wenigstens die bestehende Rechtslage richtig 'rüberzubringen. Immer noch liest man stellenweise etwas von "befestigten Wegen" (es heißt "feste Wege") und lt. Kinzigtaler Nachrichten muß ein auf unterer Verwaltungsebene angesiedelter Landesbehördenvertreter Privatwaldbesitzern den rechtlich vernünftigen Rat, alle illegalen Bauwerke mit Flatterband und Schildern abzusperren, gegeben haben, aber gleich den schlechten, weil schlichtweg rechtswidrigen, Rat (sozusagen Unrat) draufgesetzt haben, wer Mountainbiker in seinem Wald  antreffe, solle diese wegschicken. 

Es bleibt zu hoffen, daß es sich vor allem bei der "Wegschick-Empfehlung" um eine redaktionell dringend zu killende Zeitungsente handelt.


*) ich habe inzwischen vernommen, daß z.B. die Unfallträchtigkeit von  breiten Wegen in der Nutzungskonkurrenz sogar höher sein kann, als sie  es bei schmaleren Wegen ist. Das wird kaum die Einsicht rational denkender Menschen in eine Notwendigkeit von Wegemindestbreitenregelungen fördern.


----------



## Tilman (13. Juni 2012)

Mit bislang drei Kommentaren ist die von HelmutK empfohlene Reaktion auf den Artikel in den Kinzigtaler Nachrichten v. 07.6.2012 noch ziemlich dünne. Kein Wunder, wenn man im Volk glaubt, die Biker ließen sich so etwas gefallen.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Juni 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> ...Ist nicht für die breite Öffentlichkeit bestimmt...


...warum?


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...warum?



würde mich auch mal interessieren?!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. Juni 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> würde mich auch mal interessieren?!



Schon mal etwas von einem _Briefgeheimnis_ gehört ?
Ich habe nur die Zustimmung erhalten, die Informationen an den Vorstand der DIMB weiter zu geben und nicht die, den Inhalt hier im IBC-Forum zu posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2012)

ok, verstehe ich. 

aber nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, es wäre besser, du informiertest den vorstand, ohne hier ein nebulöses fass aufzumachen, welches die diskussion bezgl. interna und externa wieder anheizt. dein konspirativer wissensvorsprung (und deine vagen andeutungen) nutzt den hier fragenden nämlich 0,0.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2012)

@ all:

die flyerverteilung ist in vollem gang. die ersten 10.000 sind so gut wie verschickt und wir drucken die tage nach. wer noch flyer benötigt, möge sich bitte bei mir oder bei einer der igs (taunus, odenwald oder osthessen) melden. alle anfragen werden bearbeitet und in ein zentralverzeichnis eingetragen. bitte vergesst nicht, uns eure adresse und die anzahl der benötigten flyer mitzuteilen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Juni 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Eine erste Antwort der Landtagsfraktion der SPD liegt mir (und der DIMB) inzwischen vor.
> Ist nicht für die breite Öffentlichkeit bestimmt, aber ich kann soviel sagen, dass die SPD eher *PRO MTB* eingestimmt ist, auch wenn noch ein paar Vorurteile ausgeräumt werden müssen (Stichwort _"MTBler fahren 'quer' durch den Wald"_).



Mir hatte die vage Andeutung schon gereicht, um daraus entsprechende Schlüsse ziehen zu können...


----------



## micha555 (13. Juni 2012)

Alles richtig und alles ungelegte Eier. 

Flyer und Vorabinformation an u.U. Betroffene ist ok, um vielleicht schon mal zu zeigen "wir stehen bereit", aber die großen Maßnahmen (Demos, Kontakt Abgeordnete, Unterschriftenlisten etc.) sollten erst nach vorliegen eines konkreten Entwurfs angeleiert werden. 
Sonst verschießen wir u.U. unser Pulver und können durch einfache Umformulierungen ausgehebelt werden.... nach der Devise "seht her, wir haben umgehend auf die Proteste reagiert..."

Und ansonsten wiederhole ich ausdrücklich meinen Aufruf in den DIMB einzutreten! Die Masse macht es, das bringt "Legitimation" und bringt u.U. einige Abgeordnete zum Nachdenken, wenn nicht ein paar "Spinner auf Kinderfahrrädern und in Bunten Klamotten" protestieren, sondern ein Verband/Verein etc. mit Hundertausenden Mitgliedern: Familienvätern, Familienmütter, Kindern, Rentnern, High-Potentials, Bankern, Arbeiter, Sachbearbeiter, Singles und was weis ich alles....."normale" Leute eben.


----------



## swe68 (13. Juni 2012)

Also - Nichtmitglieder als potentielle "Spinner" zu bezeichnen ist ja schon ein bisschen dreist...
Warum ruft der DIMB nicht unorganisierte Radler dazu auf, sich zu organisieren (ich hatte eigentlich bis jetzt das Gefühl, dass das auch ohne Mitgliedszwang gut funktioniert)?
Ich bin sicher, dass auf diese Weise auch ohne direkte Aufforderung ein paar Leute eintreten werden.


----------



## HelmutK (13. Juni 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Also - Nichtmitglieder als potentielle "Spinner" zu bezeichnen ist ja schon ein bisschen dreist...


Hinweis: _Die hier geposteten Meinungen sind nicht immer Auffassung der DIMB!_



swe68 schrieb:


> Warum ruft der DIMB nicht unorganisierte Radler dazu auf, sich zu organisieren (ich hatte eigentlich bis jetzt das Gefühl, dass das auch ohne Mitgliedszwang gut funktioniert)?
> Ich bin sicher, dass auf diese Weise auch ohne direkte Aufforderung ein paar Leute eintreten werden.


 
Warum sollte ein Verband nicht dazu auffordern, ihm als Mitglied beizutreten?


----------



## Tilman (13. Juni 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> (.....) Warum sollte ein Verband nicht dazu auffordern, ihm als Mitglied beizutreten?


 
Genauso ist es. Und im Beitrag mit den "Spinnern" wird das ausgedrückt, was in der Allgemeinheit, nicht in der DIMB, so gesehen wird.

@micha555

Was ist dagegen zu sagen, wenn wir von Ministeriumsseite durch einfache Umformulierungen "ausgehebelt werden.... nach der Devise 'seht her, wir haben umgehend auf die Proteste reagiert...'", ....wenn etwas Gescheites dabei herauskäme. Dann hätten wir doch erreicht, was wir wollten.

Es geht ja nicht um Rechthaberei, sondern um die Sache der Biker und wenn umgehend auf DIMB-Proteste (in deren Sinne) reagiert würde, besser könnte es doch gar nicht laufen.


----------



## swe68 (13. Juni 2012)

Mir geht es nicht umdie Aufforderung, Mitglied zu werden, sondern darum, dass es so dargestellt wird, als macht ein Protest von Nicht-Mitglieder keine Sinn. Das demotiviert sinnlos und ist auch nicht im Sinne einer DIMB, denn jeder, der sich einzelnen Aktionen anschliesst, die evtl. von der DIMB angeleitet werden, ist ein potentielles Mitglied.
Und - hier geht es thematisch nicht darum, der DIMB mehr Mitglieder zu verschaffen, sondern darum, einzelne Passagen in einem Gesetz zu verhindern.


----------



## micha555 (13. Juni 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Also - Nichtmitglieder als potentielle "Spinner" zu bezeichnen ist ja schon ein bisschen dreist...



So habe ich das ganz und gar nicht gemeint!! 
Ich würde niemals jemanden als Spinner bezeichnen, weil er nicht irgendwo Mitglied ist und ich will auch auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Nichtmitglieder des DIMB als "Spinner" bezeichnen.

Das könnten die "Gegner" sagen, um uns zu diskreditieren. Und da ist es m.A. nach wichtig zu zeigen, dass der DIMB eben keine "Spinner" als Mitglieder hat, sondern Menschen wie du und ich und der Nachbar!


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Juni 2012)

Ohne micha555 verteidigen zu wollen, kann man die zitierte Passage auch einfach anders verstehen und so wird sie wohl auch anders gemeint gewesen sein. Das ist halt das Kreuz mit den Foren... (nicht immer gelingt es einem alles so rüber zu bringen, wie man es sich gedacht hatte).
Ansonsten verläuft der Threat ja genau im Sinne von swe68.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (13. Juni 2012)

Danke!!!!!

Protest ist nötig, egal von wem!
Ich halte es eben für sinnvoll eine Interessenvertretung zu haben, die eine große Masse von Betroffenen repräsentiert und da bietet sich nun einfach der DIMB an. Heißt nicht, dass Proteste von Nichtmitgliedern nichts bringen. Wenn 10.000 MTBler (mit allen Untergattungen) in Wiesbaden Demonstrieren, isses wurscht, ob die wo Mitglied sind.
Wenn aber die politischen vetreter einen Partner suchen, mit dem sie reden können, sollte der ordentlich gewichtig sein....das wollte ich ausdrücken!

ich sag jetzt einfach nix mehr und schliese mich den aktiven Protesten an ;-)


----------



## UlrichF (13. Juni 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Also - Nichtmitglieder als potentielle "Spinner" zu bezeichnen ist ja schon ein bisschen dreist...


Ohne micha555 jetzt zu kennen: für mich ist "Spinner auf Kinderfahrrädern und in Bunten Klamotten" ausreichend überzeichnet um es nicht als Beleidigung aufzufassen. Im Kontext


micha555 schrieb:


> [...] bringt u.U. einige Abgeordnete zum Nachdenken, wenn nicht ein paar "Spinner auf Kinderfahrrädern und in Bunten Klamotten" protestieren, sondern ein Verband/Verein etc. mit Hundertausenden Mitgliedern


ist es für mich der Versuch deutlich zu machen, warum ein Verein mehr Chancen in der Politik hat als einzelne. Ein Verein tritt eben geschlossen auf, weil nur einige wenige mit *einer* Meinung auftreten. 
Prinzipiell ist die Politische Macht vieler nicht über einen Verein organisierter MTBler genaus hoch; aber nur wenn sie genauso geschlossen auftreten. Und das ist die Gefahr. Da bilden sich dann Untergruppen mit mehr/weniger Forderungen bzw. mit härterer oder weniger harter Gangart. Wenn das passiert haben die Politiker doch leichtes Spiel *alle Forderungen* abzulehnen, weil es dann lauter kleine Gruppen mit "unterschiedlichen Anliegen" sind und nicht mehr viele die das gleiche wollen. Dann kommt sogar für die genügsame Fraktion u. U. weniger heraus, als bei einer gemeinsamen Meinung. 

just my 2 Cent
Ulrich

P.S. ach ja: statt mehrerer Meinungen gibt's dann auch noch die Variante (wie's gerade hier passiert), dass die Leute, die eigentlich in eine Richtung ziehen wollen, sich untereinander nicht grün sind, weil sie "im Eifer des Gefechts" zu heftig formulieren (?) oder zu heftig auf harmlose Formulierungen (?) reagieren - und Politiker formulieren in Debatten sicher auch nicht immer mit der Goldwaage. Also  keep smiling!

P.P.S.: da war ich wohl der langsamste beim Antworten...


----------



## swe68 (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn wir alle einer Meinung sind, ist ja prima.
Ich denke, dass ein Verein, also DIMB hier ruhig eine organisatorische Rolle übernehmen kann (das bringt euch eventuell auch viele neue Mitglieder....), aber letzten Endes braucht ihr auch die Masse der Mountainbiker. Insofern ist es in aller Interesse, wenn auch die Leute mitmachen, die nicht organisiert sind. Und das sind keine Spinner


----------



## micha555 (13. Juni 2012)

Nö, zum Glück nicht!
Ich finde ja auch, dass ich bis zu meinem Eintritt kein Spinner war!


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn man alleine in diesem Thread hier betrachtet welchen Aufwand es bedeutet die unorganisierten Mountainbiker zu erreichen, wäre es insgesamt viel effektiver unser Organisationsgrad wäre höher.


----------



## Athabaske (13. Juni 2012)

...keine Ahnung was "besser" ist, Unorganisierte oder Karteileichen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Juni 2012)

Da könnte man auch nochmal drüber nachdenken:



HelmutK schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für alle bisherigen Angebote zur Unterstützung; das werden wir alles notieren und berücksichtigen.
> 
> Vielen Dank auch an alle, die sich in den letzten Wochen entschlossen haben, die Arbeit der DIMB auch mit einer Mitgliedschaft zu unterstützen. Auch wenn wir vieles mit Eurer Unterstützung ehrenamtlich schaffen können, so brauchen wir auch Mitglieder, um der Politik - zugegebenermaßen häufig auch im Hinterzimmer - zu zeigen, dass wir keine Randgruppe sind, und wir brauchen Beitragseinnahmen, um auch Flyer und andere Dinge finanzieren zu können (die Branche hauen wir natürlich auch an).
> 
> Aber es gibt noch weitere Dinge, mit denen Ihr uns unterstützen könnt. Gebt uns Facebook Likes und schreibt auf http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dimb-eV/145461577009 (ok, die DIMB Facebook Seite ist "sch...e", aber wir gehen das bei nächster Gelegenheit an) und nutzt auch Eure eigenen Facebookseiten, um auf Hessens Generalangriff auf das Mountainbiken aufmerksam zu machen. Politiker haben vielleicht nicht viel Ahnung vom Netz und Sozialen Netzwerken, aber die meisten haben schon einmal davon gehört, dass ihnen auch von dort Ungemach drohen könnte. Also helft uns, auch dort präsenter zu werden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Juni 2012)

oder auch darüber:


HelmutK schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang zwischen Schlagkraft und Professionalität einer Organisation auf der einen Seite und Mitgliederzahl und Finanzkraft auf der anderen Seite sollte man auch nicht ganz aus den Augen lassen.
> 
> Man kann an der DIMB Kritik üben und ihr deshalb fernbleiben und/oder sie deshalb nicht unterstützen, aber dann wird die DIMB auch nur langsam oder gar nicht als Interessenvertretung vorankommen. Oder man unterstützt die DIMB z. B., damit sie besser wird, was ich - befangen wie ich bin - derzeit als die sinnvollste Option ansehe. Wir würden durchaus gerne mehr und vor allem auch professioneller machen, aber wenn die Mountainbiker - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - überwiegend der DIMB fern bleiben, dann bleiben die Möglichkeiten beschränkt, ganz abgesehen davon, dass dann auch die Bereitschaft der Bikebranche an einem finanziell attraktivem Sponsoring weiterhin bescheiden ausfällt. Und die DIMB freut sich auch über Mitglieder, die mehr machen wollen als nur ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge zu zahlen. Aber das ehrenamtliche "Mehr" in einer Organisation findet in halt erst mit dritter Priorität nach Beruf und Familie statt. Auch das spricht für eine Professionalisierung, für die man aber auch Geld haben muss. Andere Organisationen, die aber auch andere Interessen verfolgen, sind den Mountainbikern mit ihrer "Allergie" gegen Organisationen und Vereinsmeierei da leider weit voraus; aber das kann man auch ändern, wenn man will:
> 
> ...


----------



## mvphilipp-1989 (13. Juni 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Mit bislang drei Kommentaren ist die von HelmutK empfohlene Reaktion auf den Artikel in den Kinzigtaler Nachrichten v. 07.6.2012 noch ziemlich dünne. Kein Wunder, wenn man im Volk glaubt, die Biker ließen sich so etwas gefallen.


Die veröffentlichen bei weitem nicht jeden Kommentar ab. Alleine von uns sind schon drei Kommentare dort abgegeben worden, kein einziger wurde online gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (14. Juni 2012)

mvphilipp-1989 schrieb:


> Die veröffentlichen bei weitem nicht jeden Kommentar ab. Alleine von uns sind schon drei Kommentare dort abgegeben worden, kein einziger wurde online gestellt.



dito. wird von einen redakteur überprüft - dann erscheint nix


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. Juni 2012)

Was mich - wie viele andere auch bewegt, sind die vorgeschobenen Argumente:

Wie kann man allenernstes die Bodenverdichtung durch Singletrails - die nicht mal 1 Promill der Taunusfläche ausmachen - als Argument anführen, wenn in den letzten 3 Jahren die Harvester den Taunus in eine abscheulich aussehende Holzindustriewüste verwandelt, bei der 1/3 der Fläche quasi unwiderbringlich hinüber ist. 

Wenn Harvester bei durchfeuchtetem Boden (die letzzte Holzerntesaisons ja immer der Fall) in Gefällstücke einfährt, ist der Boden für mind. 30 Jahre hinüber. Z.B. gab es hierzu eine Greenpeace-Recherche auf SPO (glaube ich). Das mit dem 1/3 Fläche kann man ganz einfach nachvollziehen: Entweder einfach Augen auf im Wald oder einfach rechnen: Alle 20 Meter eine Einschlagschneise von 4-5 Meter Breite, dazu erhebliche Kollateralschäden und Querwege.

Sachsen zB hat eine Verordnung, unter welchen Bedingungen (Bodenfeuchte, Wetter) ein Harvester in welche Gefällstücke einfahren darf. Hier im Taunus wird immer eingefahren - egal wie die Bedingungen sind.

Neulich oberhalb Neroberg: Da steht doch allen Ernstes eine Tafel mit dem bekannten Nachhaltigkeitslabel (dem ich schon immer so getraut habe wie Biolabels auf halben Hähnchen zu 1,50 ). Dieses Waldstück wurde als besonders nachhaltig ausgezeichnet und es sah noch schlimmer aus als oberhalb der Platte. Alles komplett durchgewühlt, Fahrspuren der Höllengeräte 30 cm tief in den Boden gegraben, stehengelassene Laubbäume mit abgerissenen großen Ästen, die runterhingen (so kommen die Schädlinge besser rein) und so weiter... Ich hätte das filmen sollen und irgendeiner TV-Reportage-Sendung zukommen lassen sollen. Das Thema Etikettenschwindel greifen die ja gerne auf.

Damit das ganz klar ist: Ich bin absolut für Naturschutz - adnn aber konsequent und nicht verlogen. Wenn MTBer raus - dann auch Wanderer, Reiter, Förster und vor allem Harvester. Ansonsten halte ich da soviel von wie von Biosprit (jahrhundertealter Urwald wird gerodet, um Monokultur-Spritpflanzen anzubauen).

Soviel von mir dazu. Allen "Aktivisten" schon mal mein Dankeschön...


----------



## sic_ (14. Juni 2012)

Nachhaltigkeit im Wald hat doch nichts mit Harvesterspuren oder allgemein Spuren von der Holzernte zu tun.
Da gehts rein darum, nur so viel Holz zu entnehmen wie nachwachsen kann und geerntete Flurstücke wieder aufzuforsten.

Als positivbeispiel:
Auf dem Heimweg kam ich an einem Trail vorbei bei dem die Kommune die ausfahrt auf den Weg freigeschnitten hat.
Auf nachfragen wurd bestätigt, dass nichts zurückgebaut/zerstört wird, sondern lediglich die Ausfahrt etwas freigeschnitten um etwaigen Konflikten vorzubeugen.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. Juni 2012)

Bitte sehr: Wer hier nicht zuhaus ist und das Desaster im Taunus nicht gesehen hat - bitte einfach keine Statements dazu erlauben!!!

Die haben hier diesen Winter gefühlt jeden 3. Baum aus dem Wald geholt. Erzähl mir nicht, dass 40 Meter hohe Laubbäume in 3 Jahren nachwachsen. Abgesehen davon, dass 1/3 der Bodenfläche für immer zerstört ist. 

Schau Dich bitte erst hier um und bild Dir dann deine Meinung. 

Hier kannst Du mal nachlesen, was Harvester-Einsatz für den Boden bedeutet:
http://www.smul.sachsen.de/sbs/download/Holzerntetechnologien.pdf
 Übrigens haben wir m.E. im Taunus fast überall die Bodenveränderung 
"Plastische Deformation mit viskosem Bodenfließen", die jegliches vernünftiges Nachwachsen für die nächst Jahrzehnte nahezu ausschließt (Stichworte Porenverlauf und Gashaushalt).

Angehängtes Bild: So ungefähr sieht es im Taunus überall aus.

Sorry für die Emotionen - aber das Thema bringt mich auf die Palme...


----------



## Athabaske (14. Juni 2012)

...liebe Leut', diese endlosen Harvester-Diskussionen bringen uns weder in der Sache noch ideel weiter!

Sinnlos, so sinnlos...


----------



## M::::: (14. Juni 2012)

Die Harvesterdiskussion ist zwar berechtigt,aber bis die MTB ler darauf Einfluss haben,muss in Sachen DIMB Mitgliederzahlen noch richtig was passieren.

Über Geocaching weiß ich nicht so wahnsinnig viel,würde mich aber prinzipiell der Argumentation von Tilman anschließen (kommt ja auch nicht so oft vor).

Ich würde aber noch gerne einen Ansatzpunkt anbringen -der in meiner Wahrnehmung- etwas zu kurz gekommen ist:

Der Schulterschluss mit Tourismusorten.
Im Kontext z.B. Willingen.
Willingen gehört zu den Orten mit den stärksten Übernachtungzahlen in Hessen und ist ja unsbestritten Biker freundlich.
Die evtl. aus der Politik kommende Argumentation, das es die Strecken der Bikearena ggf. vom Verbot ausgesparrt werden,zählen nicht.
Nur ein fehlendes Schild und schon ist man illegal unterwegs.
Mit ins Boot könnte man da auch Winterberg holen, als 2. MTB Epizentrum der Region, mit starken Übernachtungszahlen.
Winterberg liegt zwar in NRW,aber in ein paar Bikekilometern ist man schon in Hessen,so das der MTB Tourismus auch in Winterberg betroffen wäre.
Das wären 2 starke Fürsprecher.

Wenn die Unterschriftenaktionen losgehen,sollte man auch in den niederländischen Foren dafür Werbung machen.
Die Niederländer sind auf jeden Fall im Sauerland eine extrem relevante wirtschaftliche Größe.
In Winterberg im speziellen als auch im Sauerland im allgemeinen,stellen die Niederländer die größte Tourismusgruppe und sind sehr MTB affin.
Denen würde es auch sauer aufstoßen,wenn mit Biken im hessischen Sauerland Schluß wäre.

Gruß M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (14. Juni 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Die haben hier diesen Winter gefühlt jeden 3. Baum aus dem Wald geholt. Erzähl mir nicht, dass 40 Meter hohe Laubbäume in 3 Jahren nachwachsen.


 
Soll man also keine Bäume mehr ernten, weil die so langsam nachwachsen? Wald ist Produktionsfläche!



Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr: Wer hier nicht zuhaus ist und das Desaster im Taunus nicht gesehen hat - bitte einfach keine Statements dazu erlauben!!!


 
Ich arbeite am und im Taunus.



Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Schau Dich bitte erst hier um und bild Dir dann deine Meinung.


 
Mach´ich am und im Taunus beruflich seit über 20 Jahren. Und im Taunus sieht es eben nicht überall so aus wie auf dem Bild.

Daß der Harvestereinsatz nicht ideal ist, weiß ich selber. Aber wer bezahlt Holzerntetechniken, die weniger bodenbeanspruchend sind? Ich würde das mal mit den zuständigen Förstern in Königstein und Weilrod bereden.


----------



## sic_ (14. Juni 2012)

Zum teil sind es doch auch einfach nur Veraltete Maschienen die da im Einsatz sind und dementsprechend eine mittelschwere Sauerei hinterlassen.
Aus Erfahrung weiß ich das ein moderner Harvester solche Spuren NICHT hinterlässt. Zumal das befahren von nicht Standfesten Böden eh untersagt ist. Das sind imho Fingerzeige auf die Falschen Personen. 
Solange die Verbraucher nicht mehr zahlen wollen, um mit Bodenschonenden Techniken arbeiten zu können, ist die diskussion eh sinnlos.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bezüglich des Betretungsrechts scheint mir der bloße Verweis auf die Schäden, die durch den Einsatz von Harvestern entstehen für unser Anliegen (Verhinderung einer Wegbreitenregelung) in der Tat wenig hilfreich, weil das Ziel der Wegbreitenregelung nicht ist, Bodenschäden durch Mountainbiker auf Wegen zu verhindern.

Hierfür wäre die aktuelle Regelung bereits ausreichend, die das Befahren fester Wege erlaubt. Die Bedeutung des Begriffs "fester Weg" liegt darin, dass durch das Befahren weder Schäden am Waldboden noch außergewöhnliche Schäden am Weg selbst entstehen, die für Eigentümer unzumutbar sind oder die Benutzung durch andere Erholungssuchenden beeinträchtigen. 

Auf die Harvester bzw. die Maßnahmen zur Feinerschließung könnte man zu sprechen kommen, wenn man mit einem Waldbesitzer über die Anlage eines Trails verhandelt. Wer alle 20 - 30 m einen Rückeweg anlegt, dem sollte eine Bikespur nicht allzuviel ausmachen - könnte man meinen...

So wie ich die bisherige Argumentation in Hessen verfolgt habe, will man ja auf der einen Seite mit der Wegbreitenregelung eine restriktivere Handhabung des Betretungsrechts erreichen, um das Fahren abseits der Wege in den Griff zu bekommen und auf der anderen Seite den Trailbau in bestimmten Bereichen zulassen - sozusagen als Kompensation. Das Letztere könnte man aufgrund der aktuellen Gesetzeslage jetzt auch schon, so dass für uns eigentlich nichts gewonnen ist.

Ich bitte deshalb eindringlich darum das Betretungsrecht vom Trailbau konsequent zu trennen, da das eine rechtlich gesehen mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat.

Sollte das Ziel der Wegbreitenregelung sein, das Querfeldeinfahren zu verhindern, ist das hierzu wohl ziemlich untauglich und daher rechtstaatlich eher sehr problematisch.

Interessant im Zusammenhang mit den Holzerntearbeiten ist allendings, dass es mittlerweile mehrere Studien und entsprechende Empfehlungen oder gar Regelungen staatlicher Seits zum Einsatz der Holzerntemaschinen und zu Maßnahmen der Feinerschließung gibt.

Und hier gibt es durchaus einen Ansatz, den man weiter verfolgen könnte, denn auch zum Mountainbiking gibt es staatliche Aussagen z. B. vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz.

Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) ist die wissenschaftliche Behörde des Bundes für den nationalen und internationalen Naturschutz. Es ist eine der Ressortforschungseinrichtungen des Bundes und gehört zum Geschäftsbereich des Bundesumweltministeriums.

Das BfN unterstützt das Bundesumweltministerium fachlich und wissenschaftlich in allen Fragen des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege sowie bei der internationalen Zusammenarbeit. Zur Erfüllung seiner Aufgaben betreibt es wissenschaftliche Forschung auf diesen Gebieten und setzt verschiedene Förderprogramme um. 

Dort heißt es zu den Auswirkungen auf die Natur (jetzt mal nur zum Boden):
Mountainbikes sind geländegängige Sportgeräte, welche im Prinzip auch ein Fahren abseits vorhandener Wegnetze ermöglichen. Dieses auch von Seiten der Biker verpönte Querfeldein-Fahren kann durch die mechanische Einwirkung der Reifen auf die Pflanzendecke der Natur erhebliche Schäden zufügen. Vor allem auf feuchtem Untergrund hinterlassen breite, stark profilierte Reifen häufig tiefe (Brems-)Spuren und fördern so die Bodenerosion.

Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz geht demnach davon aus, dass auf Wegen nicht mit Schäden durch Mountainbiker zu rechnen ist.

Im Weiteren bezieht sich das BfN auf ökologisch sensiblen Regionen. Nun ist der Wald aber nicht per se ökologisch sensibel... 

Im Vergleich hierzu noch, was das Bundesamt für Naturschutz über die Auswirkungen des Reitens sagt:

Den Einfluss, welchen das Reiten selbst auf den Naturraum hat, hängt vor allem mit der Einwirkung der scharfkantigen Hufe auf die Vegetationsdecke und den damit verbundenen Schäden zusammen. Diese Beeinträchtigungen sind aber nur dann erheblich, wenn damit eine Störung von erhaltenswerter Vegetation bzw. schutzwürdiger Lebensräume von Flora und Fauna wie beispielsweise Feuchtgebieten und Dünenregionen erfolgt. Zu ökologischen Belastungen kommt es aber vor allem, wenn Reiter die Wege verlassen und in empfindliche Lebensräume vordringen.

Zum Abschluss darf ich Euch noch einen Blick in die Broschüre "Guten Morgen Natur" des BfN aus 2007 empfehlen.
Den Seiten 32 - 35 kann man entnehmen, dass das BfN im Mountainbiken keine Problem für die Natur sieht, solange es nach den Trail-Rules erfolgt:

*Natursport Mountain Biking*
Auf asphaltierten Straßen sind Mountainbiker
unterfordert. Schließlich sagt ja schon
der Name, dass Mountainbikes in die Berge
gehören. Wer die Erfahrung einmal macht,
auf autofreien Bergwegen mit dem Fahrrad
unterwegs zu sein, möchte dieses Naturerlebnis
nicht mehr missen. Dazu kommt die
sportliche Herausforderung. Auf Schotterpisten,
Waldwegen und Singletrails, können
Mountainbikefahrer ihr Können unter
Beweis stellen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich,
dass ein entsprechend guter Fahrer im Sattel
sitzt. Das Können eines Bikers zeichnet
sich nicht nur durch seine Fahrtechnik aus,
sondern auch durch sein Verhalten in der
Natur. ...

Vielen Dank für`s Durchhalten.

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## Tilman (15. Juni 2012)

Ich gehe, was unsere Thematik angeht, von  Aspekten aus


Unklar bleibt für die praktische Anwendung durch Biker, die weder Rechtsliteratur noch Wikpedia mit sich führen, die Wegedefinition (was ist denn nun ein Weg und was nicht?)
.
"Bike-geeignete Wege" mit breiten festen Wegen gleichzusetzen, ist schlichtweg fachlich falsch, ....
.
....es fehlen bis heute Begründungen hinsichtlich tatsächlich regelmäßiger bike-verursachter breitenabhängiger Wege-Schäden und hinsichtlich der Behauptung, daß nur breite Wege der sicheren Lenkung konkurrierender Besuchergruppen wie Wanderer, Reiter etc. dienen, zumal ggf. das Gegenteil der Fall sein kann.
.
Nicht meßbare Wegebreiten (ob mit oder ohne Sinn) sind von vornherein rechtlich nicht haltbar.
.
Es muß dabei bleiben, daß Wegesperrungen durchweg einer nachvollziehbaren (!) Begründung dessen bedarf, der Wege sperrt,....
.
....ein seriöser Waldbesitzer wird damit keine Probleme haben.
.
.Was die Harvester angeht, ist das ein guter Grund, Förster, die das Wort "Bike" vielleicht schon nicht mehr hören können, mal wegen nicht-bikebezogener Sachen anzusprechen


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Harvester-Sensibilisierung schon wichtig, suche deswegen auch oft das Gespräch mit Wanderern, wie sie eigentlich diesen desolaten Waldzustand empfinden.

Wie schön öfter gesagt: Ich fahre seit 20 jahren MTB und erst die letzten beiden Jahre ist mir das so extrem aufgefallen: Täglich rücken diese Dinger auf völlig durchfeuchteten Böden ein.

Und wenn ein DIMB-Umweltreferent solche Statements wie oben raushaut (Wald ist Produktionsfläche) sollte die DIMB sich mal überlegen, wen sie da so alles als Sprachrohr nutzt. Das dem mit der Produktionsfläche leider so ist, will ich nicht abstreiten - aber wie kann man sich als Umweltreferent so dahinterstellen?

Übrigens hatte ich Dich mit meinem Posting gar nicht angesprochen! Warum Du da so reagierst, ist mir nicht erklärlich.

Also nochmal: Wie wäre es mit Info-Veranstaltungen mit Wanderern? Solidarisierung verleijht uns mehr Gewicht.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Juni 2012)

Leute, baut doch nicht solche Barrikaden in den Köpfen!

Das Harvester-Thema ist das eine und hat doch mit der freizeitlichen Nutzung des Waldes gar nichts zu tun!

Wald ist Wirtschaftsraum und Freizeitbereich, beides muss zu den gegebenen Bedingungen möglich sein, aber im Normalfall sind die Rückeschneisen keine Beeinträchtigung für das Fahren auf Wanderwegen.

Man kann die maschinelle Fortwirtschaft (zu Recht) kritisieren, man kann die Missstände durch die offensichtlich allerort zu beobachtenden Steigerungen im Waldeinschlag kritisieren. Aber kann mir jemand erklären, was das mit unserem Sport zu tun hat?

Es dürfte doch Konsens sein, wir bewegen uns auf trails - Pfaden und Wanderwegen, nicht quer durch den Wald.

Beim Thema Bodenverdichtung oder -errosion hilft es auch nicht weiter auf die größeren Verursacher dieser Probleme zu zeigen, das enthebt einen selbst nicht der Verantwortung sich entsprechend zu verhalten.

Die meisten Argumente aus der Naturschutzecke kann man elegant wiederlegen oder relativieren, kann so den Befürchtungen die offensichtlich bestehen ein Contra bieten. Auf Harvesterspuren zu zeigen ist Sandkastenverhalten - aber der hat doch auch Sand geworfen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Juni 2012)

Da stimme ich gerne zu.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (15. Juni 2012)

@Athabaske:

Agree 

Die Diskussion bzgl. Harvester, Bodenverdichtung, MTB, ... hatten wir im letzten Herbst auch bei der Infoveranstaltung am Gießener Schiffenberg. Das Thema war aber recht schnell beendet, weil beide Seiten einsehen mussten, dass diese Diskussion zu nichts führt. Zu jeder Studie gibt wieder eine andere Studie die das genaue Gegenteil besagt etc. pp.
*
Ich erkläre also hiermit das Harvester-Thema für beendet !*

Konzentrieren wird uns lieber auf das Thema Wegbreite und warum man uns nicht auf schmalen Trails fahren lassen möchte.


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...liebe Leut', diese endlosen Harvester-Diskussionen bringen uns weder in der Sache noch ideel weiter!
> 
> Sinnlos, so sinnlos...



Eigentlich gar nicht sinnlos. Das Argument ist ja nicht "Wenn wir nicht dürfen, dürfen die Harvester auch nicht" Das Argument ist "Vor dem Hintergrund der Zerstörungen durch Harvester sind die Spuren der ach so bösen Mountainbikern unbedeutend" und damit keine Begründung für Sperrungen.

Es wirkt imagefördernd bei den unbedarften Mitbürgern bezüglich der wahren Umweltzerstörung durch MTB, wenn Bild A=Harvester und Bild B=Klitzekeine MTB-Spur oder Schanze direkt gegenüber gestellt werden. 

Und in einem Gutachten im Rahmen eines Verwaltungsgerichtsprozesses gegen die Vorschrift des Hessischen Forstgesetzes, wäre das die Entkräftung der Aushebelung eines Bundesgesetzes (wie heißt das Ding noch Bundesnaturschutzgesetz? oder so...) in dem sportliche Aktivitäten garantiert sind "....es sei denn...der Umweltschutz spricht dagegen", frei formuliert.
Diese Begründung wäre damit hinfällig. Und damit würde Bundesgesetz Landesgesetz schlagen.

Das muss allerdings erst mal jemand durchziehen.


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> *
> Ich erkläre also hiermit das Harvester-Thema für beendet !*



das thema bringt uns bei den diskussionen mit der politik und dem forst nix - weil die alle so argumentieren wie tilmann: wald = wirtschaftsraum, ende.

aber wie schon des öfteren und nicht nur von mir immer wieder geschrieben: es bringt uns was, wenn es darum geht, neutrale waldbesucher auf unsere seite zu ziehen. weil gerade so drastische bilder wie oben helfen, bei den neutralen besuchern das vorurteil "biker zerstören den wald" ad absurdum zu führen. denn im direkten vergleich bikerspur gegen harvesterspur wirkt das argument lächerlich und genau das hilft uns dann. 

also würde ich das thema zwar als diskussionsthema auch beenden - als werbemittel (weiter vorne gab es schöne vorschläge, wioe das aussehen könnte) sollte man es sich nicht aus der hand nehmen lassen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (18. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> das thema bringt uns bei den diskussionen mit der politik und dem forst nix - weil die alle so argumentieren wie tilmann: wald = wirtschaftsraum, ende.



Das war nicht mein Argument!


----------



## ml IX (19. Juni 2012)

So, heute bei der Flyerverteilung haben ich festgestellt, wie wenige eigentlich davon wissen, was da auf uns zukommt/geplant ist. Hab auf jeden Fall Zusagen bezÃ¼glich UnterstÃ¼tzung bekommen. ï¿¼
Die Frage nach Plakaten/Postern war definitiv da. Unterschriftlisten sobald vorhanden werden ausgelegt. Bin heute abend nochmal auf Tour zum verteilen.


----------



## Matze1983 (19. Juni 2012)

Habe am WE nicht aufgepasst: Hängt ein Poster oben auf der Platte am Büdchen oder liegen da Flyer?


----------



## mtb-spass (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Ich wiederhole mich zwar aber trotzdem.
	Der Wald ist zum Nutzen der Menschen da, nicht als Design-Fläche des Forstes!

	Man kann so viel Trails bauen wie man will, das fällt bei der gesamtem Waldfläche überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht, ich sage es hier noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit:
Selbst tausende neuer Trails machen in der Gesamtsumme des hessischen Waldes weit, weit weniger als ein  Tausendstel der Gesamtfläche aus. Es ist somit total unwichtig für den Waldboden ob es Trails gibt oder nicht, auch für die Klimaschutzfunktion ist es unwichtig und auch für die Erosion.
Ich kann in keinster Weise verstehen, warum wir das Thema Beschädigung des Waldbodens überhaupt erachten. Und bitte denkt daran, der Südtaunus und Teile des Odenwaldes sind nicht repräsentativ für den hessischen Spessart.  In den meisten Regionen des hessischen Spessart begegnet man stundenlang niemandem wenn man durch den Wald fährt.

	Aus meiner Sicht ist es so, dass der Forst es einfach ästhetisch unschön findet, wenn der Wald mit Trails durchzogen ist. Ich finde es schlimm von den Initiatoren neuer Waldgesetze wegen egoistischer, eigener Vorstellungen eines Bildes vom Wald abertausender Menschen darunter leiden zu lassen. Eigentlich müssten wir darüber sprechen, den Wald für den Bau von Trails freizugeben anstatt über das Gegenteil zu sprechen, Beschränkungen.

	Das einzige Argument, gegen eine stärkere Waldnutzung ist das Wild. Hier muss man Interessen der Menschen und des Wildes gegeneinander abwägen. Hier könnte man Teilbereiche des Waldes als Schutzzonen erklären, jedoch bitte ich daran zu denken, das der Mensch wichtiger als das Wild ist und ich will nichts vom Forst bezüglich Ansiedelung des Wolfes hören und gleichzeitig Schutz des Wildes, kein Rot- und auch kein Schwarzwild wird sich über Wolfsrudel freuen.

	Abschließend, ich würde es begrüßen, wenn Thomas von der DIMB mal über meine Meinung nachdenkt und in diese Richtig läuft, das Gespräch mit dem Staatssekretär ging meiner Meinung nach nicht stringent genug in diese Richtung.


----------



## Athabaske (20. Juni 2012)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> ...Abschließend, ich würde es begrüßen, wenn Thomas von der DIMB mal über meine Meinung nachdenkt und in diese Richtig läuft, das Gespräch mit dem Staatssekretär ging meiner Meinung nach nicht stringent genug in diese Richtung.


...finde ich auch wichtig, und überhaupt könnte die Merkel nicht auch bei Dir anrufen und nach dem werten Befinden fragen?


----------



## powderJO (20. Juni 2012)

> Man kann so viel Trails bauen wie man will, ...



auch wenn ich das Ã¤hnlich sehe wie du (solange keine bÃ¤ume gefÃ¤llt werden, der mÃ¼ll liegen bleibt etc) - ich fÃ¼rchte in der diskussion mit dem forst und anderen behÃ¶rden kommt man mit dieser einstellung nicht weiter. und ganz ehrlich: ich bin sicher ein renitentes kerlchen, dass nicht jeden mist, der von oben kommt einfach hinnimmt â aber hier wÃ¼rden wir uns mit solchen forderungen nur selbst ins knie fikken.


----------



## mtb-spass (20. Juni 2012)

> auch wenn ich das ähnlich sehe wie du (solange keine bäume gefält werden, der müll liegen bleibt etc) - ich fürchte in der diskussion mit dem forst und anderen behörden kommt man mit dieser einstellung nicht weiter. und ganz ehrlich: ich bin sicher ein renitentes kerlchen, dass nicht jeden mist, der von oben kommt einfach hinnimmt  aber hier würden wir uns mit solchen forderungen nur selbst ins knie fikken



mal abgesehen davon das ich mich über jeden baum freue, der gefällt wird weil man im spessart an wald erstickt wird sicher wegen einem trail kein baum gefällt aber mal generell.....
es gibt dinge im leben die sind richtig und es gibt dinge im leben die sind falsch. warum nicht die richtigen dinge vertreten?
ich hab weiterhin ein problem damit, egoistischen leuten, die falsche dinge tun und rücksichtslos andere menschen schäden und denen das egal ist auch noch klein bei zu geben


----------



## micha555 (20. Juni 2012)

Weiß man denn was über die offizielle Begründung für die Änderung des Gesetzes? Ich meine jetzt nicht, was irgendwer gesagt hat oder in einem Interview von sich gegeben hat, sondern gibt es da ein offizielles Papier? Von wem auch immer! Wer sind eigentlich die Initiatoren der Änderung?

Wir reden hier über alles mögliche, aber wenn die Begründung der Wildschutz ist, sind Argumente in Richtung Ernteschäden für die Tonne (nur so als Beispiel)!


----------



## Premutos (21. Juni 2012)

mtb-spass schrieb:


>     Der Wald ist zum Nutzen der Menschen da, nicht als Design-Fläche des Forstes!



Ich will ja jetzt hier nicht den Öko raushängen lassen, aber diese Einstellung finde ich doch ziemlich egoistisch und kurzsichtig. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Wald in erster Linie ein Ökosystem und als Lebensraum wichtig für den Erhalt der heimischen Tier- und Pflanzenwelt. Dieser Grundgedanke, dass alles nur dazu da ist um vom Menschen "genutzt" zu werden, ist mE falsch und Hauptgrund für die meißten Umweltprobleme lokal und global.



mtb-spass schrieb:


>     Man kann so viel Trails bauen wie man will, das fällt bei der  gesamtem Waldfläche überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht, ich sage es hier noch  einmal in aller Deutlichkeit:
> Selbst tausende neuer Trails machen in der Gesamtsumme des hessischen  Waldes weit, weit weniger als ein  Tausendstel der Gesamtfläche aus. Es  ist somit total unwichtig für den Waldboden ob es Trails gibt oder  nicht, auch für die Klimaschutzfunktion ist es unwichtig und auch für  die Erosion



Du scheinst dir da ja ganz schön sicher zu sein. Kannst du das auch mal irgendwie belegen?



mtb-spass schrieb:


> jedoch bitte ich daran zu denken, das der Mensch wichtiger als das Wild ist



Wichtiger wofür? Das Wild lebt im Wald, wir sind nur Besucher. Von daher sind die Interessen des Wildes in diesem Falle entsprechend höher anzusiedeln.

Bei der ganzen Wildstörungsgeschichte geht's aber um was ganz anderes. Die Viecher werden ziemlich nervös, wenn plötzlich irgendwelche Biker an Ecken angekachelt kommen, wo die vorher immer ihre Ruhe hatten. Und dann fressen die die Bäume kaputt. Also das Wild, hoffentlich nicht die Biker.

Und zum Thema Wolf: Wie auch alle anderen größeren Raubtiere wurde dieser in Deutschland ausgerottet. Glücklicherweise hat man eingesehen, dass das doch nicht ganz in Ordnung war und jetzt darf er sich wieder ansiedeln. Das hat sogar den Vorteil, dass der Mensch nicht mehr in die Populationen eingreifen muss und sich ein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellen kann. 



mtb-spass schrieb:


>     Abschließend, ich würde es begrüßen, wenn Thomas von der DIMB mal über meine Meinung nachdenkt und in diese Richtig läuft



Wir wollen's mal nicht hoffen, sonst lassen die uns demnächst in gar keinen Wald mehr rein.

Ziel sollte es doch wohl sein, zunächst mal den Status-Quo zu erhalten und wenn möglich sinnvolle Angebote für die Freeride-Fraktion zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das wird wohl kaum funktionieren, wenn wir plötzlich fordern selbst überall bauen zu dürfen wo wir wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (21. Juni 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Wildstörungsgeschichte geht's aber um was ganz anderes. Die Viecher werden ziemlich nervös, wenn plötzlich irgendwelche Biker an Ecken angekachelt kommen, wo die vorher immer ihre Ruhe hatten. Und dann fressen die die Bäume kaputt. Also das Wild, hoffentlich nicht die Biker.



Ich gehe öfters durch den Wald, nicht nur durch den 'eigenen'. Auf den Wegen, aber auch gerne abseits der Wege so wie es mir das Gesetz nunmal erlaubt. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wieso ich dabei das Wild mehr stören sollte als wenn ich dabei noch ein Rad unter dem Hintern hätte. Allerdings geht es in der Diskussion auch garnicht darum durch den Wald zu fahren, sondern über Wege, dazu zähle ich auch Pfade, und auch hier stört ein Radfahrer meiner Meinung nach genauso viel oder wenig wie ein Wanderer. Dewegen ist eine Wegebreitenregelung nur für Radfahrer in dem Zusammenhang ziemlich sinnfrei.


----------



## Athabaske (21. Juni 2012)

Genau, das Wild kann sehr wohl zwischen Baggypant und Lodenmantel unterscheiden und passt sein Verhalten entsprechend an. Wenn man nicht gerade abseits der Wege durchs Unterholz kachelt fühlt sich die Rehe normalerweise nicht gestört...


----------



## Asrael (21. Juni 2012)

Najaaa... also meine bei Feuchtigkeit jaulende avid geht mir sogar selbst auf die Eier und ich bin kein Reh, in keinster Weise


----------



## Athabaske (21. Juni 2012)

Und wieviel Stück Wild hast Du beim Bremsen schon in wilder Flucht gesehen?

Die Scheu des Wilds hat ihre Ursache in der Bejagung und nicht wegen der Freizeitler im Wald...


----------



## Premutos (21. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade abseits der Wege durchs Unterholz kachelt fühlt sich die Rehe normalerweise nicht gestört...


Wenn ich den Post von mtb-spass nicht total missverstanden habe, dann ist es seiner Meinung nach vollkommen in Ordnung Trails überall quer durch's Unterholz zu ziehen wie man halt grad Bock drauf hat. Und dann fühlen sich die Rehe schon gestört.

Das Fahren auf Wegen unabhängig von irgendwelchen sinnfreien Wegbreitenregelungen wollte ich eigentlich nicht kritisieren, das will ich ja schließlich auch weiterhin straffrei praktizieren dürfen.


----------



## Premutos (21. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Und wieviel Stück Wild hast Du beim Bremsen schon in wilder Flucht gesehen?



Gar keins. Aber ich benutz auch die Wege die's schon gibt, und bau mir keine neuen.



Athabaske schrieb:


> Die Scheu des Wilds hat ihre Ursache in der Bejagung und nicht wegen der Freizeitler im Wald...



Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber als potentielle Beutetiere hatten Rehe wohl schon immer einen ausgeprägten Fluchtreflex. Ansonsten hätten die auch ziemlich schlechte Karten in der Evolution gehabt. 
Von daher zweifel ich mal stark an, dass die Scheu erst durch die Bejagung entstanden ist.

Aber darum geht's hier ja auch gar nicht. Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass es unserer Sache nicht unbedingt zuträglich ist, wenn manche der Meinung sind sie könnten mit dem Klappspaten losziehen und den Wald nach ihren Vorstellungen umgestalten. Und dann auch noch ernsthaft glauben, dass könnte gar keine negativen Auswirkungen haben weil's ja eh schon viel zu viel Wald gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (21. Juni 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> ...Aber darum geht's hier ja auch gar nicht. Ich wollte nur anmerken, dass es unserer Sache nicht unbedingt zuträglich ist, wenn manche der Meinung sind sie könnten mit dem Klappspaten losziehen und den Wald nach ihren Vorstellungen umgestalten. Und dann auch noch ernsthaft glauben, dass könnte gar keine negativen Auswirkungen haben weil's ja eh schon viel zu viel Wald gibt.


...da hast Du Recht, vollkommen Recht!

Zumindest Rotwild zeigt beispielsweise in Nationalparks wesentlich weniger Scheu als in Gegenden wo sie bejagt werden. Dort kann auch beobachtet werden dass die Nachtaktivität eine Anpassung an den Jagddruck zu sein scheint.


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Juni 2012)

*Direkt und immer auf dem letzten Stand zum Thema Open Trails Hessen über facebook.*






  Die 1000 ist überschritten!
So nun gehen wir die 10000 an


----------



## sic_ (23. Juni 2012)

Wie wird das eigentlich dann in Grenzgebieten gehandhabt?
Ich kenn einige Trails die wild über die BaWü/Hessengrenze gehen. Darf ich dann nurnoch bis zum Land des Apfelweins fahren und dort steht ein Polizist mit Knöllchenblock oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? 

Es ist imho reichlich schwachsinnig einen tolerierten Trail in BaWü zu fahren, der plötzlich in Hessen verboten ist. Um überhaupt Tickets verteilen zu dürfen, müssten doch erstmal klar erkennbare Grenzen da sein und wo sind die schon im Wald..


----------



## mw.dd (23. Juni 2012)

Wo gibt es in BaWü "tolerierte Trails"? Also toleriert im Sinn von "nicht verboten"?


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juni 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wo gibt es in BaWü "tolerierte Trails"? Also toleriert im Sinn von "nicht verboten"?



Tolerierte Trails sind z.B. im MTB Wegenetz des Naturpark Schwarzwaldes. Diese Strecken sind dann auch mit MTB Wegweisern beschildert. Es sind aber sehr wenige Abschnitte des Wegenetzes Trails. Ich schätze unter 5%. Und selbst diese sind oft eher breitere Erdwege. Die Gemeinden haben aber grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, bestimmte Strecken freizugeben.

Über den http://www.naturparkscout.de/ kann man sich die Strecken anzeigen lassen. Dazu eine Region wählen und dann Links auf "Naturpark Karte" und dann "MTB Wegenetz" und "Wegequalität" anzeigen lassen.

Im übrigen fahren hier (Nordschwarzwald) die Meisten auf schmalen Wegen und kümmern sich nicht um das Verbot. Bußgelder sind mir nur vom Hörensagen bekannt. Solange man nicht gerade am Sonntag in der Nähe der Parkplätze unterwegs ist, gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme. Aber es ist schon immer ein ungutes Gefühl dabei.

ciao heiko


----------



## sir.race (24. Juni 2012)

> Weiß man denn was über die offizielle Begründung für die Änderung des Gesetzes?



Würde mich auch interessieren. Was war eigentlich in BaWü der Grund. Angebliche Konflikte auf Trails?


----------



## Bodenprobe (24. Juni 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Was war eigentlich in BaWü der Grund. Angebliche Konflikte auf Trails?



Wie immer:
- Forst- und Jagdlobby, klassisch gut vernetzt
- leistungsarme Logikprozessoren, die eine klare Ableitung von Ursache und Wirkung verhindern
- intolerante soziale Prägung
- fehende geistige Flexibilität
- passive Lebenseinstellung
...


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juni 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Was war eigentlich in BaWü der Grund. Angebliche Konflikte auf Trails?



Meines Wissens war die offizielle Begründung die Sicherheit beim gegenseitigen passieren. Nach dem Motto: Ein Lenker ist 1m breit, also müssen wir 2m breite Wege haben.

Jetzt haben wir ja eine Rot-Grüne Landesregierung. Da sollte man eigentlich nochmals einen Anlauf nehmen, dieses Gesetz zu kippen. 

Der Tourismus bei uns ist jedenfalls nicht glücklich darüber. Wir haben das Image eines Bike unfreundlichen Standortes, obwohl wir ja von der Landschaft und den Wegen alle Möglichkeiten hätten. Aber nach vernichtenden Urteilen zum Wegenetz von der DIMB und vom Bike Magazin ist unser Image dahin. Jeder Einheimische rät den Touristen von den offiziellen Touren ab und gibt ein paar private Geheimtipps.

Meines Wissens arbeitet z.B. ein Tourismusverband mit einem Tourveranstalter zusammen, welcher auch gerne mal auf nicht offiziellen Trail fährt. Da werden natürlich alle Mitfahrer während der Tour gefragt, ob sie bereit sind, die Gesetze zu übertreten. 

ciao heiko


----------



## sic_ (24. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Grün/Rot die 2m Regel einfach so kippt.
Eher würde man damit schlafende Hunde wecken und die Regierung noch auf blödere Ideen bringen.

Ob die 2m Regel jetzt aber durchgesetzt wird ist von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich. Solange man jetzt um HD/Weinheim oder im vorderen, Badischen Odenwald nicht total daneben benimmt, interresiert es niemanden so wirklich.
Viele Förster würden ja gerne sowas wie in Stromberg oder Heidelberg auch in ihrem oder im Nachbarrevier sehen da es einfach den Wildwuchs massiv eindämmt und man so das ganze auch besser kontrollieren kann.
Oft scheitert es aber nicht am Förster sondern am zuständigen Amt. Wenn da von vornherein schon abgeblockt wird, kann der Förster auch nichts machen.


----------



## sir.race (24. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe halt nicht, warum die Tourismus Branche so wenig Einfluss hat, im Vergleich zu anderen Lobbies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (24. Juni 2012)

Weiß die Tourismusbranche denn was von der geplanten Änderung in Hessen ?


----------



## mtb-spass (25. Juni 2012)

hallo alle,

die Diskussionen verlaufen sich, lasst uns doch mal wirklich bei Argumenten bleiben.
zuerst auf die Frage von primutos wegen der Fläche:
http://www.wald.de/bundeswaldinventur-der-wald-in-zahlen/
das sind dann 8.800.000.000 qm Wald in Hessen
Mal angenommen, es kommen 1000 Trails dazu und ein Trail ist 1 Meter breit und 1 km lang ergibt das 0,011% des Waldes.
ich will nicht sagen, wir sollen tausende neue Trails bauen, aber doch alle Wege, auch die pfade, Rückwege und so weiter nutzen dürfen.
Deswegen sage ich, bitte hört auf, davon zu reden Mountainbiker zerstören den Wald, das fällt nicht ins Gewicht, es sind nur 0,011% (illustrierendes Beispiel).
Ich bleibe dabei. Es geht darum, das der Forst es einfach nicht schön findet wenn Mountainbiker durch den Wald fahren. Der Forst ist Dienstleister der Bürger, die Bürger sind wir, was soll das.....
Das einzige Argument bleibt das Stören von Wild. Hier muss man eine gute Lösung finden.
Und bitte, bitte, nicht immer sagen, schützt das Wild aber lasst wieder Wolfsrudel rein. Bittttttte nicht.


----------



## sic_ (25. Juni 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Ich verstehe halt nicht, warum die Tourismus Branche so wenig Einfluss hat, im Vergleich zu anderen Lobbies.



Gute Frage, ist aber ganz einfach zu beantworten.
Wieviele Busunternehmen bieten Rentnertouren zu den üblichen Spots an und wieviele bieten da etwas in richtung MTB an?
Auch wenn es völlig Weltfremd ist aber die meisten Touristikunternehmen sind auf ältere Menschen ausgelegt und nicht auf den jungen Hüpfer mit seinem Mountainbike.

Spätestens wenn der erste Busunternehmer auf die Idee kommt, einen Bus für Radfahrer umzubauen um damit dann Shuttletouren anzubieten, wird sich das alles ändern.


----------



## sir.race (25. Juni 2012)

Ja schon, aber in BaWü beschwert sich doch scheinbar (oder nur angeblich?) die Tourismus Branche über die 2m Regelung. So ganz fremd sollte das denen doch nicht sein. Vielleicht auch weniger die Busunternehmen, als die Pensionen, Radverleihe etc.


----------



## Asrael (25. Juni 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn der erste Busunternehmer auf die Idee kommt, einen Bus für Radfahrer umzubauen um damit dann Shuttletouren anzubieten, wird sich das alles ändern.



Du meinst so'n Bus wie der, der an der Hohemark startet und der die DHler samt Bikes im Fahrradanhänger Richtung Feldberg karrt?... merkste was?


----------



## Matze1983 (25. Juni 2012)

@mtb-spass: Ich denke die meisten MTBler sind der Meinung, dass sie nicht den Wald zerstören. Aber dem Argument begegnet man nun mal und muss es entkräften. Alleine "dagegen" hilft nicht. Deine Argumente gehen meines Erachtens voll auf Konzentration und führen zu Nix, außer dass die Fronten noch weiter verhärten.

Fakt ist doch: Wald ist Wirtschaftsraum wie ein Feld. Nur, dass hier Holz angebaut wird und kein Mais. Und Holz wächst langsamer bzw. brauch bis zur Ernte länger. Deswegen wird Wald nicht als Wirtschaftsraum wahrgenommen, sondern als Naherholungsgebiet. Und der Wald gehört auch nicht der Allgemeinheit sondern ist größtenteils Privatbesitz.


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

sorry, dass ich hier nicht mehr alles mitlesen konnte, liebe freiheitsliebenden Biker! Es gab "nebenher" noch ne Menge zu tun und ich bin vom Gardasee-Urlaub leider mit abgerissenem Labrum zurück gekehrt, was meine persönliche Planung "etwas" zerschossen hat. Bin halt grad nicht 100% einsatzfähig. Wird aber bald wieder.

Reden ging aber noch ganz gut. Daher auch einige Interviews gegeben. Eines z.B. für die SAZBike, die Zeitschrift der Fahrradhändler und Hersteller (wird viel gelesen wegen der Branchennews). Riesen Artikel mit ernüchternden Statements einiger Händler, die schlecht informiert sind. Vielleicht ist es dennoch gelungen, im Artikel etwas wach zu rütteln. Zu finden auf www.dimb.de / Rubrik Aktivitäten / Open Trails / Gesetz Hessen.

Ein Artikel erscheint in Kürze in der "Zeit" auf der Onlineseite. Warte noch auf die Korrekturvorlage der Journalistin zu meinen Zitaten. Zumindest das Gespräch war mal sehr gut. Gute Recherche der Dame, die sogar unsere gesammelten wissenschaftlichen ARbeiten recherchiert. Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis. 

Auch die Bikesport (frühere Bikesportnews) hat sich auf 4 Seiten des Themas angenommen. Artikel wird in den nächsten Tagen der Online-Sammlung (siehe oben) beigefügt.

Die Unterschriftenlisten, Onlinepetition und Formulierungshilfen für Schreiben an Abgeordnete sind in Arbeit. Ergebnisinfo hier.

Falls sich jemand aus dem Kreis hier aktiv in die ganze Geschichte *auch auf Planungsebene *einbringen möchte, bitte gerne. Es sind ja ne Menge heller Köpfe hier unterwegs. Das Potenzial sollten wir nutzen. 
Von Texte schreiben über Anrufe tätigen (z.B. Bikeshop-Listen abtelefonieren), Online-Recherchen etc. gibt es noch einiges zu tun und wir freuen uns über jede Unterstützung. Du solltest nur keine Abneigung gegen Skype haben, da wir darüber Telkos durchführen. 
Bitte kontaktet mich ggfs. über kleinjohann et dimb.de oder thommesk1 bei skype.


----------



## Athabaske (25. Juni 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...und ich bin vom Gardasee-Urlaub leider mit abgerissenem Labrum zurück gekehrt...



...es soll ja gute Fahrtechniktrainings geben bei der DIMB...


----------



## Premutos (25. Juni 2012)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> zuerst auf die Frage von primutos wegen der Fläche:



Premutos, wenn's recht ist



mtb-spass schrieb:


> ich will nicht sagen, wir sollen tausende neue Trails bauen, aber doch alle Wege, auch die pfade, Rückwege und so weiter nutzen dürfen.



Das hat sich vor kurzem aber noch ganz anders angehört...

Ich glaube fast dem Forst ist das in erster Linie egal, ob Mountainbiker durch den Wald fahren oder nicht. Was denen aber nicht egal ist, ist wenn im Wald gebaut wird. Und das Problem ist, dass die dann nicht mehr die Unterscheidung zwischen "guten" und "bösen" Bikern treffen, sondern Mountainbiker generell als Problem ansehen.

Und bei der Wild vs. Wolf Geschichte darf man auch keine Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass wir als Mountainbiker direkt oder indirekt das Leben der Wildtiere bedrohen.
Es gibt da wohl folgenden Zusammenhang (Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich Quatsch erzähle): Wild wird gestresst => Wild "schält" die Baumrinde ab => Baum stirbt => Totalschaden
Und dies wird gerne mit uns als Stressauslöser in Verbindung gebracht. Ob und wie und überhaupt da ein Zusammenhang besteht sei mal dahingestellt. Solange man auf den Wegen bleibt ist der Einfluss nicht wesentlich verschieden zum Wanderer.

Worauf ich dabei hinaus wollte ist aber Folgendes: Die Diskussion "Der böse Wolf nervt das Wild viel mehr als wir, deshalb ist die Wildstörung egal" ist meiner Meinung nach fast noch sinnloser als "Der böse Harvester macht den Wald viel mehr kaputt als wir".

Wenn wir uns darauf einlassen spielen wir der Gegenpartei voll in die Karten, weil wir uns damit in Scheingefechte verwickeln lassen und an den eigentlichen Knackpunkten total vorbeilaufen. Die Argumentation muss viel mehr lauten: "Wir stören weder das Wild stärker noch schädigen wir die Wege in größerem Maße als das Wanderer tun, sofern wir uns an die selbst auferlegten Regeln halten." Wenn das nämlich klar ist, kann die Politik diese Argumente (Wildstörung, Erosion) nicht mehr glaubwürdig als Munition verwenden, sofern sie nicht die Wanderer gleich mit rauswerfen will.

Im Endeffekt müssen wir die Diskussion über dieses hirnlose Gesetz doch eh nur führen, weil wir dem konservativen Flügel (ich hab's jetzt mal vorsichtig und politisch korrekt ausgedrückt) der Wanderer ein Dorn im Auge sind. Denen geht's nicht um sachliche Argumente, die wollen uns einfach nur los werden. Und die Politik lässt sich natürlich gerne vor diesen Karren spannen, wenn man auf diesem Wege die meisten Wähler gewinnt oder die wenigsten verliert.

Und bevor ich mich jetzt noch in einen totalen Rausch schreibe und zur Revolution aufrufe hör ich jetzt besser auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (25. Juni 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber in BaWü beschwert sich doch scheinbar (oder nur angeblich?) die Tourismus Branche über die 2m Regelung.



Der Tourismus ist natürlich ein weites Feld. Im Schwarzwald hat man traditionell erstmal den Wanderer im Blick. Leider wird diese Gruppe aber zunehmend älter.

Nun stellt man fest, das MTBler potentielle Kunden sind. Es wird dabei aber schon unterschieden, mit welcher "Gruppe" der MTBler Geld verdient werden kann. Man konzentriert sich eher auf Touren Fahrer zwischen 30-50 die sich tagsüber auspowern und dann am Abend gut essen und komfortabel übernachten wollen. Auch Familien die im Urlaub nur ab und zu mal biken sind im Blick.

Dachte man bisher, das diese Zielgruppe mit Forstwegen zufrieden zu stellen ist, so stellt man jetzt fest, dass eine gewisse Menge S0 und S1 Trails für den Fahrspass nötig sind. Also muss etwas getan werden.
Man sieht aber auch, das ein Bikepark oder Flowtrail aus "Imagegründen" attraktiv ist. Auch wenn ein Grossteil der Tourenfahrer dieses Angebot nicht nutzt, so strahlt eine solche Einrichtung positiv auf das Image einer MTB Region. 

Sieht man sich die Werbung der Schwarzwald Tourismus an, so wir immer wieder mit Singletrails und entsprechenden Bildern geworben.
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...tools/biker_paradies_bergwelt_suedschwarzwald
oder
http://www.bergwelt-suedschwarzwald.de/de/mountainbike/
Der Nordschwarzwald spricht sogar von 5500 km Trails
http://www.naturparkschwarzwald.de/sport-erlebnis/mountainbiking/searchtouren/index_html
Oder "Mountainbiker lieben Singletrails"
http://www.naturparkscout.de/npscout_home/funktionalitaeten/wegebeschaffenheit
Es ist dem Tourismus also durchaus bewusst, wie Biker angesprochen werden.

Leider verhindert die 2m Regelung aber, das die Werbeversprechen eingehalten werden. Das hat der Wegnetztest der DIMB und die Berichte im Bike Magazin gut herausgearbeitet. z.B:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...ch-schwarzwald-gegen-pfaelzer-wald/a9487.html
oder
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...hland/deutschlandfrankreich-vogesen/a536.html

Mit so einem Image ist es natürlich schwer neue Gäste zu gewinnen. Der Tourismus versucht, meines Wissens, aber nicht gegen die 2m Regelung vorzugehen. Es wird eher versucht einzelne Trails auszuweisen oder das Problem dem Gast erst garnicht darzustellen. Ich habe in keinem Prospekt des Tourismus einen Hinweis auf die Regelung gelesen. Dabei wäre es nur fair den Gast auf die rechtliche Lage hinzuweisen. Oder man arbeitet mit Touranbietern, die dir unterwegs sagen, dass dieser Trail nicht erlaubt ist und ob du bereit bist trotzdem mitzufahren. Also eine unglückliche Lage, die aber nicht offensiv angegangen wird. Es wird schon irgendwie gehen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist ein guter Teil der Waldbauern selbst oft Vermieter von Ferienwohnung und Zimmern. Also wird auch hier ein gewisses Umdenken stattfinden. Das geht aber sehr langsam und es ist eine Menge Aufklärung nötig, weil da noch viel Fehlinformation verbreitet ist.  

Ich erinnere mich an einen Waldbauern, der die MTB Wegweiser in seinem Wald abmontiert, auf seiner Ferienwohnung Webseite aber mit MTB geworben hat.


ciao heiko


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juni 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Also wird auch hier ein gewisses Umdenken stattfinden. Das geht aber sehr langsam und es ist eine Menge Aufklärung nötig, weil da noch viel Fehlinformation verbreitet ist.



Du sagst es - wir müssen da sehr dicke Bretter bohren Und Hessen ist derzeit nur der eklatanteste, gleichzeitig aber auch bedrohlichste Fall, weil er unseren Sport um Jahre zurück in die Steinzeit werfen würde. Aber auch an Baden-Württemberg sind wir seit dem Regierungswechsel wieder verstärkt auf der Lobby-Ebene am bohren, um die Parteien, die noch in der Opposition die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regelung befürworteten, jetzt auf den Pfad der Erkenntnis zu führen. Thüringen hat gezeigt, dass man legislativen Unsinn auch wieder abschaffen kann http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Geschichte_der_2-Meter-Regel_in_Thringen.pdf


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Du sagst es - wir müssen da sehr dicke Bretter bohren Und Hessen ist derzeit nur der eklatanteste, gleichzeitig aber auch bedrohlichste Fall, weil er unseren Sport um Jahre zurück in die Steinzeit werfen würde. Aber auch an Baden-Württemberg sind wir seit dem Regierungswechsel wieder verstärkt auf der Lobby-Ebene am bohren, um die Parteien, die noch in der Opposition die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regelung befürworteten, jetzt auf den Pfad der Erkenntnis zu führen. Thüringen hat gezeigt, dass man legislativen Unsinn auch wieder abschaffen kann http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Geschichte_der_2-Meter-Regel_in_Thringen.pdf




Sehr gute Ausarbeitung über die Entwicklung in Thüringen! 

Wie ist denn der dort enthaltene Begriff "feste Wege" zu interpretieren?
Ist ein Pfad, der über den Waldboden verläuft ein fester Weg?


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der dort enthaltene Begriff "feste Wege" zu interpretieren?
> Ist ein Pfad, der über den Waldboden verläuft ein fester Weg?


 
siehe dazu Stellungen bzgl. NRW und Hessen http://www.dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen

Wir würden ja gerne auch noch die anderen Bundesländer individuell abhandeln, aber da steckt halt ziemlich viel Recherche und Schreibtischarbeit dahinter, weil sich jedes der 16 Bundesländer an der einen oder anderen Stelle die eine oder andere Besonderheit gönnt, so dass wir noch einige Zeit brauchen, bis für alle etwas vorliegt.


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> siehe dazu Stellungen bzgl. NRW und Hessen http://www.dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen
> 
> Wir würden ja gerne auch noch die anderen Bundesländer individuell abhandeln, aber da steckt halt ziemlich viel Recherche und Schreibtischarbeit dahinter, weil sich jedes der 16 Bundesländer an der einen oder anderen Stelle die eine oder andere Besonderheit gönnt, so dass wir noch einige Zeit brauchen, bis für alle etwas vorliegt.




Vielen Dank für den Link! Sehr gute Sache!

Nun, wenn ich das mit den "festen Wegen" richtig verstehe, ist in Thüringen dann aber nicht wirklich etwas "abgeschafft", sondern lediglich etwas entrümpelt worden, einfacher, griffiger formuliert, ohne wirklich etwas aufzugeben (aus Sicht der Forstbehörden). Denn "fester Weg" heißt dann ja schließlich, dass ein Weg konkret befestigt worden sein muss, um für Mountainbiker erlaubt zu sein. Das ist dann eine anders formulierte Trailsperrung, denn die sind schließlich alle nicht befestigt.

Die Formulierung "fester Weg" ist sogar bestimmter als eine Meter-Angabe, denn da könnte man immerhin argumentieren, dass man es nicht messen könne. Aber "befestigt" ist "befestigt", da gibt es keine (so gut wie) Auslegungsargumente dagegen.

Oder mache ich da jetzt einen entscheidenden Gedankenfehler?


----------



## wusel_ffm (26. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin nicht sicher aber mir wurde immer weiter tradiert das in Hessen die Regelung von naturfesten Wegen spricht. Darunter fällt jeder Trampelpfad solange er trocken ist. Wenn also von festen Wegen gesprochen wird ist dies nicht mit befestigten Wegen zu verwechseln, welche wie ja im Adjektiv steckt aktiv befestigt wurden. 

Das ist aber Laienwissen das ich irgentwo mal aufgeschnappt hab, klang aber logisch auch wenn das Juristensprech ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

Im Link von HelmutK auf die DIMB-Seite, ist es ausgeführt.

Aktuell ist die Rede von "festen Wegen".

Ich sprach von der Regelung in Thüringen, die m.E. keine Freigabe, sondern nachwievor einen Sperrung bedeutet.....falls ich das richtig verstehe, das mit den "befestigten Wegen" im Link von Helmut


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Juni 2012)

Eine andere Interpretationsmöglichkeit von "fest" wäre ortsfest bzw. dauerhaft. Also das es nicht um die Wegbeschaffenheit geht, sondern ob er dauerhaft angelegt/vorhanden/verzeichnet ist. Damit wäre zumindest jeder temporäre Trampelpfad raus.


ciao heiko


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Eine andere Interpretationsmöglichkeit von "fest" wäre ortsfest bzw. dauerhaft. Also das es nicht um die Wegbeschaffenheit geht, sondern ob er dauerhaft angelegt/vorhanden/verzeichnet ist. Damit wäre zumindest jeder temporäre Trampelpfad raus.
> 
> 
> ciao heiko



Ja stimmt, auch eine Interpretation. Steht auch auf der DIMB Seite zur Gesetzeslage in Hessen so, hätte ich mir selbst beantworten können. Und nach dieser Interpretation könnte man auf Karten verweisen. Die weisen schließlich nur dauerhafte Wege aus. Schön, wenn das so interpretiert werden würde vor Gericht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juni 2012)

Feste Wege:

In der verlinkten Stellungnahme der DIMB ist es ja schon gut erklärt.

Ich versuch`s aber nochmal:
Die Bedeutung des Begriffs "fester Weg" liegt darin, dass durch das Befahren weder Schäden am Waldboden noch außergewöhnliche Schäden am Weg selbst entstehen, die für Eigentümer unzumutbar sind oder die Benutzung durch andere Erholungssuchenden beeinträchtigen.

Dies und noch einiges mehr lässt sich dem Urteil des VG Köln vom 02.12.2008 Az.: 14 K 5008/07 entnehmen

 Feste" Wege i.S.d. § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW sind nicht notwendigerweise künstlich 
befestigte, sondern auch Wege mit von Natur aus festem Untergrund, die von ihrer 
Beschaffenheit, insbesondere von ihrem Untergrund und ihrer Breite für den 
Radverkehr im Wald geeignet sind. Die Eignung der Wege für den Radverkehr 
beurteilt sich maßgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu 
einer Zerstörung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur 
Störung anderer Erholungssuchender - etwa von Wanderern - führen kann. 

Diese Auslegung des Begriffs des festen" Weges folgt zunächst aus dem Wortlaut 
des § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW. Diese Bestimmung verwendet nicht den Begriff des 
befestigten" Weges. Damit bringt das Gesetz erkennbar zum Ausdruck, dass die 
Nutzung durch Radfahrer nicht nur auf künstlich angelegte und damit befestigte" 
Wege beschränkt sein, sondern sich auch auf naturbelassene Wege mit festem 
Untergrund erstrecken soll. Die am Wortlaut orientierte Auslegung wird durch die 
Entstehungsgeschichte und den Sinn und Zweck der Vorschrift des § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG 
NRW bestätigt. Interessenverbände der Waldbauern und Waldbesitzer, der Bund der 
Forstleute sowie Naturschutzverbände hatten bei ihrer Anhörung im 
Gesetzgebungsverfahren zum dritten Änderungsgesetz des LFoG NRW vom 
09.05.2000 angeregt, das Fahrradfahren im Wald auf befestigte Wege oder Wege 
mit festem Untergrund oder Wege mit einer Breite von 2m/3m zu beschränken und 
einen entsprechenden Verbots- und Ordnungswidrigkeitentatbestand in das LFoG 
NRW aufzunehmen,  

Dieser Anregung der genannten Interessenverbände ist der Gesetzgeber nicht in 
vollem Umfang gefolgt. Von einer Beschränkung des Fahrradfahrens auf künstlich 
befestigte Wege hat er Abstand genommen. Die Verwendung des Begriffs der 
festen" Wege macht deutlich, dass das Fahrradfahren auch auf von Natur aus 
festen Wegen zugelassen sein soll. Die Beschränkung des Radfahrens auf feste" 
Wege war nach den Vorstellungen des Gesetzgebers ausreichend für einen 
Ausgleich zwischen dem Erholungsinteresse der Radfahrer und den gegenläufigen 
Interessen anderer Erholungssuchender sowie dem Interesse am Schutz des 
Waldbodens und des Wildbestandes 

 Trotz der zur Zeit des Ortstermins bestehenden Wetterlage - es regnete, der in 
den vorangegangenen Tagen niedergegangene Schnee war erst kürzlich 
geschmolzen - war der Untergrund des Weges - bis auf einige Pfützen und 
witterungsbedingte Vernässungen - fest.  Der Einwand des Klägers, dass die 
Wege inzwischen durch die Nutzung durch Reiter, durch Holztransportarbeiten und 
Witterungseinflüsse beschädigt seien, vermag die Einordnung der Wege als feste 
Wege nicht in Zweifel zu ziehen. Jahreszeitlich und witterungsbedingte Vernässungen 
der Wege vermögen ein vollständiges Verbot für ihre Nutzung durch Radfahrer 
nicht zu rechtfertigen. ... Im Übrigen sind Radfahrer aufgrund der Gemeinver-
träglichkeitsklausel ohnehin bereits von Gesetzes wegen gehalten, auch grundsätzlich 
feste" Wege dann nicht zu befahren, wenn deren Untergrund witterungsbedingt 
zeitweise aufgeweicht ist. An der Einordnung des als Sackgasse ausgebildeten 
östlich gelegenen Weges als fester" Weg  besteht aus Sicht des Gerichts kein 
vernünftiger Zweifel. Dass dieser Weg über den für die Nutzung durch Radfahrer 
erforderlichen festen Untergrund und die nötige Breite verfügt, ergibt sich bereits 
daraus, dass er sogar für den forstwirtschaftlichen Kraftfahrzeugverkehr geeignet ist. 
Nach den eigenen Angaben des Klägers wird er von Lastkraftwagen zur Holzabfuhr 
befahren. Soweit der Kläger auf eine schlammige Passage" in der Mitte des Weges 
verweist, wird seine Eignung für Radfahrer hierdurch nicht in Zweifel gezogen. 
Der Schutzzweck des § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW, der u.a. im Schutz des Waldbodens 
besteht, gebietet keinen generellen Ausschluss der Radfahrer, weil der Untergrund 
des Weges durch den forstwirtschaftlichen Kraftfahrzeugverkehr bereits ungleich 
stärker belastet wird. 

 Ein wichtiger Grund für eine Waldsperrung kann gem. § 4 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW 
insbesondere dann vorliegen, wenn die Sperrung aus Gründen des Forstschutzes, 
der Waldbewirtschaftung, der Wildhege, der Jagdausübung oder aufgrund anderer 
schutzwürdiger Interessen des Waldbesitzers erforderlich ist. Schutzwürdige 
Interessen, die die Annahme eines wichtigen Grundes rechtfertigen, hat der Kläger 
nicht dargelegt. Soweit er meint, er sei aus Gründen der ihm obliegenden 
Verkehrssicherungspflicht zur Sperrung der in Rede stehenden Waldflächen 
berechtigt, um insbesondere Radfahrer vor sturmbeschädigten Bäumen und vor 
schadhaften Wegestrecken zu schützen, verkennt er, dass er ... grundsätzlich nicht 
verkehrssicherungspflichtig ist. 

Der Einwand des Klägers, dass eine Sperrung der östlich gelegenen Sackgasse 
geboten sei, um zu verhindern, dass Radfahrer am Ende der Sackgasse querfeldein 
durch die Holzbestände fahren, greift schließlich ebenfalls nicht durch. Eine solche 
Sperrung liefe auf eine *rechtswidrige vorbeugende Verdachtssperrung* fester 
Wege hinaus. Den berechtigten Interessen des Klägers ist bereits dadurch 
ausreichend Rechnung getragen, dass das Radfahren auf den jenseits der Sackgasse 
gelegenen Waldflächen von Gesetzes wegen bußgeldbewehrt verboten ist.


----------



## micha555 (26. Juni 2012)

Darf ich in aller Bescheidenheit nochmal meine Frage wiederholen?



micha555 schrieb:


> Weiß man denn was über die offizielle Begründung für die Änderung des Gesetzes? Ich meine jetzt nicht, was irgendwer gesagt hat oder in einem Interview von sich gegeben hat, sondern gibt es da ein offizielles Papier? Von wem auch immer! Wer sind eigentlich die Initiatoren der Änderung?
> 
> Wir reden hier über alles mögliche, aber wenn die Begründung der Wildschutz ist, sind Argumente in Richtung Ernteschäden für die Tonne (nur so als Beispiel)!



"Es gibt dazu keine offizielle Begründung" wäre ja auch eine Antwort. Der Vorschlag wäre dann aber auch klar: die fragen, die den Schwachfug wollen (ministerium? Fraktionen?)


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

Ja sicher, die Stellungnahme des DIMB führt es aus; aber unter "Position des DIMB". Position ist etwas anderes als durchsetzbar.

Aber die Ausführung des Urteils macht es deutlicher.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Ja sicher, die Stellungnahme des DIMB führt es aus; aber unter "Position des DIMB". Position ist etwas anderes als durchsetzbar.
> 
> Aber die Ausführung des Urteils macht es deutlicher.



Die Positionen der DIMB sind rechtlich sehr fundiert und entsprechen i. d. R. der Rechtsprechung - im Gegensatz zu manchem "Fachkommentar" oder gar der Meinung einzlner Behörden oder Ministerien. 
Daran muss man sich letztendlich messen lassen.


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Ja sicher, die Stellungnahme des DIMB führt es aus; aber unter "Position des DIMB". Position ist etwas anderes als durchsetzbar.



Als Verfasser der Stellungnahmen kann ich letztlich immer nur meine bzw. die Meinung der DIMB darstellen - insofern "Position der DIMB". Aber wie schon Sun on Tour angemerkt hat, schauen wir uns natürlich vorher sehr gründlich an, was in einem Gesetzt steht (Wortlaut), wie ein Gesetz entstanden ist (Gesetzesentwürfe, Gesetzesbegründungen, parlamentarische Debatten, Ausschußprotokolle, etc.) und was die Rechtsprechung, also die deutschen Gerichte, dazu sagt. Und wenn z. B. ein Gericht wie das Verwaltungsgericht Köln zu der Feststellung kommt, dass "feste Wege" etwas anderes sind als "befestigte Wege" und ausführlich darlegt, was es unter einem festen Weg versteht, dann hat das schon seine Bedeutung. Bekanntlich entscheiden in einem Rechtsstreit am Ende die Gerichte (Judikative) darüber, wie ein Gesetz zu verstehen und anzuwenden ist. Dies auch, um den Bürger vor einem falschen Gesetzesverständnis oder einer falschen Gesetzesanwendung durch die Verwaltung (Exekutive) zu schützen. Insofern bin ich nicht nur berufsbedingt, sondern gerade auch als Mountainbiker ein großer Fan des Rechtsstaatsprinzips


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juni 2012)

Ja, absolut klar! Ich konnte die Begründung der "Position" lediglich nicht genau einschätzen. Mit der Darstellung des Urteil des VG Köln war mir das dann natürlich klarer!   Jaaa, ich hätte vielleicht vorher googeln können! 

Die Begründung des VG Köln müsste Doch eigentlich auch ein schöner Ansatz sein, die regionalen Forstgesetze (die beschränkenden) gegen das Bundeswaldgesetz auszuhebeln. Denn im Urteil werden ja auch einige Interpretationen diesbezüglich gegeben.

Rechtsanwalt und Glaube an den Rechtsstaat...na ja, hoffentlich nur bedingt!
Denn es ist ja was dran an dem Spruch "Auf See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand!"


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Juni 2012)

Jetzt wirds ernst! Entgegen der Aussagen des Herrn Staatssekretärs ist der Gesetzes-Entwurf doch schon vor der Sommerpause zur Stellungnahme an die Verbände raus gegangen. Wir sind dabei, den Entwurf samt Begründung durchzuarbeiten. 

Soviel als erste Erkenntnis:

In § 15 des neuen Hessischen Waldgesetzes ist nicht nur die avisierte "2-spurige Regelung" enthalten. Da man zudem die Verwendung "mit nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen" verwendet hat, kommen wir auf eine Breite von ca. 3 Metern!!!

Darüber hinaus soll auch unter im Gesetz nicht näher definierten Gründen sanktioniert werden können, wenn sich mehrere zum gleichen Zweck durch den Wald bewegen.

Und letztlich bekommt der Waldbesitzer mehr Rechte eingeräumt, das Betreten einzuschränken. 

Und das bestärkt unsere Vermutung, wer dem Ministerium den Entwurf in die Feder diktiert hat. Geld regiert in Hessen noch mehr die Welt als anderswo! Also müssen wir zeigen, wie viele wir sind. Denn Wählerstimmenverlust fürchtet der Politiker noch mehr als die Macht des Geldes. 

Mehr Details, sobald wir die Auswertung inklusive der Konsequenzen für uns Biker abgeschlossen haben. 
Darauf müsst Ihr nicht lange warten... Versprochen!

Und dann starten ab nächster Woche die nächsten Schritte:
- Unterschriftenlisten
- Onlinepetition
- Jedermann-Schreiben an Abgeordnete
- Vorbereitung Bikerdemo in Wiesbaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (27. Juni 2012)

Thomas ich zitiere Dich auf Facebook


----------



## Uni560 (27. Juni 2012)

Die nächste Frage ist, was passiert mit den offiziell freigegebenen Strecken im Odenwald wenn die ihren Dickschädel durchsetzen?
Mit mehreren gleichzeitig im Wald zum gleichen Zweck ... heisst das, dass man dann nur noch einzelne Nordic Walker antrifft? Rentner-Wandergruppen sind auch nicht mehr zulässig? Oder ist das gezielt auf den Zweck "Mountainbiken" angesetzt?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (27. Juni 2012)

Mal eine blöde Frage:

Was passiert denn eigentlich mit den doch recht zahlreichen *offiziellen* Radwegen, die durch hess. Wälder führen und eine Breite *<* 3 m haben, wenn dieses schwachsinnige Gesetz tatsächlich beschlossen werden sollte ?


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds ernst! Entgegen der Aussagen des Herrn Staatssekretärs i



trau, schau wem ...   aber unsere politiker und politischen beamten sind schon allererste sahne und ganz und gar an der sache orientiert und natürlich absolut nicht käuflich. jetzt gilt's - machen wir ihnen die hölle heiß.


----------



## cleiende (28. Juni 2012)

Jetzt reichts! Ich bin seit 198x mit dem MTB im Taunus unterwegs, ich habe NULL Verständnis für solche Maßnahmen. Damals bin ich von der Strasse in den Wald gewechselt weil da weniger los war (und ist). Nun werde ich in die Illegalität oder auf die mittlerweile noch vollere Strasse getrieben. Und das wegen einiger weniger neuralgischer Punkte im Vordertaunus und am Frankenstein, an denen sich die Erholungssuchenden aller Art ballen. Nee, echt nicht.
Ich glaube ich muss eine Rückstellung für die notwendigen Zahlungen an den Staat bilden.


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2012)

Trotz Halbfinale habe ich den Entwurf einmal grob überflogen und bin schockiert

"_Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, die von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können_."

Fragen über Fragen:

Wie breit ist ein zweispuriges Kraftfahrzeug?
Was ist ein "nicht geländegängiges" Kraftfahrzeug"?
Woran erkenne ich, ob ein Weg von einem "nicht geländegängigen" Kraftfahrzeug befahren werden kann?
Woran erkenne ich, ob ein Weg ganzjährig befahren werden kann?

"_Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist._"

Mehrere Personen sind zwei oder mehr. Da wollte man wohl nicht schreiben, dass sich das ausschließlich gegen Mountainbiker und Geocacher richtet, und hat deshalb auf einen gemeinsamen Zweck abgestellt, so dass das auch für Reiter, Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Jogger, Walker, Pilzesammler, etc. also kurz für alle gilt. Und dann hat man das gesetzestechnisch so formuliert, dass jede Gruppe aus zwei oder mehr Personen beweisen muss, dass "nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist". 

Was die hessische Regierung hier vorhat, würde Hessen in das tiefste Mittelalter zurück werfen. Der Gesetzesentwurf  trieft nur so vor Willkür und dem offensichtlichen Ansinnen, die Waldbesucher zukünftig nach feudaler Gutsherrenmanier in "gute" und "schlechte" Waldbesucher einzuteilen. Und dass man diese Katze unmittelbar vor Beginn der Sommerferien in Hessen aus dem Sack lässt, spricht Bände


----------



## rayc (28. Juni 2012)

*Leute vergesst eure Meinungsverschiedenheiten, ....

Jetzt heißt es zusammen arbeiten und Widerstand leisten!

Wir sollten uns nicht alles von korrupten Politkern gefallen.*

Die Formulierung "Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist." macht sie angreifbar.
Darüber kann man andere Benutzergruppen für unsere Interessen mobilisieren.

Ich werde diesen Passus z.B. im Naviboard-Forum posten.

ray


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Formulierung "Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist." macht sie angreifbar.
> Darüber kann man andere Benutzergruppen für unsere Interessen mobilisieren.
> 
> Ich werde diesen Passus z.B. im Naviboard-Forum posten.
> ...



Richtig erkannt. In der Begründung wird zwar nur auf Mountainbiker ausdrücklich abgestellt, aber unverkennbar geht das auch gezielt gegen Geocacher. 

Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Aufarbeitung und Kommentierung des vorliegenden Entwurfs, um das dann zusammen schnellstmöglich online zu stellen. Dass der Entwurf unmittelbar vor den hessischen Sommerferien und der parlamentarischen Sommerpause vom Ministerium rausgejagt wurde spricht Bände - man will uns überrumpeln und das alljährliche Sommerloch nutzen. 

*Aber jetzt brauchen wir Euch alle als Multiplikatoren, um die Botschaft schnellstmöglich zu verbreiten und die noch große Zahl der "Ahnungslosen" zu erreichen! Nutzt Eure Kontakte und Netzwerke, um die Menschen in Hessen wachzurütteln. Es geht hier nicht mehr um gute oder schlechte Mountainbiker, um CCler oder FR/DHler, sondern um unseren Sport und unser Recht auf Erholung in der Natur insgesamt. Helft uns, dass dieser Angriff abgewehrt werden kann!*


----------



## micha555 (28. Juni 2012)

Kann man den Entwurf und Begründung irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Juni 2012)

die zweite Auflage flyer wird gerade gedruckt. wer bei der ersten leer ausgegangen ist oder noch welche benötigt, bitte bei den zuständigen igs (taunus, osthessen und odenwald) ordern. es gibt dann auch plakate, die genauso wie die flyer bestellt werden können. weiterhin werden auf der dimb website versionen zum selber ausdrucken zum download angeboten.


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2012)

ich kann nur jeden aufrufen: schreibt an die abgeordneten des hessischen landtages. je mehr anfragen die bekommen, desto besser. auf geht's - nur hier im forum zu schreiben bringt wenig bis nix.


----------



## go-ridin' (28. Juni 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> *Nutzt Eure Kontakte und Netzwerke, um die Menschen in Hessen wachzurütteln.*



Ich würde durchaus über Hessens Grenzen hinaus die Menschen in Bewegung setzten wollen. Wenn Hessen mit diesem Entwurf durchkommt, werden andere Bundesländer bzw. die dortigen Interessengruppen nachziehen (wollen).

Außerdem stinkt das alles zum Himmel! Jetzt hat man gerade bei Stuttgart21 zugestanden, die Menschen stärker in solche Verfahren einzubinden. Und was passiert: die Politiker machen mal wieder genau das Gegenteil. 

Allein schon, weil sie glauben, uns alle für dumm verkaufen zu können, ist es an der Zeit, 'ne richtige Welle loszutreten! 


Auf geht's
Norm


----------



## huxley (28. Juni 2012)

*Zeit für nen zünftigen *

*Wald-Djihad!*

/edit: achso, frage vergessen: warum finde ich das nur zufällig im Open Trails Bereich, statt ganz präsent auf der Startseite sowie einem der obersten Forenbereiche?


----------



## Athabaske (28. Juni 2012)

...weil es selbst bei den Mountainbikern nur eine Minderheit interessiert...


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2012)

huxley schrieb:


> warum finde ich das nur zufällig im Open Trails Bereich, statt ganz präsent auf der Startseite sowie einem der obersten Forenbereiche?


 
Weil wir nicht alles gleichzeitig machen können und halt irgendwo anfangen mussten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...weil es selbst bei den Mountainbikern nur eine Minderheit interessiert...



ja, leider. aber das gilt es zu ändern.


----------



## jan84 (28. Juni 2012)

Spricht etwas -was ich nicht bedacht habe- dagegen den  Auszug "_Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist._" als Aufhänger beim Ansprechen anderen Interessengruppen/ der breiten Öffentlichkeit zu nutzen?

Isses möglich den gesamten Entwurf zu bekommen?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

Nun, das Ganze ist mittlerweile ja hochgradig verfassungswidrig, Amtsmissbrauch und Bestechung. Private Partikularinteressen einer verschwindend geringen Minderheit durch Innehaben der Macht eines Amtes willkürlich gegen den Rest der Gesellschaft durchsetzten.

Das ist die Jagdlobby, denn in der Gruppe wandern stört natürlich nur die Jäger. Der Beweislast kann kein Wanderer nachkommen, dass kein Wild gehört würde.

Andererseits ist jetzt die GESAMTE Bevölkerung als Lobby gegen das Gesetz auf dem Plan...jede Rentnergruppe. Der Alpenverein müsste eigentlich Amok laufen. Die müssen nur alle noch rechtzeitig aktiviert werden.
Deshalb ja auch der Schachzug mit der Einbringung vor der Sommerpause obwohl anderes angekündigt wurde.

Tja, wir verkommen zur Bananenrepublik.


"Der gesamte hessische Wald für Aktivitäten aller Art gesperrt"........cool!


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2012)

den dav habe ich schon angeschrieben - noch keine antwort. auch von den parteien der opposition habe ich noch nix gehört bisher - tolle kommunikation mit den bürgern.


----------



## rayc (28. Juni 2012)

Unter http://starweb.hessen.de/starweb/LIS/gvbl.htm ist der Gesetzesentwurf nicht gelistet.
(Keine Ahnung, ob das die richtige Stelle ist um zu suchen ...)
Heißt das dieser Gesetzesentwurf noch nicht öffentlich ist?

@jan84s Frage ist berechtigt, wann plant der DIMB die Veröffentlichung?
Oder spricht rechtlich etwas dagegen?

Es ist schwierig ohne konkreten Gesetzestext Leute zu mobilisieren.
Insbesondere wenn man andere Waldbenutzer mit ansprechen will.

ray


----------



## M::::: (28. Juni 2012)

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

Da ist der Entwurf zum Gesetz.( Downloads )
Das sollte doch reichen.


Mal ne ganz doofe Frage:
Schreibt man alle Abgeordeneten des hessischen Landtages an die auf der HP gelistet sind,oder wie macht Ihr das ?
Bin in dieser Protestform etwas ungeübt 

@Präsi und Helmut 
Wenn Ihr nen kurzen knackigen Text zur Änderung habt,würde ich versuchen den in s niederländische übersetzen zu lassen und damit in die niederländischen Foren gehen.
Euer Einverständnis vorausgesetzt könnte ich aber auch den 1. Abschnitt der Open Trails Hessen Seite nehmen.
Das macht aber erst Sinn wenn die Onlinepetition offen ist.


----------



## jan84 (28. Juni 2012)

Was sagen eigentlich die Raucher zu §15(5).6 ?


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> @Präsi und Helmut
> Wenn Ihr nen kurzen knackigen Text zur Änderung habt,würde ich versuchen den in s niederländische übersetzen zu lassen und damit in die niederländischen Foren gehen.
> Euer Einverständnis vorausgesetzt könnte ich aber auch den 1. Abschnitt der Open Trails Hessen Seite nehmen.
> Das macht aber erst Sinn wenn die Onlinepetition offen ist.


 
@Markus und andere: wir haben den Entwurf gestern am Nachmittag per Mail bekommen und werden versuchen, schnellstmöglich das alles durchzuarbeiten und zu kommentieren. Aber das ist eine Heidenarbeit. Vor dem Wochenende werden wir allenfalls Fragmente rausbringen können, denn so ganz nebenbei haben wir alle noch unsere eigentlichen Berufe, Familie, etc.. 

Und die letzten beiden EM-Spiele möchten wir natürlich auch sehen


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz doofe Frage:
> Schreibt man alle Abgeordeneten des hessischen Landtages an die auf der HP gelistet sind,oder wie macht Ihr das ?
> Bin in dieser Protestform etwas ungeübt



keine doofe frage - hab mich das auch gefragt. wollte zuerst nur ein paar ausgesuchte anschreiben - dann letztenldich einfach alle einzeln angemailt. text abgewandelt für die vertreter der regierung und die der opposition. habe sie alle über abgeordnetenwatch angeschrieben, in der hoffnung, dass sie dann eher reagieren ...


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

...Strafen bis zu 25.000 Euro. 

Also, wer erwischt wird zahlt ein paar Hunderter!

Da lohnt sich ja die Einstellung von ein paar Waldpolitessen. Gleich jede Wandergruppe abschöpfen. Je Wanderer 500 Euro, da kommen schnell 4- bis 5-stellige Beträge pro Gruppe zusammen. Das pro Wochenende, strategisch gut platziert...dann könnte sich Waldbesitz ja noch richtig lohnen!

Wow...echt original Bananenrepublik.

Erinnert mich an die Aktivitäten des US-amerikanischen Konzerns Bechtel bei der Übernahme der Wasserversorgung in einigen latainamerikanischen Ländern vor einigen Jahren: Da wurde per Gesetz dann gleich auch das Aufstellen von Regenwasserauffangbehältern verboten. Damit die Ärmsten der der Armen gleich verdursten, Hauptsache die Gewinne in Amerikanistan sprudeln schön. Da dachte ich noch cooles Geschäftsmodell, Raid over 2. Welt.......tja und nun....so schnell kann´s kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2012)

dieses gesetz ist niemals verfassungsgemäß. unverhältnismäßige strafen, nicht nachvollziehbare und durchführbare regelungen. immerhin schreibt das gg vor, das gesetze und normen so ausgelegt sein müssen, dass ich mein verhalten darauf ausrichten kann - wie soll das gehen bei diesen vorgaben? 

mir fällt nur ein: ich lasse meine freundin mit dem suv vor mir durch den wald brettern und fahr hinter ihr her. überall wo sie durchkommt, darf ich auch.


----------



## prince67 (28. Juni 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich die Raucher zu §15(5).6 ?


Ist das nicht schon immer verboten? Zumindest in den Monaten wo Waldbrandgefahr besteht.


----------



## bergroff (28. Juni 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen
> Da ist der Entwurf zum Gesetz.( Downloads ) Das sollte doch reichen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## micha555 (28. Juni 2012)

Das reicht nicht, sinnvoll wäre es auf jeden Fall den echten Entwurf zu haben und nicht eine "Interpretation" des DIMB (Nicht negativ gemeint und nix gegen die Auszüge, aber offensichtlich sind die ja auch schon nicht mehr aktuell)


----------



## bergroff (28. Juni 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Das reicht nicht, sinnvoll wäre es auf jeden Fall den echten Entwurf zu haben und nicht eine "Interpretation" des DIMB (Nicht negativ gemeint und nix gegen die Auszüge, aber offensichtlich sind die ja auch schon nicht mehr aktuell)



Das Zitat ist aus dem Entwurf, Stand 25.06.2012:

"Gesetz zur Neuregelung des Rechts des Waldes und zur Änderung anderer Rechtsvorschriften"

guckste:
*Downloads*



Entwurf Hessisches Waldgesetz (0,6MB)


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Juni 2012)

> *Mountainbiking abseits der Wege*



Was ist denn das für ein SCHWACHSINN ??? Wer fährt denn bitte _abseits der Wege_ ??? Unsere Politiker haben doch überhaupt nichts verstanden.

BTW:
Noch eine Idee für weitere Protestformen: Ein Flashmob vor der Haustür von Frau Puttrich


----------



## rayc (28. Juni 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein SCHWACHSINN ??? Wer fährt denn bitte _abseits der Wege_ ??? Unsere Politiker haben doch überhaupt nichts verstanden.
> 
> BTW:
> Noch eine Idee für weitere Protestformen: Ein Flashmob vor der Haustür von Frau Puttrich



Aber nur wenn du sie dazu bringst mit uns auf den MTB eine Runde durch den Wald zu fahren.

Ihre Augen würden sich dabei sicherlich öffnen. 

ray


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> M::::: schrieb:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen
> ...


----------



## micha555 (28. Juni 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Das Zitat ist aus dem Entwurf, Stand 25.06.2012:
> 
> "Gesetz zur Neuregelung des Rechts des Waldes und zur Änderung anderer Rechtsvorschriften"
> 
> ...



War aber gut versteckt! Oder ganz neu draufgestellt. DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2012)

schön ist auch folgender Teil:
§ 29
Einziehung
Gegenstände, auf die sich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 28 Abs. 1 oder 2 bezieht oder die
zur Begehung einer solchen Ordnungswidrigkeit gebraucht wurden oder bestimmt gewesen sind,
können unter den Voraussetzungen des § 22 Abs. 2 und 3 und § 23 des Gesetzes über
Ordnungswidrigkeiten eingezogen werden.


----------



## powderJO (28. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> bergroff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das strotzt alles so vor Unlogik:
> ...


----------



## sir.race (28. Juni 2012)

Ich wohne nicht in Hesen, aber ich hoffe, ihr wisst wen ihr bei der nächsten Landtagswahl (NICHT) wählt.

Ausserdem, könnte die DIMB nicht über die Verfassungsgericht gegen das Gesetz vorgehen.


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juni 2012)

Zu 'Eurer Info:

wir haben heute zunächst einmal etwas intensiver das Gesetz durchgeackert. Ergebnis seht Ihr an diversen Punkten auf der Open Trails Hessen Seite. Insbesondere die "Gruppenregelung" und "Sperrmöglichkeiten des Waldbesitzers" haben Niederschlag gefunden. 

Mit diesen Änderungen ist auch der Gesetzesentwurf zum Download freigegeben worden. 

Bevor jetzt alle losstürmen und wie wild schreiben, bieten wir Euch an, noch zwei Tage zu warten. Dann bekommt Ihr Formulierungshilfen, die Euch das eine oder andere beim Schreiben erleichtert.
Gleichzeitig würden wir hier die Abgeordnetenliste veröffentlichen. 

Wer nicht so lange warten will, kann ja gerne unter anderem auf die Argumentation auf der Open Trails Seite zurückgreifen. 

Dann noch eine weitere Info:
heute habe ich mit der *Reiterlichen Vereinigung *telefoniert. Wir kooperieren und werden die Stellungnahmen untereinander abstimmen. 

Außerdem hat der *Hessische Radfahrerverband *offiziell die Kooperation mit uns gestartet. Soll heißen, dass wir nun auch mit den Vereinen im HRV zusammen arbeiten und mit einer STimme sprechen. 

Weil hier auch der *DAV* angesprochen wurde:
wir haben einige DAV-Sektionen als Mitgliedsverein in unseren Reihen (Gießen, Wetzlar, Marburg). Von dort aus wird auch in die DAV-Hierarchie gesteuert.


----------



## h.jay (28. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> mir fällt nur ein: ich lasse meine freundin mit dem suv vor mir durch den wald brettern und fahr hinter ihr her. überall wo sie durchkommt, darf ich auch.



Aber nur mit nem Lada Niva, der ist nicht so breit. 

Kannst du noch sagen, wen du über Abgeordnetenwatch angeschrieben hast? Dann kann man dort sagen "interessiert mich auch" und somit kann man auch mehr Druck ausüben.


----------



## -mats- (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt den Flyer und das Poster  auszudrucken und bei uns in der Firma an das schwarze Brett unter sonstiges zu hängen ... ich weiss, dass bei uns noch ein paar mehr MTBler arbeiten, und die Kollegen die es zufällig gesehen haben waren schon schockiert, was da geplant wird. Wenn Ihr in großen Firmen arbeitet, die sowas anbieten, warum nicht, ich würde vermuten die Mehrzahl der Fahrer kümmert sich recht wenig um Internet, keiner meiner älteren Kollegen hat einen Facebook Account etc ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (28. Juni 2012)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schön ist auch folgender Teil:
> § 29
> Einziehung
> Gegenstände, auf die sich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 28 Abs. 1 oder 2 bezieht oder die
> ...



Das steht so ähnlich auch im entsprechenden sächsischen Gesetz. Bisher ist mir allerdings kein Fall bekannt, wo das zur Wegnahme eines Fahrrades geführt hat


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> "_Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den Ã¶rtlichen Gegebenheiten eine BeeintrÃ¤chtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist._"



eine ganz dumme Frage an die Rechtsexperten hier: das ist doch verfassungswidrig, oder? Versammlungsfreiheit und so...
DarÃ¼ber hinaus ist diese Gesetzgebung doch nie und nimmer verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig. Wenn ich mit dem Auto mit 200 Sachen Ã¼ber die Autobahn brettere und dabei mich und andere potentiell in Lebensgefahr bringe, kostet mich das vielleicht 100â¬ und eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn ich einen Wald mit einem Mountainbike befahre und damit hÃ¶chstens eine Ameise gefÃ¤hrte (Ã¼berspitzt ausgedrÃ¼ckt) bin ich quasi kriminell?


----------



## codit (28. Juni 2012)

*Schreibt Briefe an die Landagsabgeordneten Eures Wahlkreises! Das wirkt sicher intensiver als **eine Email.*
Wer taeglich Dutzende von Emails bekommt, weis sicher was ich meine.

Meine beiden Abgeordneten habe ich vor 3 Wochen adressiert. Heute kam ein umfangreicher Antwortbrief von MdL Peter Stephan (CDU). Wie zu erwarten, wiederholt er die Argumentation seiner Ministerin aus der Begruendung zur Gesetzesvorlage. Ich sehe im Schreiben aber doch einen moeglichen Ansatzpunkt zum Aufweichen dieser harten Position:

Seine Argumentation hebt im wesentlichen darauf ab, dass ungenehmigtes Fahren (und Bauen?) querfeldein abseits von Wegen verhindert werden soll, weil dadurch die Eigentumsrechte der Waldbesitzer massiv verletzt werden, was sicher richtig ist. Wir sollten in Zukunft bei Schreiben an Politiker also deutlich klarstellen, dass wir ausschliesslich auf festen Wegen und Pfaden fahren wollen und dabei auch erklaeren, dass diese nicht unbedingt befestigt sein muessen, um bei Nutzung Schaden am Waldeigentum auszuschliessen.

Mit entsprechender Rueckantwort warte ich noch ab, um die Argumentationshilfen der DIMB beruecksichtigen zu koennen. Danke Leute fuer Euren loebenswerten Einsatz, der alles andere als selbstverstaendlich ist !

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Juni 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dann noch eine weitere Info:
> 
> ...



Bitte den *ADFC* nicht vergessen. Ich habe schon hier in LK Gießen Kontakt mit dem Vorstand der Regionalgruppe aufgenommen und feststellen müssen, dass das Thema bei denen noch nicht so richtig angekommen ist. Wenn die *3m*-Reglung kommen sollte, sind nämlich auch Tourenradler(innen) betroffen.


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Bitte den *ADFC* nicht vergessen. Ich habe schon hier in LK Gießen Kontakt mit dem Vorstand der Regionalgruppe aufgenommen und feststellen müssen, dass das Thema bei denen noch nicht so richtig angekommen ist. Wenn die *3m*-Reglung kommen sollte, sind nämlich auch Tourenradler(innen) betroffen.



Beim ADFC habe ich immer den Eindruck als säßen da besonders rückwärts gewandte Betonschädel...die fahren nur auf Schotterwegen und haben bestimmt was gegen so was modernes und frevelhaftes wie Mountainbiker.
Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch! 


*Aber noch was zur "ganzjährigen Befahrbarkeit":* Ganzjährig befahrbar ist im übrigen auch kein einziger Schotterweg (außer mit Allradfahrzeugen, die aber nicht der Maßstab sind), auch wenn er 4m breit sein sollte...wegen der *Steigungen bei Schnee*! Danach würden nur flache Forstwege legal befahrbar sein.


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juni 2012)

Danke für die vielen Anregungen. Wir werden unser Bestes geben, das alles zu berücksichtigen. Aber bitte habt auch ein wenig Geduld, falls es mal nicht so schnell geht, wie wir uns alle das wünschen.

Schaut auch bitte immer wieder auf 

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dimb-eV/145461577009

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649

und natürlich auch hier, nach Aktualisierungen des Sachstand. Ganz aktuell haben wir in der Mediathek unter Veröffentlichungen noch ein Papier zur Stellung des Sport (Mountainbikens) im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz veröffentlicht http://dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen

In dieser sowie weiteren Stellungnahmen (hoffentlich noch mehr in den nächsten Wochen) findet Ihr viele Grundlagen und Argumente, die Ihr in öffentlichen Diskussionen und Versammlungen, für Schreiben an Politiker, für die Vertretung unserer Interessen etc. verwenden könnt. Macht davon Gebrauch.

Wir müssen die Likes auf Facebook weiter nach oben pushen, um auch damit die Politik in den nächsten Wochen zu beeindrucken. Wenn Ihr also auch bei Facebook seid, dann helft uns dabei.

Last but not least: Wir würden die Stellungnahme der DIMB zum Gesetzesentwurf im Rahmen der Verbändeanhörung gerne mit einer Danksagung an die Landesregierung beginnen: Liebe Regierung - Danke für die vielen neuen Mitglieder, die aufgrund Eures Gesetzesentwurfs der DIMB beigetreten sind und uns mit ihren Mitgliedsbeiträgen die zusätzlichen Mittel gegeben haben, um Euch die Hölle heiß zu machen. Kriegen wir das hin? Notfalls tun es natürlich auch Spenden


----------



## Bodenprobe (29. Juni 2012)

Bei den aktuellen Formulierungen müsste das Spiel mit der Presse doch eigentlich auch eher in unserer Richtung gehen.


----------



## HelmutK (29. Juni 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Formulierungen müsste das Spiel mit der Presse doch eigentlich auch eher in unserer Richtung gehen.



Pressearbeit wird eine harte Nuss, denn für die viele Leser starten am Wochenende die Sommerferien und für die Parlamentarier die parlamentarische Sommerpause. Da haben sich HMUELV und Landesregierung schon was dabei gedacht


----------



## Bodenprobe (29. Juni 2012)

Ja absolut!
Ich dachte auch mehr an die grundsätzliche Pressestimmung. 
Jetzt ist zumindest das "negative" und offenbar leicht zu transportierende Bikerimage nicht mehr dominant. Vorübergehend, denn ich bin mal gespannt, ob da diesbezüglich auch ein bisschen Taktik dahinter steckt. Nach dem Motto "wer optimales erreichen will, muss maximales fordern". Anschließend etwas nachgeben (den Fussgängerpassus) und alle sind froh. Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die "Fußgängergeschichte" so nicht durchgeht. Damit wecken sie eine "mächtigere" Lobby.
Aber wahrscheinlich überschätzt ich dann doch die Leute; die werden es wohl doch so meinen wie es momentan geschrieben steht.


----------



## Uni560 (29. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht kann man die Sommerpause auch positiv nutzen? Die Berichterstattung über die EM wird jetzt abbrechen, die Olympiade beginnt erst Ende Juli, die hessischen Ferien aber genau heute!

Jetzt wo es weniger Dinge zu berichten gibt und viele Familien Radausflüge machen, könnten vllt in größeren Zeitungen solche reißerischen "Bild-Typischen" Schlagzeilen wie "Ist bald jeder Wanderer oder Radfahrer kriminell?" viel Aufmerksamkeit ziehen. 

Meine Erfahrung ist es, dass gerade im Sommer/Urlaub sehr viele Leute beim Frühstück Zeitung lesen. Viel mehr Leute gehen relaxter zum Bäcker um dort Brötchen fürs Frühstück zu kaufen und schauen vllt auch mal eher auf eine Zeitung, als auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## go-ridin' (29. Juni 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> M::::: schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Seite 29, Begründung, A Allgemeiner Teil:
> ...


----------



## Paul_FfM (29. Juni 2012)

Von den Regelungen in §§ 15 ff. bin ich jetzt nicht so überrascht, die ganzjährige Befahrbarkeit durch zweiachsigen nicht-Geländefahrzeuge war ja schon bekannt. Und in der Tat, danach blieben uns im Taunus wirklich nur noch die flachen Waldautobahnen, wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob die im Winter mit meinem A4 zu befahren wären. Das zeigt aber schon, wie untauglich das dargelegte Kriterium zur Auslegung des Begriffs "fester Weg" ist.

Wirklich entsetzt bin ich aber über die unglaubliche Dämlichkeit der Begründung. In einem Land wie Hessen, dass ja nun wirklich nicht viele Großstädte aufweisen kann, ein Gesetz mit Bezug zu "nahe den Ballungsräumen gelegenen Mittelgebirgslagen" zu begründen ist schon spektakulär. Die ganze Regelung für uns Biker ist ein auf den Taunus 
 bezogenes Einzelfallgesetz, im Ergebnis muss nun ganz Hessen darunter leiden. 

Handwerklich ähnlich bizarr ist § 15 Abs. 4, der schon einschlägig ist, wenn nur zwei Leute einen gemeinsamen Spaziergang machen, ein schlechter Witz. Die Höhe der möglichen Strafe in einem OWi Verfahren mit 100.000,- Euro kann man schon gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Unabhängig von der eigenen Betroffenheit als Biker ist der ganze Entwurf ein unglaubliches Ärgernis, weil deutlich wird, auf welchem Niveau ein Bundesland wie Hessen regiert und vor allem verwaltet wird. Man möchte sich dafür schämen, hier zu wohnen.

In der Anhörung werden sicher einige Korrekturen erfolgen, aber die "effektivere Steuerungsmöglichkeit" der Mountainbiker wird in jedem Fall kommen. Spannend ist nur noch, ob ein solches Gesetz vor den höheren Gerichten bestand haben wird, was ich nicht glaube.

Im Ergebnis werden damit alle Biker in die Illegalität getrieben, denn natürlich wird niemand sein Verhalten an den absurden Anforderungen des Gesetzes orientieren und nur noch auf brettebenen Waldautobahnen fahren. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass die DIMB für andere Länder aus den Erfahrungen, die hier in Hessen gemacht wurden lernt und sich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit nicht wieder so von der Verwaltung und den Politikern über den Tisch ziehen lässt, sondern schon im Vorfeld eines Gesetzgebungsverfahren massiv auf die Entscheidungsträger einwirkt und die breite Bikeröffentlichkeit hier einbezieht. Die Hinterzimmerpolitik hat sich nicht bewährt, das wird ja nun spätestens deutlich.

Grüße,
Paul


----------



## Paul_FfM (29. Juni 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> Und das bestärkt unsere Vermutung, wer dem Ministerium den Entwurf in die Feder diktiert hat. Geld regiert in Hessen noch mehr die Welt als anderswo! Also müssen wir zeigen, wie viele wir sind. Denn Wählerstimmenverlust fürchtet der Politiker noch mehr als die Macht des Geldes.
> 
> ...



Es tut mir leid, aber solche Absätze kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Hessen mag vieles sein, aber korrupter als in anderen Bundesländern sind Verwaltung und Politik hier sicher nicht. 

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Marko S (29. Juni 2012)

Wenn der Entwurf zum neuen Hessisches Waldgesetz (HWaldG) so kommt, bin ich ein Gesetzesbrecher,
das mehrmals in der Woche und die meisten anderen Besucher in hessischen Wäldern auch.
Wenn sich da nicht eine breite Front gegen das Gesetz bildet dann glaube ich an nichts mehr, vor allem nicht an die hier lebenden Radfahrer.
Gegen so radfahrerfeindliche Gesetze muss man sich zur Wehr setzen, der Mensch gehört nicht aus der Natur ausgesperrt,
er ist ein Teil der Natur und wer sich umsichtig verhält sollte auch das Recht haben sie zu betreten.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juni 2012)

Bin sauer und mit der Änderung des Forstgesetzes nicht einverstanden. Lasse mich und die mitfahrenden Jungs nicht kriminalisieren. 
Habe mich auch dementsprechend gegenüber 'meinem' Abgeordneten geäußert.


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juni 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Echt krass, da fällt einem echt nix mehr ein!
> 5-7 Locations, wo es tatsächlich Probleme gibt ... und z.B. am Feldberg versucht man ja seit längerer Zeit schon eine Kanalisierung der Downhillfraktion.




...warst du mal am Wochenende am Feldberg/Fuchstanz/usw... ?  da sind die Bergabler aber mit Sicherheit das kleinste Problem!
Diese Unterscheidung ist müßig und unsinnig. Der Wanderer sieht "Mauntenbeiker"...... das sollten wir auch tun!

Ehrlich gesagt, nach meinen Erlebnissen der letzten 2 Monaten am Feldberg wars höchst überfällig das sowas kommt...wie da zwischen Familien mit Kindern Slalom gefahren wird ist teilweise kriminell. Hab selbst ne Gruppe Mit40er im Temporausch zur Rede gestellt, Antwort war: "Solln se halt kurz weg gehen...."  
Da treffen viele Interessen in einem Hot-Spot zusammen und die organisierte Fraktion der MTBler ist eher Zaungast. 


Grüße Jan


----------



## Bodenprobe (29. Juni 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Und in der Tat, danach blieben uns im Taunus wirklich nur noch die flachen Waldautobahnen, wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob die im Winter mit meinem A4 zu befahren wären. Das zeigt aber schon, wie untauglich das dargelegte Kriterium zur Auslegung des Begriffs "fester Weg" ist.



Jupp, hoch geht auch auf Waldautobahnen nicht, eben weil der A4 nicht mehr hoch kommt. Nur noch schön eben...von Hohemark bis Saalburg, aber bitte nur ganz unten. Man kommt keinen Berg mehr legal hoch, keinen Einen, egal auf welchem Weg! WALD GESPERRT!



> Handwerklich ähnlich bizarr ist § 15 Abs. 4, der schon einschlägig ist, wenn nur zwei Leute einen gemeinsamen Spaziergang machen, ein schlechter Witz. Die Höhe der möglichen Strafe in einem OWi Verfahren mit 100.000,- Euro kann man schon gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen.



Wald betreten 100.000 Euro; das ist dermaßen willkürlich unangemessen, dass man dem Verantwortlichen durchaus mal Amtsmissbrauch vorwerfen könnte, Bestechlichkeit gleich mal dazu nehmen. Mit den beiden Vorwürfen will keiner vor Gericht gezerrt werden, auch wenn nix dabei rauskommt.



> Spannend ist nur noch, ob ein solches Gesetz vor den höheren Gerichten bestand haben wird, was ich nicht glaube.



Niemals, aber wie an anderer Stelle schon gesagt, muss dass erst mal jemand durchziehen.
Wer ruft "hier"?


----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ma unter uns, wenn da so'n Frosch aufm Trail steht und winkt... ich halt nich an :/


----------



## rayc (30. Juni 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Jetzt ma unter uns, wenn da so'n Frosch aufm Trail steht und winkt... ich halt nich an :/



Wenn es dir so geht wie bei deinen ersten Date, trägst du bald ein T-Shirt mit den Aufdruck:



> On my first ride I got a ticket





ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juni 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Jetzt ma unter uns, wenn da so'n Frosch aufm Trail steht und winkt... ich halt nich an :/



Und wenn der Frosch auf nem Pferd sitzt?


----------



## HelmutK (30. Juni 2012)

Demnächst werden wir wohl die Luftpumpe am Bike durch Zollstöcke ersetzen müssen. Nur wie breit ist ein nicht geländegängiges, zweispuriges Kraftfahrzeug? Wie wäre es mit dem Renault Twizy und 1228mm Breite? Wer findet etwas schmaleres? 

Und demnächst lesen wir dann in der FAZ:

"Hessen übernimmt Vorreiterrolle bei der Absatzförderung von besonders schmalen, zweispurigen und insbesondere nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen"


----------



## Gaunt (30. Juni 2012)

> Nur wie breit ist ein nicht geländegängiges, zweispuriges Kraftfahrzeug? Wie wäre es mit dem Renault Twizy und 1228mm Breite? Wer findet etwas schmaleres?


Challenge Accepted;-)





Gut gesteuert kommt man damit über sehr viele Trails obwohl die Teile als nicht wirklich Geländegängig gelten. Kraftfahrzeuge sinds auch. Die haben Kraft, machen en heiden Läm und stinken 


Ich hoffe wir schaffen das irgendwie abzuwenden. Dieser übertrieben Entwurf könnte genau die Vorlage sein um auch andere Gruppen anzusprechen.


----------



## ciao heiko (30. Juni 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Renault Twizy und 1228mm Breite? Wer findet etwas schmaleres?
> "


Wie wäre es mit dem Messerschmidt Kabinenroller?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_Kabinenroller
Spurweite vorne 1110mm. Breite 1270mm

Aber ich denke die Diskussion ist müssig. Es geht um einen üblichen 2WD PKW. Und im Winter können auch mal asphaltiere Strassen nicht passierbar sein und gelten trotzdem als ganzjährig befahrbar. Letztlich läuft es auf einen geschotterten Forstweg hinaus. Das wird dann vermutlich spätestens beim ersten Verfahren von einem Gericht so präzisiert.

Also besser auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren und nicht auf Wortklauberei.


ciao heiko


----------



## affenhorst (30. Juni 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Dann noch eine weitere Info:
> heute habe ich mit der *Reiterlichen Vereinigung *telefoniert. Wir kooperieren und werden die Stellungnahmen untereinander abstimmen.



hallo präsi,
vielleicht sollte man sich bei den pferdeleuten auch mit der VFD (Vereinigung der Freizeitreiter und -fahrer in Deutschland e.V) kurzschließen. da ist die schnittmenge noch größer als mit der FN, die VFD hat als kernklientel die freizeitreiter = im wald unterwegs.


----------



## dertutnix (30. Juni 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ... Aber ich denke die Diskussion ist müssig. Es geht um einen üblichen 2WD PKW. Und im Winter können auch mal asphaltiere Strassen nicht passierbar sein und gelten trotzdem als ganzjährig befahrbar...



passt zu meiner frage: was passiert denn bitte bei schnee? 

müssen die im entwurf genannten fahrzeuge die freigegebenen straßen auch bei schnee nutzen können oder kann man hier gemein hin davon ausgehen, dass die straßen dann geräumt werden (müssen)???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (30. Juni 2012)

Der Gesetzentwurf stärkt nur die Rechte der Waldeigentümer.
Wenn sowas durchgeht können wir auch gleich das Kaiserreich mit angehängten Fürstentümern wieder ausrufen und ins Mittelalter zurückkehren.
Ich will mich da auch gar nicht weiter auslassen, bin sowieso schon sauer das unsere Politiker so einen Entwurf überhaupt als abstimmungsfähig ansehen.
Unter dem Kontext wird eine Partei wie die Piraten für mich immer interessanter, von etablierten Parteien hat man ja anscheinend nicht mehr viel Bürgernähe zu erwarten.
Was mir aber wiederum für die engagierten Politiker der großen Parteien leid tut, ja die gibt es auch siehe Nordic Walking- und Mountainbike-Park Eppstein.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## lieblingsschaf (30. Juni 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> ...(Ausnahme Forst, Eigentümer und Pächter/Jäger)...



Ich hab das Gesetz nur Überflogen, aber ist da irgendwo der Jagdpächter/Begehungsscheininhaber explizit erwähnt?

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Paul_FfM (30. Juni 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Aber ich denke die Diskussion ist müssig. Es geht um einen üblichen 2WD PKW. Und im Winter können auch mal asphaltiere Strassen nicht passierbar sein und gelten trotzdem als ganzjährig befahrbar. Letztlich läuft es auf einen geschotterten Forstweg hinaus. Das wird dann vermutlich spätestens beim ersten Verfahren von einem Gericht so präzisiert.
> ...



Dann würde das Gesetz nur "zweispurige KFZ" erwähnen. Dass dort aber noch die weiteren Tatbestandsvoraussetzung "nicht geländegängig" und "ganzjährig" steht spricht doch dafür, dass diese Merkmale eine eigenständige Bedeutung haben sollen. Bei geschotterten Forstwegen ist das sicher kein Problem, bei anderen breiten Wegen, die im Herbst zB verschlammen, mag das ein Richter anders sehen. Unsere Diskussion zeigt nur, wie schlecht dieses Gesetz formuliert ist.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Paul_FfM (30. Juni 2012)

Marko S schrieb:


> ,,,
> Unter dem Kontext wird eine Partei wie die Piraten für mich immer interessanter, von etablierten Parteien hat man ja anscheinend nicht mehr viel Bürgernähe zu erwarten.
> Was mir aber wiederum für die engagierten Politiker der großen Parteien leid tut, ja die gibt es auch siehe Nordic Walking- und Mountainbike-Park Eppstein.
> 
> ...



Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Piraten in absehbarer Zeit eine Meinung zu diesem Gesetz entwickeln werden.


----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2012)

Von Seiten der Piraten wurde sogar bereits der Dialog gesucht.


----------



## Premutos (30. Juni 2012)

> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Piraten in absehbarer Zeit eine Meinung zu diesem Gesetz entwickeln werden.


Auch wenn's nicht das Kernthema der Partei trifft, denke ich schon dass man da eine Meinung zu hat. Schließlich stehen die Piraten nach meiner Wahrnehmung momentan wie keine andere für Liberalismus und gegen Bevormundung der Bürger durch den Staat. Von daher muss man nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen um zu wissen, was die davon halten.

Leider ist deren Meinung aber nicht relevant, schließlich ist die Partei nicht im Landtag vertreten und gewählt wird erst wieder in 2014. So lange will ich aber nicht warten, bis ich wieder wie gewohnt radfahren darf.

Was mich auch mal interessieren würde ist, was die FDP eigentlich zu dem Unfug sagt. Eine nach eigenem Verständnis liberale Partei kann da doch unmöglich zustimmen ohne komplett die Glaubwürdigkeit zu verlieren.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Harvester (1. Juli 2012)

Die FDP hat ne eigene Meinung? Wäre mir neu....


----------



## sir.race (1. Juli 2012)

Die FDP soll noch mehr Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren?


----------



## Tshikey (1. Juli 2012)

... war es nicht gerade die FDP, auf deren Initiative damals die 2-Meter-Regelung in BaWü eingeführt wurde?


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte nebst den üblichen Verdächtigen auch mal die FDP angeschrieben. Alle haben ne Meinung, außer der FDP. Zumindest haben sie die mir auch nach 3 maligen nachfassen nicht mitgeteilt. Finden also nicht mehr statt, oder müssen Teppiche durch die Gegend fliegen.

Btw ... ist dann Teppichfliegen auf Trails eigentlich auch verboten ? Damit könnte man zumindest die FDP hinterm Ofenrohr herlocken ...

Die Grünen haben zumindest eine sogenannte "Anfrage" an die Komiker vom Ministerium gestellt, zwecks "was das eigentlich soll".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premutos (1. Juli 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> Die FDP hat ne eigene Meinung? Wäre mir neu....





sir.race schrieb:


> Die FDP soll noch mehr Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren?



Ist ja gut. Wie konnte ich auch annehmen, dass die Schoßhündchen der Christdemokraten sowas wie Rückgrat besitzen.

Dass die Pfosten die 2m-Regel in BaWü sogar selbst angezettelt haben wusste ich jetzt allerdings nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> ... Unsere Diskussion zeigt nur, wie schlecht dieses Gesetz formuliert ist.
> 
> Grüße
> Paul



Vor allem sollten wir nicht den Fehler machen, die Details zu diskutieren. Der Entwurf muß vom Tisch, egal, wie formuliert.

Eigentlich gibt es nämlich gar keinen Regelungsbedarf: Das (begründete) Sperren von Wegen ist nach derzeitiger Gesetzeslage auch schon möglich, ebenso das Ausweisen von Mountainbikestrecken. Und das Fahren abseits von Wegen, das hauptsächlich als Begründung herangezogen wird, war schon immer verboten...


----------



## sic_ (1. Juli 2012)

Am Ende wirds doch eh aufs Geld rauslaufen.
MTB Strecken ausweisen und auch zu unterhalten kostet Geld. Mehr Geld als ein Wanderweg der einmal alle 2-3 Jahre mit einem Grader abgezogen oder frisch aufgeschottert wird.

Ich persönlich glaube da aber noch an die freie Marktwirtschaft und das auch die Hessischen Ämter merken, dass man sich damit eine gewaltige Einnahmequelle abgräbt.
Ein offizielles Trailnetz, zb am Meli, würde die dort heimische Wirtschaft doch recht stark fördern.


----------



## Athabaske (1. Juli 2012)

...und was machen alle die, die keinen Zugang zu den dann vermutlich kostenpflichtigen Trails bekommen?

Das vorhandene Wegenetz reicht doch vollkommen und nur darum geht es, den Status Quo zu erhalten. Wenn wir uns auf dei Disskusion um MTB-trails à la flowtrail einlassen haben wir schon verloren. Ware der wirtschaftliche Faktor so klar zu sehen, gäbe es den Gesetzesvorschlag in der Form sowieso nicht!


----------



## zwente (1. Juli 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Und wenn der Frosch auf nem Pferd sitzt?


hat er keine Zeit sich um Biker zu kümmern weil er die Ka*** vom Gaul einsammelt (könnten sich dann andre Reiter nen Beispiel dran nehmen).
sry für ot


----------



## sic_ (1. Juli 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und was machen alle die, die keinen Zugang zu den dann vermutlich kostenpflichtigen Trails bekommen?
> 
> Das vorhandene Wegenetz reicht doch vollkommen und nur darum geht es, den Status Quo zu erhalten. Wenn wir uns auf dei Disskusion um MTB-trails à la flowtrail einlassen haben wir schon verloren. Ware der wirtschaftliche Faktor so klar zu sehen, gäbe es den Gesetzesvorschlag in der Form sowieso nicht!



Das vorhandene Wegenetz reicht ja offensichtlich nicht um auch die wachsende Gruppe der Mountainbiker zufriedenzustellen.
Sowas wie die Flowtrails zeigen doch das Bedarf da ist und man auch entsprechend die Mountainbiker steuern kann. Damit wäre die komplette Region auch für uns attraktiv und selbst MTBler müssen in Gaststätten etwas essen 
Ein Generalverbot würde doch einfach eine komplette Kundengruppe vergraulen und daraus resultiert mehr oder weniger auch ein Umsatzminus. Warum man das jetzt einfach ignoriert versteh ich nicht.

Mir kommt es einfach so vor als würde man hier versuchen, verbissen ein Gesetz zu verhindern, welches eigentlich schon beschlossen wurde.
Die Ämter zeigen sich ja kaum gesprächsbereit und eigentlich sollte man doch eine Taktikänderung anstreben und primär auf Schadensbegrenzung umschwenken.
Lokale Trailparks haben einfach Vorteile die kaum Wegzudiskutieren sind. Dadurch kann man einfach die gröbste Masse an Tourisenfahrer lenken und schonmal großes Konfliktpotential beseitigen. Die paar locals die am Ende noch übrig sind fallen dann kaum noch ins Gewicht.
Am meisten sind doch die Touris schuld, wenn man irgendwelche Konflikte hat. Selbst in heimischen Gefilden seh ich es immer öfter das sich die Auswärtigen extrem daneben benehmen und die locals es ausbaden müssen.

Warum jetzt ein Trailpark kostenpflichtig sein soll, ist mir unklar. Für jeden kram wird mittlerweile eine Stiftung oder ein Förderverein gegründet. So gewaltig sind die Aufwendungen für einen Trailpark nun auch nicht, wenn man es schafft einige lokale Unternehmer mit ins Boot zu holen. Es ist ja nicht so als wäre das keine positive Imagewerbung für die Region.. Von soetwas profitieren doch am Ende alle, selbst sogar wir Mountainbiker.


----------



## HelmutK (1. Juli 2012)

Eine Erste (vorläufige) Stellungnahme der DIMB zum Gesetzesentwurf ist im Rohentwurf jetzt fertig, wird bis morgen Abend abgestimmt und dann voraussichtlich im Laufe des Dienstag veröffentlich.

Schaut Euch doch mal in der Zwischenzeit die Videos und Berichte zur gestrigen Aktion Licht an Biker! im Rahmen der Extraschicht in Herten an. Live war das natürlich viel spektakulärer als auf Video, aber vielleicht kommt trotzdem was von dem Flair rüber:

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/unser-vest/dem-himmel-entgegen-auf-ewald-id6830221.html
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNeP1Kudl18"]Extraschicht      - YouTube[/nomedia]
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22028

und zum Background der Aktion

http://www.bikeherten.de/


----------



## Jekyll1000 (1. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nebst den üblichen Verdächtigen auch mal die FDP angeschrieben. Alle haben ne Meinung, außer der FDP. Zumindest haben sie die mir auch nach 3 maligen nachfassen nicht mitgeteilt.



Stelle mal diese Anfrage ganz offen über www.abgeordnetenwatch.de

Wenn die FDP MDL dann immer noch nicht antworten, ist es wenigsten deren Statistik versaut (100 Fragen 0 Antworten)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2012)

ob sowas auch hier passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Stelle mal diese Anfrage ganz offen über www.abgeordnetenwatch.de
> 
> Wenn die FDP MDL dann immer noch nicht antworten, ist es wenigsten deren Statistik versaut (100 Fragen 0 Antworten)


Danke für den Tipp. Done


----------



## codit (1. Juli 2012)

Glaubt doch bitte nicht "abgeordnetenwatch" hat irgendeine Bedeutung. Ein durchschnittlicher MdL bekommt pro Woche Dutzende von Buergeranfragen, zaehlt zum Vergleich mal die Anfragen auf genannter Seite! Kein Professional sucht nach Arbeit, vor allem nicht auf irgendwelchen schwach frequentierten Webseiten. Ich rate erneut *schreibt persoenliche Briefe,* macht etwas mehr Arbeit, aber genau darin liegt der Benefit.

codit


----------



## Taunide (1. Juli 2012)

Gibt es von der dimb eine Art vorgefertigten Brief den man an die Abgeordneten schicken kann? Natürlich würde ich noch einige persönliche Dinge ergänzen,es geht mir nur um die Grundargumente.
Besten Dank!


----------



## codit (1. Juli 2012)

Taunide schrieb:


> Gibt es von der dimb eine Art vorgefertigten Brief den man an die Abgeordneten schicken kann? Natürlich würde ich noch einige persönliche Dinge ergänzen,es geht mir nur um die Grundargumente.
> Besten Dank!


 
Auf der DIMB Homepage findest Du jede Menge Argumente warum die
andedachte Regelung schwerst undurchdacht ist. Fuer den Effekt des Schreibens ist aber sicher hilfreich, dass Du Deinen MdL zusatzlich mit einer Argumentationslinie angehst, die  Bezug zu Deinem/seinem Wahlkreis hat.


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juli 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Glaubt doch bitte nicht "abgeordnetenwatch" hat irgendeine Bedeutung. Ein durchschnittlicher MdL bekommt pro Woche Dutzende von Buergeranfragen, zaehlt zum Vergleich mal die Anfragen auf genannter Seite! Kein Professional sucht nach Arbeit, vor allem nicht auf irgendwelchen schwach frequentierten Webseiten. Ich rate erneut *schreibt persoenliche Briefe,* macht etwas mehr Arbeit, aber genau darin liegt der Benefit.
> 
> codit


Das habe ich gemacht. An die FDP 3 mal. 3 mal keine Antwort. Da ist halt dieses watch ne Alternative. Wenn die da auch nicht antworten ... gut ... dann ist das die Antwort: "Sehr geehrter Herr Bürger, Ihr Sch3i55 interessiert uns nicht."


----------



## codit (1. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Das habe ich gemacht. An die FDP 3 mal. 3 mal keine Antwort. Da ist halt dieses watch ne Alternative. Wenn die da auch nicht antworten ... gut ... dann ist das die Antwort: "Sehr geehrter Herr Bürger, Ihr Sch3i55 interessiert uns nicht."


 
Hast Du an die Partei geschrieben? Ich meine einen der Abgeordneten Deines
Wahlkreises. Der braucht beim naechsten mal Deine Stimme, der/die
Sekretaer/in in der Zentrale eher nicht. Aber langsam, bei meinem FDP-Abgeordneten warte ich nach knapp 4 Wochen auch noch auf Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nebst den Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen auch mal die FDP angeschrieben. Alle haben ne Meinung, auÃer der FDP.



komisch, dass die ne meinung haben sollen. denn die einzige antwort, die ich bisher habe, kam von der spd. inhalt:



> die fraktion der spd arbeitet an einer antwort.



offensichtlich wissen sie also nicht, dass sie schon ne meinung haben. oder haben sie wieder vergessen. warum werden wir eigentlich â egal wer gerade am ruder ist â grundsÃ¤tzlich von vollpfosten regiert?


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Juli 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Das vorhandene Wegenetz reicht ja offensichtlich nicht um auch die wachsende Gruppe der Mountainbiker zufriedenzustellen.
> Sowas wie die Flowtrails zeigen doch das Bedarf da ist und man auch entsprechend die Mountainbiker steuern kann.



Ich glaube, hier liegt ein Denkfehler vor.... Flowtrails und legale Strecken werden zusätzlich besucht, Entlastung schaffen diese mMn nicht....

Grüße Jan


----------



## HelmutK (2. Juli 2012)

Weiter gehts

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

und werbt bitte in Eurem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis weiter fleissig für die Aktionsseite

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649

damit wir der Politik zeigen, dass wir keine Minderheit sind, die man einfach so ins Abseits stellen kann.


----------



## rayc (2. Juli 2012)

Beim Thema Benutzerlenkung muss ich sofort daran denken:

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/england-cycling

Das ist ein schönes Beispiel das in anderen Ländern der Forst Mountainbiker nicht als "Feind" sieht. Der Britische Forst legt sogar Trails an.
Die Akzeptanz seitens Mountainbiker ist recht hoch, da man auf die Bedürfnisse der Mountainbiker eingeht.

Ich habe 2008 zum ersten mal britische Biker kennengelernt. Ich war überrascht wo das recht hohe technische Niveau der Fahrer herkommt. England ist  doch flach. Man hat mir recht begeistert von den Trailparks erzählt. Klar fahren sie nicht nur dort sondern auch auf ihren Hometrails.
Die Trailparks liegen in touristischen Gebieten, dort gelingt durch das attraktive Angebot die Benutzerlenkung.

In Frankreich oder Italien sind mir ähnlich attraktive ausgeschilderte Streckennetze begegnet.

Wenn ich da an das öde Wegenetz des Geoparks-Odenwald denke. Teilweise kann man diese mit den Rennrad fahren ...
Damit spricht man keine Mountianbiker an, somit erfolgt keine Benutzerlenkung.

So ein Modell ist aber im Obrigkeitsstaat Deutschland nicht denkbar, die geplante Wiedereinführung des mittelalterlichen Feudalrechts in Hessen spricht ja Bände.

Daher wird es wohl nichts bringen das funktionierende britische Modell der Benutzerlenkung, als Alternative zum Feudalrecht vorzuschlagen.

ray


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Daher wird es wohl nichts bringen das funktionierende britische Modell der Benutzerlenkung, als Alternative zum Feudalrecht vorzuschlagen.



alternativ-vorschläge, selbst die besten und durchdachtesten bringen  nichts, weil es den betreibern dieses entwurfes doch nur darum geht, möglichst alle waldnutzer aus dem wald zu entfernen. egal wie und egal mit welcher begründung. deshalb muss man nicht über flowtrails, biker und benutzerlenkungen diskutieren, sondern versuchen, das gesetz in gänze zu kippen und es als darstellen was es ist: der plumpe versuch, im wald wieder die feudalherrschaft einzuführen.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> alternativ-vorschläge, selbst die besten und durchdachtesten bringen  nichts, weil es den betreibern dieses entwurfes doch nur darum geht, möglichst alle waldnutzer aus dem wald zu entfernen. ...



Nein, es geht darum, den Waldbesitzern eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle zu erschließen. Das ist einfacher, wenn jeder Grundeigentümer willkürlich das Betretungsrecht einschränken kann...


----------



## rayc (2. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mit euch beiden einer Meinung.

Offiziell wird das aber kein Politiker sagen, das es NUR um Macht und Geld geht.

Wenn man bei entsprechender Diskussion Gegenargumente oder Alternativen zur Hand hat, kann es zumindest nicht schaden.

ray


----------



## hottube (2. Juli 2012)

Die Gesetzesvorgabe hat mit den angeführten Problemen und deren Lösung absolut nichts zu tun.

Der Eindruck, dass hier geziehlt ganze Nutzergruppen außgeschlossen werden sollen erhärtet sich - da stimme ich PowderJO zu. 

Tragisch ist, dass bereits abzusehen ist welche Besuchergruppen als nächstes dran sind, auch wenn diese aktuell noch Beifall klatschen.


----------



## Athabaske (2. Juli 2012)

...es spricht ja nichts gegen trailparks, aber das wäre zumindest für Hessen ein deutliche Verschlechterung der Möglichkeiten. Klar stellen solche Streckennetze ein tolles Ausflugsziel am Wochenende dar, wo aber geht man dann unter der Woche hin? Km schrubben auf den mit Pkw ganzjärig befahrbaren Landstrassen?

V.a. wird jemand für diese Streckennetze zahlen müssen, die Gemeinden wohl kaum, die Vereine auch nicht, wer sonst?

Eine weitere Gefahr beim Argument trailparks ist, man kann die wunderbar in den vorliegenden Gesetzesentwurf aufnehmen, Opium fürs biker-Volk und dann die Erstellung mit immer neuen Entschuldigungen aufschieben...


----------



## Slash96 (2. Juli 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein, es geht darum, den Waldbesitzern eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle zu erschließen. Das ist einfacher, wenn jeder Grundeigentümer willkürlich das Betretungsrecht einschränken kann...


Ah, jetzt verstehe ich! Da ist ein Rechtschreibfehler in der Begründung des Gesetzesentwurfs. Es müsste "waldökonomisch" und nicht "waldökologisch" heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (2. Juli 2012)

Ich habe im Rhein-Main MTB Forum bei XING auch mal auf die Sachlage hingewiesen.

Spread the word!


----------



## ciao heiko (2. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern
> 
> und werbt bitte in Eurem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis weiter fleissig für die Aktionsseite



Bin fleisig am E-Mails versenden.

Ich denke, man sollte den Link zumindest kurzfristig hier in allen Unterforen publik machen. Nicht jeder liest Open Trails.
Auserdem einen extra Newsletter rausgeben und auch auf der Startseite das Thema eine Weile immer ganz oben lassen. Der Beitrag von gestern geht schon wieder in der Fülle der Nachrichten unter. Das blau weisse Artikelbild springt auch nicht gerade in das Auge. Besser wäre ein rotes Bikeverbotschild oder ähnliches.

ciao heiko


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Juli 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Dass die Pfosten die 2m-Regel in BaWü sogar selbst angezettelt haben wusste ich jetzt allerdings nicht.


 Das ist so auch nicht ganz zutreffend. Denn ausschlaggebend war die Verbandelung des damaligen Ministerpräsidenten mit dem Chef des Schwarzwaldvereins...


----------



## HelmutK (2. Juli 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Auserdem einen extra Newsletter rausgeben ...



Der heutige IBC Newsletter hat das Thema und alle Links als Aufmacher

Aber da kommt noch mehr. Stellungnahme und Unterschriftenlisten, Pressemitteilung, etc. Wir geben weiter Gas 

Bis dahin erst einmal vielen Dank an mittlerweile schon mehr als 2.500 Unterstützer der Online Petition udn an alle, die in den letzten Tagen unsere Facebook Aktion mit ihren Likes vorangebracht haben


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Weiter gehts
> 
> http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern
> 
> ...



Aubacke - wollt eigentlich noch mal ne kleine Textkorrektur machen, bevor es überall  verlinkt wird  Aber da haben mich die lieben Kollegen ganz schnell überholt!

Nun gut, so sind auf die Schnelle schon mal über 2500 Befürworter zusammen gekommen!  Ich bin beeindruckt. Die angepeilten 10.000 dürften wir bei entsprechender Werbung dann mal locker schaffen...


----------



## micha555 (2. Juli 2012)

In einem Nachbarforum kam in einer Diskussion ein guter Einwand: Wenn jemand auf dem Weg zur Arbeit durch den Wald fährt (am Ende noch mit KollegInnen!) und der Weg über einen 2m breiten Waldweg führt, der nicht geeigent ist mit einem PKW zu befahren: bekommt der dann eine Strafe?

Das wäre doch ein gutes Argument, um die Absurdität des Entwurfs aufzuzeigen, oder?


----------



## HelmutK (2. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch ein gutes Argument, um die Absurdität des Entwurfs aufzuzeigen, oder?



Kleiner Vorabauszug aus der Stellungnahme:

"Meinen die Hessische Landesregierung und das HMUELV tatsächlich, dass man nur dort Radfahren kann, wo auch nicht geländegängige Kraftfahrzeuge ganzjährig fahren können? Vielleicht sollte man der Hessischen Landesregierung und dem HMUELV einmal den Unterschied zwischen einem nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeug und einem Fahrrad, insbesondere einem geländegängigen Mountainbike erklären."

Und bevor Ihr fragt, wann die kommt: Wir arbeiten noch


----------



## Catsoft (2. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> dieses gesetz ist niemals verfassungsgemäß. unverhältnismäßige strafen, nicht nachvollziehbare und durchführbare regelungen. immerhin schreibt das gg vor, das gesetze und normen so ausgelegt sein müssen, dass ich mein verhalten darauf ausrichten kann - wie soll das gehen bei diesen vorgaben?



Ich hab leider mal eine Klage dort verloren, bzw. die ist nicht angenommen worden. Erwarte von den Verfassungsrichtern erst mal nix :-( Die haben auch keine Lust sich mit solchen Nebensächlichkeiten zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (2. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorabauszug aus der Stellungnahme:
> 
> "Meinen die Hessische Landesregierung und das HMUELV tatsÃ¤chlich, dass man nur dort Radfahren kann, wo auch ânicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngige Kraftfahrzeugeâ ganzjÃ¤hrig fahren kÃ¶nnen? Vielleicht sollte man der Hessischen Landesregierung und dem HMUELV einmal den Unterschied zwischen einem nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen Kraftfahrzeug und einem Fahrrad, insbesondere einem gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen Mountainbike erklÃ¤ren."
> 
> Und bevor Ihr fragt, wann die kommt: Wir arbeiten noch



Den zitierten Auszug finde ich nicht Ã¼berzeugend. Denn natÃ¼rlich meint das HMUELV nicht, dass man nicht auf anderen als den als "festen Wegen" definierten Wegen fahren kann, aber sie wollen aus vielen -uns nicht Ã¼berzeugenden - GrÃ¼nden nicht, dass wir woanders fahren. Dein Zitat wird im Gegenteil die Hessen darin bestÃ¤rken ihre idiotische Definition fÃ¼r richtig zu halten.

Ich wÃ¼rde auÃerdem die Stellungnahme sachlich halten und Polemik wie vorgehend vermeiden.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Den zitierten Auszug finde ich nicht überzeugend. Denn natürlich meint das HMUELV nicht, dass man nicht auf anderen als den als "festen Wegen" definierten Wegen fahren kann, aber sie wollen aus vielen -uns nicht überzeugenden - Gründen nicht, dass wir woanders fahren. Dein Zitat wird im Gegenteil die Hessen darin bestärken ihre idiotische Definition für richtig zu halten.
> 
> Ich würde außerdem die Stellungnahme sachlich halten und Polemik wie vorgehend vermeiden.
> 
> ...



sehe ich genau so. keine polemik, keine ironie und kein sarkasmus. verstehen die pfosten eh nicht. 

dafür bitte mehr darauf eingehen, dass es nicht nur biker trifft, sondern unter umständen auch die famile beim gemeinsamen radausflug oder auch die nordic walking gruppe.


----------



## ko5tik (2. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Piraten in absehbarer Zeit eine Meinung zu diesem Gesetz entwickeln werden.



Ich bin Mitglied bei der Piraten unf bin dagegen.  Aber Meinung zu bIlden dauert.   Ich setze mal was im LQFB auf.


----------



## GrrIngo (2. Juli 2012)

Moin,

zu dem Entwurf hatte ich am Donnerstag früh mal [email protected] angeschrieben - die Mail ist dort überraschend schnell weiter geleitet worden, und heute kam eine Antwort - die hessen agentur, die hier die Werbung u.a. für die Mountainbike-Reviere für den Hessischen Tourismusverband e.V. macht, wusste bislang noch gar nichts davon. Sie gehen noch davon aus, dass bei so etwas die Tourismusverbände mit eingebunden würden... 

Gruß
   GrrIngo


----------



## micha555 (2. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorabauszug aus der Stellungnahme:
> 
> "Meinen die Hessische Landesregierung und das HMUELV tatsächlich, dass man nur dort Radfahren kann, wo auch nicht geländegängige Kraftfahrzeuge ganzjährig fahren können? Vielleicht sollte man der Hessischen Landesregierung und dem HMUELV einmal den Unterschied zwischen einem nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeug und einem Fahrrad, insbesondere einem geländegängigen Mountainbike erklären."
> 
> Und bevor Ihr fragt, wann die kommt: Wir arbeiten noch


In dem Stil soll die Stellungnahme kommen? Finde ich nicht besonders gut! Ich hoffe das wird noch. Das sind doch keine Argumente, das ist....hm....was ist das eigentlich?


----------



## Paul_FfM (2. Juli 2012)

GrrIngo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zu dem Entwurf hatte ich am Donnerstag früh mal [email protected] angeschrieben - die Mail ist dort überraschend schnell weiter geleitet worden, und heute kam eine Antwort - die hessen agentur, die hier die Werbung u.a. für die Mountainbike-Reviere für den Hessischen Tourismusverband e.V. macht, wusste bislang noch gar nichts davon. Sie gehen noch davon aus, dass bei so etwas die Tourismusverbände mit eingebunden würden...
> 
> ...



Großartig, sowohl Deine Initiative als auch die beschriebene Reaktion der Hessenagentur, die ja wohl am Wirtschaftsministerium hängt. Feinste Realsatire, das alles.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. Juli 2012)

Das Mailing an unser kleines mittelhessische Regionalforum ist heute Abend raus. Vllt kommen bei www.openpetition.de noch einige "Unterschriften" hinzu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (2. Juli 2012)

Wer sich mit Frau Puttrich vielleicht persöhnlich über die Probleme des Gesetzentwurfs unterhalten will:

http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/3/termine/index.html

grüße,
Jan


----------



## HelmutK (2. Juli 2012)

Wir haben heute nach Feierabend noch einmal Gas gegeben und die Erste vorläufige Stellungnahme fertig und online gestellt. Ein weiterer Meilenstein ist damit erreicht, aber noch viele weitere Meilensteine liegen auf dem Weg und warten darauf, abgearbeitet zu werden. Verteilt die Stellungnahme und macht weiter so. Eure Likes auf Facebook und Eure überwältigende Unterstützung für die Online Petition sind echt motivierend. 

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...e_Stellungnahme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz.pdf


----------



## Asrael (2. Juli 2012)

Helmut und Thomas ganz großes Lob für die Stellungsnahme!
Ich hab mir die zeit genommen und sie ganz gelesen und ich finde es sehr gut, dass Unsinn auch Unsinn genannt wird und nicht auf kuschelkurs gegangen wird.
Ich denke fast 2000 likes und über 4000!!! Unterstützer der Petition nach nicht einmal 24 Stunden sprechen Bände!
Wir brauchen uns nicht zu verstecken und werden uns diesem menschenverachtenden Lobbyismus einstimmig und vielzählig entgegenstellen!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (2. Juli 2012)

Vllt ein wenig polemisch, aber Sch3i55e soll auch Sch3i55e genannt werden.

Bei dem, was das HMUELV verzapft hat, kann einem nun mal echt der Hut hochgehen


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2012)

GrrIngo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zu dem Entwurf hatte ich am Donnerstag früh mal [email protected] angeschrieben - die Mail ist dort überraschend schnell weiter geleitet worden, und heute kam eine Antwort - die hessen agentur, die hier die Werbung u.a. für die Mountainbike-Reviere für den Hessischen Tourismusverband e.V. macht, wusste bislang noch gar nichts davon. Sie gehen noch davon aus, dass bei so etwas die Tourismusverbände mit eingebunden würden...
> 
> ...


----------



## MissQuax (2. Juli 2012)

> blutbuche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ..... das gibt ´s doch gar nicht ... haltete ihr euch an jedes schild(betreten verboten ) - nur , weil es einer s ehen könnte ? geht ihr nie über rote ampeln , bezahlt ihr alle gez ,haltet ihr euch ans tempo limit ? macht ihr nie blau , bescheisst ihr nie die steuer - habt ihr noch nie was in nem laden mitgeh´n lassen ... die liste liesse sich beleibig verlängen ... und das DARF man auch alles nicht . und - es tut doch trotzdem jeder . und wenn nicht : arme wurst . dann is das leben aber extrem öde und trist .- denkt doch nicht über so nen schwachsinn nach , wann , wo ,  irgendjemand angepieselt sein könnte , weil ihr wo rad fahrt , wo es ihm - aus unerklärlichen umständen - nicht passt . polizei im auto : an plätzen , wo VIELE mtb´ler an einer stelle sind - polizei auf rad - kicher - noch nie !! einen geseh´n - berittene polizei - ich stell mir grad die hetzjagd quer  durch den wald vor - köstlich ... is wie jedes "gesetzt" - es gibt es halt, weil die politiker langeweile haben - - wär sich dran hält - selber schuld . so , nu´kommen wieder die moralapostel und korinthenkacker  mit  hochgezogenen augenbrauen und erhobenem zeigefinger . lasst euch ruhig alles schöne im leben verbieten - irgendwann muss man noch fragen , ob man sich im wald abseits des weges, hinsetzen darf ...  könnte ja jemanden stören - und da gibts dann hier auch ne diskussion drüber . lächerlich .-
> ...



So eine Heuchlerin ... die Petition hat sie nämlich trotz allem Klappe-groß-aufreißen unterschrieben. Nicht wahr, Kati?!

Aber macht nix, für ne Stimme mehr taugt sie wenigstens!


----------



## RetroRider (3. Juli 2012)

Haha, die Blutbuche wieder. 
Ich gebe zu, daß ich einer von diesen Faschisten bin, die sich wenigstens an die nützlichen Regeln halten. Deswegen entspreche ich auch der Straßendefinition eines "Radl-Rambos". Manchmal werfe ich sogar im Zucht-und-Ordnungs-Wahn meinen Müll in den Mülleimer statt in den Wald.


----------



## Paul_FfM (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Helmut,
danke für die Veröffentlichung der Stellungnahme. Über den Stil kann man streiten, mir fehlt aber vor allem ein inhaltliches Argument:
Hessen begründet das Verbot, abseits fester Wege zu fahren u.a. damit, dass es in Ballungsgebieten zu Konflikten mit anderen Waldnutzern, insb. Wanderern gekommen sei. Nach Rechtsprechung des BVerfG "Reiten im Walde" muss nun diese Einschränkung des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts auch geeignet erforderlich und  angemessen sein. Mir scheint es schon an der Geeignetheit zu fehlen. Denn anders als bei "Reiten im Walde" wo jede Gruppe ihre eigenen Wege bekommt (Wanderwege für Wanderer und Reitwege für Reiter) würde das neue WaldG die Biker und die Wanderer auf dieselben festen Wege zwingen. Dass hierdurch eher mehr als weniger Konflikte enstehen werden liegt auf der Hand. 

Grüße
Paul


----------



## HelmutK (3. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> danke für die Veröffentlichung der Stellungnahme. Über den Stil kann man streiten, mir fehlt aber vor allem ein inhaltliches Argument:
> Hessen begründet das Verbot, abseits fester Wege zu fahren u.a. damit, dass es in Ballungsgebieten zu Konflikten mit anderen Waldnutzern, insb. Wanderern gekommen sei. Nach Rechtsprechung des BVerfG "Reiten im Walde" muss nun diese Einschränkung des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts auch geeignet erforderlich und  angemessen sein. Mir scheint es schon an der Geeignetheit zu fehlen. Denn anders als bei "Reiten im Walde" wo jede Gruppe ihre eigenen Wege bekommt (Wanderwege für Wanderer und Reitwege für Reiter) würde das neue WaldG die Biker und die Wanderer auf dieselben festen Wege zwingen. Dass hierdurch eher mehr als weniger Konflikte enstehen werden liegt auf der Hand.
> 
> ...



Hallo Paul,

Du sprichst hier das verfassungsrechtliche Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip an, das in der Tat auch hier noch eine ganz wichtige Rolle spielt. In einer gewissen Stammtischmanier (Was hat fahren abseits von Wegen mit einem Verbot des Fahrens von Wegen zu tun?) haben wir das allerdings schon drin. Daneben gibt es noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer Aspekte, die ebenfalls noch keinen Platz gefunden haben. Mit der "Erste *vorläufige* Stellungnahme" ging es uns jedoch vorrangig darum, gewisse Dinge in in den Vordergrund zu stellen und auch mit polemischen Spitzen zu verdeutlichen, was da abgeht. Und dafür haben der Gesetzesentwurf und seine Begründung genügenden Anlass gegeben. Ich bekenne mich da gerne schuldig, dass ich da des öfteren meine Verärgerung und Wut über diesen Unsinn freien Lauf gelassen habe 

Für die umfassende Stellungnahme, die wir im Rahmen der Verbändeanhörung einreichen werden, liegt noch viel Arbeit vor uns. Aber es sollte uns klar sein, dass so ein Gesetzesentwurf keinen Anlass für einen Schmusekurs gibt.

Gruß
Helmut

PS: Wir haben als DIMB gerade im IBC Forum in den letzten Jahren viel Kritik, die manchmal auch sehr herb war, einstecken müssen. Vieles davon war sicherlich auch berechtigt, aber wir machen das im Gegensatz zu anderen Verbänden immer noch mit hohem persönlichen Einsatz fast komplett im Ehrenamt und mit sehr begrenzten Mitteln. Da schmerzt Kritik, auch wenn sie noch so berechtigt ist, besonders. Insofern tun uns der großzügige Zuspruch und die überwältigende Unterstützung von Euch allen echt gut und geben eine großen Motivationsschub. Danke


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2012)

Danke für die viele Mühe, die Stellungnahme zu verfassen 
Großes Kino, was ihr euch da in eurer Freizeit an Aufwand macht.

In großen Teilen bin ich sehr einverstanden mit den Formulierungen. Trotzdem noch etwas konstruktive Kritik:
- ich würde aggressiver herausstellen, dass Mountainbiken auch ohne dieses Gesetz nicht abseits irgendwelcher Wege stattfindet. Diesen Unterpunkt sollte man imo noch etwas ausbauen und klarer argumentieren, da das den Politikern nicht klar zu sein scheint (woher auch... die hören wahrscheinlich Seitens der Lobby immer nur von Radel-Rambos die den Wald kaputt buddeln)
- von (bereits jetzt schon illegalen) Trailbau-Aktionen abseits von Wegen sollten wir uns erst mal klarer distanzieren, da das ja nicht der Grund für unser Vorgehen gegen den Gesetzesentwurf ist. 
- Um dem Argument vorzubeugen, dass ja einige legale Strecken geschaffen werden können (wäre ja auch laut neuem Gesetz möglich), sollte man vielleicht noch gesondert auf das "Erholungsbedürfnis" der Touren-Biker eingehen, die wie Spaziergänger auch zu Hause vor der Haustür zu ihrer Feierabendrunde starten wollen und sich nicht zu Hundertschaften um 18 Uhr abends auf 2-3 gebauten Rundkursen mit 1 Stunde Autoanfahrt tummeln wollen. Ansonsten lese ich anteilig zu viel von "Freeridern und Downhillern" 
- ein wichtiger Punkt wäre für mich auch noch die absolute Unverhältnismäßigkeit der Härte der angedachten Regelung und der Strafen. Hierauf sollte auch noch gesondert eingegangen werden. Der Mensch wird zugunsten von Ökonomischen Interessen aus der Natur ausgesperrrt, Erholungssuchende und Sportler werden kriminalisiert. Auf der anderen Seite jedoch wird in der Gesetzesbegründung für Naturschutzinteressen geworben, die teilweise konträr zu den ökonomischen Interessen stehen. Wenn wirklich die Natur geschützt werden soll, sollte vielmehr das Befahren des Waldes mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen stärker reglementiert werden als das Betreten und befahren des Waldes mit nichtmotorisierten Fahrzeugen. Wenn das ökonomische Interesse am Wald als Nutzfläche gestärkt werden soll, sollte man sich fragen, ob dies wirklich einer Stärkung bedarf oder ob dem nicht schon hinreichend mit dem alten Gesetz Genüge getan wird. 
- Dem Argument, dass nahe Ballungszentren im Wald Probleme auftreten würden sollte man imo auch mit dem Argument entgegentreten, dass besonders nahe Ballungszentren das Bedürfnis der Menschen nach Erholung in der Natur besonders groß ist und es ein Unding ist, mit dem neuen Gesetz diese Erholung zu unterbinden und so möglicherweise neue Probleme zu schaffen (polemisch: sollen die Jugendlichen lieber auf den Spielplätzen rumhängen und saufen als im Wald mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (3. Juli 2012)

Helmut und alle anderen die da gerade massiv Zeit investieren:* Danke !*


Evtl. auch noch ein interessanter Punkt zur Argumentation ist der Leistungssport (habt Ihr im Prinzip ja schon drin, nurnoch ein paar Gedanken):
- CC: Wir haben da eine Olympiasiegerin in Deutschland, einige Fahrer die international vorne dabei sind. Das neue Waldgesetzt unterbindet im Prinzip quasi jede legale Trainingsmöglichkeit. 

- DH (ist ja schon angerissen): Wettkampfsport "vergleichbar" mit Abfahrtsski. In Hessen kaum Trainingsmöglichkeiten. An Bikeparks nur Willingen. Die nächsten Parks sind (Distanzen von RheinMain  mit PKW) Beerfelden (1 Stunde mim Auto), Winterberg u. Bad Wildbad (2 Stunden), Todtnau/LacBlanc/Albstadt (3 Stunden) => Ökologischer Blödsinn. Man wird in die Illegalität (Rinne, Feldberg) gezwungen, Blockadehaltung ist ja hinsichtlich bekannt, kann man aber gerne auch nochmal betonen. 


Außerdem find ich die räumliche Verteilung der Unterstützer der Petition interessant. Gerade in den "Problemgebieten"/Ballungszentren sinds ja schon massive spitzen, wohingegen fast die gesamte nördliche Hälfte von hessen recht dünn ist...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bergroff (3. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Die Grünen haben zumindest eine sogenannte "Anfrage" an die Komiker vom Ministerium gestellt, zwecks "was das eigentlich soll".



Etwas Sand ins Getriebe, hier die Kleine Anfrage von letzter Woche jetzt öffentlich, in 6 Wochen soll es Antworten geben:

*[FONT="]betreffend Gesetz zur Neuregelung des Rechts des Waldes und zur Änderung anderer Rechtsvorschriften[/FONT][/B]
  [B][FONT="]  
[/FONT]*
*[FONT="]Wir fragen die Landesregierung:[/FONT][/B]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]1.      [/FONT][FONT="]Welche Notwendigkeit besteht aktuell für eine Gesetzesnovelle für das sogenannte Waldbetretungsrecht?[/FONT][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]2.      [/FONT][FONT="]Woran wird eine Beeinträchtigung eines Waldgebietes festgemacht, nach der das Betretungsrecht für Personen geregelt werden soll?[/FONT][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]3.      [/FONT][FONT="]Welche konkreten Rechte haben nach dem Gesetzentwurf zukünftig Personen, die mit dem Rad bzw.  Mountainbike auf Waldwegen unterwegs sind?[/FONT][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]4.      [/FONT][FONT="]Sieht die Landesregierung im Sinne des Naturschutzes  in der Genehmigung von ausgewiesenen so genannten Downhhill Fahrten eine Möglichkeit diese Form des Mountainbikens zu kanalisieren?  [/FONT][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]5.      [/FONT][FONT="]Was versteht die Landesregierung unter einem Waldweg, der ganzjährig und von einem nichtgeländegängigen Kraftfahrzeug befahren werden kann?[/FONT][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]6.      [/FONT][FONT="]Was versteht die Landesregierung unter einem nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeug und wie breit ist ein solches?[/FONT][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]7.      [/FONT][FONT="]Sieht die Landesregierung in der Gesetzesnovelle die Wiedereinführung des Bannwaldschutzes und damit der alten Rechtslage vor?[/FONT][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]8.      [/FONT][FONT="]Wird die Landesregierung die Selbstverpflichtung von Hessen Forst für ein Verbot der Holzarbeiten während der Brut- und Setzzeit ausweiten auf den Privat- und Gemeindewald und als generelles Verbot im Gesetz verankern?[/FONT][/SIZE]
  [SIZE=1][FONT="]9.      [/FONT][FONT="]Sieht die Landesregierung außerdem einen bestimmten Anteil des Staatswaldes für eine natürliche Waldentwicklung vor und wenn ja, wie hoch wird der Anteil an der gesamten Waldfläche sein?[/FONT][/SIZE]*


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> England ist  doch flach. Man hat mir recht begeistert von den Trailparks erzählt. Klar fahren sie nicht nur dort sondern auch auf ihren Hometrails.Die Trailparks liegen in touristischen Gebieten, dort gelingt durch das attraktive Angebot die Benutzerlenkung.
> ray



Ein Bild vom flachen England. 







Und zum Gesetzentwurf. Die spinnen, die hessischen "Volksvertreter". Ein Gesetz, das Probleme lösen soll, die in meinen Augen gar nicht vorhanden sind. Da muß ich mich ja beeilen, nochmal in den Odenwald zu fahren, bevor ich mich strafbar mache.


----------



## ko5tik (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe bei dem hessischen Liquid-Feedback der Piraten eine Initiative eingestelt:

https://lqfb.piratenpartei-hessen.de/initiative/show/75.html

(alle können es sehen, aber nur Mitglieder können Abstimmen  und Änderungen vorschlagen)


----------



## ghostbikersback (3. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wir haben heute nach Feierabend noch einmal Gas gegeben und die Erste vorläufige Stellungnahme fertig und online gestellt. Ein weiterer Meilenstein ist damit erreicht, aber noch viele weitere Meilensteine liegen auf dem Weg und warten darauf, abgearbeitet zu werden. Verteilt die Stellungnahme und macht weiter so. Eure Likes auf Facebook und Eure überwältigende Unterstützung für die Online Petition sind echt motivierend.
> 
> http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...e_Stellungnahme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz.pdf



Vielen Dank für die Erstellung der Stellungnahme. 

Inhaltlich geht das meines Erachtens allerdings noch nicht in die richtige Richtung, damit werden wir keinen Parlamentarier überzeugen können. Ich habe beruflich oft mit Stellungnahmen diverser Lobbygruppen zu tun und diese sind in der Sache meist erfolgreich, wenn sie folgende Merkmale aufweisen:

- sachlicher Ton, keine Polemik (daran fehlt es derzeit insbesondere, siehe Formulierungen wie "Nachhilfe", "vielleicht sollten wir der Regierung mal erklären...", "Feudalherren" etc.)

- keine Abschweifungen 

- kurze und übersichtliche Darstellung der eigenen Position

- kurze und strukturierte Darstellung der Kritikpunkte (z.B. von Lobbyismus geprägter Entwurf, Gesetz nicht im Einklang mit Bundesrecht, Gesetz potentiell verfassungswidrig, drohende Rechtszersplitterung durch Verwendung eigener Definitionen, Bedrohung von Tourismus und Wirtschaft, offensichtlich mangelnde Abstimmung mit anderen Ministerien (hier: Verkehr/Tourismus), Kriminalisierung ganzer Bevölkerungsgruppen, mangelnder Geeignetheit der geplanten Regelungen, sonstige absurde Folgen etc.)

- Schlussteil der einen mark-up bzw. Formulierungshilfen für die änderungsbedürftigen Passagen enthält (hier: insbesondere Definition von "Waldweg").

Falls Ihr noch Unterstützung bei der Erstellung der endgültigen Stellungnahme benötigt, gebt mir einfach per PM Bescheid.


----------



## HelmutK (3. Juli 2012)

Wir haben in diesem Thread, aber auch hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587378

unwahrscheinlich viele gute und wichtige Anregungen und Beiträge für die weitere inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Gesetzesentwurf sowie die weitere Stellungnahmen. Auch auf Facebook sowie per Email erhalte ich viele Beiträge. Dabei den Überblick zu behalten, as alles auszuwerten und zu sortieren, um es dann in die weitere Arbeit einfliessen zu lassen, ist extrem zeitaufwändig.

Ich habe daher eine Bitte: Kann jemand die inhaltlichen Anregungen und Beiträge aus den IBC Threads in einem Worddokument zusammen kopieren und nach Themen oder Argumentationsansätzen vorsortieren? 

Das Ergebnis dann bitte bis Freitag an rechtsreferent ät dimb.de. Das wäre echt eine große Hilfe.


----------



## MissQuax (3. Juli 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Erstellung der Stellungnahme.
> 
> Falls Ihr noch Unterstützung bei der Erstellung der endgültigen Stellungnahme benötigt, gebt mir einfach per PM Bescheid.



*Da bei der momentanen Flut von Postings wohl kaum alle von den hierfür relevanten DIMB-Mitgliedern gelesen werden, wäre es ganz toll, du würdest dein Hilfe-Angebot direkt an die DIMB richten, per E-Mail oder hier im Forum per PN!*

DANKE!!!


----------



## ghostbikersback (3. Juli 2012)

Und noch was: Ich denke, dass man sich mal an den Bürgermeister/Stadtrat von Willingen wenden sollte und die geplanten Änderungen und die Auswirkungen auf das verfolgte Tourismuskonzept vorstellt. Dort wird man nämlich auch nicht begeistert sein...

Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für den Veranstalter des bikefestivals in Willingen/die Zeitung "Bike".


----------



## HelmutK (3. Juli 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Falls Ihr noch Unterstützung bei der Erstellung der endgültigen Stellungnahme benötigt, gebt mir einfach per PM Bescheid.


 
Bitte Email mit Kontaktdaten und Terminvorschlägen (Abend ab ca. 19 Uhr) für ein Telefonat an rechtsreferent ät dimb.de

PS: Die Erste vorläufige Stellungnahme richtet sich nicht primär an das Parlament oder die Politik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (3. Juli 2012)

Wurde eigentlich schon mit der *HA Hessen Agentur GmbH (hessen-tourismus.de)* Kontakt aufgenommen?

Die bewerben doch auf ihrer Seite ganz konkret das Mountainbiken auf "Pfaden":


*Originaltext: "Mit dem Mountainbike auf der Suche nach den schönsten Trails ... In den Mittelgebirgsregionen Hessens kann man immer wieder neue Pfade entdecken und neue Herausforderungen annehemen. In manchen Regionen hat man sich sogar speziell auf Mountainbiker eingestellt und findet dort markierte Pfade fürs Abenteuer."*

.





.
Die sollten eigentlich auch "kein Interesse" an der Durchsetzung diese Gesetzesentwurfes haben.


----------



## Tshikey (3. Juli 2012)

... sollte dieses Gesetz wirklich in Kraft treten, wären Tourenplanungen in (noch) fremder Gegend quasi
kaum noch möglich, da man ja erst vor Ort sieht, wie die Wege da beschaffen sind.

Und selbst dann wird es schwierig zu entscheiden, da man ja nie wirklich weiß, wie dieser Weg im Herbst / 
Winter / Frühjahr oder nach Unwetter, starkem Regen, Schneefall etc. ausschaut!

Wer für diese Formulierung verantwortlich ist, hat evtl. einen recht einseitigen Blickwinkel an den Tag gelegt 
oder einfach nicht allzu viel in der Birne!

Einzige Möglichkeit für mich als Unterfranke hier straffrei zu bleiben:
Hessen künftig meiden!


----------



## Matze1983 (3. Juli 2012)

Gefühlt steigt die Wahrnehmung auf Facebook, ständig wird der Link auf die Petition geteilt. Ob das auch ins echte Leben überschwappt steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich schon mit der *HA Hessen Agentur GmbH (hessen-tourismus.de)* Kontakt aufgenommen?



JA: Klick!

Wie ich aber schon einige Seiten vorher ausgeführt hatte, wären auch ganz "normale" und beschilderte Radwege (in Wäldern) von der Reglung betroffen. Was will denn die Landesregierung eigentlich mit diesen Wegen machen ?


----------



## Uni560 (3. Juli 2012)

Genauso als Vorschlag den Geopark Odenwald ins Boot zu holen. Die haben ja auch kürzlich sehr viele Strecken offiziell freigegeben. In Absprache mit Bauern und Gemeinden, etc.


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Genauso als Vorschlag den Geopark Odenwald ins Boot zu holen. Die haben ja auch kürzlich sehr viele Strecken offiziell freigegeben. In Absprache mit Bauern und Gemeinden, etc.



die dürfte das einen Dreck scheren. Die Möglichkeit offizielle Strecken in Absprache mit dem Forst und den Besitzern freizugeben besteht ja auch im neuen Gesetzesentwurf weiterhin. Wenn man es mal so sieht wäre das neue Gesetz den Geopark-Strecken ja eher zuträglich, da das dann die einzigen legal erlaubten Strecken in der ganzen Region wären. Quasi höchstmöglicher Trailanteil, ein Traum für jeden Biker  (ich denk da jetzt lieber nicht weiter drüber nach, sonst wird mir schlecht :kotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friermel (3. Juli 2012)

Ich kann scylla nur zustimmen. Wir solten mal über Aktionen sprechen mit denen wir die breite Öffentlichkeit auf diese doch offenbar von Lobbyisten initiierten Gesetzaktion
hinweisen. Wer nur etwas Googelt findet schnell heraus das unsere Ministerin die das Gesetz noch schnell vor der Sommerpausen auf den Weg bringen will. Sehr gerne auch an Jagden teilnimmt . Und die Jagdbrüder auch beim "reduzieren der Wilddichte" unterstützt. Siehe Pressemitteilung des Ministeriums vom 03.03.2012.


----------



## rayc (3. Juli 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Genauso als Vorschlag den Geopark Odenwald ins Boot zu holen. Die haben ja auch kürzlich sehr viele Strecken offiziell freigegeben. In Absprache mit Bauern und Gemeinden, etc.



Vergiss den GEOPark, diese sogenannten MTB-Strecken kannst du mit den Hollandrad fahren.

ray


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Juli 2012)

Die Petition ist nun noch keine 30 Stunden online und es sind bereits die ersten 10.000 Stimmen zusammen - Respekt!!!

In ein paar Stunden könnten wir schon Platz 2 aller laufender Petitionen erreichen.


----------



## Asrael (3. Juli 2012)

Jup direkt hinter der GEMA Reform Petition, wobei es sich dort um einen ähnlich großen Unsinn handelt.


----------



## ghostbikersback (3. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> JA: Klick!
> 
> Wie ich aber schon einige Seiten vorher ausgeführt hatte, wären auch ganz "normale" und beschilderte Radwege (in Wäldern) von der Reglung betroffen. Was will denn die Landesregierung eigentlich mit diesen Wegen machen ?



Man sollte zusätzlich auch noch das zuständige hessische Ministerium über die Pressestelle kontaktieren und anfragen, warum bezüglich des Entwurfes bisher offensichtlich keine Abstimmung mit dem Umweltministerium erfolgt ist.

Wenn man bei der Anfrage auch noch einen Journalisten einer der großen Tageszeitungen in "Cc" setzt, sorgt dies in aller Regel dafür, dass zeitnah und vernünftig geantwortet wird. Dabei kommt es natürlich auf die entsprechenden Pressekontakte an.


----------



## HelmutK (3. Juli 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Man sollte zusätzlich auch noch das zuständige hessische Ministerium über die Pressestelle kontaktieren und anfragen, warum bezüglich des Entwurfes bisher offensichtlich keine Abstimmung mit dem Umweltministerium erfolgt ist.


 
Der Entwurf stammt aus dem zuständigen HMUELV und wurde im Kabinett, also von der kompletten Ministerriege, beschlossen


----------



## Uni560 (3. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Vergiss den GEOPark, diese sogenannten MTB-Strecken kannst du mit den Hollandrad fahren.
> 
> ray



Was leider stimmt .. :-/ 
Daran habe ich nicht gedacht, Scylla.


----------



## ghostbikersback (3. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der Entwurf stammt aus dem zuständigen HMUELV und wurde im Kabinett, also von der kompletten Ministerriege, beschlossen



Ich denke, dass eine offizielle Anfrage trotzdem nicht schaden kann. Angeblich wurde mit dem Tourismusverband ja nichts abgestimmt (siehe oben zitierter Beitrag) und der derzeitige Wortlaut des Entwurfes legt dieses auch nah. 

Außerdem weiß man nie wer bei der Kabinettssitzung wirklich anwesend war. Und wenn die online-petition weiter gut läuft, bekommt das Ganze auch nochmal eine andere Schlagkraft.


----------



## schoeppi (3. Juli 2012)

Also, dass dieses Gesetz keinen sinnvollen Hintergrund hat, darüber sind wir uns wohl alle einig.
Ob die Petition erfolgt bringt lasse ich jetzt einfach mal aussen vor, auch ich habe unterschrieben.
Und wenn nicht, was ändert sich denn im "wahren Leben"?

Vermutlich gar nichts.
Ok, wir sind dann teilweise illegal unterwegs.
Manchmal werden wir gar nicht wissen ob wir gerade legal oder illegal fahren (ist dieser Weg ganzjährig befahrbar?).
Und sonst?

Die Zahl derer die uns nun jagen werden um Knöllchen zu schreiben wird sich vermutlich extrem in Grenzen halten.
Wie soll das auch gehen?
Der Förster streift am Wochenende durch den Wiesbadener Stadtwald auf der Jagd nach Mountainbikern?
Wie macht er das? Zu Fuss? Oder selber auf dem Rad? 
Das ist doch in der Praxis gar nicht umsetzbar.

Wie auch immer die Sache ausgeht, ich sehe dem gelassen entgegen.
Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Juli 2012)

Der ADFC ist übrigens nicht untätig:

http://www.facebook.com/adfc.hessen.ev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Vergiss den GEOPark, diese sogenannten MTB-Strecken kannst du mit den Hollandrad fahren.
> 
> ray


bis auf Mömlingen 

Aber das liegt ja auch nicht in Hessen...


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juli 2012)

*@ all:
kurze Zusammenfassung in Rotschrift, damit nicht immer wieder das selbe hier und / oder per Mail gefragt werden muss  Außerdem ist es "Neueinsteigern" ins Thema nicht mehr möglich, dem Monsterthread zu folgen...


mittlerweile sind alle betroffenen Verbände mit im Boot. Auch der ADFC Hessen verweist auf seiner Homepage auf Open Trails Hessen. Über die Kooperation mit dem HRV und der Deutschen Reiterlichen Vereinigung und den Freizeiteritern wurde ja bereits berichtet.
die jetzt veröffentlichte vorläufige Stellungnahme ist nicht die, die offiziell im Beteiligungsverfahren eingereicht werden wird. Diese hier soll Biker mobilisieren, was ja auch offenkundig gelingt.
Die Petition ist kein offizielles Medium im Rahmen des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens, sondern eine Online-Unterschriftensammlung, die zusammen mit der offiziellen Stellungnahme eingereicht werden wird. Insofern ist auch nicht weiter tragisch, dass diese an ein paar Stellen etwas "jovial" formuliert ist.
Pressemitteilung an die Regionalzeitungen in Hessen und eine weitere an die Bikemagazine sind in Arbeit. Gehen diese Woche raus. 
Alle hessischen Bikeshops, Fitnesscenter und Bike-/Zubehörhersteller werden diese Woche angeschrieben und mit Infomaterial und Unterschriftenlisten versorgt. 
Die Kontaktdaten der hessischen Landtagsabgeordneten werden diese Woche veröffentlicht.

Und bevor ich es vergesse: soeben haben wir die 11.000 Unterschriften geknackt *


----------



## wusel_ffm (3. Juli 2012)

Dickes Danke für die ganze Arbeit


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass eine offizielle Anfrage trotzdem nicht schaden kann. Angeblich wurde mit dem Tourismusverband ja nichts abgestimmt (siehe oben zitierter Beitrag) und der derzeitige Wortlaut des Entwurfes legt dieses auch nah.
> 
> Außerdem weiß man nie wer bei der Kabinettssitzung wirklich anwesend war. Und wenn die online-petition weiter gut läuft, bekommt das Ganze auch nochmal eine andere Schlagkraft.



Wer in der Kabinettssitzung anwesend war, ist unerheblich, jedenfalls wurde Unfug beschlossen.

Die Fraktion der GRÜNEn hat im Landtag eine Anfrage gestellt, die viele der Knackpunkte der praktischen Anwendbarkeit des Gesetzes (Entw.) aufgreift. Die Thematik ist zweifellos noch ausbaufähig.

Da die Anfrage ein offizieller parlamentarisch amtlicher Vorgang ist, *muß* die Landesregierung hierauf antworten. Sie kann sich m.E. auch nicht auf das laufende Gesetzgebungsverfahren zurückziehen, denn der Entwurf stammt ja nun zweifellos nicht vom Landtag, sondern eben _unabhängig davon, was am Ende aus der Sache wird_, höchstselbst und aktuell vom Fachministerium, das zu dem stehen muß, was es an Texten produziert.


----------



## Asrael (3. Juli 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Etwas Sand ins Getriebe, hier die Kleine Anfrage von letzter Woche jetzt öffentlich, in 6 Wochen soll es Antworten geben:
> 
> *[FONT="]betreffend Gesetz zur Neuregelung des Rechts des Waldes und zur Änderung anderer Rechtsvorschriften[/FONT][/B]
> [B][FONT="]
> ...


*

Dürfte ich Dich nachher auf Facebook zitieren bzw. wäre es möglich mir einen link zur Quelle zukommen zu lassen?*


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Dürfte ich Dich nachher auf Facebook zitieren bzw. wäre es möglich mir einen link zur Quelle zukommen zu lassen?



Wen willst Du mit was zitieren?


----------



## Paul_FfM (3. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wir haben in diesem Thread, aber auch hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587378
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

habe Dir eben eine kurze Ausarbeitung an die angegebene Mailadresse geschickt. Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Auszüge verwenden könntet.

Grüße aus Frankfurt
Paul


----------



## Harvester (3. Juli 2012)

meine Befürchtung ist das z.B. dieser Passus "das Betreten des Waldes von mehreren Personen aus dem selben Grund kann verboten werden" usw. gestrichen wird, die Regierung dann das grosse Lob der Wanderfreunde bekommt, wir weiterhin von den Wegen im Wald verbannt sind und die Wanderer, Reiter ect. sich schlapp lachen...


----------



## bergroff (3. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Dürfte ich Dich nachher auf Facebook zitieren bzw. wäre es möglich mir einen link zur Quelle zukommen zu lassen?



Drucksache Nr. 18/5922 Rd: 
Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Martina Feldmayer, Karin Müller (Kassel) und Daniel Mack (Bündnis 90/Die Grünen)

anbei als pdf, damit es auch weiter fango mit tango durch den Wald gehen kann -ähh, natürlich im Rückeweg-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (3. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wen willst Du mit was zitieren?



Ich würde gerne einen Link bzw. Eine Kopie der Oben zitierten Anfrage der Grünen auf der Open Trails Hessen Facebook Seite posten.
War meine Frage so missverständlich?


----------



## Asrael (3. Juli 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Drucksache Nr. 18/5922 Rd:
> Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Martina Feldmayer, Karin Müller (Kassel) und Daniel Mack (Bündnis 90/Die Grünen)
> 
> anbei als pdf, damit es auch weiter fango mit tango durch den Wald gehen kann -ähh, natürlich im Rückeweg-



Merci!


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass eine offizielle Anfrage trotzdem nicht schaden kann.



Ganz im Gegenteil, Fragen nützt!

Und zur "grünen" Frage können dann z.B. noch die Fragen

5a. Welcher qualitative und zeitliche Ermittlungsaufwand wird von Radfahrern erwartet, damit sie suffizient dem Anspruch genügt  haben, sich nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu vergewissern, daß ein Weg befestigt oder naturfest ist und ganzjährig von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren werden kann?  

10. Wie soll, da dies eine essentielle Voraussetzung für die Anwendbarkeit des §15 Abs.4 ist, jeweils fallweise rechtsverbindlich festgestellt werden, daß mehrere Personen, die den Wald in cumulo betreten (wollen), mit dem Betreten des Waldes den gleichen Zweck verfolgen?

kommen.

Hinweise: 

Ich habe mal im Zusammenhang mit RechtsVOen (NSG. Nationalpark) im Siebengebirge mit anderen Bikern das Material zusammengestellt, das man für Ermittlungen zu "5a" (s.o.) allgemein, respektive vor allem im Winter, braucht. Das Ergebnis ist karikatur-reif. Ohne Spitzhacke oder Kernbohrer samt Hammer, Schaufel, Zollstock und noch einigen anderen Gerätschaften geht da schon mal gar nichts....

Zu Frage 10 kann ich mir vorstellen, daß man die Leute, die als Gruppe in den Wald gehen, vor allem Familien,  Fragebögen ausfüllen läßt und man  dann, wenn die Leute behaupten, Verschiedenes zu bezwecken (Pilze suchen, Natur fotografieren,....),  jeder Gruppe einen Kontrolleur auf Hartz 4 Basis an die Seite stellt, der anhand des Fragebogens das Wohlverhalten der Gruppenmitglieder prüft. Der Kontrolleur muß dann eingreifen, wenn sich "seine" Gruppe plötzlich entscheidet, von nun an gemeinsam dasselbe bezwecken zu wollen etc. etc.  

Da Verstöße gegen §15 auch öffentlich rechtlich (also nicht nur
zivilrechtlich als auch über Art. 14 GG im Waldeigentum begründeter Anspruch der Waldbesitzer) nMv §28 Abs.1 Nr.7 iVm Abs.4 als OWi mit *bis zu 100.000 EUR* geahndet werden können, bedürfen die Bestimmungen des §15 einer uneingeschränkt nachvollziehbaren Bestimmtheit. Davon ist kaum etwas zu erkennen.

Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## HelmutK (3. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne einen Link bzw. Eine Kopie der Oben zitierten Anfrage der Grünen auf der Open Trails Hessen Facebook Seite posten.
> War meine Frage so missverständlich?



Ich habe gerade mal unter der Dok.Nr. 18-5922 nachgeschaut, aber da das Dokument laut Stempel erst heute eingegangen ist, dauert das wohl noch ein wenig, bis das im Dokumentationsystem des Landtags eingestellt ist. Parallel können wir aber auch auf der Fraktionsseite der Grünen schauen, ob die das dort online stellen, so dass man es verlinken kann.


----------



## Paul_FfM (3. Juli 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> meine Befürchtung ist das z.B. dieser Passus "das Betreten des Waldes von mehreren Personen aus dem selben Grund kann verboten werden" usw. gestrichen wird, die Regierung dann das grosse Lob der Wanderfreunde bekommt, wir weiterhin von den Wegen im Wald verbannt sind und die Wanderer, Reiter ect. sich schlapp lachen...



Ja, da magst Du richtig liegen. Der Absatz ist einfach zu absurd, Begründung fehlt vollständig, der wird nach der Anhörung bestimmt verschwinden.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

Hir anhängend mal ein Weg, auf dem schon ein zweispuriges Karftfahrzeug unterwegs war. Schaut man sich die Reifenspuren an, sind das schmale Reifen gewesen. Ich denke, daß die ganze Sache auch Arbeitsplätze in Detektivbüros schaffen wird.

Denn, ist hier ein Fahrzeug geländegängig gewesen, _weil _es auf dem Weg nicht stecken geblieben ist oder ist es nicht-geländegängig gewesen _und trotzdem_ auf dem Weg nicht steckengeblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal unter der Dok.Nr. 18-5922 nachgeschaut, aber da das Dokument laut Stempel erst heute eingegangen ist, dauert das wohl noch ein wenig, bis das im Dokumentationsystem des Landtags eingestellt ist. Parallel können wir aber auch auf der Fraktionsseite der Grünen schauen, ob die das dort online stellen, so dass man es verlinken kann.



Ich habe das Ding unter http://igsz.eu/HESSEN/00000002.2012-06-29-KA-Waldbetretungsrecht.pdfhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/00000002.2012-06-29-KA-Waldbetretungsrecht.pdf (Eingangsfassung GschSt Landtag) im Internet gespeichert.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Juli 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand die _Contra_-Argumente gg. die Petition gelesen ? Zum brüllen


----------



## ko5tik (3. Juli 2012)

Suche nicht geländegängiges  Fahrzeug das da hochkommt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9HmFqVrBEk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Innocent (3. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand die _Contra_-Argumente gg. die Petition gelesen ? Zum brüllen




Ich finde den besonders gut, der MTBler darauf aufmerksam macht, dass im Wald auch Wild lebt. Wahrscheinlich sind MTBler einige der wenigen die Wildtiere auch schon mal lebendig gesehen haben und nicht nur tot auf der Landstraße.
Hoffe die 13.000 werden heute noch geknackt. Vielen Danke nochmal an die Initiatoren


----------



## ko5tik (3. Juli 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Hoffe die 13.000 werden heute noch geknackt. Vielen Danke nochmal an die Initiatoren



In schäztungsweise 2 Minuten ist es soweit


----------



## jojo (3. Juli 2012)

Eben bei den Geocachern gefunden:
http://www.gcwetterau.de/waldgesetz/musterbrief.pdf

Kann laut Verfasser "vondertann" als Vorlage genutzt werden. Er hat seinen MDL persönlich angeschrieben.

Da ich z.Zt. In BW wohne kann ich das wohl nicht, aber die Hessen sollten das tun, Schaden kann's nicht.

Saludos y Happy Trails,

J.


----------



## GrrIngo (3. Juli 2012)

ko5tik schrieb:


> In schäztungsweise 2 Minuten ist es soweit



Schon lange passiert. Die DIMB dürfte auch noch einige weitere Mitglieder gewonnen haben (u.a. mich). Ansonsten gibt es auf Abgeordnetenwatch bereits eine Rückmeldung von Hrn Posch - ich fürchte, er will nur abwiegeln, und das ganze trotzdem so ziemlich wie formuliert umsetzen. Dafür dann "Duldung, solange sie sich vernünftig benehmen..."... D.h. also Förderung der Willkür.
Mal sehen, ob meine Anfrage zu seiner Antwort morgen auf der Seite auftauchen wird...

Gruß
   GrrIngo


----------



## Milo0706 (3. Juli 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Eine andere Interpretationsmöglichkeit von "fest" wäre ortsfest bzw. dauerhaft. Also das es nicht um die Wegbeschaffenheit geht, sondern ob er dauerhaft angelegt/vorhanden/verzeichnet ist. Damit wäre zumindest jeder temporäre Trampelpfad raus.
> 
> 
> ciao heiko



Und wenn man Panzerplatten in den Wald zieht und diese noch mit einem Meter Asphalt überzieht, sind diese nicht "dauerhaft" fest ;-)


----------



## micha555 (3. Juli 2012)

GrrIngo schrieb:


> Schon lange passiert. Die DIMB dürfte auch noch einige weitere Mitglieder gewonnen haben (u.a. mich). Ansonsten gibt es auf Abgeordnetenwatch bereits eine Rückmeldung von Hrn Posch - ich fürchte, er will nur abwiegeln, und das ganze trotzdem so ziemlich wie formuliert umsetzen. Dafür dann "Duldung, solange sie sich vernünftig benehmen..."... D.h. also Förderung der Willkür.
> Mal sehen, ob meine Anfrage zu seiner Antwort morgen auf der Seite auftauchen wird...


Er sagt ziemlich deutlich, dass er die Formulierung für sinnvoll und richtig hält. Seine Argumente ziehen aber nicht, weil alle angeführten Beispiele füt Mißverhalten auch heute schon verfolgt werden könnten. Dafür braucht man kein neuse Gesetz. Irgendwie hat er sich da selber ein Ei gelegt!


----------



## HelmutK (3. Juli 2012)

GrrIngo schrieb:


> Schon lange passiert. Die DIMB dürfte auch noch einige weitere Mitglieder gewonnen haben (u.a. mich). Ansonsten gibt es auf Abgeordnetenwatch bereits eine Rückmeldung von Hrn Posch - ich fürchte, er will nur abwiegeln, und das ganze trotzdem so ziemlich wie formuliert umsetzen. Dafür dann "Duldung, solange sie sich vernünftig benehmen..."... D.h. also Förderung der Willkür.
> Mal sehen, ob meine Anfrage zu seiner Antwort morgen auf der Seite auftauchen wird...
> 
> Gruß
> GrrIngo



Herzlich Willkommen in der DIMB  

Wichtiger als die Abgeordneten, die momentan ihre "parlamentarische Sommerpause" haben, ist die Verbreitung unseres Anliegens. Ich habe z. B., weil ursprünglich aus Hessen kommend (von der Bergstraße aus betrachtet hinter dem Auerbacher Schloss) alle möglichen alten Freunde, Bekannten und Sportskameraden (die Innen natürlich auch) angemailt (altersbedingt sind da die wenigsten auf FB), Sie auf die Petition sowie die Facebook Initiative hingewiesen und um Unterstützung gebeten. Je mehr das machen, umso größer wird der Schneeballeffekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milo0706 (3. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand die _Contra_-Argumente gg. die Petition gelesen ? Zum brüllen



Da wurde jetzt sogar schon die Kennzeichenpflicht gefordert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und eine Person meinte dann auch noch "ich bin auch mal in einer Gruppe gefahren und da war es so laut wie auf einem Hochzeitsumzug"

warscheinlich war das die Trommel und Tröt - Klasse aus der Baumschule .... manmanman 


Ich weiß echt nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ...


----------



## HelmutK (3. Juli 2012)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ...



Ich schlage vorsichtigen (Zweck-) Optimismus vor  

So wie das momentan in der Petition und auf Facebook abgeht und mit Eurer Unterstützung weitergehen wird, sollte es nicht mehr lange dauern, bis man auch außerhalb der Bikeszene feststellt, dass wir ganz viele Bürger (oder aus Politikersicht Wähler) sind. Und große Teile der Presse, die bisher immer dankend die von Forstverwaltung und Politik gepflegten Stereotypen über uns verbreitet haben (die Frankfurter Rundschau ist da die lobenswerte Ausnahme), wird sich auch überlegen müssen, ob sie es sich mit uns weiter verderben will.


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand die _Contra_-Argumente gg. die Petition gelesen ? Zum brüllen



Bin schon ganz heiser........


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> Da wurde jetzt sogar schon die Kennzeichenpflicht gefordert



Ich bin für Nummernschilder und Fahrradsteuer. Aber davor haben viele Politiker eine Heidenangst, denn dann wären Radfahrer eine Lobby, die, weil sie dafür bezahlen, auch verkehrspolitisch fahrradtaugliche Leistungen verlangen werden........


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ich schlage vorsichtigen (Zweck-) Optimismus vor



Die Petition ist bald bei 14.000, hoffentlich ist das System auf 6-stellige Zahlen angelegt.... 

Das Petitionssytem des Bundestages schafft m.W. nur ein bestimmtes Limit. Da ist schon mal eine Petition ein zweitesmal gestartet worden, weil es mehr Unterschrifen gab, als das System in einer Portion verdauen konnte.


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

jojo schrieb:


> Eben bei den Geocachern gefunden:
> http://www.gcwetterau.de/waldgesetz/musterbrief.pdf
> 
> Kann laut Verfasser "vondertann" als Vorlage genutzt werden. Er hat seinen MDL persönlich angeschrieben.
> ...



*Ich bitte erneut, sich nicht zu nahe an die Geocacher anzulehnen. 
* 
Sie sind im Gegensatz zu Bikern z.T. ein echtes Problem, weil viele von ihnen auch in der Brut- und Setzzeit abseits der Wege "stöbern", "Schätze" auch in Naturschutzgebieten deponieren (habe mich selber beruflich  damit herumzuschlagen) und es mit der Rücksicht auf die Natur nicht so genau nehmen. Illegale "Schatz"-Depositionen sind sogar im Internet registriert. Es ist fraglich, ob dieses Verhalten überhaupt durch das aktuelle Waldbenutzungsrecht abgedeckt ist.

Nicht betroffen von dieser Kritik sind nur jene Geocacher, die unter Anleitung (z.B. in kirchlichen Jugendgruppen, Pfadfindern etc.) zugange sind, aber das sind die wenigsten.

Da macht es mehr Sinn, als Biker Seite an Seite mit Wanderern und Reitern zu arbeiten, auch wenn's manchmal schwerfallen mag. Aber vielleicht bleiben da ja, wenn die gemeinsame Betroffenheit hinreichend erkannt ist, einige Vorurteile auf der Strecke.

Was den Musterbrief angeht, ist er mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Der Vergleich "Brüder Grimm-Lauf" müßte daraufhin geprüft werden, ob der kommerziell orientiert ist. 

Und ganz am Ende gibt es eben den Geocacher-Satz.

Ich würde mit Briefen an Abgeordneten warten, bis die Verbandsanhörung 'rum ist und was der Antragsteller (Ministerium) dann daraus macht. Denn Abgeordnete werden schlichtweg fachlich nicht in der Lage sein, sich jetzt schon mit dem Antragsteller herumzuschlagen, zumal noch gar keine halbwegs endgültige Fassung vorliegt. 

Nebenbei, auf Musterbriefe gibt es deshalb Musterantworten.


----------



## Slash96 (3. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich bin für Nummernschilder und Fahrradsteuer. Aber davor haben viele Politiker eine Heidenangst, denn dann wären Radfahrer eine Lobby, die, weil sie dafür bezahlen, auch verkehrspolitisch fahrradtaugliche Leistungen verlangen werden........



Eine Kennzeichenpflicht für Fahrräder taugt nur als ABM auf dem Weg zur Vollbeschäftigung. Die entstehenden Kosten würden zudem in keinem Verhältnis zu den erziehlbaren Einnahmen aus einer Fahrradsteuer stehen.


----------



## Tilman (3. Juli 2012)

Slash96 schrieb:


> Eine Kennzeichenpflicht für Fahrräder taugt nur als ABM auf dem Weg zur Vollbeschäftigung. Die entstehenden Kosten würden zudem in keinem Verhältnis zu den erziehlbaren Einnahmen aus einer Fahrradsteuer stehen.



Da hast Du auch wieder recht, also bliebe es beim Sticker, zu erwerben beim Fahrradhändler. Aber ich vermute, wie schon angesprochen, daß Politiker gerne wegen der verkehrspolitischen Folgen darauf verzichten werden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn man mal die gängigen Klatsch&Tratsch Radiosender informiert und nach ihrer Meinung fragt? Die reden ja wirklich über alles und jeden (FFH und co.) und machen Umfragen dazu. Das würde die Aufmerksamkeit der breiten Masse sicherlich noch stärker wecken.

Vermutlich hat das aber eher einen Effekt, wenn es von einer "öffentlichen" Stelle (z.B DIMB) angefragt wird, als von irgendeinem kleinen Privatmann?

Nur so eine Idee. Btw: 14300 Stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dylan (4. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> *Ich bitte erneut, sich nicht zu nahe an die Geocacher anzulehnen.
> *
> Sie sind im Gegensatz zu Bikern z.T. ein echtes Problem, weil viele von ihnen ... es mit der Rücksicht auf die Natur nicht so genau nehmen.



Aha! Wie viele von den über 228.000 Geocachern in Deutschland kennst Du denn?



Tilman schrieb:


> Nicht betroffen von dieser Kritik sind nur jene Geocacher, die unter Anleitung (z.B. in kirchlichen Jugendgruppen, Pfadfindern etc.) zugange sind, aber das sind die wenigsten.


Und alle anderen sind also Umweltzerstörer. 
Diese Pauschalisierung von Personengruppen ist genau das, was zu solchen unsinnigen Gesetzesentwürfen führt. Finde ich.



Tilman schrieb:


> Nebenbei, auf Musterbriefe gibt es deshalb Musterantworten.



Es gibt ja noch unzählige andere Möglichkeiten, die gewählten Volksvertreter auf ein Problem aufmerksam zu machen. Beispiel (wurde vielleicht schon hier verlinkt):

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/thorsten_schaefer_guembel-487-43405--f346106.html#q346106


----------



## Jekyll1000 (4. Juli 2012)

@Dylan:

Tilman ist nicht nur Umweltreferent der DIMB. Er hat _beruflich_ mit dem geschilderten Problem zu tun und _weiß_ wovon er hier schreibt.

Außerdem sollten wir keine neue Frontline (MTBler gg. Geocacher) aufbauen, sondern gemeinsam gg. den Entwurf vorgehen.

@Präsi:
Sind die Reiter eigentlich schon wg. der Petition informiert ? Vom ADFC Gießen habe ich die Info bekommen, dass die Rundmail an die Aktiven (e-AHA Nr. 12/2012) sich speziell mit dem Thema _Geplantes Forstgesetz contra Mountainbiking_ befasst hat und explizit auf die Online-Petition hingewiesen wurde.


----------



## Dylan (4. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> @Dylan:
> 
> Tilman ist nicht nur Umweltreferent der DIMB. Er hat _beruflich_ mit dem geschilderten Problem zu tun und _weiß_ wovon er hier schreibt.



Gerade dann sollte er zur Differenzierung fähig sein. Er kann nicht ernsthaft hunderttausende Geocacher als Umweltsünder verunglimpfen. Das macht unglaubwürdig.

Ich bin Biker *und* Geocacher *und* Wanderer *und* Pilzsammler *und *Naturfotograf *und* Umweltschützer... und würde deshalb nie auf die Idee kommen, eine dieser Gruppen vom Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetze auszuschließen.



Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten wir keine neue Frontline (MTBler gg. Geocacher) aufbauen, sondern gemeinsam gg. den Entwurf vorgehen.



Eben!


----------



## rayc (4. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Aha! Wie viele von den über 228.000 Geocachern in Deutschland kennst Du denn?
> 
> 
> Und alle anderen sind also Umweltzerstörer.
> ...


@Dylan, volle Zustimmung!


Es ist erschreckend welche Geisteshaltung @Tilman an den Tag legt.
Man könnte meinen er wäre mit Frau Puttrich verbandelt.

Die gleiche Argumentationskette könnte ein Geocacher/Reiter/Wanderer/... aufbauen und erklären das alle Mountainbiker böse sind.

Die Verunglimpfung anderer Usergruppen ist das letzte was wir hier brauchen.
Damit hilft @Tilman Frau Puttrich gewaltig.

Sehr verärgert
Ray, der kein Geocacher, Reiter, Wanderer, ... ist


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2012)

auf abgeordneten-watch habe ich mittlerweile 2 antworten erhalten. hier der abgeordnete dieter posch (fdp)



> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben zur Änderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes. Sie nehmen mit Ihren Fragen Bezug auf den § 15 und die darin enthaltenen Betretungsrechte im Wald. Ich kann Ihnen versichern, dass es uns fern liegt, diese Betretungsrechte der Allgemeinheit einzuschränken. Mit dem § 15 sind vielmehr und ausdrücklich Duldungspflichten seitens der Grundeigentümer verbunden, wenn Einzelne oder Gruppen den Wald zu Erholungszwecken betreten.
> 
> Gleichwohl war auch im bisherigen Forstgesetz (§ 24, Abs. 2 und 3) bereits geregelt, dass jeder Waldbesucher sich so zu verhalten hat, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestört, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefährdet, geschädigt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Diese sogenannte "Wohlverhaltensklausel" dient vor allem dem Naturschutz und beinhaltet die Rücksichtnahme auf die Lebensgemeinschaft von Tieren und Pflanzen im Wald. Sie dient aber auch dem Schutz von Grundeigentumsrechten sowie der Sicherheit der Erholungssuchenden, weil damit ebenso Sicherungspflichten der Besitzer einhergehen.
> 
> ...



ein offensichtlicher versuch, dem fragenden und interessierten sand in die augen zu streuen. aber immerhin eine antort - es wäre schön, wenn es jetzt ein paar von euch wieder fragen zu der antwort stellen würden - ich habe gerade leider zu wenig zeit, um sofort zu reagieren. hier der link zu frage und antwort:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43394--f346100.html#q346100


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Es ist erschreckend welche Geisteshaltung @Tilman an den Tag legt.
> Man könnte meinen er wäre mit Frau Puttrich verbandelt.


 
Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Ihr postet Euch da gerade die Köpfe heiß und interpretiert mehr in Tilmans' Post hinein, als da tatsächlich drin steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2012)

die zweite antwort kam von der spd - gleich von mehrern abgeordneten als standard-antwort. achtung, nicht lachen - die kennen den entwurf nicht, den hier jeder kennt und den sich jeder downloaden kann. langsam frage ich mich echt, warum wir solche geistesgrößen mit unseren steuern bezahlen müssen. 



> Sehr geehrter Herr !
> 
> Wir erhalten derzeit fast täglich Beschwerden über den in Umlauf befindlichen Entwurf des Waldgesetzes, mit dem auch Neuregelungen zum Biken im Wald vorgenommen werden sollen. Heftige Proteste - zum Beispiel der "Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike" (DIMB) - wurden bereits geäußert.
> 
> ...




edit: bitte auch hier: wenigstens einer sollte schnell reagieren und eine nachfrage stellen, ich bin ab sofort den ganzen tag ohne i-net zugang (oder maximal mal 3 minuten, das reicht aber nicht, um eine antwort zu formulieren): der link:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43405--f346106.html#q346106


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Juli 2012)

*Unterstützer aus Hessen 6.037 (0,10% aller Einwohner)*
Innerhalb von 48 Stunden hat bereits jeder 1000. Hesse die Petition unterschrieben - Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## jan84 (4. Juli 2012)

Ist eigentlich in irgendeiner Art und Weise ein Kontakt zum BUND-hessen vorhanden? Die Ziele mögen teilweise auseinandergehen (?) aber ein Problem mit dem Entwurf ist auf deren Seite ja auch vorhanden. 

http://www.bund-hessen.de/nc/presse...des-naturschutzes-nicht-erfuellt-novelle-des/

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bill Tür (4. Juli 2012)

Ich muss immer daran denken, was ein entsprechendes Gesetz für mich (Planspiel, da Sachse) bedeuten würde. Mein ARBEITSweg führt mich durch den Leipziger Auenwald, auf Wegen, welche teilweise deutlich schmaler als die angedachten 3 m (eher 2,75 m im Verhältnis zur RAS-Q) sind. Ich müsste also meinen Weg, den ich dank entsprechender Winterreifen ganzjährig nutzen kann und bei guten Bedingungen mit dem Rennrad befahre, überdenken, mich auf die Hauptwege entlang von rege genutzten Spielplätzen und illegal von Autos befahrenen Asphaltstrecken beschränken. Routen, auf denen ich noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Wanderern, Reitern, Nordic-Walkern und Hundebesitzern hatte, blieben mir verwehrt.

Hinzu käme, wenn ich mein juristisches Laienverständnis beanspruche, doch, dass ein gemeinsam von Fußgängern und Radfahrern genutzter Weg entweder mit einem Fuß- und Radweg (Z. 240) gleichzusetzen wäre, was quasi Schrittgeschwindigkeit im verbliebenen Wald bedeuten würde (z.B. OLG Oldenburg, Az. 8 U 19/04/04) oder, wenn man die ganzjährige Nutzbarkeit durch Kraftfahrzeuge mit einbezieht, mit einer (Forst)Straße, also Fußgänger an den linken (Fahrbahn)Rand im Gänsemarsch verbannen würde, damit der "Verkehr" nicht behindert wird. Also die Wahl zwischen Pest (quasi Schrittgeschwindigkeit) und Cholera (Verdrängung der Fußgänger an den Wegesrand). So jedenfalls meine Auffassung (kann gerne korrigiert werden).

Woran die Vorlage in meine Augen vor allem oberflächlich betrachtet krankt, ist das fehlende Verständnis, was ein Mountainbiker überhaupt ist. Grob vereinfacht reicht die Zahl der radelnden Waldbesucher doch von Trekkingradlern über Crosser/CC bis zur Downhillfraktion. Der Anteil der Radfahrer, welche sich wirklich abseits der Pfade, also "querfeldein" bewegt, ist dabei verschwindend klein, schließt er doch fast alle Radler, sei es durch den technischen Zustand der Räder oder anhand der dafür notwendigen Fahrkünste, aus. Schätzungsweise würde ich sagen, dass, wenn es hochkommt, vielleicht 1 oder 2 % der Radfahrer sich auf Wegen bewegt, die für Wanderer nicht mehr nutzbar sind, also in einem Gebiet theoretisch Schäden verursachen könnten, wo dies anderen Nutzungsgruppen nicht möglich ist. Würde ich den Entwurf auf meinen Heimatforst übertragen, den flachen Auenwald mit wenigen (künstlichen) Erhöhungen, wären es homöopathische Dosen solcher Nutzergruppen.

Einfach gesagt,ein Weg, der für Wanderer nutzbar ist, sollte auch für Radfahrer freigegeben werden, denn in ihrem Schadenspotential unterscheiden sich beide Gruppen so gut wie nicht. Wie es mit den vertikaleren Raddisziplinen aussehen soll, kann ich aufgrund mangelnder eigener Erfahrungen nicht sagen. Hier wären jedoch einzelne Wegsperrungen sinnvoller als eine globale Einschränkung.


----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> @Dylan:
> @Präsi:
> Sind die Reiter eigentlich schon wg. der Petition informiert ?



Läuft alles nach Plan. Sind alle im Boot. 

Jetzt bekommen wir auch Unterstützung von Bundesebene, denn das einflussreiche Kuratorium für Sport und Natur, in dem alle namhaften, Natursport treibenden Verbände (so wie wir ) und diverse Bundestagsabgeordnete organisiert sind , wird uns mit einer Stellungnahme unterstützen. Eine weitere Bitte wird hoffentlich auch in Kürze erfüllt werden: 
Weiterleitung des Links in die anderen Verbände, die hoffentlich aus Solidarität auch die Petition unterzeichnen. Empfänger ca. 3 Millionen Sportler aller Art...

@ Tilman: die GEMA-Petition hatte über 200.000 Unterzeichner. Insofern denke ich, dass wir keine Kapazitätsprobleme bekommen werden. Wir liegen mit jetzt über 16.000 übrigens bereits nach 2 Tagen auf Platz 2 der Liste...


----------



## Bill Tür (4. Juli 2012)

@ Präsi
Ich würde mich noch direkt an den Deutschen Turnenbund mit seinen 5 Millionen Mitgliedern wenden. Die Orientierungsläufer sind dort nämlich auch organisiert.


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> die zweite antwort kam von der spd - gleich von mehrern abgeordneten als standard-antwort. achtung, nicht lachen - die kennen den entwurf nicht, den hier jeder kennt und den sich jeder downloaden kann. langsam frage ich mich echt, warum wir solche geistesgrößen mit unseren steuern bezahlen müssen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe jetzt antworten getippt - aber es wäre schön, wenn auch andere diesen kanal nutzen würden. ich weiß, ist aufwand, aber je mehr gegenwind auf allen verfügbaren kanälen, desto besser. es nützt nix, nur hier im forum zu schreiben. 

schaut hier, im thread auf news-seite oder auf der dimb-homepage nach posts, die ihr nur leicht verändern müsst, um sie als e-mail oder online auf abgeordenten-watch zu verschicken. aufwand dann nicht mal 30 sekunden. 

los jetzt.


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> los jetzt.


 
Gut gesagt

Wer aus der Gegend kommt, sollte sich unbedingt die Printausgabe der Gelnhäuser Neuen Zeitung besorgen. 

"In den allermeisten, bestimmt auf 99 Prozent der Waldflächen, nutzen Wanderer, Jogger und Radfahrer den Wald komplett ohne Konflikte gemeinsam."

wird darin der Pressesprecher des HMUELV, Thomas Neeles, zitiert. Das ist ja wohl der Hammer der Woche. Das HMUELV bestätigt damit selbst, dass die Gesetzesbegründung vorgeschoben ist.

Sobald der volle Artikel online ist, werden wir den Verlinken. Für das Vorabexemplar haben wir leider keine Veröffentlichungsrechte, aber da steht noch ganz viel mehr wichtiges drin. Mehr dazu auf FB.

Last but not least: Die Gelnhäuser Neue Zeitung ist die erste hessische Regionalzeitung, aber es geht weiter, denn unsere Pressekampagne läuft gerade erst an.


----------



## jan84 (4. Juli 2012)

Läuft


----------



## h2okopf (4. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Sobald der volle Artikel online ist, werden wir den Verlinken. Für das Vorabexemplar haben wir leider keine Veröffentlichungsrechte, aber da steht noch ganz viel mehr wichtiges drin. Mehr dazu auf FB.



Entschuldige, dass ich dir widerspreche Helmut, aber Thomas hat mir das vorhin zum Veröffentlichen zugeschickt. Dem bin ich nachgekommen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass das auf meine Nachfrage hin abgeklärt wurde. Also der gesamte Artikel ist hier zu finden: http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/Scan_Gelnhaeuser_NZ_2012_07_04_Bericht.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (4. Juli 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Entschuldige, dass ich dir widerspreche Helmut, aber Thomas hat mir das vorhin zum Veröffentlichen zugeschickt. Dem bin ich nachgekommen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass das auf meine Nachfrage hin abgeklärt wurde. Also der gesamte Artikel ist hier zu finden: http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/Scan_Gelnhaeuser_NZ_2012_07_04_Bericht.pdf


 
Noch besser  Leute lest den Artikel, das ist Qualitätsjournalismus, wie wir ihn als Mountainbiker viel zu selten erleben.


----------



## Asrael (4. Juli 2012)

Wieso wird hier schon wieder behauptet das befahren von Singletrails sei bei jetziger Gesetzeslage nicht erlaubt?


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Noch besser  Leute lest den Artikel, das ist Qualitätsjournalismus, wie wir ihn als Mountainbiker viel zu selten erleben.



super artikel. sowas jetzt noch in den regionalzeitungen der taunus-region und wir sind einen schritt weiter.


----------



## spessartwild (4. Juli 2012)

Hi

habe das Ganze heute unserem Bürgermeister zur Vorlage
gegeben und ihm im einzelnen auf die dadurch entstehenden
Probleme hingewiesen (Grenzgebiet Bayern/Hessen) mit der 
Bitte, hier im hessischen Ministerium über den bay. Gemeinde-
und Städtetag die Thematik offiziell anzufragen.
Bin auf die Antwort gespannt...

Gruß


----------



## painful_strong (4. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier schon wieder behauptet das befahren von Singletrails sei bei jetziger Gesetzeslage nicht erlaubt?


Kann das vielleicht mal geklärt werden?


----------



## rayc (4. Juli 2012)

painful_strong schrieb:


> Kann das vielleicht mal geklärt werden?



Das behauptet der Forst auch schon länger, gedeckt ist es aber nicht durch die jetzige Gesetzeslage, ansonsten bräuchte man ja nicht den neuen Entwurf.

An der Bergstrasse habe Forstmitarbeiter durchgängig behauptet das nur Wege ab 3 m Breite erlaubt sind, es wurde aber nur ermahnt.
(Interpretation: Eine gerichtliche Klärung wollte man wohl nicht riskieren)
Bußgelder wurden bisher nur auf illegal angelegten Wegen verhängt.
Zumindest ist das mein Kenntnisstand.

ray


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Das behauptet der Forst auch schon länger, gedeckt ist es aber nicht durch die jetzige Gesetzeslage, ansonsten bräuchte man ja nicht den neuen Entwurf.
> 
> An der Bergstrasse habe Forstmitarbeiter durchgängig behauptet das nur Wege ab 3 m Breite erlaubt sind, es wurde aber nur ermahnt.
> (Interpretation: Eine gerichtliche Klärung wollte man wohl nicht riskieren)
> ...



In der Tat handelt es sich hier um eine seit Jahren laufende "Desinformationskampagne". Die Rechtslage richtig dargestellt und mit  entsprechender Begründung und Verweisen auf die Rechtsprechung findet Ihr auf der DIMB-Homepage http://dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen

Druckt Euch die Stellungnahmen (insbesondere auch die zur aktuellen Rechtslage in Hessen) aus, studiert sie gründlich und Ihr habt alle Argumente, um dagegen halten zu können.


----------



## GrrIngo (4. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile ist die Antwort von Hrn. Büger auf abgeordnetenwatch.de aufgetaucht. Es handelt sich um eine Kopie der Antwort, die bereits von Hrn. Posch gegeben wurde - ohne Quellenangabe.
Meine Antwort auf seine Antwort ist gerade erfolgt. 

Gruß
  GrrIngo


----------



## GrrIngo (4. Juli 2012)

Mal nach hinten geblättert - da sind einige Abgeordnete, die noch Fragenlos geblieben sind. Hr. Stephan wird hier wohl der erste sein, der seinen eigenen Senf abgeben darf - wer ist der nächste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (4. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Aha! Wie viele von den über 228.000 Geocachern in Deutschland kennst Du denn?


Ich kenne die Folgen, das reicht mir. Und wenn "Schätze" illegal deponiert werden, werden sie ja wohl auch gesucht und gefunden. Da nicht dran steht, ob legal oder illegal, mache ich das an jenen fest, die einen "Schatz" deponieren. Daß dieenigen, die ihn dann suchen, "stöbern", oft ohne bewußt Umwelt stören zu wollen, liegt in der Natur der Sache.



Dylan schrieb:


> Und alle anderen sind also Umweltzerstörer.


Wer sagt das? Sie sind nur ein ungeeigneter Vergleich für gesetzesgestörte MTB-Fahrer, die eben nicht "stöbern"..



Dylan schrieb:


> Und alle anderen sind also Umweltzerstörer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann auch per Mail zuschlagen, meistens ist die Adresse [Anfangsbuchstaben Vorname].[Nachname]@ltg.hessen.de


----------



## Athabaske (4. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Folgen, das reicht mir. Und wenn "Schätze" illegal deponiert werden, werden sie ja wohl auch gesucht und gefunden. Da nicht dran steht, ob legal oder illegal, mache ich das an jenen fest, die einen "Schatz" deponieren. Daß dieenigen, die ihn dann suchen, "stöbern" liegt in der Natur der Sache...



...Sorry, aber die Sippenhaft in die Du alle Cacher nimmst, ist genauso absurd wie die Verallgemeinerung einiger weniger Querfeldeinbiker auf alle Mountainbiker.

Klar ist es idiotisch einen Cache ins Naturschuzgebiet zu legen, aber auch dort gilt, man sollte den anderen eine Chance geben ihren Sport innerhalb vernünftiger Grenzen auszuüben. Genau wie wir das für uns fordern.


----------



## Tilman (4. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Ihr postet Euch da gerade die Köpfe heiß und interpretiert mehr in Tilmans' Post hinein, als da tatsächlich drin steht



Ich fasse noch mal zusammen und dazu stehe ich:

Geocacher suchen abseits der Wege nach versteckten "Schätzen" (offen liegen die ja nicht  'rum, dann wär's ja langweilig) . Sollte das anders sein, korrigiert mich. Sie können damit auch das Wild vor allem in der Brut- und Setzzeit stören.

Mountainbiker stöbern nicht nach "Schätzen" und können somit damit auch nicht das Wild stören. Eine zu Lasten der Biker angelegte Argumentationslinie analog der Thematik "Geocacher" ist damit nicht möglich. Wenn das anders sein sollte, korrigiert mich.

Was das schließlich alles mit Frau Puttrich zu tun hat oder haben soll, ist mir unklar. 

Punkt.


----------



## Tilman (4. Juli 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> .Klar ist es idiotisch einen Cache ins Naturschuzgebiet zu legen, aber auch dort gilt, man sollte den anderen eine Chance geben ihren Sport innerhalb vernünftiger Grenzen auszuüben. Genau wie wir das für uns fordern.



Vernünftige Grenzen, genau! Deshalb fordern wir nicht, dort biken zu dürfen, wo das Wild in der Brut und Setzzeit gestört würde. Zumindest wäre mir diese Forderung neu. Wir fordern genau umgekehrt, daß wir ökologisch verträglich biken dürfen. Und das hat mit der Breite der Wege, die man dafür braucht, schlichtweg aber auch gar nichts zu tun, sondern damit, wo sie entlanggehen.

Gleiches gilt für die Konzeption für Trails. 

Insoweit werden vernünftige Grenzen nicht durch eine gesetzliche Regelvermutung hergestellt werden können. das Biken auf schmalen Wegen schade regelmäßig dem Wald bzw. seinen Eigentümern. Vielmehr widerspricht eine solche Regelung zudem dem Bundesrecht (§14 BWaldG) oder sogar dem GG.


----------



## Athabaske (4. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Vernünftige Grenzen, genau! Deshalb fordern wir nicht, dort biken zu dürfen, wo das Wild in der Brut und Setzzeit gestört würde...



...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Cacher fordern direkt in der Setzkuhle eines Kitz ihren Schatz zu verstecken.

Aber lassen wir das, es führt offensichtlich zu nichts.

Du bist aber eingeladen beispielsweise einen tollen Multi hier in den Streuobstwiesen zu suchen. Danach dann die besten trails der Gegend (garantiert alle illegal...)


----------



## Tilman (4. Juli 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Cacher fordern direkt in der Setzkuhle eines Kitz ihren Schatz zu verstecken.



Richtig, sie fordern es nicht. Das Problem sind diejenigen, die suchen.



Athabaske schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das, es führt offensichtlich zu nichts.



Richtig, also wenden wir uns der Praxis zu. Dazu fiel mir eben das anhängende Drama ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (4. Juli 2012)

Kann das Gebashe gegen die Geocacher hier auch nicht verstehen, das hilft uns in Hessen gerade mal gar nix.

Bei der Gelegenheit einige Anmerkungen zu den letzten Posts.

Dass die Mitglieder des SPD Landtagsfraktion den Entwurf noch nicht kennen ist kein Wunder. Der geht erst nach der Anhörung durch das Ministerium (hoffentlich mit Änderungen) an den Landtag zur Abstimmung. 

Die Antwort von Dieter Posch, frühere Minister, zeigt mE deutlich, in welche Richtung auch die Argumentation des HMUELV gehen wird: Zwar wird durch das neue Gesetz das Radfahren abseits fester Wege verboten, aber die Gemeinden/Kreise können in Einvernehmen mit den Waldbesitzern immer noch das Befahren von kleineren Wegen erlauben. Theoretisch. Im Taunus hat das in der Vergangenheit nicht geklappt, dabei wäre es auch nach dem geltenden § 24 HForstG kein Problem gewesen. Zukünftig wird das auch nix werden. Ich fürchte vor allem, dass die Verwaltung sich bequem auf die Begründung im Allgemeinen Teil zurückziehen wird, die ja explizit auf Mittelgebirge in der Nähe von Ballungsräumen abstellt und dort Probleme mit Bikern festgestellt haben will. Alles Murks. Erklärt aber auch, warum zB der Bürgermeister von Willingen dem ganzen Unsinn entspannt zusehen kann. Er kann ja weiterhin in seinem Bereich Ausnahmen zulassen und so Touristen in die Region holen. 

@DIMB, insb. Helmut: Euer großartiges Engangement bringt mich dazu, über einen Beitritt nachzudenken. 

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Paul_FfM (4. Juli 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Entschuldige, dass ich dir widerspreche Helmut, aber Thomas hat mir das vorhin zum Veröffentlichen zugeschickt. Dem bin ich nachgekommen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass das auf meine Nachfrage hin abgeklärt wurde. Also der gesamte Artikel ist hier zu finden: http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/Scan_Gelnhaeuser_NZ_2012_07_04_Bericht.pdf



Sehr guter Artikel. Hoffentlich nehmen den sich einige andere Zeitungen zum Vorbild.
P.


----------



## Tilman (4. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Zwar wird durch das neue Gesetz das Radfahren abseits fester Wege verboten, aber die Gemeinden/Kreise können in Einvernehmen mit den Waldbesitzern immer noch das Befahren von kleineren Wegen erlauben.



Jeder öffentlich rechtliche und private Waldbesitzer darf Wege freigeben und den Bau von Trails erlauben, wenn das mit anderem Recht (v.a. Forstrecht, Jagdrecht, Naturschutzrecht, Baurecht, Wasserrecht) vereinbar ist. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, daß das geht, ist das Projekt in Stromberg. 

Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, daß alles andere ohnehin verfassungsmäßig noch bedenklich geworden wäre, als es das jetzt schon ist.

Aber was viele nicht merken ist, daß *auch bisher* jeder Waldbesitzer den Bau von Trails erlauben durfte,  wenn das mit anderem Recht (.....) vereinbar war. Die damalige 2.DVO (feste Wege) war aus der Sicht des Staatsforstes gestrickt, der zur Zeit der staatlichen Zwangsbeförsterung auch im Gemeindewald herrschte und seine Interessen durchsetzte. Diese Zwangsbeförsterung gibt es aber nicht mehr. Insoweit wäre es ohnehin interessant gewesen, die 2. DVO dahingehend mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen. 

Aber nun ist die 2. DVO ja bald weg und der Teufel wird ggf. mit dem Beelzebub ausgetrieben.

Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, ist, was endlich mal mit den 'zig Wirtschaftswegesatzungen in Hessen passiert, die es nicht in jeder Gemeinde gibt, die aber andererseits dort, wo es sie gibt, z.T. in einer Gemeinde von Ortsteil zu Ortsteil unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## M::::: (4. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Die Antwort von Dieter Posch, frühere Minister, zeigt mE deutlich, in welche Richtung auch die Argumentation des HMUELV gehen wird: Zwar wird durch das neue Gesetz das Radfahren abseits fester Wege verboten, aber die Gemeinden/Kreise können in Einvernehmen mit den Waldbesitzern immer noch das Befahren von kleineren Wegen erlauben. Theoretisch. Im Taunus hat das in der Vergangenheit nicht geklappt, dabei wäre es auch nach dem geltenden § 24 HForstG kein Problem gewesen. Zukünftig wird das auch nix werden. Ich fürchte vor allem, dass die Verwaltung sich bequem auf die Begründung im Allgemeinen Teil zurückziehen wird, die ja explizit auf Mittelgebirge in der Nähe von Ballungsräumen abstellt und dort Probleme mit Bikern festgestellt haben will. Alles Murks.



Ganz genau so sehen meine Befürchtungen auch aus.



Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Erklärt aber auch, warum zB der Bürgermeister von Willingen dem ganzen Unsinn entspannt zusehen kann. Er kann ja weiterhin in seinem Bereich Ausnahmen zulassen und so Touristen in die Region holen.



Weißt Du das oder ist das Deine These ?
Ich sehe das dann anders als der BM von Willingen: Mit dem Bike bin ich nämlich ganz schnell am Ende seines Bereiches und dann ggf. illegal unterwegs. Also fahr ich da nicht mehr hin und lass mein Geld in Regionen wo s nicht so bescheuerte Gesetze gibt. 
Wo soll denn da der Vorteil für Willigen sein? 



Paul_FfM schrieb:


> @DIMB, insb. Helmut: Euer großartiges Engangement bringt mich dazu, über einen Beitritt nachzudenken.
> 
> Grüße
> Paul


Schließe mich an und hab gestern meine Mitgliedschaft beantragt.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2012)

wie wäre es mit einem tv-auftritt zum thema z. b. bei http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/ihre-geschichte-bei-stern-tv-1844540.html ?


----------



## HelmutK (4. Juli 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Schließe mich an und hab gestern meine Mitgliedschaft beantragt.



@Markus: Wenn sich "alte" Verbindungen wieder erneuern, dann sind das besondere Momente im Leben


----------



## MissQuax (4. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> @DIMB, insb. Helmut: Euer großartiges Engangement bringt mich dazu, über einen Beitritt nachzudenken.
> Grüße
> Paul



Tu es einfach!


----------



## Wehnhardt (4. Juli 2012)

Soll der *Rudolf Scharping* vom BDR doch mal seine beziehungen spielen lassen zu seinen alten weggefährten ( Wulf, Maschmeier, Schröder,Koch)oder wie all die Verbrecher heißen.


----------



## ciao heiko (5. Juli 2012)

Am Wochenende ist in Offenburg Marathon mit 3000 Teilnehmern.
http://www.scheiderbauer-sports.com/events/womc/news.html

Vielleicht kann man den Veranstalter überzeugen selbst etwas machen. z.B. einen Hinweis in der Ergebnissliste, Newsletter, Plakate, Durchsagen, eigenen Stand mit Unterschriftlisten.

Ggf. würde ich mich bereit erklären ein paar Stunden beim sammeln der Unterschriften mitzuhelfen. 


ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

Zu Willingen und genauso anderen Projekten ist z.T, zumindest festzuhalten, daß das, was in Sachen Waldgesetz geplant ist, dort wenig Panik anrichten mag, wo Biken Teil sporttouristischer Projekte ist (vgl. auch Stromberg, Winterberg etc etc.). Dort findet z.T.  sogar Planungsrecht Anwendung und das nicht nur in der Rahmenplanung (Flächennutzungsplanung), sondern individualberechtigender Planung wie in Bebauungsplänen  (z.B. Winterberg), was nicht länderspezifisch ist, sondern im wesentlichen bundesrechtlichen Grundlagen unterliegt. Insoweit ändert sich umsomehr nichts an den bisherige Grundlagen, als der betreffende Wald auch noch den Planungsträgern gehört.

Ideal sind Lösungen, in denen die Zulassung von Trails etc. nicht dazu führen, daß die betroffenen Flächen zu "Nicht-Wald" werden, weil das Waldumwandlungsverfahren zu Folge hätte, deren öffentlich rechtliche Genehmigung nicht in der Macht der Waldbesitzer läge und Ersatzaussforstungen bzw. die Zahlung von Walderhaltungsabgaben (respektive eventueller naturschutzrechtlicher Ersatzzahlungen*) zur Folge hätte.

Unter "Planungen" ist hier nicht zu verstehen, wenn "nur" Wegweiser o.ä. installiert wurden, sondern die Sache muß verbindliche (sperrende und berechtigend öffnende) Wirkungen auf Flächen (Wege, Trails,....) haben.

Die Problematik des Waldgesetzes greift dort, wo eben _keinerlei Planungen wie v.g. in welchen Richtungen oder Intensitäten auch immer_ vorliegen. Das Fehlen solcher Planungen ist aber in der überwältigenden Mehrheit der betroffenen Flächen in Hessen der Fall. Daher stellen Willingen etc. Ausnahmen dar, die aus meiner Sicht relativ uninteressant für die Diskussion des anstehenden Waldgesetzes sind. Dazu kommt, daß es in der Regel kein individuelles Recht auf begünstigende Planung gibt.  

*) die im Falle einer Bauleitplanung (B-Plan wie Winterberg) hingegen mit oder ohne Waldumwandlung in der dann folgenden abwägungsrelevanten (keiner bipolaren Abwägung zugänglichen) Eingriffsregelung nicht ansteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (5. Juli 2012)

Ich meine aber nicht die Parks in WB und Willingen.
Winterberg ist ja eh wurscht, weil s zu NRW gehört.

Die Bikearena mag da eine Ausnahme bleiben und meinetwegen kann der Willinger BM auch noch auf _seinem_ Gebiet alles freigeben.
Von Willingen aus bin ich aber mit dem Bike ratzfatz runter vom Willinger Gebiet.
Selbst wenn ich eigentlich nur auf Bikeparkarenastrecken fahren würde,könnte ein fehlendes Schild mich in den Genuss eines saftigen Bußgeldes bringen und mir den Urlaub nachhaltig versauen.
Das wird Willingen für MTBler nicht unbedingt attraktiver machen.
Dies sollte man den Entscheidungsträgern in Willingen klar machen (falls sie s nicht schon wissen)

Willingen ist eines der touristischen Dickschiffe in Deutschland (in Hessen so wie so).
Deren Meinung wird sich auch der Landtag nicht völlig verschließen können.

Es mag sein das die Relevanz von Orten wie Willingen für das Gesetz als Solches nur begrenzt ist, aber sie wären starke Fürsprecher für unsere Sache.

Wenn dem Landtag zusätzlich zum bikenden Bürger noch die Tourismusbranche aufs Dach steigt,hat die gegenerischen Lobby einen erheblich schlechteren Stand.


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Ich meine aber nicht die Parks in WB und Willingen.
> Winterberg ist ja eh wurscht, weil s zu NRW gehört.


 
Winterberg ist alles andere als wurscht, weil in Winterberg und in Willingen und sonstwo das gleiche Planungsrecht gilt und Winterberg sicher in Sachen Planungsrecht und Bikepark der Vorreiter war.

Ich bin mir sicher, daß einzelne lokale Bike-Schwerpunkte den Wiesbadenern am A... vorbeigehen, es sei denn, dort würde das Gesetz lokal spezifische Schäden zur Folge haben. Diese wären aber zu benennen, denn was soll Willingen politisch  - mal ganz praktisch gesehen -  denn ganz praktisch für ein Gewicht außer "Gut gebrüllt, Löwe" darstellen? Was haben die Ministerialbürokraten denn zu befürchten? Nix!

Wichtig ist die Tourismusbranche als solche, das stimme ich Dir zu. Aber der Hesische Tourismusverband ist, wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb, eng mit der Landesregierung verbündelt.

Einem einzelnen Wahlkreis-Landtagsabgeordneten hingegen klarzumachen, er müsse, wenn er für 2013 wieder kandidiert, um seine Erststimmen (!) fürchten, mangels derer bei der letzten Wahl 2008 so einige Prominenz - einschließlich der umweltpolitischen Sprecherin der CDU - aus dem Parlament geflogen ist, kann jeder, ob aus Willingen oder Frankfurt West ist dabei egal.


----------



## M::::: (5. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Winterberg ist alles andere als wurscht, weil in Winterberg und in Willingen und sonstwo das gleiche Planungsrecht gilt und Winterberg sicher in Sachen Planungsrecht und Bikepark der Vorreiter war.


 
Ich meinte:
Winterberg ist in Sachen Forstrecht Hessen erstmal wurscht.
Davon abgesehen gab s in  Willingen den 1. Bikepark und auch die ersten ausgeschilderten Touren,noch bevor es die Bikearena gab.

Ich denke man kann mit Recht behaupten,das keine Gemeinde in Hessen so früh und so nachhaltig auf den Biketourismus gesetzt hat wie Willingen.
Auch die Hotelbesitzer sagen einem alle frei heraus, das sie den MTBler als Gast in höchstem Maße schätzen und ihm jederzeit den Vorzug gegenüber den Partytouristen geben.



Tilman schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, daß einzelne lokale Bike-Schwerpunkte den Wiesbadenern am A... vorbeigehen, es sei denn, dort würde das Gesetz lokal spezifische Schäden zur Folge haben. Diese wären aber zu benennen, denn was soll Willingen politisch  - mal ganz praktisch gesehen -  denn ganz praktisch für ein Gewicht außer "Gut gebrüllt, Löwe" darstellen? Was haben die Ministerialbürokraten denn zu befürchten? Nix!



Hmm ja. Ist das Löwenbrüllen denn nicht das Gleiche was gerade mit der Onlinepetition gemacht wird ?Je mehr Löwen von unterschiedlichen Seiten brüllen desto besser,oder nicht ?



Tilman schrieb:


> Wichtig ist die Tourismusbranche als solche, das stimme ich Dir zu. Aber der Hesische Tourismusverband ist, wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb, eng mit der Landesregierung verbündelt.



Sollte Willingen als größter Tourismusort in Hessen,denn nicht auch im Tourismusverband ein großes Gewicht haben ?



Tilman schrieb:


> Einem einzelnen Wahlkreis-Landtagsabgeordneten hingegen klarzumachen, er müsse, wenn er für 2013 wieder kandidiert, um seine Erststimmen (!) fürchten, mangels derer bei der letzten Wahl 2008 so einige Prominenz - einschließlich der umweltpolitischen Sprecherin der CDU - aus dem Parlament geflogen ist, kann jeder, ob aus Willingen oder Frankfurt West ist dabei egal.



Stimmt.
Man kann doch aber beides machen.Also den Schulterschluss mit Willingen suchen und den Abgeordeneten anschreiben.


----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Man kann doch aber beides machen.Also den Schulterschluss mit Willingen suchen und den Abgeordeneten anschreiben.


 
That's it. Viele Tourismusbetriebe in den hessischen Mittelgebirgen, ob nun Hotel, Pension, Gaststätte oder Biergarten, schätzen Mountainbiker als wichtige Zielgruppe.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Juli 2012)

Die Gravity Pilots haben heute verschiedene emails mit der Bitte um Unterstützung an Politker / Ämter (Wiesbaden und Rheingau) versendet , die wir durch verschiedenen Legalisierungsmaßnahmen mittlerweile sehr gut kennen gelernt haben. Auch zu Kontakten in der Staatskanzlei.

Allesamt sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber uns Radsportlern und in wichtigen Positionen. Zum Teil handelt es sich auch um Städt mit großem Waldbesitz, die - so meine Einschätzung aus den bisherigen Gesprächen - gar kein Interesse haben uns Bikern größere Einschränkungen zu verpassen. Warum auch?!

Wir hoffen, dass es dazu beiträgt, dieses sinnfreie Gesetz zu stoppen.
*
PRAY FOR TRAIL!*


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Man kann doch aber beides machen.Also den Schulterschluss mit Willingen suchen und den Abgeordeneten anschreiben.



man kann nicht nur beides machen, man muss es. 

denn wählerstimmen und mögliche verluste interessieren unsere volksvertreter bei so zahlen (so beeindruckend das für uns auch ist in der kurzen zeit, aber bisher haben nur knapp 8000 hessen unterzeichnet bis jetzt) im zweifel deutlich weniger, als gegenwind der von ihrer eigenen klientel kommt . gerade die fdp hat ja schon des öfteren gezeigt, dass sie immer gewehr bei fuß steht, wenn die hoteliers rufen.


----------



## freigeist (5. Juli 2012)

gibt es den im WW irgentwo eine seite/anlaufstelle auf der man einsehen kann, wer sich an den aktionen gegen diesen entwurf beteiligt ?! 
und damit meine ich nicht hinz&kunz, sondern firmen, hotels etc. pp.

ich selbst habe meine stimme (petition) abgegeben und konnte anschliessend sehen, dass heute nacht ca. >18.000stimmen beisammen waren. 

jedoch wäre es mal schön zu wissen, ob sich diejenigen daran beteiligen, welche von den radlern profitieren oder, ob diese lieber auf abstand gehen und es andere ausbaden lassen.. weil "man möchte ja nirgents anecken"
:-/


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juli 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Die Gravity Pilots haben heute verschiedene emails mit der Bitte um Unterstützung an Politker / Ämter (Wiesbaden und Rheingau) versendet , die wir durch verschiedenen Legalisierungsmaßnahmen mittlerweile sehr gut kennen gelernt haben. Auch zu Kontakten in der Staatskanzlei.
> 
> Allesamt sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber uns Radsportlern und in wichtigen Positionen. Zum Teil handelt es sich auch um Städt mit großem Waldbesitz, die - so meine Einschätzung aus den bisherigen Gesprächen - gar kein Interesse haben uns Bikern größere Einschränkungen zu verpassen. Warum auch?!
> 
> ...


----------



## rayc (5. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob dieses Dokument bereits genannt wurde:

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/unterschriftenliste_120702.pdf

Bitte ausdrucken und in Bikeläden, .... (mit entsprechender Erlaubnis!) auslegen!

Danke

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (5. Juli 2012)

powderjo schrieb:


> gerade die fdp hat ja schon des öfteren gezeigt, dass sie immer gewehr bei fuß steht, wenn die hoteliers rufen.


----------



## Wehnhardt (5. Juli 2012)

Nicht alles so hoch spielen mit dem Forstgesetz ist esgenauso wie mit dem Steuergesetz
es gibt es aber keiner hält sich dran.


----------



## MissQuax (5. Juli 2012)

Wehnhardt schrieb:


> Nicht alles so hoch spielen mit dem Forstgesetz ist esgenauso wie mit dem Steuergesetz
> es gibt es aber keiner hält sich dran.



Ja, es sind halt hunderte von hysterischen Phobikern/Neurotikern hier zugange, die ihre Freizeit für diese Aktion opfern, nur weil sie einfach nichts Besseres zu tun haben.


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

M::::: schrieb:


> Hmm ja. Ist das Löwenbrüllen denn nicht das Gleiche was gerade mit der Onlinepetition gemacht wird ?Je mehr Löwen von unterschiedlichen Seiten brüllen desto besser,oder nicht ?


 
Mit "Gut gebrüllt, Löwe", meint man, daß das Brüllen zwar fein war, aber am Ende nix gebracht hat.



M::::: schrieb:


> Man kann doch aber beides machen.Also den Schulterschluss mit Willingen suchen und den Abgeordeneten anschreiben.


 
....und dabei ist es wichtig, den CDU-*Wahlkreis*abgeordneten anzuschreiben, denn der sitzt in der Klemme, weil er einerseits der Fraktionsdisziplin unterliegt und andererseits aber Wahlkreisinteressen unterbringen muß. 

Wenn ich die über 7000 Biker bei der Petition sehe, ist das schon ordentlich. Es sind bereits mindestens zwei Wahlen in Hessen mit etwa 1000 Stimmen Unterschied entschieden worden. Und geht man von einer Wahlbeteiligung von 60% aus, dann sind die 7000 Leute schon etwa 0,2% der Wähler. Wer Wahlsendungen im Fernsehen beobachtet hat, weiß, wie da manchmal bis spätnachts um einzelne Zehntelprozente gezittert wird.


----------



## Athabaske (5. Juli 2012)

Es gibt allerdings einen anderen nicht unerheblichen Faktor, den des Gesichtsverlustes, bzw des drohenden Gesichtsverlustes.

Wählerstimmen sind nur im Wahlkampf ein Druckmittel, das Wahlvolk ist vergesslicher als eine Eintagsfliege. Anders kann ich mir so manche Wahl nicht erklären.

Wir sollten damit rechnen, dass die Aktionen zwar sehr viel Wind machen werden, aber am Ende wird ein wie auch immer gearteter (für uns garantiert fauler) Kompromiss stehen. Würde im Extremfall der Entwurf wieder eingestampft, dann würde so manchem aus den Regierungsparteine gehörig im Hinterzimmer die Leviten gelesen!

Man müsste dann so ein Thema "künstlich" bis in den Wahlkampf am Leben erhalten - das stelle ich mir mehr oder weniger unmöglich vor...


----------



## Dylan (5. Juli 2012)

Ministeriumssprecher Neels: Radfahren in Gruppen bleibt erlaubt.


> Zumindest eine Angst kann Neels den Mountainbikern nehmen: Sie dürfen  weiterhin als Gruppe durch den Wald radeln. In der Petition wird zwar  behauptet, dies solle in Zukunft verboten sein - doch dabei handele es  sich nur um ein Gerücht, so Neels.


Na Gott sei Dank! 



> Lediglich offizielle Veranstaltungen  müssten angemeldet werden. Das sei aber schon immer so gewesen.


Dann soll er das auch so in den Gesetzesentwurf schreiben! 

Qelle: http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45295523


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Ministeriumssprecher Neels: Radfahren in Gruppen bleibt erlaubt.
> Na Gott sei Dank!
> 
> Dann soll er das auch so in den Gesetzesentwurf schreiben!
> ...


 
Wirklich interessant, so etwas. Da kommt jemand im HMUELV aber rechtlich bös´ins Schleudern.

Denn würde das Gesetz so, wie aktuell als Entwurf vorliegend, vom Landtag (Legislative) beschlssen, dann hätte der Herr Neels (Executive) bitteschön nichts anderes zu verkünden, als das, was ihm der Landtag in dem Gesetz vorgeschrieben hat. Und an dem Gesetz herumzuinterpretieren hätte der Herr Neels schon mal gar nicht. 

Das geht ja schon gut los mit der Gschaftlhuberei!

Und Herr Neels kann, was Ausnahmen hinsichtlich der Wegebenutzung etc. angeht, immer nur für den Staatswald sprechen, alles andere geht ihn nämlich schlichtweg nichts an.


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2012)

den hr-artikel kann man leider nicht kommentieren - denn was neeels da von sich gibt, entspricht nun mal nicht dem wortlaut des entwurfes. 

für mich wirkt das so wie die antworten der fdp-abgeordneten auf abgeordneten-watch.de: sand in die augen streuen, behaupten "alles ganz anders gemeint" und so die masse beschwichtigen und es im parlament dann doch genau so durchziehen. 


um der petition etwas mehr schwung zu verleihen - kann der betreiber des forums eigentlich mails oder pms an die mitglieder verschicken? wenn hier nämlich nur jeder 3 oder 5 registrierte user mitmachen würde, wären wir deutlich weiter ...


----------



## othu (5. Juli 2012)

Wann erklärt eigentlich mal jemand dem gemeinen Journalisten den Unterschied zwischen "festen Wegen" != "befestigten Wegen"? Das VG Köln hat sich doch so viel Mühe gemacht das zu erklären, dass sollte doch jeder nachvollziehen können, oder?


----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Wann erklärt eigentlich mal jemand dem gemeinen Journalisten den Unterschied zwischen "festen Wegen" != "befestigten Wegen"? Das VG Köln hat sich doch so viel Mühe gemacht das zu erklären, dass sollte doch jeder nachvollziehen können, oder?


 
Nachlesen kann man das alles in der nun wirklich öffentlich zugänglichen DIMB Stellungnahme zur Rechtslage in Hessen. Da haben wir im Detail den Wortlaut des Gesetzes und der Durchführungsverordnung dokumentiert, das Ganze nach allen Regeln der juristischen Methodenlehre und angefangen beim Wortsinn ausgelegt und last but not least auch belegt, wie die Rechtsprechung, insbesondere das VG Köln, das versteht. 

Wir werden weiterhin jedes Presse und Rundfunkorgan, das die Desinformationen des HMUELV über die Rechtslage ungeprüft und unkommentiert abdruckt, auf diese Stellungnahme hinweisen. Viel Arbeit, aber vielleicht hilft das ja und die Medien entlarven diesen Skandal endlich. 

Auch Ihr könnt uns helfen, in dem Ihr Leserbriefe und Kommentare schreibt und auf die DIMB Stellungnahme verweist.

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/DIMB_Stellungnahme_zur_Rechtslage_in_Hessen.pdf


----------



## Dylan (5. Juli 2012)

An alle am Thema interessierten: Im OpenStreetMap-Forum gibt es eine, wie ich finde, recht sachliche Diskussion, die auch ein wenig die Hintergründe beleuchtet. Insbesondere Beitrag #14.
http://forum.openstreetmap.org/viewtopic.php?id=17247&p=1


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Tu es einfach!



Hab's getan.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## GrrIngo (5. Juli 2012)

Neues von der FDP - sie wollen laut Dr. Büger keine Verschärfung der Gesetzeslage! Dabei haben sie noch gar nicht verstanden, dass viele betretbare Wege im Wald nicht mit nicht-geländegängigen PKW befahrbar sind, und dennoch nicht unbedingt als Wander- oder Radwege gekennzeichnet sind...
Wenn sie keine Verschärfung wollen - warum wollen sie dann etwas ändern?


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. Juli 2012)

GrrIngo schrieb:


> Neues von der FDP - sie wollen laut Dr. Büger keine Verschärfung der Gesetzeslage! Dabei haben sie noch gar nicht verstanden, dass viele betretbare Wege im Wald nicht mit nicht-geländegängigen PKW befahrbar sind, und dennoch nicht unbedingt als Wander- oder Radwege gekennzeichnet sind...
> Wenn sie keine Verschärfung wollen - warum wollen sie dann etwas ändern?



http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_matthias_bueger-487-43329--f346101.html#q346101

Dort kann man lesen:
"_Selbstverständlich soll es Wanderern, Spaziergängern oder Radfahrern auch weiterhin möglich sein, Wanderwege zu nutzen, die für ein normales Fahrzeug beispielsweise zu klein sind. Die Duldung der Benutzung solcher Wege wird nicht durch das Gesetz eingeschränkt. _Wer hingegen rücksichtslos und wie in Absatz 4 des § 15 aufgeführt, den Wald als Erholungsgebiet, aber auch als Naturlandschaft und dem Grundrechtsschutz unterliegendes Gebiet beeinträchtigt, d.h. schädigt, sollte jedoch wissen, dass dies durch das geltende Recht nicht gedeckt wird und er damit den Interessen der Allgemeinheit zuwider handelt. Dies ist Zweck der von Ihnen angesprochen Regelung."

Der muss uns entweder für blöd halten oder aber selbst das Gesetz, über das er abstimmen soll, nicht gelesen/verstanden haben. Unglaublich.

Paul


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mal für meinen Eigengebrauch Kürzel angelegt (für www.dimb.de braucht man keins), vielleicht hilft das ja auch anderen.

hwg1.axbruch.de      Petition (eben fast bei 20.000)

hwg2.axbruch.de      Drama für §15-Gruppen 

hwg3.axbruch.de      Gesetz Entw.


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_matthias_bueger-487-43329--f346101.html#q346101



Ich habe auch noch mal nachgehakt. Die Gemeinheit liegt eigentlich in der 2. Frage 

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43329--f347651.html#q347651

Ich denke, da muß einer noch ein wenig im politisch grünen Bereich üben.

Siehe auch

http://www.dol2day.com/index.php3?kategorie_id=aj&frage_id=353108&position=200#fid353108


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

Die 20.000 sind bei der Petition erreicht!


----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_matthias_bueger-487-43329--f346101.html#q346101
> 
> Dort kann man lesen:
> "_Selbstverständlich soll es Wanderern, Spaziergängern oder Radfahrern auch weiterhin möglich sein, Wanderwege zu nutzen, die für ein normales Fahrzeug beispielsweise zu klein sind. Die Duldung der Benutzung solcher Wege wird nicht durch das Gesetz eingeschränkt. _Wer hingegen rücksichtslos und wie in Absatz 4 des § 15 aufgeführt, den Wald als Erholungsgebiet, aber auch als Naturlandschaft und dem Grundrechtsschutz unterliegendes Gebiet beeinträchtigt, d.h. schädigt, sollte jedoch wissen, dass dies durch das geltende Recht nicht gedeckt wird und er damit den Interessen der Allgemeinheit zuwider handelt. Dies ist Zweck der von Ihnen angesprochen Regelung."
> ...



Als Jurist alter Schule, der in den 80igern u. a. bei Prof. Dr. Paul Kirchhof studiert hat (bevor er Richter am Bundesverfassungsgericht wurde), muss ich bei solchen Ausführungen (nicht Deinen, sondern denen des Abgeordneten) echt an mich halten, um nicht vom Glauben abzufallen. Wie kann man nur als Mitglied eines Verfassungsorgans derartige Aussagen verbreiten?


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2012)

tilman : ..du bist nicht wirklich so naiv , ,daran zu glauben , dass diese petition  irgendwas bewirkt ??? politik ist nicht fair - lediglich augenwischerei . die finden IMMER eine lücke , weshalb ein v olksentscheid dann doch nicht gelten kann ... wirst´s seh´n ..


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_matthias_bueger-487-43329--f346101.html#q346101
> 
> Dort kann man lesen:
> "_Selbstverständlich soll es Wanderern, Spaziergängern oder Radfahrern auch weiterhin möglich sein, Wanderwege zu nutzen, die für ein normales Fahrzeug beispielsweise zu klein sind. Die Duldung der Benutzung solcher Wege wird nicht durch das Gesetz eingeschränkt. _Wer hingegen rücksichtslos und wie in Absatz 4 des § 15 aufgeführt, den Wald als Erholungsgebiet, aber auch als Naturlandschaft und dem Grundrechtsschutz unterliegendes Gebiet beeinträchtigt, d.h. schädigt, sollte jedoch wissen, dass dies durch das geltende Recht nicht gedeckt wird und er damit den Interessen der Allgemeinheit zuwider handelt. Dies ist Zweck der von Ihnen angesprochen Regelung."
> ...



wie gesagt. sand in die augen streuen, desinformation - klassische startegie unserer tollen volksvertreter. aber super, wie das in diesem fall läuft - immer wieder kontra und den finger in die wunden seiner "argumentation" legen. weiter so.


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Als Jurist alter Schule, der in den 80igern u. a. bei Prof. Dr. Paul Kirchhof studiert hat (bevor er Richter am Bundesverfassungsgericht wurde), muss ich bei solchen Ausführungen (nicht Deinen, sondern denen des Abgeordneten) echt an mich halten, um nicht vom Glauben abzufallen. Wie kann man nur als Mitglied eines Verfassungsorgans derartige Aussagen verbreiten?



Jau, dass der "Wald als Gebiet... dem Grundrechtsschutz unterliegt" ist  eine Wende in der Grundrechtsdogmatik, die es in sich hat und dringend vertieft erforscht werden sollte. Wenn's nicht so traurig wäre könnte man drüber lachen.
Paul


----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2012)

Ich wage mal die vorsichtige Prognose, dass Dank all Eurer Hilfe in den letzten Tagen und vor allem auch in den kommenden Tagen der Politik ein Licht der Erkenntnis aufgehen könnte. 

Wer sich mit Facebook auskennt, der kann sich jetzt schon vorstellen, welche Macht hinter den mittlerweile mehr als 4.000 Likes steckt, wie viele Fans von Freunden mit dem Teilen von Inhalten erreicht werden können, wie viele Leute darüber sprechen und wie groß die Reichweite unserer Facebook Initiative schon heute ist. Die Zahlen werden von Tag zu Tag eindrucksvoller und gewaltiger, aber wir halten sie bewußt noch zurück, um unser Pulver nicht zu früh zu verschießen.

Und wer sich mit dem Internet und Internetforen auskennt, im IBC sowie vielen weiteren Foren mitliest und die bundesweite Entrüstung und Empörung registriert, sollte jetzt schon merken, welch immenser Schaden dem Land Hessen droht, wenn man nicht schnellstens die Kurve kriegt und diesen unsäglichen Gesetzentwurf in unserem Sinne grundlegend, d. h. mit der Garantie für Open Trails! ohne irgendwelche verklausulierte Hintertürchen, korrigiert.

Mit politischem Schönsprech (Orwells 1984 lässt grüßen) wird man unsere Welle nicht mehr gestoppt bekommen, denn wir werden das schonungslos offenlegen und den Finger weiter in die Wunde halten.

Falls das zu pathetisch war - ich hol mir jetzt mal ein


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> tilman : ..du bist nicht wirklich so naiv , ,daran zu glauben , dass diese petition  irgendwas bewirkt ??? politik ist nicht fair - lediglich augenwischerei . die finden IMMER eine lücke , weshalb ein v olksentscheid dann doch nicht gelten kann ... wirst´s seh´n ..



Erstens ist von einem Volksentscheid und einer Petition im Sinne des Petitionsrechtes nicht die Rede, weil es den Gegenstand der Petition, würde sie an den Landtag gerichtet, dort in beschlußtauglicher Form noch gar nicht gibt, was die Petition nicht nur formal erledigen würde. Ich gehe daher davon aus, daß sie im Ministerium landen wird. Es ist weiterhin davon auszugehen, daß sie inzwischen unabhängig davon auch im Landtag gut bekannt ist.
Da auch Biker Wähler sind und, wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb, bereits mehrere Wahlen in Hessen mit etwa tausend Stimmen Differenz entschieden wurden, haben meine Erwartungen nicht mit Glauben, sondern mit Rechnen und der nächsten Landtagswahl zu tun, für die sich die eventuellen Kandidaten schon in Postition bringen. Und dahingehend ist bzw. wird die Petition, wenn das so weitergeht, ein gelungener Warnschuss. Sie stiftet schon jetzt, ohne daß ich Interna verbreiten müßte, eine gehörige Unruhe. Es gibt insoweit nichts besseres, als die Initiative der DIMB respektive Thomas Kleinjohann durch viele weitere Unterschriften zu bestärken.

Zweitens mache ich seit bald 40 Jahren Umweltpolitik, auch in Wiesbaden, habe auch schon freizeitmäßig für Landtagsabgeordnete gearbeitet und stehe z.T. in engem konsensualen, aber auch streitigen Kontakt mit Landtagsabgeordneten. 

Drittens kenne ich das HMUELV auch beruflich.

Viertens gibt es bei politischer Augenwischerei immer solche Leute, die darauf 'reinfallen und solche, die nicht darauf 'reinfallen. In der Regel zähle ich mich zu den zweitgenannten.

Und zu guter letzt, wenn sich hier jemand "um die Fichte führen" läßt, dann sind es diejenigen Landtagsabgeordneten, die spätestens bei der 3. Lesung des Waldgesetzes immer noch nicht wissen (wollen), über was sie da eigentlich abstimmen, sondern dem Herdentrieb ihrer Fraktion folgen. Hier gilt es ein- und anzugreifen.


----------



## Dylan (5. Juli 2012)

So langsam habe ich Verständnisprobleme:


> Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich sieht dagegen in den neuen Regeln für  Mountainbike-Strecken eine deutliche Verbesserung. «Wir sind ein  Mountainbike-freundliches Land», sagte die CDU-Politikerin der  Nachrichtenagentur dpa. Derzeit sei das Radfahren abseits von festen  Wegen in Hessen grundsätzlich verboten. Durch das neue Gesetz werde das  Querfeldeinfahren erlaubt - und nicht etwa untersagt.


Also worüber regt Ihr Euch auf?

Quelle: http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.9969622.de.htm


----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich Verständnisprobleme:
> Also worüber regt Ihr Euch auf?
> 
> Quelle: http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.9969622.de.htm



Frau Puttrich versucht weiterhin, der Öffentlichkeit einen Bären aufzubinden. Nutzt die Stellungnahme der DIMB zur Rechtslage in Hessen, nutzt unsere Erste vorläufige Stellungnahme zum neuen Waldgesetzt, um dies aufzuklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2012)

....oh man , macht einfach das , wa s ihr immer getan habt - biken . wo auch immer . und gut is . diese frau p. kann mich mal .-


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich Verständnisprobleme:
> Also worüber regt Ihr Euch auf?
> 
> Quelle: http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.9969622.de.htm



Ich rege mich auf, wenn ich lese



derzeit sei das Radfahren abseits von festen Wegen in Hessen  grundsätzlich verboten. Denn das ist schon deshalb Quark, weil Grundsätzlichkeiten per Gesetz geregelt werden und das ist im aktuellen Hessischen Forstgesetz nicht der Fall. So einfach ist das. 
.
oder zu lesen versuche, durch das neue Gesetz werde das  Querfeldeinfahren erlaubt - und nicht etwa untersagt. Nobel, nobel! Toll wäre es, wenn das dann wirklich so im Gesetz stünde. Jetzt muß mir (Sohn eines Ostfriesen) nur noch jemand aus dem Gesetzentwurf vorlesen. Denn ich finde die angebliche neue Regel nicht......
Die Groteske bekommt immer neue Züge, man könnte inzwischen ein satirisches Buch und einen veritablen Kabarettabend daraus machen, zumal die Sache ja noch kein Ende mit oder ohne Schrecken erkennen läßt..


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Juli 2012)

Der Herr Stefan Müller hat auch den FDP Einheitsbrei von sich gegeben. Wer mag kann ja auch nochmal nachfassen.

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/stefan_mueller-487-43386.html


----------



## Dylan (5. Juli 2012)

Sorry, aber die Umweltministerin schreibt in ihrem Gesetzentwurf in §15, dass das Radfahren nur "auf festen Waldwegen und auf Straßen im Wald" zulässig ist und erklärt auf Befragung, "durch das neue Gesetz werde das  Querfeldeinfahren erlaubt - und nicht etwa untersagt."??? Ist Eure Ministerin schizophren oder sowas? Warum wählt Ihr die?


----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2012)

Frisch auf Facebook http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649 zu lesen:

Wenn man die Aussagen der hessischen Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich in der FNP liest, dann kann man eigentlich nur noch zu dem Schluss kommen, dass der Realitätsverlust in der Hessischen Landesregierung immer größere Ausmasse annimmt. "Wir sind ein Mountainbike-freundliches Land" kann man da lesen und reibt sich nur die Augen, wie da weiter mit Stereotypen über "kreuz und quer durch den Wald" fahrende Mountainbiker agitiert wird. Glaubt Frau Puttrich etwa, dass wir uns mit solchen Phrasen abspeisen lassen? "Durch das neue Gesetz werde das Querfeldeinfahren erlaubt- und nicht etwas untersagt", kann man auch lesen. Glaubt sie etwa, dass wir und die Öffentlichkeit solchen Märchen aufsitzen? Wir haben den Gesetzentwurf gelesen!

Liebe Frau Puttrich: 

Legen sich sich ein Mountainbike zu und Sie werden merken, dass man damit gar nicht "querfeldein" fährt, sondern auf Wegen. Und Sie werden merken, dass man für das Fahren auf Wegen für nicht geländegängige Kraftfahrzeuge (andere Leute sagen dazu Straßen) kein Mountainbike benötigt. Nehmen Sie doch einfach mal zur Kenntnis, dass wir sowohl die geltende Rechtslage bestens kennen und wissen, dass wir sehr wohl auf allen festen Wegen, insbesondere auch auf schmalen Wegen, mit unseren Mountainbikes fahren dürfen. Und wir haben auch Ihren Gesetzentwurf genau gelesen und wissen, dass mit diesem Gesetzentwurf mehr als 75.000 km an Waldwegen (die Zahl stammt aus Ihrem Ministerium!), die wir heute noch legal befahren dürfen, für uns verboten werden sollen. Hören Sie also bitte auf, der Öffentlichkeit Sand in die Augen zu streuen. 

Wir sind keine wilden Querfeldeinfahrer, sondern verantwortungsbewußte und die Natur sowie den Wald liebende Sportler. Und wir sind Bürger und Wähler, die für ihre Rechte eintreten und kämpfen werden. 

Open Trails!
Ihre DIMB (HK)


----------



## bonusheft (5. Juli 2012)

Ich habe schon geantwortet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....oh man , macht einfach das , wa s ihr immer getan habt - biken . wo auch immer . und gut is . diese frau p. kann mich mal .-



eh klar. aber dennoch sollte man versuchen den schwachsinn zu verhindern. schon aus prinzip. 


ich für meinen teile drucke mir das zitat der puttrich aus, in dem sie querfeldeinfahren für legal erklärt und brettere ab sofort überall durch den wald, wo es mir passt. mit erlaubnis der ministerin. toll, das.


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Umweltministerin schreibt in ihrem Gesetzentwurf in §15, dass das Radfahren nur "auf festen Waldwegen und auf Straßen im Wald" zulässig ist und erklärt auf Befragung, "durch das neue Gesetz werde das  Querfeldeinfahren erlaubt - und nicht etwa untersagt."??? Ist Eure Ministerin schizophren oder sowas? Warum wählt Ihr die?



Man kann keine Minister wählen sondern nur Landtagsabgeordnete und leider auch nicht die Schreiberlinge, die den Ministern und Ministerinnen die Worte in den Mund legen. Und da es dabei, ist man des Lesens und Schreibens mächtig, um klare Aussagen, nicht um politisch interpretable Sachen (was will der Dichter uns damit sagen....?) geht, ist das alles in jedem Fall bedenklich.


----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich für meinen teile drucke mir das zitat der puttrich aus, in dem sie querfeldeinfahren für legal erklärt und brettere ab sofort überall durch den wald, wo es mir passt. mit erlaubnis der ministerin. toll, das.



Die offiziellen Äußerungen von Frau Puttrich und ihrem Pressesprecher belegen, wie hilflos man dort unsere Initiative sowie dem Phänomen Internet und Facebook gegenüber steht. Alles was aus dem HMUELV kommt, kann man mit unseren diversen Stellungnahmen, die wir als "Munitionslager" im Juni auf der DIMB-Homepage veröffentlicht haben, auseinander nehmen und widerlegen. Macht davon Gebrauch. Die vielen qualifizierten Kommentare zu dem Bericht auf HR-Online zeigen, dass wir heute die Möglichkeit haben, unsere Sicht und vor allem die Fakten darzustellen und an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> eh klar. aber dennoch sollte man versuchen den schwachsinn zu verhindern. schon aus prinzip.
> 
> 
> ich für meinen teile drucke mir das zitat der puttrich aus, in dem sie querfeldeinfahren für legal erklärt und brettere ab sofort überall durch den wald, wo es mir passt. mit erlaubnis der ministerin. toll, das.



Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, aber erst, wenn das neue Gesetz,  das die Ministerin meinte, so 'raus wäre.

Es würde sicher unserer Glaubwürdigkeit dienen, wenn Du Dich dann auf Pfade beschränktest und keinen Grund für neue Vorurteile (quer durchs Unterholz) lieferst. Aber ansonsten viel Vergnügen dabei und umgehe bitte ökologisch empfindliche Gebiete. Damit beweisen wir, daß wir für so etwas keine Gesetze, keine Bürokratie, sondern nur unsere eigene Kompetenz in Sachen Natur brauchen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe mein Beitrag übersteht die redaktionelle Prüfung und wird nicht als Schmäh-Kommentar nicht freigeschaltet:

Es scheint so, als kenne Umweltministerin Puttrich den Entwurf Ihres Hauses nicht: http://hwg3.axbruch.de/ Bisher dürfen Radfahrer auf festen Wegen fahren - und nichts anderes wollen sie im Rahmen des naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrechts. Kein Radfahrer will abseits der Wege fahren. Was aber im neuen Gesetz als Wege definiert wird, sind Forststraßen (befahr mit Kraftfahrzeugen). "Feste Wege" zeichnen sich nach der gängigen Rechtsprechung, die dem Hessischen Umweltministerium wohl auch nicht bekannt ist, dadurch aus, dass durch das Befahren weder Schäden am Waldboden noch außergewöhnliche Schäden am Weg selbst entstehen, die für Eigentümer unzumutbar sind oder die Benutzung durch andere Erholungssuchenden beeinträchtigen. Die Differnzierung von gemeinverträglichem Radfahren im Rahmen des Betretungsrechts und dem Anlegen von Mountainbikestrecken ohne Einwilligung der Grundstückseigentümer scheint für das Ministerium wohl zu abstrakt zu sein. Das Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) ist die wissenschaftliche Behörde des Bundes für den nationalen und internationalen Naturschutz. Es ist eine der Ressortforschungseinrichtungen des Bundes und gehört zum Geschäftsbereich des Bundesumweltministeriums. Das BfN schreibt in seiner Broschüre "Guten Morgen Natur" aus 2007: "Wer die Erfahrung einmal macht, auf autofreien Bergwegen mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs zu sein, möchte dieses Naturerlebnis nicht mehr missen. Dazu kommt die sportliche Herausforderung. Auf Schotterpisten, Waldwegen und Singletrails, können Mountainbikefahrer ihr Können unter Beweis stellen." und scheint dabei überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Naturschutz zu sehen. In Bayern (inkl. Alpen) ist das Radfahren zur Erholung im Wald und der freien Flur grundrechtlich geschützt und man ist dort stolz auf sein Betretungsrecht: "Dieser Abschnitt hat sich seit seiner Einführung 1973 bewährt und war Vorbild für zahlreiche Naturschutzgesetze anderer Länder. Die Regelungen befrieden auf der einen Seite Konflikte zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch im Verhältnis zu Grundeigentümern und gewährleisten auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur." Vielleicht sollte man sich das einmal ansehen, wenn man schon seinen eigenen Gesetzesentwurf nicht versteht.


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, aber erst, wenn das neue Gesetz,  das die Ministerin meinte, so 'raus wäre.



natürlich erst dann - sie hat doch extra betont, dass es erst mit der neufassung gestattet sein wird.


----------



## thetourist (5. Juli 2012)

Das wird ja immer doller. Weiß da überhaupt noch jemand in Politikerkreisen was er tut? Gewählte Volksvertreter. Klasse.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer doller. Weiß da überhaupt noch jemand in Politikerkreisen was er tut? Gewählte Volksvertreter. Klasse.



so ähnlich habe ich mir das auch gerade gedacht.
wenn man mal liest, wie sich der nette herr büger (fdp) in jedem satz selbst widerspricht, könnte es einem die tränen in die augen treiben. 
volksvertreter? meine "vertreter" sind das nicht! ist ja peinlich


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (5. Juli 2012)

Hier gibt's noch einen recht positiv geschriebenen Artikel, welcher das ganze mal ein wenig aus Sicht des Tourismus beschreibt:

http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkreis/Mountainbiker-sind-in-Aufruhr


----------



## mw.dd (5. Juli 2012)

Zitat aus dem Artikel:

_âWir wollen die Mountainbiker noch einmal einladenâ, verspricht Neels und fÃ¼gt an: âWir wollen aufeinander zugehen â doch dazu gehÃ¶ren zwei Seiten.â_

Danke, Herr Neels: Erst mit Verboten drohen und unhaltbare Maximalforderungen aufstellen, dann von der Gegenseite Kompromissbereitschaft fordern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2012)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> Hier gibt's noch einen recht positiv geschriebenen Artikel, welcher das ganze mal ein wenig aus Sicht des Tourismus beschreibt:
> 
> http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkreis/Mountainbiker-sind-in-Aufruhr



schon kommentiert - denn  auch hier versucht neels den entwurf umzudeuten in etwas, das bikern doch eigentlich nützt. ich frage mich, wann die ersten journalisten aufwachen und dieser ständigen laier endlich mal widersprechen


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juli 2012)

*Aktueller Sachstand:*

Heute hat ein Interview mit Radio FFH stattgefunden. Morgen folgt der Hessische Rundfunk. Interview mit der Zeit wird morgen endabgestimmt. Erscheint alles nächste Woche. Das waren durch die Bank offene Gespräche, wo das Eine oder Andere zumindest objektiv dargestellt werden wird. Natürlich wird auch die Ministerin sprechen und erneut die Lügen verbreiten, aber ich habe Stellen im Gesetz konkret angesprochen, so dass es nicht allzu schwer sein dürfte, sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. 

Die nächste Pressemitteilung ist in der Endabstimmung und geht zeitnah raus. Hierbei werden wir auch die Fehlauskünfte des Ministeriums aufgreifen und richtig stellen. Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung. 

Die oben angekündigte Einladung zu einem weiteren Gespräch im Ministerium hat uns bereits erreicht. Helmut und ich werden den Termin wahrnehmen. Man darf gespannt sein, welche Angebote uns gemacht werden. Seid gewiss, dass wir keine faulen Kompromisse eingehen werden. Wir bleiben bei unserer Linie: regionale Lenkung, wenn notwendig "ja", pauschale Aussperrung "nein".


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Juli 2012)

âWir wollen die Mountainbiker noch einmal einladenâ, verspricht Neels und fÃ¼gt an: âWir wollen aufeinander zugehen â doch dazu gehÃ¶ren zwei Seiten.â

Vielleicht sucht er  auf diesem Weg auch nur ein paar fÃ¤hige Leute, die sich im Umweltrecht auskennen...

@powderJO:
es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "befestigten Wegen" und "festen Wegen"


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2012)

prima - scheinbar springt die presse jetzt breiter auf den zug auf. eine bitte habe ich - denkt bei den interviews und diskussionen immer daran zu erwähnen, dass es auch die wandergruppe treffen kann oder die schulklasse. erlebe es nämlich bei meinen gesprächen mit nichtbikern gerade ständig, dass das viel besser wirkt, als "nur" unser problem. 




und nochmal: danke für euren einsatz.


----------



## HelmutK (5. Juli 2012)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> Hier gibt's noch einen recht positiv geschriebenen Artikel, welcher das ganze mal ein wenig aus Sicht des Tourismus beschreibt:
> 
> http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkreis/Mountainbiker-sind-in-Aufruhr



Ich sage nur: Volker Schröder - engagierter und aktiver Mountainbiker und DIMB-Mitglied


----------



## Tilman (5. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "befestigten Wegen" und "festen Wegen"



Wir haben mal im 7G wegen der damaligen Nationalpark- und Naturschutzgebietsdiskussion das Equipment zusammengesucht und fotografiert, das man bräuchte, um im Winter bei Schnee sicherzugehen, daß ein Weg *be*festigt ist. Ohne Spitzhacke, Schippe, ggf. Kernbohrer, u.v.m. geht da gar nichts. Mit Inaugenscheinnahme ist hingegen kein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu erreichen. So zeigte sich ein Weg, der als prima Rodelbahn genutzt wurde und ein breiter Waldweg zu sein schien, im Frühjahr als asphaltierte Strasse.....


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> eine bitte habe ich - denkt bei den interviews und diskussionen immer daran zu erwähnen, dass es auch die wandergruppe treffen kann oder die schulklasse.
> und nochmal: danke für euren einsatz.



Tun wir. Bekommen natürlich auch mit so nachdrücklicher Bitte normalweise keine Garantie, dass genau diese Aussage dann auch gedruckt oder gesendet wird. Journalistische Freiheit...


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> eh klar. aber dennoch sollte man versuchen den schwachsinn zu verhindern. schon aus prinzip.
> 
> 
> ich für meinen teile drucke mir das zitat der puttrich aus, in dem sie querfeldeinfahren für legal erklärt und brettere ab sofort überall durch den wald, wo es mir passt. mit erlaubnis der ministerin. toll, das.



Ich hoffe es enttäuscht Dich nicht, aber da musste ich gleich nochmal nachlegen: 

"Durch das neue Gesetz werde das Querfeldeinfahren erlaubt" 
Umweltministerin Puttrich scheint auch das Bundeswaldgesetz nicht geläufig zu sein. Durch dieses Rahmengesetz ist festgelegt, dass Radfahren nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet ist. Den Ländern ist damit die Möglichkeit genommen das Querfeldeinfahren zuzulassen. Wenn man aber feste Wege für querfeldein und Straßen für Wege hält, kann das schon mal passieren...


----------



## wusel_ffm (6. Juli 2012)

Bei der WLZ läuft zum bereits zitierten Artikel ne Umfrage

http://www.wlz-fz.de/content/collectedinfo/1318514

also mal mitabstimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stobbelhopser (6. Juli 2012)

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45295523

Naja, laut dem Artikel rudern sie ja schon etwas zurück, und es wird wohl nicht ganz so hart kommen wie angedroht oder war das nur Medienwirksam ausgedrückt?!?!!?


----------



## GrrIngo (6. Juli 2012)

Stobbelhopser schrieb:


> Naja, laut dem Artikel rudern sie ja schon etwas zurück, und es wird wohl nicht ganz so hart kommen wie angedroht[..]



Das glaube ich erst, wenn der nächste Entwurf vorliegt. Der 1. Entwurf ist ja sehr eindeutig. Auf meinen Laufrunden kann ich nämlich genau sehen, auf welchen Wegen ich nach dem Entwurf noch fahren dürfte - es bliebe hier genau 1 Weg - der hat eine Länge von nicht mal 500m, und dient auch dem Kfz-Verkehr als Umleitung für eine Baustelle. Alle anderen Wege wären nach dem Entwurf gesperrt. Den Ausführungen Hrn. Bügers auf Abgeordnetenwatch.de zufolge dürfte ich auf meinen Laufrunden nach übrigens auch nicht mehr laufen - sind nicht explizit als Wanderwege gekennzeichnet, und damit zum Betreten nicht geeignet...

Gruß
   GrrIngo


----------



## Stobbelhopser (6. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß es ja auch nicht. Bin mir jetzt schon oft unsicher ob es noch ein Weg ist oder schon quer durch die Pampa?? Denn Teilweise hängen auch auf Wegen die ich jetzt nicht als "Wanderwege" bezeichnen würde diese Wanderwegplakten. 
Aber wenn ich verwirrt bin sind es andere ja vielleicht auch!?!?

Gruß 

Nani


----------



## Paul_FfM (6. Juli 2012)

Spätestens mit dem Artikel in der FNP bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass die Arbeit der DIMB das HMUELV unter Zugzwang gesetzt hat. Respekt! 

Die Argumentation, die das Ministerium im weiteren vertreten wird, kann man jetzt auch schon erkennen: Das Verbot sei halb so schlimm, weil ja _erstmals _auch den Waldbesitztern die Gelegenheit gegeben wird, Trails offiziell freizugeben. 

Und hier müssen wir nachhaken.

- Denn die Trails, die hier freigegeben werden "können" sind nach geltendem Recht feste Wege, die wir jetzt schon befahren dürfen. 

- Dass es in der Vergangenheit keine § 15 Abs. 5 Entwurf HWaldG (auf die sich das Ministerium mit seiner Argumentation wohl bezieht) entsprechende Vorschrift gab stimmt zwar. Nur war auch bisher kein Waldbesitzer gehindert im Rahmen seiner Eigentumsrechte und dem ansonsten geltenden Recht (Umweltrecht etc...)  Dritten -also uns- zu gestatten, in seinem Wald auf schmalen Pfaden Rad zu fahren. Weder das BWaldG noch das HForstG haben dies den Waldeigentümern bisher verboten. Insoweit ist § 15 Abs. 5 Entwurf HWaldG zwar eine Klarstellung des bisher geltenden Rechts, aber nichts Neues. Schließlich nutzt die Vorschrift uns Bikern nichts, so lange wir nicht einen Anspruch auf zumindest ermessensfehlerfreie Entscheidung des Waldbesitzers in dieser Frage haben.

Die Erfahrung mit dem Hessen Forst, zB bei den Trailsperrungen 2009 (zur Erinnerung hier ein Link: http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/htkme...p-60/PDF_Texte/Anschreiben_Mountainbiking.pdf) haben zudem gezeigt, dass die Versprechen der Ministerin, mit dem neuen Gesetz würden neue Möglichkeiten für Biker geschaffen, kaum realistisch sind. 

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Dylan (6. Juli 2012)

> "Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten"





> Über diese Ihnen gleich vorzulegenden eidesstattlichen Versicherungen hinaus gebe ich Ihnen...mein Ehrenwort, ich wiederhole: Ich gebe Ihnen mein Ehrenwort,...





> Durch das neue Gesetz wird das Querfeldeinfahren erlaubt - und nicht etwa untersagt.


...

Apropos Märchen:
Wo heißt es "Und wenn du gehst, sei vorsichtig *und weiche nicht vom Wege ab!*"? Und woher kamen die beiden Dichter, die das geschrieben haben?
Genau, in Hessen scheint die Wegebenutzungspflicht eine jahrhundertealte Tradition zu haben. Oder hat Frau Puttrich schon als Kind zu viel Märchen erzählt bekommen?


----------



## HelmutK (6. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Spätestens mit dem Artikel in der FNP bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass die Arbeit der DIMB das HMUELV unter Zugzwang gesetzt hat. Respekt!



Danke Aber es ist nicht die DIMB alleine, sondern vor allem Ihr seid es, die sich hessenweit mit klaren und eindeutigen Kommentaren für das Mountainbiken engagieren und der Öffentlichkeit in den Kommentaren zeigen, wie das Ministerium hier eine unfassbare Desinformationspolitik betreibt.

Und am Wochenende bitte ich alle Mountainbiker, unsere Freunde hoch zu Roß besonders freundlich zu behandeln. Unterhaltet Euch mit ihnen und informiert sie. Die Reiter sind vielleicht nicht so aktiv im Internet oder auf Facebook, aber sie sind auf unserer Seite

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/schmitten/12169370.htm
http://www.taunusreiter.de/

Biker und Reiter United


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Apropos Märchen:
> Wo heißt es "Und wenn du gehst, sei vorsichtig *und weiche nicht vom Wege ab!*"? Und woher kamen die beiden Dichter, die das geschrieben haben?
> Genau, in Hessen scheint die Wegebenutzungspflicht eine jahrhundertealte Tradition zu haben. Oder hat Frau Puttrich schon als Kind zu viel Märchen erzählt bekommen?



Messerscharf


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> @powderJO:
> es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "befestigten Wegen" und "festen Wegen"



ja, schon klar. aber das sind feinheiten, die eventuell in offiziellen statements oder die diskussion super wichtig sind - bei einem kommentar zu einem artikel, der sich zu 99% an uninformierte leser richtet, halte ich es für nicht so entscheidend. 



> ch hoffe es enttäuscht Dich nicht, aber da musste ich gleich nochmal nachlegen:
> 
> "Durch das ...



nein, natürlich nicht. ich dachte eigentlich, es sei deutlich geworden, dass mein post dazu nicht ganz ernst gemeint war.


----------



## Athabaske (6. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Apropos Märchen:
> Wo heißt es "Und wenn du gehst, sei vorsichtig *und weiche nicht vom Wege ab!*"? Und woher kamen die beiden Dichter, die das geschrieben haben?
> Genau, in Hessen scheint die Wegebenutzungspflicht eine jahrhundertealte Tradition zu haben. Oder hat Frau Puttrich schon als Kind zu viel Märchen erzählt bekommen?



Ymmd!


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Spätestens mit dem Artikel in der FNP bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass die Arbeit der DIMB das HMUELV unter Zugzwang gesetzt hat. Respekt!
> 
> Die Argumentation, die das Ministerium im weiteren vertreten wird, kann man jetzt auch schon erkennen: Das Verbot sei halb so schlimm, weil ja _erstmals _auch den Waldbesitztern die Gelegenheit gegeben wird, Trails offiziell freizugeben.
> 
> ...




so sehe ich das auch. Das wird wohl die neue Argumentation des HMUELV werden, und wird ja schon in Dauerschleife vom Pressesprecher wiederholt. "das neue Gesetz nütze den Bikern, weil ja nun speziell Wege erlaubt werden können" und "es sollen Angebote geschaffen werden".

Der Knackpunkt dabei, den wir eindeutig klar stellen sollten: Bislang war ein solches Vorgehen mitnichten verboten (wie du bereits sagst), jedoch wurden alle Bemühungen wirklich attraktive Angebote zu schaffen zumindest absichtlich erschwert oder gar komplett geblockt. Man muss sich fragen, warum es ein neues Gesetz braucht, um etwas zu tun, was man bisher auch nicht tun wollte? Heraus gekommen ist im Odenwald nur etwas wie die Geoparkstrecken, die nun wirklich nicht unter "attraktives Angebot" laufen, und die man nicht ernsthaft als Mountainbikestrecken bezeichnen kann.
Wir müssen aufpassen, dass solche Argumente mit der Streckenschaffung nicht überhand nehmen. Ausgehend vom status quo kann man das eigentlich nur als heiße Luft interpretieren. Jetzt beruhigt es die Leute und wenn das Gesetz durch ist passiert genau so viel wie vorher: nichts!
Auch wenn mit Angeboten wie dem Flowtrail Stromberg argumentiert wird sollten wir dagegen halten: sowas ist zwar nett, aber das wird es nie an jeder Ecke geben. Und keiner hat Lust, sich für die Feierabendrunde erst mal  eine Stunde über die Autobahn zu quälen (von der Naturverträglichkeit einer solchen Freizeitgestaltung mal ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## Athabaske (6. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja, schon klar. aber das sind feinheiten, die eventuell in offiziellen statements oder die diskussion super wichtig sind - bei einem kommentar zu einem artikel, der sich zu 99% an uninformierte leser richtet, halte ich es für nicht so entscheidend...


...mit befestigten Wegen ist man aber schnell bei der Teerstrasse und dann fällt die Argumentation auf Wanderwegen fahren zu wollen eher schwer.

Wenn es die etwas missverständliche Formulierung feste Wege schon gibt, dann sollte man eher dafür sorgen, dass auch verstanden wird, was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...mit befestigten Wegen ist man aber schnell bei der Teerstrasse und dann fällt die Argumentation auf Wanderwegen fahren zu wollen eher schwer.
> 
> Wenn es die etwas missverständliche Formulierung feste Wege schon gibt, dann sollte man eher dafür sorgen, dass auch verstanden wird, was damit gemeint ist.



man könnte in der zeit, in der man hier gute tipps gibt, aber auch erst mal lesen, ob das im gesamtzusammenhang überhaupt von bedeutung war, oder noch besser - selbst kommentieren und den vielleicht etwas zu kurz gekommenen punkt ergänzen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja, schon klar. aber das sind feinheiten, die eventuell in offiziellen statements oder die diskussion super wichtig sind - bei einem kommentar zu einem artikel, der sich zu 99% an uninformierte leser richtet, halte ich es für nicht so entscheidend.
> 
> 
> 
> nein, natürlich nicht. ich dachte eigentlich, es sei deutlich geworden, dass mein post dazu nicht ganz ernst gemeint war.



war mir schon klar ;-)

das mit den befestigten vs feste Wege wollte ich nur erwähnt haben, damit es sich nicht festsetzt. In den übrigen Kommentaren zum Artikel wird das ja schon richtig ausgeführt, so dass es dort nicht wirklich ein Problem ist.


Im HMUELV dachten sie wohl bei den Mountainbikern handele es sich um eine Schar halbstarker Heranwachsender, denen man mit ein paar beschwichtigenden Statements den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen könnte.
Nun merken sie, dass es gutinformierte Bürger sind. 
Auch das hilft uns weiter, weil das das Bild vom gesetzlosen Chaoten auf seinem Mountainbike im Wald zurechtrückt.

Fight for your right

Roland


----------



## ko5tik (6. Juli 2012)

Dr. Büger hat wieder was von sich gegeben:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43329--f347651.html#q347651


----------



## rayc (6. Juli 2012)

> Die neue Regelung zielt nur darauf, das *Laufen *oder Fahren *abseits von befestigten Wegen als bereits bestehendes Verbot* im Gesetz klarer herauszustellen. Verboten ist dies bereits jetzt - und das ist aus Gründen des Naturschutzes richtig.



Hola!

Vielleicht sollte man das Wanderern und Pilzsammlern stecken.

ray


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2012)

viel lustiger ist: einerseits soll die novelle konkretisieren, das erlaubte Wege nur die sind, auf denen ein KFZ fahren kann (sein punkt 2), andererseits behauptet er dreist, dass Wanderwege befahr- und betretbar sind (punkt 3). 

das unsere politiker nicht die hellsten sind, war mir schon klar, aber dass es um ihren geisteszustand dermaßen schlecht steht macht mir mittlerweile fast angst. immerhin entscheiden die auch noch ganz andere Dinge ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (6. Juli 2012)

Ach .. noch so ein kleiner Tipp.

Soll ich anschreiben, oder will der DIMB anschreiben?

http://www.feldberg-radeln.de

Radeln auf den Großen Feldberg findet im September statt. Es werden überregionale Amateure und Profis angesprochen und teilnehmen. Es wird wieder eine MTB Route geben, die über Sandplacken nach oben führt. Das ganz natürlich auch teilweise auf dem neuen Gesetz nach "illegalen" Wegen.

Emailadresse: [email protected]


----------



## hexxagon (6. Juli 2012)

Und die FDP wundert sich, dass sie in den Umfragen immer noch in einer Depression steckt. Sie dient doch lediglich als Abstimmungsgehilfe der CDU. Klientelpolitik, kein Profil, von liberaler Politik an vielen Stellen keine Rede, außer wenn es um den Finanzsektor geht...

Aber ehrlich gesagt, was soll man von Abgeordenten schon erwarten. Die werden in Ihrer Fraktion auf Linie gebracht und beschäftigen sich dann nicht weiter mit dem Inhalt der Abstimmung. Ich denke das wird durch die ständigen Nachfragen sehr deutlich. Ich hoffe nur, dass es auch die anderen Wähler verstehen und entsprechende Konsequenzen ziehen. Nur nichtwählen ist keine Alternative.

Sorry für den (halben) OT.


----------



## MissQuax (6. Juli 2012)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Dr. Büger hat wieder was von sich gegeben:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43329--f347651.html#q347651



Damit dem Herrn nicht langweilig wird, habe ich folgende Fragen gestellt:

*Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Büger,

zu Ihrer Antwort an Herrn Kluge habe ich Fragen:

Zu 1.
"Naturfeste" Wege sind also nicht gleichzusetzen mit "befestigten" Wegen. Heißt das, daß auch jetzt schon das Wandern z.B. auf kleinen, teilweise durch Wandervereine, Tourismusverbände usw. ausgeschilderten, naturfesten Wegen verboten ist? Oder gilt das nur für Befahren (mit Fahrrädern)? 

Sie sagen, es wäre aus Naturschutzgründen richtig, daß "naturfeste" Wege, die (seit ewigen Zeiten) vorhanden sind, nicht betreten werden dürfen. Interpretiere ich das richtig, oder meinen Sie das Betreten des Waldes "abseits von Wegen"?

zu 2.  
Worin liegt der Sinn (jedes Gesetz sollte eine Sinn haben!), Fußgänger/Läufer etc. + einspurige Fahrzeuge mit zweispurigen Fahrzeugen gleichzusetzen?

Zu 3.
Wieviel Prozent der vorhandenen befestigten Wege werden den im Gesetzesentwurf enthaltenen Voraussetzungen entsprechen? 
In welchem Umfang gedenken Sie, bei Verbot des Betretens/Befahrens kleiner Wege, den Wanderern, Läufern, Nordic Walkern + Bikern als Ausgleich offiziell (also durch Behörden) ausgeschilderte Wege zur Verfügung zu stellen? In welchem Zeitrahmen soll dies dann verwirklicht werden? Haben die Nutzergruppen ein Mitspracherecht bei der Wegauswahl?
Wie soll bei den anderen Wegen vom Nutzer ermitteln können, ob der Weg die erforderliche Breite aufweist? In welcher Form wird der Nutzer verpflichtet, festzustellen ob der Weg "befestigt" ist und wie soll das bei starkem Belag mit Laub oder Schnee erfolgen?  

Zusätzliche Frage:
Die durch die Gesetzesänderung eintretende (Wald-)Benutzersteuerung würde eine erheblich stärkere Frequentierung der für das Betreten/Befahren noch erlaubten Wege bedeuten. Was ist geplant, um eine sichere, konfliktfreie gemeinsame Nutzung durch alle Nutzergruppen zu gewährleisten? Die (angeblichen) Konflikte zwischen den verschiedenen Nutzergruppen sind ja eines der Argumente für die Notwendigkeit der Gesetzesänderung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
*


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Juli 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ist in Offenburg Marathon mit 3000 Teilnehmern.
> http://www.scheiderbauer-sports.com/events/womc/news.html
> 
> Vielleicht kann man den Veranstalter überzeugen selbst etwas machen.



Gerade auf der Webseite gefunden unter i-care-umwelt
http://www.scheiderbauer-sports.com/events/womc/i-care-umwelt-und-naturschutz.html

Ganz unten "Verantwortung zu übernehmen bedeutet für uns Biker: 
Wegegebot einhalten. Keine Singeltrails nutzen...Wege unter 2m...."

OK, dann ist doch mal klargestellt wie der Veranstalter über den MTB Sport denkt.

ciao heiko


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juli 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> ...
> Ganz unten "Verantwortung zu übernehmen bedeutet für uns Biker:
> Wegegebot einhalten. Keine Singeltrails nutzen...Wege unter 2m...."
> 
> ...



Unter "Mountainbiken" versteht halt jeder etwas anderes; die erwähnten Veranstalter in dem Fall eben eher "Rennradfahren im Wald" 

Muß ja ein richtig spannender Marathon sein...


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Juli 2012)

@ ciao heiko und mw.dd

der veranstalter verweist nur auf die in *baden-württemberg geltende gesetzliche regelung.*

täte er das nicht, könnte er seinen laden/veranstaltung ziemlich schnell zusperren.
er wäre schon ein ziemlich dämlicher veranstalter, so er denn öffentlich zum rechtsbruch aufruft 

ciao
flo


----------



## ciao heiko (6. Juli 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> @ ciao heiko und mw.dd
> 
> der veranstalter verweist nur auf die in *baden-württemberg geltende gesetzliche regelung.*
> 
> täte er das nicht, könnte er seinen laden/veranstaltung ziemlich schnell zusperren.



Er könnte auch einfach *nichts *dazu schreiben, anstatt mit seinem Statement die Regelung zu zementieren. Und wer, wenn nicht solche Veranstalter haben die Macht, sich auch mal kritisch zu äussern oder sogar die Hessen Petition zu unterstützen? Hier wird doch definitiv von niemandem etwas Illegales gefordert.

Beim Weltcup wirbt er auch gerne mit der schwierigsten Strecke Deutschlands die eigens jedes Jahr nur zu diesem Zweck in den Wald reingelegt wird und danach wieder gesperrt.

Aber die diesjährigen Anmeldezahlen von 1500 anstatt 3000 zeigen auch auf, das Rennen auf Forstautobahnen nicht im Trend liegen. 

Ich wohne ja hier und darf mal sagen. Der Schwarzwald ist durch die 2m Regelung touristisch fast tot. Aber anstatt das man sich hier wehrt versucht man immer im Einklang mit dem Forstamt Regelungen zu finden, die im Endeffekt nie durchkommen.

Ich finde es super wie die Hessen reagieren. Bei uns sind wir noch einige Jahre hinterher, was man auch an den Unterschriften Zahlen erkennen kann. Nicht einmal 10% der mir bekannten Biker unserer Region, die ich persönlich per Mail angeschrieben habe, haben bisher mitgemacht. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Jekyll1000 (6. Juli 2012)

Der Ministerpräsidenten Volker Bouffier, der das Mandat der CDU in meinem Wahlkreis inne hat, beantwortet auf www.abgeordnetenwatch.de leider keine Fragen


----------



## wusel_ffm (6. Juli 2012)

Artikel ist ja alt und von gestern aber bis jetzt hat noch niemand erwähnt:
Hier ist auch ne Umfrage am Artikel dran also immer schön voten!

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/streit-um-mountainbikestrecken_rmn01.c.9969622.de.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2012)

..und von SOLCHEN volksvertretern erwartet ihr ERNSTHAFT einsicht  .-.?? nicht wahr , oder ?????  die ganze arbeit , biefe , erklärungen ,  aufrufe etc . :  perlen vor die säue , sozusagen .-


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2012)

blutbuche, ich finde es ja ganz super toll, dass dir das alles so am allerwertesten vorbei geht. das haben wir mittlerweile auch alle schon begriffen, du hast es ja oft genug wiederholt.
wenn es dir doch so egal ist, dann kannst du ja jetzt auch die klappe halten und dich woanders im forum bespaßen. es immer wieder und wieder und wieder zu tippen ist... wie soll ich sagen... wie perlen vor die säue 

ich drück die daumen, dass sie dich dann als erstes erwischen und ein exempel an dir statuieren um zur einführung des neuen gesetzes gleich ein abschreckendes beispiel zu haben


----------



## rayc (6. Juli 2012)

liebe Blutbuche, warum machst du dir so viel Arbeit in allen Threads zu diesem Thema zu posten?

Sieh doch ein das keiner auf dich hört, du bist einfach bedeutungslos.

ray


----------



## Matze1983 (6. Juli 2012)

Ist irgendwas hinsichtlich Demos oder anderweitigem Protest geplant? Gemeinsame Abfahrt (natürlich auf der Straße) von der Platte zum Landtag z. B.?


----------



## Harvester (6. Juli 2012)

@Blutbuche:

Lass dich doch zur Wahl aufstellen und mach es anders!

Solltest du statt hier nur infantilen Mist zu labern auch mal im Stande sein genau zu lesen so würdest du feststellen, das die Politiker bereits jetzt in Erklärungsnot kommen und anfangen zurück zu rudern....


@powderJo:
die nicht vorhandene Sachkenntnis der Politiker macht immer dann Angst wenn man eben dieses bei Themen, bei denen man sich selbst gut auskennt bemerkt und sich dann fragt, wie es bei Themen ist, bei denen man sich selbst nicht auskennt


----------



## Asrael (6. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> blutbuche, ich finde es ja ganz super toll, dass dir das alles so am allerwertesten vorbei geht. das haben wir mittlerweile auch alle schon begriffen, du hast es ja oft genug wiederholt.
> wenn es dir doch so egal ist, dann kannst du ja jetzt auch die klappe halten und dich woanders im forum bespaßen.



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (6. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> blutbuche, ich finde es ja ganz super toll, dass dir das alles so am allerwertesten vorbei geht. das haben wir mittlerweile auch alle schon begriffen, du hast es ja oft genug wiederholt.
> wenn es dir doch so egal ist, dann kannst du ja jetzt auch die klappe halten und dich woanders im forum bespaßen. es immer wieder und wieder und wieder zu tippen ist... wie soll ich sagen... wie perlen vor die säue
> 
> ich drück die daumen, dass sie dich dann als erstes erwischen und ein exempel an dir statuieren um zur einführung des neuen gesetzes gleich ein abschreckendes beispiel zu haben





Daß diesem so von seiner Unantastbarkeit überzeugten Subjekt das ständige monotone Runterleiern der immer wieder gleichen Phrasen nicht endlich mal selbst langweilig wird ...


----------



## Matze1983 (6. Juli 2012)

Das ist hier wie mit einem Kind auf dem Spielplatz, dass ständig irgendwelchen Mist macht, nur damit alle Erwachsenen gucken. Die Erwachsenen reden darüber, was für ein Mist das Kind macht, gucken aber trotzdem.


----------



## othu (6. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> blutbuche, ich finde es ja ganz super toll, dass dir das alles so am allerwertesten vorbei geht. das haben wir mittlerweile auch alle schon begriffen, du hast es ja oft genug wiederholt.




Du kannst dir sicher sein, wenn die Frau Ministerin ein Gesetz brächte, das 29er im Wald verbieten, wäre das blutende Bäumelein ganz vorne mit dabei


----------



## painful_strong (6. Juli 2012)

In einer der bekanntesten Sentenzen der Frankfurter Schule sagt der kluge Adorno:
*âEs gibt kein richtiges Leben im falschen!â.

*Glaubt Ihr denn wirklich, es bedÃ¼rfe nur des quasi mikroskopischen Eingriffes der Abwendung der Gesetzesnovelle, die Biker dÃ¼rfen also wieder in den Wald und die Welt ist wieder im Lot, alles wieder gut? 

Angesichts steigender Energiepreise wird der Wald zusehends zum Energielieferaten, bekommt in seiner rein industriellen Verwertung als Turbo-Holzacker fÃ¼r die Pelletspresse oder die Biogasanlage verstÃ¤rkte Bedeutung. Der Rest wird exportiert, sogar bis nach China! Nachhaltigkeit? Natur? Haha!!!
Da soll das gemeine Volk sich am besten gar nicht erst daran gewÃ¶hnen, den Wald als etwas anderes als ein Industrieareal in fremdem Privatbesitz anzusehen. Es sind nicht ein paar drollige LodentrÃ¤ger, die sich mit ewiggestrigen CDU-Politikern im Bierzelt treffen, es sind knallharte GeschÃ¤ftsleute, die schon ganz andere Deals und vor allem gegen ganz andere WiderstÃ¤nde durchgezogen haben.

Ich wÃ¼nsche Euch den Erfolg, habe natÃ¼rlich auch an der Petition teilgenommen, aber freut Euch nicht zu frÃ¼h!


----------



## Matze1983 (6. Juli 2012)

painful_strong schrieb:


> aber freut Euch nicht zu früh!


 
Das ist die Logik: Es kommt doch eh viel schlimmer, also brauchen wir jetzt auch Nichts unternehmen? 

Abgesehen mal davon, dass mir das etwas zu allgemeines, fast verschwörerisches Geschwurbel ist.


----------



## Svenos (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
seit 4 Tagen mobilisiere ich meinen kompletten Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis für diese Aktion und habe ca. 50 Unterschriften organisieren können. Am zweiten Tag war auch von den rasant steigenden Unterschriftszahlen begeistert. 
Wenn ich mir aber heute anschaue, wie die Kurve abflacht, wird mir ganz anders. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Leute da draußen immer noch nicht den Ernst der Lage begriffen haben. Alleine die Beschäftigten in der deutschen Fahrradbranche müssten doch deutlich mehr als 20.000 Personen sein. Und die sollten doch ein vitales Interesse an der Verhinderung des Gesetzes haben. Von den Herren beim BDR und co erwarte ich eh nix, das sind eh nur Orgelpfeifen der Politik. Die fallen uns eher in den Rücken.
Sollte nicht noch ein Ruck durch die Bike-Szene gehen, geht der Plan der "Schwarz-gelben" (kurz vor der Sommerpause ein Gesetz durchdrücken) wohl doch auf. Einen Widerstand von weniger als 1 % der Bevölkerung sitzen die doch aus. Da muss deutlich mehr kommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## MissQuax (6. Juli 2012)

Ja, so ist das.

*Aber wenn man schon hier im IBC Mountainbike Forum von Moderatoren ausgebremst wird, die sagen, die "Hessen-Postings" gehören eigentlich nicht in die anderen Lokal-Foren ... * 

Ich finde zwar die bisherige "Leistung" bei der Petition schon beeindruckend, hätte mit weniger gerechnet. Aber du hast absolut Recht - da könnte und da muß noch mehr kommen!

Ich knie mich auf jeden Fall weiter rein!


----------



## Gaunt (6. Juli 2012)

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/michael_siebel-487-43412.html
Na der ist ja geil. Schreibt heute, dass er den Entwurf nicht kennt ;-)

Es gab mal eine Untersuchung irgendeiner Uni über die Umweltauswirkungen des MTB fahrens auf single Trails. Hat die einer und könnte mir die zu kommen lassen? 
Ggf. auch andere offizielle wissenschaftliche Arbeiten zum Thema.


----------



## Paul_FfM (6. Juli 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/michael_siebel-487-43412.html
> Na der ist ja geil. Schreibt heute, dass er den Entwurf nicht kennt ;-)
> 
> ...



Der muss den Entwurf auch noch nicht kennen, weil er dem Landtag noch gar nicht zugegangen ist. Nach der Anhörung wird das zuständige Ministerium noch Änderungen vornehmen (hoffentlich auch in unserem Sinn), dann geht der Entwurf an die Landtagsabgeordneten und erst dann müsste er den Entwurf lesen. Insoweit ist da noch nichts zu kritisieren.

Grüße 
Paul


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Der muss den Entwurf auch noch nicht kennen, weil er dem Landtag noch gar nicht zugegangen ist. Nach der Anhörung wird das zuständige Ministerium noch Änderungen vornehmen (hoffentlich auch in unserem Sinn), dann geht der Entwurf an die Landtagsabgeordneten und erst dann müsste er den Entwurf lesen. Insoweit ist da noch nichts zu kritisieren.
> 
> Grüße
> Paul



rein formal hast du recht - allerdings wurde nicht nur er angeschrieben, sondern soweit ich weiß, die komplette spd-fraktion. und das nicht nur einmal. dazu gibt es presseberichte en masse mittlerweile - da sollte auch der ignorateste politiker vielleicht mal seinen a.rsch aus dem sessel nehmen und schauen, ob er den entwurf vielleicht irgendwo findet. lange suchen müsste er dafür wahrlich nicht - ich habe den link zum download nett wie ich bin schon vor tagen selbstverständlich an die spd-vertreter weiter geleitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe Herrn Seibel mal geholfen und die PDF der Gesetzesvorlage bei abgeordnetenwatch angehangen. Dann muss er nicht selber so lange suchen und kann das ganze seinen Kollegen mitteilen. Ich hab's auch mal gleich bei der SPD Hessen Facebookseite hinterlegt (mit Link). Na, jetzt sollten die aber informiert sein.


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2012)

noch mal der aufruf an alle: schreibt mails mit dem link zur petition an alle, die ihr kenntm, wenn ihr jetzt am wochenende bei euren biketouren auf andere biker trefft - ansprechen. wir haben zwar viele stimmen, aber das reicht nicht. die verantwortlichen fangen gerade an zu rudern - deshalb: weiter druck machen.


----------



## GrrIngo (6. Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass viele Leute es sich wirklich nicht vorstellen können, was da geplant ist - es ist halt einfach zu absurd. Und wirklich damit beschäftigten wollen sich die meisten nicht. "Das werden sie schon nicht machen", "das meinen die nicht ernst", "das glaub' ich nicht"...
Alternative: Resignation - "bringt doch sowieso nichts", "die machen doch sowieso was sie wollen", oder "die kontrollieren doch sowieso nicht", "wie sollen die das denn überwachen",...

Das zeigt leider, wie weit sich die Politik vom Volk verabschiedet hat...


----------



## HelmutK (6. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> noch mal der aufruf an alle: schreibt mails mit dem link zur petition an alle, die ihr kenntm, wenn ihr jetzt am wochenende bei euren biketouren auf andere biker trefft - ansprechen. wir haben zwar viele stimmen, aber das reicht nicht. die verantwortlichen fangen gerade an zu rudern - deshalb: weiter druck machen.



Dass wir zwei mal einer Meinung sind  Aber der Aufruf ist wichtig, um die Message weiter zu verbreiten. Wir haben sowohl auf der Petitition als auch auf Facebook schon ordentliche Zahlen, aber der Anfang ist häufig immer leicht. Jetzt kommt der mühsame Teil, bei dem wir Ausdauer zeigen und mit vielen kleinen Bausteinen unser Haus weiterbauen müssen.

Gebt mal auf Google die Kombination "Hessen" und "Mountainbike" und "Verbot" ein und ihr bekommt über 47.000 Treffer.

Überlegt mal welche Reichweite man mit über 4.000 Fans auf Facebook hat? Jeder Fan hat durchschnittlich über 200 Freunde, mit denen er Inhalte teilen kann. Da kommen gewaltige Reichweiten zusammen.

Und wenn Ihr mal genau schaut, dann haben wir das alles bisher fast alleine hinbekommen. Aber die anderen Verbände wie ADFC oder Reiter kommen jetzt auch noch dazu. Und wir haben seitens der DIMB für die nächste Woche auch noch einiges am Laufen.

Wir müssen die Ferien nutzen, um unsere Basis weiter auszubauen und zu informieren. Dann können wir nach den Ferien, wenn die Parlamentsarbeit wieder beginnt, so richtig loslegen mit Infoständen, lokalen/regionalen Aktionen und großen Demos.


----------



## Andreas (6. Juli 2012)

Immerhin steht die Hessen-SPD scheinbar hinter uns:

SPD für mehr Freiraum im Wald


----------



## Asrael (6. Juli 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Immerhin steht die Hessen-SPD scheinbar hinter uns:
> 
> SPD für mehr Freiraum im Wald



Oha! Bisher hatten wir von der SPD noch nichts gehört zumindest nach meinem Kenntnisstand.

Sollten die Landtagswahlen ähnlich knapp verlaufen wie die Bürgermeisterwahlen in Frankfurt, wovon ich ziemlich fest ausgehe, dann wird sich um jede Stimme geprügelt.

Ich denke die SPD weiß ganz genau warum Sie sich gerade auf unsere Seite stellt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Juli 2012)

Im Morgenweb ist der Artikel aus der FNP auch noch mal erschienen - konnte ihn nicht unkommentiert so stehen lassen ;-)


----------



## GrrIngo (7. Juli 2012)

Als früherer Bochumer habe ich mal Bochums FDP angeschrieben... Mal sehen, was sie davon halten, dass Hessens FDP-Politiker diesen Mist unterstützen und damit die FDP noch weiter Richtung 0.5%-Partei treiben wollen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Juli 2012)

Den dpa-Bericht Streit um Mountainbike-Strecken: Puttrich wehrt sich gegen Kritik findet man nun auch bei Echo-online.

Hoffentlich lesen die Redakteure auch die Kommentare und nutzen sie evtl. für eine weitere Berichterstattung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (7. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Im Morgenweb ist der Artikel aus der FNP auch noch mal erschienen - konnte ihn nicht unkommentiert so stehen lassen ;-)



Txs Roland. Aber auch alle anderen - kommentieren, kommentieren, kommentieren und bloß nicht so stehen lassen 

Auf Facebook habe ich heute morgen mal die letzten und noch nicht einmal aktuellen statistischen Zahlen veröffentlich. Wir kommen da langsam in Größenordnungen (Donnerstag über 650.000 Freunde von Fans), ab dem wir den Multiplikatoreneffekt einschalten können. Und aufgrund Eures großen Engagements wachen jetzt gerade die Massenmedien (überregionale Zeitungen, Rundfunk und Fernsehen, etc.) auf und fragen sich, ob das alles wirklich so "unschuldig" ist, wie Frau Puttrich das darstellt


----------



## prince67 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich frage mich, ob man nicht das gerade einsetzende öffentliche Interesse dazu nutzen kann, um auch die 2m Regelung in BaWü zu kippen. Oder führt das jetzt zu weit und lenkt von Thema ab?


----------



## Blechkopp (7. Juli 2012)

Leider bekommen die "Verbieten" Stimmen auf der Homepage der FNP immer mehr die Mehrheit. Mommentan 41 % 
Warum hat die Bevölkerung eigendlich so ein schlechtes Bild von den Radfahrern ? Ganz grundlos ist es wohl auch nicht  Leider !

Hier noch mal der Link zur Homepage der FNP
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/index.htm


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2012)

Blechkopp schrieb:


> Leider bekommen die "Verbieten" Stimmen auf der Homepage der FNP immer mehr die Mehrheit. Mommentan 41 %
> Warum hat die Bevölkerung eigendlich so ein schlechtes Bild von den Radfahrern ? Ganz grundlos ist es wohl auch nicht  Leider !
> 
> Hier noch mal der Link zur Homepage der FNP
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/index.htm



es gibt halt 2 mal die antwort-möglichkeit "nein" - insgesamt sind die gegner der novelle also noch in führung. 


edit: außerdem kann man mehrmals abstimmen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Juli 2012)

Bei der Umfrage hätte ich eher die Befürchtung, dass viele aus versehen "Ja" wählen.


----------



## cschaeff (7. Juli 2012)

Nach meinem Wissen hat der Konflikt im Taunus seinen Anfang genommen und wurde von dort aus (aufgrund der einflussreichen Anlieger, Jagdpächter, Waldbesitzer) in die Landesregierung gehievt. Im Taunus waren mal wieder die Jungs mit der Bügelsäge und dem Spaten unterwegs und haben gebudelt und gesägt und ihre Freeride-Strecken gebaut. Euch recht herzlichen Dank dafür !!! Dafür sollen jetzt alle anderen Mountainbiker in Sippenhaft genommen werden. Ich hoffe, der ein oder andere begreift, dass wenn er alles will am Ende manch mal gar nix bekommt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juli 2012)

Was sich die SPD in Bad Homburg so für Fragen stellt: "Schaden Mountainbiker oder Jogger unserem Stadtforst?"
... Treffpunkt ist um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz Hirschgarten. Von dort schließt  sich eine etwa 90-minütige Waldbegehung an, die im Restaurant  Hirschgarten zu Ende geht. Die SPD freut sich auf eine rege Diskussion.  _

_http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/schaden-jogger-dem-stadtwald_rmn01.c.9973340.de.html


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juli 2012)

Blechkopp schrieb:


> Leider bekommen die "Verbieten" Stimmen auf der Homepage der FNP immer mehr die Mehrheit. Mommentan 41 %
> Warum hat die Bevölkerung eigendlich so ein schlechtes Bild von den Radfahrern ? Ganz grundlos ist es wohl auch nicht  Leider !
> 
> Hier noch mal der Link zur Homepage der FNP
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/index.htm



Ich denke wir dürfen auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass wenn bei einer solchen Abstimmung alle Gruppen mitmachen 90 % für uns und nur 10 % gegen das Puttrich-Doktrin sind. Aber immerhin ... 60 % halten das Puttrich Gesetzt für nicht gut.


----------



## Paul_FfM (7. Juli 2012)

Habe mir eben zum ersten Mal die Webseite von Frau Puttrich angesehen, die hat ja in den letzten Monaten ganz anständig hingelangt. Besonder gut gefällt mir: 
http://tinyurl.com/boelyad

Eine _Umwelt_ministerin, die den Ausbau des Flughafen als Infratstrukturmaßnahme begrüßt, man glaubt es einfach nicht.

Paul


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Juli 2012)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissen hat der Konflikt im Taunus seinen Anfang genommen und wurde von dort aus (aufgrund der einflussreichen Anlieger, Jagdpächter, Waldbesitzer) in die Landesregierung gehievt. Im Taunus waren mal wieder die Jungs mit der Bügelsäge und dem Spaten unterwegs und haben gebudelt und gesägt und ihre Freeride-Strecken gebaut. Euch recht herzlichen Dank dafür !!! Dafür sollen jetzt alle anderen Mountainbiker in Sippenhaft genommen werden. Ich hoffe, der ein oder andere begreift, dass wenn er alles will am Ende manch mal gar nix bekommt !



Nix weisste!


----------



## MissQuax (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Studie der Uni Köln gefunden, mit dem Thema 

"Natursportarten und Ökologie - Untersuchung .... zum Mountainbiken im Siebengebirge"

Hier der Link:  Mountainbiken okölogisch besser als sein Ruf!

*Da kommt das Mountainbiken gut weg dabei!* 

Auszug:

"Trotz Anwendung verschiedener Methoden konnte kein eindeutiger U
Zusammenhang zwischen den ökologischen Schäden und der Frequentierung durch Mountainbiker festgestellt werden. Die Erosionsschäden werden durch den hohen Nutzungsgrad der Wege und erosionsbegünstigende Faktoren des Geländes verursacht."

"Auch weitere Erosionsschäden im Siebengebirge konnten nicht eindeutig auf Mountainbiker zurückgeführt werden. Es liegt nahe, dass auch Wanderer, die sich abseits von Wegen aufhalten, für ökologische Schäden erheblich mitverantwortlich sind."

*Das solltet ihr u.a. bei Zuschriften/Fragen an die hessischen Landtagsabgeordneten als "Futter" nutzen! Werde ich übrigens auch tun.
*


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> es gibt halt 2 mal die antwort-möglichkeit "nein" - insgesamt sind die gegner der novelle also noch in führung.
> 
> 
> edit: außerdem kann man mehrmals abstimmen.



genau das dachte ich mir auch gerade. auf den ersten blick (und wenn man das hirn nicht anknipst auch auf den zweiten und dritten) sieht's halt so aus, als wären die "ja"-sager deutlich in führung. parteiischer redakteur? oder einfach nur ungeschickt?

cookies löschen


----------



## swe68 (7. Juli 2012)

ungeschickt.
Sie wollten halt noch in Erfahrung bringen, warum jemand mit "Nein" stimmt.


----------



## Blatts (8. Juli 2012)

Das die Frau Ministerin und ihr Ministerium nicht für Umwelt und Tierschutz ist bekam sie schon als Urkunde mit sehr deutlichen Worten überreicht!!! Traurig...

http://www.anti-jagd-allianz.de/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=36


----------



## randi (8. Juli 2012)

Mal eien ganz andere Frage, wie würde sich das Gesetz auf die hessischen Marathons auswirken? Dürfen diese dann nicht mehr veranstaltet werden?


----------



## Paul_FfM (8. Juli 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Mal eien ganz andere Frage, wie würde sich das Gesetz auf die hessischen Marathons auswirken? Dürfen diese dann nicht mehr veranstaltet werden?



Mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers (und anderer Behörden, die ggf. betroffen sind), sollte das schon gehen. Allerdings dann wohl nur für die jeweilige Veranstaltung. 

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (8. Juli 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers (und anderer Behörden, die ggf. betroffen sind), sollte das schon gehen. Allerdings dann wohl nur für die jeweilige Veranstaltung.
> 
> Grüße
> Paul



Das ist dann ein Verstoß gegen das Gesetz. Ob es dafür dann eine Genehmigung der Naturschützbehörde gibt. In Deutschland gildet doch verboten ist verboten


----------



## Paul_FfM (8. Juli 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein Verstoß gegen das Gesetz. Ob es dafür dann eine Genehmigung der Naturschützbehörde gibt. In Deutschland gildet doch verboten ist verboten



Nein, es wäre kein Verstoß gegen das Gesetz, weil nach dem Gesetz genau eine solche Zustimmung gegeben werden kann. Die Frage ist nur, ob sie auch gegeben wird.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## bergroff (8. Juli 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Das ist dann ein Verstoß gegen das Gesetz.



Für Veranstaltungen wird es sicher weiter die berühmten Ausnahmen geben. Aber hierüber wird heute bereits versucht zu regulieren, rumzueiern, trails rauszunehmen oder Nutzungsgebühren -und sei es nur für eine versaute Rücketrasse- zu kassieren. Die Meßlatte würde mit der Novelle noch höher, Wegezölle drohen, attraktive Strecken könnten kippen, manche Veranstaltung nicht mehr durchführbar werden, da gehen auch schon Muffen unter einzelnen Veranstaltern um. 

Marathons sind durchaus auch ein kleiner Wirtschafts- und Tourismusfaktor wie z.B. in Nordhessen, sei es nur beim Materialverschleiß
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder wenn die Leute von überall her und aus dem Benelux zu uns rüber kommen.


Klasse und weiter rühren: 
Petition aktuell 24.000 Unterstützer, 9.900 aus Hessen!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (8. Juli 2012)

Habe heute mal ein paar Flyer bei der CTF in Grünberg ausgelegt. Den Veranstaltern war das Thema aber schon bekannt.

Vllt sollte man mal alle Vereine in Hessen anmailen und auf die Flyer der DIMB mit Bestellmöglichkeit hinweisen. Es wird in den nächsten 6 Wo. nicht immer ein DIMB-Mitglied bei jeder Veranstaltung dabei sein und Flyer auslegen (können). Es liegt ja auch im ureigensten Interesse der Vereine, dass diese Reglung nicht kommt.


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2012)

so, jetzt ist der abgeordnete büger von der fdp offensichtlich argumentativ mit seinem latein am ende - jetzt wird eine offizielle stellungnahme erarbbeitet:



			
				 m. büger über ageordnetenwatch.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte xv,
> 
> aufgrund der Vielzahl an momentan eingehenden Anfragen zum selben Thema ist eine individuelle Beantwortung leider derzeit nicht möglich. Ich bitte Sie daher um etwas Geduld. In Kürze wird eine offizielle Stellungnahme vorliegen, die sicherlich auch Ihr Anliegen angemessen beantworten wird.
> 
> ...



bezeichnend, dass wichtige fragen und gezielte nachfragen zu offensichtlichen desinformationen damit erst mal unbeantwortet bleiben.


----------



## MissQuax (8. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist der abgeordnete büger von der fdp offensichtlich argumentativ mit seinem latein am ende - jetzt wird eine offizielle stellungnahme erarbbeitet:
> 
> bezeichnend, dass wichtige fragen und gezielte nachfragen zu offensichtlichen desinformationen damit erst mal unbeantwortet bleiben.



Tja, dem Herren hatte ich vor 2 Tagen auch eine Menge "unangenehmer" Fragen gestellt!


----------



## mw.dd (8. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist der abgeordnete büger von der fdp offensichtlich argumentativ mit seinem latein am ende - jetzt wird eine offizielle stellungnahme erarbbeitet:
> 
> 
> 
> bezeichnend, dass wichtige fragen und gezielte nachfragen zu offensichtlichen desinformationen damit erst mal unbeantwortet bleiben.



Du darfst sowohl meine Frage als auch die Antwort komplett zitieren; das mit der Nachfrage bei der Försterin ist nämlich eigentlich ganz rührend...


----------



## GrrIngo (8. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist der abgeordnete büger von der fdp offensichtlich argumentativ mit seinem latein am ende - jetzt wird eine offizielle stellungnahme erarbbeitet:



Immerhin hat er damit wieder seine 100%-Quote erreicht 
Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die offizielle Stellungsnahme benötigt, da ja anscheinend FDP-Hessen-Abgeordnete keine eigene Meinung haben dürfen...


----------



## MissQuax (8. Juli 2012)

Ich werde schnellstmöglich noch ALLE anderen Abgeordneten anschreiben! Und habe schon Familienmitglieder animiert, das auch zu tun - denen stinkt dies zunehmende Bürgerbevormundung nämlich auch! 

Mal sehen, ob andere Parteien anders reagieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (8. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist der abgeordnete büger von der fdp offensichtlich argumentativ mit seinem latein am ende - jetzt wird eine offizielle stellungnahme erarbbeitet: (....)



Immerhin.....

Ich habe Herrn Büger den Hinweis gegeben, ich ginge davon aus, daß diese Stellungnahme dann aber vom Gesetzgeber kommt. 

Derzeit schein viel zu dem Gesetz gesagt zu werden, aber das wenigste davon vom Gesetzgeber. Der aber, wie zumindest meine Geschwister und ich schon als Kinder gelernt haben (ich war 7), hat in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie das Sagen, nicht das Ministerium.

Gruß aus Klaipeda


----------



## HelmutK (8. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich werde schnellstmöglich noch ALLE anderen Abgeordneten anschreiben! Und habe schon Familienmitglieder animiert, das auch zu tun - denen stinkt dies zunehmende Bürgerbevormundung nämlich auch!
> 
> Mal sehen, ob andere Parteien anders reagieren!



Je mehr Deinem Beispiel folgen, desto unangenehmer wird das für die Politiker 

Es geht hier darum, dass von 100.000 km an Waldwegen insgesamt 75.000 km für Mountainbiker verboten werden sollen. Das Ganze dann mit der wagen Aussicht, dass man dann vielleicht von den 75.000 km den einen oder anderen nach mühsamen Verhandlungen mit den Waldbesitzern, die dafür dann die Hand aufhalten werden, vielleicht wieder frei bekommt. Das ist bürgerunfreundlich und schafft Bürokratie.

Das Bundeswaldgesetz sieht vor, dass alle Wege grundsätzlich befahren werden können. Verbote sind also die Ausnahme. Das ist bürgerfreundlich und vermeidet Bürokratie. 

Das HMUELV hat gegenüber der Presse bestätigt, dass es auf 99% der Waldflächen überhaupt keine Probleme gibt. Wegen 1% eine landesweite Sperrung von 75.000 km an Wegen vorzunehmen, ist daher überhaupt nicht erforderlich und schränkt Freiheitsrechte verfassungswidrig ein ("Übermaßverbot").

Weitere Argumente findet Ihr auf der DIMB-Homepage und auf Facebook. Zeigt den Politikern, dass wir uns nicht für dumm verkaufen lassen, sondern aufgeklärte und selbstbewußte Wähler sind.


----------



## MissQuax (9. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mich soeben auch in 2 hessischen Reiter-Foren angemeldet und einen Hinweis auf das ebenso drohende Reitverbot (auf kleineren / Naturwegen) gepostet.

Ich hoffe, das sorgt dort ein bißchen für Wirbel. Da ich über 30 Jahre selbst geritten bin (und das gelegentlich im Urlaub auch noch tue), weiß ich, daß auch die Reiter sehr ungern auf so manche schöne Galoppstrecke auf weichem federndem (also pferdebeinfreundlichem) Waldboden werden verzichten wollen! Und wo sollen die zukünftig mal flott galoppieren können - auf den dann total überfüllten, harten Waldautobahnen? Die werden genauso begeistert sein von dieser Aussicht wie wir Mountainbiker!


----------



## wusel_ffm (9. Juli 2012)

Erstmal hallo DIMB hab mich gestern endlich bei euch angemeldet.

Wenn man die Zahlen der Petition betrachtet fragt man sich wo der Rest der 40000 Mitglieder ist. Gibt es ein offizielles Anschreiben an alle oder haben nicht alle ne valide Email angegeben.

Ich werd wohl nochmal ne Rundmail an jeden verfassen den ich kenne, so kann das ja nicht weiter gehen! WIR BRAUCHEN MEHR!


----------



## HelmutK (9. Juli 2012)

wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Erstmal hallo DIMB hab mich gestern endlich bei euch angemeldet.
> 
> Wenn man die Zahlen der Petition betrachtet fragt man sich wo der Rest der 40000 Mitglieder ist. Gibt es ein offizielles Anschreiben an alle oder haben nicht alle ne valide Email angegeben.
> 
> Ich werd wohl nochmal ne Rundmail an jeden verfassen den ich kenne, so kann das ja nicht weiter gehen! WIR BRAUCHEN MEHR!


 
Danke für die Anmeldung. 

Was die Erreichbarkeit von Mitgliedern angeht, muss man wissen, das der größte Teil der DIMB-Mitglieder von uns nicht direkt per Email oder Post erreicht werden kann, da es sich um Mitglieder von Mitgliedsvereinen handelt. Insofern kann es sein, dass Informationen über die Vereine, z. B. aufgrund der Ferienzeit, nicht so schnell an die Mitglieder in den Vereinen gelangen, wie wir uns das alle wünsche. 

Vielleicht noch eine kurze Info dazu, was wir aktuell mit den Beitragseinnahmen neuer Mitglieder aus Hessen machen. Damit bezahlen wir z. B. eine stud. Hilfskraft für den Versand von Rundschreiben an Vereine, Händler, Fitnessstudios etc. sowie den Versandt der Flyer und Plakate. Da das zentral von einer Stelle aus laufen muss, konnte das ehrenamtlich in der Freizeit (also Abends und am Wochenende) nicht mehr alleine geschafft werden. Auch der Druck weitere Flyer (derzeit sind die ersten beiden Auflagen bereits verteilt oder im Versand) und Plakate wird damit finanziert. Innerhalb der DIMB haben wir zudem aus der allgemeinen Rücklage Mittel in ein Sonderbudget für Hessen umgeschichtet, um die laufenden Aktivitäten und Aktionen, aber auch die der nächsten Wochen und Monate bezahlen zu können. 

Jedes neue Mitglied hilft uns hier, mehr Mittel für den Kampf zur Verfügung zu haben und mehr machen zu können.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (9. Juli 2012)

Achtung: die fnp (Frankfurter neue Presse) hat eine Umfrage gestartet über Biker und Ihr Verhalten im Bezug auf das Gesetz. Wer kann, bitte abstimmen damit nicht ein einseitiges Bild zu unseren Lasten aufkommt!
Im Link ganz nach unten scrollen, auf der rechten Seite

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.9966902.de.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (9. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Gibt es schon Informationen wie sich der in dieser "Sache" BRD aufstellt?

Grüße aus dem Norden
Robert


----------



## Harvester (9. Juli 2012)

und wieder einmal heisst es die MTBler würden querfeldein fahren.....


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. Juli 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Informationen wie sich der in dieser "Sache" BRD aufstellt?



Solange wie der In- und Output bei _Ruuuuuuuuuuudoooooooooolf Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarping_ dauert, ist die Sache bei ihm wahrscheinlich noch nicht angekommen


----------



## Svenos (9. Juli 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gibt es schon Informationen wie sich der in dieser "Sache" BRD aufstellt?
> 
> ...


 
Du meinst bestimmt den BDR, oder? 
Fehlanzeige, kein Wort auf der Homepage. Das sind doch nur Orgelpfeifen der Politik. Zu den olympischen Spielen wollen sie Edelmetall sehen und drängen sich vor die Sportler in die Medien. Aber wenn es um Trainingsmöglichkeiten und Jugendförderung geht, kannst Du die voll vergessen. Wahrscheinlich kommt dann die Empfehlung: Zum Techniktraining bitte ins benachbarte Ausland fahren 

Gruss

Svenos

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## ml IX (9. Juli 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Achtung: die fnp (Frankfurter neue Presse) hat eine Umfrage gestartet über Biker und Ihr Verhalten im Bezug auf das Gesetz. Wer kann, bitte abstimmen damit ein einseitiges Bild zu unseren Lasten aufkommt!
> Im Link ganz nach unten scrollen, auf der rechten Seite
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.9966902.de.htm



Da müssen aber noch einige nachlegen. Sieht verdammt eng aus im Moment.


----------



## Svenos (9. Juli 2012)

Ich habe heute morgen einen Kommentar an die Frankfurter neue Presse gesendet. Bis jetzt noch nicht erschienen. Sieht mir nach Zensur aus.


----------



## Matze1983 (9. Juli 2012)

Warum sieht es eng aus? 60 Prozent beantworten die Frage mit "Nein"!


----------



## wusel_ffm (9. Juli 2012)

Meins hat auch ne Weile gebraucht. Würde zwar schätzen nicht länger als 24h aber vielleicht täusche ich mich auch und es war länger. Da ich an den Tagen ne Menge Mails an verschiedene Leute geschrieben hab.

Wir haben das Abstimmungsverhältnis gekippt!


----------



## wusel_ffm (9. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ml IX meinte wenn die meisten Stimmen an Antwort A gehen, es so interpretiert werden könnte vom Redakteur, das seine Leserschaft den Murks sogar gut findet den seine Schmonzette schreibt. Zumal ich Antwort C nicht als positiv für unsere Sache interpretieren kann, sondern nur die Fähigkeit der Ministerin bezweifelt. Was für die FNP schon fast ein "Akt offener Aussprache" ist....siehe Simpsons.

Leider abonniere ich das Blatt sogar weil meine Altvorderen auf deren tendenziöse Berichterstattung stehen.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (9. Juli 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Achtung: die fnp (Frankfurter neue Presse) hat eine Umfrage gestartet über Biker und Ihr Verhalten im Bezug auf das Gesetz. Wer kann, bitte abstimmen damit nicht ein einseitiges Bild zu unseren Lasten aufkommt!
> Im Link ganz nach unten scrollen, auf der rechten Seite
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.9966902.de.htm




Hier eine Pressemitteilung der Hessen SPD
http://www.spd-hessen.de/meldungen/...uss-Sport-im-Wald-aus-Illegalitaet-holen.html

Nun darf sich Frau Puttrich nicht nur gegen Kritik der Mountainbiker wehren, wie es in der Presse so schön heist, sondern sich auch öffentlich Kritik gefallen lassen über die Art und Weise so ein Gesetz einzubringen, von dem der halbe Landtag zumindest über offiziele Kanäle nichts zu wissen scheint......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (9. Juli 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Hier eine Pressemitteilung der Hessen SPD
> http://www.spd-hessen.de/meldungen/...uss-Sport-im-Wald-aus-Illegalitaet-holen.html
> 
> Nun darf sich Frau Puttrich nicht nur gegen Kritik der Mountainbiker wehren, wie es in der Presse so schön heist, sondern sich auch öffentlich Kritik gefallen lassen über die Art und Weise so ein Gesetz einzubringen, von dem der halbe Landtag zumindest über offiziele Kanäle nichts zu wissen scheint......


Saugut! Das hätte sie sicher nicht erwartet! Weiter so Leute!


----------



## Dylan (9. Juli 2012)

Die SPD hat gar keinen Entwurf erhalten und die CDU offenbar einen anderen als den, der in der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert wird. Anders sind die Äußerungen der CDU-Leute jedenfalls nicht zu erkären.

Astrid Wallmann (CDU):


> Und Sie haben Recht - Radfahren abseits befestigter Wege im Wald ist schon nach geltendem Recht (§ 24, Abs.4 Hessisches Forstgesetz i.V.m. Bundeswaldgesetz) nicht erlaubt ist. Mit der angestrebten Novelle soll die erfolgreiche Praxis, definierte Wege auszuweisen um von dieser Grundsatzregel abzuweichen, auch gesetzlich manifestiert werden. *Damit wird aber nichts verboten, was heute erlaubt wäre.*


Quelle: http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/astrid_wallmann-487-43423--f347407.html#q347407


----------



## GrrIngo (9. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Die SPD hat gar keinen Entwurf erhalten und die CDU offenbar einen anderen als den, der in der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert wird. Anders sind die Äußerungen der CDU-Leute jedenfalls nicht zu erkären.



Die CDU hat schon den diskutierten Entwurf erhalten - allerdings kennt sie sich im aktuellen Forstgesetz nicht aus, und erst recht nicht in den dazu geltenden Durchführungsverordnungen. Deswegen beharrt sie auf ihrer Fehlinterpretation - und glaubt das, was Förster und Jäger ihr erzählt haben....


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2012)

Und bei den Äußerungen der SPD wäre ich auch vorsichtig ... die wollen auch eine Regelung. Sie haben sich aber nicht klar geäußert, ob für oder wider unseren Vorstellungen.

Es wird lediglich im weiteren die Informationspolitik der CDU/FDP Landesregierung kritisiert.

Aber das ist auf alle Fälle besser als nichts.


----------



## Paul_FfM (9. Juli 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Hier eine Pressemitteilung der Hessen SPD
> http://www.spd-hessen.de/meldungen/...uss-Sport-im-Wald-aus-Illegalitaet-holen.html
> 
> Nun darf sich Frau Puttrich nicht nur gegen Kritik der Mountainbiker wehren, wie es in der Presse so schön heist, sondern sich auch öffentlich Kritik gefallen lassen über die Art und Weise so ein Gesetz einzubringen, von dem der halbe Landtag zumindest über offiziele Kanäle nichts zu wissen scheint......



Das ist billigste Polemik der SPD. Im gegenwärtigen Stadium muss der Landtag das Gesetz noch gar nicht kennen. Zum Gesetzesentwurf sagt Herr Lotze übrigens wohlweislich nichts, dafür scheint er zu meinen, dass Biker _derzeit_ kriminalisiert werden, wenn sie sich "abseits bestimmter Wege aufhalten oder fahren." Das deckt sich jetzt nicht unbedingt mit der DIMB Position, oder täusche ich mich da? 

Grüße
Paul 

P.S. Werde heute Abend mal die FDP Abgeordneten Sürmann (Umweltpolitischer Sprecher), von Zech (Sportausschuss) und Mick (Jugendpolitik und einziges FDP MdL mit Wahlkreis Frankfurt) anschreiben und fragen, wie sich der Entwurf mit liberalen Grundwerten verträgt.


----------



## powderJO (9. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen einen Kommentar an die Frankfurter neue Presse gesendet. Bis jetzt noch nicht erschienen. Sieht mir nach Zensur aus.



das dauert bis es freigeschaltet wird ...


----------



## powderJO (9. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Und bei den Äußerungen der SPD wäre ich auch vorsichtig ... die wollen auch eine Regelung. Sie haben sich aber nicht klar geäußert, ob für oder wider unseren Vorstellungen.




yep - aus diesem dünnen statement etwas herauszulesen ist unmöglich. auber die politiksprech-worthüse "einvernehmliche regelung" lässt böses ahnen. 

im prinzip ist das statement ein armutszeugnis - der entwurf dürfte ihnen trotz der lächerlichen gejammers (oh, die böse regierung hat ihn uns nicht gegeben - als ob sie sie nicht mal selbst um was kümmern könnten) vorliegen und offensichtlich haben sie sich nach wie vor genau null komma null damit beschäftigt.


----------



## jan84 (9. Juli 2012)

Herr Weinmeister fordert übrigens zur Beteiligung an der Anhörung zum Gesetz auf . 

https://www.facebook.com/Kukushayner/posts/323728197715926?comment_id=1872397&ref=notif&notif_t=like

grüße,
Jan

(und was ist ein kukushayner ?)


----------



## Dylan (9. Juli 2012)

Noch 'ne Petition: http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-gegen-das-neue-waldgesetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (9. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Noch 'ne Petition: http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-gegen-das-neue-waldgesetz



was soll das jetzt?


----------



## rayc (9. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> was soll das jetzt?



Schau mal genau hin.

Die Reiter haben jetzt ihre eigene Petition.

Ray


----------



## powderJO (9. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin.
> 
> Die Reiter haben jetzt ihre eigene Petition.
> 
> Ray



ja, habe ich schon gesehen. es wäre imho aber besser gewesen, wenn die reiter sich an die der biker dran gehängt hätten. besser einmal 40.000 stimmen als zweimal 20.000.


----------



## rayc (9. Juli 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich.

Aber es wird sicher Reiter geben die nichts mit Biker zu tuen haben wollen und umgekehrt.

Hmm, ob wir bei den Reitern ebenfalls abstimmen sollten?
Ist ja schliesslich eine andere Petition 
ray

p.S.: Ich habe gerade einen Reiter in einen anderen Forum an der Hand und frage nach was das soll ...


----------



## HelmutK (9. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> 
> Aber es wird sicher Reiter geben die nichts mit Biker zu tuen haben wollen und umgekehrt.
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich bei den Taunusreitern, von denen diese Petition wohl stammt, genauer umschaut, dann scheint das Verhältnis zu den Reiterverbänden ein wenig angespannt zu sein http://www.taunusreiter.de/Waldgesetz.html


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (9. Juli 2012)

Ich hab trotzdem mal unterzeichnet :thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camaroracer (9. Juli 2012)

Ich kann nicht sagen ob eine zweite Petition nachteilig ist  . . . . . 
Der Text der von Taunusreiter.de eigestellten Petition spricht aber nach meiner Meinung die breite Masse der Bevökerung eher an als die auf Mountainbiker abgestimmte Petition des DIMB (bin selbst Mitglied). 
Ist leider so . . . . 

Jede Stimme und Aktion gegen das Gesetz ist aber besser nichts  .

*Das mit der Stimmabgabe für beide Petitionen zum gleichen Zweck sollte der DIMB dringend klären.*

Könnte bei Prüfung durch den Petitionsausschuss auch nach hinten losgehen und zum Bumerang werden.


----------



## HelmutK (9. Juli 2012)

Der ADFC informiert über das Thema auf der Bundeswebseite, der Landeswebseite und den lokalen Webseiten. Einfach mal googlen mit ADFC Hessen Mountainbike Verbot. Tolles Bündnis von DIMB und ADFC


----------



## mäcpomm (9. Juli 2012)

Genau.
Hier im Grenzgebiet zu NRW wäre die Sache zwar zu verschmerzen aber WARUM??? Normale MTBler machen nix kaputt.


----------



## mäcpomm (9. Juli 2012)

???


----------



## rayc (10. Juli 2012)

camaroracer schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht sagen ob eine zweite Petition nachteilig ist  . . . . .
> Der Text der von Taunusreiter.de eigestellten Petition spricht aber nach meiner Meinung die breite Masse der Bevökerung eher an als die auf Mountainbiker abgestimmte Petition des DIMB (bin selbst Mitglied).
> Ist leider so . . . .
> 
> Jede Stimme und Aktion gegen das Gesetz ist aber besser nichts  .


So hat auch der Taunusreiter argumentiert, das diese Petition allgemeiner gefasst ist und nicht MTB-spezifisch.



camaroracer schrieb:


> *Das mit der Stimmabgabe für beide Petitionen zum gleichen Zweck sollte der DIMB dringend klären.*
> 
> Könnte bei Prüfung durch den Petitionsausschuss auch nach hinten losgehen und zum Bumerang werden.




Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!
Deswegen habe ich bei der 2ten Petition nicht unterschrieben.
Eine Klarstellung wäre nett.

ray


----------



## jan84 (10. Juli 2012)

Wann werden die Radwege eigentlich so ausgebaut, dass diese ganzjährig mit einem nicht geländegängigen zweispurigen Fahrzeug befahren werden können? Gerade die in der Stadt...


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wann werden die Radwege eigentlich so ausgebaut, dass diese ganzjährig mit einem nicht geländegängigen zweispurigen Fahrzeug befahren werden können? Gerade die in der Stadt...




... oder überhaupt mal der definition von "weg" gerecht werden
_"Er (Anm.: der Weg) muss - gegebenenfalls als Bestandteil eines zusammenhängenden Verbundsystems - den Erholungssuchenden von einem Ziel zu mehreren anderen in der freien Landschaft führen und von der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit das Begehen oder das Befahren mit Fahrrädern oder Krankenfahrstühlen ermöglichen." (VG Münster, Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02)_


----------



## codit (10. Juli 2012)

@Paul_FFM:  den FDP-Sürmann habe ich am 3.6. angeschrieben (Brief), bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. Berichte bitte, ob er bei Dir reagiert.


----------



## powderJO (10. Juli 2012)

die partei "die linke" ist auch aufgewacht. merkwürdigerweise ist laut aussage von frau wissler ihnen der entwurf letzte woche zugegangen - geht man davon aus, dass cdu und fdp nicht ausgerechnet die linke bevorzugen, kommt das statement des spd-mannes nocht merkwürdiger daher. egal, hier die antwort der linken in person von frau wissler



			
				janine wissler über abgeodnetenwatch schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> die Landesregierung will in der Tat das hessische Waldgesetz ändern, der Gesetzentwurf ist den Landtagsfraktionen in der letzten Woche zugegangen.
> 
> ...



noch mal der aufruf an alle: verbreitet die petition, nervt die abgeordneten über ageordnetenwatch, mails und briefe und kommentiert fleißig die zeitungsartikel. ich selbst bin erst mal für ein paar tage off leider - wäre aber schön, wenn der entwurf vom tisch wäre, wenn ich sonntag zurück bin. danke


----------



## rayc (10. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wann werden die Radwege eigentlich so ausgebaut, dass diese ganzjährig mit einem nicht geländegängigen zweispurigen Fahrzeug befahren werden können? Gerade die in der Stadt...





Hey, nimm uns nicht die letzten Trails weg!

Auf einigen Strassen in DA braucht man heute schon ein SUV. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wusel_ffm (10. Juli 2012)

Gestern hab ich gelesen in einem der Lokalforen Freds zum Thema, das man ja ne Sternfahrt nach Wiesbaden machen kann. (ich glaub es war Heidelberg und Co)
Wollte das hier nochmal festhalten finde ich ne super Idee muss nur wissen wann ich Urlaub nehme, so kann man demonstrieren mit ner GA1 verbinden.


----------



## Tshikey (10. Juli 2012)

... habe mal allen auf

http://www.bike-fitline.com/fahrradhersteller/fahrradhersteller-deutschland.htm

gelisteten herstellern in deutschland einen link zur petition geschickt, ganze 190 an der zahl!

 tshikey


----------



## raccoon78 (10. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Hey, nimm uns nicht die letzten Trails weg!
> 
> Auf einigen Strassen in DA braucht man heute schon ein SUV.
> 
> ray



Na und??

Heißt doch SPORT Utility Vehicle insofern muss es im interesse der Allgemeinheit sein, wenn sich jemand damit fit hält, anstatt allen zu schaden und mit nem Rad den Wald zu gefährden.....


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Juli 2012)

Ein weiterer (positiver) Bericht im Portal Bergleben (Wandern, Mountainbike, Klettern, ...): Klick!


----------



## MissQuax (10. Juli 2012)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... habe mal allen auf
> 
> http://www.bike-fitline.com/fahrradhersteller/fahrradhersteller-deutschland.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Svenos (10. Juli 2012)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Hersteller mitziehen. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass im letzten Jahr 2,8 Mio Fahrräder in Deutschland produziert wurden. Ein Umsatzrückgang hätte wohl spürbare Auswirkungen für unsere Volkswirtschaft. CDU/FDP sind ja nur für solche Argumente - wenn überhaupt - zugänglich.
Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden im Forum, der Zugang zu verlässlichen Zahlen in dieser Hinsicht hat und kann mal eine schöne Rechnung aufmachen. Dann relativiert sich der unterstellte wirtschaftliche "Schaden" durch die Radler wahrscheinlich ganz schnell.

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## sir.race (10. Juli 2012)

Währe es nicht eigentlich besser, die Diskussion auf einen Thread zu beschränken? Dann müssten die Leute der DIMB nicht alles doppelt posten und man sieht alle Kommentare direkt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (10. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> die partei "die linke" ist auch aufgewacht. merkwürdigerweise ist laut aussage von frau wissler ihnen der entwurf letzte woche zugegangen - geht man davon aus, dass cdu und fdp nicht ausgerechnet die linke bevorzugen, kommt das statement des spd-mannes nocht merkwürdiger daher. egal, hier die antwort der linken in person von frau wissler





> Sicher ist es im Sinne des Naturschutzes notwendig, dass Waldbesucher die Umwelt und die dort beheimateten Tiere achten und nicht einfach quer durchs Dickicht gehen oder fahren.



Ich werde auch weiterhin quer durch den Wald abseits der Wege *gehen* so wie es jedem im Deutschland erlaubt ist! Das ist ihr offenbar nicht bewusst oder will sie das einschränken? Radfahren will ich aber auf Trails und nicht im Wald.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> noch mal der aufruf an alle: verbreitet die petition, nervt die abgeordneten über ageordnetenwatch, mails und briefe und kommentiert fleißig die zeitungsartikel. ich selbst bin erst mal für ein paar tage off leider - wäre aber schön, wenn der entwurf vom tisch wäre, wenn ich sonntag zurück bin. danke



nanana, da wird wohl einer turbo-optimistisch? 
alles andere wird weiter betrieben... zu befehl  ich verleg mich jetzt mal auf abgeordnetenwatch, da isses so schön öffentlich. der gute herr büger hat sich ja dort auch schon hinreichend blamiert, das dürfen ihm die anderen jetzt mal gleichtun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (10. Juli 2012)

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693

Die Propaganda-Maschine gegen Mountainbiker läuft ...


----------



## rayc (10. Juli 2012)

http://www.pro-iure-animalis.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=891&Itemid=108

Bei dieser Petition sollte man auch mitmachen.
Puttrich braucht Gegenwind. 

ray

P.s.: Autsch sehe jetzt erst das die Petition zu Ende ist.
P.S2: Puttrich wurde sogar geehrt  
http://www.anti-jagd-allianz.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=36


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693
> 
> Die Propaganda-Maschine gegen Mountain-Biker läuft ...



auf den ersten Sätzen hab ich mir noch ernsthaft überlegt, ob das nicht Sarkasmus eines Pro-Biker eingestellten Redakteurs ist... ..

Am Ende ist es allerdings doch wohl alles todernst gemeint :kotz:
selten so viel Schmarrn und Lügen auf einem Haufen gelesen. Das übertrifft alle bisherigen Artikel um Längen 

Bitte den Schei$$ möglichst zahlreich *kommentieren*! Mach ich auch gleich, nachdem ich mich abgeregt habe


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. Juli 2012)

Hab denen grad ne meilen lange Mail zukommen lassen da ich mich nicht anmelden konnte bei der Schmonzette


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Hab denen grad ne meilen lange Mail zukommen lassen da ich mich nicht anmelden konnte bei der Schmonzette



anmelden ging bei mir


----------



## homerjay (10. Juli 2012)

Bei der Petition habe ich schon mitgemacht. 

Ich frage mich allerdings auch, ob und wie man das Gesetz zu Fall bringen könnte, wenn es vom Parlament durchgewunken wird. Wie das geht, sieht man ja beim Meldegesetz. 

Wie ist das, hat das freie Betretungsrecht in Hessen auch Verfassungsrang? Wäre denn das Gesetz überhaupt verhältnismäßig? Und was ist mit dem unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff "nicht geländegängige zweispurige Kraftfahrzeuge"? 
Gibt es eigentlich schon eine offizielle Begründung für dieses Gesetzesvorhaben? Oder ist meine Vermutung richtig, daß die Lobbyisten aus Forst und Jagd im Ministerium ein paar Freunde haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine offizielle BegrÃ¼ndung fÃ¼r dieses Gesetzesvorhaben? Oder ist meine Vermutung richtig, daÃ die Lobbyisten aus Forst und Jagd im Ministerium ein paar Freunde haben?



1. die offizielle BegrÃ¼ndung findest du ganz hinten im Gesetzesentwurf (pdf verlinkt auf der DIMB Seite). Auszug hinsichtlich des Betretungsrechts:

_"das Waldbetretungsrecht wird in einem eigenen Abschnitt den heutigen AnsprÃ¼chen angepasst. Regelungen aus der 2. DurchfÃ¼hrungsverordnung zum HForstG werden in das Gesetz Ã¼bernommen. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Schwerpunkt der Novellierung. Anspruch der Neuregelungen ist, das Ã¶ffentliche Interesse an der Erhaltung der WÃ¤lder, EigentÃ¼mer- sowie Erholungsinteressen der Allgemeinheit und AnsprÃ¼che besonderer Nutzergruppen im Lichte der heutigen VerhÃ¤ltnisse zu einem angemessenen Ausgleich zu bringen. Dem Betretungsrecht werden bestimmte Formen kollektiver, auch organisierter AusÃ¼bung unterstellt. Es wird prÃ¤zisiert, welche AktivitÃ¤ten der vorherigen Zustimmung der Waldbesitzer bedÃ¼rfen und deren MÃ¶glichkeit zur Sperrung von WaldflÃ¤chen wird partiell erweitert.
Radfahren soll weiterhin auf festen Waldwegen zulÃ¤ssig sein, der Begriff des âfesten Waldwegesâ wird jedoch prÃ¤zisiert. Dies ist geboten, weil namentlich Mountainbiking abseits der Wege in den nahe den BallungsrÃ¤umen gelegenen Mittelgebirgslagen inzwischen hÃ¤ufig sowohl waldÃ¶kologisch als auch im Hinblick auf die Sicherheit anderer Waldbesucher problematische AusprÃ¤gungen angenommen hat und einer effektiveren SteuerungsmÃ¶glichkeit bedarf."_

2. ja, die Puttrich  BegrÃ¼ndung? Schau dir mal ihre Vita an


----------



## Svenos (10. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> auf den ersten Sätzen hab ich mir noch ernsthaft überlegt, ob das nicht Sarkasmus eines Pro-Biker eingestellten Redakteurs ist... ..
> 
> Am Ende ist es allerdings doch wohl alles todernst gemeint :kotz:
> selten so viel Schmarrn und Lügen auf einem Haufen gelesen. Das übertrifft alle bisherigen Artikel um Längen
> ...


 
Schon passiert
Aber man muss schon stark an sich halten, um bei der gequierlten ******* nicht ausfallend zu werden.


----------



## hottube (10. Juli 2012)

zu 2. Wobei Begriffe und Belange rund um die Jagt im Zusammenhang mit der Gesetzesvorlage peinlichst vermieden werden. 

Wenn eine einvernehmliche Lösung gesucht wird, müssen auch diese auf den Tisch!


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Vllt sollte man mal alle Vereine in Hessen anmailen und auf die Flyer der DIMB mit Bestellmöglichkeit hinweisen.



letzte Woche geschehen. Zumindest alle Vereine, die in der DIMB und im HRV organisiert sind, wurden informiert.

Kurzer Zwischenbericht aus dem DIMB-Vorstand (Vorsitzender und Rechtsreferent):

seit Veröffentlichung der DIMB-Pressemitteilung wurden 12 Interviews für dei Regionalpresse gegeben.
Radio FFH Interview soll heute oder morgen gesendet werden
der HR dreht in Kassel mit Bikern aus der IG Osthessen
am Donnerstag wird im Wiesbadener Stadtwald mit SAT 1 gedreht. Ziel ist, zu zeigen, was kein Radfahrer mehr im Wald können darf. Und das nicht nur aus Sicht der Mountainbiker. 
die Zitate in der "Zeit" sind abgestimmt und der Artikel wird wohl noch diese Woche veröffentlicht
die Abgeordnetenliste ist fertig und wird in Kürze veröffentlicht. Also schreibt bitte wie die Weltmeister an die Abgeordneten! 
erste Vorabsprachen zu den Stellungnahmen laufen mit unseren Kooperationspartnern 
am Sonntag Abend, 19 Uhr, findet ein "Planertreffen" der DIMB-Aktiven und aktiven Unterstützer in Hessen im Taunus statt. Hierbei werden die derzeitigen Sachstände ausgetauscht und die weitere Vorgehensweise bis hin zur Demo-Orga besprochen. Wer sich wirklich aktiv mit engagieren möchte, ist herzlich willkommen. Für "reine Zuhörer" wird der Platz allerdings nicht reichen und es wird dann auch nicht mehr effizient laufen können. Wer sich aktiv einbringen und zum Treffen dazustoßen möchte, schreibt bitte bis 12.07. eine Mail an ig.taunus et dimb.de, dass Ihr gerne teilnehmen möchtet und wie Ihr die Open Trails Aktion unterstützen möchtet. Dann können wir auch einen entsprechend großen Raum belegen. Danke für Euer Verständnis, dass wir daraus keine Monsterrunde mit paar hundert Leuten machen können
!


----------



## homerjay (10. Juli 2012)

_"waldökologisch als auch im Hinblick auf die Sicherheit anderer Waldbesucher"
_

Ist/wird das irgendwie belegt? Gibt es da irgendwelche objektiven wissenschaftlich haltbaren Studien? Da würde ich mal nachhaken bei der Frau Ministerin.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> _"waldökologisch als auch im Hinblick auf die Sicherheit anderer Waldbesucher"
> _
> 
> Ist/wird das irgendwie belegt? Gibt es da irgendwelche objektiven wissenschaftlich haltbaren Studien? Da würde ich mal nachhaken bei der Frau Ministerin.



http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/5/kontakt/index.html
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/lucia_puttrich-575-37880-4.html
hau rein 

wobei ich glaube, dass es mehr bringt, seine zeit bei den anderen abgeordneten zu verschwenden. die nette frau ministerin wird nicht mehr von ihrem standpunkt abweichen. die abgeordneten, die's dann letztendlich verabschieden müssen, vielleicht schon...


----------



## homerjay (10. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/5/kontakt/index.html
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/lucia_puttrich-575-37880-4.html
> hau rein
> 
> wobei ich glaube, dass es mehr bringt, seine zeit bei den anderen abgeordneten zu verschwenden. die nette frau ministerin wird nicht mehr von ihrem standpunkt abweichen. die abgeordneten, die's dann letztendlich verabschieden müssen, vielleicht schon...



Naja, ich denke, man muß die anderen Abgeordneten schon mit der Nase drauf stoßen, daß das letztlich nur vorgeschobene Gründe sind. Insofern sollte man da schon mal konkret im Ministerium nach validen daten nachfragen. 

Bei der Frage muß man ja auch seinen Namen und Wohnort angeben. Nur wohne ich im tiefsten Bayern und ich denke, es wäre glaubwürdiger wenn das ein Äppelwoi-Aboriginie machen würde.


----------



## Svenos (10. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> letzte Woche geschehen. Zumindest alle Vereine, die in der DIMB und im HRV organisiert sind, wurden informiert.
> 
> 
> Kurzer Zwischenbericht aus dem DIMB-Vorstand (Vorsitzender und Rechtsreferent):
> ...


 Wann und wo soll im Wiebadener Stadtwald gedreht werden? Eventuell könnte man da ja schon etwas "Flagge" zeigen


----------



## hottube (10. Juli 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> Bei der Frage muß man ja auch seinen Namen und Wohnort angeben. Nur wohne ich im tiefsten Bayern und ich denke, es wäre glaubwürdiger wenn das ein Äppelwoi-Aboriginie machen würde.



nö, wer in Hessen Rad fährt muss ja nicht Hesse sein.

Ich bin ja auch kein Schweizer oder Österreicher oder Itatiener - mag aber in den Alpen radeln gehn.


----------



## micha555 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich muss jetzt mal dumm fragen: was ist denn heute schon gesetzlich "abgedeckt", so dass man im Verstoßfall Ärger bekommen kann?

- Darf man (heute!) nicht querfeldein fahren? Sich also nur auf Wegen bewegen und nicht irgendwo im Unterholz?
- Ist man heute schon gesetzlich zur Rücksichtname aufgefordert?

MIr ist klar, dass der Begrioff Weg nicht präzisiert ist (im Gesetz!), aber der Bau einer illegale Strecke kann doch heute schon verfolgt werden, oder?
Und wenn jemand in eine Wanderergruppe rauscht ist das heute doch auch schon verfolgbar....oder?

Was bringt dann das Gesetz Neues? Außer der Sperrung von Waldteilen ("weil halt") ist es doch unnötig, oder? Und wenn man sich an die Definition von "Weg" der köllner Gerichts anlehnt, ist das neue Gesetz doch hinfällig....oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal dumm fragen: was ist denn heute schon gesetzlich "abgedeckt", so dass man im Verstoßfall Ärger bekommen kann?
> 
> - Darf man (heute!) nicht querfeldein fahren? Sich also nur auf Wegen bewegen und nicht irgendwo im Unterholz?
> - Ist man heute schon gesetzlich zur Rücksichtname aufgefordert?
> ...



querfeldeinfahren darf man auch heute nicht, und das macht doch auch niemand!
bitte nicht nicht immer dieses unsägliche wort "querfeldein" benutzen! das bringt schon in den medien bzw. so, wie es von der politik verwendet wird, schon genug verwirrung und ärger. die behaupten ja auch immer, wir würden "querfeldein" durchs gebüsch fahren. wir fahren auf wegen  

zur rücksichtnahme auf natur und andere naturnutzer ist man auch im alten gesetz schon aufgefordert. 
§24 Abs 2: "Jeder Waldbesucher hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestört, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefährdet, geschädigt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird." 
das steht fast genauso im neuen gesetzesentwurf in §15 3

der springende punkt bei der sache ist, dass bislang "feste wege" erlaubt sind. die definition eines festen wegs vom vg köln kennst du ja bereits. in der stellungnahme der dimb wird das alles erläutert. da ist auch die jetztige gesetzeslage dargelegt.

dass der bau von strecken und das nicht genehmigte anlegen von wegen wo vorher keine waren auch jetzt schon illegal sind, wird teilweise auch nicht richtig rübergebracht! die argumentation der politik und medien ist ja teilweise, dass das neue gesetz nötig wäre um sowas zu unterbinden. ist es gerade eben nicht, weil man das auch unter dem alten gesetz schon "ahnden" kann. da ändert sich de facto gar nichts.


----------



## hottube (10. Juli 2012)

Hi micha,

Infos zur Rechtslage in den Bundesländern:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage

Ja das Gesetz stellt eine massive Einschränkung im Vergleich zum heutigen Betretungsrecht dar, die mit den angefürhten Problemen nicht hergeleitet werden können. 

Es dürfen hier naturfeste Wege befahren werden. Es gibt eine Definition wie diese aussehen, die Kölner hast Du ja bereits Zitiert.

Eine sachgemäße Nutzung vorausgesetzt, sind Auswirkungen in Wald und Flur und Tierbestand nicht in einem schädlichen Umfang festzustellen. 

Bereits heute währe jedoch eine Sperrung einzelner Wege möglich, dazu ist jedoch der negative Einfluss der Nutzung im Verfahren nachzuweisen. Sperrungen im Taunus sind mir jedoch keine bekannt


----------



## micha555 (10. Juli 2012)

Eben dann ist ja die gesamte Begründung Humbug. Alles bis auf  die Wegedefinition schon geregelt


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Eben dann ist ja die gesamte Begründung Humbug. Alles bis auf ca die Wegedefinition schon geregelt



 richtig erkannt!


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Juli 2012)

Arbeiten wir noch daran, dass das auch zu den Entscheidungsträgern durchsickert.


----------



## hottube (10. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Eben dann ist ja die gesamte Begründung Humbug. Alles bis auf ca die Wegedefinition schon geregelt



Die Definition gibt es bereits, nur gefällt diese den Urhebern der Gesetzesvorlage nicht. In der Vorlage steht deshalb außdrücklich 2-Spuhrige nicht geländegängige Fahrzeuge. Womit dann die Einschränkung des Betretungsrechts erreicht wird.


----------



## Sun on Tour (10. Juli 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr geschicktes Manöver des Ministeriums - das hier anderen Beispielen folgt - um eine ansich auf Waldwegen zulässige Nutzung per Definition auf Forststraßen (befahrbar mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen) zu beschränken und dabei ein Anschein zu bewahren es ändere sich ja nichts.


----------



## micha555 (10. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> richtig erkannt!


Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll die Gegenargumentation darauf aufzubauen? Wegedefinition des kölner Urteils aufnehmen und das Ziel ist erreicht? Wäre vielleicht für die Abgeordneten ein schlagendes  Argument und Frau Puttrich hat ein Hintertürchen, ohne eine echte Niederlage? Ziel erreicht?


----------



## prince67 (10. Juli 2012)

Und diese Forststraßen werden dann mit so groben losen Schotter befestigt, dass ein Fahren oder Gehen auf den Straßen zur Qual wird. Aber Hauptsache, die schweren Forstmaschinen können auf ihnen in den Wald fahren.

Das muss ich leider auf immer mehr Forststraßen in einem nahegelegen Forst feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (10. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wann und wo soll im Wiebadener Stadtwald gedreht werden? Eventuell könnte man da ja schon etwas "Flagge" zeigen



Für den TV-Dreh keine gute Idee, dort mit einer größeren Schar aufzutauchen. Wir wollen das drohende "Verbot von Alltäglichkeiten" demonstrieren, um die Bürger darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass alle betroffen sind. Und nicht nur die "echten" Biker. 
Alltäglichkeit heisst, wir werden mit einer Gruppe von ca. 5 Personen (inkl. Kindern) einen naturfesten Weg befahren, der gar nicht mal so schmal ist, aber nach der Gesetzesänderung tabu sein würde. Dazu gibts dann noch Interviews mit den Bikern, die erklären, was das für sie bedeutet. 

Touren in größerem Kreis werden aber sicherlich noch im August folgen. Denn irgendwie muss ja klar werden, was es bedeutet, wenn alle mit dem Gesetz auf die gleichen (breiten) Wege gedrängt werden


----------



## prince67 (10. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll die Gegenargumentation darauf aufzubauen? Wegedefinition des kölner Urteils aufnehmen und das Ziel ist erreicht? Wäre vielleicht für die Abgeordneten ein schlagendes  Argument und Frau Puttrich hat ein Hintertürchen, ohne eine echte Niederlage? Ziel erreicht?


Nur interessiert die Politker nicht, was ein Gericht sagt. Sie machen sich dann einfach ein neues Gesetz.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> WÃ¤re es dann nicht sinnvoll die Gegenargumentation darauf aufzubauen? âWgedefinition des kÃ¶lner Urteils aufnehmen und das Ziel ist erreicht?â WÃ¤re vielleicht fÃ¼r die Abgeordneten ein schlagendes SchÃ¶ne Argument und Frau Puttrich hat ein HintertÃ¼rchen, ohne eine echte Niederlage? Ziel erreicht?



diese und andere gegenargumentationen versuchen wir ja schon an diversen stellen anzubringen 
wir kleinen user halt direkt an die abgeordneten (abgeordnetenwatch z.b.) oder als kommentar auf die bereits recht zahlreichen medienberichte... die verantwortlichen vom dimb auf hÃ¶herer ebene. mach doch einfach auch mit! wenn die es 100 x zu lesen bekommen, dann dringt es vielleicht beim 101ten mal bis ins gehirn durch  
ob die argumente nun aus hessen kommen, oder aus einem anderen bundesland halte ich fÃ¼r nicht so wichtig. vielleicht ist das ja sogar gerade positiv, wenn sich auch leute aus anderen bundeslÃ¤ndern beteiligen? um zu zeigen, dass die angelegenheit bundesweites interesse hervorruft, und dem tourismus in hessen und dem ruf hessens gewaltig schaden kann!

dass die frau puttrich sich so einfach Ã¼berzeugen lÃ¤sst, bezweifle ich aber. ich denke, die verantwortlichen fÃ¼r den gesetzesentwurf sind sich schon im klaren darÃ¼ber, was im alten gesetz drin steht  und genau das passt denen halt nicht. die offizielle begrÃ¼ndung zum gesetz sind nur vorgeschobene grÃ¼nde und die lassen sich recht einfach zerpflÃ¼cken, wie du es ja eben auch getan hast. nur damit ist es nicht getan. die wollen uns zugunsten der waldbesitzer/jÃ¤ger/forstindustrie-lobby aus dem wald drauÃen haben, und wir mÃ¼ssen sie Ã¼berzeugen, dass wir eine genauso starke "lobby" sind und uns nicht so einfach "verjagen" (achtung, wortspiel ) lassen!



PrÃ¤si schrieb:


> Touren in grÃ¶Ãerem Kreis werden aber sicherlich noch im August folgen. Denn irgendwie muss ja klar werden, was es bedeutet, wenn alle mit dem Gesetz auf die gleichen (breiten) Wege gedrÃ¤ngt werden



an etwas derartiges hatte ich auch schon gedacht  forstpistendownhill! :hÃ¼pf:

sowas mÃ¼sste man dann eigentlich mal groÃ anlegen, am besten an einem sonntag mit schÃ¶ner wetterprognose und vorzugsweise an touristischen hotspots. vorher hÃ¼bsch in den medien was ankÃ¼ndigen, und dann alle biker mobilisieren an besagtem tag das neue forstgesetz zu simulieren und sich im pulk auf hochfrequentierten pisten rumzutreiben!
von den melibokus-bikern lieÃe sich da sicher schon mal ein grÃ¼ppchen auftreiben


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> dass die frau puttrich sich so einfach überzeugen lässt, bezweifle ich aber. ich denke, die verantwortlichen für den gesetzesentwurf sind sich schon im klaren darüber, was im alten gesetz drin steht  und genau das passt denen halt nicht. die offizielle begründung zum gesetz sind nur vorgeschobene gründe und die lassen sich recht einfach zerpflücken, wie du es ja eben auch getan hast. nur damit ist es nicht getan. die wollen uns zugunsten der waldbesitzer/jäger/forstindustrie-lobby aus dem wald draußen haben, und wir müssen sie überzeugen, dass wir eine genauso starke "lobby" sind und uns nicht so einfach "verjagen" (achtung, wortspiel ) lassen!



Hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. Juli 2012)

Aber das Fussvolk beim Forstpistendownhill nicht erschrecken und zu verstehen geben das wir in Zukunft immer da sein werden, wenn das Gesetz durch kommt. Vielleicht nen gesonderten Flyer verteilen wo auf die Problematik für die zweibeinigen eingegangen wird. Eventuell kriegt man so den ein oder anderen mit ins Boot.


----------



## ko5tik (10. Juli 2012)

Ich kann am DO-Nachmittag ins Wiesbadener Stadwald sein.  Und falls ihr jemandem von Piraten bei dem Planungstreffen dabei haben wollt bin ich gerne dabei -  bloß wo?

PS:  Ich habe vielr Videos von der Trails in der Wiesbadener Umgebung  aug YT Hochgeladen und kann Locations verraten:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1ADDD795038D48DC
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLABF3366E9DC0DB19&feature=view_all
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8A7687D60759C711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Aber das Fussvolk beim Forstpistendownhill nicht erschrecken und zu verstehen geben das wir in Zukunft immer da sein werden, wenn das Gesetz durch kommt. Vielleicht nen gesonderten Flyer verteilen wo auf die Problematik für die zweibeinig eingegangen wird. Eventuell kriegt man so den ein oder anderen mit ins Boot.



wieso denn erschrecken? wir biker sind doch total lieb und tun keiner fliege was zuleide 

... wir sind nur ein ganz kleines bisschen lästig   aber nur auf den forstwegen...


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693
> 
> Die Propaganda-Maschine gegen Mountainbiker läuft ...



eigentlich OT, aber irgendwie zum Schmunzeln, oder zum Wundern, oder zum Verwirrt sein (bin gerade alles parallel):

schaut mal rechts neben dem Artikel auf die anderen Meldungen 
da gibt's unter der Überschrift "Radwochen" einen Artikel mit dem Titel "Ende des Fahrrad-Booms ist nicht in Sicht":
https://www.morgenweb.de/region/ber...des-fahrrad-booms-ist-nicht-in-sicht-1.596802
Viel Bla wie gut das Geschäft doch läuft, und wie gut doch die Verkaufszahlen sind, und dazwischen... Zitat: _"Der Zweiradmechaniker-Meister ist selbst gern mit dem Bike unterwegs. Entweder mit dem Rennrad auf der Straße oder "eigentlich noch lieber", wie er sagt, offroad mit dem Mountainbike."_ und dann weiter unten noch ein bisschen Bla zu den neusten Trends bei Mountainbikes.

hmmm, ist den Schreiberlingen da nichts aufgefallen? Kaufmännisches Denken Note 6?


----------



## Dylan (10. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> querfeldeinfahren darf man auch heute nicht, und das macht doch auch niemand!



Na ja, sieh Dir das doch mal aus dem Blickwinkel von Leuten an, die mit Mountainbiken nichts am Hut haben! Zum Beispiel die Verlinkungen zu unserem Forum hier (8. Beitrag): Nordhessen-Biker. Unabhängig davon, ob das Gezeigte nun legal ist oder nicht, bei Menschen, die nicht zur Differenzierung fähig sind, ist ein Mountainbiker ein durch die Natur rasender, störender Chaot mit Panzerplatten am Körper, der keinerlei Rücksicht auf die Natur nimmt.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Na ja, sieh Dir das doch mal aus dem Blickwinkel von Leuten an, die mit Mountainbiken nichts am Hut haben! Zum Beispiel die Verlinkungen zu unserem Forum hier (8. Beitrag): Nordhessen-Biker. Unabhängig davon, ob das Gezeigte nun legal ist oder nicht, bei Menschen, die nicht zur Differenzierung fähig sind, ist ein Mountainbiker ein durch die Natur rasender, störender Chaot mit Panzerplatten am Körper, der keinerlei Rücksicht auf die Natur nimmt.



ich weiß genau, was du meinst. aber genau deswegen sollten wir es imho vermeiden, selbst von "querfeldein" zu reden, und statt dessen lieber vernünftig aufklärungsarbeit leisten, indem wir den leuten vermitteln, dass wir eben garnicht querfeldein fahren wollen, sondern uns wie alle anderen "anständigen bürger" auch an wege halten. mit dem begriff "querfeldein" spielen wir doch nur dem klischee vom rasenden radelrambo der bambi zu tode erschreckt und oma umfährt in die hände, das über uns schon zur genüge verbreitet wird.
aber danke für den link! erschreckend


----------



## Jekyll1000 (10. Juli 2012)

Vllt sollte die DIMB auch mal wieder die "alte" Kampagne "wir sind Mountainbiker" ausgraben:







Unter den Bike-Klamotten steckt nämlich wirklich auch ein Mensch


----------



## sir.race (10. Juli 2012)

> an etwas derartiges hatte ich auch schon gedacht  forstpistendownhill!
> 
> sowas müsste man dann eigentlich mal groß anlegen, am besten an einem sonntag mit schöner wetterprognose und vorzugsweise an touristischen hotspots. vorher hübsch in den medien was ankündigen, und dann alle biker mobilisieren an besagtem tag das neue forstgesetz zu simulieren und sich im pulk auf hochfrequentierten pisten rumzutreiben!



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man so einen "Forstpistendownhill" in den Medien ankündigen sollte. Wenn einige davon lesen etc. denken sie vielleicht, dass sie an diesem Tag halt wo anders spazieren gehen etc. und sich mit dem Gesetz nicht auseinander setzten. Wenn aber überraschend viele auf Forstpisten unterwegs sind, fragen die sich, was hier los ist, und finden es dann auch blöd, dass alle auf breiten Wegen fahren müssen.


----------



## Tilman (10. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ich weiß genau, was du meinst. aber genau deswegen sollten wir es imho vermeiden, selbst von "querfeldein" zu reden, und statt dessen lieber vernünftig aufklärungsarbeit leisten, indem wir den leuten vermitteln, dass wir eben garnicht querfeldein fahren wollen, sondern uns wie alle anderen "anständigen bürger" auch an wege halten. mit dem begriff "querfeldein" spielen wir doch nur dem klischee vom rasenden radelrambo der bambi zu tode erschreckt und oma umfährt in die hände, das über uns schon zur genüge verbreitet wird.
> aber danke für den link! erschreckend



Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Das Problem liegt oft darin, daß viele Biker zwar im Recht sind, aber ein Großteil von ihnen unpolitisch ist. Das heißt nicht Parteipolitik, sondern das heißt, daß z.B. eine Insider-Sprache von "Normalbürgern" nicht verstanden wird. Das führte dann z. B. dazu, daß bei den Diskussionen über die DH-Trails in Wiesbaden die (nicht mehr im Amt befindliche) Umweltdezernentin meinte, CrossCountry bedeute "querfeldein". 

Mann könnte nun meinen, daß auch von der Allgemeinheit erwartet werden müßte, daß sie sich im MTB-Belange einfühlt. Da das aber nun mal nicht so ist, können wir auf hohem Niveau das Unheil eines unverdient  schlechten Images beklagen, oder geeignete Schritte in der Informationspolitik einleiten. Dazu gehört im Grunde, daß man mit mehr Nicht-Bikern redet als bisher und das auf Deutsch, ob letzteres einem nun passt oder nicht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2012)

Herr Siebel von der SPD antwortet:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43412--f347907.html#q347907

_Sehr geehrter Herr,

wir werden eine Gesetzesänderung, wie sie zum Thema Mountainbiking im  Wald vorgesehen ist, auf keinen Fall mittragen. Wir wollen, dass die  Biker (aber beispielsweise auch die Geocacher) Routen erhalten, die sie  befahren bzw. begehen können. Welche das sind, soll im Einvernehmen  aller Beteiligten gemeinsam festgelegt werden. Das ist unser Vorschlag  zur Befriedung der Situation. Waldbesitzer, Kommunen, Sport- und  Wanderverbände und HessenForst müssen eine GEMEINSAME Lösung finden, mit  der die Kriminalisierung der Biker beendet wird. Im Übrigen wird es  eine Anhörung zu dem Gesetzentwurf geben, in der die Verbände bzw. ihre  Vertreter ihre Argumente vortragen können. Der Termin steht noch nicht  fest. Das Gesetz kann an dieser Stelle jedenfalls nicht so bleiben._ _

Mit freundlichen Grüßen _ _

Michael Siebel   					   					   					   				_


----------



## raccoon78 (10. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> eigentlich OT, aber irgendwie zum Schmunzeln, oder zum Wundern, oder zum Verwirrt sein (bin gerade alles parallel):
> 
> schaut mal rechts neben dem Artikel auf die anderen Meldungen
> da gibt's unter der Überschrift "Radwochen" einen Artikel mit dem Titel "Ende des Fahrrad-Booms ist nicht in Sicht":
> ...



Viel witziger sind die ebenfalls dort zu findenden von der BA Organisierten MTB Touren (auch über böse Singletrails), die BA Radwochen und die Berichterstattung von der Eröffnung der MTB Strecken in Bensheim (die ein Witz sind) auch mit bösem Querfeldeinfahren.
Einfach lachhaft, wenn ich nicht schon kein Abo hätte, würde ich jetzt kündigen...


----------



## dertutnix (10. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Herr Siebel von der SPD antwortet:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43412--f347907.html#q347907
> 
> ...



warum werde ich bei dieser aussage nervös?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (10. Juli 2012)

--  als Flashmop ---bitte mit fahrräder aller art, treffpunkte fuchtans melibogus etc...., angegeben via facebook ----  !!!!!


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Herr Siebel von der SPD antwortet:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43412--f347907.html#q347907
> ...					   					   					   				[/I]



Das spricht leider nicht dafür, das er verstanden hat, um was es geht...


----------



## HelmutK (10. Juli 2012)

Update zur Pressearbeit

http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen/seite-1


----------



## Tilman (10. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Herr Siebel von der SPD antwortet:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43412--f347907.html#q347907
> 
> ...



Die Antwort in allen Ehren, aber es geht nicht darum, zu klären, wo Biker fahren dürfen. Denn das ist die gesetzliche Regel und bedarf keiner Bestätigung. 

Es geht vielmehr darum, zu klären, in welchen _ausnahmslos von Waldbesitzerseite zu begründenden_ Ausnahmefällen Biker wo auch immer nicht fahren dürfen, denn das wäre die Ausnahme von der gesetzlichen Regelung.


----------



## Asrael (10. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube hier wird das Thema Freeriding und Trailriding wieder einmal vermischt.
Ich denke wir werden nicht drum herum kommen immer wieder zu erklären, dass die Gros der Mountainbiker gar keine Strecken bauen will, sondern nur die vorhandenen trails nutzen will.

Legale Flowtrails und Freeride Strecken zu erkämpfen sollte dann im nächsten Schritt passieren.


----------



## hottube (10. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> _ausnahmslos von Waldbesitzerseite zu begründenden_ Ausnahmefällen Biker wo auch immer nicht fahren dürfen



da habe ich jetzt nicht den Zusammenhang. Warum nur Waldbesitzer alleine?


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2012)

Jungs und Mädels ... ich hab's nur zur Info reingestellt.

Vielleicht kann man ja mal geschickt nachfassen bei Hrn. Siebel . Mir erscheint die Antwort auf den ersten Blick eher positiv, aber beim zweiten mal lesen ... hmmm ... eher gemischt. Ich teile da eure Ansichten. 

Also, nachfassen ... Tilman, mw.dd, derttutnix vor


----------



## Tilman (10. Juli 2012)

Hier eine Veröffentlichung zur Historie von Forstwegen und zum Unterhalt von Forstwegen.


So etwas ist hilfreich, wenn man mitreden will. Die Sachen kommen von der Bayerischen Landesanstalt für Wald und Forstwirtschaft, sind also halbwegs amtlich abgesegnet.


----------



## Tilman (10. Juli 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> da habe ich jetzt nicht den Zusammenhang. Warum nur Waldbesitzer alleine?



Ich habe hier mal die eigentumsrechtliche Seite vorangestellt. es kann ja auch um Jäger etc. gehen, aber das ist im Grunde auch wieder zunächst Sache zwischen Jagdpächter und Waldbesitzer.

Behörden sind schon speziell über §39 Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz zur Ermessensbegründung verpflichtet, so daß ich das für problemlos auch ggf. auf dem Rechtsweg durchsetzbar halte.

Ich kenne die Diskussionen zum Deister, wo ich selber dabei war. Auch da habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Eigentümerseite die größeren Probleme hat. In Hessen spricht ja auch HessenForst in einschlägigen Verhandlungen kaum als Behörde, sondern fast nur als Waldeigentümer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (10. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels ... ich hab's nur zur Info reingestellt.
> 
> Vielleicht kann man ja mal geschickt nachfassen bei Hrn. Siebel . Mir erscheint die Antwort auf den ersten Blick eher positiv, aber beim zweiten mal lesen ... hmmm ... eher gemischt. Ich teile da eure Ansichten.
> 
> Also, nachfassen ... Tilman, mw.dd, derttutnix vor



Nachfrage ist ´raus, allerdings aus gutem Grund nicht über abgeordnetenwatch sondern an [email protected].


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2012)




----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Herr Siebel von der SPD antwortet:
> ...Wir wollen, dass die  Biker (aber beispielsweise auch die Geocacher) Routen erhalten, die sie  befahren bzw. begehen können.



wenn's bei diesem Standpunkt bleibt, dann klingt das leider nicht, als würde er / die SPD uns helfen wollen  
(Wenige) Spezielle Routen, die befahren werden können, ist doch eben nicht, was wir wollen. Das klingt genau wie die fadenscheinige Begründung des HMUELV, die behaupten ja auch, dass sie für Biker "spezielle Routen" wollen.
Ich hoffe nur, dass der Herr von der SPD den Entwurf noch nicht richtig gelesen hat oder die Frage nicht richtig verstanden hat...

Was sagen eigentlich die Geocacher dazu, wenn sie spezielle Routen erhalten. Ich hab mich mit Geocaching noch nie wirklich befasst, aber führt das nicht den ganzen Sport ad absurdum? 

@Tilman
was ist der gute Grund, nicht Abgeordnetenwatch zu nutzen? Gibt's da ein Problem?


----------



## MissQuax (11. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn's bei diesem Standpunkt bleibt, dann klingt das leider nicht, als würde er / die SPD uns helfen wollen
> (Wenige) Spezielle Routen, die befahren werden können, ist doch eben nicht, was wir wollen. Das klingt genau wie die fadenscheinige Begründung des HMUELV, die behaupten ja auch, dass sie für Biker "spezielle Routen" wollen.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass der Herr von der SPD den Entwurf noch nicht richtig gelesen hat oder die Frage nicht richtig verstanden hat...
> 
> Was sagen eigentlich die Geocacher dazu, wenn sie spezielle Routen erhalten. Ich hab mich mit Geocaching noch nie wirklich befasst, aber führt das nicht den ganzen Sport ad absurdum?



Da hast du leider absolut Recht!

Und Geocaching auf vorgegebenen "Routen" ist wirklich genauso absurd wie Mountainbiken auf 3-Meter-Waldautobahnen!


----------



## Tilman (11. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @Tilman
> was ist der gute Grund, nicht Abgeordnetenwatch zu nutzen? Gibt's da ein Problem?



Siehe PM

Mich interessieren hier die Biker-Interessen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2012)

Falls es jemandem hilft bei gesprächen mit SPD. Mir fiel gerade ein, dass ich da schonmal eine Antwort zu dem Thema Anfang Mai bekommen hatte:

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. xxx

die Position der SPD-Landtagsfraktion möchte ich wie folgt zusammenfassen:

Wir  wollen ein konfliktfreies Miteinander im Forst erreichen, mit anderen  Worten: wir brauchen zeitgemäße und praktikable Gesetzesregelungen, die  die Ausübung von Mountainbiking, Geocaching, Wandern und Reiten in  friedlicher Koexistenz aller Beteiligten ermöglichen.   Gesetzesänderungen müssen deshalb den jeweiligen örtlichen Situationen gerecht werden. 

Vor allem die Reiter und Radsportler verstoßen derzeit gegen geltendes Recht, wenn sie abseits der Wege fahren.
Bislang  besagt das Hessische Forstgesetz, dass das Betreten des Waldes zum  Zwecke der Erholung gestattet ist. Radfahrer und Reiter dürfen nur auf  den Wegen und Straßen des Waldes ihren Sport ausüben. Abgesehen davon,  dass diese Regelung nicht ausreichend bekannt ist und sehr oft  fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen wird, dass der Wald überall betreten  werden darf, wird das Reiten und Radfahren im Wald abseits der Wege in  einigen Gebieten dennoch geduldet. Dadurch entstehen Konflikte zwischen  Sportlern, Erholungssuchenden und der Waldwirtschaft, teilweise mit  lebensbedrohenden Folgen, zum Beispiel durch sogenannte  Mountainbike-Fallen. Diese Situation gilt es zu entschärfen und den  illegalen Zustand zu beenden.

Auf der Suche nach einer Lösung müssen nach unserer Meinung die Vertreter der Sportler, Waldbesitzer, Natur- und 
Umweltschutzverbände,  Jäger, HessenForst und weiterer Verbände, wie der Deutschen  Wanderjugend, sowie der Städte und Gemeinden beteiligt 
werden. 
Dafür werden wir uns einsetzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Martin



Dipl.-Volkswirt *Robert Martin*
Referat Umweltpolitik, Finanzpolitik, Hauptausschuss
*SPD-Fraktion im Hessischen Landtag*
Postfach 3240, 65022 Wiesbaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juli 2012)

Die viel gelesene und hoch seriöse "Zeit" hat sich des Themas angenommen. Seit gestern Abend wurden schon 62 Kommentare zum Artikel geschrieben, die zum großen Teil nicht pro Bike sind. *Also bitte haut in die Tasten!* 
Hier ist der Artikel zu finden:
http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2012)

Ich buddel mal weiter im Mail-Archiv. Zur selben Anfrage meinerseits bei der CDU hatte selbige wie folgt Ende April geantwortet (auch wenn das mittlerweile wohl Schnee von gestern ist, zeigt aber evtl. die Denke anderer CDUler)

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial]Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. xxx,

tatsächlich  beschäftigt sich die Landesregierung und die tragenden Fraktionen  aktuell mit den Fragen eines fairen Ausgleichs der unterschiedlichen  Nutzungsinteressen in Hessens Wäldern. Leider hat die jüngere  Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass es vermehrt zu Konflikten der  unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen  insbesondere zwischen  Waldeigentümern und Erholungssuchenden unterschiedlichster Ausprägung   gekommen ist. Vereinzelt waren bedauerlicherweise auch Probleme mit  rücksichtslosen Radfahrern zu beobachten, die punktuell zu massiven  Schäden und damit nicht zuletzt Vermögensverlusten im Wald geführt  haben. Dies ist sicherlich nicht zu verallgemeinern; kann aber im Zuge  eines gerechten Interessenausgleiches auch nicht gänzlich ausgeblendet  werden. 

Ohne  einer sicherlich alsbald vorliegenden gesetzlichen Regelung vorgreifen  zu wollen, bin ich überzeugt, dass die berechtigten Interessen der  Radfahrer mit den ebenso berechtigten Interessen der Waldbesitzer in  einen fairen Ausgleich gebracht werden müssen. Aktuell in der Diskussion  befindlich ist ein Modell, wonach befestigte Wege in jedem Fall für  Radfahrer freigegeben sind  dies sollte aus unserer Sicht zwingend so  bleiben. Darüber hinaus ist vorgesehen, abseits befestigter Wege auf ein  Einverständnis zwischen Waldbesitzern und Interessengruppen  hinzuwirken, um in definierten Bereichen auch ein Befahren abseits  befestigter Wege zuzulassen  dieses aber an anderer Stelle auch  auszuschließen. Ein absolutes Recht, ohne Rücksicht auf die Belange der  Besitzer und/oder des Naturschutzes überall im Wald mit dem Mountainbike  zu fahren, kann es unseres Erachtens auch nicht geben  dies würde  nicht zuletzt massiv die Eigentumsrechte der Waldbesitzer einschränken.  Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass wir im Konsens und Dialog zwischen den  betroffenen Interessengruppen mehr erreichen können, als mittels  staatlicher Vorschriften. 

Mit  einer solchen Regelung könnten unseres Erachtens die verschiedenen  Interessen angemessen gewahrt bleiben, indem Ihnen und allen Radfahrern  ausreichend Raum für Ihr Hobby eingeräumt wird, während den  Waldbesitzern, aber auch dem Natur- und Umweltschutz ebenfalls zu ihrem  Recht verholfen wird. Darüber hinaus werden wir als CDU darauf  hinwirken, dass im Staatswald, aber auch in den Wäldern im Kommunalen  Besitz in einen transparenten Verfahren zwischen den Betroffenen  ausreichende Flächen für die Nutzung als Radfahrer zur Verfügung  gestellt werden. 

Ich  hoffe, dass wir Ihre Anliegen damit ausreichend berücksichtigen, bitte  aber auch um Verständnis, dass die von Ihnen geforderte generelle  Freigabe aller Flächen im Sinne eines gerechten Ausgleichs nicht  zielführend erscheint. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 *Petra Köberich*
Referentin Bürgerservice, Datenmanagement, Vereinigungen

*CDU *- *Hessen*
*Alfred-Dregger-Haus*Frankfurter Str. 6 - 65189 Wiesbaden
[/FONT]


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juli 2012)

Zur Äußerung von Herrn Siebel:

hier müssen wir natürlich noch Aufklärungsarbeit betreiben! Soll heißen, Besucherlenkung nur dort, wo es zwingend notwendig ist. Soll heißen, in *nachgewiesen *konfliktbehafteten Regionen mit übergroßem Nutzerdruck. Aber flächendeckend nicht mit uns!

Wer Abgeordneten schreibt, könnte das auch gleich so formulieren...


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2012)

Die GrÃ¼nen Anfang Mai:
Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. xxx,

im  Auftrag unserer forstpolitischen Sprecherin Martina Feldmayer  beantworte ich Ihre Anfrage zur geplanten Ãnderung des Hessischen  Forstgesetzes.

Momentan  liegen uns noch keine Fakten zur Ãnderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes  bezÃ¼glich des Waldbetretungsrechts und der Wegenutzung fÃ¼r Radfahrer  vor.
Sobald wir dazu den Referentenentwurf haben, werden wir Sie dazu in Kenntnis setzen.

Aus  GrÃ¼ner Sicht ist gegen das Mountainbiken im Wald nichts einzuwenden,  natÃ¼rlich immer unter der MaÃgabe des sogenannten Âfair trailÂ, mit dem  sich die Biker an die selbst auferlegten Regeln halten - unabhÃ¤ngig von  der Wegebreite. Wir GRÃNE betrachten den Ã¶ffentlichen Wald in Hessen als  BÃ¼rgerwald, der besonders in stÃ¤dtischen Gebieten vielfÃ¤ltige  Funktionen erfÃ¼llt und im Interesse aller bewirtschaftet werden soll.  Der Wald absorbiert schÃ¤dliche Emissionen und dient der Erholung.  Deshalb setzen wir GRÃNE uns fÃ¼r einen Interessenausgleich aller  Beteiligten sowie fÃ¼r den Schutz der bestehenden BannwÃ¤lder ein.

Die  verkehrspolitische Sprecherin Karin MÃ¼ller hat diesbezÃ¼glich Anfang  2011 eine mÃ¼ndliche Frage im Plenum gestellt, die Sie in der Anlage  finden kÃ¶nnen. Des Weiteren senden wir Ihnen zu Ihrer Kenntnis einen  Antwortbrief des Umweltministeriums von Juni 2011 mit, der sich mit der  Ausweisung und Gestattung von Strecken fÃ¼r Mountainbiking befasst.

FÃ¼r weitere Informationen steht Frau Feldmayer Ihnen gern zur VerfÃ¼gung: M.[email protected]

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen aus Wiesbaden,

Anke PavliÄek

*BÃ¼ndnis 90/DIE GRÃNEN*
Landtagsfraktion Hessen
- Referentin fÃ¼r Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz, 
  Forstwirtschaft und lÃ¤ndlichen Raum, 
  Naturschutz und Tierschutz -



So, jetzt hÃ¶r ich aber mal auf mit dem gespame hier. Die FDP hat sich btw. nicht gemeldet. Die Piraten haben / hatten das Thema nicht auf dem Zettel.


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693
> 
> Die Propaganda-Maschine gegen Mountainbiker läuft ...



In dem Artikel steht:



> "Schließlich braucht es den Ertrag aus dem Holzverkauf, damit Wege, Freizeiteinrichtungen und naturbelassene Bereiche überhaupt mitfinanziert werden können."



Was damit und im weiteren Verlauf des Artikels (evtl. bewusst?) verschwiegen wird ist, das ein Großteil der Einnahmen die zum Wegebau eingesetzt werden in vielen Fällen nicht aus der unmittelbaren Forstwirtschaft kommen sondern Jagdpachteinnahmen sind die die Jagdgenossenschaft _(=Zusammenschluss der Besitzer bejagbarer Flächen, also unter anderem auch Waldbesitzer)_ von Jägern erhält die die Flächen entsprechend zur Jagd pachten/nutzen. In den meisten Fällen sind es nämlich die Jäger die so (zusätzlich) Druck auf die Besitzer und "den Forst" ausüben und garnicht mal so oft vom Besitzer / Forstwirtschaft selbst ausgehend. Daher auch immer wieder die Verbreitung der Aussage des angeblich verschreckten Wildes. Wenn mal wieder der Jagderfolg ausbleibt (nicht der Naturschutz / Schutz des Wildes!) muss es ja einen schuldigen geben und wer käme da gelegener als der Wanderer, Geocacher, Biker usw.  Da es bei Jagdpachten meistens um hohe Summen geht sind die Jäger dann darüber hinaus auch meistens in recht einflussreichen Kreisen wiederzufinden. Wer wohl im Landtag alles Jäger ist oder entsprechend verbandelt ist ?


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> In dem Artikel steht:
> 
> 
> 
> Was damit und im weiteren Verlauf des Artikels (evtl. bewusst?) verschwiegen wird ist, das ein Großteil der Einnahmen die zum Wegebau eingesetzt werden in vielen Fällen nicht aus der unmittelbaren Forstwirtschaft kommen sondern Jagdpachteinnahmen sind die die Jagdgenossenschaft _(=Zusammenschluss der Besitzer bejagbarer Flächen, also unter anderem auch Waldbesitzer)_ von Jägern erhält die die Flächen entsprechend zur Jagd pachten/nutzen. In den meisten Fällen sind es nämlich die Jäger die so (zusätzlich) Druck auf die Besitzer und "den Forst" ausüben und garnicht mal so oft vom Besitzer / Forstwirtschaft selbst ausgehend. Daher auch immer wieder die Verbreitung der Aussage des angeblich verschreckten Wildes. Wenn mal wieder der Jagderfolg ausbleibt muss es ja einen schuldigen geben und wer käme da gelegener als der Wanderer, Geocacher, Biker usw.  Da es bei Jagdpachten meistens um hohe Summen geht sind die Jäger dann darüber hinaus auch meistens in recht einflussreichen Kreisen wiederzufinden. Wer wohl im Landtag alles Jäger ist oder entsprechend verbandelt ist ?



ein guter Punkt, den du vielleicht auch mal an anderer Stelle (Kommentar zum Artikel, oder Abgeordnetenwatch, etc....) nochmal anbringen solltest 

Uns ist gestern auf der (Mtb)-Feierabendrunde übrigens mal wieder ein Reh in direkter Nähe über den Weg gelaufen, und hat sich dann wenige Meter neben dem Weg seelenruhig hingestellt und uns beim Vorbeifahren beobachtet. Soviel zu "verschreckt"... ich glaub, das hatte vor mir weniger Angst als ich vor ihm  Wenn das arme Viech aber Angst vor dem Jäger hat und wegläuft, wenn der Kerl zum Hochstand pirscht, dann kann ich das gut nachvollziehen 

@Sirrah
hätte ich nie gedacht, aber die Grünen werden mir immer sympathischer! Das war von allen Antworten, die du gepostet hast, die Positivste.



Präsi schrieb:


> Die viel gelesene und hoch seriöse "Zeit" hat sich des Themas angenommen. Seit gestern Abend wurden schon 62 Kommentare zum Artikel geschrieben, die zum großen Teil nicht pro Bike sind. *Also bitte haut in die Tasten!*
> Hier ist der Artikel zu finden:
> http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen



passiert 
leider immer wieder aufs neue erschreckend zu lesen, was für ein bild viele leute von uns haben. ich frag mich, woher das kommt? zum großteil läuft's doch immer freundlich ab, wenn man sich im wald begegnet!
greift die propaganda-maschine der politik so gut? aus meiner persönlichen, realen erfahrung, kann ich die vielzahl der "pro verbot" kommentare irgendwie nur für debiles nachplappern von leuten halten, die selbst noch nie im wald waren. ansonsten müsste ich mich echt fragen, ob ich so dumm bin, dass ich die horden an unsichtbaren wanderern, die ich täglich tot fahre, nicht bemerke


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Juli 2012)

Und kurz aber knackig, mit sehr guten Äußerungen des Forstes:

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/viele-waldwege-radler-demnaechst-tabu-2386245.html


----------



## rayc (11. Juli 2012)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/viele-waldwege-radler-demnaechst-tabu-2386245.html

Gut geschrieben, aber leider meist negative Kommentare.
Bitte kommentieren!

ray

P.S.: Präsi, war schneller


----------



## painful_strong (11. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht laufen viele Begegnungen mit Wanderern u.a. aus MTB-Sicht nur "gefühlt" reibungslos ab. Die Leute grüßen zwar freundlich zurück, aber nur weil sie eine gute Erziehung genossen haben, deshalb motzen sie auch nicht herum. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie sich in ihrer Art Naturgenuss nicht gestört fühlen und es heißt vor allem noch lange nicht, dass sie ihre Kritik nicht an anderer Stelle auf den Tisch bringen.
Im Lehrerkollegium, am Professorenstammtisch oder per Leserbrief an die ZEIT scheint es manchen Betroffenen offensichtlich geeigneter zu sein, als eine Diskussion mit spiegelsonnenbebrillten Bikern im Wald zu beginnen.

Man hat sich ja umgekehrt auch abgewöhnt, etwas über die extra lauten und stinkenden Motorräder oder Quads zu sagen, auf denen jedes Wochenende vorzugsweise in landschaftlich besonders schönen und naturnahen Gebieten zum reinen Vergnügen herumgefahren wird, weil bestimmt immer irgendjemand Motorradfahren ganz toll findet und sich somit diese Kritik im Sinne "gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und Toleranz" verbittet.

Mit anderen Worten: Es bringt wenig, hier zu einem Shitstorm auf die Kommentarspalten von ZEIT oder irgendwelcher reaktionärer Provinzblätter aufzurufen, weil man gegen die rein persönlichen Vorlieben oder Antipathien gewisser Menschen auf sachlicher Ebene wenig ausrichten kann, selbst wenn Geschichten wie "schon mehrmals bin ich erschrocken vor MTBs, die plötzlich lautlos aus dem Dickicht brachen, zur Seite gesprungen..." ganz dicke nach reiner Phantasie stinken.

Auch halte ich es für wenig ratsam, auf Formfehlern oder reinen Formulierungen des Gesetzes wie die vielzitierte ganzjährige Befahrbarkeit mit zweispurigen Fahrzeugen herumzureiten, denn diese Details können schnell abgeändert oder idiotensicher umformuliert werden, - und dann???


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2012)

painful_strong schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Es bringt wenig, hier zu einem Shitstorm auf die Kommentarspalten von ZEIT oder irgendwelcher reaktionärer Provinzblätter aufzurufen, weil man gegen die rein persönlichen Vorlieben oder Antipathien gewisser Menschen auf sachlicher Ebene wenig ausrichten kann, selbst wenn Geschichten wie "schon mehrmals bin ich erschrocken vor MTBs, die plötzlich lautlos aus dem Dickicht brachen, zur Seite gesprungen..." ganz dicke nach reiner Phantasie stinken.
> 
> Auch halte ich es für wenig ratsam, auf Formfehlern oder reinen Formulierungen des Gesetzes wie die vielzitierte ganzjährige Befahrbarkeit mit zweispurigen Fahrzeugen herumzureiten, denn diese Details können schnell abgeändert oder idiotensicher umformuliert werden, - und dann???



in ersterem Punkt muss ich widersprechen: es bringt sehr wohl was, eine Gegendarstellung darunter zu setzen. Wenn jemand nur Kommentare von Biker-Hassern liest, wo wir (wieder mal) als Rasende Rambos dargestellt werden, dann setzt sich so ein Bild vielleicht fest, auch wenn der Leser selbst noch nie ein derartiges Erlebnis hatte. 
Die sachlichen Kommentare bringen imho eh am meisten. "Shitstorm" also bitte überhaupt nicht! Man sollte klar seine Meinung ausdrücken, aber dabei immer schön freundlich bleiben!

beim zweiten Punkt bin ich ganz bei dir. Das Gesetz ist eh so formuliert, dass da noch vieles geändert werden muss. Auch wenn ich mich widerhole: das halte ich für Absicht! Da sollten wir auf der Hut sein. Ansonsten werden einfach mal kurz die gruseligsten Passagen, die eh nicht durchkommen würden, entschärft, die Politiker sind die Samariter, da sie ja "auf uns zugegangen" sind, und am Ende sind wir doch die Gelackmeierten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## painful_strong (11. Juli 2012)

Ehrlichgesagt lese ich normalerweise niemals die Online-Ausgaben der Zeitungen, sondern bevorzuge die altmodischen Printversionen. Von daher kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob die Kommentare dort für die Meinungsbildung wirklich relevant sind, oder ob sie nur der  intellektuelle Gegenpol zum RTL-Gucker am Fliesentisch sind.

Guttenberg hatte damals u.a. auch dank seines Fürsprechers Kai Dieckmann (BILD) in kürzester Zeit über 500.000 Supporter bei Facebook, auf jeden Fall erheblich mehr als seine Gegner. Hat es ihm genutzt?


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2012)

na ja, wirklich beurteilen kann ich das natürlich auch nicht.
aber wenn's nicht nutzen sollte, so schadet es zumindest auch nicht. man kann's ja einfach versuchen...


----------



## Tilman (11. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Die GrÃ¼nen Anfang Mai:
> Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. xxx,
> 
> im  Auftrag unserer forstpolitischen Sprecherin Martina Feldmayer  beantworte ich Ihre Anfrage zur geplanten Ãnderung des Hessischen  Forstgesetzes.
> ...



Was soll denn das. Die GRÃNEN im Landtag haben immerhin zum Gesetzentwurf eine parlamentarischen Anfrage gestellt. Wie soll denn das ohne vorliegenden Referentenentwurf des HEWaldG gegangen sein????


----------



## HelmutK (11. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie fällt doch immer wieder auf, dass von Seiten der Politik und derjenigen, die uns für alles mögliche verantwortlich machen wollen, immer nur auf vermeintliche Einzelerlebnisse verwiesen wird. Auf wissenschaftliche Studien greift man nicht zurück, sondern ignoriert sie lieber. Aber wir können das machen:

http://uk-online.uni-koeln.de/remarks/d187/rm465.pdf

Lest Euch das mal durch und auch wenn die Studie in ihren Empfehlungen nicht immer in unserem Sinne ist, so findet Ihr darin viele gute Feststellungen und Argumente für Kommentare, insbesondere auf Seite 59:

Trotz Anwendung verschiedener Methoden konnte kein eindeutiger Zusammenhang zwischen den ökologischen Schäden und der Frequentierung durch Mountainbiker festgestellt werden. Die Erosionsschäden werden durch den hohen Nutzungsgrad der Wege und erosionsbegünstigende Faktoren des Geländes verursacht. Bei dem kartierten Weg am Löwenburger Hof konnten die Mountainbikes nicht als Hauptursache des Erosionsschadens ausgemacht werden. Es ist zu vermuten, dass hauptanteilig die Fußgänger, hier insbesondere Kinder, die Erosionsschäden verursachen. Dieses Ergebnis lässt sich jedoch nicht ohne weitere Untersuchungen auf andere Gebiete des Siebengebirges übertragen.
Auch weitere Erosionsschäden im Siebengebirge konnten nicht eindeutig auf Mountainbiker zurückgeführt werden. Es liegt nahe, dass auch Wanderer, die sich abseits von Wegen aufhalten, für ökologische Schäden erheblich mitverantwortlich sind.​


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Was soll denn das. Die GRÜNEN im Landtag haben immerhin zum Gesetzentwurf eine parlamentarischen Anfrage gestellt. Wie soll denn das ohne vorliegenden Referentenentwurf des HEWaldG gegangen sein????


Bitte den Vermerk lesen, dass diese Antworten schon von Anfang MAI sind.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal zwei jüngere Abgeordnete der CDU auf Abgeordnetenwatch angeschrieben. Leider leidet der Stil etwas unter der Zeichenbegrenzung. 

Astrid Wallmann, Dipl. Verwaltungswirtin, sie hatte vorher schon auf eine entprechende Frage geantwortet. Für eine bessere Frage gingen mir irgendwie die Zeichen aus... ich hoffe mal auf eine bessere Antwort.

Jan Schneider, Jurist, düfte seine erste Erfahrung mit  Abgeordnetenwatch sein.


----------



## Svenos (11. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal zwei jüngere Abgeordnete der CDU auf Abgeordnetenwatch angeschrieben. Leider leidet der Stil etwas unter der Zeichenbegrenzung.
> 
> Astrid Wallmann, Dipl. Verwaltungswirtin, sie hatte vorher schon auf eine entprechende Frage geantwortet. Für eine bessere Frage gingen mir irgendwie die Zeichen aus... ich hoffe mal auf eine bessere Antwort.
> 
> Jan Schneider, Jurist, düfte seine erste Erfahrung mit Abgeordnetenwatch sein.


 

Hallo! 
Am besten alle auch eine Benachrichtigung bei den entsprechenden Anfragen anfordern. Dann sehen die Damen und Herren, dass das Thema nicht nur ein paar Einzelpersonen interessiert

Gruss

Svenos


----------



## Dylan (11. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Noch 'ne Petition: http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-gegen-das-neue-waldgesetz



Hier gibt es dazu ein paar Hintergrundinformationen: Usinger Anzeiger


> Während sich die Mountainbiker massiv über die Deutsche Inititative Mountainbike (DIMB) mit einer Online-Petition gegen den Entwurf wehren, die mittlerweile auch viele Reiter unterschrieben haben, will der Weilroder nicht warten, bis sich die großen Reiterverbände formiert haben und selbst eine Online-Petition starten.



In dem Artikel wird übrigens auch der Pressesprecher des Umweltministeriums zitiert:


>  Neels räumt aber ein, dass das Wort ganzjährig im Passus ganzjährig von nicht geländegängigen Pkw befahren voraussichtlich gestrichen werden müsste, da es missverständlich sei.



Dass ein Mitarbeiter eines Ministeriums das Wort "ganzjährig" missverständlich findet, macht mir Sorgen. Vielleicht sollte er mal seine Kollegen in Schleswig-Holstein und Niedersachsen befragen, was die damit meinen.

Viel schlimmer finde ich übrigens, dass man sich als Tourist, der von Bundesland zu Bundesland reist, mit Formulierungsnuancen in den einzelnen Forstgesetzen auseinanderzusetzen hat. Oder ist jedem sofort klar, was der Unterschied zwischen einem naturfestem Weg, einem naturfesten Wirtschaftsweg und einem naturfesten forstlichen Wirtschaftsweg ist?

Landeswaldgesetz Schleswig-Holstein, § 2:


> Waldwege im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete dauerhaft angelegte oder *naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege*, die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können (Fahrwege), sowie besonders gekennzeichnete Wanderwege, Radwege und Reitwege.



Niedersächsisches Waldgesetz, § 25:


> Fahrwege sind befestigte oder *naturfeste Wirtschaftswege*, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können.



Entwurf Hessisches Waldgesetz, § 15:


> Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder *naturfeste Wege*, die von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können.


----------



## sir.race (11. Juli 2012)

Mal noch eine Frage, würde es den Forstwegen nicht mehr schaden, wenn auf denen viel Leute unterwegs wäre, die vorher schön auf den Pfaden verbreitet waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (11. Juli 2012)

Ich finde zweispurig noch viel missverständlicher und finde dies sollte auch gestrichen werden.


----------



## client (11. Juli 2012)

Schaut Euch bitte die Fotos im Link an.
http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/4/fotogalerien/2539/kreisparteitag-am-10-maerz-2012/index.html
Hat von denen wohl schon jemand eine Runde auf dem Mountainbike gedreht?
Wie sollen solche Herrschaften ein Gefühl für Mtbler entwickeln?
Ich denke, wir sind denen egal!


----------



## Paul_FfM (11. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Hier gibt es dazu ein paar Hintergrundinformationen: Usinger Anzeiger
> 
> 
> In dem Artikel wird übrigens auch der Pressesprecher des Umweltministeriums zitiert:
> ...



Au Backe, und ich hatte bis eben gedacht, diese bizarre Definition sei eine hessische Idee. Aber dann haben die Hessen ganze Arbeit geleistet, in dem sie das Konzept der niedersächsischen Fahrwege (nur auf denen dürfen im Wald Autos fahren) eins zu eins auf MTBs in Hessen übertragen haben. 

Schon aus diesem kleinen Rechtsvergleich wird deutlich, wie untauglich der hessische Vorschlag für MTB, Reiter und Wanderer ist. Das sollten wir unbedingt in der Stellungnahme an das HMUELV verwenden.

Danke für die Links, Dylan.

Ergänzung: Auch S-H löst das Problem eleganter. Dort darf man auf  allen Waldwegen (und das sind Fahrwege-entsprechen der neuen Definition Hessen sowie Wander- und Radwege) Radfahren. Also ebenfalls keine Beschränkung der Biker auf die Autostraßen im Wald sondern das Biken auf Wanderwegen ist in S-H trotz der Definition zweispuriges KFZ... weiter erlaubt.

Wie Hessen hier definiert ist a) vollkommen untauglich und b) im nationalen Vergleich absolut unverständlich. Im Gegenteil wird in Hessen der Begriff "fester Weg" jetzt so definiert wie in anderen Ländern der Begriff "Fahrweg". Und dass diese beiden Dinge nicht identisch sein können müsste sogar Frau Puttrich verstehen können.


----------



## wusel_ffm (11. Juli 2012)

So jeder 500ste Hesse hat unterschrieben, ich geh darauf erstmal ne feuchte Runde mit dem Bike drehen


----------



## Suedoster (11. Juli 2012)

client schrieb:


> Schaut Euch bitte die Fotos im Link an.
> http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/4/fotogalerien/2539/kreisparteitag-am-10-maerz-2012/index.html
> Hat von denen wohl schon jemand eine Runde auf dem Mountainbike gedreht?
> Wie sollen solche Herrschaften ein Gefühl für Mtbler entwickeln?
> Ich denke, wir sind denen egal!


Doch, sind alles begeisterte Radler!


----------



## Innocent (11. Juli 2012)

Suedoster schrieb:


> Doch, sind alles begeisterte Radler!



Mein Lieblingsbild 
Wie schön die Lämpchen und Reflektoren funkeln und trotzdem scheinen es nicht die hellsten zu sein - nur eine Frau mit Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (11. Juli 2012)

Das Durchschnittsalter der CDU liegt bei 56 Jahren.
Das dürfte jawohl alles sagen


----------



## ko5tik (11. Juli 2012)

I wo. Natürlich radeln die


----------



## axisofjustice (11. Juli 2012)

Ich find's amüsant, dass Verbote mit Verweis auf Naturschutz, Tierarten uswusf. gerade von CDU'lern kommen, vernünftige Lösungsansätze hingegen von den Grünen. Aber wenn der nächste vom Aussterben bedrohte Kräusellockenfrosch beim Autobahnbau entdeckt wird, dreht sich das Blatt und die CDU spricht von "grünen Verhinderern".


----------



## Dylan (11. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Ich finde zweispurig noch viel missverständlicher und finde dies sollte auch gestrichen werden.



Vielleicht ist zweispurig ja immer noch besser als eine 2-m-Regel:





MZ-Gespann
- zweispuriges Kraftfahrzeug
- nicht geländegängig
- Breite 1,65 m (Quelle)

Damit dürfte man auf manch schmalem Weg fahren können. Vor allem, wenn der Zusatz "ganzjährig" noch gestrichen wird.


----------



## Dylan (11. Juli 2012)

client schrieb:


> Hat von denen wohl schon jemand eine Runde auf dem Mountainbike gedreht?



Frau Puttrich steht auf E-Bikes.




_v.r.n.l: Staatsministerin Lucia Puttrich, Staatsminister Axel Wintermeyer und Professor Dr. Hans Hanselka informieren sich bei einem Mitarbeiter der Fahrrad-Schmiede Storck Bicycle GmbH über ein Elektro-Fahrrad_
Quelle

PS: Wie äußert sich eigentlich ein in Hessen ansässiger Fahrradhersteller wie Storck Bicycle zu dem Thema?


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht gibt`s sogar noch Unterstützung aus der Jägerschaft:

*www.wildundhund.de*

Die Highlights bis jetzt:

Das halte ich verfassungsrechtlich für bedenklich.........dem Wild machts nichts aus, zu wessen Schutz sollte eine solche die Freiheit bzw. Freizügigkeit überaus einschränkende Regelung aber sonst gut sein......

Auch Pferde sind dem Wild grds. wurscht, ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das generelle Wegegebot jetzt noch restriktiver gestaltet werden soll und weiß auch nicht, wer das alles künftig überwachen soll und wie man das ahnden kann, wenn sie eine große Gruppe mal zufällig im Wald treffend vereint oder das künftig einfach behauptet. Müssen die dann alle zahlen, oder sich andernfalls sofort versprengen. Jesses, was wird nur aus diesem Land...

Bei dem Gesetz werden alle anderen Waldnutzer wieder volle Breitseite gegen die Jägerschaft schiessen.

etwas überspitzt formuliert: "DIE sperren uns aus dem Wald aus, damit DIE in Ruhe ihre Tiere abknallen können"

Sehe das eher so, dass die "Gefahr" und vor allem die Störung fürs Wild NICHT von Mountainbikern und Reitern, sowie größeren "Wandergruppen" ausgeht, sondern eher von den "stillen" Pilzesammlern und Geocachern, sowie anderen Erholungssuchenden, die sich nicht ans Wegenetzhalten.

Diese Leute stehen dann plötzlich im Einstand, ohne sich vorher durch Geräusche dem Wild bemerkbar und "ortbar" zu machen.

Die §§ 15 und 16 sind gut gemeint, schlecht durchdacht und noch schlechter ausformuliert.

Mich würde interessieren welche Lobbygruppe hinter dieser Gesetzesinitiative steckt.

Der Staatsforst ?
Private Waldbesitzer und Gemeinden ?
Der LJV ?
Der ÖJV ? :26:

Kennt jemand Studien zum Verhältnis Verbiss zur Intensität der Waldnutzung durch Erholungssuchende.

Aus eigener Anschauung reagiert das Wild auf Spaziergänger/Pferde/Radfahrer relativ vertraut.

In jedem Fall eine absurde Regelung die für uns Jägern vermutlich langfristig nicht von Vorteil ist.
In den entsprechenden Foren wird der Feind benannt.


Mit Singapur- Verhältnissen werden wir aber alle bestimmt viel glücklicher.
Gestern wär ich fast in ein Kaugummi getreten.

Das ist schon ein wenig absurd, Fahrräder werden mit Kutschen, Pferden und elektronischen Krankenfahrstühlen gleichgestellt.

Die Definition von befestigten Waldwege ist besonders gelungen.
Schaut man sich an wie der Gesetzgeber dies in anderen Fällen auslegt, so sind ca. 3m breite Forstschneisen gemeint.

Ich halte von der immer emsiger um sich greifenden Regulierungs- und Einschränkungswut garnichts. Egal in welchem Bereich....

Solche Einschränkungen stehen meiner Meinung nach im Gleichklang mit den immer weiter reichenden Beschränkungen, die aus der Richtung des "Naturschutzes" kommen und die Bevölkerung sukzessive aus ihrer Umwelt fernhalten.

Es ist schon jetzt zuviel "geregelt" als das bspw ein Kind noch einen maximal möglichen Zugang zu Tieren und Pflanzen haben könnte.

Jedoch stört Wild der Verkehr auf den genannten Wege rein gar nicht. Ich musste schön ofter noch ein Auto "durchlassen", bevor z.B. das Schussfeld auf das Stück Rehwild frei war.

Mir ist rätselhaft, weshalb der Gesetzentwurf "wildfreundlich" sein soll. Mit dem Ordnungsrecht klappt es heute schon nicht, Radfahrer von unter 2 Meter breiten Radwegen zu verbannen (im LWaldG BW).
Und die Genehmigung von Gruppen zwecks Waldbesuch: das ist super. Jede Genehmigung kostet eine Gebühr. Unter  25 wird das nicht liegen, denn dann muss man prüfen, ob die Route möglicherweise im Konflikt mit forstwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen, Wildruhezonen, Wegebau etc. liegt. Jede Schulkalsse wird als Geld abdrücken für die Genehmigung des Forstamtes. Das macht allen Freude. Und den "Schwarzwanderen" wird natürlich ein Bußgeld drohen. Förster fahren durch den Wald auf der Suche nach den Illegalen.

Mein Kommentar: die haben einen Schuss, die Entwerfer!

Wildfreundlich wäre ganz einfach die Erschaffung von Wildruhezonen, die nicht betreten werden dürfen, weder von dem einen noch von dem anderen.
Diese Areale wären auch einfacher zu kontrollieren und es gäbe nicht wieder diese endlosen Diskussionen, ja der eine darf aber ich nicht...!!!

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man die Gesellschaft mehr für die Natur, für Wild Wald, Fauna und Flora sensibilisieren, und zwar nicht mit scheinheilligem "Finanznaturschutz" sondern mit wirklichem "Fachnaturschutz".

Mit den Schulklassen in den Wald, geführt von einem Waidmann oder Förster, (nicht von einer Lehrerin die noch nie ein Reh in natura gesehen hat), der erklärt warum man im Wald nicht mit 120 Dezibell lamentiert usw.

Immer diese tollen gesetzlichen Regelungen bringen nichts, wenn es im Hirn nicht stimmt.

Ach Gott - noch so ein Ignorant.
Es ist ja schön, wenn die Naturgläubigen in der Grünen Kathedrale des Lebendigen Gottes ehrfürchtiges Schweigen bewahren... aber dem Wild ist das so was von schnurz, das glaubst du (natürlich) nicht.
Ist indessen so. Die Rehlein stehen 20 Meter neben dem lärmenden Vollernter und schauen sich die Technik an, und die Amsel hüpft bei uns fröhlich auf der Schießstandsohle herum, während die .38er Geschosse gerade 1,50 m über ihr in Richtung Ziel semmeln. So sieht's aus, in der Außenwelt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Juli 2012)

sehr interessant! danke für den input. vor dem morgigen drehtermin nochmal ganz spannend.


----------



## Birk (12. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist zweispurig ja immer noch besser als eine 2-m-Regel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man könnte auch gleich einen dieser zweispurigen Roller als Maßstab nehmen (werden als Auto zugelassen), 47cm Spurbreite ist wirklich nicht viel. http://www.faz.net/frankfurter-allg...hm-anfreundet-wird-ihn-schaetzen-1843549.html


----------



## onkel_c (12. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Frau Puttrich steht auf E-Bikes.
> ....



ne ich galube eher auf markus storck, die passen auch ausgezeichnet zueinander, davon bin ich überzeugt .


----------



## onkel_c (12. Juli 2012)

zum thema passend etwas aus der region kassel:
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/viele-waldwege-radler-demnaechst-tabu-2386245.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2012)

@Sun on Tour

da sieht man wohl mal, wer von den herrschaften sich wirklich regelmäßig im wald aufhält 

danke fürs posten!


----------



## skaster (12. Juli 2012)

Birk schrieb:


> Man könnte auch gleich einen dieser zweispurigen Roller als Maßstab nehmen (werden als Auto zugelassen), 47cm Spurbreite ist wirklich nicht viel. http://www.faz.net/frankfurter-allg...hm-anfreundet-wird-ihn-schaetzen-1843549.html


 Erzähl das nicht überall rum, sollte das Gesetz so kommen (das ganzjährig wird gestrichen) kann man doch prima mit diesen Daten legal auf Singletrails < 50 cm unterwegs sein .


----------



## Andreas (12. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist mir auch klar, wieso die CDU eine Mindestbreite von 3m auf Waldwegen fordert 




ko5tik schrieb:


> I wo. Natürlich radeln die


----------



## painful_strong (12. Juli 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> zum thema passend etwas aus der region kassel:
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/viele-waldwege-radler-demnaechst-tabu-2386245.html


Bei den Kommentaren dort verliere ich so langsam die Hoffnung...


----------



## Wehnhardt (12. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ein guter Punkt, den du vielleicht auch mal an anderer Stelle (Kommentar zum Artikel, oder Abgeordnetenwatch, etc....) nochmal anbringen solltest
> 
> Uns ist gestern auf der (Mtb)-Feierabendrunde übrigens mal wieder ein Reh in direkter Nähe über den Weg gelaufen, und hat sich dann wenige Meter neben dem Weg seelenruhig hingestellt und uns beim Vorbeifahren beobachtet. Soviel zu "verschreckt"... ich glaub, das hatte vor mir weniger Angst als ich vor ihm  Wenn das arme Viech aber Angst vor dem Jäger hat und wegläuft, wenn der Kerl zum Hochstand pirscht, dann kann ich das gut nachvollziehen
> 
> ...


 
Der Mensch hat den dran zur Assoziation auch du ein Beispiel,Türke, Pole, Deutscher, Rocker,  zu jedenfällt Dir gleich was  ein eine Assoziation so auch die Mehrheit wenn sie Biker hören.


----------



## Dylan (12. Juli 2012)

Wehnhardt schrieb:


> ... so auch die Mehrheit wenn sie Biker hören.


Deshalb fände ich es auch besser, in der öffentlichen Diskussion von "Radfahrern und Rollstuhlfahrern" zu sprechen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biker


> Fahrradfahrer
> Motorradfahrer, siehe Motorrad
> Motorrad fahrende Rocker


----------



## wusel_ffm (12. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Deshalb fände ich es auch besser, in der öffentlichen Diskussion von "Radfahrern und Rollstuhlfahrern" zu sprechen.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biker



das ist ne echt guter Punkt, hab ich noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht werd das aber mal anwenden in zukunft.


----------



## Domski (12. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Artikel aus dem Lokalblatt, diesmal sogar ungewöhnlich positiv
http://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/na...-waldwege-radler-demnaechst-tabu-2385892.htmlhttp://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/na...-waldwege-radler-demnaechst-tabu-2385892.html


----------



## Tilman (12. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt`s sogar noch UnterstÃ¼tzung aus der JÃ¤gerschaft:
> 
> *www.wildundhund.de*
> 
> ...



So ist es. Und nochmal 

http://www.dol2day.com/index.php3?position=200&frage_id=353108&kategorie_id=aj#fid353108

v.a.[FONT=verdana, tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif] http://hwg2.axbruch.de[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## painful_strong (12. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Deshalb fände ich es auch besser, in der öffentlichen Diskussion von "Radfahrern und Rollstuhlfahrern" zu sprechen.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biker





wusel_ffm schrieb:


> das ist ne echt guter Punkt, hab ich noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht werd das aber mal anwenden in zukunft.


Leider geht es nicht nur Dir so. Da will man zur Pause in einem Lokal einkehren, das mit dem Schild "Bikers welcome!" wirbt, und stellt fest, dass es ein Motorrad- bzw. Rockertreff ist.

Dazu passt dann auch diese Postille:






(andere Titelbilder würden gegen das Nippelverbot verstoßen)

Wie auch schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, sorgen bei einer bestimmten Klientel die Fotos von den Dowhnhill- und Freeridestars mit Fullfacehelm, Protektoren und viel Dreckspritz drumherum, die derzeit in den Medien der MTB-Szene das Bild des "typischen" Mountainbikers bestimmen, für Vorbehalte, die sich leider meinungsbildend niederschlagen. Da nützt es wenig, wenn immer wieder behauptet wird, das seien nur einige wenige Idioten.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. Juli 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir auch klar, wieso die CDU eine Mindestbreite von 3m auf Waldwegen fordert





Jetzt wirds mir klar: 
denn in einigen gemeinde sind diese Sauffahräder nicht mehr gestattet,
deshalb die idee, mit der 3m u. ganzJ. befahrbar regelung ...Ah


----------



## axisofjustice (12. Juli 2012)

Unter dem Zeit-Artikel hat sich eine lebhafte Diskussion entwickelt, in der den Verbotsbefürwortern inzwischen recht deutlich und umfassend Paroli geboten wurde.

http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen?commentstart=193


----------



## painful_strong (12. Juli 2012)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Unter dem Zeit-Artikel hat sich eine lebhafte Diskussion entwickelt, in der den Verbotsbefürwortern inzwischen recht deutlich und umfassend Paroli geboten wurde.
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen?commentstart=193


Trotz der hohen Anzahl an Kommentaren wird die ganze Diskussion doch nur von einer Handvoll Unverzagter betrieben und dreht sich m.E. bereits ziemlich im Kreis. Trotzdem darf man den Stumpfköppen dort nicht das Feld überlassen. Früher galt die ZEIT doch mal als tendenziell linksliberales Bildungsbürgerblatt. Neuerdings wendet sie sich in der Printausgabe verstärkt auch Lifestylethemen zu, um jüngeres Publikum zu binden, aber die Altlasten, Muffköppe aus der Grass-Generation, sind offenbar zu dominant. Womöglich sind da selbst FAZ-Leser aufgeschlossener.


----------



## Svenos (12. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> So ist es. Und nochmal
> 
> http://www.dol2day.com/index.php3?position=200&frage_id=353108&kategorie_id=aj#fid353108
> 
> v.a.[FONT=verdana, tahoma, arial, helvetica, sans-serif] http://hwg2.axbruch.de[/FONT]


 
Also Leute,

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gamacht und die Diskussion im o.g. Jägerforum gelesen. Das war echt eine Herausforderung. Es gibt ja in jeder Interessengruppe einen gewissen Prozentsatz an Vollpfosten (das gilt auch für uns Biker). Aber bei der "Lodenfraktion" scheinen das überproportinal viele zu sein. Die glauben immer noch sie hätten eine elitäre staatstragende Rolle und wären mit Exklusivrechten gegenüber dem Rest der Gesellschaft ausgestattet. Von der "braunen Soße" zwischen den Zeilen will ich gar nicht reden.
Getreu dem Motto: "Studiere Deinen Gegener" kann ich nur jedem empfehlen da mal reinzuschauen. Bei möglichen Diskussionen mit den "Gralshütern" des Waldes kann das nur von Vorteil sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spannend fand ich auch, dass die Kluft zu den Förstern und Waldbesitzern doch recht hoch ist.

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Svenos (12. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Also Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir mal die Mühe gamacht und die Diskussion im o.g. Jägerforum gelesen. Das war echt eine Herausforderung. Es gibt ja in jeder Interessengruppe einen gewissen Prozentsatz an Vollpfosten (das gilt auch für uns Biker). Aber bei der "Lodenfraktion" scheinen das überproportinal viele zu sein. Die glauben immer noch sie hätten eine elitäre staatstragende Rolle und wären mit Exklusivrechten gegenüber dem Rest der Gesellschaft ausgestattet. Von der "braunen Soße" zwischen den Zeilen will ich gar nicht reden.
> Getreu dem Motto: "Studiere Deinen Gegener" kann ich nur jedem empfehlen da mal reinzuschauen. Bei möglichen Diskussionen mit den "Gralshütern" des Waldes kann das nur von Vorteil sein
> ...


 
Ich meine natürlich http://www.wildundhund.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (12. Juli 2012)

Ich fand die Anzahl verbotskritischer Kommentare und kritischer Selbstwahrnehmung eigentlich sehr erfreulich.


----------



## Tilman (12. Juli 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds mir klar:
> denn in einigen gemeinde sind diese Sauffahräder nicht mehr gestattet,
> deshalb die idee, mit der 3m u. ganzJ. befahrbar regelung ...Ah



Wenn man besoffen auf einem Weg mit dem KFZ fährt und trotz 3m verunfallt, gilt dann die "Ganzjährig-Regel" auch für die Zeitdauer, die der der Betroffene ohne Auto für den Heimweg auf allen Vieren braucht?


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (12. Juli 2012)

Hier noch ein Kommentar der SPD Landtagsabgeordnete Brigitte Hofmeyer zum Thema:

http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...Wald-ohne-Sinn-und-Verstand-_arid,172486.html


----------



## Svenos (12. Juli 2012)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Ich fand die Anzahl verbotskritischer Kommentare und kritischer Selbstwahrnehmung eigentlich sehr erfreulich.


Ich habe ja nicht alle in einen Topf geworfen. Ich kenne auch vernünftige Jagdscheinbesitzer, die sogar selbst MTB fahren. Aber die sind eben deutlich in der Minderheit und haben in der offiziellen Jägerschaft auch nix zu melden.
Bei näherem Hinsehen wird deutlich, dass es vielfach nur um taktische Abwägungen geht. Die Jäger wollen natürlich nicht als Buhmann darstehen. Wenn sie die Möglichkeit (sprich Macht) hätten, würden sie andere Benutzergruppen komplett aus dem Wald verbannen. Schließlich bezahlen sie ja Jagdpacht !!!
Das Argument erinnert mich dann immer an den Autofahrer, der einen beim Rennradeln auf der Straße abdrängt und sagt: Ich zahle schließlich KFZ-Steuer.
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal versuchen eine Jagdpacht "rauszukaufen", damit wäre das Problem unter Umständen gelöst.  Der Waldbesitzer hat seine Einnahmen und würde die Sportler nicht mehr vertreiben, wir könnten in Ruhe biken und die Jäger in den angrenzenden Gebieten bekämen soviel Wild vor die Flinte, dass sie Nachtschichten einlegen müssten (das Wild würde ja vor uns Rasern und Raudis fliehen). 
Ok, der Vorschlag ist etwas zu optimistisch. Aber letztlich geht es ja nur um die Kohle


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2012)

@svenos
ich versteh nicht ganz, was dich so stört. da waren doch fast alle kommentare positiv für uns. es wurde zum beispiel mehrfach klar gesagt, dass das wild sich nicht an radfahrern stört, und dass eine wegbreitenregelung für biker nicht erstrebenswert ist.
hier im forum geht's oftmals viel wüster zu, da hab ich schon mehr biker-unfreundliche kommentare gelesen als in dem verlinkten thread im jäger-forum.


----------



## Svenos (12. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @svenos
> ich versteh nicht ganz, was dich so stört. da waren doch fast alle kommentare positiv für uns. es wurde zum beispiel mehrfach klar gesagt, dass das wild sich nicht an radfahrern stört, und dass eine wegbreitenregelung für biker nicht erstrebenswert ist.
> hier im forum geht's oftmals viel wüster zu, da hab ich schon mehr biker-unfreundliche kommentare gelesen als in dem verlinkten thread im jäger-forum.


 Wie gesagt, ich werfe nicht alle in einen Topf! 
Aber die Jägerzunft ist nicht gerade für ihre Toleranz bekannt. Gerade in meinem "Bikerevier" (rund um Wiesbaden) geht viel Stress von den Jagdpächtern aus. 
Bei mir regt sich einfach gesundes Mißtrauen, wenn sich ausgerechnet die Jäger gegen das Gesetz wenden. Es wäre naiv zu glauben, dass das über Nacht "Gutmenschen" geworden sind. Wenn am Ende auch durch die Bedenken der Jäger (aus welchen Interessen auch immer) das Gesetz verhindert wird, soll es mir recht sein


----------



## axisofjustice (12. Juli 2012)

Eben. Die Anzahl der positiven Kommentare (und nein, damit meine ich nicht die taktischen Abwägungen) auf den bisherigen drei Seiten ist deutlich größer als die der Verbotsbefürworter. Und der Satz "das Wild gewöhnt sich an vieles, auch an Radfahrer" fällt dort nicht nur einmal.


----------



## MissQuax (12. Juli 2012)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Kommentar der SPD Landtagsabgeordnete Brigitte Hofmeyer zum Thema:
> 
> http://www.dtoday.de/regionen/lokal...Wald-ohne-Sinn-und-Verstand-_arid,172486.html



Ein großes Lob an Frau Hofmeyer! Werde diesen sehr guten Artikel auch noch auf Deutschland today kommentieren.

Es gibt also doch noch andere als nur verlogene und engstirnige Politiker!


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich werfe nicht alle in einen Topf!
> Aber die Jägerzunft ist nicht gerade für ihre Toleranz bekannt.



doch, ich glaub, du hast vorurteile 
(was ich ja irgendwie auch habe, deswegen war ich auch so überrascht darüber, was in dem thread zu lesen war!)

wir sollten's nicht der "altherrenfraktion" gleichtun, die genauso mit vorurteilen über uns um sich werfen und einzelfälle hochstilisieren. ein bisschen offenheit hat noch niemandem geschadet  
und wenn die jäger nur aus eigennutz gegen das gesetz sind, weil sie angst haben, dass sie weiter in verruf kommen... so what? sie sind dagegen, mehr zählt ja für uns nicht, oder?  und viele argumente (gerade das mit dem wild) hören sich doch sogar ganz vernünftig an. vielleicht gibt's da ja auch einfach mehr weltoffene und tolerante leute, als wir denken? im gegensatz zu den lobbyisten und politikern im landtag nehm ich denen sogar ab, dass sie öfter mal im wald sind und zumindest ein bisschen ahnung haben, worüber sie reden


----------



## Svenos (12. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> doch, ich glaub, du hast vorurteile
> (was ich ja irgendwie auch habe, deswegen war ich auch so überrascht darüber, was in dem thread zu lesen war!)
> 
> wir sollten's nicht der "altherrenfraktion" gleichtun, die genauso mit vorurteilen über uns um sich werfen und einzelfälle hochstilisieren. ein bisschen offenheit hat noch niemandem geschadet
> und wenn die jäger nur aus eigennutz gegen das gesetz sind, weil sie angst haben, dass sie weiter in verruf kommen... so what? sie sind dagegen, mehr zählt ja für uns nicht, oder?  und viele argumente (gerade das mit dem wild) hören sich doch sogar ganz vernünftig an. vielleicht gibt's da ja auch einfach mehr weltoffene und tolerante leute, als wir denken? im gegensatz zu den lobbyisten und politikern im landtag nehm ich denen sogar ab, dass sie öfter mal im wald sind und zumindest ein bisschen ahnung haben, worüber sie reden


 Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr....
Klar gibt es auch viele vernünftige (meist jüngere) Jäger, aber die sitzen leider nicht an den Schaltheblen. Dort gibt es auch einen Generationenkonflikt, der sich wohl nur biologisch löst
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eine gute Freundin von mir ist Jägerin und Bikerin. Da bekomme ich gelegentlich aus erster Hand Dinge mit, die meinen Optimusmus etwas dämpfen.

Hoffentlich knacken wir heute noch die 30.000 bei der Petition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Eine gute Freundin von mir ist Jägerin und Bikerin.



kann die freundin sich nicht mal bei wildundhund anmelden und denen den link auf unsere petition geben? vielleicht möchten ja ein paar unterzeichnen


----------



## axisofjustice (12. Juli 2012)

Wer an den Schalthebeln sitzt, das ist hoffentlich bald irrelevant. Wenn die Petition durchkommt und da auch Jäger und Wanderer unterzeichnet haben, ist es ein Gewinn für alle, nur eben nicht für die Schreibtischtäter.


----------



## Dylan (12. Juli 2012)

Schränkt sie ein, wo ihr könnt
Teils erschreckende Meinungen. Oh je.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (12. Juli 2012)

Hier eine nette Antwort von Abgeordneten Bauer:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43321--f348258.html#q348258

Interessant das Konflikte unter allen Nutzergruppen - und Achtung jetzt kommts - vereinzelt und punktuell mit Radfahren vorgekommen sind.

Genau deswegen geht die CDU auch gegen Biker vor.

Nett ist auch dieser Satz: "Aktuell in der Diskussion befindlich ist ein Modell, wonach befestigte Wege in jedem Fall für Radfahrer weiterhin freigegeben sind  dies sollte aus unserer Sicht zwingend so bleiben. "
So kann mans auch sagen,wenn das auch noch gestrichen wäre, wären ja auch offiziel 100% gesperrt und nicht nur fast lächerliche 90%.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Juli 2012)

Bis auf den letzten Absatz ist das aktuell anscheinend immer noch die Standard-Antwort der CDU, die aber auch schon einige Wochen alt ist.


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Schränkt sie ein, wo ihr könnt
> Teils erschreckende Meinungen. Oh je.



Ja, und genau diese unqualifizierten Aussagen könnten die Absurdität des Gesetzes und der Befürworter selbigen unterstreichen. Jeder kann sich den verbitterten Menschen der sonst kein Spaß im Leben hat hinter manch solcher Sprüche vorstellen. Und dieses Bild bekommen glaube ich nicht nur die MTBler sondern auch die anderen Leser.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Juli 2012)

Das hat man sich beim DOSB auch anders vorgestellt:

DOSB I Presse
Der Artikel- und Informationsdienst des
Deutschen Olympischen Sportbundes (DOSB)
Nr. 8/ 22. Februar 2011

*KOMMENTAR*
 Forstwirtschaft, Naturschutz und Sport sind strategische Partner!
Als das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium an das Kuratorium Sport und Natur mit der Bitte
herantrat, bei der Kampagne Entdecken Sie unser Waldkulturerbe! mitzuwirken, sagten wir
freudig zu. Kein Wunder. Denn das Kuratorium vertritt ja zahlreiche Sportarten, die häufig auch
im Wald ausgeübt werden. Denken wir nur an das Wandern, das Reiten, den Skilanglauf, das
Radfahren, den Orientierungslauf und das Klettern. Sogar Kanuten und Taucher sind bisweilen in
vom Wald gesäumten Gewässern aktiv.
Sport im Wald ermöglicht Naturerfahrung mit allen Sinnen. Als besonders erholsam empfindet
der Sportler einen abwechslungsreichen, vielfältig strukturierten Wald; schöne Ausblicke und das
Erleben der heimischen Tierwelt intensivieren das Erlebnis. Artenarme monotone Baumbestände
werden dagegen als öde empfunden. Solche Monokulturen können auch schnell zum Opfer von
Schädlingen werden und haben kaum eine Chance, Extremwetterlagen mit zu erwartenden
längeren Trockenperioden und Starkwindereignissen standzuhalten. Deshalb begrüßen wir im
Kuratorium Sport und Natur organisierten Natursportler die durch das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium
geförderte Umgestaltung der deutschen Wälder gemäß den Prinzipien des
ökologisch orientierten naturnahen Waldbaus.
Da die Entwicklung eines zukunftsfähigen, naturnahen Mischwaldes im ureigenen Interesse der
Sportler liegt, sollten die Sportverbände und ihre Mitglieder eng mit allen gesellschaftlichen
Kräften zusammenarbeiten, die dieses Ziel verfolgen. Dazu gehören die staatlichen Forstbehörden
gleichermaßen wie die Kommunen, die Privatwaldbesitzer, die Vertreter der Jagd und
last but not least die Naturschutzverbände.
Im Zuge einer vertrauensvollen Zusammenarbeit wird es auch gelingen, Konflikte zwischen der
Forstwirtschaft und der Jagd auf der einen und dem Sport auf der anderen Seite schnell und
einvernehmlich zu bereinigen. Für die Probleme, welche Mountainbiker und Forstleute miteinander
haben, sind gleichermaßen Lösungen denkbar wie in der Diskussion um Gebühren und
Genehmigungen für Sportveranstaltungen im Wald. Aufgrund der rund zwanzigjährigen
Erfahrung des Kuratoriums Sport & Natur mit der Konfliktlösung bin ich hier ausgesprochen
optimistisch.
An die Vertreter der Forstbehörden, der Waldbesitzer, der Jagd und des Naturschutzes richte ich
deshalb die Bitte, den bereits begonnen Dialog fortzusetzen und so zusagen am Runden Tisch
die anliegenden Probleme gemeinsam zu klären! Die Lösung dieser Konflikte wäre für mich, ja für
den Natursport insgesamt, ein wichtiger Beitrag zum Internationalen Jahr der Wälder 2011. Der
Wald und die Sportler würden davon gleichermaßen profitieren.
Prof. Franz Brümmer
(Der Autor ist Präsident des Verbandes Deutscher Sporttaucher, 1. Vorsitzender des Kuratoriums Sport
und Natur sowie Mitglied des Präsidialausschusses Breitensport/Sportentwicklung des DOSB)


----------



## GrrIngo (12. Juli 2012)

Nett ist vor allem die Penetranz, mit der die CDU- und FDP-Vertreter an der Aussage festhalten, dass das Radfahren abseits befestigter Wege verboten sei. Sie sind nicht mal imstande, das im Gesetz nachzulesen, verweisen aber korrekt auf die richtigen Paragraphen - wo genau das nicht drin steht.


----------



## GrrIngo (12. Juli 2012)

Und daher ist die nächste Anfrage an unsere Politiker raus - incl. einem nachfragenden und verlinkenden Eintrag auf der Facebook-Seite der FDP Hessen. Überrascht mich ja, dass die CDU Hessen meinen sauren Beitrag drin stehen lässt - mal sehen, wie lange er auf der FDP-Seite bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (12. Juli 2012)

@ GrrIngo

Und deshalb auch von mir wieder Stoff, damit der Herr weiter seine kleinen grauen Zellen anstrengen muss:

Sehr geehrter Herr Bauer,

ich habe Fragen zu Ihrer Antwort an H. Bornschein bezgl. Änderung Hess. Forstgesetz.

*Welche Konflikte der unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen waren das u. welchen Anteil hatten die MTBer daran? *

*Wenn es "vereinzelt" Probleme gab u. die Schäden punktuell waren, warum dann eine flächendeckende Schlechterstellung ALLER Radfahrer statt Haftbarmachung der (einzelnen) Schuldigen?*

"Erlangung des Einverständnis von Waldbesitzern zum Befahren abseits befestigter Wege"
*Das hat bisher auch nicht funktioniert! Die DIMB Dt. Initiative MTB hat das zusammen m. lokalen MTB-Vereinen zur Entlastung stark frequentierter Gebiete mehrfach versucht - alle vorgelegten Konzepte wurden abgelehnt. Wie wollen Sie das ändern?*

*WO bitte existiert dieses dichte Netz an ausgezeichneten Wegen für MTB-Sportler? Ist mir da die ganze Zeit tatsächlich was entgangen?*

*Sowohl das hess. als auch das Bundes-Waldgesetz reden davon, daß Radfahren nur auf "Straßen und Wegen" erlaubt ist. Nicht davon, daß ein Weg "befestigt" sein muß. Wo lesen Sie etwas anderes?
*
*Wo sind Belange der Waldbesitzer und/oder des Naturschutzes nicht berücksichtigt, wenn MTBer auf Wegen fahren, die auch von Fußgängern (auch mit Hunden), Joggern, Nordic Walkern etc. benutzt werden?*

Ich wohne nicht im Kreis Bergstraße oder Odenwaldkreis. *Wie sinnvoll ist im Hinblick auf den Naturschutz, das Klima u. die Ressourcenschonung, daß MTBer erst mit dem Auto größere Strecken zurücklegen müssen, um einen eigentlich sehr umweltfreundlichen Sport auszuüben?*

"... bestimmt auf 99 % d. Waldflächen nutzen Wanderer, Jogger u. Radfahrer den Wald komplett ohne Konflikte gemeinsam" (Thomas Neeles, Pressesprecher Umweltministerium).
*Warum soll das nicht weithin so sein, sprich die Radfahrer nicht auf Wegen fahren, die die anderen auch nutzen?*

Da der Platz hier sehr begrenzt ist, mein Wähler-Interesse aber noch sehr viel weiter geht, bitte ich um Mitteilung Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse. Danke.

MfG

________________________________________________

Ich hoffe, der hat jetzt schon Bauchweh vor der Beantwortung meiner E-Mail - habe da schon eine lange Liste mit "bösen" Fragen  zusammengestellt!


----------



## Gonzo_MB (12. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @ GrrIngo
> 
> Und deshalb auch von mir wieder Stoff, damit der Herr weiter seine kleinen grauen Zellen anstrengen muss:



Wäre jetzt nicht nötig gewesen 
Ich habe auch gleich nachgesetzt.

Sehr geehrter Herr Bauer

Bezugnehmend auf Ihre Antwort:

\"Ein absolutes Recht, ohne Rücksicht auf die Belange der Besitzer und/oder des Naturschutzes überall im Wald mit dem Mountainbike zu fahren, kann es unseres Erachtens auch nicht geben  dies würde nicht zuletzt massiv die Eigentumsrechte der Waldbesitzer einschränken\"

Der großteil der Radfahrer hält sich an geltendes hessiches Recht und bleibt auf festen Wegen. Das das Fahren abseits von festen Wegen verboten ist, hatte ich klargestellt.

Sie selbst sagen das es nur vereinzelt und punktuell zu Problemen kam, warum dann eine Regelung mit 3m breiten Wegen? Warum wird nicht an den Problemzonen für eine Lösung gesucht, die wenn die CDU auf die Verbände zu geht auch sicherlich zu finden wäre?

Sind sie der Meinung das ein neues Gesetz, welches etwas verbietet das jetzt bereits schon verboten, hier etwas ändert?

Was unterscheidet für Sie, den Mountainbiker oder den gemeinen Tourenfahrer im Wald von einem Wanderer ganz im besonderen auf die Belange des Waldeigentümers und des Naturschutzes bezogen?
Wo liegen Ihrer Meinung nach deren Interessen?

Was verstehen Sie auf bzgl. Radfahrer mit "nicht dem Recht überall zu fahren"?

Auch mit anderen Nutzergruppen wie sie schreiben gibt es Probleme. Vielleicht können sie erläutern welche das sind, und warum diese ausgeblendet werden?

Wenn Sie im Konsens vorgehen wollen, warum dann erst versuchen mit Verboten Tatsachen zu schaffen und die Radfahrer auf breite Wege lenken auf denen sowieso schon ehöhter Verkehr ist?

Wie das leidliche Beispiel Rinne am Frankenstein zeigt, wurde hier jahrelang geblokt und einer legalisierung entgegengestanden. Nun bin ich kein "Downhiller" der eine solche Strecke bräuchte. Aber das Beispiel zeigt das hier Versuche seitens der DIMB vorhanden waren und nicht ernst genommen wurden. Sind Sie wirklich der Meinung das nach Beschluß des Gesetzes und Ihrer Vorstellung und Definition eines festen Weges hier etwas besser wird?

MfG


----------



## MissQuax (12. Juli 2012)




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Juli 2012)

Der arme Herr Bauer...

bisher ist das Radfahren im Wald durch § 4 der 2. DVO zum HForstG geregelt.
Dem Verordnungtext kann man leicht entnehmen, dass für das Radfahren nicht Forststraßen (befahrbar mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen) gemeint sind. So auch die Antwort auf die Kleine Anfrage des Abg. Schaub (SPD) vom 20.05.2003 betreffend Umgang mit Mountainbikern (Drucksache 16/178) vom 19.02.2004: \"Feste Waldwege sind ganzjährig benutzbare und damit auch befahrbare Wege.\"

Die Bedeutung des Begriffs \"fester Weg\", so die Rechtsprechung, liegt darin, dass durch das Befahren weder Schäden am Waldboden noch außergewöhnliche Schäden am Weg selbst entstehen, die für Eigentümer erheblich sind oder die Benutzung durch andere Erholungssuchenden beeinträchtigen.

Das VG Köln im Urteil vom 02.12.2008 Az.: 14 K 5008/07 sieht einen Ausgleich zwischen dem Erholungsinteresse der Radfahrer und den gegenläufigen Interessen anderer Erholungssuchender sowie dem Interesse am Schutz des Waldbodens und des Wildbestandes bereits in der bisherigen Auslegung des unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffs \"fester Weg\" erfüllt.

Es berücksichtigt dabei sehr wohl auch die Interessen der Waldeigentümer, beachtet dabei aber auch die Sozialbindung (Art. 14 II GG), insb. \"Situationsgebundenheit" von Grund und
Boden (Eigentum).

Viele Radfahrer sind, insbes. durch die DIMB, sehr gut über das geltende Betretungsrecht informiert und halten sich daran die vorhandenen festen Wege zu nutzen, so dass Waldeigentümer durch sie keine Schäden zu befürchten haben. Ihren obigen Ausführungen ist zu entnehmen, dass nichts verboten werden soll, was heute erlaubt ist.

Ist es Ihrer Meinung nach sinnvoll und gerechtfertigt, diejenigen Radfahrer, die bisher gesetzestreu bestehende feste Wege nutzten auf konfliktträchtige Forststraßen zu lenken, um das auch jetzt schon selbstverständlich verbotene Radfahren abseits der bestehenden festen Wege zu unterbinden?

Einzelne freigegebene Strecken sind kein Ersatz.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2012)

DIe 30.000er Marke ist geknackt in der Petition


----------



## MissQuax (12. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der arme Herr Bauer...
> ...
> Einzelne freigegebene Strecken sind kein Ersatz.
> 
> Beste Grüße [/COLOR]



Super! 

Bin gespannt, was er uns als (bestehendes) "dichtes Netz an ausgezeichneten Wegen für MTB-Sportler" verkaufen will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrrIngo (12. Juli 2012)

Bin gespannt, ob er überhaupt auf die ganzen Anfragen antworten wird - oder ob er den gleichen Ausweg wie Dr. Büger nehmen will...


----------



## MissQuax (12. Juli 2012)

Die müßten ersticken in Anfragen!


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich habe Herrn Beuth einen zweiseitigen Brief mit Fragen geschickt. Müller von der FDP reagiert schon nicht mehr ... der CDU Ortsverband Hünstetten und Idstein gibt auch keinen Ton von sich. 

Egal, ich schreib so lange bis ich Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (12. Juli 2012)

Papier ist immer gut. Der Papierkorb ist meist weiter als wie die Löschtaste. Zur Zeit brauchen Sie da recht große Papierkörbe 

Jedenfall kann von denen keiner mehr über Politikverdrossenheit mekern. Schon irgendwie lästig wenn der Bürger interessiert nachfragt.


----------



## Tilman (12. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der arme Herr Bauer...
> 
> bisher ist das Radfahren im Wald durch § 4 der 2. DVO zum HForstG geregelt. (.....) Beste Grüße


----------



## rayc (12. Juli 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9687370&postcount=11

Ich bin auf den Sendebeitrag bei SAT1 gespannt.

Mist, der Fernseher ist seid Umzug im März immer noch nicht angeschlossen 

ray


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2012)

Kann das irgendwer aufzeichnen und dann bei Youtube reinpacken ?


----------



## lahnbiker (13. Juli 2012)

Auch bei uns im Kreis gibt es jetzt eine Reaktion der Politik bzw. besser zuständigen Behörde auf den Gesetzentwurf, den die regionale Presse (mittelhessen.de) aufgegriffen hat:
Kreis will Radler nicht kontrollieren


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2012)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Auch bei uns im Kreis gibt es jetzt eine Reaktion der Politik bzw. besser zuständigen Behörde auf den Gesetzentwurf, den die regionale Presse (mittelhessen.de) aufgegriffen hat:
> Kreis will Radler nicht kontrollieren



sympathisch. könntet ihr bitte eure behörden-menschen zu uns an die bergstraße abordnen?


----------



## raccoon78 (13. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *Wenn es "vereinzelt" Probleme gab u. die Schäden punktuell waren, warum dann eine flächendeckende Schlechterstellung ALLER Radfahrer statt Haftbarmachung der (einzelnen) Schuldigen?*



Bedeutet das eigentlich im Umkehrschluß, wenn einzelne CDU Poliiker eine Milliarde an Steuergeldern "veruntreuen" automatisch auch das die ganze Partei verboten wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (13. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693
> 
> Die Propaganda-Maschine gegen Mountainbiker läuft ...



Ich glaube ich lebe hier in einer von Mountainbikern dominierten Region 

Auf den übelsten aller Artikel in letzter Zeit gab es nur Contra Kommentare!!!

Nicht ein einziger Befürworter! 

Könntet Ihr da noch ein paar hinzufügen?

Danke


----------



## micha555 (13. Juli 2012)

Leute, laßt in euren Anstrengungen nicht nach! Die Zeinungs-Kurve der Petition flacht massiv ab!

Ich werde heute Plakate/Flyer und Unterschriftenlisten in den örtlichen Fahrradläden platzieren. Ich denke mal, es gibt massenhaft Leute, die von dem Thema noch nichts gehört haben! Die müssen wir mobilisieren!


----------



## raccoon78 (13. Juli 2012)

Übrigens hat der Bergsträsser Anzeiger schon reagiert...

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...ountainbiker-verteidigen-ihren-sport-1.646158


----------



## micha555 (13. Juli 2012)

Das ist schön, aber die sollten sich echt schämen! Was ist das denn für ein Verständnidd von Journalismus?
Erst nachplappern und dann verschreckt ob der Reaktionen positiv nachsetzen. Hätten die mal gleich ihre Hausaufgaben richtig gemacht!
Sagt einiges über die Zeitung(en) bzw. die Online-Redaktion aus !


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2012)

na ja, wenn ich das so lese


> Die Biker selbst sehen sich nicht als Wald-Rowdies


hat das immer noch einen beigeschmack. ich glaub, da mag uns jemand nicht, macht aber brav "kusch" wegen der öffentlichen leser-reaktion 

kann es eigentlich sein, dass die kommentare zum original-artikel "weggesperrt" wurden? ich seh sie nicht mehr


----------



## raccoon78 (13. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> na ja, wenn ich das so lese
> 
> hat das immer noch einen beigeschmack. ich glaub, da mag uns jemand nicht, macht aber brav "kusch" wegen der öffentlichen leser-reaktion
> 
> kann es eigentlich sein, dass die kommentare zum original-artikel "weggesperrt" wurden? ich seh sie nicht mehr



Ja, wirkt nicht nur so, ist wohl auch so.....
Aber ich finde es schon mal gut, dass wir eine Reaktion erzeugt haben 

Eben waren sie noch zu lesen...
Allerdings kannst du auch bei FB mal nachtreten wenn du magst 

http://www.facebook.com/ba.online

Übrigens interessant wer da den Artikel geteilt hat.....


----------



## OPM (13. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> das ist schön, aber die sollten sich echt schämen! Was ist das denn für ein verständnidd von journalismus?
> Erst nachplappern und dann verschreckt ob der reaktionen positiv nachsetzen. Hätten die mal gleich ihre hausaufgaben richtig gemacht!
> Sagt einiges über die zeitung(en) bzw. Die online-redaktion aus !






> Der Chefredakteur tritt ins Zimmer und spricht mit Emphase: »Ein Lokalanzeiger steht niemals in der Opposition!«


----------



## Slash96 (13. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> na ja, wenn ich das so lese
> 
> hat das immer noch einen beigeschmack. ich glaub, da mag uns jemand nicht, macht aber brav "kusch" wegen der öffentlichen leser-reaktion



Tja, wer weiß schon woher da der Wind weht. Jedenfalls scheinen die Jagdvereine in der Region sehr gut organisiert zu sein:

Bergsträßer Jäger im Landesvorstand


----------



## Svenos (13. Juli 2012)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Auch bei uns im Kreis gibt es jetzt eine Reaktion der Politik bzw. besser zuständigen Behörde auf den Gesetzentwurf, den die regionale Presse (mittelhessen.de) aufgegriffen hat:
> Kreis will Radler nicht kontrollieren


 

Habe bereits kommentiert. Andere bitte folgen!!!

Schön, dass die Verwaltung dem Gesetzgeber "in den Arm fällt". Das Raumschiff Umweltministerium entfernt sich immer weiter von seiner Sternenflotte. Vielleicht sehen wir Frau Puttrich mit ihren Referenten demnächst im Wiesbadener Stadtwald beim Verteilen von Strafzetteln. Natürlich mit dem umweltverträglichen E-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (13. Juli 2012)

Herr Bauer von der CDU Hessen ist entweder zeitlich total Ã¼berfordert oder absolut inkompetent oder von seiner Partei zu nichtssagenden Aussagen instruiiert (oder alles zusammen)!

*Auf meine Fragen hat er lediglich den (Ã¼blen) Artikel im BergstrÃ¤Ãer Anzeiger zitiert (komplett!) und auf das bevorstehende parlamentarische Beratungsverfahren verwiesen!* 

So gehtâs mal gar nicht!

Meine Antwort / RÃ¼ckfrage:


*Sehr geehrter Herr Bauer,

Sie haben leider KEINE meiner Fragen beantwortet sondern sehr unprofessionell einfach einen (mir lÃ¤ngst bekannten und auch schon online kommentierten) Zeitungsartikel zitiert!

Sind Sie nicht in der Lage diese Fragen z. B. anhand von Schadensstatistiken bezÃ¼glich Umwelt/Wald, Erhebungen Ã¼ber VermÃ¶gensschÃ¤den bei Waldbesitzern, Lesen des Bundes-Waldgesetz und des Hess.Forstgesetz etc. zu beantworten?

Leider teilen Sie mir auch nicht mit, wo das dichte Netz an ausgezeichneten Wegen fÃ¼r MTB-Sportler existiert? Wenn es dies doch tatsÃ¤chlich geben sollte, wÃ¤re es doch sinnvoll, es nicht Mountainbikern gegenÃ¼ber geheim zu halten!

Auch auf die Frage, warum es Regelungsbedarf gibt, wenn Mountainbiker nur Wege befahren, die sowieso schon begangen werden und dies zu 99 % konfliktfrei mit anderen Nutzergruppen geschieht, sind Sie Ã¼berhaupt nicht eingegangen?

Und ist es nicht Ã¼blich auf hÃ¶fliche Anfrage, einem BÃ¼rger dieses Landes, dessen Vertreter Sie als Landtagsabgeordneter sind, eine dienstliche E-Mail-Adresse mitzuteilen? Oder ist Ihnen ein (eingeschriebener) Brief an den Landtag (zu Ihren HÃ¤nden) lieber? 

Steht Ihr Verhalten in den vorgenannten Belangen stellvertretend fÃ¼r die Einstellung / Haltung Ihrer Partei oder ist das Ihr individuelles Auftreten hier auf abgeordnetenwatch.de?

Insgesamt ist diese Kontaktaufnahme fÃ¼r ich als BÃ¼rger/WÃ¤hler sehr enttÃ¤uschend. Gerne kÃ¶nnen Sie aber einen zweiten Anlauf nehmen! Ich freue mich auf eine Antwort ohne Zeitungszitate (sind alle schon bekannt) und mit relevanten AuskÃ¼nften / Angaben / Stellungnahmen.

Vielen Dank!

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen*


----------



## MitchMG (13. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht alle in einen Topf geworfen. Ich kenne auch vernünftige Jagdscheinbesitzer, die sogar selbst MTB fahren. Aber die sind eben deutlich in der Minderheit und haben in der offiziellen Jägerschaft auch nix zu melden.
> Bei näherem Hinsehen wird deutlich, dass es vielfach nur um taktische Abwägungen geht. Die Jäger wollen natürlich nicht als Buhmann darstehen. Wenn sie die Möglichkeit (sprich Macht) hätten, würden sie andere Benutzergruppen komplett aus dem Wald verbannen. Schließlich bezahlen sie ja Jagdpacht !!!
> Das Argument erinnert mich dann immer an den Autofahrer, der einen beim Rennradeln auf der Straße abdrängt und sagt: Ich zahle schließlich KFZ-Steuer.
> Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal versuchen eine Jagdpacht "rauszukaufen", damit wäre das Problem unter Umständen gelöst.  Der Waldbesitzer hat seine Einnahmen und würde die Sportler nicht mehr vertreiben, wir könnten in Ruhe biken und die Jäger in den angrenzenden Gebieten bekämen soviel Wild vor die Flinte, dass sie Nachtschichten einlegen müssten (das Wild würde ja vor uns Rasern und Raudis fliehen).
> Ok, der Vorschlag ist etwas zu optimistisch. Aber letztlich geht es ja nur um die Kohle




Das Ganze ist zu vielfältig.  Ich kenne mich bei der Jagd usw. recht gut uas. Viele Verwandete sind/waren Jäger und ich bin in einem Forum was auch von Jägern stark frequentiert ist.
Dazu muß man ja auch noch zwischen Jägern, Forstbediensteten/Förstern und den Waldbesitzern unterscheiden.

Der Jäger muß für alles zahlen. Den Begehungsschein, das Fleisch der erlegten Tiere muß er sogar tlw. dem Waldbesitzer abkaufen. Gleichzeitig muß er auch die Schäden die durch das Wild (Verbiß ind er Landwirtschaft oder dem Baumbestand)  entschädigen.
Da kann ich eigentlich schon verstehen, dass er etwas "angesäuert" ist, wenn er noch nicht mal mehr dort zum Jagen kommt.
Gleichzeitig sind die Jäger aber ja auch der Auffassung das die MTBler den Tierbestand überhaupt nicht stören.
Auch kommen immer mehr "moderne" junge Jäger dazu. Da gibt es nicht nur  Ärger mit deren Auffassungen, sondern auch tlw. über eingesetzte Waffen usw. Ein schwarzes Gewehr ist z.B. nicht Waidmännisch..... das muß doch nen Holzschaft haben.

Ich habe auch nur äussert selten gesehen das Leute wirklich DURCH den Wald fahren. Pfade, Trails, klar, aber mitten durch ????
Kenne ich ausser von ein paar Kiddies nicht.
Pfade bauen ist so ne Sache. Das kenne ich.
Aber da sieht man doch das Bedarf an bestimmten Streckenformen vorhanden ist. Warum reagiert man dann nicht darauf ???

Nun haben wir in DLand ein äusserst besch...eidenes System. Jeder  Grund/Wald gehört jemandem.
Nicht wie in den USA oder Schweden wo es öffentliches Land gibt wo man Biken, Jeep fahren, Grillen, Zelten usw. kann.
Wo jeder sich ne Jagd oder Angelerlaubnis holen kann.
Ground for rectreational use nennt sich das.

Ich bin der Meinung sowas brauchen wir auch. Man kann nicht alles  einigen Grundbesitzern  geben damit die  Unsummen verdienen und das doofe Volk aussperren. Das führt zu Unmut und der Situation, dass sowas  illegal gemacht wird.
Als Reiter und MTBler hatte man es noch gut, als Camper, Jeep Fahrer usw. dagegen schon nicht mehr. 
Nun sollen immer mehr Gruppen ausgegrenzt werden.
Allein aus dem Grund sollte man ganz ganz scharf dagegen vorgehen.
Man sieht ja  an immer mehr Stellen , dass der Bürger entmündigt und mit Verboten gegängelt wird.
Bald sollen wir nur noch mit E-Autos zur Arbeit fahren um geld für Griechenland und Spanien zu verdienen und Abends nur noch was BlödTV von RTL schauen.
Alles was von der Norm abweicht ist dann verboten.

Lösung ?????
Außer mit allen Mitteln dagegen Kämpfen und Vorgehen weiß ich auch nicht.


Petiton ??
Sowas kann man auch torpedieren.
Es heißt ja nicht  das die schon angenommen wird und verhandelt wird.
Wenn eine ähnliche schon vorhanden gibt wird sie aus dem Grund abgelehnt. 
Da brauchen also die Verbotsbefürworter nur  sehr früh eine ähnlich klingende  Petition  anleiern, wo aber  unsere Punkte  nicht   erwähnt werden........
Zack dann wird unsere Petition weil später gekommen einfach abgelehnt.
Aber hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Svenos (13. Juli 2012)

Wie hat mal ein gewisser Herr Röttgen von der CDU sinngemäß gesagt: "Ja, leider entscheidet der Wähler, nicht die CDU".
Hoffentlich erinnern sich die Leute mal daran, wenn sie 2013 an der Wahlurne stehen.


----------



## MitchMG (13. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wie hat mal ein gewisser Herr Röttgen von der CDU sinngemäß gesagt: "Ja, leider entscheidet der Wähler, nicht die CDU".
> Hoffentlich erinnern sich die Leute mal daran, wenn sie 2013 an der Wahlurne stehen.



Das Schlimme ist nur, wählste die Grünen  haste den selben Mist.
Linke ? Naja, wer die DDR wieder haben will
FDP ist eh nur Mehrheitsbeschaffer für die CDU.
Und SPD........ Naja wenn ich mir den Verkauf unserer Rechte unter dieser Partei  anschaue.....
RLP mit König Kurt und der Finanzkatastrophe am Nürburgring.
Schröder mit dem Ausverkauf der BRD an  die Russen.
Bremen mit der Kapitulation  vor  bestimmten Familienclans die dort tun und lassen könnenw as sie wollen. Das ist für mich auch keine Alternative.

Also,  an was davon soll ich mich bei der Wahl erinnern ????


----------



## MissQuax (13. Juli 2012)

Wie so oft im Leben wählt man das "kleinere Übel"! 



MitchMG schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist nur, wählste die Grünen  haste den selben Mist.
> ....
> Also,  an was davon soll ich mich bei der Wahl erinnern ????


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist nur, wählste die Grünen  haste den selben Mist.



Da muss ich leider entschieden widersprechen ! Die *GRÜNEN* sind im aktuellen Fall (HWaldG) auf unserer Seite. Außerdem gibt es ja noch andere demokratische Parteien außer CDU/FDP, die man alternativ wählen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (13. Juli 2012)

@mitch 

Unsere Petition läuft aber längst und hat mit über 30.000 Stimmen die zweitmeisten auf openpetition.de.

Ich glaub nich, dass jetzt irgend ein dahergelaufener Heinblöd eine Gegenpetition startet und wenn doch will ich ma sehn wo der seine stimmen herholen will.

Heut gabs im Krankenhaus die Taunuszeitung, gehört zur FNP dem drecksblatt und da stand just, dass den Wandervereinen die Mitglieder ausgehen. 
Also wer soll die Petition unterschreiben? Die meisten Wanderer wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal, dass es openpetition gibt und die 3 Jäger in Deutschland werden den Kohl wohl kaum Fett machen.

Ich lass mich ehrlich gesagt auch von so Käseblattleser Kommentaren nicht beeindrucken, die paar nervenkranke Deppen die bei ner quietschenden Scheibenbremse in 20 Meter Entfernung meinen wie von der Tarantel gestochen an den Wegesrand springen zu müssen und dann ihre Erfahrungen mit den Mountainbike Rowdys auf soner gurkenzeitungsseite breittreten zu müssen werden auch kein gesetzt durchprügeln, das auf so massiven Widerstand stößt.

5.000 Facebook Fans und 30.000 online Unterschriften sprechen eine deutliche Sprache!


----------



## MitchMG (13. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider entschieden widersprechen ! Die *GRÜNEN* sind im aktuellen Fall (HWaldG) auf unserer Seite. Außerdem gibt es ja noch andere demokratische Parteien außer CDU/FDP, die man alternativ wählen kann.



Evtl.  bei dem einen Thema. Aber was nützt mir das wenn ich  dank denen keinen Job mehr habe, oder garnicht mehr leisten kann zur nächsten Location zu fahren.

Ich will hier keine Debatte über Parteien anfangen, aber ich kenne nur eine die im Moment für mich wählbar ist. 
Leider hat die ein sehr sehr knappes Wahlprogramm und sich ausser zu 3-4 Themen noch keine wirklichen Gedanken gemacht.

Alle anderen Partein sind genauso schlimm oder schlimmer.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (13. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Herr Bauer von der CDU Hessen ist entweder zeitlich total überfordert oder absolut inkompetent oder von seiner Partei zu nichtssagenden Aussagen instruiiert (oder alles zusammen)!
> 
> *Auf meine Fragen hat er lediglich den (üblen) Artikel im Bergsträßer Anzeiger zitiert (komplett!) und auf das bevorstehende parlamentarische Beratungsverfahren verwiesen!
> *


*

Wir sollten uns abstimmen ;-)....
Aber auf Zeitungsartikeln mit mit anderen Artikeln zu argumenstieren kann ich schon lange. Daher auch wieder die nächste Anfrage beim Herr Bauer

Sehr geehrter Herr Bauer

Ihre Antworten sind ausweichend.Sie habe leider keine einzige Frage beantwortet.
Ich bitte Sie nochmals, dies zu tun.


Im übrigen gibt es hier auch interessante Beiträge zum Thema die es anders beleuchten:
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/viele-waldwege-radler-demnaechst-tabu-2386245.html

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...ountainbiker-verteidigen-ihren-sport-1.646158

Mfg

Leute nutzt die Zeit die Ihr hier verbringt, um Ihnen Briefe zu schreiben. Schreibt Anfragen bei abgeordnetenwatch.de, zwingt Sie dazu, sich zu äußern.
Die Post müßte extra Personal einstellen müssen um alles zustellen zu können!
Je mehr Leute öffentlich sehen, das sie sich hinter leeren Worthülsen verstecken, desto besser.
Je mehr von uns, denen auf den Geist gehen, desto größer müßte eigentlich deren mißgunst auf Ihre Umweltministerin wachsen, der sie den ganzen Ärger zu verdanken haben. Normalerweise sind es einige Lobbyverbände welche gegen ein Gesetz angehen. Wir sind tausende und sollten das nutzen.

"der Wald gehört allen - einen Wald ohne uns wird es nicht geben - nur gemeinsam sind wir stark"​*


----------



## ko5tik (13. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Leider hat die ein sehr sehr knappes Wahlprogramm und sich ausser zu 3-4 Themen noch keine wirklichen Gedanken gemacht.



Piratenpartei lebt von mitmachen -  mach einfach mit:

https://lqfb.piratenpartei-hessen.de/initiative/show/75.html


----------



## Dylan (13. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> ... die paar nervenkranke Deppen die bei ner quietschenden Scheibenbremse in 20 Meter Entfernung meinen wie von der Tarantel gestochen an den Wegesrand springen zu müssen...



Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber so, wie Du Wanderer beschreibst, bist genau Du Teil des Problems, um das es hier geht.

Auch wenn es schwerfällt, versuch Dir mal vorzustellen, Du wärst ein älterer Mensch, der vielleicht nicht mehr so gut hört, den Ort des Geräuschs nicht orten kann, sich im Wald allein wähnt! Oder Du lässt Dein kleines Kind, auf das Du sonst im Straßenverkehr schon ständig aufpassen musst, im Wald einfach mal ein Stück voraus laufen, wie würde es Dir gehen, wenn Du 20 m hinter Dir ein für Dich unbekanntes, laut quietschendes Geräusch hören würdest?
Hast Du eine Vorstellung, was dem "wie von der Tarantel gestochen an den Wegesrand springen" voraus geht und warum das jemand macht?

Stichwort: Empathie
Eine Eigenschaft, die in unserem gesellschaftlichen Miteinander allmählich zu verschwinden scheint.


----------



## MitchMG (13. Juli 2012)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Piratenpartei lebt von mitmachen -  mach einfach mit:
> 
> https://lqfb.piratenpartei-hessen.de/initiative/show/75.html



Ja, ich bin da schon im (Bundes)Forum angemeldet. Aber erst mal schaue ich nur und beobachte in welche Richtugn die sich entwickeln.
Wenn ich mitmache,dann möchte ich auch einen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten. Und nicht nur zum Kopien machen mißbraucht werden  und natürlich sollte auch die Sichtweise meiner entsprechen, bzw. man sollte da sinnvoll diskutieren.


----------



## ko5tik (13. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin da schon im (Bundes)Forum angemeldet. Aber erst mal schaue ich nur und beobachte in welche Richtugn die sich entwickeln.
> Wenn ich mitmache,dann möchte ich auch einen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten. Und nicht nur zum Kopien machen mißbraucht werden  und natürlich sollte auch die Sichtweise meiner entsprechen, bzw. man sollte da sinnvoll diskutieren.



Bundes-LQFB wäre für dieses Thema falsches Forum - es geht um Hessen. Und keine Bange -  unsere Kreisverband kann sich keinen Kopierer leisten, somit kann man keinen damit misbrauchen.


----------



## Asrael (13. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber so, wie Du Wanderer beschreibst, bist genau Du Teil des Problems, um das es hier geht.



Darüber wie sehr Teil des Problems oder der Lösung ich bin können wir und gern am Sonntag auf dem IG Taunus Treffen in Liederbach unterhalten, insofern mir mein auf einem wunderbaren ganzjährig von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen befahrbaren Weg gesprengtes Schultergelenk ein kommen zulässt.

Auch wenn du mir nicht zu nahe treten möchtest halte ich dich für reichlich anmaßend und selbstgefällig. Ausserdem bezweifle ich,dass du weder mein verhalten Wanderern gegenüber noch meine Fahrweise auch nur im entferntesten richtig einschätzt, dein zutun zur Lösung des Problems allerdings maßlos überschätzt.

LG Stefan


----------



## Dylan (13. Juli 2012)

@Stefan
Na dann habe ich Dich ja wohl völlig falsch eingeschätzt. Tut mir echt leid.


----------



## MitchMG (13. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht kann ich auch noch was dazu schreiben.
Ich bin sicherlich auch einer von den Leuten die weniger Rücksicht auf Fußgänger nehmen. Aber auch aus den tlw. oben genannten Gründen. Achte  eigentlich immer darauf alle Regeln, Gebote und Verbote zu befolgen. Erwarte das aber, in einer funktionierenden Gesellschaft aber auch von den Anderen.

Ich sehe aber fast nur Leute, die zu 4 nebeneinaner gehend den Weg blockieren und die Klingel oder das Geräsuch des Freilaufs ignorieren.
Tlw. werden  dicke Stämme auf Wege hinter eine Kurve gelegt.
Auch auch gern wird der Hund , unerlaubterweise, hunderte von Meter in den Wald laufen gelassen, aber ich werde hingewiesen ich soll  aufpassen ?
Hey, ich fahre nur auf dem Weg und DU  machst mit deinem Hudn alles falsch.

Irgendwann hat man die Nase einfach voll. Du schaust wo Platz ist und fährst einfach vorbei.
Ist doch ganz einfach. Du lernst die Verhaltensweisen kennen und reagierst darauf. Das Verhalten automatisiert sich dann.

Das ich ansonsten  ein netter Kerl bin, mit dem jeder und überall auskommt weiß ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dylan (13. Juli 2012)

Ich empfehle jedem Biker, auch mal ausführlich wandern zu gehen. (Gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.) Dann würde man manches "Problem" mit anderen Augen sehen.


----------



## ghostbikersback (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn sich die Leute dämlich verhalten muss man ihnen zeigen wie es besser geht - ebenfalls rücksichtslos werden führt leider genau dahin wo wir jetzt sind.

Deshalb: Immer schön freundlich bleiben und auch mal Blickkontakt suchen. Damit habe ich in 99,9% der Fälle keinerlei Probleme auf dem Trail.


----------



## Asrael (13. Juli 2012)

Nein einfach vorbei fahren wo Platz ist ist nun auch nicht die Lösung. Auf breiten  Forstwegen macht heizen doch heizen eh keinen Spaß.
Also einfach langsam fahren, zur Not Schritttempo und mit einen " Entschuldigung, darf ich mal" auf sich aufmerksam machen. Viele Wanderer sind in Gespräche oder Gedanken vertieft und nehmen wirklich keine Notiz von dir, das meinen die nicht böse.

Im übrigen kommt es meiner Beobachtung nach zu solchen Situationen fast ausschließlich auf breiten Forstwegen, denn auch ein Wanderer muss sich auf schmäleren unwegsamen Wegen besser konzentrieren und ist wesentlich aufmerksamer.

In meinem vorangegangen Post ging es mir allerdings um Wanderer die überreagieren und aufgrund ihres teilweise boshaften Verhaltens gar keine Konfliktlösung zulassen.
Ich habe da in meinen 17 Jahren mal mehr mal weniger mountainbiken schon einiges erlebt, von der klassisch über den weg gespannten Hundeleine über den Spazierstock in den Speichen bis hin zu auf halshöhe gespannte Drähte.

Und nun eben genau diese, ich nenne sie mal Wutwanderer, sind es die in der FNP und anderen Käseblätter ihre Kommentare ablassen.


----------



## MitchMG (13. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Ich empfehle jedem Biker, auch mal ausführlich wandern zu gehen. (Gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.) Dann würde man manches "Problem" mit anderen Augen sehen.



Das mache ich. Wenn auch nicht hier vor Ort, sondern eher in interessanten Gebieten oder zwecks Fitness und ähnlichem.
Gerade deshalb weiß ich das ausweichen für den "Wanderer" nur ein Schritt ist.
Für den Radfahrer ist es abbremsen, evtl. runter von der fahrbaren Linie, danach wieder antreten.
Evtl. auch am Berg mit all den Problem wie   komplett neu anfahren usw.

Für mich ist es selbstverständlich, dass der der weniger Probleme bekommt Platz macht. Das gilt für und meinen PKW wenn ich auf einer engen Bergstrasse einem Bus begegne genauso wie wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin.

Leider ist das  heute nicht mehr normal. Es regiert nur noch eine gehörige Portion Egoismus. 
Mein Weg alle anderen sollen Weg. Mein Hund  darf das soll doch der Radfahrer anhalten....... Auch wenn das Gesetz hier was andere sagt. 
Genauso wie die Leine  fürn Hund quer 5mtr. über den Weg  hängen zu lassen.
Ich fahren nun auch gut 22 Jahre MTB.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es zu 90% Ignoranz und Egoismus.

Aber dies in ja in allen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft sehr sehr ausgeprägt.
Ich frage mich nur warum dies im Ausland nicht so ist.
Wenn ich in Belgien fahre ist das gänzlich anders.


----------



## Innocent (13. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Ich empfehle jedem Biker, auch mal ausführlich wandern zu gehen. (Gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.) Dann würde man manches "Problem" mit anderen Augen sehen.



Das stimmt, wenn man beide Seiten kennt hat man meistens eine bessere Sicht auf die Dinge.

Stimme auch ghostbikersback, immer freundlich sein. Wenn ich dämliche Diskussionen haben möchte, dann stelle ich mein Auto in den geliebten Wendehammer meines Nachbarn (Rentner mit zu viel Zeit), aber beim Radfahren im Wald, da will ich Ruhe und Frieden. 

MitchMG gibt wirklich richtige Deppen. Hatte das selbst mal im Harz erlebt, da hatte sich am Brocken (Aus Wanderersicht eine Enttäuschung schlechthin) auch ein Radfahrer hingelegt, hatte ihm noch etwas beim Verbinden geholfen (während seine beiden Mitfahrer sich selbstverständlich zuerst im Fahrrad gekümmert haben), da gibt's echt Leute die vorgehen und sagen "Ja endlich erwischt es mal einen, haben sie auch nicht anders verdient"


----------



## tommy0312 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hier die Reaktion vom Lahn-Dill-Kreis auf das Vorhaben

http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...dler_nicht_kontrollieren.html?em_index_page=1


----------



## Tilman (13. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Petiton ??
> Sowas kann man auch torpedieren.
> Es heißt ja nicht  das die schon angenommen wird und verhandelt wird.
> Wenn eine ähnliche schon vorhanden gibt wird sie aus dem Grund abgelehnt.
> ...



Falsch

Unabhängig von den formalen Aspekten (die hier aus ganz an deren Gründen als aus den von Dir genannten unerheblich sind) macht hier die Menge der Unterschriften klar, daß hier eben angesichts dessen, daß in Hessen schon Wahlen mit um die taunsend Stimmen Unterschied gewonnen und verloren wurden, Grund für Unruhe bei den Kandidaten für die nächste Landtagswahl geboten ist. Darunter werden auch Leute sein, die schon jetzt im Landtag sind. 

Soweit letzendlich im Herbst dem Landtag nach wie vor Mist vorgelegt würde, müßten die Biker am dann akuten Text orientiert ohnehin erneut aktiv werden.

Was Deine Ausführung, MitchMG, zu Jägern angeht, teile ich sie weitgehend. Allerdings muß dabei dann auch zwischen organisierter Jagd-Lobby und der Jagd vor Ort unterschieden werden. Pauschale Lästereien über Jäger sind sicher unangebracht wie pauschale Lästereien über Biker.


----------



## MissQuax (13. Juli 2012)

ARRRRGHHH!

HEU-WÄ-GEL-CHEN ...!

Sorry, muß mich erstmal wieder beruhigen, nachdem ich die *standardisierte Antwort* von vom MdL Alexander Bauer gelesen habe. Wieder keine oder höchstens ab- und ausweichende Antworten, Verdrehung von Tatsachen und Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen!

"Highlights"  :

###  Er schreibt jetzt von "erdfesten" Wegen - nicht mehr von befestigten, die für das Radfahren im Wald und für das Mountainbiking grundsätzlich zur Verfügung stehen, bleibt aber bei der Kleinstwagen-Breitenreglung. 

*Wie kommt ER da drauf, wo seine Kollegen alle von "befestigt" reden?*

### Fußgänger und Wanderer dürfen den Wald laut seiner Aussage *auch außerhalb der Waldwege oder Waldpfade frei betreten*. 

*Im Bundes-Waldgesetz oder dem HForstG ist definitiv die Rede von "auf Straßen und Wegen" - was soll das denn jetzt?*

### "Mit den Änderungen des hessischen Forstgesetzes* werden vor allem Überregulierungen abgeschafft*."

*Einfach nur pervers* (im Sinne von "verdreht")!

### "Inhaltlich wird bei den Betretensrechten der Bürgerinnen und Bürger *das Angebot vor das Gebot gestellt*".

*Glatte Lüge!*

### "Für die meisten Waldbesucher *bleibt alles beim Alten.*  Dies *gilt insbesondere* für Spaziergänger und Wanderer, *für Reiter, für Kutschfahrer und nicht zuletzt auch für Menschen, die auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen sind*. 
*
Das glaubt der wirklich selbst!*

### "Nach derzeitiger Rechtslage auf Basis des Bundeswaldgesetzes und des geltenden Hessischen Forstgesetzes ist nämlich das *Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Waldwegen, nicht aber auf schmalen Waldpfaden bzw. Single-Trails gestattet. Das ist bereits seit Jahrzehnten so, nach unserer Ansicht aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Um die gesetzliche Situation dem veränderten Freizeitverhalten anzupassen, soll das neue Waldgesetz im Gegensatz zu der bisherigen Gesetzeslage ermöglichen*, dass ein Befahren mit Mountainbikes im Waldbestand auch auf schmalen Pfaden erlaubt oder geduldet werden kann."

*Es geschieht also alles nur zu unserem Besten!* 

### "Im Hinblick auf die Mountainbiker .... sollen attraktive Möglichkeiten in den Regionen und vor Ort geschaffen werden. *Die hessischen Forstämter sind angewiesen, aktiv nach Strecken und attraktiven Trails zu suchen* und sie bekannt zu machen." 

 *Ja, und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann suchen sie noch heute ...  Die Suche wird sich über Jahrzehnte hinziehen - dabei WISSEN die doch GENAU, WO die Strecken und Trails sind - nämlich da, wo bereits gefahren wird. *

### "Insbesondere die Mountainbiker und deren Verbände haben selbst die Möglichkeit, Streckennetze oder Einrichtungen wie Bikeparks oder Flow-Trails zu konzipieren und vorzuschlagen. ... *Insbesondere im Staatswald und in den Wäldern der Städte und Gemeinden in Hessen besteht bereits jetzt eine große Offenheit und Bereitschaft, derartigen Vorhaben zuzustimmen, sie zu dulden *und ggf. durch flankierende Maßnahmen wie Streckenkennzeichnungen, Hinweisschilder zu unterstützen."
*
Hat da IRGENDJEMAND was von bemerkt?*

_________________

Strich drunter, es geht in dies nächste Runde - die nächsten Fragen bzw. Nachfragen (dann zum 2. Mal ) erhält der Herr eben per E-Mail.

Mein Gott, was geht nur in deren Gehirne vor???


----------



## HelmutK (13. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *Hat da IRGENDJEMAND was von bemerkt?*
> 
> _________________
> 
> ...



Ich tippe mal auf vollkommenen Realitätsverlust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (13. Juli 2012)

Der Artikel 

http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...dler_nicht_kontrollieren.html?em_index_page=1

hat mir vor diesem Hintergrund

http://www.bverfg.de/pressemitteilungen/bvg04-023.html

Anlass zu einem Kommentar auf der FB-Seite gegeben. Es lohnt sich, die Entscheidung des BVergG und dessen Gründe genau zu studieren und dann mal die Politiker zu fragen, wie sie denn in der Praxis die neuen Verbote durchsetzen wollen.


----------



## GrrIngo (13. Juli 2012)

AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGG!!!!! 

Ich glaub, die CDU lebt irgendwo in einer Zeitschleife - jetzt kommt auch noch von Frau Klaff-Isselmann die gleiche Falschauskunft wie gestern von Hrn. Bauer. 

REDEN WIR DENN GEGEN WÄNDE??? 

Das ist ja nur noch zum 

Kein Wunder, dass sich nur noch wenige für Politik interessieren - jeder Diamant ist flexibler als die Bretter, die da einige vor dem Kopf haben...


----------



## mw.dd (13. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ### Fußgänger und Wanderer dürfen den Wald laut seiner Aussage *auch außerhalb der Waldwege oder Waldpfade frei betreten*.
> ...



Das ist mal eine Stelle, wo er recht hat. Pilzesammeln wäre sonst z.B. nur am Wegesrand legal...



MissQuax schrieb:


> ...
> *Im Bundes-Waldgesetz oder dem HForstG ist definitiv die Rede von "auf Straßen und Wegen" - was soll das denn jetzt?*
> ...



-> Radfahrer!


----------



## MissQuax (13. Juli 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine Stelle, wo er recht hat. Pilzesammeln wäre sonst z.B. nur am Wegesrand legal...



Das heißt, zu Fuß darf ich *kreuz und quer* laufen? Was ist da mit der Wildruhe, den Bodenbrütern, den Kröten und sonstigem Getier? Was ist da mit dem (vorgeschobenen) Naturschutz?

DAS ist erlaubt und aber mit dem Fahrrad sollen 3/4 der Wege zukünftig verboten sein!


----------



## micha555 (13. Juli 2012)

Leute ich habe heute die Plakate, Unterschriftenlisten, kurze Sachverhaltsbeschreibung und Flyer in zwei Radläden platziert.
Wir sind hier zwar gerade noch Bayern (8km nach Hessen), aber dass in beiden Läden das Thema null bekannt war, hat mich doch etwas überrascht.
Nach kurzer Sachverhaltsschilderung wurden die Plakate sehr prominent plaziert, die Unterschriftenlisten und die Flyer liegen auf dem Tresen. In beiden Läden wird wohl offensiv und aktiv für die Sache geworben (bzw. gegen ;-) )
Ich denke wir müssen echt "vor Ort". Vermutlich haben 95% da draußen keinen Schimmer, was da auf sie zukommt. Online ist ja ganz nett, aber.....

Macht euch auf die Socken, verteilt Flyer, sprecht Fahrradfahrer an! Online ist halt nicht alles und schon gar nicht jeder!


----------



## Uni560 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube so langsam kommen wir an der Stelle an, wo es mit zubombadieren nicht mehr weiter geht.
Die CDU wird ihrerseits intern sicherlich auch schon Standardantworten entworfen haben und die Politiker damit versorgt haben.
Zumindest bilde ich mir ein, dass solche Antworten dadurch zustande kommen. 

"Einfach den Inhalt der Anfrage ignorieren, auf Durchzug stellen, reines Gewissen spielen und das Standardschreiben zitieren oder einfach reinkopieren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dylan (13. Juli 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> > Der Chefredakteur tritt ins Zimmer und spricht mit Emphase: »Ein Lokalanzeiger steht niemals in der Opposition!«



Das war vielleicht 1919 so. Heute gibt es Lokalredakteure mit einem eigenen Standpunkt.
http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/region_dillenburg/standpunkte/773086_Verbote_fuer_Radler_und_Reiter_sind_ueberzogen.html

Mir hat es gefallen.


----------



## micha555 (13. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht 1919 so. Heute gibt es Lokalredakteure mit einem eigenen Standpunkt.
> http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...e_fuer_Radler_und_Reiter_sind_ueberzogen.html
> 
> Mir hat es gefallen.



Mir auch! Es gibt doch noch echte Journalisten!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (13. Juli 2012)

> http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/region_dillenburg/standpunkte/773086_Verbote_fuer_Radler_und_Reiter_sind_ueberzogen.html



Auch von mir:   2 Thumbs up


----------



## Gonzo_MB (13. Juli 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Ich glaube so langsam kommen wir an der Stelle an, wo es mit zubombadieren nicht mehr weiter geht.
> Die CDU wird ihrerseits intern sicherlich auch schon Standardantworten entworfen haben und die Politiker damit versorgt haben.
> Zumindest bilde ich mir ein, dass solche Antworten dadurch zustande kommen.
> 
> "Einfach den Inhalt der Anfrage ignorieren, auf Durchzug stellen, reines Gewissen spielen und das Standardschreiben zitieren oder einfach reinkopieren".



Genau deswegen habe ich meine Fragen auch geÃ¤ndert. Ich mache klar das ich kein "copy and pace" als Antwort haben mÃ¶chte. Nun ist die Abgeordnete aus Darmstadt dran.
Wie bereits schon gesagt. Die mÃ¼ssen genervt werden. Und wenn Sie hundert mal Grimms MÃ¤rchen als Antwort zitieren. Alternativ auf die FDP einschiesen - diese SpaÃpartei gibts ja immerhin auch noch.

Sehr geehrte Frau Irmgard Klaff-Isselman
Mich interessieren auch die Fragen des Herrn Braunholz
*Darauf eingegangen sind sie nicht.Stattdessen ist eine Standartantwort der CDU*.  zu lesen. Ich bin regelm. in ihrem Wahlkreis mit dem MTB unterwegs. Da Sie Ihren Wahlkreis kennen, wÃ¼sste ich gerne wie man als Radfahrer noch eine normale Tour fahren soll?
Jede/r der versucht nach den Vorgaben des Gesetzentwurfs einmal von Darmstadt nach Neunkirchen, bzw. weiter an den Marbachstausee zu fahren, wird schnell merken das er dort Ã¼ber Rundkurse nicht mehr ankommen wird, oder er weicht auf die StraÃen aus. Man trifft auf der Tour dorthin zwangslÃ¤ufig auf Wege die nach der Definition der CDU keine legalen Wege mehr sein werden. Wir Mountainbiker wollen nicht Querfeldein fahren. Wir wollen aber wie bisher auch, auf allen festen Wegen, und dies sind alles Wege welche in den Karten des Vermessungsamtes eingetragenen sind, fahren kÃ¶nnen. Der GroÃteil davon ist markiert. Bisher ist das legal mit Ihrem Entwurf nicht mehr.
Wie sollen Angebote vor Ort aussehen? Ein abgesteckter Rundkurs ist nicht die LÃ¶sung. Bei dem obengenannten Problem wird man so ebenfalls nicht ans Ziel kommen.
*Die Standartantwort *sagt auch dies: âErfreulicherweise wurde auch unter geltendem Recht bereits ein durchaus beachtliches Wegenetz fÃ¼r das Mountainbiken im Wald geschaffen â Meine Frage hier ist, habe ich etwas verpasst? Ich kenne den Wald und die Berge um Darmstadt sehr genau. AuÃer dem Rundkurs nÃ¶rdl. BergstraÃe ist nichts passiert. 
Jetzt, da sehr stark der Begriff des Weges in der Kritik steckt, rudert die CDU zurÃ¼ck und argumentiert das dies noch nicht fest ist. Wie ist Ihrer Meinung nach die Definition. Stehen Sie zu der 3m Regelung die vieles illegal macht was bisher erlaubt war und die Mountainbiker von heute auf morgen kriminalisiert? 
Bevor Sie auch wieder die *Standart CDU Aussagen als Antwort geben welche bei Herrn Bauer zu lesen sind*, mÃ¶chte ich Sie bitten persÃ¶nlich Stellung zu nehmen.

-Sarkasmus on-
Wahrscheinlich sind wir Biker auch an der nÃ¤chsten SteuererhÃ¶hung schuld. Die BegrÃ¼ndung dann:" Gestiegene Entsorgungskosten fÃ¼r PapiermÃ¼ll und notwendige Anschaffung grÃ¶Ãerer PapierkÃ¶rbe durch die stÃ¤ndigen EinwÃ¤nde und Schreiben der MTB-ler"
-Sarkasmus off-


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Juli 2012)

Denkt Ihr auch einmal nach, wenn Ihr eine Frage stellt?

Die braucht doch jetzt nur auf Deine "3m" antworten, dass es ein Smart auch tut - Frage tot.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (13. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr auch einmal nach, wenn Ihr eine Frage stellt?



Selbst eine "Smart" Regelung mit 2,35m macht alles illegal was bisher erlaubt war.


Gerade gefunden. Währe auch eine Möglichkeit 

http://www.handelsblatt.com/panoram...ook-zusagen-sommerfest-ausfallen/4521368.html


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Juli 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach steckt der Gesetzentwurf voller Nebelkerzen, die vom Wesentlichen ablenken sollen und die ohne den Wesensgehalt der gewünschten Regelung anzutasten leicht geändert werden können. Wir dürfen uns in der Diskussion nicht auf diese Nebenschauplätze verführen lassen. Das spielt dem Ministerium nur in die Hände.

Der Standard-Antwort des Herrn Bauer kann man entnehmen, dass, so sein derzeitiger Kenntnisstand, Singletrails für uns tabu sind und bleiben sollen. Eine Diskussion, ob Smart der Polo, bringt uns jedenfalls nicht auf die Trails zurück.


----------



## GrrIngo (13. Juli 2012)

Da ja der Polo als "Kleinstwagen" bezeichnet wurde: Haben unsere Politiker den Bezug zur Bevölkerung verloren? Der Polo hat in seiner Basisausführung:
Länge über alles: 406,4cm
Breite über alles: 190,1cm
Leergewicht: 1067kg (alle Daten der aktuellen Produktbroschüre VW Polo entnommen)
Das als Kleinstwagen zu bezeichnen, ist schon etwas, was meinen Freunden bei VW ziemlich schwer im Magen liegen dürfte.

Ansonsten bin ich noch bei dem Versuch zu verstehen, was der Herr Bauer da hereinkopiert hat. Wer die Frage/Antwort-Liste wohl verfasst hat?

Fr. Klaff-Isselman bekommt übrigens auch noch eine nette Rückmeldung - so langsam kann ich da nicht mehr nur 'Mit freundlichen Grüßen' drunter schreiben.

Gruß
   GrrIngo


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach steckt der Gesetzentwurf voller Nebelkerzen, die vom Wesentlichen ablenken sollen und die ohne den Wesensgehalt der gewünschten Regelung anzutasten leicht geändert werden können. Wir dürfen uns in der Diskussion nicht auf diese Nebenschauplätze verführen lassen. Das spielt dem Ministerium nur in die Hände.



sehe ich genauso. ich bin mir z.b. ziemlich sicher, dass das "ganzjährig befahrbar" und die regelung mit den gruppen, die zum selben zweck im wald sind, wieder entfernt oder geändert wird. das käme eh nicht durch, und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die so unglaublich blöde sein können, das ernsthaft zu denken. das ist taktik, dann kann man nämlich hinterher besser den samariter geben. lieber den kern der sache zur sprache bringen.


----------



## GrrIngo (13. Juli 2012)

und daher ist mir gerade eine kleine Anfrage an Frau Puttrich aus den Fingern gerutscht:
Sehr geehrte Frau Puttrich,
seitdem der erste Entwurf des geplanten neuen Forstgesetzes in der Öffentlichkeit ist, zeigt sich massive Kritik in weiten Bereichen der Bevölkerung sowohl am Inhalt wie auch an der Begründung. Selbst innerhalb der Jägerschaft ist die Unterstützung dafür sehr zurückhaltend. Ich hoffe sehr, dass dieser Entwurf nicht mehr zur Diskussion steht und Sie in  Kürze einen neuen Entwurf vorlegen werden, der dann auch abstimmungsfähig sein sollte. Wann (bitte belastbare Daten) wird dieser zweite Entwurf vorgestellt werden, bis wann darf dazu Stellung bezogen werden, und wann sollte über diesen Entwurf dann abgestimmt werden? 
Weiterhin stellt sich mir die Frage: Wer hat die geplante Neufassung initiiert, welche externen Experten haben am Entwurf mitgearbeitet (was ja per se erst einmal nicht falsch sein muss), und wer hat diese externen Experten finanziert?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und dem Wunsch nach einer baldigen Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juli 2012)

Heute waren wir mit dem Thema nun auch im Fernsehen  *SAT 1 in "17.30 Live"*
Waren zwar nur 2 Minuten für Biker, Forst und Waldbesitzer, aber ein passabler Anfang  Wird spätestens am Montag auf der SAT 1 Seite angesehen werden können. 

Und weiter gehts: übernächste Woche werden wir in einem Live-Talk in der selben Sendung deutlich mehr Zeit bekommen, unsere Sichtweise darzustellen. 

Am Montag Früh wird das Interview in *Radio FFH *gesendet, in dem allerdings auch die Frau Ministerin wieder ihre Lügen verbreiten wird. Also gleich was zum wach werden, denn es wird in der Morningshow gesendet und wohl auch diskutiert.


----------



## bergroff (14. Juli 2012)

Auf die HNA-Berichte der letzten Tage in Kassel und Nordhessen hat nun auch der Sprecher der SPD-Abgeordneten im Umweltausschuss des Landtages reagiert:

 Novellierung des Waldgesetzes
Gremmels (SPD): "Fairer Interessenausgleich für Sport im Wald statt bürokratischer Überregulierung"
Der Sprecher der SPD-Abgeordneten im Umweltausschuss des Hessischen Landtags, Timon Gremmels (Niestetal), bezeichnete den Entwurf des neuen Waldgesetz in Bezug auf Sport im Wald insbesondere für Mountainbiker als überzogen.
"Wir wollen, dass Sportarten im Wald, wie Mountainbiking und Geocaching, einvernehmlich gesetzlich geregelt werden. Es darf nicht sein, dass Teilnehmer dieser oder auch anderer Sportarten automatisch kriminalisiert werden, wenn sie sich abseits breiter Forstwege aufhalten oder fahren." Gleichzeitig werde ein Großteil des Waldes bewirtschaftet, oder es müssen Belange des Naturschutzes berücksichtigt werden.
"Wir brauchen einen fairen Interessenausgleich zwischen allen Nutzern im Wald und vor allem praktikable Regelungen statt einer bürokratischen Überregulierung", betont Gremmels.
[FONT="]Die absolute Mehrheit der Sportler im Wald verhalte sich einwandfrei. Schwarze Schafe gebe es überall. Eine Verschärfung der Gesetzeslage, träfe auch die, die sich bisher vorbildlich verhalten haben. "Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hilft mehr als neue Restriktionen". Die SPD-Landtagsfraktion werde daher eine Expertenanhörung im Umweltausschuss beantragen und dazu auch die Radfahrverbände DIMB und ADFC einladen. "Wir hoffen, dass die Landesregierung gesprächsbereit ist. Anderenfalls werden wir eigene Vorschläge unterbreiten, die dem Interessenausgleich besser gerecht werden", kündigte Gremmels an.[/FONT]


----------



## bergroff (14. Juli 2012)

Was macht nun grad HessenForst? 

Letzte Woche wurden in Kassel kleine Flyer verteilt, zog da was an mir vorbei oder ist das neu:

"Mountain-Biken im Wald" 

*TRAIL RULES*

*Mountainbiken gehört zu den schönsten Freizeitsportarten in der freien Natur.* 

Diese Regeln helfen dir, im Wald konfliktfrei und sicher unterwegs zu sein:

1.Biken nur auf Wegen
2.ohne Spuren
3.Bike unter Kontrolle halten
4.Respektiere andere Naturnutzer
5.Rücksicht auf die Natur
6.Rettung

Langfassung wie anbei, gibt es dass anderswo auch schon von HessenForst in Anlehnung an die trail-rules vom DIMB?


----------



## OPM (14. Juli 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Was macht nun grad HessenForst?
> 
> Letzte Woche wurden in Kassel kleine Flyer verteilt, zog da was an mir vorbei oder ist das neu:
> 
> ...



Hab ich noch nicht gesehen, wo wurde denn verteilt (in der FuZo )?

SchÃ¶ner Titel, allerdings schliesst Punkt 1 "Trampelpfade und markierte Fusswege" aus, das sind doch eben genau die Singletrails (X-Trail, II-Trail, â-Trail, â-Trail am Bismarckturm, JÃ¤ger-/FÃ¶rstersteig, JÃ¤gerpfad am DÃ¶rnberg, alles wo seit neuestem "Habichtswaldsteig" oder Eco/EsoDingsbums dransteht, etc.), die zwischen "querfeldein" und Forstautobahn liegen und den Hauptanteil des wohl nicht nur von mir genutzten Wegenetzes ausmachen.

Frecherweise wird meines Wissens ja schon jetzt versucht, fÃ¼r die neumarkierten Wegenetze, die Ã¼ber das bestehende (Symbol-)markierte Netz gelegt werden, das Radfahren einfach mal zu verbieten (also z.B. Serpentinen Hoher DÃ¶rnberg), so zumindest laut Webseite ("Der Habichtswaldsteig ist auf Pfaden nicht mit dem Rad oder Mountainbike zu befahren.")


----------



## Suedoster (14. Juli 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Was macht nun grad HessenForst?
> 
> Letzte Woche wurden in Kassel kleine Flyer verteilt, zog da was an mir vorbei oder ist das neu:
> 
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die DIMB sich die Bezeichnung "Trail Rules" in allen Schreibweisen, sowie artverwandte Ausdrücke wie "Fair on Trails" etc. hat schützen lassen, sodass sie gegen dies Machwerk, was offensichtlich ohne vorherige Rücksprache mit der DIMB produziert wurde, per Unterlassungsklage rechtlich vorgehen kann.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> "Trampelpfade und markierte Fusswege" aus,



"Markierte Fußwege" sind als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnete Wege: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Zeichen_239.svg&filetimestamp=20111113012546

Die findet man ziemlich selten im Wald 

Was ein Trampelpfad ist, darüber kann man streiten. Wenn der Forst damit Wege meint, die nicht fest sind, dann wäre das in Ordnung. Befahren dürfen wir bekanntlich derzeit schon nur "feste Wege".


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2012)

Suedoster schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die DIMB sich die Bezeichnung "Trail Rules" in allen Schreibweisen, sowie artverwandte Ausdrücke wie "Fair on Trails" etc. hat schützen lassen, sodass sie gegen dies Machwerk, was offensichtlich ohne vorherige Rücksprache mit der DIMB produziert wurde, per Unterlassungsklage rechtlich vorgehen kann.



Das wäre jetzt erst mal ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz, ist aber notiert. Aber es zeigt mal wieder, dass Hessen-Forst überhaupt nicht an einer Zusammenarbeit mit Mountainbikern und ihren Interessensvertretungen interessiert ist, denn sonst hätte er die DIMB Trail Rules unverändert übernommen und diese als DIMB Trail Rules bezeichnet. Oder er hätte wenigstens mal vorher bei der DIMB angefragt, ob man den mal über eine Anpassung der DIMB Trail Rules sprechen möchte. Alles nicht geschehen.....


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> ...
> Frecherweise wird meines Wissens ja schon jetzt versucht, für die neumarkierten Wegenetze, die über das bestehende (Symbol-)markierte Netz gelegt werden, das Radfahren einfach mal zu verbieten (also z.B. Serpentinen Hoher Dörnberg), so zumindest laut Webseite ("Der Habichtswaldsteig ist auf Pfaden nicht mit dem Rad oder Mountainbike zu befahren.")



Ein Verbot ist das ja wohl nicht:
_Der Habichtswaldsteig ist auf Pfaden nicht mit dem Rad oder Mountainbike zu befahren. _
Das Symbol daneben ist eigentlich nur ein Versuch der Illustration - zumindest sieht das für mich so aus...


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Diese Regeln helfen dir, im Wald konfliktfrei und sicher unterwegs zu sein:
> 
> 1.Biken nur auf Wegen



"... Trampelpfade und markierte Fußwege sind leider tabu."

schön, dass das Gesetz schon verabschiedet wurde, vor der Gesetzesentwurf überhaupt zur Abstimmung gebracht wurde 

Mir kommt gerade das Frühstück wieder hoch :kotz:
So langsam verliere ich jeglichen Respekt vor unserer Politik und den Behörden. Wollen die uns Bürger "vertreten" oder wollen sie uns nur verar$chen? Ich fürchte, letzteres trifft alleinig zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (14. Juli 2012)

Ein wenig Offtopic, aber wenn du die mal die regelmäßige Missachtung des Nachtflugverbots am Frankfurter Flughafen anschaust, dann weißt du ganz genau wie sehr die Bürger die jetzige Landesregierung interessieren.
Das war aber unter Koch auch nicht besser, mit Putrich und Rhein haben wir halt nun 2 besonders große Dreckspatzen in der Regierung.


----------



## Dylan (14. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Sie [_die Geocacher_] sind im Gegensatz zu Bikern z.T. ein echtes Problem, weil viele von ihnen auch in der Brut- und Setzzeit abseits der Wege "stöbern", "Schätze" auch in Naturschutzgebieten deponieren (habe mich selber beruflich  damit herumzuschlagen) und es mit der Rücksicht auf die Natur nicht so genau nehmen.



Möchte mich nochmal gegen die pauschale Verunglimpfung von Geocachern zur Wehr setzen. Hier, in diesem Bericht heißt es: _"Ein Großteil der Cacher hält sich an die Verhaltensregeln."_
Puttrich demonstrierte am Mittwoch, dass "Geocaching" nicht der Umwelt schaden muss.

Also ich denke, unter den Cachern gibt es genauso viele schwarze Schafe wie unter Bikern, Wanderern und sonstigen Bevölkerungsgruppen. So gibt es an die Cacher z.B. den Aufruf _"Cache In Trash Out"_. Auf der Plattform, auf der ich tätig bin, werden Caches vor Veröffentlichung übrigens geprüft, u.a. auf Umweltverträglichkeit. Dass eine gewisse Belastung der Natur auftritt ist unbestritten. Das sehe ich auch. Aber auch hier muss man abwägen. Geocaching ist z.B. hervorragend geeignet, Kinder vom Sofa oder PC in die Natur zu bringen. Das wird ihr letztendlich mehr nützen als schaden.

Übrigens fällt in dem oben verlinkten Video (vom März) von der Frau Ministerin der bemerkenswerte Satz:





> _"Wir wollen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auf bestimmte Dinge hinweisen, ohne mit dem drohenden Zeigefinger etwas zu verbieten."_


Na dann, Frau Puttrich, halten Sie sich doch einfach an Ihre eigenen Worte!

Einstweilen werde ich mir ein paar Bilder von unserer obersten Naturschützerin übers Bett hängen und mir meinen Teil dabei denken:





_"Da haben wir diesen Radel-Rambos aber mal so richtig eins ausgewischt, mit unserem Gesetzentwurf. Hähä, der Peter Ramsauer wäre stolz auf uns."
"Ja, Lucia, den Bikern geht so richtig die Muffe im Internet. "
"Internet? Was is'n das?  Kann man das verbieten?"_





_"Mal unter uns: Diese vollvermummten Downhillraser gehen mir beim Joggen mächtig auf den Sack. Da muss sich doch was machen lassen...?"_





_"...*überleg*... Aber wie könnte man es so dastehen lassen, als würden wir etwas Gutes für den Mountainbike-Sport und die allgemeine Volksgesundheit tun? ...*grübel*..."_





_"Ach komm, Lucie, wir tragen diese ganzjährig von zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahrbare Schotterstraße einfach bei Openmtbmap.org ein und unser Pressesprecher, Thorsten Neels, verkauft sie der Öffentlichkeit dann als Singletrail der Kategorie S5. Das klappt schon. Ich glaub, der hessische Wähler ist eh nicht so helle."_





Pressemeldung Thorsten Neels: _"Im Wangershäuser Wald wurde heute früh, unter reger Anteilnahme des Umweltministeriums, die von rücksichtslosen Mountainbikern, Rollstuhlfahrern und Reitern zerstörte Natur wieder instandgesetzt. Eigens dafür entwickelte umweltschonende Technik richtet einzelne umgefahrene Grashalme mühevoll wieder auf."_





_"Liebe Frau Puttrich! Wir als oberste Landesforstbehörde sind schon lange der Meinung, dass man das Vorhandensein von Bäumen im Wald generell verbieten sollte. Das würde viele Probleme schlagartig lösen. Mountainbiker und Wanderer hätten bessere Sicht aufeinander, Jäger hätten ein offenes Schussfeld und Wildverbiss wäre gar kein Thema mehr. Ein Wald ohne Bäume! Oder wie der Wanderer sagt: Ohne Gepäck marschiert sich's leichter! Oder wie der Herr Zimmermann einst sang: When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose.
Dafür bekommen wir den Deutschen Innovationspreis. 
Und wohin wir das anfallende Holz entsorgen, weiß ich auch schon. Qualität aus Deutschlands Mitte sozusagen._"





Und so zeigt Ministerin Puttrich einmal mehr, dass sie eine Frau der Tat ist. Während andere noch über Gesetzentwürfe schwafeln, nimmt sie die Dinge selbst in die Hand. Hessen voran!


Fotoquelle


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Juli 2012)

Danke!!! Endlich was zu lachen...

Das ist mir bei der neuen Standard-Antwort des Herrn Bauer nÃ¤mlich vergangen:

Ihnen und anderen Interessierten habe ich wie folgt die wichtigsten Fragen und Antworten zu dieser Thematik zusammengestellt:

Was muss ich mir unter "festen Waldwegen" vorstellen?
Unter einem "festen Waldweg" kann man sich einen Weg vorstellen, der bereits von einem Kleinst-PKW, wie beispielsweise einem Smart oder Polo, befahren werden kÃ¶nnte. Feste Waldwege sind nicht ausschlieÃlich die geschotterten LKW befahrbaren Holzabfuhrwege.
Feste Waldwege sind auch sogenannte "erdfeste Wege", also Wege, die nicht ausgebaut oder befestigt sind. Bei diesen erdfesten Wegen kommt es darauf an, in welchem Zustand sie sich â je nach Witterung und Jahreszeit â befinden.

Darf ich in Zukunft nur noch auf Waldwegen fahren, die auch fÃ¼r groÃe Autos geeignet sind. Ist das so richtig?
Nein. Auch feste Waldwege, auf denen im Hinblick auf die Wegesbreite zum Beispiel ein Kleinstwagen wie ein Smart oder ein Polo fahren kÃ¶nnte, stehen fÃ¼r das Radfahren im Wald und fÃ¼r das Mountainbiking grundsÃ¤tzlich zur VerfÃ¼gung.
Hilfreich und fÃ¶rderlich, insbesondere fÃ¼r die Mountainbiker, soll die geplante Neuregelung im Hessischen Waldgesetz sein, dass Waldbesitzer im Zusammenwirken mit den Mountainbikern und ggf. den regionalen Tourismusorganisationen auch schmale Waldpfade fÃ¼r die Benutzung durch die Mountainbiker freigeben kÃ¶nnen. Sogenannte Single-Trails fÃ¼r Biker kÃ¶nnen somit auf unbÃ¼rokratischere Weise als heute vereinbart und angeboten werden.

Es ist zu hÃ¶ren, dass nur Waldwege benutzt werden dÃ¼rfen, die im Winter gestreut und gerÃ¤umt werden. Stimmt das?
Nein, das stimmt nicht. Diese Behauptung beruht auf einem MissverstÃ¤ndnis. Mountainbiker sollen grundsÃ¤tzlich feste Waldwege benutzen dÃ¼rfen, denn eine RÃ¤umung oder das Streuen von Salz ist auf Waldwegen ohnehin nicht Ã¼blich.
Um fÃ¼r den Gesetzestext Beschreibungen zu finden, die nicht zu derartigen MissverstÃ¤ndnissen fÃ¼hren, findet vor der Ã¶ffentlichen Diskussion eines Gesetzes im Landtag die so genannte VerbÃ¤ndeanhÃ¶rung statt, die derzeit lÃ¤uft.

Welche FlÃ¤chen im Wald darf ich nicht betreten?
Von dem allgemeinen Recht des Betretens sind lediglich solche FlÃ¤chen im Wald ausgenommen, die eines besonderen Schutzes bedÃ¼rfen. Dies sind insbesondere VerjÃ¼ngungsflÃ¤chen, Wildruhezonen, naturschutzfachlich sehr bedeutsame FlÃ¤chen, Bereiche in denen Gefahr durch laufende Holzerntearbeiten besteht oder die aufgrund anderer Gefahrenlagen durch die ForstbehÃ¶rden gesperrt werden mÃ¼ssen (zum Beispiel bei Waldbrandgefahr).

Werden in Zukunft die erlaubten Wege durch Schilder gekennzeichnet werden?
Es erscheint sinnvoll, dass die schmaleren Waldpfade, die als zusÃ¤tzliches Angebot den Mountainbikern oder den Reitern zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt werden, im Bedarfsfall mit Hinweisschildern versehen werden. Dies ist kein zwingendes Erfordernis, aber die MÃ¶glichkeit hierzu wird durch die Neuregelung des Waldgesetzes geschaffen.
Es ist nicht generell vorgesehen, dass in Zukunft alle erlaubten Wege durch Schilder gekennzeichnet werden. Dies ist in der Umsetzung kaum leistbar und bezahlbar, es wÃ¼rde zu einem "Schilderwald" fÃ¼hren, den keiner will und keiner braucht.

Gibt es Wege, die nur von bestimmten Nutzergruppen, wie beispielweise Reitern, genutzt werden dÃ¼rfen?
Es wird auch in Zukunft Wege im Wald geben, die nur fÃ¼r bestimmte Benutzergruppen ausgewiesen sind. Diese werden dann entsprechend gekennzeichnet.

Warum wird denn das hessische Forstgesetz geÃ¤ndert? Und warum heiÃt es dann Waldgesetz?
Das Forstgesetzt stammt aus den 70er Jahren. Es wurde seither durch verschiedene Verordnungen oder durch Ãnderungen einzelner Paragraphen immer wieder aktualisiert.
Nachdem 2010 das Bundeswaldgesetz novelliert wurde, passten viele Formulierungen dieser beiden Gesetze nicht mehr zusammen. Mit den Ãnderungen des hessischen Forstgesetzes werden vor allem Ãberregulierungen abgeschafft. Das Gesetz hat beispielsweise zukÃ¼nftig noch 33 statt bisher 62 Paragraphen. Inhaltlich wird bei den Betretensrechten der BÃ¼rgerinnen und BÃ¼rger das Angebot vor das Gebot gestellt.

Wann tritt das neue Waldgesetz in Kraft?
Wann das derzeit auf den Weg gebrachte Hessische Waldgesetz in Kraft treten kann, hÃ¤ngt von dem Fortschritt des Ã¼blichen gesetzlichen Verfahrens ab. Seit dem 27. Juni 2012 befindet sich der Gesetzentwurf zum Waldgesetz in der AnhÃ¶rung der VerbÃ¤nde, die bis zum 22. August 2012 die MÃ¶glichkeit haben ihre Anregungen oder Einwendungen anzubringen. Unter den angehÃ¶rten VerbÃ¤nden befinden sich unter anderem auch der Hessische Radfahrerverband e.V. und die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (DIMB).
Erst nach WÃ¼rdigung der eingegangenen Stellungnahmen und der dadurch fÃ¼r notwendig oder zweckmÃ¤Ãig erachteten Ãnderungen wird im Herbst der Gesetzentwurf in den Landtag eingebracht und dort Ã¶ffentlich diskutiert. Der Landtag beschlieÃt letztendlich, was in dem Gesetz steht und geregelt wird.

Was dÃ¼rfen denn FuÃgÃ¤nger und Wanderer im Wald?
Deutschland ist ein sehr waldreiches Land, und schon seit jeher haben die Menschen in unserem Lande eine tief verwurzelte Beziehung zum Wald. Von den rund 2 Millionen WaldeigentÃ¼mern in Deutschland wird daher auf der Grundlage des Grundgesetzes und des Bundeswaldgesetzes erwartet, dass sie ihr Eigentum, ihren Wald, den Menschen zu Zwecken der Erholung zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen.
Jeder darf den Wald auch auÃerhalb der Waldwege oder Waldpfade frei betreten. Von dieser Betretungsregelung ausgenommen sind VerjÃ¼ngungsflÃ¤chen im Wald, WaldflÃ¤chen und Waldwege, auf den Holzerntearbeiten stattfinden oder die wegen anderen Gefahrenlagen von den ForstbehÃ¶rden gesperrt werden mÃ¼ssen.
Aus GrÃ¼nden des Naturschutzes besteht zum Beispiel im hessischen Nationalpark Kellerwald-Edersee ein sogenanntes "Wegegebot" auch fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger; d.h. im Nationalpark darf abseits der Wege und Wanderpfade der Wald nicht betreten werden.

Was genau Ã¤ndert sich fÃ¼r Waldbesucher durch das neue Waldgesetz?
FÃ¼r die meisten Waldbesucher bleibt alles beim Alten. Dies gilt insbesondere fÃ¼r SpaziergÃ¤nger und Wanderer, fÃ¼r Reiter, fÃ¼r Kutschfahrer und nicht zuletzt auch fÃ¼r Menschen, die auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen sind.
In stark genutzten Waldgebieten kam es in den vergangenen Jahren infolge der technischen und sportlichen Entwicklung beim Mountainbiking mit den eben genannten Waldbesuchern und Nutzergruppen zu Konflikten. Das neue Hessische Waldgesetz soll hier einen Beitrag liefern und eine Grundlage schaffen, um derartige Konflikte und Gefahrensituationen zu vermeiden.
FÃ¼r die Mountainbiker schaffen die Neuregelungen die Grundlage, dass - im Gegensatz zur bisherigen Regelung - attraktive Angebote fÃ¼r Strecken, Single-Trails oder Flow-Trails, und auch fÃ¼r sogenannte "Bikeparks" oder "Downhill-Racingstrecken" geschaffen werden kÃ¶nnen. Dies war bislang auf der Grundlage des Hessischen Forstgesetzes so nicht oder nur mit umstÃ¤ndlichen bÃ¼rokratischen Genehmigungsverfahren mÃ¶glich.

Nach derzeitiger Rechtslage auf Basis des Bundeswaldgesetzes und des geltenden Hessischen Forstgesetzes ist nÃ¤mlich das Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Waldwegen, nicht aber auf schmalen Waldpfaden bzw. Single-Trails gestattet. Das ist bereits seit Jahrzehnten so, nach unserer Ansicht aber nicht mehr zeitgemÃ¤Ã. Um die gesetzliche Situation dem verÃ¤nderten Freizeitverhalten anzupassen, soll das neue Waldgesetz im Gegensatz zu der bisherigen Gesetzeslage ermÃ¶glichen, dass ein Befahren mit Mountainbikes im Waldbestand auch auf schmalen Pfaden erlaubt oder geduldet werden kann. Waldbesitzer kÃ¶nnen sich - anders als bisher - einfacher und schneller mit Bikern auf Trails einigen.
Im Falle von Bikeparks, Racing-Strecken, Flow-Trails u. Ã¤. sollen kÃ¼nftig Ã¼ber Rahmenvereinbarungen, GestattungsvertrÃ¤ge, PachtvertrÃ¤ge oder Regelungen zu Haftungsfragen attraktive Angebote geschaffen werden kÃ¶nnen. Diese Angebote sind auf der Basis der bisherigen gesetzlichen Regelung nicht oder nur schwer mÃ¶glich.

Wie soll das mit den Angeboten fÃ¼r Mountainbiker geregelt werden?
Hessen ist mit 42 % seiner LandesflÃ¤che â gleichauf mit Rheinland-Pfalz â das waldreichste Bundesland. FÃ¼r alle Waldbesucher wurden von der Landesregierung und insbesondere von der Hessischen Landesforstverwaltung seit jeher attraktive Angebote geschaffen. Dies soll auch zukÃ¼nftig so sein.
Im Hinblick auf die Mountainbiker und insbesondere auf diejenigen Biker, die die besondere sportliche Herausforderung auf schmalen, steileren Waldpfaden suchen, sollen attraktive MÃ¶glichkeiten in den Regionen und vor Ort geschaffen werden.

Wie soll das praktisch gehen? Was machen die ForstÃ¤mter?
Angebote sind nur gemeinsam und in einer vertrauensvollen Partnerschaft mÃ¶glich. Den hessischen ForstÃ¤mtern kommt hierbei sicherlich eine groÃe Bedeutung und zentrale Rolle zu. Die hessischen ForstÃ¤mter sind angewiesen, aktiv nach Strecken und attraktiven Trails zu suchen und sie bekannt zu machen.
Im Zusammenwirken und in Partnerschaft mit den Waldbesitzern, den VerbÃ¤nden der Radfahrer und Mountainbiker, den Kommunen und Landkreisen, den Naturparken und TourismusverbÃ¤nden sollen die ForstÃ¤mter aktiv auf ein attraktives Streckennetz fÃ¼r Radfahrer und Mountainbiker hinwirken. HierfÃ¼r schafft das geplante Waldgesetz die Grundlage.

Was kÃ¶nnen die Mountainbiker tun?
Insbesondere die Mountainbiker und deren VerbÃ¤nde haben selbst die MÃ¶glichkeit, Streckennetze oder Einrichtungen wie Bikeparks oder Flow-Trails zu konzipieren und vorzuschlagen. Im Gegensatz zur bisherigen Regelung ist es fÃ¼r eine Realisierung dieser Projekte ausreichend, wenn die jeweiligen Waldbesitzer diesem Vorschlag zustimmen.
Insbesondere im Staatswald und in den WÃ¤ldern der StÃ¤dte und Gemeinden in Hessen besteht bereits jetzt eine groÃe Offenheit und Bereitschaft, derartigen Vorhaben zuzustimmen, sie zu dulden und ggf. durch flankierende MaÃnahmen wie Streckenkennzeichnungen, Hinweisschilder zu unterstÃ¼tzen.

Wie sehen solche Angebote fÃ¼r Mountainbiker aus?
Die Angebote fÃ¼r Mountainbiker kÃ¶nnen sehr unterschiedlich sein. Das reicht von der Duldung, dass bestimmte Strecken befahren werden Ã¼ber die Beschilderung von Strecken bis hin zum Bau von Downhill-Trails oder Renn- und Trainingsstrecken fÃ¼r Wettkampsportler. Durch eine enge Abstimmung mit allen Beteiligten vor Ort konnten bereits in der Vergangenheit â allerdings leider nur schwerfÃ¤llig und mit bÃ¼rokratischen Hemmnissen - mehrere solcher Strecken ausgewiesen werden. Wir mÃ¶chten, dass das Angebot fÃ¼r Mountainbiker stetig und auf einfache Art und Weise erweitert werden kann.

Wie verhÃ¤lt es sich in kommunalen und privaten WÃ¤ldern?
Auch im kommunalen und privaten Waldbesitz setzen sich die ForstÃ¤mter fÃ¼r entsprechende LÃ¶sungen ein. So hat sich zum Beispiel eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit den Naturparken als sehr konstruktiv erwiesen. Im Werra-MeiÃner-Kreis und Vogelsbergkreis konnten Round- und Single-Trails festgelegt werden. Die UnterstÃ¼tzung bei der Einrichtung und des Betriebs von Bikepark und Abfahrtstrecke in den Kommunen Willingen und Beerfelden sind ebenfalls zu erwÃ¤hnen.

Wie erkenne ich, ob ich einen privaten bzw. Ã¶ffentlichen Wald betrete und gibt es hierbei Unterschiede bei der Freizeitnutzung?
In Hessen steht der Wald zu 40 % im Eigentum des Landes, zu 35 % gehÃ¶rt er den jeweiligen Kommunen und zu 25 % ist er im Eigentum von rund 60.000 privaten Waldbesitzern. Diese Waldbesitzarten sind in den Regionen sehr eng und mosaikartig miteinander verzahnt.
Es wÃ¤re ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen, diese zum Teil sehr kleinparzellierten WaldflÃ¤chen im Hinblick auf den jeweiligen EigentÃ¼mer mit Beschilderungen zu kennzeichnen.
Die BÃ¼rgerinnen und BÃ¼rger kÃ¶nnen folglich, wenn sie im Wald Erholung suchen, in der Regel nicht wissen und unterscheiden, ob sie sich nun in einem privaten, einem kommunalen oder einem staatlichen Wald befinden.
Dies ist auch nicht erforderlich, denn das sogenannte "Waldbetretungsrecht" erÃ¶ffnet den Waldbesuchern den Zugang zum Wald unabhÃ¤ngig von der jeweiligen Waldbesitzart.
Auch bei der Freizeitnutzung im Wald gibt es hierbei zunÃ¤chst keine Unterschiede. Wenn Freizeitnutzungen oder organisierte Veranstaltungen im Wald geplant werden, die Ã¼ber das forstrechtlich grundsÃ¤tzlich erlaubte MaÃ hinausgehen, ist die Zustimmung des jeweiligen Waldbesitzers erforderlich.

Wie will man die Einhaltung des Gesetzes kontrollieren?
Die FÃ¶rster und Mitarbeiter der Forstverwaltung machen die Betroffenen auf falsches Handeln aufmerksam. Und sie kÃ¶nnen bei wiederholtem Zuwiderhandeln Ordnungsgelder verhÃ¤ngen. Das ist bei der heutigen Gesetzeslage so und wird in Zukunft auch so bleiben.

Mit freundlichem GruÃ
Alexander Bauer 


Sehr geehrter Herr Bauer,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre sehr ausfÃ¼hrliche und aufschlussreiche Antwort.

Wie man Ihren AusfÃ¼hrungen entnehmen kann, beschÃ¤ftigen Sie sich mittlerweile umfassend mit dem Thema und haben sich auch von dritter Stelle, wohl dem HMUELV, mit Informationen versorgt. 

Aus dem Wortlaut von Â§ 4 der 2. DVO zum HForstG: fÃ¼r eine Benutzung freigegeben:
1. fÃ¼r das Befahren mit FahrrÃ¤dern und KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen alle festen Waldwege,
2. fÃ¼r das Befahren mit Kutschen die festen Waldwege mit einer Nutzbreite von mindestens 2 m,
3. fÃ¼r das Reiten die festen Waldwege mit einer Nutzbreite von mindestens 2 m sowie die
gekennzeichneten Reitpfade.

Unredlich scheint mir deshalb, die erst mit dem aktuellen Gesetzentwurf des HMUELV aufgekommene, der Auslegung der Gerichte und dem Wortlaut der eigenen DVO  widersprechende, Definition der "festen Wege" bereits fÃ¼r die Vergangenheit anzunehmen. 

Kann Ihnen das Ministerium, oder Sie mir, eine Quelle nennen, die vor 2012 den "festen Weg" ausschlieÃlich als durch "mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahrbar" definiert (gerne auch auÃerhalb Hessens)?

Es ist offensichtlich ein untauglicher Versuch des Ministeriums die Ãffentlichkeit und auch die Abgeordneten im Sinne des Waldeigentums Ã¼ber die derzeitige Rechtslage und die Auswirkungen auf das Betretungsrecht zu tÃ¤uschen.

Insoweit sind auch die AusfÃ¼hrungen zur derzeitig geltenden Rechtslage einfach nur falsch und die AusfÃ¼hrungen zu den vermeintlichen Verbesserungen fÃ¼r Radfahrer hinfÃ¤llig.

Sehen Sie sich bitte die BegrÃ¼ndung zu Art. 26 BayNatSchG (gilt auch fÃ¼r den Wald und entspricht dem aktuellen hessischen Betretungsrecht fÃ¼r Radfahrer) an.
http://www.bayern.landtag.de/www/El...en/Basisdrucksachen/0000003500/0000003511.pdf 

Warum meint man in Hessen, anders als in Bayern oder NRW, auf der Grundlage der gleichen rechtlichen Voraussetzungen keinen fairen Ausgleich der verschiedenen Interessen hergestellt zu haben?

MfG


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2012)

Man muss sich so langsam echt fragen, ob die im Ministerium und in den Fraktionen keine Juristen haben. Wenn der Herr Bauer und andere ankündigen, man werde trotz Verbot das Befahren von Singletrails dulden und nur in bestimmten Fällen eingreifen und das Verbot durchsetzen, dann zeigt sich darin ein höchst befremdliches Verfassungsverständnis. Man muss sich sogar die Frage stellen, auf welche Verfassung man hier seinen Eid abgelegt hat.

Etwas zu verbieten und gleichzeitig anzukündigen, man werde es überwiegend dulden und nur in Ausnahmefällen bestrafen, ist Willkür und hat in einem Rechtsstaat keine Berechtigung.


----------



## jan84 (14. Juli 2012)

> [...]Insbesondere die Mountainbiker und deren Verbände haben selbst die Möglichkeit, Streckennetze oder Einrichtungen wie Bikeparks oder Flow-Trails zu konzipieren und vorzuschlagen. Im Gegensatz zur bisherigen Regelung ist es für eine Realisierung dieser Projekte ausreichend, wenn die jeweiligen Waldbesitzer diesem Vorschlag zustimmen.[...]



D.h. wenn ich in meinem privaten Wald eine DH-Strecke (ohne Holzkonstrukte), einen Pumptrack, Trail oder ähnliches bauen will darf ich das ?

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich frag` mich auch, was deren Juristen von Beruf sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das reicht von der *Duldung*, dass bestimmte Strecken befahren werden



 
und schon wieder komm ich mir einfach nur aufs tiefste verar$cht vor!

boah, ich muss mich mal kurz im wald abreagieren...


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Danke!!! Endlich was zu lachen...
> 
> Das ist mir bei der neuen Standard-Antwort des Herrn Bauer nämlich vergangen:...



Ein wenig hat er aber immer recht:
_...dass es keinen Regelungsbedarf gibt kann doch nicht ernsthaft bestritten werden..._  Quelle


----------



## Innocent (14. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nein. Auch feste Waldwege, auf denen im Hinblick auf die Wegesbreite zum Beispiel ein Kleinstwagen wie ein Smart oder ein Polo fahren könnte, stehen für das Radfahren im Wald und für das *Mountainbiking* grundsätzlich zur Verfügung.




Radfahren im Wald war schon die richtige Bezeichnung dafür


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Juli 2012)

@Innocent: 

Herr Neels wird nicht mÃ¼de ...:
Thorsten Neels, Sprecher des Umweltministeriums, hÃ¤lt dagegen: Das Radfahren abseits von befestigten Wegen sei sowieso die ganze Zeit verboten gewesen. âEs wird so getan, als sei alles im Wald erlaubt, das stimmt aber nicht.â Denn der momentane Gesetzestext lÃ¤sst Raum fÃ¼r Interpretation: Es ist nicht definiert, was ein befestigter Weg ist. Das werde nun geregelt. Zumal das ursprÃ¼ngliche Gesetz aus den siebziger Jahren stamme. Aus einer Zeit, in der FahrrÃ¤der hÃ¶chstens mit einer Drei-Gang-Nabenschaltung ausgestattet waren. Mit dem neuen Gesetz werde dem neuen Freizeitverhalten der Fahrradfahrer Rechnung getragen. Neels: âIm Grunde Ã¤ndere sich nichts. Aber mit dem neuen Gesetz sind wir in der Lage, mehr spezielle Angebote fÃ¼r Mountainbiker zu schaffen.â Das war vorher nicht mÃ¶glich. Waldbesitzer kÃ¶nnten dann entsprechende Pfade oder lenkerbreite Singletrails freigeben, die etwa im Wald lebende Wildtiere nicht stÃ¶ren. AuÃerdem relativiert der Sprecher: Keine Gruppe mÃ¼sse sich vorher anmelden. Das sei lediglich bei offiziellen Veranstaltungen der Fall. Auch das war vorher die Regel. âWir wollen vermeiden, dass es zu Konflikten unter den Waldbesuchern und der Natur kommtâ, sagt Neels.

Wie wÃ¤re es mal mit einer offiziellen Gegendarstellung. Mir wird ja jedes mal schlecht.

aus: âWir werden aus dem Wald verbanntâ, EXTRA-TIPP


Auf Echo-online wenigstens ein Bericht ohne den Herrn Neels:

"Niemand will durch den Wald brettern"

Ebenso die MAIN-SPITZE:
RÃ¼sselsheimer Mountainbiker protestieren gegen Gesetzesentwurf von Landesregierung


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Radfahren abseits von befestigten Wegen sei sowieso die ganze Zeit verboten gewesen. ... Denn der momentane Gesetzestext lässt Raum für Interpretation: Es ist nicht definiert, was ein befestigter Weg ist.



Ist der eigentlich so doof, dass er nicht mal merkt, wie er sich selbst innerhalb von 2 Sätzen widerspricht?
Wenn ein fester Weg (nicht befestigt, schon wieder falsch ) nicht definiert sein soll (auch falsch, hat ja das VG Köln längst erledigt), wie kann dann das Radfahren auf festen (nicht befestigten) Wegen verboten sein? Mal abgesehen davon, dass hier gleich zwei Falschaussagen drin stecken, ergibt das nicht mal Sinn. 
Mir ist jetzt auch schon wieder schlecht. Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen, morgens in diesen Thread reinzuschauen.

Offizielle Darstellung der DIMB speziell und alleinig zu diesem Thema fände ich auch nicht schlecht. Ruhig mit noch mehr Nachdruck als in der ersten Stellungnahme und wenn's sein muss in genauso dumpf-populistischem Tonfall wie die Statements der Politiker! Wenn der Herr Neels schon die Dauerschleife praktiziert, können wir das auch.


----------



## Svenos (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,
offenbar springen nun immer mehr Medien auf das Thema an. Die Internet-Meldungen der Presse nehmen jedenfalls zu. Hier gilt es Flagge zu zeigen. Da müssen mehr Kommentare kommen!!!!! Auch wenn die Reichweiten der einzelnen Portale nicht besonders hoch sein mag. Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Botschaft in den Redaktionen ankommt. Die Redakteure müssen erkennen, welches Konfliktpotential in dem Gesetzentwurf steckt. Wenn wir das schaffen, ist viel erreicht und es kann ein Selbstläufer daraus werden. Also ran an den PC, das Wetter ist heute eh nicht so dolle zum Biken....


----------



## f.topp (15. Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen,
hab da mal ne Rechtsfrage.
Ich hab mir den §15 jetzt schon öfter durchgelesen. Das Betretungsrecht wird doch für alle Waldbesucher eingeschränkt, oder sehe ich das falsch? Erlaubt sind prinzipiell nur die Forstraßen auch für Fußgänger u. Reiter. Das Reiten und Befahren ist ja dem Betreten gleichgestellt. Demnach wären die Trails für alle zu. 
Wieso regen sich da nur die Biker drüber auf?


----------



## Kapottmacha (15. Juli 2012)

Ich ziehe mir ne Sturmhaube über & dann gehts ab durch den Wald.Wer soll mich denn dann kriegen oder erkennen.dann macht das biken noch mehr spass. Mal ehrlich wer will das kontrollieren??!!bei mir hier im Wald ist eh so wenig los da kann ich getrost auch weiter nackt fahren


----------



## camaroracer (15. Juli 2012)

Kapottmacha schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mir ne Sturmhaube über & dann gehts ab durch den Wald.Wer soll mich denn dann kriegen oder erkennen.dann macht das biken noch mehr spass. Mal ehrlich wer will das kontrollieren??!!bei mir hier im Wald ist eh so wenig los da kann ich getrost auch weiter nackt fahren


 

Es sind genau Leute mit solcher Grundeinstellung die das Bild aller Mountainbiker in der Öffentlichkeit so negativ darstellen  . Statt falsche Gesetze durch konstruktive Mitarbeit zu verhindern wird schon im Vorfeld der halbkriminelle Untergrund befürwortet.

Dein Forenname ist wohl Programm . . . . .

AB DURCH DEN WALD ist für die Normalbürger gleich Querfeldein.

ICH finde solche Posts gerade zur Zeit sehr kontraproduktiv.

Denke bitte in Zukunft vorher mal darüber nach, das besonders in diesen Tagen, sehr viele Leute die keine Biker sind hier mitlesen . . .

*DANKE*


----------



## Dylan (15. Juli 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> hab da mal ne Rechtsfrage.
> Ich hab mir den §15 jetzt schon öfter durchgelesen.



Das geht mir auch so, aber es scheint irgend eine Grundregel zu geben, wonach Gesetzestexte für das Volk möglichst unverständlich und für Juristen möglichst auslegungsfähig abzufassen sind. 



f.topp schrieb:


> Das Betretungsrecht wird doch für alle Waldbesucher eingeschränkt, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Das Betretungsrecht ist, von Abs. 3 mal abgesehen, nur eingeschränkt, wenn es von mehreren Personen in Anspruch genommen wird. (Abs. 4)
_"Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes,..."_

Dabei wird offen gelassen,

1. was *Betreten* bedeutet, (Heißt das, die zweite Person muss mit mir zusammen, also genau zur gleichen Zeit, die Waldgrenze überqueren? Oder bedeutet "den Wald betreten" auch, wenn die zweite Person 10 m vor mir in den Wald geht und sich also in diesem schon befindet, wenn ich den Wald betrete?)
2. was *mehre* Personen sind, (Meiner Meinung nach, mehr als eine.)
3. was *der Wald* ist, (Wenn ich mit dem Rad in den Odenwald fahre und ein anderer Biker tut dies in 50 km Entfernung ebenfalls, betreten dann mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zwecks?)
4. was ein *gemeinsamer Zwec*k ist. (Muss ich einen entgegenkommenden Radfahrer anhalten, um ihn nach dem Zweck seines Radfahrens zu befragen? Also angenommen, ich fahre Rad, um ein paar Pfunde loszuwerden und er fährt Rad, um seiner Großmutter Wein zu bringen, ist das dann ein unterschiedlicher Zweck, oder ist das Radeln an sich eine Gemeinsamkeit und wir müssen den Waldbesitzer ausfindig machen, um eine Genehmigung zu beantragen?)

Das klingt jetzt ziemlich absurd, ist aber die Folge, wenn Juristen nicht in der Lage oder willens sind, eindeutige Gesetzestexte zu formulieren. Es obliegt dann im Streitfall dem Richter, herauszufinden, welche Intention der Gesetzgeber gehabt haben mag.



f.topp schrieb:


> Erlaubt sind prinzipiell nur die Forstraßen auch für Fußgänger u. Reiter. Das Reiten und Befahren ist ja dem Betreten gleichgestellt.



Das Reiten und Befahren auf festen Waldwegen und Straßen ist dem Betreten gleichgestellt, aber nicht umgekehrt. Jeder darf den Wald betreten, dazu gehört auch das Radfahren und Reiten auf festen Waldwegen...



f.topp schrieb:


> Demnach wären die Trails für alle zu.



Nein, Pilze sammeln darfst Du weiterhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (15. Juli 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Im gültigen Gesetz heißt es sinngemäß:" jeder darf den Wald betreten, Radfahren ist nur auf Wegen gestattet". Zu Fuß darf ich überall lang (außer die Ausnahmen), also auch querfeldein. Mit dem Rad halt nur auf Wegen. 
Im neuen Text darf auch jeder den Wald betreten aber eben nur auf den Forststraßen.
Pilzesuchen also nur am (Forst)wegesrand...


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2012)

Auszug aus dem Gesetzesentwurf:
"(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung nach den Maßgaben von § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 3 und 4 des Bundeswaldgesetzes und der nachfolgenden Absätze 2 bis 4 betreten.
(2) Dem Betreten gleichgestellt sind das
1. Radfahren,
2. Fahren mit Kutschen und Krankenfahrstühlen sowie
3. Reiten
auf festen Waldwegen und auf Straßen im Wald. Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, die von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können."

Für mich heißt das: jeder darf den Wald betreten (also auch Pilzesammeln). Radfahren, Kutschenfahren, Reiten sind dem Betreten gleichgestellt; jedoch nur gleichgestellt (Achtung, Einschränkung) auf festen Waldwegen. Sprich, Radfahrer und alle anderen sind eben doch nicht den Fußgängern gleichtestellt, bzw. nur in dem Fall, dass sie sich auf Forstpisten aufhalten


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2012)

Wir hätten da mal wieder was zum kommentieren, diesmal meldet sich der forstpolitische Sprecher zu Wort und versucht uns gespielte Aufregung zu unterstellen

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...nbiker-Streit-um-neues-Wegerecht;art25,591545


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wir hätten da mal wieder was zum kommentieren, diesmal meldet sich der forstpolitische Sprecher zu Wort und versucht uns gespielte Aufregung zu unterstellen
> 
> http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...nbiker-Streit-um-neues-Wegerecht;art25,591545



da in dem Artikel auch das Thema "Willkür" angesprochen wurde: 
im nächsten Presseinterview bitte den Herrn Bauer und seine Ausführung mit der "Duldung" zitieren. Danke 
Wenn der Journalist/Redakteur dann ein kleines bisschen Verstand hat, wird er das sicherlich sehr lustig und aufschlussreich hinsichtlich des Rechtsverständnisses unserer Landesregierung finden


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juli 2012)

würde es ev. nicht auch sinn machen, die bayrische regelung als sinnvolles gegenbeispiel etwas mehr zu thematisieren?
ich glaube das im bayrischen mittelgebirgs- und alpenraum der freizeitdruck der diversen gruppen um ein vielfaches höher ist wie in hessen und trotzdem eine für ALLE beteiligten deutlich bessere lösung gefunden wurde.

ciao
flo


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Juli 2012)

Gestern und heute gab es Radiosendungen unter anderem mit meinen letzte Woche aufgezeichneten Interviews. 

Bei FFH hat der Moderator in der Morning Show leider zum Schluss nen Kommentar rausgelassen wie: "ist ja auch nicht gut, wenn die Biker hier alles kaputt machen..." Etwas schade 

Aber die Chance, dass jetzt immer mehr Biker aufhorchen und auf die Barrikaden gehen, ist recht gut. Wenn ich alleine schon sehe, wie viele Kollegen und nicht bikende Bekannte mich jetzt angerufen haben "Du warst im Radio", ist klar, wie viele wir über diese Medien aufmerksam machen können. 

Am 26. oder 27. werde ich zum Talk bei SAT1 sein. Da haben wir dann deutlich mehr Zeit, unsere Sichtweise in 1730live darzustellen.


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2012)

tja, die tollen radio-moderatoren mit ihren locker-flockigen sprüchen ... 

aber egal - hauptsache es erfahren mehr und mehr von dem unsinn, den cdu/fdp hier planen.


----------



## Harvester (16. Juli 2012)

es heisst hier immer wieder das man sich als Gruppe ne Erlaubnis beim Waldbesitzer holen müsste. Ist es im Text nicht anders gemeint, das man grundsätzlich auch als Gruppe in den Wald darf, jedoch der Besitzer aus bestimmten Gründen sprich im Einzelfall es verbieten darf? Somit werden doch alle Argumentation hinsichtlich einer benötigten Genemigung hinfällig....


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Juli 2012)

Es ist doch klar, das wenn schon die nötigen Argumente für die geplante Gesetztesänderung fehlen eine regelrechte Hetz- bzw. Schmutzkampagne / FUD gegen Mountainbiker laufen muss(te). In solchen Vorgängen sind die meisten Politiker äußerst geschickt. Entsprechend muss man der Sache begegnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (16. Juli 2012)

... jetzt in der Sat1-Mediathek abrufbar:

http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/neu/...12/07/13/streit-um-mountainbike-strecken.html






 weiter so!


----------



## wusel_ffm (16. Juli 2012)

Hab mir die Freiheit genommen und den Kommentar vom Moderator per Mail mal als wenig journalistisch zu bezeichnen. War aber ganz freundlich und bestimmt, das Normale Biker eben keine Wege zerstören. Was ich für meine Person auch ausschliessen kann.

Also ne Mail an FFH


----------



## Athabaske (16. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Gestern und heute gab es Radiosendungen unter anderem mit meinen letzte Woche aufgezeichneten Interviews.
> 
> Bei FFH hat der Moderator in der Morning Show leider zum Schluss nen Kommentar rausgelassen wie: "ist ja auch nicht gut, wenn die Biker hier alles kaputt machen..." Etwas schade
> 
> ...


...im weiter vorne verlinkten Video ist aber schon wieder vom Querfeldeinfahren die Rede - verstehe das wer will...


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2012)

Das Problem des Begriffs "Querfeldein" liegt darin, dass die Politik damit etwas verbotenes suggeriert und es mit dem Fahren abseits der Wege (was tatsächlich verboten ist) in unzulässiger Weise in Zusammenhang bringt.

Das funktioniert natürlich nur deshalb so konsequent, weil für die Politik aktuell nur "mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahrbare Wege" (Forststraßen) "feste Wege" sind.

Wir tun gut daran nur zwischen "Fahren auf (festen) Wegen" und "fahren abseits der Wege" zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Tilman (16. Juli 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> es heisst hier immer wieder das man sich als Gruppe ne Erlaubnis beim Waldbesitzer holen müsste. Ist es im Text nicht anders gemeint, das man grundsätzlich auch als Gruppe in den Wald darf, jedoch der Besitzer aus bestimmten Gründen sprich im Einzelfall es verbieten darf? Somit werden doch alle Argumentation hinsichtlich einer benötigten Genemigung hinfällig....


 
Man muß sich eine Genehmigung holen, wenn

jedes Gruppenmitglied den gleichen Zweck verfolgt und
.
damit eine Schädigung des Waldes droht
Wie will eine Gruppe oder ein Waldbesitzer letzteres herausbekommen? Ist vor jeder Biketour eine Konferenz mit Mediator angesagt? Fragen über Fragen!

Die Regelung ist schlecht, weil sie völlig praxisfern ist und weil offensichtlich das Gesagte nicht das Gemeinte ist. Wie also soll ein gesetzestreuer Biker mit so einem Text umgehen, den man erst "genau interpretieren" muß (so der HMUELV Pressesprecher), bevor man im vorliegenden Fall auch nicht schlauer ist als vorher.

http://hwg2.axbruch.de


----------



## Dylan (16. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Etwas zu verbieten und gleichzeitig anzukündigen, man werde es überwiegend dulden und nur in Ausnahmefällen bestrafen, ist Willkür und hat in einem Rechtsstaat keine Berechtigung.



Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Aber was erwartest Du von einem Bundesland, in dessen Landesverfassung noch die Todesstrafe vorgesehen ist?


> Bis heute erlaubt der Art. 21 Abs. 1 der Verfassung des Landes Hessen aus dem Jahr 1946 bei besonders schweren Verbrechen ein richterliches Todesurteil auf Grund eines Strafgesetzes.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todesstrafe#Bundesrepublik

Zum Glück hat das Grundgesetz was dagegen, ansonsten würden wohl auffälligen Bikern in Hessen nicht nur ihre "Tatwerkzeuge" weg genommen, sondern sie sogleich vom Förster an den nächsten Baum geknüpft. Hessen im Mittelalter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (16. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Aber was erwartest Du von einem Bundesland, in dessen Landesverfassung noch die Todesstrafe vorgesehen ist?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todesstrafe#Bundesrepublik
> 
> Zum Glück hat das Grundgesetz was dagegen, ansonsten würden wohl auffälligen Bikern in Hessen nicht nur ihre "Tatwerkzeuge" weg genommen, sondern sie sogleich vom Förster an den nächsten Baum geknüpft. Hessen im Mittelalter!


 
Also wenn ich mir die Politik von Koch und Bouffier anschaue, dann sind wir schon lange im mittelalterlichen Hessen angelangt. 
Damals gab es übrigens viel weniger Wald, was den verbissenen Verteilungskampf der damaligen Zeit noch erklären kann. 
Der aktuelle "Kreuzzug" gegen die Radfahrer passt in den politischen Zeitgeist (siehe Minister Ramsauer) und soll von den großen "Umweltschweinen" (siehe Flughafen) ablenken. 
Einen einzelnen Biker im Wald kann man schön anzeigen und abstrafen. Ich "freue" mich schon auf das Heer der selbsternannten "Hilfssheriffs", die uns künftig maßregeln wollen. Da sind wir Deutschen ganz groß.

Mal was Konstruktives: Gibt es schon Pläne wegen Demo oder so? Ich finde keine Infos, falls da was geplant ist. Bevor das öffentliche Interesse abflacht, sollte man die Aufmerksamkeit nutzen. 

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Athabaske (16. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> ..OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


...wie definierst Du Weg?


----------



## Svenos (16. Juli 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...wie definierst Du Weg?


 Das kann ich mit Worten nicht beschreiben. Das muss man selbst "erfahren" (Achtung! Wortspiel) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich sag`s mal so: Ich finde immer einen Weg zum Ziel...


OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Asrael (16. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Mal was Konstruktives: Gibt es schon Pläne wegen Demo oder so? Ich finde keine Infos, falls da was geplant ist. Bevor das öffentliche Interesse abflacht, sollte man die Aufmerksamkeit nutzen.



Jep die Demo in Wiesbaden ist in Arbeit, da aber zur Zeit Sommerpause im hessischen Landtag ist wird noch ein wenig gewartet um auch den größt möglichen Effekt zu erzielen.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> ...Ich sag`s mal so: Ich finde immer einen Weg zum Ziel...


...und der ist dann ganzjährig mit einem Vierradfahrzeug befahrbar?


----------



## delicious (16. Juli 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wird es imho auf sowas hinauslaufen, daß als Alternativvorschlag der Passus "mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahrbare Wege" umgeändert wird in 2 Meter breite Wege, wie hier in BW ...

Das wird dann als großes Entgegenkommen gelobt werden. Falls die MTBler damit dann nicht einverstanden sind, kann man ja dann leicht den Vorwurf fehlender Kompromissbereitschaft machen.

Ich hoffe zwar mal das Beste, aber ich denke schon, daß man erstmal als "Verhandlungsmasse" das Gesetz schärfer darstellt als man will, um dann großspurig von einigen Forderungen abzusehen. Im Kern gehts ja um die Definition "befestigter Weg" und darum, Trails als solche auszuschliessen.


----------



## Svenos (16. Juli 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und der ist dann ganzjährig mit einem Vierradfahrzeug befahrbar?


 
Ich habe da noch aus Kindertagen einen "Kettcar" im Keller. Gilt der auch?


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2012)

Falls das der eine oder andere noch nicht kennt:
Leitbilder eines natur- und landschaftsvertrÃ¤glichen Mountainbikings
vorgelegt von
Thomas Froitzheim
- ADFC -
und
Rolf Spittler
- BUND -
Bielefeld, 1997

Ist zwar schon 15 Jahre alt, aber im Wesentlichen hat sich auÃer der Mitgliederzahl der DIMB inhaltlich nicht viel geÃ¤ndert.

Ein paar Zitate:
Andererseits wird das NaturbedÃ¼rfnis des Mountainbikings pervertiert, weil sich der Mountainbiker in freier Natur Ã¼berhaupt nicht entfalten kann. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Natursportarten ist er auf fast permenente Nutzung einer (kÃ¼nstlichen) Wegeinfrastruktur angewiesen.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Natursportarten wie Kanufahren, Tauchen oder Segeln nutzen Mountainbiker menschlich geprÃ¤gte Infrastruktur, nÃ¤mlich bereits vorhandende Wege.

TaburÃ¤ume haben aus ihrem Schutzcharakter alleine keine besondere ZielattraktivitÃ¤t an sich, sondern werden von Mountainbikern im allgemeinen respektiert. Dennoch kann es immer zu einer StÃ¶rung dieser TaburÃ¤ume kommen, wenn sie durch Wege erschlossen sind und ZugÃ¤nge ohne Hinweise auf Betretungsverbote ermÃ¶glicht werden.

Ein flÃ¤chenerschlieÃender Sickereffekt in RÃ¤ume abseits der Wege ist nicht zu erwarten. Selbst kritische Beobachter des Mountainbikings attestieren, daÃ das vielbeschworene Querfeldeinfahren nicht oder nur sehr vereinzelt stattfindet.

Nach RODER 1995 ist die Trittbelastung eines Wanderers in steilem GelÃ¤nde drei- bis viermal, die einer Kuh etwa zehnmal so hoch wie die eines Radfahrers.

WegschÃ¤den durch Radfahrer sind bei der Anlage asphaltierter oder Ã¤hnlich befestigter Wegen nicht bekannt.
Auch die Befahrung von Feld- und Waldwegen mit wassergebundenen Decken und nicht befestigter OberflÃ¤che hat selbst bei stark frequentierter Radler-Nutzung in der Regel keine SchÃ¤den zur Folge.

Lokale ErosionsschÃ¤den sind festgestellt worden, sind aber meist im Vergleich zu SchÃ¤den der Forstwirtschaft (Holzschlag und -abtransport), Weidevieh und durch Reitpferde bedeutungslos.

Das den Mountainbikern immer wieder unterstellte hÃ¤ufige und intensive Querfeldeinfahren findet kaum statt. So stellte LEITER 1991 im Karwendelgebirge bei einer Befragung fest, daÃ Mountainbiker zu Ã¼ber 90 % ForststraÃen und zu weiteren 6 % Wanderwege benutzten.
Der optimale Erlebniseffekt des Mountainbikings ist nur auf Wegen zu erreichen. Dies gilt sowohl fÃ¼r das schnelle âDownhillâ-Fahren wie auch fÃ¼r die touristische Fortbewegung auf Strecken, die schmale Pfade enthalten. Lediglich Ãbungen, die die Beherrschung des Mountainbikes in schwierigem GelÃ¤nde zum Ziel haben, werden auch abseits von Wegen durchgefÃ¼hrt. In der Summe sind aber auch diese AusÃ¼bungen sehr selten. Eine umfassende ZerstÃ¶rung der Pflanzendecke ist daher nicht zu befÃ¼rchten. Sickereffekte in naturbelassene Bereiche abseits der Wege sind nicht zu erwarten; auch kein intensives kleinflÃ¤chiges Eindringen wie z.B. durch Pilz- und Beerensammler.

Beim Vergleich der Verhaltensweisen von Mountainbikern, Wanderern und Reitern kann keine Ã¼berproportional hohe Naturbelastung durch Mountainbiker festgestellt werden, die eine vordringliche Reglemen-tierung dieser Nutzergruppe rechtfertigen wÃ¼rde. Auch von Wanderen sind lokale ErosionsschÃ¤den durch Trittfolgen bekannt. Reitpferde richten schon bei geringer Frequentierung wesentlich stÃ¤rkeren Schaden an, da sie betrÃ¤chtlich schwerer sind und der Druck des Hufes auf den Boden erheblich hÃ¶her ist. So ist bei Radlern bekannt, daÃ in der Umgebung von ReiterhÃ¶fen mit beachtlichen WegschÃ¤den gerechnet werden muÃ. Hinzu kommen Sicherheitsprobleme (ein Pferd kann plÃ¶tzlich unbeherrschbar werden), ein Pferd nimmt grÃ¶Ãeren Raum ein, wirkt durch seine imposantere Erscheinung erheblich abschreckender auf FuÃgÃ¤nger als ein Radfahrer und verschmutzt mit seinen FÃ¤kalien die Wege.

Wie GANDER 1994 in den Alpen ermittelte, zeigten GemsbÃ¶cke kein signifikant anderes Fluchtverhalten beim Auftreten von Mountainbikern, Joggern oder Gleitschirmfliegern.
Wild zeigt bei Mountainbikern kein wesentlich anderes Fluchtverhalten
Das Argument, Mountainbiker hÃ¤tten mit ihrer grÃ¶Ãeren Reichweite auch eine lÃ¤ngere Aufenthaltsdauer und wÃ¼rden stÃ¤rker als Wanderer in der DÃ¤mmerung zu WildstÃ¶rungen beitragen, hat sich nicht bestÃ¤tigt.

GlÃ¼cklicherweise konnte eine Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãige UnfallgefÃ¤hrdung durch Radfahrer in naturnahen Gebieten nicht festgestellt werden, so daÃ die Notwendigkeit einer stÃ¤rkeren Verkehrssicherung nicht gegeben er-scheint. Wenngleich immer wieder Berichte Ã¼ber EigenunfÃ¤lle von Mountainbikern verlauten (z.B. von KrankenhÃ¤usern im Innsbrucker Raum), so sind doch noch keine Unfalldimensionen bekanntgeworden, wie dies aus anderen Bereichen bekannt ist. Beispielsweise schÃ¤tzt der Deutsche Alpenverein die Zahl der WanderunfÃ¤lle alleine im Alpengebiet auf etwa 4.000 FÃ¤lle in den letzten zehn Jahren (ALPENVEREIN 10/92, S. 440).

GrundsÃ¤tzlich bleibt die gerade im Zeitalter der computerbezogenen kÃ¼nstlichen RealitÃ¤t nicht zu unterschÃ¤tzende Bedeutung der ErmÃ¶glichung eines Naturerlebnisses. MÃ¶glich wird dieses Erlebnis ohne umweltschÃ¤dliches Anreiseverkehrsmittel. Hinzu kommt der Aspekt der GesundheitsfÃ¶rderung bei relativ geringem Unfallrisiko, die FÃ¶rderung der Fahrradkultur und nicht zuletzt eine bedeutende Weiterentwicklung der Fahrradtechnik.

Richtig ausgeÃ¼bt, ist das Mountainbiking eine der umweltvertrÃ¤glichsten Sportarten.

Es sollte geprÃ¼ft werden, ob Nutzer anderer, weniger umweltvertrÃ¤glicher Sportarten zum Mountainbiking motiviert werden kÃ¶nnen.

Abgesehen von lokalen Bereichen erweist sich aus Ã¶kologischer Sicht nicht die Notwendigkeit, groÃflÃ¤chige Gebiete auÃerhalb der bestehenden Nationalparks und Naturschutzgebiete fÃ¼r MTBs zu sperren. Selbst innerhalb dieser Schutzgebiete ist das Mountainbiking nicht grundsÃ¤tzlich auszuschlieÃen, sondern sinnvoll zu lenken.
Ein Ã¶kologisch begrÃ¼ndetes Betretungsverbot nur fÃ¼r Mountainbiker, nicht aber fÃ¼r Wanderer ist nicht haltbar und erzeugt UnverstÃ¤ndnis. Zuwiderhandlungen sind die Folge.

Die Erfahrung aus dem allgemeinen Verkehrsverhalten hat erwiesen, daÃ regelwidriges Verhalten nicht verkehrsmittelbezogen ist, sondern vom Charakter und Verhaltensmuster des Nutzers abhÃ¤ngt.

Das vorhandene Wegenetz im Wald ist mehr als ausreichend; es wird in vielen Regionen bereits als viel zu dicht betrachtet. Grund ist nicht etwa die Zunahme von Wander- und Radwanderwegen, denn hierfÃ¼r werden in der Regel bereits vorhandene Wege ausgewiesen und ausgebaut, sondern die forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung.

Zudem hat sich gezeigt, daÃ Radfahrer und FuÃgÃ¤nger in kleiner Anzahl und niedriger Begegnungsgeschwindigkeit gut miteinander harmonieren. Aus der Sicht der Radfahrer ist absolut unverstÃ¤ndlich, warum auf stark frequentierten stÃ¤dtischen Wegen gemeinsamer Radfahrer- und FuÃgÃ¤ngerverkehr nicht nur geduldet, sondern sogar vorgeschrieben wird (die Radfahrer dÃ¼rfen in diesen FÃ¤llen nicht auf die Fahrbahn ausweichen), wÃ¤hrend bei Waldwegen gleicher Breite, aber wesentlich geringerer Frequentierung mit einer GefÃ¤hrdung argumentiert wird.

Ein generelles Fahrverbot fÃ¼r Wege unterhalb von 2,00 m Breite, so wie es inzwischen im baden-wÃ¼rttembergischen Landeswaldgesetz verankert ist, zeigt sich bei genauerer Analyse kaum als effektive schadensbegrenzende MaÃnahme. Bei einer Argumentation, die sich auf eine UnfallgefÃ¤hrdung bezieht, ist das GefÃ¤hrdungspotential auf den entsprechenden Wegen entscheidend. Somit ist zu prÃ¼fen, auf welchen Wegabschnitten eine besondere HÃ¤ufung von Konflikten eingetreten oder noch zu erwarten ist. Dies betrifft zunÃ¤chst stark frequentierte Wanderwege - die in weiten Bereichen Ã¼ber zwei Meter breit sind. Aber auch dort sind wirkliche Konflikte nur in Teilbereichen zu erwarten. HauptsÃ¤chlich auf breiten, abschÃ¼ssigen Wegen kÃ¶nnen unfalltrÃ¤chtige Situationen entstehen, denn breitere Trassen veranlassen Radfahrer zu schnellerem Fahren und somit zur GefÃ¤hrdung von FuÃgÃ¤ngern. Hingegen ist auf schmalen Wegen zwar eine StÃ¶rung, aber eine relativ gefahrlose Begegnung zu erwarten, sofern keine Absturzgefahr besteht (Hanglagen von Wegen in GebirgsrÃ¤umen). UnfÃ¤lle sind bislang nur in sehr geringem MaÃe eingetreten.

Der bedeutendste Nachteil einer pauschal wegbreitenbezogen Regelung ist, daÃ wichtige Verbindungswege entfallen werden. Hingegen sagt die Summe aller zulÃ¤ssigen Wege nichts Ã¼ber ihre Wegfunktion und ihre touristische AttraktivitÃ¤t aus.

Das Befahren von Wegen, die eine gefahrlose Begegnung von Radfahrern und Wanderern nicht mÃ¶glich machen (z.B. schmale, unÃ¼bersichtliche Wege in GefÃ¤llelage ohne AusweichmÃ¶glichkeit) ist abzulehnen. Es ist allerdings sehr schwierig, diese Wege rechtlich zu differenzieren. Hier werden Einzelfallentscheidungen notwendig.

Bevor ein Verbot gesetzlich verankert wird, sollten alle anderen Mittel ausgeschÃ¶pft werden. Festgeschriebene Regelungen lassen sich nur schwer wieder rÃ¼ckgÃ¤ngig machen. Wenn nicht sicher feststeht, daÃ eine 2-3 m-Regelung wirklich Erfolg verspricht, sollte man dies auch nicht gesetzlich festschreiben.

GrundsÃ¤tzlich muÃ das Betretungsrecht der freien Natur fÃ¼r Radfahrer erhalten bleiben, so wie es die meisten LÃ¤ndergesetze festgeschrieben haben.

Nicht, dass wir das nicht alles schon gewusst hÃ¤tten...


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2012)

oh je, schon vor 15 jahren gab es erkenntnisse, die die hessische landesregierung bis heute nicht gewonnen hat 
danke für den link, könnte als argumentationsunterstützung hilfreich sein


----------



## f.topp (16. Juli 2012)

@ scylla, danke nochmal für die Erklärung. Jetzt hab ichs auch begriffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (16. Juli 2012)

Falls jemand an die Abgeordneten des hessischen Landtags schreiben möchte: Die e-Mail Adresse von Wolfgang Decker ist falsch. Es handelt sich um eine andere Person. 

Bitte bombadiert ihn nicht mit e-Mails. Ich habe Thomas schon geschrieben. Einige Adresse existieren auch nicht (mehr), aber das ist weniger schlimm, darum werde ich die Adressen nicht hier aufführen.


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Juli 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Falls jemand an die Abgeordneten des hessischen Landtags schreiben möchte: Die e-Mail Adresse von Wolfgang Decker ist falsch. Es handelt sich um eine andere Person.
> 
> Bitte bombadiert ihn nicht mit e-Mails. Ich habe Thomas schon geschrieben. Einige Adresse existieren auch nicht (mehr), aber das ist weniger schlimm, darum werde ich die Adressen nicht hier aufführen.



*Beschwert Euch doch bitte alle mal beim Landtag, dass die Listen mit inaktuellen Kontaktdaten veröffentlichen. Denn die Daten sind von der Website des Landtags. *


----------



## ciao heiko (16. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Falls das der eine oder andere noch nicht kennt:



Schau mal auf Seite 9 ganz oben in diesem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575858&page=9

Aber ich habe es nicht ganz so schön analysiert.

Danke das du es nochmal aufgegriffen hast.


ciao heiko


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2012)

Falls Ihr noch mehr Argumentationsmaterial braucht/wollt:

Wenn Sie sich die in der Stellungnahme zum aktuellen Recht zitierten Regelungen des geltenden Rechts anschauen, dann werden Sie feststellen, dass im Forstgesetz lediglich von Wegen und in der 2. Durchführungsverordnung zum Forstgesetz von "festen Wegen" die Rede ist. Weitere Definitionen enthalten weder das Forstgesetz noch die 2. Durchführungsverordnung. Allerdings enthält die Durchführungsverordnung einen für die Auslegung wichtigen Hinweis: für das Reiten sowie das Kutschfahren ist eine Nutzbreite von 2 m geregelt, während für das Radfahren auf eine solche Regelung verzichtet wurde. Dies bedeutet, dass nach heutiger Rechtslage das Radfahren (oder Mountainbiken) auch auf Wegen, die weniger als 2 m Nutzbreite haben, erlaubt ist; andernfalls hätte der Verordnungsgeber auch für das Radfahren eine solche Nutzbreite regeln müssen. 

In der Stellungnahme zum aktuellen Recht habe ich auch zwei Urteile aus NRW zitiert. Die Urteile sind insofern auch für Hessen von Relevanz, als in NRW auch das Radfahren lediglich auf festen Wegen gestattet ist. Das VG Münster äußert zu der Frage, was überhaupt ein Weg ist. Das Urteil des VG Köln beschäftigt sich dagegenmit der Frage, was unter dem Begriff "fester Weg" zu verstehen ist. Wichtig aus unserer Sicht ist dabei, dass sich der Begriff "fester Weg", wie er heute in Hessen gilt, nicht nur auf "befestigte" Wege beschränkt. Wichtig sind unseres Erachtens aber vor allem folgenden Ausführungen, die ich im Wortlaut zitieren möchte:

_Feste" Wege i.S.d. § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW sind nicht notwendigerweise künstlich befestigte, sondern auch Wege mit von Natur aus festem Untergrund, die von ihrer Beschaffenheit, insbesondere von ihrem Untergrund und ihrer Breite für den Radverkehr im Wald geeignet sind. Die Eignung der Wege für den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maßgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer Zerstörung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur Störung anderer Erholungssuchender - etwa von Wanderern - führen kann._

Wir haben das Umweltministerium mehrfach auf dieses Urteil sowie die sich daraus ergebende Definition des Begriffs "fester Weg" in Bezug auf das Radfahren hingewiesen. Dies leider ohne Erfolg. Wenn man dem VG Köln folgt, dann kann es jedenfalls nicht darauf ankommen, ob auf einem festen Weg ein nicht geländegängiges, zweispuriges Kraftfahrzeug ganzjährig fahren kann. Dies auch vor folgenden Hintergründen:

Nicht nur nach unserer Auffassung, sondern auch nach allen veröffentlichten Studien sind die Störungen des Wildes durch Mountainbiker nicht größer als die durch andere Waldnutzer, insbesondere Wanderer. Auch der BUND teil diese Feststellung.

Die Belastung der Wege durch Fahrräder und Mountainbikes ist nicht höher als die durch Fußgänger. Auch dies können wir durch eine Vielzahl von wissenschaftlichen Studien belegen. Anderslautende Studien sind uns und vor allem unseren Naturschutzexperten bisher nicht bekannt geworden.

Die Zahl der Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern ist äußerst gering. Auch dies lässt sich durch wissenschaftlich empirische Studien belegen. Aber selbst der Pressesprecher des Umweltministerium, Thorsten Neels, hat gegenüber der Presse bestätigt, dass es auf bestimmt 99% der Waldflächen keine Konflikte gäbe. Im Übrigen gilt auch im Wald das gegenseitige Rücksichtnahmegebot, bei dessen Einhaltung auch auf schmalen Wegen zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgänger keine Probleme entstehen müssen. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund sind wir der Meinung, dass heute ein Befahren von festen Wegen, auch wenn auf diesen keine PKW fahren können, für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker erlaubt ist und auch kein Bedarf zu einer Veränderung der Rechtslage besteht. Durch die neue Definition würden Radfahrer und Mountainbiker dagegen auf breite und befestigte (also nicht nur feste) Wege verwiesen, die auch ein nicht geländegängiger PKW befahren könnte. In einer Untersuchung der Universität Freiburg zum Südschwarzwald, in dem - wie überall in Baden-Württemberg - eine Wegbreitenregelung von 2 Meter gilt, wurde festgestellt, dass dadurch erst Konflikte entstanden sind, aber jedenfalls nicht entschärft wurden. Die Studie finden Sie hier http://iwrwww1.fzk.de/hikwww10/berichte/SBer/BWI22007SBer.pdf und die betreffenden Passagen auf Seite 212/213. Dort wird auch auf Bayern verwiesen, das unseres Erachtens mit einer einfachen und Radfahrer-freundlichen Gesetzespraxis vorbildlich handelt und bei der letzten Novelle des Bayrischen Naturschutzgesetzes zu dem Fazit gekommen ist, dass sich die dortige Regelungspraxis bewährt und Konflikte befriedet habe; hierauf habe ich in unserer vorläufigen Stellungnahmen zum Gesetzentwurf hingewiesen. Auf unserer Homepage finden Sie nicht nur die aktuell geltende Rechtslage in Bayern, sondern auch eine Vereinbarung zum Mountainbiken, die bereits vor mehr als zehn Jahren abgeschlossen wurde und sich seit dem bestens bewährt hat.

Wir erhalten mittlerweile mehr und mehr Anfragen von Journalisten, die sich für Folgeartikel intensiver mit der Thematik beschäftigen und tatsächlich recherchieren wollen. Vielleicht wächst bei denen jetzt doch so langsam die Vermutung, dass das neue Waldgesetz doch nicht nur die "heile Welt", die Frau Puttrich allen weiß machen will, verspricht und an unserem Protest etwas dran ist. Drücken wir mal die Daumen...


----------



## Hebus (16. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Falls das der eine oder andere noch nicht kennt:
> Leitbilder eines natur- und landschaftsverträglichen Mountainbikings
> 
> Ist zwar schon 15 Jahre alt, aber im Wesentlichen hat sich außer der Mitgliederzahl der DIMB inhaltlich nicht viel geändert.



Danke fuer dieses tolle PDF. Ich kannte es noch nicht. Unbedingt lesenswert. Mich wuerde eine aktualisierte Version interessieren. In den letzten paar Jahren hat sich ja doch einiges geaendert. Im Text steht irgendwo, dass kurz bis mittelfristig nicht mit einer Zunahme des Mountainbike Sports zu rechnen sei. Ich denk, dass die Autoren hier falsch lagen.

Ich finde es total spannend, was fuer Probleme und nicht-Probleme schon damals richtig erkannt wurden. Man haette also schon vor 15 Jahren anfangen koennen, nach brauchbaren Loesungen zu suchen.

Das finde ich sehr schoen:
"Aus der Sicht der Radfahrer ist absolut unverständlich, warum auf stark frequentierten  städtischen Wegen gemeinsamer Radfahrer- und Fußgängerverkehr     nicht nur geduldet, sondern sogar vorgeschrieben wird (die Radfahrer dürfen in diesen Fällen nicht auf die Fahrbahn ausweichen), während bei Waldwegen gleicher Breite, aber wesentlich geringerer Frequentierung mit einer Gefährdung argumentiert wird." (Seite 13, bzw 16. PDF-Seite)

lg

Bjoern

EDITH meint: Die Studie "Konfliktanalysen als Grundlage für die Entwicklung von umweltgerechten Managementstrategien in Erholungsgebieten", die HelmutK vorhin verlinkt hat, ist auch ganz toll. Das wird meine Leselektuere fuer heute/morgen Abend.


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon 15 Jahre alt, aber im Wesentlichen hat sich außer der Mitgliederzahl der DIMB inhaltlich nicht viel geändert.



Nicht auszudenken, wie wir mit der damaligen Mitgliederzahl heute dastehen würden.... Aber selbst mit der heutigen Mitgliederzahl scheinen wir bisher bei dem einen oder anderen Politiker den Irrglauben genährt zu haben, dass man es mit den Mountainbikern einfach mal so machen könnte. Aber da hat man sich getäuscht...

Viel wichtiger finde ich es aber, dass wir als Mountainbikecommunity gemeinsam an allen Fronten unsere Stimme erheben und uns nicht mehr in organisierte und nicht-organisierte Biker aufspalten lassen


----------



## bergroff (16. Juli 2012)

IG Osthessen DIMB goes Nordhessen to Kassel:

Donnerstag 19.07.2012, 19 Uhr Gründungstreffen DIMB Nordhessen/Kassel

Prinzenquelle Kassel, Schanzenstrasse 99, 34 130 KasselGut mit Bus und Bahn zu erreichen, mit dem Geländerad aus dem Gelände kommend eh.


Also kommen, Kennenlernen, IG-Sprecher wählen, Aufgaben verteilen und Neuigkeiten mitteilen

Termine, wenns klappt:
-kurzfristig?: hr-3 Studio Kassel vor Ort im Gelände
-27.07.2012 frühen Abend im Gelände: 
Treffen mit Karin Müller, Mdl (Bündnis90/Die Grünen) und Timon Gremmels, Mdl (SPD) mit Geländefahrrädern
-13. oder 14.08.2012 früher Abend, Radler-Demo durch Kassel mit dOCUMENTA (Polizei- und Jägeruniformen durchaus gewünscht)

Weiteres und Details folgen


----------



## ht-rider1987 (16. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Nicht auszudenken, wie wir mit der damaligen Mitgliederzahl heute dastehen würden.... Aber selbst mit der heutigen Mitgliederzahl scheinen wir bisher bei dem einen oder anderen Politiker den Irrglauben genährt zu haben, dass man es mit den Mountainbikern einfach mal so machen könnte. Aber da hat man sich getäuscht...
> 
> Viel wichtiger finde ich es aber, dass wir als Mountainbikecommunity gemeinsam an allen Fronten unsere Stimme erheben und uns nicht mehr in organisierte und nicht-organisierte Biker aufspalten lassen



ganz meine Meinung, sobald es Links zur Abstimmung gibt, bin ich dabei


----------



## go-ridin' (16. Juli 2012)

Noch etwas ergänzendes Futter:

http://www.bfn.de/0502_gesellschaftundrecht.html
Verkehrssicherungspflicht in Großschutzgebieten, BfN-Skripten 84, 2003. (480 KB)  
Ab Seite 12 wird's interessant und auf Seite 15 findet man die Gründe, warum sich die Grundeigentümer auch in Zukunft nicht freiwillig zur Bereitstellung von Wegen oder Flächen für MTB-Trails breitquatschen lassen. 

Nun muss allerdings ergänzt werden, dass in der Zwischenzeit das Bundeswaldgesetz novelliert wurde und man die Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Eigentümer noch weiter reduziert hat. 

Gut ist auch der Beitrag aus dem Bayrischen Fernsehen hier im IBC:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...-bergab-ueber-das-bikebergsteigen-im-allgaeu/
Zeigt nochmal deutlich, dass es keiner Regelung bedarf, sondern nur dem Willen, gemeinsam Lösungen zu finden. Diese sehe ich leider bei den Hessen-Plitikern nicht.

Frühere Ansätze in Hessen finden sich auch in unseren alten Trail News (s. hier):
http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/trail-news-verbandszeitung
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/trailnews1-05.pdf (S. 7: Versuch der Verschärfung)
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/trail_news_06.pdf (S. 12: Pressemitteilung von Hessenforst "pro MTB")

Ich frag mich, wann unsere Volksvertreter merken, dass sie da einen riesen Bullshit verzapfen und sich zum Voll-Horst machen.  


Weitermachen .. jeden anhauen und immer schön gucken, ob man einen kennt der einen kennt ...

Norm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juli 2012)

Da wird in dem Fernsehbeitrag ein Radfahr-Verbot angesprochen. Dieses beruht auf § 4 Abs. 2 Nr. 6 der 
Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet "Allgäuer Hochalpen" vom 16.01.1992, erlassen durch die Regierung von Schwaben.
Das Landratsamt Oberallgäu hätte gut daran getan sich auf die Bestimmungen der Schutzverordnung zu beziehen.
1992 wusste man wohl noch nicht so richtig mit den Bergradlern umzugehen, denn aus der Zeit sind mir mehrere Naturschutzgebietsverordnungen bekannt, die Radfahrverbote für bestimmte Wege vorsehen.

Wobei in Teilbereichen sicherlich Betretungsbeschränkungen sinnvoll sind, da sich dort sehr störempfindlichen Raufußhühner befinden. Die werden aber von Wanderern ebenso gestört.


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> IG Osthessen DIMB goes Nordhessen to Kassel:
> 
> Donnerstag 19.07.2012, 19 Uhr Gründungstreffen DIMB Nordhessen/Kassel
> 
> ...



Bitte postet das auch im Regionalforum für Nord-/Osthessen. Falls Ihr Termine auch auf der FB-Aktionsseite bewerben wollt, bitte Infos/Links per mail an rechtsreferent ät dimb.de senden. Ich stelle das dann auf FB ein.


----------



## bergroff (16. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Bitte postet das auch im Regionalforum für Nord-/Osthessen. Falls Ihr Termine auch auf der FB-Aktionsseite bewerben wollt, bitte Infos/Links per mail an rechtsreferent ät dimb.de senden. Ich stelle das dann auf FB ein.



Schon gemacht, Netzwerk läuft an


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2012)

habe eben erst die aktuelle "bike" in die hände bekommen. und was muss ich lesen im editorial: ein lob auf den hessenforst. scheinbar haben sie es geschafft die bike-redakteure in willingen beim festival einzulullen.


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2012)

kannst du bitte mal in einer freien sekunde abtippen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Juli 2012)

Here we go:

[...] Seit über 30 Jahren gibt es diesen Sport in Deutschland. Und ziemlich genauso lang kommt es immer wieder zu Konflikten zwischen Biker, Jägern, Förster und Wanderern. In Willingen nun zeigten sich Förster von einer ganz anderen Seite. Der Hessenforst war dieses Jahr mit einem eigenen Stand auf dem Sympatex BIKE Festival vertreten - und schwer beeindruckt von der grenzenlosen Begeisterung der Festivalbesucher. Auch widrigste Wetterbedingungen hielten 30.000 Biker nicht davon ab, drei Tage lang das Festivalgelände zu rocken. Die Mission der Förster war dabei keineswegs belehrender Art: "Seit Jahren versuchen wir die Menschen zu animieren, in den Wald zu kommen. Da werden wir jetzt nicht anfangen, die Biker auszuschließen", sagte einer der Förster. Stattdessen bot der Hessenforst den Bikern auf der Expo ein offenes Forum. Ergebnis: Einige Förster wurden danach auf Mountainbikes im Upland gesichtet, BIKE hingegen ist Partner bei "Wir sind Wald". [...]

Wobei ich jetzt nicht unreflektiert auf Forst und BIKE eindreschen würde. Grundsätzlich ist das, was da in der BIKE steht positiv. Wenn sich die Förster (und ich glaube da sind auch Gute drunter und nicht alle böse) ernsthaft mit unserem Hobby beschäftigen, ist das gut. Ich persönliche glaube, dass hier die Haupttreiber für dieses miese Gesetz die Waldbesitzer-Lobby ist, die schön brav über Vitamin-B bei CDU und FDP was eingekauft hat. Aber ... just my 2 cents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe eben erst die aktuelle "bike" in die hände bekommen. und was muss ich lesen im editorial: ein lob auf den hessenforst. scheinbar haben sie es geschafft die bike-redakteure in willingen beim festival einzulullen.



Was wird da den Hessenforst erst die Berichterstattung über Hessen in der nächsten Ausgabe freuen


----------



## M::::: (16. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe eben erst die aktuelle "bike" in die hände bekommen. und was muss ich lesen im editorial: ein lob auf den hessenforst. scheinbar haben sie es geschafft die bike-redakteure in willingen beim festival einzulullen.



Glaub ich noch nicht mal.
Fast wörtlich hat der Förster das auch im Bike Podcast gesagt.
Das war alles vor dem neuen Gesetzesvorschlag.

Ein Förster in Willingen wird vermutlich auch von dem Tourimusverband entsprechend eingenordet.
Wenn der vor offenem Micro auf dem Bikefestival die Meinung vertreten würde, das biken nur auf 3m breiten Wegen Sinn macht,kann er sich wahrscheinlich  im Dorf nicht mehr blicken lassen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Es ist doch klar, das wenn schon die nÃ¶tigen Argumente fÃ¼r die geplante GesetztesÃ¤nderung fehlen eine regelrechte Hetz- bzw. Schmutzkampagne / FUD gegen Mountainbiker laufen muss(te). In solchen VorgÃ¤ngen sind die meisten Politiker Ã¤uÃerst geschickt. Entsprechend muss man der Sache begegnen.



Da passt es gut, dass das Hessische Umweltministerium auch gleich die passende Anti-MTB-Propaganda fÃ¼r die Schule bereit hÃ¤lt:
http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/ser...e69f,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.pdf

"Bedrohlich empfinden viele Tierarten unbekannte
und unberechenbare Situationen: Das plÃ¶tzliche Einfallen eines
Mountainbike-Fahrers ins Unterholz"

Familie Schulze kommt auf dem neu asphaltierten Uferweg dahergeradelt: âSchÃ¶n, dass endlich ein vernÃ¼nftiger
Weg angelegt wurde, vorher war ein Ausflug am Fluss ja die reinste Abenteuer-Tour und es kann sich doch
nicht jeder ein Mountainbike kaufen,â sagt Frau Schulze.


----------



## Dylan (17. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Also Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir mal die Mühe gamacht und die Diskussion im o.g. Jägerforum gelesen. Das war echt eine Herausforderung. Es gibt ja in jeder Interessengruppe einen gewissen Prozentsatz an Vollpfosten (das gilt auch für uns Biker). Aber bei der "Lodenfraktion" scheinen das überproportinal viele zu sein....



Auch wenn hier kritische Stimmen untereinander offenbar nicht erwünscht sind, möchte ich daran erinnern, dass das Ziel unserer Bemühungen darin bestehen sollte, dass alle Interessengruppen im Wald miteinander klar kommen. Da hilft es nicht weiter, Geocacher als Umweltsünder, Wanderer als nervenkranke Deppen und Jäger als Vollpfosten zu bezeichnen. In manch anderen Foren wird da sachlicher diskutiert. Beachtet auch, dass wir hier an anderen Stellen zitiert werden!



Svenos schrieb:


> Getreu dem Motto: "Studiere Deinen Gegener" kann ich nur jedem empfehlen da mal reinzuschauen. Bei möglichen Diskussionen mit den "Gralshütern" des Waldes kann das nur von Vorteil sein...





Svenos schrieb:


> http://www.wildundhund.de



Habe ich gemacht und fand erstaunlich viele Argumente gegen den Gesetzentwurf, die vielleicht sogar von uns aufgegriffen werden könnten, zumal sie ja von Jägern stammen. Also von Leuten, die die Verhältnisse im Wald kennen sollten.

Für den, der sich nicht die Mühe machen will, fremde Foren zu durchstöbern, hier einige Zitate contra Hessenwillkür (Hab' einige Passagen hervorgehoben):

http://www.wildundhund.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=84683



> Jepp. Weil sich einige daneben benehmen rufen wir gleich nach Verboten, nur wenn das mal gegen uns geht schreien wir Zeter und Mordio.
> Kinderkram.





> Au Backe!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich von einem derartigen "Vorstoß" halten soll.
> 
> ...



http://www.wildundhund.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=84585



> _"Waldbesucher, die ihren Ausflug in der Gruppe planen, zuvor eine Genehmigung einholen_"
> Das halte ich verfassungsrechtlich für bedenklich.........*dem Wild machts nichts aus,* zu wessen Schutz sollte eine solche die Freiheit bzw. Freizügigkeit überaus einschränkende Regelung aber sonst gut sein......
> 
> Auch Pferde sind dem Wild grds. wurscht, ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das generelle Wegegebot jetzt noch restriktiver gestaltet werden soll und weiß auch nicht, wer das alles künftig überwachen soll und wie man das ahnden kann, wenn sie eine große Gruppe mal zufällig im Wald treffend vereint oder das künftig einfach behauptet. Müssen die dann alle zahlen, oder sich andernfalls sofort versprengen. Jesses, was wird nur aus diesem Land.............



Der hat es erkannt:


> Bei dem Gesetz werden alle anderen Waldnutzer wieder volle Breitseite gegen die Jägerschaft schiessen.
> 
> etwas überspitzt formuliert: "DIE sperren uns aus dem Wald aus, damit DIE in Ruhe ihre Tiere abknallen können"





> Sehe das eher so, *dass die "Gefahr" und vor allem die Störung fürs Wild NICHT von Mountainbikern und Reitern, sowie größeren "Wandergruppen" ausgeht*, sondern eher von den "stillen" Pilzesammlern und Geocachern, sowie anderen Erholungssuchenden, die sich nicht ans Wegenetzhalten.
> 
> Diese Leute stehen dann plötzlich im Einstand, ohne sich vorher durch Geräusche dem Wild bemerkbar und "ortbar" zu machen.





> Die §§ 15 und 16 sind gut gemeint, schlecht durchdacht und noch schlechter ausformuliert.





> Mich würde interessieren welche Lobbygruppe hinter dieser Gesetzesinitiative steckt.
> 
> Der Staatsforst ?
> Private Waldbesitzer und Gemeinden ?
> ...





> Ob die Maßnahmen in Hessen in dieser Form rechtlich ausgewogen oder geeignet sind,kann man bezweifeln.Aber zumindest macht man sich dort Gedanken ob der Problematik.*Wildruhezonen mit generellem Betretungsverbot wären ebenso eine Lösung.*





> Das ist schon ein wenig absurd, Fahrräder werden mit Kutschen, Pferden und elektronischen Krankenfahrstühlen gleichgestellt.
> 
> Die Definition von befestigten Waldwege (fett) ist besonders gelungen.
> Schaut man sich an wie der Gesetzgeber dies in anderen Fällen auslegt, so sind ca. 3m breite Forstschneisen gemeint.





> Ich halte von der immer emsiger um sich greifenden Regulierungs- und Einschränkungswut garnichts. Egal in welchem Bereich....





> Solche Einschränkungen stehen meiner Meinung nach im Gleichklang mit den immer weiter reichenden Beschränkungen, die aus der Richtung des "Naturschutzes" kommen und die Bevölkerung sukzessive aus ihrer Umwelt fernhalten.
> 
> Es ist schon jetzt zuviel "geregelt" als das bspw ein Kind noch einen maximal möglichen Zugang zu Tieren und Pflanzen haben könnte.





> Mein Kommentar: die haben einen Schuss, die Entwerfer!





> Das Gesetzt ist ein Armutszeugnis unserer Gesellschaft.





> ...verfassungsrechtlich bedenklicher und damit letztlich hochgradig unzulässiger Blödsinn. Nach meiner Meinung.






> Vielleicht gehts ja um den ungestörten Einsatz der Rehgehegewegepflegeschrägesäge bei der Forst.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeYxGkqO-Kg&feature=related


----------



## h2okopf (17. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da passt es gut, dass das Hessische Umweltministerium auch gleich die passende Anti-MTB-Propaganda fÃ¼r die Schule bereit hÃ¤lt:
> http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/ser...e69f,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.pdf


Nun ja, alles eine Frage der Interpretation. Zumal dieses Werk in sich nicht logisch ist. In Abb. 9.1 wird gezeigt, dass das Mountainbiken rein von der Anzahl her deutlich weniger negative Auswirkungen als das "Radfahren" hat. Gleichzeitig ist in Abb. 9.4 aber das Mountainbiken wesentlich stÃ¤rker umweltbelastend als das Radfahren.  Um auf diese Bewertung zu kommen, wÃ¼rden mich die angesetzten Wichtungsfaktoren interessieren...

WÃ¤re interesant, was an den beiden Abbildungen gegenÃ¼ber dem Original nach Quelle verÃ¤ndert wurde. Aber leider fehlen die Quellendeteils zum ersten Bild. 



> Familie Schulze kommt auf dem neu asphaltierten Uferweg dahergeradelt: âSchÃ¶n, dass endlich ein vernÃ¼nftiger
> Weg angelegt wurde, vorher war ein Ausflug am Fluss ja die reinste Abenteuer-Tour und es kann sich doch
> nicht jeder ein Mountainbike kaufen,â sagt Frau Schulze.


Wenn ich den ganzen Text plus die Aufgaben dazu lese, dann wird aber klar, dass der Radweg ein negativer Punkt ist, weil dieser extra angelegt wurde und damit der Vogel am Ufer gestÃ¶rt wird. Anders ausgedrÃ¼ckt: Die breiten, gut ausgebauten Wege  sind nachteilig, weil damit Leute an Orte kommen, die sie zuvor nicht aufgesucht hÃ¤tten...

Also wie immer: Alles eine Frage der interpretation. Vielleicht sollte man mal den Mensch vom Ministerium fragen, wie das (Zitat) "genau zu interpretieren" ist. (Was ich fÃ¼r einen Widerspruch in sich halte, denn wenn es genau wÃ¤re, brÃ¤uchte man nichts interpretieren.)


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Bei dem Text, hätte man sich den Nachsatz mit dem Mountanbike auch einfach sparen können..., da er zur Sache nichts beiträgt.


----------



## scylla (17. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da passt es gut, dass das Hessische Umweltministerium auch gleich die passende Anti-MTB-Propaganda für die Schule bereit hält:
> http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/ser...e69f,22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222.pdf



sehe ich das richtig, dass dieses Propaganda-Pamphlet als Infomaterial zum Schulunterricht gedacht ist?
Jetzt werden schon die Kinder indoktriniert. Vielleicht kommt als Nächstes ein Info-Flyer zur naturverträglicheren Freizeitgestaltung für Jugendliche raus: Kinder, kauft euch im Supermarkt ne Buddel Rum und vermöbelt auf dem Spielplatz die anderen Kleinkinder, dann stört ihr wenigstens keine seltenen Tierarten (und Förster)!

Das besonders verwerfliche an diesem "Erzeugnis" finde ich ja, dass es den Anschein von wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen erweckt z.B. mit der Grafik zur Umweltbelastung. Wer nicht für das Thema sensibilisiert ist, wird die subtilen Feinheiten (etwa dass in der Quellenangabe "geändert" steht) gar nicht wahrnehmen. Und welcher gutgläubige Bürger kommt schon auf die Idee, dass das ach so seriöse Umweltministerium absichtlich und wissentlich andeslautende Studien vorenthält und andere Informationen genauso wissentlich verfälscht darstellt? 
Sowas ist gefährlicher als jede plumpe Hetztirade in den Medien, gerade weil es so subtil ist, dass kein Mensch auf die Idee kommen wird, das zu hinterfragen.




Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber so langsam kommen mir Tendenzen auf, mal wieder Godwins Law zu erfüllen, von wegen Propaganda und so


----------



## HelmutK (17. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Familie Schulze kommt auf dem neu asphaltierten Uferweg dahergeradelt: Schön, dass endlich ein vernünftiger Weg angelegt wurde, vorher war ein Ausflug am Fluss ja die reinste Abenteuer-Tour und es kann sich doch nicht jeder ein Mountainbike kaufen, sagt Frau Schulze.



Ob man damit Kinder und Jugendliche wirklich indoktrinieren kann? Ich habe da meine Zweifel...

Kinder finden Abenteuer-Touren spannend und aufregend. Auf breiten, but ausgebauten Radwegen den Eltern hinterher fahren, finden Kinder dagegen meistens eher langweilig. Und wenn man Kinder fragt, ob sie ein "normales" Rad oder lieber ein Mountainbike möchten, fällt die Antwort meistens auch ziemlich eindeutig aus. Wer schon mit Kindern unterwegs war, weiß was ich meine...


----------



## hexxagon (17. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gestern per e-Mail alle Abgeordnete zu Ihrer Meinung bezüglich der Änderung des hessischen Waldgesetzes befragt. Insbesondere bin ich hier auf das Betretungsrecht eingegangen.

Das sagt die SPD in Form von Robert Martin, u.a. Referat Umweltpolitik:

"...Wir werden eine Gesetzesänderung, wie sie von der Landesregierung zum Mountainbiking im Wald vorgesehen ist, auf keinen Fall mittragen. Wir wollen, dass die Biker (aber beispielsweise auch die Geocacher) Routen erhalten, die sie befahren bzw. begehen können. Welche das sind, soll im Einvernehmen aller Beteiligten gemeinsam festgelegt werden. Das ist unser Vorschlag zur Befriedung der Situation. Waldbesitzer, Kommunen, Sport- und Wanderverbände und HessenForst müssen eine GEMEINSAME Lösung finden, mit der auch die gegenwärtige Kriminalisierung der Biker beendet wird, die abseits der Wege fahren.

Im Übrigen wird es eine Anhörung zu dem Gesetzentwurf geben, in der die Verbände bzw. ihre Vertreter ihre Argumente vortragen können. Der Termin steht noch nicht fest. Das Gesetz kann aus unserer Sicht an dieser Stelle jedenfalls so nicht Wirklichkeit werden..." 

Da soll sich mal jeder seine eigene Meinung drüber bilden. Ich stehe der Haltung der SPD mit gemischten Gefühlen entgegen. Letztendlich haben wir diesen Inhalt ja auch schon gelesen von den verschiedenen Seiten der SPD.

Alexander Bauer MdL von der CDU antwortete:

"...ich habe mich auf mehrere ähnliche anfragen bereits umfassend geäußert.

Der Gesetzes-ENTWURF ist gerade von der Landesregierung eingebracht (also vorgestellt). Jetzt beginnt im normalen Verfahren die Verbandsanhörung mit Rückmeldungsmöglichkeiten der Betroffenen. Dann erst beschäftigt sich das Parlament mit dem ENTWURF in mehreren Beratungen und einer erneuten Anhörung. Es ist durchaus üblich, dass Gesetzes-ENTWÜRFE im Laufe dieses mehrmonatigen Verfahrens verändert und angepasst werden. Die zuständigen Fachpolitiker werden sich mit allen Anregungen - auch den Regelungen in Bayern - eingehend beschäftigen. Auch in Hessen besteht das Ziel, einen fairen Interessensausgleich zu finden.

Weitergehende Informationen sind mir zu jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider nicht möglich. ..."

Der gute Herr ist dem Anschein nach schon leicht angenervt von dem Thema. Meine Meinung: Gut so! Je mehr er genervt ist, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er einknickt um seine Ruhe zu haben.

Wenn weitere Antworten vorliegen, werde ich sie zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt, zumindest auszugsweise hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## scylla (17. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ob man damit Kinder und Jugendliche wirklich indoktrinieren kann? Ich habe da meine Zweifel...
> 
> Kinder finden Abenteuer-Touren spannend und aufregend. Auf breiten, but ausgebauten Radwegen den Eltern hinterher fahren, finden Kinder dagegen meistens eher langweilig. Und wenn man Kinder fragt, ob sie ein "normales" Rad oder lieber ein Mountainbike möchten, fällt die Antwort meistens auch ziemlich eindeutig aus. Wer schon mit Kindern unterwegs war, weiß was ich meine...



die Stelle mit "Familie Schulze auf dem Radweg" finde ich eigentlich auch eher lächerlich . Schlimmer finde ich die Passage mit den Mountainbikern, die durchs Unterholz preschen und die (mit Sicherheit gefälschte) Grafik zur Umweltbelastung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach signalisiert die Antwort des Herrn Bauer ein Einlenken bzw. Verhandlungsbereitschaft.
Irgendwie ist man sich wohl doch nicht mehr sicher, ob die Ideen des Umweltministeriums so gut waren, wie man vielleicht mal dachte:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/alexander_bauer-487-43321.html


----------



## scylla (17. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir mal die MÃ¼he gemacht, alle Links hier aus dem Thread zusammenzutragen, damit ich nicht immer alles "durchforsten"  muss. Wenn jemand im Parallel-Thread im News-Bereich noch etwas findet, was hier noch nicht drin war, oder wenn ich was vergessen habe, bitte ergÃ¤nzen!


*Medien/Presse (chronologisch):*

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/moun...etz-aufgenommen-werden/id_55692818/index?news

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...den-erodiert-wild-wird-gestoert-11721822.html

http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...ht-_arid,332556_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,11.html

http://www.nh24.de/index.php/politi...-ins-hessische-forstgesetz-aufgenommen-werden

http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/stadt-giessen/nachrichten/11950905.htm

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...bisherigen-Forstbeamten-Stelting;art40,574172

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/Scan_Gelnhaeuser_NZ_2012_07_04_Bericht.pdf

http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkreis/Mountainbiker-sind-in-Aufruhr

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45295523

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/schmitten/12169370.htm

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/streit-um-mountainbikestrecken_rmn01.c.9969622.de.html

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...ik=34954&key=standard_document_45313009&tl=rs

http://www.echo-online.de/nachricht...ttrich-wehrt-sich-gegen-Kritik;art175,3032752

https://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/hessen/streit-um-mountainbike-strecken-1.637817

http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/schaden-jogger-dem-stadtwald_rmn01.c.9973340.de.html

https://www.morgenweb.de/region/ber...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693

http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen/seite-1

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/viele-waldwege-radler-demnaechst-tabu-2386245.html

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/schraenkt-ein-koennt-2388098.html

http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...dler_nicht_kontrollieren.html?em_index_page=1

http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...e_fuer_Radler_und_Reiter_sind_ueberzogen.html

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...akey=fs/hessenschau/20120321_1645_geo_cashing

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...sp?rubrik=5710&key=standard_document_44315995

http://www.extratipp.com/nachrichten/regionales/aufreger/wir-werden-wald-verbannt-2390160.html

http://www.echo-online.de/region/ruesselsheim/-Niemand-will-durch-den-Wald-brettern;art1232,3055451

http://www.main-spitze.de/region/ruesselsheim/12189154.htm

http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...nbiker-Streit-um-neues-Wegerecht;art25,591545

SAT1: http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/neu/...12/07/13/streit-um-mountainbike-strecken.html

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/franken/Biken-auf-rechtlich-schmalem-Grat;art1727,6904049

http://markt-spiegel-online.de/2012/07/17/das-sagt-landau-cdu-landtagsabgeordneter-zum-waldgesetz/

http://markt-spiegel-online.de/2012/07/17/knoellchen-im-wald/

http://markt-spiegel-online.de/2012/07/17/ueberfluessig-wie-ein-kropf/

http://markt-spiegel-online.de/2012/07/17/das-ende-der-freiheit/


*Studien / VerÃ¶ffentlichungen:*

http://www.aube-umweltakademie.de/Dokumente/Leitbild MTB.pdf

Uni KÃ¶ln: http://uk-online.uni-koeln.de/remarks/d187/rm465.pdf

Bayerischen Landesanstalt fÃ¼r Wald und Forstwirtschaft: Historie von Forstwegen, Unterhalt von Forstwegen

Uni Freiburg zur Wegbreitenregelung in BaWÃ¼ (Seite 212/213)

Verkehrssicherungspflicht in GroÃschutzgebieten, BfN-Skripten 84, 2003 (ab Seite 12): http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/skript84.pdf

Sporthochschule KÃ¶ln: Ãkologisch bewusste DurchfÃ¼hrung von GroÃveranstaltungen, Teilbereich Mountainbiken

Voll abgefahren - Lebensstilbasierte Umweltkommunikation beim Mountainbiking (ab Seite 25):
http://www.dosb.de/fileadmin/fm-dsb...entlichungen/Umweltkommunikation_im_Sport.pdf


*Stellungnahmen und sonstige Dokumente:*

Stellungnahme zum Gesetzentwurf zur Reform des Naturschutzrechts, zur Ãnderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes und anderer Rechtsvorschriften 2006

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/Mountainbike und Umwelt.pdf

Protokoll des GesprÃ¤chs mit StaatssekretÃ¤r Weinmeister

Aussagen des Bundesamts fÃ¼r Naturschutz zum Mountainbiken 

BroschÃ¼re "Guten Morgen Natur" des BfN (2007)

Stellungnahmen der DIMB

Aussagen des BUND zum Gesetzesentwurf

SPD Hessen

DIMB: Rechtslage in verschiedenen BundeslÃ¤ndern

Bayrisches Naturschutzgesetz, insb. Art. 26 ff + BegrÃ¼ndung

Stellungnahme Timon Gremmels, MdL (SPD): www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9691160&postcount=1054

Stellungnahme Anke PavliÄek, MdL (die GrÃ¼nen): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9681604&postcount=921

"kleine Anfrage", die GrÃ¼nen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9658800&postcount=611

Stellungnahme Lothar Quanz, VizeprÃ¤sident hessischer Landtag (SPD): http://markt-spiegel-online.de/2012/07/17/das-sagt-quanz-spd-landtagsabgeordneter-zum-waldgesetz/

Stellungnahme Heinz Lotz, MdL (SPD): http://www.spd-fraktion-hessen.de/m...ellt-sich-mit-FAQs-ein-Armutszeugnis-aus.html


*HMUELV / Forst:*

Hessen-Forst Flyer: Mountainbiken im Wald

HMUELV: Infomaterial "Freizeitnutzung" fÃ¼r den Schulunterricht

FAQ zum Gesetzesentwurf: http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMULV_Internet?cid=c584e0b20098a5b48d7dc11594c9d2bf

_______________

* Die Presseartikel und den Gesetzesentwurf+Stellungnahme uvm gibt's auch hier*


----------



## powderJO (17. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht und fand erstaunlich viele Argumente gegen den Gesetzentwurf, die vielleicht sogar von uns aufgegriffen werden könnten, zumal sie ja von Jägern stammen. Also von Leuten, die die Verhältnisse im Wald kennen sollten. ...




danke für den link. erstaunlich viele dort sehen das alles so wie wir. nur: der einzelne jäger/förster ist eben nicht der hessenforst bzw. der jagdverband.


----------



## sipaq (17. Juli 2012)

Wow, aktuell hat unsere Petition 32.871 Unterstützer. Die Petition der Taunusreiter hat nochmal 2.734 Unterstützer, wobei da sicherlich einige Doppelunterzeichner mit dabei sind. Aber 33.000 - 35.000 Äußerungen gegen das neue Forstgesetz ist doch echt mal ein Wort.


----------



## Svenos (17. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier kritische Stimmen untereinander offenbar nicht erwünscht sind, möchte ich daran erinnern, dass das Ziel unserer Bemühungen darin bestehen sollte, dass alle Interessengruppen im Wald miteinander klar kommen. Da hilft es nicht weiter, Geocacher als Umweltsünder, Wanderer als nervenkranke Deppen und Jäger als Vollpfosten zu bezeichnen. In manch anderen Foren wird da sachlicher diskutiert. Beachtet auch, dass wir hier an anderen Stellen zitiert werden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Noch ein schÃ¶nes Zitat aus
Mountainbiking und Ãkotourismus â
Widerspruch oder Potential? 

Zur UmweltvertrÃ¤glichkeit des Mountainbiking gibt es viele Meinungen und einige Studien. Vor allem die Meinungen gehen stark auseinander. Hier wird Ã¼ber die âblinde ZerstÃ¶rungâ (Schmidt, 2001, S. 11) geschimpft, die das Fahren von Mountainbikes vor allem abseits der befestigten Wege anrichtet. Dort sagt WÃ¶hrstein, Verfasser der Studie "Mountainbiking und Umwelt": âWas die Umwelt angeht: FolgeschÃ¤den sind ausgeblieben. Nach Ã¼ber zehn Jahren Mountainbiking kann niemand vor Ort SchÃ¤den aufzeigen. Ich habe auch keine gefundenâ (SÃ¼dwest Presse, 22. Mai 1998).


----------



## Tilman (17. Juli 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Alexander Bauer MdL von der CDU antwortete:
> 
> "...ich habe mich auf mehrere ähnliche anfragen bereits umfassend geäußert.
> 
> ...


 
Lustig, wie man sich in der CDU-Fraktion widerspricht. Einerseits wird hier verkündet, daß man ja noch gar nicht weiß, was aus der Sache wird (s.o.) und andererseits ziehen Fraktionsvertreter mit eindeutigen Aussagen PRO Gesetzentwurf zu Felde. Was denn nun? Ich habe immer mehr das Gefühl, daß hier der Schwanz (HMUELV) mit dem Hund (CDU-Fraktion) wedelt. 

Aber haben wir als Kinder nicht gelernt, daß das genau umgekehrt und damit genau einer der essentiellen Vorzüge unseres parlamentarischen Systems sei?


----------



## powderJO (17. Juli 2012)

wo cdu/fdp einzuordnen sind weiß man eh - schwieriger ist die einstellung der spd einzuordnen. ich bekomme immer mehr das gefühl, dass sie sich alle optionen offenhalten wollen um am ende auf den zug aufzuspringen, der für sie den meisten gewinn abwirft. auch die grünen haben sich bisher nicht eindeutig gegen den entwurf positioniert, einzelne haben sich sogar eher in richtung "am liebsten alle aus der natur" geäußert. 

das heißt: weiter die petition verteilen, weiter druck machen, gerade auch bei der opposition: nur wenn diese parteien das gefühl haben, das wir ihnen erstens ernsthaft probleme bereiten können und zweitens auch ein thema liefern, mit dem sie cdu/fdp ärgern können,  werden sie auf unsere linie einschwenken.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es, neben dem Druck, den wir weiterhin erzeugen mÃ¼ssen, an der Zeit den Abgeordneten BrÃ¼cken zu bauen, wie sie aus dem Schlamassel, das ihnen der Gesetzentwurf des Ministeriums eingebrockt hat wieder raus kommen kÃ¶nnen. 

âAll diese Ã¼berzogenen Formulierungen lassen es nicht leicht erscheinen, mit den Mountainbikern GesprÃ¤che zu fÃ¼hren, an deren Ende einvernehmliche LÃ¶sungen stehenâ, sagte der forstpolitische Sprecher der CDU-Landtagsfraktion, Dr. Walter Arnold. Es seien keine VerschÃ¤rfungen im neuen Gesetz definiert, denn schon heute heiÃe es im Paragraf 24 des gÃ¼ltigen Forstgesetzes, dass âRadfahren, Fahren mit Kutschen und KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen und Reiten nur auf Wegen und StraÃen gestattet ist.â

Da noch etliche AnhÃ¶rungen und Lesungen anstÃ¼nden, bevor das Gesetz rechtskrÃ¤ftig wird, rechnet Arnold schon damit, dass Ã¼ber einige Passagen diskutiert und nachgedacht werde. âWir haben nichts gegen weitere legale Strecken fÃ¼r Free-Rider oder Downhill-Biker, aber in einem so dicht besiedelten Land wie der Bundesrepublik mÃ¼ssen sich auch die im DIMB zusammengeschlossenen Mountainbiker an Regeln haltenâ, sagt Arnold. *Was man allerdings nicht mehr tolerieren wolle, seien AuswÃ¼chse wie Abfahrten durch Neuanpflanzungen oder durch Wildruhezonen.* Der Wald habe EigentÃ¼mer, sei ein Wirtschaftsfaktor und diene als Erholungsraum, er sei kein rechtsfreier Raum.

Da ist auch schon die Verhandlungsmasse definiert... und die ist auch nach derzeitigem Recht schon fÃ¼r uns tabu.

Mal sehen, ob man den Herrn Dr. Walter Arnold darauf festnageln kann...

"Der Wald habe EigentÃ¼mer" zeigt schon woher der Wind weht, aber mit unserer Petition zeigen wir, dass wir* mehr *sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (17. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wo cdu/fdp einzuordnen sind weiß man eh - schwieriger ist die einstellung der spd einzuordnen. ich bekomme immer mehr das gefühl, dass sie sich alle optionen offenhalten wollen um am ende auf den zug aufzuspringen, der für sie den meisten gewinn abwirft. auch die grünen haben sich bisher nicht eindeutig gegen den entwurf positioniert, einzelne haben sich sogar eher in richtung "am liebsten alle aus der natur" geäußert.
> 
> das heißt: weiter die petition verteilen, weiter druck machen, gerade auch bei der opposition: nur wenn diese parteien das gefühl haben, das wir ihnen erstens ernsthaft probleme bereiten können und zweitens auch ein thema liefern, mit dem sie cdu/fdp ärgern können, werden sie auf unsere linie einschwenken.


 
Absolut richtig!!! In einem Punkt sind die Volksverteter berechenbar, bei den Wählerstimmen. Deshalb weiter Unterstützer für die Petition mobilisieren. Wir müssen am Ende auf 2-3 % der hessischen Bevölkerung kommen. Das macht Druck, weil die im kommenden Jahr wahlentscheindend sein können. Wenn das Signal rüberkommt, dürften SPD und Grüne dem Thema mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken. 
Ich werde die kommenden Tage Flyer an den Biker-Hot-Spots in meinem "Revier" aufhängen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da muss noch mehr kommen!!!!!


----------



## Hebus (17. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wir haben nichts gegen weitere legale Strecken für Free-Rider oder Downhill-Biker, aber in einem so dicht besiedelten Land wie der Bundesrepublik müssen sich auch die im DIMB zusammengeschlossenen Mountainbiker an Regeln halten, sagt Arnold. *Was man allerdings nicht mehr tolerieren wolle, seien Auswüchse wie Abfahrten durch Neuanpflanzungen oder durch Wildruhezonen.*



Oh mann, bei sochen Argumenten kann ich echt nur schreiend davon laufen.  Wenn man neue Gesetzte machen will, dann sollte man die alten kennen. Und wie du ja schon schreibst, ist umsichtiges Verhalten heute schon Pflicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Damit Scylla ihre Liste weiterführen kann ;-), noch ein paar Zitate aus
Ökologisch bewusste Durchführung von *Großveranstaltungen*
Teilbereich Mountainbiken

von
Dipl.-Biol. Edwin Jakob
Dr. Stefan Türk
Prof. Dr. Ralf Roth
Institut für Natursport und Ökologie
Deutsche Sporthochschule Köln

Der größte Teil aller Mountainbiker bevorzugt Forst- oder Wanderwege und
nur ein sehr kleiner Teil fährt querfeldein (WÖHRSTEIN 1999, NÖLL 2000).
Gründe hiervon sind zum einen, dass ein schnelles Vorwärtskommen nur auf
vorhandenen Wegen oder ebenen, vorwiegend hindernisfreien Naturböden
gewährleistet ist. Zum anderen erfordert das Querfeldeinfahren ein außerordentlich
hohes fahrerisches Können. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte aber
die Terminologie beachtet werden, dass Geländefahrten nicht gleichzusetzen
sind mit dem Fahren abseits befestigter Wege.

Die Möglichkeit der Fortbewegung abseits von gut ausgebauten
oder gar asphaltierten Pisten durch das Befahren z.B. von Single-
Trails stellt für den ambitionierten Sportler ein Muss dar. Dies gilt für den Hobbyfahrer
ebenso wie für den Profi (CESSFORD 1995a, NÖLL 2000).

Tatsächliche und potentielle Wegschäden stellen keinen direkten ökologischen
Schaden dar, sondern sind als Sekundärschäden zu werten
(WÖHRSTEIN 1998). Der eigentliche Eingriff in die Natur ist die Anlage und
Unterhaltung des Weges. Es ist zu beachten, dass Forstwege für die Benutzung
durch schwere Forstfahrzeuge angelegt wurden und insofern auch großen
Druck- und Scheerkräften standhalten müssen. In den Falluntersuchungen
konnten wiederholt gravierende Schäden durch die Benutzung der Wege
durch schwere Fahrzeuge festgestellt werden, die bis zur völligen Unbrauchbarmachung
des Weges für den Fußgänger- und Mountainbikeverkehr reichten.
Demgegenüber sind die Auswirkungen der Rennen auf befestigte Wege
als gering einzustufen und darüber hinaus mit einfachen wegebaulichen Maßnahmen
wieder zu beheben. Eine nachhaltige Verringerung der forstwirtschaftlichen
Nutzbarkeit befestigter Wege aufgrund von ordnungsgemäß
durchgeführten MTB-Veranstaltungen ist nicht zu erwarten. Die Auswirkungen
auf befestigte Forstwege sind allen bisher durchgeführten Untersuchungen
zufolge nicht schwerwiegend (CESSFORD 1995, WEIGAND 1993,
WÖHRSTEIN 1998).

Das Landschaftsbild wurde durch die Ausweisung als MTB-Rennstrecke
nicht stärker beeinflusst als es die Anlage des Weges bereits
getan hat. Diese Feststellung war grundsätzlich unabhängig von der Streckenlänge.

Die Aktiven selbst erzeugten wenig Geräuschemissionen.
Das schnelle Fahren überstieg im Wald insbesondere auf
den naturgebundenen Forstwirtschaftswegen den Hintergrundpegel von
durchschnittlich 30 bis 40 dbA nicht.

Anhand von indirekten Bestätigungen wie z.B. Fährten sowie der jeweiligen
Habitatcharakteristika konnte festgestellt werden, dass ein Teil der Strecke in
St. Wendel auf befestigten Wegen durch von Rehwild bevorzugte Habitate
führt oder diese einschließt. Zumindest potentiell betroffen waren auch Einstände
von Wildschweinen. Außerdem führte die Strecke an den von diversen
Vogelarten zur Nahrungssuche bevorzugten Wegränder vorbei. Soweit bekannt,
waren keine besonders unter Schutz stehenden Tierarten in den Untersuchungsgebieten
von den Maßnahmen der Veranstaltungen direkt betroffen.
Eine detaillierte Habitatstrukturkartierung wurde allerdings auch in keinem
Untersuchungsgebiet durchgeführt.
Direkte Reaktionen aufgrund von Störungen konnten nicht beobachtet werden.
Es wurden dahingehend aber auch keine gezielten Untersuchungen vorgenommen.
Die Beobachtung einer Rehwildgruppe unmittelbar vor der Veranstaltung
in unmittelbarer Nähe der Strecke war eher zufällig. Interessant war
jedoch die Tatsache, dass bereits am Abend der Veranstaltung Rehwild wieder
auf Wiesen unmittelbar an der Veranstaltungsstrecke beim Äsen beobachtet
werden konnte. Wo die Einstände des Rehwilds während der Veranstaltung waren, konnte nicht ermittelt werden. Reaktionen von anderen Tierarten
wurden nicht beobachtet.

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass sich die heimischen Wildtiere an Störungen
längs gegebener Achsen, wie sie Wege darstellen, in gewissem Rahmen gewöhnen
können (vgl. die Untersuchungen von MAININI, NEUHAUS; INGOLD
1993 an Murmeltieren) oder als Anpassung diese während der meisten Zeit
des Tages meiden. HERBOLD (1992) gibt an, dass sich Rehe an Erholungssuchende,
die nicht näher definiert werden, auf Wegen in gewissem Rahmen
gewöhnen. Sie reagieren nur in den seltensten Fällen mit Flucht, wenn sie
sich in ausreichender Deckung, wie Jungwuchs, Dickungen und Stangenhölzer,
und in Ruhe befinden.

Insgesamt zeigt sich bei Rehen eine deutliche
Anpassung der Raum- Zeit- Nutzung an anthropogene Einflüsse.

Eine Gewöhnung kann allerdings wie oben
angeführt schon vor der Veranstaltung stattgefunden haben, wenn die Tiere
schon zuvor regelmäßig Kontakt mit Mountainbikern hatten.

Bezüglich der Reizdauer muss festgehalten werden, dass ein einzeln oder in
einer Gruppe passierender Mountainbiker im Wald auf gerader Strecke oder
bei Bergabfahrten innerhalb weniger Sekunden aus dem Blickfeld gerät. Die
Reizdauer ist dann sehr kurz.

Die Bedeutung der Jagd für das Fluchtverhalten von Tieren hat in diesem Zusammenhang
mit Sicherheit eine nicht zu unterschätzende Bedeutung.
REICHHOLF (1975) behauptet sogar, dass die Jagd die entscheidende Einflussgröße
für die Scheuheit von Wildtieren sei. Ohne Jagd wären die Wildtiere
wesentlich weniger Scheu. Allerdings gilt dies nicht für alle Wildtiere in gleichem
Maße (HERBOLD 1992).

Die Aussagen der Veröffentlichung muss man natürlich immer vor dem Hintergrund sehen, dass es eigentlich um MTB-Großveranstaltungen mit entsprechend vielen Teilnehmern und Befahrungen der Strecken geht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Nachdem der Vertreter des Hessichen Umweltministeriums im Sat1-Video den Naturschutz so in den Vordergrund gestellt hat, noch ein paar Argumentationshilfen, die auÃerdem noch belegen, was man in den zahlreichen Kommentaren und ForenbeitrÃ¤gen ohnehin schon bestÃ¤tigt findet: 
Wir Mountainbiker sind eben nicht irgendwelche Kiddies und Chaoten, so wie  man uns manchmal in der Ãffentlichkeit gerne darstellen wÃ¼rde.

Generell kann gesagt werden, dass das Antwortverhalten der Mountainbiker unseren
Erwartungen nicht entsprochen hat. Wir sind von einer mit der Natur in Konflikt stehenden,
verantwortungslosen und jugendlich dominierten Extrem-Gruppe ausgegangen. Wir fanden
jedoch eine der Natur gegenÃ¼ber sehr aufgeschlossene, verantwortungsbewusste und im
Altersaufbau ânormalâ verteilte Gruppe, die viel stÃ¤rker in der âDurchschnittsgesellschaftâ
eingegliedert ist als zuvor erwartet.
Mountainbiker stellen unserer Meinung nach sogar eine aussichtsreiche Zielgruppe fÃ¼r
NaturschutzbemÃ¼hungen dar, da sie der Natur und dem Naturschutz gegenÃ¼ber sehr positiv
eingestellt sind. Eine mÃ¶gliche Ursache hierfÃ¼r sehen wir in einem durch den Sport
transportiertes, persÃ¶nlichen VerhÃ¤ltnis zur Natur.

Als Fazit kÃ¶nnen wir festhalten, dass wir die Mountainbiker aufgrund der medial
transportierten Fremdwahrnehmung, aber auch aufgrund so mancher ebenfalls medial
vermittelter Selbstwahrnehmung, falsch eingeschÃ¤tzt und teilweise unterschÃ¤tzt haben, da
â¢ die soziodemographische Zusammensetzung vielfÃ¤ltiger als erwartet ist,
â¢ eine Ignoranz bezÃ¼glich der Natur oder Naturschutz nicht bestÃ¤tigt werden kann,
â¢ das in den Medien als extrem dargestellte Mountainbiking nicht der AlltagsrealitÃ¤t
entspricht,
â¢ Landschaft und Natur nicht zu GerÃ¤ten einer sportlichen Ãbung herabgesetzt werden und
da
â¢ alle im naturschutzfachlichen Diskurs vertretenden BegrÃ¼ndungsmuster auch bei den
Mountainbikern reprÃ¤sentiert sind - freilich in unterschiedlicher Akzentuierung.

aus dem Text
*Voll abgefahren - Lebensstilbasierte Umweltkommunikation beim Mountainbiking*
Julia Schwarzkopf
Quelle:
*Umweltkommunikation
im Sport*

Dokumentation des 9. Symposiums
zur Ã¶kologischen Zukunft des Sports
vom 6. - 7. Dezember 2001
in Bodenheim/Rhein


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Juli 2012)

scylla -> ihre


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (17. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Als Fazit können wir festhalten, dass wir die Mountainbiker aufgrund der medial
> transportierten Fremdwahrnehmung, aber auch aufgrund so mancher ebenfalls medial
> vermittelter Selbstwahrnehmung, falsch eingeschätzt und teilweise unterschätzt haben, da
>  die soziodemographische Zusammensetzung vielfältiger als erwartet ist,
> ...




 Das hätte ich gerne als T-Shirt!!!
Den ganzen Teil (rot und blau) sollten wir nicht untergehen lassen im Thread!

@Helmut
Ich vermute mal zum verwenden und als Pressetext publizieren benötigen wir die Zustimmung der Autorin, richtig? Kennt die zufällig jemand?


----------



## raccoon78 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob der Bericht hier schon mal verlinkt wurde:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8cvS1nLIkc&feature=player_embedded#!

aber der ist toll!!!

Den sollte man mal im Landtag vorführen, auch könnten einige Journalisten was vom BR lernen!!!!!

Vor allem der Schluß und der Kommentar des Moderators treffen unser aktuelles Problem zu 100% 

Ich glaub ich muss doch nach Bayern ziehen...


----------



## Tilman (17. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es, neben dem Druck, den wir weiterhin erzeugen müssen, an der Zeit den Abgeordneten Brücken zu bauen, wie sie aus dem Schlamassel, das ihnen der Gesetzentwurf des Ministeriums eingebrockt hat wieder raus kommen können.



Das Ministerium hat ja noch gar nicht eingebrockt, noch liegt dem Landtag nichts zur Beschlussfassung vor. Entscheidend ist, daß man offensichtlich einigen Zeitgenossen im Landtag das kleine 1x1 der parlamentarischen Demokratie näherbringen muß. Demnach entscheidet der Landtag, nicht das Ministerium. 

Die Petition wirkt insoweit richtig, weil sie Wählerstimmen repräsentiert. In Hessen können, das kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen, knapp tausend Stimmen, wie schon mehrmals geschehen, politisch entscheidend sein, nun haben wir schon über 30.000.

Es ist richtig, Abgeordneten Brücken zu bauen, wie sie sich gegen das drohende Schlamassel in Form eines unzumutbaren und derzeit mit heißer Nadel gestrickten* Gesetzentwurfes wehren können. Aber das Wehren liegt eben (und deshalb sollte man es ihnen nicht erst beibringen müssen) in ihren grundlegenden Abgeordnetenpflichten, nämlich schlichtweg die Regierung zu kontrollieren. Das heißt konkret, das als Unfug zu bezeichnen, was die Regierung an Unfug produziert.

*) bestimmte stilistische und grammatische Elemente wären bei sorgfältiger Prüfung so, wie jetzt vorgelegt, nicht durchgegangen


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...
> * bestimmte stilistische und grammatische Elemente wären bei sorgfältiger Prüfung so, wie jetzt vorgelegt, nicht durchgegangen



Das lag wohl eher an dem, der diktiert hatte... (wahrscheinlich eher kein Jurist...)


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Aktueller Sachstand:*
> 
> Wir bleiben bei unserer Linie: regionale Lenkung, wenn notwendig "ja", pauschale Aussperrung "nein".



Ich war jetzt einige Zeit im Urlaub, und da ist es wieder und es ärgert mich wieder.

Das ist nicht der richtige Ansatz; der wird von der Gegenseite wunderbar als Brandbeschleuniger ausgenutzt werden.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Taunus zwischen Königstein und Saalburg damit geopfert wird; neben den anderen Regionen, in denen die meisten Biker wohnen. Danke.
Na ja, ein paar Ameisen müssen wohl geopfert werden. Hilft mir aber nicht, weil genau dort mein Revier liegt.

Strategie und Taktik sind ex ante reine Ansichtssache, aber wir werden sehen was rauskommt.


----------



## HelmutK (17. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie scheinen wir dem Umweltministerium mittlerweile echt auf die Nerven zu gehen. Oder wie sonst soll man sich erklären, dass die jetzt sogar eine FAQ zu ihrem Gesetzentwurf veröffentlichen:

http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMULV_Internet?cid=c584e0b20098a5b48d7dc11594c9d2bf


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Die hatten die letzten Tage wohl zahlreiche Anfragen von Abgeordneten, die die eine oder andere Frage zum Gesetzentwurf zu beantworten hatten.
Das macht die Antworten nicht richtiger.

Wie ich dem armen Herrn Bauer MdL auf diese Ausführungen schon schrieb:

vielen Dank für Ihre sehr ausführliche und aufschlussreiche Antwort.

Wie man Ihren Ausführungen entnehmen kann, beschäftigen Sie sich mittlerweile umfassend mit dem Thema und haben sich auch von dritter Stelle, wohl dem HMUELV, mit Informationen versorgt.

Aus dem Wortlaut von § 4 der 2. DVO zum HForstG: für eine Benutzung freigegeben:
1. für das Befahren mit Fahrrädern und Krankenfahrstühlen alle festen Waldwege,
2. für das Befahren mit Kutschen die festen Waldwege mit einer Nutzbreite von mindestens 2 m,
3. für das Reiten die festen Waldwege mit einer Nutzbreite von mindestens 2 m sowie die
gekennzeichneten Reitpfade.

Unredlich scheint mir deshalb, die erst mit dem aktuellen Gesetzentwurf des HMUELV aufgekommene, der Auslegung der Gerichte und dem Wortlaut der eigenen DVO widersprechende, Definition der "festen Wege" bereits für die Vergangenheit anzunehmen.

Kann Ihnen das Ministerium, oder Sie mir, eine Quelle nennen, die vor 2012 den "festen Weg" ausschließlich als durch "mit zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahrbar" definiert (gerne auch außerhalb Hessens)?

*Es ist offensichtlich ein untauglicher Versuch des Ministeriums die Öffentlichkeit und auch die Abgeordneten im Sinne des Waldeigentums über die derzeitige Rechtslage und die Auswirkungen auf das Betretungsrecht zu täuschen.*

Insoweit sind auch die Ausführungen zur derzeitig geltenden Rechtslage einfach nur falsch und die Ausführungen zu den vermeintlichen Verbesserungen für Radfahrer hinfällig.

Sehen Sie sich bitte die Begründung zu Art. 26 BayNatSchG (gilt auch für den Wald und entspricht dem aktuellen hessischen Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer) an.
www.bayern.landtag.de

Warum meint man in Hessen, anders als in Bayern oder NRW, auf der Grundlage der gleichen rechtlichen Voraussetzungen keinen fairen Ausgleich der verschiedenen Interessen hergestellt zu haben?

MfG

Zumindest kam dann kein Widerspruch als Antwort - vielleicht dämmerts ihm schon, dass das Ministerium hier verucht zu tricksen.


----------



## hexxagon (17. Juli 2012)

Und leider steht dort genau der gleiche Quatsch, den uns u.a. Hr. Neels und Fr. Puttrich weis machen wollen...

Wenn ich die (teilweise ganz oder auszugsweise) falschen Behauptungen und Informationen lese, wird mir schlecht. Die Krönung steht bei "Was können MTB tun?". Es wäre sicherlich alles gut, wenn nicht ständig von Seiten der Politk, des Forstes und irgendwelcher anderen Gruppierungen blockiert, abgelehnt und sabotiert würde.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Und leider steht dort genau der gleiche Quatsch, den uns u.a. Hr. Neels und Fr. Puttrich weis machen wollen...



Der war gut... ;-)


----------



## hexxagon (17. Juli 2012)

Ich meinte natürlich die FAQ, die von Helmut gepostet wurde. Dein Post kam dazwischen als, ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2012)

Die FAQ des Umweltministeriums werden sich nur unwesentlich von den Aussagen der Umweltministerin und ihres Pressesprechers unterscheiden.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen wir dem Umweltministerium mittlerweile echt auf die Nerven zu gehen. Oder wie sonst soll man sich erklären, dass die jetzt sogar eine FAQ zu ihrem Gesetzentwurf veröffentlichen:
> 
> http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMULV_Internet?cid=c584e0b20098a5b48d7dc11594c9d2bf



Ja, aber ... Nachtigall ick hör Dir trapsen:

*3. Was genau ändert sich für Waldbesucher durch das neue Waldgesetz?*

 Für die meisten Waldbesucher bleibt alles beim Alten. Dies gilt  insbesondere für Spaziergänger und Wanderer,_* für Reiter, für  Kutschfahrer und nicht zuletzt auch für Menschen, die auf einen  Rollstuhl angewiesen sind.*_

In stark genutzten Waldgebieten _*kam es  in den vergangenen Jahren infolge der technischen und sportlichen  Entwicklung** beim Mountainbiking mit den eben genannten Waldbesuchern und  Nutzergruppen zu Konflikten. *_Das neue Hessische Waldgesetz soll hier  einen Beitrag liefern und eine Grundlage schaffen, um derartige  Konflikte und Gefahrensituationen zu vermeiden.

Das steht so noch nicht drin im Gesetz, wird dann aber das Rückzugsgebiet der Politik sein, bzw. den Knochen den man der Meute zuwirft. Von daher ganz wichtig, dass wir MTBler viele sind.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juli 2012)

Ah, schöne Rahmenhandlung zu Punkt 3. Damit schließt sich doch meine Vermutung. Die Politiker sind schon echt %&$""§$$.

*22. Es heißt, die Waldbewirtschaftung würde größere Schäden im Wald hervorrufen als die Freizeitnutzung. Was ist da dran?*

 Holz ist der umweltfreundlichste Rohstoff, Baustoff und Brennstoff,  den wir haben. Holz ist ein nachwachsender Rohstoff, der in Deutschland  seit 300 Jahren nach dem Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit produziert und  genutzt wird. Um Forstwirtschaft zu betreiben, eingeschlagenes Rundholz  zur Weiterverarbeitung an die Holzindustrie oder beim Brennholz an die  Bürgerinnen und Bürger zu liefern, ist eine Erschließung des Waldes mit  ausgebauten Waldwegen und mit sogenannten Rückegassen erforderlich. Die  Forstbetriebe arbeiten bei der Holzernte und bei der Holzbringung so  bestandes- und bodenpfleglich, wie dies auch unter wirtschaftlichen  Gesichtspunkten möglich ist. Es kommt vor, dass bei schwierigen  Witterungslagen Beeinträchtigungen des Bodens und der Waldwege  entstehen, die sich nicht vermeiden lassen.

Im Hinblick auf die  Freizeitnutzung im Wald ist dies aber nicht der eigentliche Knackpunkt.  _*Es wäre unsinnig zu behaupten, dass beispielweise von Mountainbikern  größere Bodenschäden ausgingen, als zum Beispiel von Holz-LKW´s,  Forstschleppern oder Harvestern.*_ 

_*Entscheidender sind vielmehr  die Belange der anderen Waldbesucher, insbesondere die Vermeidung von  Konflikten oder Gefahrensituationen sowie die Belange des Natur- und  Artenschutzes. Hierzu zählen auch Störungen der im Wald lebenden Tiere.*_


----------



## Suedoster (18. Juli 2012)

Die über 300 Jahre währende nachhaltige Waldnutzung ist doch längst Vergangenheit.
Niemand stellt die Produktion von Bau- oder Möbelholz für den einheimischen Bedarf sowie Brennholz als Nebenprodukt in Frage. Für diese Waldnutzungen war die moderate Bewirtschaftung, wie wir sie bis vor einigen Jahren kannten, völlig ausreichend.

Im Zeitalter der industriellen Holzwirtschaft wird aber auch der Wald als ein globaler Wirtschaftsfaktor gesehen. Immer mehr große internationale Investmentkonsortien und Fondsgesellschaften steigen ins Waldgeschäfte ein und wollen maximale Rendite sehen. Auch der Staat als größter Waldbesitzer ist da aufgrund politischer Vorgaben (Gewinnorientierung, Wettbewerb etc.) keine Ausnahme. Deutsches Holz wird weltweit exportiert und stellt auch im Zuge der Energiewende ein starkes Wirtschaftsgut dar. 

Nachdem internationale Abkommen zum Schutz der tropischen Regenwälder den dortigen Raubbau von Holz etwas einschränkten, schaffen es kanadische Konzerne mit Gesetzeslücken, ihre Wälder gerade zu versteppen, von den Zuständen in Russland ganz zu schweigen, dabei ist der Anteil der Sauerstoffproduktion der Erde in den nördlichen Zonen sogar erheblich größer als in den Tropen.

In Schweden werden riesige Wälder schon im jungen Zustand zu Zellulosemasse vermatscht, damit wir immer schön weißes Toilettenpapier haben und jeden Tag die Hochglanzwerbeprospekte aus dem Briefkasten entsorgen dürfen, die Altpapierwirtschaft fristet nach einem kurzen Zwischenhoch nur noch ein Schattendasein für untergeordnete Zwecke.

Die Wälder der Zukunft werden auch bei uns noch viel mehr als heute reine Holzäcker sein, Monokulturen in Reih und Glied, mit maschinell entferntem Unterholz (Brandgefahr) und erhöhtem Chemieeinsatz gegen Schädlinge und als Wachstumsbeschleuniger. Das ist keine Schwarzmalerei, sondern zum Teil schon Realität und darüberhinaus weit mehr als nur angedachte Planung. 

Die mehr als mangelhafte Gesetzesvorlage krankt vor allem daran, dass die Gründe nur vorgeschoben waren, um von den eigentlichen abzulenken.

Natürlich haben Freizeitradler, Walker, Jogger, Reiter aber auch Jäger in solchen Wäldern keinen Platz mehr, allein die biologische Artenarmut und die definitiv nicht mehr auszublendenden Naturschäden wird letzteren die Lust an der Jagd verleiden bzw. diese gar nicht mehr möglich machen. Es geht bei den in der Gesetzesvorlage erwähnten Konflikten weniger um solche zwischen Radlern und Wandereren oder Reitern als vielmehr um solche zwischen Radlern und Personal und Maschinenpark der Holzindustrie. Logischerweise lässt sich mit schwerem Gerät oder Giftspritze im Wald ganz anders agieren, wenn man nicht ständig damit rechnen muss, dass Mountainbiker oder Jogger um die Ecke kommen.

Genau deshalb soll das Gesetz auch für ganz Hessen gelten und nicht nur für die wenigen HotSpots wie Taunus etc., natürlich mit Peer-Funktion für andere Bundesländer. Warum tut sich z.B. im grün regierten BW nichts? Trauen der Ministerpräsident und seine Regierung ihrer eigenen Mehrheit nicht übder den Weg?
Haben sie Angst vor dem Shitstorm durch die Waldindustrie und traditionell starke rechtskonservative Kräfte, wenn sie anfangen, wirklich grüne Politik zu realisieren?
Egal, jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient, bzw. gewählt hat. 

Es gilt umzudenken, weg vom Irrglauben an unbegrenzte Wachstumskapazitäten, egal ob lokal/regional oder weltweit. Leider haben auch Organisationen wie Robin Wood, Greenpeace etc. die eigentliche Tragweite kommender Umgestaltungen noch gar nicht begriffen, bzw. thematisiert. Statt dessen wird nach wie vor auf spektakuläre Aktionen und altbekannte Schlagworte (Anti-Atom, Schutz des tropischen Regenwaldes, Walfangverbot, Anti-Fluglärm) gesetzt, ohne zu erkennen, wie das alles zuzsammenhängt.


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Juli 2012)

Auf der Seite der HMUELV
http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMULV_Internet?cid=c584e0b20098a5b48d7dc11594c9d2bf

gibt es ja jetzt FAQ:

In der ersten Antwort wird behauptet ein *"fester Waldweg"* sei auch ein erdfester Weg, nicht nur eine Forststrasse.

In der 3 Antwort wird behauptet:
Bisher war biken nur auf *festen Waldwegen*, nicht aber auf schmalen Waldpfaden bzw. Single-Trails gestattet.


Äh, kann mir das jemand erklären 

ciao heiko


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2012)

> Was genau ändert sich für Waldbesucher durch das neue Waldgesetz?
> Für die meisten Waldbesucher bleibt alles beim Alten. Dies gilt insbesondere für Spaziergänger und Wanderer, für Reiter, für Kutschfahrer und nicht zuletzt auch für Menschen, die auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen sind.



dazu eine kleine Anekdote von letztem Sonntag:

wir waren auf einem recht beliebten Abschnitt des Burgenwegs entlang der Bergstraße im Odenwald unterwegs. Der Burgenweg (Wanderweg, nicht mit PKW befahrbar) läuft hier über einige km parallel zu einer breiten Forspiste (legal befahrbar laut Gesetzesentwurf). Da wirklich sehr viele Spaziergänger auf dem Teilstück unterwegs waren, war erst unsere Intention, auf dem breiten Weg zu bleiben. Nachdem dies aber bereits schon auf den ersten Metern zu einem Slalom wurde, was sowohl für uns als auch die Spaziergänger etwas lästig war, entschlossen wir uns dann doch auf den Wanderweg zu wechseln: Gähnende Leere! Wir begegneten, bis wir am Ende des Teilstücks wieder auf die Piste kamen, keinem einzigen Menschen. Die Spaziergänger hatten ihre Ruhe vor uns und wir vor den Spaziergängern.

Die halb ernst, halb spaßig gemeinte Frage, die uns dann kam: Wenn es wirklich die Intention ist, Spaziergänger und Radler zu "entzerren" und sich für die "meisten" Waldnutzer nichts verändern soll... würde es dann nicht mehr Sinn machen, Radfahrer auf Trails und Spaziergänger auf breite Wege zu verbannen?  Damit würde sich wirklich nichts ändern, und so wie sich die Sachlage des öfteren darstellt könnten wahrscheinlich mit dieser Variante mehr Leute leben als mit der bisher angedachten Regelung 

(nicht ganz ernstgemeint, aber mal zum drüber nachdenken )


im Übrigen steckt die FAQ so voller Lügen und Widersprüche in sich, dass mir schon wieder übel wird :kotz: aber das ist ja irgendwie momentan nichts Neues, wenn der HMUELV mal wieder etwas von sich gibt.


----------



## Dylan (18. Juli 2012)

@scylla
Etwas für die Linksammlung: Biken auf rechtlich schmalem Grat 



> Forstoberrat Hubert Türich vom Bad Neustädter Amt für Ernährung Landwirtschaft und Forsten hält eine klare Regelung durchaus für gut. Es geht auch um Haftungsfragen der Waldeigentümer. Die müssen auf den Wegen ihrer Verkehrssicherungspflicht nachkommen, so Türich. *Der Fahrradverkehr müsse gelenkt werden, damit auch die wirtschaftliche Nutzung sinnvoll erfolgen könne.*



Fahrradfahrer stehen also der sinnvollen wirtschaftlichen Nutzung des Waldes im Wege.  Das kann man ja echt nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2012)

@sun on tour, bergroff, dylan
danke  ist in die liste eingepflegt soweit es geht


----------



## powderJO (18. Juli 2012)

Suedoster schrieb:


> Die über 300 Jahre währende nachhaltige Waldnutzung ist doch längst Vergangenheit.
> Niemand stellt die Produktion von Bau- oder Möbelholz für den einheimischen Bedarf sowie Brennholz als Nebenprodukt in Frage. Für diese Waldnutzungen war die moderate Bewirtschaftung, wie wir sie bis vor einigen Jahren kannten, völlig ausreichend.
> 
> Im Zeitalter der industriellen Holzwirtschaft wird aber auch der Wald als ein globaler Wirtschaftsfaktor gesehen. Immer mehr große internationale Investmentkonsortien und Fondsgesellschaften steigen ins Waldgeschäfte ein und wollen maximale Rendite sehen. Auch der Staat als größter Waldbesitzer ist da aufgrund politischer Vorgaben (Gewinnorientierung, Wettbewerb etc.) keine Ausnahme. Deutsches Holz wird weltweit exportiert und stellt auch im Zuge der Energiewende ein starkes Wirtschaftsgut dar.
> ...




gutes posting. denn genau das sind die wahren hintergründe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. Juli 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Auf der Seite der HMUELV
> http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMULV_Internet?cid=c584e0b20098a5b48d7dc11594c9d2bf
> 
> gibt es ja jetzt FAQ:
> ...



Was ein fester Waldweg ist, wurde in div. Gerichtsurteilen und Kommentierungen bereits festgestellt. Die Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter vom HMUELV verbreiten hier absichtlich oder aus möglicher Dummheit die *Unwahrheit*. Gleiches trifft auf weitere Punkte im FAQ zu. Da will ich garnicht weiter lesen, sonst bekomme ich noch einen Gehirnstillstand


----------



## hexxagon (18. Juli 2012)

So, es gibt ein neues Update:

Als Antwort auf meine e-Mail Anfragen an die MdL, habe ich im Auftrag von MdL GÃ¼nter Rudolph (SPD), die aktuelle PresseerklÃ¤rung von Heinz Lotz (SPD) weiter geleitet bekommen:

" Heinz Lotz (SPD): Landesregierung stellt FAQs ins Netz â und sich
damit ein Armutszeugnis aus
Dass sich Umweltministerin Puttrich offenbar gezwungen sieht, 22 anscheinend am
hÃ¤ufigsten gestellten Fragen mit passenden Antworten zu ihrem noch nicht einmal vom
Kabinett beschlossenen Entwurf des neuen Waldgesetzes verÃ¶ffentlichen muss,
bezeichnete Heinz Lotz, der forstpolitische Sprecher der SPD-Landtagsfraktion, als
âArmutszeugnisâ. âDie Not muss unendlich groÃ sein, wenn man einen einseitigen
Gesetzentwurf formuliert und ihn dann in umfassender Weise erklÃ¤ren muss, indem man
die so genannten FAQs noch vor Kabinettsbeschluss als Interpretationshilfe ins Netz
stelltâ, sagte der SPD-Politiker am Mittwoch.
Das Waldgesetz sein ohnehin eine einzige Kommunikationspanne. âDer Entwurf wurde
zwar den betroffenen gesellschaftlichen Gruppen weitergereicht und hat dort insbesondere
bei den Radsportlern einen Proteststurm und viele Diskussionen ausgelÃ¶st. NatÃ¼rlich
gehen der SPD-Fraktion und auch einzelnen Abgeordneten dazu unzÃ¤hlige Mails, Anrufe
und Briefe zu, die wir auch gerne beantworten. Leider hat das Ministerium uns aber bis
zum heutigen Tag trotz Anfrage noch nicht einmal â wenigstens fairerweise â den Entwurf
zugesandt. Stattdessen mÃ¼ssen wir ihn uns von den betroffenen VerbÃ¤nden erbittenâ, so
Lotz. Es erzeuge nur noch KopfschÃ¼tteln, so Lotz, wie die Landesregierung mit aller
Gewalt versuche, sich selbst lÃ¤cherlich zu machen. âEin einmaliger, peinlicher Vorgang.â "

Leider immer noch keine inhaltliche Stellungnahme, aber es rasselt im GebÃ¤lk.


----------



## Dylan (18. Juli 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> ... die aktuelle Presseerklärung von Heinz Lotz (SPD)



Hier der Link dazu:
Heinz Lotz (SPD): Landesregierung stellt sich mit FAQ's ein Armutszeugnis aus

Hier noch etwas von gestern:
Das sagt Quanz: SPD-Landtagsabgeordneter zum Waldgesetz
(Die Links unter diesem Artikel sind auch interessant.)


----------



## hexxagon (18. Juli 2012)

Die Position von Lothar Quanz (SPD) ist ja doch recht deutlich. Und trifft im Kern die Forderung der Mountainbiker. Hoffen wir, das im Gesetzgebungsverfahren dabei kein fauler Kompromiss entsteht.


----------



## Svenos (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

anbei mal ein paar Zahlen die das HMUELV selbst nebenbei nennt, die zeigt, wie abwegig dort argumentiert wird:


_Die hessische Landschaft wird von waldreichen Mittelgebirgen geprägt. Die Flächennutzung der 2,11 Mio. ha Landesfläche gliedert sich in:_

_890.000 ha Landwirtschaftsfläche (*41%*) _
_895.000 ha Waldfläche (*42%*) _
_326.000 ha Siedlungs- und Verkehrsfläche (15%) _
_47.000 ha Wasserfläche, Abbauland, Öd- und Unland, Übungsgelände u.ä. (2%)_
_Auf rund 1.800.000 ha Fläche wird in Hessen die Jagd ausgeübt. Auf rund 240.000 ha (13%) führt der Landesbetrieb HESSEN-FORST die Jagd durch. 87% der hessischen Jagdfläche werden durch die private Jägerschaft betreut._

_In Hessen leben *23.000* Jägerinnen und Jäger. Dies entspricht ca. *0,4%* der hessischen Bevölkerung..._

_In Hessen steht der Wald zu 40 % im Eigentum des Landes, zu 35 % gehört er den jeweiligen Kommunen und zu 25 % ist er im Eigentum von rund *60.000* privaten Waldbesitzern. Diese Waldbesitzarten sind in den Regionen sehr eng und mosaikartig miteinander verzahnt. _

Nimmt man Waldbesitzer und Jäger in Summe zusammen sind das maximal 83.000 Personen. Wobei davon ausgegangen werden kann, daß nur wenige Großgrundbesitzer wirkliche Vorteile aus der industriellen Holzproduktion ziehen können und daher entsprechenden politischen Einfluss ausüben (können). 
Das zeigt ganz deutlich, dass hier eine relativ kleine Minderheit (max. 1,38% bezogen auf 6 Mio. Hessen) ihre Ziele zu Lasten der breiten Bevölkerung durchsetzten will.
Und wenn uns die Initiatoren des Gesetzes erzählen wollen, dass die Landschaft durch "Freizeitdruck" überfordert wird (immerhin besteht Hessen zu 83% aus Wald und Feldern), dann kann ich auch nur lachen. Abgesehen einigen Hot-Spots (wo viele Parkplätze sind) sehe ich meinen Touren irgendwie fast nie Menschen. 
Also über was reden wir überhaupt????????
Wenn ich in Gesprächen der letzten Tagen diese Fakten nenne, wird jeder nachdenklich...


----------



## raccoon78 (18. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> anbei mal ein paar Zahlen die das HMUELV selbst nebenbei nennt, die zeigt, wie abwegig dort argumentiert wird:
> 
> ...



Du wirst die Zahlen noch etwas relativieren können. Ich denke dass einige Waldbesitzer auch Jäger sind. Wobei ich eh die Jägerschaft weniger als Triebfeder für die Novelle sehe, ganz im Gegenteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (18. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Hier der Link dazu:
> Heinz Lotz (SPD): Landesregierung stellt sich mit FAQ's ein Armutszeugnis aus
> 
> Hier noch etwas von gestern:
> ...


Hier nochmal alle Links dazu:


Das sagt Quanz: SPD-Landtagsabgeordneter zum Waldgesetz
Das Ende der Freiheit?
"Überflüssig wie ein Kropf"
Knöllchen im Wald!?
Das sagt Landau: CDU-Landtagsabgeordneter zum Waldgesetz


----------



## raccoon78 (18. Juli 2012)

Übrigens mal was zum Thema "Verschrecken von Wild"





Das war gestern Nachmittag, die Perspektive ist etwas blöd, aber es waren nicht mal 10 Meter.

Keine Spur von Aufregung, stand einfach da hat mir zugeschaut wie ich gemütlich das Handy ausgepackt habe und ist dann gemächlich weggetrabt.

Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen mein Labrador, der saß neben mir. Auch der war dem Wild egal.....
Umgekehrt übrigens auch


----------



## onkel_c (18. Juli 2012)

du wirst genügend förster finden, die die theorie der wildvertreibung nur belächeln. es sind auch diejenigen, die nichts gegen radfahren im wald haben, auch auf trails und schmalen pfaden.

natürlich finden sich unter dieser berufsgruppe auch kritiker. 

es bleibt wie immer dabei: wo licht, da ist auch schatten - und umgekehrt .


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Juli 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt einige Zeit im Urlaub, und da ist es wieder und es ärgert mich wieder.
> 
> Das ist nicht der richtige Ansatz; der wird von der Gegenseite wunderbar als Brandbeschleuniger ausgenutzt werden.
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Taunus zwischen Königstein und Saalburg damit geopfert wird; neben den anderen Regionen, in denen die meisten Biker wohnen. Danke.
> ...



Welche Opfer denn bitte? 
Wir wollen, dass die 2-spurige Regelung in der Tonne verschwindet. Auch für Dein Revier. Und dann wollen wir in Starkdruckgebieten eine Entzerrung über ein richtiges Trailangebot an die Biker erreichen. 
Die DIMB IG Taunus hat dazu einen Wegenetzvorschlag eingereicht, der ein super Angebot für die Biker darstellt. Wir haben insbesondere vorgeschlagen, in der Feldbergregion parallel zu den stark frequentierten Hauptwegen Flowtrails a la Stromberg anzulegen. Für jeden Spaß pur und besser als der Tourislalom. Lenkung durch Angebot funzt halt viel besser als durch Verbot. 

Was wäre denn Dein strategischer Ansatz? Gar keine Besucherlenkung in Starkdruckgebieten unterstützen? Dann macht der Forst das völlig ohne die Biker. Und was dabei herauskommt, brauche ich Dir wohl nicht zu erklären. Bin aber sehr gespannt auf Deine Ideen & Vorschläge...

Und außerdem: wem das Trailangebot nicht passt, fährt doch eh weiterhin seine bisherigen Wege, oder nicht? Deswegen müssen die Bikertrails ja gut werden. Sonst funzt die ganze Geschichte nicht und wir tragen das Ergebnis auch nicht mit.


----------



## aradriel (18. Juli 2012)

Ha, jetzt haben sie es doch selbst beerdigt:


> 11. Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass ich in Zukunft nur noch auf Waldwegen Rad fahren darf, die auch für große Autos geeignet sind. Ist das so richtig?
> 
> Nein. Auch feste Waldwege, auf denen im Hinblick auf die Wegesbreite zum Beispiel ein Kleinstwagen wie ein Smart oder ein Polo fahren könnte, stehen für das Radfahren im Wald und für das Mountainbiking grundsätzlich zur Verfügung.



Ok. "Kleinstwagen". Nicht Kleinwagen. Die Interpretation "Kleinstwagen" = "Kleinst möglicher Wagen" liegt da ja nahe.

Dazu:


> Texanischen Forschern ist es gelungen, ein molekülgroßes Auto bei Raumtemperatur fahren zu lassen. Das winzige Vehikel misst gerade einmal drei Nanometer und ist damit fürs menschliche Auge nicht sichtbar.


www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article317...kleinste-Auto-der-Welt-kann-jetzt-fahren.html

3 Nanometer find ich akzeptabel.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Juli 2012)

1000x


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2012)

aradriel schrieb:


> 3 Nanometer find ich akzeptabel.


Ist das die neue Bescheidenheit? ;-)


----------



## Svenos (18. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ist das die neue Bescheidenheit? ;-)


 
Das nenne ich mal einen Ansatz. Endlich hätte man mit dem Bike eine gute Chance im direkten Aufeinandertreffen mit dem Auto  
Ich höre schon so manchen Biker sagen: "Man habe ich heute wieder Sch....viel Autos zwischen den Stollen kleben, das nervt"

Und die Staus auf den Autobahnen hätten sich auch erledigt....


----------



## Dylan (18. Juli 2012)

Höre ich hier die ersten kleinen Rückzieher des forstpolitischen Sprechers der CDU-Landtagsfraktion?

Arnold: Auch für Mountainbiker ist Platz im Wald



> Im neuen Waldgesetz ist das Radfahren im Wald auf festen Wegen gestattet, die von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. *Diese Definition fester Weg mag möglicherweise eine restriktive Regelung sein. Im Verlauf des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens gibt es noch Gelegenheiten, die Vorstellungen der Mountainbiker hierzu anzuhören und ggf. moderatere Regelungen zu finden.*


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2012)

Aus den aktuellen, also nicht den schon seit Wochen bekannten, Statements der CDU-Abgeordneten kann man schon eine Tendenz erkennen, dass sie den Gesetzentwurf des Umweltministeriums nicht als in Stein gemeißelt ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (18. Juli 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Höre ich hier die ersten kleinen Rückzieher des forstpolitischen Sprechers der CDU-Landtagsfraktion?
> 
> Arnold: Auch für Mountainbiker ist Platz im Wald



genauer lesen bzw. auch den subtext einbeziehen in die interpretation: was arnold da von sich gibt, ist das gleiche gewäsch, dass alle vertreter von cdu/fdp bisher abgesondert haben und dient lediglich dazu, den unbedarften lesern sand in die augen zu streuen. schon hier fängt es an:



			
				arnold schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade für die Mountainbiker schaffen die Neuregelungen des Gesetzes Möglichkeiten, dass attraktive Angebote für Strecken, Single-Trails oder Flow-Trails und auch für sogenannte Bikerparks oder Downhill-Racingstrecken geschaffen werden können. Dies war nach der bisherigen Gesetzeslage gar nicht möglich oder nur mit umständlichen bürokratischen Genehmigungsverfahren.



die folgenden passagen hören sich an, als ob der entwurf quasi nur dazu diente, ein paradies für biker zu schaffen - faktisch ist nichts davon wahr und spätestens hier entlarvt sich das ganze als das was es ist: volksverdummung:



			
				arnold schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu der bisherigen Regelung ist es für eine Realisierung dieser Projekte ausreichend, wenn die jeweiligen Waldbesitzer diesem Vorschlag zustimmen.



ich kann es nur wiederholen: lasst euch nicht vera.rschen, fallt nicht rein auf das geblubber und haltet dagegen. auch mit kommentaren zu den artikeln, die das gesagte entlarven.


----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> genauer lesen bzw. auch den subtext einbeziehen in die interpretation: was arnold da von sich gibt, ist das gleiche gewäsch, dass alle vertreter von cdu/fdp bisher abgesondert haben und dient lediglich dazu, den unbedarften lesern sand in die augen zu streuen.



Genau. Denn nach dem Gesetz ist erstmal alles verboten. Und dann sollen einzelne Singletrails ausnahmsweise durch "vereinfachte" Verfahren erlaubt werden...wer's glaubt.

Und selbst wenn, dann wäre das eine gravierende Schlechterstellung.


----------



## Dylan (18. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> volksverdummung



Ja, das ist schon klar! Aber trotzdem sehe ich in dem Zitierten, eine Tendenz in Richtung Entschärfung. Ich meine, was erwartet Ihr? Dass sich Frau Puttrich hinstellt und sagt, sorry, hab' mich da von den falschen Leuten ein bisschen zu sehr beeinflussen lassen und nehme alles zurück? Die werden ihren Gesetzentwurf zu Gunsten der Biker ändern (müssen) und so tun, als wäre es ihre eigene Idee. Soll uns doch recht sein.


----------



## OPM (18. Juli 2012)

neue Presseberichte (mit Kommentarmöglichkeit/ohne Anmeldung):

http://extratip.de/2012/07/17/ueber...ers-werra-meissner-ueber-das-neue-waldgesetz/

http://extratip.de/2012/07/17/das-e...s-cdu-waldgesetz-sieht-schaerfere-regeln-vor/

Stellungnahmen dagegen (SPD):
http://extratip.de/2012/07/17/fahrradverbote-im-wald-ohne-sinn-und-verstand/

http://extratip.de/2012/07/17/faire...-wald-statt-buerokratischer-ueberregulierung/


----------



## Meister Alex (18. Juli 2012)

Zitat von arnold:
Gerade für die Mountainbiker schaffen die Neuregelungen des Gesetzes Möglichkeiten, dass attraktive Angebote für Strecken, Single-Trails oder Flow-Trails und auch für sogenannte Bikerparks oder Downhill-Racingstrecken geschaffen werden können. Dies war nach der bisherigen Gesetzeslage gar nicht möglich oder nur mit umständlichen bürokratischen Genehmigungsverfahren.

Na, dafür muss man aber kein neues Gesetz schaffen, sonden die dafür geltenden Gesetze entsprechend abändern.
In Stromberg hat es doch auch mit der alten Gesetzeslage geklappt.....
Wer ist denn an der Gesetzesflut schuld?
Alles Augenwischerei!
Habe heute zusätzlich zur Petition, was ich als Bikerpflicht ansehe, noch eine mail direkt an Frau Puttrich geschrieben. Ob die von ihr gelesen wird?

Grüße:


Meister Alex


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2012)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Zitat von arnold:
> Gerade für die Mountainbiker schaffen die Neuregelungen des Gesetzes Möglichkeiten, dass attraktive Angebote für Strecken, Single-Trails oder Flow-Trails und auch für sogenannte Bikerparks oder Downhill-Racingstrecken geschaffen werden können. Dies war nach der bisherigen Gesetzeslage gar nicht möglich oder nur mit umständlichen bürokratischen Genehmigungsverfahren.



Keine Panik, das war auch nach dem alten Gesetz möglich, nicht mit mehr und nicht mit weniger Bürokratie. Denn selbstverständlich gilt anderes öffentliches Recht weiter wie bisher. Und genau da hängen so manche Fußangeln wie eh und je. So what!


----------



## Tilman (18. Juli 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Genau. Denn nach dem Gesetz ist erstmal alles verboten. Und dann sollen einzelne Singletrails ausnahmsweise durch "vereinfachte" Verfahren erlaubt werden.



Und genau das widerspricht dem Bundesrecht. Mit dem Bundesrecht wäre es verträglich, Ausnahmen vom Betreten zu machen (Sperrung aus vernünftigem Grunde), nicht aber Ausnahmen von einem Betretungsverbot zu machen. Das stelt das Bundesrecht auf den Kopf und m.E. Art. 62 der Hessischen Verfassung gleich mit..


----------



## raccoon78 (18. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Und genau das widerspricht dem Bundesrecht. Mit dem Bundesrecht wäre es verträglich, Ausnahmen vom Betreten zu machen (Sperrung aus vernünftigem Grunde), nicht aber Ausnahmen von einem Betretungsverbot zu machen. Das stelt das Bundesrecht auf den Kopf und m.E. Art. 62 der Hessischen Verfassung gleich mit..



Hallo Tilmann
kann man deine Aussage so der Presse gegenüber verwenden?
Wenn ja müsste noch etwas ergänzt werden?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Gonzo_MB (18. Juli 2012)

Eben gingen folgende Fragen an den inhaltlich Verantwortlichen des HMUELV.

Sehr geehrter Herr Roth

Sie sind der inhaltliche Verantwortliche laut Impressum des HMUELV. Daher gehen meine Fragen direkt an Sie:

In den FAQ`s zum neuen Waldgesetzt steht u.a. folgendes: "Entscheidender sind vielmehr die Belange der anderen Waldbesucher, insbesondere die Vermeidung von Konflikten oder Gefahrensituationen sowie die Belange des Natur- und Artenschutzes. Hierzu zählen auch Störungen der im Wald lebenden Tiere."
Aus dem Gesamtbild heraus ergibt sich, das dies für das Mountainbiking gedacht ist. Welcher Experte behauptet das die Mountainbiker die im Wald lebenden Tiere mehr stören würden als andere Nutzer. Wenn es kein Experte war, aus welcher Quelle haben Sie das? In welcher Quelle ist zu finden das Mountaibiking den Belangen des Naturschutzes im wege steht.
Selbst nach langer Recherche im Internet war hierzu nichts zu finden. Ganz im Gegenteil sogar. Wenn Sie mich bitte hier aufklären könnten wie das genau gemeint ist oder was man sich dabei gedacht hat?

Was soll mit der Frage 11 vermittelt werden? Im Prinzip bestätigen Sie die Frage, das nur noch auf breiten Wegen gefahren werden darf. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem BMW und einem Polo. Beite sind bis auf einige wenige cm anähernd gleich groß?

Zur Frage 3: Nach derzeitiger Rechtslage auf Basis des Bundeswaldgesetzes und des geltenden Hessischen Forstgesetzes ist nämlich das Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Waldwegen, nicht aber auf schmalen Waldpfaden bzw. Single-Trails gestattet. Das ist bereits seit Jahrzehnten so, nach unserer Ansicht aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß
Aus welchem derzeit geltenden Recht ( das neue Gesetz gilt noch nicht!!) nehmen sie die Aussage das nicht auf schmalen Wegen gefahren werden darf. Eine Wegbreitenregelung gibt es zur Zeit nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (18. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Welche Opfer denn bitte?
> Wir wollen, dass die 2-spurige Regelung in der Tonne verschwindet. Auch für Dein Revier. Und dann wollen wir in Starkdruckgebieten eine Entzerrung über ein richtiges Trailangebot an die Biker erreichen.
> Die DIMB IG Taunus hat dazu einen Wegenetzvorschlag eingereicht, der ein super Angebot für die Biker darstellt. Wir haben insbesondere vorgeschlagen, in der Feldbergregion parallel zu den stark frequentierten Hauptwegen Flowtrails a la Stromberg anzulegen. Für jeden Spaß pur und besser als der Tourislalom. Lenkung durch Angebot funzt halt viel besser als durch Verbot.
> 
> ...




Nun, es geht mir an der Stelle weniger um Idee*n* & Vorschläg*e* als mehr um *die* oberste Zieldefinition. Und als zweite Dimension dieses Oberziels um die politische ( i.w.S.) Herangehensweise bei der Darstellung des Oberziels nach aussen. 
Vor dem Hintergrund habe ich meine Zweifel, ob das Oberziel in dieser Form richtig gewählt ist (m.E. wäre "Die Zweispurigkeit und/oder Breitendefinition muss weg."...PUNKT das richtige Oberziel). 
Aber selbst wenn man in einem Anfall von rationalem Realismus sagen würde, dass dieses oder jene Ziel ohnehin nicht bzw. nur erreichbar wäre, erachte ich es als falsch, gleich mit dieser reduziereten realistischen Position zu starten. Insbesondere weil es sich hier zunächst um eine rein politische Debatte handelt, nicht um eine nette weil sachliche Diskussion. Die Gegenseite agitiert, desinformirt, überrumpelt, behauptet, spielt falsch....politisch halt. Die bauen erst einmal 150% auf, um daraus das Maximale durchzuholen. Da kann man nur gegenhalten, und nicht gleich mal am Anfang aus sachlich-realistschen Gründen 20% dreingeben. Den Realismus kann man zu späteren Zeitpunkten immer noch einfließen lassen. Üblicherweise kommen beide Seiten später ohnehin zu einer sachlicheren Umgangsweise. Am Anfang aber erst einmal Full-Pull im politischen Sinne, wie oben beschrieben. Ansonsten verzichtet man freiwillig auf einige Anfangswaffen (ebenfalls oben).
Ich jedenfalls freue mich immer, wenn meine Gegner so etwas tun. 

Aber wie gesagt, im Voraus pure Ansichtssache.


----------



## HelmutK (18. Juli 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, im Voraus pure Ansichtssache.



Kein Grund zu Besorgnis. Die Forderung lautet "Open Trails! Kein Bikerverbot in Hessens Wäldern". Und diese Forderung basiert auch auf einem klaren Anspruch, der sich aus dem Bundeswaldgesetz ergibt:

§14 Betreten des Waldes

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Dies gilt insbesondere für waldtypische Gefahren.

(2) Die Länder regeln die Einzelheiten. Sie können das Betreten des Waldes aus wichtigem Grund, insbesondere des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Waldbesitzers, einschränken und andere Benutzungsarten ganz oder teilweise dem Betreten gleichstellen.

Wie ist das zu verstehen:

Zuerst muss man § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 2 zusammen mit § 14 Abs. 2 Satz 1 betrachten. Daraus ergibt sich, dass das Radfahren auf Wegen gestattet ist und die Länder nur die Einzelheiten regeln dürfen.

Entscheidend ist dann aber § 14 Abs. 2 Satz 2, der ausführt, welche Einzelheiten gemeint sind. Und der besagt aber nur, dass die Länder das Recht zum Betreten - in Bezug auf uns das Recht zum Fahren auf Wegen - nur aus wichtigem Grund einschränken dürfen. 

Wichtiger Grund klingt zwar zunächst sehr schwammig, ist es aber für den Juristen nicht. Ein wichtiger Grund setzt vielmehr ein erhebliches Gewicht voraus und muss bewiesen werden. Bloße Behauptungen genügen dafür nicht. Im konkreten Fall des Waldgesetzes wird überhaupt kein relevanter wichtiger Grund angeführt. Soweit das Fahren abseits von Wegen angeführt wird, so ist dies schon heute verboten und kann im Übrigen mangels juristisch hinreichender Kausalität ein Verbot des Befahrens von bestimmten Wegen nicht begründen. Soweit Konflikte mit anderen Nutzergruppen angeführt werden, so kann nach der Bestätigung durch den Pressesprecher des Umweltministerium, dass auf über 99% der Waldflächen gar keine Konflikte bestehen, der verbleibende Rest jedenfalls keinen landesweiten wichtigen Grund darstellen.

Bleiben noch die ganz wenigen "Hotspots" übrig, an denen tatsächlich, in der Praxis jedoch nur an bestimmten Wochen(end)tagen und bei entsprechendem Wetter, ein erhöhter Besucherdruck besteht. Hier kann man schon nach der derzeit schon geltenden Rechtslage regelnd eingreifen (Stichwort "Entflechtung"), woran auch das neue Waldgesetz nichts ändert. Insofern müssen wir das unabhängig von der Haupt- und Kernforderung betrachten und behandeln. Aber sowohl nach der aktuellen als auch nach der künftigen Rechtslage wäre eine Entflechtungsmaßnahme auf das Notwendigste zu beschränken (Übermaßverbot) und muss auch unsere Interessen ausreichend berücksichtigen. Dies sicher zu stellen, ist sicherlich eine Aufgabe der DIMB, aber auch von uns allen, d. h. wenn man seitens der Behörden zu diesem Mittel (gemeint Entflechtung) greifen sollte, müssen wir uns einmischen und unsere Rechts einfordern sowie dafür eintreten.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juli 2012)

Hier dann noch die aktuelle Pressemitteilung der DIMB. Gestern an alle REdaktionen in Hessen und die Bikemagazine raus gegangen. 

Außerdem die Info vom Bike-Chefredakteur:
das Statement zum "tollen Forst in Willingen" im Editorial der Ausgabe 8/2012 stammt aus Zeiten, als noch nicht bekannt war, was Hessen nun konkret macht. Soll heißen, als der Entwurf kam, war das Heft schon im Druck. Die Bike steht voll hinter uns und wird im nächsten Heft berichten.


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Juli 2012)

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudh...mountainbiker-kritisieren-waldgesetz-1.652747


----------



## HelmutK (19. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudh...mountainbiker-kritisieren-waldgesetz-1.652747



Wollte ich auch gerade verlinken. Aber auch hier haben wir wieder die Gelegenheit zum Kommentieren im Morgenweb und die sollte unbedingt genutzt werden. Genügend Ansatzpunkte sind wieder darin. Macht deutlich, dass die Downhiller von der Politik selbst in die Illegalität gedrängt wurden, weil man - Beispiel Rinne - seit Jahren alle konstruktiven Lösungen von Seiten der Biker abblockt und selbst nichts anbietet. Macht deutlich, dass der immer wieder behauptete Nutzerkonflikt gar nicht besteht. Macht deutlich, dass die ausgewiesenen Strecken langweilig sind und nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts mit dem zu tun haben, was wir wollen. etc etc.


----------



## bassenheimer (19. Juli 2012)

Hallöchen,

ich besitze zwar auch ein Mountainbike und fahr manchmal damit - eher zum Brötchenholen und auf Kinderausflügen, mehr km leg ich mit dem Rennrad zurück - mein überwiegendes Interesse an dieser Stelle betrifft die *Geländereiter*. 
Ich sage Geländereiter und nicht bloss "Reiter", weil die naheliegende Annahme dass jeder der ein Pferd hat, auch intensiv draußen in der Natur reitet, (leider) nicht so ganz zutrifft. Wenn man Euch Bikern die singletrails verbietet, geht es bei uns Reitern um das Verbot der unbefestigten Wege. Das sind immer noch 3/4 der geschätzten 100.000km Waldwege in Hessen, wovon ein erheblicher Anteil allerdings zugefallen, zugewachsen, absichtlich von Jägern versperrt u.dergl. ist. Aber wenigstens darf man *versuchen* dort langzureiten. Insbesondere für diejenigen, die wie ich vorwiegend mit unbeschlagenen Pferden reiten (fast alle Tittschäden gehen von eisenbeschlagenen Pferden aus) sind diese Wege unverzichtbar. Wenn ich bloss noch - für die Pferdebeine gesundheitsschädliche - Schotterpisten entlangreiten darf, stellt sich für mich die Sinnfrage der ganzen Reiterei. Soviel zum Einstieg.

Zur FAQ des HMUELV habe ich gestern eine Anfrage an den Pressesprecher desselben eingereicht, über die ich auch Euch Radfahrer informieren möchte, insbesondere da sie auch *konkrete Forderungen* an's HMUELV enthält. Ich werde hier nicht den ganzen Text reinkopieren sondern setze nur einen Link auf den betreffenden Abschnitt meiner Infoseite.
Wie viele von Euch ja vielleicht wissen, haben die Reiter ebenfalls eine Petition gestartet (will heissen, ich war eher etwas skeptisch, bin aber von unserem Reiterstammtisch dazu aufgefordert worden) die allerdings noch beträchtlich weniger Unterstützer als die der Biker hat. Was vielleicht auch daran liegt dass unsere Verbände bisher eher noch im Stillen agieren (wenn überhaupt)... Euren Slogan "Open Trails Hessen" fand ich dabei so gut dass ich ihn mir mal kurzerhand ausgeborgt hab. Ich habe mir auch schon mehrmals Hinweise auf Euer Forum erlaubt, das schon sowas wie die Speerspitze des Protests gegen diesen Gesetzentwurf darstellt. Leider lassen sich die "offiziellen" Reitervertreter nur zu gern durch Vernebelungstaktiken wie jüngst die "FAQ" des HMUELV blenden. "Es wird schon nicht so schlimm kommen" ist irgendwie sowas wie ein offizielles Reiter-Mantra...

Ich wünsche uns, dass es trotzdem, *mit vereinten Kräften* gelingt diesen Gesetzentwurf zu kippen - horrido...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (19. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Kein Grund zu Besorgnis. ...
> 
> Wichtiger Grund klingt zwar zunächst sehr schwammig, ist es aber für den Juristen nicht. Ein wichtiger Grund setzt vielmehr ein erhebliches Gewicht voraus und muss bewiesen werden. Bloße Behauptungen genügen dafür nicht. Im konkreten Fall des Waldgesetzes wird überhaupt kein relevanter wichtiger Grund angeführt. Soweit das Fahren abseits von Wegen angeführt wird, so ist dies schon heute verboten und kann im Übrigen mangels juristisch hinreichender Kausalität ein Verbot des Befahrens von bestimmten Wegen nicht begründen. Soweit Konflikte mit anderen Nutzergruppen angeführt werden, so kann nach der Bestätigung durch den Pressesprecher des Umweltministerium, dass auf über 99% der Waldflächen gar keine Konflikte bestehen, der verbleibende Rest jedenfalls keinen landesweiten wichtigen Grund darstellen.



Wenns so einfach wäre, hätten wir in BW keine 2m-Regelung!


----------



## HelmutK (19. Juli 2012)

TTT schrieb:


> Wenns so einfach wäre, hätten wir in BW keine 2m-Regelung!


 
Einfach ist es natürlich nicht  Aber es lohnt sich mal darüber nachzudenken, warum wir in der Vergangenheit, wie z. B. in BW, häufig nur 2. Sieger waren und warum unser Anliegen in Hessen jetzt mehr und mehr Gehör in den Medien und damit auch in der Politik findet.


----------



## micha555 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo bassenheimer,
herzlich willkommen!
Seh ich ähnlich, wir sollten die Kräfte bündeln. Das entzieht dem HMUELV die Möglichkeit auf eine "böse" Gruppe einzudreschen und den Widerstand zu spalten. Ferner zeigt das auf, dass hier nicht nur eine handvoll "böse" MTBler betroffen sind!
Deshalb habe ich "eure" Pettition schon unterschrieben.
Gruss
Micha


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juli 2012)

Unter uns... wenn wir uns  ausschließlich auf § 14 BWaldG verlassen würden, zögen wir wieder den Kürzeren.

Tatsächlich ist es der öffentliche Druck, der den Erfolg in der Sache bringen wird.


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2012)

@Bassenheimer

ich gebe Dir mit Deiner Argumentation vollkommen Recht und habe ebenfalls unterzeichnet.

Sun on Tour hat mit seiner Vermutung wohl auch Recht... reine Paragraphenfeilscherei wird uns nicht zum Erfolg führen...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. Juli 2012)

> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudh...mountainbiker-kritisieren-waldgesetz-1.652747
> 
> <Bildunterschrift>
> _Wanderer und Mountainbiker im Konflikt - eine neue Regelung des Betretungsrechts im Wald soll verhindern, dass sich beide Parteien in die Quere kommen._



Wenn ich soetwas schon lese, dann weiß ich wer dem Schreiberling diese Worte diktiert hat. Das ist wirklich absolut dummes Zeugs und hat mit der Realität überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Ich bin derzeit in NRW und bin gestern durch das derzeit von Wanderern überfüllte 7G geradelt (auch auf dem eigentlich "verbotenen" Rheinsteig) und alle Begegnungen waren zu 100% konfliktfrei. Ein freundliches "Hallo!" wird von den Wanderern dann meistens ebenso freundlich erwidert.


----------



## urvi (19. Juli 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß es hier schonmal geschrieben wurde....

Wenn ich den Gesetzesentwurf richtig verstehe, so müsste ich in Hessen dann auch meine Hausrunde als Bikepark deklarieren und genehmigen lassen, um sie zu legalisieren..mal ganz stammtisch-like formuliert?!
Das ist ja mehr als völlig weltfremd!!

Petition hab ich schon seit längerem unterzeichnet und verfolge das Ganze weiterhin gespannt!

Viel Glück nach Hessen...und daß andere Bundesländer NICHT auch noch nachziehen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juli 2012)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Übrigens mal was zum Thema "Verschrecken von Wild"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für das schöne Foto und den netten Text.

Da habe ich doch gleich noch etwas Passendes zum dem Thema, wie mit vermeintlichen Gründen des Naturschutzes argumentiert wird.
Der vorliegende Gesetzentwurf ist hierfür ein ausgesprochenes Beispiel, wie der Naturschutz als vorgeschobener Grund missbraucht wird. 
Da wird bezüglich des Betretungsrechts faktisch aus dem gesamten hessischen Waldbestand ein "Naturschutzgebiet" für seltene bedrohte Tierarten.

Relativ häufig stößt der Freizeitsportler im Wald außerhalb von Schutzgebieten
auf Schilder, die ihn auffordern, Rehe und Hirsche nicht zu beunruhigen und
daher die Wege nicht zu verlassen. Dabei wird vielfach der Anschein erwekt,
diese Wildtiere seien durch Erholungsuchende gefährdet und es sei ein Gebot des
Naturschutzes, dass sich der Freizeitsportler bestimmten Restriktionen unterwirft,
um solche Gefährdungen zu vermeiden. Eine typische Argumentation aus den
Reihen der Jägerschaft wird im folgenden Kasten dargestellt und kommentiert.

*Eine typische Argumentation aus jagdlicher Sicht mit Kommentar*
Der Präsident des Deutschen Jagdschutz-Verbandes hat eine räumliche und zeitliche
Beschränkung des Waldbetretungsrechts in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gefordert.
Er begründete diese Forderung damit, dass Rückzugsgebiete bedrohter Tierarten zu
erhalten seien. Häufige Störungen durch Waldbesucher ergäben bei Tieren eine Stressbelastung
und beeinträchtigten sie in ihrem natürlichen Lebensrhythmus. Wie massiv
"die touristische Eroberung der deutschen Wälder" schon fortgechritten sei, zeige
allein der Umstand, dass das Rotwild als größte Wildtart in der Bunderepublik im
Laufe der Jahre zu einem nachtaktiven Tier geworden sei. Auch das Problem der Wildschäden
im Wald könne auf Erholungsuchende zurückgeführt werden. Da das Rotwild
in mehrstündigem Wechsel Nahrung zu sich nehmen müsse, wegen der Störung durch
den Menschen aber nicht zur Äsung komme, werde häufig stattdessen die Rinde von
Bäumen geschält (Südd. Zeitung vom 14/1 5.8. 1992).

Die zitierten Aussagen des DJV-Präsidenten erwecken den Anschein, Freizeitaktivitäten
der Waldbesucher seien die entscheidenden Stör- und Stressfaktoren für die Wildtiere.
Es wird unterstellt, die Tiere seien von Natur aus scheu und würden daher durch
Erholungsuchende beunruhigt. Die Tatsache bleibt unerwähnt, dass die Wildtiere
durch die üblichen Formen der Bejagung erst scheu gemacht wurden (erhebliche Vergrößerung
der Fluchtdistanzen) und dass sie daher - weil sie häufig nicht zwischen
Jäger und "ungefährlichem" Waldbesucher unterscheiden können - entsprechend empfindlich 
reagieren. Es fällt auch auf, dass der DJV-Präsident von "bedrohten Tierarten"
spricht und damit offensichtlich das jagdbare Wild meint, da er das Beispiel Rotwild
anführt. Rot- und Rehwild zählen Jedoch nicht zu den bedrohten Arten, im Gegenteil:
Aus ökologischen Gründen ist eine deutliche Verringerung der Wilddichte geboten.
Schutzwürdig (d.h. vor Beunruhigung durch Erholungsuchende und Jäger zu schützen)
sind die tatsächlich bedrohten Arten, wie z.B. das Birk· und das Auerhuhn, Schwarzstorch,
Wanderfalke und andere.

Die zitierte Argumentation mündet in die von jagdlicher Seite häufig vorgebrachte
Forderung, Sportler und andere Erholungsuchende müssten in der freien Landschaft
(insbesonder im Wald) überall gelenkt, auf Wegen gehalten und auf andere Weise
reglernentiert werden. Denn die Lebensräume des jagdbaren Wildes erstrecken sich 
fast über die gesamte für Erholung geeignete Kulturlandschaft. Das Motiv Naturschutz
wird rnissbraucht, indem der Anschein erweckt wird, es handele sich um seltene,
bedrohte Tierarten. Die unbestreitbare Notwendigkeit, für tatsächlich seltene Arten
(z.B. für Populationen von Raufußhühnern) ungestörte Rückzugsräurne zu schützen,
wird ohne naturschutzfachliche Begründung einfach auf das intensiv bejagte Wild
bezogen. Obwohl es also bei der zitierten Forderung um jagdliche Interessen geht (der
Jäger möchte in Ruhe seiner Beschäftigung nachgehen), werden Gründe des Naturschutzes
vorgeschoben. Ein solches Vorgehen zerstört die Glaubwürdigkeit des Naturschutzes,
wenn sich die Vertreter des Naturschutzes nicht deutlich genug von solchen
Forderungen distanzieren.


Naturschutzfachliche Gründe kann man natürlich auch im Sinne der Waldbesitzer vorschieben ;-)

Aus dem Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, das man für 23,90 Euro auch dem Hessichen Umweltministerium schicken kann.


----------



## powderJO (19. Juli 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich besitze zwar auch ein Mountainbike und fahr manchmal damit - eher zum Brötchenholen und auf Kinderausflügen, mehr km leg ich mit dem Rennrad zurück - mein überwiegendes Interesse an dieser Stelle betrifft die *Geländereiter*.
> Ich sage Geländereiter und nicht bloss "Reiter", weil die naheliegende Annahme dass jeder der ein Pferd hat, auch intensiv draußen in der Natur reitet, (leider) nicht so ganz zutrifft. Wenn man Euch Bikern die singletrails verbietet, geht es bei uns Reitern um das Verbot der unbefestigten Wege. Das sind immer noch 3/4 der geschätzten 100.000km Waldwege in Hessen, wovon ein erheblicher Anteil allerdings zugefallen, zugewachsen, absichtlich von Jägern versperrt u.dergl. ist. Aber wenigstens darf man *versuchen* dort langzureiten. Insbesondere für diejenigen, die wie ich vorwiegend mit unbeschlagenen Pferden reiten (fast alle Tittschäden gehen von eisenbeschlagenen Pferden aus) sind diese Wege unverzichtbar. Wenn ich bloss noch - für die Pferdebeine gesundheitsschädliche - Schotterpisten entlangreiten darf, stellt sich für mich die Sinnfrage der ganzen Reiterei. Soviel zum Einstieg.
> ...




super, dass du dich auch engagierst und versuchst unter den reitern weitere unterstützer zu finden. je mehr wir werden, desto besser für alle.


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2012)

@sun on tour
ich muss mich hier mal für deine ganzen fachlich und sachlich sehr guten beiträge und recherchen bedanken.
super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudh...mountainbiker-kritisieren-waldgesetz-1.652747



Zitat: "[Downhillstrecken]Dies verstärke nicht nur die Gefahr von Erdrutschen..."


das morgenweb ist wirklich eine erheiternde satireseite, wenn man das ganze mal von der spaßigen seite betrachtet!


----------



## Alexes (19. Juli 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Nun, es geht mir an der Stelle weniger um Idee*n* & Vorschläg*e* als mehr um *die* oberste Zieldefinition. Und als zweite Dimension dieses Oberziels um die politische ( i.w.S.) Herangehensweise bei der Darstellung des Oberziels nach aussen.
> Vor dem Hintergrund habe ich meine Zweifel, ob das Oberziel in dieser Form richtig gewählt ist (m.E. wäre "Die Zweispurigkeit und/oder Breitendefinition muss weg."...PUNKT das richtige Oberziel).
> Aber selbst wenn man in einem Anfall von rationalem Realismus sagen würde, dass dieses oder jene Ziel ohnehin nicht bzw. nur erreichbar wäre, erachte ich es als falsch, gleich mit dieser reduziereten realistischen Position zu starten. Insbesondere weil es sich hier zunächst um eine rein politische Debatte handelt, nicht um eine nette weil sachliche Diskussion. Die Gegenseite agitiert, desinformirt, überrumpelt, behauptet, spielt falsch....politisch halt. Die bauen erst einmal 150% auf, um daraus das Maximale durchzuholen. Da kann man nur gegenhalten, und nicht gleich mal am Anfang aus sachlich-realistschen Gründen 20% dreingeben. Den Realismus kann man zu späteren Zeitpunkten immer noch einfließen lassen. Üblicherweise kommen beide Seiten später ohnehin zu einer sachlicheren Umgangsweise. Am Anfang aber erst einmal Full-Pull im politischen Sinne, wie oben beschrieben. Ansonsten verzichtet man freiwillig auf einige Anfangswaffen (ebenfalls oben).
> Ich jedenfalls freue mich immer, wenn meine Gegner so etwas tun.



Genau SO funktioniert Politik: Man stellt eine oder mehrere gewünschte MAXIMALFORDERUNGEN auf, und versucht, diese so lautstark und überzeugend wie möglich darzustellen. 

Dabei arbeitet man natürlich auch argumentierend, aber man geht keine Kompromisse ein: 

Sämtliche Forderungen des politischen Gegners - in unserem Fall Jäger, Förster, Waldbesitzer etc. - und deren Argumente werden rigoros zurückgewiesen und argumentativ auseinandergenommen. 

Um die Kompromisseite braucht man sich als Lobbyist keine Sorgen zu machen, dafür sind die Politiker zuständig ! Wichtig für uns ist nur, unsere Position optimal zu vertreten !


----------



## raccoon78 (19. Juli 2012)

Heute Abend 18:30 Uhr Rhein Main TV einschalten!!!!

Ich hab´s so im Urin dass das sehr positiv für uns wird 

Wenn nicht hab ich umsonst 2 Stunden in DIMB Wurstpelle baucheinziehend im Wald gestanden......


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2012)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 18:30 Uhr Rhein Main TV einschalten!!!!
> 
> Ich hab´s so im Urin dass das sehr positiv für uns wird
> 
> Wenn nicht hab ich umsonst 2 Stunden in DIMB Wurstpelle baucheinziehend im Wald gestanden......



wer zeichnet's auf und packt's in youtube für die fernsehempfanglosen gesellen unter uns?


----------



## wusel_ffm (19. Juli 2012)

Mosche 

Eventuell etwas neben dem Thema und auch nicht ganz aktuell, aber da es sich um den Vordertaunus handelt und erwähnt wird das die Wege im besseren Zustand sind als in den Vorjahren find ichs als etwaige Argumentationshilfe interessant. Man muss dazu wissen das Eppstein und Förster Lepke mit zum Forstbereich Königstein gehört. Der Staufen und Atzelberg aber speziell ersterer ist nach meiner Erfahrung nach dem Feldberg/Altkönig das am meisten frequentierte Gebiet von Erhohlungssuchenden östlich von Wiesbaden/Niedernhausen im Taunus.

Hier der Link zum ganzen Artikel:
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/main-taunus/spitze-nadeln-runde-hoerner_rmn01.c.9340657.de.html

Ich zitiere die FNP vom 19.11.11:

Zufrieden ist Lepke mit dem Zustand der Waldwege in Eppstein. Es gebe längst nicht mehr so viele Beschwerden wie früher, bestätigte Bürgermeister Reus. Über Jahre wurden jeweils bis zu 7000 Euro in die Unterhaltung investiert, so dass der gute Zustand erhalten werden könne. Das Forsteinrichtungswerk sieht für die nächsten zehn Jahre dafür sogar Ausgaben von durchschnittlich 8500 Euro vor. Da der Eppsteiner Wald weithin als Erholungsgebiet ausgewiesen ist, müssen die Förster dem Thema mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken als etwa im reinen Wirtschaftswald.

Also wenn das nächstemal das Argument kommt, wir zerstören Wege kann man sich auf Lepke berufen das die Wege in letzer Zeit besser sind. Einige aus dem Forum sind quasi täglich da oben unterwegs, mich verschlägts so einmal die Woche zum Staufen.


----------



## raccoon78 (19. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> wer zeichnet's auf und packt's in youtube für die fernsehempfanglosen gesellen unter uns?



Ich glaub RMTV packt das meiste selbst als Stream ins Netz.
Ich bekomme ne Kopie per Mail


----------



## Svenos (19. Juli 2012)

wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Mosche
> 
> Der Staufen und Atzelberg aber speziell ersterer ist nach meiner Erfahrung nach dem Feldberg/Altkönig das am meisten frequentierte Gebiet von Erhohlungssuchenden östlich von Wiesbaden/Niedernhausen im Taunus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Svenos (19. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> http://www.morgenweb.de/region/sudh...mountainbiker-kritisieren-waldgesetz-1.652747


 
Hallo Leute, 

schreibt auch noch ein paar Kommentare. Argumentationshilfen gibt es ja genug und die Herren Bauer und Kluge bieten einige "Ansatzpunkte"

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## wusel_ffm (19. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> wusel_ffm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mosche
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (19. Juli 2012)

wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Ich zitiere die FNP vom 19.11.11:
> 
> Zufrieden ist Lepke mit dem Zustand der Waldwege in Eppstein. Es gebe längst nicht mehr so viele Beschwerden wie früher, bestätigte Bürgermeister Reus. Über Jahre wurden jeweils bis zu 7000 Euro in die Unterhaltung investiert, so dass der gute Zustand erhalten werden könne. Das Forsteinrichtungswerk sieht für die nächsten zehn Jahre dafür sogar Ausgaben von durchschnittlich 8500 Euro vor. Da der Eppsteiner Wald weithin als Erholungsgebiet ausgewiesen ist, müssen die Förster dem Thema mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken als etwa im reinen Wirtschaftswald.
> 
> Also wenn das nächstemal das Argument kommt, wir zerstören Wege kann man sich auf Lepke berufen das die Wege in letzer Zeit besser sind. Einige aus dem Forum sind quasi täglich da oben unterwegs, mich verschlägts so einmal die Woche zum Staufen.



Wobei ja "unsere" "festen Wege", im Gegensatz zu "befestigten Wegen" keine Unterhaltung benötigen, oder?


----------



## wusel_ffm (19. Juli 2012)

Ja interessanter Punkt OPM und stimmt im allgemeinen. Trotzdem kommt das Argument von anderer Seite immer mal wieder, wir würden ja Wege zerstören und ohne den Herr Lepke persönlich zu kennen aufgrund der Diskussionen um den Bikepark Eppstein vermute ich auch von ihm. 

Auf der anderen Seite würde ich nicht sagen das ein fester oder schmaler Weg niemals Pflege braucht. Wenn ich mir manche ansehe bin ich mir sogar sicher an der ein oder anderen Stelle wäre ne Schippe Erde nicht schlecht. Wenn ich mir die Zahl von 7000 pro jahr ansehe kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen das dort alle Baumaßnahmen an Wegen nach Vollerntereinsatz mit drin sind. Das einzige was ich gefunden hab im Netz ist 500 Material für 120m Weg. Geräte und Personal nicht mit drin. Aber ich denke das führt nur ab vom eigentlichen Thema, wenn jetzt Forstwege-bau erörtert wird. Ich glaube mit den 7000 sind tatsächlich eher so kleiner Maßnahmen wie ne Errosionsrinne entfernen und nen Weg frei schneiden gemeint. Eventuell eben auch besagte Schippe Erde oder ne kleine Verbauung das der Pfad nicht am Hang abrieselt.

War eher als generelles Stichwort geben gedacht der Artikel. Im betreffenden Zeitraum der letzten Jahre hat hat die Nutzung des Waldes m.M. nach zugenommen, aber anscheinend nicht die Kosten für Schäden. Im Gegenteil sind die Wege im besseren Zustand als früher laut FNP. Theoretisch hätte also weniger Geld zum Status Quo gereicht. Muss zwar keinen Zusammenhang haben und nur ne schein Korrelation sein aber diese wissenschaftliche Feinheiten unterscheidet die Gegenseite ja auch nicht.


----------



## Svenos (19. Juli 2012)

_"Wobei ja "unsere" "festen Wege", im Gegensatz zu "befestigten Wegen" keine Unterhaltung benötigen, oder?"_

Zum Thema "Wege" fällt mir noch eine schöne (wahre) Geschichte ein. Vor einigen Wochen bin ich eine Forststraße im Theißbachtal (zwischen Wiesbaden und Niedernhausen) entlang gerollt. Aus dem Augenwinkel sehe ich plötzlich einen perfekten Einstieg zu einem Singletrail. Der Boden war war perfekt, kein Laub, keine Äste. Eben wie auf den Hochglanzfotos in der BIKE. Ich kenne die Gegend sehr gut, aber dieser Weg war mir unbekannt. Also gedreht und abgebogen. 
Zu meiner Enttäuschung endete der vielversprechende Weg nach ca. 80 Meter an einem Komfort-Hochsitz. Da hatte der betreffende Jäger doch tatsächlich mit einem Laubgebläse den Weg komplett freigepustet. Das muss eine ziemliche Arbeit gemacht haben und war bestimmt nicht in 5 Min. erledigt. Es hat nur noch der weise Kies, Bodenleuchten und der Carport für den SUV gefehlt. 
Vielleicht erklärt das, warum ich gelegentlich etwas "übereagiere" wenn die Jäger von "Ruhezonen", Artenschutz und rücksichtvollem Umgang mit der Natur sprechen.

Klar, das ist wohl echt ne krasse Ausnahme, aber der "rücksichtslose MTB-Rambo" ist das eben auch.

OPEN TRAIL - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## franzam (19. Juli 2012)

Ruhezone? Deswegen ist der Weg ja freigeblasen. Damit das Wild nicht vom Knacksen eines Astes erschrickt


----------



## Svenos (19. Juli 2012)

_Ruhezone? Deswegen ist der Weg ja freigeblasen. Damit das Wild nicht vom Knacksen eines Astes erschrickt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
___________________
Die Dummheit des Volkes kumuliert in ihren politischen Führern_

Jetzt wo Du es sagst. Das Wild könnte ja stolpern und sich verletzen. Wie konnte ich nur so ungerecht sein? Ich nehme sämtliche Kritik an dem betreffenden Herrn zurück ;-)


----------



## kopfkissen (19. Juli 2012)

komme zwar aus bw, habe aber trotzdem den livestream von Rhein Main tv rausgesucht: http://www.rheinmaintv.de/Live-Tv.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (19. Juli 2012)

So, ich habe die nächsten 5 Abgeordneten mit Fragen "belästigt":

*Sehr geehrte H. Dietz/H.Kartmann/H. Utter/ H. Hahn, Fr. Gnadl,

ich habe Fragen zur geplanten Änderung des hess. Forstgesetzes.

1. Wo liegt der Sinn, Wege für alle zu sperren, weil vereinzelte Mountainbiker ABSEITS der Wege fahren?

2. Gibt es Untersuchungen zur Schädigung des Waldes durch Mountainbiker?

3. Gibt es Unfallstatistiken zu Verletzungen durch Kollisionen Fußgänger/Mountainbiker auf kleinen Wegen?

4. Wie wird sichergestellt, dass bei der gesetzl. verordneten Konzentration von Fahrrädern, Pferden u. Krankenfahrstühlen auf den besonders stark frequentierten Wegen (Wochenenden/Feiertagen, Ferien), die Sicherheit aller Nutzergruppen gewährleistet ist?
(Unfallgefahr bei Stop-and-Go-Betrieb, Notbremsungen, Ausweichmanöver durch rumspringende Kinder, unangeleinte/an langen Leinen laufende Hunde, durch Musikhören für Klingelzeichen taube Jogger, Stöcke schwingende Nordic Walker, bei solchem Trubel nervös werdende Pferde)?

5. Wie beurteilen Sie bezgl. Klimawandel u. Ressourcenschonung, dass künftig viele Mountainbikes erst per Auto transportiert werden um legal benutzt werden zu können?

6. Wird es eine staatliche Unterstützung für Jugendliche/sozial Schwächere geben, die sich den Transport per Auto/ÖPNV zu legalen Mountainbike-Revieren nicht leisten können, damit diese weiter ihren Sport ausüben können?

7. Mögl. Geldbuße für Befahren eines falschen Weges: bis  100.000. Bußgeld für Menschenleben gefährdendes Wenden/Rückwärtsfahren auf Autobahnen:  200. Wo bleibt da die Verhältnismäßigkeit?

8. Wie große Umwege sind bei Fahrten per Rad zur Arbeit zumutbar, wenn die direkte Route über kleinere Wege führt? Kann dieser Umweg steuerlich abgesetzt werden? Oder empfehlen Sie da den Gebrauch des Autos?

9. Wie stehen Sie dazu, dass ohnehin stark gehandicapte u. benachteiligte Menschen wie Krankenfahrstuhlfahrer zukünftig in Hessen den Wald nur per Forstautobahn betreten dürfen u. ihnen das echte Naturerlebnis dank der hess. Regierung verwehrt bleibt?

Ich bin gespannt auf Ihre Antworten!
MfG*


----------



## raccoon78 (19. Juli 2012)

STRIKE!!!!!!!   

Ok ein paar Punkte wurden falsch zitiert oder waren etwas unglücklich aber alles in allem passts!!! 

Sogar in den Nachrichten!! Zwar "nur" in Rhein Main TV allerdings schauen das erstaunlicherweise recht viele.


----------



## raccoon78 (19. Juli 2012)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> komme zwar aus bw, habe aber trotzdem den livestream von Rhein Main tv rausgesucht: http://www.rheinmaintv.de/Live-Tv.html



Die Wiederholung: 19:30 Uhr, 20:30 Uhr und 22:30 Uhr


----------



## Tilman (19. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> * (....)**Krankenfahrstuhlfahrer zukünftig in Hessen den Wald nur per Forstautobahn betreten dürfen u. ihnen das echte Naturerlebnis dank der hess. Regierung verwehrt bleibt?*



Bissig, aber nicht abwegig.

Allerdings bliebe den Krankenfahrstuhlfahrern das Naturerlebnis nicht dank der hess. Regierung, sondern dank des hess. Landtages verwehrt, denn der entscheidet letztendlich.

Aber dieser Countdown kommt ja erst im Herbst.


----------



## raccoon78 (19. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Bissig, aber nicht abwegig.
> 
> Allerdings bliebe den Krankenfahrstuhlfahrern das Naturerlebnis nicht dank der hess. Regierung, sondern dank des hess. Landtages verwehrt, denn der entscheidet letztendlich.
> .



Ich finde das Argument gut  Sogar sogut, dass es in oben genanntem Beitrag erwähnt wird, mit einem starken Unterton wie lächerlich die Gesetzesänderung doch ist 

Wobei ich ja auf den ersten offiziellen Kommentar warte mit der Aussage "Dann sollen sie halt laufen, das verbieten wir Ihnen ja nicht....."


----------



## HelmutK (19. Juli 2012)

Wir wäre es denn mit folgender Bericht:

*Hessen erleichtert das Rauchen im Wald*

"Hessen ist ein Raucher-freundliches Land" betont Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich. Denn während heute noch das Rauchen im Wald verboten sei, werde mit dem neuen Waldgesetz die Möglichkeit geschafen, das Rauchen auf und abseits der Wege unbürokratisch zu erlauben. Besonders kettenrauchende Waldbesitzer sollen damit ermuntert werden, neue Raucherstrecken im Wald zu schaffen, führt die Ministerin an, denn "Wir wollen nichts verbieten, sondern attraktive Angebote schaffen". Die hessische Raucherlobby unterstützt diese Initiative und wünscht sich, dass zukünftig nicht nur Waldbesitzer, sondern auch Gastronomen das Rauchen wieder erlauben dürfen.

Scherz, Satire und Ironie sind nicht auszuschließen


----------



## Tilman (19. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wir wäre es denn mit folgender Bericht:
> 
> *Hessen erleichtert das Rauchen im Wald*
> 
> ...



Selten so gelacht! Ich als Nichtraucher (Vermeidung von Feinstaub!!!!) müßte direkt mal schauen, wie es um das Rauchen derzeit rechtlich genau bestellt ist. Jedenfalls ist es politisch geächtet, womit dann ja mal Schluss wäre. Lass' qualmen, Kumpel!


----------



## franzam (19. Juli 2012)

Weiss nicht ob schon mal genannt wurde:

http://www.natur-um-huettenfeld.de/html/wald_nicht_nur_holzfabrik.html
http://www.dbu.de/PDF-Files/A-12603.pdf

als Beispiel, dass die ForstÃ¤mter die Natur vor den Benutzern schÃ¼tzen mÃ¼ssen 

Es heiÃt in dem Gesetzentwurf in Â§ 15 Abs. 4 konkret: âBetreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes, steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den Ã¶rtlichen Gegebenheiten eine BeeintrÃ¤chtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist.â
Also kann der Waldbesitzer auch theoretisch jede DrÃ¼ck/Treibjagd verbieten?


----------



## Tilman (19. Juli 2012)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Wobei ich ja auf den ersten offiziellen Kommentar warte mit der Aussage "Dann sollen sie halt laufen, das verbieten wir Ihnen ja nicht....."



Vorsicht, nicht so leichtsinnig bitte!

Nach §15 Abs.4 verfolgen die Leute dann, wenn mehrere Betroffene gemeinsam der o.g. fußläufigen Aufforderung Folge leisten (bei _dem_ Gesetz ist nichts auszuschließen....), den gemeinsamen Zweck der Rollstuhlflucht! Da das auch zweifellos zu Waldbeeinträchtigungen führen kann, bedürfte all' dies wiederum der Genehmigung durch den Waldbesitzer.


----------



## ZETZ (19. Juli 2012)

Hessen, das alte seelenlose Söldnerland ohne eigenen Charakter ist unter der Ägide des ehemaligen Ministerpräsidenten Koch und seiner jetzigen Nachfolger im Geiste in jeder Hinsicht moralisch und ethisch verkommen. Es wird Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte dauern, den Schaden in den Seelen, den Stadtbildern und nicht zuletzt im Wald wieder zu richten.

Und Ihr glaubt echt, mit ein paar Diskussionen um Wegbreiten und exakte Gesetzesformulierungen ließe sich alles wieder richten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger24 (19. Juli 2012)

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage / Idee .... 

Es wird doch immer von Landesregierungsseite behauptet, es sei jetzt schon verboten "Single-Trails" zu befahren.

Könnte ich mich jetzt nicht selbst anzeigen ("Hiermit zeige ich an, dass ich auf einem Singletrail gefahren bin") und schauen, was passiert? Wenn ich wirklich ein Ordnungsgeld zahlen sollte, Widerspruch einlegen und das ganze durch ein Gericht klären lassen? Könnte eine Interessensvertretung wie der DIMB sowas nicht durchziehen? Natürlich würde das mit einem neuen Gesetz hinfällig, aber interessieren würd's mich schon.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juli 2012)

ZETZ schrieb:


> Hessen, das alte seelenlose Söldnerland ohne eigenen Charakter ist unter der Ägide des ehemaligen Ministerpräsidenten Koch und seiner jetzigen Nachfolger im Geiste in jeder Hinsicht moralisch und ethisch verkommen. Es wird Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte dauern, den Schaden in den Seelen, den Stadtbildern und nicht zuletzt im Wald wieder zu richten.
> 
> Und Ihr glaubt echt, mit ein paar Diskussionen um Wegbreiten und exakte Gesetzesformulierungen ließe sich alles wieder richten?



Mir persönlich würde es schon reichen, wenn die Definition der "festen Wege" wieder dem entspricht, was bisher Recht ist.

Parteien-Bashing bringt uns da aber eher nicht hin.


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich fand den Bericht in RheinMainTV gut . Dass da ein Herr Müller seinen Senf zugeben muss ... wirkt in seinen Äußerung leicht wie eine Oberlehrer Hempel Karrikatur.


----------



## rayc (19. Juli 2012)

Holger24 schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz blöde Frage / Idee ....
> 
> Es wird doch immer von Landesregierungsseite behauptet, es sei jetzt schon verboten "Single-Trails" zu befahren.
> 
> Könnte ich mich jetzt nicht selbst anzeigen ("Hiermit zeige ich an, dass ich auf einem Singletrail gefahren bin") und schauen, was passiert? Wenn ich wirklich ein Ordnungsgeld zahlen sollte, Widerspruch einlegen und das ganze durch ein Gericht klären lassen? Könnte eine Interessensvertretung wie der DIMB sowas nicht durchziehen? Natürlich würde das mit einem neuen Gesetz hinfällig, aber interessieren würd's mich schon.



Du meinst so ein Art FlashMob bei der Polizei?
Je 1000 Biker melden sich auf jeder Polizeistation und bitten um Verhaftung wegen Fahren von SingleTrails?


Zur deiner Frage, bsiher haben Forstmitarbeiter bei Befahren von Pfaden nur ermahnt, sie wissen schon warum 
Bußgelder gab es wenn illegal anlegte Wege gefahren wurden.

ray


----------



## Tilman (19. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Mir persönlich würde es schon reichen, wenn die Definition der "festen Wege" wieder dem entspricht, was bisher Recht ist.
> 
> Parteien-Bashing bringt uns da aber eher nicht hin.



Das sehe ich auch so, fundamentalistisches Lamento über das Unrecht der Welt im Allgemeinen und in Hessen im Speziellen hilft keinem Biker.

Allerdings muß man in der Sache HWaldG schon jenen, die das Gesetz 'mal beschließen sollen, also den Mitgliedern des Landtages klarmachen, daß 


jeder einzelne MdL und nicht das HMUELV nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu entscheiden hat (so habe ich es schon als Kind* gelernt) und man sich nicht rechtfertigen kann, das Fraktionskommando habe es anders gewollt. Auch gilt nicht, man habe es nicht besser gewußt, denn die Biker respektive die DIMB sind die letzten, die Bitten um auch für Bike-Laien eingängliche Information nicht nachkommen würden,
.
auch Biker Wähler sind, die bei knappen Mehrheiten durchaus für ein Wahlergebnis maßgeblich sein können,
.
Biker nicht vergesslich sind. Ihnen werden parteipolitisch motivierte Attacken auf ihren Sport (nicht zu verwechseln mit _begründeten bzw. triftigen_ Regelungen anstatt politischer Rundschläge) samt Urheber der Attacken bis zur nächsten Wahl 2013 ganz gewiß erinnerlich bleiben. 

Dazu gehört auch, daß das Radfahren nach wie vor in Hessen nicht gesetzlich im Betretungsrecht verankert ist. So wird dann 2013 mal die Landkarte durch den Wahlzettel zu ersetzen sein, um den richtigen Kurs zu bestimmen.
 Kurzum, es geht nicht darum, sich politisch zu zoffen oder Parteienbashing zu betreiben. Aber,  weil es um de jure harte Rechtsnormen geht, ist auch kein weichgespültes und jeder Interpretation zugängliches Textwerk, sondern verständliche Ware gefragt. Biker wollen durchaus 'mal auf holprigen Trails fahren ohne dafür vorher den Feinsinn schlaglochdurchsetzter Gesetze erforschen zu müssen.

*) meine Mutter ist die Tochter eines früheren Bürgermeisters von Potsdam. Insoweit blieb sie auf keine Frage ihres Nachwuchses eine Antwort schuldig. Als Lübke zum Antrittsbesuch zur Hoechst AG fuhr und wir alle drch die Presse zum Winken an die Strasse gebeten wurden, wußte ich dann auch schon, was ein Bundespräsident zu sagen hatte (nämlich de jure reichlich wenig), was der Bundestag ist und wer der Herr Adenauer war.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juli 2012)

Kann man nich mtb-news vor den Karren spannen? 35k User sind doch echt n bischen dürftig: 230.000 User und 35.000 gucken über den Trailrand (und davon sind die Hessen ja noch abzuzuiehen)? Das kanns nich sein!


----------



## Tilman (19. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Du meinst so ein Art FlashMob bei der Polizei?
> Je 1000 Biker melden sich auf jeder Polizeistation und bitten um Verhaftung wegen Fahren von SingleTrails?



Ich hatte mal für die DIMB die Sache "Nationalpark Eifel" beackert. Der Verordnungsentwurf sah ein Verbot für Mountainbiking vor. 

Ich habe daraufhin angedroht, mit 100 Radfahrern beim Regierungspräsidium in Köln mit MTB und aber auch Trekking-Fahrrädern aufzuschlagen. Jeder Radfahrer würde, um später im Nationalpark sicherzugehen, nicht in den Knast zu radeln, beantragen, daß festgestellt würde, sein Fahrrad sei kein MTB. Sobald dem jew. Antrag nicht stattgegeben würde, würde rechtlich Widerspruch eingelegt werden usw.

Das MTB-Verbot ist nicht in die Verordnung aufgenommen worden. Sie ist dennoch sicher nicht so bikerfreundlich, wie wir uns das wünschen würden. Aber, besser als nichts, auch Kleinvieh macht Mist.

Insoweit sind derlei Aktionen, wenn sie primär kein Spektakel für die Presse (sekundär schließt des eine das andere nicht aus), sondern zuvorderst rechtlich solide wirken sollen, nicht übel.


----------



## bonusheft (20. Juli 2012)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Gesetzesentwurf so umgesetzt wird, wie geplant. 

Und anschließend gehen bei den Forstämtern und Waldbesitzern in regelmäßigen Abständen die Anträge ein, tausende Trailkilometer wieder freizugeben. Denn die "neu" geschaffenen Möglichkeiten, Trails freizugeben, wollen wir doch alle nutzen  Einen Rechtsanspruch auf Freigabe gibt zwar nicht, wenn ich den Gesetzesentwurf richtig verstehe. Aber bearbeitet werden müssen die Anträge doch, oder? 

Wenn man das den Forstämtern klarmacht, dämmert sogar ihnen vielleicht, was für ein Eigentor sie sich mit der Unterstützung dieses Gesetzesentwurfes schießen...


----------



## micha555 (20. Juli 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Gesetzesentwurf so umgesetzt wird, wie geplant.


Um Gottes Willen, bitte nicht!

Da bin ich doch erst mal für die Selbstanzeigeaktion, um den Unfug zu verhindern.
Geht das eigentlich? Sich für eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit selber anzeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (20. Juli 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Gesetzesentwurf so umgesetzt wird, wie geplant.
> 
> Und anschließend gehen bei den Forstämtern und Waldbesitzern in regelmäßigen Abständen die Anträge ein, tausende Trailkilometer wieder freizugeben. Denn die "neu" geschaffenen Möglichkeiten, Trails freizugeben, wollen wir doch alle nutzen  Einen Rechtsanspruch auf Freigabe gibt zwar nicht, wenn ich den Gesetzesentwurf richtig verstehe. Aber bearbeitet werden müssen die Anträge doch, oder?
> 
> Wenn man das den Forstämtern klarmacht, dämmert sogar ihnen vielleicht, was für ein Eigentor sie sich mit der Unterstützung dieses Gesetzesentwurfes schießen...



Es gibt für mich zwei Varianten. 


Funzt die Freigaberegelung nach der Maßgabe des Eigentumsrecht, d.h. bedeuten ein JA nur den Willen des Waldbesitzers, auf ein Eigentumsrecht auf Unbefahrbarkeit der jew. Strecke zu verzichten. Da sehe ich wenig Chancen, dagegen vorzugehen.
.
Funzt das aber dahingehend, daß der Zustimmungsvorbehalt v.a. der Abwehr möglicher Wald-Beeinträchtigungen im öffentlich rechtlichen Sinn dient (Vgl. §1 HWaldG-E und andere mittelbar formulierte Schutzziele), wäre durchaus zu prüfen, ob hier für eine Versagung die gesetzliche Begründungspflicht (§39 VerwVfG) auch für nicht-öffentl.-rechtliche Träger gilt und ob man sich nicht z.B. dahingehend wehren kann, daß man gegengutachterlich nachweist, entgegen der Annahme des Zustimmungsverweigerers werde man keinen Waldschaden anrichten.
Da in beiden (!) Fällen die naturschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen (Artenschutz, Eingriffsregelung) gelten würden, macht es idR Sinn, entsprechende Angaben über die waldökologischen Folgen eines Bike-Vorhabens dem entsprechenden Antrag beizufügen (oder Vermerk, warum evtl. nicht nötig), weil dieser sonst formal unvollständig und damit nicht entscheidungsreif  wäre. Auch Angaben zum hessischen JagdG wären evtl. notwendig (bis hin z.B.  zu Fällen des §23 Abs.11 JagdG, Folgen nächtlichen Verlassens der Wege).

Würde übrigens ein JA eines Privatwaldbesitzers gesetzliche Schutzziele verletzen und der Privatwaldbesitzer würde trotzdem JA sagen, griffe unter Umständen, wenn er davon nicht noch Abstand nähme, sogar §25 HWaldG-E (Ersatzvornahme des amtlichen Forstes), um das JA zu killen. Ein JA erzwingen ließe sich hingegen auf dieser Grundlage nicht, weil dazu für das JA eine Pflicht des Waldbesitzers gegeben sein müßte.


----------



## Tilman (20. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen, bitte nicht!
> 
> Da bin ich doch erst mal für die Selbstanzeigeaktion, um den Unfug zu verhindern.
> Geht das eigentlich? Sich für eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit selber anzeigen?



Ja, ...

... es wird nur ein Problem sein, aus dem Tatbestand "OWi" wieder 'rauszukommen. Denn man wird zwar die Bußgeldhöhe anfechten können, schlecht aber den Tatbestand "OWi", denn den hat man schließlich selber zugegeben.

Richter, wenn die Sache bis vor Gericht ginge, finden es in der Regel absolut uncool, wenn ihre Zeit strategisch verplant wird. Sie werden dem Kläger, der begehrt, daß man ihm zugesteht, ggf. irrtümlich sich selbst bezichtigt zu haben, mitgeben, dann hätte er schon bei der Anzeige mal vorher nachfragen können.

Oder es gibt sogar Zoff, wenn man sich in den Verdacht hineinmanövriert, vielleicht von vornherein in der Realität gar keine OWi begangen zu haben, sondern nur in der Phantasie und damit einen Rechtsverstoß vorgetäuscht zu haben.

Also Vorsicht, man kann der Biker Lobby mit solchen Aktionen auch sehr leicht einen schlechten Dienst erweisen. Knete kostet die Sache auf jeden Fall und ich glaube nicht, daß es Geld für Handlungn geben wird, die (strategisch bedingt oder nicht) mit Vorsatz erfolgten.


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Da bin ich doch erst mal für die Selbstanzeigeaktion, um den Unfug zu verhindern.
> Geht das eigentlich? Sich für eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit selber anzeigen?



Selbstanzeigen geht zwar, aber auch ich rate davon ab. Wenn das allerdings durchkommen sollte, dann können wir durchaus über andere Formen des zivilen Ungehorsams nachdenken. Aber dazu haben wir später noch Zeit.


----------



## bassenheimer (20. Juli 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Gesetzesentwurf so umgesetzt wird, wie geplant.
> 
> Und anschließend gehen bei den Forstämtern und Waldbesitzern in regelmäßigen Abständen die Anträge ein, tausende Trailkilometer wieder freizugeben. Denn die "neu" geschaffenen Möglichkeiten, Trails freizugeben, wollen wir doch alle nutzen  Einen Rechtsanspruch auf Freigabe gibt zwar nicht, wenn ich den Gesetzesentwurf richtig verstehe. Aber bearbeitet werden müssen die Anträge doch, oder?
> 
> Wenn man das den Forstämtern klarmacht, dämmert sogar ihnen vielleicht, was für ein Eigentor sie sich mit der Unterstützung dieses Gesetzesentwurfes schießen...



So haben die Reiter das in Thüringen gemacht, als dort 1998 ein Reitverbot im Wald angekündigt war, "ausgenommen markierte Reitwege" : Die Reiter haben rechtzeitig vor Verabschiedung des Gesetzes tausende KM Reitwege beantragt. Noch heute stoße ich, wenn ich dort Urlaub mit dem Pferd mache, manchmal auf kleine Schildchen (viele der Wege sind, oder waren auch schon damals zugewachsen) und freue mich dann darüber einen "meiner" Reitwege wiedergefunden zu haben, den sonst mit Sicherheit niemand benutzt... so kann man ein Gesetz auch ad absurdum führen. Zuständig war damals allerdings das Ministerium, das uns die Suppe auch eingebrockt hatte. Hier wären die Forstämter zuständig, und von denen haben ja schon einige signalisiert dass sie eher anderes zu tun haben...


----------



## rayc (20. Juli 2012)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> komme zwar aus bw, habe aber trotzdem den livestream von Rhein Main tv rausgesucht: http://www.rheinmaintv.de/Live-Tv.html



Leider setzt dies IE unter Windows voraus. 

Gibt es diesen Beitrag irgendwo in einen allgemein lesbaren Format?

Ray


----------



## raccoon78 (20. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Leider setzt dies IE unter Windows voraus.
> 
> Gibt es diesen Beitrag irgendwo in einen allgemein lesbaren Format?
> 
> Ray



Dauert bei RMTV immer ein paar Tage bis die Beiträge online verfügbar sind.

Bis  dahin kannst du´s schon mal gedruckt lesen 

http://www.rheinmaintv.de/Grosser-P..._anzahl=20&view_news_p_offset=0&view_news_vt=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (20. Juli 2012)

Also zumindest zum Anschauen ist der Beitrag online

http://www.rheinmaintv.de/Mediathek-Aktuell.html

Ich bekomme aber noch eine Kopie die man dann auch ohne Flashplayer verwerten kann


----------



## Dylan (20. Juli 2012)

Welche rechtlichen Möglichkeiten gibt es eigentlich, gegen ein vom Landesparlament beschlossenes Waldgesetz vorzugehen?

Beispiel
Also im Bundeswaldgesetz steht:"Der Wald darf betreten werden. Einzelheiten regeln die Länder."

Das Land sagt: "Ja klar, aber nur auf Straßen mit Mittelleitplanke und nur noch bei Vollmond."

Wird da nicht irgendwann die Maßgabe des Bundesgesetzes untergraben? Wäre das Bundesverwaltungsgericht zuständig? Vom jahrelangen Rechtsstreit mal abgesehen...


Für Interessierte:
Hab gesehen, dass es im Nachbarland ebensolche Probleme gibt. Die Zeitungsartikel und Kommentare gleichen sich fast bis ins Detail. Allerdings regen sich dort auch die Förster und Waldbesitzer auf:
http://www.derbund.ch/bern/Widerstand-gegen-BikeVerbot-waechst/story/19029169

Die Online-Petition hatte 31.000 Stimmen. Entscheidung soll wohl im Spätherbst fallen.
http://www.swiss-cycling.ch/de/news/1761.html

Forum


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2012)

Hier ist es ganz gut erklärt: Normenkontrolle

Wir sollten uns aber momentan noch darauf konzentrieren, dass es soweit nicht kommen muss.


----------



## raccoon78 (20. Juli 2012)

Hier auch MacUser und verlinkungstauglich 

http://www.kewego.de/video/47399b33848s.html#iLyROoaftonm


----------



## Holger24 (20. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ja, ...
> 
> ... es wird nur ein Problem sein, aus dem Tatbestand "OWi" wieder 'rauszukommen. Denn man wird zwar die Bußgeldhöhe anfechten können, schlecht aber den Tatbestand "OWi", denn den hat man schließlich selber zugegeben.
> 
> ...



Bitte mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin nicht Jurist und wollte auch keinen Kulturkampf anzetteln oder Richter ärgern...

Mir ging es nur darum, handfest gegen die Behauptung verschiedener CDU-Leute argumentieren zu können, es sei bereits jetzt verboten, auf Single-Trails zu fahren und nach der Gesetzesnovellierung würde es keinem schlechter gehen.

"Sich selbst anzeigen" ist evtl. nicht so glücklich formuliert, ich meinte man sollte bei der zuständigen Ordnungsbehörde (wer ist das eigentlich ? Forstämter? ) nachfragen, ob man gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen würde, wenn man auf dem nur 1m-breiten Weg zwischen X und Y fährt.
(Oder sich selbst anzeigen im Sinne von "ich bin bislang immer den Weg X-Y gefahren, durch die aktuelle Diskussion bin ich verunsichert, ob ich das nach geltender Rechtslage überhaupt darf - Um Antwort wird gebeten.")

Grundsätzlich würde es dann ja zwei Möglichkeiten geben:

1) Die zuständige Ordnungsbehörde sagt: "kannst'e fahren, gibt kein Gesetz dagegen."


oder

2) Die zuständige Ordnungsbehörde sagt: "nein, fahren verboten auf Grundlage von §XY."

Und im Fall 2 müsste dann halt juristisch geprüft werden, ob dieses Verbot wirklich durch entsprechende Gesetze gedeckt ist. 

Wenn klar und nachweislich belegt ist, dass das Fahren von Trails nicht verboten ist, könnte man wesentlich deutlicher argumentieren, dass die geplante Gesetzesnovelle sehr wohl eine gravierende Verschlechterung der Situation von MTBlern - entgegen den Aussagen verschiedener Politiker - darstellt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier:


HelmutK schrieb:


> Falls Ihr noch mehr Argumentationsmaterial braucht/wollt:
> 
> Wenn Sie sich die in der Stellungnahme zum aktuellen Recht zitierten Regelungen des geltenden Rechts anschauen, dann werden Sie feststellen, dass im Forstgesetz lediglich von Wegen und in der 2. Durchführungsverordnung zum Forstgesetz von "festen Wegen" die Rede ist. Weitere Definitionen enthalten weder das Forstgesetz noch die 2. Durchführungsverordnung. Allerdings enthält die Durchführungsverordnung einen für die Auslegung wichtigen Hinweis: für das Reiten sowie das Kutschfahren ist eine Nutzbreite von 2 m geregelt, während für das Radfahren auf eine solche Regelung verzichtet wurde. Dies bedeutet, dass nach heutiger Rechtslage das Radfahren (oder Mountainbiken) auch auf Wegen, die weniger als 2 m Nutzbreite haben, erlaubt ist; andernfalls hätte der Verordnungsgeber auch für das Radfahren eine solche Nutzbreite regeln müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## hottube (20. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns aber momentan noch darauf konzentrieren, dass es soweit nicht kommen muss.



Das sehe ich auch so. Es gibt genug Gründe dagegen!

Bereits heute können alle bestehenden Probleme mit den vorhandenen Regelungen angegangen werden - so fern "der Forst" bereit währe mit den Parteien offen zu verhandeln. Nach dem Gesetzentwurf müsste der Forst sich nicht mehr um einen Interessenausgleich mit den anderen Nutzer/ Besuchergruppen scheren. 

Und genau das ist das Fatale daran!


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Es gibt genug Gründe dagegen!
> 
> Bereits heute können alle bestehenden Probleme mit den vorhandenen Regelungen angegangen werden - so fern "der Forst" bereit währe mit den Parteien offen zu verhandeln. *Nach dem Gesetzentwurf müsste der Forst sich nicht mehr um einen Interessenausgleich mit den anderen Nutzer/ Besuchergruppen scheren. *
> 
> Und genau das ist das Fatale daran!



§ 15
(5) Jedes Betreten und jede Benutzung des Waldes, die über das nach Abs. 1 bis 4 zulässige 
Maß hinausgeht, bedarf der Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerin oder des Waldbesitzers. Einer 
Zustimmung bedürfen insbesondere 

2.  das Reiten und das Radfahren auf Waldpfaden und Waldwegen, die nicht nach Abs. 2, § 16 
Abs. 4 oder § 17 dafür freigegeben sind,

Aus einer absolut geheimen Quelle: 

Darüber hinaus bleibt festzustellen, dass das Gesetz keinerlei Kriterien dafür enthält, nach welchen
Grundsätzen die Freigabe dieser Wege zu erfolgen hat. Ein objektives Verfahren
unter Einschaltung einer Behörde, der die Abwägung der Interessen obliegt, ist hierfür nicht
vorgesehen. Selbst eine willkürliche und mißbräuchliche Unterlassung der Freigabe durch den
Grundstückseigentümer oder durch sonstige Verfügungsberechtigte muss der erholungsuchende Radfahrer
hinnehmen und bei Zuwiderhandlung mit der Verhängung einer Geldbuße - wenn auch nur beim Radfahren
über nicht freigegebene Flächen - rechnen (§. 28 Abs. 1 Nr. 7 HWaldG-E).

Eine derart einschneidende Regelung hinsichtlich des Radverkehrs auf Waldwegen stünde übrigens
auch in Widerspruch zu den rahmenrechtlichen Vorschriften in § 14 Abs. 1 des Bundeswaldgesetzes,
zu deren Beachtung die Länder verpflichtet sind.
Denn hiernach ist neben anderen Benutzungsmöglichkeiten auch das Radfahren im Wald auf Straßen
und Wegen grundsätzlich gestattet.

Beschränkungen des Rechts auf Naturgenuß durch den Gesetzgeber sind überall dort angebracht wo der Gedanke
der Gemeinschaftsbezogenheit des Menschen oder andere schutzwerte Güter dies erfordern.
Ein zureichender Grund für Beschränkungen des Rechts auf Naturgenuß liegt daher einmal in
der Berücksichtigung der Interessen anderer Erholungsuchender, aber auch in der Abwehr erheblicher,
durch Wahrnehmung dieses Rechts dem einzelnen Grundeigentümer oder der Allgemeinheit entstehender Schäden.

Die vom Gesetzgeber in § 15 Abs. 5 Nr. 2 HWaldG-E getroffene Regelung geht darüber
hinaus und überschreitet die zu vereinbarenden zulässigen Beschränkungen der Betretungsbefugnis
des Waldes durch Radfahrer indem sie unter Verzicht auf eine Interessenabwägung, auf eine
tatbestandliche Festlegung der Voraussetzungen für Grundstückssperren und der Vorkehrungen
für ein objektives Verfahren das Radfahren auf Wegen im Wald schlechthin von einer Freigabe durch die dafür
Verfügungsberechtigten abhängig macht.

Der Text ist im Wesentlichen aus 1975 und passt zu § 15 Abs. 5 Nr. 2 HWaldG-E wie die Faust aufs Auge ;-)


----------



## Harvester (20. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> _"Wobei ja "unsere" "festen Wege", im Gegensatz zu "befestigten Wegen" keine Unterhaltung benötigen, oder?"_
> 
> Zum Thema "Wege" fällt mir noch eine schöne (wahre) Geschichte ein. Vor einigen Wochen bin ich eine Forststraße im Theißbachtal (zwischen Wiesbaden und Niedernhausen) entlang gerollt. Aus dem Augenwinkel sehe ich plötzlich einen perfekten Einstieg zu einem Singletrail. Der Boden war war perfekt, kein Laub, keine Äste. Eben wie auf den Hochglanzfotos in der BIKE. Ich kenne die Gegend sehr gut, aber dieser Weg war mir unbekannt. Also gedreht und abgebogen.
> Zu meiner Enttäuschung endete der vielversprechende Weg nach ca. 80 Meter an einem Komfort-Hochsitz. Da hatte der betreffende Jäger doch tatsächlich mit einem Laubgebläse den Weg komplett freigepustet. Das muss eine ziemliche Arbeit gemacht haben und war bestimmt nicht in 5 Min. erledigt. Es hat nur noch der weise Kies, Bodenleuchten und der Carport für den SUV gefehlt.
> ...



leider erst jetzt, aber trotzdem wollte ich das nochmal aufgreifen:

Bei dem "Singletrail" handelt es sich um einen Pirschweg. Die werden tatsächlich extra so angelegt/sauber gehalten damit das Wild nicht mitbekommt, wenn der Jäger zum Ansitz geht. 
Hab hier auch mal sowas gefunden und mich bei der Besichtigung geärgert....


----------



## Svenos (20. Juli 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> leider erst jetzt, aber trotzdem wollte ich das nochmal aufgreifen:
> 
> Bei dem "Singletrail" handelt es sich um einen Pirschweg. Die werden tatsächlich extra so angelegt/sauber gehalten damit das Wild nicht mitbekommt, wenn der Jäger zum Ansitz geht.
> Hab hier auch mal sowas gefunden und mich bei der Besichtigung geärgert....


 
Ist ja im Grunde auch kein Problem und in diesem Fall stellt ein Laubbläser natürlich keine Beeinträchtigung der Natur dar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

So, ich werde jetzt mal ein paar schöne Trails fahren, solange man das noch darf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrrIngo (20. Juli 2012)

Die JU Hessen hat sich übrigens auf Facebook geoutet - sie 'kennen die Debatte' - und verweisen auf die nette FAQ des Ministeriums... Hat jemand Lust zur Nachhilfe?


----------



## Svenos (20. Juli 2012)

GrrIngo schrieb:


> Die JU Hessen hat sich übrigens auf Facebook geoutet - sie 'kennen die Debatte' - und verweisen auf die nette FAQ des Ministeriums... Hat jemand Lust zur Nachhilfe?


 

Die Mitglieder der JU kennen Fahrräder und Wald wahrscheinlich nur vom Hörensagen. Denen wurde schon als Kleinkind gesagt: "Wenn Du in die CDU gehst, wirst Du später mal wichtig und erfolgreich. Und zur Belohnung bekommst Du auch ein dickes Auto". 
Da hilft auch keine Nachhilfe


----------



## raccoon78 (20. Juli 2012)

Bericht und dazugehörige Infobox aus dem Darmstädter Echo.
Qualitativ so lala aber im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Artikeln um Welten besser.

Langsam nimmt man uns wohl ernst...

http://www.echo-online.de/region/suedhessen/Radler-kaempfen-fuer-Wegerecht-im-Wald;art24719,3074490


http://www.echo-online.de/region/suedhessen/Was-sind-feste-Wege-im-Wald;art24719,3074510

Bitte fleißig kommentieren!!!


----------



## Tilman (20. Juli 2012)

Holger24 schrieb:


> "Sich selbst anzeigen" ist evtl. nicht so glücklich formuliert, ich meinte man sollte bei der zuständigen Ordnungsbehörde (wer ist das eigentlich ? Forstämter? ) nachfragen, ob man gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen würde, wenn man auf dem nur 1m-breiten Weg zwischen X und Y fährt.
> (Oder sich selbst anzeigen im Sinne von "ich bin bislang immer den Weg X-Y gefahren, durch die aktuelle Diskussion bin ich verunsichert, ob ich das nach geltender Rechtslage überhaupt darf - Um Antwort wird gebeten.")



Dazu noch...


Man könnte sich auch anzeigen lassen.....
.
Die Idee mit dem Nachfragen hat einen gewissen Charme 
.
Wenn man zu zweit, also mit mehreren Leuten (vgl. §15 Abs.4) nachfragt, nicht das ökolgische Gutachten vergessen (wegen ggf. zu befürchtender Waldbeeinträchtigungen)


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2012)

Standpunkt zum neuen Wald-Gesetz in Hessen des Redakteurs Jörgen Linker von mittelhessen.de 
*Verbote für Radler und Reiter sind überzogen*


----------



## micha555 (20. Juli 2012)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Bericht und dazugehörige Infobox aus dem Darmstädter Echo.
> Qualitativ so lala aber im Gegensatz zu den bisherigen Artikeln um Welten besser.
> 
> Langsam nimmt man uns wohl ernst...
> ...



Das finde ich mehr als bedenklich:

Hans Samberger, Vorsitzender des Wanderverbandes Hessens, meint: Wir  sind dagegen, dass Mountainbiker auf allen schmalen Pfaden fahren. Der  Mann aus Roßdorf-Gundernhausen (Landkreis Darmstadt-Dieburg) betont,  dass es dort immer wieder zu Konflikten zwischen Radlern und Wanderern  komme."

Ich hatte definitiv vom Vorsitzenden einen größeren Weitblick erwartet.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Das finde ich mehr als bedenklich:
> 
> Hans Samberger, Vorsitzender des Wanderverbandes Hessens, meint: Wir  sind dagegen, dass Mountainbiker auf allen schmalen Pfaden fahren. Der  Mann aus Roßdorf-Gundernhausen (Landkreis Darmstadt-Dieburg) betont,  dass es dort immer wieder zu Konflikten zwischen Radlern und Wanderern  komme."
> 
> Ich hatte definitiv vom Vorsitzenden einen größeren Weitblick erwartet.



Das kann ich mir gut Vorstellen, wie es im Umfeld des Wanderverbands Hessen zu Konflikten mit den Mountainbikern kommt. Immer wieder, wenn ein freundlich grüßender Mountainbiker langsam und respektvoll vorbei fährt, beschimpft man ihn... na, wenn das keine Konflikte bringt?


----------



## Tilman (20. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir gut Vorstellen, wie es im Umfeld des Wanderverbands Hessen zu Konflikten mit den Mountainbikern kommt. Immer wieder, wenn ein freundlich grüßender Mountainbiker langsam und respektvoll vorbei fährt, beschimpft man ihn... na, wenn das keine Konflikte bringt?



....dann muß man zu des Wanderers Hund (wenn vorhanden) ganz freundlich sagen, daß man, wenn Herrchen nicht brav sei, mit dem Hund chinesisch essen ginge.


----------



## client (20. Juli 2012)

Die Anzahl der morgigen Rennteilnehmer in Albstadt sollte der Maßstab für eine Demo sein! Mit so vielen Biker zu radeln ist echt großartig.
Wann findet die Demo in Hessen statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juli 2012)

Hitzige Diskussion â Neues Waldgesetz in Hessen sorgt fÃ¼r Kontroverse

Der Landtagsabgeordnete Arnold ist da anderer Meinung: Der Wald dÃ¼rfe zwar von jedem als Erholungsraum genutzt werden, er sei aber kein rechtsfreies Gebiet. Trotzdem sichert Arnold aktive UnterstÃ¼tzung der Mountainbiker *nach* der Verabschiedung des Gesetzes zu.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juli 2012)

Echo-online positioniert sich anscheinend auch:
Kommentar: Erfolg der Lobbyisten
Leider ist der Artikel in der online-Ausgabe nicht komplett zu sehen.


----------



## scylla (21. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Echo-online positioniert sich anscheinend auch:
> Kommentar: Erfolg der Lobbyisten
> Leider ist der Artikel in der online-Ausgabe nicht komplett zu sehen.




so langsam kippt's... und zwar zu unseren gunsten! vorsichtiger optimismus könnte angebracht sein


----------



## micha555 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich bin skeptisch. Die Argumentation der Regierung dreht mir zu sehr in Richtung "jetzt wird doch alles leichter.....das ist doch eine Verbesserung für die Radfahrer....". Ich befürchte, damit sollen Abgeordnete geködert werden. Wenn es dann passiert ist, werden sich die vereinfachten Möglichkeiten Trails genehmigen zu lassen in Luft auflösen. Wo steht das eigentlich? Soll das etwa der Passus sein "_(5) Jedes Betreten und jede Benutzung des Waldes, die über das nach Abs. 1 bis 4 zulässige 
Maß hinausgeht, bedarf der Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerin oder des Waldbesitzers."  _Ich lach mich tod. Schon die Formulierung "bedarf" lässt klar erkennen, wohin der Hase läuft.


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Echo-online positioniert sich anscheinend auch:
> Kommentar: Erfolg der Lobbyisten
> Leider ist der Artikel in der online-Ausgabe nicht komplett zu sehen.



Kann mir jemand aus der Region den Artikel bzw. Kommentar evtl. beschaffen und an rechtsreferent ät dimb.de senden. Danke


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juli 2012)

Vorsichtiger Optimismus ... ist immer gut und noch ein Grund mehr Vollgas an allen Fronten zu geben und noch lauter den Unsinn des Gesetzes auszurufen. 

Die Damen und Herren der Regierung, die das jetzt durchdrücken wollen sind kühle Rechner. 

35000 Unterschriften, davon 15.000 aus Hessen, davon dann vielleicht 30 % die tatsächlich ihr Wahlkreuzerl von anders hinsetzen, wenn SIe nicht vorher eh schon was anderes als CDU / FDP gewählt haben = 5000 Stimmen verloren.
Die Streichoption im Gesetz ist doch schon drin -> Reiter und Rollstuhlfahrer (die ja nun eh keinen Singletrail runterfahren können - behaupte ich jetzt mal so) werden aus dem Passus gestrichen, bzw. die Reiter kriegen Reitpfade parallel zu den Wegen (so schon teilweise bei uns) und die Dummen sind erstmal wir. Die Regierung kann dann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass Sie sich ja einsichtig gezeigt hat und das Gesetz angepasst hat. Sie rechnen also am Ende mit einem Stimmverlust von weniger als 5000 Stimmen und sehrwahrscheinlich mit einem Stimmgewinn >5000 druch Wanderer, Jäger etc...

Dem müssen wir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Unser Vorteil - so denke ich - ist, dass wir jetzt sehr gut organisiert sind. Die Kollegen der DIMB machen hier exellente und unermüdliche Arbeit . Wir Mountainbiker sind nicht ne Handvoll Dummbatzen die hohl durch die Gegen brettern ... Wir sind viele und können durchaus sehr intelligent im politischem Umfeld Unangenehm werden. 
Also, weiter jedem der es wissen will oder auch nicht von dem Unsinn erzählen, dem Nachbarn, Kollegen, im Fitnessstudio. Meist bekomme ich als Reaktion: "Haben die nichts besseres zu tun. Was ist denn das für ein Quatsch. Da muss man doch was machen." Dann einfach antworten: "Schau mal auf DIMB.de. Da findest Du Infos zu." Hey, vielleicht gibt dann ja einer seine Stimme bei der Petition ab, oder erzählt wiederum seinen Kollegen von dem Quatsch. Ich bombe die Postfächer und Emailfächer der CDU Abgeordneten meines Kreise zu. Die Antworten nicht, egal, neuen Brief und / oder Email aufgesetzt udn ab dafür. Der DIMB und uns werden noch viele nette Sachen einfallen.

Am Ende muss aber klar werden: Mit uns gibt es gelebte Lösungen, ohne uns nur Lösungen auf dem Papier. Gesetze sind nur dann sinnvoll, wenn sie am Ende des Tages auch duchgesetzt werden können. Und wir müssen auch irgendwie deutlich machen, dass dieses Gesetz sich nicht kontrollieren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (21. Juli 2012)

Das Landwirtschaftsministerium und die Forstämter scheinen mit der geplanten "Freiheitsberaubung" der Radfahrer (eigentlich der Mountainbiker) von anderen Problemen abzulenken.

*RheinMain ExtraTipp*
Überpopulation, weil Jäger nicht genug schießen - Hunger treibt Bambi in unseren Vorgarten

Forstamtsleiter Christian Münch, Langen, im Artikel
_Auch beim Hessischen Forstamt in Langen weiß man von dem Problem. Rehe sind Opportunisten, sagt Forstamtsleiter Christian Münch: Die gehen dahin, wo es das beste Futter gibt. Und dazu gehören Vorgärten mit ihrer gedüngten Bepflanzung. Darüber hinaus verliere das Wild im Lauf der Zeit seine natürlich Scheu vor dem Menschen. Denn im Wald ist mittlerweile zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit Trubel durch Spaziergänger und Sportler. Laut Münch, wüssten die Tiere mittlerweile ganz genau, dass ihnen im bebauten Gebiet keine Gefahr durch Jäger droht._

*FAZ - Rhein Main*
Jagen - Gericht: Waldbesitzer muss Jagd nicht dulden

Auszug aus dem Artikel
_Der Staatssekretär im hessischen Landwirtschaftsministerium, Mark Weinmeister (CDU), hält als Folge des Richterspruchs baldige Änderungen im Jagdgesetz für unausweichlich._


----------



## f.topp (21. Juli 2012)

Hier nochmal die Gegenseite
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/peter_seyffardt-487-43411.html


----------



## franzam (21. Juli 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Gegenseite
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/peter_seyffardt-487-43411.html



der glaubt anscheinend auch alles was die Ministerialbürokratie ihm auftischt


----------



## uwe50 (21. Juli 2012)

Je lÃ¤nger man im Internet recherchiert, um so eher kommt man als treibende Kraft fÃ¼r das neue Waldgesetzt auf das Forstamt KÃ¶nigstein.

*In einem Schreiben vom 21.7.2009 von Ralf Heitmann, Forstdirektor* erfahren wir:
_UnabhÃ¤ngig davon werden wir aber auch in Zukunft konsequent gegen illegales Mountainbiking abseits fester Wege gemÃ¤Ã der forst- oder naturschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen vorgehen. DafÃ¼r mÃ¶chte ich bereit an dieser Stelle um Einsicht und VerstÃ¤ndnis Ihrerseits bitten. Ich hoffe, Ihre Fragen damit umfassend beantwortet zu haben._

An wen das Schreiben ging, ist nicht ersichtlich. Ich vermute, dass dieses aufgesetzt wurde als Antwort auf die Proteste, die durch die Sperrung von Trails (BaumstÃ¤mme mit handgemachten Verbotsschildern bei verschiedenen Singeltrails).
Das war ja damals kurz vor den Sommerferien. Die Aktion wiederholte sich ein Jahr spÃ¤ter - auch wieder kurz vor den Sommerferien. Und nun die AnhÃ¶rung der VerbÃ¤nde - auch wieder kurz vor den Sommerferien.

Ich frage mich, warum Ralf Heitmann nicht bereits in 2009 bis heute auf Basis vom bestehenden Waldgesetz (feste Wege) gegen illegales Mountainbiken aktiv geworden ist?

Mit der jetzt vorgesehenen Regelung meinen die ForstÃ¤mter und das verantwortliche Ministerium eine Eindeutigkeit der Definition "Feste Wege" gefunden zu haben: "Radfahrer sollen nur noch Wege befahren dÃ¼rfen, die fest sind und âvon nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjÃ¤hrig befahren werden kÃ¶nnen" (siehe Â§ 15 Abs. 2)"

Und dann VerÃ¶ffentlicht das zustÃ¤ndige Ministerium 
1. Was muss ich mir unter âfesten Waldwegenâ vorstellen?
_Unter einem âfesten Waldwegâ kann man sich einen Weg vorstellen, der bereits von einem Kleinst-PKW, wie beispielsweise einem Smart oder Polo, befahren werden kÃ¶nnte. Feste Waldwege sind nicht ausschlieÃlich die geschotterten LKW befahrbaren Holzabfuhrwege.
Feste Waldwege sind auch sogenannte âerdfeste Wegeâ, also Wege, die nicht ausgebaut oder befestigt sind. Bei diesen erdfesten Wegen kommt es darauf an, in welchem Zustand sie sich â je nach Witterung und Jahreszeit â befinden._ - das wiederum ist ja dann bereits eine Interpretation von einem Beamten und nicht Gesetzesgrundlage. Man  rechnet nicht damit, was ein Strassen-Smart oder -Polo der Zukunft alles kann - oder wie mutig ein Fahrer oder Fahrerin sein kann . Ach ja - *ganzjÃ¤hrig* kann ein Smart noch nicht mal vom Fuchstanz zum Feldberg hochfahren - gemÃ¤Ã geplantem Gesetz wÃ¤re auch diese ForststraÃe fÃ¼r Radfahrer, Reiter und sonstige GefÃ¤hrte tabu.

In der RealitÃ¤t bedeutet das doch: Feste Wege kann und muss man nicht eindeutig definieren. Man spart unnÃ¶tige Kosten einer aufgeblÃ¤hten BÃ¼rokratie, wenn es bei der  bisherigen Definition bleibt.

Kommt das Gesetzt in diesem Paragraphen so durch, sind wir als BÃ¼rger wieder ein weiteres StÃ¼ck entmÃ¼ndigt. Und schon aus dem Grund muss alles in Bewegung gesetzt werden, dass wir als BÃ¼rger - durchaus im Rahmen eines Verhaltenskodexes - entscheiden, wo wir Mountainbiken dÃ¼rfen. Bereits die aktuelle Regelung reicht ja laut Ralf Heitmann, Forstdirektor, aus, um VerstÃ¶Ãe zu ahnden ...


----------



## Boldwing (21. Juli 2012)

Ich versuche derzeit auch nicht Biker davon zu überzeugen, dass man sich Grundsätzlich gegen solche Eingriffe wehren muss. Es geht hier meiner Meinung nach weniger um das Mointainbiking, als um die Tatsache, dass Menschen das Begehen der Wälder schwerer gemacht werden soll. Als es um ACTA und das Internet ging haben sich alle empört - nun ist der Wald ja noch ein stück realer als das Internet und keiner rührt sich.

Wenn ich das Thema anspreche kommt häufig zurück "Ja aber es ist ja schon richtig, dass man den MTB-fahrern verbietet den Wald mit ihren Reifen zu zerstören" ... die meisten verbinden mit unserem Sport nur die extrem version des All-Out-Downhill. Dass man einfach gemütlich halt mit seinem Bike die Trails herunterfährt berücksichtigt keiner.

Zudem früher waren Menshen doch häufiger in den Wäldern utnterwegs so vor 100+ Jahren und die Tiere hat es auch nicht gestört. Was ist eigentlich derzeit das Problem. Ich verstehe nicht, warum so krass gegen harmlose Sportler vorgegangen wird.

Letztens habe ich jemand fast geschlagen als er zu mir meinte: "Was willste denn im Wald, dort ist es dreckig. Geh doch einfach ins Fitnessstudio" - Und es gibt viele, die so denken ...


----------



## nightprowler (21. Juli 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich jemand fast geschlagen als er zu mir meinte: "Was willste denn im Wald, dort ist es dreckig. Geh doch einfach ins Fitnessstudio" - Und es gibt viele, die so denken ...




Na Gott sei dank,
die stehen uns im Wald dann auch nicht im Weg.

Uwe


----------



## MissQuax (21. Juli 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Je länger man im Internet recherchiert, um so eher kommt man als treibende Kraft für das neue Waldgesetzt auf das Forstamt Königstein.



Nicht nur die Königsteiner, es geht landesweit um die "Wirtschaftsmacht" Forstwirtschaft. Und wenn man die hervorgehobenen Passagen des unten anhängenden Reports aufmerksam liest, ist ganz schnell der Zusammenhang zu unserer lieben Ministerin Puttrich und ihren intensiven Verflechtungen mit der Papierindustrie (Rohstofflieferant zum größten Teil der Staatsforst!) hergestellt:

Ihr Ehemann Hagen Puttrich ist z.B.
- Geschäftsführer Hera Papierverarbeitung Puttrich GmbH & Co. KG (großer Familienbetrieb!!!)
- Schatzmeister IPV Industrieverband Papier- u. Folienverpackung e.V.
- Vorsitzender IHK Gießen-Friedberg
- Vorsitzender Regionalentwicklung, Regionalmanagement Oberhessen
- Aufsichtsrat VR Bank Main-Kinzig-Büdingen eG

Da ist ganz offensichtlich, wo der Hase langläuft - es geht rein um wirtschaftliche Interessen! 

Der (vorgeschobene ) Umweltschutz ist Frau (und Herrn) Puttrich nämlich total schnurz:

Bei sind Mitglieder im Fliegerclub Roter Milan e.V. Nidda (er ist da Vorstandvorsitzender) und unternehmen teils ausgedehnte Flugreisen mit Reisemotorseglern und Motorflugzeugen. 

Die Dame, die den Mountainbikern, die sich per Muskelschmalz fortbewegen, den Wald verbieten möchte, belastet massiv die Umwelt - einfach so zu ihrem Vergnügen!!! 

Sie und ihr Mann haben also eine hohe Affinität zum Fliegen (er ist auch Lufthansa "Frequent Traveller") - wen wundert dann noch Frau Puttrichs  Einsatz für den Ausbau des Flughafens Rhein-Main, wo der Umweltschutz gänzlich Nebensache war.

Und die Dame hat sich schon einmal durch eine Gesetzesänderung ohne vernünftige Gründe hervorgetan. Auch da ging ihr der Naturschutz sonst wo vorbei. Heute Novellierung Forstgesetz in Hessen, damals war es das Jagdgesetz:

Pro Iure Animalis - Die Gesetzgebungswillkür der Lucia Puttrich

______________________________________________________  

Auszüge aus:
*Report der HA Hessen Agentur GmbH* (Report Nr. 712, 2007)

*Der Cluster Forst und Holz - Bestandsanalyse und Entwicklungschancen*

Bei einem Cluster handelt es sich um eine geographische Konzentration von miteinander verbundenen Unternehmen und Institutionen in einem bestimmten Wirtschaftszweig. Er umfasst eine Reihe vernetzter Branchen und weitere für den Wettbewerb relevante Organisationseinheiten.

Anm.: Zum Cluster Forst und Holz gehört das Papiergewerbe, z.B. Herst. v. Schreibwaren und Bürobedarf aus Papier, Karton und Pappe, Herst. von sonstigen Waren aus Papier.

  Vielfach unterhalten die *Großunternehmen des Holzgewerbes und der Papierindustrie eigene Abteilungen, welche die wesentlichen Kontakte mit der Forstwirtschaft pflegen*, um die Versorgung mit Rohstoffen sicherzustellen. Es findet also ein Insourcing von Einkaufsaktivitäten statt. Die betreffenden Abteilungen betätigen sich i.d.R auch im Holzhandel.  

  Bei den Standortfaktoren, die den externen Gütereinsatz, d. h. die Beschaffung von Einsatzgütern, beeinflussen, *handelt es sich um das Beschaffungspotential und die Beschaffungskontakte*.  

  *Die Forstpolitik ist für die Unternehmen der Holzbranche von hoher Relevanz*, wobei vornehmlich die Waldbewirtschaftung und die Waldpflege wie auch die Belieferung der regional ansässigen holzverarbeitenden Industrie mit Rohholz im Vordergrund stehen. *Die gegenwärtigen Entwicklungen in diesem Politikfeld werden von den Unternehmensvertretern sehr intensiv verfolgt.*  

  Im Unterschied zu diesem bundesweiten Trend wird nach Angaben von Hessen Forst der Holzbedarf regionaler Abnehmer in Hessen vorrangig abgedeckt. *41 Hessische und unmittelbar an Hessen angrenzende Abnehmer beziehen demnach derzeit 85 bis 90% der von Hessen Forst vermarkteten Holzprodukte.*  

  Hinsichtlich der Holzvermarktung wird nach Aussagen der Befragten *die Bedeutung von lokalen und regionalen Marktbeziehungen* wachsen, wobei vor allem gegenseitiges Vertrauen  welches das *Bemühen um die Dauerhaftigkeit der Kooperationsbeziehungen* einschließt  notwendig ist. 

  *Zwischen einzelnen Teilbranchen als auch innerhalb der Wertschöpfungskette sollten Kooperationen initiiert und intensiviert werden.*   

"... *Oberstes Ziel der Forst-Holz-Cluster sollte nach Ansicht der Befragten die Umsetzung der Charta für Holz sein: den Holzverbrauch in Deutschland bzw. in Hessen zu steigern.* Holz bietet ein Potenzial an Beschäftigung und Wertschöpfung, welches im Land gehalten und entwickelt werden sollte. *Dazu ist die Schaffung positiver Rahmenbedingungen durch Politik und Verwaltung erforderlich.* ..."

"... Handlungsempfehlungen

... Mit der Entwicklung des Clusters Forst und Holz in Hessen sollen positive ökonomische, ökologische und soziale Effekte erzielt werden, wie:
... - Nutzung der gesundheitlichen Funktionen der Wälder für die Bevölkerung und Ausbau der Waldpädagogik. (????? ) ...

... Handlungsempfehlungen für die öffentliche Hand / das Land Hessen

... *Die Handlungsempfehlungen für die öffentliche Hand beziehen sich auf die Bereiche:*
... *- Forstpolitik* ...

... Im Hinblick auf die Unterstützung der holzverarbeitenden Unternehmen in Hessen wird die *kontinuierliche Abstimmung von Wirtschafts- und Forstpolitik* empfohlen. ...

... *Den Verbänden und Institutionen der Forst- und Holzwirtschaft wird darüber hinaus empfohlen, Kooperationen zwischen Waldbesitzern und holzverarbeitender Industrie zu initiieren bzw. zu unterstützen.* ...

... Die *intensivere Verzahnung der Verbände der Forstwirtschaft mit denen der Holzwirtschaft* ist ebenfalls eine Handlungsempfehlung, zu deren Umsetzung die Vorbereitungen jedoch bereits getroffen worden sind (Plattform des Deutschen Forst- und Holzwirtschaftsrates). ..."


*Résumé
Grundsätzlich gilt auch für den Bereich Forst und Holz in Hessen, die Feststellung:
Cluster bestehen aus Menschen. Eine zentrale Aufgabe des Clustermanagements ist das Loyalisieren von Funktionsträgern der Branche. Das heißt, eine von der Branche Forst und Holz geprägte Region muss versuchen, die Interessenvertreter dieser Branche für sich und die eigenen Projekte zu gewinnen, so dass die Kraft einzelner Personen als bewegende Kräfte im Cluster regional genutzt werden kann.*

______________________________________________________

*DANKE, Frau Puttrich, fürs Vorantreiben der Cluster-Entwicklung auf Kosten der Mountainbiker!*


----------



## Tilman (21. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Trotzdem sichert Arnold aktive Unterstützung der Mountainbiker *nach* der Verabschiedung des Gesetzes zu.



Das kann er de jure nur mit Staatswald machen _und das ging auch mit dem alten Forstgesetz_! Es ist ein Gerücht, daß das nur mit dem neuen Waldgesetz ginge. 

So viel, wie da jetzt schon versprochen wurde, wird er sich ohnehin dahingehend festnageln lassen müssen. 

Wichtig: Politische Zusicherungen wie zitiert können de jure kommunalen Wald und Privatwald nicht betreffen. An den kommen in Sachen MTB-Förderung weder Lucia Puttrich noch Walter Arnold noch der Papst  'ran.


----------



## powderJO (21. Juli 2012)

ich weiß nicht, ob es zufall ist - aber donnerstag und freitag waren massiv forst-mitarbeiter im wald rund um feldi und altkönig unterwegs. natürlich alle mit karren untwerwegs - teilweise sah es aus wie fix eingerichtetet kontrollposten.


----------



## randi (21. Juli 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Ich versuche derzeit auch nicht Biker davon zu überzeugen, dass man sich Grundsätzlich gegen solche Eingriffe wehren muss. Es geht hier meiner Meinung nach weniger um das Mointainbiking, als um die Tatsache, dass Menschen das Begehen der Wälder schwerer gemacht werden soll. Als es um ACTA und das Internet ging haben sich alle empört - nun ist der Wald ja noch ein stück realer als das Internet und keiner rührt sich.
> 
> Wenn ich das Thema anspreche kommt häufig zurück "Ja aber es ist ja schon richtig, dass man den MTB-fahrern verbietet den Wald mit ihren Reifen zu zerstören" ... die meisten verbinden mit unserem Sport nur die extrem version des All-Out-Downhill. Dass man einfach gemütlich halt mit seinem Bike die Trails herunterfährt berücksichtigt keiner.
> 
> ...



Fast alle Nicht MTB`ler denken so. Habe das Thema auch im Bekanntenkreis angesprochen, die verstehen gar nicht dass Singletrail fahren Spass macht, ist doch viel zu gefährlich und ... im Wald haben Fahrräder ja nichts verloren. Ich habe meine Bedenken,wegen dem Gesetz. Wir werden 2012 mehr oder weniger illegal durch Hessenswälder fahren und ständig hören hier dürfen Sie aber nicht lang fahren das ist VERBOTEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (21. Juli 2012)

erstens in der kampf noch nicht verloren, zweitens wird dann auch von 





> ständig


 kaum die rede sein können - selbst im ach so hochfrequentierten feldberggebiet treffe ich relativ wenig menschen, die sich beschweren könnten.


----------



## xtccc (21. Juli 2012)

35.000


----------



## Tilman (21. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob es zufall ist - aber donnerstag und freitag waren massiv forst-mitarbeiter im wald rund um feldi und altkönig unterwegs. natürlich alle mit karren untwerwegs - teilweise sah es aus wie fix eingerichtetet kontrollposten.



Kein Wunder, wenn dem dortigen Forstchef Heitmann im Internet unterschwellig die Frage gestellt wird, warum er denn bisher nicht rechtlich (also nicht durch Wegebarrkiaden o.ä., sondern mit Paragraphen) gegen die Biker vorgegangen sei. Der ist doch nicht blöd und nimmt derlei "Einladungen zum Handeln" gerne an, wenn es personell 'mal passt.



xtccc schrieb:


> 35.000



So muß das sein!


----------



## powderJO (21. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, wenn dem dortigen Forstchef Heitmann im Internet unterschwellig die Frage gestellt wird, warum er denn bisher nicht rechtlich (also nicht durch Wegebarrkiaden o.ä., sondern mit Paragraphen) gegen die Biker vorgegangen sei. Der ist doch nicht blöd und nimmt derlei "Einladungen zum Handeln" gerne an, wenn es personell 'mal passt.



wenn dem so sein sollte - schade, das sie nicht versucht haben, mich anzuhalten und rechtlich gegen mich vorzugehen. ich hätte es drauf ankommen lassen. beim nächsten mal versuche ich langsamer zu sein.


----------



## Boldwing (22. Juli 2012)

Dieses Gesetz ist komplett "American Style" - den Verursachern ist bewusst, dass man nicht genug Mitarbeiter hat, um ein solches Verbot auch konsequent umzusetzen. Aus diesem Grund sollen Bußgelder in Höhe von 100k+ ran, um die Bürger durch Angst vom Wald fernzuhalten.

Zudem ist das Ganze noch nicht mal effizient. Man könnte doch ganz leicht "Waldpässe" einführen. Da zahlt man halt seine paar Euros im Jahr und kann in Ruhe überall fahren wo man mag. Das Geld kann dann dafür genutzt werden den Wald zu pflegen und das Bier der Förster zu bezahlen.

Es gibt soviele wirklich vernünftige Lösungen, warum man etwas direkt verbieten muss, verstehe ich nicht.

Zudem frage ich mich, was so ein Waldarbeiter tun will, wenn er mich mal beim fahren sieht. Erstmal kann ich davon fahren, zweitens sind diese nicht die Polizei und ich muss denen meinen Perso nicht zeigen und handgreiflich werden dürfen die auch nicht.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (22. Juli 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Zudem frage ich mich, was so ein Waldarbeiter tun will, wenn er mich mal beim fahren sieht. Erstmal kann ich davon fahren, zweitens sind diese nicht die Polizei und ich muss denen meinen Perso nicht zeigen und handgreiflich werden dürfen die auch nicht.



Wer es drauf anlegt, wenn es das Gesetz verbietet kann schon eingreifen.
Schau dazu mal "Jedermannsrecht": http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festnahme

Das wäre dann allerdings "Bürgerkrieg im Wald". Konfliktvermeidung sieht anders aus, mit diesem Gesetz wird es nicht erreicht.


----------



## lahnbiker (22. Juli 2012)

> Der Landtagsabgeordnete Arnold ist da anderer Meinung:
> [-] Der Wald dürfe zwar von jedem als Erholungsraum genutzt werden, er sei aber kein rechtsfreies Gebiet.
> 
> [-] Trotzdem sichert Arnold aktive Unterstützung der Mountainbiker *nach* der Verabschiedung des Gesetzes zu.
> ...



Da ist sie wieder die Keule *rechtsfreies Gebiet*, wenn man anscheinend keine Argumente anführen kann. Kannte diesen Ausdruck von Vertretern dieser Partei bisher nur aus der Internetdebatte. Schade, dass man den Artikel nicht kommentieren kann. Lieber Herr Arnold, wo bitte ist der Wald rechtsfreies Gebiet?

Auch sehr interessant, dass man für mountainbikender Bürger erst nach Verabschiedung des Gesetzes aktiv werden will. Möchte er uns dann Händchen halten und trösten und sich dafür einsetzen uns ein paar Brotkrumen zu kommen zu lassen?


Aus einem diffusen Gefühl heraus verstärkt sich bei mir der Eindruck, dass die Menschen immer weiter fortschreitend aus dem Wald herausgehalten bzw. gelenkt werden sollen. Nach dem Prinzip der hochgelobten Premiumwanderwege und Rundwander-Spazierwege werden dann neben ein paar weiteren Wanderwegen, Premium-Nordic Walking-Kursen, Premium-Reitwegen auch für uns MTBiker ein paar Premium-Bikewege und "Flow-Trails" - leider verkommt für mich dieser Begriff langsam zu einem Reizwort, sobald er ständig aus Richtung des Ministeriums und Vertretern der Regierungsparteien wiederholt wird -  eingerichtet und freigegeben. Und auf diesen (Wander)wegen haben sich dann alle zu halten und können die ach so schöne Natur geniessen. Ansonsten möchten der Forst und die Jagd- und Holzwirtschaft im Wirtschaftswald Hessen ungestört schalten und walten können.

Wahrscheinlich werd ich ob der ganzen ärgerlichen Situation langsam einfach paranoid. Daher werd ich mich gleich mal aufs Bike schwingen und mir im Wald vom Fahrtwind die negativen Gedanken aus dem Hirn blasen lassen


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juli 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Das wäre dann allerdings "Bürgerkrieg im Wald". Konfliktvermeidung sieht anders aus, mit diesem Gesetz wird es nicht erreicht.



Dieser Bürgerkrieg würde nicht nur durch das neue Gesetz weiter angefeuert, sondern schon jetzt versucht man, die Bürger gegen Mountainbiker aufzuhetzen. Da wird im Fernsehen im Zusammenhang mit der "Regulierung" von der "gehbehinderten alten Dame" oder der "Kindergartengruppe" gesprochen, das Eigentumsrecht von Waldbesitzern als beeinträchtigt bezeichnet und suggeriert, dass wie die Bäume kaputt machen, der Schutz des Wildes als gefährdet dargestellt und suggeriert, dass wir das Wild stören, etc. Und dann muss man sich nicht wundern, dass uns immer häufiger Berichte von Nagelbrettern, angespitzten Stämmen, gespannten Seilen etc. erreichen.


----------



## Franz Ferdinand (22. Juli 2012)

Boldwing schrieb:


> Zudem ist das Ganze noch nicht mal effizient. Man könnte doch ganz leicht "Waldpässe" einführen. Da zahlt man halt seine paar Euros im Jahr und kann in Ruhe überall fahren wo man mag. Das Geld kann dann dafür genutzt werden den Wald zu pflegen und das Bier der Förster zu bezahlen.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! :kotz:
Wenn du dich damit zufrieden geben willst, bitte schön!
Für was soll denn noch alles gezahlt werden?
Dieses Gesetz dient einzig und allein dazu, den Walsbesitzern eine weitere Einnahmequelle zu erschließen und diese noch rechtlich absegnen zu lassen.
Die Macht, die diese Personen auf die Politikmarionetten ausüben können, demonstrieren sie schon damit, dass keiner derer, die sich im Hintergrund um die Durchsetzung dieses Gesetzes bemühen, öffentlich in Erscheinung treten muss, sondern Leute wie Puttrich und Raupach als Erfüllungsgehilfen sicher wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (22. Juli 2012)

Es wäre halt besser als es komplett zu verbieten 
Ich versteh ja schon, was die treibende Kraft dahinter ist und es ist eine Dreistigkeit !!!
Und ich wehre mich ja auch dagegen ... was gemacht worden ist, ist dass man extra eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen, die Mountainbiker, ausnutzt, um ein Gesetz durchzubringen, welches allen die Rechte nimmt. 

Das ist halt wieder typisches politishes vorgehen, man konzentriert die Aufmerksamkeit der Bevölkerung auf irgend eine kleine Gruppe, welche sich "widerrechtlich" verhält, um ein weitrechendes Gesetz durchzubringen. Bewusst wurden die MTB-fahrer und nicht die Reiter in den Vordergrund gestellt. Die meisten Leute freuen sich ja die schönen Tiere im Wald reiten zu sehen ... man hat strategisch diejenigen genommen, wo es am meisten Vorurteile gibt. 

Wenn ich schon so sätze wie "ja da helfen euch die coolen piercings und tatoos nit weiter, habt ihr euch selbst eingebrockt ihr Raudies" höre, kriege ich die kirse. Die meisten MTBler, die ich kenne sind friedliche arbeitende Menschen, die sich einfach im Wals erholen wollen. Ich denke auch kaum, dass sich die Ultra-Pros einfach im wald herumtriben - die ernsthaften downhiller gehen doch meist tatsächlich in die Parks. 

Ich bin genauso wütend wie du !! Aber wie gesagt das Geld sollte dann zur Waldpflege eingesetzt werden und vll kann ein Teil davon in den Regenwaldschutz fließen etc.


----------



## franzam (22. Juli 2012)

das nenne ich fast "unverbesserlicher  Optimismus". Bisher wurde es mit neuen Regelungen nie besser. Außerdem gibt es genug Waldbesitzer denen gingen die Einnahmen aus irgendeinen Waldticket absolut am Arsch vorbei. " Das ist mein Wald und da will ich keinen drin haben, aus!

Das einzige was wirklich hilft ist es den Leuten bewusst zu machen, dass es hier nicht nur um Biker geht, sondern um eine neue Reglementierung für alle Waldbesucher!


----------



## Tilman (22. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> das nenne ich fast "unverbesserlicher  Optimismus". Bisher wurde es mit neuen Regelungen nie besser. Außerdem gibt es genug Waldbesitzer denen gingen die Einnahmen aus irgendeinen Waldticket absolut am Arsch vorbei. " Das ist mein Wald und da will ich keinen drin haben, aus!
> 
> Das einzige was wirklich hilft ist es den Leuten bewusst zu machen, dass es hier nicht nur um Biker geht, sondern um eine neue Reglementierung für alle Waldbesucher!



Ohne Geheimnisse zu veraten kann ich in der Sahe wo weit informieren, daß das HMUELV eigentlich bislang eine Linie mit getragen hat (auch wenn ich gerade kürzlich eine Info über ein möglicherweise knackiges Gegenteil erfahren habe), daß es Wald-Benutzungsgebühren nur dann gibt, wenn der Benutzer in der Veranstaltungskonzeption Profit vorsieht oder auch ohne das offensichtlich Profit vorgesehen ist. Das halte ich auch für OK. 

Mir konnte auch bisher in zahlreichen Erörterungen der Sache weder von HessenForst noch von Seite der Privatwaldbesitzer jemand in Zahlen nachweisen, welche monetarisierbaren Nachteile ein Waldbesitzer z.B. durch ein von einem komplett gemeinnützigen Sportverein (also ohne angegliederte Betriebs GmbH oder so) getragenen Cross Country Rennen erfährt, zumal ja auch das Drumherum (Absperrungen, Streckenposten etc.) nicht vom Forst, sondern vom besagten Veranstalter gemanagt, also auch finanziert wird. Oft genug kann so etwas auch sogar ein Verlustgeschäft sein.

Früher wurde mal von HessenForst eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht ins Feld geführt, aber ich denke, da hat das HMUELV (oder wie es früher jeweils anders hieß) selber nie richtig dran geglaubt, daß dieses Argument rechtlich greifen könnte. Man konnte mir  dort auch nie für einen Normalmenschen nachvollziehbar beschreiben, um was es dabei denn hätte gehen sollen (z.B. Wege nach Gebrauch durch outgesourcte Firma wachsen und bohnern lassen o.ä......).


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juli 2012)

Heute auf "legalen" Pfaden im Taunus umhergewandelt. Aber was muss man da sehen, der Limes Erlebnispfad ist in einem tollen Zustand.

Was sagte nochmal dieser Komiker vom Hessenforst "Damit die Gehbehinderte Oma auch in Ruhe sich erholen kann, die Kindergartentruppe im Wald was lernen kann." 

Lieber Hessenforst, ihr habt doch den Schuss nicht gehört . Am Ende standen noch "spanische Reiter" (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanischer_Reiter_(Barriere)) aus alten Fichtenmaterial und schön zurechtgesägt im Wege . Was soll das ?

Die Bäume sind z.T. auf den Weg gerückt worden, z.T. sind Bäume über den Weg gefällt worden .
Sorry ... das geht aber nicht, was die machen:


----------



## franzam (22. Juli 2012)

Da waren gewiss die bösen Radfahrer!


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juli 2012)

Sicher dat. Die haben doch auch alle diese Sägen dabei  und 8,5er SuperFatAlbert .

Diese bösen, bösen Mountainbiker. 

Ich hatte heute mehrere Gespräche mit Wanderer. Jüngere und Ältere ... durch die Bank weg, blankes Entsetzen ob eines solchen Gesetzes.

Ein Wanderer - den ich im Trail traf - äußerte sich, dass es zum Teil echter Streß sei mit den vielen Radfahrern und das mit der Erholung schon schwer sei, weil es wie auf einer Autobahn zuginge. Hier auf dem Pfad, fragte ich. Die Antwort: Ach wo, auf den breiten Wegen. Hier ist doch genau ihr Revier und wir kommen doch alle zurecht, weil nicht so schnell gefahren wird. Aber auf den breiten Wegen ..." 

Ein anderes Ehepaar, um die 75 - 80 Jahre alt, feuerten meine Frau an, als sie einen Trail hochfuhr. Dann sagte er "Wir müssen ihnen ein ganz großes Lob aussprechen, sie sind genau richtig gerüstet für das Gelände." (Schaute sich dann Protektoren und Räder genau an). Auf das Gesetz angesprochen reagierte er sogar erzürnt. "Die sollen sich mal um die Wirtschaft kümmern, nicht so einen Unsinn beschließen. Junger Mann, da scheren sie sich mal nicht drum."

Ich hatte hier und da immer wieder mal Wanderer angesprochen. Vlt. so Acht an der Zahl. Alle haben Rücksichtnahme vorausgesetzt / erbeten, alle haben gesagt, dass das Miteinander im Grunde Gut funktioniere im Taunus, keiner fand das Gesetz sinnig.

Soviel zum Thema Streitpotential zwischen Wanderer und Biker. Naja, vieleicht habe ich erreichen können, dass einer von denen sich so seine GEdanken macht, oder das dem Sohn / Tochter erzählz die auch biken, oder, oder, oder ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (22. Juli 2012)

Genau so kenn ich das auch. Ab und an mal anhalten und einen kleinen Plausch beginnen und man merkt sehr schnell, daß wir durchschnittlichen MTBler und die meisten Wanderer die gleiche Sprache sprechen.


----------



## Tilman (22. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> (....)Soviel zum Thema Streitpotential zwischen Wanderer und Biker. Naja, vieleicht habe ich erreichen können, dass einer von denen sich so seine Gedanken macht, oder das dem Sohn / Tochter erzählz die auch biken, oder, oder, oder ....



Hoffentlich will und kann sich der Pressesprecher des HMUELV Thorsten Neels in dieser kurzlebigen Zeit noch an seine vor wenigen Tagen gemachte Aussage erinnern (und seine Gesetzestext-Entwurfsmacher darauf hinweisen), dass es auf bestimmt 99% der Waldflächen keine  Konflikte gebe!


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Hoffentlich will und kann sich der Pressesprecher des HMUELV Thorsten Neels in dieser kurzlebigen Zeit noch an seine vor wenigen Tagen gemachte Aussage erinnern (und seine Gesetzestext-Entwurfsmacher darauf hinweisen), dass es auf bestimmt 99% der Waldflächen keine  Konflikte gebe!


Wollen will der bestimmt nicht, können muss er aber, da er die Aussage  nunmal gemacht hat.


----------



## OPM (23. Juli 2012)

client schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der morgigen Rennteilnehmer in Albstadt sollte der Maßstab für eine Demo sein! Mit so vielen Biker zu radeln ist echt großartig.
> Wann findet die Demo in Hessen statt?



Ort und Zeit:



> BIKE - DEMO gegen die Änderung des hessischen Forstgesetzes:
> 
> 13.08.2012, 18:00 Uhr in Kassel!


----------



## codit (23. Juli 2012)

Im Bergstraesser Anzeiger gehts heute mal wieder im unser Anliegen. Eine fuer mich obskure Botanische Vereinigung hetzt gegen unsere "waldschaedigenden Ansprueche". Das Ganze wird aber durch NABU-Aussagen wieder ausgebuegelt, dort haelt man die "Nutzung schmaler Wege soweit bereits vorhanden" fuer akzeptabel.

Den Artikel kann man vermutlich auch im Morgenweb nachlesen.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juli 2012)

Naturschützer kämpfen gegen illegale Biker-Sprungschanzen


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Den Artikel kann man vermutlich auch im Morgenweb nachlesen.


 
Man kann, man kann auch kommentieren. Das habe ich auch gemacht, der Kommentar ist aber noch nicht freigeschaltet.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juli 2012)

Das sagt Landau: CDU-Landtagsabgeordneter zum Waldgesetz
Text ist aktuell CDU-Standard-Text.

"Ich werde als tourismuspolitischer Sprecher der CDU-Landtagsfraktion und auch Wanderführer im Werratalverein darauf hinwirken, dass für den Staatswald, den Wäldern im kommunalen und privaten Besitz in einem transparenten Verfahren zwischen den Betroffenen ausreichende Flächen für die Nutzung durch Wanderer und Radfahrer offen bleiben."

Das ist aber im Gesetz so nicht vorgesetehen.

Interessant auch gleich der erste Kommentar


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juli 2012)

Immerhin bekommt die Jagdlobby mächtig Gegenwind:

http://www.zeit.de/2012/29/Jagd-Tierschutz-Urteil

Das ist ein krasses Grundsatzurteil, was eine ganz andere Gewichtung hat, da es z.T. massive wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen haben kann, z.B. bei Haftung für Verbissschäden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juli 2012)

Der Artikel ist mal wirklich gut:

*Die natürlichen Feinde des Hessen: Radfahrer, Reiter und Rollstuhlfahrer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (23. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das jetzt nicht mehr.
Ich hatte einige Seiten vorher ja schon etwas zur obersten Zielsetzung geschrieben: Nämlich die Abschaffung der 2-Spurigkeit. Hier kommen mir jetzt schon wieder Zweifel....liest sich so, als wäre das Ziel schon aufgegeben und man ziele bereits auf ein mit den Forstverwaltungen abgestimmten Wegeplan unter der Ägide der 2-Spurigkeit ab. Das wäre dann   genau die Position der Forstverwaltung.
Kann dazu mal bitte jemand etwas deutliches sagen?! Schon klar, das Statement "die 2-spurigkeit soll weg" ist gefallen. Aber wie passt das hiermit zusammen?
s.u.

Unsere erfolgreichen Bemühungen für ein vernünftiges Miteinander würden mit den neuen Regelungen zunichte gemacht, da die Biker nun generell in die Illegalität gedrängt und damit sozusagen zum Abschuss freigegeben werden. *Der Vorschlag der DIMB sind dagegen offizielle Wegekarten, die das Befahren für Radfahrer regeln.* So würden einzelne Raser, die unter anderem auch über die Reste der römischen Wallanlagen am Limes brettern, in ihre Schranken gewiesen, die breite, friedliche Masse könne ihrem Hobby aber weiter frönen.

Aus "netzathleten.de"


----------



## lahnbiker (23. Juli 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> âUnsere erfolgreichen BemÃ¼hungen fÃ¼r ein vernÃ¼nftiges Miteinander wÃ¼rden mit den neuen Regelungen zunichte gemacht, da die Biker nun generell in die IllegalitÃ¤t gedrÃ¤ngt und damit sozusagen zum Abschuss freigegeben werden.â *Der Vorschlag der DIMB sind dagegen offizielle Wegekarten, die das Befahren fÃ¼r Radfahrer regeln.* So wÃ¼rden einzelne Raser, die unter anderem auch Ã¼ber die Reste der rÃ¶mischen Wallanlagen am Limes brettern, in ihre Schranken gewiesen, die breite, friedliche Masse kÃ¶nne ihrem Hobby aber weiter frÃ¶nen.
> 
> Aus "netzathleten.de"



Das ist, meine ich noch, eine alte Aussage weit vor dem Gesetzentwurf. Vor allem muss man diese Aussage dann auch in dem Zusammenhang mit der bestehenden Trailkarte fÃ¼r den Hochtaunus sehen. Es war ein Angebot der DIMB um die Konfliktpunkte/Problemzonen mit anderen Besuchergruppen zu entzerren und uns Bikern Infos zu geben wo biken aus Naturschutz- oder denkmalpflegerischen GrÃ¼nden nicht erlaubt ist. Andererseits sollte uns damit dann aber auch klar ein Streckennetz mit Trails ausgewiesen werden.

Inwiefern diese Aussage mit diesem Gesetzentwurf jetzt noch Bestand hat?


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juli 2012)

Diese Aussage gehört nicht zum aktuellen Gesetzentwurf.


----------



## 4mate (23. Juli 2012)

"Ganzjährig mit einem Nicht-Geländefahrzeug zweispuriger Art befahrbar"
heißt schlicht und einfach dass sämtliche Steigungen und Gefälle nicht dazu gehören
und somit auch im Sommer nicht befahren werden dürfen


----------



## Svenos (23. Juli 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> "Ganzjährig mit einem Nicht-Geländefahrzeug zweispuriger Art befahrbar"
> heißt schlicht und einfach dass sämtliche Steigungen und Gefälle nicht dazu gehören
> und somit auch im Sommer nicht befahren werden dürfen


 
Das Ganze ist doch ohnehin nicht eindeutig messbar. Nirgendwo werden hier die "Fahrkünste" des Fahrzeuglenkers berücksichtigt oder erwähnt. Wo Lisel Müller im Graben landet, wird ein Walter Röhrl locker durchkommen. 
Mit tun diejenigen, die den Schwachsinn durchsetzten sollen schon ein wenig (aber nur ganz wenig) Leid. Das Umweltministeruim unterschätzt offenbar die Geländegängigkeit eines SMARTS, der kann was.

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Al_Ex (23. Juli 2012)

Ich schätze hier wird wohl vom DAA (Dümmsten anzunehmenden Autofahrer) ausgegangen werden.


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2012)

Und hier gibt es wieder einiges zu kommentieren:

"_Nächstes Ziel war der Hoherodskopf, wo Ott den Gästen das ausgeschilderte Mountainbike-Wegenetz der Vogelsberg-Arena sowie die unter Federführung des Forstamts eingerichteten Single-Trails erläuterte. Tauber, selbst begeisterten Radfahrer und Läufer, lobte die Anstrengungen, die Ausdauersportler auf markierten Strecken zu führen. Auch Ministeriumsvertreter Küthe zeigte sich sehr beeindruckt, welch hervorragendes Netz an attraktiven beschilderten und beworbenen Strecken für Mountain-Biker rund um den Hoherodskopf bereits vom Forstamt im Verbund mit dem Naturpark, den Kommunen, der Gastronomie und den Touristischen Institutionen geschaffen worden sei. Das ist vorbildlich. Das Hessische Waldgesetz soll diese Entwicklung fördern, betonte der Mann aus Wiesbaden_."

aus http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/vogelsbergkreis/12221752.htm

Da gibt es tatsächlich traumhafte Singletrails, für die der Forst verantwortlich zeichnet? Die Moutainbikeexperten des Forsts im Verbund mit der geballten Mountainbikekompetenz von Naturpark, Kommunen, Gastronomie und Tourismus schaffen attraktive und vorbildliche Wegenetze? 

Und wir, die Mountainbiker und ihre Interessensverbände wie die DIMB, werden dazu gar nicht befragt oder eingebunden. Und wenn schon ganz Hessen so ein Mountainbikeparadies ist, warum haben wir, die Mountainbiker und ihre Interessensvertretungen, das noch nicht gemerkt. Also haut mal in die Tasten....


----------



## Svenos (23. Juli 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Ich schätze hier wird wohl vom DAA (Dümmsten anzunehmenden Autofahrer) ausgegangen werden.


 Wenn es danach geht, wäre die Autobahn unsere künftige Spielwiese


----------



## Al_Ex (23. Juli 2012)

Guter Vorschlag B = min 14,00 m / Spur, keine Tiere, dank Schutzzäunen und Lärmschutzwänden, keine Fussgänger, Berge wären auch vorhanden.

einziger Nachteil, wir müssten dauerhaft min 61 km/h schaffen, also auch bergauf => E-Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (23. Juli 2012)

Zählt im Sinne des Entwurfes auch sowas? 

Dreirad-Motorroller, *Piaggio MP3* mit Dach
... Der Scooter verfügt über ein einzelnes, herkömmlich angetriebenes Hinterrad und über zwei Vorderräder, die im Abstand von 42 Zentimetern zueinander stehen und durch eine komplexe Parallelogrammaufhängung verbunden sind. Der Fahrer sitzt wie auf einem üblichen Motorroller, dem auch die Fahrdynamik  mit Schräglage in den Kurven  weitgehend entspricht. *Der Motorroller darf bei geringfügiger Verbreiterung der vorderen Spur mit der EU-Fahrerlaubnis der Klasse B, also mit PKW-Führerschein gefahren werden*.


----------



## Svenos (23. Juli 2012)

_Dreirad-Motorroller, *Piaggio MP3* mit Dach
... Der Scooter verfÃ¼gt Ã¼ber ein einzelnes, herkÃ¶mmlich angetriebenes Hinterrad und Ã¼ber zwei VorderrÃ¤der, die im Abstand von 42 Zentimetern zueinander stehen und durch eine komplexe ParallelogrammaufhÃ¤ngung verbunden sind. Der Fahrer sitzt wie auf einem Ã¼blichen Motorroller, dem auch die Fahrdynamik â mit SchrÃ¤glage in den Kurven â weitgehend entspricht. *Der Motorroller darf bei geringfÃ¼giger Verbreiterung der vorderen Spur mit der EU-Fahrerlaubnis der Klasse B, also mit PKW-FÃ¼hrerschein gefahren werden*._

 Da sind wir bei einer weiteren Kernfrage. Was qualifiziert ein Fahrzeug nach dem Gesetz als PKW? Da wird es dann eng fÃ¼r Frau Puttrich, wenn sie nun Definitionen nach ihrem Belieben anpassen will. Da reiÃt sie am Ende ganz andere Baustellen auf, die nicht in ihrer Kompetenz liegen. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass Gesetze Rechtssicherheit schaffen sollen und kein Chaos. Aber das ist auch schon ein paar Jahre her und gilt scheinbar nicht fÃ¼r Hessen. Der Spielwiese der Herren Koch und Bouffier.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Da gibt es tatsächlich traumhafte Singletrails, für die der Forst verantwortlich zeichnet? Die Moutainbikeexperten des Forsts im Verbund mit der geballten Mountainbikekompetenz von Naturpark, Kommunen, Gastronomie und Tourismus schaffen attraktive und vorbildliche Wegenetze?



nein, gibt es nicht... was es gibt sind 2 trails (thomas k. kennt diese), die als ausgangsbasis für zukünftiges brauchbar sind. der rest sind breit angelegte forstwege. zumindest das was ich kenne...

edit: tatsächlich handelt es sich bei den beiden trails um wege, die von einer privatperson freigeräumt wurden und die dann emsig und fleissig daran gearbeitet hat, diese wege legalisieren zu lassen. die initiative ging also nicht vom forst oder ähnlichen aus.


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nein, gibt es nicht... was es gibt sind 2 trails (thomas k. kennt diese), die als ausgangsbasis für zukünftiges brauchbar sind. der rest sind breit angelegte forstwege. zumindest das was ich kenne...
> 
> edit: tatsächlich handelt es sich bei den beiden trails um wege, die von einer privatperson freigeräumt wurden und die dann emsig und fleissig daran gearbeitet hat, diese wege legalisieren zu lassen. die initiative ging also nicht vom forst oder ähnlichen aus.


 
Hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Deshalb sollten wir das in dem Online-Artikel auch alle fleissig kommentieren.


----------



## Svenos (23. Juli 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nein, gibt es nicht... was es gibt sind 2 trails (thomas k. kennt diese), die als ausgangsbasis für zukünftiges brauchbar sind. der rest sind breit angelegte forstwege. zumindest das was ich kenne...
> 
> edit: tatsächlich handelt es sich bei den beiden trails um wege, die von einer privatperson freigeräumt wurden und die dann emsig und fleissig daran gearbeitet hat, diese wege legalisieren zu lassen. die initiative ging also nicht vom forst oder ähnlichen aus.


 
Wer schon mal den "Schottener MTB-Marathon" oder den "Sturm auf den Vulkan" mitgefahren ist, der hat eine Vorstellung davon, was es mit dem tollen Wegenetz auf sich hat. Das ist keine Kritik an den Veranstaltern, die liefern immer ein gut organisierte Veranstaltung ab. Aber man sieht wieviel Spielraum es dort gibt. Mind. 95% Waldautobahn, wo Du am Ende einen 22er Schnitt hast. Mountainbiking geht anders...


----------



## Gaunt (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab eben die zweite "Antwort" von meinem Abgeordneten Manfred Pentz bekommen (Die FDP ist schon in der Versenkung verschwunden). Leider nur ein PDF mit Aussagen die ich Wörtlich hier schon gelesen hab. Also vermutlich eine standard Stellungnahme in der der lediglich Empfänger und Absender ausgetauscht werden:-(

Wir lieben die MTBler... wir tun alles für euch... trails waren schon immer verboten... aber Sie müssen verstehen... die armen wandernden Waldbesitzer und Rehe schützenden Jäger...
...bla bla bla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (23. Juli 2012)

Gestern aufm Frankenstein gewesen. Da hätte man besser ein Gesetz gemacht gegen Autos abseits der Straßen. Soviel Blech auf einem Haufen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Zudem unterwegs bewusst Wanderer angesprochen und nach derer Sicht der Dinge gefragt. Niemand der befragten hat ein Problem mit den MTB-lern. Im Gegenteil, teils kamen Antworten wie" was wollt ihr auf breiten Wegen,gerade auf den kleinen Wegen macht es euch doch am meisten Spaß"

Zum weiteren hier die Antwort des Ried-Abgeordneten auf meine Frage nach den Sinnfreien FAQ`s und der Lüge mit dem Verbot vom fahren auf Trails.
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43408--f350669.html#q350669

Zumindestens kommt hier kein Widerspruch mehr, mit der Standartaussage das wäre schon immer Verboten. Gut möglich das wenigstens einige wenige in Wiesbaden nun aufgewacht sind und die Aussagen des Ministeriums nicht mehr ganz so ungläubig in die Welt posaunen wie noch vor kurzem.


Keine Ahnung ob dieser Artikel schon verlingt war. Habe ihn nirgends gefunden: http://www.mittelhessen.de/lokales/...rn/773085_Radler_und_Reiter_protestieren.html


----------



## uwe50 (23. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Und hier gibt es wieder einiges zu kommentieren:
> 
> "_Nächstes Ziel war der Hoherodskopf, wo Ott den Gästen das ausgeschilderte Mountainbike-Wegenetz der Vogelsberg-Arena sowie die unter Federführung des Forstamts eingerichteten Single-Trails erläuterte. Tauber, selbst begeisterten Radfahrer und Läufer, lobte die Anstrengungen, die Ausdauersportler auf markierten Strecken zu führen. Auch Ministeriumsvertreter Küthe zeigte sich sehr beeindruckt, welch hervorragendes Netz an attraktiven beschilderten und beworbenen Strecken für Mountain-Biker rund um den Hoherodskopf bereits vom Forstamt im Verbund mit dem Naturpark, den Kommunen, der Gastronomie und den Touristischen Institutionen geschaffen worden sei. Das ist vorbildlich. Das Hessische Waldgesetz soll diese Entwicklung fördern, betonte der Mann aus Wiesbaden_."
> 
> aus http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/aus-der-nachbarschaft/vogelsbergkreis/12221752.htm





oldrizzo schrieb:


> nein, gibt es nicht... was es gibt sind 2 trails (thomas k. kennt diese), die als ausgangsbasis für zukünftiges brauchbar sind. der rest sind breit angelegte forstwege. zumindest das was ich kenne...
> edit: tatsächlich handelt es sich bei den beiden trails um wege, die von einer privatperson freigeräumt wurden und die dann emsig und fleissig daran gearbeitet hat, diese wege legalisieren zu lassen. die initiative ging also nicht vom forst oder ähnlichen aus.



Die Stadt Eppstein ist bemüht ebenfalls attraktive MTB-Routen anzubieten. Die dafür eingerichtete Arbeitsgruppe erarbeitete die entsprechenden Pläne. In zwei Testfahrten wurden zwei der ursprünglich geplanten Routen abgefahren. Die Teilnehmer waren über die Vielzahl der Singletrails erstaut (obwohl die meisten Trails eigentlich über "zugewachsenen" Forstwege führen und abwärts im Sommer auch mit einem Smart befahrbar sind ). 

Das wahre Gesicht vom Forstamt Königstein ist dann sichtbar geworden. 

monierte man die Pressemitteilung, die zur 2. Testfahrt eingeladen hatte. Offensichtlich im Vorgriff auf den Entwurf vom neuen Waldgesetz fragte das Forstamt nach, ob denn eine Genehmigung vorliegen würde  ...
Übrig geblieben ist aktuell eine provisorisch mit dem Forstamt Königstein abgesprochene Strecke, die zu 99 % über breiten Forstwegen Forstwege führen würde... - Dabei sind die Waldbesitzer, Jäger und sonstigen Betroffenen noch nicht mal angesprochen worden.

Nur die bisherige Regelung "feste Wege" berücksichtigt die Freiheit eines Bürgers und die Bestrafung von Missbrauch durch den Gesetzgeber.


----------



## bonusheft (23. Juli 2012)

Anbei ein Artikel der Taunuszeitung, in dem sich auch der ADFC deutlich geäußert hat.  Die Berichterstattung wird mittlerweile differenzierter, auch wenn der Herr Neels vom Ministerium nach wie vor mit seiner Standardantwort vertreten ist:

http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/aus-dem-wald-ausgesperrt_rmn01.c.10009860.de.html


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das sagt Landau: CDU-Landtagsabgeordneter zum Waldgesetz
> Text ist aktuell CDU-Standard-Text.
> 
> "Ich werde als tourismuspolitischer Sprecher der CDU-Landtagsfraktion und auch Wanderführer im Werratalverein darauf hinwirken, dass für den Staatswald, den Wäldern im kommunalen und privaten Besitz in einem transparenten Verfahren zwischen den Betroffenen ausreichende Flächen für die Nutzung durch Wanderer und Radfahrer offen bleiben."
> ...



Im Gesetz darf jeder für Trails sorgen, wie es Landau beschreibt, aber nur, wenn der Staatsforst als Waldbesitzer mitmacht (was er nicht muß). Eher aber wird der Staatsforst not amused sein, daß sich ein MdL in die laufende Verwaltung einmischt. Aber beim kommunalen Wald und dem Privatwald ist für einen MdL ohnehin Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Anbei ein Artikel der Taunuszeitung, in dem sich auch der ADFC deutlich geäußert hat.  Die Berichterstattung wird mittlerweile differenzierter, auch wenn der Herr Neels vom Ministerium nach wie vor mit seiner Standardantwort vertreten ist:
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/aus-dem-wald-ausgesperrt_rmn01.c.10009860.de.html




Jetzt sagt Neels,  Unnötige Überregulierungen habe man gestrichen, dafür ein Augenmerk auf den Klimaschutz geworfen. Aha!

Dann müßte es, wenn es _unnötige_ Überregulierungen gibt, also auch _nötige_ Überregulierungen geben. Das meint der Mensch doch hoffentlich nicht ernst.

Und soweit man Klima (Klima ist eine Zusammenschau der Wetterdaten über 30 Jahre) überhaupt schützen kann, dann bestimmt nicht damit, daß man zweimal "Klimaschutz"  und dazu chemischen Unfug über Bäume und CO2 in ein Gesetz schreibt.

Übrigens ist es auffällig, daß Neels kein Wort über finanziellen und personellen Aufwand zur Umsetzung des Gesetzes verliert.


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt Neels,  Unnötige Überregulierungen habe man gestrichen, dafür ein Augenmerk auf den Klimaschutz geworfen. Aha!



Was haben denn die Einschränkungen für Mountainbiker mit dem Klimaschutz zu tun? Wollen die jetzt auch noch suggerieren, dass wir das Klima schädigen? Da gibt es nur eins - bombardiert die FNP mit sachlichen Kommentaren - immerhin scheint sie sich ja doch langsam von ihrem Pro-Waldgesetz-Unfug wegzubewegen.

Und jetzt zum satirisch-ironischen Teil 

"Das Radfahren ist auf Straßen und Wegen aus Gründen des Klimaschutzes erlaubt. Dies gilt insbesondere für Wege, die von Kraftfahrzeugen nicht befahren werden können."


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Was haben denn die Einschränkungen für Mountainbiker mit dem Klimaschutz zu tun? Wollen die jetzt auch noch suggerieren, dass wir das Klima schädigen? Da gibt es nur eins - bombardiert die FNP mit sachlichen Kommentaren - immerhin scheint sie sich ja doch langsam von ihrem Pro-Waldgesetz-Unfug wegzubewegen.
> 
> Und jetzt zum satirisch-ironischen Teil
> 
> "Das Radfahren ist auf Straßen und Wegen aus Gründen des Klimaschutzes erlaubt. Dies gilt insbesondere für Wege, die von Kraftfahrzeugen nicht befahren werden können."



Eben ist es 'raus!


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2012)

Neues aus den Medien:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...htslage-legitimiert-strafen-nicht/a12721.html

http://www.facebook.com/BIKE.Magazin

Da dürfen wir alle auf die September-Ausgabe, die ja branchenüblich im August auf den Markt kommt, gespannt sein.


----------



## Holger24 (23. Juli 2012)

Das Umweltministerium  scheint ja sehr überzeugt, dass auch jetzt schon alle Wege, die nicht mit einem zweispurigen KFZ zu befahren sind, für Mountainbiker tabu sind.

Evtl. sollten sie auch mal ihre Tourismus-Marketing-Agentur "HA Hessen Agentur GmbH" darüber informieren.

Denn auf deren Website "hessen-tourismus.de" steht doch da tatsächlich unter Aktivurlaub:

"Mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs in Hessen

Mit dem Mountainbike auf der Suche nach den schönsten *Trails* ... In den Mittelgebirgsregionen Hessens kann man immer wieder neue *Pfade* entdecken und neue Herausforderungen annehemen."
[Hervorhebungen von mir, den Rechtschreibfehler habe ich mal so stehen lassen  ]

Und dann schaue man sich nochmal das dazugehörige Bild an, also die nette Familie auf den Rädern. Da will ich mal den Smart sehen, der auf diesem Weg ganzjährig fahren kann (naja, ich gebe zu, es ist wahrscheinlich kein Waldweg):

http://www.hessen-tourismus.de/dynasite.cfm?dsmid=6399


----------



## raccoon78 (23. Juli 2012)

Leute, vergesst doch die ganze Aufregung!! Ist doch alles halb so schlimm!!

Anbei mal ein Beispiel des gut ausgebauten Puttrichen MTB Wegenetz in optimaler "neuer" Trailqualität am Beispiel der Heppenheimer Strecke des Geoparks Bergstrasse Odenwald





Gut zu erkennen, die naturnahe Nachbildung eines Wurzeltrails sowie die links und rechts vorhandenen Northshores, oder sind es doch Drops?

Vor allem ist die Konformität des festen Weges eindeutig an den Fahrzeugen erkennbar.

Vielen Dank HMUELV davon brauchen wir mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juli 2012)

Bei dem Weg wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich da mit `nem Smart fahren möchte...


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juli 2012)

Holger24 schrieb:


> Evtl. sollten sie auch mal ihre Tourismus-Marketing-Agentur "HA Hessen Agentur GmbH" darüber informieren.
> 
> Denn auf deren Website "hessen-tourismus.de" steht doch da tatsächlich unter Aktivurlaub:
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die bereits vor 3 Wochen schonmal um ein Statement gebeten. Fehlanzeige. Keine Reaktion. Habe jetzt nochmal hingeschrieben.


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2012)

Holger24 schrieb:


> (....)
> 
> Und dann schaue man sich nochmal das dazugehörige Bild an, also die nette Familie auf den Rädern. Da will ich mal den Smart sehen, der auf diesem Weg ganzjährig fahren kann (naja, ich gebe zu, es ist wahrscheinlich kein Waldweg):
> 
> http://www.hessen-tourismus.de/dynasite.cfm?dsmid=6399



Genau, das ist kein Waldweg, wo sich diese gesetzlose Familie herumtreibt. Und auf Feldwegen ist in Hessen das Radfahren gar nicht dem Betreten gleichgestellt, sondern, vgl. §27 Abs.1  HAGBNatSchG,  nur das Reiten und Kutschfahren!


----------



## franzam (23. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die bereits vor 3 Wochen schonmal um ein Statement gebeten. Fehlanzeige. Keine Reaktion. Habe jetzt nochmal hingeschrieben.



Hab mal den Aufsichtsratsvorsitzenden und den Geschäftsführer direkt angeschrieben. Vll. kommt  ja sogar eine Antwort


----------



## raccoon78 (23. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die bereits vor 3 Wochen schonmal um ein Statement gebeten. Fehlanzeige. Keine Reaktion. Habe jetzt nochmal hingeschrieben.



Da kommt nichts, allenfalls Ausflüchte oder leeres Geschwafel, wir haben das hier auf regionaler Ebene (Odenwald und Bergstrasse) schon gemacht, die Reaktion der Tourismus Agenturen war ein Witz.....
Und die meisten Stellen gehören auch noch zumindest um 5 Ecken dem Land oder Kreis und wenn nicht sitzt meist einer der CDU in einem Aufsichtsgremium.
Hilfe kann man sich aus der Ecke nicht erwarten.
Dann wird halt der Text auf der HP geändert und mit den tollen ausgeschilderten Strecken geworben (wie hier) und dann ist das Thema für die erledigt....


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2012)

Die Petition hat über 36.000 Mitzeichner


----------



## MissQuax (23. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die bereits vor 3 Wochen schonmal um ein Statement gebeten. Fehlanzeige. Keine Reaktion. Habe jetzt nochmal hingeschrieben.



Ich habe Herrn Staatsminister Florian Rentsch auch schon per E-Mail angeschrieben (am 13.07.) - ebenfalls keinerlei Reaktion!


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2012)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Da kommt nichts, allenfalls Ausflüchte oder leeres Geschwafel, (....)



Ich hab' da noch einen.


Lt Ministeriumssprecher Neels stamme das ursprüngliche Gesetz aus den siebziger  Jahren.
.
Das ist Unsinn, das erste Hessische Forstgesetz stammt aus dem Jahr 1954 (GVBl. S.211 ff.).
.

 Lt Ministeriumssprecher Neels stamme das ursprüngliche Gesetz aus einer Zeit, in der Fahrräder höchstens mit einer   Drei-Gang-Nabenschaltung ausgestattet waren. 
.
 Nur dumm, daß es zwar Nabenschaltungen schon im 19. Jahrhundert gab, aber sowohl in den 50er Jahren und umsomehr in den 70er Jahren gab es selbstverständlich auch schon Kettenschaltungen. Und viele Reifen waren damals allemal so dick wie die heutiger Trecking Bikes. Mein erstes Fahrrad mit Kettenschaltung für 550 DM (TI Raleigh) hatte Ende 1972 (!) vorne zwei und hinten 5 Ritzel.

Es muß jemanden im HMUELV geben, der es wirklich nicht gut mit Herrn Neels meint. Sonst würde er Herrn Neels nicht permanent die Grundlagen für neue Zeitungsenten liefern.


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich habe Herrn Staatsminister Florian Rentsch auch schon per E-Mail angeschrieben (am 13.07.) - ebenfalls keinerlei Reaktion!



Vielleicht will ja sein Ministerium von den Werken des HMUELV nichts hören und sehen. Verstehen könnte man es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juli 2012)

Anfrage bei Walter Arnold ergab fast selbe Antwort wie schon im April :kotz::

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial]Ihre E-Mail vom 21. Juli 2012
Sehr geehrter Herr xyz
tatsächlich beschäftigen sich die Landesregierung und die sie tragenden Fraktionen aktuell mit den Fragen eines fairen Ausgleichs der unterschiedlichen Nutzungsinteressen in Hessens Wäldern. Leider hat *die jüngere Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass es vermehrt zu Konflikten der unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen  insbesondere zwischen Waldeigentümern und Erholungssuchenden unterschiedlichster Ausprägung  gekommen ist.* Vereinzelt waren bedauerlicherweise auch Probleme mit rücksichtslosen Radfahrern zu beobachten, die punktuell zu massiven Schäden und damit nicht zuletzt Vermögensverlusten im Wald geführt haben. Dies ist sicherlich nicht zu verallgemeinern; kann aber im Zuge eines gerechten Interessenausgleiches auch nicht gänzlich ausgeblendet werden.
Ohne einer sicherlich alsbald vorliegenden gesetzlichen Regelung vorgreifen zu wollen, bin ich überzeugt, dass die berechtigten Interessen der Radfahrer mit den ebenso berechtigten Interessen der Waldbesitzer in einen fairen Ausgleich gebracht werden müssen. Aktuell in der Diskussion befindlich ist ein Modell, wonach befestigte Wege in jedem Fall für Radfahrer weiterhin freigegeben sind  dies sollte aus unserer Sicht zwingend so bleiben.
Darüber hinaus ist vorgesehen, abseits befestigter Wege auf ein Einverständnis zwischen Waldbesitzern und Interessengruppen hinzuwirken, um in definierten Bereichen auch ein Befahren abseits befestigter Wege zuzulassen  dieses aber an anderer Stelle auch auszuschließen. Dies ist bewährte Praxis und hat dazu geführt, dass in Hessen ein dichtes Netz an ausgezeichneten Wegen für Mountainbike-Sportler existiert, welches nicht nur beibehalten, sondern noch ausgeweitet werden soll. Diese Ausweisung wird bewährter maßen mit den entsprechenden Radsportverbänden vor Ort abgestimmt, um sicherzustellen, dass entsprechend der Nachfrage auch Wegeangebote zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich darf Sie in diesem Zusammenhang aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass das Radfahren abseits befestigter Wege im Wald schon nach geltendem Recht (§ 24, Abs. 4 Hessisches Forstgesetz i.V.m. Bundeswaldgesetz) nicht erlaubt ist. Mit der angestrebten Novelle soll die erfolgreiche Praxis, definierte Wege auszuweisen um von dieser Grundsatzregel abzuweichen, auch gesetzlich manifestiert werden. Damit wird aber nichts verboten, was heute erlaubt wäre.
Ein absolutes Recht, ohne Rücksicht auf die Belange der Besitzer und/oder des Naturschutzes überall im Wald mit dem Mountainbike zu fahren, kann es unseres Erachtens auch nicht geben  dies würde nicht zuletzt massiv die Eigentumsrechte der Waldbesitzer einschränken. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass wir im Konsens und Dialog zwischen den betroffenen Interessengruppen mehr erreichen können, als mittels staatlicher Vorschriften.
Mit einer solchen Regelung könnten unseres Erachtens die verschiedenen Interessen
angemessen gewahrt bleiben, indem Ihnen und allen Radfahrern ausreichend Raum für Ihr Hobby eingeräumt wird, während den Waldbesitzern, aber auch dem Natur- und
Umweltschutz ebenfalls zu ihrem Recht verholfen wird. Darüber hinaus werden wir als CDU darauf hinwirken, dass im Staatswald, aber auch in den Wäldern im kommunalen Besitz, in einem transparenten Verfahren zwischen den Betroffenen ausreichende Flächen für die Nutzung als Radfahrer zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Ich hoffe, dass wir Ihre Anliegen damit ausreichend berücksichtigen, bitte aber auch um Verständnis, dass die von Ihnen geforderte generelle Freigabe aller Flächen im Sinne eines gerechten Ausgleichs nicht zielführend erscheint.
Gern stehe ich Ihnen und Ihrem Verband für den weiteren Dialog über diese Fragestellungen, insbesondere über die Frage der Wege-Definition zur Verfügung und werde dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Radfahrverbände die Gelegenheit bekommen, sich mit Ihren Interessen im Rahmen der Gesetzesanhörungen einzubringen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
*Walter Arnold*
Forstpolitischer Sprecher
der CDU-Landtagsfraktion[/FONT]


----------



## client (24. Juli 2012)

Eine interessante Studie aus der Schweiz, die sicherlich ähnlich auf Deutschland übertragbar ist:

_"Fragt man nicht nach den Sportarten, welche von den Wanderwegnutzern ausgeübt werden,
sondern ungekehrt, wie viele Prozent der Jogger, Walker, Mountainbiker sich zu den Wanderwegnutzern
zählen, so tritt die Bedeutung der Schweizer Wanderwege für die verschiedenen
Sportarten noch deutlicher in Erscheinung. 94 Prozent der (Nordic) Walker, 85 Prozent der
Jogger und Reiter sowie 91 Prozent der Mountainbiker gehören zu den Nutzern der Schweizer
Wanderwege. 69 Prozent der Nordic Walker, 64 Prozent der Walker, 57 Prozent der
Mountainbiker, 44 Prozent der Jogger und 33 Prozent der Reiter sprechen dabei sogar von einer
häufigen Nutzung von Wanderwegen._"

_"Trennung verschiedener Verkehrsträger: Im Vordergrund steht die Entflechtung von
Wanderwegen und Verkehrsflächen für den motorisierten Verkehr. Dagegen scheint der
Konflikt zwischen Wandernden und Mountainbikern, weniger gravierend zu sein, als dies
mit Blick auf die Berichterstattung in den Medien scheinen mag. Auch hier existieren jedoch
noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten."

http://www.schwyzer-wanderwege.ch/dokumente/studie08.pdf_ 
Die Seite 41 beinhaltet einen Hinweis auf das Verhalten der Nachwuchssportler.
Ab Seite 60 wird es für uns informativ.


----------



## Hebus (24. Juli 2012)

Immer diese Lügen! 

"Ich darf Sie in diesem Zusammenhang aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass das Radfahren abseits *befestigter Wege* im Wald schon nach geltendem Recht (§ 24, Abs. 4 Hessisches Forstgesetz i.V.m. Bundeswaldgesetz) nicht erlaubt ist."

Schnell nochmal im Gesetz nachgesehen (gegoogelt):

"Radfahren, Fahren mit Kutschen und Krankenfahrstühlen und Reiten ist nur auf *Wegen* und Straßen gestattet."

Das ist eine völlig andere Aussage! Ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## Hebus (24. Juli 2012)

Was mich immernoch interessieren wuerde ist, wie die Herren und Damen darauf kommen, dass Mountainbiker mehr Schaden im Wald verursachen, als andere Erholungssuchende. Alle wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen, die ich dazu bis jetzt gelesen habe, besagen, dass es da zwischen Wanderern und Mountaibikern eigentlich keine Unterschiede gibt. Zugegeben, alles was ich dazu bis jetzt gelesen habe, wurde hier gepostet, aber trotzdem. Wenn jemand ein Gesetz machen/aendern will, dann sollte er es *fundiert* begruenden koennen. Und einfach nur *Meinungen* sind eben keine ordentliche Grundlage.
Natuerliche gibt es immer ein paar Affen, die quer durch den Wald heizen, oder Wanderer uebelst schneiden, aber das sind zum einen sehr wenige und hat zum anderen auch nichts mit dem Fahren auf Trails zu tun. *Wo* ist da bitteschoen der Zusammenhang? In der Studie von der Uni Freiburg (wurde hier vor ein paar Tagen verlinkt) steht, dass Konflikte vor allem auf breiten und viel frequentierten Wegen entstehen. Das Gesetz nuetzt in dieser Hinsicht also grade mal ueberhaupt nichts.

EDITH meint, dass ich jetzt erstmal einen Schnapps brauche, bevor ich schlafen gehen kann...


----------



## Tilman (24. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Anfrage bei Walter Arnold ergab fast selbe Antwort wie schon im Apri
> 
> [FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial]Ihre E-Mail vom 21. Juli 2012
> 
> ...



*[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial]"Die von Ihnen geforderte generelle Freigabe aller Flächen[/FONT]"*

*Die generelle Freigabe aller Flächen (so 'was Beklopptes) hat genauso nie jemand ernsthaft gefordert wie bisher niemand ernsthaft gefordert hat, daß der Wald ein rechtsfreier Raum (dto.) sein soll.

*[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Arial]Selbst, wenn die  jüngere Vergangenheit gezeigt *haben sollte, *dass es vermehrt zu Konflikten der  unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen  insbesondere zwischen  Waldeigentümern und Erholungssuchenden unterschiedlichster Ausprägung   gekommen sein könnte* und v*ereinzelt bedauerlicherweise auch Probleme mit  rücksichtslosen Radfahrern zu beobachten *gewesen sein sollten*, die punktuell zu massiven  Schäden und damit nicht zuletzt Vermögensverlusten im Wald geführt  haben könnten, wäre dies mit der aktuellen Gesetzeslage zu bewältigen gewesen oder auch künftig zu bewältigen.[/FONT] Das ist keine Gesetzes- sondern eine Personalfrage.

Dahingehend fällt beim näheren Hinsehen in den Erläuterungsteil auf, daß von der in soliden Gesetzesvorlagen im Erläuterungsteil voranzustellenden Passage
(vgl. z.B. Bt-Drs 17/9145)
 
A. Problem und Ziel

B. Lösung

C. Alternativen

D. Haushaltsausgaben ohne Erfüllungsaufwand

E. Erfüllungsaufwand


 für Bürgerinnen und Bürger
 für die Wirtschaft
 der Verwaltung
 F. Weitere Kosten

bis auf die ersten beiden Punkte alles, insbes. "E"  fehlt. Ein  Schelm ist, wer dabei denkt, hier sei etwas mit heißer Nadel gestrickt worden.


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Tilman,

das selbe Geseiere wurde schon im April so verfasst. Ich nerve ja gerade die CDU Hessen auf Ihrer Facebook-Seite (dazu ist übrigens jeder HErzlich eingeladen) und habe mich dort beschwert, dass ich auf meine Anfragen keine Antworten erhalte. Naja, Herr Arnold ist dann mal flux zum Kopierer hin und hat den Schrieb den ich im April von Frau Koerberich erhalten habe und diesen um 3 Sätze ergänzt.

Konkrete Frage nicht beantwortet, also werde ich weiter im FB fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (24. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Konkrete Frage nicht beantwortet, also werde ich weiter im FB fragen.



Das ist die richtige Einstellung, denn steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein

Wie schon in diesem Thread ebenfalls erkannt, gibt es nur Studien, die zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass Mountainbiker grundsätzlich nicht mehr Schäden als Wanderer verursachen und das Fahren auf breiten Wegen zu mehr Konflikten führt. Auch die seriösen Naturschützer wie der BUND melden sich ja schon zu Wort und bestätigen, dass das Fahren auf allen Wegen, auch auf den schmalen Wegen, aus Sicht des Naturschutzes gar kein Problem ist.

Was Ihr meines Erachtens in Kommentaren auch anführen könnt, ist die Frage, was denn die Hessische Landesregierung in der Vergangenheit getan haben, um vermeintliche Probleme zu lösen und zu einer Befriedung beizutragen. Auf der DIMB-Homepage haben wir in der Mediathek als Beispiel eine Vereinbarung zum Mountainbiken in Bayern veröffentlicht; lest Euch das mal durch. Nach Ansicht der Bayern ist das so erfolgreich gewesen, dass man noch 2010 der Meinung war, dass die bestehende Rechtslage ("geeigneter Weg") zur Befriedung von Konflikten beigetragen habe. Lesenswert dazu ist auch folgendes Interview http://www.spd-trostberg.de/downloads/interviewzumthemamountainbike.pdf aus dem Ihr auch einige Argumente ziehen könnt.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (24. Juli 2012)

Habe jetzt schon 3x die im Impressum des HMUELV genannten angeschrieben und um Aufklärung gebeten woher Sie Ihre Erkenntnise in den FAQ´s haben und um Quellenangaben gebeten bzgl. "dem bereits bestehenden Wegeverbot und dem Naturschutz".
Ebenfalls habe ich sie mehrfach darauf hingewiesen das es maximal eine Meinung des HMUELV sein kann und als solche kenntlich gemacht werden sollte. So wird es z.Z. immer noch als geltendes Recht und bewiesene Tatsachen verkauft wird.

Auch die Abgeordneten sind darauf hingewiesen, das hier gemogelt wird:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-487-43408--f350669.html#q350669


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. Juli 2012)

> ... Vermögensverlusten im Wald geführt haben ...



Was ist das den für ein Unsinn ? Zerstört ein Harvester keine Waldwege, die solche schweren Maschinen (+ LKW) nicht tragen können und für viel Geld wieder hergerichtet werden müssen ? Mal ganz abgesehen von dem Geld, was das Anlegen von z.T. über 5m breiten Forstautobahnen kostet, damit dieser ganze Fuhrpark überhaupt in den Wald hinein kommt ...


----------



## othu (24. Juli 2012)

Das ist gemeint, dass Jagdpächter ihre Pacht kürzen um ihrer Beschwerde über die störenden MTB Fahrer im Wald Nachdruck zu verleihen, dass MTBler zu tausenden frisch angelegte Schonungen platt fahren (von den vielen, vielen Kilometern Trails die ich kenne, geht ein einziger durch eine Schonung und da war der Trail lange vor der Schonung da... nämlich als da noch ein natürlicher Altbestand vorhanden war der dann gefällt wurde), etc.


----------



## Stinkyfan (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gerade eine Antwort von der FDP bekommen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,
ich leite Ihnen zu Ihrer Information eine PM der FDP-Fraktion weiter.
In Bezug auf das neue Forstgesetz gibt es wohl noch weiteren Klärungsbedarf.
Die bisher vorliegende Fassung halte ich ebenfalls nicht für gut.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Raimo Biere

----- Original Message -----
From: [email protected]
To: Undisclosed recipients
Sent: Tuesday, July 24, 2012 8:41 AM
Subject: FDP-Fraktion: Mountainbiking im Wald - Eine Verschärfung des Waldgesetzes wird es mit der FDP nicht geben

Mountainbiking im Wald
DR. BLECHSCHMIDT: Eine Verschärfung des Waldgesetzes wird es mit der FDP nicht geben 

WIESBADEN  Was mit dem neuen Entwurf für ein Hessisches Waldgesetz beabsichtigt ist, nämlich die Erholungs- und Sportmöglichkeiten im Wald zu verbessern, wird durch die Formulierungen des Gesetzentwurfs nicht erreicht. Als FDP-Fraktion werden wir uns daher klar für eine Änderung des Gesetzentwurfs einsetzen, so Dr. Frank BLECHSCHMIDT, Parlamentarischer Geschäftsführer der FDP-Fraktion im Hessischen Landtag.

In Anlehnung an zahlreiche Bürgerbriefe, aus denen einen große Verunsicherung zur Neuregelung des Waldbetretungsrechts und der Definition fester Waldwege hervorgeht, stellte Blechschmidt jetzt öffentlich klar:

Uns ist enorm wichtig, dass die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes und die Freizeitmöglichkeiten der Bürgerinnen und Bürger unterstützt und gefördert werden. Waldwege sind natürlich dazu da, als Wege genutzt zu werden  ob mit dem Rad, zu Fuß oder zu Pferde. Hierzu gehören selbstverständlich auch schmale Waldpfade oder andere, in Abstimmung mit den Waldbesitzern geschaffenen Rad-, Wander- und Reitwege. Darüber hinaus gehende Einschränkungen wird es mit der FDP aber definitiv nicht geben. Auch Ministerin Puttrich hat dieses Anliegen uns gegenüber bekräftigt. Im weiteren Gesetzgebungsverfahren werden wir dies entsprechend berücksichtigen. Gleiches gilt auch für die einspurigen Trails, die von vielen Bikern gerne befahren werden und künftig explizit nicht als befestigte und damit auch nicht als befahrbare Wege gelten.

Was bereits heute schon gilt  dass sich jeder im Wald so zu verhalten hat, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestört, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefährdet, geschädigt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird  muss auch zukünftig Bestand haben. Neben der Erholungsfunktion des Waldes gilt es eben auch ökologische und wirtschaftliche Belange, aber auch Grundeigentumsrechte und Sicherheitsaspekte zu berücksichtigen. Die Erziehung von einzelnen Rücksichtslosen sollte aber nicht durch Gesetz erfolgen, so dieses dann zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit geht. Hier spreche ich mich klar dagegen aus. Gemeinsam mit den Sportverbänden, mit denen unsere Fraktion das Gespräch suchen wird, wollen wir auf konstruktive Lösungen hinarbeiten.

Daniel Rudolf
Pressesprecher
FDP-Fraktion im Hessischen Landtag

Schlossplatz 1-3
65183 Wiesbaden
Telefon: (0611) 350 566
Fax: (0611) 350 579

[email protected]
www.fdp-fraktion-hessen.de


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Noch ein paar AuszÃ¼ge aus dem Regionalen Waldbericht Hessen 2010

*Im Betretungsrecht eingeschrÃ¤nkte FlÃ¤chen*
Das Bundeswaldgesetz gestattet das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung. Das Radfahren, das Fahren
mit KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen und das Reiten im Walde ist dabei nur auf StraÃen und Wegen erlaubt. GemÃ¤Ã HForstG
ist auch das Fahren mit Kutschen auf Wegen und StraÃen gestattet. Vom Betretungsrecht ausgenommen sind:
ï· VerjÃ¼ngungsflÃ¤chen,
ï· PflanzgÃ¤rten,
ï· bestellte und nicht abgeerntete LÃ¤ndereien,
ï· WaldflÃ¤chen und -wege bei Waldarbeiten und Holzlagerung,
ï· forst- und jagdbetriebliche Einrichtungen sowie
ï· aus zwingenden GrÃ¼nden (z.B. WaldbrandverhÃ¼tung) gesperrte WaldflÃ¤chen und -wege.
Die ForstbehÃ¶rde kann im Einvernehmen mit dem Waldbesitzer bei besonderen VerhÃ¤ltnissen MaÃnahmen zur
Entmischung des Reit-, Fahr- und FuÃgÃ¤ngerverkehrs ergreifen. EingeschrÃ¤nkte Betretensrechte gibt es in den
meisten Natur- und Wildschutzgebieten sowie Wildruhezonen. In diesen Gebieten ist meistens ein Wegegebot
verhÃ¤ngt worden. Nur in ganz seltenen FÃ¤llen sind grÃ¶Ãere Areale einschlieÃlich der Wege gesperrt.

Das allgemeine Betretensrecht des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken ist Kernbestand der Sozialbindung des
Eigentums (Art. 14 GG und Art. 45 Hess. Verfassung) und wird von der Mehrheit der BevÃ¶lkerung genutzt.
Die Waldbesitzer orientieren sich bei der Bewirtschaftung an diesen Erfordernissen und leisten
zum Teil freiwillig BeitrÃ¤ge zur FÃ¶rderung der Erholungsfunktion durch die Gestellung von speziellen
Erholungseinrichtungen.

Zur LÃ¶sung denkbarer Konflikte im Einzelfall wird die Bildung von Allianzen und Vereinbarungen auf
freiwilliger Basis zwischen Waldbesitzern und Waldbesuchern bzw. Waldnutzergruppen angeregt. Damit
kÃ¶nnte eine grÃ¶Ãere Akzeptanz der Beteiligten gegenÃ¼ber den Regelungen geschaffen werden.

Auch in den Waldberichten 2000 und 2005 finden sich keine Hinweise auf konkrete Konflikte mit Erholungssuchenden oder gar Radfahrern und Mountainbikern im Speziellen.

Und so liest sich das im Regionalen Waldbericht Bayern 2010
*Freier Zugang in allen WÃ¤ldern*
Bayerische WÃ¤lder kÃ¶nnen von jedermann betreten werden. Das Recht auf Genuss der NaturschÃ¶nheiten
und auf Erholung in der freien Natur ist in der bayerischen Verfassung verankert. EinschrÃ¤nkungen ergeben
sich dort, wo EigentÃ¼mer-, Natur- oder Gemeinwohlinteressen Vorrang gebieten. Dies ist z. B. beim
Zugang von umzÃ¤unten Forstkulturen, in ausgewiesenen Kerngebieten der Nationalparke oder auch in
Wildschutzgebieten der Fall. Die BetretungsbeschrÃ¤nkungen sind in einschlÃ¤gigen Rechtsnormen (z. B.
Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz, Bayerische Jagdgesetz) nachvollziehbar fÃ¼r jedermann geregelt.
DarÃ¼ber hinaus ist es Ziel der Bayerischen Staatsregierung das VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r Umwelt und Natur zu fÃ¶rdern
und zu stÃ¤rken. Der Bayerischen Forstverwaltung wurde daher die Aufgabe der WaldpÃ¤dagogik Ã¼bertragen.
Durch eine Vielzahl von MaÃnahmen und Veranstaltungen wird das Ãkosystem Wald in seiner
Vielschichtigkeit anschaulich dargestellt. Die immens steigende Teilnehmerzahl bei diesen Veranstaltungen
zeigt das wachsende Interesse der BevÃ¶lkerung den Wald nicht nur als Erholungsort zu genieÃen,
sondern auch den nachhaltigen Umgang mit den natÃ¼rlichen Ressourcen im eigenen Bewusstsein zu verankern.
Der Erholungsnutzung im Wald in Bayern wird groÃer Wert beigemessen. Die Waldfunktionsplanung ist
ausreichender Garant fÃ¼r die Vermeidung von Konflikten mit anderen Funktionen. Mit dem Recht auf
freien Naturgenuss ist jedoch gleichzeitig eine Pflicht verbunden: Artikel 141 Absatz 3 der Bayerischen
Verfassung verpflichtet jedermann, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. Durch das Betre-
tungsrecht wird das Eigentumsrecht des Waldbesitzers eingeschrÃ¤nkt; es ist daher selbstverstÃ¤ndlich, dass
ein verantwortungsbewusster Waldbesucher auch dieses Recht respektiert und dem Wald und somit dem
Waldbesitzer keinen Schaden zufÃ¼gt.


----------



## Svenos (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

auch wenn von verschiedenen Seiten ein Einlenken und "darüber nachdenken" signalisiert wird, sollten wir in unseren Bemühungen nicht nachlassen. Genau das wird von der Politik und der Waldbesitzerlobby bezweckt. 
Bis jetzt haben wir nur erreicht, dass wir mit an den "Tisch" dürfen. Ob wir Gehör finden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Man nimmt uns und unser Anliegen nur ernst, wenn wir noch viel mehr Unterstützer finden. Also weiter die Petition vorantreiben und Verbündete suchen.

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

hr-online.de FDP springt Mountainbikern zur Seite

Pressemitteilung der FDP


----------



## axisofjustice (24. Juli 2012)

Habe gestern mit einem hauptberuflichen Juristen, der gleichzeitig Förster und Waldbesitzer in NRW ist, gesprochen. Auch in NRW sollen wohl Änderungen angestrebt werden, allerdings nicht hinsichtlich des Wegerechts, sondern eher was die Problematik der vielen Privatwaldbesitzer und der damit verbundenen Unstimmigkeiten angeht. Auch er hat bestätigt, dass es keine Streitigkeiten mit Bikern oder Geocachern auf festen Wegen jeglicher Breite gibt. Sobald die Wege verlassen werden (vor allem von Geocachern), wird es allerdings problematisch für das Wild, nicht nur aufgrund von Geräuschen.
Allerdings hat er gemeint, dass er und andere als Reaktion auf die leider in seinem und angrenzenden Wäldern immer stärker zunehmende Fraktion der Motocrosser schon zur Selbstjustiz (Nagelbretter) gegriffen haben , wohl auch mit Erfolg.


----------



## Reculver (24. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> hr-online.de FDP springt Mountainbikern zur Seite
> 
> Pressemitteilung der FDP



Die FDP versucht ALLES für zukünftige Wählerstimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

;-)
Ich vermute tatsächlich auch Vernunft dahinter.

Wir haben das Recht und die Vernunft auf unserer Seite. Wenigstens eines davon muss sich durchsetzen.


----------



## HelmutK (24. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> hr-online.de FDP springt Mountainbikern zur Seite
> 
> Pressemitteilung der FDP


 
Ich kann es kaum glauben - träume ich?


----------



## sipaq (24. Juli 2012)

Leute, jetzt lobt die FDP auch mal, wenn sie was vernünftiges macht und basht sie nicht nur, wenn sie Unsinn fabriziert. Ich habe eben mal eine Mail an die FDP-Landtagsfraktion geschickt und dafür die auf der PM angegebene Presse-Mail-Adresse genutzt.


> Sehr geehrter Hr. Dr. Blechschmidt, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mit  großer Freude habe ich als freiheitlich denkender Mensch (und Wähler)  Ihre heutige Pressemitteilung zum Thema Mountainbiking im  Wald/Verschärfung des hessischen Waldgesetzes gelesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinkyfan (24. Juli 2012)

Auch die Piraten im Wetteraukreis beschäftigen sich mit dem Thema.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. Juli 2012)

Vllt gibt es in der FDP tatsächlich noch Politiker, die ihr Hirn auch benutzen und nicht willfährig den Lobbyisten und anderen Interessenverbänden nach dem Mund reden.

Aber:
*Jetzt heißt es aber, den Druck auf Ministerin Puttrich und das HMUELV weiter aufrecht zu erhalten !!!*


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Vorstoß der FDP dürfte auch die Tür für die vernünftigen, vom Umweltministerium in "Sippenhaft" genommenen CDU-Abgeordneten aufgestoßen sein.

Da werden jetzt hoffentlich einige erleichtert sein, dass ihnen der Koalitionspartner aus der Patsche hilft. 
Wer möchte schon für eine "politische Lapalie", die allerdings die Menschen bewegt, vom Wähler abgestraft werden?


----------



## Asrael (24. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum glauben - träume ich?



Kann mich ma einer kneifen?


----------



## dmjoker (24. Juli 2012)

Die FDP betreibt doch auch mehr als offensichtlich eine Lobby-Politik - nur in diesem Fall haben die unermüdlichen Proteste die Richtigen wachgerüttelt z.B. in Form des Tourismus- , Hotell-, und Gaststättengewerbes. offensichtlich fürchtet man durch die schlechte Publicity auch direkte finanzielle Einbußen!


----------



## Svenos (24. Juli 2012)

Leute, mal langsam. Nur weil die FDP eine (wachsweiche) Pressemitteilung herausgegeben hat, ist das Thema noch lange nicht in trockenen Tüchern. Gerade in den letzten Jahren hat die FDP den Schutz des Eigentums eigentlich immer über den Schutz der Freiheit gestellt. Würde mich wundern, wenn sie gerade bei diesem Thema zu ihren liberalen Wurzeln zurückfinden würde.
Also: Nicht Worte, sondern Taten sind entscheidend. Warten wir ab, ob der Einspruch der FDP ernst gemeint ist oder nur ein taktisches (warum auch immer) Manöver ist. 
Gleiches würde ich auch für die Unterstützung aus den Oppositionsparteien empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Ex (24. Juli 2012)

dmjoker schrieb:


> Die FDP betreibt doch auch mehr als offensichtlich eine Lobby-Politik - nur in diesem Fall haben die unermüdlichen Proteste die Richtigen wachgerüttelt z.B. in Form des Tourismus- , Hotell-, und Gaststättengewerbes. offensichtlich fürchtet man durch die schlechte Publicity auch direkte finanzielle Einbußen!



Wie jetzt erst sollen die Politiker aufgerüttelt werden, wenn sie dann was in unserem Sinne verlautbaren, sind es wieder böse Lobbyisten???

1.) Sind wir doch hier die Lobby
2.) Seid doch froh, wenn sich die Ansichten drehen.
3.) Wir sollten alle Drohmails schreiben, ob seiner unverantwortlichen Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## othu (24. Juli 2012)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Habe gestern mit einem hauptberuflichen Juristen, der gleichzeitig Förster und Waldbesitzer in NRW ist, gesprochen. Auch in NRW sollen wohl Änderungen angestrebt werden, allerdings nicht hinsichtlich des Wegerechts, sondern eher was die Problematik der vielen Privatwaldbesitzer und der damit verbundenen Unstimmigkeiten angeht. Auch er hat bestätigt, dass es keine Streitigkeiten mit Bikern oder Geocachern auf festen Wegen jeglicher Breite gibt. Sobald die Wege verlassen werden (vor allem von Geocachern), wird es allerdings problematisch für das Wild, nicht nur aufgrund von Geräuschen.



Aber gerade gegen die Geocacher sind die Landesgesetze völlig machtlos, da können Sie ändern was sie wollen, solange die zu Fuss unterwegs sind, haben sie per Bundesgesetz freies Betretungsrecht AUCH ABSEITS von Wegen!


----------



## client (24. Juli 2012)

Sehen wir es nüchtern, es ist der starke Druck, den Ihr/wir auf die Postfächer und die regionalen Politiker ausgeübt haben, der zur FDP Reaktion geführt hat.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht an einen selbstbestimmten Vorstoß der FDP.
Die haben sich in der Koalition gewiss abgestimmt und gemeinsam der FDP die Heldenrolle zukommen lassen, damit die CDU Ministerin und die CDU Fraktion nicht noch weiter beschädigt werden. 
Mit einer solchen Gegenwehr haben die bestimmt nicht gerechnet.
Ich schließe mich den vielen Vorredner an, wir müssen den Druck weiterhin aufrecht erhalten oder sogar erhöhen, denn der Politik vertraue ich nicht mehr.
Vielleicht sollten wir, wenn noch nicht geschehen, auch die Lobbyverbände mit freundlichem Schriftverkehr davon überzeugen, dass wir nicht der kleine Haufen von rasenden Idioten sind, sondern mündige Bürger, die für Ihre Rechte kämpfen.
Tausende solcher Mails würden auch bei den Verbänden für "Freude" sorgen und die Kompromissbereitschaft erhöhen.


----------



## HelmutK (24. Juli 2012)

Es geht weiter in der Bild

http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfu...rt-sich-mit-mountainbikern-25311828.bild.html


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich findes diese SÃ¤tze aus PressererklÃ¤rung etwas missverstÃ¤ndlich. Man kÃ¶nnte das doch auch so lesen:

"Wald*wege* sind natÃ¼rlich dazu da, als Wege genutzt zu werden â ob mit dem Rad, zu FuÃ....."

Hierzu gehÃ¶ren selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch schmale Wald*pfade* (nur zu FuÃ?) *oder andere*,* in Abstimmung mit den Waldbesitzern* geschaffenen Rad- , Wander- und Reit*wege*. (nur die anderen abgestimmten Wege mit dem Rad?)


"*Gleiches* gilt auch fÃ¼r die einspurigen Trails, die von vielen Bikern gerne befahren werden und* kÃ¼nftig explizit nicht als befestigte* und damit auch *nicht als befahrbare Wege gelten*."

Auf was bezieht sich Gleiches? Auf die *beabsichtigten* EinschrÃ¤nkungen (die man einfÃ¼hren will) oder auf die *darÃ¼ber hinaus gehenden* EinschrÃ¤nkungen (gegen die man sich jetzt ausspricht)? 

Also so eine ErklÃ¤rung wird ja vor der VerÃ¶ffentlichung auf jedes Wort geprÃ¼ft. Und irgendwie ist das trotzdem missverstÃ¤ndlich. Oder hÃ¶re ich das Gras wachsen?

ciao heiko


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juli 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Also ich findes diese Sätze aus Pressererklärung etwas missverständlich. Man könnte das doch auch so lesen:
> 
> "Wald*wege* sind natürlich dazu da, als Wege genutzt zu werden  ob mit dem Rad, zu Fuß....."
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich auch gerade gedacht. Nach mehrmaligem Lesen denke ich, dass das wieder der gleiche Blödsinn - nur diesmal anders verpackt - ist und ein grundsätzliches Umdenken nicht stattgefunden hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Hierzu gehören selbstverständlich auch schmale Waldpfade oder andere, in Abstimmung mit den Waldbesitzern geschaffenen Rad-, Wander- und Reitwege.

Das scheint mir lediglich eine Aufzählung zu sein.

Gleiches gilt auch für die einspurigen Trails, die von vielen Bikern gerne befahren werden und künftig explizit nicht als befestigte und damit auch nicht als befahrbare Wege gelten.

Daran könnte man wirklich verzweifeln...


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Hierzu gehören selbstverständlich auch schmale Waldpfade oder andere, in Abstimmung mit den Waldbesitzern geschaffenen Rad-, Wander- und Reitwege.

Das scheint mir lediglich eine Aufzählung zu sein.

Gleiches gilt auch für die einspurigen Trails, die von vielen Bikern gerne befahren werden und künftig explizit nicht als befestigte und damit auch nicht als befahrbare Wege gelten.

Daran könnte man wirklich verzweifeln...
Das wird auch aus dem Zusammenhang nicht klarer...

Die Zeitungen fassen es aber eindeutig auf:

Frankfurter Neue Presse Waldgesetz: FDP solidarisiert sich mit Mountainbikern 

Mountainbiker sollten auch künftig weiterhin auf schmalen, einspurigen Wegen fahren können.


----------



## ciao heiko (24. Juli 2012)

> Die Zeitungen fassen es aber eindeutig auf:
> 
> Mountainbiker sollten auch künftig weiterhin auf schmalen, einspurigen Wegen fahren können.



Ja, aber das könnte sich doch auch auf nur *die* schmalen Wege beziehen, welche in Satz3 genannt werden. Welche Wege hingegen *grundsätzlich*  befahren werden dürfen steht in Satz2.

"Mountainbiker sollten auch künftig weiterhin auf schmalen, einspurigen Wegen fahren können. Nach dem neuen Gesetz soll das Mountainbiken *grundsätzlich* auf "festen Wegen" erlaubt sein, die auch von *kleineren Autos benutzt* werden können.
In* Absprache mit den Waldbesitzern* soll geklärt werden, *welche schmalen Wege (Trails)* die Radler *zusätzlich* benutzen können."


ciao heiko


----------



## Svenos (24. Juli 2012)

Die Zeitungen fassen es aber eindeutig auf:

Frankfurter Neue Presse Waldgesetz: FDP solidarisiert sich mit Mountainbikern 

Mountainbiker sollten auch künftig weiterhin auf schmalen, einspurigen Wegen fahren können.[/quote]


Das ist gar nicht so schlecht. Das bringt die FDP bald in Zugzwang. Entweder sie meint es ernst oder sie muss den Presseartikeln wiedersprechen und ihre Position klarstellen (sprich zurückrudern). Das wäre der (Rest-)Glaubwürdigkeit dieser Partei bestimmt nicht zuträglich.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Nach dem neuen Gesetz soll das Mountainbiken *grundsätzlich* auf "festen Wegen" erlaubt sein, die auch von *kleineren Autos benutzt* werden können.
> In* Absprache mit den Waldbesitzern* soll geklärt werden, *welche schmalen Wege (Trails)* die Radler zusätzlich benutzen können."



Das muss sich auf den vorliegenden Gesetzentwurf beziehen, da es m. E. keine einspurigen kleinen Autos gibt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

GRÜNE: FDP bereitet sich auf Oppositionsrolle vor

Hier versuchen die Grünen aus der Presseerklärung der FDP parteipolitisch Profit zu schlagen.
Daran kann man sehen wie schwierig es für die Abgeordneten der Regierungsparteien ist, sich zum Entwurf des Waldgesetzes kritisch zu äußern.


----------



## hexxagon (24. Juli 2012)

Antwort von i.A. Martina Feldmayer MdL (Grüne):

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zum neuen Waldgesetz. Inzwischen liegt uns der Referentenentwurf zum Gesetz zur Neuregelung des Gesetzes des Waldes und zur Änderung anderer Rechtsvorschriften vor.

Wir werden den Entwurf jetzt umfassend prüfen.  Zwischenzeitlich haben wir auch eine Kleine Anfrage zu dem neuen Gesetz an die Landesregierung gestellt, die wir Ihnen im Anhang zukommen lassen. Wir erwarten die Antwort dazu Mitte August. Diese werden wir Ihnen dann zuschicken.

Unser Grundgedanke zur Waldbetretung geht davon aus, dass die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme  der unterschiedlichen Nutzer im Wald oberste Priorität hat und dass die Waldbesucher dabei Rücksicht auf die Natur zu nehmen haben. Grundsätzlich wollen wir, dass der Wald weiterhin für alle Arten von Erholungssuchenden genutzt werden kann.  Wir wollen nicht, dass einzelne Nutzergruppen aus dem Wald ausgeschlossen werden oder ausgeschlossen werden können. Diese Überlegungen werden wir in den parlamentarischen Prozess zur neuen Waldgesetz einbringen und Ihnen zukommen lassen.


Die Anfrage ist bereits hier bekannt. Ansonsten keine Festlegung.


----------



## Hebus (24. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> GRÜNE: FDP bereitet sich auf Oppositionsrolle vor



Als ich das gesehen habe, haette ich mal wieder kotzen koennen. Was soll das denn? Das ist doch einfach nur Kindergarten. Nur weil die FDP mal mit den Gruenen einer Auffassung ist und nicht mit dem eigentlichen Partner an einem Strang zieht, geht da so ein Gefalsel los. Kann sich ja jeder selbst ausmalen, zu was ein solchen Verhalten fuehrt. Wobei da andere Parteien auch nicht besser sind - was es nicht besser macht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Frankfurter Rundschau
Schützenhilfe für Mountainbiker

Auch beim Ministerium kann man schon etwas Bewegung erahnen...

2. Presseerklärung der FDP


----------



## sipaq (24. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile hat also auch die Presse erfahren (siehe FR-Artikel), dass der Gesetzentwurf von der Waldbesitzer-Lobby geschrieben wurde. "Schön" auch dieses Zitat aus einem Artikel bei HR-Online:


> Bei den Waldbesitzern kommt der Gesetzentwurf gut an. "Die Definition  eines festen Weges ist seit Jahren überfällig, weil Mountainbikes  mittlerweile High-Tech-Geräte sind, die überall fahren können", erklärte  Christian Raupach, der geschäftsführende Direktor des Hessischen  Waldbesitzerverbandes.


So eine gequirlte K***e!!! Ich könnte ko***n.

Aber offensichtlich beginnen 36.500 Unterschriften bei unserer Petition und nochmal 3.500 bei der ähnlichen Petition der Reiter langsam ihre Wirkung zu entfalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (24. Juli 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aber offensichtlich beginnen 36.500 Unterschriften bei unserer Petition und nochmal 3.500 bei der ähnlichen Petition der Reiter langsam ihre Wirkung zu entfalten.



Nicht zu vergessen die vielen Kommentare die Ihr zu den Medienberichten der letzten Wochen verfasst habt. Die vielen Fragen, die Ihr an die Abgeordneten gerichtet habt. Die Kompetenz und Sachkunde, Ihr dabei an den Tag gelegt habt. Und last but not least - das unermüdliche Engagement und der Zusammenhalt der ganzen Mountainbikeszene, ob nur in Verbänden oder Vereinen organisiert oder nicht, mit dem wir gezeigt haben, dass wir keine verantwortlose Randgruppe sind.

Aber noch ist die Sache nicht gelaufen. Noch haben wir kein klares und verläßliches Statement des Umweltministerium und der CDU. Also bitte nicht nachlassen, sondern weiter engagiert für unsere Sache eintreten. Aber auf den heutigen Tag als kleinen Etappensieg dürfen wir natürlich trotzdem anstoßen


----------



## Paul_FfM (24. Juli 2012)

Schön, dass die FDP sich zu bewegen scheint. Da hat unser Einsatz wohl etwas gebracht.

Ich habe noch keine Antworten auf meine Schreiben an Abgeordnete und die Ministerin erhalten, die wichtigen Entscheidungsträger sind wohl in Sommerferien?

Paul


----------



## Gonzo_MB (24. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch beim Ministerium kann man schon etwas Bewegung erahnen...



Da hat sich das ganze Porto und Papier bisher gelohnt. Bin gespannt ob sie es auch so gemeint haben, oder die Presse es Ihnen nach dieser Mitteilung einfach mal so in den Mund gelegt haben. Uns solls egal sein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Um das im Gesetz deutlich zu machen, muss offenbar nachgearbeitet werden. Ende August solle die Anhörung beendet sein, sagt Ministeriumssprecher Thorsten Neels. Dann gehe der Entwurf in den zweiten Durchgang im Kabinett.

Das deckt sich in etwa schon mit den Äußerungen einiger CDU-Abgeordneten. 
Das Bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass sich in der Sache selbst schon etwas getan hätte. Aber es deutet sich an, dass unsere Bemühungen nicht umsonst sind.


----------



## powderJO (24. Juli 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Ich hab eben die zweite "Antwort" von meinem Abgeordneten Manfred Pentz bekommen (Die FDP ist schon in der Versenkung verschwunden). Leider nur ein PDF mit Aussagen die ich Wörtlich hier schon gelesen hab. Also vermutlich eine standard Stellungnahme in der der lediglich Empfänger und Absender ausgetauscht werden:-(



geht mir ähnlich, deshalb stelle ich sie hier auch nicht mehr ein - bekomme nur noch standard-antworten oder einfach gar nichts mehr. besonders inaktiv: die grünen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Aus der Bild
Die hessischen Waldbesitzer betonten dagegen, das Kreuz- und Querradeln im Wald sei mit dem Naturschutz nicht vereinbar.

Jetzt schieben die Waldbesitzer schon den Naturschutz vor... - für uns eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Tilman (24. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Aber gerade gegen die Geocacher sind die Landesgesetze völlig machtlos, da können Sie ändern was sie wollen, solange die zu Fuss unterwegs sind, haben sie per Bundesgesetz freies Betretungsrecht AUCH ABSEITS von Wegen!



Sie haben aber kein Recht, ihren Krempel überall zu deponieren und herumzustöbern. Denn dann greift das Naturschutzrecht.


----------



## Tilman (24. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Um das im Gesetz deutlich zu machen, muss offenbar nachgearbeitet werden. Ende August solle die Anhörung beendet sein, sagt Ministeriumssprecher Thorsten Neels. Dann gehe der Entwurf in den zweiten Durchgang im Kabinett.
> 
> Das deckt sich in etwa schon mit den Äußerungen einiger CDU-Abgeordneten.
> Das Bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass sich in der Sache selbst schon etwas getan hätte. Aber es deutet sich an, dass unsere Bemühungen nicht umsonst sind.



Das ist aber nicht neu. Es war klar, daß Im August die TÖB-Beteligung stattfindet. Bevor die 'rum ist, geht da nix. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß gerade die Landkreise und Kommunen nach den Kosten fragen werden, die die Umsetzung des Gesetzes hervorrufen würde.


----------



## powderJO (24. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Leute, mal langsam. Nur weil die FDP eine (wachsweiche) Pressemitteilung herausgegeben hat, ist das Thema noch lange nicht in trockenen Tüchern. Gerade in den letzten Jahren hat die FDP den Schutz des Eigentums eigentlich immer über den Schutz der Freiheit gestellt. Würde mich wundern, wenn sie gerade bei diesem Thema zu ihren liberalen Wurzeln zurückfinden würde.
> Also: Nicht Worte, sondern Taten sind entscheidend. Warten wir ab, ob der Einspruch der FDP ernst gemeint ist oder nur ein taktisches (warum auch immer) Manöver ist.
> Gleiches würde ich auch für die Unterstützung aus den Oppositionsparteien empfehlen.



yep. kann auch nur empfehlen, den druck an allen fronten aufrecht zu erhalten. wenn jemand auf parteienseite einknickt, dann nur, weil er angst hat eine wahl zu verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (24. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> yep. kann auch nur empfehlen, den druck an allen fronten aufrecht zu erhalten. wenn jemand auf parteienseite einknickt, dann nur, weil er angst hat eine Wahl zu verlieren.





Aber es gibt noch einen Grund. Je mehr man in dem Gesetz herumliest, umsomehr fällt einem immer wieder ein neuer Klops auf.


----------



## bergroff (24. Juli 2012)

Der Hessische Radsportverband e.V. ist nun auch schon aufgewacht  und schließt sich DIMB an:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"..Der Hessische  Radfahrerverband stellt sich gegen diesen Gesetzesentwurf und versucht  mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern, dass solch ein Gesetzt in Kraft tritt."    [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Stellungnahme*[/FONT]


----------



## powderJO (24. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Aber es gibt noch einen Grund. Je mehr man in dem Gesetz herumliest, umsomehr fällt einem immer wieder ein neuer Klops auf.



geht mir auch so. unpackbar. wer immer das verbrochen hat, gehört sofort ins nirwana geschickt - zusammen mit denen, die den gesammelten schwachsinn auch noch offensiv vertreten 



			
				bergroff schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hessische Radsportverband e.V. ist nun auch schon aufgewacht  und schließt sich DIMB an:
> 
> "..Der Hessische Radfahrerverband stellt sich gegen diesen Gesetzesentwurf und versucht mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern, dass solch ein Gesetzt in Kraft tritt."



tja, in allem so schnell wie der boss des bdr. gab es von dem überhaupt schon eine stellungnahme? selbst habe ich ihn ungefähr 4 mal angeschrieben, keine antwort bisher ...


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> gab es von dem überhaupt schon eine stellungnahme? selbst habe ich ihn ungefähr 4 mal angeschrieben, keine antwort bisher ...



da sind wir ja schon zu zweit.... Antwort bisher Fehlanzeige, aber auch von Frau P. kam noch nichts erhellendes zum Thema.


----------



## client (24. Juli 2012)

....zu dritt.
Antworten gab es noch nie, auch nicht zu anderen Themen. Wenn ein Verband halt die Politikverlierer an die Spitze setzt......

_"Der Hessische Radfahrerverband stellt sich gegen diesen Gesetzesentwurf und versucht *mit
allen Mitteln* zu verhindern, dass solch ein Gesetzt in Kraft tritt."_

Hui, hört sich nach Kriegserklärung an.


----------



## bassenheimer (24. Juli 2012)

Wo die FDP eingeknickt ist und "Verhandlungsbereitschaft" signalisiert, erhebt sich doch Frage ob die Mängel im Gesetzentwurf überhaupt "heilbar" sind. Wird denn ein brauchbares Waldgesetz draus wen man alle "kritischen" Punkte rausstreicht: die Definition der festen Wege, der Genehmigungsvorbehalt für Gruppen, die Bußgelder, die möglichen Beschlagnahmen... :
Wird dann ein Gesetz draus das besser ist als das jetzige?
Meiner Ansicht nach nicht.
Private Waldbewirtschaftung wird immer unrentabler. Warum hackt man auf den Mountainbikern rum? Weil die kleinen privaten Waldbesitzer wirtschaftlich mit dem Rücken zur Wand stehen, schon lange. Die schielen mehrheitlich nach den großen Investoren die ihnen das "Problem" abnehmen, und sogar der Staatsforst - in Hessen ja die Mehrheit - ist bereit seinen Wald herzugeben, nach dem Motto: Dieser Wald ist "wertlos" wegen Sturmschäden, Borkenkäfern, Wildverbiss -- alles Folgen jahrzehntelanger forstlicher Misswirtschaft. In 10 Jahren ist unser liebster Wald durchlöchert wie Schweizer Käse und auf jedem Gipfel stehen Windräder, zu jedem führt eine Schotterpiste in der bewährtesten Körnung um alle Erholungssuchenden diesen Weg meiden zu lassen (im Vogelsberg haben sie da die meiste Erfahrung). Ein Waldgesetz müsste, für zukünftige Generationen, die Nachhaltigkeit auf allen Ebenen den Waldbesitzern als Verpflichtung auferlegen. Kann das irgendjemand aus dem Gesetzentwurf herauslesen??

Gruß, der Bassenheimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZETZ (24. Juli 2012)

Windräder? Kleinkram! Stora Enso & Co.!!!

Wenn mit denen erst mal die Deals ausgehandelt sind, ist die Sache gelaufen


----------



## bassenheimer (24. Juli 2012)

Die Gemeinden wollen auch selbst die Windräder lieber in den Gemeindeeigenen Wald stellen, als aufs Feld dicht vor den Ort, wo sie jeder sehen und hören kann. Windenergie ja, aber möglichst ganz weit weg!


----------



## HelmutK (24. Juli 2012)

client schrieb:


> _"Der Hessische Radfahrerverband stellt sich gegen diesen Gesetzesentwurf und versucht *mit
> allen Mitteln* zu verhindern, dass solch ein Gesetzt in Kraft tritt."_



Wenn man den Text hier http://www.hessen-radsport.de/ unter Nachrichten sucht, dann merkt man, dass der HRV sehr visionär in die Zukunft blickt und das unter dem 31.08.2012 veröffentlich hat 

Wie auch immer, der HRV stellt sich in dieser Sache hinter die DIMB, was ich natürlich als sehr löblich begrüße. Und der HRV ist nicht der einzige Verband, denn auch erste Sportkreise (z. B. Frankfurt mit 180.000 Mitglieder) haben sich schon der Auffassung der DIMB angeschlossen:

"Gerade unter dem Gesichtspunkt der demografischen Veränderung in der Gesellschaft sollten wir als Interessenvertretung des organisierten Sport in Hessen, aber auch als Anwalt des Sport in Hessen, diese Auffassung unterstützen."

und den Landessportbund gebeten, die Auffassung der DIMB in seiner Stellungnahme zu berücksichtigen.

Wenn ich als DIMB-Funktionär hier aus Befangenheitsgründen primär immer die DIMB genannt habe, so muss ich ergänzen, dass auch der ADFC hier äußerst aktiv mit uns zusammen arbeitet und sich vehement für den Mountainbikesport einsetzt. Das soll nicht unter den Tisch fallen.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (24. Juli 2012)

In den nächsten Tagen wird sich es zeigen, ob es nur taktisches Kalkül der Regierung ist, die FDP hier zu "opfern" um zu versuchen den Widerstand etwas ruhiger zu stellen, oder ob doch was dran ist, das die FDP das ganze platzen lässt. Meine Fragen und Briefe an die CDU werden weiter gehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Zumindest die Presse legt die FDP schon mal ziemlich fest:

Echo-online
Hessens FDP solidarisiert sich mit Mountainbikern

Die FDP-Fraktion lehnte am Dienstag die PlÃ¤ne von Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich (CDU) zur stÃ¤rkeren Regulierung des Radfahrens im Wald ab. Der Parlamentarische GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer der FDP-Fraktion, Frank Blechschmidt, forderte gar, Mountainbiker und Reiter mÃ¼ssten kÃ¼nftig grundsÃ¤tzlich auch auf schmalen Waldwegen unterwegs sein dÃ¼rfen, sofern diese fest seien. Puttrichs Entwurf hÃ¤tte aber womÃ¶glich das Gegenteil zur Folge und kÃ¶nnte zu âerheblichen EinschrÃ¤nkungenâ fÃ¼r Biker und Reiter fÃ¼hren.

Blechschmidt lieÃ nun durchblicken, dass er die BefÃ¼rchtung der Biker teilt. Er forderte daher eine Novellierung im Sinne der Radfahrer: Fahrten auf einspurigen Wegen mÃ¼ssten generell erlaubt werden. Die Radler mÃ¼ssten aber auch die anderen Waldnutzer wie Wanderer, SpaziergÃ¤nger, FÃ¶rster und Waldbesitzer respektieren. SchÃ¤rfere Regelungen seien nicht nÃ¶tig, um einzelne rÃ¼cksichtslose Mountainbiker zu âerziehenâ. Im Kampf gegen solche âRÃ¼pelâ mÃ¼ssten vielmehr die Radfahr-VerbÃ¤nde in die Pflicht genommen werden. Zudem kÃ¶nnten Einzelne, die rÃ¼cksichtlos querfeldein fahren, bestraft werden. Bei VerstÃ¶Ãen sieht der Gesetzentwurf drastische Strafen vor, unter anderem GeldbuÃen bis zu 100 000 Euro und die Beschlagnahmung des Fahrrads.

BezÃ¼glich der ÃuÃerungen des Ministeriums gilt weiterhin Wachsamtkeit als oberstes Gebot.


B2B Hessen
FDP will VerschÃ¤rfung des Waldgesetzes nicht mittragen
Blechschmidt warf SPD und GrÃ¼nen vor, die Tatsachen zu verdrehen und "nach Konflikten zu suchen, wo es keine gibt". Jedoch stellte er sich gegen eine NutzungsbeschrÃ¤nkung des Waldes fÃ¼r Mountainbiker und damit gegen die geplante Gesetzesnovelle....
Der Text des Entwurfs mÃ¼sse geÃ¤ndert werden, forderte auch Blechschmidt: "Die Erziehung einzelner RÃ¼cksichtsloser sollte nicht durch ein Gesetz erfolgen, so dieses zulasten der Allgemeinheit geht."
Erstmal nichts Neues von der CDU:
FÃ¼r die CDU-Fraktion betonte der Umweltexperte Peter Stephan, das neue Gesetz bemÃ¼he sich um einen "gerechten Ausgleich zwischen den Interessen der Radfahrer und denen der Waldbesitzer". Im EinverstÃ¤ndnis zwischen beiden Gruppen sei es Mountainbikern weiterhin erlaubt, abseits befestigter Wege zu fahren.

Main-Netz
FDP-SchÃ¼tzenhilfe fÃ¼r Mountainbiker

Eine VerschÃ¤rfung des Waldgesetzes werde es mit den Liberalen nicht geben, erklÃ¤rte der FDP-Abgeordnete Frank Blechschmidt.

Die angefÃ¼hrten Argumente pro Gesetzentwurf sind allesamt mau... gut fÃ¼r uns...


----------



## HelmutK (24. Juli 2012)

Also Teile der FDP können wir wohl noch nicht ganz vom Haken lassen:


Frank Sürmann teilt mit: 
Die heutige Pressemeldung zum hessischen Waldgesetz der FDP Landtagsfraktion durch den parlamentarischen Geschäftsführer Dr. Frank Blechschmidt war so nicht mit den Mitgliedern des Arbeitskreises Umwelt der FDP Landtagsfraktion abgestimmt. Ich bitte daher für Rückfragen sich an Herrn Dr. Blechschmidt persönlich zu wenden. 
Zwischen CDU und FDP gab es im AK Umwelt eine andere Verabredung hinsichtlich der single trails, damit ohne Genehmigung des Waldbesitzers massive Schäden an Pflanzungen, Naturverjüngungen und Böden vermieden werden - neben der notwendigen Ruhe für das Wild und anderer Tiere, insbesondere zur Vermeidung von Wildschäden. Wir werden das Thema zu einer der nächsten Fraktionssitzungen der FDP-Fraktion im Hessischen Landtag anmelden, wenn das Gesetz im parlamentarischen Lauf ist.

Quelle: http://www.facebook.com/fdp.bergstrasse

Neben den schon bekannten Behauptungen versucht man an der Bergstraße jetzt den bisherigen Begründungsunsinn noch zu überbieten, wenn man im Zusammenhang mit dem Befahren von Singletrails behauptet, dass das Befahren von Singletrails ohne Genehmigung des Waldbesitzers zu massiven Schäden an Pflanzungen und Naturverjüngungen führen würde. Das muss man mehrfach lesen und genüßlich sezieren:

Seit wann stehen Pflanzungen und Naturverjüngungen auf Wegen und nicht mehr neben Wegen 
Warum führt nur das Befahren von Wegen ohne Genehmigung des Waldbesitzers zu Schäden an Pflanzungen und Naturverjüngungen 

Und in Bezug auf die anderen Behauptungen (Schäden an Böden, Störung des Wildes) leistet der angeführte AK Umwelt hier einen Offenbarungseid. Man verbreitet stereotype Behauptungen, die allen wissenschaftlichen Studien widersprechen und denen sogar der BUND entgegen tritt. 

Aber vielleicht können wir zur Fortbildung von Frank Sürmann ein wenig beitragen:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frank_suermann-487-43416.html


----------



## franzam (24. Juli 2012)

Ahh, ein Listenkanditat. Der muss sich wahrscheinlich um sein
 Scherflein in seiner postpolitischen Zeit sorgen


----------



## GrrIngo (24. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich hatte ich anderes zu tun. Jetzt aber hat auch die FDP Bergstrasse eine ausführliche Anfrage auf Facebook. Typisch FDP - so weiter, und sie sind Fast Drei Promille...


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juli 2012)

Facebook kann die FDP Wiesbaden auch:
http://www.facebook.com/fdpwiesbaden
Gute Nachrichten für alle Freizeitradler und Reitsportbegeisterte: Die FDPFraktionHessen *hat bei der Novellierung des hessischen Waldgesetzes dafür gesorgt, dass zukünftig auch das "Befahren von schmalen Pfaden mit Mountainbikes ausdrücklich erlaubt und geduldet wird.* Das gilt natürlich auch für Reiter." Wir meinen: Good job! (wf)

Aha...

und nochmal die Taunuszeitung:
Blechschmidt: Niemand soll ausgesperrt werden

Schwere Kost... Bedenken ausräumen/zerstreuen... 
Der Artikel ist allerdings noch vor der 1. Presseerklärung veröffentlicht worden...


----------



## Micha-L (25. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (25. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2012)

Nachfassend bei der CDU / Herrn Arnold / Diener  ergab folgende Antwort auf die Fragestellung: Was konkret planen Sie aktuell schon bzgl. Strecken für MTB ? 

Sehr geehrter Dr. Herr xyz,

gerne möchte ich die Chance nutzen auf Ihre Fragen konkret einzugehen.  Dass Sie das vorausgegangene allgemeine Schreiben zu dieser Thematik  doppelt erhalten haben, bitte ich Sie höflichst zu entschuldigen.

Seit dem 27. Juni 2012 befindet der Gesetzentwurf zur Novellierung des  Hessischen Waldgesetzes in der Regierungsanhörung.  Um auch der modernen  Entwicklung des Mountain-Biking im Wald Rechnung zu tragen, steht die  Hessische Landesregierung deshalb unter anderem auch mit  dem Hessischen  Radfahrerverband e.V. und der Deutschen Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.  (DIMB) in Kontakt. Diese Verbände werden im Rahmen der  Regierungsanhörung in das Verfahren mit einbezogen werden. Erst nach  Würdigung der eingegangenen Stellungnahmen und der dadurch für notwendig  oder zweckmäßig erachteten Änderungen wird im Herbst der Gesetzentwurf  in den Landtag eingebracht und dort öffentlich diskutiert.

Dennoch ist es keineswegs ein Irrtum, dass nach geltender Gesetzeslage  auf Basis des Bundeswaldgesetzes und des Hessischen Forstgesetzes das  Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Waldwegen, nicht aber auf schmalen  Waldpfaden bzw. Single-Trails, gestattet. Diese bereits seit Jahrzehnten  bestehende Regelung ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und soll nach dem  Gesetzentwurf den modernen Anforderungen des Freizeitverhaltens  angepasst werden. Zurzeit stellt sie für sportlich ambitionierte  Mountain-Biker eine Einschränkung und ein Hemmnis dar.

Was die konkrete Ausarbeitung von Single-Trail-Strecken angeht, so kann  die Festlegung nicht zentral durch die Landesregierung übernommen  werden. Hier sowie auch im Falle von Bikeparks, Racing-Strecken, usw.  sollen künftig über Rahmenvereinbarungen, Gestattungsverträge,  Pachtverträge oder Regelungen zu Haftungsfragen attraktive Angebote  direkt und unmittelbar vor Ort geschaffen werden können. Diese Angebote  sind auf der Basis der bisherigen gesetzlichen Regelung nicht oder nur  schwer möglich.

Die Hessische Landesregierung und die sie tragenden Fraktionen möchten  mit dem Hessischen Waldgesetz deshalb Sicherstellen, dass im  Zusammenwirken und in Partnerschaft mit den Waldbesitzern, den Verbänden  der Radfahrer und Mountainbiker, den Kommunen und Landkreisen, den  Naturparks und Tourismusverbänden die Forstämter aktiv auf ein  attraktives Streckennetz für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker hinwirken.

Den hessischen Forstämtern kommt hierbei deshalb eine große Bedeutung  und zentrale Rolle zu. Sie sind angewiesen, aktiv nach Strecken und  attraktiven Trails zu suchen und sie bekannt zu machen.

Zudem haben die Mountainbiker und deren Verbände selbst die Möglichkeit,  Streckennetze oder Einrichtungen wie Bikeparks oder Flow-Trails zu  konzipieren und vorzuschlagen. Im Gegensatz zur bisherigen Regelung ist  es für eine Realisierung dieser Projekte ausreichend, wenn die  jeweiligen Waldbesitzer diesem Vorschlag zustimmen. Insbesondere im  Staatswald und in den Wäldern der Städte und Gemeinden in Hessen besteht  bereits jetzt eine große Offenheit und Bereitschaft, derartigen  Vorhaben zuzustimmen, sie zu dulden und ggf. durch flankierende  Maßnahmen wie Streckenkennzeichnungen, Hinweisschilder zu unterstützen.

Ich hoffe deshalb, dass ich Ihre Fragen hinsichtlich der aktuellen  Vorgehensweise sowie zum vorgesehenen Prozedere der Ausarbeitung von  Mountainbike-Strecken hinreichend beantworten konnte. Sollten Sie noch  weitere Fragen haben, so können Sie gerne auf mich zukommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sven Diener

CDU Hessen
- Abteilung Politik -


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2012)

Von den Grünen habe ich - ohne konkrete Anfrage und als Art Service - folgende Zwischeninfo erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,

vielen  Dank für Ihre Anfrage zum neuen Waldgesetz. Inzwischen liegt uns der  Referentenentwurf zum Gesetz zur Neuregelung des Gesetzes des Waldes  und zur Änderung anderer Rechtsvorschriften vor.

Wir  werden den Entwurf jetzt umfassend prüfen.  Zwischenzeitlich haben wir  auch eine Kleine Anfrage zu dem neuen Gesetz an die Landesregierung  gestellt, die wir Ihnen im Anhang zukommen lassen. Wir erwarten die  Antwort dazu Mitte August. Diese werden wir Ihnen dann zuschicken.

Unser  Grundgedanke zur Waldbetretung geht davon aus, dass die gegenseitige  Rücksichtnahme  der unterschiedlichen Nutzer im Wald oberste Priorität  hat und dass die Waldbesucher dabei Rücksicht auf die Natur zu nehmen  haben. Grundsätzlich wollen wir, dass der Wald weiterhin für alle Arten  von Erholungssuchenden genutzt werden kann.  Wir wollen nicht, dass  einzelne Nutzergruppen aus dem Wald ausgeschlossen werden oder  ausgeschlossen werden können. Diese Überlegungen werden wir in den  parlamentarischen Prozess zur neuen Waldgesetz einbringen und Ihnen  zukommen lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
*Isabel* *Kemper*
Sachbearbeitung für Wirtschaft, 
Umwelt und Finanzen

_i. A. von _
*Martina Feldmayer, MdL*
Sprecherin für Landwirtschaftspolitik, Gentechnik, 
Ländlichen Raum, Verbraucherschutz und Kultur


----------



## MissQuax (25. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Den hessischen Forstämtern kommt hierbei deshalb eine große Bedeutung  und zentrale Rolle zu. Sie sind angewiesen, aktiv nach Strecken und  attraktiven Trails zu suchen und sie bekannt zu machen.



Ja so ein Schmarrn - "suchen und bekannt machen" - die Forstämter wissen doch genau, wo die für die Mountainbiker attraktiven Trails sind - nämlich da, wo bisher schon bevorzugt gefahren wurde!


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Juli 2012)

Gude,
in der Antwort der Grünen ist die Sprache von einem Referentenentwurf.
Mich würden mal die Referenten (Lobbyisten?) als solches interessieren....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juli 2012)

Für mich sieht`s eher nach Praktikantenentwurf aus...


----------



## powderJO (25. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nachfassend bei der CDU / Herrn Arnold / Diener  ergab folgende Antwort auf die Fragestellung: Was konkret planen Sie aktuell schon bzgl. Strecken für MTB ?
> 
> Sehr geehrter Dr. Herr xyz,
> 
> ...




es ist für mich kaum mehr nachzuvollziehen, wie die cdu diese argumentation aufrecht erhalten kann, ohne selbst in haltloses gelächter auszubrechen. mittlerweile glaube ich, dass es nicht kalkül ist, sondern: die sind einfach tatsächlich noch dümmer als ich jemals vermutet hätte.


----------



## othu (25. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Sie haben aber kein Recht, ihren Krempel überall zu deponieren und herumzustöbern. Denn dann greift das Naturschutzrecht.



Wie willst du denn einem Geocather nachweisen, ob er gerade zum Zwecke der Erholung den Weg verlassen hat oder weil er einen Schatz sucht/deponiert?!


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn man diese Aussage aus dem obigen CDU-Text
Dennoch ist es keineswegs ein Irrtum, dass nach geltender Gesetzeslage auf Basis des Bundeswaldgesetzes und des Hessischen Forstgesetzes das Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Waldwegen, nicht aber auf schmalen Waldpfaden bzw. Single-Trails, gestattet. Diese bereits seit Jahrzehnten bestehende Regelung ist nicht mehr zeitgemÃ¤Ã und soll nach dem Gesetzentwurf den modernen Anforderungen des Freizeitverhaltens angepasst werden. Zurzeit stellt sie fÃ¼r sportlich ambitionierte Mountain-Biker eine EinschrÃ¤nkung und ein Hemmnis dar.

mit der des Herrn Neels von letzter Woche vergleicht,

Thorsten Neels, Sprecher des Umweltministeriums, hÃ¤lt dagegen: Das Radfahren abseits von befestigten Wegen sei sowieso die ganze Zeit verboten gewesen. âEs wird so getan, als sei alles im Wald erlaubt, das stimmt aber nicht.â Denn der momentane Gesetzestext lÃ¤sst Raum fÃ¼r Interpretation: Es ist nicht definiert, was ein befestigter Weg ist. Das werde nun geregelt. Zumal das ursprÃ¼ngliche Gesetz aus den siebziger Jahren stamme. Aus einer Zeit, in der FahrrÃ¤der hÃ¶chstens mit einer Drei-Gang-Nabenschaltung ausgestattet waren. Mit dem neuen Gesetz werde dem neuen Freizeitverhalten der Fahrradfahrer Rechnung getragen.

kÃ¶nnte man fast meinen, eine vÃ¶llig neue Interpretation der 3-Gang-Nabenschaltung-zu-High-end-Mountainbike-Problematik zu lesen, ohne dass sich die Terminologien sonderlich verÃ¤ndert hÃ¤tten...

Die CDU tut sich momentan noch etwas schwer den Kopf aus der Schlinge zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassenheimer (25. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn einem Geocather nachweisen, ob er  gerade zum Zwecke der Erholung den Weg verlassen hat oder weil er einen  Schatz sucht/deponiert?!


Wenn er ein GPS Gerät dabei hat dann isser ein Geocatcher.
Dafür gibt's dann § 29 (Einziehung von Gegenständen die zur Begehung der OWi genützt haben). Es fehlt aber ein §§ der dem Förster polizeiliche Befugnisse einräumt, also etwa zur Personenfeststellung oder ebendieser "Einziehung". Bei Jägern ist es auch aussichtslos, die dürfen nur im Falle von Wilderei Polizeimittel anwenden. Und das Jedermanns-Festnahmerecht zieht hier auch nicht (das gilt nur für Straftaten, nicht OWi)


----------



## rayc (25. Juli 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Wenn er ein GPS Gerät dabei hat dann isser ein Geocatcher.



Naja, nicht nur Geocacher haben GPS-Geräte.

Wanderer, Mountainbiker, ... sind auch mit GPS-Geräten unterwegs.

ray


----------



## Gaunt (25. Juli 2012)

> Wanderer, Mountainbiker, ... sind auch mit GPS-Geräten unterwegs.


Jedes Smartphone hat mittlerweile GPS...


----------



## bassenheimer (25. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Naja, nicht nur Geocacher haben GPS-Geräte.
> 
> Wanderer, Mountainbiker, ... sind auch mit GPS-Geräten unterwegs.
> 
> ray


Dann ist es eben der umherirrende, suchende Blick...


----------



## Tilman (25. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Thorsten Neels, Sprecher des Umweltministeriums, hält dagegen: (.....)Denn der momentane Gesetzestext lässt Raum für Interpretation: Es ist nicht definiert, was ein befestigter Weg ist. Das werde nun geregelt. Zumal das ursprüngliche Gesetz aus den
> Die CDU tut sich momentan noch etwas schwer den Kopf aus der Schlinge zu bekommen...


 
Jetzt wird doch der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt. Da jammert der Herr Neels über Interpretierbarkeit des alten Gesetzes, sagt aber an anderer Stelle, man müsse den §15 Abs.4 des neuen Gesetzes nur genau interpretieren. Ja was denn nun?


----------



## Tilman (25. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn einem Geocather nachweisen, ob er gerade zum Zwecke der Erholung den Weg verlassen hat oder weil er einen Schatz sucht/deponiert?!


 
Darum geht es nicht, weil jeder Geocacher herumlaufen kann wie er will, es sei denn, er stört das Viehzeug beim Brüten etc. oder ruiniert geschützte Pflanzen. Solche Störungen sind v.a. zu befürchten, wenn er in de Brut- und Setzzeit nach einem "Schatz" stöbert, der ja nun absichtlich nicht offen herumliegt. Wenn man einen Geocacher dabei nicht in flagranti erwischt, ist er nicht rechtlich angreifbar. 

Hinzu kommt bei jenen, die einen "Schatz" verstecken, daß das der Waldbesitzer erlauben muß. Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und irgendwas irgendwo im Wald installieren. Die Störung von Biotopen beim "Stöbern" findet ja auch dann schon statt, wenn der "Schatz" in hinlänglicher Nähe der Biotope liegt. 

Egal wie, das neue Gesetz ändert beim Geocachen im Grunde nix und die Idee, Pfade zu vereinbaren, geht voll am Zweck der Geocacherei vorbei. Hingegen ökologisch verträgliche Verstecke auszuhandeln war schon immer rechtlich zulässig gewesen, dafür braucht man also kein neues HWaldG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (25. Juli 2012)

http://www.echo-online.de/nachricht...iert-sich-mit-Mountainbikern;art175,3085769,F


Hier fehlen noch einige Kommentare, da sich die ewig gestrigen als erstes zu Wort melden.


----------



## bonusheft (25. Juli 2012)

Hier ein übler Artikel aus der FNP, der mal wieder die bekannten Klischees bedient. Herr Heitmann hat gesprochen...

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/wem-gehoert-der-taunus_rmn01.c.10015308.de.html


----------



## GeEk (25. Juli 2012)

So wie es aussieht bekommen wir jetzt ausgerechnet von der hessischen FDP Unterstützung...

http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/...ilfe-fuer-mountainbiker,1472796,16706612.html

Scheinbar sind der FDP die mehr als 16.000 potentiellen Wähler, die aktuell die Petition unterschrieben haben, doch zu viel. Die könnten das Zünglein an der Waage zur 5%-Hürde sein

Dann müssen nur noch die Waldbesitzer und Jäger von der CDU umgestimmt werden...


----------



## Asrael (25. Juli 2012)

Überstimmt reicht völlig


----------



## powderJO (25. Juli 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Hier ein übler Artikel aus der FNP, der mal wieder die bekannten Klischees bedient. Herr Heitmann hat gesprochen...
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/wem-gehoert-der-taunus_rmn01.c.10015308.de.html



da kann man sich fast fragen: hat heitmann den artikel selbst geschrieben oder den autor bezahlt?


----------



## bassenheimer (25. Juli 2012)

Was ist vom Spießbürgerblatt "Neue Presse" auch anderes zu erwarten? Dass sie sich differenziert äussert wie die FR, bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Asrael (25. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> da kann man sich fast fragen: hat heitmann den artikel selbst geschrieben oder den autor bezahlt?



Nee aber ich glaub Herr Pieren und Herr Heitmann sind die dicksten Kumpel. Anders kann ich mir diese neuerliche Hetzschrift nicht erklären.


----------



## Svenos (25. Juli 2012)

ZETZ schrieb:


> Windräder? Kleinkram! Stora Enso & Co.!!!
> 
> Wenn mit denen erst mal die Deals ausgehandelt sind, ist die Sache gelaufen


 
Seit der Hessenforst auf Gewinnmaximierung geht, wird der Wald eben mit anderen Augen gesehen. Wenn ich sehe, dass unsere Buchenbestände "geerntet" und nach China verscherbelt werden, könnte ich nur kotzen. 
Aber das ist das "schwarz-gelbe" Credo: "Gewinne privatisieren - Verluste sozialisieren". 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es irgendwann - wenn der letzte verwertbare Baum gefällt ist - einen Rettungsschirm für den Wald (-Besitzer). Ratet mal, wer den dann bezahlt.
Da hilft nur eins: Die ganze Bande 2013 endlich abwählen!!!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Juli 2012)

> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/wem-gehoert-der-taunus_rmn01.c.10015308.de.html
> 
> ... An schönen Sommertagen nehmen Hunderte Fahrradfahrer Kurs auf das Feldberg-Plateau ...



Achwas ! Kommen noch hinzu: Tausende von Wanderern (von denen vermutlich die meisten mit dem Auto anreisen), Motorradfahrer, ... etc. pp.


----------



## powderJO (25. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Achwas ! Kommen noch hinzu: Tausende von Wanderern (von denen vermutlich die meisten mit dem Auto anreisen), Motorradfahrer, ... etc. pp.



fleißig kommentieren bitte, nicht nachlassen. wenn auf jeden polemischen und von fehlern triefenden artikel dutzende kommentare und mails eintrudeln, wachen sie vielleicht auf in der redaktion - oder verlieren zumindest die lust an ihrer kampagne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juli 2012)

Bildunterschrift
Ein Schöner Ausblick, aber nicht selten *treffen Mountainbiker auf Spaziergänger, was die Taunus-Idylle empfindlich stören kann*.

Ohne diese Spaziergänger wäre es im Taunus viel idyllischer.


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2012)

Der Landesjagdverband wird auch öffentlich aktiver:

http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?p=1183
http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?p=1187
http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?p=1195

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2012)

Gut, das ist klar dass die sich auch irgendwann rühren. Hat mich eh gewundert, dass da noch nichts kam ;-)


----------



## othu (25. Juli 2012)

Machen wir ganz einfach: wenn das Gesetz durchkommt, haben viele, viele Mountainbiker viel, viel Zeit da sie ja nicht mehr ihrem Hobby&Sport nachgehen dürfen.
Dann gründen wir einfach eine Partei, deren einziges Ziel es ist a)alle privaten Waldbesitzer zu enteignen und Wald zu vergesellschaften und b)jegliche Jagd aus Tier- und Naturschutzgründen zu verbieten
Frei nach dem Motto: wenn ihr uns in die Suppe spuckt, spucken wir zurück


(obriger Beitrag ist NICHT besonders ernst gemeint)





> Das Freizeitverhalten großer Teile der Bevölkerung hat sich in den letzten zwanzig Jahren grundlegend verändert.



Und Veränderung ist in Deutschland ja per se negativ besetzt... vor allem bei älteren Herren in Lodenmänteln...



> Dies gilt insbesondere für die Durchführung Revier übergreifender Drückjagden im Herbst,



Diese Spektakel werden in Zukunft eh empfindlich gestört, allerdings nicht von MTBler, sondern vom EuGH,
auch den haben die Jäger nicht ernst genommen und werden in Kürze große Augen machen ;-)


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2012)

So, mittlerweile hat auch der hessische Tourismusverband zurückgeschrieben:

Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,​ ​ erst heute habe ich von der Hessen Agentur GmbH, der  Landesmarketingorganisation, Ihre Nachricht erhalten. Als Anhang erhalten Sie  dazu unser Schreiben, das wir als Interessenorganisation der hessischen  Tourismusorganisationen zu dem Thema an den Hessischen Minister für Wirtschaft,  Verkehr und Landesentwicklung gerichtet haben. Übrigens habe ich heute der  Presse entnommen, dass die Landtagsfraktion der FDP (sie stellt auch den  Wirtschaftsministerium) dem Entwurf des Gesetzes, der vom Umweltministrieum  entwickelt worden ist, nicht zustimmen will. Auch wir sind auf den weiteren  Prozessablauf gespannt..​ ​ Mit freundlichen Grüßen​

Anhängend folgendes Schreiben:

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]An das[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hessisches Ministerium für Wirtschaft,[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Verkehr und Landesentwicklung[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]- Tourismusreferat [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Potsfach 31 29[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*65021 Wiesbaden*[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Neues Hessisches Waldgesetz*[/FONT]




 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]zurzeit erhalten die Abteilung für Tourismus & Kongress Marketing bei der HA Hessen Agentur GmbH sowie unser Verband im Wechsel Nachrichten, in denen sowohl einheimische Bürgerinnen und Bürger als auch Gäste aus benachbarten Bundesländern ihre Kritik an dem Entwurf des neuen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hessischen Waldgesetzes zum Ausdruck bringen. Die Kritik betrifft dabei[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]besonders die geplante massive Einschränkung des Mountainbiking in den[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]hessischen Wäldern.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Da der Gesetzentwurf zurzeit bereits bundesweit kommuniziert wird, ist davon auszugehen, dass die Proteste gegen den Gesetzentwurf bei uns weiter zunehmen werden. Aus Sicht unseres Verbandes sind die geplanten Einschränkungen so nicht zu akzeptieren, da in den hessischen Destinationen die Mountainbiker einen erheblichen Beitrag zur touristischen Wertschöpfung leisten.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wir möchten Sie bitten, zu prüfen, ob Sie das für das Waldgesetz zuständige Ministerium für Umwelt, Energie, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz bitten können, im Gespräch mit den betroffenen Destinationen und den Fachverbänden eine Lösung zu finden, die die Interessen der Tourismuswirtschaft und den Schutz des Waldes berücksichtigen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Allerdings möchten wir auch darauf hinweisen, dass wir den § 17[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kennzeichnung von Rad- und Wanderwegen in dem Gesetzentwurf (Stand 25.06.2012) ausdrücklich begrüßen. Wir hoffen, dass diese Formulierung auch im weiteren Gesetzgebungsverfahren nicht verändert wird.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Möglicherweise gibt es im weiteren Verfahren eine schriftliche Anhörung, bei der wir als zuständiger Fachverband zur Abgabe einer schriftlichen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Stellungnahme gebeten werden.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wir möchten noch darauf hinweisen, dass wir bereits seit längerer Zeit,[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]unabhängig vom Entwurf eines neuen Waldgesetzes, mit dem Leiter des[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Landesbetriebs HESSEN FORST, Herrn Michael Gerst, vereinbart haben, dass er auf der Mitgliederversammlung unseres Verbandes am 27.11.2012 für einen Informationsaustausch zur Verfügung steht. Allerdings haben unsere Mitglieder die Befürchtung, dass dieser Termin für Anregungen zum neuen Hessischen Waldgesetz zu spät ist und sie haben uns deshalb gebeten, vorab schriftlich tätig zu werden.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hartmut Reiße[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Geschäftsführer[/FONT]


----------



## MissQuax (25. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Landesjagdverband wird auch öffentlich aktiver:
> 
> http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?p=1183
> http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?p=1187
> ...



Habe das kurz überflogen und bin fast explodiert : 

Wieder nur Unmengen an *Lügen und VERDREHUNGEN von Tatsachen*!

Und wenn man dann sieht, wer diese Aufrufe mitgezeichnet hat:

Michael *Freiherr von der Tann*
Präsident des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes

Jagd-Bonzen und Menschen mit überflüssigen Titeln (nicht durch Leistung erworben sondern einfach per Geburt), die meinen immer noch im Zeitalter der Feudalherren zu leben! 

Da könnte man echt :kotz:!

Denen werd' ich einen gepfefferten Brief schreiben - auch wenn's nichts bewirkt!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Juli 2012)

> http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?p=1195
> ...
> Speziell Mountainbiker legen nach Gutdünken in ruhigen Waldgebieten sogenannte Downhill- und Singletrails an und missachten damit die Lebensansprüche vieler frei lebender Tiere und seltener Pflanzenarten, sagte von der Tann.
> ...



Das ist doch wirklich kompletter Schwachsinn !!!
Die Singletrails werden von _uns_ angelegt ??? So so.
Außerdem: Wenn es wirklich um _Naturschutz_ ginge, dann müssten alle Menschen (auch mit Lodenmantel) und die Schießwütigen vom LJV aus dem Wald verbannt werden


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juli 2012)

Die Touristiker sind mir doch irgendwie sympatischer als die Jäger und Waldbesitzer.


Wir bekommen heute ein 13-Tages-Hoch 
und haben schon mehr als 37500 Unterstützer


----------



## Athabaske (25. Juli 2012)

> Speziell Jäger legen nach Gutdünken in ruhigen Waldgebieten  sogenannte Ansitze samt Anfahrtswege an und missachten damit die  Lebensansprüche vieler frei lebender Tiere und seltener Pflanzenarten



so oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juli 2012)

Ist das jetzt neu, dass die Waldbesitzer und Jäger die Belange des Naturschutzes vertreten?

Die sollten mal lieber nachsehen, was die Naturschützer vom neuen Waldgesetz halten: 
Novelle des Hessischen Waldgesetzes: Kernforderungen des Naturschutzes nicht erfüllt / Novelle des Waldgesetzes muss nachgebessert werden


----------



## Tilman (25. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> (obriger Beitrag ist NICHT besonders ernst gemeint)


 
Ich habe eben mit einer Juristin den §15 angesprochen. Was haben wir gelacht, als wir uns überlegten, wie das in der Praxis aussehen könnte!


----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Habe das kurz überflogen und bin fast explodiert :
> 
> Wieder nur Unmengen an *Lügen und VERDREHUNGEN von Tatsachen*!
> 
> ...



Selbst als Jäger muß man sagen: Denen hamse ins Hirn geschi... !


----------



## Tilman (25. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt neu, dass die Waldbesitzer und Jäger die Belange des Naturschutzes vertreten?
> 
> Die sollten mal lieber nachsehen, was die Naturschützer vom neuen Waldgesetz halten:
> Novelle des Hessischen Waldgesetzes: Kernforderungen des Naturschutzes nicht erfüllt / Novelle des Waldgesetzes muss nachgebessert werden


 
Sehe ich auch so. Die Forderungen des BUND machen zwar die Führung von neuen Trails nicht einfacher, aber dafür weiß man woran man ist. Und mit entsprechender fachlicher Qualifikation, die es auch bei den Bikern gibt, kann man (unvorbelastet von Kraftfahrzeug-Tauglichkeiten)zu vernünftig abgestimmten Trail-Lösungen kommen, wie sich z.B. in Stromberg gezeigt hat. Denn (sorry, ich wiederhole mch) es kommt nicht auf die Wegequalität an, sondern darauf, wo der Weg langgeht.


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/...r-gegen-radfahr-verbote,1472796,16716228.html


----------



## Tilman (25. Juli 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> so oder?


 

Sehe ich nicht so. Wir wollen als Biker zu Recht nicht, daß man uns mit einigen Schwarzen Schafen in einen Pott schmeißt oder üble Gerüchte üebr uns vermehrt. Man sollte aber ebenso andere Waldbenutzer und -nutzer, so auch die Jäger, nicht pauschal wegen des Verhaltens einiger Schwarzer Schafe in die Pfanne hauen. Ich kenne einige Jäger, die sich zu Recht dagegen verwahren würden. Sie *müssen* von Rechts wegen übrigens jagen, sie dürfen das nicht nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2012)

Pressemitteilung der SPD.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Novelle des Hessischen Waldgesetzes: Kernforderungen des Naturschutzes nicht erfüllt / Novelle des Waldgesetzes muss nachgebessert werden



Da hat der BUND nun mal zu 100% recht und wir als MTBler stören in der Regel auch keine Tiere, weil wir eben NICHT querfeldein durch den Wald fahren. Wenn Trails wg. der Brut- u. Setzzeiten gesperrt werden, dann aber bitte für ALLE ohne Ausnahme !

Die Forderungen werden aber den Forstbesitzern ein Dorn im Auge sein. Die wollen an das Holz ran, wann immer sie Lust dazu haben.


----------



## Svenos (25. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> da kann man sich fast fragen: hat heitmann den artikel selbst geschrieben oder den autor bezahlt?


 
Habe eben folgenden Kommentar abgegeben. Mal sehen ob der veröffentlicht wird:

_Lieber Matthias Pieren, glauben Sie an die Märchen, die ihnen die Forstlobby da auftischt??? Warum beteiligen Sie sich vorbehaltlos an der Stimmungsmache gegen Hessens Radfahrer. Objektiver Journalismus geht anders. Ich arbeite selbst im Medienbereich und kann mich über ihre Parteinahme für die Forstinteressen nur wundern. Die anderen Kommentatoren haben ihren Beitrag weitgehend "zerlegt" dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Für mich ist eins klar: Entweder haben Sie keine Ahnung vom Thema oder Sie haben ungeprüft den Standpunkt des Umweltministeriums (also der Forstlobby) wiedergegeben. Was schlimmer ist, will ich hier nicht beurteilen._


----------



## Svenos (25. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Habe das kurz überflogen und bin fast explodiert :
> 
> Wieder nur Unmengen an *Lügen und VERDREHUNGEN von Tatsachen*!
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen, wie k..... möchte. Vor ein paar Tagen haben einige im Forum noch frohlockt, dass viele Jäger uns doch unterstützen würden. Ich wünschte, ich hätte Unrecht gehabt...


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Juli 2012)

Pressemitteilung des NABU Hessen

*Wald ist wichtiger Erholungsraum*
NABU lehnt EinschrÃ¤nkung des freien Betretungsrechtes ab

Als unnÃ¶tig sieht der NABU Hessen auch die geplanten Wegeverbote fÃ¼r Radfahrer, Rollstuhlfahrer und Reiter an. âDem Naturschutz ist mit konkreten Einzelfallregelungen mehr geholfen als mit allgemeinen Fahr- und Reitverboten auf kleinen Wegen, die sowieso kaum eingehalten werdenâ, so Eppler. Moderner Naturschutz arbeite weniger mit generellen Verboten als mit intelligenter Wegeplanung, Ã¶rtlichem WegerÃ¼ckbau und sinnvoller Besucherlenkung. Im Gesetzentwurf wÃ¼rden BÃ¼rgerrechte ohne Not eingeschrÃ¤nkt. âEs ist sinnvoller, Radfahrer, Mountainbiker und Reiter fÃ¼r eine Natur schonende Freizeitnutzung im Wald zu gewinnen, als sie mit prinzipiellem ForststraÃen-Zwang vor den Kopf zu stoÃenâ, erklÃ¤rte Eppler. Dass gleichzeitig auch Rollstuhlfahrern ein Verbot schmaler Waldwege auferlegt werden solle, sei mit dem Grundsatz der Gleichberechtigung behinderter Menschen nicht vereinbar.


----------



## HelmutK (25. Juli 2012)

Der FNP habt Ihr zu dem heutigen Hetzartikel mit erstklassigen Kommentaren gut eingeheizt 

In den nächsten Tagen werden wir uns dann wohl schwerpunktmäßig auf die heutigen Veröffentlichungen der Waldbesitzer und Jäger konzentrieren müssen, wenn diese in Presse gelangen und dort unkritisch oder unreflektiert ein Echo finden sollten. Wenn man sich das durchliest, was da von den Waldbesitzern und Jägern an Aussagen getroffen wird, dann liefern die uns genügend Unsinn, den wir mit sachlich fundierten Kommentaren widerlegen können. Nicht zuletzt auch unter Verweis auf die Naturschützer.

Was ist nun glaubwürdiger - die Behauptungen der Waldbesitzer und Jäger als "selbsternannte" Naturschützer oder die fundierten Aussagen der anerkannten Naturschützer von BUND und NABU? Lasst es uns herausfinden


----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der FNP habt Ihr zu dem heutigen Hetzartikel mit erstklassigen Kommentaren gut eingeheizt
> 
> In den nächsten Tagen werden wir uns dann wohl schwerpunktmäßig auf die heutigen Veröffentlichungen der Waldbesitzer und Jäger konzentrieren müssen, wenn diese in Presse gelangen und dort unkritisch oder unreflektiert ein Echo finden sollten. Wenn man sich das durchliest, was da von den Waldbesitzern und Jägern an Aussagen getroffen wird, dann liefern die uns genügend Unsinn, den wir mit sachlich fundierten Kommentaren widerlegen können. Nicht zuletzt auch unter Verweis auf die Naturschützer.
> 
> Was ist nun glaubwürdiger - die Behauptungen der Waldbesitzer und Jäger als "selbsternannte" Naturschützer oder die fundierten Aussagen der anerkannten Naturschützer von BUND und NABU? Lasst es uns herausfinden



Man braucht sich nur das A-Z auf der HP des LJV Hessen ansehen. Unter N wie Natur/schutz oder z.B. naturverträglich Bejagung, findet sich rein gar nichts.
http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?cat=13

Auffällig ist, wenn die Jagdverbände ein paar Naturschutzprojekt anleiern, es sich fast nie um Jagdkonkurenten handelt. Es gibt z.B ein Projekt zur Wiederansiedelung des Fischotters. Der frißt ja glücklicherweise nur Fisch und keine Rehe oder Hasen Die Ansiedelung von Luchs, Bär und Wolf ist ja ganz was anderes 
Ansonsten wird eigentlich nur das gefördert was jagdbar ist.
Oder habt Ihr schon mal Jäger getroffen, die Geld und Zeit in Biotope für z.B. Gefleckte Heidelibelle, oder Kammmolch, oder Waldläusekraut stecken?

Interessant ist auch, dass Herr Raupach gleichzeitig Jäger und Waldbesitzer vertritt und bei VNPs in FFH-Gebieten Reden und Entgegenkommen, Verträge und Deregulierung, statt Erlasse von der Regierung fordert.
http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?p=831


----------



## GrrIngo (25. Juli 2012)

Man könnte ja mal bei dem Jagdverband nachfragen, ob ihre Webseite das Opfer eines perfiden Hackerangriffs einiger Jagdfeinde geworden sei. Anders könne man sich nicht derartige Texte erklären, die die Jäger in ein derartig schlechtes Licht rücken würden...


----------



## Tilman (25. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Man braucht sich nur das A-Z auf der HP des LJV Hessen ansehen. Unter N wie Natur/schutz oder z.B. naturverträglich Bejagung, findet sich rein gar nichts.
> http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?cat=13
> 
> Auffällig ist, wenn die Jagdverbände ein paar Naturschutzprojekt anleiern, es sich fast nie um Jagdkonkurenten handelt. Es gibt z.B ein Projekt zur Wiederansiedelung des Fischotters. Der frißt ja glücklicherweise nur Fisch und keine Rehe oder Hasen Die Ansiedelung von Luchs, Bär und Wolf ist ja ganz was anderes
> ...



Wir sollten uns nicht darauf konzentrieren, was Jäger im Naturschutz wie und wo und warum tun, denn die Motivation zu ihren Naturschutzprojekten (es gibt solche und solche) ist den Viechern und Pflanzen egal. Im übrigen ist es für unsere in der Sache nicht kundigen Sympathisanten nicht erklärbar, wenn wir Naturschutzmaßnahmen von wem auch immer relativieren.

Ganz im Sinne von HelmutK's Statement sollten wir unsere Zeit besser konkret auf tatsächliche Schlechtigkeiten (und davon werden genug von dortiger Seite publiziert) der Gegnerschaft gezielt konzentrieren.


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2012)

Aus einem Positionpapier der JÃ¤ger:



> [...]Einseitige Schuldzuweisungen und Feindbildpflege verstellen oft den Blick auf mÃ¶gliche kooperative LÃ¶sungen. [...] Eine wesentliche Wurzel des Spannungsfeldes âForst â Jagdâ liegt im mangelnden VerstÃ¤ndnis der komplexen ProblemzusammenhÃ¤nge und im oft schwachen Vertrauen zur âGegenseiteâ. Weiters besteht eine grundsÃ¤tzliche âKonkurrenzâ um WaldbÃ¤ume, die einerseits fÃ¼r die Sicherung der Holzproduktion sowie der Schutz-, Wohlfahrts- und Erholungswirkung des Waldes erforderlich sind, andererseits aber auch als natÃ¼rliche Nahrung der groÃen Pflanzenfresser dienen, deren BestandeshÃ¶he den Jagdwert meist entscheidend mitbestimmt. Selbst GrundeigentÃ¼mer, die sowohl forstliche als auch jagdliche Ziele und MaÃnahmen aus einer Hand steuern kÃ¶nnen, haben nicht selten Schwierigkeiten, aus diesem Zielkonflikt heraus zu harmonischen LÃ¶sungen zu kommen, insbesondere in Gebieten, die nur wenig Ertrag aus der Holzproduktion ermÃ¶glichen.[...]



Mit der Kommunikation Ã¼ber den Kreis "JÃ¤ger" hinaus scheinen es einige (nicht alle) der Kollegen JÃ¤ger nicht zu haben...
http://www.ljv-hessen.de/?file_id=11

grÃ¼Ãe,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (25. Juli 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Hier ein übler Artikel aus der FNP, der mal wieder die bekannten Klischees bedient. Herr Heitmann hat gesprochen...
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/wem-gehoert-der-taunus_rmn01.c.10015308.de.html



Ich finde, rein rechtlich liegt Heitmann ja gar nicht schlecht. Nur erweist ihm die FNP im personam Pieren mit dem Artikel einen Bärendienst. 

Schon alleine z.B.


die Antwort 1
J_A  Das Querfeldeinfahren verantwortungsloser Mountainbiker ist leider weitverbreitet und schadet der Natur._
 
auf die FNP-Umfrage
_Ein neues Gesetz soll in Hessen das Mountainbike-Fahren auf Waldwegen einschränken. Eine notwendige Maßnahme?_
 
ist bereits ein Riesenunfug, zeigt die Ahnungslosigkeit des Redakteurs und führt den Leser in die unlogische Irre. 

Denn gegen


das Querfeldeinfahren helfen eher mehr schmale Wege (an  auch aus waldökologischer Sicht richtigen Locations, versteht sich) als weniger schmale Wege. 
.
Das aber, weil sinnvoll, muß aus dem Gesetz unmittelbar, klar werden. Dies darf umsomehr nicht zur mittelbaren, weil vom Wohlwollen und nicht etwa z.B. von einer Pflicht des Waldbesitzers abhängigen, Eventualität in §15 Abs.5 verkommen. Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn die Landesregierung beteuert, sie werde als Waldbesitzer in Sachen Trails entsprechend vorangehen.
.

die Leute aber, die sich im Wald mit dem Bike danebenbenehmen und Schaden anrichten, hilft Förster Heitmann kein neues Gesetz, sondern nur mehr Personal. Aber zu diesem Thema wird ja im Begründungsteil zum Gesetzentwurf nichts gesagt.


----------



## franzam (25. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns nicht darauf konzentrieren, was Jäger im Naturschutz wie und wo und warum tun, denn die Motivation zu ihren Naturschutzprojekten (es gibt solche und solche) ist den Viechern und Pflanzen egal. Im übrigen ist es für unsere in der Sache nicht kundigen Sympathisanten nicht erklärbar, wenn wir Naturschutzmaßnahmen von wem auch immer relativieren.
> 
> Ganz im Sinne von HelmutK's Statement sollten wir unsere Zeit besser konkret auf tatsächliche Schlechtigkeiten (und davon werden genug von dortiger Seite publiziert) der Gegnerschaft gezielt konzentrieren.



Das stimmt voll und ganz. War auch nicht gedacht um sie irgendwie öffentlich anzugreifen. Aber selbst die Jäger diskutieren im Zusammenhang mit dem Waldgesetz und der Forderung manche Gruppen auszugrenzen über Ihre Aussenwirkung. Einige sehen sich aufgrund o.g. Sachen sehr negativ dargestellt und sind eher gegen die Sperrung für Biker.
Es ist aber auch gut über manche Dinge in anderen Verbänden Bescheid zu wissen. Dann hat man eher Argumente bei Diskussionen mit ihnen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

Schau mal einer an: http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/im-wald-herrscht-kein-krieg_rmn01.c.10017902.de.html


----------



## Asrael (26. Juli 2012)

Im Interview heißt es:
"Es kommt gerade zwischen Mountainbikern und Fußgängern zu immer mehr Unfällen."

Ist hier jemand ein einziger Unfall zwischen einem Fußgänger und Mountainbiker bekannt?

Ich glaube ich stelle die Frage nachher noch mal auf Facebook, vielleicht kennt einer unserer 6200 Fans einen Fall und bitte dann Herrn Pieren in einem Lesebrief seine Behauptung zu belegen.


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Im Interview heißt es:
> "Es kommt gerade zwischen Mountainbikern und Fußgängern zu immer mehr Unfällen."
> 
> Ist hier jemand ein einziger Unfall zwischen einem Fußgänger und Mountainbiker bekannt?
> ...



Danke, das ist genau die richtige Vorgehensweise. Wenn solche Behauptungen aufgestellt oder wie hier in Fragen eingekleidet werden, dann sollten wir diese hinterfragen. Wie viele Unfälle? Wann? Wo?

Und je nach Zahl sollte man dann von unserer Seite das Ergebnis in Relation zu den laut FNP jährlich 18 Millionen Besuchern im Naturpark Hochtaunus setzen.


----------



## Vorgebirgler (26. Juli 2012)

Ob es nun wirklich viele Unfälle gibt, oder ob diese Unfälle nur erfunden, aber vielhunderttausendfach durch die Medien gepeitscht werden, spielt für die öffentliche Meinung und letztendlich auch das Wählerverhalten keine Rolle.

Nach wie vor gilt z.B. den meisten Bürgern die FDP als kompetent in Wirtschaftsfragen, obwohl deren Politiker sich in erster Linie durch verschleudern und in den Sand setzen von Milliardenvermögen auszeichnen. Jeder SPD-Stadtkämmerer wird dagegen öffentlich zerfleischt, wenn ein paar tausen Euro zuviel ausgegeben wurden.

Immerhin hat das Dagegenhalten bei o.g. Falschaussagen ja bisher auch ganz gut geklappt. Im Gegensatz zu Politikern, die ganz offensichtlich mit ihren potentiellen Wählerstimmen genau wie mit den ihnen überlassenen Steuermillionen umgehen, nämlich amateurhaft, müssen Lokalzeitungen kaufmännisch handeln, da kann man es sich nicht leisten, mit allzu einseitigen Kommentaren Stammleser zu verärgern und womöglich Abokündigungen zu riskieren.


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich, ich, ich ... hatte einen Unfall. Grad erst letztes WE.

Weil der tolle Forst und Gehilfen von Heitmann den Limeserlebnispfad in der Verlängerung mit Bäumen und Astwerk zugemüllt haben und ich über den Krempel klettern musste, bin ich umgeknickt und hab ne leichte Bänderdehnung am Außenspann.

Das ist wohl aber eher ein Unfall zwischen Forst und Mountainbiker . Zwischen mir und Fußgängern, Wanderer, anderen MTBler ... nein, da hatte ich noch keinen Unfall und kenne auch keinen der einen Unfall hatte.


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juli 2012)

Falls Ihr Zeit habt, dann helft doch den Bikern aus Dortmund bei der Abstimmung zu dem Artikel:

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...-schwarzes-Schaf-verunglimpft;art2575,1715346

Hessen ist überall und wir sollten uns nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen


----------



## rayc (26. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Hessen ist überall ...



Lass das mal nicht die Bayern hören 



HelmutK schrieb:


> ...wir sollten uns nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen





Mehr muss man nicht sagen.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Lass das mal nicht die Bayern hören



Bevor Hessen nach Bayern kommt, kommt Bayern nach Hessen!

Fight for your rights


P.S.: Der Zulauf zur Petition ist ungebrochen: 38.000


----------



## franzam (26. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bevor Hessen nach Bayern kommt, kommt Bayern nach Hessen!
> 
> Fight for your rights



Momentan aber nur in Form von Hilfe und Unterstützung


----------



## sipaq (26. Juli 2012)

Die ganzen Artikel haben uns bei der Petition gestern richtig vorangebracht. Wir hatten ein 14-Tages-Hoch an Unterschriften und sind mittlerweile bei ca. 38.100 Unterschriften.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

Alexander Bauer (CDU):
 "Die zuständigen Fachpolitiker werden sich mit allen Anregungen - auch den Regelungen in Bayern - eingehend beschäftigen."


----------



## Svenos (26. Juli 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Die ganzen Artikel haben uns bei der Petition gestern richtig vorangebracht. Wir hatten ein 14-Tages-Hoch an Unterschriften und sind mittlerweile bei ca. 38.100 Unterschriften.


 

Yes! Da geht gerade die Luzi ab. 
Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht verstehe, ist die mangelnde Unterstützung aus Rheinland-Pfalz und dem Saarland. Gerade im Marathon-Bereich gibt es dort einige "Hochburgen" (St.Wendel, St.Ingbert, Erbeskopf, Emmelshausen, Daun usw.) Die Sportsfreunde dort müssten doch ein vitales Interesse an der Verhinderung des Gesetzes haben. Im Falle von St.Wendel kann ich mir "Fraktionszwang" als Ursache vorstellen. Der dortige OB (CDU) war ja immer die treibende Kraft bei den MTB-Veranstaltungen. Bei den anderen Vereinen/Veranstaltern habe ich keine Ahnung. 
Ich habe mal den Verein in St.Ingbert angeschrieben. 

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2012)

bitte schreibt auch alle fleißig dem landesjagd-verband. es schadet ja nix, die herren mal höflich aber bestimmt auf die fehler in ihrer begründung der befürwortung des entwurfes hinzuweisen. vielleicht sind sie ja trotz ihres im schnitt recht hohen alters noch lernfähig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (26. Juli 2012)

MdL Helmut von Zech (FDP) hat mir mit der Weiterleitung der bereits bekannten PE geantwortet:

âWas mit dem neuen Entwurf fÃ¼r ein Hessisches Waldgesetz beabsichtigt ist, nÃ¤mlich die Erholungs- und SportmÃ¶glichkeiten im Wald zu verbessern, wird durch die Formulierungen des Gesetzentwurfs nicht erreicht. Als FDP-Fraktion werden wir uns daher klar fÃ¼r eine Ãnderung des Gesetzentwurfs einsetzenâ, so Helmut von Zech, Sprecher fÃ¼r den lÃ¤ndlichen Raum der FDP-Fraktion im Hessischen Landtag.

In Anlehnung an zahlreiche BÃ¼rgerbriefe, aus denen einen groÃe Verunsicherung zur Neuregelung des Waldbetretungsrechts und der Definition âfester Waldwegeâ hervorgeht, stellte von Zech jetzt klar:

âUns ist enorm wichtig, dass die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes und die FreizeitmÃ¶g-lichkeiten der BÃ¼rgerinnen und BÃ¼rger unterstÃ¼tzt und gefÃ¶rdert werden. Waldwege sind natÃ¼rlich dazu da, als Wege genutzt zu werden â ob mit dem Rad, zu FuÃ oder zu Pferde. Hierzu gehÃ¶ren selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch schmale Waldpfade oder andere, in Abstimmung mit den Waldbesitzern geschaffenen Rad-, Wander- und Reitwege. DarÃ¼ber hinaus gehende EinschrÃ¤nkungen wird es mit der FDP aber definitiv nicht geben. Auch Ministerin Puttrich hat dieses Anliegen uns gegenÃ¼ber bekrÃ¤ftigt. Im weiteren Gesetzgebungsverfahren werden wir dies entsprechend berÃ¼cksichtigen. Gleiches gilt auch fÃ¼r die einspurigen Trails, die von vielen Bikern gerne befahren werden und kÃ¼nftig explizit nicht als befestigte und damit auch nicht als befahrbare Wege gelten.

Was bereits heute schon gilt â dass sich jeder im Wald so zu verhalten hat, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft des Waldes nicht gestÃ¶rt, die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht behindert, der Wald nicht gefÃ¤hrdet, geschÃ¤digt oder verunreinigt und die Erholung anderer nicht beeintrÃ¤chtigt wird â muss auch zukÃ¼nftig Bestand haben. Neben der Erholungsfunktion des Waldes gilt es eben auch Ã¶kologische und wirtschaftliche Belange, aber auch Grundeigentumsrechte und Sicherheitsaspekte zu berÃ¼cksich-tigen. Die Erziehung von einzelnen RÃ¼cksichtslosen sollte aber nicht durch Gesetz erfolgen, so dieses dann zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit geht. Hier spreche ich mich klar dagegen aus. Gemeinsam mit den SportverbÃ¤nden, mit denen unsere Fraktion das GesprÃ¤ch suchen wird, wollen wir auf konstruktive LÃ¶sungen hinarbeitenâ, so von Zech.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

Die ersten Presseberichte zur Verlautbarung der Jäger und Waldbesitzer sind schon online:

Waldbesitzer fordern eindeutige Regelungen für Radfahren im Wald
Hessenmagazin.de
Die Welt
B2B Hessen


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juli 2012)

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören:
"Da es zu Konflikten zwischen Fußgängern und Mountainbikern kommt, muss Mountainbiken reglementiert werden."

Als wäre das die einzige und quasi natürliche, zwangsweise logische Ableitung des Problems. Ist sie aber nicht.

Rein logisch gibt es nämlich zunächst grundsätzlich vier mögliche Ansätze und viele denkbare Zwischenstufen. Eine davon hieße spiegelbildlich: "Spazierengehen muss reglementiert werden."! 

"Radfahren muss reglementiert werden."
"Spazierengehen muss regelmentiert werden."
"Beide müssen aufeinander eingeregelt werden."
"Die Parteien müssen sich einfach arrangieren, keine neuen Regeln."

...mal so ganz emotionslos aufgerissen.

Mir geht diese gottgegebene Zwangsläufigkeit in der Logik einfach fürchterlich auf den Nerv. Diese unreflektierte Wertigkeit. Man kann am Ende (rein logisch) natürlich zu der durchaus sinnvollen (rein logisch) Meinung gelangen, dass Mountainbilken reglementierteren müsste, denn damit ist das Problem (wenn es denn eins wäre) rein mathematisch gelöst. Bei den meisten Dep... ist aber eben von Anfang an nur dieser eine Draht überhaupt angeschlossen. Und wenn nur eine Leitung verdrahtet ist, kann man jegliche tiefgründigere  Betrachtungsweise oder Lösung gleich vergessen. Und diese simpelst Verdrahteten nehmen Einfluss auf wichtige Bereiche meines Lebens....grrr...na ja, wie im echten Leben halt! 

Damit meine ich nicht die Lobbyisten oder zielorientierten Agitatoren, die wissen was sie tun, das kann ich in gewisser Weise achten! Aber der Rest, insbesondere die Onlineartikel-Kommentierer und Ähnliche.....


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die ersten Presseberichte zur Verlautbarung der Jäger und Waldbesitzer sind schon online:
> 
> Waldbesitzer fordern eindeutige Regelungen für Radfahren im Wald
> Hessenmagazin.de
> ...



und wieder: kommentieren. keiner dieser artikel darf unwidersprochen stehen bleiben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

und das nochmal zur Erinnerung was die Naturschützer zu den Beschränkungen des Betretungsrechts sagen:

Naturschützer laufen Sturm gegen Verschärfung des Waldgesetzes


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, aus den Artikeln wird m.E. deutlich, dass die Jäger und Waldbesitzer (zumindest deren Interessenvertreter) irgendwie auf dem falschen Stern leben. Kritisieren sie doch nicht bloß die Mountainbiker, sondern gleich alle Gruppen die erholungssuchend in den Wald gehen. Alle raus aus dem Wald diese Naturzerstörer. Und das mit erwiesenermaßen völlig untauglichen weil sachlich falschen Argumenten, die ja, wie wir alle wissen, von den eigenen Mitgliedern als absurd bezeichnet werden. Von den Naturschutzverbänden ganz zu shweigen.

Auf die berechtigten Kritik der Naturschutzverbände bezgl. einer nachhaltigen und  naturgerechten Waldentwicklung gehen sie natürlich nicht ein, denn schließlich wollen sie Ihren Wald ja "umsetzen", koste es was es wolle. Naturschutz interessiert dabei tatsächlich überhaupt nicht.

Wie vordergründig fadenscheinig.........

Soll ich jetzt alle Jäger und Waldbesitzer in Sippenhaft nehmen und sagen "DIE Jäger und Waldbesitzer sind alle bescheuert."?....dem Niveau der Gegenseite angemessen wäre es jedenfalls.
Tu ich aber dennoch nicht, denn ich kann schließlich differenzieren.....oder....? 
Die müssten Ihre Verbandsvertreter mal langsam ein wenig einbremsen, ansonsten setzt sich dieser Eindruck doch weiter fest!


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Hmmm, aus den Artikeln wird m.E. deutlich, dass die Jäger und Waldbesitzer (zumindest deren Interessenvertreter) irgendwie auf dem falschen Stern leben. Kritisieren sie doch nicht bloß die Mountainbiker, sondern gleich alle Gruppen die erholungssuchend in den Wald gehen. Alle raus aus dem Wald diese Naturzerstörer. Und das mit erwiesenermaßen völlig untauglichen weil sachlich falschen Argumenten, die ja, wie wir alle wissen, von den eigenen Mitgliedern als absurd bezeichnet werden. Von den Naturschutzverbänden ganz zu shweigen.
> 
> Auf die berechtigten Kritik der Naturschutzverbände bezgl. einer nachhaltigen und  naturgerechten Waldentwicklung gehen sie natürlich nicht ein, denn schließlich wollen sie Ihren Wald ja "umsetzen", koste es was es wolle. Naturschutz interessiert dabei tatsächlich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...




so, und jetzt das ganze noch als kommentar abschicken bitte - falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (26. Juli 2012)

Schon komisch die Aussage des Präsi der Waldbesitzer:
"Besonders problematisch sei, dass diese Mountainbike-Pfade rasch auch von Reitern und anderen Freizeitsportlern genutzt und die Waldgebiete immer stärker durch Verkehrswege zerschnitten würden."

Nach der Aussage ist das ganze Wegenetz im Wald also durch uns entstanden.
Eigentlich gehört uns dafür dann das Bundesverdienstkreuz und jeder Wanderer müsste uns die Füsse küssen!?!


----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2012)

Und die FDP rudert zurück. 

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45529151

"[...]Ziel des Gesetzes müsse es sein, massive Schäden an Pflanzungen und Böden zu vermeiden. [...]"

Die Infos wo es hessenweit zu diesen massiven Schäden kommt fehlen überraschenderweise  immernoch...

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## prince67 (26. Juli 2012)

@Bodenprobe:
Sie wissen schon, warum sie fordern:
"Radfahren muss reglementiert werden."
Das Spazierengehen können sie nicht reglementieren, da dies durch das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz generell erlaubt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und die FDP rudert zurück.



Ja, nur leider wieder in die falsche Richtung. Mal schauen wer die Oberhand gewinnen wird.

Und hier noch http://www.echo-online.de/region/rhein-main/Zwist-in-der-FDP-wegen-Mountainbikern;art7943,3091490

Da zeigt es sich doch wo der gute Herr Sürmann so herkommt: 

Ziel müsse es sein, massive Schäden an Pflanzungen, Naturverjüngungen  und den Böden zu vermeiden, sagte Sürmann, *der in seiner Freizeit auf  die Jagd geht. *


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

Ziel mÃ¼sse es sein, massive SchÃ¤den an Pflanzungen, NaturverjÃ¼ngungen und den BÃ¶den zu vermeiden, das ist doch wunderbar mit "Mountainbiker sollten kÃ¼nftig â auch ohne Genehmigung der Waldbesitzer â auf einspurigen Wegen fahren dÃ¼rfen" vereinbar. Da ist kein Widerspruch.


----------



## geq (26. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Und die FDP rudert zurück.
> 
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45529151
> 
> ...




Die infos und Bilder könnte ich super aus der Söhre liefern, denn hier sieht es aus wie auf dem Schlachtfeld!!! 
Aber die Radfahrer haben damit nix zu tun


----------



## uwe50 (26. Juli 2012)

Mountainbiker macht mit! Verstärkung mit ein paar Tausend Mountainbiker wäre doch in der aktuellen Situation der absolute Hammer.... 

Reserviert Euch den Termin im Kalender und postet die Veranstaltung wo auch immer.

*ADFC bike-night 2012*

Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes

*Samstag, 18. August 2012 - 20.00 Uhr, Frankfurt, Römerberg*

Letztes Jahr hatten reichlich 3.000 Nachtbummler ihren Spaß bei dem Event. Diesmal sollen es noch mehr werden aus Frankfurt, Rhein-Main und ganz Hessen. Es wird so langsam gefahren, dass alle mitkommen. ADFC und Polizei sorgen dafür, dass niemand unter die Räder kommt oder im Bahnhofsviertel verloren geht. Diesmal endet die bike-night nach gut zwei Stunden in der Innenstadt. Dort kann der Abend in den umliegenden Kneipen ausklingen. Wer gleich heimfahren will, findet U- und S-Bahnen in der Nähe.

mehr Info hier ...


----------



## Hebus (26. Juli 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Nach der Aussage ist das ganze Wegenetz im Wald also durch uns entstanden.



Ja, ne, das steht da nicht.

Die ganze Geschichte ist ja, trotz der verqueren Argumente der Herren in Gruen, nicht ganz unproblematisch. Das sind IMHO vor allem zwei Dinge:

1.) Es gibt unter uns wirklich Hornoxen, die auf gut besuchten Rad-Wander-Wegen viel zu schnell unterwegs sind und zu recht den Unmut von alten Leuten und Eltern mit kleinen Kindern auf sich ziehen. Es sind nur wenige, aber durch das Aussehen einer klaren Gruppe von Leuten (uns) zuzuordenen. Ein paar von diesen Voegeln kenne ich auch. Aber was macht man mit denen? Die merken ueberhaupt nicht, was sie da tun. Und wenn man sie drauf anspricht, wird unwillig reagiert. Was macht ihr, wenn ihr solche Biker trefft?

2.) Ja, ich liebe es Trails zu fahren. Viele davon sind ausgeschilderte Wanderwege oder vergessene Forststrassen. Einige sind angelegte Trails die parallel zu Forstwegen, Strassen usw verlaufen. Das kann ich auch noch verargumentieren, warum diese Wege OK sind.
Aber es gibt natuerlich auch Trails, die sehr schoen sind, die irgendwo quer duch den Wald laufen. Die sind vllt auch schon sehr lange dort, aber trotzdem. Es kann nicht jeder Wege anlegen wie er will. Wie argumentiert man hier?


----------



## bassenheimer (26. Juli 2012)

Das Wegenetz in unseren Wäldern hat sich jahrzehntelang immer weiter ausgedünnt, wie jeder weiß der die Topographischen Karten 1:25.000 kennt. Je nach Region sind 50-75% der hier verzeichneten Wege in der Natur nicht mehr vorhanden.
Nun erschreckt die Waldbesitzer und Grünröcke dass wieder mal "neue Wege" dazukommen.
Gerade am Taunus Südkamm kann man an vielen Stellen Netze alter Wegesrinnen sehen die manchmal seit Jahrhunderten nicht mehr in Gebrauch sind. Manchmal "konnte" man sie auch nur bis vor kurzem, bis zum letzten Harvestereinsatz sehen...
Jetzt gibt es eben anstelle der alten an einigen Stellen wieder neue Wege. Schon immer haben sich die Reisenden oder der Verkehr ihre Wege selber gemacht, ganz unbürokratisch, und die Herrschenden waren bestrebt sie auf den vorhandenen Straßen zu behalten wo sie besser kontrollierbar waren. Insofern: Nichts Neues!


----------



## othu (26. Juli 2012)

Vor allem braucht man sich nur mal anschauen, wie lange die Natur braucht um sich einen 60-70cm breiten Singletrail zurück zu holen.
Wenn da 2 Jahre keiner fährt, ist der schlicht und einfach weg.


----------



## Svenos (26. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja, nur leider wieder in die falsche Richtung. Mal schauen wer die Oberhand gewinnen wird.
> 
> Und hier noch http://www.echo-online.de/region/rhein-main/Zwist-in-der-FDP-wegen-Mountainbikern;art7943,3091490
> 
> ...


 
Habe mir schon gedacht, dass man der FDP nicht über den Weg trauen kann. Wahrscheinlich hat jemand aus der Forstlobby damit gedroht den Spendenhahn zuzudrehen. 
Auf die Unterstützung so eine "Splitterpartei" sollten wir besser nicht bauen.
Die bauen sich bei dem Thema selbst restlos auseinander, das könnte sehr unterhaltsam werden.

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2012)

Grün tritt nach 

http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=502970&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Grün tritt nach
> 
> http://www.pressrelations.de/new/st...etail=1&r=502970&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0



SPD macht mit.

http://www.spd-fraktion-hessen.de/m...Lotz-SPD-Was-gilt-denn-jetzt-bei-der-FDP.html


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. Juli 2012)

heute ab 16:05 Uhr im Hr 1 radio


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

http://www.hr-online.de/website/radio/hr1/index.jsp?rubrik=67291&key=standard_document_45530713


----------



## othu (26. Juli 2012)

> Das klären wir im Topthema in hr1 - Meridian.
> 
> Mountainbiker contra Waldbesitzer  wem gehört der hessische Wald?
> Gespräch mit Stefan Retter, Hessischer Waldbesitzerverband
> ...




Was soll man da schon erwarten?


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

Jetzt bringt sich halt auch der Hessische Waldbesitzerverband in Stellung.
Gegen deren weit überzogenen Forderungen und entsprechend unschlüssigen Begründungen sind wir argumentativ sowohl rechtlich als auch fachlich mittlerweile gut gerüstet.
Dennoch sollten wir nicht verpassen auch den Waldbesitzern zu vermitteln, dass vom gemeinen Radfahrer respektive Mountainbiker für ihr Eigentum keine oder nur unerhbliche Beeiträchtigungen zu erwarten sind, die sie auch bisher zu dulden hatten und zu dulden bereit waren.


----------



## othu (26. Juli 2012)

Ist mir schon klar, aber was erwartest du dir von dem hr1 Beitrag wenn dort ausschließlich ein Vertreter der "Gegenseite" zu Wort kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, dass der HR1-Bericht für die Waldbesitzer-Lobby nicht den erhofften Umschwung in der öffentlichen Meinung (inkl. bisheriger Presse) bringen wird und auch in der Politik schwindet der Rükhhalt bezüglich der Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts bzw. kippt gerade deutlich auf unsere Seite.

Ich meine, wenn es demnächst konkret wird, müssen wir auch darlegen, dass die zweifelsfrei vorhandenen Rechte der Waldbesitzer durch uns und das Befahren der Waldwege nicht beeinträchtigt werden bzw. sie sich vor tatsächlichen auftretenden unzumutbaren Beeiträchtigungen im Einzelfall schützen können. Auch von unserer Seite gilt es einen fairen Interessenausgleich anzustreben. Dann ist Frieden im Wald.


----------



## bassenheimer (26. Juli 2012)

Wen vertritt der hessische Waldbesitzerverband eigentlich, wo doch der Großteil des Waldes Staats- und Gemeindeeigentum ist?

"Die Privatwaldfläche in Hessen beträgt 211.068 ha, das entspricht *24%* der Gesamtwaldfläche in Hessen" (aus: Selbstdarstellung)

Das ist doch wohl ein bißchen zu kleiner Anteil um so laut zu tönen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

Der Waldbesitzerverband vertritt die berufsständischen und wirtschaftlichen Interessen der über 60.000 nichtstaatlichen Waldbesitzer in Hessen. Er tritt für die Leistungssteigerung der forstlichen Betriebe ein und bekennt sich zu dem Grundsatz der Unantastbarkeit des Waldeigentums, der Freiheit seiner Bewirtschaftung und des Rechts auf Selbstverwaltung.


Etwa 210.000 Hektar Wald in Hessen (25 Prozent) gehört rund 60.000 privaten Waldeigentümern und 370 Gemeinschaftswälder. 312.000 Hektar Wald (35 Prozent) gehört 420 waldbesitzenden Kommunen. Dem Land Hessen als größter Waldeigentümer gehören etwa 356.000 Hektar (40 Prozent).


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ...
> Dennoch sollten wir nicht verpassen auch den Waldbesitzern zu vermitteln, dass vom gemeinen Radfahrer respektive Mountainbiker für sein Eigentum keine oder nur unerhbliche Beeiträchtigungen zu erwarten hat, die sie auch bisher zu dulden hatten und zu dulden bereit waren.



Ich fürchte, das wissen die Waldbesitzer und erst recht deren Verband schon. Darum geht es auch garnicht, das ist nur vorgeschoben, genau wie die Konflikte mit den Wanderern.

Hintergrund ist einfach nur, das für die Gestattung des Betretens bzw. Befahrens auch der schmalen Wege eine Gegenleistung in Form von Geld erhoben werden soll, um den Grundbesitzern eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle zu erschließen.


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juli 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, aber was erwartest du dir von dem hr1 Beitrag wenn dort ausschließlich ein Vertreter der "Gegenseite" zu Wort kommt?


 
Man kann und sollte sich als Hörer ruhig telefonisch, per Email oder mit Briefen, etc. bei seinem Sender melden, wenn man Kritik an Beiträgen hat. Das hat bei den Zeitungen ja auch schon funktioniert  Und immer schön darauf hinweisen, dass ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender ja auch einen bestimmten Auftrag hat.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das wissen die Waldbesitzer und erst recht deren Verband schon. Darum geht es auch garnicht, das ist nur vorgeschoben, genau wie die Konflikte mit den Wanderern.
> 
> Hintergrund ist einfach nur, das für die Gestattung des Betretens bzw. Befahrens auch der schmalen Wege eine Gegenleistung in Form von Geld erhoben werden soll, um den Grundbesitzern eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle zu erschließen.



Nicht, dass ich mir das nicht auch schon gedacht hätte ;-)


----------



## Svenos (26. Juli 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Wen vertritt der hessische Waldbesitzerverband eigentlich, wo doch der Großteil des Waldes Staats- und Gemeindeeigentum ist?
> 
> "Die Privatwaldfläche in Hessen beträgt 211.068 ha, das entspricht 24% der Gesamtwaldfläche in Hessen" (aus: Selbstdarstellung)


 

Hallo Leute, 
hier http://cms-20.de/hesswald.de/2012/0...geordneten-des-hessischen-landtags/#comment-3
sollten wir auch mal direkt kommentieren. Mal gespannt, ob die meinen Kommentar freischalten.


----------



## dmjoker (26. Juli 2012)

Kann man auch direkt auf Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/hesswald


----------



## Svenos (26. Juli 2012)

dmjoker schrieb:


> Kann man auch direkt auf Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hesswald


 
Bin kein facebooker. Also Freiwillige vor
Wir müssen die so zuballern (mit Argumenten), dass die die Lust verlieren...

Am Ende gewinnt der mit mehr Durchhaltevermögen, so läuft Politik.
Und wenn wir Biker etwas haben, dann ist es Durchhaltevermögen, oder?


----------



## bassenheimer (26. Juli 2012)

Die Privatwaldbesitzer sind die "kleinen Krauter" die oft jenseits der Rentabilitätsgrenze wirtschaften (und vor ein paar Jahren durch den "Försterzwang" auch mit massiven Kosten vom Staat belastet wurden).

Klar sind die nicht begeistert dass sie den Erholungssuchenden kostenlos Zutritt zu "ihrem" Wald gewähren müssen. Gesetzt den Fall, einer schmeisst da Müll hin, müssen sie selbst die Kosten tragen ihn wieder rauszuräumen, und das alles für ein paar Scheite Holz...

Natürlich sind die äusserst anfällig für die Parolen ihrer "adeligen Standesvertreter" - die sie gern wählen, weil sie ebenso wie die Bauern das wählen was sie gerne wären, nicht das was sie sind  -- dass die Mountainbiker an ihrer Misere Schuld sind, oder die Reiter, oder der Klimawandel, oder oder oder... deren Motive sind freilich ganz andere: sie wollen in Ruhe die Jagd im eigenen Wald genießen, und wenn sie könnten, würden sie ihn auch komplett einzäunen und allenfalls gegen Gebühr öffnen, so wie gewisse Herren in Niedersachsen.

Horrido!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2012)

dmjoker schrieb:


> Kann man auch direkt auf Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hesswald




für alle mit facebook-account: auf geht's zum fröhlichen jagen., oder wollt ihr den nonsens, den die immer wieder verbreiten etwa so stehen lassen?


----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> (....)Ja, nur leider wieder in die falsche Richtung. (.....)
> 
> Ziel müsse es sein, massive Schäden an Pflanzungen, Naturverjüngungen und den Böden zu vermeiden, sagte Sürmann, *der in seiner Freizeit auf die Jagd geht. *


 
Das war schon immer so, kein Grund zur Aufregung. Und ein Biker, der sich an die Trail Rules hält, verursacht keine massiven Schäden an Pflanzungen, Naturverjüngungen und den Böden. So what!

Hier im Forum wird eine Menge Zeit mit solchen "Nebenkriegsschauplätzen" vergeudet! Das freut unsere Gegner, weil wir dann keine Zeit haben, uns auf die Knackpunkte zu konzentrieren. Also werden sie weiter irgendwelche "verdächtige" Äußerungen machen, um uns zu beschäftigen (und wenn es, siehe oben) nur die aktulle Rechtslage ist, dies da wiedergegeben wird. 

Irgendwann liest einer Rotkäppchen vor und prompt fallen einige drauf rein und diskutieren auch das noch, als ob es ein Wort wert wäre.. 

Ich bin der Meinung, daß man diese Sprüche, die von Leuten nach dem Motto "Ich will auch in die Zeitung" oder "Herr Lehrer, ich weiß noch ´was" geäußert werden, einfach nicht beachten sollte.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Tilman,

gut, dass Du die Trail Rules noch erwähnst.

Es muss von Rechts wegen in allen Bundesländern sicher gestellt sein, dass das Radfahren nach den Trail Rules auf allen Wegen erlaubt ist, solange diese Wege nicht aus bedeutenden Gründen des Naturschutzes o. Ä. gesperrt sind (natur-, gemein- und eigentümerverträglich).

Ciao

Roland


----------



## HelmutK (26. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> für alle mit facebook-account: auf geht's zum fröhlichen jagen., oder wollt ihr den nonsens, den die immer wieder verbreiten etwa so stehen lassen?


 
Auf deren Facebook-Seite, die momentan sage und schreibe 11 Likes hat, brauchen wir uns nicht zu fokussieren. Wichtiger sind m. E. die Zeitungen und Medien, die tatsächlich eine Leserschaft haben. Da haben wir schon viel erreicht und können sicherlich mehr bewirken.


----------



## Bodenprobe (26. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> so, und jetzt das ganze noch als kommentar abschicken bitte - falls noch nicht geschehen.



...schon geschehen, aber noch nicht freigegeben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juli 2012)

Die Homepage des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes hat anscheinend schon seinen Jahrestraffic erreicht: www.hesswald.de
geht jetzt wieder...


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das war schon immer so, kein Grund zur Aufregung.


Ne, ne ... immer nur gut wenn man weiss wer sich da so im Gebälg rührt und vor allem warum .


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Bin kein facebooker.



Gerne doch ... ich hab mal ein paar Fotos eingestellt ... die den Naturschutz des Forsts und der Wladbesitzer zeigen.


----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ne, ne ... immer nur gut wenn man weiss wer sich da so im Gebälg rührt und vor allem warum .



Richtig, genau, nämlich warum? Damit ein paar Eierköpp' in der Zeitung stehen, sonst nix. Und darüber soll ich mich aufregen. Da habe ich besseres zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Richtig, genau, nämlich warum? Damit ein paar Eierköpp' in der Zeitung stehen, sonst nix. Und darüber soll ich mich aufregen. Da habe ich besseres zu tun.



stimmt schon. aber leider stimmt auch: wenn die eierköpfe keinen gegenwind bekommen, fühlen sie sich toll und bestätigt in ihren abstrusen ansichten und machen weiter und weiter und weiter. der spaß daran vergeht ihnen aber erfahrungsgemäß relativ schnell, wenn sie merken, das sie argumentativ den kürzeren ziehen und an allen ecken und enden vorgeführt werden. also: weiter gegenhalten und druck machen. bei den eierköpfen, den abgeordneten, dem jagdverband und der presse. 

die dürfen keine einzige sekunde das gefühl bekommen, das wir nachlassen oder uns die luft ausgeht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> die dürfen keine einzige sekunde das gefühl bekommen, das wir nachlassen oder uns die luft ausgeht.


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2012)

Echo mal wieder:

http://www.echo-online.de/region/be...Streit-um-das-neue-Waldgesetz;art1145,3095386


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2012)

http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/region/kreis-bergstrasse/12240030.htm


----------



## MitchMG (27. Juli 2012)

In letzter zeit habe ich einiges über den deutschen Wald gesehen und gelesen.

Ich war überrascht, dass 1/3 von Deutschland bewaldete Fläche ist.
Ist ja doch relativ viel. Und eigentlich sollte dort doch für jeden etwas Platz sein ?
Zu gerne  wiederhole ich die Forderung nach den sogenannten recreational use Flächen, wie sie auch in anderen Ländern vorhanden sind.
Öffentlicher Grund  wo man auch mal Biken, 4x4 Fahren, Zelten  oder so darf.
Sowas fehlt hier komplett udn wird dem Bürger vorenthalten.

Zurück zu unserem  Wald........
Wie gesagt 1/3 Deutschlands sind Waldfläche !!
Nun wird es interessant.
Angeblich sind davon nur 1-2 % Naturwald der sich selbst überlassen ist.
Der große Rest, also min. 98% sind Wirtschaftswald !!
Also man nutzt es  als Wirtschaftsgut und will damit Gewinne, Rendite mache.
Klar, dass man dann möglichst wenig Leute reinlassen will.
Jetzt ist mir klar warum man möglichst viele Leute, Bevölkerungsgruppen ausgrenzen will.
Das ist eben kein schützenwerter Wald, sondern es geht nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen. Da werden die Leute eben etwas bissig.

Allerdings  wüßte ich auch keine schnelle Lösung, so wie das System  hier in Deutschland  aufgebaut ist.
Man kann eben nur dagegen ankämpfen. Also, Petitionen, mit Verantwortlichen verhandeln und entsprechende Kreuze bei der Wahl machen.
Einfach illegale Trails bauen oder aus Wut  im Sommer ein Waldstück anzünden ist keine, legale, Option......


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Echo mal wieder:
> 
> http://www.echo-online.de/region/be...Streit-um-das-neue-Waldgesetz;art1145,3095386





jan84 schrieb:


> http://www.buerstaedter-zeitung.de/r...e/12240030.htm




immer wieder die gleichen lügen der cdu, immer noch journalisten und zeitungen, die den schwachsinn kommentarlos und unwidersprochen drucken. deshalb: kommentiert nicht nur die artikel, *schreibt auch an die redaktionen* und fragt nach, warum es mit objektivem journalismus vertretbar ist, dass man dieses zeug druckt, ohne sich selbst sachkundig zu machen und gegebenfalls kritisch nachzufragen. 

los geht's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt schon. aber leider stimmt auch: wenn die eierköpfe keinen gegenwind bekommen, fühlen sie sich toll und bestätigt in ihren abstrusen ansichten und machen weiter und weiter und weiter. der spaß daran vergeht ihnen aber erfahrungsgemäß relativ schnell, wenn sie merken, das sie argumentativ den kürzeren ziehen und an allen ecken und enden vorgeführt werden. also: weiter gegenhalten und druck machen. bei den eierköpfen, den abgeordneten, dem jagdverband und der presse.
> 
> die dürfen keine einzige sekunde das gefühl bekommen, das wir nachlassen oder uns die luft ausgeht.



Um das abzuschließen, es geht mit um den Zeitaufwand. Einmal knackig KONTRA auf so eine Show-Meldung ist gut, aber  epische Einlassungen sind völlig überflüssig (und bei Hintergrundmutmaßungen auch manchmal falsch, was die Gegenseite zudem munitioniert, ich hatte hier schon ein paar Fälle, die ich aber per PM ansprach)


----------



## Gaunt (27. Juli 2012)

Hilfe ich bekomme angst...
http://nachrichten.t-online.de/streifschuss-jaeger-trifft-autofahrer/id_58250212/index
Volltrunken mit der Wumme gespielt und...


----------



## Svenos (27. Juli 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Hilfe ich bekomme angst...
> http://nachrichten.t-online.de/streifschuss-jaeger-trifft-autofahrer/id_58250212/index
> Volltrunken mit der Wumme gespielt und...


 

Der Waidmann hat das Auto bestimmt für eine riesige Wildsau gehalten. Kann doch mal vorkommen

http://cms-20.de/hesswald.de/ hat meinen Kommentar von gestern immer noch nicht freigeschaltet. Verseht ihr das


----------



## franzam (27. Juli 2012)

War wohl nicht in ihrem Sinne....


----------



## randi (27. Juli 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Hilfe ich bekomme angst...
> http://nachrichten.t-online.de/streifschuss-jaeger-trifft-autofahrer/id_58250212/index
> Volltrunken mit der Wumme gespielt und...



Der Flachmann ist bei denen genauso Pflicht wie unsere Trimkflasche/Camelbag


----------



## bergroff (27. Juli 2012)

Nach der Stellungnahme des NABU jetzt im nordhessischen Extra-Tipp, bitte kommentieren der Kommentare:

http://extratip.de/2012/07/26/wald-...nschraenkung-des-freien-betretungsrechtes-ab/


Dazu vom Mittwoch ein Leserbrief in gedruckter Form im extratipp zum Besten:

"Es ist für mich unverständlich, dass es Menschen gibt, die unsere so wertvolle Natur bewusst und vorsätzlich zerstören wollen, nur um ihre animalischen Instinkte mit ihren Mountainbikes in unseren Wäldern ausleben zu wollen. Was ist denn da so wichtig, dass man kreuz und quer durch Wälder fahren muss? Es existieren in Deutschland doch so viele schöne ausgebaute Radwege in landschaftlich schön gelegenen Gegenden. Auch befestigte und ausgebaute Wege in unseren Wäldern bieten Radfahrern genügend Möglichkeiten, sich mit ihren Rädern zu bewegen.
Warum müssen dann noch Mountainbiker ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, mitten durch Wälder fahren? Wälder gehören nun mal zu den kostbarsten Schätzen der Welt und es müsste doch das höchste Anliegen der Menschen sein, dieses herrliche Refugium zu schützen und bewahren.
(...) Durch das Befahren der Waldböden mit Mountainbikes wird der Untergrund extrem geschädigt. Die im Waldboden befindlichen "Zersetzer" (Regenwärmer, Asseln, uswl) sowie die "Mineralisierer" (Pilze und Bakterien), die gemeindsam für die Aufrechterhaltung der Stoffkreisläufe in einem Ökosystem unentbehrlich sind, werden durch das Zerfahren des Bodens geschädigt und auch zerstört. Die Schädigung von Wurzeln ist auch nicht zu übersehen. (...) Auch unser heimisches Wild (Kaninchen, Hasen, Rehwild, Vögel, usw.) finden dann keine ruhigen Plätze mehr. Unsere Wälder sind durch die Umwelteinflüsse schon reichlich belastet und so ist es eigentlich unverständlich, dass hier einige Menschen den Trieb haben, weiter an der Zerstörung der Wälder mitwirken zu wollen. Für die Biker, die unbedingt Berge rauf und runter fahren müssen, bieten sich viele Gelände in der Sahara an. In sand- und steinhaltigen Untergründen kann man nicht so viel zerstören"


Liebe(r) Ruthard Kromer, Fuldabrück -Verfasser vorheriger Zeilen-, da haben Sie wohl recht, ob Ernst oder Realsatire: auch wenn ich vor jeder Assel scharf bremse, um jedwedes Lebewesen zu retten, dadurch wird aber wohl die BodenKrume erheblich und das Wild durch die quietschenden Bremsgeräusche empfindlich gestört, wie wissenschaftliche Studien des Ab(t)riebsverhaltens und der Populationsrückläufigkeiten im Walde bereits bewiesen haben; auch Fliegenpilze sollten für die Nutznießer besser geschützt und gehegt werden, alleine wegen ihrer hallunzinierenden Wirkung und dürfen nicht weiter mit dem umspritzenden Dreck von Stollenreifen der Geländefahrräder geschädigt werden; aber bitte, was mach ich nur mit den ausbordenden Trieben in mir und da find ich das soo toll, zur Triebabfuhr mit einer Kerossionschleuder zum nächsten spot in die Wüste reisen zu dürfen, um dort meinen Gelüsten fröhnen zu können, da sind denn auch keine Bäume mehr im Weg und werde dabei auch noch schön braun, nur bitte grad nicht nach Syrien, hier in Hessen schießen die Jäger schon reichlich genug; Spenden für den nächsten Kick nehme ich gerne an, ryanair hat für süchtige hessische Geländeradsportler schon einen Sonderflug nach Katar im Katalog. Früher gabs Sextourismus, heute Geländeradfahrtourismus.

Liebe(r) Ruthard Kromer, Fuldabrück, bei der Biker-Demo in Kassel erhalten Sie einen Ehrenplatz und dürfen gerne ihre Vorschläge kundtun, wir hören ihnen dann gerne zu, im Märchenland Nordhessen:

*Montag den 13. August 18 Uhr, Biker-Demo in Kassel
"Jetzt schlaegts' 13 !!!" 
gegen die Änderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes*!


----------



## Asrael (27. Juli 2012)

Die Kommentare unter dem Extratip Artikel machen mir Angst :/

Gibt es wirklich so viele verbohrte Menschen?


----------



## Harvester (27. Juli 2012)

Kommentiert.


----------



## nightprowler (27. Juli 2012)

Zum Leserbrief,

der gute Mann hat 100% recht,wenn man Mountainbiker jetzt gegen Spaziergänger(zu denen der bestimmt gehört) und

Radweg gegen Fußgängerzone tauscht,passt das doch.

Es gibt Legenden die sind unzerstörbar und dazu gehört einfach das wir mitten durch den Wald fahren,auch wenn man das noch nie gesehen hat.

Die einzigen die ich immer mitten im Wald sehe sind Jäger,Pilzsammler,Geocacher.

Habe gerade in unserem Lokalblättchen gelesen,das Hunde jetzt frei im Wald laufen dürfen.

Kein Kommentar.


Uwe


----------



## mäcpomm (27. Juli 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Habe gerade in unserem Lokalblättchen gelesen,das Hunde jetzt frei im Wald laufen dürfen.
> 
> Kein Kommentar.
> 
> ...



In Hessen, doch wohl nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (27. Juli 2012)

V.a. kein Rudel Hunde...


----------



## nightprowler (27. Juli 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> In Hessen, doch wohl nicht.



NRW,Sauerland.


----------



## Gaunt (27. Juli 2012)

Sind in NRW jetzt nicht gerade Wolf Welpen gesichtet worden?

Da bin ich eh mal gespannt. Die Jäger füttern die Rehe so fett das es mehr an Massentierhaltung als an einen normalen Wildtierbestand grenzt. Auf meiner 12km langen Hausstrecke git es 8 Fütterungssationen  Kein Wunder das es da zu Verbiss kommt, an dem wir natürlich schuld sind weil wir die Rehe stressen. 
Mal gucken wie Viehcher reagieren wenn wieder Wölfe hinter denen her jagen. Da wünschen die sich die MTB's zurück


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2012)

war heute mal wieder im kerngebiet des angeblichen kriegsgebietes unterwegs. trails rauf und runter, alles rund um altkÃ¶nig, feldberg, herzberg. getroffen habe ich zwischen 13.00 und 17.30 genau 4 andere menschen. 3 biker, ein pilzsucher. total Ã¼berlaufen also. 

bin dabei seit langem mal wieder den japaner - einen eigentlich schÃ¶nen wanderweg gefahren â und was musste ich feststellen: immer noch auf weiten stellen nicht fahrbar, weil vom forst gezielt bÃ¤ume in den weg gefÃ¤llt wurden. ich nehme so was ja sportlich, aber was machen die etwas betagteren wanderer, die nicht mehr fit genung sind, um Ã¼ber die bÃ¤ume zu klettern? 

der gedanke, der mir dabei kam: es mÃ¼ssten sich doch sicher irgendwo in den weiten des rechts ein paar gesetze finden lassen, die das mutwillige zerstÃ¶ren von gekennzeichneten wanderwegen unter strafe stellen. vandalismus, sachbeschÃ¤digung, ...

finde den gedanken einer anzeige gegen das forstamt kÃ¶nigsstein in person von oberfÃ¶rster heitmann recht interessant ...


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2012)

Kurze Sachstandsinfo:

am gestrigen Freitag gabs Drehs mit dem HR Fernsehen. Erst-Sendung  war allerdings zur Unbiker-Zeit 16.45 Uhr (nur anderthalb Minuten ohne Darstellung meiner Funktion als Interessenvertreter - ist aber vielleicht auch gar nicht so schlecht). Inhaltlich ok, denn die Zerrütetheit der Koalition kam klar zum Ausdruck.

Wiederholung am Sonntag in der Hessenschau um  19.30 Uhr (3 Min.)

Außerdem dann gestern Nachmittag der Auftritt in SAT1 17.30 Live, ebenfalls zur Unbikerzeit, denn jeder sitzt bei dem Wetter doch lieber auf dem Rad. 

In den letzten Tagen wurden diverse Gespräche mit Politikern verschiedener Fraktionen geführt. Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen, aber wir kommen unserem Zielt Schritt für Schritt näher.


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. Juli 2012)

Präsi im HR in Action


----------



## HelmutK (28. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> finde den gedanken einer anzeige gegen das forstamt königsstein in person von oberförster heitmann recht interessant ...



Wir sollten es bitte bei Gedanken lassen  Bitte bedenkt, dass Forstbeamte, wie auch immer sie sich momentan gegenüber den Medien äußern, weisungsgebundene Beamte sind. Unsere Kampagne für Open Trails in Hessen und gegen ein Mountainbikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern richtet sich nicht gegen Personen, sondern gegen ein geplantes Gesetz. 

Wir wollen uns, unsere Anliegen und unseren Sport engagiert und sachlich fundiert darstellen, was uns ja auch bereits sehr gut gelungen ist und mittlerweile ein sehr breites Echo gefunden hat. Und hier gibt es wieder was in der FNP,unserer "Lieblingszeitung"  zu lesen und zu kommentieren:

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.10023340.de.htm

Wir wollen für alle Mountainbiker in Deutschland ein positives Beispiel geben, dass wir uns nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen müssen, sondern mit unserem Engagement auch etwas verändern können. Dazu noch ein ermutigendes Beispiel aus NRW:

1. Bericht:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...ab-zum-Aerger-der-Fussgaenger;art2575,1714123

2. Bericht:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...-schwarzes-Schaf-verunglimpft;art2575,1715346

Hier haben z. B. die Biker unseres Mitgliedsvereins ASC Dortmund schnell reagiert und dafür gesorgt, dass der 1. Bericht nicht ohne Gegendarstellung stehen bleibt.

3. Bericht:
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...oellenreiter-ist-die-Ausnahme;art2575,1717587

Man beachte insbesondere die Betonung des Gebots der Rücksichtnahme und den äußerst pragmatischen Umgang mit Problemen.


----------



## nightprowler (28. Juli 2012)

Gott schütze NRW,

da treffen wir in Tirol auf 2 Biker aus der Steiermark.

Ihr kommt aus NRW?

Ja,aus dem Sauerland.

Da waren wir,sieht ja toll aus da,da darf man auch überall biken?

Ja.

Bei uns im steirischen sind riesige Waldgebiete in 

Privatbesitz,da ist das biken verboten.


Bewahren wir uns vor solchen Verhältnissen!


Uwe


----------



## franzam (28. Juli 2012)

39000!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorenko (28. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wir sollten es bitte bei Gedanken lassen  Bitte bedenkt, dass Forstbeamte, wie auch immer sie sich momentan gegenüber den Medien äußern, weisungsgebundene Beamte sind. Unsere Kampagne für Open Trails in Hessen und gegen ein Mountainbikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern richtet sich nicht gegen Personen, sondern gegen ein geplantes Gesetz.
> 
> Wir wollen uns, unsere Anliegen und unseren Sport engagiert und sachlich fundiert darstellen, was uns ja auch bereits sehr gut gelungen ist und mittlerweile ein sehr breites Echo gefunden hat. Und hier gibt es wieder was in der FNP,unserer "Lieblingszeitung"  zu lesen und zu kommentieren:
> 
> ...



Unter dem Artikel der Ruhrnachrichten gibt es eine Abstimmung, ich möchte euch bitte da mitzumachen. 
Wir haben nächste Woche einen Termin mit der Zeitung und hoffen durch mehr Interessenten an der Abstimmung mehr Platz zu bekommen den MTB Sport vernüftig darzustellen.
Danke


----------



## bonusheft (28. Juli 2012)

Es hat mich Ã¼berrascht, die Aussage an dieser Stelle zu finden. Es ist eine AusfÃ¼hrung der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald zu VerbissschÃ¤den. DÃ¼rfte nicht allen JÃ¤gern gefallen:

http://www.sdw.de/bedrohter-wald/wildverbiss/

Unter "StÃ¶rung des Biorythmus" heiÃt es u.a.

"Vor allem die am hÃ¤ufigsten angewandte Jagdmethode âAnsitzjagdâ [...] ist fÃ¼r die StÃ¶rung des Biorhythmus verantwortlich. Die auÃerordentliche Zunahme der Erholungssuchenden und Sporttreibenden, sowie der verkehrstechnischen ErschlieÃung im Wald, hat dagegen deutlich weniger Einfluss auf die VerbissschÃ¤den."


----------



## franzam (28. Juli 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Es hat mich überrascht, die Aussage an dieser Stelle zu finden. Es ist eine Ausführung der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald zu Verbissschäden. Dürfte nicht allen Jägern gefallen:
> 
> http://www.sdw.de/bedrohter-wald/wildverbiss/
> 
> ...



Das hat in unserer Gegend eine Forstdirektion erkannt. Ein sehr großer Privatwaldbesitzer hat diese Erfahrung schon lange und wirtschaftet auch danach. Aber wie so oft wird an althergebrachtem und nachweislich falschem zu lange festgehalten.
Für die Argumentation gegenüber den Waldbesitzern und Jägern ist diese Erkenntnis auf jedem Fall sehr wichtig!


----------



## Alexes (29. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Das hat in unserer Gegend eine Forstdirektion erkannt. Ein sehr großer Privatwaldbesitzer hat diese Erfahrung schon lange und wirtschaftet auch danach. Aber wie so oft wird an althergebrachtem und nachweislich falschem zu lange festgehalten.
> Für die Argumentation gegenüber den Waldbesitzern und Jägern ist diese Erkenntnis auf jedem Fall sehr wichtig!



Am besten auf kleine Zettel ausdrucken, mit Link, und in die Satteltasche damit. Trifft man im Wald einen Jäger oder Förster, der einen aufhält, hat der gleich was zu lesen ... 

Ansonsten den Link per Mail an die Forstämter und Waldbesitzer verteilen. 

Könnte interessant werden, wenn sich herumspricht, daß die Jäger riesige Verbißschäden verursachen, während die bösen Mountainbiker zu vernachlässigen sind.


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Das hat in unserer Gegend eine Forstdirektion erkannt. Ein sehr großer Privatwaldbesitzer hat diese Erfahrung schon lange und wirtschaftet auch danach. Aber wie so oft wird an althergebrachtem und nachweislich falschem zu lange festgehalten.
> Für die Argumentation gegenüber den Waldbesitzern und Jägern ist diese Erkenntnis auf jedem Fall sehr wichtig!



Wie soll denn die Alternative zum Ansitz aussehen? Pirschen ? Nicht ohne Grund sagt man wer ansitzt schießt viel, wer pirscht sieht viel... Ein paar Drückjagden und der Wald ist leer. Allerdings ist damit nichts zu verdienen. Solange die teils enormen Summen der Jagdpacht an die "Waldbesitzer" fließen gibts keinen Grund daran etwas zu ändern da das die Wildschäden meist um ein vielfaches aufwiegt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Juli 2012)

Hier auch noch mal aus dem  "Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 2000"
#1200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz Ferdinand (29. Juli 2012)

Ein Artikel aus dem Spiegel, der indirekt interessante Argumente zum Thema Verbiss liefert und vom Zoologe auf einer gewissen 'wissenschaftlichen Basis' steht.

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-86653856.html


----------



## trailjo (29. Juli 2012)

Als Gegenpol zur Pressehetze gegen Biker hat Bernd Hallmann alias oldrizzo einen angenehn ausgewogenen Artikel in unser Lokalblatt bekommen:

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...gt-_arid,357425_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juli 2012)

...auch wenn ein paar Fakten gemixt und/oder durcheinandergebracht wurden. aber es war ein telefonisches interview, nachdem der ljv seine stellungnahme veröffentlicht hatte.


----------



## HelmutK (29. Juli 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ein paar Fakten gemixt und/oder durcheinandergebracht wurden. aber es war ein telefonisches interview, nachdem der ljv seine stellungnahme veröffentlicht hatte.



Hast Du aber trotzdem gut gemacht


----------



## powderJO (29. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Hast Du aber trotzdem gut gemacht



ja. und das schöne: alle biker kommen doch total sympathisch und so gar nicht rüber wie ne horde wilder respektloser rowdies. auch in den kommentaren zu den vielen artikeln kommt fast überall viel sachkunde rüber mit argumenten mit denen wir sicher punkte sammeln bei den neutralen lesern.


----------



## MissQuax (29. Juli 2012)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Es hat mich überrascht, die Aussage an dieser Stelle zu finden. Es ist eine Ausführung der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald zu Verbissschäden. Dürfte nicht allen Jägern gefallen:
> 
> http://www.sdw.de/bedrohter-wald/wildverbiss/
> 
> ...



Diese Forstbetriebsgemeinschaft sieht die Gefährdung der Wälder auch in der Jagd und den "modernen" Bewirtschaftungsmethoden:

Harvestereinsatz und Wildverbiss fördern Waldsterben 

Von Mountainbiker etc. ist absolut keine Rede!


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann ja immer noch nicht glauben, dass der BDR noch kein Statement zu dem Thema abgegeben hat. Habe ich da was übersehen oder war die kurze Stellungnahme vom Hessischen Radverband alles dazu? 
Also wenn ich nicht schon vor über 15 Jahren aus dem Luschenverein ausgetreten wäre, dann jetzt. Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal eintreten, um dann gleich wieder auszutreten.
Da wollen die wichtgen Herren und Damen "Funktionäre" Gold bei Olympia, lassen aber zu, dass dem MTB-Sport die Grundlage entzogen wird. Wenn man solche "Freunde" hat, braucht man keine Feinde.


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich kann ja immer noch nicht glauben, dass der BDR noch kein Statement zu dem Thema abgegeben hat. Habe ich da was übersehen oder war die kurze Stellungnahme vom Hessischen Radverband alles dazu?
> Also wenn ich nicht schon vor über 15 Jahren aus dem Luschenverein ausgetreten wäre, dann jetzt. Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal eintreten, um dann gleich wieder auszutreten.
> Da wollen die wichtgen Herren und Damen "Funktionäre" Gold bei Olympia, lassen aber zu, dass dem MTB-Sport die Grundlage entzogen wird. Wenn man solche "Freunde" hat, braucht man keine Feinde.



Es gibt eine Stellungnahme des HRV, die ich im Entwurf gesehen habe, aber wohl noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Ist ja auch noch Zeit bis 22.08., die Stellungnahme einzureichen.


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2012)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass der BDR den 22.08 nicht verschläft!!!


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, dass der BDR den 22.08 nicht verschläft!!!



auf den bdr zu setzten, wäre ein klassisches eigentor fürchte ich. ich wundere mich schon fast ein wenig, dass sich wenigstens der hrv gerührt hat, denn letztendlich sind wir für die meisten verantwortlichem  radverband nach wie vor exoten ohne lobby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (30. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> .... denn letztendlich sind wir für die meisten verantwortlichem radverband nach wie vor exoten ohne lobby.


 
So langsam merkt und akzeptiert man, dass wir keine Exoten sind und zudem auch über eine eigene ohne Lobby verfügen


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (30. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub, den Link gibt´s hier noch nicht:

http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...r-auf-breiten-waldwegen,1472864,16748508.html

Kopfschüttel.....


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> auf den bdr zu setzten, wäre ein klassisches eigentor fürchte ich. ich wundere mich schon fast ein wenig, dass sich wenigstens der hrv gerührt hat, denn letztendlich sind wir für die meisten verantwortlichem  radverband nach wie vor exoten ohne lobby.



Ja, man kann den Eindruck gewinnen, dass wir sogar noch hinter dem BMX einsortiert werden. Der Stress um die Olympia-Nominierung (ein Bahnfahrer an Stelle eines MTB-Fahres) spricht da Bände.
Das ging m.E. nach damals los, als sich die Veranstalter von MTB-Rennen dem Diktat des BDR entzogen haben und statt CC nur noch Marathons organisiert haben. Das Ergebnis spricht ja für sich. CC findet praktisch unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit im kleinen Kreis statt, während die Marathons auch die breite Masse ansprechen und immer noch steigende Teilnehmerzahlen verbuchen können.
Das Interview von Sabine Spitz in der letzten "Bike" oder "Mountainbike" zeigt doch, wie der BDR den MTB-Bereich gewichtet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was soll`s.....


----------



## jan84 (30. Juli 2012)

http://stadtleben.de/bensheim/news/2012/07/30/wald-diskussion-koechelt-weiter/


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juli 2012)

die gute frau von eisenhart rothe hat anscheinend den schuss nicht gehört. das die fr das einfach so übernimmt ist allerdings sehr traurig. ein kommentar musste einfach sein!


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2012)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaub, den Link gibt´s hier noch nicht:
> 
> http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...r-auf-breiten-waldwegen,1472864,16748508.html
> 
> Kopfschüttel.....



Das Allerbeste ist aber hier zu finden (http://www.bund.net/index.php?id=15673) 
Damit hat sich der BUND komplett ins Aus geschossen. Das würde ich mal als einen Erklärungsnotstand der höchsten Kategorie bezeichnen
Das sollten wir unbedingt ausnutzen!!!!!!!!
Leider finde ich keine E-MailAdresse von der Dame, aber den BUND werde ich auf jeden Fall anschreiben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Habe eben mal den kompletten Vorstand des BUND zu dem Thema angemailt. Was bin ich auf die Antwort gespannt. Auf der FR-Seite hagelt es ja einen wahren Shitstorm auf die Frau von E-R !!!!*


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

yep, habe ich auch gesehen. unglaublich wie blöd man sein muss, einerseits so zu arumentieren wir in der fr, andererseits aber selbst solche touren durchzuführen.


edit: und bitte auch an den bund und die fr direkt schreiben und nachfragen, was das soll.


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2012)

Also wenn der BUND solche Wege für ok befindet, dann werde ich morgen Mitglied  Quelle (http://www.bund.net/index.php?id=15673)


----------



## franzam (30. Juli 2012)

Speicher wer die Seite? Nicht, dass sie auf einmal weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trass (30. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Freifrau Claudia von Eisenhart Rothe überhaupt befugt ist, offizielle Positionen des BUND als Sprecherin zu vertreten.

Es gibt nun mal in jedem Verein, jeder Organisation Leute, die jedes Mikro ergreifen, ihr Gesicht in jede Kamera halten, um ihren bei weitem nicht repäsentativen Senf im Namen aller abzulassen. Hoffentlich bekommt sie jetzt nach dem blamablen Artikel auch ordentlich Gegenwind aus den eigenen Reihen.


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2012)

Trass schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Freifrau Claudia von Eisenhart Rothe überhaupt befugt ist, offizielle Positionen des BUND als Sprecherin zu vertreten.
> 
> Es gibt nun mal in jedem Verein, jeder Organisation Leute, die jedes Mikro ergreifen, ihr Gesicht in jede Kamera halten, um ihren bei weitem nicht repäsentativen Senf i, Namen aller abzulassen.



Genau das habe ich den Vorsitzenden vom BUND Deutschland gefragt - Antwort steht noch aus.


----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2012)

Die gute Frau Claudia von Eisenhart Rothe (ehemals Claudia Weiand) ist die Vorsitze des BUND Königstein-Glashütten. Sie ist verheiratet mit Christoph von Eisenhart Rothe, seines Zeichens Landesgeschäftsführer der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald (SDW), die Mountainbikern nicht sonderlich wohlgesonnen ist, siehe http://www.sdw.de/waldwissen/verhalten-im-wald/waldknigge/ (dort runterscrollen bis "M").

Dort steht unter anderem:


> Das Mountainbiking und insbesondere das  Off-Road-Fahren kann zu Schäden an Boden und Vegetation sowie Belastung  von Wildtieren führen. Die Zerstörung der Pflanzendecke und das  regelmäßige Befahren von Bergwegen fördern die Erosion und  verschlechtern die Qualität der Wanderwege. Downhill-Fahrten bedeuten  eine besonders starke Belastung für die Umwelt. Häufig treten auch  Konflikte zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern auf, die sich belästigt  oder  bei rasanten Bergabfahrten der Radfahrer  gar bedroht fühlen.  Hier gilt es, Rücksicht zu nehmen! Für Veranstaltungen müssen gesonderte  Genehmigungen bei den Forstbehörden eingeholt werden.


Andererseits mag man die Jäger offensichtlich noch weniger, siehe http://www.sdw.de/bedrohter-wald/wildverbiss/. Dort steht unter dem Punkt "Störung des Biorhythmus":


> Vor allem die am häufigsten angewandte Jagdmethode Ansitzjagd, bei der  durch häufige Beunruhigung des Jagdreviers und geringer Effektivität  (10 Ansitze für 1 Schuss) das Wild in dauerndem Stress gehalten wird,  ist für die Störung des Biorhythmus verantwortlich. Die außerordentliche  Zunahme der Erholungssuchenden und Sporttreibenden, sowie der  verkehrstechnischen Erschließung im Wald, hat dagegen deutlich weniger  Einfluss auf die Verbissschäden.


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

danke für diese info - also mal wieder eine natürlich nur rein zufällige interessendeckung. so wie bei puttrich und ehemann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder etwas Erbauliches aus dem Handbuch Sport und Umwelt

*Zusammenfassende Beurteilung des Konflikt- und Entlastungspotenzials*
Das Mountainbikefahren gehört zu den umweltfreundlichen Sportarten. Der in
der öffentlichen Diskussion vielfach erweckte Eindruck, die Mountainbikefahrer
seien "Naturzerstörer", entbehrt jeglicher sachlicher Grundlage. Die relativ geringfügigen
ökologischen Beeinträchtigungen, die aufgrund von Untersuchungen
nachgewiesen werden konnten, lassen sich durch rücksichtsvolles Verhalten und
durch die Beachtung des Wegegebotes vermeiden.

Die ökologisch unter Umtänden gravierendsten Konflikte mit dem Natur·
schutz - die Beunruhigung schützenswerter Tierarten - sind in erster Linie durch
planerische Maßnahmen (im Verantwortungsbereich von Kommunen, Forst- und
Naturschutzbehörden) zu lösen: durch die Verlagerung bzw. Sperrung von Wegen,
die durch entsprechend sensible Gebiete führen.

Die gravierendsten Umweltbelastungen im Zusammenhang mit Sport und
Erholung werden zweifellos durch den motorisierten Individualverkehr bei der 
Raumüberwindung zwischen Wohnung und Ort der Sportausübung hervorgerufen.
Das Mountainbike als wichtigste "Freizeitform" des Fahrrades erzielt seinen
umweltentlastenden Effekt dadurch, dass es in vielen Fällen eine attraktive Alternative
zum Kraftfahrzeug bietet. Es muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass sich
nicht die Freizeitmobilität als solche reduzieren, jedoch die Wahl des Verkehrsmittels
beeinflussen lässt. Neben den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln (die in vielen Fällen
nicht wahrgenommen werden) ist das Fahrrad die umweltfreundlichste Art,
das Bedürfnis nach Mobilität in der Freizeit zu befriedigen.

Der positive Beitrag des Radfahrens (auch des Mountainbikefahrens) zur Erhaltung
einer hohen Umweltqualität überwiegt bei weitem die möglichen Umweltkonflikte.


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> danke für diese info - also mal wieder eine natürlich nur rein zufällige interessendeckung. so wie bei puttrich und ehemann.



Ja, da ist jeder weiterer Kommentar überflüssig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Als "Assessor des höheren Forstdienstes" sieht sich Herr Eisenhart-Rothe wahrscheinlich als der "Gralshüter" des Taunus-Waldes. Leider hat er beim Fluhafenausbau "versagt" (http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/...wald-dort--wo-wir-leben-,1472796,3236828.html) und zum Ausgleich will er jetzt die Biker auf`s Korn nehmen. Und dazu schickt er seine Frau vor (http://www.bund-koenigstein-glashuetten.de/aktuell/b8/aktuell/).

Bei solchen "Gutmenschen" muss ich immer an Rama-Werbung denken.
Das sollte unseren Widerstand nur zusätzlich anspornen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trass (30. Juli 2012)

Die SDW ist ein irgendwie drolliger Verein. Bei uns tritt er vor allem durch seine Jugendorganisation, die "Deutsche Waldjugend" und deren großflächige Waldaufräumaktionen ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit. Bei diesen Waldaufräumaktionen wird mit massiver Unterstützung durch schweres Gerät (Erwachsene mit Motorsägen, Traktoren mit Anhängern etc.) nahezu sämtliches Buschwerk und Unterholz entfernt, sodass der Wald nur noch aus großen Bäumen besteht. Mag sein, dass diese Maßnahmen irgendeinen ökologischen Zweck verfolgen, der aufgeräumte Wald sieht jedoch zu sehr nach Stadtpark aus, um noch interessant zu sein und ich weiß auch nicht, wo das Wild sich dort noch verstecken könnte. In trockenen Regionen, wie im Mittelmeerraum oder den nordeutschen Heidegebieten mit ihren Kiefernwäldern wird so etwas gemacht, um der Ausbreitung von evtl. Waldbränden entgegenzuwirken, aber doch nicht bei Buchenmischwäldern, die gut im Saft stehen. Naja, jeder ist irgendwie für die Umwelt, nur jeder irgendwie anders...


----------



## Svenos (30. Juli 2012)

Trass schrieb:


> Die SDW ist ein irgendwie drolliger Verein. Bei uns tritt er vor allem durch seine Jugendorganisation, die "Deutsche Waldjugend" und deren großflächige Waldaufräumaktionen ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit. Bei diesen Waldaufräumaktionen wird mit massiver Unterstützung durch schweres Gerät (Erwachsene mit Motorsägen, Traktoren mit Anhängern etc.) nahezu sämtliches Buschwerk und Unterholz entfernt, sodass der Wald nur noch aus großen Bäumen besteht. Mag sein, dass diese Maßnahmen irgendeinen ökologischen Zweck verfolgen, der aufgeräumte Wald sieht jedoch zu sehr nach Stadtpark aus, um noch interessant zu sein und ich weiß auch nicht, wo das Wild sich dort noch verstecken könnte. In trockenen Regionen, wie im Mittelmeerraum oder den nordeutschen Heidegebieten mit ihren Kiefernwäldern wird so etwas gemacht, um der Ausbreitung von evtl. Waldbränden entgegenzuwirken, aber doch nicht bei Buchenmischwäldern, die gut im Saft stehen. Naja, jeder ist irgendwie für die Umwelt, nur jeder irgendwie anders...



Wie gesagt, man braucht sich die "Nasen" nur anzuschauen, dann wird einem einiges klar (Details erspare ich uns). Die sind mit sich und ihrer Welt sowas von im Reinen. Da wird artig der Müll getrennt (was ich auch immer noch mache, obwohl es überhaupt keinen Sinn macht) und der SUV ist "Blue efficent".
"Deutsche Waldjugend" ist auch ein schöner Name...


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Juli 2012)

Schneidiger Angriff aufs Waldgesetz

Dann folgte ein schneidiger Angriff auf das Waldgesetz, wie es von CDU-Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich vorgelegt worden ist. Und das ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in den eigenen Reihen  denn die Jägerlobby, die in der FDP gut vertreten ist, sah ihre Interessen durch das Papier aus dem Haus Puttrich bestens gewahrt. Jetzt muss sie feststellen, dass ihr das politische Wild davonrennt, das sie schon erlegt zu haben glaubte.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (30. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> so wie bei puttrich und ehemann.



Interessant, wo der Ehemann der Frau Ministerin _Hagen Puttrich_ so die Strippen zieht: *KLICK!*


----------



## MissQuax (30. Juli 2012)

Den Zusammenhang hatte ich schon mal dargestellt:

*Hagen Puttrich*:
- Geschäftsführer Hera Papierverarbeitung Puttrich GmbH & Co. KG (großer Familienbetrieb!!!)
- Schatzmeister IPV Industrieverband Papier- u. Folienverpackung e.V.
- Vorsitzender IHK Gießen-Friedberg
- Vorsitzender Regionalentwicklung, Regionalmanagement Oberhessen
- Aufsichtsrat VR Bank Main-Kinzig-Büdingen eG

*Lucia Puttrich*:
- hessische Umweltministerin

*Der Cluster Forst und Holz - Bestandsanalyse und Entwicklungschancen* (Report der HA Hessen Agentur GmbH)
Résumé:
Grundsätzlich gilt auch für den Bereich Forst und Holz in Hessen, die Feststellung: Cluster bestehen aus Menschen.
Eine *zentrale Aufgabe des Clustermanagements* ist das *

Loyalisieren von Funktionsträgern der Branche*.

Das heißt, eine von der Branche Forst und Holz geprägte Region muss versuchen, die

*Interessenvertreter dieser Branche für sich und die eigenen Projekte zu gewinnen*,

 so dass die Kraft einzelner Personen als bewegende Kräfte im Cluster regional genutzt werden kann.

*Und genau an dieser Zielsetzung arbeitet Frau Puttrich gerade mit voller Kraft! Ganz uneigennützig - die Entwicklung positiver Rahmenbedingung für die Papierindustrie "nimmt sie natürlich gerne in Kauf"!*


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang hatte ich schon mal dargestellt:



ich weiß - und habe unterem auch aufgrund dieses wissens, auch schon in zig briefen an die redaktionen heimischer zeitungen darauf hingewiesen, dass es doch mal an der zeit wäre, die hintergründe des entwurfes zu recherchieren, statt immer nur die meinungsäußerungen diverser befürworter und gegner abzudrucken. aber scheinbar verstehen die redaktionen mittlerweile unter objektivem journalismus, der auch mal dingen auf den grund geht, was deutlich anderes als ich.


----------



## MissQuax (30. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich weiß - und habe unterem auch aufgrund dieses wissens, auch schon in zig briefen an die redaktionen heimischer zeitungen darauf hingewiesen, dass es doch mal an der zeit wäre, die hintergründe des entwurfes zu recherchieren, statt immer nur die meinungsäußerungen diverser befürworter und gegner abzudrucken. aber scheinbar verstehen die redaktionen mittlerweile unter objektivem journalismus, der auch mal dingen auf den grund geht, was deutlich anderes als ich.



Anscheinend leider ja! 

Hier wäre noch mehr "Futter" für objektiven Journalismus:

Warum sich Frau Puttrich für den Gesetzesentwurf zugunsten der Waldbesitzer und Jäger so ins Zeug legt: 
Stellenwert der Jagd fördern


----------



## Das_Playmobil (31. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang hatte ich schon mal dargestellt:
> 
> *Hagen Puttrich*:
> - Geschäftsführer Hera Papierverarbeitung Puttrich GmbH & Co. KG (großer Familienbetrieb!!!)
> ...



Mal abgesehen ob davon irgendwas wahr ist..

Ich rate davon ab einer solchen Geschichte einen zu hohen Stellenwert beizumessen. Wir haben genug Argumente gegen diesen Gesetzesentwurf um uns nicht mit solchen politischen Schlammschlachten abfinden zu müssen. 
Soetwas kann stark nach hinten losgehen (Stichwort Solidarisierung Unbeteiligter) und gehört meiner Meinung nicht zu einem anständigen Umgang.


----------



## MissQuax (31. Juli 2012)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen ob davon irgendwas wahr ist..
> 
> Ich rate davon ab einer solchen Geschichte einen zu hohen Stellenwert beizumessen. Wir haben genug Argumente gegen diesen Gesetzesentwurf um uns nicht mit solchen politischen Schlammschlachten abfinden zu müssen.
> Soetwas kann stark nach hinten losgehen (Stichwort Solidarisierung Unbeteiligter) und gehört meiner Meinung nicht zu einem *anständigen Umgang*.



Was soll denn der Spruch "... ob davon irgendwas wahr ist ..."? Nein, natürlich nicht, habe ich alles erfunden, die Positionen Herrn Puttrich nur angedichtet, den Bericht der Hessen Agentur gefälscht und Lucia und Hagen Puttrich haben nur zufällig den gleichen Nachnahmen. 

Es gehört auch nicht zu *anständiger Politik*, Gesetze "für Lobbygruppen" (in diesem Fall die Waldbesitzer, Jäger, Forst- und damit auch Papierindustrie) zu machen und dafür die Rechte und die Freiheit der Bevölkerung drastisch einzuschränken.


----------



## hnx (31. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Anscheinend leider ja!
> 
> Hier wäre noch mehr "Futter" für objektiven Journalismus:
> 
> ...



Können den Pfad schonmal provisorisch schliessen, denn Familien brauchen ja bald eine Genehmigung den überhaupt zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottube (31. Juli 2012)

zumindest steigt der Stellenwert unseres Verkersmittels: 
http://heise.de/-1648128

70 Mio FahrrÃ¤der in Deutschland finde ich beachtlich!



> TR: Verkehrsminister Peter Ram-sauer will deutsche StÃ¤dte fahrradfreundlicher machen. Ziel seines neuen âNationalen Radverkehrsplansâ: den Radanteil am Modal Split bis 2020 auf 15 Prozent anheben.



Beachtlich was da an anderer Stelle geplant wird.


----------



## othu (31. Juli 2012)

40000 Unterschriften sind in diesem Moment erreicht,
dass muss mal erwähnt werden


----------



## Jekyll1000 (31. Juli 2012)

*40.000* 

(da war jemand 1 min. schneller)


----------



## hottube (31. Juli 2012)

17.824 Hessen!

sollte dann auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Juli 2012)

Beim BUND Hessen kann anscheinend jeder drauflos poltern, der meint, was zu sagen zu haben. Was die Dame ablässt, ist schon an Unverfrorenheit kaum zu überbieten. Reinste Polemik. Immer feste druff und alle Türen zuschlagen. 

Da lobe ich mir den NABU, der anscheinend seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und sich tatsächlich mal mit der Wirkung des Bikens ergebnisoffen auseinander gesetzt hat. Und zu dem einzig richtigen Schluss kommt: 
es muss im Einzelfall an Problemzonen geprüft werden, ob sich das Biken mit dem sensiblen Bereich verträgt um dann geeignete Lösungen zu vereinbaren. Ob das um Königstein herum mit dem BUND jemals gelingen könnte, wage ich  nach dem militanten Auftreten zu bezweifeln. Anscheinend ist man beim BUND in Hessen gar nicht an einer Lösungsfindung interessiert...

Aber dann mal zum abregen: wir hatten in SAT1 17.30 Live etwas mehr Sendezeit, in der wir richtig zu Wort gekommen sind, statt der obligatorische  Halbminüter. Hier der Link zur Sendung.
http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/neu/...12/07/27/streit-um-mountainbiker-im-wald.html

Habe am Anfang allerdings kurz mal getüddelt, da ich von der Frage überrascht war, aber dann liefs besser...


----------



## MissQuax (31. Juli 2012)

Hatten wir diesen interessanten Artikel schon:

Trailrunning im Taunus

Und ist doch toll, wie begeistert da Ã¼ber diese Trendsportart berichtet wird - kein Wort zur Belastung von Boden, Wurzeln und Pflanzen durch stark profilierte Sohlen, zur Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Laufen durchs GebÃ¼sch usw.! 

Hier mal stichwortartig die "Highlights"

"... Trailrunning: Laufen abseits der breiten Wege ..."
"... *Lauftrend, der seit Jahren immer mehr AnhÃ¤nger findet* ..."
"... spuren die schÃ¶nsten *Trampelpfade ins Unterholz* ..."
"... Boden, leicht matschig â aber das macht nichts: Die stark profilierten Sohlen geben Halt ..."
"... Der KÃ¶rper biegt und windet sich, *schlÃ¤ngelt sich durchs GebÃ¼sch* ..."
"... Wenn es ganz wild wird, wie auf dem Wurzelteppich ..."
"... sehe mich schon die *wilden Pfade im Taunus, wo es wirklich Ã¼ber Stock und Stein geht, durcheilen*"
"... robusten Stollenlatschen ... *Die Sohle erinnert schwer an Mountainbike-Reifen* ..."
"... geht es um den LaufspaÃ: â*Da kann jeder mitmachen*."

*Die machen GENAU das, wofÃ¼r wir bÃ¶sen Mountainbiker als UmweltsÃ¼nder hingestellt werden!*


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> 17.824 Hessen!
> 
> sollte dann auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben



super. die paar stimmen bis zu den 20.000 sollten doch jetzt auch noch drin sein ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Habe am Anfang allerdings kurz mal getüddelt, da ich von der Frage überrascht war, aber dann liefs besser...



War top .


----------



## sipaq (31. Juli 2012)

Genau, 45.000 insgesamt und 20.000 Hessen sollten machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2012)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen ob davon irgendwas wahr ist..



natürlich ist das wahr - siehe posting von miss quax. 



Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Ich rate davon ab einer solchen Geschichte einen zu hohen Stellenwert beizumessen. Wir haben genug Argumente gegen diesen Gesetzesentwurf um uns nicht mit solchen politischen Schlammschlachten abfinden zu müssen.
> Soetwas kann stark nach hinten losgehen (Stichwort Solidarisierung Unbeteiligter) und gehört meiner Meinung nicht zu einem anständigen Umgang.



sehe ich ganz anders. denn natürlich ist es grundsätzlich immens 
wichtig darzustellen in der öffentlichkeit, wer ein interesse an bestimmten gesetzen hat, wem sie nützen, wem sie schaden und ob es eventuell persönliche /geschäftliche verbindungen gibt zwischen den nutzniesern und denen, die es auf den weg bringen und beschließen können. nur so ist man doch in der lage sich wirklich umfassend eine meinung zu bilden über sinn oder unsinn eines gesetzes. 

eigentlich wäre das herstellen dieser transparenz zwar aufgabe der freien presse - zusammenhänge herstellen, nachfragen, ob es interessenkonflikte gibt etc - die tut das aber leider nicht. logische konsquenz: wir müssen alles dafür tun, das nicht nur unsere besseren argumente durchkommen, sondern auch klar wird, wessen interessen mit diesem gesetz wirklich verfolgt werden.


----------



## Nico87 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber hat mal jemand von den offiziellen die piratenpartei darüber infomiert. Die sollten aufgraud ihrer satzung eigetnlich dagegegen sein. Die sind sehr gut vernetzt und sammeln recht schnell viele unterschriften ein


----------



## bassenheimer (31. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *Die machen GENAU das, wofür wir bösen Mountainbiker als Umweltsünder hingestellt werden!*



Die laufen ja auch *zu Fuß*, wofür Ihr ein *Fahrrad *braucht...

Und wir Reiter sind natürlich *noch viel böser*, weil wir ein *Pferd *haben (wobei manche Pferde weniger kosten sind als manche Räder)

Und manche haben (obwohl es in schwierigem Gelände meist besser ohne geht) sogar *Hufeisen *dran!

Das Volk misst nunmal mit zweierlei Maß...


----------



## jan84 (31. Juli 2012)

Mehr AbsurditÃ¤ten:

http://www.vfdnet.de/vereinigung-de...setz-behoerden-haben-nichts-gegen-die-reiter/



> [...]âMan habe nichts gegen die Pferde im Waldâ war die grundsÃ¤tzliche Aussage. Die BehÃ¶rde war einigermaÃen betroffen, dass das geplante Gesetz von den Reitern so aufgefasst wird, dass zukÃ¼nftig ihre BewegungsmÃ¶glichkeiten im Wald eingeschrÃ¤nkt werden sollen. Das war und ist mit der neuen Formulierung nicht beabsichtigt. Richtig sei, dass Ãnderungen fÃ¼r die Biker im Wald geplant sind.
> 
> Die Biker versuchen gegen die geplanten Ãnderungen mobil zu machen und wÃ¼nschen sich UnterstÃ¼tzung aus allen Reihen. Aber: lest die geplanten Vorschriften sorgfÃ¤ltig, bevor Ã¼berstÃ¼rzt eine Meinung gebildet wird.
> 
> Das zustÃ¤ndige Ministerium hat anlÃ¤sslich des Telefonats ein FAQ Ã¼bersandt â ihr findet es in der Anlage. AuÃerdem noch einmal den Entwurf des neuen Gesetzes.[...]






AuÃerdem eine FAQ des HMUELV fÃ¼r die Reiter:
http://www.vfdnet.de/uploads/media/FAQ-HMUELV.pdf

Daraus:


> [...]*Was ist im Hinblick auf das Reiten und Kutschfahren im Wald unter âfesten
> Waldwegenâ zu verstehen?*
> Unter einem âfesten Waldwegâ kann man sich einen Weg vorstellen, der bereits von
> einem Kleinst-PKW, wie beispielsweise einem Smart oder Polo, befahren werden
> ...



grÃ¼Ãe,
Jan


----------



## ko5tik (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin sogar Mitglied - also ist die Basis  informiert.  Es sind aber wesentlich weniger  Mitglieder als man denkt -  im Hessen so in etwa 2000.  Und wir sind nicht überall auf kommunaler Ebene vertreten.   Ein Tipp:  Piratenpartei lebt von mitmachen - also auf lokale Stammtische gehen  und mit Leuten treffen


----------



## bassenheimer (31. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Mehr Absurditäten:
> 
> http://www.vfdnet.de/vereinigung-de...setz-behoerden-haben-nichts-gegen-die-reiter/
> 
> ...



Wir Reiter sind anscheinend so blöd dass man uns sogar die FAQ nochmal in mundgerechte Häppchen vorkauen muss.

Und was mich wirklich fassungslos macht: unsere Verbände schlucken das noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Wir Reiter sind anscheinend so blöd dass man uns sogar die FAQ nochmal in mundgerechte Häppchen vorkauen muss.
> 
> Und was mich wirklich fassungslos macht: unsere Verbände schlucken das noch....




ja, das macht mich auch fassungslos. sind die zu blöd, den entwurf zu lesen und zu verstehen? wissen die nicht, dass im ernstfall eine faq und willensäuperungen der offiziellen (wir wollen die reiter gar nicht einschränken) pupsshitegal sind, wenn was anderes im gesetz steht?

warum sitzen an so vielen stellen eigentlich immer die minderbegabtesten am ruder?


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...
> warum sitzen an so vielen stellen eigentlich immer die minderbegabtesten am ruder?



So würde ich das nicht ausdrücken wollen, aber sagt Dir das Peter-Prinzip etwas?


----------



## lahnbiker (31. Juli 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Und was mich wirklich fassungslos macht: unsere Verbände schlucken das noch....




...was mich doch einigermaßen wundert. Aufgrund der ganzen Diskussion und Aktivierung der Reiter in der Sache der kommunalen Pferdesteuer als neue Einnahmequelle für hessische Kommunen müsste doch eigentlich noch die Sinne der Reiter geschärft sein.

Hatte jedenfalls eine bikende Pferdefreundin die Infos zur Gesetzesnovelle und eurer Aktion/Stammtisch gemailt. Die Info ging dementsprechend auch bei uns in der Gegend rund.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (31. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Beim BUND Hessen kann anscheinend jeder drauflos poltern, der meint, was zu sagen zu haben. Was die Dame ablässt, ist schon an Unverfrorenheit kaum zu überbieten. Reinste Polemik. Immer feste druff und alle Türen zuschlagen.
> 
> Da lobe ich mir den NABU, der anscheinend seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und sich tatsächlich mal mit der Wirkung des Bikens ergebnisoffen auseinander gesetzt hat. Und zu dem einzig richtigen Schluss kommt:
> es muss im Einzelfall an Problemzonen geprüft werden, ob sich das Biken mit dem sensiblen Bereich verträgt um dann geeignete Lösungen zu vereinbaren. Ob das um Königstein herum mit dem BUND jemals gelingen könnte, wage ich  nach dem militanten Auftreten zu bezweifeln. Anscheinend ist man beim BUND in Hessen gar nicht an einer Lösungsfindung interessiert...
> ...



Super gemacht!


----------



## Svenos (31. Juli 2012)

_Mal abgesehen ob davon irgendwas wahr ist..
_
_Ich rate davon ab einer solchen Geschichte einen zu hohen Stellenwert beizumessen. Wir haben genug Argumente gegen diesen Gesetzesentwurf um uns nicht mit solchen politischen Schlammschlachten abfinden zu müssen. 
Soetwas kann stark nach hinten losgehen (Stichwort Solidarisierung Unbeteiligter) und gehört meiner Meinung nicht zu einem anständigen Umgang. _

Meine Meinung:
Was wir hier gerade machen ist *Politik*, es geht um das Vertreten von Interessen und einen politischen Meinungsbildungsprozess. Dazu gehört natürlich ein sachlicher Stil und Umgang. Wir sollten uns auch nicht auf das Niveau der Gegenseite herablassen und mit offenkundigen Unwahrheiten und Nebelkerzen arbeiten. 
Aber ich halte es für absolut notwendig, die Interessenverflechtungen im Umweltministerium aufzuzeigen. Nur so können wir auch bisher Unbeteiligte Dritte für unsere Sache gewinnen (Stichwort _Solidarisierung Unbeteiligter). _Ich sehe darin mehr eine Chance, als ein Risiko. Es gibt in Hessen eine große Zahl von Menschen, die mit der (Umwelt-)Politik der Landesregierung mehr als unzufrieden sind und das zum Ausdruck bringen möchten (Stichwort Flughafenausbau, Energiewende). Geben wir diesen Menschen doch eine Plattform. 
Eine Diskussion ausschließlich über die juristische Definition von Wegebreiten ist für die meisten Menschen viel zu abstrakt. Da schalten die Leute ab, weil sie die Bedeutung für ihr eigens Umfeld nur schwer abschätzen können. Wie müssen viel mehr herausarbeiten, dass von der Gegenseite das umweltfreundlichste Fortbewegungsmittel als Gefahr für Umwelt und Natur (Stichwort: Klimakiller) dargestellt wird und zwar nur um privatwirtschaftliche Gewinninteressen durchzusetzen. Wenn diese Botschaft bei der breiten Masse ankommt, haben wir viel erreicht und bekommen eventuell aus ganz anderen Richtungen noch Unterstützung.
Es ist doch eigentlich unglaublich und nicht hinnehmbar, dass die Forst- und Jägerlobby es z.T. geschafft hat die Umweltverbände gegen die Radfahrer zu mobilisieren. Das ist verkehrte Welt. Und das alles nur, weil es an 2-3 Hot-Spots in Hessen Konflikte gibt, die von der Gegenseite zum "Untergang des Abendlandes" hochstilisiert werden.

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Svenos (31. Juli 2012)

Aber dann mal zum abregen: wir hatten in SAT1 17.30 Live etwas mehr Sendezeit, in der wir richtig zu Wort gekommen sind, statt der obligatorische Halbminüter. Hier der Link zur Sendung.
http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/neu/n...r-im-wald.html

Habe am Anfang allerdings kurz mal getüddelt, da ich von der Frage überrascht war, aber dann liefs besser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




__________________

Daumen hoch!!! Guter Einsatz!!!


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> super. die paar stimmen bis zu den 20.000 sollten doch jetzt auch noch drin sein ....



Ich bin guter Dinge, denn wir sind sowohl in der bike als auch in der mountain bike mit einem Aufruf zur Petition...


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Juli 2012)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> ...was mich doch einigermaßen wundert. Aufgrund der ganzen Diskussion und Aktivierung der Reiter in der Sache der kommunalen Pferdesteuer als neue Einnahmequelle für hessische Kommunen müsste doch eigentlich noch die Sinne der Reiter geschärft sein.
> 
> Hatte jedenfalls eine bikende Pferdefreundin die Infos zur Gesetzesnovelle und eurer Aktion/Stammtisch gemailt. Die Info ging dementsprechend auch bei uns in der Gegend rund.



Die Reiter sind auch aktiv. Stellungnahmen sind in ARbeit und deren Kanäle werden auch genutzt. Die machen nur nicht so einen Druck in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Ich bin guter Dinge, denn wir sind sowohl in der bike als auch in der mountain bike mit einem Aufruf zur Petition...



 nur zwischem dem erscheinden der august-ausgaben und dem ende der petition liegt ja nicht mehr sooo viel zeit ...


----------



## MissQuax (31. Juli 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> http://www.vfdnet.de/vereinigung-de...setz-behoerden-haben-nichts-gegen-die-reiter/
> 
> Außerdem eine FAQ des HMUELV für die Reiter:
> http://www.vfdnet.de/uploads/media/FAQ-HMUELV.pdf



*Ich bin kurz vorm explodieren - entweder lügen die in den FAQ (für die Reiter) wie gedruckt oder wir sind wirklich die einzigen "Angeschmierten":*

"F: Was ändert sich für Waldbesucher allgemein durch das neue Waldgesetz und warum?"

"A: Für die meisten Waldbesucher bleibt alles beim Alten. Dies gilt insbesondere für Spaziergänger und Wanderer, für Reiter, für Kutschfahrer und nicht zuletzt auch für Menschen, die auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen sind.

Von der bisherigen forstrechtlichen Maßgabe, bei der von einer Nutzbreite der Waldwege von mindestens 2 Meter auszugehen war, soll zukünftig Abstand genommen werden. Zugunsten der Reiter und Kutschfahrer verringert sich mit der geplanten Neuregelung die geforderte Wegebreite, denn die zuvor genannten Kleinwagen haben durchaus eine geringere Fahrzeugbreite als 2 Meter."

*Demnach würde das heißen, für Fußgänger bleibt alles gleich, für Reiter, Kutschfahrer und Rollstuhlfahrer gibt es Verbesserungen, nur die Mountainbiker müssen Verschlechterungen hinnehmen!*

*Klassen der Waldnutzer:

1. Fußgänger
2. Reiter, Kutschfahrer und Rollstuhlfahrer
3. Mountainbiker
*
*Wir werden also nicht nur zu Waldnutzern zweiter Klasse, sondern sogar dritter Klasse degradiert!
*

Ich brauche, glaube ich, gleich Herztropfen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (31. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die Reiter sind auch aktiv. Stellungnahmen sind in ARbeit und deren Kanäle werden auch genutzt. Die machen nur nicht so einen Druck in der Öffentlichkeit.



*Ich habe eher den Eindruck, die verlassen sich auf die (telefonischen) Aussagen und die Reiter-FAQ:*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hessisches Waldgesetz  Behörden haben nichts gegen die Reiter*

Der VFD-Landesverband Hessen teilt mit, dass inzwischen ein zweistündiges Telefongespräch mit der zuständigen Behörde stattgefunden hat.

Man habe nichts gegen die Pferde im Wald war die grundsätzliche Aussage. Die Behörde war einigermaßen betroffen, dass das geplante Gesetz von den Reitern so aufgefasst wird, dass zukünftig ihre Bewegungsmöglichkeiten im Wald eingeschränkt werden sollen. Das war und ist mit der neuen Formulierung nicht beabsichtigt. *Richtig sei, dass Änderungen für die Biker im Wald geplant sind.*

Die Biker versuchen gegen die geplanten Änderungen mobil zu machen und wünschen sich Unterstützung aus allen Reihen. Aber: lest die geplanten Vorschriften sorgfältig, bevor überstürzt eine Meinung gebildet wird.

Das zuständige Ministerium hat anlässlich des Telefonats ein FAQ übersandt  ihr findet es in der Anlage. Außerdem noch einmal den Entwurf des neuen Gesetzes.

Hier ein Auszug aus dem FAQ:
Für die Reiter und Kutschfahrer bleibt weitgehend alles beim Alten. Mit den geplanten Neuregelungen ergeben sich Verbesserungen und Erleichterungen für die Reiter und Kutschfahrer. *Die Reiter können weiterhin alle festen und erdfesten Waldwege sowie die gesonderten Reitpfade nutzen*. Auf was die Reiter zukünftig voraussichtlich verzichten können, ist die gelbe Kennzeichnungsplakette, die in einigen Gemeinden und Kreisen zur Identifizierung getragen werden musste.

Das Ministerium bietet außerdem ein persönliches Gespräch an. Dieses Angebot will der VFD-Landesvorstand nun zusammen mit dem Hessischen Pferdesportverband wahrnehmen.

Wir werden weiter berichten, was die Behörde zu den Formulierungen noch sagt.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Lassen die sich davon wirklich einlullen?*


----------



## Tilman (31. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *Ich bin kurz vorm explodieren - entweder lügen die in den FAQ (für die Reiter) wie gedruckt oder wir sind wirklich die einzigen "Angeschmierten":*
> 
> (....) "F: Was ändert sich für Waldbesucher allgemein durch das neue Waldgesetz und warum?"
> 
> "A: Für die meisten Waldbesucher bleibt alles beim Alten. Dies gilt insbesondere für Spaziergänger und Wanderer, für Reiter, für Kutschfahrer und nicht zuletzt auch für Menschen, die auf einen Rollstuhl angewiesen sind. (....)


 
Die Sache mit den Rollstühlen ist eine Frechheit. Denn auch für diese Klientel, für die vorher nur und der Praxis entsprechend "feste Waldwege" (egal, wie breit) gegolten hatte, gilt nun die KFZ-Breitenregelung. Wie krank muß man sein, um auf solche Ideen zu kommen?!

Ich werde mal den Behindertenbeauftragten der Bundesregierung, Hubert Hüppe, darauf ansetzen.


----------



## Hebus (31. Juli 2012)

Wie powderJO weiter oben schon sagte: Was in irgendwelchen FAQs steht, ist völlig egal, wenn das Gesetz etwas anderes sagt.

MissQuax: Normale Schrift und ohne Frabe reicht i.d.R. Wir können alle gut lesen...

Übliches Grundwerkzeug in der Politik: Nebelkerzen, einem das Wort im Mund umdrehen, Dinge völlig verdrehen,... Mit diesen Werkzeugen kann man mehrere Dinge gut erreichen: Zum einen beruhigt man die breite Öffentlichkeit und zum anderen kann man wunderbar Bevölkerungsgruppen gegeneinander aufwiegeln. Das kannten schon die alten Römer: Teile und herrsche.

Da hilft nur eins: Massiv aufklären und nicht mit dem Finger auf andere Leute zeigen, nur weil diese vllt "weniger" betroffen sind.

Edith meint: Kleinere Wortungenauigkeiten, die aber am Ende große Wirkung haben, sind auch ganz toll. Wie hier z.B. "feste Wege" und "befestigte Wege".


----------



## bassenheimer (31. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *Ich bin kurz vorm explodieren - entweder lügen die in den FAQ (für die Reiter) wie gedruckt oder wir sind wirklich die einzigen "Angeschmierten":*


Hier handelt es sich einzig und allein um den (leider geglückten) Versuch, Reiter und Radfahrer gegeneinander auszuspielen. Die VFD ist drauf reingefallen und wird stille halten und nichts mehr tun.

Deren Meldung fällt in die Kategorie Desinformation, habe ich gestern auch schon mit TK diskutiert.

Mein Kommentar dazu : http://www.taunusreiter.de/Waldgesetz.html#update4


----------



## hottube (31. Juli 2012)

Den "DIMB FAQ" finde ich informativer und sachlicher!
leider ist er in der großen weiten Welt noch zuwenig verlinkt 

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen


----------



## Svenos (31. Juli 2012)

Es war doch klar, dass das Ministerium nach der ersten "Schockstarre" versuchen wird den Widerstand mit taktischen Winkelzügen zu zersplittern. Den anderen Betroffenen wird ein Stöckchen hingehalten, um sie ruhig zu stellen. 
Nüchtern betrachtet sind die Rollstuhlfahrer für die Politik auch kein Problem. Die werden für ihr Stillhalten an anderer Stelle mit ein paar Bordsteinabsenkungen oder Aufzügen "entschädigt". Und den Reitern wird einfach zugesichert, dass man beide Augen zudrückt. Ohne Nummernschilder an den Pferden (die ja wieder abgeschafft werden sollen) wird das den Ordnungshütern auch erleichtert.
Aber ich muss zugeben, dass mich das "flexible Rückgrad" der Reiterkollegen schon etwas überrascht hat. Letztlich spricht das aber für eine informelle Lösung, die mit Sicherheit nirgendwo veröffentlicht werden wird.
Am Ende hilft dann nur ziviler Ungehorsam.


----------



## hottube (31. Juli 2012)

Bei den Reitern gehen nicht alle gleichermaßen ins Gelände. Wenn da gezielt z.B. Tournierreiter zu einer Aussage verleitet werden, Repräsentiert dass nicht alle Reiter. 

Eine sachlich Gegenüberstellung der Paragraphen des Gesetzvorschlags und der Diskrepanz zur Interpretation im FAQ ist m.E. die passende Antwort - gut platziert entfaltet dass dann auch die passende Wirkung.


----------



## Alexes (31. Juli 2012)

Letztendlich kann einem die "Gesetzeslage" egal sein, was auch immer die für verrückte Sachen in Paragraphen schreiben. Denn der Polizei fehlen die Humanressourcen, wie man so schön auf neudeutsch sagt, um irgendetwas davon in der Praxis durchzusetzen. 

Und einem Jäger oder Förster, ob mit Hund und Gewehr oder ohne, sag ich freundlich "Guten Tag!" und fahr weiter, wenn der irgendwas von mir will. Wenn er mich anfaßt, wird er das bereuen. Abschießen kann er mich ja nicht, und wenn er seinen Hund auf mich hetzt bekommt der erst mal Pfefferspray zu riechen, und sein Herrchen danach eine Strafanzeige. 

Auf eigenes Risiko war man ohnehin schon immer unterwegs im Wald, wenn es einen irgendwo "zerbröselt" hat ... warum auch immer, wegen Ästen, Spurrillen oder Steinen, Löchern oder sonstwas.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Letztendlich kann einem die "Gesetzeslage" egal sein, was auch immer die für verrückte Sachen in Paragraphen schreiben. Denn der Polizei fehlen die Humanressourcen, wie man so schön neudeutsch sagt, um irgendetwas davon in der Praxis durchzusetzen.
> ...



Wenn den Behörden die Humanressourcen fehlen, dann werden an denen, die man erwischt, Exempel statuiert - und versucht so mal eben mit Bußgeldern um 600,00 Euro Nachahmer abzuschrecken... (wobei der Bußgeldrahmen noch deutlich mehr hergäbe)

den Rest kommentiere ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassenheimer (31. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *
> Lassen die sich davon wirklich einlullen?*



*Einige schon, aber nicht alle.*

Natürlich gibt es bei den Reitern große Interessenunterschiede: nicht alle reiten im Gelände. Aber auch Ihr Mountainbiker brettert ja nicht alle die Berge hinab (und seid trotzdem solidarisch). Nach meiner Einschätzung fahren 95% von Euch auf normalen Waldwegen. Hauptsächlich auf solchen die mir als Reiter schon wieder "zu hart" wären... Deswegen sehe ich uns Reiter sogar stärker betroffen, besonders diejenigen die nicht das ganze Jahr über mit beschlagenen Pferden unterwegs sind. Aber darauf kommt es hier nicht an.

Wenn ich so im Wald unterwegs bin, sehe ich viel mehr Radfahrer als Reiter. Wahrscheinlich seid Ihr als Gruppe zahlenmäßig heute viel größer. Das spiegelt sich ja auch in den beiden Petitionen wieder. Aber auch Euer besserer, ich nenn es mal, Organisationsgrad.

Danke im übrigen für den Link auf die DIMB Seite. Die Ziele sind dort toll formuliert, und können von den Geländereitern quasi 1:1 übernommen werden.


----------



## Slash96 (31. Juli 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Eine sachlich Gegenüberstellung der Paragraphen des Gesetzvorschlags und der Diskrepanz zur Interpretation im FAQ ist m.E. die passende Antwort - gut platziert entfaltet dass dann auch die passende Wirkung.



Den Reitern würde wahrscheinlich schon ein Licht aufgehen, wenn sie mal die aktuellen Außenmaße inkl. Seitenspiegel eines Polos nachmessen würden, die in den FAQ verharmlosend als "Kleinstwagen" bezeichnet werden. 

Es sind übrigens schmale 1,91m.


----------



## jan84 (31. Juli 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> *Einige schon, aber nicht alle.*
> 
> Natürlich gibt es bei den Reitern große Interessenunterschiede: nicht alle reiten im Gelände. Aber auch Ihr Mountainbiker brettert ja nicht alle die Berge hinab (und seid trotzdem solidarisch). Nach meiner Einschätzung fahren 95% von Euch auf normalen Waldwegen. Hauptsächlich auf solchen die mir als Reiter schon wieder "zu hart" wären... Deswegen sehe ich uns Reiter sogar stärker betroffen, besonders diejenigen die nicht das ganze Jahr über mit beschlagenen Pferden unterwegs sind. Aber darauf kommt es hier nicht an.
> 
> ...


----------



## Premutos (31. Juli 2012)

Ich will ja niemanden desillusionieren, aber für die Reiter würde es mit dem neuen Gesetzentwurf tatsächlich besser werden.

Ich zitiere mal die "Zweite Verordnung zur Durchführung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes", §4 Abs. 1:

Straßen und Wege, deren Benutzung nach 25 Abs. 4 Satz 1 des Gesetzes gestattet ist, sind

1.für das Befahren mit Fahrrädern und Krankenfahrstühlen alle festen Waldwege,

2.für das Befahren mit Kutschen die festen Waldwege mit einer Nutzbreite von mindestens 2 m,

3.*für das Reiten die festen Waldwege mit einer Nutzbreite von mindestens 2 m sowie die gekennzeichneten Reitpfade.*

Der oft zitierte Smart hat aber nur eine Breite von gut 1.5m, was für die Reiter einen Raumgewinn von knapp 50cm ausmacht.


----------



## Alexes (31. Juli 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Der oft zitierte Smart hat aber nur eine Breite von gut 1.5m, was für die Reiter einen Raumgewinn von knapp 50cm ausmacht.



Der Smart ist 1,56m breit, ohne Spiegel -- beim Auto zählt aber immer die Breite MIT Spiegeln und die läge dann wohl bei 1,70m oder mehr. 

Abgesehen davon kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein Gesetz ein konkretes Automodell erwähnen sollte. Was wäre denn mit dem BMW Isetta oder dem Messerschmidt Kabinenroller ? Sind ja auch Autos, und der Kabinenroller ist nur 1,27m breit, inkl. Spiegel (Spurweite sogar nur 1,11m !).


----------



## Svenos (31. Juli 2012)

Sorry, aber eines irritiert mich die ganze Zeit schon in der Diskussion. Nur weil in den Verlautbarungen des Umweltministerium jetzt der Begriff Klein- oder Kleinswagen verwendet wird (was ich für eine Nebelkerze halte), nehmen einige schon einen Smart als Referenzwert und beginnen um cm zu feilschen. Meiner Meinung nach führt das zu nix, weil im Gesetz bestimmt nich Smart oder Ähnliches stehen wird. Da wird ein wachsweicher Begriff stehen, der dann bestenfalls (viel später, wenn die Aufregung abgefaut ist) in einer Durchführungsverordnung präzisiert wird.
Eine Wegebreitenregelung (egal in welcher Form) ist keine praktikable Lösung und sollte in keiner Form hingenommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrrIngo (31. Juli 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> [..]
> Der oft zitierte Smart hat aber nur eine Breite von gut 1.5m, was für die Reiter einen Raumgewinn von knapp 50cm ausmacht.



Außenbreite über Spiegel laut Technischen Daten direkt aus der Smart Online Betriebsanleitung: 1752mm. D.h. es sind nur knapp 25cm. Und da in der FAQ auch der Polo angeführt wird - über die Spiegel gemessen kommt man hier auf  1901mm.

Gruß
   GrrIngo 

P.S.: Die FDP Bergstrasse ist übrigens nicht imstande, ihre Behauptungen zur Umweltunverträglichkeit zu belegen - trotz Nachfrage kommt da nichts. Die Junge Union hat zwar nach eigener Aussage durchaus auch mal eine eigene Meinung, hat sich aber immer noch keine eigene Position zu diesem Thema erarbeitet.


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Eine Wegebreitenregelung (egal in welcher Form) ist keine praktikable Lösung und sollte in keiner Form hingenommen werden.



.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2012)

Es gibt unter Juristen durchaus die Auffassung (eher herrschende Meinung), dass ein Weg, der von zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren werden kann, so beschaffen sein muss, dass dieser von allen zulässigen zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren werden kann. Von daher rühren auch die oftmals zitierten 3,00 m Wegbreite.

In diesem Zusammenhang würde ein Verweis auf irgendwelche schmalspurigen zweispurigen nicht geländegängen Kraftfahrzeuge nicht ziehen. Da man spätestens vor Gericht eine Referenz braucht, glaube ich nicht daran, dass die im Gesetzentwurf enthaltene Formulierung bei Gericht an irgendeinem Autotypen festgemacht werden wird. Die Erklärungen aus dem Ministerium sind diesbezüglich eher der Beschwichtigung (insbesondere der Medien und der Öffentlichkeit) als der korrekten Information geschuldet.


----------



## Alexes (31. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Sorry, aber eines irritiert mich die ganze Zeit schon in der Diskussion. Nur weil in den Verlautbarungen des Umweltministerium jetzt der Begriff Klein- oder Kleinswagen verwendet wird (was ich für eine Nebelkerze halte), nehmen einige schon einen Smart als Referenzwert und beginnen um cm zu feilschen. Meiner Meinung nach führt das zu nix, weil im Gesetz bestimmt nich Smart oder Ähnliches stehen wird. Da wird ein wachsweicher Begriff stehen, der dann bestenfalls (viel später, wenn die Aufregung abgefaut ist) in einer Durchführungsverordnung präzisiert wird.
> Eine Wegebreitenregelung (egal in welcher Form) ist keine praktikable Lösung und sollte in keiner Form hingenommen werden.



Stimmt natürlich. 

Zumal zudem von Wegen, die "_von einem Kleinwagen *ganzjährig *befahren werden können_" die Rede war. Welcher Waldweg kann aber von einem Kleinwagen bei 20cm Schnee und Eis befahren werden, wenn weder geräumt noch gestreut wird ? Die meisten wohl nicht !

Sprich, alle Wege im Wald, die im Winter nicht geräumt und gestreut werden, wären schon mal tabu für MTBler !


----------



## hnx (31. Juli 2012)

Entweder war da jemand bei der Formulierung extrem clever (im Sinne der Forstindustrie) oder hat einfach keine Ahnung von der juristischen Seite der Sache.
Schwammige Formulierungen schreien ja förmlich nach Musterprozessen und führen dann erst zu einem klaren Gesetzesentwurf.

Also hier in meiner direkten Umgebung wäre kein Waldstück mehr legal fahrbar, wenn die Sache mit Räumung von Schnee/Eis eine indirekte Vorraussetzung wäre.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2012)

Nur um nicht in eine argumentative Falle  bzw. einen Konter zu laufen:

"ganzjährig befahrbar" muss sich dem Gesetzeszweck entsprechend darauf beziehen, dass der Weg ganzjährig und damit insbesondere witterungsunabhängig ohne Schäden am Weg mit einem zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeug befahren werden kann.

Denkt eher an Schlammlöcher durch durchdrehende Räder oder tiefe schienenartige Spuren. Also eigentlich an das wie der Wald nach normalen Waldarbeiten aussieht ;-)


----------



## Premutos (31. Juli 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> beim Auto zählt aber immer die Breite MIT Spiegeln


Im Straßenverkehr schon, aber was gilt im Wald? Wobei ja auch nicht klar ist, welche Fahrzeuge denn überhaupt als Referenz gelten.

Ganz klar: Hier muss ein Normfahrzeug definiert werden! Immer wenn's dann zum Streitfall kommt und nicht klar ist ob der Weg nun legal befahren werden darf oder nicht, wird bis zum ersten Schneefall gewartet und versucht mit der Kiste den Weg hoch und runterzubrettern.

Ganz wichtig ist auch die Frage welche Bereifung zulässig ist und ob Schneeketten eingesetzt werden dürfen. Auch die Fahrtrichtung kann entscheidend sein: Darf ich einen Weg, dan man im Winter mit dem Auto nur runter, nicht aber hoch kommt, mit dem Fahrrad im Sommer auch nur bergab fahren? Fragen über Fragen.

Ach, und noch was: Muss das Fahrzeug nach dem Befahren im Sinne der StVO eigentlich noch verkehrstüchtig sein? Wenn nämlich nicht können wir die Spiegel unterwegs ruhig abfahren, entsprechend gilt dann für die Ermittlung der zulässigen Wegbreite die Fahrzeugbreite ohne Spiegel. Die wäre auch einfacher zu ermitteln, die steht nämlich im Fahrzeugschein.

P.S.: Wer's noch nicht gemerkt hat: Dieser Beitrag ist nicht ernst gemeint und soll die - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - Unausgereiftheit des Gesetzentwurfes verdeutlichen. Eine ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung mit selbigem macht also wenig Sinn


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2012)

Hessisches Umweltministerium testete Referenzfahrzeug bereits in Rietzlern


----------



## sipaq (31. Juli 2012)

Bitte auch daran denken, dass ein Weg immer breiter sein muss als die Fahrzeugbreite inkl. Spiegel, damit er befahren werden kann. Deswegen sollte man sich eher an Fahrbahnbreiten auf Landstraßen oder an der Breite von Tiefgaragenstellplätzen orientieren, als an den jeweiligen Fahrzeugdaten.

Somit sind die in der Juristerei üblichen 3m deutlich realistischer als irgendein Auszug aus dem Smart- oder Polo-Handbuch.


----------



## sipaq (31. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hessisches Umweltministerium testete Referenzfahrzeug bereits in Rietzlern


Schöne Bilder 

Schaut Euch insbesondere mal die fraglichen Wege an. Die sind alle deutlich enger als 3m (teilweise ist von 1,5m die Rede), aber zumindest teilweise sogar befestigt (und nicht nur fest).

Das sind die perfekten Gegenargumente dafür, wenn das HMUELV mal wieder behauptet, für uns würde sich ja gar nichts ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (31. Juli 2012)

P.S.: Wer's noch nicht gemerkt hat: Dieser Beitrag ist nicht ernst gemeint und soll die - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - Unausgereiftheit des Gesetzentwurfes verdeutlichen. Eine ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung mit selbigem macht also wenig Sinn [/quote]


Eben!!!!!! Frau Puttrich hält uns ein Stöckchen hin und wir springen drüber.
Klar, auf den ersten Blick erscheint das für Unbeteiligte doch eine praktikable Lösung zu sein mit der Wegedefinition und das Thema ist für die Leute erledigt. 
Deshalb sollte man sich gar nicht auf Detaildiskussionen einlassen. Das würde ja beduten, dass wir diesen juristisch unhaltbaren Blödsinn ernst nehmen.


----------



## Al_Ex (31. Juli 2012)

Die Blütezeit der Liegräder wird kommen  die kann man auch schön mit Folie in Autos verwandeln 

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=porsc...w=200&start=0&ndsp=43&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:84


----------



## hottube (31. Juli 2012)

Den Polo hatte Frau P. zur verniedlichung in einem Ihre Kommentare genannt.

Nur, die Begründungen für die Notwändigkeit des Gesetztes decken sich nicht mit den Massnahmen des Gesetztes. Und die Aussagen bezüglich der Auswirkungen des Gesetztes durch die Behörde ist mit den Paragraphen nicht in Einklang zu bringen. 

Diese Unstimmigleit müssen wir aufdecken und verbreiten und zwar in der Zielgruppe die von Forst und Ministerium addressiert werden.


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2012)

so lustig einige kommentare hier auch sind - bitte investiert die energie besser in briefe und mails an die abgeordneten. nicht aufhören, druck zu machen und mit ständigen nachfragen zu nerven.


----------



## Premutos (31. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte man sich gar nicht auf Detaildiskussionen einlassen. Das würde ja beduten, dass wir diesen juristisch unhaltbaren Blödsinn ernst nehmen.


Das nicht-ernst-nehmen war zwar eher auf meinen eigenen Beitrag bezogen, gilt aber natürlich in gleicher Weise für den Gesetzentwurf


----------



## Svenos (31. Juli 2012)

Premutos schrieb:


> Das nicht-ernst-nehmen war zwar eher auf meinen eigenen Beitrag bezogen, gilt aber natürlich in gleicher Weise für den Gesetzentwurf


 
Ich meine, dass wir nicht ständig überlegen sollten, wie der Entwurf zu deuten ist oder ausgelegt werden kann. 
*Der Schwachsinn ist schlichtweg nicht praktikabel und juristisch unhaltbar*. 
Wenn wir uns auf eine Diskussion über Wegebreiten einlassen, hat die Forstlobby schon gewonnen.
Wir verschwenden damit unsere Zeit und Frau Puttrich macht Stimmung gegen uns. 
Ich habe heute wieder 5 oder 6 Leute zum Mitmachen bei der Petition bewegen können (und der Tag ist noch nicht rum). Da muss noch mehr kommen!!!


----------



## Paul_FfM (31. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Aber dann mal zum abregen: wir hatten in SAT1 17.30 Live etwas mehr Sendezeit, in der wir richtig zu Wort gekommen sind, statt der obligatorische  Halbminüter. Hier der Link zur Sendung.
> http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/neu/...12/07/27/streit-um-mountainbiker-im-wald.html
> 
> Habe am Anfang allerdings kurz mal getüddelt, da ich von der Frage überrascht war, aber dann liefs besser...



Souveräner Auftritt, unser Anliegen kam sehr sympathisch rüber! Hoffentlich haben das viele Spaziergänger gesehen, die jetzt ihr Feindbild etwas relativieren können. Und Respekt für Deinen Einsatz!

Paul


----------



## franzam (31. Juli 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...-auf-breiten-waldwegen,1472864,16748508.html#

Den Leserbrief/ Kommentar von PetraA finde ich köstlich


----------



## Paul_FfM (31. Juli 2012)

Den Beitrag 

(http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...=fs/hessenschau/201207291930_Waldgesetz__2575)

hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Dachte bisher immer, der HR würde bei jeder Gelegenheit gegen die derzeitige Landesregierung antreten, aber wenn man ihn mal braucht dann kneift er.
Immerhin ein schöner Beitrag vom Landesjagdverband Hessen. Herr Michel entblödet sich nicht, schon das gemeinsame Betreten des Waldes durch drei Personen als "Ansammlung von Menschen" zu bezeichnen, die vorher den Waldbesitzer fragen müssen. Bisher stand ich Jägern recht neutral gegenüber, aber das werde ich wohl nochmal überdenken müssen...

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (31. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...-auf-breiten-waldwegen,1472864,16748508.html#
> den leserbrief/ kommentar von petraa finde ich köstlich


----------



## Tilman (31. Juli 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich.
> 
> Zumal zudem von Wegen, die "_von einem Kleinwagen *ganzjährig *befahren werden können_" die Rede war.  (....)
> Sprich, alle Wege im Wald, die im Winter nicht geräumt und gestreut werden, wären schon mal tabu für MTBler !



Daß alle Wege im Wald, die im Winter nicht geräumt und gestreut werden, schon mal tabu für MTBler wären, hat einen ganz einfachen Grund. Denn da stehen ja überall die steckengebliebenen Kleinwagen herum.


----------



## GrrIngo (31. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile sollte ja unsere liebe Ministerin wieder erreichbar sein. Aus ihrem Ministerium wurde meine letzte Anfrage ja bis heute nicht beantwortet (sind ja auch erst 2.5 Wochen), dafür wurde ja noch mehr Fehlinformation verbreitet. Ich habe da mal wieder eine leicht verärgerte, höfliche Mail hingeschrieben, mit Kopie an die FR-Online und DIMB.de... 

Wird nichts bringen, fürchte ich... Aber so ein Ministerium macht mich schon ziemlich sauer...


----------



## franzam (31. Juli 2012)

Die werden nach einer Flut von Mails und Briefen auf der Suche nach einer Standartantwort die alles und nichts aussagt und für jeden passt sein. Kann aber bei der kumulierten Intelligenz dort noch etwas dauern


----------



## client (31. Juli 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Interessant, wo der Ehemann der Frau Ministerin _Hagen Puttrich_ so die Strippen zieht: *KLICK!*


 
Si



Ein interessantes Buch zum Thema.


----------



## hexxagon (31. Juli 2012)

So hier die Antwort auf meine Anfrage von Walter Arnold MdL (CDU) und Forstpolitischer Sprecher:

tatsÃ¤chlich beschÃ¤ftigen sich die Landesregierung und die sie tragenden Fraktionen aktuell mit den Fragen eines fairen Ausgleichs der unterschiedlichen Nutzungsinteressen in Hessens WÃ¤ldern. Leider hat die jÃ¼ngere Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass es vermehrt zu Konflikten der unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen â insbesondere zwischen WaldeigentÃ¼mern und Erholungssuchenden unterschiedlichster AusprÃ¤gung â gekommen ist. Vereinzelt waren bedauerlicherweise auch Probleme mit rÃ¼cksichtslosen Radfahrern zu beobachten, die punktuell zu massiven SchÃ¤den und damit nicht zuletzt VermÃ¶gensverlusten im Wald gefÃ¼hrt haben. Dies ist sicherlich nicht zu verallgemeinern; kann aber im Zuge eines gerechten Interessenausgleiches auch nicht gÃ¤nzlich ausgeblendet werden. 

Ohne einer sicherlich alsbald vorliegenden gesetzlichen Regelung vorgreifen zu wollen, bin ich Ã¼berzeugt, dass die berechtigten Interessen der Radfahrer mit den ebenso berechtigten Interessen der Waldbesitzer in einen fairen Ausgleich gebracht werden mÃ¼ssen. Aktuell in der Diskussion befindlich ist ein Modell, wonach befestigte Wege in jedem Fall fÃ¼r Radfahrer weiterhin freigegeben sind â dies sollte aus unserer Sicht zwingend so bleiben. 

DarÃ¼ber hinaus ist vorgesehen, abseits befestigter Wege auf ein EinverstÃ¤ndnis zwischen Waldbesitzern und Interessengruppen hinzuwirken, um in definierten Bereichen auch ein Befahren abseits befestigter Wege zuzulassen â dieses aber an anderer Stelle auch auszuschlieÃen. Dies ist bewÃ¤hrte Praxis und hat dazu gefÃ¼hrt, dass in Hessen ein dichtes Netz an ausgezeichneten Wegen fÃ¼r Mountainbike-Sportler existiert, welches nicht nur beibehalten, sondern noch ausgeweitet werden soll. Diese Ausweisung wird bewÃ¤hrter maÃen mit den entsprechenden RadsportverbÃ¤nden vor Ort abgestimmt, um sicherzustellen, dass entsprechend der Nachfrage auch Wegeangebote zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen. 


Ich darf Sie in diesem Zusammenhang aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass das Radfahren abseits befestigter Wege im Wald schon nach geltendem Recht (Â§ 24, Abs. 4 Hessisches Forstgesetz i.V.m. Bundeswaldgesetz) nicht erlaubt ist. Es ist richtig, dass zur Zeit der Begriff des "Weges" weder im Hessischen Forstgesetz noch in der dazugehÃ¶rigen DurchfÃ¼hrungsverordnung legaldefiniert ist, sie also dort keinerlei Angaben zur Mindestbreite eines Waldweges finden werden. Gleichwohl ist es in der Kommentarliteratur sowie der Rechtssprechung unzweifelhaft anerkannt, dass auch das Mountainbiken "nur auf festen Wegen erfolgen kann. Keineswegs ist das Fahren querfeldein durch die WaldbestÃ¤nde selbst abgedeckt. Auch eine gewisse Mindestbreite der Wege - keinesfalls Pfade - ist erforderlich, um GefÃ¤hrdungen anderer Waldbesucher zu vermeiden. Eine Breite von mindestens 2 m wird als erforderlich erachtetâ (vgl. Westernacher/ Riedesel Frhr. z. Eisenbach, PdK HForstG, ErlÃ¤uterungen zu Â§ 24, D 5 HE). Die Novellierung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes trÃ¤gt somit dazu bei, auch im Hinblick auf diese Frage mehr Rechtssicherheit zu schaffen. 

Mit der angestrebten Novelle soll die erfolgreiche Praxis, definierte Wege auszuweisen um von dieser Grundsatzregel abzuweichen, auch gesetzlich manifestiert werden. Damit wird aber nichts verboten, was heute erlaubt wÃ¤re. Ein absolutes Recht, ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf die Belange der Besitzer und/oder des Naturschutzes Ã¼berall im Wald mit dem Mountainbike zu fahren, kann es unseres Erachtens auch nicht geben â dies wÃ¼rde nicht zuletzt massiv die Eigentumsrechte der Waldbesitzer einschrÃ¤nken. Wir sind der Ãberzeugung, dass wir im Konsens und Dialog zwischen den betroffenen Interessengruppen mehr erreichen kÃ¶nnen, als mittels staatlicher Vorschriften. 

Mit einer solchen Regelung kÃ¶nnten unseres Erachtens die verschiedenen Interessen angemessen gewahrt bleiben, indem Ihnen und allen Radfahrern ausreichend Raum fÃ¼r Ihr Hobby eingerÃ¤umt wird, wÃ¤hrend den Waldbesitzern, aber auch dem Natur- und Umweltschutz ebenfalls zu ihrem Recht verholfen wird. DarÃ¼ber hinaus werden wir als CDU darauf hinwirken, dass im Staatswald, aber auch in den WÃ¤ldern im kommunalen Besitz, in einem transparenten Verfahren zwischen den Betroffenen ausreichende FlÃ¤chen fÃ¼r die Nutzung als Radfahrer zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt werden. 

Ich hoffe, dass wir Ihre Anliegen damit ausreichend berÃ¼cksichtigen, bitte aber auch um VerstÃ¤ndnis, dass die von Ihnen geforderte generelle Freigabe aller FlÃ¤chen im Sinne eines gerechten Ausgleichs nicht zielfÃ¼hrend erscheint. Gern stehe ich Ihnen und Ihrem Verband fÃ¼r den weiteren Dialog Ã¼ber diese Fragestellungen, insbesondere Ã¼ber die Frage der Wege-Definition zur VerfÃ¼gung und werde dafÃ¼r Sorge tragen, dass die RadfahrverbÃ¤nde die Gelegenheit bekommen, sich mit Ihren Interessen im Rahmen der GesetzesanhÃ¶rungen einzubringen. 

Das Ã¼bliche GewÃ¤sch. Nun aber endlich mal mit einer Quelle woher die Behauptung kommt, dass bereits jetzt Wege 2m breit sein mÃ¼ssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrrIngo (31. Juli 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Das übliche Gewäsch. Nun aber endlich mal mit einer Quelle woher die Behauptung kommt, dass bereits jetzt Wege 2m breit sein müssen...



Und komischerweise geht er mit keinem Wort darauf ein, dass die entsprechende DVO die Mindestbreite von 2m explizit für Reiter und Kutschfahrer nennt, dagegen aber für Radfahrer es explizit nicht tut. D.h. der Verfasser der DVO wird dies sicherlich nicht 'aus Versehen' vergessen haben, sondern sich dabei etwas gedacht haben.
Dafür wiederholt er die Aussage, dass das Fahren abseits befestigter Wege jetzt schon verboten sei - genau dies aber geht aus §24(4) HForstG nicht hervor. Der Unterschied zwischen befestigten Wegen und festen Wegen wird hier wieder einmal ignoriert. Hier hinkt auch der Verweis auf den Kommentar von Westernacher / Riedesel. Und was das Fahren querfeldein durch die Waldbestände angeht - auch da irrt er, denn das ist ja gar nicht Thema der Diskussion, geschweige denn nach jetziger Lage erlaubt oder gefordert...
Und wieder die falsche Aussage, dass eine generelle Freigabe aller Flächen gefordert werde...


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn mir die Quelle "Westernacher/ Riedesel Frhr. z. Eisenbach, PdK HForstG" nicht selbst bekannt ist, so kann man wohl dennoch davon ausgehen, dass auch diese Kommentatoren lediglich von Urteilen das Reiten betreffend einen Rückschluss auf das Radfahren gezogen haben, ohne dabei das äußerst unterschiedliche Schadens- und Gefährdungspotential von gerittenen und geführten Pferden mit dem von Radfahrern differenziert zu haben.

Urteile zu Radfahrern mit Wegbreiten sind mir in der Literatur nicht bekannt und ich denke auch die o. g. Kommentatoren werden wohl keines gefunden haben.


----------



## bassenheimer (31. Juli 2012)

Man muss sich über die "Kleinstwagen" nach HMUELV gar nicht lang unterhalten:
1) Der Herr Pressesprecher wüssste, wenn er mit einem Kleinstwagen ins Ministerium zur Arbeit fahren würde, das Smart und Polo nicht in derselben Kategorie sind
2) wenn er häufiger in den Wäldern nahe der Landeshauptstadt unterwegs wäre, wüsste er auch dass niemand sein Holz mit so einem Fahrzeug heraus holt, sondern mit einem rechtschaffenen Bauerntraktor (und damit weit mehr Wegschäden anrichtet als Bike oder Pferd)

Die Wegbreitenregelung von 2m betrifft die Reiter schon nach dem jetzigen Gesetz, das stimmt. Aber WAS soll da 2m breit sein? Die Spur? Das Fahrzeug? Mit oder ohne angelegte Ohren, äh.. Spiegel? Wie misst man einen Weg ohne Bordstein? Die Regelung ist einfach lachhaft. Ein vernünftiger Reiter wird an einem schmalen Pfad, wenn Fußgänger entgegen kommen, an passender Stelle sein Pferd mit dem Schenkel an ein Gebüsch drücken und den Fußgänger vorbeilassen, freundlich grüßen, und niemand hat ein Problem.

Ich reite übrigens gern mit 2 Pferden (Reit- und Handpferd). Da muss der Weg quasi schon per definition 2m breit sein, weil beide sich nicht so eng zusammendrängen können ohne die freie Beweglichkeit einzubüßen. Ihr Biker wisst warum... und da ist fast überall für 2 Pferde nebeneinander Platz; natürlich müssen sie dann, wenn Gegenverkehr ist, trotzdem hintereinander laufen...


----------



## HelmutK (31. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir die Quelle "Westernacher/ Riedesel Frhr. z. Eisenbach, PdK HForstG" nicht selbst bekannt ist,



zur Quelle

Westernacher / Riedesel Freiherr zu Eisenbach
Hessisches Forstgesetz
Grundwerk mit Ergänzungslieferung
Loseblatt-Kommentar
Kommentar 
2010. Loseblatt. 436 S. Im Kunststoffordner
Kommunal- und Schul-Verlag ISBN 978-3-86115-402-0 
Stand: 2010

bzw. den Autoren:

Begründet von Ltd. Ministerialrat a.D. Dr. Eberhard Westernacher. Fortgeführt von Ltd. Ministerialrat Dr. Berthold Riedesel Freiherr zu Eisenbach


----------



## Tilman (31. Juli 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> (....) Urteile zu Radfahrern mit Wegbreiten sind mir in der Literatur nicht bekannt und ich denke auch die o. g. Kommentatoren werden wohl keines gefunden haben.



Ich wüßte zum einen nicht, wo statistisch und naturwissenschaftlich solide nachgewiesen ist, daß Wegebreiten bei der Wegebenutzung durch MTB spezifische ökologische Wirkungen der MTB-Benutzung zeitigen. Es geht nicht um das WIE des Weges, sondern um das WO.

Urteile hierzu sind auch mir nicht bekannt, wobei das kein Wunder ist, wenn sogar das Fachministerium in BW, das ja nun schon Jahrzehnte mit der Mindestwegebreitenregelung lebt, schon vor längerer Zeit auf meine Anfrage hin mitteilte, daß die Feststellung der Wegebreite mit Augenmaß erfolge. Dieser Maßstab "Augenmaß" würde im gerichtlichen Verfahren von guten Rechtsanwälten derart plattgemacht, daß kein Weg so breit sein kann, daß auf ihm die Wegebreiten-Regelung noch Platz hätte. Die Kommentare  damit befaßter Richter dürften entsprechend deutlich sein.


----------



## Tilman (31. Juli 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Aber dann mal zum abregen: wir hatten in SAT1 17.30 Live etwas mehr Sendezeit, in der wir richtig zu Wort gekommen sind, statt der obligatorische Halbminüter. Hier der Link zur Sendung.
> http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/neu/n...r-im-wald.html
> 
> Habe am Anfang allerdings kurz mal getüddelt, da ich von der Frage überrascht war, aber dann liefs besser...
> ...



Der Beitrag hat eine ganz entscheidende Komponente. Präsi weist darauf hin, daß die wenigsten Biker mit dem Auto zu ihren Locations anreisen.

Das wird sich nun krass ändern, denn ohne Auto kann und darf man ja die Wege nicht vermessen. Das muß man aber als gesetzestreuer Bürger, bevor man die Wege legal (Auto paßt) oder illegal (Auto paßt nicht) benutzt. Der Gesetzgeber bekäme daher spätestens dann Zoff mit dem RMV, wenn der erste Biker, umweltfreundlich wie er nun mal ist, sein Auto in der U-Bahn zur Hohemark im Taunus mitnehmen wollte. Sicher wird es schon deshalb bald einen neuen Gesetzesentwurf geben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> zur Quelle
> ...
> bzw. den Autoren:
> 
> Begründet von Ltd. Ministerialrat a.D. Dr. Eberhard Westernacher. Fortgeführt von Ltd. Ministerialrat Dr. Berthold Riedesel Freiherr zu Eisenbach



Nicht dass mich das beeindrucken könnte...

umso interessanter, wenn wir wieder mehr Zeit für ein anderes Projekt haben.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Juli 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> So hier die Antwort auf meine Anfrage von Walter Arnold MdL (CDU) und Forstpolitischer Sprecher:
> ...
> Das übliche Gewäsch. Nun aber endlich mal mit einer Quelle woher die Behauptung kommt, dass bereits jetzt Wege 2m breit sein müssen...



Könntet ihr bitte aufhören, den ewig gleichen Blödsinn in voller Länge und Schlichtheit zu posten 

"Walter Arnold - Standardantwort" genügt völlig...


----------



## bassenheimer (31. Juli 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Sicher wird es schon deshalb bald einen neuen Gesetzesentwurf geben.


In dem sollte stehen: "Fester Weg im Sinne des Gesetzes bedeutet, dass die Benutzung keine länger sichtbaren Spuren zurücklässt oder Schäden verursacht. Auf schmalen Wegen haben Fußgänger Vorrang".

Dann vermeidet man sowohl unsinnige Zollstockaktionen im Wald, wie auch Spekulationen über Befahrbarkeit mittels Autokategorien, die nicht mal eindeutig sind, wo es doch um Räder oder Pferde und die durch sie bedingten möglichen Wegschäden geht.


----------



## Hebus (31. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Westernacher / Riedesel Freiherr zu Eisenbach
> Hessisches Forstgesetz
> Grundwerk mit Ergänzungslieferung
> Loseblatt-Kommentar
> ...



Was steht da denn jetzt genau drin? Würde mich ja doch mal interessieren. Gibt es da eine Version von online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Juli 2012)

@bassenheimer: Ich hatte es fast so verstanden, dass Tilmans Vorschlag für ein neues Gesetz sich wohl eher auf die Mitnahme von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen in der U-Bahn bezog... ;-)

Ansonsten hast Du Recht.


----------



## franzam (31. Juli 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Was steht da denn jetzt genau drin? Würde mich ja doch mal interessieren. Gibt es da eine Version von online?



Normalerweise findet sich sowas nicht online. Schließlich wir mit jedem Blatt neu verdient.


----------



## HelmutK (31. Juli 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Was steht da denn jetzt genau drin? Würde mich ja doch mal interessieren. Gibt es da eine Version von online?



Ist nicht online. Wenn sich die Exekutive (Ministerium) von ihren eigenen Mitarbeitern (Ministerialräten) eine Gesetzeskommentierung schreiben lässt, dann ist das aus der Sicht der Rechtswissenschaft eher fragwürdig. Was auch immer darin stehen sollte, kann sich weder auf den Wortlaut des Gesetzes und der 2. Durchführungsverordnung noch auf die Rechtsprechung berufen.


----------



## franzam (31. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ist nicht online. Wenn sich die Exekutive (Ministerium) von ihren eigenen Mitarbeitern (Ministerialräten) eine Gesetzeskommentierung schreiben lässt, dann ist das aus der Sicht der Rechtswissenschaft eher fragwürdig. Was auch immer darin stehen sollte, kann sich weder auf den Wortlaut des Gesetzes und der 2. Durchführungsverordnung noch auf die Rechtsprechung berufen.


 Vor allem wenn man laut Werbung für den Limes-Wanderführer Forstmann ist. Aber vll. ist er ja Dr. jur.?
Da fällt mit Ludwig Thoma ein: Er war ein guter Jurist und auch sonst von mäßigem Verstand


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Juli 2012)

Hier noch ein 4-minüter aus der Hessenschau zur besten Sendezeit. Dank NABU und FDP ein sehr ausgewogener Beitrag 
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...=fs/hessenschau/201207291930_Waldgesetz__2575
*
Wegen Kommentierung:*
ich habe diese gelesen und sie zitiert keine Urteile, sondern gibt die Einschätzung des Autors wieder... Kann sich jeder seinen TEil denken, was man davon zu halten hat. Sowas ist auch für nichts und niemanden verbindlich. Also abhaken. Die sollen sich endlich mit den Urteilen beschäftigen, dann komme sie auch zu einem gescheiten Ergebnis.


----------



## Holger24 (31. Juli 2012)

Beim Stöbern im Internet gerade entdeckt:

"Mountainbike-Fahren im Wald 
- forstpolitische und forstrechtliche Aspekte
Martin Küthe
HMUELV, Referatsleiter Oberste Forstbehörde Forstpolitik
Vortag in der Naturschutzakademie Hessen in Wetzlar
im Rahmen der Veranstaltung am 30.März 2012:
Mit dem Mountainbike im Wald"

http://www.na-hessen.de/plaintext/downloads/12n36mountainbikefahrenimwald.pdf

(Falls es schonmal gepostet wurde: sorry wegen Doppelpost)

Eigentlich auch nichts neues, interessant ist aber z.B. Folie Nr. 15, auf der explizit nochmal die festen Waldwege ohne die Breitenbeschränkung - im Gegensatz z.B. zum Reiten - genannt werden. Da kannte der Hr.Referatsleiter der oberen Forstbehörde wohl auch keine entsprechende Gesetzeskommentierung von unserem Freiherrn zu Eisenach, auf die sich Hr.Arnold beruft...


----------



## mw.dd (1. August 2012)

Das ist jetzt zwar nicht in Hessen; die Vorurteile sind aber die gleichen:
http://esslinger-zeitung.de/lokal/esslingen/esslingen/Artikel917769.cfm

Da ihr ja jetzt so geübt im Kommentieren seid, könntet ihr doch dort gleich weitermachen...


----------



## MissQuax (1. August 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wegen Kommentierung:[/B]
> ich habe diese gelesen und sie zitiert keine Urteile, sondern gibt die Einschätzung des Autors wieder... Kann sich jeder seinen TEil denken, was man davon zu halten hat. Sowas ist auch für nichts und niemanden verbindlich. Also abhaken. Die sollen sich endlich mit den Urteilen beschäftigen, dann komme sie auch zu einem gescheiten Ergebnis.



Das sagt Wikipedia zur praktischen Relevanz von Gesetzeskommentaren:

Gesetzeskommentare sind in der juristischen Praxis überaus wichtig.[1] *Da es sich bei ihnen nicht um staatliche Erlasse im Sinne von Gesetzen handelt, ist ihre Befolgung nicht geboten. Teilweise ist sie sogar unmöglich, wenn beispielsweise im Kommentar mehrere sich widersprechende Meinungen nebeneinander dargestellt werden.* Dennoch setzen sich Gerichte  wo keine Rechtsprechung zu einem Thema vorliegt und die Gesetze zu wenig bestimmt sind  in ihren Urteilen sehr häufig mit dem Inhalt von Gesetzeskommentaren auseinander.

.


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. August 2012)

Ich sag mal so: Die Gerichte haben sich bisher nicht mit dem Thema Radfahrer und Wegbreite beschäftigt, weil es weder aus ökologischen Gründen noch aus Gründen des Erholungsverkehr ein Problem darstellt - außer für ein paar Bundesländer, die das in ihren Waldgesetzen regeln wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (1. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Das sagt Wikipedia zur praktischen Relevanz von Gesetzeskommentaren:
> 
> Gesetzeskommentare sind in der juristischen Praxis überaus wichtig.[1] *Da es sich bei ihnen nicht um staatliche Erlasse im Sinne von Gesetzen handelt, ist ihre Befolgung nicht geboten. Teilweise ist sie sogar unmöglich, wenn beispielsweise im Kommentar mehrere sich widersprechende Meinungen nebeneinander dargestellt werden.* Dennoch setzen sich Gerichte  wo keine Rechtsprechung zu einem Thema vorliegt und die Gesetze zu wenig bestimmt sind  in ihren Urteilen sehr häufig mit dem Inhalt von Gesetzeskommentaren auseinander.
> 
> .


 
Am Anfang jeder Gesetzesauslegung steht der Wortlaut (vgl. hier unter Rdnr. 22 http://www.igsz.eu/RV/VG-K_14-K-5008()07.pdf), der lautet wie folgt:

(1) Straßen und Wege, deren Benutzung nach § 25 Abs. 4 Satz 1 des Gesetzes gestattet ist, sind
1.für das Befahren mit Fahrrädern und Krankenfahrstühlen alle festen Waldwege,
2.für das Befahren mit Kutschen die festen Waldwege mit einer Nutzbreite von mindestens 2 m,
3.für das Reiten die festen Waldwege mit einer Nutzbreite von mindestens 2 m sowie die gekennzeichneten Reitpfade.
Und jeder der diesen Wortlaut lesen kann, wie z. B. wir, stellt fest, dass da an zwei Stellen eine Nutzbreite bestimmte Nutzungsarten geregelt ist, nicht aber für das Radfahren

Dann kann man sich noch mit der Frage beschäftigen, was die Rechtsprechung zum Begriff fester Weg meint, z. B. hier http://www.igsz.eu/RV/VG-K_14-K-5008()07.pdf, und auch da findet man nichts von einer Wegbreite.

Und wenn man das getan hat, dann kann man sich Kommentare reinziehen. Allerdings nicht unkritisch, sondern mit dem Wissen um die vorgenannten Grundlagen und die Abhängigkeiten der Autoren 

Jeder Jurist kennt die Arbeitsweise des Produzierens von "Veröffentlichungen" (die werden gezielt dafür in Auftrag gegeben), um sich dann auf solche Authoritäten berufen zu können. Paradebeispiel dafür ist das Arbeitsrecht, zu dem es sehr viele Kommentare von "arbeitnehmerfreundlichen" und von "arbeitgeberfreundlichen" Autoren gibt. Und in den landesrechtlichen Spezialmaterien, zu denen sich Literatur nur in homöopathischen Auflagen verkaufen lässt, so dass unabhängige Autoren daran kein Interesse haben, schreiben eben vielfach Mitarbeiter von Ministerien und Behörden und das ist dann häufig aus rechtswissenschaftlicher Sicht mit "Vorsicht" zu genießen


----------



## Svenos (1. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Die Gerichte haben sich bisher nicht mit dem Thema Radfahrer und Wegbreite beschäftigt, weil es weder aus ökologischen Gründen noch aus Gründen des Erholungsverkehr ein Problem darstellt - außer für ein paar Bundesländer, die das in Ihren Waldgesetzen regeln wollen.


 

Dann wird es Zeit, dass sich die Gerichte mit dem Thema beschäftigen!
Dazu sollten wir die "Kriegskasse" des DIMB mal füllen, um dem Heer von "Forstanwälten" etwas entgegenstellen zu können


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit, dass sich die Gerichte mit dem Thema beschäftigen!
> Dazu sollten wir die "Kriegskasse" des DIMB mal füllen, um dem Heer von "Forstanwälten" etwas entgegenstellen zu können



ich habe an anderer stelle ja schon mal gesagt: der nächste, der einen förster auf einem markierten wanderweg trifft, sollte doch dem förster nett um ein bußgeld bitten gegen das er dann  widerspruch einlegen kann. 






			
				HelmutK schrieb:
			
		

> eder Jurist kennt die Arbeitsweise des Produzierens von "Veröffentlichungen" (die werden gezielt dafür in Auftrag gegeben), um sich dann auf solche Authoritäten berufen zu können.



so ist es. sobald irgendwo urteile vorliegen, die unbestimmte rechtsbegriffe definieren, sind kommentare dazu im prinzip nur noch altpapier - jedenfalls für rechtspraktiker. 


es schadet sicher nichts, die cdu und arnold auf diesen sachverhalt nochmals dezidiert hinzuweisen, damit sie merken, dass auch dieses argument ins leere geht ...


----------



## Hebus (1. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Jeder Jurist kennt die Arbeitsweise des Produzierens von "Veröffentlichungen" (die werden gezielt dafür in Auftrag gegeben), um sich dann auf solche Authoritäten berufen zu können.



Ohne jetzt selber mal eine Suchmaschine zu fragen: Darf jeder, der sich berufen fühlt, solche Kommentare schreiben? Ok, wir haben in Deutschland Rede- und Pressefreiheit... Diese Dinger taugen also nur, um sich Anregungen zu holen, haben aber ansonsten keine weitere Autorität, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

====

Was mir noch zu den Fernsehberichten einfällt: Da wird ein einer Szene gezeigt, wie zwei Biker auf einer breiten Forststrasse an einer Gruppe älterer Spaziergänger vorbei heizen. Dieser Weg war gut 2 m breit und geschottert. Inwieweit soll da jetzt das neue Gesetz helfen?


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt selber mal eine Suchmaschine zu fragen: Darf jeder, der sich berufen fühlt, solche Kommentare schreiben? Ok, wir haben in Deutschland Rede- und Pressefreiheit... Diese Dinger taugen also nur, um sich Anregungen zu holen, haben aber ansonsten keine weitere Autorität, wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> 
> ====
> 
> Was mir noch zu den Fernsehberichten einfällt: Da wird ein einer Szene gezeigt, wie zwei Biker auf einer breiten Forststrasse an einer Gruppe älterer Spaziergänger vorbei heizen. Dieser Weg war gut 2 m breit und geschottert. Inwieweit soll da jetzt das neue Gesetz helfen?




kommentare im rechtswesen dienen vor allem dazu, unklare normen und / oder unbestimmte rechtsbegriffe näher zu bestimmen, um klarzustellen, wie ein gesetz oder norm auszulegen ist. 

um einen kommentar zu verfassen, ist deshalb unbedingt umfassende rechtskenntnis nötig - auch die kenntnis von der rechtsgeschichte gehört dazu. denn letztendlich versucht der autor zu klären, was der, der das gesetz formuliert hat, damit gemeint hat oder nur gemeint haben kann, weil es sich anders aus den existierenden rechtsnormen und dem entstehungszusammenhang nicht erklären lässt. 

das ist eine aufgabe für rechtswissenschaftler also. und wie in jeder wissenschaft, in der es auch um auslegungen geht und nicht nur um mathematik: zwei wissenschaftler, drei meinungen. 

autorität haben diese kommentare nicht, d.h. sie sind nicht bindend. aber: gerichte schauen sich schon an, was die rechtswissenschaftler zu einem thema zu sagen haben, bevor sie urteilen und wägen dann schon ab, welche der auffassungen am sinnvollsten erscheint. und logisch fließt in diese abwägung auch ein, wer der kommentar verfasst hat - jedenfalls, wenn man einen wirklich unabhägingen richter erwischt.

und wie helmut k schon ausgeführt hat: sobald urteile (erst recht wenn es urteile höherer gerichte sind) vorliegen, braucht man die kommentare eigentlich nicht mehr, weil durch das urteil geklärt ist, wie ein gesetz oder rechtsbegriff auszulegen ist.


----------



## HelmutK (1. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> und wie helmut k schon ausgeführt hat: sobald urteile (erst recht wenn es urteile höherer gerichte sind) vorliegen, braucht man die kommentare eigentlich nicht mehr, weil durch das urteil geklärt ist, wie ein gesetz oder rechtsbegriff auszulegen ist.


 
Nicht ganz - Kommentare haben schon ihre Berechtigung für die Alltagsarbeit und/oder den Einstieg in eine Recherche und/oder die Zusammenfassung des Stands von Rechtsprechung und Wissenschaft. Insoweit reicht das Spektrum bei Kommentaren von kompakten Kurz-/Praxiskommentaren bis hin zu gewaltigen Mammutwerken (z. B. der so genannte Staudinger mit 83 Bänden und über 58.000 Seiten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Nicht ganz - Kommentare haben schon ihre Berechtigung für die Alltagsarbeit und/oder den Einstieg in eine Recherche und/oder die Zusammenfassung des Stands von Rechtsprechung und Wissenschaft. Insoweit reicht das Spektrum bei Kommentaren von kompakten Kurz-/Praxiskommentaren bis hin zu gewaltigen Mammutwerken (z. B. der so genannte Staudinger mit 83 Bänden und über 58.000 Seiten).



stimmt, habe ich zu sehr vereinfacht. aber danke, dass du mich an den staudinger erinnerst 




aber jetzt zurück zum thema - denn wir haben die 20.000 unterstützer aus hessen noch nicht ganz erreicht.


----------



## Svenos (1. August 2012)

Mal was ganz anders. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schon irgendwann Thema war und ich es übersehen habe.
Hat jemand mal den "Zweirad-Industrie-Verband" (http://www.ziv-zweirad.de/) auf das Thema angesetzt??? Weder auf der Homepage, noch auf Facebook kann ich irgendeine Reaktion des Verbandes auf das neue Waldgesetz finden. Immerhin haben die ihren Sitz in Bad Soden. 
Also wenn ich deren Mitgliederliste anschaue und mal durchschnittlich 30 Mitarbeiter pro Firma unterstelle (was eher zu wenig ist), sind das ja schon 2.500 Menschen, die gegen das neue Gesetz sein sollten. Die haben bestimmt noch nicht alle unterschrieben. Wir müssen noch mehr unsere "Lobby" mobilisieren!!! Da geht es ja auch um Jobs.


----------



## Tilman (1. August 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt selber mal eine Suchmaschine zu fragen: Darf jeder, der sich berufen fühlt, solche Kommentare schreiben?


 
Ja, aber wer kauft den Mist denn hinterher? Der schafft es ja noch nicht mal bis zu Bchmesse. Das reguliert sich also von selbst. Und viele Juristen, die ich kenne, haben ohnehin mehrere Kommentare im Regal oder im PC.


----------



## Tilman (1. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Das sagt Wikipedia zur praktischen Relevanz von Gesetzeskommentaren:
> 
> Gesetzeskommentare sind in der juristischen Praxis überaus wichtig.[1] *Da es sich bei ihnen nicht um staatliche Erlasse im Sinne von Gesetzen handelt, (....)*.


 
"staatliche Erlasse im Sinne von Gesetzen", was soll denn das sein 

da muß bei Wiki wohl dringend mal editiert werden.


----------



## Tilman (1. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> @bassenheimer: Ich hatte es fast so verstanden, dass Tilmans Vorschlag für ein neues Gesetz sich wohl eher auf die Mitnahme von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen in der U-Bahn bezog... ;-)
> 
> Ansonsten hast Du Recht.


 
Beides trifft zu  Immerhin sind (bin heute früh wieder ´mal U-Bahn gefahren) in den neuen Zügen jetzt nicht mehr so viele Stangen im Weg.


----------



## MissQuax (1. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anders. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schon irgendwann Thema war und ich es übersehen habe.
> Hat jemand mal den "Zweirad-Industrie-Verband" (http://www.ziv-zweirad.de/) auf das Thema angesetzt??? Weder auf der Homepage, noch auf Facebook kann ich irgendeine Reaktion des Verbandes auf das neue Waldgesetz finden. Immerhin haben die ihren Sitz in Bad Soden.
> Also wenn ich deren Mitgliederliste anschaue und mal durchschnittlich 30 Mitarbeiter pro Firma unterstelle (was eher zu wenig ist), sind das ja schon 2.500 Menschen, die gegen das neue Gesetz sein sollten. Die haben bestimmt noch nicht alle unterschrieben. Wir müssen noch mehr unsere "Lobby" mobilisieren!!! Da geht es ja auch um Jobs.



Nein, hat anscheinend niemand getan - ich habe eben mal schnell mit deren Geschäftsführer, Herr Siegfried Neuberger, telefoniert. Er wußte zwar davon und sagte, *er würde die Sache "verfolgen"*. Er meinte aber, der Verband würde ja gar nicht die Einzelhändler vertreten, sondern nur die Zweiradindustrie, also die Hersteller.  Ich habe ihm gesagt, daß die Industrie auf die Händler und deren Bestellungen angewiesen ist und somit ein Interesse daran haben sollte. Das Gesetz würde ja sehr wahrscheinlich den Umsatz negativ beinflussen (darauf hätte er auch selbst kommen können, oder?). 

*Nach diesen Erläuterungen bat er mich, ihm Informationen zu der Sache zuzusenden. Er würde das dann an die Mitglieder des Verbandes weiterleiten, die wiederum ihre Händler informieren könnten.*

Ist schon seltsam, daß H. Neuberger das nicht schon selbst eingefallen ist - er sagte, er sei selbst Mountainbiker und würde im Taunus fahren ... 

@ Svenos: Danke, der Tipp war gut. Vielleicht wurde er schon mal kontaktiert, dann aber wohl nicht mit dem richtigen "Nachdruck".


----------



## Ted77 (1. August 2012)

Wieso wundert es mich nicht das sich ein Verteter der Industrie sich in Sachen "Weltfremdheit" sich auf der gleichen Stufe bewegt wie ein Grossteil der Politiker...

Wenn er wirklich im Taunus MTB fährt und nen Draht zu seinem Business hat, hätte ihm wohl schon was zu Ohren kommen müssen bezüglich der geplanten Gesetzesänderungen


----------



## franzam (1. August 2012)

Es gibt auch Fahrradhändler, die z.Z. vor lauter Arbeit nichts mitkriegen. Man sollte sich momentan wirklich die Mühe machen mit was Gedrucktem für die Schaufenster bei ihnen aufzukreuzen.
Auch wären Handzelttel ( auch mit den Aussagen des Oberjägers im HR ) für die Ausflugsgaststätten an den Radwegen nicht schlecht:
Wald in Zukunft für Wanderer und Radler tabu?


----------



## MissQuax (1. August 2012)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Wieso wundert es mich nicht das sich ein Verteter der Industrie sich in Sachen "Weltfremdheit" sich auf der gleichen Stufe bewegt wie ein Grossteil der Politiker...
> 
> Wenn er wirklich im Taunus MTB fährt und nen Draht zu seinem Business hat, hätte ihm wohl schon was zu Ohren kommen müssen bezüglich der geplanten Gesetzesänderungen



Es ist ihm ja "zu Ohren gekommen" und er hat die Sache "verfolgt" - nur nichts unternommen!


----------



## Ted77 (1. August 2012)

Ufff. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (1. August 2012)

Wir haben die in Hessen ansässigen Händler angeschrieben und Flyer, Plakate sowie Unterschriftenlisten verschickt. Einige der Adressen in der Datenbank waren aber anscheinend nicht mehr taufrisch, so dass auch ein paar Sendungen zurück kamen.


----------



## franzam (1. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Wir haben die in Hessen ansässigen Händler angeschrieben und Flyer, Plakate sowie Unterschriftenlisten verschickt. Einige der Adressen in der Datenbank waren aber anscheinend nicht mehr taufrisch, so dass auch ein paar Sendungen zurück kamen.


----------



## Bodenprobe (1. August 2012)

Ich bin immer noch nicht über die Korrup.... äh ich meine den Interessenkonflikt beim BUND, in Verbindung mit einer Niveaureduzierung auf Bildzeitungsniveau hinweg.

Das ist nicht das Niveau, welches ich dem BUND (als Ganzes) bisher zugeschrieben hätte. Da erwarte ich einen eindeutig wissenschaftlicheren Ansatz. Für diese offensichtliche Anspruchsreduzierung bin ich auch nicht bereit, weiterhin Geld zu spenden. Davon werden dann Organisationen profitieren die wissenschaftlicher arbeiten, die ich aus diesem Grunde erst nehmen kann, die mir mein Geld wert sind.

Darüber hinaus spende ich prinzipiell für keine Umweltorganisation, mit Interessenvermengungen der vorliegenden Art.

Das werde ich auch dem Vorstand die Tage mit *eingeschriebenem Brief* in ähnlicher Form mitteilen.

Es steht natürlich jedem frei ähnlich....


----------



## Bodenprobe (1. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Wir haben die in Hessen ansässigen Händler angeschrieben und Flyer, Plakate sowie Unterschriftenlisten verschickt. Einige der Adressen in der Datenbank waren aber anscheinend nicht mehr taufrisch, so dass auch ein paar Sendungen zurück kamen.



Ich glaube die Händer sind gar nicht sonderlich daran interessiert, ihre Kunden mit der Nase drauf zu stoßen, keine MTBs mehr zu kaufen...


----------



## Athabaske (2. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch nicht über die Korrup.... äh ich meine den Interessenkonflikt beim BUND, in Verbindung mit einer Niveaureduzierung auf Bildzeitungsniveau hinweg....


...nur um zu verhindern ebenfalls auf eine tiefes Niveau zu fallen. Wo war noch die Verbindung von BUND und Korruption/Interessenskonflikt?


----------



## Tilman (2. August 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nur um zu verhindern ebenfalls auf eine tiefes Niveau zu fallen. Wo war noch die Verbindung von BUND und Korruption/Interessenskonflikt?



Hier sehe ich auch keinen schwerwiegenden Interessenkonflikt, sondern den peinlichen Drang, nach dem Motto "Wir sind auch noch da" in der Presse aufzuschlagen. Dabei heraus kommt aber lediglich (ebenso peinliches) widersprüchliches Handeln, indem man z.B. als BUND, der sonst der Autogesellschaft immer eine Absage erteilt, die KFZ-Regel des  §15 Abs.2  befürwortet und selber ausgerechnet dann schmale Wege in Gruppen beradelt, wenn es um die äußerst sensible Wildkatze geht. Wenn da mal nicht §15 Abs.4 griffe, der ja zumindest aus einigen Teilen des BUND dann auch vorsorglich abgelehnt wird......
Am Rande bemerkt: Daß es im BUND (LV Niedersachsen) auch schräge Sachen gibt, dazu siehe http://www.igsz.eu/NG2.htm. Aber im Gegensatz dazu hatte in Sachen Geld und Spenden die BUND (Hessen) Funktionärin Dr. Claudia v. Eisenhart-Rothe (ehem Weiand)  die Sache durchaus vernünftig auf den Punkt gebracht "_(....)  Wobei wir nicht jede Spende annehmen, wir haben eine sehr strenge  Regelung. Wer versprechen sollte, Nistkästen für Fledermäuse und Meisen  aufzubauen, dafür aber einen halben Wald roden möchte, stößt bei uns auf  Granit. Dann klagen wir lieber."_ So, wie ich die Dame kenne, macht sie das auch.​ Deshalb rege ich mich über den BUND zumindest hier nicht auf, zumal es wichtigere Lobbies gibt, die das Waldgesetz so, wie vorgelegt, gerne hätten und für die man deshalb  die nötige Zeit investieren sollte, um ihnen politisch auf die Füße zu treten.


----------



## Athabaske (2. August 2012)

...ok, den Zusammenhang hatte ich auch mitbekommen, aber Korruption ist schon ein wenig ein starker Vorwurf. Damit sollte man nicht gerade bei jeder Gelegenheit um sich werfen!

Ansonsten, hier an dieser Stelle, ein großes Lob an alle Engagierten und an die DIMB, so bewegt sich etwas!


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2012)

korruption sehe ich auch nicht - einen interessenkonflikt aber schon. denn:



sipaq schrieb:


> Die gute Frau Claudia von Eisenhart Rothe (ehemals Claudia Weiand) ist die Vorsitze des BUND Königstein-Glashütten. Sie ist verheiratet mit Christoph von Eisenhart Rothe, seines Zeichens Landesgeschäftsführer der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald (SDW), die Mountainbikern nicht sonderlich wohlgesonnen ist, siehe http://www.sdw.de/waldwissen/verhalten-im-wald/waldknigge/ (dort runterscrollen bis "M").



die gute frau caudia von eisenhart rothe muss sich schon fragen lassen, warum sie derartige hasstiraden loslässt und ob sie damit die interessen des bund vertritt oder den bund schlicht für die interessen des sdw einspannt. ohne auf ihre verbindung zu diesem verein hinzuweisen. 

genauso wie man immer wieder auf die verbindung von puttrich zur industrie hinweisen muss.


----------



## Matze1983 (2. August 2012)

Gibts mittlerweile Ideen für eine Demo o. Ä.? Klingelkonzert vor dem Landtag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (2. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> korruption sehe ich auch nicht - einen interessenkonflikt aber schon...


Vollkommen d'accord!


----------



## Svenos (2. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> korruption sehe ich auch nicht - einen interessenkonflikt aber schon. denn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe am Montag der Führungsebene des BUND folgende Mail geschickt und warte noch auf eine Antwort:

_Lieber Herr Weiger,_
_in der heutigen Online-Ausgabe der Frankfurter Rundschau (__http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg/hochtaunus-bund--radeln-nur-auf-breiten-waldwegen,1472864,16748508,view,DEFAULT.html__) hat sich die BUND-Vorsitzende des Hochtaunskreises - Frau von Eisenhart-Rothe mit einem sehr massiven Angriff gegen die Radfahrer zu Wort gemeldet, der durch wenig Sachlichkeit und noch weniger Faktenwissen zu glänzen wusste. Frau von Eisenhart-Rothe gibt dort lediglich die von der hessischen Forstlobby geschürten Vorurteile unreflektiert wieder und lässt auch keinen Spielraum für regionale Konsenslösungen zu. 
Ist das eine Einzelmeinung oder steht der gesamte BUND hinter diesen Aussagen? Letzeres würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern, da ich immer dachte, dass der BUND sich nicht von wirtschaftliche Einzelinteressen vereinnahmen lässt. Den darum geht es den Inititatoren des neuen Gesetzentwurfs letztlich. Der NABU hat dies erkannt und sich entsprechend positioniert.
Mich würde auch interessieren, wie die Aussagen von Frau Eisenhart-Rothe zu den bisherigen Aktivitäten des BUND passen. Der BUND hat vom 3. bis 9.06 diesen Jahres eine sogenannte "Benefiz-Mountainbiketour  Radeln für die Katz" durch den bayrischen Wald veranstaltet. Auf Ihrer Internetseite wird darüber ausführlich berichtet. Interessant war für mich die Tatsache, dass die Tour genau über solche schmalen Wege führte (siehe Fotostrecke: __http://www.bund.net/index.php?id=15673__), die Frau von Eisenhart-Rothe so vehement für Radfahrer gesperrt haben möchte. Sie müssen zugeben, dass darin ein kleiner Widerspruch versteckt ist, den Sie vielleicht aufklären können. Ansonsten sehe ich den BUND in einem Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen_
_ - ein Naturfreund und Radsportler aus Hessen_

Wenn der BUND schlau ist, wird er Frau von E-R "einbremsen" bevor sie noch mehr Flurschaden anrichtet (bietet sich doch für ein nettes Wortspiel an) und Mitgliedererosion einsetzt.

Bei der "Botanischen Vereinigung" ist es das gleiche Spiel. Da poltert ein lokaler Vertreter mit "netten Parolen" los und der Vorstand hat keine Ahnung. Ich habe den Herrn dann mal diesbezüglich aufgeklärt, seitdem Schweigen im Walde.


----------



## Svenos (2. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile Ideen für eine Demo o. Ä.? Klingelkonzert vor dem Landtag?


 
Da würde sich doch der 22.8 anbieten, wenn die Herren und Damen in Wiesbaden das neue Gesetz besprechen wollen. 
Wir könnten doch das Bowling Green vor dem Kurhaus mal "beradeln". Das ist ganzjährig mit einem nicht geländegängigen PKW befahrbar Jede Wette!!!!


----------



## Matze1983 (2. August 2012)

Ich bin eher für jede Menge Radler vor dem Landtag, kreisfahren auf dem Marktplatz, Flash-Mob-Style!


----------



## Athabaske (2. August 2012)

...aber bitte mit StVO-zugelassenen Rädern, sonst gibts eine Diskussion über die schlimmen Verkehrsrowdies statt einer über Legalize Freeride!


----------



## Svenos (2. August 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...aber bitte mit StVO-zugelassenen Rädern, sonst gibts eine Diskussion über die schlimmen Verkehrsrowdies statt einer über Legalize Freeride!


 

Und ganz wichtig:
Viele Kinder und Hunde mitbringen. Das zieht immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (2. August 2012)

Das ist ein bissel OT, aber ich finde es trotzdem interessant:

"Die Wahrheit über die Jagd - Evolutionsbiologe Prof. Josef Helmut Reichholf widerlegt Jägerlügen"

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ls-m1kDwVY"]Die Wahrheit Ã¼ber die Jagd - Evolutionsbiologe Prof. Josef Helmut Reichholf  widerlegt JÃ¤gerlÃ¼gen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das wohl die Art der Jagd zu den Verbissschäden führt, wurde hier schon irgendwo gepostet, aber den Zusammenhang mit der "Zucht" des Rotwildes finde ich spannend.


----------



## Matze1983 (2. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig:
> Viele Kinder und Hunde mitbringen. Das zieht immer


 
Ich pack die Nachbarn ein!


----------



## Holger24 (2. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Hier sehe ich auch keinen schwerwiegenden Interessenkonflikt, sondern den peinlichen Drang, nach dem Motto "Wir sind auch noch da" in der Presse aufzuschlagen.


Das Motto könnte auch lauten "ICH - Fr.Eisenhardt- bin auch noch da!". Ich habe den BUND angeschrieben und eine ganz nette Antwort von einem Mitarbeiter aus dem Naturschutzreferat bekommen. Was der geschrieben hat, stellt auch natürlich auch nicht die "offizielle Position" des BUND dar, hat sich aber ganz vernünftig angehört. Z.B. dass es verschiedene Meinungen (und keine "offizielle Position") zu Radeln im Wald beim BUND gibt, dass er eine pauschale Wegbreitenregelung für nicht vernünftig hält, Fr.Eisenhardt IHRE Meinung wiedergegeben hat, der Gesetzentwurf ein "ungelenker Versuch" sei, extreme Auswüchse des MTB-Sport in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Möchte hier nicht den ganzen Text posten, da ich die Mail "privat" bekommen habe, aber ich denke es gibt auch im BUND genau wie bei den MTBlern genug Flachschippen, aber auch jede Menge vernünftiger Leute. Ist ja nicht die CDU...


----------



## nightprowler (2. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Gibts mittlerweile Ideen für eine Demo o. Ä.? Klingelkonzert vor dem Landtag?



40000 Biker/innen legen Wiesbaden lahm.

Herrlicher Gedanke.


----------



## Svenos (2. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> 40000 Biker/innen legenWiesbaden lahm.
> 
> Herlicher Gedanke.


 
Ich überlege gerade. Eigentlich wäre ein Samstag oder Sonntag besser. Zum einen bekämen wir dann bestimmt mehr Teilnehmer zusammen. Zum anderen könnte man dann noch einen schönen Korso durch das Nerotal in den Taunus machen. Selbstverständlich nur auf den künftig erlaubten Wegen.


----------



## franzam (2. August 2012)

Leider sind mir da 400km doch zu weit


----------



## Asrael (2. August 2012)

Macht euch ma keinen Kopp, da ist längst was in Planung


----------



## nightprowler (2. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Macht euch ma keinen Kopp, da ist längst was in Planung



Hoffentlich kann ich da, denn es wird Zeit  Kante zu zeigen.

Gott sei Dank sind die Zeiten der 2 Parteienlandschaft vorbei, als man nur zwischen Kotze oder Gülle wählen konnte.

Und von wegen jetzt kein Parteienbashing zu betreiben,wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?

Habe ja wirklich überlegt dem BUND beizutreten(Autobahn quer durch das Hochsauerland -Richtung Hessen), aber wenn die so Meinungen vertreten,nein Danke.

Uwe


----------



## Tilman (2. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Macht euch ma keinen Kopp, da ist längst was in Planung



So ist es.

Ich, ohne Betriebsgeheimnisse zu verraten (bin beruflich, politisch und dimb-mäßig an der Sache dran) gehe davon aus, daß der aktuelle Text beerdigt werden wird. Insoweit sollte man die Demo-Energie aufbewahren, bis ein endgültiger Text ins Verfahren geht. Dann wird zudem zu klären sein, wer Ansprechpartner wäre.

Denn der Landtag ist momentan sowieso die falsche Adresse. Vielmehr hat uns das Fachministerium, nicht der Landtag, diesen gesetzlichen Kuckucksei-Entwurf  ins Nest gelegt. Der Landtag ist an der Sache momentan noch gar nicht offiziell beteiligt.


----------



## franzam (2. August 2012)

Dei Erfahrung zeigt zumindest hier in Bayern, dass, wenn großer politischer Gegenwind aufzukommen droht, auch Ministerialbeamten recht schnell ihre Meinung ändern können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechkopp (2. August 2012)

Neues in der Zeitung

http://www.fnp.de/nnp/region/lokale...-wald-bald-verboten-_rmn01.c.10038643.de.html


----------



## Asrael (2. August 2012)

Luci hält den Wirbel um die Fahradwege übrigens für übertrieben...


----------



## Harvester (2. August 2012)

Endlich mal ein Bericht ohne "die bösen Biker" und sogar die Aussage von Frau Puttrich bekommt noch ein Argumentationskonter


----------



## Tilman (2. August 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bericht ohne "die bösen Biker" und sogar die Aussage von Frau Puttrich bekommt noch ein Argumentationskonter



.....wobei der Konter-Schreiber aber auch ermüdet gewesen ist, denn wenn er schreibt  "Eine Beeinträchtigung [Anm.: des Waldes] ist immer zu erwarten, den Wald betreten ohne ihn  zu beeinträchtigen ist nicht möglich", dann ist das schlichtweg Quatsch.


----------



## Harvester (2. August 2012)

ich meinte den letzten Satz im Artikel


----------



## franzam (3. August 2012)

Hat zwar nix mit dem Hessichen Waldgesetz zu tun, aber was zur Unterhaltung braucht man ja auch:
http://jaegerblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## Hebus (3. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich mal wieder ein kleines bisschen OT, aber passt hier vllt trotzdem ganz gut rein: Wie sieht da denn mit der Haftung im Wald aus? Also aus Sicht der Waldbesitzer. Ich hab neulich gehoert, dass man die eventuell haftbar machen kann, wenn man sich in dernen Wald was tut? Klingt fuer mich ziemlich idiotisch. Ist ja schliesslich Natur. Ich kann als Waldbesitzer ja schlecht staendig alle Baeume im Blick haben. Hat jemand 1-2 gute Links dazu, die man als Quelle nehmen koennte?


----------



## franzam (3. August 2012)

http://www.baeumeundrecht.de/vsp/pdf/verblwaldweg.pdf
http://www.stmi.bayern.de/imperia/m...nung/_strassenrecht/a-z/verkehrssicherung.pdf
http://www.aid.de/shop/addinfo_files/1418.pdf
http://www.landgericht-hannover.nie...vigation_id=13989&article_id=58559&_psmand=58


----------



## Svenos (3. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Luci hält den Wirbel um die Fahradwege übrigens für übertrieben...


 
Das ist doch verständlich. Ein Problem, das mich nicht betrifft, das existiert auch nicht!
Das war schon immer die Denke der Christdemokraten. 
Die hessische Landesregierung arbeitet schon seit Herrn Koch nach dem Motto: "Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht" (siehe z.B Nachtflugverbot).

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie die uns den ganzen Schwachsinn mit dem Waldgesetz noch als Errungenschaft verkaufen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (3. August 2012)

Nun auch ein Artikel im Regionalteil der FAZ:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/forstgesetz-streit-um-waldwege-11842045.html

Kommentare sind möglich und wohl auch nötig...

Grüße
P.


----------



## Asrael (3. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Das ist doch verständlich. Ein Problem, das mich nicht betrifft, das existiert auch nicht!
> Das war schon immer die Denke der Christdemokraten.
> Die hessische Landesregierung arbeitet schon seit Herrn Koch nach dem Motto: "Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht" (siehe z.B Nachtflugverbot).



Das wird sich 2013 hoffentlich ändern.
Ich mein reicht es nicht, dass ich pünktlich um 5:15 vom ersten eintrudelnden Flieger geweckt werde?
Nein jetzt darf ich auch nicht mehr in den Wald...


----------



## Svenos (3. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Das wird sich 2013 hoffentlich ändern.
> Ich mein reicht es nicht, dass ich pünktlich um 5:15 vom ersten eintrudelnden Flieger geweckt werde?
> Nein jetzt darf ich auch nicht mehr in den Wald...


 
Mein Optimismus bezüglich 2013 ist da eher verhalten. Kurz vor der Wahl zieht die CDU wieder die "Jobkarte" oder das Thema "innere Sicherheit" (Ausländer- und Jugendkriminalität) und schon wählt der anständige Hesse wieder wie gewohnt. Da wird Fluglärm wieder relativ und Radfahren ohnehin.
Radfahren sollte ohnehin bestraft werden, weil es ja wachstumsschädlich ist. Was da der Autoindustrie ein jährlicher Schaden (durch nicht verkaufte Autos) entsteht, sollte doch mal berechnet werden. Dann am besten per Fahrradsteuer umgelegt.


----------



## HelmutK (3. August 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Nun auch ein Artikel im Regionalteil der FAZ:
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/forstgesetz-streit-um-waldwege-11842045.html
> 
> Kommentare sind möglich und wohl auch nötig...
> ...


 
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.10042562.de.htm
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...uecksichtnahme-im-Wald-von-allen;art25,601227

BUND, Wanderverbänd, Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald, Waldbesitzer- und Landesjagdverband sowie die Gewerkschaft Bauen, Agrar, Umwelt sind eine Koalition eingegangen ....

Da sind ganz viele Kommentare möglich und dringend nötig. Argumente findet Ihr hier

http://www.dimb.de/presse/presse-ar...aturschutzbundes-hessen-zur-waldgesetznovelle
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...ports_im_Bundesnaturschutzgesetz_12022012.pdf
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

Also fleissig in die Tasten hauen


----------



## Asrael (3. August 2012)

Die Wanderer haben den Schuss nich gehört oder? Wissen die eigentlich wem die da in die Hände spielen?
Und was soll das überhaupt, dass Wanderer Exklusivrechte auf Pfade haben???
Ich Platz glei...


----------



## nightprowler (3. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Das wird sich 2013 hoffentlich ändern.
> Ich mein reicht es nicht, dass ich pünktlich um 5:15 vom ersten eintrudelnden Flieger geweckt werde?
> Nein jetzt darf ich auch nicht mehr in den Wald...



Was beschwerst Du dich,was  willst Du auch im Wald ,Du sollst arbeiten um den ganzen Scheiß zu finanzieren....


Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexes (3. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Was beschwerst Du dich,was  willst Du auch im Wald ,Du sollst arbeiten um den ganzen Scheiß zu finanzieren....
> 
> Uwe



Stimmt, denn die Waldbesitzer werden von unseren Steuergeldern subventioniert, v.a. was den Wegebau bzw. deren Unterhaltung anbelangt ... und dann nehmen sie noch Grobschotter dafür her, sodaß außer Traktoren, Geländewagen und LKW nichts mehr dort fahren kann.

...

*Habt ihr diese Links schon gesehen ? 
Abstimmen ! *

http://www.trax.de/verbannt-hessen-mountainbikes-aus-dem-wald-/id_57865134/index

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/wem-gehoert-der-taunus_rmn01.c.10015308.de.html


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/rmn01.c.10042562.de.htm
> http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/nachri...uecksichtnahme-im-Wald-von-allen;art25,601227
> 
> BUND, Wanderverbänd, Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald, Waldbesitzer- und Landesjagdverband sowie die Gewerkschaft Bauen, Agrar, Umwelt sind eine Koalition eingegangen ....
> ...



Womit dann auch klar ist aus welchen Richtungen die Stimmungmache von wegen "sanfter Tourismus" oder "ruhige Waldnutzung" herkommt. Eben nicht nur von den Wanderverbänden sondern auch gezielt aus anderer Richtung wie dem BUND, der wohl am liebsten jeden aus dem Wald heraus haben will, es aber so nie schreiben würde. Wieso ein MTB Nutzer das "ruhig" nicht "erfüllen" soll wird natürlich nicht erklärt... wäre ja was neues wenn man statt Behauptungen auch mal Argumente liefern würde. Wenn sie nicht vorhanden sind fällt das natürlich schwer.  Ist aber auch eine geschickte oft verwendete Masche des BUND sich immer für etwas einzusetzen, was indirekt etwas anderes ausschließt.


----------



## Asrael (3. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Was beschwerst Du dich,was  willst Du auch im Wald ,Du sollst arbeiten um den ganzen Scheiß zu finanzieren....
> 
> 
> Uwe



Stimmt so hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet.
Die wecken mich möglichst früh auf und versauen mir dat Hobby damit ich möglichst viel arbeite und mehr Steuern Zahl


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wieso ein MTB Nutzer das "ruhig" nicht "erfüllen" soll wird natürlich nicht erklärt...



Das Gefährdungspotential von Mountainbikern liegt halt einfach darin sich lautlos von hinten an die Wanderer heranzupirschen und dabei so viel Lärm zu machen, dass das ganze jagdbare Wild aus der Schußlinie flitzt.


----------



## Harvester (3. August 2012)

klingt leicht widersprüchlich


----------



## uwe50 (3. August 2012)

*41.000* Petitionsunterschriften (eben überschritten), 1.000ende von Radfahrer am 18.8. in Frankfurt auf der Strasse - man wird das in Wiesbaden zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen! 


Mountainbiker macht mit! Verstärkung mit ein paar Tausend Mountainbiker wäre doch in der aktuellen Situation der absolute Hammer.... 

*Reserviert Euch den Termin im Kalender und postet die Veranstaltung wo auch immer.*

*ADFC bike-night 2012*

Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes

*Samstag, 18. August 2012 - 20.00 Uhr, Frankfurt, Römerberg*

Letztes Jahr hatten reichlich 3.000 Nachtbummler ihren Spaß bei dem Event. Diesmal sollen es noch mehr werden aus Frankfurt, Rhein-Main und ganz Hessen. Es wird so langsam gefahren, dass alle mitkommen. ADFC und Polizei sorgen dafür, dass niemand unter die Räder kommt oder im Bahnhofsviertel verloren geht. Diesmal endet die bike-night nach gut zwei Stunden in der Innenstadt. Dort kann der Abend in den umliegenden Kneipen ausklingen. Wer gleich heimfahren will, findet U- und S-Bahnen in der Nähe.

mehr Info hier ...


----------



## bestmove (3. August 2012)

Gegenwind für Mountainbiker


----------



## Bodenprobe (3. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Hier sehe ich auch keinen schwerwiegenden Interessenkonflikt, sondern den peinlichen Drang, nach dem Motto "Wir sind auch noch da" in der Presse aufzuschlagen. Dabei heraus kommt aber lediglich (ebenso peinliches) widersprüchliches Handeln, indem man z.B. als BUND, der sonst der Autogesellschaft immer eine Absage erteilt, die KFZ-Regel des  §15 Abs.2  befürwortet und selber ausgerechnet dann schmale Wege in Gruppen beradelt, wenn es um die äußerst sensible Wildkatze geht. Wenn da mal nicht §15 Abs.4 griffe, der ja zumindest aus einigen Teilen des BUND dann auch vorsorglich abgelehnt wird......
> 
> Deshalb rege ich mich über den BUND zumindest hier nicht auf, zumal es wichtigere Lobbies gibt, die das Waldgesetz so, wie vorgelegt, gerne hätten und für die man deshalb  die nötige Zeit investieren sollte, um ihnen politisch auf die Füße zu treten.



Sorry, die Position kann ich an keinem Ende nachvollziehen:

Das ist ganz sicher NICHT einfach nur "hallo ich will auch etwas sagen". Das ist eine Aufrtagstellungnahme und zwar der reinsten und offensichtlichsten Art. Wording, familiäre Verbindung. Das anders zu sehen fällt mir doch arg schwer.
Weiterhin gibt es in der Außenwirkung beim wenig informierten Politiker, Verbandsvertreter und Bürger kaum ein durchschlagenderes "Plakat" für die Forstlobby, als das Siegel "proofed by BUND"! Die Multiplikatorwirkung wäre m.E. verheerend. Das ließe sich von der Gegenseite bestens vermarkten!!

Das K-Wort trifft im formal-juristischen Sinne sicher nicht zu, deshalb habe ich es auch nicht ausgeschrieben, sondern es als "Interessenkonflikt" bezeichnet. Aber dieser geht kaum deutlicher.

Im realen Leben differenziere ich allerdings Begriffe wie Interessenkonflikt, Vetternwirtschaft oder Korruption nicht sonderlich. In meinem Wertesystem liegen die recht einig beieinander an der selben Stelle.


----------



## Tilman (3. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> BUND, Wanderverbänd, Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald, Waldbesitzer- und Landesjagdverband sowie die Gewerkschaft Bauen, Agrar, Umwelt sind eine Koalition eingegangen ....



Interessant wäre es nun, ob der Haufen auch 'mal triftige Argumente zu bieten hat. Falsch ist jedenfalls u.a. 


daß so wie z.B. Thomas Norgall (BUND) unterschwellig behauptet, Leute gefordert hätten, daß Biken im ganzen Wald möglich sein müßte, denn auch die Biker fordern das nicht, wer also dann?
.
Cross Country Fahren bedeute, daß man mit dem MTB  quer durch den Wald fährt,
.
daß es dringenden Handlungsbedarf gebe, denn lt. Ministerium herrscht auf 99% der Fläche Ruhe (also bein Benutzungskonflikt) im Wald,
.
daß, wie kaum noch zählbare Mengen an Leuten (auch L. Puttrich) behaupten, Vereinbarungen mit den Waldbesitzern wegen Trails seien bislang nicht möglich gewesen seien (das ist auch jetzt möglich, nur der Verwaltungsweg würde sich etwas ändern),
.
daß die Landesregierung wüßte, was passiert, wenn zwar im Gesetz etwas von Vereinbarungen mit den Waldbesitzern wg. Trails steht, aber die Waldbesitzer einfach nicht mitmachen wollen,
.
davon auszugehen, auch nur einer der Verbände habe eine praktikable Anwendung der KFZ-Regel" oder "mehrere Leute Regel" präsentiert, z.B. 
.
welche KFZ-Kenntnisse (Geländegängigkeit,...) auch Jugendliche oder Nicht-Führerschein-Inhaber haben müßten, oder
.
wo man mit mehr als einer Person, also mit "mehreren Leuten", den Waldbesitzer findet, um mit ihm "den gleichen Zweck" und die "zu befürchtenden Waldbeeinträchtigungen" diskutieren zu können
.
 
die Annahme, daß auch nur einer der Verbände hätte begründen können, warum auch Rollstühle bzw. ihre Fahrer von der "KFZ-Regel" betroffen sind,
.
die Annahme, daß auch nur einer der Verbände eine wissenschaftlich "wasserdichte" Arbeit präsentieren könnte, daß Wegebreiten oder -tiefgründigkeiten eine forstökologische Auswirkung des Radfahrens auf den betroffenen Wegen hätten,
.
daß auch nur einer der Leute in der o.g. Koalition, aber auch im Landtag und in der Landesregierung, jemals ein Wort über die personellen und finanziellen Auswirkungen des Gesetzes oder Alternativen hierzu allgemein erkennbar verloren hätte (derartige Angaben sind bei anderen Gesetzvorlagen Standard!)


daß mit dem neuen Gesetz Ordnung im Wald entstünde. Denn das ist keine Frage des Waldgesetzes, sondern eine Frage der forstilichen Personalausstattung bislang wie auch künftig, also eine Frage nach den Etats des Landes, der Kommunen und der Privaten,
.
daß das neue Gesetz nötig sei (so das Ministerium), weil das alte interpretierbar gewesen sei, denn das Ministerium (Pressesperecher Neels)  fordert sogar öffentlich zum "genauen Interpretieren" des neuen Gesetzes auf, wohl weil, so vermute ich,  das Volk nach seiner Meinung zu blöd sei, dieses mit heißer Nadel gestrickte Werk zu kapieren.


----------



## Tilman (3. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Sorry, die Position kann ich an keinem Ende nachvollziehen:
> 
> Das ist ganz sicher NICHT einfach nur "hallo ich will auch etwas sagen". Das ist eine Aufrtagstellungnahme und zwar der reinsten und offensichtlichsten Art. Wording, familiäre Verbindung. Das anders zu sehen fällt mir doch arg schwer.
> Weiterhin gibt es in der Außenwirkung beim wenig informierten Politiker, Verbandsvertreter und Bürger kaum ein durchschlagenderes "Plakat" für die Forstlobby, als das Siegel "proofed by BUND"! Die Multiplikatorwirkung wäre m.E. verheerend. Das ließe sich von der Gegenseite bestens vermarkten!!
> ...



Ich stecke in der Diskussion auch aus beruflichen Gründen mitten drin. Auch wenn Frau Dr. Eisenhart-Rothe mit dem Papst verheiratet wäre, der eheliche Aspekt (zumal erst wenige Wochen aktuell) wurde bisher nie angerührt. Diese Sache anzusprechen, stößt übrigens auch bei manchen unserer Mitstreiter negativ auf, weil hier vermutet, aber nicht bewiesen wird. Hinzu kommt, daß die Kongruenz von BUND und SDW schon seit vielen Jahren auffällt, also eher nicht hochzeitsabhängig ist. 

Hingegen sind die Argumente des BUND z.T. (beweisbar) so dämlich wie die seiner freiwilligen oder unfreiwilligen Mitstreiter. Da macht es Sinn diese Argumente schlichtweg zu attackieren und zu widerlegen. 

Hierbei sollte man die finanziellen Aspekte des Gesetzsvollzugs nicht unterschätzen und dahingehend viel mehr nachhaken. Nicht umsonst wird dieses (m.E. mindestens achtstellige Euro-Summen ansprechende) Problem politisch unter der Decke gehalten. Denn 


entweder, das Problem ist nicht so wie behauptet (dann braucht man kein neues Personal und alles ist heiße Luft) 
.
oder es ist so, wie behauptet, dann aber ist das Gesetz an einer handwerklich essentiellen Stelle, nämlich beim Thema Haushaltsdeckung, Schrott.
Spätestens dann müßte man sich bei der zweiten Version fragen, wie sie insoweit unbemerkt den bisherigen Dienstweg überstehen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexes (3. August 2012)

Beim Zeichnen der Petition kann man übrigens ruhig auch den Klarnamen nennen, wenn man nicht gerade in der Holzbranche tätig ist ...


----------



## Tilman (3. August 2012)

Siehe auch zum "Gegenwind" die Rhein Neckar Zeitung. Liest man den Artikel jedoch, bleibt nur heiße Luft übrig. Die Forderungen der Verbände sind nett, aber dafür braucht man kein neues Gesetz. Das ist alles auch mit der geltenden Rechtslage machbar.

Man kann kommentieren!


----------



## Bodenprobe (3. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich stecke in der Diskussion auch aus beruflichen Gründen mitten drin. Auch wenn Frau Dr. Eisenhart-Rothe mit dem Papst verheiratet wäre, der eheliche Aspekt (zumal erst wenige Wochen aktuell) wurde bisher nie angerührt. Diese Sache anzusprechen, stößt übrigens auch bei manchen unserer Mitstreiter negativ auf, weil hier vermutet, aber nicht bewiesen wird. Hinzu kommt, daß die Kongruenz von BUND und SDW schon seit vielen Jahren auffällt, also eher nicht hochzeitsabhängig ist.
> 
> Hingegen sind die Argumente des BUND z.T. (beweisbar) so dämlich wie die seiner freiwilligen oder unfreiwilligen Mitstreiter. Da macht es Sinn diese Argumente schlichtweg zu attackieren und zu widerlegen.
> 
> ...



Gute Ausführung!

Dass "solche" Vermutungen als bloße Vermutungen negativ aufstoßen empfinde ich allerdings als etwas sonnig. Denn mehr kann es schließlich an dieser Stelle per Definition nicht sein. Aber eben auch nicht WENIGER. Mit Vermutungen beginnt "Alles". Und diese VERMUTUNG ist schließlich nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen, es sei denn man verneint das reale Leben und die potentiellen Wirkungen von Familienbeziehungen, insbesondere im politischen Umfeld.

Und ein anderer User hat es bereits vor einigen Seiten formuliert: Wer keine Hintergründe vermutet (mehr geht eben nicht, auch nicht bezgl. der bereits vorgetragenen "Vermutungen" über die familiären Verbindungen von Frau Puttrich) bekommt kein wirkliches Verständnis über potentielle Hintergründe.

Nichtsdestotrotz muss man beim Aufstellen von Vermutungen immer vor Augen haben, dass es sich lediglich um (wenn auch fundierte) Vermutungen handelt.
Darüber hinaus geht es hier um eine politische Debatte; da ist "die Vermutung" noch die harmloseste Waffe......

Die herrschende Meinung, die Gesetzesinitiative sei eine konzertierte Aktion der Forstlobby, ist schließlich auch eine bloße (begründete) Vermutung. Die stellt allerdings keiner in Frage und, die stößt offenbar auch nicht negativ auf.

Etwas im lufleeren Raum dieses "negative" Aufstoßen für mein Begriff.

Aber egal, lassen wir es dabei, keine Energie auf solche Diskussionen verschwenden. Und für die zart besaiteten: Sorry.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2012)

Wir haben doch ausreichend durchschlagende Argumente sowohl der Vernunft als auch rechtlich auf unserer Seite, so dass wir die Auseinandersetzung durchaus weiterhin auf der sachlichen Ebene erfolgreich weiterführen können.

Zudem zeigt sich doch nach und nach deutliche Bewegung auch bei den Regierungsparteien. Ich halte daher zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt weder etwas von Parteienbashing noch von Angriffen auf beteiligte Personen indem man Vermutungen nach geht. 

Trotz der verzweifelten Gegenwehr verschiedener anderer Interessengruppen, sieht`s für unser Anliegen mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so schlecht aus. Die Bereitschaft uns entgegenzukommen würde ich ungern durch taktisch ungünstige Manöver gefährdet sehen.

Die Lobbyisten der Gegenseite vermuten auch, wir stören das Wild, zerstören die Wälder, gefährden andere Erholungssuchende - das ist eine Ebene, auf der ich mich nicht bewegen möchte. Lasst uns lieber bei den harten Fakten bleiben; da sind wir weit im Vorteil.


----------



## Bodenprobe (3. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Lobbyisten der Gegenseite vermuten auch, wir stören das Wild, zerstören die Wälder, gefährden andere Erholungssuchende - das ist eine Ebene, auf der ich mich nicht bewegen möchte. Lasst uns lieber bei den harten Fakten bleiben; da sind wir weit im Vorteil.



Und wir sehen wie weit sie damit kommen!
Wer sich ausschließlich auf Fakten stützt, verschenkt im politischen Diskurs Potential.
Fakten, Fakten und normals Fakten; und dann dazu "diese anderen Dinge" aus dem politischen Wandschrank.

Aber Eins ist definitiv: Ich kenne den genauen Stand der Sache, die im  Hintergrund abläuft, nicht. Und aus diesem Grunde halte ich jetzt tatsächlich besser meine Klappe!


----------



## Tilman (3. August 2012)

Klekih-petra schrieb:


> Die Zeigefingerheber mit den Fakten werden im Prozess der öffentlichen politischen Meinungsbildung zu einsamen Kassandra-Rufern, die zwar Recht haben, aber trotzdem überhört werden.
> 
> Die ganze Mespoche aus CDU/Großgrundbesitzer von und zu/Jägerschaf/Holzindustrie/etc. mag zwar blöd wie Stroh sein, ihre Pfründe wussten sie aber bisher immer noch locker zu verteidigen.
> 
> Und den Schöngeistern, denen es nur und ausschließlich um ein paar Gesetzesformulierungen geht, die vor dem ganzen Drumherum aus Filzokratie und Lobbyistentum die Augen verschließen, sei gesagt: Zu der Schlammschlacht, zu der Ihr nicht den Mut habt, sind DIE im Zweifelsfalle immer bereit und DIE sind gut darin, wie man ja jetzt schon an der Stimmungsmache allein durch stetes Wiederholen von Lügenstatements sieht.



Wenn die Schlammschlacht im Wald losgeht und Radfahrer sich mit dem konkreten Gesetz werden herumschlagen müssen, wird ihnen die Politik (oder gar politischer Frust, s.o.) ziemlich egal, Rechtssicherheit aber umso wichtiger sein. 

Nebenbei, ich bin mit Filzokratie und Ungereimtheiten ziemlich vertraut (vgl. auch z.B. http://www.windknast.igsz.de oder http://www.igsz.eu/NG2.htm).  Aber obwohl ich  die Augen davor nicht verschließe, verschließe ich dann mein Maul, wenn mir in dem Moment die Schlammschlacht im Wald und die Biker wichtiger sind, als den Filz dieser Welt zu bejammern.


----------



## Alexes (4. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Die herrschende Meinung, die Gesetzesinitiative sei eine konzertierte Aktion der Forstlobby, ist schließlich auch eine bloße (begründete) Vermutung. Die stellt allerdings keiner in Frage und, die stößt offenbar auch nicht negativ auf.



Nein, nein, es ist eine Verschwörung der Hafenarbeiter, zusammen mit dem Lehrerverband !


----------



## Alexes (4. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wir haben doch ausreichend durchschlagende Argumente sowohl der Vernunft als auch rechtlich auf unserer Seite, so dass wir die Auseinandersetzung durchaus weiterhin auf der sachlichen Ebene erfolgreich weiterführen können.
> 
> Zudem zeigt sich doch nach und nach deutliche Bewegung auch bei den Regierungsparteien. Ich halte daher zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt weder etwas von Parteienbashing noch von Angriffen auf beteiligte Personen indem man Vermutungen nach geht.
> 
> ...



Man kann doch das eine tun, ohne das andere zu lassen ! 

Politik wird nicht nur mit Fakten gemacht, sondern auch - und ich würde sogar sagen vor allem: Mit Emotionen ! 

Und wenn öffentlich bekannt wird, daß Puttcher oder wie die Tante heißt mit der Forstwirtschaft ins Bett geht (wortwörtlich), dann dürfte einigen Leute ein Licht aufgehen ... auch und gerade unter den Wanderern und selbsternannten Naturschützern vom BUND usw. !


----------



## Alexes (4. August 2012)

Klekih-petra schrieb:


> Die Zeigefingerheber mit den Fakten werden im Prozess der öffentlichen politischen Meinungsbildung zu einsamen Kassandra-Rufern, die zwar Recht haben, aber trotzdem überhört werden.
> 
> Die ganze Mespoche aus CDU/Großgrundbesitzer von und zu/Jägerschaf/Holzindustrie/etc. mag zwar blöd wie Stroh sein, ihre Pfründe wussten sie aber bisher immer noch locker zu verteidigen.
> 
> Und den Schöngeistern, denen es nur und ausschließlich um ein paar Gesetzesformulierungen geht, die vor dem ganzen Drumherum aus Filzokratie und Lobbyistentum die Augen verschließen, sei gesagt: Zu der Schlammschlacht, zu der Ihr nicht den Mut habt, sind DIE im Zweifelsfalle immer bereit und DIE sind gut darin, wie man ja jetzt schon an der Stimmungsmache allein durch stetes Wiederholen von Lügenstatements sieht.



Die Schlammschlacht hat längst begonnen, und sie wurde nicht von uns, sondern von der Gegenseite (Förster, Jäger, Waldbesitzer, Forstindustrie, und auch Wanderer, BUND etc.) eröffnet -- und bisher auch so einseitig geführt. 

Wie du ganz richtig feststellst, sind die ganzen Lügen, die vollkommen bewußt über MTBler von dieser Seite her verbreitet werden, nichts als eine einzige Schlammschlacht. 

Wir können das nicht ignorieren und uns mit Gegenargumenten aus der Patsche ziehen - dadurch lassen wir uns nur in die Defensive drängen ! Die beste Verteidigung aber ist der Angriff ! 

Denn merke: Wenn jemand mit Schlamm wirft, bleibt immer etwas hängen ! Auch wenn alles nur erstunken und erlogen ist - je größer die Lüge, umso eher wird sie geglaubt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (4. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Die Schlammschlacht hat längst begonnen, und sie wurde nicht von uns, sondern von der Gegenseite (Förster, Jäger, Waldbesitzer, Forstindustrie, und auch Wanderer, BUND etc.) eröffnet -- und bisher auch so einseitig geführt.



Widerspruch, denn der Kampf um das Waldgesetz ist - gerade durch unser aller Engagement - bisher nicht einseitig geführt worden 

Wir haben erstmals in der Geschichte unseres Sports unseren bekannten Gegnern nicht die Deutungshoheit überlassen, sondern haben uns zu Wort gemeldet. Entscheidend war und bleibt, dass wir uns zu Wort gemeldet haben (und weiter sollten) und deutlich machen, dass mit uns zu rechnen ist. Die Medien berichten in großen Teilen nicht mehr einseitig, sondern stellen auch unsere Positionen und Meinungen dar. Das hat es so noch nicht gegeben; schaut Euch das noch einmal an:

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

Wir haben es geschafft, dass sich alle Parteien im Landtag bis auf die CDU gegen das Gesetz ausgesprochen haben. Wir haben es geschafft, dass die FDP ihrem Koalitionspartner entgegen getreten ist. Auch das hat es so noch nicht gegeben. Auch hier ist entscheidend, dass wir uns weiter zu Wort melden und deutlich machen, dass man mit uns rechnen muss. Im nächsten Jahr sind Landtagswahlen in Hessen und wir sind Wähler.

Und es lohnt sich durchaus auch, die von unseren Gegnern in den letzten Wochen verbreiteten "Argumente" anzuschauen und wie sich diese verändert haben. Noch mehr lohnt es sich aber anzuschauen, wie noch vor ein paar Wochen diese "Argumente" in den Medien aufgenommen und höchst einseitig zu unseren Lasten dargestellt wurden. Auch da hat sich vieles verändert.

Wir sind sicherlich noch nicht am Ziel und es bleibt noch viel zu tun. Aber wir haben einen großen Vorteil, denn unsere Gegner haben keine "Argumente", sondern nur stereotype Vorurteile zu bieten. Wir dagegen haben Argumente und fundierte Kompetenz in Form von wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und Studien und das haben wir den Medien (Politik ist heute Medienpolitik) und der Öffentlichkeit zeigen können. Entscheidend ist, dass wir zeigen, dass alle bisher vorgetragenen "Argumente" vorgeschoben sind und nicht tragen.

Ich halte es daher für wichtig, dass wir diesen sachlichen, aber auch kämpferischen Kurs fortsetzen. Demnächst das ganze auch auf der Straße, z. B. bei der von unseren Freunden vom ADFC organisierten Bike Night in Frankfurt:


-------

ADFC bike-night 2012 in Frankfurt-Rhein-Main: 18. August 20:30 Uhr

www.adfc-bike-night.de

Der starke Partner rund ums Rad - 26 Jahre ADFC Hessen.

-------

Bitte macht Werbung für die Bike Night und kommt alle


----------



## camaroracer (4. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Die Schlammschlacht hat längst begonnen, und sie wurde nicht von uns, sondern von der Gegenseite (Förster, Jäger, Waldbesitzer, Forstindustrie, und auch Wanderer, BUND etc.) eröffnet -- und bisher auch so einseitig geführt.
> 
> Wie du ganz richtig feststellst, sind die ganzen Lügen, die vollkommen bewußt über MTBler von dieser Seite her verbreitet werden, nichts als eine einzige Schlammschlacht.
> 
> ...


 
*Punktlandung !*


----------



## mr-Lambo (4. August 2012)




----------



## rayc (4. August 2012)

Klekih-petra schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht, dass man sich in Sachen Schlammschlacht auf das unsachliche Niveau der Gegner herablassen sollte, denn im Gegensatz zu deren notorischen Lügenwiederholungen blieb der Protest seitens der MTB-Szene bisher stets sachlich und stand auf sicherem rechtlichen und wissenschaftlich abgesicherten Fundament. Auch ist es sehr beruhigend, dass die DIMB-Leitung in den Medienauftritten sehr sachlich-sympathisch 'rüberkommt und sicherlich auch einen Standpunkt vertritt, den sämtliche MTBler teilen, was ich bei BUND-Mitgliedern und deren selbsternannen Sprechern ehrlichgesagt bezweifle.



Und das ist sehr wichtig und gut so! 

Nicht ohne Grund sind Politiker sehr schlecht angesehen.

Der DIMB und wir sollten bei der jetzigen Strategie bleiben, diese zeigt doch schon Wirkung.
Mehr als ich je erhofft habe.

"Die anderen spielen falsch, deshalb tue ich es auch"
Naja, damit gibt man zu das man selbst keine Moral und Rückgrat hat.
Auf dieses Niveau sollten wir uns nicht hinab bewegen.

ray


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. August 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> "Die anderen spielen falsch, deshalb tue ich es auch"
> Naja, damit gibt man zu das man selbst keine Moral und Rückgrat hat.
> Auf dieses Niveau sollten wir uns nicht hinab bewegen.
> 
> ray


----------



## Harvester (4. August 2012)

ganz so ist es aber nicht. Wenn die Gegenseite Fakten unterschlägt bzw vollig falsche Scheinargumente ins Feld führt ist das was anderes als wenn wir zusätzlich zum Widerlegen dieser Fehler auch noch die wahren Ineressen ansprechen. 

Leicht abgewandelt passt auch der Spruch:
Messe dich nie mit einem Idioten. Erst zieht er dich auf sein Niveau und dann schlägt er dich mit seiner Erfahrung. 

Soll heissen hinterher bekommen wir kein Fleißbienchen eingetragen wenn wir allein sachlich und emotionslos handeln und trotzdem aus den Wald gesperrt werden. Den unbeteiligten Wähler interessiert es nicht in wie weit der Zerstörungsgrad von MTBs im Wald ist aber das "Die da Oben" machen können was sie wollen das stört den kleinen Bürger. Trotz unserer Argumentation wird weiterhin behauptet das wir querfeldein oder auf selbst angelegten Trail fahren wollen. Es reicht nicht diesen Lügen zu widersprechen. Meistens wird darauf in den Artikeln nichtmal eingegangen.
Das "böse" Bildzeitungsniveau wurde schon oft kommentiert aber genau damit macht diese Zeitung Stimmung und beeinflusst die Leser. Lasst es uns zu unserem Vorteil nutzen. 
Warum habe ich noch keinen  Zeitungsartikel gelesen, bei dem die Ineressenskonflikte der Politiker hinterfragt werden? Mann muss die Redaktionen mal drauf stoßen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (4. August 2012)

Morgen ist der Radvierer in Elters (Rhön). 

http://www.radvierer.de/

Ist eine schöne und gut besuchte Veranstaltung. 
Flyer und Unterschriftenlisten gehen mit an den Start. Ist mit dem Veranstalter schon geklärt. 
Mal gespannt wie viele eigentlich immer noch nicht informiert sind und wie die Resonanz ist.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. August 2012)

es regt mich immer noch wahnsinnig auf, dass den (frei)herren möller und von thun nach wie vor nichts besseres einfällt, als ihre fehlinterpretationen zu verbreiten. diese resolution ist lügenpapier sondergleichen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (4. August 2012)

Ich war gestern Abend auf dem Stammtisch des ADFC Gießen und habe noch mal allen die drastischen Folgen des geplanten HWaldG erläutert. Ich habe auch deutlich gemacht, dass von der möglichen Novelle alle Radfahrer und nicht nur MTBler betroffen sind. Der Vorstand möchte jetzt noch einmal eine Presseerklärung an alle Gießener Zeitungen mit dem Standpunkt des ADFC herausgeben.


----------



## HelmutK (5. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> es regt mich immer noch wahnsinnig auf, dass den (frei)herren mÃ¶ller und von thun nach wie vor nichts besseres einfÃ¤llt, als ihre fehlinterpretationen zu verbreiten. diese resolution ist lÃ¼genpapier sondergleichen.



Dass von Waldbesitzern und JÃ¤gern nur stereotype Vorurteile verbreitet werden, wundert ja kaum. Wer keine sachlichen und belegbaren Argumente hat, muss halt auf Volksverdummung setzen. Aber den BUND, der das unterstÃ¼tzt, kÃ¶nnen und sollten wir uns ein wenig intensiver zur Brust nehmen. Die Ansatzpunkte dafÃ¼r findet Ihr hier:

http://www.aube-umweltakademie.de/Dokumente/Leitbild MTB.pdf

Es lohnt sich, dieses Papier genauer zu lesen, nicht nur weil es auch Rolf Spittler vom BUND mit verfasst wurde. Viel interessanter sind die Aussagen, die man darin finden kann und von denen ich nachfolgend nur einige wenige - von ganz vielen - zitiere:

"Wissenschaftliche Studien hingegen attestieren dem Mountainbiking - rÃ¼cksichtsvoll und in geringer quantitativer Belastung ausgefÃ¼hrt - ein hohes MaÃ an UmweltvertrÃ¤glichkeit."
"Das den Mountainbikern immer wieder unterstellte hÃ¤ufige und intensive Querfeldeinfahren findet kaum statt."
"Der optimale Erlebniseffekt des Mountainbikings ist nur auf Wegen zu erreichen. Dies gilt sowohl fÃ¼r das schnelle âDownhillâ-Fahren wie auch fÃ¼r die touristische Fortbewegung auf Strecken, die schmale Pfade enthalten. Lediglich Ãbungen, die die Beherrschung des Mountainbikes in schwierigem GelÃ¤nde zum Ziel haben, werden auch abseits von Wegen durchgefÃ¼hrt. In der Summe sind aber auch diese AusÃ¼bungen sehr selten. Eine umfassende ZerstÃ¶rung der Pflanzendecke ist daher nicht zu befÃ¼rchten."
"Beim Vergleich der Verhaltensweisen von Mountainbikern, Wanderern und Reitern kann keine Ã¼berproportional hohe Naturbelastung durch Mountainbiker festgestellt werden, die eine vordringliche Reglemen-tierung dieser Nutzergruppe rechtfertigen wÃ¼rde. Auch von Wanderen sind lokale ErosionsschÃ¤den durch Trittfolgen bekannt. Reitpferde richten schon bei geringer Frequentierung wesentlich stÃ¤rkeren Schaden an, da sie betrÃ¤chtlich schwerer sind und der Druck des Hufes auf den Boden erheblich hÃ¶her ist."
"Die bestehenden gesetzlichen Regelungen erscheinen grundsÃ¤tzlich als ausreichend.
Nach Â§ 14 des Bundeswaldgesetzes ist das Fahren im Wald abseits von Wegen verboten. Erholungssuchende haben aufeinander RÃ¼cksicht zu nehmen. SÃ¤mtliche Waldbesucher sind verpflichtet, die Natur nicht zu schÃ¤digen."
"Richtig ausgeÃ¼bt, ist das Mountainbiking eine der umweltvertrÃ¤glichsten Sportarten." 
"Es sollte geprÃ¼ft werden, ob Nutzer anderer, weniger umweltvertrÃ¤glicher Sportarten zum Mountainbiking motiviert werden kÃ¶nnen."
"Ein generelles Fahrverbot fÃ¼r Wege unterhalb von 2,00 m Breite, so wie es inzwischen im baden-wÃ¼rttembergischen Landeswaldgesetz verankert ist, zeigt sich bei genauerer Analyse kaum als effektive schadensbegrenzende MaÃnahme." 
"Hingegen ist auf schmalen Wegen zwar eine StÃ¶rung, aber eine relativ gefahrlose Begegnung zu erwarten, sofern keine Absturzgefahr besteht (Hanglagen von Wegen in GebirgsrÃ¤umen). UnfÃ¤lle sind bislang nur in sehr geringem MaÃe eingetreten." 
"GrundsÃ¤tzlich muÃ das Betretungsrecht der freien Natur fÃ¼r Radfahrer erhalten bleiben, so wie es die meisten LÃ¤ndergesetze festgeschrieben haben."

Da haben wir genÃ¼gend Stoff, den wir dem BUND vorhalten kÃ¶nnen. Und wir kÃ¶nnen unter AnfÃ¼hrung dieser und anderer Zitate den BUND fragen, warum er jetzt vollkommen andere Positionen vertritt und sich mit den Waldbesitzern und JÃ¤gern verbÃ¼ndet


----------



## Asrael (5. August 2012)

Wurde das Dokument bereits an die lokale Presse weitergeleitet?


----------



## Bodenprobe (5. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wurde das Dokument bereits an die lokale Presse weitergeleitet?



Und an die Fraktionen, und und und...


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. August 2012)

Herr Müller von der FDP hat auf meine und andere Fragen geantwortet. Es bewegt sich meiner Meinung nach was innerhalb der FDP. 
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/stefan_mueller-487-43386.html


----------



## Tilman (5. August 2012)

Die Broschüre GEMEINSAM FÜR NATUR UND LANDSCHAFT (DOSB, Dt. Bundesstiftung Umwelt), an der deren Erstellung auch die DIMB beteiligt war, kann man vor allem jenen zur Lektüre empfehlen, die in der aktuellen Waldgesetz-Diskussion die Bürokratie dem Denken vorziehen.


----------



## Svenos (6. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Herr Müller von der FDP hat auf meine und andere Fragen geantwortet. Es bewegt sich meiner Meinung nach was innerhalb der FDP.
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/stefan_mueller-487-43386.html


 
Was bewegt sich da? 
Herr Müller redet die Dinge auch nur schön. Er will uns das neue Gesetz noch als Vorteil für die Radfahrer verkaufen. Außerdem behauptet er - wie alle anderen von der Waldlobby - dass die schmalen Pfade schon immer tabu für die Biker waren.


----------



## Tilman (6. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Was bewegt sich da?
> Herr Müller redet die Dinge auch nur schön. Er will uns das neue Gesetz noch als Vorteil für die Radfahrer verkaufen. Außerdem behauptet er - wie alle anderen von der Waldlobby - dass die schmalen Pfade schon immer tabu für die Biker waren.


 
Der Trend ist doch OK und perfekt sind die wenigsten, zumal, wenn ihnen gerade wegen der Pfade dummes Zeug erzählt wird (z.B. vom Waldbeitzerverband), was sie dann glauben.

Der endgültige Gesetzestext wird sowieso nicht der aktuelle Entwurfstext sein, so what!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Der Trend ist doch OK und perfekt sind die wenigsten, zumal, wenn ihnen gerade wegen der Pfade dummes Zeug erzählt wird (z.B. vom Waldbeitzerverband), was sie dann glauben.
> 
> Der endgültige Gesetzestext wird sowieso nicht der aktuelle Entwurfstext sein, so what!



bedenklich ist es dennoch, dass bisher nach wie vor dieser unsinn behauptet wird. das zeigt imho auch, das sachliche argumentation alleine uns nicht weiterbringt. "die" bleiben bie ihren interpretationen, vulgo lügen, und drücken sie auch in die öffentlichkeit durch.


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. August 2012)

Morsche,

ich sehe die Antwort von Herrn Müller etwas differenzierter:
_
 Intention der Gesetzesformulierung, die wir ändern werden, *war es*, dass  bspw. *Pfade, die durch Wildwechsel entstehen, nicht mehr  fälschlicherweise als offizielle, angelegte Pfade ausgelegt werden*, denn  das würde den natürlichen Lebensraum dieser Wildtiere tangieren, die  dann solche Pfade (Gerüche des Menschen) nicht mehr nutzen. Ich möchte  aber *nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass auch dies ein Beispiel ist, für die  Interessenkollision und notwendige Abwägung von Schutzgütern  (Betretungsrechte und Naturschutz)*, welche im Wald entstehen können   nicht aber zwangsläufig entstehen müssen. *Wir werden auf eine  entsprechende Änderung der Formulierung im Waldgesetzentwurf hinwirken.*_

1. Mir ist nicht bewusst, dass ich durch Wildwechsel entstandene Pfade nutze. Ich bewege mich auf durch Menschenhand befestigteb Wegen (schmal / breit). Wenn es denn irgendwo Wildschweinautobahnen gibt (ich wüsste jetzt auch gar nicht wie die Aussehen, ob die befahrbar wären ) muss ich die auch nicht zwingend fahren. Von daher würde ich mich nicht daran stören, wenn die Maßgabe Wildwechselpfade nicht zu befahren ausgesprochen würde. Soviel Naturschutz sollte da schon drin sein. Der seit Jahrzehnten genutzte Wanderpfad ist nachweislich ja kein Wildwechselpfad.

2. Eine Interessenskollision akzeptiere ich (im Sinne eines Nichtbefahrens), wenn dieser begründet ist. So in dem Beispiel des Wildpfades oder  die Bitte von Naturschützern nicht des Nächtens mit der Flakleuchte "Modell VARTA Volkssturm" durch den Wald zu brettern. 

Mir erscheint, dass hier unter Gesichtswahrung an einer Umformulierung gearbeitet wird. Die FDP beginnt sich unserem Anliegen anzunehmen und dieses (bzw. die Argumente unsererseits) ernst zu nehmen und versteht wohl, dass Puttrich hier allen einen sehr schlechten Dienst erwiesen hat. Ist halt so, wenn man den Bock zum Gärtner macht.

Von daher werde ich eher der FDP zustimmen unsere Argumente zu unterstützen und den Gesetzesvorschlag nicht erst zum Gesetz werden zu lassen, als jetzt bei jeder Antwort auf die FDP einzudreschen. Ich meine nämlich, dass die sich tatsächlich (intern & extern) in unsere Richtung durchringen.

Aber ... just my 2 cents.


----------



## Svenos (6. August 2012)

Ich habe erst gestern wieder an der Platte (Wiesbaden) Flyer an "ahnungslose" Biker verteilt. Das Thema ist immer noch zu wenig präsent. Etwa die Hälfte der Betroffenen ist völlig uninformiert. Heute werde ich noch ein paar Shops in Mainz/Wiesbaden abklappern.
Könnte man die Petition nicht bis zum 22.08 verlängern???? Dann bekommen wir die 50.000 noch locker zusammen.


----------



## Svenos (6. August 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand noch mal was vom http://www.ziv-zweirad.de/ gehört??? Die sind scheinbar immer noch nicht aufgewacht. Noch nicht mal auf Facebook haben die was rausgeschossen. Oder die glauben, dass die Zukunft ausschließlich den E-Bikes gehört. Aber selbst dann müssten die Sturm laufen. Schließlich wollen die rüstigen Renter doch auch ihre Grenzen im Wald "austesten".
Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig. Aber wenn es letztlich um meinen Job ginge, würde ich etwas mehr Engagement an den Tag legen als die Damen und Herren von dem Verband.


----------



## MissQuax (6. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand noch mal was vom http://www.ziv-zweirad.de/ gehört??? Die sind scheinbar immer noch nicht aufgewacht. Noch nicht mal auf Facebook haben die was rausgeschossen. Oder die glauben, dass die Zukunft ausschließlich den E-Bikes gehört. Aber selbst dann müssten die Sturm laufen. Schließlich wollen die rüstigen Renter doch auch ihre Grenzen im Wald "austesten".
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig. Aber wenn es letztlich um meinen Job ginge, würde ich etwas mehr Engagement an den Tag legen als die Damen und Herren von dem Verband.



Ich zumindest nicht. Hatte ja ein längeres Telefonat mit dem Herren, habe aber kein Feedback erhalten was er (und ob überhaupt!) unternomme hat.


----------



## MissQuax (6. August 2012)

Klekih-petra schrieb:


> Tja, so wie es Deine Freunde im KTWR im geschützten Forumsrahmen im kleinen machen, so machen es halt andere "in groß" und kommen in beiden Fällen damit durch. Nicht verzagen, so machst Du halt auch mal die Erfahrung, wie es ist, Recht zu haben, aber nicht zu bekommen.



Laß doch bitte diesen Forums-Kindergarten außen vor - das hat hiermit absolut nichts zu tun. DAS hier ist leider das reale Leben - da geht es um mehr als um "virtuelles Recht-Bekommen".


----------



## DIMB GS (6. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand noch mal was vom http://www.ziv-zweirad.de/ gehört???



Kurze Info:
Ich hatte eben ein nicht sonderlich erfreuliches Gespräch mit einem Vertreter des ZIV. Der Verband nimmt das Thema sehr ernst und ist innerhalb seiner Zielgruppe tätig. 
Für den Verband war jedoch befremdlich, dass auf seiner Facebookseite kritische Bemerkungen gemacht wurden, die der ZIV zwischenzeitlich gelöscht hat.
Bitte respektiert, dass einige öffentlich wirken, andere eher im Hintergrund agieren. 

So Klasse euer Engagement ist  so kontraproduktiv können "am dem Pranger stellende" Äußerungen sein, insbesondere dann, wenn die Mailadresse Rückschlüsse auch auf die DIMB zu lässt. 
Wir brauchen diesen Vorfall bitte nicht weiter diskutieren, danke dafür.


----------



## Tilman (6. August 2012)

DIMB GS schrieb:


> Wir brauchen diesen Vorfall bitte nicht weiter diskutieren, danke dafür.



Drum zurück zu Waldbesitzern und Jägern.

Ich darf die Argumentation gegen die unter der nicht nur politischen Gürtellinie angesiedelten Pauschalisierungen des hessischen Waldbesitzer-Präsidenten Michael Frh. von der Tann, aufgreifen. 

Ein Jagdpächter hatte im Wald ein Hochsilo für Kirrmittel (also nicht gerade unter die Kategorie "Kleinbauten" fallend) und ein Tieflager für Futtermittel ohne die erforderlichen Genehmigungen gebaut. Beides ist nicht im Außenbereich zulässig (§35 BauGB, VG Arnsberg v. 1. 9. 2009 - 4 K 1559/08). Es wurde daher auch nachträglich keine Genehmigung erteilt. Rechtlich dürfte spätestens nach März 2010 auch so mancher danach gebauter neue Hochsitz auf rechtlich tönernen Füßen stehen, denn der Bau bedarf zumindest in Hessen der naturschutzrechtlichen Prüfung.

Folgte ich nun der Argumentationsweise des Herrn v. d. Tann, wie er über "die Mountainbiker" einherzieht, die angeblich überall nach Gutdünken im Wald bauten, müßte ich nun sagen, Jäger bauten ihre Silos und Tieflager sowie auch so manchen Hochsitz nach Gutdünken wie und wo sie wollten und die jew. Waldbesitzer duldeten derlei rechtliche Schieflagen vorsätzlich.

Den Teufel werde ich tun, alle hessichen Jäger oder Waldbesitzer so flachsinnig in einen Pott zu werfen, wie es_ die Verbandsspitze_ der Waldbesitzer mit den Mountainbikern tut. Denn ich weiß es besser.

Möge _diese Verbandsspitze _es ebenfalls besser wissen und lieber heute als morgen den nötigen Drang zum Detail entwickeln, denn das aktuelle Verhalten der Waldbesitzer-Verbandsspitze ist lästig für Mountainbiker, aber eine Beleidigung für alle seriösen Waldbesitzer wie z.B. jene, die zum Gelingen von Bikepark-Projekten beigetragen haben, sei es in Hessen oder im Nachbarland Rheinland Pfalz in Stromberg. Und das taten diese Leute nach Maßgabe des alten Forstrechtes, was zeigt, daß man das neue dafür nicht braucht und wenn das Gegenteil noch so oft behauptet werden wird.


----------



## X-Präsi (6. August 2012)

Hallo, liebe Mitstreiter,

hier mal wieder ein paar Wasserstandsmeldungen:

in den letzten Tagen wieder diverse Interviews gegeben. Die allermeisten Artikel haben unsere Darstellung positiv aufgegriffen. Wir haben keinen Grund, uns jetzt Sorgen zu machen, bloss weil die Gegenseite auf einmal ebenfalls mit einer Resolution Gas gibt. Hatte schon viel früher mit gerechnet. Aber so schnell sind wohl nur die Biker 

Wir werden uns mit der Stellungnahme des BUND offiziell auseinander setzen und - ohne uns dabei auf das unmögliche Niveau zu begeben - entsprechend kontern. Das Material liefert der BUND in rauhen Mengen selbst. 

Wir haben auch weitere Überraschungen im Gepäck, die aber jetzt noch nicht bekanntgegeben werden können. 

Weil öfters nach der Demo gefragt wurde:
wir dürfen unser Pulver nicht zu früh verschießen. Soll heißen, Demo in Wiesbaden bitte erst, wenn ein unzumutbarer Gesetzesentwurf dann tatsächlich im Parlament eingebracht werden sollte. 
*Bis dahin fahrt
am 13.08. zur Biker-Demo in Kassel
am 18.08. zur Bike-Night in Frankfurt
*
Wir sollten beide Veranstaltungen unbedingt unterstützen! Und da könnt Ihr ja schon mal das Klingeln und Pfeifen üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (7. August 2012)

Moin, Moin,

ist eigentlich etwas zum 70.3-Triathlon am kommenden Sonntag in Wiesbaden geplant? Klar, ist für die Petition etwas spät, aber die Triathleten, die ich kenne stehen voll auf unserer Seite.


----------



## nightprowler (7. August 2012)

42000 biker/innen werden Mitglied in der hessischen CDU und im Jagdverband Hessen.

Wenn Du ein System nicht zerstören kannst,nutze es!

Uwe


----------



## Andreas (7. August 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Mitstreiter,
> 
> hier mal wieder ein paar Wasserstandsmeldungen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

ich war letztes Jahr schon bei der Bike-Night in Frankfurt und es sind trotz Regen einige tausend Biker vom Rennradfahrer, BMXer bis zum Hollandradfahrer gekommen. 

Ist es von der Dimb auch geplant ein paar Worte zum Waldgesetz zu sagen? Ab der Hälfte der Strecke gibt es ja immer eine kleine Kundgebung.


----------



## Asrael (7. August 2012)

Das Waldgesetz wird auf jeden Fall angesprochen werden, bei der Bike Night wohl aber direkt vom ADFC.

Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren :/


----------



## Svenos (7. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> 42000 biker/innen werden Mitglied in der hessischen CDU und im Jagdverband Hessen.
> 
> Wenn Du ein System nicht zerstören kannst,nutze es!
> 
> Uwe


 
Das könnte schwierig werden. Für den Jagdverband brauchst Du bestimmt einen Jagdschein. Für die CDU fallen mir spontan keine Mindestanforderungen ein .

Es wäre aber einfacher die Hessen-FDP zu übernehmen (6524 Mitglieder, Stand 2006, Tendenz fallend) .
Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, umso besser gefällt mir der Ansatz.
Ich sehe schon das neue Partei-Logo:

*FDP - Flow - Drop - Partei*


----------



## X-Präsi (7. August 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich war letztes Jahr schon bei der Bike-Night in Frankfurt und es sind trotz Regen einige tausend Biker vom Rennradfahrer, BMXer bis zum Hollandradfahrer gekommen.
> 
> Ist es von der Dimb auch geplant ein paar Worte zum Waldgesetz zu sagen? Ab der Hälfte der Strecke gibt es ja immer eine kleine Kundgebung.



Es wird nur einen Redner geben, der auch das Thema "Waldgesetznovelle" kritisch ansprechen wird. Die Inhalte werden gerade abgestimmt.

Bei der Biker-Demo in Kassel werde ich übrigens auch einen Redebeitrag zum besten geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (7. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> ist eigentlich etwas zum 70.3-Triathlon am kommenden Sonntag in Wiesbaden geplant? Klar, ist für die Petition etwas spät, aber die Triathleten, die ich kenne stehen voll auf unserer Seite.



von offizieller Seite nicht. Wäre aber super, wenn sich ein paar fänden, die dort mit Flyern bewaffnet Werbung für das Thema machen.


----------



## X-Präsi (7. August 2012)

Gestern fand auch noch ein Interview via Skype mit "bike tv" statt. Wird wohl heute Abend oder morgen im Verlauf des Tages online gehen.


----------



## hottube (7. August 2012)

Wenn ich mir den Olympia XC Kurs ansehe - hut ab für die Strecke!
Für die Cross-Conty Klasse - der leichtesten unter den MTB Rädern - die im Rennen noch zumeinst mit Hardtails mit 80 - 100mm Federweg vorne bestritten werden eine "artgerechte" Herausforderung. 
Hier ist sowohl das Gelände für den Fahrer als auch in den breiteren Pasagen im Zweikampf eine Herausforderung.
Auch für Zuschauer vor Ort und am TV mit sicherheit ein schönes Event. Die Rennen werden an diesem Wochenende ausgetragen.





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3yMq7AYP3U"]London 2012 Olympics mountain bike course      - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=vgIlGDIJSPk

Selbst die einfachsten MTB in Form eines XC Hardtail sind halt nicht mit einem zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Fahrzeug zu vergleichen.


----------



## Tilman (7. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> (....) London 2012 Olympics mountain bike course - YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=vgIlGDIJSPk
> 
> Selbst die einfachsten MTB in Form eines XC Hardtail sind halt nicht mit einem zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Fahrzeug zu vergleichen.


 
Ich glaube, wenn die HWaldG-Entwurfmacher den XC-Trail mit den Auto testen müßten, würden sie schon aus politischen Gründen selbst auf einer XC-Strecke am Linksverkehr scheitern.


----------



## Menschenfeind (7. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Olympia XC Kurs ansehe - hut ab für die Strecke!
> Für die Cross-Conty Klasse - der leichtesten unter den MTB Rädern - die im Rennen noch zumeinst mit Hardtails mit 80 - 100mm Federweg vorne bestritten werden eine "artgerechte" Herausforderung.
> Hier ist sowohl das Gelände für den Fahrer als auch in den breiteren Pasagen im Zweikampf eine Herausforderung.
> Auch für Zuschauer vor Ort und am TV mit sicherheit ein schönes Event. Die Rennen werden an diesem Wochenende ausgetragen.
> ...


Da sind Strecken der Rennradfahrer anspruchsvoller. mit ihren bergab Fahrten und Kopfsteinpflastern.
Einfach langweilig.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. August 2012)

Die Taunusreiter sind auch weiterhin aktiv in ihrer Pressearbeit:

Für Radfahrer und Reiter gilt derselbe Wortlaut


----------



## X-Präsi (8. August 2012)

Das Niveau auf Seiten der vor allem familiär gefestigten Achse "BUND / SDW" wird so langsam aber sicher unterirdisch. Im Hause E.-R. scheint man sich beim alltäglichen familiären Frühstückstisch im Hass gegen die Biker gegenseitig hochzuschaukeln. 

http://www.sdwhessen.de/Aktuelles/P...ngsrecht_und_Mountainbiken_im_Wald_250712.pdf

Ich warte eigentlich die ganze Zeit darauf, dass sachliche Argumente kommen, aber stattdessen wird es immer polemischer. 

*Bitte tut uns einen Gefallen: wenn Ihr meint, Euren Unmut dort kund tun zu müssen, dann könnt Ihr das natürlich gerne machen. Aber BITTE greift weder BUND noch SDW in vergleichbarer, absolut unsachlicher Weise an. Auf dieses Niveau dürfen wir nicht sinken! Und denkt dran "don't feed the troll".*


----------



## Svenos (8. August 2012)

http://www.sdwhessen.de/Aktuelles/P...ngsrecht_und_Mountainbiken_im_Wald_250712.pdf

Ich warte eigentlich die ganze Zeit darauf, dass sachliche Argumente kommen, aber stattdessen wird es immer polemischer. 

Hallo!
im Vorwort der Pressemitteilung der SWD steht:

_"Leider sind hierzu viele Falschinformationen im Raum (die teilweise auch bewusst von Seiten der Mountainbikerlobby verbreitet wurden), weshalb wir __hier an dieser Stelle den Gesetzestext ins Netz stellen__. Bitte beachten Sie an dieser Stelle auch, dass der Text der Unterschriftenaktion der DIMB e.V. nicht mit dem Text des Gesetzes übereinstimmt. Es wird absichtlich verschwiegen, dass das Gesetz extra die Ausweisung von Trails für Mountainbiker vorsieht."
_
Vielleicht bin ich ja zu blöd, aber wo steht im Gesetzentwurf, "dass das Gesetz extra die Ausweisung von Trails für Mountainbiker vorsieht."

Außer dass der Waldbesitzer eine Beschilderung offizieller Wander- und Radwege dulden muss, steht da doch nix. 

In der Resolution der 10 Interessenverbände "Rücksichtnahme im Wald" steht lediglich: 
"Die Anlage spezieller Fahrstecken für den Mountainbike-Sport *kann* eine Lösung des Problems darstellen."

"Kann" bedeutet aber aus Sicht der Forstlobby wohl eher: "Muss nicht" bis "eher nein".

Mir ist es ein Rätsel, wie die das als "fairen Interessenausgleich" verkaufen wollen .


Gruss Svenos


OPEN TRAILS

PS: Ich hatte vorgestern einige Plakate an Wiesbadener Waldparkplätzen aufgehängt. Der sich zuständig fühlende Jäger hat  gleich einige entfernt.


----------



## Athabaske (8. August 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Das Niveau auf Seiten der vor allem familiär gefestigten Achse "BUND / SDW" wird so langsam aber sicher unterirdisch. Im Hause E.-R. scheint man sich beim alltäglichen familiären Frühstückstisch im Hass gegen die Biker gegenseitig hochzuschaukeln.
> 
> http://www.sdwhessen.de/Aktuelles/P...ngsrecht_und_Mountainbiken_im_Wald_250712.pdf
> 
> Ich warte eigentlich die ganze Zeit darauf, dass sachliche Argumente kommen, aber stattdessen wird es immer polemischer...



...manchmal fühlt man sich angesichts solchen Vorgehens nur noch hilflos. Gebetsmühlenhaft werden immer dieselben falschen Fakten aufgeführt, immer wieder werden Behauptungen ohne Belege aufgestellt und ständig fühlt man sich wie Don Quichote, der auf Rosinante die Windmühlen angreift.


----------



## mäcpomm (8. August 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Bitte tut uns einen Gefallen: wenn Ihr meint, Euren Unmut dort kund tun zu müssen, dann könnt Ihr das natürlich gerne machen. Aber BITTE greift weder BUND noch SDW in vergleichbarer, absolut unsachlicher Weise an. Auf dieses Niveau dürfen wir nicht sinken! Und denkt dran "don't feed the troll".*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2012)

Auch das Betretungsrecht in Niedersachsen soll geändert werden;
anders als in Hessen mit deutlichen Verbesserungen für die Erholungssuchenden.

Umfangreiche Änderungen beim Betretungsrecht der freien Landschaft in Niedersachsen geplant

Dort soll die Formulierung, die bisher das Betretungsrecht für Reiter einschränkte, "Die Gestattung erstreckt sich nicht auf Fahrwege, die durch Beschilderung als Radwege gekennzeichnet sind.
*Fahrwege* sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, *die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können*." entfallen.

Damit steht Hessen immer einsamer auf weiter Flur bzw. im Wald.


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> http://www.sdwhessen.de/Aktuelles/P...ngsrecht_und_Mountainbiken_im_Wald_250712.pdf
> 
> Ich warte eigentlich die ganze Zeit darauf, dass sachliche Argumente kommen, aber stattdessen wird es immer polemischer.
> 
> ...




die beiden protagonisten vpn sdw und bund in königsstein haben eindrucksvoll beweisen, dass man auch mit einem iq von offensichtlich weit unter 0 was werden kann. ist doch schön.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2012)

die behauptung, die âmountainbikelobby" wÃ¼rde inhalte unterschlagen wÃ¼rde ich tatsÃ¤chlich mal sachlich aufgreifen. hier wird bewusst gelogen, das ist richtig, aber nicht von seiten der mtbler....


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> _"Leider sind hierzu viele Falschinformationen im Raum (die teilweise auch bewusst von Seiten der Mountainbikerlobby verbreitet wurden), weshalb wir __hier an dieser Stelle den Gesetzestext ins Netz stellen__. Bitte beachten Sie an dieser Stelle auch, dass der Text der Unterschriftenaktion der DIMB e.V. nicht mit dem Text des Gesetzes übereinstimmt. Es wird absichtlich verschwiegen, dass das Gesetz extra die Ausweisung von Trails für Mountainbiker vorsieht."
> _
> Vielleicht bin ich ja zu blöd, aber wo steht im Gesetzentwurf, "dass das Gesetz extra die Ausweisung von Trails für Mountainbiker vorsieht."



Es kann sein, dass die §15 Abs 5 / 2 so interpretieren. Da sollte man dann halt Gegenargumente sichten und entgegenbringen.


----------



## Alexes (8. August 2012)

Gar nicht eingehen auf die Nebelkerzen, die von der Gegenseite geworfen werden ! Genau das bezwecken sie ja damit - sie lassen irgendeinen Furz fahren und wir stürzen uns dann drauf. So kommen wir nicht weiter. 

Wir bzw. die DIMB und andere Verbände müssen stattdessen einfach unsere FORDERUNGEN und POSITIONEN klarmachen -- unterstützt von Argumenten, klar, aber es geht hier um Politik und nicht um einen Diskurswettstreit, um zu sehen, wer die besseren Argumente hat.

Und viel stärker als bis jetzt müssen wir auch klarmachen, daß wir VIELE sind, daß wir gut gebildet und gut ausgebildet sind, gute Jobs haben und gutes Geld verdienen, und die Parteien uns als potentielle Wähler verlieren, wenn sie uns ans Bein pinkeln, bzw. gewinnen können, wenn sie aktiv etwas für uns tun.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2012)

Lesenswert:
Der Spiegel 
*Schilderwald im Forst*

paar Zitate, damit man weiß, was einem in Hessen demnächst erwartet:

Am liebsten verfolgt er Eindringlinge deshalb mit dem Geländewagen

"Was soll ich jetzt mit dir machen", rief der Gutsbesitzer, "aufhängen oder erschießen?"

Die Dorfkinder fürchten sich vor dem vollbärtigen Mann, der so grimmig dreinschaut wie Räuber Hotzenplotz. Ein Mädchen, das sich mit seinem Pony im Wald verirrt hatte, mußte zur Strafe bei Malerarbeiten helfen.

Dem modernen Raubritter geht es einfach nur ums Geld.

Der Gutsherr nimmt deshalb für jedes Pferd eine Wegegebühr von 50 Mark im Jahr. Wer ohne Plakette erwischt wird, muß den Wald verlassen. "Reich werde ich damit nicht", sagt Marschalck. Die örtlichen Reiter haben das notgedrungen akzeptiert; besser eine kleine Abgabe als ein totales Reitverbot, sagen sich die meisten.

"Wenn das Schule macht, daß Gutsherren auf einmal für jeden Meter ihres Waldes Wegezölle wie im Mittelalter kassieren"

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn der Waldbesitzer bestimmte Wege freigeben kann.

Bei Verabschiedung des Bundeswaldgesetzes Anfang der siebziger Jahre hatten Politiker aller Parteien ihr Reformwerk noch als soziale Errungenschaft gefeiert. Erstmals wurde darin jedermann freies Betretungsrecht für das bewaldete Drittel der Republik eingeräumt. Endlich gehe die Ära feudaler Vorrechte zu Ende, verkündete damals der Präsident des Bayerischen Landtags, Rudolf Hanauer (CSU): "*Vom Wald des Königs über den Wald des Staates zum Wald des Volkes.*"

Doch Forstbürokraten, Jägern und privaten Waldbesitzern ging die volksnahe Öffnung der Wälder von Anfang an gegen den Strich. In zäher Lobbyarbeit haben sie es im Laufe der Jahre auf Länder- oder Kreisebene geschafft, das Betretungsrecht - besonders für Reiter - immer weiter einzuschränken.

Besonders ärgert sich die resolute Reiterpräsidentin auch über den wachsenden Einfluß von jenen übereifrigen Naturschützern, die Wald und Flur am liebsten großflächig absperren würden. "Diese Leute vergessen offenbar, daß Pferde nach draußen in die freie Natur gehören wie alle anderen Tiere auch. Oder ist es etwa tiergerecht, wenn die Pferde immer nur in düsteren Reithallen ihre Runden drehen?"

"In unserer naturentfremdeten Gesellschaft sollten wir eigentlich über jeden Reiter im Wald dankbar sein", meint auch Wilhelm Bode, waldpolitischer Sprecher des Naturschutzbundes Deutschland (Nabu). "Jeder Ausritt fördert das Bewußtsein, die Schönheiten der belebten Natur zu erhalten."

Auffällig ist daher, wer neuerdings den Wald aus ökologischen Gründen dichtmachen will. "Vor allem die Jäger haben ihr Herz für den Naturschutz nur entdeckt, um in Ruhe jagen zu können", vermutet Nabu-Waldexperte Bode.

Im Süden der Lüneburger Heide hat die Forst-Lobby jüngst einen großen Sieg errungen. Der Kreistag von Celle verhängte, wie von den Waldmeistern seit Jahren gefordert, über den Naturpark Südheide ein nahezu totales Reitverbot. Mit einer Abstimmung im Umweltausschuß wurden 50 000 Hektar privater und öffentlicher Wald, eine Fläche größer als das Bundesland Bremen, zum Sperrgebiet für Pferde.

Mit Naturschutz hatte der Kreistags-Beschluß nichts zu tun. *Auf den sandigen Reitwegen brüten keine bedrohten Vögel.* Aber endlich sind die Förster im Staats- und Klosterforst, der eigentlich allen gehört, unter sich. Und auch die Likörfabrikanten Mast ("Jägermeister") können nun ungestört in ihrem Familienwald herumballern. "Da ist was schiefgelaufen", gibt SPD-Landrat Rüdiger von Borcke zerknirscht zu, der mit seiner Fraktion der Aussperrung zugestimmt hatte. "Es ist nicht zu leugnen, daß einige Großgrundbesitzer die Nutznießer sind."

Vorgeschoben ist meist auch der Vorwurf von Waldbesitzern und Forstbeamten, die Pferde würden mit ihren Hufen die Wege zerpflügen. Verschwiegen wird dabei, daß durch Holzfällarbeiten im Wald weit mehr zu Bruch geht und daß auch die Reifen der Bauern-Traktoren oft tiefe Rinnen in die Feldwege drücken. "Vielerorts versetzen erst Holzrückearbeiten mit schwerem Räumgerät und der Abtransport des Holzes die Wege in einen unpassierbaren Zustand, was von einem Teil der Forstbeamten durchaus zugegeben wird", heißt es in einer Studie des Instituts für Landschaftspflege und Naturschutz der Uni Hannover. "Im Vergleich dazu nehmen sich die an Fahrwegen durch Huftritt verursachten Schäden relativ gering aus."

Auch Wingst-Bürgermeister Klaus Föge ist überzeugt: "Jeder starke Regen macht mehr kaputt als 100 Pferde."

Bei einer Ortsbesichtigung scheint sich seine Einschätzung zu bestätigen. Die Schäden an den Waldwegen sind in erster Linie durch die schlechte Witterung der letzten Monate verursacht. Welchen Anteil an den Schäden die Reiter verschuldet haben, vermag auch von der Wense nicht zu schätzen: "Das müßte jetzt mal ein Gutachter klären."


----------



## sipaq (8. August 2012)

Wir haben soeben die 43.000er Marke überschritten. Die Freizeitreiter haben die 5.000er Marke geknackt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2012)

Aus den Brandenburger Forstnachrichten:

b) Besondere Formen des Betretens bzw. des Benutzens:
Das Radfahren, worunter auch das Fahren mit Mountainbikes, LiegerÃ¤dern oder
sonstigen nicht motorisierten RÃ¤dern fÃ¤llt, und das Fahren mit KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen
(âRollstÃ¼hlenâ) ist nur *auf Wegen *gestattet. *Darunter sind auch alle im Wald
gelegenen betretbare Pfade und nicht Ã¶ffentliche VerkehrsflÃ¤chen zu verstehen, die
nicht mit einem zwei- oder mehrspurigen Fahrzeug befahren werden kÃ¶nnen.* Die
Bedingung fÃ¼r ein Befahren eines dieser Wege ist aber, dass diese fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der und
KrankenfahrstÃ¼hle Ã¼berhaupt befahrbar sind.

Da freut sich auch mein bayerisches Herz.


----------



## mw.dd (8. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Aus den Brandenburger Forstnachrichten:
> 
> b) Besondere Formen des Betretens bzw. des Benutzens:
> Das Radfahren, worunter auch das Fahren mit Mountainbikes, Liegerädern oder
> ...



Das könnte man 1:1 als unseren Formulierungsvorschlag für das neue Hessische Waldgesetz übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (8. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Lesenswert:...



18.08.1997

Ziemlich alter Tobak, aber trotzdem tatsächlich lesenswert - wäre interessant zu wissen wie dort nun der aktuelle Stand ist.


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Gar nicht eingehen auf die Nebelkerzen, die von der Gegenseite geworfen werden ! Genau das bezwecken sie ja damit - sie lassen irgendeinen Furz fahren und wir stürzen uns dann drauf. So kommen wir nicht weiter.
> 
> Wir bzw. die DIMB und andere Verbände müssen stattdessen einfach unsere FORDERUNGEN und POSITIONEN klarmachen -- unterstützt von Argumenten, klar, aber es geht hier um Politik und nicht um einen Diskurswettstreit, um zu sehen, wer die besseren Argumente hat.
> 
> Und viel stärker als bis jetzt müssen wir auch klarmachen, daß wir VIELE sind, daß wir gut gebildet und gut ausgebildet sind, gute Jobs haben und gutes Geld verdienen, und die Parteien uns als potentielle Wähler verlieren, wenn sie uns ans Bein pinkeln, bzw. gewinnen können, wenn sie aktiv etwas für uns tun.







dennoch schadet es nicht, auch den sdw freundlich aber bestimmt auf die lücken seiner argumentation aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2012)

Es finden sich aus den 90ern und zurück bis in die 70er tolle Dokumente, die sich insbesondere mit der Sozialpflichtigkeit des Waldeigentums beschäftigen. Die Thematik ist durch den Hessischen Gesetzentwurf wieder brandaktuell.

Dabei bin ich hier auf den netten Begriff der *Vertragserholung* gestoßen.

Vertragserholung bedeutet nichts anderes als, dass man bei Erholung außerhalb der Grenzen der Sozialbindung wie im Spiegel-Artikel beschriebene bzw. Österreichische Verhältnisse bekommt.

Aus dem Vergleich der Bayerischen Staatsforstverwaltung mit der
Forstorganisation in Österreich und der Österreichischen
Bundesforste AG (ÖBf AG)

Hinzu kommen Entgelte für die Benutzung von Wegen durch
Radfahrer.

Die Sozialpflichtigkeit des Waldeigentums ist in Bayern deutlich
stärker ausgeprägt als in Österreich. So ist z.B. das Recht auf
Erholung in der freien Natur sogar in der Bayerischen Verfassung
verankert. Die Aneignung von Pilzen und Beeren im ortsüblichem
Unfang ist jedermann gestattet. Dies bedarf im Gegensatz dazu in
Österreich grundsätzlich der Erlaubnis der Waldbesitzer. *Auch das
Reiten oder Fahrradfahren auf Forstwegen ist in Österreich nur
mit Einwilligung des Waldbesitzers gestattet. Entsprechend werden
dort Forststraßen nur gegen Entgelt für die Benutzung mit Fahrrädern
freigegeben.*


----------



## Tilman (8. August 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Das Niveau auf Seiten der vor allem familiär gefestigten Achse "BUND / SDW" wird so langsam aber sicher unterirdisch. Im Hause E.-R. scheint man sich beim alltäglichen familiären Frühstückstisch im Hass gegen die Biker gegenseitig hochzuschaukeln.
> 
> http://www.sdwhessen.de/Aktuelles/P...ngsrecht_und_Mountainbiken_im_Wald_250712.pdf
> 
> ...


 
Auch von meiner Seite: Nicht ins offene Messer springen, sondern rosten lassen. Die Umfragen sind derart deutlich contra Gesetzentwurf, daß offensichtlich nur eine Minderheit bereit ist, auf bewußt auch vom Waldbesitzerverband zu unseren Lasten gestreute Fehlmeldungen hereinzufallen.

Niemand ist hingegen daran gehindert, freundlich und höflich z.B. bei eiem der Schlechtschreiber nachzufragen, wie denn der Waldbesitzerverband dazu käme, Rollstuhlfahrer auf die breiten Wege zu verbannen etc. etc.


----------



## Tilman (8. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es finden sich aus den 90ern und zurück bis in die 70er tolle Dokumente, die sich insbesondere mit der Sozialpflichtigkeit des Waldeigentums beschäftigen. Die Thematik ist durch den Hessischen Gesetzentwurf wieder brandaktuell.
> 
> Dabei bin ich hier auf den netten Begriff der *Vertragserholung* gestoßen.
> 
> ...


 
....wobei das Entgelt in Niederösterreich wohl etwas mehr als 20 Cent/lfd. m beträgt, während im Raum Graz jemand 50 Cent ins Gespräch brachte. Vertragspartner der Waldbesitzer sind meistens die Tourismusverbände. Näher damit befaßt ist die Hochschule BOKU in Wien (v.a. Prof. Ulrike Pröbstl und Prof. Christine Brandenburg). 

Je nach Bundesland gibt es auch umfassendere Konzepte, z.B. in Tirol.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2012)

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich der eine oder andere Waldbesitzer in Hessen schon auf eine Plaketten-Lösung, im Sinne einer Waldmaut freut - gerne auch mit Satellitenunterstützung ala Toll Collect oder an Drehkreuze mit Trailbenutzungskarten denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (8. August 2012)

Auch hier kann eifrig kommentiert werden:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/rheingau/eltville/12285187.htm


----------



## Gonzo_MB (8. August 2012)

Oberförster Müller vergeht das lachen....

http://www.echo-online.de/region/da...z-Ein-Radelverbot-trifft-alle;art1303,3124374


Sehr guter Artikel des Darmstädter Echos in dem sich auch die Bürgermeister gegen das neue Gesetz stellen.


----------



## Svenos (8. August 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Oberförster Müller vergeht das lachen....
> 
> http://www.echo-online.de/region/da...z-Ein-Radelverbot-trifft-alle;art1303,3124374
> 
> ...


 


Oberförster Müller scheint ein echt cooler Typ zu sein. Seine Äußerungen können nur im Kontext zu übermäßigem Genuß von "bestimmten" Waldpilzen gesehen werden.


----------



## X-Präsi (8. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Auch hier kann eifrig kommentiert werden:
> 
> http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/rheingau/eltville/12285187.htm



Es wird dem Ministerium immer schwerer fallen, zu belegen, dass es das neue Gesetz zwingend braucht, um MTB-Streckenbau zu genehmigen.
Aber ein paar Bürokratiehürden dürften schon beseitigt werden. Die werden aber mit dem Entwurf gerade nicht angefasst...

Ein Jubellied den Gravity Pilots! Neben der Strecke in Wiesbaden nun auch den Rheingau erfolgreich umgesetzt! Voller Respekt!


----------



## franzam (8. August 2012)

Kann man dem Eisenhardt-Rothe, bzw. dem SDW nicht juristisch eine reindrücken? Ich lass mir ungern unterstellen, dass ich populistisch und nicht legal unterwegs wäre. 

Naja, mal schauen ob und wieviel die Presse von dem Pamphlet bringt.


----------



## X-Präsi (8. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Naja, mal schauen ob und wieviel die Presse von dem Pamphlet bringt.



Hier stimmt sogar mal die Bezeichnung "Pamphlet"


----------



## Interwoven (8. August 2012)

Verstehe das alles nicht:
*
ich war letzten Donnerstag, Samstag, Montag und Dienstag am Nachmittag/Abend in der Feldbergregion auf anspruchsvollen Mountainbike Klassikern mit dem Bike unterwegs.
Begegnet bin ich auf diesen ca. 40km langen Touren pro Tag etwa zehn bis zwölf Mountainbikern. Und das bei schönen Wetterbedingungen.
*
Lassen wir mal den berühmten tollen Sonntag am Fuchstanz bei bestem Wetter außen vor - SO wie oben beschrieben geht es mir fast immer im Wald!!
Nicht erst seit gestern frage ich mich also berechtigt, wo sie denn immer alle stecken - diese rüpelhaften Mountainbike-Horden....
*
Es gibt sie nicht!

Mein großer Respekt gilt allen Leuten, die sich hier und anderso so stark für unsere Interessen einsetzen. Macht weiter so, ich werde mich nach meinen Möglichkeiten einbringen.
*


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2012)

Interwoven schrieb:


> Verstehe das alles nicht:
> *
> ich war letzten Donnerstag, Samstag, Montag und Dienstag am Nachmittag/Abend in der Feldbergregion auf anspruchsvollen Mountainbike Klassikern mit dem Bike unterwegs.
> Begegnet bin ich auf diesen ca. 40km langen Touren pro Tag etwa zehn bis zwölf Mountainbikern. Und das bei schönen Wetterbedingungen.
> ...



so sieht's aus. ich frage mich auch jedes mal, wo denn die tausend bösen buben sind, finde keine.


----------



## Matze1983 (8. August 2012)

In guten zwei Wochen steigt in Idstein das 24h MTB-Rennen. Sind da irgendwelche Aktionen geplant? Irgendwer mit den Veranstaltern in Kontakt?


----------



## mäcpomm (8. August 2012)

Interwoven schrieb:


> Verstehe das alles nicht:
> *
> ich war letzten Donnerstag, Samstag, Montag und Dienstag am Nachmittag/Abend in der Feldbergregion auf anspruchsvollen Mountainbike Klassikern mit dem Bike unterwegs.
> Begegnet bin ich auf diesen ca. 40km langen Touren pro Tag etwa zehn bis zwölf Mountainbikern. Und das bei schönen Wetterbedingungen.
> ...


*





powderJO schrieb:


> so sieht's aus. ich frage mich auch jedes mal, wo denn die tausend bösen buben sind, finde keine.



Genau so sieht es hier im Grenzgebiet H / NRW / RLP aus.
Nach 3 Wochen Urlaub habe ich weder Nachmittags/Abends (letzte Woche) noch Vormittags (diese Woche) auch nur einen MTBler gesehen.
Selbst eine von mir regelmäßig besuchte Quelle ist meist verwaist obwohl direkt an einem großen Wanderweg gelegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> In guten zwei Wochen steigt in Idstein das 24h MTB-Rennen. Sind da irgendwelche Aktionen geplant? Irgendwer mit den Veranstaltern in Kontakt?



Kann ich fragen, bin im Idstein24 Verein. Reich das mal für die nächste Sitzung ein (die glaube ich nächsten Montag ist).

Was sollte da passieren ? Stand von DIMB ?

EDIT: Ich habe mal Anfrage an RennChef rausgeschickt bzgl. Möglichkeiten auf dem Rennen. War aber eigentlich davon ausgegangen, da wäre was geplant .... aber Fragen ist einfach und kost nix.


----------



## Matze1983 (8. August 2012)

War als Anregung gedacht. Flyer, Plakate o. Ä. waren meine ersten Gedanken.


----------



## Svenos (8. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> War als Anregung gedacht. Flyer, Plakate o. Ä. waren meine ersten Gedanken.


 

Schaden kann es nicht. 
Ich bin selbst immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele Biker noch keine Ahnung von dem neuen Gesetz haben. Bei meiner täglichen Feierabendrunde verteile ich immer Flyer an "einsame" Biker. Kaum einer wußte Bescheid.


----------



## MissQuax (8. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Schaden kann es nicht.
> Ich bin selbst immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele Biker noch keine Ahnung von dem neuen Gesetz haben. Bei meiner täglichen Feierabendrunde verteile ich immer Flyer an "einsame" Biker. Kaum einer wußte Bescheid.



Und ich war heute bei einem etwas größeren Fahrradhändler in Friedberg, wo ich vor 2,5 Wochen Infomaterial und Unterschriftslisten abgegeben habe - nach einem Gespräch mit einer (angeblich) "verantwortlichen" Angestellten. Es waren ganze 2 (zwei!) Unterschriften in den Listen - und die sind von Angestellten. 

Die haben es weder für nötig gehalten, Kunden über die Aktion zu informieren und zum Unterschreiben zu animieren noch hat die komplette Belegschaft unterschrieben! 

Das ist ein echtes Armutzeugnis! Wenn alle Betroffenen so reagieren würden, bzw. nicht reagieren, hätten die Politiker noch leichteres Spiel. Es ist wirklich traurig und demotivierend!


----------



## MissQuax (8. August 2012)

Interessantes aus einem Thread im Lokalforum Frankfurt:



Wu-TAL Rider schrieb:


> Radeln im Wald!
> *FAZ vom 07.08.2012*
> Gruß
> Matthias



Online habe ich den Artikel (noch) nicht gefunden.


----------



## Svenos (8. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Und ich war heute bei einem etwas größeren Fahrradhändler in Friedberg, wo ich vor 2,5 Wochen Infomaterial und Unterschriftslisten abgegeben habe - nach einem Gespräch mit einer (angeblich) "verantwortlichen" Angestellten. Es waren ganze 2 (zwei!) Unterschriften in den Listen - und die sind von Angestellten.
> 
> Die haben es 1. nicht für nötig gehalten, Kunden über die Aktion zu informieren und zum Unterschreiben zu animieren noch hat die komplette Belegschaft unterschrieben!
> 
> Das ist ein echtes Armutzeugnis! Wenn alle Betroffenen so reagieren würden, bzw. nicht reagieren, hätten die Politiker noch leichteres Spiel. Es ist wirklich traurig und demotivierend!


 
Habe Ähnliches (nicht ganz so krass) auch in Wiesbaden und Mainz erlebt. Einige Händler hängen sich echt rein, andere sind völlig tiefenentspannt. 
Ich sags mal so. Für mich ist das "nur" das Hobby und ich habe auch noch ein Rennrad, aber für die Händler geht es am Ende ums Überleben. Der Bike-Markt braucht nur zu stagnieren, der muss garnicht total einbrechen, und schon gehen wieder ein paar über die Wupper. Und dann ist das Gejammere groß.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Und ich war heute bei einem etwas größeren Fahrradhändler in Friedberg




Meinst Du die mit dem Wind im Rücken? Alles andere hätte mich bei denen auch gewundert....


----------



## MissQuax (8. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Meinst Du die mit dem Wind im Rücken? Alles andere hätte mich bei denen auch gewundert....



Yep!


----------



## Asrael (8. August 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei Friedberg sind... Wer fühlt sich denn für den Bikemax in Rosbach zuständig?
Die bräuchten mal mehr als eine Liste, die ist viel zu schnell voll.
Ich hab leider selbst keine mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2012)

hmmm, da hatte ich listen ausgelegt ... auch mehr als eine...


----------



## MissQuax (8. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Friedberg sind... Wer fühlt sich denn für den Bikemax in Rosbach zuständig?
> Die bräuchten mal mehr als eine Liste, die ist viel zu schnell voll.
> Ich hab leider selbst keine mehr.



Ich auch! 

War gerade vorhin wieder dort zum Abholen von Listen! War aber nur 1 voll. Und noch 1 leere vorhanden. Habe nochmal welche dagelassen, aber bis einschl. SA wird sich da wohl nicht mehr so viel tun. Die haben mir zugesichert, die dann noch ausgefüllte(n) Liste(n) selbst einzuscannen und hochzuladen. Hoffe, sie tun es auch.

Die haben zwar eindeutig mehr Interesse und Engagement gezeigt als die Blödbommel in Friedberg, aber das Ergebnis war trotzdem nicht berauschend. Hätte da mehr erwartet, da die immerhin ein relativ gutes MTB-Sortiment haben.


----------



## Tilman (8. August 2012)

Nicht nur in Hessen funzt 'was

http://www.derbund.ch/bern/kanton/Biker-koennen-aufatmen/story/17137244


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2012)

Die Interessen hinter den Bikeverboten werden immer deutlicher (auch in der Schweiz):

Revision des Waldgesetzes als «verpasste Chance»

In seiner Vernehmlassungsantwort hat der BWB dem Kanton geschrieben, er sei gern bereit, alle geforderten Waldleistungen zu erbringen. Nur brauchten die Waldbesitzer eben Abgeltungen für den Nutzen, den die Allgemeinheit vom Wald habe.
...
In diesem Sinne wandte sich der BWB auch nicht absolut gegen das Velofahr- und Reitverbot abseits der Waldstrassen, *sofern Biker und Reiter etwas bezahlt hätten*.


----------



## franzam (8. August 2012)

Naja, in Bayern zahlen Interessenten jetzt schon für vll. kommende Flächen für Windräder.
 Da will man sogar in Naturparks Möglichkeiten dafür schaffen. 
Andere Länder, andere Probleme -aber das gleiche Interesse am Geld.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. August 2012)

Entgelt für die Nutzung des Waldes im Rahmen eines Betretungsrechts zur Erholung kann man wohl überhaupt nicht mit der Sicherung von Flächen für die Nutzung der Windenergie im Rahmen unternehmerischer Entscheidungen vergleichen.

Die Flächen im Wald, die sich in Bayern für die Windenergie-Nutzung  eignen kann man ja gerne mal ins Verhältnis zu den Erholungssuchenden setzen. 

Windenergieanlagen sind in Landschaftsschutzgebieten und Landschaftsschutzgebieten in den Naturparken  (ehemaligen Schutzzonen) zulässig, wenn sie dem Schutzzweck nicht entgegen stehen. Das ist aktuell sicher ein heißes Eisen, das im Zuge der Energiewende angepackt worden ist.

Zu den Windrädern kann man ja stehen wie man will - genauso wie zu Mountainbikern - aber bitte sachlich bleiben und sauber differenzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (9. August 2012)

Das war nicht unsachlich und nur ein Vergleich. Leider ist es so, dass die Staatsforste und viele großen Privatforste auf tw. kurzfristige Gewinnmaximierung arbeiten. Da stufe ich Interessen von Erholungssuchenden eher untergeordnet ein.
Sowohl in Bayern, wie auch in Hessen.
Die Debatte über Sinn und Unsinn von Windrädern und ihren Standorten wäre ein völlig neues Faß zum aufmachen


----------



## Holger24 (9. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> http://www.sdwhessen.de/Aktuelles/P...ngsrecht_und_Mountainbiken_im_Wald_250712.pdf



Ich habe mir jetzt die Pressemeldung mal angeschaut.. Fehlt bei folgendem Satz nicht irgendetwas? 

"Nach Auffassung des gesetzlich anerkannten Naturschutzverbandes ist die Formulierung, dass Reiten und Rad fahren auf festen Waldwegen die befestigt oder naturfest sind (und die von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kfz ganzjährig befahren werden können) kein Widerspruch zum bisher geltenden Recht."

Ich meine, mal abgesehen vom Sinn, fehlt da nicht rein syntaktisch irgendwas? 

Da sind echt die Besten der Besten der Besten am Werk


----------



## Tilman (9. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Interessen hinter den Bikeverboten werden immer deutlicher (auch in der Schweiz):
> 
> Revision des Waldgesetzes als «verpasste Chance»
> 
> ...



Lass die mal verhandeln, bei uns wird ähnliches gefordert und ich wette, das wird mit der Bezahlung nix. Der BWB ist das eine, der Gesetzgeber das andere. Mehr kann ich hier nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## Tilman (9. August 2012)

Holger24 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt die Pressemeldung mal angeschaut.. Fehlt bei folgendem Satz nicht irgendetwas?
> 
> "Nach Auffassung des gesetzlich anerkannten Naturschutzverbandes ist die Formulierung, dass Reiten und Rad fahren auf festen Waldwegen die befestigt oder naturfest sind (und die von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kfz ganzjährig befahren werden können) kein Widerspruch zum bisher geltenden Recht."
> 
> ...



Die Orthographie alleine begründet schon einen gewissen Sammlerwert der PM. Aber wenn das HMUELV in einem Gesetzentwurf mit der Rechtschreibung bzw. Sinngebung auf Kriegsfuß steht, darf das die SDW auch. Wahrscheinlich ist bei denen auch das Komma kaputt.


----------



## Tilman (9. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Das war nicht unsachlich und nur ein Vergleich. Leider ist es so, dass die Staatsforste und viele großen Privatforste auf tw. kurzfristige Gewinnmaximierung arbeiten. Da stufe ich Interessen von Erholungssuchenden eher untergeordnet ein.
> Sowohl in Bayern, wie auch in Hessen.
> Die Debatte über Sinn und Unsinn von Windrädern und ihren Standorten wäre ein völlig neues Faß zum aufmachen



Das Faß habe ich unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9768998#post9768998 aufgemacht


----------



## Crackintosh (9. August 2012)

hatten wir den hier schon?

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/aschaffenburg/aschaffenburg-land/land/art3986,2229000


----------



## Svenos (9. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Nicht nur in Hessen funzt 'was
> 
> http://www.derbund.ch/bern/kanton/Biker-koennen-aufatmen/story/17137244


 

Zwei Dinge finde ich in dem Artikel bemerkenswert:

Zum einen waren auch dort die Gesetzgeber überrascht, dass das Thema "so hohe Wellen schlägt". Für mich mal wieder der Beweis, dass man im Internetzeitalter keine Themen mehr einfach am Bürger vorbei "durchdrücken" kann. Leider ist diese Erkenntnis noch nicht in den Ministerien angekommen.
Des Weitern hat mich erstaunt, dass die dortige Petition über 31.000 Unterschriften vorweisen konnte. Bei nur 6 Mio. Einwohner ein stolzes Ergebnis. Wir haben mit knapp 82 Mio. (also Faktor 10) etwas mehr Einwohner und kommen auf (hoffentlich) 50.000 Unterschriften. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es in der Schweiz mehr Biker gibt als in Deutschland. Die Schweizer scheinen aber im Umgang mit basisdemokratischen Instrumenten besser vertraut zu sein.


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2012)

außerdem sind die schweizer meiner erfahrung nach ein rentienteres völkchen als die deutschen und lassen sich nicht gern bevormunden.


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. August 2012)

Hat irgendwer Lust, Zeit und Laune beim 24h Rennen "Idstein24" einen Stand OpenTrails o.ä. aufzumachen. Thema Standplatz habe ich geklärt mit dem Idstein24 Chef, ist kein Thema.

Wenn Interesse bitet PM an mich.

Rennen findet Wochenende 25/26.08 statt.

Flyer und/oder Plakate kann ich dort aufhängen.


----------



## Svenos (9. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> außerdem sind die schweizer meiner erfahrung nach ein rentienteres völkchen als die deutschen und lassen sich nicht gern bevormunden.


 

Dann sollten wir uns mal ein Scheibchen von den Schweizern abschneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (9. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge finde ich in dem Artikel bemerkenswert:
> 
> Zum einen waren auch dort die Gesetzgeber überrascht, dass das Thema "so hohe Wellen schlägt".


 
Das ist der Tsunami, weswegen die Angela die KKW dicht macht!!!!


----------



## franzam (9. August 2012)

Mir wäre auch recht sie macht die SDW dicht


----------



## Svenos (9. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Mir wÃ¤re auch recht sie macht die SDW dicht


 
Du meinst die Jungs und MÃ¤dels von der "Deutschen Waldjugend"? (der Name ist schon ziemlich lÃ¤ssig und irgendwie retro)
Das ist doch ein strammer schwarzer Haufen mit grÃ¼nem Anstrich. Man muss sich nur die Liste der Vorsitzenden anschauen, dann erÃ¼brigt sich jeder Kommentar: (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzgemeinschaft_Deutscher_Wald).

Glaube nicht, dass Angela die dicht macht, das sind ihre treusten WÃ¤hler.

"Tief verwurzelt. Weit verzweigt" ist das Motto des SDW. Ja, so lÃ¤uft Lobby-Arbeit!

Hier noch ein nettes Zitat: 
_Ein seit Jahren wichtiges Standbein der WaldpÃ¤dagogik sind die von der SDW entwickelten Waldjugendspiele.[4] Sie werden meist in Zusammenarbeit mit Kommunen und ForstÃ¤mtern (auch âWaldrallyeâ oder âWaldolympiadeâ genannt) durchgefÃ¼hrt. Auf einem etwa zwei Kilometer langen __Parcours__ mit 10 bis 15 Stationen kÃ¶nnen die Kinder und Jugendlichen mit Geschick, Beobachtungsgabe und detektivischem SpÃ¼rsinn bestimmte Aufgaben lÃ¶sen, ... In den letzten Jahren haben jedes Jahr an den Waldjugendspielen, die meist in Zusammenarbeit mit FÃ¶rstern, Waldjugend oder anderen Waldexperten organisiert werden, mehr als 350.000 SchÃ¼ler teilgenommen._

Na wenn das mal keine Menschenansammlung ist, die zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zwecks den Wald betreten und ihn mÃ¶glicherweise beeintrÃ¤chtigen. 

Man beachte die schicken Uniformen, das sind die FÃ¶rster von morgen.........................Spass muss sein in dieser trÃ¶gen Welt!


----------



## Bener (9. August 2012)

Pappel und Eberesche ;-)


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2012)

Jokisch schrieb:


> Vereinsmitgliedschaft bzw. Anbringen des DJV-Emblems am Privat-KFZ befugt zum befahren sämtlicher Waldwege, auch wenn diese ansonsten für Fahrzeuge aller Art gesperrt sind.



ist das so? die plakete passt sicher auch aufs oberrohr meines bikes. und so ne vereinsmitgliedschaft wird ja nicht die welt kosten.


----------



## franzam (9. August 2012)

Die Energiedebatte ist eine andere Sache. Da kann man auch als Umweltfreund Windräder nicht überall gut heißen.
Aber zurück zum Thema:
Das DJV Emblem berechtigt dazu in keiner Weise. Auch ein Jäger kann wegen unbefugten Befahrens eines gesperrten Weges zur Kasse gebeten werden. Hab ich auch schon mal praktiziert Der wollte nur seinen Hund laufen lassen und war zu faul zu gehen. War übrigens in einem sog. Naherholungsgebiet. Da haben Radler und Fußgänger mMn. sowieso vorrang.
Zum Holz machen ist normalerweise immer ein Fahrerlaubnisschein der Forstverwaltung notwendig.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. August 2012)

Der ADFC Gießen hat auf meine Anregung hin jetzt noch schnell vor Ablauf der Petition eine Presseerklärung herausgegeben:
http://www.adfc-giessen.de/cms_select.php?ID=400
sowie einen Betrag in der Gießener Zeitung veröffentlicht
http://www.giessener-zeitung.de/gie...-giessen-kritisiert-entwurf-des-waldgesetzes/


----------



## nightprowler (9. August 2012)

Worüber ich einfach nicht wegkomme,ist,das der BUND mit Leuten gemeinsame Sache macht,die gnadenlos riesig tote Monokulturen (Fichten) pflanzen,schön in Reih und Glied damit der Havester auch gut reinkommt.

Wer da mal eine Quelle beobachtet,weiß,toter gehts kaum noch.

Nach Kyril riesige Flächen mit Weihnachtsbaumkulturen,die dann regelmäßig mit Gift bespritz werden, anlegen.

Jäger,die jeden Konkurrenten natürlicher Art,sofort gnadenlos bekämpfen,Luchs,Wolf,Fuchs...

Jagd die Wildkatze nicht auch Singvögel?

Leuten die so dreist Lügen in die Welt setzen(Mountainbiker würden ein Recht einfordern überall Wege anlegen zu dürfen),einen größeren Blödsinn habe ich wirklich noch nicht gehört.


Also je mehr ich da nachdenke,um so schlechter wird mir.


Wir dürfen gegen diese Bagage auf keinen Fall verlieren und wenn diese Schlacht gewonnen ist,sollten wir unser Augenmerk mal nach BWB richten.

Bis dato habe ich den Jägern eigentlich eher neutral gegenüber gestanden,jetzt nicht mehr,wer diesem Verband angehört sollte bekämpft werden.

Ihr solltet mal die Seite vom Jagdverband-Hessen aufmachen,das hat schon eine seltsame Anmutung.

Die haben ja auch keinen guten Ruf,ich bin ziemlich auf Krawall gebürstet.

Zum Thema wo sind sie denn alle,die Mountainbiker?

War am Wochenende wandern,Mountainbiker von vorne,Hallo guten Tag,mountainbiker von hinten,haben sich langsam genähert und dafür bedankt das man Platz gemacht hat.

Alles natürlich auf schon vorhandenen Wegen.

43000 Biker/innen wandern in der nächsten Jagdsaison durch hessische Wälder,natürlich ohne Genehmigung
Uwe


----------



## nightprowler (9. August 2012)

Jokisch schrieb:


> Die wirklich wahren Waldgangster sind aber vom DJV:
> Vereinsmitgliedschaft bzw. Anbringen des DJV-Emblems am Privat-KFZ befugt zum befahren sämtlicher Waldwege, auch wenn diese ansonsten für Fahrzeuge aller Art gesperrt sind.




43000 neue Mitglieder fahren mit ihren Pkw durch hessische Wälder,

boa hab ich einen Hals

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (9. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> 43000 neue Mitglieder fahren mit ihren Pkw durch hessische Wälder,
> 
> boa hab ich einen Hals
> 
> Uwe



Warum bloß werden alle die tausende Biker vergessen, die künftig auch mit dem Auto kommen werden, weil sie das vor Ort zum Wegevermesssen brauchen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. August 2012)

Dafür gibt`s dann im DIMB-Shop das *hier*. 
Natürlich in Weiß/Blau mit DIMB-Logo


----------



## franzam (9. August 2012)

Ich würde als mehrspuriges und nicht allradgetriebenes Fahrzeug dieses zum Maßstab machen:


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. August 2012)

Ist der schon hier gepostet worden ?
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/technik-motor/gesetz-radeln-im-wald-11845847.html


----------



## Asrael (9. August 2012)

Und das von der FAZ???


----------



## Tilman (9. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Und das von der FAZ???



Warum nicht?



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ist der schon hier gepostet worden ?
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/technik-motor/gesetz-radeln-im-wald-11845847.html



Man kann den Artikkel kommentieren!

Es wäre gut, wenn der Autor und langjährige FAZ-Fahrradexperte Hans Heinrich Pardey ins Umweltministerium wechseln würde. Dann würde dort aus Beach-Juristerei handfeste Gesetzentwurfsgestaltung. Denn im Falle des Gegenteils drohte die Praxis sonst künftig im eigenen Hause unmittelbar zuzuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (10. August 2012)

Auch wenn es schon gesagt wurde, hier die Mail die an die zeichner der Petition ging.



> Keine strengeren Vorschriften zum Velofahren im Wald
> Swiss Cycling bedankt sich herzlich bei allen 31â235 Personen, die sich bei der Online-Petition eingetragen haben und so dem Vernehmlassungsschreiben von Swiss Cycling mehr Gewicht gegeben haben.
> 
> Die Online-Petition gegen die VerschÃ¤rfung des Waldgesetztes wurde zusammen mit einem Vernehmlassungsschreiben am 27. Februar 2012 an den Berner Regierungsrat geschickt. Der Regierungsrat hat die Teilrevision des Kantonalen Waldgesetztes am 4. Juli 2012 verabschiedet. Auf eine VerschÃ¤rfung der Bestimmungen zum Radfahren im Wald will der Regierungsrat verzichten. Das im Vernehmlassungsverfahren zur Diskussion gestellte Verbot des Radfahrens im Wald abseits von Waldstrassen und besonders bezeichneten Wegen und Pisten wird also nicht umgesetzt. Die Nutzungskonflikte im Wald sollen stattdessen einvernehmlich gelÃ¶st werden.
> ...





Auch in Frankreich leistet man Widerstand, siehe http://www.mountainbikers-foundation.com/accueil/non-au-vtt-interdit/

Widerstand lohnt sich. 

ray


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (10. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass Herr Pardey bisher noch gar nichts in meinem Leib und Magenblatt zu dem gesetzgeberischen Unsinn verfasst hatte....


----------



## Svenos (10. August 2012)

_Bis dato habe ich den Jägern eigentlich eher neutral gegenüber gestanden,jetzt nicht mehr,wer diesem Verband angehört sollte bekämpft werden._

_Ihr solltet mal die Seite vom Jagdverband-Hessen aufmachen,das hat schon eine seltsame Anmutung._

_Die haben ja auch keinen guten Ruf,ich bin ziemlich auf Krawall gebürstet._

_Zum Thema wo sind sie denn alle,die Mountainbiker?_

_War am Wochenende wandern,Mountainbiker von vorne,Hallo guten Tag,mountainbiker von hinten,haben sich langsam genähert und dafür bedankt das man Platz gemacht hat._

_Alles natürlich auf schon vorhandenen Wegen._

_43000 Biker/innen wandern in der nächsten Jagdsaison durch hessische Wälder,natürlich ohne Genehmigung_
_Uwe[/quote]_


Immer schön entspannt bleiben und abwarten, was am Ende von dem Gesetz übrig bleibt.

Aber die Überheblichkeit der Forst- und Jagdlobby ist schon bemerkenswert (damit will ich nicht alle Jäger und Förster gemeint haben). Es gibt dort scheinbar einige "Scharfmacher", welche die Deutungshoheit für sich beanspruchen. 
Die waren sich ihrer Sache so sicher, dass sie glaubten mit einem handwerklich so schlechten Gesetzentwurf durchzukommen. 

Die Idee mit den Gruppenwanderungen der Biker ist nicht schlecht. Am besten in schön bunten Klamotten mit einem fröhlichen Lied auf den Lippen. Dann können die tagelang auf dem Hochsitz hocken und bekommen nix vor die Flinte .
Aber ich habe noch einen Funken Hoffnung, dass die einsehen werden, dass eine Lösung nur mit uns, nicht gegen uns gefunden werden kann. Wir sind einfach viel mehr wie die!!!


----------



## nightprowler (10. August 2012)

Ja Svenos Du hast recht,
nicht alle Jäger werden so arrogante Pfatzken sein,ich komm schon von der Palme runter.

Bunte Klamotten tun beim wandern nicht Not,die Viecher sind farbenblind,aber Trillerpfeifen würden glaube ich,ihre Wirkung nicht verlieren.

Aber der Gedanke das man denen so richtig einheizen könnte hat schon was,oder?

Uwe


----------



## Svenos (10. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Ja Svenos Du hast recht,
> nicht alle Jäger werden so arrogante Pfatzken sein,ich komm schon von der Palme runter.
> 
> Bunte Klamotten tun beim wandern nicht Not,die Viecher sind farbenblind,aber Trillerpfeifen würden glaube ich,ihre Wirkung nicht verlieren.
> ...


 

Die bunten Klamotten sind wegen der Jäger nötig, damit sie uns nicht mit einem Rudel Hirsche verwechseln 
Die meisten Jäger treffen eh nix (Zitat einer guten Freundin, die einen Jagdschein hat und ziemlich gut trifft, die kommt aus dem Fremdschämen für ihre "Genossen" gar nicht mehr raus)


----------



## MissQuax (10. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Die bunten Klamotten sind wegen der Jäger nötig, damit sie uns nicht mit einem Rudel Hirsche verwechseln
> Die meisten Jäger treffen eh nix (Zitat einer guten Freundin, die einen Jagdschein hat und ziemlich gut trifft, die kommt aus dem Fremdschämen für ihre "Genossen" gar nicht mehr raus)



Als Ex-Frau eines Jägers (er ist leider vorzeitig in die "ewigen Jagdgründe" gegangen), kann ich das bestätigen!

Die ganzen Jagdhunde werden ja hauptsächlich zum "Nachsuchen" gebraucht, wenn der Jäger beim Schuss "nicht gut abgekommen" ist (= schlecht getroffen hat) und das Stück krank geschossen hat (= das Tier wurde durch den Schuss "nur" verletzt)!  Und da habe ich dann auch schon miterlebt, daß der Hund das Tier nicht gefunden hat (dieses ist dann wohl irgendwo elend zugrunde gegangen ).


----------



## franzam (10. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Die bunten Klamotten sind wegen der Jäger nötig, damit sie uns nicht mit einem Rudel Hirsche verwechseln



Aber auf dem T-Shirt stand doch Reebok....


----------



## othu (10. August 2012)

Auch in Bayern ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9773508&postcount=17

Auch hier darf gerne kommentiert werden, der gute Herr Ludwig Angerer, Fachbereichsleiter Forsten, verweist immerhin in dem Artikel auf Hessen wo das Problem mit den Mountainbikern seiner Meinung nach viel besser angegangen wird...


----------



## Hebus (10. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Auch in Bayern ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9773508&postcount=17



Der Orginalartikel ist mal wieder von http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/ verschwunden. Wie auch immer: Im Gegensatz zu dem, was das vor 2-3 Jahren los war, ist der Artikel wesentlich freundlicher. Hier haben der DAV und die DIMB sehr gut und schnell reagiert. Der DAV ist Foerstern und Jaegern auch eher ein Begriff, als die DIMB. Neben den Gespraechen, die hier in letzter Zeit stattgefunden haben, will der DAV (Sektion Würzburg) jetzt seine Position schriftlich fest schreiben. Ich hoffe, dass das klappt.


----------



## polymob (10. August 2012)

Ich las eben wieder so eine erschütternde Nachricht wie gestern in der Nähe von Hamburg ein LKW in eine Gruppe Rennradler gefahren ist und dabei einer ums Leben gekommen ist. 
Wie kann man hinsichtlich einer solchen realen Gefährdung für  (Straßen-)Radfahrer tatsächlich allen Ernstes einen Gesetzesentwurf auf  den Weg bringen, der in der Konsequenz einige Radler wieder "zurück" auf  die Straßen bringen dürfte? 
Wo bleibt da die Abwägung zwischen Naturschutz und Schutz von Menschenleben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (10. August 2012)

polymob schrieb:


> Ich las eben wieder so eine erschütternde Nachricht wie gestern in der Nähe von Hamburg ein LKW in eine Gruppe Rennradler gefahren ist und dabei einer ums Leben gekommen ist.
> Wie kann man hinsichtlich einer solchen realen Gefährdung für (Straßen-)Radfahrer tatsächlich allen Ernstes einen Gesetzesentwurf auf den Weg bringen, der in der Konsequenz einige Radler wieder "zurück" auf die Straßen bringen dürfte?
> Wo bleibt da die Abwägung zwischen Naturschutz und Schutz von Menschenleben?


 
Das dürfte daran liegen, dass die Spezies "Radfahrer" bisher keine "Lobbyheimat" gefunden hat. Für die Fußgänger sind sie eine ständige "Gefahr" und sollen auf der Staße fahren. Für die Autofahrer sind sie ein ständiges "Hindernis" und sollen gefälligst woanders fahren (siehe die schwachsinnigen Kommentare zum o.g. Artikel). 
Auch wenn Fußgänger und Autofahrer eine natürliche "Feindschaft" pflegen, eines überstrahlt diesen Konflikt, der gemeinsamme "Hals" auf die Radfahrer. 
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern hat man bei uns leider immer noch nicht erkannt, dass das Fahrrad das klimafreundlichste Fortbewegungsmittel überhaupt ist. Herr Ramsauer steckt 2012 immerhin *13 Millionen Euro in den Radwegebau an Bundesstraßen* (das sind stolze 1,3% seines Etats).
Und die Biker würden iher Wege selbst bauen und dürfen das nicht!


----------



## swe68 (10. August 2012)

@svenos, polymob, ich warte auf die ersten Stimmen, die fordern, dass Radfahrer zumindest in Gruppen nicht mehr auf der Straße fahren dürfen...


----------



## powderJO (10. August 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> @svenos, polymob, ich warte auf die ersten Stimmen, die fordern, dass Radfahrer zumindest in Gruppen nicht mehr auf der Straße fahren dürfen...



fahr mal mit einer gruppe beim rennradtraining rund um ffm. da fordern 9 von 10 autolenkern noch ganz andere sachen ...


----------



## Bodenprobe (11. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> fahr mal mit einer gruppe beim rennradtraining rund um ffm. da fordern 9 von 10 autolenkern noch ganz andere sachen ...



...genau ein kurzer Schlenker nach rechts und weiter geht´s im Wald. Problem gelöst. Sieben auf einen Streich.
Fahrrad fährt man ohnehin im Wald!


----------



## Alexes (11. August 2012)

polymob schrieb:


> Wo bleibt da die Abwägung zwischen Naturschutz und Schutz von Menschenleben?



Es geht überhaupt nicht um Naturschutz ! Es wächst im Wald kein Baum schneller oder größer ohne MTBler, und das Wild wird auch nicht fetter oder mehr !


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. August 2012)

Wenn das MTB-Fahren ein Problem des Naturschutzes wäre, hätten die Naturschutzbehörden schon längst eingegriffen.
Frage: Warum greifen die Naturschutzbehörden nicht ein?


----------



## Al_Ex (11. August 2012)

Als was bezeichnest du das Umweltministerium?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (11. August 2012)

Neues aus der ADFC Radwelt:



> *Bald MTB-Verbot in Hessen?*
> *Neufassung des Forstgesetzes geplant.*
> ...
> Wer die Petition mitzeichnen möchte, kann dies unter http://openpetition.de/petition/gez...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern tun. Eile ist geboten, denn die Petition endet kurz nach erscheinen der Radwelt.
> ...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (11. August 2012)

> Unterstützer aus hessen 20.009 (0,33% aller einwohner)



*Yes !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (11. August 2012)

Sabine Spitz holt bei Olympia beim Mountainbike Rennen der Frauen Silber!   

Und Hessen will den Mountainbikesport tot machen - durch unsinnige Verbote beim Waldbetretungsrecht! Pfui, Politiker, schämt euch - vielleicht solltet ihr auch mal Sport im Wald machen - mit "gelüftetem Kopf" würde es dann evtl. auch mit klarem Denken klappen!


----------



## franzam (11. August 2012)

Bin ich grad noch drübergestolpert:

http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen...-wollen-einen-fairen-interessenausgleich.html

Vll. sollt man die einzelnen Verbände noch mal bearbeiten!
Was zum Teufel hat eigentlich die IG-Bau mit einem Umweltverband zu tun ??


----------



## Svenos (11. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Bin ich grad noch drübergestolpert:
> 
> http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen...-wollen-einen-fairen-interessenausgleich.html
> 
> ...


 

Das ist das networking der CDU. Ich habe mir alle diese Verbände mal näher angeschaut, alles "rabenschwarz". Die wollen einfach schweres Geschütz auffahren, um die Leute zu beeindrücken. Un da halten die "Schwarzen"zusammen, egal ob es Sinn macht. Oder wie ist zu erklären, dass der Fischereiverband da mitmacht. Mir ist noch nie zu Ohren gekommen, dass ein Biker illegal einen See durchquert hat
In der IG Bau sind die Forstangestellten organisiert. Nach der Entlassungswelle beim Hessenforst leben die wohl nach dem Motto: "Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing".


----------



## nightprowler (11. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel hat eigentlich die IG-Bau mit einem Umweltverband zu tun ??



Na wenn die schwarzen doch für eins stehen,dann doch für alles zubetonieren.

Da ist die IG BAU doch gerade richtig,ich wünsche dem BUND noch viel Spass mit dieser Klientel.



Aber eigentlich glaube ich auch nicht mehr wirklich,das es dem BUND noch irgendwie um Naturschutz geht.
Waren wir als Fahrradfahrer da irgendwie vertreten?
Uwe


----------



## Svenos (11. August 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> *Yes !*


 
Thema Stimmenwerbung: 
Der Endspurt um die letzten Stimmen für die Petition hat ja schon begonnen. Auf meiner heutigen MTB-Tour habe ich wieder alle Biker und auch einige Wanderer angesprochen. Das ist immer noch die beste Methode, um Leute zu informieren bzw. überzeugen. 
Nett ansprechen, fragen ob Thema bekannt, kurz erläutern und Flyer in die Hand drücken. Nahezu 100% Erfolgsquote = ca. 30 Stimmen). 
Ok, eine Nordic-Walkerin outete sich als die Frau vom Förster, da war jedes weitere Wort Zeitverschwendung 

Eine Rückschlag gab es allerdings eben beim 70.3.Triathlon in Wiesbaden. Mit Bike (siehe Bild) und Flyer bewaffnet bin ich zum Zielbereich gefahren, wo am Vorabend immer eine Bike-Messe ist und sich viele Sportler rumtreiben.
Zuerst habe ich ein paar Hersteller (die auch MTB`s im Programm haben) abgeklappert. Sehr zäh, kann ich nur sagen.  Hier ein paar Zitate:

" Wir kommen nicht aus Hessen"

"Danke, ich laufe und bike im Wald und finde schon einen Weg"

"Das betrifft mich nicht"

"Sowas brauchen wir nicht"

Die haben immer noch nicht begriffen, dass es auch um IHRE Arbeitsplätze geht. Egal!

Bei den Messebesuchern war das schon anders. Wie im Wald, durchweg aufgeschlossen. Als ich gerade im Reden bin, spricht mich eine junge Dame  vom der Organisation an, dass ich umgehend das Gelände zu verlassen hätte (eigentlich ein öffentliches Gelände vor dem Wiesbadener Kurhaus). Ich habe dann versucht zu erklären, dass es sich um ein nichtkommerzielles Aktion handelt, die dem Sport (auch dem Triathlon) dient. Das hat sie nicht interessiert. Da ich keinen Ärger provozieren wollte, der den DIMB in ein schlechtes Licht rücken könnte, bin ich dann abgezogen.
Mein Eindruck war ohnehin, dass viele Triathleten sich nur für sich selbst interessieren (man die sind ja alle so schöööön ). 
Aber so schnell gebe ich nicht auf. Ich werde morgen früh am Rande der Strecke die restlichen Flyer verteilen, da kann mich keiner vertreiben. Mittlerweise habe ich auch ein ziemlich gutes Gespür dafür, wenn es lohnt anzusprechen 

Dann aber noch etwas Positives. In der Nähe war ein SPD-Sommerfest und ich habe mal dort "angeklopft". Man war dort sehr aufgeschlossen und nahm sich viel Zeit für mich. Ich fragte, wie sich die SPD in dieser Frage positioniert und am 22.08 vorgehen wird. Das war sehr interessant und gibt Grund zur Hoffnung.


----------



## Tilman (11. August 2012)

Ich bin über etwas völlig anderes gestolpert, nämlich eine Frage, die es von einigen Waldbesitzern zu beantworten gilt.
 
Sie lautet und möge auch gerne unter www.abgeordnetenwatch.de vermehrt werden:

_Wie kommt es, daß der Hessische Waldbesitzerverband die unveränderte Weiterführung des aktuellen Waldgesetzentwurfes fordert, einige seiner Mitglieder aber in z__ahlreichen Fällen genau jene Wege sperren, die in §15 Abs.2 des Gesetzentwurfs als mtb-tauglich definiert werden sollen?
_ 





Die Fairness gebietet, darauf hinzuweisen, daß das abgebildete Schild vom Waldbesitzer inzwischen entfernt wurde.

À propos Fairness, was wäre wohl los, wenn die DIMB den subrustikalen verbalen Stil des Waldbesitzer-Präsidenten Michael Frh. v. d. Tann übernähme und behaupten würde, "_die_ Waldbesitzer sperren ihre Wege nach Gutdünken, wo sie wollen?" 

Ich verzichte auf eine Antwort, aber Kuddl Schnööf hätte dazu gesagt "Michael, und nu' komms' Du!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottube (11. August 2012)

Das die Umwelt-, Natur- und Tierschutzorganisationen ein so kurzes Gedächtnis haben erstaunt mich. 

Die Spur der Petitionen gegen Frau Puttrich zieht sich durch das Internet. 
Immer mit dem selben Inhalt, Jagtrecht, Jagdmethoden Ausdehnung von Jagdzeiten - immer geht es um Begünstigung der Jagt. - nicht um Naturschutz!

www.google.de/#q=putrich jagdtgesetz

http://www.awm2009.de/petitionen/puttrichII.htm

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/tierschutz-gesetzesaenderungen-sind-am-grundgesetz-auszurichten-keine-gesetzgebungs-willkuer


http://martinafeldmayer.de/europaisches-urteil-zum-jagdverbot-grune-fordern-modernes-jagdrecht/


Auch mit dem aktuellen Vorstoß geht es weiter in diese Richtung.

Unsere Wälder haben sich verändert. Teils durch Kostendruck teils aber auch aus Vernunft. Nachhaltige Waldwirtschaft führt zurück zu natürlichen Strukturen im Wald. Wenn Unterholz, Buschwerk, unterschiedliche Baumarten in unterschiedlichsten Wachstumsstadien die Flächen füllen, führt dies zu eine deutlichen Zunahme der Artendiversität. Schädlings plagen werden eingedämmt, Freiflächen regenerieren sich selbst. Schön ist dies aktuell auf der Kahlschlagsfläche des Altkönig zu sehen, an dem Pionierpflanzen am Werk sind und die Grundlagen für einen zukünftigen Wald legen. 1*)   
Für die Tiere des Waldes bedeutet die nachhaltige Struktur des Waldes Futter und die Möglichkeit sich zu versteckten.

Nachteilig ist diese Veränderung jedoch für die Jagt. Die Freiflächen durch Kahlschlag, Sturmschäden und Unterholzfreie Monokulturen boten ein freies Schussfeld. Besonders beliebt sind hier jedoch Äsungsflächen, da diese von den Tieren zur Nahrungsaufnahme aufgesucht werden müssen.

Auch wenn Tieren keine Intelligenz zugestanden wird, hat der Mensch in den letzten Jahren der Verhaltensvorsuchung anderes herausgefunden. Nicht alle Ergebnisse sind so erstaunlich wie die der Primatenforschung, dennoch müssen wir hier umdenken. Tiere können viel präziser differenzieren als wir bisher angenommen haben. 

Das Bild in der Zeitschrift National Geographic , in dem die Schimpansen klagend hinter dem Zaun stehen und von Ihrem Artgenossen abschied nehmen hat mich tief bewegt.
http://www.nationalgeographic.de/reportagen/grundrechte-fuer-menschenaffen

Tiere die in Gruppen leben sind sozial viel stärker verbunden als wir bisher angenommen haben. Krankheiten, Todesfälle können diese Tiere Orten und Feinden klar zuordnen. Dieses Wissen war zum Überleben immer erforderlich. So haben Rehe gelernt, das das Fressen auf freien Äsungsflächen lebensgefährlich ist. Bei ausgiebiger Ansitzjagt auf solchen Flächen ziehen sich Rehe dann in den Wald zurück und schälen Bäume. 2*)


Andererseits haben Nationalparks in den USA die Erfahrung gemacht, das ein Jagdverbot die zuvor ängstlichen Tiere zutraulich gemacht hat, so dass ein weiteres Verbot eingeführt werden musste: Besucher dürfen wilde Tiere nicht füttern. Die Tiere haben schnell gelernt wer Ihnen nachstellt und wer keine Gefahr darstellt. 
Auch die Duldung oder Wiederansiedlung von Bären und Wölfen hat die Populationen dort nicht beeinträchtigt. In allen Fällen hat sich ein Gleichgewicht in Abhängigkeit von Nahrungsquellen, Feinden und Krankheiten gebildet. Probleme ergeben sich, wenn in dieses Gleichgewicht eingegriffen wird. z.B. durch Winterfütterung. Da die Tiere diese Angebot annehmen sollen findet dort dann keine Jagt statt. Dies führt dann außerhalb der Fütterungszeiten zu Nahrungsmagel mit allen bekannten Problemen und Schäden im Wald. Als Problemlöser präsentieren sich dann wieder die Jäger. 

Unterholz und natürliche Waldformen bieten den Tieren Schutz, nehmen den Jägern aber die Sicht und freies Schussfeld. Da ein Jäger sicherstellen muss, dass auch bei einem Schuss der daneben geht niemand gefährdet wird, muss das Handwerk der Ansitzjagt aus den tiefen der unübersichtlichen Waldpazellen verlagert werden. 
Dies ist an vielen Orten des Taunus zu beobachten, wo direkt an oder in unmittelbarer Nähe von Wegen neue Ansitze gebaut wurden. 

Um hier die für die Ansitzjagt notwendige Ruhe zu haben, sollen nun Waldbesucher von der Benutzung dieser Wege ausgeschlossen werden. Hier scheint man sich zunächst auf Montenbiker und GeoCacher eingeschossen zu haben. Schon jetzt ist klar, das wird den Jägern nicht reichen. So werden die Wanderer die heute noch applaudieren die nächsten oder übernächsten sein. 

Waldbesucher, welche die Tiere nicht beeinträchtigen, den Wald auch nachweislich nicht schädigen, sollen weichen für diejenigen, die Tiere zum vergnügen verängstigen und töten?


1*) zu begrüßen wäre es wenn in diesem Naturschutzgebiet die Pionier-pflanzen nicht immer wieder für ein freies Schussfeld des nahestehenden Hochstands mit der Kettensäge frei geschnitten würde.

2*) Waldbesucher, die den Tieren nicht nachstellen werden nach kurzer Gewöhnung ignoriert. Autostraßen, laute Motorräder, lärmende Städte stören den Menschen weit mehr als die Tiere. - leider - es würde sonst viele Wildunfälle durch äsende Tiere am Straßenrand reduzieren.


----------



## nightprowler (11. August 2012)

Ja,

du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Wiederstand ist Pflicht.

Uwe


----------



## Svenos (11. August 2012)

@hottube
Du siehst das alles viel zu eng. Die wollen doch nur ihrem "höheren Auftag" nachkommen und wir hindern sie daran. Also müssen wir draußen bleiben, zumal wir eh nix von echter Natur verstehen. Das muss man doch einsehen.

Nein, Du hast natürlich Recht. Was mich bei dem ganzen Thema immer so abnervt ist die Tatsache, dass sich die Jäger als eine moralisch übergeordnete Instanz hinstellen (und viele glauben das scheinbar auch). Sie sind die einzigen, die die Natur kennen, respektieren und eben auch betreten dürfen. 
Sie leben in einer Art Parallelwelt mit einer strengen Rangordnung, mit sehr merkwürdigen Ritualen und sehen in sich eine Art "Elite", die über Leben und Tod entscheiden kann. Sie habe ihre eigene Sprache und schmucke Uniformen. Und sie lieben ihr Arbeitsgerät! 
Übrigens: Die Blassmusik ist ebenso tödlich, wie die Flinte. Da bittet jedes Wild um den Gnadenschuss. 
Parallelen mit diversen Organisationen der jüngeren deutschen Geschichte sind natürlich rein zufällig und nicht beabsichtig.

Doch wenn man die Sache mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet: 
Der Jäger ist faktisch ein "Beauftragter" (Ausnahme, er ist selbst Waldeigentümer) des Waldeigentümers (zu 80% dem Land oder der Kommune), der den Wildbestand zu regulieren hat, damit der Land- und Forstwirtschaft keine Verbißschäden entstehen. Also eine Art "Schädlingsbekämpfer".  
Damit er diese Dienstleistung erbringen darf, zahlt er eine hohe Jagdpacht und wird bei Minderleistung (Verbiß durch zu viel Wild) auch noch deftig in Regress genommen. 
"Ziemlich fragwürdiges Geschäftsmodell", hätte mein BWL-Prof an der Uni gesagt. Deshalb machen das i.d.R. auch nur Hobbyjäger, die das alles in Kauf zu nehmen, um den Zeigefinger in freier Natur mit lebenden Zielen krumm machen zu können.

Was soll (kann) man da erwarten?


----------



## hottube (11. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Der Jäger ist faktisch ein "Beauftragter"



Nicht ganz, der Waldeigentümer musste bisher die Jagt auf seinem Grund und Boden dulden. Kürzlich erging ein Urteil in dem dies zugunsten des Eigentümers gegenteilig beschieden wurde. - Riesen Aufruhr bei den Jägern...

Absprachen zur Verbesserung Jagtbedingungen werden jedoch immer im Verborgenen und möglichst ohne Öffentlichkeit geführt. Auch in unserem Fall spricht immer ein offizieller vom Forst. Dass die meisten von diesen passionierte Hobby-Jäger sind, wird vornehm verschwiegen.


----------



## MissQuax (12. August 2012)

Soeben 45.000 Stimmen bei unserer Petition!


----------



## Bener (12. August 2012)




----------



## powderJO (12. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Soeben 45.000 Stimmen bei unserer Petition!



top. 


aber trotzdem müssen wir auch nach ablauf der petitionsfrist heute weiter machen: weiter artikel kommentieren, weiter selbst für öffentlichkeit sorgen, weiter die abgeordnetetn mit unseen fragen belästigen und weiter auf unseren touren andere biker und waldnutzer ansprechen und den unsinn dieses entwurfs deutlich machen.

denn noch ist nichts gewonnen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. August 2012)




----------



## Boldwing (12. August 2012)

Topp !!!


----------



## hottube (12. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Soeben 45.000 Stimmen bei unserer Petition!



Super 

und gut das der Tag noch nicht zu ende ist 

Abschnitt abtrennen und an alle Kumpels versenden:

-------- 8< ----------- 8< -------------

Hallo Leute 

Gegen das Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern!


In Hessen soll das Betretungsrecht massiv verschärft werden. 
Das verschärfte Betretungsrecht richtet sich gegen Radfahrer und Reiter, so wie das Versammlungsverbot/ keine gemeinschaftlichen Interessen im Wald (gemeint sind GeoCacher)
So soll die Ausübung dieser Hobbys unmöglich machen. Garniert mit astronomischen Strafsummen für Ordnungswidrigkeiten.

Wehrt Euch und unterstützt den Protest:
Heute ist die Letzte Chance die Onlinepetition zu unterstützen:

http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-mountainbiker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9653662&postcount=545


wenn Ihr schon teilgenommen habt leitet diese Mail bitte weiter.

viele Grüße Euer Hottube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. August 2012)

... hat eben unterzeichnet


----------



## powderJO (12. August 2012)

und? ich hoffe, du hast es auch schon getan.


----------



## 4mate (12. August 2012)

3x


----------



## Al_Ex (12. August 2012)

Also haben in Wahrheit erst 15.000 Leute unterschrieben?


----------



## Tilman (12. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> 3x



Jux hin oder her, böse Menschen nehmen das ernst!


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (12. August 2012)

http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...r-_arid,360575_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html


----------



## uwe50 (12. August 2012)

... und bitte daran denken, alle "Open Trails Hessen"-Links nach Mitternacht auf die Petition der Reiter umzuhängen

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-gegen-das-neue-waldgesetz

Dort kann man dann noch bis nächsten Sonntag unterzeichnen. Vielleicht kriegen die mit Unterstützung der Mountainbiker auch noch 10.000 Stimmen zusammen.


----------



## MissQuax (13. August 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... und bitte daran denken, alle "Open Trails Hessen"-Links nach Mitternacht auf die Petition der Reiter umzuhängen
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-gegen-das-neue-waldgesetz
> 
> Dort kann man dann noch bis nächsten Sonntag unterzeichnen. Vielleicht kriegen die mit Unterstützung der Mountainbiker auch noch 10.000 Stimmen zusammen.






.


----------



## Tilman (13. August 2012)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...r-_arid,360575_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html



Ich hab' das ein klein wenig kommentiert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (13. August 2012)

Wenn man sich auch mal vor Augen führt von welchem Zeitfaktor auszugehen ist.

Wir reden doch da von biken im Frühjahr/Sommer-teils in den Herbst.

Ja ich weiß,es gibt ein paar ganz harte,die biken auch bei 2m Neuschnee,die brauchen sich aber jetzt nicht melden.

Dann dürfte das Gro der Biker auch nur am Wochenende unterwegs sein.

Also wenn meine Frau und ich mal in der Woche oder im November im Wald sind, begegnet uns nur die Sau und sonst keiner.

Wenn man sich jetzt mal ausrechnet,wie oft das Wild nicht gestört wird,könnte man meinen dem sei bestimmt mal langweilig.

Also der Aufwand und vor allen Dingen die angedrohte Strafe,stehen in überhaupt keinem Verhältniss zu der angeblichen Natur oder Wildstörung.

Meine Urlaub verbringe ich öfter in der Zugspitzarena,Österreichs-mountainbikeparadies.

Da wandere ich auch öfter,morgens siehtst Du sie alle und dann verläuft sich die ganze

Mountainbiketruppe sonstwohin.

Die stören nicht und man kann ganz wunderbar miteinander auskommen,wenn man nur will.

Wir müssen diese Schlacht gewinnen,egal wie!


Uwe


----------



## Boldwing (13. August 2012)

Ich habe alle meine Facebook-Kontate und Freude mittlerweile mit Informationen zugespamt. Vielen ist das einfach eher egal.
Ich meine wie schwer kann es sein extra MTB-Trails anzulegen - das ist der Eifel so und die Eifel freut sich darüber, weil die Mountainbiker fleißig Geld in den Gaststätten lassen. Gleiches gilt auch für die ganzen Dönerbuden am Siebengebirge - deren halbe Kundschaft sind halt MTBler. Hessen lässt sich das finanziell mehr entgehen ... Vor allem frage ich mich wie die ganzen Taunus-Bewohner damit umgehen werden - die ganzen Gutverdiener fahren doch auch MT - die müssen doch ausreichend viel Hebelwirkung aufbringen können.


----------



## MissQuax (13. August 2012)

So, habe gerade bei HR 1 angerufen und mich über die Ankündigung des Berichtes über die Demo in Kassel beschwert! Die Ansage macht schon Stimmung GEGEN die Mountainbiker, die demonstrieren angeblich, weil sie auch zukünftig

"kreuz und quer durch den Wald heizen wollen!" 

Habe dem netten Herren vom Hörerservice das freundlich erklärt, wie es sich WIRKLICH verhält, er versprach das gleich weiterzugeben.

Jetzt bin ich auf den Bericht gespannt!


----------



## client (13. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> ..
> Also der Aufwand und vor allen Dingen die angedrohte Strafe,stehen in überhaupt keinem Verhältniss zu der angeblichen Natur oder Wildstörung.
> ...
> Wir müssen diese Schlacht gewinnen,egal wie!
> Uwe


Es geht nicht um Natur oder Umweltschutz sondern nur um Revierkämpfe.
Es gibt Menschen, die können nicht Teilen und durch die Schaffung von fiktiven Feindbildern kann man von seiner eigen asozialen Verhaltensweise ablenken! Leider läßt sich ein solches Gedankengut selten mit sachlichen Argumenten ausroten.
Dein letzter Satz zeigt die mögliche Lösung des Problems.


----------



## MissQuax (13. August 2012)

HR 1: Der Bericht über die Biker-Demo in Kassel war genauso Schei$$e wie die Meldung in den kurz darauf folgenden Nachrichten!

Die Mountainbiker wurden als Wald-Rowdies hingestellt, denen nichts wichtiger ist als querwaldein zu heizen! 

Ich habe sofort eine Mail an den Sender geschrieben. Solche Trottel! Dabei ist (war?) das seit langem mein Lieblings-Radiosender ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. August 2012)

Die Welt kann`s besser
Radeln gegen das Waldgesetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (13. August 2012)

Jawoll. 
Da überlege ich doch glatt meine Kündigung beim ADFC rückgängig zu machen.
Volker Gerstein wird mir immer sympathischer.


----------



## Tilman (14. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> HR 1: Der Bericht über die Biker-Demo in Kassel war genauso Schei$$e wie die Meldung in den kurz darauf folgenden Nachrichten!
> 
> Die Mountainbiker wurden als Wald-Rowdies hingestellt, denen nichts wichtiger ist als querwaldein zu heizen!
> 
> Ich habe sofort eine Mail an den Sender geschrieben. Solche Trottel! Dabei ist (war?) das seit langem mein Lieblings-Radiosender ...



Hier der Bericht in Hessenschau kompakt (10:34 - 10:52).


----------



## Athabaske (14. August 2012)

...das war ein neutraler Bericht!


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. August 2012)

Hat keiner Lust bei dem Rennen Idstein24 einen Stand für Opentrails zu machen ? Ich hab mit unserem Vorsitzenden von Idstein24 gesprochen, Standplatz wird zur Verfügung gestellt. Wenn keiner Zeit hat, ist dann auch ok ... ich würd dann aber den Platz wieder freigeben lassen.


----------



## powderJO (14. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> HR 1: Der Bericht über die Biker-Demo in Kassel war genauso Schei$$e wie die Meldung in den kurz darauf folgenden Nachrichten!
> 
> Die Mountainbiker wurden als Wald-Rowdies hingestellt, denen nichts wichtiger ist als querwaldein zu heizen!
> 
> Ich habe sofort eine Mail an den Sender geschrieben. Solche Trottel! Dabei ist (war?) das seit langem mein Lieblings-Radiosender ...



was erwartest du von einem gleichgeschalteten sender? und ja, die wortwahl ist bewusst so gewählt.


----------



## bergroff (14. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> u.a.


 Berichte sind halt so und so, 

das wichtigste, WIR in Nordhessen haben es vorgemacht und fast fünfhundert Leute mit einer Riesenstimmung kurz mal auf die Räder gebracht und Kassel kurz mal ausgebremst!

 			 			 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *onkel_c* 

 
_jepp, auch meinerseits. siehe dazu auch: http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt-kassel/kassel/radsportler-wollen-wald-bleiben-2458969.htm goil der kommentar des herrn damm, wie so oft bei den hna kommentaren. man meint es gibt in ks nur ewig gestrige ..._

 also weiter kommentieren!

War schon toll gestern und alle waren da, Danke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Es gab was im hr-Fernsehen, sind in der Welt angekommen www.welt.de/newsticker/news3/article108604072/Radeln-gegen-das-Waldgesetz 
und im Äther zu hören 
www.hr-online.de/website/suche/home/mediaplayer.jsp?mkey=45736091&xtmc=demo&xtcr=3
nebst des extratipps'
www.extratip.de/2012/08/14/500-beibike-demo-gegen-neues-waldgesetz 

Machen wir weiter so.


----------



## mäcpomm (14. August 2012)

Es müssen nicht mal 500 sein um ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen.

Critical Mass


----------



## bergroff (14. August 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Es müssen nicht mal 500 sein um ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen.Critical Mass




Ja, so wollten wir anfangen und zwanzigmal um den wichtigsten Kasseler Kreisel rum, aus einer Idee wurde dann vieel mehr.


----------



## Hebus (14. August 2012)

Oh mann, die Kommentare auf HNA.de sind echt anstrengend. Einfach uninformiertes und unreflektiertes Geblubber.


----------



## powderJO (14. August 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Oh mann, die Kommentare auf HNA.de sind echt anstrengend. Einfach uninformiertes und unreflektiertes Geblubber.



ja, bin auch regelmäßig verblüfft, dass es bisher keinen einzigem befürworter in irgendeinem der vielen kommentare zu den diversen artikeln gelungen ist, wenigstens mal ein schlüssiges argument zu liefern. schlimmer - die versuchen es nicht mal. es kommen immer nur vorurteile, beschimpfungen und offensichtlich dämliche verallgemeinerungen. 

deshalb unbedingt dagegenhalten. jeder neutrale leser mit klarem verstand (gibt hoffentlich noch ein paar) muss sofort merken, wes geistes kind die befürworter sind. und wird sich dann hoffentlich schaudernd distanzieren vor so viel dummheit und unser anliegen unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottube (14. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja, bin auch regelmäßig verblüfft, ...



warum berblüfft?

"Ist es nicht schrecklich, dass .." ist das beliebteste "Spiel der Erwachsenen" überhaupt. 

So kann man ohne jegliche Sachkenntnis über alles und jeden herziehen und zudem die eigene Phantasie sprudeln lassen.
zumindest solange bis jemand mit Fakten kommt und die Diskussion auf die Sachebene bringt. Ab dem Zeitpunkt ist dann auch mit Ergebnissen zu rechen. 

Warum hat es der Forst nicht geschafft - trotz vorhandener Möglichkeiten - das Fahren einzelner auf nicht naturfesten Wegen einzudämmen? 
Quer gefällte Bäume haben die illegalen Pfade in der Vergangenheit nur flächiger verteilt. Verhängte einzelne Bußgelder hatten nur Wirkung auf direkt Betroffene. Das wird sich nicht ändern, wenn alle Mountenbiker, als signifikanter Anteil der Waldbesucher, auf LKW taugliche Forstpisten abgedrängt werden. Diese werden bevorzugt von Spaziergängern genutzt die auf Pfützenfreie Lackschuh taugliche Wege wert legen. Womit es dann auf diesen Wegen zu massivem Konfliktpotential der Besucher kommt.


----------



## Dylan (14. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> was erwartest du von einem gleichgeschalteten sender? und ja, die wortwahl ist bewusst so gewählt.



Dann scheinst Du den Begriff ja zu kennen und behauptest indirekt, dass es in Deutschland keine Pressefreiheit, ja eigentlich gar keine Demokratie gibt? Wozu dann eine Petition?

Ich finde den Vergleich zu Nazi-Zeiten oft unpassend und stehe damit nicht allein.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleichschaltung#Problematik_der_Verwendung_des_Begriffs


----------



## MissQuax (14. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Dann scheinst Du den Begriff ja zu kennen und behauptest indirekt, dass es in Deutschland keine Pressefreiheit, ja eigentlich gar keine Demokratie gibt? Wozu dann eine Petition?
> 
> Ich finde den Vergleich zu Nazi-Zeiten oft unpassend und stehe damit nicht allein.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleichschaltung#Problematik_der_Verwendung_des_Begriffs



Jetzt bausch' das bitte mal nicht unnötig auf!

Auf Wikipedia kann man nämlich auch lesen:

*Verwendung des Begriffs nach 1945*
... Aufgrund eines semantischen Positivismus wird Gleichschaltung nicht als feststehender Begriff für die Vorgänge zwischen 1933 und 1934 gesehen, sondern als Synonym für Gleichmacherei, Vereinheitlichung usw. ...


Und Pressefreiheit ist so eine Sache: in der heutigen Zeit, wo sich fast alles nur noch um Gewinnmaximierung dreht, wird doch oft - den Pressekodex mit Füßen tretend - einfach das gedruckt/veröffentlicht, was die höchsten Leserzahlen verspricht! Und das sind leider fast nie sachliche Informationen und objektive Meinungen (soweit eine Meinung überhaupt objektiv sein kann), sondern reißerische Meldungen und Inhalte, die bei der breiten Masse des Volkes Emotionen hervorrufen - am besten die negativen wie Angst, Entsetzen, Trauer, Ärger, Schadenfreude und Hass.

Wenn es sich gut verkauft, ist egal, ob die Wahrheit auf der Strecke bleibt!


----------



## MissQuax (14. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> warum berblüfft?
> 
> "Ist es nicht schrecklich, dass .." ist das beliebteste "Spiel der Erwachsenen" überhaut.
> 
> So kann man ohne jegliche Sachkenntnis über alles und jeden herziehen und zudem die eigene Phantasie sprudeln lassen.


----------



## powderJO (14. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Dann scheinst Du den Begriff ja zu kennen und behauptest indirekt, dass es in Deutschland keine Pressefreiheit, ja eigentlich gar keine Demokratie gibt? Wozu dann eine Petition?
> 
> Ich finde den Vergleich zu Nazi-Zeiten oft unpassend und stehe damit nicht allein.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleichschaltung#Problematik_der_Verwendung_des_Begriffs



gähn.  ich behaupte gar nichts indirekt, du interpretierst in meine aussage reflexhaft dinge, die da nicht stehen und verallgemeinerst sie. meine aussage betrifft konkret den hr. aber wenn du schon wiki bemühst - schau mal nach, welche gremien über die intendanten und damit auch über die politische ausrichtung von öffentlich-rechtlichen sendern entscheiden. eventuell siehst du dann klarer. 

aber zurück zum thema ...


----------



## OPM (14. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> warum berblüfft?
> 
> Warum hat es der Forst nicht geschafft - trotz vorhandener Möglichkeiten - das Fahren einzelner auf nicht naturfesten Wegen einzudämmen?



Ich dachte bislang, die Eigenschaft der Naturfestigkeit sei etwas, dass notwendig für einen Weg ist, d.h. wo ein Weg, dann ist er auch naturfest.

Ansonsten wär er ja nicht existent.


----------



## nightprowler (14. August 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Ja, so wollten wir anfangen und zwanzigmal um den wichtigsten Kasseler Kreisel rum, aus einer Idee wurde dann vieel mehr.



Das ist mir nicht genug,ich will das ganze Programm,

Bullen mit Schlagstöcken,Wasserwerfern,Pfefferspray und was der Bullenstaat noch so hergibt.

Du kannst dem Deutschen ja viel nehmen,Geld,Glauben,seine Identität,aber nicht seinen Wald.

Das ist historisch/genetisch bedingt.

Sollte das Gesetz so durchkommen wird mein Name Programm

Nightprowler


----------



## hottube (14. August 2012)

Hi OPM

aus der Stellungnahme der DIMB:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/DIMB_Stellungnahme_zur_Rechtslage_in_Hessen.pdf

dort findest Du :
++++++
Die Auslegung des Begriffs des festen Weges folgt zunächst aus dem Wortlaut des § 
4 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 ForstGDV. Diese Vorschrift verwendet nicht den Begriff des befestigten 
Weges. Damit bringt die ForstGDV erkennbar zum Ausdruck, dass die Nutzung durch 
Radfahrer nicht nur auf künstlich angelegte und damit befestigte Wege beschränkt 
sein, sondern sich auch auf naturbelassene Wege mit festem Untergrund erstrecken 
soll. 
++++++


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es heißt ja im Zusammenhang mit der Änderung des Waldgesetzes, dass dabei auch die Interessen der Waldbesitzer berücksichtigt werden soll.

Ich denke, dass kein vernünftiger Mountainbiker gegen berechtigte Interessen der Waldbesitzer etwas haben kann. 

Wenn ich mir aber hier die Position der Waldbesitzer noch mal ansehen: 
Aufruf an die Hessische Landesregierung und die Abgeordneten des Hessischen Landtags

bleibt nachdem der Holzeinschlag und die Anlage von Forstkulturen auch bisher schon geschützt sind, eigentlich nur mehr Folgendes übrig:

"Wo Mountainbiker vermeintlich fahren dürfen und wo nicht, bestimmen einzelne Biker zunehmend selbst.

Diese Entwicklung steht nicht mehr im Einklang mit dem Recht zum freien Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der Erholung.  Diese Verhaltensweise greift tief und ohne Erlaubnis in die Rechte der Waldeigentümer und in das Recht auf Selbstverwaltung der waldbesitzenden Kommunen ein."

Was ist denn das für ein Grund das Betretungsrecht derart einzuschränken?

Da trifft es sich gut, dass der Hessische Waldbesitzerverband auch keinen Hehl daraus macht, dass er von der Sozialbindung des Waldeigentums nichts hält:
Er tritt für die Leistungssteigerung der forstlichen Betriebe ein *und bekennt sich zu dem Grundsatz der Unantastbarkeit des Waldeigentums*, der Freiheit seiner Bewirtschaftung und des Rechts auf Selbstverwaltung.





Sensationell, wie man mit so einer dünnen Begründung so einen Gesetzentwurf initiieren konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (15. August 2012)

entwerfen kann man viel. das heißt ja grundsätzlich erst einmal gar nichts.
ich denke im grunde hofft man auf seiten derjenigen, die sich soetwas ausdenken, dass kaum einer davon notiz nimmt und die dinge so ungehindert ihren lauf nehmen ...


----------



## powderJO (15. August 2012)

noch mal zur erinnerung: 

*kommt zur bike-night am samstag, den 18.08 um 20.00 uhr am römerberg frankfurt.  *


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. August 2012)

Das Bundesamt für *Naturschutz* (BfN) war auch fleißig und hat eine Definition für den natur- und landschaftsverträglichen Sport veröffentlicht, den man gerne als Maßstab für die Diskussion zum Thema Naturschutz verwenden kann:

*Definition natur- und landschaftsverträglicher Sport*

Bonn im September 2001: Der Beirat für Umwelt und Sport beim Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Reaktorsicherheit hat die nachfolgende fachliche Erläuterung zum Begriff der Natur- und Landschaftsverträglichkeit sportlicher Betätigungen in der freien Natur beschlossen:

Sportliche Betätigungen in der freien Natur dienen in der Regel der Erholung sowie dem Natur- und Landschaftserlebnis. Werden bei ihrer Ausübung die Vorgaben des § 7 Abs. 1 Nr.3  BNatSchG eingehalten, sind sportliche Betätigungen natur- und landschaftsverträglich, es sei denn, sie

1.  widersprechen den zum Schutz von Biotopen und Tier- und Pflanzenarten erlassenen rechtlichen Vorschriften,

2. beeinträchtigen erheblich die Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit von Natur und Landschaft und mindern den Erlebnis- und Erholungswert,

        Erheblich ist die Beeinträchtigung dann, wenn sie nachhaltig und auf eine bedeutsame Fläche oder auf ökologisch herausragende Natur- und Landschaftselemente wirkt.

 3. stören durch Lärm oder andere Einflüsse die Erholungsfunktion der Landschaft erheblich,

4. verursachen Stoffeinträge oder physikalische Belastungen, welche die Selbstregulationskraft des betroffenen Ökosystems übersteigen,

        verursachen Stoffeinträge oder physikalische Belastungen, welche die Selbstregulationskraft des betroffenen Ökosystems übersteigen,

5. *stören wildlebende Tiere so, dass Auswirkungen auf die Reproduktion und Stabilität der betroffenen Populationen zu vermuten sind,*

Unter Störung werden hier die sportbedingten Reize verstanden, die bei Tieren eine Abweichung vom Normalverhalten verursachen. Sie sind für den Schutz wildlebender Tiere dann von Bedeutung, wenn sie nachhaltige Wirkungen auf der Ebene der Population verursachen. Eine Kausalität sollte nachgewiesen werden.

6. verändern den Lebensraum von heimischen Tieren und Pflanzen so, dass diese in ihrem Fortbestand gefährdet werden,

        Der Verlust und die Veränderung von Lebensräumen sind nach wie vor die bedeutendste Ursache für den Artenrückgang in Deutschland. Eine Gefährdung des Lebensraumes kann dann als gegeben angesehen werden, wenn durch die sportliche Betätigung, auch in Verbindung mit anderen Störfaktoren, dauerhafte und erhebliche Beeinträchtigungen des Lebensraums eintreten.

7. erfolgen mittels Verbrennungsmotoren.

        Der Einsatz von Verbrennungsmotoren bezieht sich auf die unmittelbare Ausübung der sportlichen Aktivität. Nicht eingeschlossen sind die An- und Abreise sowie unmittelbar für die Sportausübung notwendige Hilfsgeräte.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (15. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir aber hier die Position der Waldbesitzer noch mal ansehen:
> Aufruf an die Hessische Landesregierung und die Abgeordneten des Hessischen Landtags



Da haben wohl _Freiherr von der Tann_ und _Herr Möller_ wohl zuviel Jagdbitter genippt. Als ob die ganzen Pfade in den Wäldern von Moutainbikern "verursacht" wären. Soviel dummes Zeug auf einmal ist schwer zu ertragen.


----------



## Alexes (15. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Waldbesucher, auf LKW taugliche Forstpisten abgedrängt werden. Diese werden bevorzugt von Spaziergängern genutzt die auf Pfützenfreie Lackschuh taugliche Wege wert legen. Womit es dann auf diesen Wegen zu massivem Konfliktpotential der Besucher kommt.



Spazierengehen oder Wandern auf 5 - 6m breiten Grobschotterpisten macht selbst dem hartgesottensten Spießeropa keinen Spaß mehr. Das ist einfach eine Mondlandschaftsatmosphäre ... und die Forstlobby weiß das, die wollen weder Wanderer noch Radfahrer im Wald haben - stören ja alle beim Abholzen und Abknallen !


----------



## Tilman (15. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es heißt ja im Zusammenhang mit der Änderung des Waldgesetzes, dass dabei auch die Interessen der Waldbesitzer berücksichtigt werden soll.
> 
> ...



Die Waldbesitzervertreter haben einen "netten Brief" von mir (DIMB Umweltreferent)  bekommen, übrigens nicht nur der Präsident, sondern alle Präsidiumsmitglieder.

Ich bin dabei vor allem auf den Umgangsstil hinsichtlich der verbalen Rundschläge des Herrn v. d. Tann gegen alle Mountainbiker eingegangen sowie die rechtlichen Fragen und Fehler. Die Gerüchte, wie böse wir doch alle seien,  habe ich nicht angesprochen, weil man, wenn man ernsthaft auf alle derzeit ventilierten Gerüchte einginge, nichts anderes mehr zu tun hätte. 

Aber ich erwarte nun Antworten drauf, wie man denn als Normalmensch den §15 Abs.2, also die Prüfung der ganzjährigen KFZ-Tauglichkeit eines Weges,  rechtssicher (man will ja in den Wald radeln und nicht in die bußgeldverursachte Privatinsolvenz) umsetzen soll. Oder wie soll das z.B. mit der Regel des §15 Abs.4 funktionieren, daß mehrere Leute, die zusammen den gleichen Zweck verfolgen (also z.B. Pilze suchen), an die Genehmigung des Waldbesitzers kommen müssen? 

Fragen über Fragen!

Aber wer sich so entschieden wie die Waldbesitzervertretung für derlei Regeln einsetzt, müßte doch die Antworten wissen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexes (15. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Aber ich erwarte nun Antworten drauf, wie man denn als Normalmensch den §15 Abs.2, also die Prüfung der ganzjährigen KFZ-Tauglichkeit eines Weges,  rechtssicher (man will ja in den Wald radeln und nicht in die bußgeldverursachte Privatinsolvenz) umsetzen soll. Oder wie soll das z.B. mit der Regel des §15 Abs.4 funktionieren, daß mehrere Leute, die zusammen den gleichen Zweck verfolgen (also z.B. Pilze suchen), an die Genehmigung des Waldbesitzers kommen müssen?



Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Der Gesetzgeber, angetrieben von der Forst-, Jagd- und Holzlobby, will für den Waldbesucher größtmögliche rechtliche Unsicherheit schaffen, sodaß dieser wegen der unwägbaren Risiken ganz davon absieht, überhaupt noch einen Fuß in den Wald zu setzen.


----------



## Svenos (15. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Der Gesetzgeber, angetrieben von der Forst-, Jagd- und Holzlobby, will für den Waldbesucher größtmögliche rechtliche Unsicherheit schaffen, sodaß dieser wegen der unwägbaren Risiken ganz davon absieht, überhaupt noch einen Fuß in den Wald zu setzen.



Das hatte ich mich auch schon mehrfach gefragt. Und da ja auf der Gegenseite auch durchschnittlich begabte Köpfe sitzen dürften, kann nur darin deren Bestreben liegen. Der Vorgang ist im Grunde unglaublich (schließlich sollen Gesetze Rechtssicherheit erhöhen und nicht herabsetzen), aber das ist der Politikstil, der sich in den vergangenen 10 Jahren in Deutschland  - und speziell in Hessen - etabliert hat.

Da hilft nur eins - maximaler Widerstand!!!
Bis zur letzten Speiche


----------



## Tilman (15. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: Der Gesetzgeber, angetrieben von der Forst-, Jagd- und Holzlobby, will für den Waldbesucher größtmögliche rechtliche Unsicherheit schaffen, sodaß dieser wegen der unwägbaren Risiken ganz davon absieht, überhaupt noch einen Fuß in den Wald zu setzen.



Genau das aber werden sich manche Leute nicht zu sagen trauen und deshalb möge jeder nicht über die Lobbies jammern (denn das Jammern geht den Lobbies am A... vorbei und kostet nur Zeit), sondern weiterhin immer wieder die furztrockenen Fragen nach der Praxis stellen, bis es den Lobbyisten zu den Ohren 'rauskommt. Denn ohne Antwort bliebe es bei Bürokratie pur. Ein Gesetz, das noch nicht einmal praktisch umsetzbar ist, ist Bürokratie ersten Ranges.

Genau diese Bürokratie abzubauen* (anstatt welche neu zu schaffen) hatten die Regierungsparteien in Hessen vor der letzten Wahl versprochen. Das war ein umsetzbares Versprechen, es gibt keinen Grund dafür, es nicht einzuhalten oder eingehalten zu haben. Vor diesem Hintergrund naht die nächste Landtagswahl und dann wird man sehen, wer Jäger (die Fragenden) und wer Gejagte (die Antwortschuldner)  sein werden. 

Wie man an der Richterin in der Flowtrail-Sache in Wenningsen (Deister) sieht, gehen oft ohne Grund ge- oder nur befürchtete Lobby-Phantasien auch mal richtig nach hinten los. Es ist ja nicht so, daß die Biker-Lobby nicht gute Anwälte (wie im v.g. Fall Oliver Reich) hätte.....

*) es ist ja nett, wenn man unnötige Vorschriften abschafft und damit dann in Zahlen nachweisen kann, daß man Vorschriften abgeschafft hat. Nur sagt das nichts über die Bedeutung der Vorschriften und den Grad ihrer Hemmwirkungen zu Lasten der Verwaltungskunst aus. Manchmal verwechseln Leute Bürokratiebekämpfung mit pauschalem Law-Bashing. Vor allem kann man damit nicht neue Bürokratie, und diese auch noch Gesetzsform, rechtfertigen. Insbesondere kann man neuer Bürokratie in Gesetzesform, weil somit ein hochrangiges Regelwerk, nicht als "Kompensation" die Vernichtung eines vergleichsweise rechtlich niederrangigeren Stapels unnötiger Erlasse, und sei er noch so hoch, entgegenstellen.


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann Kupfernagel.


...wenn schon dann Silberkugel!


----------



## wartool (16. August 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann Kupfernagel.



ich hoffe schwer, dass das ironisch gemeint war.. :kotz:

Solche dummen Ideen kommen normalerweise nicht von uns MTBlern!

Wieso sich am Wald vergreifen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. August 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> ich hoffe schwer, dass das ironisch gemeint war.. :kotz:
> 
> Solche dummen Ideen kommen normalerweise nicht von uns MTBlern!
> 
> Wieso sich am Wald vergreifen?



Genau, was können die Bäume dafür. Schlimm genug, dass die schon umgehauen werden nur um Wege zu sperren.


----------



## Al_Ex (16. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Zum Thema Widerstand würden mir schon ein paar Gemeinheiten einfallen -- zur freien Assoziation stelle ich da einfach mal die Wörter "Nagel" und "Baumstamm" auf.




Hurra, dann ist der Wald pünktlich zum Eintritt ins Rentenalter kaputt.   Die Mär vom Kupfernagel hält sich erstaunlich hartnäckig, um damit einen Baum zu töten, muss der schon aussehen wie das Opfer eine durchgedrehten Piercingstechers.

Alexes nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das was du als Politikverständnis an den Tag legst (vgl. auch den Windenergie-Thread) lässt mich hoffen, das Leute wie du aussterben bevor sie 18 werden.


----------



## Dylan (16. August 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann Kupfernagel.



Kann die mit einer Motorsäge umgehen?
http://www.hanka-kupfernagel.de/images/gallery/64.jpg

Ansonsten ist die Wirkung von Kupfernägeln auf Bäume ein seit Jahrzehnten widerlegter Mythos.


----------



## nightprowler (16. August 2012)

Nagel hin,Nagel her, wer uns kriminalisiert sollte sich nicht wundern ,wenn er uns dann radikalisiert.

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich nichts mehr vom Wald habe ,geht er mir auch sonstwo vorbei,

dann können wir auch schöne Autobahnen bauen ,auf denen wir dann in Regionen fahren , wo wir willkommen sind.

Nightprowler


----------



## Al_Ex (16. August 2012)

Waldgesetz ich hör dich kommen, bei solchen Vertretern unseres Hobbys auch nicht unverdient.  Schade das die restlichen 95 % der Vernünftigen unter Leuten wie Euch leiden dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (16. August 2012)

Nun beruhigt Euch mal wieder. 
Ich möchte nicht, daß sich jemand an meinem Eigentum zu schaffen macht also lasse ich die Finger auch von fremden Eigentum.


----------



## Al_Ex (16. August 2012)

Das gilt doch immer nur für die bösen Anderen !!


----------



## nightprowler (16. August 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Waldgesetz ich hör dich kommen, bei solchen Vertretern unseres Hobbys auch nicht unverdient.  Schade das die restlichen 95 % der Vernünftigen unter Leuten wie Euch leiden dürfen.



Ja du hast recht, wenn Du mir auch nur ein Beispiel benennst wo die Vernuft gesiegt hat.

Wenn ich so zurückschaue ,haben immer nur die agressievsten Schreier gewonnen.

Im Beruf ,Privat und in der Politik sowiso.

Ich kann,ob solcher feudalherrschaftlicher Großmannsucht einfach kaum an mir halten.


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2012)

kÃ¶nnten wir wieder - bei allem verstÃ¤ndlichen Ã¤rger â auf eine sachliche ebene kommen? begebt euch nicht aud die niveau eines herrn v.d. tann, denn das kÃ¶nnt ihr eh nicht unterbieten, egal wie sehr ihr euch anstrengt. 

wenn wir so weitermachen wie bisher, haben wir keine so schlechten karten. also weiter alle artikel kommentieren, die abgeordneten anschreiben, bei den waldbesitzern mit kritischen fragen nerven etc  - das ist der weg, den wir weiter halten mÃ¼ssen. 

kommt der entwurf dann dennoch, kÃ¶nnen wir immer noch Ã¼ber andere formen des protestes nachdenken. aber auch dann halte ich nichts von vorschlÃ¤gen, wie sie weiter oben geÃ¤uÃert werden. da gibt es deutlich kreativere mÃ¶glichkeiten, mit denen man viel mehr Ã¤rger verursachen kann. als natÃ¼rlich angemeldete wandergruppe singend durch den wald wandern zum beispiel.


----------



## Al_Ex (16. August 2012)

100% Zustimmung


----------



## nightprowler (16. August 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung



Ja,Du hast ja recht.


Aber da ist so eine dicke Ader an meinem Hals und die pocht ganz fürchterlich.

Die "Bagage" darf uns keinesfalls ungeschoren davonkommen wenn dieses Gesetz so durchkommt,frei nach dem Motto,die beruhigen sich auch wieder.

Nightprowler


----------



## Svenos (16. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Nagel hin,Nagel her, wer uns kriminalisiert sollte sich nicht wundern ,wenn er uns dann radikalisiert.
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich nichts mehr vom Wald habe ,geht er mir auch sonstwo vorbei,
> 
> ...



Die Gedanken sind bekanntlich frei, aber Du solltest sie dann für Dich behalten und nicht der Erfolg des sachlichen Widerstandes gefährden. Was glaubst Du wohl ist der Zweck der gezielten Provokationen der Gegenseite? Denk mal drüber nach, bevor Du solche Kommentare ins Netz stellst.


----------



## franzam (16. August 2012)




----------



## nightprowler (16. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Die Gedanken sind bekanntlich frei, aber Du solltest sie dann für Dich behalten und nicht der Erfolg des sachlichen Widerstandes gefährden. Was glaubst Du wohl ist der Zweck der gezielten Provokationen der Gegenseite? Denk mal drüber nach, bevor Du solche Kommentare ins Netz stellst.



Ja stimmt,

es geht schon mal mit mir durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (16. August 2012)

Sollte das Waldgesetz so wie geplant durch den Landtag verabschiedet werden, dann muss der Protest aber ganz gewiss eine andere Form annehmen, als die bisherige! Und das darf auch öffentlich angekündigt werden, damit sich in der hessischen Regierung jeder im Vorfeld darüber bewusst werden kann, dass ein solches Gesetz zum Vorteil weniger, zukünftig eine massive Belastung für alle Beteiligten werden kann. Besonders auch für die, die sich jetzt einen Vorteil davon versprechen!

Wenn schon Landesregierungen Hellerei als Notwehr bezeichnen und die Rechtsordnung kleiner Nachbarländer aus ihrer Sicht als kriminell bezeichnen, dann darf der aus dem Wald vertriebene Mountainbiker sicherlich auch zur "Notwehr" greifen, wobei die Bäume nicht -wegen einer Lobbygesetzgebung- von uns beschädigt oder zerstört werden sollten.
Ich mache mir schon jetzt Sorgen, dass ein vollkommen durchgedrehter Zeitgenosse aus Frust den Wald anzündet. Extremisten gibt es ja genug in unserer überregulierten Zeit.


----------



## Al_Ex (16. August 2012)

Wollen wir schonmal prophaktisch die RAF neugruenden?


----------



## HelmutK (16. August 2012)

Die Hessischen Jäger setzen auf Konfrontation und Verunglimpfung. Aber nicht mit uns, denn wir sind sachkundig und haben nicht nur das Recht, sondern auch die besseren Argumente auf unserer Seite. Schreibt dem Gießener Anzeiger Eure Meinung... 

Fundierte Argumente findet Ihr u. a. bei Hans-Joachim Schemel, Wilfried Erbguth, Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, auf Seite 76/77 sowie im Kapitel Mountainbiken; das Buch ist auszugsweise auf Google Books veröffentlicht

http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/landkreis/12314052.htm

http://books.google.de/books?id=hWQ...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## nightprowler (16. August 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Wollen wir schonmal prophaktisch die RAF neugruenden?



Jetzt redest Du aber "Scheiß" daher.
Client hat recht, mein radikalisieren meint ja nicht zwangzläufig illegal.

Man kann auch sehr schöne Sachen machen die sehr legal sind.

Im Herbst ist Jagdsaison, meist am Wochenende.

Wenn da einige tausend ehemalige Biker auftauchen, macht die bestimmt keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Hebus (16. August 2012)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich grade ein bisschen enttaeucht bin. Auf den ersten 75 Seiten dieses Thread ging es doch weitgehen recht sachlicht zu. Und jetzt ploetzlich mit Ende der Petition drehen hier einige voellig ab. Was soll das?

Ja, ich wuerde auch am liebsten um naechsten Jaeger laufen und ihm mit dem Kolben seiner Flinte Verstand einpruegeln. Nur leider wird das 1. nicht funktionieren, 2. gibt nur Aerger und 3. wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf uns. Solcherlei Reflexe sind aber ganz nauerlich. In der Psychologie gibt es auch ein Wort dafuer, was mir aber grade nicht einfaellt. Letztendlich wird gesagt, wenn man mit schwierigen Problemen konfrontiert wird, die einen zu ueberwaeltigen drohen, dass man dann in einfache Loesungsmuster zurueck faellt. Wie z.B. Gewaltanwendung. Es hilft, sich dessen einfach mal bewusst zu sein. Dazu kommt noch, dass dieser Thread bestimmt nicht nur von uns gelesen wird, sondern auch von "den" Anderen.

Es sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht fuer uns aus. Wir sollten erst einmal den 22.8. abwarten. Bis dahin weiterhin Presseberichte (sinnvoll) kommentieren und informieren.


----------



## DerandereJan (16. August 2012)

Komisch das gerade die Gießener "Wildbuddler" äußerst erfolgreich im Gespräch mit dem Forst und den anderen zuständigen Behörden stehen...

http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/339-dimb-arbeitsbilanz-2011-ausblick-2012

Punkt Strecke Gießen... 

Im Allgemeinen ist das Verhältnis hier in der Region sehr entspannt....keine Ahnung was der gute Herr Nickel da am Boden seines Glases gefunden hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (16. August 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Ja, ich wuerde auch am liebsten um naechsten Jaeger laufen und ihm mit dem Kolben seiner Flinte Verstand einpruegeln. Nur leider wird das 1. nicht funktionieren, 2. gibt nur Aerger und 3. wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf uns. Solcherlei Reflexe sind aber ganz nauerlich. In der Psychologie gibt es auch ein Wort dafuer, was mir aber grade nicht einfaellt. Letztendlich wird gesagt, wenn man mit schwierigen Problemen konfrontiert wird, die einen zu ueberwaeltigen drohen, dass man dann in einfache Loesungsmuster zurueck .



Impulsagression!


----------



## HelmutK (16. August 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Es sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht fuer uns aus. Wir sollten erst einmal den 22.8. abwarten. Bis dahin weiterhin Presseberichte (sinnvoll) kommentieren und informieren.


 
 Darauf kommt es an und damit werden wir auch durchdringen. Wir müssen der Öffentlichkeit zeigen, dass wir eben nicht diese "Chaoten" und "Naturzerstörer" sind, als die man uns immer hinstellen will. Wir müssen selbstbewußt und sachlich für unsere Positionen eintreten, denn das wirkt mehr und mehr. 

Lasst die Aussagen des "Oberjägers" im Gießener Anzeiger mal ein wenig auf Euch wirken. Werden da sachliche Argumente verbreitet? Oder klingt das eher nach jemandem, der keine Argumente mehr hat und der seine Felle davon schwimmen sieht? Mit jedem Kommentar, der das Fehlen von Argumenten offen legt, mit jedem Kommentar, der sachliche Argumente für unsere Sache darstellt, können wir die Jäger nicht nur ärgern, sondern in der Öffentlichkeit punkten


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. August 2012)

*Volltreffer:*
Extra Tip
*Forstmann Rapp zum Waldgesetz: âVerunsichert potenzielle Waldbesucherâ*


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2012)

Al_Ex schrieb:


> Wollen wir schonmal prophaktisch die RAF neugruenden?


*R*echt *a*m *F*orst?

Gar keine dumme Idee für die Sammlungsbewegung der Forstgesetzgegner...


----------



## client (16. August 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich grade ein bisschen enttaeucht bin. Auf den ersten 75 Seiten dieses Thread ging es doch weitgehen recht sachlicht zu. Und jetzt ploetzlich mit Ende der Petition drehen hier einige voellig ab. Was soll das?
> 
> Ja, ich wuerde auch am liebsten um naechsten Jaeger laufen und ihm mit dem Kolben seiner Flinte Verstand einpruegeln. Nur leider wird das 1. nicht funktionieren, 2. gibt nur Aerger und 3. wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf uns. Solcherlei Reflexe sind aber ganz nauerlich. In der Psychologie gibt es auch ein Wort dafuer, was mir aber grade nicht einfaellt. Letztendlich wird gesagt, wenn man mit schwierigen Problemen konfrontiert wird, die einen zu ueberwaeltigen drohen, dass man dann in einfache Loesungsmuster zurueck faellt. Wie z.B. Gewaltanwendung. Es hilft, sich dessen einfach mal bewusst zu sein. Dazu kommt noch, dass dieser Thread bestimt nicht nur von uns gelesen wird, sondern auch von "den" Anderen.
> 
> Es sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht fuer uns aus. Wir sollten erst einmal den 22.8. abwarten. Bis dahin weiterhin Presseberichte (sinnvoll) kommentieren und informieren.


 
Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert. Ich schrieb nicht von Gewalt die ich befürworte oder mir wünsche. Ganz im Gegenteil mache ich mir Sorgen, dass sich Menschen zu Gewalt verleiten lassen. Die, die jetzt von Gewalt oder RAF sprechen, die sollten sich mal mit ihrer Gewaltphantasie auseinandersetzen. Besonders toll finde ich in dem Zusammenhang belehrende PNs!  
Es gibt genügend Protestmöglichkeiten und Formen des demokratischen Ungehorsam, die Gewaltfrei sind.


----------



## nightprowler (16. August 2012)

Das ist ja gerade was mir Angst macht,

wann wurde schon mal was mit sachlichen Argumenten erreicht?

Da geht es um sehr viel Gefühl,auf beidenSeiten!

Die Waldlobby die vielleicht meint der Wald gehôrt nicht mehr ihnen.

Von Uns die befürchten nicht mehr in den Wald zu dürfen....

Sachliche Argumente schön und gut....

aber dann dürfte es z.b. eine gewisse "Zeitung"
nicht mehr geben!


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Hessischen Jäger setzen auf Konfrontation und Verunglimpfung. Aber nicht mit uns, denn wir sind sachkundig und haben nicht nur das Recht, sondern auch die besseren Argumente auf unserer Seite. Schreibt dem Gießener Anzeiger Eure Meinung...
> 
> Fundierte Argumente findet Ihr u. a. bei Hans-Joachim Schemel, Wilfried Erbguth, Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, auf Seite 76/77 sowie im Kapitel Mountainbiken; das Buch ist auszugsweise auf Google Books veröffentlicht
> 
> ...




kommentare werden leider geschluckt - schon der zweite versucht und nix kommt durch ..


----------



## othu (16. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/landkreis/12314052.htm



Hab ich mehrfach versucht zu kommentieren, bricht aber immer ohne Fehlermeldung ab... oder ich bin zu blöd...


----------



## X-Präsi (16. August 2012)

Kurzer Sachstandsbericht aus dem DIMB-Vorstand:

- die Kooperation mit dem ADFC Hessen ist außergewöhnlich gut. Wir nehmen nahezu alle Termine gemeinsam wahr.  Und auch alle anderen Verbündeten sind noch gut und zuverlässig mit im Boot.

*
- Montag: Gespräch mit SPD-Fraktion:*
Sehr gutes Gespräch. Stützen unsere Sichtweise. Werden eigene Vorschläge einbringen, die in Richtung "vernünftige Lösung" gehen werden. 
*
- Montag: Gespräch mit NABU-Geschäftsführung*
Sehr offenes Gespräch ohne Feindseligkeiten. Liegen in vielen Teilen bei einander und werden dies zeitnah öffentlich kundtun. Streben gemeinsame lokale Lösungen an Brennpunkten an im Sinne eines "intelligenten Naturschutzes". 

*- Montag: Demo in Kassel*
Die Medien haben berichtet und wir haben heute eine Gratulation an die beiden privaten Organisatoren per Pressemitteilung veröffentlicht mit der Aufforderung, auch zur Bike-Night in Frankfurt zu kommen. Und ein kleiner Hinweis auf das, was die Landeshauptstadt erwartet, wenn der Entwurf nicht geändert werden sollte, bevor er ins Parlament geht. PM ist auf der DIMB-Seite veröffentlicht. 
Mir hat mein erster Demo-Auftritt seit einigen Jahren viel Spaß gemacht. Die zahlreichen Leute sind auch super mitgegangen.

*- Dienstag: Gespräch mit FDP-Fraktion*
Wir haben mit dem Umweltausschuss gesprochen, der auch unserer Argumentation folgen konnte. Und dabei sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass passionierte Jäger teilgenommen haben. Für beide Seiten ist jetzt enorm wichtig, die gemeinsame Ablehnung des Gesetzesnentwurfs und das Interesse an lokalen Lösungen öffentlich zu bekräftigen. Wir veröffentlichen eine gemeinsame Pressemitteilung dazu. Soll heißen, dass nun nicht nur Einzelpersonen sonder ganze Teile der Regierungskoalition unsere Ansicht mitträgt. 

*- Mittwoch: Terminvereinbarung mit Fraktion Bündnis 90/Die Grünen*
Wir haben nun einen Termin für Anfang Septmber vereinbart. Wir hoffen, auch dort mit unserer Lösungsstrategie durchdringen zu können. 

*- bis Samstag: Feinschliff der offiziellen DIMB-Stellungnahme*
wir sitzen am Feinschliff unserer offiziellen Stellungnahme zum Gesetzesentwurf, die von Rechtsreferent Helmut ganz hervorragend ausgearbeitet wurde. Abgabeschluss ist dann Mittwoch.

*- seit gestern: Online-Petition und Papier-Unterschriftslisten*
gehen die schriftlichen Unterschriftslisten (Papier) ein. Wir haben Stand heute bereits über 3500 Papier-Unterschriften, so dass ich guter Dinge bin, dass wir die 50.000 Unterzeichner doch noch knacken werden. Diese werden nach Bereinigung um "Doppelte" und "Trolle" dann medienwirksam übergeben werden. 

Zeitlich sind wir "etwas" unter Druck, aber wir schaffen das schon 

Und an alle, die bei jedem "Contra-Artikel" bibbern: macht Euch locker! Wir sind auf einem guten Weg und meine Zuversicht, dass wir das Blatt doch noch zum Positiven wenden können, wächst immer mehr. Irgendwann können die Sachargumente nicht mehr ignoriert werden. Und immer mehr wichtige Institutionen sehen das genau wie wir. 

Wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden...

Aber wir müssen unverändert den Ball im Spiel halten! Also bitte nicht nachlassen!!!


----------



## othu (16. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *Volltreffer:*
> Extra Tip
> *Forstmann Rapp zum Waldgesetz: âVerunsichert potenzielle Waldbesucherâ*



Oha, dass muss auf die neue Seite!




> und seitens des Waldbesitzers beliebig auslegbare Vorschriften. Gleichzeitig wird die Position des Waldbesitzers deutlich gestÃ¤rkt, der sich dadurch auch aus der Verpflichtung des Eigentums nach Artikel 14 des Grundgesetzes herausmogeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (16. August 2012)

Der NABU - Landesverband Hessen - bezieht Stellung:

NABU-Position Freies Betretungsrecht im Wald


----------



## Al_Ex (16. August 2012)

Ich enschuldige mich fuer den RAF - Post, da ging es mit mir durch auf Grund einer PM von Svenos. Ansonsten denke ich war wohl meine Meinung und Aufforderung zu friedlichen und legalen Protest deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (16. August 2012)

Ich finde es wirklich absolut verachtungswürdig, wie diese niedere "Zunft" der Jäger, Tiere und Pflanzen immer wieder instrumentalisieren, um ihre eigene (eigentlich nicht vorhandene) Daseinsberechtigung zu rechtfertigen.

Tier- und Umweltschutz ist den meisten doch völlig egal. 90% dieser kranken Menschen geht es im Prinzip nur um's Abknallen von Wild, womit sie ihre tendenziell adipösen Leiber abends versorgen können.

Es gibt zig wissenschaftliche Studien, die belegen, dass sich ein nicht mehr vorhandenes Gleichgewicht in der Natur immer von selbst reguliert. Die Zeit ist ein großer Faktor. Die Ausrottung einer Art geht jedoch fast ausschliesslich (im Zeitraffer) auf den Menschen zurück.

Aber diese hirnlosen Waldrambos negieren alles, was mit Sachverstand und Logik zu tun hat. Die Knarre und das Töten ist denen ja "heilig".

Und nun dürfen andere Bevölkerungsgruppen unter ihrer perfiden Logik leiden, die von Subjekten wie der Frau Puttrich und der übrigen Politik- und Parteimafia in Gesetzesform umgesetzt werden soll.

So etwas gibt es wirklich nur in D!


----------



## X-Präsi (16. August 2012)

Lieber Shredder,

bei allem Verständnis für Deine Wut, sollten wir uns bitte auf keinen Fall auf das Niveau der Gegenseite herablassen. 

Ich persönlich verurteile auch pauschale Aburteilungen, egal in welche Richtung sie gehen. Und ich kenne diverse Jäger, die wirklich ok sind und zum Teil sogar selbst biken. 

Also bitte immer alles etwas differenzierter betrachten. Solche Statements hier sind  wirklich nicht zielführend.


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *Volltreffer:*
> Extra Tip
> *Forstmann Rapp zum Waldgesetz: âVerunsichert potenzielle Waldbesucherâ*



der wurde doch sicher auch von der bÃ¶sen mtb-lobby angestiftet zu diesen aussagen. 


und btw: gegen eine schÃ¶ne wildschweinsalami oder rehbraten ist doch nix einzuwenden.


----------



## oldrizzo (16. August 2012)

beim giessener geht nichts... auch mein kommentar wurde nicht veröffentlicht...


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2012)

habe es sogar mal mit anmeldung versucht - nada


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2012)

....vielleicht mal mit einem Kommentar der "anderen Seite" versuchen - evtl liegt ja Zensur vor?

Hatte ich auch schon bei einem Artikel der Esslinger Zeitung jüngst, dort erhält man die Meldung, dass die Kommentare zuerst an die Redaktion gehen - meine sorgsam zusammengetragenen Argumente und Belege wurden nie veröffentlicht.

Naja, was solls...


----------



## franzam (16. August 2012)

klappt nich mal die Registrierung. Server überlastet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexes (16. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Ja du hast recht, wenn Du mir auch nur ein Beispiel benennst wo die Vernuft gesiegt hat.Wenn ich so zurückschaue ,haben immer nur die agressievsten Schreier gewonnen. Im Beruf ,Privat und in der Politik sowiso.Ich kann,ob solcher feudalherrschaftlicher Großmannsucht einfach kaum an mir halten.



So ist es: Wer am lautesten schreit, bekommt Recht in dieser Republik - ganz frei von sachlichen Überlegungen. 

Ohne hier eine politische Diskussion lostreten zu wollen (politisch i.S.v. links gegen rechts, Partei A gegen Partei B und C - ich persönlich halte sowieso keine Partei für wählbar):  

Schaut euch doch nur die extremen Linken von der Antifa, Schwarzer Block, Attac, etc. an, die dürfen machen, was sie wollen - Randale in Großstädten, sogar zu den immergleichen Terminen am 1. Mai besipielsweise, Autos anzünden, Schaufenster zertrümmern und Geschäfte plündern ... gut, das mag man sehen wie man will, ist vielleicht im Sinne der erlebnisorientierten Jugend ein toller Spaß, auch mal Steine und Mollis auf Polizisten zu werfen und Polizeiautos umzukippen. Fakt ist, daß das ungesetzlich ist, und auch moralisch falsch, ganz egal nach welcher Moral, christlich, atheistisch, buddhistisch, ...

Was macht die Politik mit den Chaoten ? 

Anweisung für die Polizei, mit "Anti-Konflikt-Teams" auf "Deeskalation"  zu setzen. Wenige Verhaftungen, nach ein paar Stunden sind die meisten wieder draußen, und wenns doch mal zum Prozess kommt, Freispruch oder ein paar Stunden Sozialarbeit. 

Und als dicke Sahnehaube bekommen dieselben Organisationen bzw. ihre Unterorganisationen und Mitglieder auch noch ganz offiziell Millionen von Euros vom Staat für den "Kampf gegen Rechts," denn wie jeder weiß kann in Nazi-Deutschland jederzeit das Vierte Reich ausbrechen, da muß man ständig dagegen kämpfen, und zwar umso mehr, je länger der Adolf tot ist ! 

Die linken NGOs werden auch aktiv an der Politik beteiligt, und zwar bis hinein in die CDU - prominentestes Antifa-Mitglied ist Heiner Geissler, CDU ! 

Und das alles völlig ohne sachliche Argumente oder Überlegungen. Einfach, weil die Politik weiß, daß es RANDALE gibt, wenn sie die Linken nicht miteinbeziehen, und ihnen Zuckerl in Form von Geld, Macht und kleinen politischen Erfolgen geben. Kurz, sie haben ANGST vor diesem Gegner und vor den Konsequenzen, die sie zu befürchten haben, wenn sie ihm ans Bein pinkeln. 

Vor Leuten, die wie wir MTBler völlig kühl und sachlich an eine Auseinandersetzung herangehen, und die von Anfang an klarmachen, daß sie sich an alle Gesetze halten wollen, wie hirnrissig diese auch sein mögen, hat dagegen kein Politiker Angst. Wir nötigen denen noch nicht einmal ein müdes Lächeln ab. Sie wissen, sobald das Gesetz durch ist, halten wir uns dran, auch wenn es irgendwo in einem Internetforum noch etwas Gemaule darüber geben wird. Also brauchen sie nur das Gesetz durchzupauken, und danach ist die Sache gegessen. 

Was wollen wir denn machen, wenn das Gesetz so kommt ? Traurig mit den Kulleraugen dreinschauen, oder eine Schnute ziehen ?

Oder schaut euch die Bauern an - wenn denen Subventionen gestrichen werden, fahren die im Traktorkorso nach Berlin vor den Reichstag, machen alle umliegenden Strassen dicht und verteilen zigtausend Liter Gülle aus ihren Faßwagen auf den Strassen und Plätzen ! Oder sie blockieren anderswo eine Autobahn ! Die Politiker wissen das, und sie haben deshalb Respekt vor diesem Gegner ! 

Was wollen wir tun ?

Da gäbe es auch für uns ein paar kreative Möglichkeiten, denke ich ... so nach dem Vorbild von Critical Mass, aber besser durchdacht, sprich, gegen Angriffe amoklaufender Autofahrer abgesichert. Wie wäre ein Autokorso mit MTBs und Fahrrädern gemischt, die Autos mit Heck-und Dachgepäckträgern voller Bikes, damit man gleich sieht, worum es geht, dazu Transparente mit Slogans wie "Wenn ihr uns nicht im Wald haben wollt, kommen wir eben in die Stadt !" oder so. Ich vermisse da jeglichen medientauglichen Aktionismus in der MTB-Szene !


----------



## nightprowler (16. August 2012)

Danke Alexes,Du hast mich verstanden.

Trotzdem sollten wir erst noch abwarten was sich so tut.

Laßen wir erst mal der Diplomatie noch eine Chance.

Nightprowler


----------



## Laschpuffer (16. August 2012)

Die Links-Rechts Diskussion lassen wir hier lieber raus, da brodeln nur Dinge hoch, die hier nicht reingehören. Wirkt ein bisschen Anti-Linkslastig die Argumentation oben.

Ohne Seite

Laschpuffer


----------



## Athabaske (16. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> ...Schaut euch doch nur die extremen Linken von der Antifa, Schwarzer Block, Attac, etc. an, die dürfen machen, was sie wollen - Randale in Großstädten, sogar zu den immergleichen Terminen am 1. Mai besipielsweise, Autos anzünden, Schaufenster zertrümmern und Geschäfte plündern ... gut, das mag man sehen wie man will, ist vielleicht im Sinne der erlebnisorientierten Jugend ein toller Spaß, auch mal Steine und Mollis auf Polizisten zu werfen und Polizeiautos umzukippen. Fakt ist, daß das ungesetzlich ist, und auch moralisch falsch, ganz egal nach welcher Moral, christlich, atheistisch, buddhistisch, ...


...und wie passt die NSU in das Bild?

Lieber wieder zurück zum Thema...


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. August 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und wie passt die NSU in das Bild?
> 
> Lieber wieder zurück zum Thema...



Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen:
Hatte NSU nicht die Fahrradproduktion von Opel (Hessen) übernommen?

Wir haben das Recht und die Vernunft auf unserer Seite. ... und wir sind auch laut und wir werden gehört.

Aber vor allem hat man uns als verantwortungsbewußte, vernünftige Diskussionspartner wahrgenommen und nicht als die Rabauken, für die man uns gerne halten würde. 
Es wäre bitter, wenn wir die Reputation, die wir gerade im Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion um das neue Hessische Waldgesetz erworben haben, wieder wegwerfen würden.

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## dmjoker (16. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> kommentare werden leider geschluckt - schon der zweite versucht und nix kommt durch ..



Der Redakteur ist vom Mittagessen zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (16. August 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Lieber wieder zurück zum Thema...


 
 Weitere Kommentare im Gießener Anzeiger sind jetzt freigeschaltet. Aber das gibt es noch viele weitere Aspekte an den Ausführungen des Herrn "Oberjäger", die wir kommentieren können 

Ich kann mir aber eine kurze Anmerkung zu dem Fehlen "jeglichen medientauglichen Aktionismus in der MTB-Szene" nicht verkneifen:

Wir haben wir es  geschafft, unsere Anliegen über mittlerweile rund 8 Wochen in die Medien (Print, Rundfunk und TV) zu bringen und zu halten; so umfangreich wurde noch nie über unsere Forderungen berichtet. Das haben wir auch deshalb geschafft, weil Zehntausende Mountainbiker in Internetforen, auf Facebook und über die Online-Petition Flagge gezeigt haben. Das haben wir außerdem dadurch erreicht, dass wir unzähligen Kommentaren und Leserbriefen zu Veröffentlichungen unsere Positionen und Meinungen dargestellt haben.  So haben wir bewiesen, dass wir keine Spinner sind, die man einfach überfahren kann, sondern ein selbstbewußter und ernstzunehmender Teil unserer Gesellschaft sind.

ADFC, HRV, DAV, LSB, Reiter und viele weitere Verbände bis hin zum NABU haben sich unserer Kritik und unseren Positionen angeschlossen. Bis auf die CDU und kleine Teile der FDP haben sich alle im Landtag vertretenen Parteien unserer Kritik am Waldgesetz angeschlossen. Und ich kann Euch versichern, dass die Unterstützung im Hessischen Landtag für unsere Forderungen mittlerweile erheblich ist.

Die erste Demonstration in Kassel war ein großer Erfolg. Wir hoffen und wünschen uns daher im Sinne einer weiteren medientauglichen Aktion, am Samstag in Frankfurtdort gaaaaanz viele Mountainbiker zu sehen 

Und das wird es ganz sicherlich nicht gewesen sein


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. August 2012)

zwar schon zwei Wochen alt, aber es unterstreicht nochmal, was Helmut oben schon geschrieben hat:

Wald- Diskussion köchelt weiter


----------



## franzam (16. August 2012)

dmjoker schrieb:


> Der Redakteur ist vom Mittagessen zurück...



ich hatte ne Mail hingeschickt und gefragt obs an der Technik liegt, oder ob zensiert wird...


----------



## ko5tik (16. August 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und wie passt die NSU in das Bild?
> 
> Lieber wieder zurück zum Thema...



...  die sind mit der Fahhräder rumgefahren.   Allerdings auf der Strasse - also keine Mountainbiker.  Wir sind von BKA sicher


----------



## Laschpuffer (16. August 2012)

Und jetzt schlagen da auch die doppelten Kommentare auf. Zensor oder Software überlastet? Ich würde ja gerne wissen, ob dem Herrn Nickel die Kommentare irgendwie zugänglich gemacht werden von Seiten der Redaktion. Ich glaube ja kaum, dass er diese auf der HP liest (kann aber auch an meinem falschen Bild über Jäger liegen).


----------



## franzam (16. August 2012)

des Lesens sind sie im allgemeinen schon mächtig..


----------



## wusel_ffm (16. August 2012)

Hab grad was nettes gefunden. Die ganzen immer wieder diskutierten Problemzonen in Rhein/Main (gibt es die wirklich außer Samstags/Sonntags am Feldberg?) liegen im Staats und Körperschaftswald. Daher sind die ganzen Problemzonen auch in gewisser weise Bürgerwald. Falls wieder irgendeiner argumentiert wir würden ja die privaten Wälder in Scharen aufsuchen und damit die Eigentumsrechte der Besitzer schmälern. Das ist schlicht falsch. Anscheinend korreliert privater Wald mit geringer Einwohnerdichte daher auch geringer Belastung. 

http://www.hessen-nachhaltig.de/c/d...e02-0c42-47d3-b39a-6e43ea945a98&groupId=47656

Ist eine Information von Hessen-Forst! Könnte den ein oder anderen ja in Diskussionen interessieren.


----------



## MissQuax (16. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> beim giessener geht nichts... auch mein kommentar wurde nicht veröffentlicht...



Bei mir kamen auch immer Fehlermeldungen - aber heute abend ist mein Kommentar jetzt online ("PetraA"). 

Und einen Leserbrief an die Redaktion habe ich auch gleich noch geschrieben:
*
"Was ist mit dem Pressekodex?

Sehr geehrtes Team des Gießener Anzeigers,

bei Ihrem im Betreff genannten Artikel verstoßen Sie massiv gegen grundlegende Regeln des qualifizierten Journalismus ("Eine Quelle allein ergibt keine Nachricht. Für eine Nachricht braucht es mindestens zwei voneinander unabhängige Quellen.
Bei Konflikten sind die Positionen beider Seiten darzustellen.").

Sie drucken einfach unreflektiert, unrecherchiert und unkommentiert die Desinformationen bzw. Lügen (in diesem Falle möchte ich das Kind gerne beim Namen nennen) des Herrn Nickel und nehmen so billigend eine total verzerrte Meinungsbildung bei Ihren Lesern in Kauf - zu Lasten der Mountainbiker!

Finden Sie das wirklich in Ordnung?

Lesen Sie doch bitte mal meinen Kommentar zu dem Artikel, darin finden Sie einige (belegbare) Fakten. Obwohl Sie ja eigentlich selbst zu einem Mindestmaß an Recherche in der Lage sein sollten.

Falls Sie tatsächlich mal zu diesem aktuellen Thema einen sachlichen Artikel mit objektiven Informationen, frei von üblem Populismus und geprägt vom Pressekodex, bringen möchten, können Sie mich gerne für Auskünfte etc. kontaktieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"*


----------



## HelmutK (16. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Falls Sie tatsÃ¤chlich mal zu diesem aktuellen Thema einen sachlichen Artikel mit objektiven Informationen, frei von Ã¼blem Populismus und geprÃ¤gt vom Pressekodex, bringen mÃ¶chten, kÃ¶nnen Sie mich gerne fÃ¼r AuskÃ¼nfte etc. kontaktieren.



Gut gemacht  Aber wir werden es den Medien in der Zukunft noch viel leichter machen, sich zu informieren und grÃ¼ndlich zu recherchieren. Ab nÃ¤chster Woche wird es auf der DIMB-Homepage eine umfassende Dokumentation der Deutsch- und Englischsprachigen wissenschaftlichen Literatur zum Mountainbiken geben, die online verfÃ¼gbar ist. Das ganze ist eine Schweinarbeit und unsere Bikes haben schon die ersten Spinnweben, aber ich kann Euch frappierende Erkenntnisse in Aussicht stellen:

âIt has been evidenced that the impacts of mountain biking and tramping, however, are not dissimilar, and as trampers currently possess almost unlimited access to national parks, *this is clearly a case of unjustifiable discrimination*â (Richard Cassels-Brown, Mountain bike classification under the National Parks Act (1980): An environmental and social impact analysis, N.Z. 2002)

â*The existing body of research does not support the prohibition or restriction of mountain biking from a resource of environmental protection perspective. *Existing impacts, which may be in evidence on many trails used by mountain bikers, are likely associated for the most part with poor trail designs or insufficient maintenance.â (Jeff Marion, Jeremy Wimpey, Environmental Impacts of Mountain Biking: Science Review and Best Practices, USA 2007)

âIt has not been established in the research done to date, that mountain bikes have greater overall impact on tracks than do walkers. However, it is obvious that mountain bikes do have some different types of impact. *The research to date indicates that it would not be appropriate to state that one is any âworseâ than the other.*â (Gordon R. Cressford, Off-Road Impacts of Mountain Bikes: A Review and Discussion, Science & Research Series No. 92, Dept. of Conservation, Wellington N.Z. 1995)

Und von dem Kaliber haben wir mittlerweile noch ganz viel mehr


----------



## Tilman (16. August 2012)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich absolut verachtungswürdig, wie diese niedere "Zunft" der Jäger, Tiere und Pflanzen immer wieder instrumentalisieren, um ihre eigene (eigentlich nicht vorhandene) Daseinsberechtigung zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Tier- und Umweltschutz ist den meisten doch völlig egal. 90% dieser kranken Menschen geht es im Prinzip nur um's Abknallen von Wild, womit sie ihre tendenziell adipösen Leiber abends versorgen können.
> 
> ...



Wie bitte soll ich dem Herrn von der Tann, Präsident der Waldbesitzerverbandes, sagen, er habe einen unterirdischen Umgangsstil, wenn ich so 'was lese? Unsere Gegner lesen derlei Ausfälle mit Genuß und hauen uns das mit eben diesem Genuß zu gegebener Gelegenheit um die Ohren. Wir Biker verlieren unser Recht, uns gegen Verallgemeinerungen v.a. des Waldbesitzerverbandes zu wehren, wenn wir selber welche loslassen. Vielen Dank!!

Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen spitze Bemerkungen. Die zeichen sich aber dadurch aus, daß sie eben nicht nach hinten losgehen und trotzdem den Gegener an empfindlichen Stellen treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (16. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Aber wir werden es den Medien in der Zukunft noch viel leichter machen, sich zu informieren und gründlich zu recherchieren.



Das ist super - eine Sammlung wissenschaftl. Argumente "pro Mountainbikesport"! 

Ich fürchte nur, solche üblen Artikel wie im Giessener Anzeiger beruhen nicht auf der Tatsache, daß diese "Bild-Online-Konkurrenten 3. Klasse" nicht wüssten woher sie relevante Infos bekommen - die wollen vielmehr gar nicht recherchieren, sondern einfach populistischen "Reisser" veröffentlichen!


----------



## Tilman (16. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> * (.....)
> Sie drucken einfach unreflektiert, unrecherchiert und unkommentiert die Desinformationen bzw. Lügen (in diesem Falle möchte ich das Kind gerne beim Namen nennen) des Herrn Nickel und nehmen so billigend eine total verzerrte Meinungsbildung bei Ihren Lesern in Kauf - zu Lasten der Mountainbiker!
> 
> Finden Sie das wirklich in Ordnung? (....)*



Das ist schon in Ordnung, weil es für die Aussage eines Vebandes immer nur eine Quelle gibt, nämlich eben den Verband. Einen aufgeweckten Journalisten hätte es aber in den Fingern jucken müssen, neben der Nachricht auch einen Kommentar zu schreiben. Denn einem umsichtigen Journalisten hätte auffallen müssen, daß Herr Nickel viel Unsinn von anderen Quellen abgeschrieben hat. So stammt die Falschmeldung, daß Mountainbiker Wege nach Gutdünken im Wald anlegten, aus der berüchtigten Pressemitteilung des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes. Da gilt bei so viel Unfug  zwar nicht für "die Jäger" (das wäre unfair), wohl aber umsomehr für Herrn Nickel frei nach Shakespeare's Hamlet "Jagdschein oder Jagdschein, das ist hier die Frage!"


----------



## MissQuax (16. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das ist schon in Ordnung ...



Finde ich definitiv nicht - weil es dem Pressekodex widerspricht: 


Für eine Nachricht braucht es mindestens zwei voneinander unabhängige Quellen.
Bei Konflikten sind die Positionen beider Seiten darzustellen.


----------



## Tilman (16. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Finde ich definitiv nicht - weil es dem Pressekodex widerspricht:
> 
> 
> Für eine Nachricht braucht es mindestens zwei voneinander unabhängige Quellen.
> Bei Konflikten sind die Positionen beider Seiten darzustellen.



Kodex hin oder her, dann ginge so manche interessante Pressemeldung nicht mehr 'rüber, weil es eben manchmal nur eine Quelle gibt. Und die ist hier der authentische Unsinn des Herrn Nickel. Dieser Unsinn wird durch keine weitere Quelle gemildert. Dumm gelaufen, Herr Nickel!

Ich habe ihm im Gießener Anzeiger einen "freundlichen" Brief in den Kommentaren geschrieben. Wer weiß, ob Herr Nickel so viel Haue bekommen hätte und noch bekommt, wenn der Artikel quellenhalber milder ausgefallen wäre.

.


----------



## MissQuax (16. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wer weiß, ob Herr Nickel so viel Haue bekommen hätte und noch bekommt, wenn der Artikel quellenhalber milder ausgefallen wäre.



Das stimmt natürlich!


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der NABU - Landesverband Hessen - bezieht Stellung:
> 
> NABU-Position Freies Betretungsrecht im Wald



Oh ha, die Nabu Variante der Formulierung wo gefahren werden darf ist aber m.E. nicht unkritisch!
Das kann nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2012)

Wenn die Wege nicht als von der Behörde oder vom Waldbesitzer erschaffen ausgeschildert werden, kann doch vom gemeinen erholungssuchenden Mountainbiker niemand verlangen, dass er das anhand von Bearbeitungsspuren selbst feststellt.

Also ist der Versuch auch nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Alexes (17. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Oh ha, die Nabu Variante der Formulierung wo gefahren werden darf ist aber m.E. nicht unkritisch!
> Das kann nach hinten los gehen.



Ja, denn "angelegt zu dem Zweck, daß ihn (den Weg) auch andere benutzen können" ist wohl kein Waldweg. Das ist dem Staatsforstapparat genauso wie dem Privatwaldbesitzer völlig egal, ob den Weg auch jemand anderes benutzen kann, und am liebsten würden sie ihre Wege sowieso für alles außer Jagd- und Forstverkehr sperren.

 Von Wegen,  "angelegt zu dem Zweck, daß ihn (den Weg) auch andere benutzen können", kann also keine Rede sein !


----------



## HelmutK (17. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Oh ha, die Nabu Variante der Formulierung wo gefahren werden darf ist aber m.E. nicht unkritisch!
> Das kann nach hinten los gehen.



Die Positionen und Ziele gehen in die richtige Richtung, die konkreten Gesetzesformulierungen sind "verbesserungsfähig".  Seid bitte so nett, denn NABU dafür nicht zu scharf zu kritisieren. Wir arbeiten sehr intensiv und konstruktiv daran, das "Verbesserungspotential" zu heben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Positionen und Ziele gehen in die richtige Richtung, die konkreten Gesetzesformulierungen sind "verbesserungsfähig".  Seid bitte so nett, denn NABU dafür nicht zu scharf zu kritisieren. Wir arbeiten sehr intensiv und konstruktiv daran, das "Verbesserungspotential" zu heben



Absolut richtig! Sollte auch keinen Kritik am Gesamten sein, denn die Richtung stimmt absolut. Aber ein Hinweis auf ein kritisches Detail.

"...alle kartofraphierten Wege der Vermessungsämter..." das wäre messbar und eine eingängige griffige Formulierung für alle die sich damit befassen.


----------



## spinner69 (17. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Das ist dem Staatsforstapparat genauso wie dem Privatwaldbesitzer völlig egal, ob den Weg auch jemand anderes benutzen kann, und am liebsten würden sie ihre Wege sowieso für alles außer Jagd- und Forstverkehr sperren.


 
Der Sache ungemein dienlich. Mit ein bisschen Lebensweisheit im Gepäck wüsste man/frau, dass man mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen meistens das Gegenteil von dem erreicht, was man anstrebt ... Interessensausgleich, Dialog etc.

Achja, es soll auch MTB-verrückte Waldeigentümer geben, die Forstbeamte sind ... der Feind im eigenen Körper!!!


----------



## HelmutK (17. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Absolut richtig! Sollte auch keinen Kritik am Gesamten sein, denn die Richtung stimmt absolut. Aber ein Hinweis auf ein kritisches Detail.
> 
> "...alle kartofraphierten Wege der Vermessungsämter..." wäre vielleicht ein Ansatz. Das wäre wunderbar für uns, weil...



Hatten wir im Rechtsreferat auch schon diskutiert, ist aber leider auch nicht ganz unkritisch, denn Karten kann man ändern 

Aber wenn man sich mit dem Recht aller 16 Bundesländer beschäftigt und anschaut, wie diese das Bundeswaldgesetz umgesetzt haben, dazu die Rechtsprechung recherchiert und die vorhandene Literatur auswertet, dann findet man die Lösung im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz. Man braucht dazu den Begriff "geeigneter Weg" so wie er von der Rechtsprechung und Literatur zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz verstanden wird, muss die Gebote der Rücksichtnahme und Gemeinverträglich im Waldgesetz gesetzlich verankern und das Ganze mit einem rechtsstaatlichen Verfahren zur Sperrung "ungeeigneter Wege" unter Beachtung des Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzips (Übermaßverbot) abrunden. Und wenn man das richtig macht, dann bekommt man ein freiheitliches Betretungsrecht für alle Bürger, egal ob zu Fuß, auf dem Bike oder hoch zu Ross, in das nur in Ausnahmefällen und bei nachgewiesenem wichtigen Gründen unter Einbeziehung aller Nutzergruppen eingegriffen werden kann. Und der Bürger weiß dann ganz genau wo er  gehen, fahren oder reiten darf - nämlich auf allen Wegen, sofern diese nicht ausdrücklich gesperrt sind. Und jede Sperrung wäre gerichtlich überprüfbar, wofür wir mittlerweile einen kleinen Prozesskostenfond in der DIMB haben (mit mehr Mitgliedern kann der auch noch größer werden), was weitere Rechtssicherheit schaffen würde.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2012)

Ein Grund der gegen die Verwendung der erfassten Wege spricht ist, dass einfach nicht alle geeigneten Wege erfasst sind.


----------



## bassenheimer (17. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich mit dem Recht aller 16 Bundesländer beschäftigt und anschaut, wie diese das Bundeswaldgesetz umgesetzt haben, dazu die Rechtsprechung recherchiert und die vorhandene Literatur auswertet, dann findet man die Lösung im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz. Man braucht dazu den Begriff "geeigneter Weg" so wie er von der Rechtsprechung und Literatur zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz verstanden wird, muss die Gebote der Rücksichtnahme und Gemeinverträglich im Waldgesetz gesetzlich verankern und das Ganze mit einem rechtsstaatlichen Verfahren.


Was wäre der Fortschritt zum (undefinierten) "festen Weg" des jetzigen ForstG?
Meiner Ansicht nach wird hier nur ein unbestimmter Begriff durch einen andern ersetzt.
Die Gegenseite wird befürchten müssen dass wir damit künftig selbst entscheiden welche Wege wir für unser Tun als "geeignet" ansehen und eher noch mehr Wege benutzen, anstatt (wie von gewissen Kräften gewünscht) weniger.
Wenn man (wie im Entwurf des HMUELV) den Versuch machen will, den "festen Weg" zu definieren, muss man wohl berücksichtigen, dass es "den" festen Weg überhaupt nicht gibt, höchstens im Sinne eines "fest eingerichteten", also nicht bloss temporär vorhandenen Wegs. Das enstpräche dem in der TK25 eingetragenen Weg - bloss steht da ja auch viel Mist drin.
Ansonsten muss man immer fragen "fest für was oder wen"? Damit kommt man auf die nach Benutzung (dauerhaft) zurückbleibenden Spuren oder Wegschäden. Solche dürfen selbstredend nicht entstehen...


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ...wofür wir mittlerweile einen kleinen Prozesskostenfond in der DIMB haben (mit mehr Mitgliedern kann der auch noch größer werden).



Verstanden. 


Macht doch ganz offizielle eine "Spendenaktion" oder einen "Sonderbeitrag" draus; zur Aufstockung des Prozesskostenfonds.
Jedes Mitglied zahlt einen Sonderbeitrag, jedes Nichtmitglied eine Spende, oder wie auch immer das Kind genannt werden will. Die Zeit ist doch genau richtig. Jeder 10 oder das was er kann und möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Was wäre der Fortschritt zum (undefinierten) "festen Weg" des jetzigen ForstG?
> Meiner Ansicht nach wird hier nur ein unbestimmter Begriff durch einen andern ersetzt.
> Die Gegenseite wird befürchten müssen dass wir damit künftig selbst entscheiden welche Wege wir für unser Tun als "geeignet" ansehen und eher noch mehr Wege benutzen, anstatt (wie von gewissen Kräften gewünscht) weniger.
> Wenn man (wie im Entwurf des HMUELV) den Versuch machen will, den "festen Weg" zu definieren, muss man wohl berücksichtigen, dass es "den" festen Weg überhaupt nicht gibt, höchstens im Sinne eines "fest eingerichteten", also nicht bloss temporär vorhandenen Wegs. Das enstpräche dem in der TK25 eingetragenen Weg - bloss steht da ja auch viel Mist drin.
> Ansonsten muss man immer fragen "fest für was oder wen"? Damit kommt man auf die nach Benutzung (dauerhaft) zurückbleibenden Spuren oder Wegschäden. Solche dürfen selbstredend nicht entstehen...



Zum "geeingeten Weg" wie er in Bayern verstanden wird:

Dazu müsste man wissen, was unter geeignet zu verstehen ist.
Geeignet für das Radfahren ist ein Weg dann, wenn er sich natur-, eigentümer- und gemeinverträglich befahren lässt.
Da wir keine Fachleute sind, hat der Gesetzgeber die Naturschutzbehörden ermächtigt, falls es erforderlich ist, Wege aus Gründen des Naturschutzes zu sperren. Wir dürfen dehalb davon ausgehen, dass nicht gesperrte Wege naturverträglich befahren werden können.
Eigentümerverträglich sind wir unterwegs, wenn der befahrene Weg durch uns nicht außergewöhnliche und für den Eigentümer unzumutbare Schäden erleidet. Gewöhnlichen Verschleiß durch Benutzung der Wege muss der Eigentümer ohnehin hinnehmen.
Im Übrigen haben wir die Wege so zu hinterlassen, dass diese auch nach uns noch von anderen Erholungssuchenden ohne Beeinträchtigung genutzt werden können. Das sollte aber aufgrund des geringen Schadenspotentials unserer Räder, auch dem normalen Biker gelingen.
Auch auf Trails gilt der Grundsatz der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme, so dass es dem Radfahrer gegebenenfalls geboten sein kann abzusteigen, um dem Wanderer dem ihm gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch die Fußgänger an die Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel gebunden und dürfen Radfahrer nicht unnötig behindern. Im unübersichtlichen Terrain ist es nach den allgemeinen Regeln geboten auch nur auf halbe Sicht zu fahren. Könnte nämlich sein, dass es sonst für die anderen Punkte (gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Vorrang der Fußgänger) nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## nightprowler (17. August 2012)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Verstanden.
> 
> 
> Macht doch ganz offizielle eine "Spendenaktion" oder einen "Sonderbeitrag" draus; zur Aufstockung des Prozesskostenfonds.
> Jedes Mitglied zahlt einen Sonderbeitrag, jedes Nichtmitglied eine Spende, oder wie auch immer das Kind genannt werden will. Die Zeit ist doch genau richtig. Jeder 10 oder das was er kann und möchte.



Also ich werde am Wochenende erst mal Mitglied,
eigentlich bin ich ja überhaupt nicht so der "Vereinsmaier",

aber es tut glaube ich leider Not.


Uwe


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. August 2012)

Weise Entscheidung


----------



## MissQuax (17. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Also ich werde am Wochenende erst mal Mitglied,
> eigentlich bin ich ja überhaupt nicht so der "Vereinsmaier",
> 
> aber es tut glaube ich leider Not.
> ...





Du mußt ja auch gar nicht "mitmaiern", Hauptsache du stärkst durch deine Mitgliedschaft den Verein als Interessenvertretung der Moutainbiker!


----------



## Altglienicker (17. August 2012)

Est ist zwar viel Text, aber vielleicht interessiert jemanden meine Korrespondenz mit dem Naturschutzbund Deutschland (NABU) Landesverband Hessen e.V. von heute.
Ich war von der zügigen und sachlichen Antwort angenehm überrascht.



			
				Altglienicker schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich bin seit Jahren leidenschaftlicher Naturfotograf, Waldliebhaber und Mountainbiker und begrüße Ihre Initiative gegen die geplante Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6dpvr1jyc2aanjg/NABU-Position_Erholungsnutzung_Waldgesetz.pdf
> 
> ...





			
				NABU schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung zum Waldgesetz. Das Papier wurde noch
> überarbeitet, die Definition das Waldweges lautet:
> ...



Auf meine Frage, ob ich den Schriftverkehr veröffentlichen dürfe, kam die Antwort:


			
				NABU schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr ...,
> 
> meine Antwort entspricht der öffentlichen Stellungnahme, das Papier wurde schon vor einiger Zeit an die Umweltministerin versandt. Sie dürfen sie gerne veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...



An dieser Stelle nochmals ein Dank an Herrn Langenhorst. Ich denke, dass die Einstellung des NABU-Hessen ausgewogen und akzeptabel ist. Was die Formulierung zur Definierung eines Weges angeht, bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob das so allgemeinverständlich ist. Es soll wohl bedeuten: "Ein Weg ist ein Weg, außer, er ist illegal angelegt worden." Aber dazu wird die DIMB ja bestimmt noch Formulierungsvorschläge erarbeiten.

Altglienicker


----------



## lahnbiker (17. August 2012)

@Altglienicker: Danke, für die Veröffentlichung. Damit ist für mich auch die Frage nach den alten Handelswegen beantwortet, die ich mir auch sofort beim Lesen des Vorschlags zur Wegedefinition des NABU gestellt habe.

Und auch schön, was ein heimischer CDU-Abgeordneter zu dem Gesetzentwurf öffentlich antwortet. Hoffentlich verhält er sich dann auch so bei der Abstimmung!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. August 2012)

> http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/landkreis/12314052.htm



Zu diesem skandalösen Artikel gab es heute in der Printausgabe des Gießener Anzeigers eine ganze Seite (S. 36) mit Leserbriefen.


----------



## HelmutK (18. August 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Zu diesem skandalösen Artikel gab es heute in der Printausgabe des Gießener Anzeigers eine ganze Seite (S. 36) mit Leserbriefen.



Kommentare wirken  Kannst Du mir die Seite vielleicht einscannen oder fotografieren und an rechtsreferent ät dimb.de mailen.


----------



## client (18. August 2012)

http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/h...ts-muss-rechnung-getragen-werden;n_27409.html

"...Dabei müssen alle Wege  befahrbar sein, sofern dies natur- und sozialverträglich ist...."
Eine so deutliche Position hatte ich vom BDR nicht erwartet. Sehr lobenswert, denn damit ist das geplante hessisches Waldgesetz stärker im Fokus der Bundespolitik.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. August 2012)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Und auch schön, was ein heimischer CDU-Abgeordneter zu dem Gesetzentwurf öffentlich antwortet. Hoffentlich verhält er sich dann auch so bei der Abstimmung!



Peinlich wird der Gesetzentwurf auch den meisten CDU-Abgeordneten schon gewesen sein, als sie aus der Zeitung davon erfahren hatten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (18. August 2012)

client schrieb:


> http://www.rad-net.de/nachrichten/h...ts-muss-rechnung-getragen-werden;n_27409.html
> 
> "...Dabei müssen alle Wege  befahrbar sein, sofern dies natur- und sozialverträglich ist...."
> Eine so deutliche Position hatte ich vom BDR nicht erwartet. Sehr lobenswert, denn damit ist das geplante hessisches Waldgesetz stärker im Fokus der Bundespolitik.



Wenn man sich in seinen Positionen der DIMB anschließt, dann wird es automatisch deutlicher


----------



## MissQuax (18. August 2012)

Im Gießener Anzeiger gab's gestern einen "neutraleren" Artikel. Die Überschrift ist zwar recht positiv, aber einige Statements von Betroffenen etwas "ungeschickt formuliert". Und die Lügen von Herrn Nickel werden wieder ohne Kommentierung gebracht:

Vogelsbergkreis - "Bisland keine Probleme mit Mountainbikern gehabt"
.


----------



## Svenos (18. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Im Gießener Anzeiger gab's gestern einen "neutraleren" Artikel. Die Überschrift ist zwar recht positiv, aber einige Statements von Betroffenen etwas "ungeschickt formuliert". Und die Lügen von Herrn Nickel werden wieder ohne Kommentierung gebracht:
> 
> Vogelsbergkreis - "Bisland keine Probleme mit Mountainbikern gehabt"
> .



Schon kommentiert! 

Dass der BDR nun endlich "aufgewacht" ist und so deutlich Position bezogen hat, hat mich angenehm überrascht. 

Ist morgen jemand vom DIMB beim MTB-Marathon in Eppstein???
Ich habe noch ein paar Flyer, die ich dort verteilen kann.


----------



## Tilman (18. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Im Gießener Anzeiger gab's gestern einen "neutraleren" Artikel. Die Überschrift ist zwar recht positiv, aber einige Statements von Betroffenen etwas "ungeschickt formuliert". Und die Lügen von Herrn Nickel werden wieder ohne Kommentierung gebracht:
> 
> Vogelsbergkreis - "Bisland keine Probleme mit Mountainbikern gehabt"
> .




Immer gelassen bleiben, nicht aufregen. Getroffene Hunde bellen, warum sollten Mountainbiker es also tun?

Ich habe Herrn Nickel eine nette Mail geschickt. Wenn es keine Info gibt (die im Grunde ja nur die Fundstelle nennen müßte, also Zeitungsartikel oder weißichwas, Datum und Seite, ggf. Autor), wird die Öffentlichkeit das zu würdigen wissen. Dann haben wir nicht nur beim augenblicklichen Wetter einen Sack heiße Luft mehr.


----------



## Harvester (18. August 2012)

tja Tilman, ich fürchte deine Frage bezüglich der Problematik der "Nicht-Autobesitzer" wird weiterhin unbeantwortet bleiben


----------



## powderJO (18. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> noch mal zur erinnerung:
> 
> *kommt zur bike-night am samstag, den 18.08 um 20.00 uhr am römerberg frankfurt.  *



.


----------



## Svenos (18. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Immer gelassen bleiben, nicht aufregen. Getroffene Hunde bellen, warum sollten Mountainbiker es also tun?
> 
> Ich habe Herrn Nickel eine nette Mail geschickt. Wenn es keine Info gibt (die im Grunde ja nur die Fundstelle nennen müßte, also Zeitungsartikel oder weißichwas, Datum und Seite, ggf. Autor), wird die Öffentlichkeit das zu würdigen wissen. Dann haben wir nicht nur beim augenblicklichen Wetter einen Sack heiße Luft mehr.




Wer in Deutschland nur ein oder (noch schlimmer) gar kein Auto besitzt ist ja ohnehin irgendwie verdächtig, weil wirtschaftsfeindlich. Wie soll denn da bitte schön Wachstum entstehen, wenn es Leute gibt, die kein Auto kaufen. Daran wird dieses schöne Land, mit seinem schönen Wald eines Tages zu Grunde gehen .

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## hnx (18. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Immer gelassen bleiben, nicht aufregen. Getroffene Hunde bellen, warum sollten Mountainbiker es also tun?
> 
> Ich habe Herrn Nickel eine nette Mail geschickt. Wenn es keine Info gibt (die im Grunde ja nur die Fundstelle nennen müßte, also Zeitungsartikel oder weißichwas, Datum und Seite, ggf. Autor), wird die Öffentlichkeit das zu würdigen wissen. Dann haben wir nicht nur beim augenblicklichen Wetter einen Sack heiße Luft mehr.



Ist die angehängte PDF der wirklichen Mail entsprechend? Hoffe mal einfach, im Sinne des Sports, nicht.


----------



## franzam (18. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Ist die angehängte PDF der wirklichen Mail entsprechend? Hoffe mal einfach, im Sinne des Sports, nicht.



Wieso? Finde ich sachlich, ist nicht beleidigend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (18. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Wieso? Finde ich sachlich, ist nicht beleidigend



Der Inhalt ist ok, aber Rechtschreibfehler. In einem offiziellen Schreiben.


----------



## Tilman (18. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Ist die angehängte PDF der wirklichen Mail entsprechend? Hoffe mal einfach, im Sinne des Sports, nicht.



Das einfachste ist doch, nach Fundstellen für bestimmte Aussagen zu fragen, die, wenn es sie nicht gibt, eine Aussage zur Behauptung degenerieren.


----------



## hnx (18. August 2012)

An der Idee ist nichts faul und 100% richtig, mir wäre es nur peinlich, wenn ich als offizielle Person so ein gespicktes Schreiben losschicken würde.
Es wurde immerhin mit dem Hinweis auf seinen eigenen Posten in der DIMB unterschrieben, als Privatperson hätte ich die Rechtschreibfehler erst garnicht erwähnt.

Das Ämter peinliche Schreiben, trotz meist Baukastensystem, verschicken stimmt. Muss mans nachmachen oder seine eigenen Fehler damit begründen, daß andere es auch machen? Ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. August 2012)

Das sind eher Tipp-Fehler und die wird man auch in einer offiziellen e-Mail verzeihen können - vor allem wenn man in der Sache selbst nicht gut da steht.


----------



## wusel_ffm (18. August 2012)

Ich würde auch sagen das sich die anderen entgültig der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben wenn die zwar keine Textstelle finden die deren Behauptungen belegt aber erwähnen dass das schreiben Rechtschreibfehler hatte. Die sind zwar nicht dolle wenn sie in einem offiziellen Schreiben sind aber sowas ist ja nach dem Motto:


ÄLLÄBÄÄÄÄ auch kein Argument


----------



## Der Kassenwart (19. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Dass der BDR nun endlich "aufgewacht" ist und so deutlich Position bezogen hat, hat mich angenehm überrascht.



ja, der BDR ist schon pfeilschnell! "der mtb-sport ist inzwischen eine olympische disziplin [...] erhöhte gesellschaftliche bedeutung [...] dem sport sind attraktive wegenetze zur verfügung zu stellen..." welch bahnbrechende erkenntnis vom dachverband!

die herren sind wohl noch rechtzeitig durch sabine spitz' silbermedaille aufgewacht, nachdem man in den letzten jahren offenkundig versäumt hat, ihr gold in peking vor vier jahren für unsere zwecke zu vermarkten.
jetzt springen sie fix auf den fahrenden zug auf. ohne die DIMB liefe echt kaum etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (19. August 2012)

Eigentlich ist es schon lange Zeit für einen BDM... Der BDR ist einfach nicht willens den MTB Sport gleichberechtigt zu vertreten. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## powderJO (19. August 2012)

was den bdr angeht - besser spät aufwachen, als nie. hätte bei denen auch passieren können ...

und wegen der bike night gestern - hier mal mein eindruck: http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2012/08/bike-night-frankfurt-radeln-gegen-das.html


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. August 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es schon lange Zeit für einen BDM...



Ich hoffe und denke mal Du meinst einen Bund Deutscher Mountainbiker ? Haben wir doch -> DIMB. Kenne keinen anderen Verband / Verein etc... der meine Interessen in so hervoragender & professioneller Art und Weise vertritt.


----------



## Tilman (19. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> An der Idee ist nichts faul und 100% richtig, mir wäre es nur peinlich, wenn ich als offizielle Person so ein gespicktes Schreiben losschicken würde.(....)



"Gespickt" mit 2 Tippfehlern und so ein Bohei! Es ist doch immer wieder erquicklich, mit welchen Kleinigkeiten man Freude im Volke erzeugen kann.  Aber was soll man seine Zeit nur damit vertreiben, sich über das Waldgesetz und Herrn Nickel zu ärgern.


----------



## hnx (19. August 2012)

2, echt? Ok, belassen wirs dabei. Ich komme auf ein paar mehr. 

Ich schreibe auch nicht fehlerfrei, doch wenn ich unter Angabe meiner Position in einer Organisation, ein offizielles Schreiben verfasse, dann lasse ich zumindest ABC-Check von Word drüberlaufen oder wen gegenlesen. Schon aus Respekt dem Leser gegenüber.


----------



## Athabaske (19. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> 2, echt? Ok, belassen wirs dabei. Ich komme auf ein paar mehr.
> 
> Ich schreibe auch nicht fehlerfrei, doch wenn ich unter Angabe meiner Position in einer Organisation, ein offizielles Schreiben verfasse, dann lasse ich zumindest ABC-Check von Word drüberlaufen oder wen gegenlesen. Schon aus Respekt dem Leser gegenüber.



...dann hast Du wohl sehr großen Respekt gegenüber Deinen Lesern hier im Forum...

Können wir wieder zurück zum Thema kommen, es geht um die Zukunft des Mountainbike-Fahrens in Hessen, nicht um Kommasetzung und Rechtschreibung...


----------



## hnx (19. August 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dann hast Du wohl sehr großen Respekt gegenüber Deinen Lesern hier im Forum...
> 
> Können wir wieder zurück zum Thema kommen, es geht um die Zukunft des Mountainbike-Fahrens in Hessen, nicht um Kommasetzung und Rechtschreibung...



Nimm mein Zitat nicht aus dem Zusammenhang bitte.


----------



## Kelme (19. August 2012)

Free_Pussy_Riot schrieb:


> was interssiert mich so ein förster und sein forstgesetz? das werde ich nicht lesene. und was ich nicht kenne interessiert mich nicht!


Soviel Ignoranz auf einem Haufen macht mir Angst.


----------



## client (19. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> 2, echt? Ok, belassen wirs dabei. Ich komme auf ein paar mehr.
> 
> Ich schreibe auch nicht fehlerfrei, doch wenn ich unter Angabe meiner Position in einer Organisation, ein offizielles Schreiben verfasse, dann lasse ich zumindest ABC-Check von Word drüberlaufen oder wen gegenlesen. Schon aus Respekt dem Leser gegenüber.



Bitte! Wer ist perfekt? Ich sollte es eigentlich auch besser können, aber die Augen finden in fremden Texten viel schneller die Fehler als in den eigenen Texten! 
Fast alle E-Mails die ich von hessischen CDU- Abgeordneten erhalten habe sind mit diversen Fehlern versandt worden. Vom eigentlichen Thema ganz zu schweigen. Klärt solche Diskrepanzen doch im Rahmen der PN oder privaten Mail.


----------



## swe68 (19. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Soviel Ignoranz auf einem Haufen macht mir Angst.



Troll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (19. August 2012)

Frage an die Runde: Können wir uns wieder auf das hessische Waldgesetz konzentrieren?


----------



## Tilman (19. August 2012)

client schrieb:


> /,....)Vom eigentlichen Thema ganz zu schweigen. Klärt solche Diskrepanzen doch im Rahmen der PN oder privaten Mail.


 
Ich hatte eine private Mail an den Herrn hnx geschickt, ......


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. August 2012)

Landrat gegen Einschränkungen für Radfahrer im Wald

*Das Konfliktpotenzial zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern*, das von der Landesregierung als eine Begründung für die Gesetzesänderung angeführt werde, *sei so gering, dass man es vernachlässigen könne.*

... und so sieht es die Rechtsprechung bisher auch.


----------



## powderJO (19. August 2012)

wenn man sich so lange um rechtschreibfehler kümmern kann, ist das gesetz wohl schon vom tisch, oder? 

also: verschwendet eure energie nicht auf die forentypischen kindergartenspielchen, sondern kümmert euch um das was wichtig ist. jeden tag einen brief oder eine e-mail an einen abgeordneten wäre zum beispiel sicher zielführender ...


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> was den bdr angeht - besser spÃ¤t aufwachen, als nie. hÃ¤tte bei denen auch passieren kÃ¶nnen ...
> 
> und wegen der bike night gestern - hier mal mein eindruck: http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2012/08/bike-night-frankfurt-radeln-gegen-das.html



den eindruck, den ich von der bike-night und der davon ausgehenden auÃenwirkung hatte, bestÃ¤tigt sich â leider â heute morgen: kaum presseberichte bisher online - nicht mal allgemeine Ã¼ber das event an sich. oder hat sonst wer was entdeckt, was ich Ã¼bersehen hÃ¤tte? gefunden habe ich nur das:

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokale...erobern-die-strassen_rmn01.c.10084629.de.html


----------



## wartool (20. August 2012)

nee.. ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass sowohl Autofahrer, als auch Fußgänger ziemlich angepisst waren.
Mir würde es aber ehrlich gesagt auch auf den Sack gehen, wenn ich als Fußgänger 20 Minuten nicht die Straßenseite wechseln könnte ;-P

Nicht falsch verstehen.,. ich war gerne dabei und werde es auch wieder sein.. nur ich glaube auf diese Weise um "Toleranz" zu Werben.. geht schwer in die Hose.

Die Rede des netten älteren Herren in Bockenheim war inhaltlich leider nicht wirklich korekt.. also wenn dann nur ein gaaaaaanz kleiner Erfolg für "uns".


----------



## Tilman (20. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn man sich so lange um rechtschreibfehler kümmern kann, ist das gesetz wohl schon vom tisch, oder?



So ist es und wenn aufgewischt wird, ist es noch ganz woanders.

Ich denke, selbst wenn auch der neue (zu erwartende) Entwurf (ebenso zu erwartende) Tücken haben wird, so wild wie jetzt wird es nicht wieder.

Übrigens habe ich gerade von jemanden aus einer norddeutschen Gemeinde nahe Bremerhaven  erfahren, daß die von der Verwaltung geplante Offenlegung eines Bebauungsplanes vom Gemeindeparlament auf September verschoben wurde, weil die Sache sonst in der Sommerferien gelandet wäre. Man sieht, auch Heimtücke wird manchmal früh genug entdeckt, um ihr noch wirksam entgegenzutreten..


----------



## hottube (20. August 2012)

ADFC bike-night 2012

Ein ganz herzlicher Dank an die Organisatoren, eine rund um gelungene Veranstaltung. 

Um 20:00 sollte es losgehen, schon vorher hatten sich die ersten Radler auf dem RÃ¶mer so wie in einigen schattigen Nebengassen eingefunden. Der als einer der heiÃesten Tage des Jahres angekÃ¼ndigte Veranstaltungstag lieÃ befÃ¼rchten dass dies einige Besucher abhalten wÃ¼rde â doch weit gefehlt wie 3.000 Teilnehmer belegen. 
Die Ansprache des ADFC zum Motto des Tages: "Mehr Platz fÃ¼r Radler - nicht nur heut Nacht" hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Dies gilt sowohl im StraÃenverkehr, im Wald aber auch abseits in Form von fehlenden AbstellplÃ¤tzen fÃ¼r RÃ¤der.

Als es dann los ging zog sich der lange Zug der Radfahrer durch die beeindruckende  Kulisse aus HochhÃ¤usern, Mainufer, grÃ¼nen ParkflÃ¤chen und ehrwÃ¼rdigen alten Bauten. Das langsam schwindende Tageslicht wich langsam der Neonbeleuchtung der stÃ¤dtischen Nacht. Tausende vorne weiÃ und hinten rot leuchtende Radler schlÃ¤ngelten sich auf breiten Fahrbahnen, die kurz zuvor noch dem Autos vorbehalten wahren. 
Die kurze Halbzeitpause an der Bockenheimer Warte wurde genutzt um die Anliegen der Radfahrer nÃ¤her auszufÃ¼hren. 

Auch das Anliegen der Mountenbiker hinsichtlich der geplanten Trailsperrungen in Hessens WÃ¤ldern kam hier erneut zur Sprache. Immerhin sollen Mountenbiker von der Benutzung von 75% der heute legal  befahrbaren Wege ausgeschlossen werden! Ein Anliegen, dem der ADFC auch in der Pressemeldung einen entsprechenden Stellenwert beimisst.  

Pressemeldung
Transparent_Waldgesetz


Wie wichtig auch die anderen Forderungen des ADFC ist habe ich dann auf dem Heimweg mit dem Rad durch die Stadt Richtung Norden selbst erfahren. Schmale, zugeparkte, oft hinter Parkstreifen verstecke Radwege, tÃ¼ckische Kreuzungen, oft ohne erkennbare WegefÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r uns Radler. Da musste ich dann zurÃ¼ck an die letzte kurze Ansprache auf dem Goetheplatz zurÃ¼ckdenken: "Mehr Platz fÃ¼r Radler - nicht nur heut Nacht"!


PS wer nicht dabei war hat etwas verpasst

PPS fÃ¼r Neugierige: http://www.adfc-frankfurt.de/bike_night/index.html


----------



## hottube (20. August 2012)

@wartool: das Motto war ja auch: "Mehr Platz für Radler - nicht nur heut Nacht"
@ PowderJo: an der Pressebetreuung mit Pressemeldung und Bildersammlung kann es jedenfalls nicht gelegen haben - die ist Vorbildhaft. Ich denke da kommt noch mehr.
http://www.adfc-frankfurt.de/bike_night/presse.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (20. August 2012)

> eine rund um gelungene Veranstaltung.



ich finde es gut, dass es solche veranstaltungen gibt, und stehe auch hinter den anliegen - immerhin fahre ich jeden tag mit dem rad zur arbeit und bin nicht nur mountainbiker. und ja - der event war irgendwie nett - es hat spaÃ gemacht, mal unbehellig durch die stadt cruisen zu kÃ¶nnen. aus dieser sicht wÃ¼rde ich sogar unterschreiben: rundum gelungen.

aber: hier ging es ja nicht um ein event fÃ¼r radler, sondern eigentlich waren mit der fahrrad-demo ja konkrete forderungen verknÃ¼pft, die man auch an den mann und die frau bringen wollte und sollte. das gelang imho nur kaum. zum einen schon durch technische mÃ¤ngel bedingt - den sprecher hÃ¶rte man schon ein paar meter weiter weg vom rednerpult nur verzerrt. zum anderen auch durch die organisation an sich: wer auÃer den radlern war dann erreichbar an den "kundgebungspunkten"? 

am rÃ¶mer ein paar touristen, die verwaltung arbeitet samstags abends nicht. in bockenheim niemand mehr. und an der strecke? hier wurde das ganze von den passanten nicht als demo fÃ¼r irgendwas wahrgenommen, sondern nur als spaÃiges zusammensein von ein paar radfahrern. das ergebnis: genervte fuÃgÃ¤nger und autofahrer, die nicht mit bekamen, um was es eigentloch ging.  gerade bei diesen gruppen wÃ¤re aber aufklÃ¤rungsarbeit dringend nÃ¶tig, um verstÃ¤ndis dafÃ¼r zu bekommen, wie sich radfahrer fÃ¼hlen in der stadt, wenn sie z.b. angehupt, abgedrÃ¤ngt oder auf dem radweg von spaziergÃ¤ngern blockiert werden. 

aus pr-sicht also fÃ¼r mich alles andere als eine gelungene veranstaltung. 

das gilt insbesondere auch fÃ¼r die forderungen bzgl waldgesetz â weswegen ich hauptsÃ¤chlich vor ort war. die gingen fast komplett unter, denn die hinfÃ¼hrung war mangelhaft. die meisten drahteselradler wussten auch nach den redefragmenten, die bei ihnen ankamen, nix - auÃer das es irgendwie um mountainbiker geht. die reaktion bei vielen: bin ich ja nicht, also mir egal. habe das zusammen mit meiner freundin mehrfach erlebt und mit anhÃ¶ren mÃ¼ssen und die aufklÃ¤rungsarbeit war mÃ¼hsam ...

fazit: sowas  kann man deutlich besser machen.


----------



## hottube (20. August 2012)

Eine Veanstalltung die 3.000 Radler vom Spass- über Tourenbiker bis zum Downhiller motiviert ist m.E gelungen! 

Das eine Veranstalltung die sich zu 100% auf die Belange von Hessens Mountenbikern focussiert andere Gestalltungselemente aufweisen sollte steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das liegt dann aber in den Händen von jedem einzelnen aus unseren Reihen. 

Wir haben etliche Unterstützer, warum kritisieren wir diese laufend für Ihren Einsatz?


----------



## uwe50 (20. August 2012)

Die Arbeit vom ADFC finde ich auch hervorragend! Seit Jahren kämpfen dort Leute ehrenamtlich um die Belange von Radwegen (von denen wir wiederum auch bei der Zu- und Abfahrt zu unseren Lieblingsrevieren profitieren).

Die Veranstaltung vom Samstag hat doch die Fraktionen (Tourenrad, MTB sowie alt und jung) zusammengebracht. 

Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren!


----------



## Paul_FfM (20. August 2012)

Über den ADFC kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein. Radwege, vor allem in der Form wie sie in den letzten Jahren angelegt wurden, sind für viele ambitionierte Radfahrer eher ein Hindernis als ein Hilfe. Sie vertreiben Radfahrer von der Straße und damit aus dem Bewußtsein der PKW-Fahrer. Aber leider wird eine Abschaffung der Radwegbenutzungspflicht wohl noch lange auf sich warten lassen.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Paul_FfM (20. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> ADFC bike-night 2012
> 
> ...Wie wichtig auch die anderen Forderungen des ADFC ist habe ich dann auf dem Heimweg mit dem Rad durch die Stadt Richtung Norden selbst erfahren. Schmale, zugeparkte, oft hinter Parkstreifen verstecke Radwege, tückische Kreuzungen, oft ohne erkennbare Wegeführung für uns Radler. Da musste ich dann zurück an die letzte kurze Ansprache auf dem Goetheplatz zurückdenken: "Mehr Platz für Radler - nicht nur heut Nacht"!



Fahr' halt auf der Straße, da ist Platz genug für uns!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Andreas (20. August 2012)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch gelungen. Neben MTB fahre ich auch regelmässig mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und die Zahl der Radfahrer steigt stetig. Der Rekordbenzinpreis kann mir im Sommer egal sein. Dennoch werden den Radfahrern immer mehr Schikanen in den Weg gelegt. Radfahrer gehören unter die Straße, wenn der Verkehr fliessen soll  ... und im Wald haben sie auch nichts zu suchen, denn sie stören nur das Wild.

Ich war schon letztes Jahr bei Nieselregen dabei. Leider sind es dieses Jahr trotz bestem Wetter (laue Sommernacht) nicht mehr Biker/innen geworden. Ich habe auch nicht mehr MTB'ler gesehen und ich konnte auch nur wenige Leute motivieren. Aktiv gegen das geplante Waldgesetz etaws zu tun ist halt schon etwas anderes als nur darüber zu reden.

Bin mal gespannt wieviele Leute nach Wiesbaden kommen würden, wenn die Demo nicht vom ADFC organisiert wird.

Mir hat es jedenfalls Spaß gemacht und es gab ja auch eine neue Strecke. Leider war das Führungsfahrzeug zu langsam unterwegs...

@wartool: Ich weiss nicht ob es die TNS noch gibt, aber da stand ich auch schon oft genug unter der Woche um 23h mit dem Auto und durfte warten. Ich war eher begeistert von den Massen der Skater. Die Veranstaltung gab es auch nicht nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (20. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Wir haben etliche Unterstützer, warum kritisieren wir diese laufend für Ihren Einsatz?



ich kritisiere die nicht für ihren einsatz, sondern für die art der umsetzung. und das eben nicht nur aus bikersicht in bezug aufs waldgesetz, sondern auch aus sicht eines normalradfahrers, der die anliegen des adfc in vielen punkten teilt. 

nochmal - zwei- bis dreitausend biker auf die straße zu bringen ist super, nicht super ist, dass man kaum jemand außerhalb dieser zwei bis dreitausend erreicht.


----------



## hottube (20. August 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Fahr' halt auf der Straße, da ist Platz genug für uns!



absolut korrekt! Radspuhren auf der Straße, abgetrennt durch eine Markierung sind die besseren Radwege. Fahradstraßen wie in Münster währen ein Traum... 

zurück zum Thema: Contra den Beführwortern der neuen Waldgesetzte!

Die Frage ist nicht was können andere für uns tun - die Frage ist ...


----------



## franzam (21. August 2012)

http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lokales/kreis-giessen/landkreis/12331823.htm


----------



## Der Kassenwart (21. August 2012)

liest man den gießener anzeiger auch in bayern 
alle achtung, daß dieses mediokre provinzblatt weit über hessen hinaus bekannt ist!

und weil ich gerade am kritisieren bin: das bild ist unglücklich gewählt. es schaut aus, als würde der biker direkt aus dem dickicht hervorbrechen. ich frage mich, welche quellen diese redakteure nutzen und ob man sich überhaupt gedanken macht, die aussagen von text und bild kongruent zu gestalten. 
kürzlich zeigte man einen zahmen radler auf einem waldweg, im text hingegen wurde von wildem querfeldeinrasen gefaselt.


----------



## Mountain77 (21. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Eine Veanstalltung die 3.000 Radler vom Spass- über Tourenbiker bis zum Downhiller motiviert ist m.E gelungen!
> 
> Das eine Veranstalltung die sich zu 100% auf die Belange von Hessens Mountenbikern focussiert andere Gestalltungselemente aufweisen sollte steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das liegt dann aber in den Händen von jedem einzelnen aus unseren Reihen.
> 
> Wir haben etliche Unterstützer, warum kritisieren wir diese laufend für Ihren Einsatz?



Was spricht gegen Kritik, wenn sie konstruktiv ist?!
Das 3.000 Radfahrer sich mitten in Frankfurt treffen, demonstrieren und frei fahren konnten ist super! 
Konnte man damit das gesteckte Ziel kurz-/mittel-/langfristig auch das Interesse der anderer Personenkreise zu wecken erfüllen?! 

Momentan ist die Nachrichtenlage gerade in den WDR-Lokalsendern hier in NRW sehr durchwachsen. Es sind z.B. kaum offizielle Vertreter Pro-MTB zu sehen. MTBler die interviewt werden, kommen mit ihren (gut gemeinten) Kommentaren beim normalen Zuschauer schlecht an. Die Aussenwirkung der Reportagen finde ich dadurch zumeist negativ für die MTB-Fraktion.

Die Aktion "Wir sind Mountainbiker" von der DIMB finde ich richtig gut. Leider habe ich diese Annoncen bisher nur in den "Fachmagazinen" gesehen. Werbung kostet leider Geld.


----------



## Mountain77 (21. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema: Contra den Beführwortern der neuen Waldgesetzte!
> 
> Die Frage ist nicht was können andere für uns tun - die Frage ist ...



Das ist das große Problem. 
Gegenüber z.B. den Rennradfahreren sind die MTBler eher Individualisten. 
Der BDR als wichtigste Radsport-Organisation nimmt MTB als junge, wilde, wenig vereinsstrukturierte Sportart nicht richtig ernst und fördert das positive öffentliche Auftreten nicht (trotz der momentanen Gelegenheit über das Silbermädchen Sabine Spitz).

Hab mich vor wenigen Tagen bei der DIMB angemeldet, um etwas Struktur zu bekommen.


----------



## HelmutK (21. August 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hab mich vor wenigen Tagen bei der DIMB angemeldet, um etwas Struktur zu bekommen.


 
Gute Entscheidung

@all: Wir sind gerade dabei, die Stellungnahme der DIMB zum Waldgesetz, umfangreiche und detaillierte Änderungsvorschläge sowie eine große Überraschung für die Anhänger der Verbreitung von Vorurteilen auf die Homepage zu stellen. Stay tuned oder schaut einfach mal in den nächsten Stunden auf www.dimb.de vorbei


----------



## Dylan (21. August 2012)

Der Usinger Anzeiger umschreibt Mountainbiking mit "beginnendem Ausufern von Naturegoismus bestimmter Gruppen", und Mountainbiker als Nutzer, die übersehen, "dass der Wald kein rechtsfreier Raum ist und nicht als 'Spielwiese' für alle nur denkbaren Freizeitaktivitäten herhalten kann."


----------



## HelmutK (21. August 2012)

Dem Usinger Anzeiger und allen Protagonisten von Vorurteilen könnt Ihr ab jetzt ganz fundiert nicht nur die Positionen und Meinungen der DIMB, sondern auch die wissenschaftlich belegte Wirklichkeit um die Ohren hauen:

http://www.dimb.de/presse/presse-ar...s-waldgesetz-bedarf-grundlegender-korrekturen

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...hme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz_mit_Anlagen.pdf

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...dG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek

Macht was draus


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. August 2012)

Ich verfolge die Diskussion und die Zeitungsberichte ja auch schon von Anfang an, aber der Artikel im Usinger Anzeiger setzt einen neuen Maßstab, der in Sachen Desinformation lange unerreicht bleiben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (21. August 2012)

usinger anzeiger, gießener anzeigen - ist doch alles ein. btw drucken die von mir scheinbar keine kommentare mehr ab. merkwürdig.


----------



## nightprowler (21. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Dem Usinger Anzeiger und allen Protagonisten von Vorurteilen könnt Ihr ab jetzt ganz fundiert nicht nur die Positionen und Meinungen der DIMB, sondern auch die wissenschaftlich belegte Wirklichkeit um die Ohren hauen:
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/presse/presse-ar...s-waldgesetz-bedarf-grundlegender-korrekturen
> 
> ...



Linientreu.


----------



## jan84 (21. August 2012)

http://www.dimb.de/presse/presse-ar...s-waldgesetz-bedarf-grundlegender-korrekturen

Danke für die viele Arbeit die drin steckt!


----------



## Svenos (21. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> usinger anzeiger, gießener anzeigen - ist doch alles ein. btw drucken die von mir scheinbar keine kommentare mehr ab. merkwürdig.



Diese "Hofberichterstattung" aus Usingen und Gießen für die Fost- und Jagdlobby ist nicht überraschend, wenn man sich vor Augen hält, dass es dort in der Gegend (in % gesehen) relativ viel Privatwald gibt.
Wenn sie die Kommentare der Gesetzesgegner schon nicht mehr veröffentlichen, werte ich das mal als gutes Zeichen. Dann scheinen denen die Felle davon zu schwimmen.


----------



## Svenos (21. August 2012)

Übermorgen werde ich mir mal anschauen, wie Politik im realen Leben abläuft. Ich habe Urlaub und werde mir mal die Sitzung des Wiesbadener Sportausschuss anschauen. Da geht es um die Genehmigung der neuen MTB-Strecke an der Platte und einen Antrag der LINKEN und PIRATEN zum MTB-Marathon im Mai diesen Jahres.
Bin mal gespannt, wie da über unseren Sport diskutiert wird. 
Immerhin: der Ausschussvorsitzende ist den Mountainbikern wohlgesonnen.
Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat:
https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/Anzeige/RII/HAUPT/Ausschuesse_stvw.jsp


----------



## HelmutK (21. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich mir mal anschauen, wie Politik im realen Leben abläuft. Ich habe Urlaub und werde mir mal die Sitzung des Wiesbadener Sportausschuss anschauen. Da geht es um die Genehmigung der neuen MTB-Strecke an der Platte und einen Antrag der LINKEN und PIRATEN zum MTB-Marathon im Mai diesen Jahres.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie da über unseren Sport diskutiert wird.
> Immerhin: der Ausschussvorsitzende ist den Mountainbikern wohlgesonnen.
> Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat:
> https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/Anzeige/RII/HAUPT/Ausschuesse_stvw.jsp



Das nenne ich bürgerschaftliches Engagement


----------



## franzam (21. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> usinger anzeiger, gießener anzeigen - ist doch alles ein. btw drucken die von mir scheinbar keine kommentare mehr ab. merkwürdig.



immer diese Dauernörgler 

Meinen hams gebracht


----------



## nightprowler (21. August 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> http://www.dimb.de/presse/presse-ar...s-waldgesetz-bedarf-grundlegender-korrekturen
> 
> Danke für die viele Arbeit die drin steckt!



Da möchte
ich mich anschließen.

Uwe


----------



## Svenos (21. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> immer diese Dauernörgler
> 
> Meinen hams gebracht



Meinen auch. Und ich war wirklich nicht nett 

powderJO muss sich wohl eine neue Identität zulegen, zumindest aber einen neuen Namen 

Wir lassen uns jedenfalls nicht unterkriegen. Biker sind zäh und halten was aus. Außerdem tragen wir coole Sonnenbrillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (21. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat:
> https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/Anzeige/RII/HAUPT/Ausschuesse_stvw.jsp



Ai, da gehe ich glatt mit.  Kennen wir uns vielleicht?

Aber erst Am DONNERSTAG !!!!!!!


----------



## Svenos (21. August 2012)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Ai, da gehe ich glatt mit.  Kennen wir uns vielleicht?
> 
> Aber erst Am DONNERSTAG !!!!!!!




Werden wir dann sehen. Da werden bestimmt nicht sehr viele sportliche Menschen sein


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> immer diese Dauernörgler
> 
> Meinen hams gebracht



meiner ist mittlerweile auch drin - hatte aber auch noch mal eine e-mail an die redaktion hinterhergeschickt mit der bitte um aufklärung. im gießener fehlt er leider noch immer ... trotz e-mail


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. August 2012)

Herr Beuth hat mir geschrieben:

[FONT="]Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. xxx,[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben bezüglich der geplanten Veränderungen des Hessischen Waldgesetzes.[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Zunächst  möchte ich Ihnen versichern, dass ich die Ziele und die sportlichen  Aktivitäten der Mountainbiker  im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten   unterstützen werde.[/FONT]
[FONT="]Natürlich  sehen Sie ganz richtig, dass eine Verallgemeinerung aller Radfahrer,  die sich im Wald aufhalten, nicht vorgenommen und auch nicht zugrunde  gelegt werden darf. Bei den Überlegungen hinsichtlich der geplanten  Änderungen werden natürlich die unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten und  Voraussetzungen berücksichtigt. Durch die Neuregelungen soll ein  Interessenausgleich für alle Betroffenen geschaffen werden. [/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Auch  bisher war die Nutzung  des Waldes den Grundsätzen der Rücksichtnahme  in der Art unterstellt, dass vor allem dem Naturschutz und der im Wald  lebenden Tiere und Pflanzen gedient wurde. Dies soll auch beibehalten  werden. Weiterhin wird angestrebt, sowohl die Interessen der  Waldbesucher, seien es Spaziergänger oder Radfahrer, als auch die  Interessen der Eigentümer zu berücksichtigen.[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Eine  Nutzung der Waldwege auch für Radfahrer wird auch weiterhin möglich  sein. Um das Radfahren im Wald konstruktiv zu gestalten, ist es sinnvoll  und notwendig, den berechtigten Belangen der Forstwirtschaft, der Jagd  und der übrigen Waldbesucher Rechnung zu tragen. Aus diesem Grund muss  eine gewisse Reglementierung geschaffen werden und auch damit verbundene  Einschränkungen hingenommen werden. Eine komplette Verbannung der  Radfahrer aus dem Wald ist jedoch nicht geplant oder angestrebt, da  natürlich auch deren Interessen genauso berücksichtigt werden, wie die  aller Anderen. So soll im Vergleich zur bisherigen Regelung, die ein  Befahren der schmalen Waldwege nicht gestattet, ein Fahren auf im  Waldbestand auch auf schmalen Pfaden erlaubt oder gestattet werden. Auch  wird angestrebt, durch den Abschluss von Rahmenvereinbarungen,  Gestattungsverträgen, Pachtverträgen und Regelungen zu Haftungsfragen  attraktive Angebote im Bereich der Bike-Parks, Racing-Strecken und  ähnlichem bereitzustellen.[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Die  Änderung des Waldgesetzes soll insgesamt dazu  führen, dass gerade  durch die Regelung bisher noch nicht geregelter Materie für alle  Beteiligten Rechtssicherheit geschaffen wird. So soll auch den  Interessen und Bedürfnissen der Mountainbiker durch die Bereitstellung  überhaupt einer Regelung entsprochen werden. [/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Falls Sie noch weitere Fragen, Bedenken oder auch Anregungen haben, kontaktieren Sie uns bitte.[/FONT]
[FONT="] [/FONT]
[FONT="]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/FONT]

*[FONT="]Peter Beuth[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="]Generalsekretär[/FONT]*


----------



## Asrael (21. August 2012)

Wow! 

Die berechtigten Belange der Forstwirtschaft und der Jagd können durch Ablass Zahlungen umgangen werden?

Das hat der Affe nich wirklich geschrieben oder???


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. August 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach beschrÃ¤nken sich die "berechtigten" Interessen der Waldbesitzer bezÃ¼glich des Radfahrens auf Wegen im Wald ohnehin auf $$ bzw. â¬â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (21. August 2012)

nach wie vor hält die hessen-cdu also an ihren lügen fest. ich hoffe ihr schreibt beuth und dem rest dieser bagage weiterhin fleißig und fragt immer wieder nach den umgereimtheiten im gesetzentwurf, den stellungenahmen und pr-artikel dieser vollpfosten.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (21. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Herr Beuth hat mir geschrieben:
> 
> 
> [...] Eine komplette Verbannung der  Radfahrer aus dem Wald ist jedoch nicht geplant oder angestrebt, da  natürlich auch deren Interessen genauso berücksichtigt werden, wie die  aller Anderen. *So soll im Vergleich zur bisherigen Regelung, die ein  Befahren der schmalen Waldwege nicht gestattet, ein Fahren auf im  Waldbestand auch auf schmalen Pfaden erlaubt oder gestattet werden.* Auch  wird angestrebt, durch den Abschluss von Rahmenvereinbarungen,  Gestattungsverträgen, Pachtverträgen und Regelungen zu Haftungsfragen  attraktive Angebote im Bereich der Bike-Parks, Racing-Strecken und  ähnlichem bereitzustellen.



So langsam reichts


----------



## franzam (22. August 2012)

Naja, Gerneralsekretäre sind doch eh nur bezahlte Wadlbeißer und Scharfmacher. Da wundert mich der Schrieb überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. August 2012)

Umweltministerin Puttrich macht weiterhin auf lustig
Cavallo: Interview zum Hessischem Waldgesetz: "Für die Reiter wird alles besser"

*Puttrich:* Unter festen Wegen sind nicht nur befestigte und geschotterte, sondern auch natur- und erdfeste Wege zu verstehen. Sie sollen Reitern und Fahrern ganzjährig zur Verfügung stehen, können bei starken Regenfällen aber so matschig sein, dass sie zeitweise nicht beritten oder befahren werden können. Selbstverständlich sind Gruppenausritte nach wie vor ohne Anmeldung möglich. Bei der Meldepflicht für Gruppen geht es um größere organisierte Veranstaltungen wie Orientierungsritte und Jagden. Solche Fragen sollen in der Verbändeanhörung geklärt werden.

Damit ist der Weg aber auch nicht ganzjährig mit einem zweispurigen nicht geländegängigem Kraftfahrzeug befahrbar und damit für`s Reiten und Radfahren tabu.

Das zeigt, wie dämlich die im Gesetzentwurf enthaltene "Konkretisierung" ist, dass sie nicht einmal von der Umweltministerin verstanden wird.

Noch ein Brüller zum Schluss:  Mit den Änderungen des hessischen Forstgesetzes werden vor allem Überregulierungen abgeschafft. 

Köstlich ;-)


----------



## Tilman (22. August 2012)

Der 11.11.2012 rückt eben immer näher!



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Umweltministerin Puttrich macht weiterhin auf lustig
> Cavallo: Interview zum Hessischem Waldgesetz: "Für die Reiter wird alles besser"
> 
> *Puttrich:* Unter festen Wegen sind nicht nur befestigte und geschotterte, sondern auch natur- und erdfeste Wege zu verstehen. Sie sollen Reitern und Fahrern ganzjährig zur Verfügung stehen, können bei starken Regenfällen aber so matschig sein, dass sie zeitweise nicht beritten oder befahren werden können. Selbstverständlich sind Gruppenausritte nach wie vor ohne Anmeldung möglich. Bei der Meldepflicht für Gruppen geht es um größere organisierte Veranstaltungen wie Orientierungsritte und Jagden. Solche Fragen sollen in der Verbändeanhörung geklärt werden.
> ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. August 2012)

Ich finde Titel wie Affe und Bagage nicht recht passend. Ja, einige Ansichten sind rechtlich nicht korrekt. Und bissig kann man darauf reagieren, aber es sollte sachlich bleiben. Ich finde es gut, wenn ich überhaupt eine Antwort bekomme und sich die CDU mit dem Thema aus meiner Sicht anfängt ernsthaft mit meinen Anfragen zu beschäfftigen. 

Keiner von uns wird doch erwarten, dass der Generalsekretär jetzt schreibt: "Mensch, habt ihr recht. Was waren wir blöd. Es bleibt alles wie es ist und wird noch viel besser und die Puttrich jagen wir auch noch zum Teufel."

Mal die letzten Schreiben genommen (zumindest die, die ich bekommen habe) ist da eine leichte Wende in den Formulierungen zu erkennen. War es am Anfang "Das fahren auf allen schmalen Wegen ist gesetzlich verboten" ist es nun ein nur "nicht gestattet". War es am Anfang "zählen Ausschließlich die Belange der anderen Waldnutzer" ist es jetzt in der Formulierung so, dass wir MTBler als Gleichberechtigt wahrgenommen werden.

Das bei Einrichtungen ganzer Bikeparks Pachtverträge geschlossen werden müssen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt einleuchtend. Wenn darüber hinaus für eine "normale" Nutzung der Wälder EUR fließen sollen, finde ich das moralisch verwerflich. Aber das konnte ich nicht lesen.

Evtl. ist es schon mal besser, die zaghaften - ich will jetzt nicht sagen - Annäherungsversuche positiv zu nutzen. Wenn ich jetzt dem Herrn Beuth zurückschreibe "Du Affe hast ja keine Ahnung, verp*** Dich mit Deiner Bagage ...." dann hab ich nichts gewonnen. Also werde ich Herrn Beuth zunächst für seine Zeit danken und weiter nachfassen, wie er sich eine Änderung der Formulierung vorstellt, wie so Gestattungen ausschauen sollen, wie das konkret umgesetzt wird am Feldberg, im Taunus im allgemeinen etc...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Umweltministerin Puttrich macht weiterhin auf lustig
> Cavallo: Interview zum Hessischem Waldgesetz: "Für die Reiter wird alles besser"



Ich denke, Frau Puttrich sollte dringend mal einen Neurologen aufsuchen !!!


----------



## hottube (22. August 2012)

Unsere Politiker sind leider fast immer Fachfremd in Ihren Ämtern. Etliche leisten dennoch viel Gutes auch in fachlicher Hinsicht.

Dazu muss jedoch Fachliche Beratung in Anspruch genommen werden. Sind diese Berater nicht unabhänglig und verfolgen Ihre eigenen Interessen, kommt es zu krassen politischen und gesellschaftlichen Fehlentscheidungen.

Werden Berater systematisch durch Lobyverbände besetzt, ergänzt duch Abschirmung und Dessinformation der Politik wird es für die Leidtragenden problematisch.

Daher ist es so imens wichtig die Aussagen und Antworten der Politiker immer und immer wieder zu Hinterfragen. Genau so wichtig ist es die Politiker direkt über die Sachlage aus unserer Sicht, gestützt auf Gutachten, Studien und Urteile, zu Informieren.

Daher einen ganz herhlichen Dank an die DIMB Kollegen für das Aufbereiten den Informationen.


----------



## wartool (22. August 2012)

Das ist echt der Hammer, wie verlogen es da zugeht....
Es wird immer weiter versucht die gegenseitige Unterstützung der "be- und getroffenen" Nutzergruppen zu torpedieren, damit wir Radler am Ende alleine dastehen...


----------



## powderJO (22. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich finde Titel wie Affe und Bagage nicht recht passend.



affe ist echt unpassend - man tut den tieren unrecht damit. denn bisher ist mir kein fall aus der tierforschung bekannt, der belegen würde, dass tiere bewusst die unwahrheit sagen. 

auf die hessen-cdu dagegen trifft das zu. nicht nur in diesem fall - es zieht sich wie ein roter faden durch die geschichte dieser partei. fast egal zu welchem sachverhalt - es wird gelogen, getäuscht und getrickst. das fängt bei der parteispendenaffaire um kanther und den brutastmöglichen aufklärer koch (ihr erinnert euch: die ererbten millionen verstorbener jüdischer gönner) noch lange nicht an, geht weiter über die vorgänge um den ausbau des fkughafens und hört beim waldgesetz sicher nicht auf. 

nimmt man noch dazu, dass in fast diesen fällen indirekt oder direkt von den entscheidungsträgern kapital geschlagen wird aus den entscheidungen (die cdu bekommt spenden sicher nicht ohne gegenleistung, koch entscheidet über landebahn und bekommt job beim ausführenden bauträger, puttrichs familie profitiert zumindest indirekt von den änderungen im waldgesetz) könnte man zu all den tricks, lügen und täuschungsmanövern auch noch locker zur bejahung eines anfangsverdacht der korruption kommen. 

da finde ich das wort "bagage" fast noch zu harmlos. 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Mal die letzten Schreiben genommen (zumindest die, die ich bekommen habe) ist da eine leichte Wende in den Formulierungen zu erkennen. War es am Anfang "Das fahren auf allen schmalen Wegen ist gesetzlich verboten" ist es nun ein nur "nicht gestattet". War es am Anfang "zählen Ausschließlich die Belange der anderen Waldnutzer" ist es jetzt in der Formulierung so, dass wir MTBler als Gleichberechtigt wahrgenommen werden.



wo siehst du denn die qualitiven unterschiede? er hat es etwas netter verpackt, that's all. 

noch mal: lasst euch nicht blenden: die bewegen sich keinen mm - es sei denn man zwingt sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. August 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Auflistung von Problemfällen seitens des Ministeriums?

Konkret meine ich damit:
1. Wanderer - MTBler Unfälle
2. Beschädigung des Waldes durch MTBler
3. Eine Karte die Verbissspuren, Futterstellen und Trails darstellt um einen eventuellen Zusammenhang zu belegen.
4. Stellen von Bodenerosion

Im Moment werden ja nur Behauptungen seitens der Politiker, Jäger etc. aufgestellt. Wir sollten Beweise dazu einfordern! (Bin gerade am überlegen wem ich da am ehesten schreiben soll)


----------



## Asrael (22. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> affe ist echt unpassend - man tut den tieren unrecht damit. denn bisher ist mir kein fall aus der tierforschung bekannt, der belegen würde, dass tiere bewusst die unwahrheit sagen.



http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13526633.html

"Um die Ernährungsgewohnheiten freilebender Pavianhorden zu studieren, waren die Psychologen Richard Byrne und Andrew Whiten von der schottischen University of St. Andrews in den afrikanischen Busch gezogen. Doch dann staunten sie über ganz andere Fähigkeiten der freilebenden Primaten: Die Tiere zeigten sich zu den geschicktesten - und anscheinend genau kalkulierten - Täuschungsmanövern befähigt, wenn es galt, die saftigsten Happen für sich zu reservieren und Konkurrenten aus dem Feld zu schlagen."


----------



## Asrael (22. August 2012)

Ich find Affe passt wie die Faust aufs Auge...


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. August 2012)

Ärgert Euch nicht über die CDU. Die konnte die letzten 10 Wochen kaum anders. 
Was man aber den zahlreichen Zeitungsartikeln und Stellungnahmen entnehmen kann, freuen die sich sicher auf den heutigen Tag, an dem die Anhörung der Verbände endet und sie endlich etwas Neues sagen dürfen.

Ein Beispiel: Stellungnahme zur Novellierung des Waldgesetzes, Asrid Wallmann (CDU)

Ärgert Euch auch nicht unbedingt über die Jäger. Da gibt es solche und solche Abstimmung: Verbannt Hessen Mountainbikes aus dem Wald

Ärgert Euch lieber über das hier:
Reitverbot in Hessens Wälder

Von den 7036 Unterschriften zur Petittion der Reiter kamen sicher 7000 Stimmer von uns Bikern...


----------



## HelmutK (22. August 2012)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Auflistung von Problemfällen seitens des Ministeriums?
> 
> Konkret meine ich damit:
> 1. Wanderer - MTBler Unfälle
> ...


 
Und beim Einfordern der Beweise darf man dann gerne auch darauf

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf

und darauf

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek

hinweisen. Wir nehmen gerne auch mountainbike-kritische wissenschaftliche Publikationen in die Online-Bibliothek auf - nur bisher haben wir solche nicht gefunden


----------



## powderJO (22. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13526633.html
> 
> "Um die Ernährungsgewohnheiten freilebender Pavianhorden zu studieren, waren die Psychologen Richard Byrne und Andrew Whiten von der schottischen University of St. Andrews in den afrikanischen Busch gezogen. Doch dann staunten sie über ganz andere Fähigkeiten der freilebenden Primaten: Die Tiere zeigten sich zu den geschicktesten - und anscheinend genau kalkulierten - Täuschungsmanövern befähigt, wenn es galt, die saftigsten Happen für sich zu reservieren und Konkurrenten aus dem Feld zu schlagen."



 wieder was gelernt ... 




> Ärgert Euch lieber über das hier:
> Reitverbot in Hessens Wälder



eigentlich müsste man da mal einen account eröffnen ...


----------



## powderJO (22. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste man da mal einen account eröffnen ...



done.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. August 2012)

Pferde lieben tiefgründige sandige Wege. Da sollten die Reiter sich mal Gedanken machen wie weit man mit einem Smart auf so einem Weg kommt.


----------



## nightprowler (22. August 2012)

Mein Gott ,Reiter, da gefallen mir die Jäger ja fast besser!

So viel hirnloses Zeug muß man erst mal verdauen.

Ich könnte jetzt auch von hypernervösen Pferden erzählen, die der Reiter nicht mehr im Griff hatte(ich war als Fußgänger unterwegs).

Aber ich glaube das ist Sinnlos,die begreifen es sowiso erst ,wenn das Kind imBrunnen liegt.

Uwe
Ps:"seit Freitag dimb - member."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (22. August 2012)

Die gibt es nicht. Es gibt auch keine wissenschaftlich fundierten Langzeitstudien zu dem Thema.
Ich habe per Mail bei der Hessen-CDU und den diversen Verbänden bereits so oft nach solchen Informationen nachgefasst, dass mir schon die Finger vom vielen E-mail schreiben schmerzen.



Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Auflistung von Problemfällen seitens des Ministeriums?
> 
> Konkret meine ich damit:
> 1. Wanderer - MTBler Unfälle
> ...


----------



## Svenos (22. August 2012)

Ja, die "leichte Kavallerie" (gemeint sind die Reiter) war noch nie besonders standhaft, das wußten schon die alten Römer. Wir sollten nicht mit denen rechnen. 

Was mich immer noch am meisten entsetzt ist, dass alle Branchen, die vom Radfahren leben (Hersteller, Groß- und Einzelhändler, Tourismusverbände, Reiseveranstalter, Rennveranstalter usw.) so wenig (sichtbar) tun. 
Bis auf wenige positive Ausnahmen ist da absolutes Schweigen im Walde. Das soll hier kein Bashing werden, aber vom ZIV ist immer noch nix zu hören (ich weis, die arbeiten auf anderen Kanälen http://www.facebook.com/profahrrad). 
Ein Markus Storck stellt sich auf die Platte (bei Wiesbaden) und ermuntert Biker zum Unterschreiben der Petition. Auf seiner Firmenseite oder in Facebook ist jedoch nix zu dem Thema zu finden. Die Veranstalter des 70.3 Triathlons hatten mir das Verteilen von Flyern untersagt usw.
Haben die alle den Ernst der Lage immer noch nicht begriffen, oder haben die Muffe es sich mit den Schwarz-gelben zu verderben???
Im Moment weis ich nicht, was schlimmer wäre.
An die Geschichte, dass die alle im Hintergrund aggieren kann ich langsam nicht mehr glauben.


----------



## Svenos (22. August 2012)

client schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht. Es gibt auch keine wissenschaftlich fundierten Langzeitstudien zu dem Thema.
> Ich habe per Mail bei der Hessen-CDU und den diversen Verbänden bereits so oft nach solchen Informationen nachgefasst, dass mir schon die Finger vom vielen E-mail schreiben schmerzen.



Wahrscheinlich macht der Hessenforst gerade Überstunden und zieht noch ein paar Furchen in den Wald, die dann am Ende den Bikern angelastet werden. Wundern würde es mich nicht.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (22. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich macht der Hessenforst gerade Überstunden und zieht noch ein paar Furchen in den Wald, die dann am Ende den Bikern angelastet werden. Wundern würde es mich nicht.



kann ich bestätigen. momentan konzentrieren sich die bemühungen des HF in meiner region allerdings eher auf das gnadenlose verbreitern von schmalen wegen auf >3m. 

(man munkelt bereits, als nächstes seien riesige kreisverkehre im wald geplant, damit der langholzlasterverkehr nicht ins stocken gerät.)


----------



## Mountain77 (22. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ärgert Euch nicht über die CDU. Die konnte die letzten 10 Wochen kaum anders.
> Was man aber den zahlreichen Zeitungsartikeln und Stellungnahmen entnehmen kann, freuen die sich sicher auf den heutigen Tag, an dem die Anhörung der Verbände endet und sie endlich etwas Neues sagen dürfen.
> 
> Ein Beispiel: Stellungnahme zur Novellierung des Waldgesetzes, Asrid Wallmann (CDU)
> ...



Ich habe mir gerade mal die Foren der Jäger und Reiter angesehen... Insgesamt kommen ja die Jäger besser weg, da scheinen wenigstens Gesprächsbereite dabei zu sein... 
Der Großteil der Reiter im Forum scheint verbort und/oder desinteressiert zu sein. Die verteufeln die Mountainbiker ja schlimmer als viele Jäger. 

"Das ist es halt, bei den Reitern verhält sich Einer von Hundert mies, bei den Fahrradfahren sind es Fünfzig von Hundert, das sind gefühlte 100%.

Da die Staatsmacht ohnmächtig ist, verlagert man die Gewalt der Exekutive auf den Waldbauern und hofft, dass er es schon richten wird mit seiner Mistgabel. "

Martin1978: Ich bin auf Seite 4 und kann nicht weiterlesen... wie ist die Diskussion ausgegangen?! 

Gruß M.


----------



## Mountain77 (22. August 2012)

Seite 11, bin durch... grausam. Im Endeffekt sind nur wenige User am schreiben, darunter aber ein paar echt Verbohrte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (22. August 2012)

Nochmal Reiter:

Änderungen im hessischen Waldgesetz

PAweide
Also bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz darf man auch nur auf zweispurigen befahrbaren Wegen reiten, aber ohne weitere Einschränkungen, ist doch voll in Ordnung so. Wir dürfen sogar mit der Kutsche drauf,allerdings kostet das dann 300 Euro für 5 Jahre(von unserem Forst so beschlossen, weil es bei uns sehr viele FAhrer gibt).

Das kommt raus, wenn man sich mit dem Waldeigentümer einigen muss.

Stellt euch mal vor , man ist auf einem Trampelpfad von 50cm unterwegs , Steilhang hoch links, Steilhang runter rechts, und eine Wandergruppe mit 200 Leuten kommt entgegen !

... und jetzt sollte sich der Reiter mal vorstellen er hätte ein Mountainbike und kein Pferd dabei... ;-)
dann wüsste er, wie es sich mit dem Gefährdungspotential verhält, so wie es die Rechtsprechung sieht.


----------



## hnx (22. August 2012)

Bei den Reitern da in dem Forum ists einfach Desinteresse und das Verachten der Tatsache, daß "ihre" 2m breiten Wege eventuell auch verboten werden können, wenn die Sache mit ganzjährig, zweispurig etc durchkommt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. August 2012)

Die einschlägigen hessischen Verbände sind ja nicht untätig:

Pferdesportverband (PSV) Hessen 
Hessisches Waldgesetz - Gespräch stimmt zuversichtlich

Vereinigung der Freizeitreiter und -fahrer in Deutschlad
VFD-Landesverband Hessen
NEUE STELLUNGNAHME VOM 3.8.2012

Die 1. Vorsitzende Birgit Ungar ist anscheinend gut drauf:
"... und bitte auch noch einmal per email, naturnahen Pferdesport nicht in einem Satz mit Bikern zu erwähnen."

Ob sie schon einmal darüber nachgedacht hat, warum es in Hessen bisher eine Wegbreitenregelung für Reiter (2 m) aber nicht für Radfahrer gibt oder warum in manchen Bundesländern das Reiten aber nicht das Radfahren nur auf gekennzeichneten Wegen erlaubt ist oder warum es in Bayern Wege gibt, die zwar für das Radfahren aber nicht für das Reiten geeignet sind?


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2012)

Stellungnahme des Naturparks Lahn-Dill-Bergland:

http://www.lahn-dill-bergland.de/cms/show_content.php?content_id=299

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. August 2012)

Ein Verbündeter mehr .

Die Einstellung der Reiterschaft wie oben erwähnt ist schon sehr wankelmütig. Aber es war abzusehen, dass die Rücknahme des Verbots für Reiter als taktischer Rückzugweg in der Gesetzesformulierung eingebaut scheint. Sehrwahrscheinlich gehören die Verbandschefs der Reiter auch den "anderen" Gruppen an und kennen Pferde nur noch aus Vereinssitzungen.

Und die Story mit dem "Wegfall des Nummernschild für Reiter" ist auch ein schlechter Köder. Wir haben auch so eine Nummer im Haus (ja, meine Frau ist auch Reiterin), aber die hat eh keiner dran, weil keiner kontrolliert und wenn doch, interessiert es den Förster auch nicht.


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2012)

Was der Naturpark schreibt ist teilweise etwas wirr, teilweise auch in die richtige Richtung gehend, teilweise aber sehr interessant:

"Aktuell haben wir uns mit Klagen von Wanderern zu befassen, die nicht durch staatliche Stellen, aber durch zur Ausübung von Jagdrechten betrauten Personen eingeschüchtert wurden."


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2012)

Gerade im Radio (youfm), dass Frau Puttrich einen "Runden Tisch" mit allen Beteiligten Nutzergruppen plant... lustig...


----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Stellungnahme des Naturparks Lahn-Dill-Bergland:
> 
> http://www.lahn-dill-bergland.de/cms/show_content.php?content_id=299
> 
> ...


 
Danke,

es gibt noch Leute mit Sachverstand in diesem Land.

Wenn man so viel geistigen Müll liest,
ist diese Stellungnahme die reinste Erholung.

Danke an das Lahn-Dill- Bergland.


Uwe


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2012)

Is übrigens auch sehr schön zum Biken da .


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gerade im Radio (youfm), dass Frau Puttrich einen "Runden Tisch" mit allen Beteiligten Nutzergruppen plant... lustig...



Kann man jetzt auch lesen

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45836371

Ob uns das nun hoffnungsvoll stimmen kann? Wir werden es sehen:

"Die unterschiedlichen Positionen und Argumente würden nun abgewogen und geprüft, auf dieser Grundlage wolle sie im Gespräch ausloten, wie ein "größtmöglicher Konsens" erreicht werden könne. Ein Termin für das Gespräch steht noch nicht fest."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (23. August 2012)

Puttrich jetzt gerade wörtlich im Radio (youfm, 08:32):
"[...]Es gibt die Mountainbiker die möglichst dort fahren wollen wo sie wollen, ohne Regelungen[...]"

Es ist einfach ne Unverschämtheit...


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2012)

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45836371


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2012)

ich lese und höre von puttrich, raupach, von der tann und co immer nur das gleiche, ganz egal wie oft man sie mit infos füttert. hunderte kommentare und stellungnahmen erfahren missachtung und frau puttrich wundert sich, dass die diskussion so aggressiv geführt wird?


----------



## randi (23. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich lese und höre von puttrich, raupach, von der tann und co immer nur das gleiche, ganz egal wie oft man sie mit infos füttert. hunderte kommentare und stellungnahmen erfahren missachtung und frau puttrich wundert sich, dass die diskussion so aggressiv geführt wird?



Leider hat die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung kein Verständnis dafür dass wir mit dem MTB durch den Wald fahren.


----------



## othu (23. August 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Puttrich jetzt gerade wörtlich im Radio (youfm, 08:32):
> "[...]Es gibt die Mountainbiker die möglichst dort fahren wollen wo sie wollen, ohne Regelungen[...]"
> 
> Es ist einfach ne Unverschämtheit...




Naja, es gibt auch Menschen die wollen Banken überfallen, vielleicht sollte man das Betreten von Banken einfach verbieten und bei Zuwiderhandlung mit Bußgeld i.H.v. 100000Euro drohen...


----------



## Svenos (23. August 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Leider hat die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung kein Verständnis dafür dass wir mit dem MTB durch den Wald fahren.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Unbeteiligte Dritte neigen meiner Erfahrung nach zu "Auf schmalen Wegen ja, querfeldein nein". 

Die derzeitige Situation ist einfach nur das Ergebnis der langjährigen Lügenkampagnen der Forst- und Jägerlobby. Frau Puttrich gibt dem Ganzen mit dem Gesetzentwurf auch noch ein Gütesiegel. 
"Nicht-Biker" verstehen die Disskussion auch i.d.R. nicht wirklich, da die Interessenlagen, Rechtsbrgriffe und Scheinargumente viel zu komplex und verwirrend sind. Jeder von uns, der sich in den letzten Wochen in das Thema eingearbeitet hat, kann ein Lied davon singen.
Und denjenigen, die ohnehin nie in den Wald gehen und lieber vor der Glotze hocken, denen geht das Thema ohnehin komplett am A....vorbei. Die interessiert eher der Benzinpreis oder die neueste Ami-Serie auf Blöd-TV.

Dass, Frau Puttrich nun die (angebliche) Aggresivität der Diskussion erstaunt ist ja schon fast drollig. Zunächst wäre mal zu klären, welche Seite überhaupt diese Schärfe in die Disskussion gebracht hat. Die Betroffenen (also wir) oder diejenigen, die ständig in den Medien Pauschalisierungen und Lügen verbreiten?
Und wenn ich schon höre, dass ja ein Interessenausgleich herbeigeführt werden soll. Wenn dies das Ziel von Frau Puttrich wäre, dann hätte sie vor der Erstellung des Entwurfs mit allen Interessengruppen gesprochen und nicht nur mit Forst- und Jagdlobby. Aber mit diesem Politikverständis steht Frau Puttrich in der guten Tradition der Hessen-CDU. 
Politiker (im Allgemeinen und die schwarzen im Speziellen) verstehen nur eine Botschaft - Die Abwahl.
Wer als Biker und oder Naturfreund bei der nächsten Wahl bei denen das Kreuz macht, soll vom Blitz beim Schei.... getroffen werden.

Übrigens: Linke und Piraten in Wiesbaden gehören auch nicht gerade zu den Freunden unseres Sports (http://linke-und-piraten-wiesbaden.de/downloads/drucksachen/009-12-08-23-OEFF-EL-mit-Anlage.pdf)


----------



## Mountain77 (23. August 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich Zahlen, wieviel Geld mit dem MTB-Sport in Deutschland verdient wird?
Politik bekommt man nur mit Geld und den möglichen Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen ans Umdenken.
188 Seiten:
http://www.bmwi.de/BMWi/Redaktion/P...=pdf,bereich=bmwi2012,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf


----------



## Mountain77 (23. August 2012)

http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...rage/haeufigkeit-des-betreibens-von-radsport/
http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...aeufigkeit-des-betreibens-von-mountainbiking/
leider kein Zugriff:
http://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/6062/umfrage/anteil-der-fahrradmodelle-in-deutschland/


----------



## Dylan (23. August 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_45836371





			
				Puttrich schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich bin erstaunt über die Emotionalität der Diskussion"



Auf 9.000 km² deutschem Boden ein quasi Mountainbike-Verbot - Das sollte man wirklich nicht so emotional sehen, liebe Radfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dylan (23. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Übrigens: Linke und Piraten in Wiesbaden gehören auch nicht gerade zu den Freunden unseres Sports (http://linke-und-piraten-wiesbaden.de/downloads/drucksachen/009-12-08-23-OEFF-EL-mit-Anlage.pdf)



Wobei, was Frau Wissler zu dem Thema geäußert hat, könnte doch jeder von uns unterschreiben, oder?
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/janine_wissler-487-43432.html

Bemerkenswert darin, finde ich diese Textpassage:


> "Ein Sprecher des Umweltministeriums hat bereits eingeräumt, dass der Gesetzentwurf in Zusammenarbeit mit den Grundbesitzern entstanden sei, und das merkt man dem Gesetzentwurf an."


----------



## Svenos (23. August 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...rage/haeufigkeit-des-betreibens-von-radsport/
> http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...aeufigkeit-des-betreibens-von-mountainbiking/
> leider kein Zugriff:
> http://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/6062/umfrage/anteil-der-fahrradmodelle-in-deutschland/




Immerhin betreiben fast 4% der Befragten gelegentlich bzw. regelmäßig Mountainbiking. Das ist mehr als manche Partei in Regierungsverantwortung an Wählern hat.


----------



## Svenos (23. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Wobei, was Frau Wissler zu dem Thema geäußert hat, könnte doch jeder von uns unterschreiben, oder?
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/janine_wissler-487-43432.html
> 
> Bemerkenswert darin, finde ich diese Textpassage:



Dort gibt es unterschiedliche Positionen zum MTB. Den o.g. Antrag halte ich allerdings für relevanter als ein unverbindliches Statement.
Wir werden sehen. Der Antrag wird ja heute Nachmittag im Wiesbadener Rathaus verhandelt.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. August 2012)

"Überdurchschnittlich präsent sind Mountainbiker in
den bergigen Regionen wie der Fränkische Schweiz,
dem Frankenwald, Schwarzwald, Hunsrück, Tegernseer
Tal, Tölzer Land und Sauerland. Im Harz und im
Taunus stellen sie sogar mit jeweils über 70 % den klar
dominierenden Radfahrertypus dar."
Das ist doch mal eine Aussage... zwar 188 Seiten, aber ganz gut zu lesen.


----------



## client (23. August 2012)

Wer sich in der aktuellen DAV Zeitschrift "alpinwelt" auf der Seite 56  und 57 die Leserbriefe von den BUND Mitgliedern anschaut, der wird  vermutlich genauso wie ich nicht mehr glauben, dass die verbalen  Ausrutscher aus dem hessischen BUND- Kreis Einzelmeinungen sind. 
Mir scheint es, als hätte der BUND intern einen Kriegsaufruf gegen die Mountainbiker ausgesprochen!
Wenn BUND Mitglieder ihre Beleidigungen, wie die nachfolgend aufgeführte, schon in seriösen Zeitschriften vom DAV  veröffentlichen lassen, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, welche Ansichten  man in BUND-internen Gesprächsrunden gegen Radsportler von sich gibt.  _*"Gegen die  eindringende Pest der Mountainbiker..." *
_ 
Mein Verhältnis zum BUND hat sich nun nachhaltig verändert. Spenden wird  es von mir erst dann wieder geben, wenn der Verein solche Beleidigungen  aus den eigenen Reihen öffentlich verurteilt und sich dafür bei den  Mountainbikern entschuldigt!


----------



## client (23. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "... und bitte auch noch einmal per email, naturnahen Pferdesport nicht in einem Satz mit Bikern zu erwähnen."


Aber sie hat doch recht mit dem Wort "naturnahen", denn sie kann ihr Pferd auch aufessen falls sie auf einer Tour einen Hungerast bekommt.
Da hat ihr Sportgerät schon einen Naturvorteil.

OT aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. August 2012)

client schrieb:


> Mein Verhältnis zum BUND hat sich nun nachhaltig verändert. Spenden wird  es von mir erst dann wieder geben, wenn der Verein solche Beleidigungen  aus den eigenen Reihen öffentlich verurteilt und sich dafür bei den  Mountainbikern entschuldigt!



Zum Glück gibts noch andere Organisationen, die Naturschutz mit mehr Hirn und ohne Polemik betreiben. Diese werde ich auch in Zukunft unterstützen.


----------



## franzam (23. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die einschlägigen hessischen Verbände sind ja nicht untätig:
> 
> Pferdesportverband (PSV) Hessen
> Hessisches Waldgesetz - Gespräch stimmt zuversichtlich
> ...



Man braucht sich nur die HP der Frau Ungar anzusehen. Da ist ihre Stellungnahme des VFD nur eine Absicherung eigener Pfründe:

 Hilfestellung zu Ihren Werbekonzepten

SCIVIAS versteht sich als bodenständiges Bindeglied bezüglich der Interessen im Bereich Landwirtschaft - landwirtschaftlich orientierten Institutionen - Pferdehaltern - Naturschutzorganisationen und Jägern.

In Führung gehen

Sogar die Hildegard von Bingen wir als Mottogeberin bemüht:

SCIVIAS LIBER DOMINI


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2012)

Im Zuge der Berichterstattung über den "Runden Tisch"

http://www.nh24.de/index.php/politi...kuendigt-runden-tisch-zum-neuen-waldgesetz-an

werden wir in den nächsten Tagen sicherlich wieder einiges zu kommentieren haben.


----------



## Dylan (23. August 2012)

client schrieb:


> Wer sich in der aktuellen DAV Zeitschrift "alpinwelt" auf der Seite 56  und 57 die Leserbriefe von den BUND Mitgliedern anschaut, der wird  vermutlich genauso wie ich nicht mehr glauben, dass die verbalen  Ausrutscher aus dem hessischen BUND- Kreis Einzelmeinungen sind.
> Mir scheint es, als hätte der BUND intern einen Kriegsaufruf gegen die Mountainbiker ausgesprochen!
> Wenn BUND Mitglieder ihre Beleidigungen, wie die nachfolgend aufgeführte, schon in seriösen Zeitschriften vom DAV  veröffentlichen lassen, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, welche Ansichten  man in BUND-internen Gesprächsrunden gegen Radsportler von sich gibt.  _*"Gegen die  eindringende Pest der Mountainbiker..." *
> _



Ich verstehe Deine Verärgerung, aber man sollte nicht den Fehler machen von 'den' BUND-Mitgliedern zu sprechen. Ich möchte auch nicht zu 'den' Mountainbikern gezählt werden.

In der Ausgabe waren Meinungen von 4 BUND-Mitgliedern. 4 von über 400.000 Mitgliedern insgesamt. Du solltest so fair sein, anzuerkennen, dass sich die Leserbriefe gegen einen wohl irreführenden Bericht in einer vorigen Ausgabe richteten. Dort war ein Mountainbike abgebildet, welches sich in einem Gebiet befand, in dem es nichts zu suchen hat und welches von BUND-Mitarbeitern besonders intensiv gehegt wurde. Ich nehme an, das wirkt auf die Leute so, wie für Dich ein Bild, auf dem der Harvester gerade Deinen Home-Trail zerpflügt.

Wenn man kritisiert, dass solche Meinungen veröffentlicht werden, könnte man auch erwähnen, dass die besagten Äußerungen von der Redaktion gerügt wurden. Das finde ich allemal besser als Zensur.

Ein Link ist auch immer nützlich. 

Ich will den BUND nicht in Schutz nehmen. Denke auch, dass der Anteil begeisterter Mountainbiker dort nicht sehr hoch ist. Aber die kritisierten Meinungen sind bestimmt nichts BUND-spezifisches sondern eher ein Zeichen der ausgeprägten Intoleranz in unserer Gesellschaft. Das gilt auch für uns Mountainbiker. Man sehe sich nur mal diese lächerliche Diskussion um E-Bikes an.


----------



## Roland1 (23. August 2012)

Habe mein Bürgerrecht wahrgenommen und die hessische Umwelministerin und Andere angeschrieben. Die Argumente sind zwar bereits hinlänglich bekannt aber vielleicht hilft es ja.

Gruss


----------



## Dylan (23. August 2012)

Roland1 schrieb:


> Habe mein Bürgerrecht wahrgenommen und die hessische Umwelministerin und Andere angeschrieben.



Finde ich sehr gut, Dein Schreiben. 
Fürchte nur, dass Frau Puttrich & Co. es nicht lesen und/oder auch nicht verstehen werden. Schließlich kämpfen sie ja (nach eigener Aussage) dafür, die Möglichkeiten des Mountainbike-Sports auszuweiten, auch wenn im Gesetzentwurf das Gegenteil steht.


----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2012)

Wir sind halt nicht beliebt.
Daran sollten wir uns gewöhnen und vielleicht fragen warum.

Das liegt meiner Meinung einfach an dem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied.

Du kannst dich noch so langsam von hinten nähern,die Leute erschrecken sich einfach, egal was Du machst.

Geht mir beim wandern auch so ,obwohl ich selber bike.
Dann muß das Kind eingesammelt werden der freilaufende Hund an die Hand und wenn das dann 10-20x passiert,bist Du halt genervt.

Bleibt für uns eigentlich nur sich freundlich zu bedanken und einen schönen Tag zu wünschen um unser Image aufzuwerten.

In den Anfängen des Mountainbiken wurden wir doch auf einigen Berghütten nicht bedient,das hatt sich ja Gott sei dank geändert.

Uwe


----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2012)

Roland1 schrieb:


> Habe mein Bürgerrecht wahrgenommen und die hessische Umwelministerin und Andere angeschrieben. Die Argumente sind zwar bereits hinlänglich bekannt aber vielleicht hilft es ja.
> 
> Gruss



Ja,das trifft es auf den Punkt!


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2012)

Roland1 schrieb:


> Habe mein Bürgerrecht wahrgenommen und die hessische Umwelministerin und Andere angeschrieben. Die Argumente sind zwar bereits hinlänglich bekannt aber vielleicht hilft es ja.
> 
> Gruss


 
Jedes Schreiben hilft  Auch Schreiben an Abgeordnete, Landräte, Bürgermeister, Lokalpolitiker, etc. helfen. Je mehr desto besser


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Man braucht sich nur die HP der Frau Ungar anzusehen. Da ist ihre Stellungnahme des VFD nur eine Absicherung eigener Pfründe:
> 
> Hilfestellung zu Ihren Werbekonzepten
> 
> ...



bezeichnend, dass ausgerechnet die, die am lautesten das "wohl der allgemeinheit" bemühen und vom "ausgleich der interessen" schwaffeln genau die sind, die offenbar aufs engste wirtschaftlich verstrickt sind. gilt für die puttrich, die von der tanns und offensichtlich auch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (23. August 2012)

Wie stehts denn um eine Demo?


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2012)

Das Echo übt sich darin, alle Standpunkte und Meinungen darzustellen:

http://www.echo-online.de/nachricht...z-an-Rundem-Tisch-entschaerfen;art175,3169213

und mit Leserbriefen und Kommentaren können wir dem Echo dabei helfen


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das Echo übt sich darin, alle Standpunkte und Meinungen darzustellen:
> 
> http://www.echo-online.de/nachricht...z-an-Rundem-Tisch-entschaerfen;art175,3169213
> 
> und mit Leserbriefen und Kommentaren können wir dem Echo dabei helfen



ich habe schon wunde finger vom tippen - obwohl ich mich langsam einer echt langen liste aus textbausteinen bedienen kann ...


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich habe schon wunde finger vom tippen - obwohl ich mich langsam einer echt langen liste aus textbausteinen bedienen kann ...


 
Meine sind schon nur noch Stummel


----------



## bergroff (23. August 2012)

HessenForst wird wohl zur Zeit gedeckelt:

Montag den 27.08. sollte in Kassel-Wilhelmshöhe ein Gespräch zwischen HessenForst den Landtagsabgeordneten Karin Müller, Grüne, und Wolfgang Decker, SPD, gemeinsam mit Mitglieder des DIMB vor Ort (wir: "Teilnehmerkreis") stattfinden, aus der Absage frisch von HessenForst:

[FONT="]Ich  halte eine Diskussion mit dem von Ihnen vorgeschlagenen Teilnehmerkreis  zum Entwurf eines hess. Waldgesetzes zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt für nicht  zweckmäßig. Die Landesregierung hat das Umweltministerium  gebeten, zu  dem dort erarbeiteten Entwurf eine Verbandsanhörung durchzuführen, um so  weiteren Anregungen und Hinweise zu diesem Entwurf zu erhalten. Dies  geschah in den lenzten Tagen  in umfangreicher Form. Nach Abschluss der  Anhörung am 22. August geht nun das Umweltministerium  daran, diese  zahlreichen Stellungnahmen auszuwerten. Es ist vorstellbar, dass es  aufgrund fundierter Hinweise aus der Anhörung die eine oder andere  Änderung in diesem Entwurf geben könnte. Nach Abschluss der Bearbeitung  aller Stellungnahmen wird das Umweltministerium erneut die   Landesregierung um einen Beschluss bitten, auf dessen Grundlage dann  der Entwurf dem hess. Landtag zugeleitet werden soll.[/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="][/FONT]

[FONT="] [/FONT]

[COLOR=blue][FONT="]Eine  Diskussion zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt könnte daher dazu führen, dass wir  uns mit Regelungsdetails befassen, die u. U. in dem Entwurf, der  dann im Parlament behandelt wird, nicht oder in abgewandelter Form  enthalten sind.[/FONT][FONT="][/FONT]

[FONT="] [/FONT]

[FONT="]Sobald  der Entwurf eines hess. Waldgesetzes in den Landtag eingebracht worden  ist, biete ich Ihnen und den Abgeordneten der Landtagsfraktion von  Bündnis 90/Die Grünen gerne Informationen und Erläuterungen an, auch  anhand praktischer Beispiele im Wald..[/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="][/FONT]

[FONT="] [/FONT]


----------



## franzam (23. August 2012)

Praktische Beispiele im Wald? Da kann man sich auch aussuchen, was man will


----------



## client (23. August 2012)

Ich habe bereits sehr viele Stunden u.a auch im Internet nach Berichten, Zeitungsartikeln, Urteilen und sonstigen Beweisen gesucht die belegen, dass wir Mountainbiker Unfälle und Schäden in Wald und Flur verursachen.
Die Ausbeute ist aber ist sehr gering!! Zum Glück!

Dagegen findet man hunderte solcher Artikel:
http://www.az-online.de/nachrichten...olzabholer-zerstoeren-wanderwege-1575254.html

http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/04/weitere-zerstorung-von-wanderwegen-im.html

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/artikel/2491991


http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/kulmbach/ks/Quadfahrer-zerstoert-Wanderwege;art2439,1934613

  Sollte man jetzt das Ouadfahren verbieten!

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=3131126

http://www.myheimat.de/frankenberg-...esfernstrasse-a4-olpe-hattenbach-d186303.html

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loeffingen/unbekannte-saegen-gelaender-ab--48030667.html

http://www.bieleburg-online.de/dasaltepferd/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1506

http://www.adfc-giessen.de/cms_select.php?ID=400


...,.......


  Ich kann es drehen und wenden wie ich will, es gibt wenige Sportarten, die so wenig Flächenverbrauch oder Naturschäden zur Folge haben, wie unser MTB-Sport! 

Jeder sollte auf seinen Touren zukünftig Fotos von Erntemaschineneinsätzen und allen Gegebenheiten im Wald machen, die eine massive Zerstörung zeigen. Diese Fotos bitte dann mit Zeit und Ortsangaben zur Hessen-CDU senden. Je mehr, umso besser!


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Wir sind halt nicht beliebt.
> Daran sollten wir uns gewöhnen und vielleicht fragen warum.
> 
> Das liegt meiner Meinung einfach an dem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied.
> ...



Und da sind sie wieder, die Knackpunkte:

Wo ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied am größten?
Wo finden die meisten Begegnungen statt mit Leuten, die Kinder und Hunde dabei haben?

Auf genau den Wegen, auf die in Zukunft alle MTBer verbannt werden sollen.

Unsere Politiker ignorieren einfach die Tatsache, daß das neue Gesetz in Bezug auf die angestrebte Konfliktvermeidung (selbst wenn die Konflikte größtenteils nur herbeigeredet sind) absolut kontraproduktiv ist.

Also weiter Druck machen, denen die Fakten zum zigsten Male um die Ohren hauen, bis hoffentlich nach dem Motto "Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein" doch langsam eine Art Erkenntnis in den Köpfen der Politiker dämmert. Und wenn es nur die ist, daß sie an der Schar der zur Verteidigung der Trails "wildentschlossenen" MTBer nicht vorbei kommen!


----------



## franzam (23. August 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man noch den ein oder anderen Verband, der den Entwurf von Frau Puttrich unterstützt (http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen...-wollen-einen-fairen-interessenausgleich.html), ein Mail schicken mit der Bitte dieses zu begründen, bzw. Neagtivbeispiele zu zeigen/beweisen. Den Fischereiverband hab ich schon mal angeschrieben.

Bei der IG Bau z.B. ist keiner von Euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2012)

@ all: morgen schon was vor?

_siehe link vom Kollegen stinkyfan
_
danke!


----------



## Stinkyfan (23. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ all: morgen schon was vor?
> 
> http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/...012/index.html



Hier der richtige Link
http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/3/termine/14074/cdu-friedberg-ockstadt-3-sommerstammtisch-2012/index.html

Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## Jekyll1000 (23. August 2012)

> http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/3/termine/14074/cdu-friedberg-ockstadt-3-sommerstammtisch-2012/index.html



Flashmob ?


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2012)

ich fahre da mal vorbei... standesgemäß mit dem bike... mit Helm und freundlich grüßend.


----------



## Tilman (23. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Was der Naturpark schreibt ist teilweise etwas wirr, teilweise auch in die richtige Richtung gehend, teilweise aber sehr interessant:
> 
> "Aktuell haben wir uns mit Klagen von Wanderern zu befassen, die nicht durch staatliche Stellen, aber durch zur Ausübung von Jagdrechten betrauten Personen eingeschüchtert wurden."



Im Gegensatz zum Naturpark weiß die Ministerin offensichtlich nicht, welche Richtung Sache ist. So liest man beim Hessischen Rundfunk

"Den Streit um ein neues Waldgesetz will Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich  (CDU) entschärfen. Betroffene wie Mountainbiker und Waldbesitzer bittet  sie an einen Tisch. Die Debatte bisher sei ihr zu aggressiv." 

Was den letzten Satz angeht, kann man da nur ergänzen "Haltet den Dieb!", denn was anderes als Agression sind bewußt falschen Aussagen über Dritte, wie sie auch aus dem HMUELV, aber ebenso vor allem vom Waldbesitzerverband (bis heute unbelegt) kamen. Diese hat die DIMB sachlich gekontert und was an der offiziellen Stellungnahme der DIMB zu agressiv sein soll, müßte Lucia Puttrich ´mal erklären.


----------



## HelmutK (23. August 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> [FONT="] Es ist vorstellbar, dass es  aufgrund fundierter Hinweise aus der Anhörung die eine oder andere  Änderung in diesem Entwurf geben könnte. [/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="][/FONT]




Kann mir jemand einen "fundierten" Hinweis geben, wer dem Umweltministerium "fundierte Hinweise" gegeben hat. Seitens der DIMB haben wir "nur" eine fundierte Stellungnahme, fundierte Änderungsvorschläge sowie eine fundierte Aufarbeitung der Vorurteile gegen das Mountainbiken eingereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ all: morgen schon was vor?
> 
> _siehe link vom Kollegen stinkyfan
> _
> danke!



Hatte zwar eigentlich was anderes vor, aber DAS hat Priorität:

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Tilman (23. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man noch den ein oder anderen Verband, der den Entwurf von Frau Puttrich unterstÃ¼tzt (http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen/item/853-cdu-hessen-hessisches-waldgesetz-peter-stephan-resolution-der-umweltverb%C3%A4nde-in-entscheidung-einbeziehen-wir-wollen-einen-fairen-interessenausgleich.html), ein Mail schicken mit der Bitte dieses zu begrÃ¼nden, bzw. Neagtivbeispiele zu zeigen/beweisen. Den Fischereiverband hab ich schon mal angeschrieben.
> 
> Bei der IG Bau z.B. ist keiner von Euch?



In der Pressemeldung heiÃt es: 

"(BPP) âIch begrÃ¼Ãe es, dass sich heute zehn groÃe hessische VerbÃ¤nde,  die tÃ¤glich in und mit unserer Natur zu tun haben, mit ihrer Resolution  Â´RÃ¼cksichtnahme im Waldâ sehr ausgewogen zum Betretungsrecht im  hessischen Wald geÃ¤uÃert haben. Das zeigt einmal mehr, dass im Wald  unterschiedliche Interessen vorherrschen, die es fÃ¼r den Gesetzgeber zu  berÃ¼cksichtigen gilt. Eine solche - den Schutz von Flora und Fauna  berÃ¼cksichtigende - Position hÃ¤tten wir eigentlich auch von anderen  NaturschutzverbÃ¤nden erwartetâ, erklÃ¤rte der umweltpolitische Sprecher  der hessischen CDU-Landtagsfraktion Peter Stephan zur heute  verÃ¶ffentlichten Resolution Â´RÃ¼cksichtnahme im Waldâ mit der sich zehn  VerbÃ¤nde zu den aktuell viel diskutierten Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht  im Wald Ã¤uÃern."

Wer "eine solche - den Schutz von Flora und Fauna  berÃ¼cksichtigende - Position (....) eigentlich auch von anderen  NaturschutzverbÃ¤nden erwartetâ hÃ¤tte, hat nicht begriffen, daÃ die VerbÃ¤nde nicht dazu da sind, 



bestimmte politische Erwartungen nach Wunsch und (siehe Pt.3) ohne triftigen Anlass zu erfÃ¼llen,
.
insoweit wohlmÃ¶glich zum ErfÃ¼llungsgehilfen abstruser Texte verfassender Staatsorgane zu werden und
.
widersinnigerweise von einem angeblichen oder gar "automatischen" Konflikt zwischen
.
der Position der Mountainbiker (sprich DIMB) und
.
einer den Schutz von Flora und Fauna  berÃ¼cksichtigenden Position
 
auszugehen.​


----------



## Asrael (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hatte zwar eigentlich was anderes vor, aber DAS hat Priorität:
> 
> Ich bin dabei!



Ich wollte morgen eigentlich Richtung bawü...
Ich muss mal mit der holden in Verhandlung treten, evtl. wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/04/weitere-zerstorung-von-wanderwegen-im.html

  Ich bitte darum, meinen Blog-Beitrag gegen Erntemaschinen NICHT als Argumentationshilfe pro MTB zu missbrauchen! Ich bin absolut gegen MTB im Wald! Ein Mountainbiker richtet den 20-fachen Schaden eines Wanderers an (Masse mal Geschwindigkeit). Was ich schon an Zerstörungen durch MTBs im Schwarzwald gesehen und als Wanderer an Gefährdung erlebt habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und uneinsichtig. Walter Trefz, Försterlegende aus Freudenstadt, berichtete mir, dass er zweimal erlebt habe, wie ein Mountainbiker in ein Rudel Rotwild gedonnert ist. "Du hättest genauso eine Handgranate reinwerfen können." Ein anderer Förster aus Offenburg sagte mir, er würde MTB am liebsten abknallen.


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2012)

"Masse mal Geschwindigkeit" hast Du nur in Fahrtrichtung, die schadet dem Boden nicht. In der Vertikalen hast Du nur Masse pro Fläche, wer da besser wegkommt mag ich nicht beurteilen. 
Wenn Du ne Handgranate in nen Rudel Rotwild schmeisst bleibt glaubich kein Rotwild mehr übrig . Dem "Förster aus Offenburg" sollte man für son Spruch sämtliche Waffen wegnehmen...
Deinen Wunsch nicht als Argumentationshilfe pro MTB herhalten zu wollen kann ich "verstehen".

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Matze1983 (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/04/weitere-zerstorung-von-wanderwegen-im.html
> 
> ich bitte darum, meinen blog-beitrag gegen erntemaschinen nicht als argumentationshilfe pro mtb zu missbrauchen! Ich bin absolut gegen mtb im wald! Ein mountainbiker richtet den 20-fachen schaden eines wanderers an (masse mal geschwindigkeit). Was ich schon an zerstörungen durch mtbs im schwarzwald gesehen und als wanderer an gefährdung erlebt habe, geht auf keine kuhhaut. Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und uneinsichtig. Walter trefz, försterlegende aus freudenstadt, berichtete mir, dass er zweimal erlebt habe, wie ein mountainbiker in ein rudel rotwild gedonnert ist. "du hättest genauso eine handgranate reinwerfen können." ein anderer förster aus offenburg sagte mir, er würde mtb am liebsten abknallen.



hä?


----------



## Mountain77 (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/04/weitere-zerstorung-von-wanderwegen-im.html
> 
> Ich bitte darum, meinen Blog-Beitrag gegen Erntemaschinen NICHT als Argumentationshilfe pro MTB zu missbrauchen! Ich bin absolut gegen MTB im Wald! Ein Mountainbiker richtet den 20-fachen Schaden eines Wanderers an (Masse mal Geschwindigkeit). Was ich schon an Zerstörungen durch MTBs im Schwarzwald gesehen und als Wanderer an Gefährdung erlebt habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und uneinsichtig. Walter Trefz, Försterlegende aus Freudenstadt, berichtete mir, dass er zweimal erlebt habe, wie ein Mountainbiker in ein Rudel Rotwild gedonnert ist. "Du hättest genauso eine Handgranate reinwerfen können." Ein anderer Förster aus Offenburg sagte mir, er würde MTB am liebsten abknallen.



Hallo Herr Kehles,
von wem haben sie den Faktor 20 wenn ich fragen darf?! 

Im Gegenzug kann ich auch von Wanderen erzählen, die keine Rücksicht auf Mountainbiker genommen haben, die gerade in fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollen Passagen unterwegs waren. Ein Schritt zur Seite hätte genügt.

Mit 99% der Fußgänger kommen ich und der Großteil der MTBler klar, ich selbst hatte schon häufiger sehr Interessante und nette Unterhaltungen mit Wanderern. Für beide Seiten gilt Rücksicht nehmen, schwarze Schafe gibt es aber leider überall.

mfG
M.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2012)

...jedes Wort zuviel.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. August 2012)

Doch ein paar Worte dazu, da wir Mountainbiker uns im Gegensatz zu anderen, die nur Behauptungen verbreiten, auf wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse stützen:

Nach RODER 1995 ist die Trittbelastung eines Wanderers in steilem Gelände 3-4 mal, die einer Kuh etwa 10 mal so hoch wie die eines Radfahrers. (RODER, U.: Geoökologische Aspekte des Mountainbiking. Diplomarbeit an der Paris-London-Universität Salzburg, 1995)


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, deinen Wunsch sollte man respektieren! 

Aber der *Rest: galoppierender Schwachsinn*!!! 

Selbst wenn deine Formel stimmen sollte:
bei etwa gleichem Gewicht (das Mountainbike mit ca. 10 - 13 kg rechne ich mal auf das oft vorhandene Ãbergewicht der Gelegenheits-Wanderer an!) mÃ¼Ãte ein Mountainbiker also 20 Mal so schnell fahren wie ein Wanderer lÃ¤uft! Eine realistische Durchgeschnittsgeschwindigkeit beim Wandern sind so 4,5 - 5 km/h. Also mÃ¼Ãten Mountainbiker, um den 20-fachen Schaden anzurichten, eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von

*ca. 90 - 100 km/h drauf haben - und das auf Trails! * 

Eigentlich mÃ¼Ãten wir mit diesen Werten lauter Downhill-Weltmeister in deutschen WÃ¤ldern haben. 

*Deine Behauptung ist einfach nur lÃ¤cherlich und entbehrt jeglicher sachlichen, fachlichen und wissenschaftlichen Grundlage.*

Bevor du nur dumme Phrasen runterleierst, solltest du mal nachlesen was wirklich Sache ist (erwiesenermaÃen!). Es gibt eine *umfangreiche Dokumentation an Publikationen von Fachorganisationen, Wissenschaftlern und Experten zum Thema âMountainbiken: Vorurteile und Wirklichkeit"*:

Mountainbiken: Vorurteile und Wirklichkeit

Und zum Thema "in ein Rudel Rotwild fahren":

Ich war die Frau eines (leider viel zu frÃ¼h verstorbenen) JÃ¤gers und sehr oft mit im Revier unterwegs (Ansitze kontrollieren, Kirrungen befÃ¼llen - die netten "Spielzeuge" fÃ¼r die Sauen - und auch zig mal ganze NÃ¤chte beim Ansitzen) - ich weiÃ also, wovon ich rede.

In ein Rudel Rotwild (oder auch Reh-/Damwild) oder eine Rotte Sauen zu fahren ist hÃ¶chstens mÃ¶glich, wenn die StÃ¼cke nach erfolgreicher Jagd zur Strecke gelegt wurde (sprich: tot am Boden liegen)!

Wer mal mit auf dem Ansitz war weiÃ, daÃ schon das Rascheln von Bekleidung oder das Spannen des Hahns der Flinte reicht, um Wild selbst in mehr als 50 m Entfernung flÃ¼chtig werden zu lassen!

Und da bleibt angeblich ein Rudel Rotwild stehen bis ein Mountainbiker, dessen Bike auf alle FÃ¤lle (durch z. B. das AbrollgerÃ¤usch der Reifen, das Rasseln/Schlagen der Kette und auch oft genug das Atmen (Schnaufen) des Fahrers) gut hÃ¶rbar ist, stehen bis der Mountainbiker in die total verduzten Tiere reinkracht??? 

Naja, warscheinlich ist das der extrem hohen Geschwindigkeit (siehe oben) geschuldet! 

Es wÃ¤re toll, wenn du deine "Grimms MÃ¤rchen" in Zukunft ganz einfach fÃ¼r dich behÃ¤ltst. Statt zu versuchen, dich mit "erfundenen Tatsachenberichten" wichtig zu machen, Ã¼ber die Leute, die Ahnung von der Materie haben, schlicht mÃ¼de lÃ¤cheln kÃ¶nnen! 





maske17 schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, meinen Blog-Beitrag gegen Erntemaschinen NICHT als Argumentationshilfe pro MTB zu missbrauchen! Ich bin absolut gegen MTB im Wald! Ein Mountainbiker richtet den 20-fachen Schaden eines Wanderers an (Masse mal Geschwindigkeit). Was ich schon an ZerstÃ¶rungen durch MTBs im Schwarzwald gesehen und als Wanderer an GefÃ¤hrdung erlebt habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Mountainbiker sind rÃ¼cksichtslos und uneinsichtig. Walter Trefz, FÃ¶rsterlegende aus Freudenstadt, berichtete mir, dass er zweimal erlebt habe, wie ein Mountainbiker in ein Rudel Rotwild gedonnert ist. "Du hÃ¤ttest genauso eine Handgranate reinwerfen kÃ¶nnen." Ein anderer FÃ¶rster aus Offenburg sagte mir, er wÃ¼rde MTB am liebsten abknallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

Es wäre toll, wenn du deine "Grimms Märchen" in Zukunft ganz einfach für dich behältst. Statt zu versuchen, dich mit "erfundenen Tatsachenberichten" wichtig zu machen, über die Leute, die Ahnung von der Materie haben, schlicht müde lächeln können! [/quote]

Meine Großmutter würde sagen: "Riech Du erst einmal da hin, wo ich schon hingemacht habe."


----------



## Matze1983 (23. August 2012)

Meine Großmutter würde fragen: Wo sind deine Argumente?


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Meine Großmutter würde sagen: "Riech Du erst einmal da hin, wo ich schon hingemacht habe."



Von Leuten wie dir ist außer dummen Sprüchen eben nichts zu erwarten.


----------



## ko5tik (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Und da bleibt angeblich ein Rudel Rotwild stehen bis ein Mountainbiker, dessen Bike auf alle Fälle (durch z. B. das Abrollgeräusch der Reifen, das Rasseln/Schlagen der Kette und auch oft genug das Atmen (Schnaufen) des Fahrers) gut hörbar ist, stehen bis der Mountainbiker in die total verduzten Tiere reinkracht???



Da kenne ich wiesbadener Rehe ganz anders   Einfach quer  den Philosophenweg stehen und dämlich grinsen abwartend bis man Vollbremsung hingelegt hat - erst dann
sich gemütlich bewegen und den Weg freigeben


----------



## fliege1 (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Es wäre toll, wenn du deine "Grimms Märchen" in Zukunft ganz einfach für dich behältst. Statt zu versuchen, dich mit "erfundenen Tatsachenberichten" wichtig zu machen, über die Leute, die Ahnung von der Materie haben, schlicht müde lächeln können!



Meine Großmutter würde sagen: "Riech Du erst einmal da hin, wo ich schon hingemacht habe."[/QUOTE]

Also wenn ich mir Deinen Blog ansehe, hast Du in den Alpen und im Schwarzwald gepieselt. Ich würde mal sagen, Du hast noch nicht soviel gesehen! Und Physik ist nicht Deine Stärke!


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Meine Großmutter würde sagen ...



Selbst hast du nichts dazu zu sagen? Arm.

Hier übrigens mein Mann und ich nach der Sauen-Jagd:


----------



## Mountain77 (23. August 2012)

Ich schätze vor 100Jahren war ein einfacher Wanderer im fürstlichen Forst auch nicht gern gesehen. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert! 
Der MTB-Sport gehört seit Jahren zum Alltag im deutschen Wald und wird auch immer beliebter in den verschiedensten Formen. Das ist Fazit und alle müssen damit Leben. 
Wieso also diese Verteufelung, statt mit den MTBlern konstruktiv zu diskutieren?


----------



## client (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/04/weitere-zerstorung-von-wanderwegen-im.html
> 
> Ich bitte darum, meinen Blog-Beitrag gegen Erntemaschinen NICHT als Argumentationshilfe pro MTB zu missbrauchen! Ich bin absolut gegen MTB im Wald! Ein Mountainbiker richtet den 20-fachen Schaden eines Wanderers an (Masse mal Geschwindigkeit). Was ich schon an Zerstörungen durch MTBs im Schwarzwald gesehen und als Wanderer an Gefährdung erlebt habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und uneinsichtig. Walter Trefz, Försterlegende aus Freudenstadt, berichtete mir, dass er zweimal erlebt habe, wie ein Mountainbiker in ein Rudel Rotwild gedonnert ist. "Du hättest genauso eine Handgranate reinwerfen können." Ein anderer Förster aus Offenburg sagte mir, er würde MTB am liebsten abknallen.


Und dafür hast Du dich extra hier angemeldet, in einem MTB-Forum!
Wäre ein Gespräch mit jemanden aus einer medizinischen Fachrichtung nicht sinnvoller?
Deinen Blog-Hinweis hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber der Rest....!


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

client schrieb:


> Und dafür hast Du dich extra hier angemeldet, in einem MTB-Forum!
> Wäre ein Gespräch mit jemanden aus einer medizinischen Fachrichtung nicht sinnvoller?
> Deinen Blog-Hinweis hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber der Rest....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenfänger (23. August 2012)

http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/10/der-grote-feind-des-wanderers-der.html



> Einstweilen werde ich mich bis an die Zähne bewaffnen. Liebe Mountainbiker: Am Sonntag werde ich wieder unterwegs sein: Vorsicht Schußwaffengebrauch!



Ein schwerer Fall von selektiver Wahrnehmung.


----------



## client (23. August 2012)

Zitat: "...Der Karlsruher Schriftsteller und Journalist Matthias Kehle schreibt über das Wandern."
Zitat: "...Einstweilen  werde ich mich bis an die Zähne bewaffnen. Liebe Mountainbiker: Am  Sonntag werde ich wieder unterwegs sein: Vorsicht Schußwaffengebrauch!"     Eingestellt von   Matthias Kehle     um 15:34 
 Labels: Mountainbiker, Nordschwarzwald, Westweg
Quelle:
http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2...erers-der.html

Wenn der Herr Kehle Journalist ist, dann wäre angesichts seiner Kommentare -sollte es sich nicht um versteckte Komik handeln- eine Beschwerde bei seinem Berufsverband angeraten.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (23. August 2012)

GE?

würde passen 

zum eigentlichen Thema. Hier in B-W haben wir schon lange eine 2m Regel. Nur interessiert das nix und niemanden hier. Ein paar Touristenecken sollte man meiden wenn man gerne ohne dauerndes anhalten durchfährt, das wars zur 2m Regel 

Trotzdem sehr gut was ihr in Hessen macht


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

Wenn der Herr Kehle Journalist ist, dann wäre angesichts seiner Kommentare -sollte es sich nicht um versteckte Komik handeln- eine Beschwerde bei seinem Berufsverband angeraten.[/quote]

[email protected]


----------



## Mountain77 (23. August 2012)

Zitat:
"Nachgereichte Vorbemerkung: Dieser Blogbeitrag wurde in einem MTB-Forum verlinkt als Beleg dafür, dass es nicht die Mountainbiker sind, welche die Wanderwege und Wälder zerstören. Mountainbiker richten erhebliche Schäden an, die ich bei Gelegenheit doch mal  dokumentieren muss (23. August 2012). "

Mountainbiker...einige, alle?!
Mein Gott, sie Gutmensch. Sehen sie mal über den Tellerrand!


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

client schrieb:


> Wenn der Herr Kehle Journalist ist, dann wäre angesichts seiner Kommentare -sollte es sich nicht um versteckte Komik handeln- eine Beschwerde bei seinem Berufsverband angeraten.



Vielleicht sollten wir einen von uns opfern, d. h. in das Wandergebiet von Herrn Kehle schicken, wenn der unterwegs ist. Sobald der dann einen seiner "Feinde" eliminiert hat, kann man ihn wenigstens für lange Zeit im Bau verschwinden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir einen von uns opfern, d. h. in das Wandergebiet von Herrn Kehle schicken, wenn der unterwegs ist. Sobald der dann einen seiner "Feinde" eliminiert hat, kann man ihn wenigstens für lange Zeit im Bau verschwinden lassen.



dafür seid Ihr Hängebauchradler viel zu unsportlich. Ich mache 10.000 Höhenmeter in drei Tagen. Zu Fuß, versteht sich.


----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/04/weitere-zerstorung-von-wanderwegen-im.html
> 
> Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und uneinsichtig. Walter Trefz, Försterlegende aus Freudenstadt, berichtete mir, dass er zweimal erlebt habe, wie ein Mountainbiker in ein Rudel Rotwild gedonnert ist. "Du hättest genauso eine Handgranate reinwerfen können." Ein anderer Förster aus Offenburg sagte mir, er würde MTB am liebsten abknallen.



Ist der Baron von Münchhausen nicht auch eine Legende?
War es eigentlich jedesmal derselbe Mountainbiker und dasselbe Rudel oder nur ein deja vu? Oder leidet diese "Legende" an Alkoholismus?
Und zum Thema "abknallen" erspare ich mir jetzt eine Kommentar.

Uwe


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

Geh trainieren!


----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> dafür seid Ihr Hängebauchradler viel zu unsportlich. Ich mache 10.000 Höhenmeter in drei Tagen. Zu Fuß, versteht sich.



Die mach ich auch, ebenso zu Fuß,also vorsicht mit"Hängebauch".


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Die mach ich auch, ebenso zu Fuß,also vorsicht mit"Hängebauch".



gut, wenn Du nicht mehr als 10 Jahre jünger bist als ich, nehme ich es mir Dir locker auf. Schön war auch, als jener MTBer einfach umkippte, der dachte, er käme schneller auf die Badner Höhe als ich.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (23. August 2012)

Ziemlich kleinkariert die Kommentare von den Wanderern/Jägern. Mich wundert es, dass es für diese Personen nichts besseres zu tun gibt, als sich künstlich über MTBler zu echauffieren. 

Das HMUELV hat mir übrigens noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bzgl. Beschädigungen und Unfälle durch MTBler....


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

Unser Superheld entwickelt sich hier zum Super-Troll. 

Wäre also besser ihn samt seiner Einstellung (die eindeutig schon pathologische Züge aufweist) zu ignorieren!


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

Mich wundert es, dass es für diese Personen nichts besseres zu tun gibt, als sich künstlich über MTBler zu echauffieren. 

Naja, wenn ihr mich zitiert, kriege ich es mit, seit Guttenberg ist das so ;-) Und ich verdiene auch noch Geld damit


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Unser Superheld entwickelt sich hier zum Super-Troll.
> 
> Wäre also besser ihn samt seiner Einstellung (die eindeutig schon pathologische Züge aufweist) zu ignorieren!



Dickerchen, das käme auf einen Versuch an. Immerhin bin ich mit Klarnamen angemeldet.


----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> gut, wenn Du nicht mehr als 10 Jahre jünger bist als ich, nehme ich es mir Dir locker auf. Schön war auch, als jener MTBer einfach umkippte, der dachte, er käme schneller auf die Badner Höhe als ich.



Baujahr 61,Zugspitze von Ehrwald Almbahn- Talstation; 2300hm in 3stunden 30 minuten.

Und jeder weiß,das ein versierter Bergläufer ein MTB in steilem Gelände schlägt,da brauchts Du dir nichts drauf einbilden.

Ach ja,182cm ,85kg wenig Fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (23. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen "fundierten" Hinweis geben, wer dem Umweltministerium "fundierte Hinweise" gegeben hat. Seitens der DIMB haben wir "nur" eine fundierte Stellungnahme, fundierte Änderungsvorschläge sowie eine fundierte Aufarbeitung der Vorurteile gegen das Mountainbiken eingereicht



von mir hat sie so an die 50 fundierte hinweise bekommen. grob geschätzt


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Dickerchen, das käme auf einen Versuch an. Immerhin bin ich mit Klarnamen angemeldet.



Klarname? Maske17?

Aber wenn der Klarname durch Postings/Blogs etc. anderweitig "entdeckt" wurde, sollte man sich mit Beleidigungen zurück halten.

Es sei denn, man kann nicht anderes, weil man argumentativ eben nichts mehr auf dem Kasten hat!


----------



## client (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Unser Superheld entwickelt sich hier zum Super-Troll.
> 
> Wäre also besser ihn samt seiner Einstellung (die eindeutig schon pathologische Züge aufweist) zu ignorieren!



Morgen früh wird hier vermutlich die "Zensur" für Ordnung sorgen, damit wir uns wieder dem eigentlichen Thema zuwenden können.


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Baujahr 61,Zugspitze von Ehrwald Almbahn- Talstation; 2300hm in 3stunden 30 minuten.
> 
> Und jeder weiß,das ein versierter Bergläufer ein MTB in steilem Gelände schlägt,da brauchts Du dir nichts drauf einbilden.



Nicht schlecht. Ich: Baujahr 67, 1,70, 60 Kilo. 1100 Höhenmeter Üntschenspitze von der Bushaltestelle in 70 Minuten. Auch Bergab schlage ich jeden Mountainbiker. Lächerlicher Fetisch für testosteronschwache Senioren.


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Auch Bergab schlage ich jeden Mountainbiker. Lächerlicher Fetisch für testosteronschwache Senioren.



Der Giftzwerg leidet unter Größenwahn!


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Klarname? Maske17?
> 
> Matthias Kehle


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/04/weitere-zerstorung-von-wanderwegen-im.html
> 
> Ich bitte darum, meinen Blog-Beitrag gegen Erntemaschinen NICHT als Argumentationshilfe pro MTB zu missbrauchen! Ich bin absolut gegen MTB im Wald! Ein Mountainbiker richtet den 20-fachen Schaden eines Wanderers an (Masse mal Geschwindigkeit). Was ich schon an Zerstörungen durch MTBs im Schwarzwald gesehen und als Wanderer an Gefährdung erlebt habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und uneinsichtig. Walter Trefz, Försterlegende aus Freudenstadt, berichtete mir, dass er zweimal erlebt habe, wie ein Mountainbiker in ein Rudel Rotwild gedonnert ist. "Du hättest genauso eine Handgranate reinwerfen können." Ein anderer Förster aus Offenburg sagte mir, er würde MTB am liebsten abknallen.



Sehr geehrter Herr Matthias Kehle,

Sie müssen ja den Namen tragen, das Sie ja auf Ihren Blog verweisen. Ich  bin schockiert über die Äußerung, die Sie durch einen Förster des  Forstamts Offenburg erhalten haben, in der geäußert wird, dass der  Förster am liebsten Gebrauch von der Schusswaffe machen und Mitbürger  erschießen möchte. 

Die Durchführung dieser Absichtserklärung würde eine Straftat  darstellen, die verfolgt werden würde. Der Besitz von Schusswaffen muss  bei einer Äußerung überdacht werden.

Ich danke Ihnen vielmals für Ihren Hinweis und werde dem doch mal  nachgehen. Sie haben ja hier geäußert, dass der entsprechende Förster  die Aussage gegenüber Ihnen persönlich getätigt hat. 

Auch das Forstamt Offenburg wird sehr dankbar für Ihren Hinweis sein.


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2012)

Fliegenfänger schrieb:


> http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/10/der-grote-feind-des-wanderers-der.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ein schwerer Fall von selektiver Wahrnehmung.



kann man sowas wie das im blog stehende eigentlich zur anzeige bringen? immerhin droht hier einer unverblümt mit mord. wäre doch mal interessant, wie die polizei reagiert in zeiten, in denen intensiv nach möglichen (meist geistig gestörten) amokläufern im www gefahndet wird.


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Der Giftzwerg leidet unter Größenwahn!
> 
> jepp. So isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Der Giftzwerg leidet unter Größenwahn!



Aber wir sollten Ihn jetzt wirklich ignorieren!
Und wenn mir in den Bergen mal ein "kleines bewaffnetes Luftschnitzel"
über den Weg rennt,stampf ich "Es" ein.

Versprochen!


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2012)

der user maske 17 ist ziemlich sicher nicht identisch mit dem autor des blogs. was den inhalt des blogs nicht besser macht. rob alias maske 17 sollten wir tatsächlich ignorieren.


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Aber wir sollten Ihn jetzt wirklich ignorieren!
> Und wenn mir in den Berge mal ein "kleines bewaffnetes Luftschnitzel"
> über den Weg rennt,stampf ich "Es" ein.
> 
> Versprochen!



nächste Woche in den Ötztaler Alpen. Brauchst Du einen Wecker, damit Du es nicht verpennst, wenn ich die Dreitausender überrenne?

klick, klick


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Matthias Kehle



Das hätte ich jetzt gar nicht vermutet! 

Wie kann man, wenn man sich doch solch einen Status erworben hat im Leben, derart entgleisen? Echt traurige Vorstellung.

Wenn Menschen, die dumm sind, dummes Zeug von sich geben und sich dumm verhalten, ist das verständlich und auch verzeihlich - die können eben nicht anders.

Wenn jemand wie du (sorry, aber das "du" ist eben schon gefallen, bevor raus kam, mit welch erlauchter Persönlichkeit wir es hier zu tun haben) so ein Auftreten an den Tag legt und unsachliche, in keinster Weise fundierte Äußerungen von sich gibt, ist das mehr als erbärmlich.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. August 2012)

"Viel Feind, viel Ehr!" 

Leute, lasst es. 
Falls Wiki recht hat ist der nette Herr Kehle der uns hier beehrt Vorsitzender des Verbands deutscher Schriftsteller (VS) in Baden-Württemberg.
Von einem Mann mit dieser Referenz erwarte ich eigentlich mehr, als kleinkarierte und unsachlicher Kommentare.

Ich bin raus.


----------



## powderJO (23. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> der user maske 17 ist ziemlich sicher nicht identisch mit dem autor des blogs. was den inhalt des blogs nicht besser macht. rob alias maske 17 sollten wir tatsächlich ignorieren.



ich zitiere mich mal selbst - das ist nicht kehle. wobei ich mich frage, ob es um den wirklich besser bestellt ist intelligenzmäßig angesichts der beiträge in seinem blog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (23. August 2012)

Es sind Ferien. Ignore-Liste und gut.


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> "Viel Feind, viel Ehr!"
> Falls Wiki recht hat ist der nette Herr Kehle der uns hier beehrt Vorsitzender des Verbands deutscher Schriftsteller (VS) in Baden-Württemberg.
> Von einem Mann mit dieser Referenz erwarte ich eigentlich mehr, als kleinkarierte und unsachliche Kommentare.





Falls er überhaupt der ist, der vorgibt zu sein. Was ich letztendlich bei diesem niveaulosen Auftreten hier doch bezweifle.


----------



## nightprowler (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> nächste Woche in den Ötztaler Alpen. Brauchst Du einen Wecker, damit Du es nicht verpennst, wenn ich die Dreitausender überrenne?
> 
> klick, klick



Ich glaube Du hast nicht so richtig verstanden  was ich mit "einstampfen"
meinte!

Und jetzt belästige mich/uns bitte nicht mehr!


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Falls er überhaupt der ist, der vorgibt zu sein. Was ich letztendlich bei diesem niveaulosen Auftreten hier doch bezweifle.



Who is who? Läßt sich der Kehle herab in so ein Forum? Hat er nicht Besseres zu tun? Hat er einen Ghostwriter? Einen Ghost-Schützen, der Mountain-Biker im Schwarzwald vom Sattel schießt? Fragen über Fragen. Braucht ihr meine IP?


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. August 2012)

Aus Matthias Kehles Blog: Der größte Feind des Wanderers ist der Mountainbiker.

Das passt schon. Ich werde mal höfflichst beim Forstamt Offenburg nachfassen. Da wird man schon feststellen, ob es der Herr Kehle / Maske17 ist, der hier einem Staatsbediensteten so eine Äußerung unterstellt.

Edit: Nach dem letzten Blog ... ehm ... Eintrag von Maske17 ... vielleicht hat Maske17 ja selber 'ne Schrotflinte zu Hause und schießt sich ins eigene Leere zwischen den Ohren.


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

Vorsicht, der Mann könnte einen Rechtsanwalt haben.


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, der Mann könnte einen Rechtsanwalt haben.


Richtig erfasst . Wir werden es sehen. Und jetzt troll Dich lieber.


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, der Mann könnte einen Rechtsanwalt haben.



Das haben andere Leute auch. 

Ich habe mal eine Nachricht an Herrn Kehle über das Kontaktformular auf seiner HP geschrieben. Schau'n wir mal, was da als Antwort kommt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Kehle,
> falls Sie es nicht wirklich selbst waren (was ich angesichts dessen, was ich über Sie im Internet gelesen habe, nicht glauben kann), interessiert es Sie vielleicht, daß in einem großen, stark frequentierten Mountainbike-Forum jemand Ihren Namen mißbraucht - unter dem Nickname "Maske17": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575858&page=86
> Sollten Sie wider Erwarten doch Urheber der Postings unter diesem Nickname sein, betrachten Sie bitte diese Nachricht als gegenstandslos. In diesem Fall bedaure ich es, von Ihrer Existenz erfahren zu haben und werde die Haßtiraden in Ihren Blogs und die Beleidigungen in den  Postings dem DJV zur Kenntnis brigen.
> Gruß, MissQuax


----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Braucht ihr meine IP?



Gegebenenfalls ist das kein Problem, behalt sie also erstmal ruhig für dich.


----------



## franzam (23. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Gegebenenfalls ist das kein Problem, behalt sie also erstmal ruhig für dich.



Is besser, nicht dass seine Eltern noch Ärger bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (23. August 2012)

Echt schocking  und unglaublich, wie intelligente, gebildete Menschen entgleisen können - hier die Antwort auf meine Nachricht auf seiner Homepage:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> die Äußerungen stammen in der Tat von mir und sind von der Kunst- bzw. Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt. Falls Sie daran Zweifel haben sollten, mailen Sie bitte an
> [email protected]
> Er wird Sie gerne juristisch beraten bzw. an einen Fachanwalt weiterleiten.
> ...



Unser "Troll" ist also echt! 

Und es dann mit der "Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit" decken wollen ...  :kotz:


----------



## maske17 (23. August 2012)

Unser "Troll" ist also echt! 

Und es dann mit der "Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit" decken wollen ...

Die Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit deckt mehr als Ihr glaubt. Ich darf sogar Witze über MTBs machen. Ich dürfte sogar Cartoons zeichnen, in denen abgeschossene Moutainbiker mit heraushängender Zunge und zerborstenem Gedärm von einem Förster erlegt dargestellt sind. Ich dürfte sogar standardmäßig mit Kartoffelsalat bewaffnete Wanderer auffordern, Mountainbiker in ebendiesem zu ersticken. Oder sie mit meinen Wanderstöcken erdolchen.


----------



## TTT (23. August 2012)

Meine Güte, merkt Ihr nicht, was er damit bezweckt und auf den letzten Seiten auch geschafft hat?

Also bitte: Don´t feed the troll!


----------



## franzam (24. August 2012)

Endlich mal was los


----------



## Beaker_ (24. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Echt schocking  und unglaublich, wie intelligente, gebildete Menschen entgleisen können - hier die Antwort auf meine Nachricht auf seiner Homepage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass' mal. Das ist ein GE. Auf den bist du schon mal reingefallen. Du weisst schon, der vertikal Geforderte.


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2012)

viel verdienen kann er jedenfalls nicht, wenn er sich von einem verdi-anwalt beraten lassen muss. wahrscheinlich wandert er auch deshalb - kann sich einfach kein mtb leisten. mitleidserregend - und erklärt wahrscheinlich auch seine tiefe verbitterung.


----------



## maske17 (24. August 2012)

[ann sich einfach kein mtb leisten. mitleidserregend - und erklärt wahrscheinlich auch seine tiefe verbitterung.[/quote]

Dafür kann ich mir Schweizer Bergführer auf den einen oder anderen Viertausender leisten.


----------



## Mountain77 (24. August 2012)

Lt. Wiki:
Kehle ist Vorsitzender des Verbands deutscher Schriftsteller (VS) in Baden-Württemberg

Lt. Wiki:
Der Verband deutscher Schriftsteller (VS) ist die Interessenvertretung professioneller Autoren in Deutschland und Teil der Dienstleistungsgewerkschaft ver.di (früher IG Druck und Papier).

Wie schon geschrieben, umso enttäuschender das Niveau.


----------



## Beaker_ (24. August 2012)

Wieso?
Irgendso ein Schreiberling, der nichts Vernüftiges gelernt hat.
Arme Sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenfänger (24. August 2012)

Wie sagt man so schön: Es wäre ja traurig wenn es denn nicht so lustig ist


----------



## MissQuax (24. August 2012)

Ob er deshalb so unsachlichen/nicht fundierten Kram schreibt:



> "... Forscher Weischenberg warnt vor einer "Deprofessionalisierung der freien Journalisten". Die Recherchezeit gehe seit Jahren zurück, "da wird an jedem Anruf gespart". ...



aus Freie Journalisten - Arm aber verblüffend glücklichl


----------



## Beaker_ (24. August 2012)

> ... Studium der Germanistik und Soziologie in Heidelberg und Karlsruhe ...


Ein H'an's. Ich schrei mich weg. 
Der kann sich doch nicht mal das Billet für eine schweizer Luftseilbahn leisten.


----------



## Achtzig (24. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> Unser "Troll" ist also echt!
> 
> Und es dann mit der "Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit" decken wollen ...
> 
> Die Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit deckt mehr als Ihr glaubt. Ich darf sogar Witze über MTBs machen. Ich dürfte sogar Cartoons zeichnen, in denen abgeschossene Moutainbiker mit heraushängender Zunge und zerborstenem Gedärm von einem Förster erlegt dargestellt sind. Ich dürfte sogar standardmäßig mit Kartoffelsalat bewaffnete Wanderer auffordern, Mountainbiker in ebendiesem zu ersticken. Oder sie mit meinen Wanderstöcken erdolchen.


 
Sie dürften. Sie müssen aber nicht. Und darin liegt ein Unterschied, der meiner Meinung nach einen zivilisierten, sozialen Menschen von etwas trennt was ich als asozial und faschistoid bezeichnen würde. Zumindest in der Art und Weise wie Sie dieses "Argument" hier vorbringen. Wenn Sie sich diesen Mantel anziehen: Mein Beileid.


----------



## HelmutK (24. August 2012)

Ihr kennt den Begriff des "Agent Provocateur"? Wie die meisten schon erkannt haben, soll und muss man solche Provokateure (Trolle) ignorieren. 

Lasst sie einfach reden, aber dokumentiert die Aussagen und die Quellen gut, denn das können und werden wir natürlich verwenden. Z. B. können wir im nächsten Gespräch mit den Verbandsvertretern der Wanderer die Frage stellen, warum wir von Wanderern als Feinde bezeichnet werden und öffentlich (gemeint im Internet) mit dem Gebrauch von Schusswaffen gedroht werde


----------



## Harvester (24. August 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das der Aufruf zu einer Straftat bzw Androhung einer Straftat auch für einen sogenannten Schriftsteller (auch so ein Beruf ohne Ausbildung und Voraussetzung) sich mit der Meinungsfreiheit deckeln lässt. Aber was solls. Kleingeister und Spinner gibt es überall in der Welt und wem der Schuh passt der soll ihn auch tragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (24. August 2012)

Freunde, das Forum bietet eine Ignorieren-Funktion. Bitte nutzt diese. Das senkt Euren Adrenalinspiegel doch merklich.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2012)

Die Grünen wollen neuen Gesetzentwurf und werden am Montag ihr eigenes Waldkonzept vorstellen:
*Waldgesetz - GRÜNE: Ministerin soll Gesetzentwurf zurückziehen und Hausaufgaben machen *


----------



## nightprowler (24. August 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> im Regionalteil "Frankfurt und Umgebung" wird gerade ein Fernsehbericht über die Änderung des hessischen Forstgesetztes diskutiert. In der aktuellen Bike findet sich auch auf S. 6 (meine ich, habe das Heft nicht hier) ein Hinweis auf Gesetzesänderungen, die für unseren Sport relevant sind, u.a. mit einem kleinen Interview des DIMB Vorsitzenden Thomas Kleinjohann. Dort klingt es so, als ob die DIMB sich mit einer Verschlechterung der Lage für die Biker in Hessen schon abgefunden hätte (hoffentlich nur eine verkürzte Wiedergabe der Position der DIMB). Andererseits lese ich dort, dass eine Änderung des Gesetzes in Rheinland-Pfalz durch die DIMB verhindert wurde, u.a. wurden an jeden Abgeordneten 8000 Mails geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Paul,

ist das jetzt umfassend genug?

Noch einen zum Troll,

ich hoffe das keiner von uns so ein Auftreten in den anderen Foren hinlegt.
hatte ja mal kurz überlegt mich bei "Jagd und Hund "anzumelden,um einige sachliche Fragen zu stellen und mich natürlich vorher als MTBler zu outen.

Aber das ist ja bei einem Kollegen im Reiterforum schon schief gelaufen.

Also auch wenn das Blut bei so einem asozialem Verhalten kocht,bitte ignorieren.


Uwe


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2012)

Die FDP hat weiterhin als Ziel einen Ausgleich aller Interessen herzustellen, der sich deutlich im Gesetzestext niederschlägt und *ein harmonisches Miteinander *in den hessischen Wäldern gewährleistet.
*Waldgesetz / DR. BLECHSCHMIDT: Dialog ist richtiger Weg, um tragfähige Lösung beim Hessischen Waldgesetz zu finden *

Die FDP scheint einer vernünftigen Lösung gegenüber aufgeschlossen.


----------



## Holger24 (24. August 2012)

(Auch wenn's nicht direkt zum Thema gehört - passt irgendwie in die Diskussion: ) 

Unglaublich, aber wahr:

Das neue Titel-Thema der "Deutschen Jagdzeitung" 

Damit wäre es also "offiziell", dass es Jäger geil macht, Lebewesen abzuknallen (von wegen Naturschutz und so...).  Und erklärt irgendwie auch, warum die Waidmänner gern allein im Wald sein wollen... 

PS: Gibt zum Glück auch viele nette und vernünftige Jäger !

PS: Don't feed the troll !


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> MissQuax schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klarname? Maske17?
> ...








Don't feed the troll !!!


----------



## Dylan (24. August 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Don't feed the troll !!!



Ist zwar einerseits richtig. Es kann aber auch nicht schaden, dass Leute, die nach diesem Mattthias Kehle googeln, hierher gelangen und sehen, was das für ein kranker Mensch ist. Wer öffentlich zum Erschießen von Mountainbikern aufruft, und das nicht in einen satirischen Zusammenhang bringt, begeht eine Straftat. Mindestens Menschen mit Neigung zum Stöckchen- und Nagelbretterauslegen könnten sich animiert oder bestätigt fühlen.

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht irgendwann mal heißt, "Der Täter hatte seine Taten in einem Internetforum bereits vorher angekündigt" und Richter darüber urteilen müssen, ob er nun als zurechnungsfähig gilt oder nicht.

Rezensenten seiner Bücher beschreiben ihn und seinen Co-Autor als "_auf durchaus dogmatische Weise Mountainbiker verachtende Wanderer, die ihr Hobby zur privaten Religion gemacht haben_"
Quelle

Die Kombination von Religion und Hass hat noch nie zu etwas Gutem geführt.

Laut einer Amazon-Rezension beschreibt Kehle in seiner "Wanderbibel" ja wohl auch wie man "_die fiesen MTB-Fahrer ausbremst, indem er sich ihnen in den Weg stellt und dabei irgendwelche Ordnungsamt-Texte rezitiert_".
Und die Skifahrer stehen bei ihm auch auf der Abschussliste: "_Ach ja, und wenn die Autoren mal aus ihrem Biedertum ausbrechen, dann, um im Winter auf einer voll befahrenen Skipiste entlangzuwandern und sich auch noch über die Skifahrer zu echauffieren, ..._"
Quelle

Zum Glück können die Biker im Osten vor ihm sicher sein.



nightprowler schrieb:


> Noch einen zum Troll,
> 
> ich hoffe das keiner von uns so ein Auftreten in den anderen Foren hinlegt.



Solche Hassprediger wie dieser Matthias Kehle sind mir in diesem Forum hier noch nicht untergekommen.

Leseprobe (klick)


----------



## HelmutK (24. August 2012)

Zurück zum Thema und der aktuell anstehenden Initiative der Umweltministerin, die einen runden Tisch will. Wie wir sehen, wird das von den Parteien 

http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen/item/1899-waldgesetz-dr-blechschmidt-dialog-ist-richtiger-weg,-um-tragfähige-lösung-beim-hessischen-waldgesetz-zu-finden.html
http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen/item/1901-heinz-lotz-spd-endlich-beginnt-frau-puttrich,-ihre-hausaufgaben-zu-machen.html
http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen/item/1911-waldgesetz-gr%C3%BCne-ministerin-soll-gesetzentwurf-zur%C3%BCckziehen-und-hausaufgaben-machen.html

kontrovers aufgenommen. Auf Facebook habe ich dazu ein wenig provokant folgendes ausgeführt:

"Die einen begrüßen einen runden Tisch und die anderen kritisieren ihn, das Parteienecho zur Initiative der Hessichen Umweltministerin ist durchaus gemischt. *Aber was sollen wir davon halten?* Da wird ein Gesetzentwurf in Umlauf gebracht, der das Radfahren und Mountainbiken in verfassungswidriger Art und Weise beschränken würde; das haben wir mit unserer Stellungnahme zum Gesetzentwurf bewiesen. Da werden Vorurteile und Unwahrheiten über das Moutainbiken verbreitet sowie Begründungen vorgeschoben; auch das haben wir mit unserer Stellungnahme bewiesen. Und dann sollen wir uns an einen runden Tisch setzen? Wo bleibt denn die Stellungnahme der Politik zu unseren umfassenden und sorgfältig begründeten Änderungsvorschlägen? *Worüber sollen wir denn an einem runden Tisch reden? Was meint Ihr?*"


----------



## hexxagon (24. August 2012)

Wie kann es bei diesem Entwurf Änderungsvorschläge geben? Der komplette Teil Betretungsrecht gehört gestrichen und neu formuliert. Auf ein Rumdocktern am aktuellen Entwurf sollten wir uns nicht einlassen.


----------



## mw.dd (24. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Glück können die Biker im Osten vor ihm sicher sein.
> ...



Leider nur die im Nordosten...

Immerhin hat es der Herr geschafft, das wir uns 5 Seiten mit ihm beschäftigen; Ziel erreicht, würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (24. August 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Wie kann es bei diesem Entwurf Änderungsvorschläge geben? Der komplette Teil Betretungsrecht gehört gestrichen und neu formuliert. Auf ein Rumdocktern am aktuellen Entwurf sollten wir uns nicht einlassen.


 
Hast Du denn unsere Änderungsvorschläge

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_2_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf

gelesen? Es lohnt sich durchaus, unsere Vorschläge zu § 15 und § 16 sowie die detaillierten Begründungen dazu zu lesen, denn wir haben uns nicht nur Gedanken darüber gemacht, auf welchen Wegen wir fahren wollen ("geeignete Wege"), sondern auch darüber, wie zukünftig ein vernünftiges Miteinander im Wald aussehen soll (Rücksichtnahmegebot, Gemeinverträglichkeit).


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist man im Umweltministerium und bei der CDU erst einmal froh darüber gewesen, dass sich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen überhaupt jemand anderes positiv zum Gesetzentwurf geäußert hat.

Mir ist allerdings noch nicht ganz klar, wie Frau Puttrich den 10 Verbänden am Runden Tisch genau klar machen will, dass man mit widerlegten Vorurteilen keinen Stich machen wird.

Es kann ja in der Sache sicher nur Lösungen geben, die sich an Recht und Ordnung orientieren  und damit scheiden Kompromisse eigentlich aus.


----------



## franzam (24. August 2012)

Vielleicht waren die Links schon mal da, hab aber die Übersicht etwas verloren:

http://www.oejv.de/blog/?p=1165
http://www.jaegervereinigung-oberhe...esetz-ruecksichtslosigkeit-immer-groesser.php
http://www.hessenmagazin.de/news-ti...novelle-waldgesetz-was-waldbesitzer-wuenschen
http://forum.dgfm-ev.de/board1-offe...rm-für-pilzfreunde/284-hessisches-waldgesetz/
http://www.jvdiana.de/vorstand_pressearbeit.html#waldbesitzer


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2012)

"Der Wald ist Wohnung, der Mensch ist Gastâ und versuche damit, den Anspruch der Wildtiere auf geschÃ¼tzte LebensrÃ¤ume zu erklÃ¤ren."

Also, ich wÃ¤re nicht erbaut, wenn man in meiner Wohnung auf mich schieÃen wÃ¼rde...


----------



## Asrael (24. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ihr kennt den Begriff des "Agent Provocateur"? Wie die meisten schon erkannt haben, soll und muss man solche Provokateure (Trolle) ignorieren.
> 
> Lasst sie einfach reden, aber dokumentiert die Aussagen und die Quellen gut, denn das können und werden wir natürlich verwenden. Z. B. können wir im nächsten Gespräch mit den Verbandsvertretern der Wanderer die Frage stellen, warum wir von Wanderern als Feinde bezeichnet werden und öffentlich (gemeint im Internet) mit dem Gebrauch von Schusswaffen gedroht werde



Ich werde mir die Tage mal die Wanderbibel des Herrn Kehle zu Gemüte führen, dort soll ja auf den Mountainbiker als natürlichen Feind des  Wanderers genauer eingegangen worden sein.

Was ich mich frage ist nur um welche Art der natürlichen Feindschaft es sich hier handeln soll? Mehr so Kobra und Mungo oder mehr Frettchen und Kaninchen? Ja oder gar Hase und Igel???

Ansonsten... don't feed the Troll


----------



## MissQuax (24. August 2012)

Sehr interessante Literaturempfehlung aus dem "Pilzesammler-Forum":

Tatort Wald. Georg Meister und sein Kampf für unsere Wälder

" ... Vor allem großer Wildbestand mindert die Wasserspeicherkraft der Wälder und verursacht durch Verbiss an jungen Bäumen ein Waldsterben von unten. *Georg Meister kämpft seit Jahrzehnten gegen eine bislang übermächtige Jagdlobby und politische Seilschaften*.

... Doch diese notwendigen Wälder wachsen nicht nach, *weil es die hocheffektive Lobby einer winzigen Minderheit  der waidgerechten Jäger  schafft, ihre Belange durchzusetzen*. Ein krasser Verstoß gegen die vielbeschworene Generationengerechtigkeit! Statt Wald vor Wild gilt vielerorts Wild vor Wald. Aus dem scheuen Reh ist längst ein Massentier geworden und der Wald zu einem artenarmen Holzacker verkommen. Der Förster Georg Meister kämpft seit über 50 Jahren mutig und konsequent gegen diese Fehlentwicklung. In seinem Revier hat er beispielhaft gezeigt, wie naturnahe Wälder nachwachsen können  und machte sich dadurch viele Feinde."


----------



## MissQuax (24. August 2012)

Sehr pikant ist dann vor diesem Hintergrund die Aussage im Editorial der Dt. Jagdzeitung 08/2012:



> Warum jagen Sie? Ich bin mir sicher, dass sehr viele JÃ¤ger schon einmal mit dieser Frage konfrontiert wurden. Falls Sie dazu gehÃ¶ren, was haben Sie geantwortet? Dass der Wildbestand zu hoch ist, WildschÃ¤den drohen oder natÃ¼rliche Feinde des Wildes fehlen? Ich hoffe nicht! Denn Sie haben allen Grund dazu, auf ihre Passion stolz zu sein, sich in aller Ãffentlichkeit dazu zu bekennen und Ihren ursprÃ¼nglichen Jagdtrieb als Triebfeder des jagdlichen Handelns zu benennen.
> 
> Triebe sind etwas NatÃ¼rliches. Jedes Lebewesen besitzt sie. Sie dienen in erster Linie der Arterhaltung. Jedoch nicht ausschlieÃlich. Ãberlebens- und Fortpfl anzungstriebe â *Jagd, Essen & Sex â stellen zumindest bei uns jagenden Menschen die pure Lust dar! *Wir lieben den Genuss, kosten unser Leben aus. Wir lachen, essen und jagen gerne. AuÃerdem praktizieren wir Fortpfl anzungstechniken auch ohne die Absicht, uns zu vermehren. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht keinen Grund, sich diesen Trieben zu entziehen oder sie zu unterdrÃ¼cken. Was naturgegeben â folglich natÃ¼rlich ist â kann nicht verkehrt sein! Die Naturentfremdung ist so weit fortgeschritten, dass das TÃ¶ten eines Tieres als grausam angesehen wird. Die meisten Menschen unseres Landes Ã¼berlassen es daher lieber den SchlachthÃ¶fen, diese unliebsame Aufgabe zu Ã¼bernehmen. Portioniert und blutfrei kommt es in den Handel. Die Aufzucht, der TÃ¶tungsakt â alles Unangenehme daran â wird gedanklich ausgeklammert. Der moderne Mensch distanziert sich damit mehr und mehr von seinem Ursprung. Er verliert das Bewusstsein dafÃ¼r und die FÃ¤higkeiten, durch die sich die Menschheit Ã¼berhaupt erst entwickeln konnte.
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass uns JÃ¤gern diese FÃ¤higkeiten noch innewohnen, dass wir sie wahren. Dass wir unendlich viele Dinge in der Natur wahrnehmen, die anderen leider verborgen bleiben. Dass wir Wild erlegen in dem Bewusstsein, dass dies ein notwendiger Vorgang ist, um Fleisch zu essen. Und ja, ich habe Freude daran! Nicht um des TÃ¶tens willen und nicht nur, weil die TrophÃ¤e eine wundervolle Erinnerung an das Erlebte ist, *sondern weil die Passion als ein Trieb in mir steckt, dem ich mich weder verwehren will noch kann. Beute machen ist fÃ¼r mich die pure Lust! Beim Sex ist es nicht dasselbe, aber das Gleiche!*



Dazu dann noch das zum Thema passende Buch:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Jagen-Sex-Tiere-essen-Archaischen/dp/3788814969/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1345800623&sr=1-1"]Jagen, Sex und Tiere essen: Die Lust am Archaischen[/ame]

.
Die Verbannung der Mountainbiker dient also nicht dem Erhalt der WÃ¤lder, sondern dem Erhalt des Lustgewinns der JÃ¤ger! 
:kotz:


----------



## Das_Playmobil (24. August 2012)

Für den runden Tisch schlage ich noch folgendes vor.

Das Feindbild MTBler sollte ja abgeschafft werden.

MMn. schafft man das am besten, wenn man zwischen Tourenfahrer und Downhiller unterscheidet und entsprechend gesondert diskutiert.

Tourenfahrer nutzen die vorhandenen Wege und bauen nichts selber. Hier kann man dann entsprechend auf die ökologischen Konsequenzen von Singletrailnutzung etc. eingehen. Obendrein dürfte hier das größte Konfliktpotential mit anderen Waldnutzern herrschen. Auch wenn dieses bestimmt nicht größer ist als das Konfliktpotential der Menschen im Allgemeinen...

Als zweiten Punkt kann man dann Downhiller ansprechen. Insbesondere beim Schanzenbau kann ich Menschen verstehen, dass sie als allererstes eine Negativmeinung bilden. 
Die Tatsache, dass vorwiegend junge Menschen diesen Sport betreiben dürfte dann, gepaart mit den üblichen Argumenten, ein paar Pluspunkte bringen, die bei späteren Legalisierungsprojekten hilfreich sind.


Hauptsache keine politische Schlammschacht


----------



## Hebus (24. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Mir ist allerdings noch nicht ganz klar, wie Frau Puttrich den 10 Verbänden am Runden Tisch genau klar machen will, dass man mit widerlegten Vorurteilen keinen Stich machen wird.



Genau DAS ist ja oft das Problem in der Politik. Das dumme Wahlvolk interessiert es nicht die Bohne, ob hinter den Aussagen fundierte tatsachen stehen. Da kommt es nur auf Personen und auf die richtige Parteizugehoerigkeit an. Und wenn doch jemand Zweifel hat, dann wird mit den Schulter gezuckt. Da man von Politiker eh nur Luegen erwartet, ist das Thema ist auch wieder durch.

Das was helfen koennte ist, die Medien so zu ueberschuetten, dass vllt doch mal eine gescheite Berichterstattung dabei raus kommt. Wenn das in genug Medien passiert, dann bewegen sich auch Politiker, denn irgendwann geht es auch um Waehlerstimmen. Also: Immer schoen weiter schreiben! 

Nebenbei wuerde ich dringend davon abraten Politiker fuer dumm zu halten. Sie wissen nur genau wie das Wahlvolk tickt. Solange da alles im gruenen Bereich ist, kann man die passenden Lobbygruppen bedienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. August 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist ja oft das Problem in der Politik. Das dumme Wahlvolk interessiert es nicht die Bohne, ob hinter den Aussagen fundierte tatsachen stehen. Da kommt es nur auf Personen und auf die richtige Parteizugehoerigkeit an...


...wie gut, dass wir alle soviel besser sind und kein dummes Wahlvolk.

Wobei ich zugeben muss, nicht jeden Aspekt der diversen Wahlprogramme gelesen zu haben und die jeweilige Einstellung zu verschiedenen Themen kenne...


----------



## hexxagon (24. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Hast Du denn unsere Änderungsvorschläge
> 
> http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_2_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf
> 
> gelesen? Es lohnt sich durchaus, unsere Vorschläge zu § 15 und § 16 sowie die detaillierten Begründungen dazu zu lesen, denn wir haben uns nicht nur Gedanken darüber gemacht, auf welchen Wegen wir fahren wollen ("geeignete Wege"), sondern auch darüber, wie zukünftig ein vernünftiges Miteinander im Wald aussehen soll (Rücksichtnahmegebot, Gemeinverträglichkeit).



Habe ich gelesen und verstanden. Fände es auch gut, wenn es so kommen sollte. Jedoch halte ich es für nicht besonders geschickt gleich einen Alternativvorschlag zu bringen. Das führt nur zu einem faulen Kompromiss. Zunächst muss sich das Umweltministerium bewegen, dann sollten wir uns bewegen, in dem wir eine Alternative unterbreiten und die Ablehnung der Neuregelung aufgeben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2012)

Die von der DIMB mit der Stellungnahme eingereichten Änderungsvorschläge *sind* der Kompromis mit dem sich auf Grundlage ausgewogener und bewährter Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht ein angemessener Interessensausgleich erreichen lässt, der auch ausreichende Möglichkeiten bietet, Beeinträchtigungen schutzwürdiger öffentlicher und privater Belange entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2012)

Interessant auch was der ÃJV (Mitunterzeichner der Resolution) sonst noch schreibt:

Nicht wollen, nicht kÃ¶nnen, nicht mÃ¼ssen!

Auszugsweise zitiert:
Wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, wurden auf dem Wald und Wildforum in GÃ¶ttingen von Seiten der âregionalen JÃ¤gerschaft Niedersachsensâ und ihres Schirmherrn D -T. diejenigen Argumente der FVA Freiburg aufgegriffen, mit denen man sich neuerdings die Absolution fÃ¼r jagdliches Versagen abholen kann: *nÃ¤mlich die Behauptung, dass es vor allem andere Verantwortliche sind (Pilzsucher, Mountainbiker  und sonstige Naturnutzer, aber nicht die JÃ¤ger) die fÃ¼r die Ã¼berhÃ¶hten WildbestÃ¤nde und WildschÃ¤den die Verantwortung zu tragen hÃ¤tten.*

Es ist  nur frustrierend wenn man Ã¼ber Jahrzehnte miterleben muss, wie eine recht kleine gesellschaftliche Gruppe egoistischer NaturschÃ¼tzer von Seiten der Politik aus der Verantwortung fÃ¼r ihr Tun entlassen wird.

Wir brauchen neue Antworten fÃ¼r die in stÃ¤ndiger VerÃ¤nderung befindlichen Grundlagen und Sichtweisen aller Naturnutzer dieser Gesellschaft. Wer glaubt mit Antworten aus feudalen Zeiten die Probleme einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft, deren natÃ¼rliche Lebensgrundlagen im Laufe der letzten Jahrzehnte extremen VerÃ¤nderungen unterlagen, bewÃ¤ltigen zu kÃ¶nnen, nur weil man vermeintlich immer im Recht war, wird auf Dauer der Verlierer gesellschaftlicher Prozesse sein.

Es reicht nicht, als vermeintlicher Bambi-Retter vor unbedarften Schulkindern den Gutmenschen zu mimen. Was wir brauchen sind JÃ¤ger mit Verantwortung fÃ¼r unsere freie Landschaft und ihrer Tier- und Pflanzenwelt, auch dort wo dies nur mit persÃ¶nlicher EinschrÃ¤nkung liebgewordener GebrÃ¤uche und Traditionen einhergeht.

Die vom ÃJV schon seit langem eingeforderte waldgerechte Jagd rottet weder WildbestÃ¤nde aus, noch verhindert sie lustvolles Jagen. Sie fordert aber sicher die JÃ¤ger in stÃ¤rkerem MaÃe sich zu bewegen und neue und effektivere Jagdmethoden zu akzeptieren und anzuwenden, was man ja von grÃ¼nen Abiturienten auch erwarten kann. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieses seit Jahrzehnten unwÃ¼rdige Spiel auf Kosten unserer WÃ¤lder, mit Klagen von Seiten der Waldbesitzer und der Blockade der JÃ¤gerschaft andererseits endlich abgelÃ¶st wird durch ein offenes und ehrliches Miteinander zum Wohle unseres Waldes und des darin lebenden Wildes.

Da deckt sich einiges mit dem was wir aus der unabhÃ¤ngigen Literatur bereits wissen.


----------



## Svenos (24. August 2012)

maske17 schrieb:


> http://einfach-wandern.blogspot.de/2011/04/weitere-zerstorung-von-wanderwegen-im.html
> 
> Ich bitte darum, meinen Blog-Beitrag gegen Erntemaschinen NICHT als Argumentationshilfe pro MTB zu missbrauchen! Ich bin absolut gegen MTB im Wald! Ein Mountainbiker richtet den 20-fachen Schaden eines Wanderers an (Masse mal Geschwindigkeit). Was ich schon an Zerstörungen durch MTBs im Schwarzwald gesehen und als Wanderer an Gefährdung erlebt habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Mountainbiker sind rücksichtslos und uneinsichtig. Walter Trefz, Försterlegende aus Freudenstadt, berichtete mir, dass er zweimal erlebt habe, wie ein Mountainbiker in ein Rudel Rotwild gedonnert ist. "Du hättest genauso eine Handgranate reinwerfen können." Ein anderer Förster aus Offenburg sagte mir, er würde MTB am liebsten abknallen.



Hallo Herr Kehles,

von welchem Stern kommen Sie denn? 
Sie behaupten, pauschalisieren und polarisieren, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. 
Legen Sie bitte stichhatige (wissenschaftliche) Beweise für ihre Behauptungen vor, dann kann man sachlich darüber sprechen. 
Ihre "Försterlegende" aus Freudenberg betreibt übrigens gerade "Legendenbildung". Und wie wir alle wissen ist der Wahrheitsgehalt der allermeisten Legenden sehr gering. 
Und ihr letzter Satz zeigt, dass mancher Förster/Jäger offenbar einen Eignungstest für das Tragen einer Waffe nicht bestehen würde. Solche Sprüche passten vielleicht in die Zeit vor 1945, aber heute ziemlich daneben. Sie tun mir einfach mur leid!


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> ...
> Laut einer Amazon-Rezension beschreibt Kehle in seiner "Wanderbibel" ja wohl auch wie man "_die fiesen MTB-Fahrer ausbremst, indem er sich ihnen in den Weg stellt und dabei irgendwelche Ordnungsamt-Texte rezitiert_".



Mit einem solchen Verhalten hat er zumindest in Bayern sein Betretungsrecht verwirkt, da es gegen die Gemeinverträglichkeit verstößt. Demnach betritt er die freie Natur illegal und darf entfernt werden - der letzte Halbsatz ist Satire. 
Es ist schon fraglich, ob jemand, der Bücher über den natürlichen Feind des Wanderers schreibst überhaupt beim Wandern die Erholung sucht, oder nicht doch wirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund stehen, die mit dem Betretungsrecht nicht vereinbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (24. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die von der DIMB mit der Stellungnahme eingereichten Änderungsvorschläge *sind* der Kompromis mit dem sich auf Grundlage ausgewogener und bewährter Regelungen zum Betretungsrecht ein angemessener Interessensausgleich erreichen lässt, der auch ausreichende Möglichkeiten bietet, Beeinträchtigungen schutzwürdiger öffentlicher und privater Belange entgegenzuwirken.



Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach, im Bezug auf den runden Tisch das "Problem" daran.


----------



## Svenos (24. August 2012)

Mal was ganz Anderes zum Thema.

Ich habe gestern die Sitzung des Wiesbadener Sportausschuss besucht, wobei es auch um das Genehmigungsverfahren für den MTB-Rundkurs an der Platte/Wiesbaden ging. Das Projekt läuft seit nunmehr 2 Jahren!!!
Eigentlich sollte nur eine formale Zustimmung aller Fraktionen eingeholt werden, um den nächsten Schritt im Genehmigungsverfahren zu ermöglichen. Ich will mich nicht in Details des "Schauspiels" verlieren, nur so viel: Es war sehr anstrengend!!!
Es hat sich wieder mal bestätigt, dass es bei den Debatten unserer Volksvertreter eigentlich nie um die Sache, sondern um Formalien und Befindlichkeiten geht. 
Besonders erschreckend war die nicht vorhandene bzw. geringe Sachkompetenz vieler Entscheidungsträger bezüglich des MTB-Sports. Leider war kein Vertreter des Radsportvereins oder des Verbandes anwesend, der dazu etwas beitragen hätte können. Ich hatte als Zuschauer kein Rederecht.
Generell schienen die meisten Anwesenden den Lebensraum Wald auch nur noch aus Büchern zu kennen und können deshalb auch die derzeitige Diskussion um das Waldgesetz nicht sachkundig führen. Man verlässt sich deshalb wohl lieber auf die "Gutachten" von Wald- und Jagdlobby, obwohl diese absolut einseitig sind.
Es wird wohl - wie erwartet - an uns Bikern hängen bleiben, den Widerstand zu organisieren und ins Parlament zu tragen.
Auch die Positionen einiger Fraktionen sind immer noch nicht deutlich. Wir sollten nicht auf die Solidarität aller Oppositionsparteien im Landtag bauen.
Mich beschleicht auch etwas das Gefühl, dass von einigen Politikern Streckenprojekte - wie das o.g. - als (ausreichende) Kompensation für die geplanten Einschnitte im Betretungsrecht des Waldes gesehen werden. In der Logik der Politiker würde das heißen, dass alle Biker aus dem Großraum Wiesbaden sich auf dieser Strecke "austoben" sollen.
Das wurde zwar so nicht gesagt, aber in einem Hintergrundgespräch mit einem Teilnehmer kam das zwischen den Zeilen durch. 
Zur Info: Das wäre dann ein ca. 5 km langer "Rundkurs", 2,5 km Teerstraße Auffahrt zur Platte und 2,5 km Waldabfahrt über mehr oder weniger naturfeste Wege - vorbehaltlich möglicher Einschränkungen durch die Naturschutzbehörde. Dann kann man sich schon jetzt auf die Warteliste eintragen, wenn man nächstes Jahr mal da fahren will.
Es wurde auch nochmals klar gesagt, dass das Projekt immer noch scheitern kann, wenn eine Behörde oder der Forst seine Genehmigung verweigert.
Hier könnte die Landesregierung vor ihrer Haustüre mal ein vertrauensbildende Maßnahme einleiten. Soviel zum Thema "Erleichterungen der Streckengenehmigung durch das neue Gesetz".

Wir sollten uns - meiner Meinung nach - nicht auf faule Kompromisse einlassen und jeder Stöckchen aufnehmen, dass man uns hinwirft. Frau Puttrich wird versuchen uns mit Aussicht auf mehr solcher Strecken ruhig zu stellen, was dann in der Umsetzung mehr als fraglich sein dürfte.
Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir eine Regelung des Betretungsrechts auf heutigem Niveau lieber, als eine "Pseudo-MTB-Strecke", die ich mit dem Klapprad abfahren kann.

OPEN TRAILS - Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## HelmutK (24. August 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Genau das ist meiner Meinung nach das "Problem" daran.


 
Wenn ein Anhörungsverfahren zu einem Gesetz läuft, muss man sich mit vielen Fragen beschäftigen:

Nehme ich daran überhaupt teil?
Wie stehe ich zu dem Gesetz?
Lehne ich das Gesetz insgesamt oder nur in Teilen ab?
Welche Gründe habe ich für eine Ablehnung?
Was sind meine Forderungen?
Wie kann man diese Forderungen umsetzen?
Welche Forderungen stellt die Gegenseite?
Welche Argumente hat die Gegenseite?
Welche Strategie/Taktik verfolgt die Gegenseite?
Wie reagiere ich darauf?
etc.

Und jede Entscheidung für oder gegen ein bestimmtes Handeln zieht eine Reaktion aller anderen Beteiligten nach sich, so dass daraus ein sehr dynamischer und komplexer Prozess entsteht. Ob wir mit allen oder wenigstens den meisten unseren Entscheidungen dabei jeweils richtig gelegen haben oder noch liegen werden, das wird die Zukunft zeigen. Nobody is perfect  

Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, welche Aufmerksamkeit und wieviel Unterstützung wir in den letzten zwei Monaten für unsere Anliegen gewonnen haben, dann sollten wir nicht allzu viel falsch gemacht haben. Und ganz sicher sind wir noch nicht am Ende mit unserem Latein


----------



## Matze1983 (24. August 2012)

Hi!
Ich habe zwei Sitzungen des Ausschusses für Schule und Kultur beiwohnen dürfen und kann das nur bestätigen: Es geht vielmehr um Formalien und Koalitionszwänge sowie sonstiges Taktieren. Interessant wurde es dann im Anschluss an die Sitzung. Da kamen diverse Politiker auf unsere Interessengruppe zu und sprachen ganz offen und ehrlich über das Thema und vor Allem: Anstehende Entscheidungen und ihre Meinungen dazu. 30 Minuten vorher in der Sitzung kam es mir vor als wären die Fronten verhärtet, aber inoffiziell alles halb so wild. So funktioniert wohl Politik....


----------



## Svenos (24. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe zwei Sitzungen des Ausschusses für Schule und Kultur beiwohnen dürfen und kann das nur bestätigen: Es geht vielmehr um Formalien und Koalitionszwänge sowie sonstiges Taktieren. Interessant wurde es dann im Anschluss an die Sitzung. Da kamen diverse Politiker auf unsere Interessengruppe zu und sprachen ganz offen und ehrlich über das Thema und vor Allem: Anstehende Entscheidungen und ihre Meinungen dazu. 30 Minuten vorher in der Sitzung kam es mir vor als wären die Fronten verhärtet, aber inoffiziell alles halb so wild. So funktioniert wohl Politik....



Ja klar, man muss auch bedenken, dass Stadtverodnete quasi ehrenamtliche Politiker sind, also "Hobbyfahrer". Die sind in vielen Verfahrensdingen nicht so fit. Da steht schon mal einer im falschen Startblock oder hat seinen Helm falsch rum auf . (bin ja mittlerweile selbst Hobby)

Ich habe auch keine Bundestagsdebatte erwartet, aber teilweise war das echt wie ein Elternabend in der Schule
Da waren die Herren vom Magistrat erfrischend pragmatisch und zielorientiert.


----------



## hexxagon (24. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wenn ein Anhörungsverfahren zu einem Gesetz läuft, muss man sich mit vielen Fragen beschäftigen:



Ich stelle das ganz Verfahren doch nicht in Frage. Ich finde es auch sehr gut, was bisjetzt gelaufen ist und was erreicht wurde. 
Ich habe nur auf deine Frage geantwortet, wie man sich an dem runden Tisch verhalten sollte. Dazu habe ich meine Meinung geäußert. Nämlich erstmal die Änderung des Betretungsrechts abzulehnen um die Gegenseite zu einem Zugeständnis zu bringen. Um dann seine Positionen besser durchsetzen zu können. Wenn man gleich mit dem vernünftigen Kompromiss in die Verhandlung geht, dann ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass dieser zu unserem Nachteil verwässert wird.
In eine Preisverhandlung gehe ich ja auch nicht direkt mit meinem Wunschpreis. Die Formulierung sollte das Ziel sein, aber nicht Verhandlungsbasis

BTW: Ich habe allen hessischen MdLs e-Mails geschrieben und kommentiere fleißig Artikel, auch wenn es mich nicht direkt betrifft, da ich in NDS wohne.


----------



## HelmutK (24. August 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Ich habe nur auf deine Frage geantwortet, wie man sich an dem runden Tisch verhalten sollte.



Sorry, den Kontext habe ich gar nicht erkannt bzw. verkannt. Da sieht man mal wieder, welche Fallstricke die Kommunikation in Foren so mit sich bringt


----------



## hexxagon (24. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Sorry, den Kontext habe ich gar nicht erkannt bzw. verkannt. Da sieht man mal wieder, welche Fallstricke die Kommunikation in Foren so mit sich bringt



Hab das mal oben editiert, damit es eindeutiger wird.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. August 2012)

Ausgehend von der (unterstellten) Forderung im Wald nach eigenem Gutdünken Trails anlegen zu dürfen, haben sich die Mountainbiker im Sinne eines fairen Interessensausgleichs und der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme bereits bestens positioniert. Die Vorwürfe der Gegenseite sollten nach der Stellungnahme der DIMB abtropfen - übrig bleiben die Änderungsanregungen, die sowohl das Ministerium als auch die CDU in letzter Zeit  gefordert haben und auf die die FDP in ihren Äußerungen abgezielt hat.


----------



## HelmutK (24. August 2012)

Auch die Evangelische Kirche in Hessen und Nassau beschäftigt sich mit dem Waldgesetz

http://www.ekhn.de/index.htm?http:/...tandpunkte/bio/12/08_23_waldgesetz.php~inhalt

Meines Erachtens eine der fairsten und ausgewogensten Darstellungen, die wir bisher zu lesen bekamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (24. August 2012)

mag sein, doch auch hier geistert wieder das kreuz-und-quer-fahren durch den artikel. es wird höchste zeit, mit dieser mär aufzuräumen! dafür sollte dieser sog. runde tisch genutzt werden.

selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich nicht quer durchs gelände fahren, spaßfreies schieben und tragen wären angesagt. das mußte ich gestern erst wieder, da ein waldstück gerade frisch umgegraben war.

die einzigen mir bekannten vehikel, welche sich ihren weg quer durch die natur bahnen könnenn, ohne rücksicht auf die gegebenheiten des geländes, sind kettenfahrzeuge, wie z.b. panzer, dicht gefolgt von harvestern!

wenn das die ministerin nicht glaubt, sollte sie sich bei ihren freunden vom hessenforst mal eine "vorführung" vom wirken und wüten der walderntemaschine gönnen.


----------



## franzam (24. August 2012)

Ach ja,hier der Teil der IG Bau, der den Entwurf unterstützt:

IG BAU, Landesvertretung der Beamtinnen/Beamten und Angestellten in Forsten und
Naturschutz

Wie war das mit "weisungsgebunden"...


----------



## Svenos (24. August 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> mag sein, doch auch hier geistert wieder das kreuz-und-quer-fahren durch den artikel. es wird höchste zeit, mit dieser mär aufzuräumen! dafür sollte dieser sog. runde tisch genutzt werden.
> 
> selbst wenn ich wollte, könnte ich nicht quer durchs gelände fahren, spaßfreies schieben und tragen wären angesagt. das mußte ich gestern erst wieder, da ein waldstück gerade frisch umgegraben war.
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich die Bilder auf Seite 43 von diesem Forum sehe, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass Frau Ministerin sehr gut weis, was ein Harvester kann .
Ich behaupte mal, dass die entstehenden Schäden aus ihrer Sicht eben ein "notwendiges Übel" im internationalen Konkurenzkampf auf einem globalisierten Holzmakt sind. Schließlich geht es hier um wichtige Arbeitsplätze und nicht um das Freizeitvergnügen von ein paar Uneinsichtigen.
So oder so ähnlich wird die Ministerin das wohl erklären.

Die beste Argumentation habe ich aber vor ein paar Tagen gelesen, kein Ahnung mehr wo. Es ging um die Störwirkung von Bikern auf Brutvögel etc. Da hieß es, dass die Biker ja einen dauernden Stressreiz für die Tiere darstellen würden. Ein Harvester würde nur alle paar Jahre für eine kurze Störung sorgen. Dabei wurde aber nicht erwänht, dass es nach dem Harvester kein Vieh mehr gibt, dass man stören würde.
Die Gegenseite hat in dieser Hinsicht einen absoluten Tunnelblick und wiederspricht wohl selbst dann noch, wenn kein Baum mehr da ist.


----------



## Svenos (24. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Auch die Evangelische Kirche in Hessen und Nassau beschäftigt sich mit dem Waldgesetz
> 
> http://www.ekhn.de/index.htm?http://www.ekhn.de/inhalt/kirche/standpunkte/bio/12/08_23_waldgesetz.php~inhalt
> 
> Meines Erachtens eine der fairsten und ausgewogensten Darstellungen, die wir bisher zu lesen bekamen



Ja, wir müssen uns ja schon freuen, wenn mal keiner mit der Flinte auf uns losgehen möchte. 
Ich bin da allerdings ganz so optimistisch, was die Position von Frau Heincke angeht. 
Sie redet von "festen Wegen", "querfeld ein fahren" und Zitat: _Das muss  kontrolliert und wenn nötig sanktioniert werden. Leider gibt es dafür zu wenig  Personal._

Also doch eine Waldpolizei??? 
Das beste waren aber die Radfahrer, die laute Musik im Wald hören. Mal ehrlich, wer von euch hat das schon mal erlebt.
Also auf meinen geschätzten 250.000 km, die ich in den vergangenen 25 Jahren mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs war habe ich das nie erlebt, mit einer Ausnahme: Ein Renter mit Klapprad, der Marschmusik hörte (kein Scherz)


----------



## franzam (24. August 2012)

Vll. sollte man sich mehr Zeit nehmen und die Verknüpfungen der einzelnen Berfürwortergruppen des Gesetzesentwurfs zusammensuchen.
Für die breite Bevölkerung ziehen Sachargumente sehr wenig, aber die Interessenverbandelung schon.

z.B. IG Bau: Ansprechpartner in Hessen: Volker Diefenbach. 
Namensgleicher Diefenbach: Revierförster Kemel-Springen.


----------



## Svenos (24. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Vll. sollte man sich mehr Zeit nehmen und die Verknüpfungen der einzelnen Berfürwortergruppen des Gesetzesentwurfs zusammensuchen.
> Für die breite Bevölkerung ziehen Sachargumente sehr wenig, aber die Interessenverbandelung schon.
> 
> z.B. IG Bau: Ansprechpartner in Hessen: Volker Diefenbach.
> Namensgleicher Diefenbach: Revierförster Kemel-Springen.



Das ist alles ein "Cluster", wie es so schön heist. Bei privaten Organisationen und Privatpersonen kann man das ja noch hinnehmen, aber bei der Politik eigentlich ein no-go. Aber die Politiker (speziell Frau Puttrich) sehen da bestimmt keine Interessenkonflikte.
In fast jedem Zeitungskommentar weise ich auf die Tatsache hin.

So ein schönes Übersichtsbild aller Personen und Interessensverflechtungen wäre schon eine schicke Sache. Dann bräuchte man noch einen Journalisten, der eine Story daraus macht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. August 2012)

Ich wünsche mir Frau Dr. Maren Heincke mit am runden Tisch


----------



## HelmutK (25. August 2012)

Immer wieder überraschen uns engagierte Mountainbiker mit kreativen Beiträgen zur aktuellen Diskussion. Ein weiteres Highlight haben nun Hans von Geared Tales und Volker von Mountainlove produziert. Aber seht selbst und gebt den Jungs ganz viele Likes auf ihren Facebookseiten!

http://gearedtales.de/?p=446

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe5VMsbdlpg"]Informationsvideo zur anstehenden Ãnderung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes      - YouTube[/nomedia]


http://www.facebook.com/GearedTales

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mountainlove/170470979636561


----------



## Der Kassenwart (25. August 2012)

ganz weit vorn! sachlich, vernüftig, logisch. es geht doch nichts über veranschaulichung. 
sollte sich jeder aufs smartphone für unterwegs laden. aber es wird sich nix ändern, solange nur WIR das ansehen.

p.s. @volker: wo kann man sich das schicke blaue mountainlove t-shirt besorgen? da läßt sich anscheinend die aufschrift ein- und ausschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. August 2012)

Echt super Video!!


----------



## franzam (25. August 2012)

Noch ein Zitat von der HP der IG-Bau Hessen:

 Die Arbeit für Wald, Natur und die Bevölkerung muss wieder im Vordergrund stehen.

Derzeit hat man den Eindruck, dass Liquidität und der Rückzug auf das Kerngeschäft (Holzhacken) allein das Betriebsgeschehen bestimmen. Es muss deutlich werden, dass wir einen gesellschaftlichen Auftrag haben und eine Verpflichtung gegenüber Generationen, die weit über solche Einseitigkeiten hinausgehen. *Unser Ziel ist der Bürgerwald.
*

Zur Lektüre, hab ich noch gefunden:
http://www.lw-heute.de/index.php?redid=17800


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Das ist alles ein "Cluster", wie es so schön heist. Bei privaten Organisationen und Privatpersonen kann man das ja noch hinnehmen, aber bei der Politik eigentlich ein no-go. Aber die Politiker (speziell Frau Puttrich) sehen da bestimmt keine Interessenkonflikte.
> In fast jedem Zeitungskommentar weise ich auf die Tatsache hin.
> 
> *So ein schönes Übersichtsbild aller Personen und Interessensverflechtungen wäre schon eine schicke Sache. Dann bräuchte man noch einen Journalisten, der eine Story daraus macht.*



das wäre genial. würde auf den ersten blick für jeden sichtbar m<chen, wer hier wem nützt und wie sie zusammengehören. auch schön als plakat .....


----------



## Das_Playmobil (25. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Zur Lektüre, hab ich noch gefunden:
> http://www.lw-heute.de/index.php?redid=17800



Ich unterstütze den Artikel voll und ganz! Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder grundsätzlich für sich selbst verantwortlich sein. Dieses herumgeklage und die Suche nach einem "Schuldigen" ist zu kotzen und breitet sich immer weiter aus (ganz allgemein, nicht nur auf den Wald bezogen).


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. August 2012)

Mir scheint der Artikel nicht aktuell.

Schon allein der Satz "*Wer duldet, der haftet*" ist dummes Zeug, da der Waldbesitzer bereits jedes Betreten zur Erholung dulden muss.

Tatsächlich haften Waldbesizer eigentlich nur, wenn sie eine Gefahrensituation selbst verursacht haben, so z. B. wenn sie eine unzureichend gekennzeichnete Absperrung über einen Rückeweg angelegt haben, um Mountainbiker vor dem Befahren abzuhalten.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (25. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Mir scheint der Artikel nicht aktuell.
> 
> Schon allein der Satz "*Wer duldet, der haftet*" ist dummes Zeug, da der Waldbesitzer bereits jedes Betreten zur Erholung dulden muss.
> 
> Tatsächlich haften Waldbesizer eigentlich nur, wenn sie eine Gefahrensituation selbst verursacht haben, so z. B. wenn sie eine unzureichend gekennzeichnete Absperrung über einen Rückeweg angelegt haben, um Mountainbiker vor dem Befahren abzuhalten.



Laut dem Artikel haben die Waldbesitzer eine besondere Verkehrssicherheitspflicht, wenn Weg z.B. ein ausgewiesener Wanderweg ist. Da muss dann wohl regelmäßig kontrolliert werden.

Eine wissentlich geduldete Freeridestrecke fällt unter Umständen in die gleiche Kategorie, sodass der Waldbesitzer die Hinderniss eigentlich hätte beseitigen können.

Ich würde das Ganze nicht als Humbug abtun. Wenn schon ein Artikel darüber verfasst wird, dann scheint es ja ein Problem in den Haftungsfragen zu geben. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, gibt es aber offensichtlich eine Fehlinformation zu diesem Thema, der uns MTBler nicht gerade in die Hände spielt. 

Wie dem auch sei, es ändert nichts an meiner Meinung, dass jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist ^^
Wobei....wenn dem so wirklich so wäre wie oben genannt, dann könnte ich dem Förster an der Rinne ganz schön Probleme bereiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2012)

Der Artikel ist noch vor der Zeit des aktuellen Bundeswaldgesetzes.

Der Freerider, der eine entsprechende Strecke im Wald befährt, muss sich auf die Strecke einstellen, wie sie sich ihm offensichtlich darstellt. Es wird sich wohl kein deutscher Richter finden lassen, der einem Freerider, der möglicherweiser am besten noch auf einer von ihm selbst gebauten Schanze verunfallt, einen Schadenersatzanspruch aus der Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Waldbesitzers zusteht...

Fußgänger sehen auch schon von der Weite was das für eine Strecke ist und werden entsprechend nicht überrascht, ob der Beschaffenheit und können auch abseits des Weges Hindernisse umgehen ohne mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt zu geraten.

Als normaler Radfahrer muss man auch entsprechend vorsichtig fahren, wenn man eine Strecke befährt, die man nicht kennt.

Da eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht für den Waldbesitzer zu konstruieren, ob nicht bekannt oder geduldet wird ...  

Im Übrigen, je schlechter der erkennbare Zustand eines Weges ist, umso weniger kommt eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht in Frage. Daher ist mir schleierhaft, warum die Waldbesitzer für den Wegeunterhalt wegen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht Aufwendungen fürchten - einfach erkennbar nichts machen... - billig und haftungsfrei.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2012)

Wieder zurück zu den erfreulichen Dingen des Lebens, und wenn es nur die Stellungnahme der IHK Arbeitsgemeinschaft Hessen ist:


*§ 15 Betreten des Waldes*
Wie in den Vorbemerkungen und zu § 1 dargestellt, hat der Wald in Hessen eine große Bedeutung für die naturnahe Erholung und für den Tourismus. In § 15 wird das Betretungsrecht für verschiedene Nutzergruppen neu geregelt. Ziel dieser Regelungen ist unter anderem, eine Grundlage für die Lösung bestehender Konflikte zwischen Waldbesitzern und Jägern einerseits und Mountainbikefahrern andererseits zu schaffen. Diese Zielrichtung ist für uns nachvollziehbar; *die Regelungen gehen jedoch aus unserer Sicht zu weit.* Zukünftig sollen Fahrradfahrer nur noch feste, von 2-spurigen Fahrzeugen befahrbare Waldwege und Straßen im Wald nutzen dürfen. Für viele Mountainbiker sind jedoch gerade die schmaleren Wege besonders attraktiv. Die Nutzung dieser Wege soll zukünftig die Erlaubnis des Waldbesitzers erfordern.
Einige unserer Mitgliedsunternehmen und Partner aus dem Bereich Tourismus haben uns darauf hingewiesen, dass der Mountainbikesport eine wachsende Bedeutung für Gastronomie und Hotellerie hat. Viele touristische Destinationen in Hessen haben spezielle Angebote (Routen, Übernachtungspakete etc. ) für Mountainbiker entwickelt. Gleichzeitig wurde uns auch über Konflikte zwischen Mountainbikern und anderen Erholungssuchenden im Wald berichtet. Diese Konflikte mit Waldbesitzern und Fußgängern sind insgesamt eher selten und konzentrieren sich häufig auf bestimmte stark frequentierte Punkte.
*Vor diesem Hintergrund sollten Fahrradfahrer nicht grundsätzlich von schmaleren Waldwegen in Hessen ausgeschlossen werden. *Es ist vielmehr notwendig an besonderen Konfliktpunkten einen Ausgleich der Interessen herzustellen und individuelle Lösungen zu entwickeln. Beispielsweise werden zurzeit im Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße Odenwald spezielle Routen für Mountainbiker ausgewiesen. Dies passiert zur Vermeidung von Nutzungskonflikten in enger Abstimmung mit den betroffenen Akteuren wie Jägern, Förstern, Waldbesitzern und Vertretern der Wanderer (Odenwaldklub) und Mountainbikern (Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike).
Der Gesetzentwurf sieht vor, alle schmalen Wege grundsätzlich für Fahrradfahrer zu sperren und im Einzelfall durch Vereinbarung mit dem Waldbesitzer wieder freizugeben. *Aus unserer Sicht sollte das Vorgehen umgekehrt werden. Alle Wege sollten zunächst auch für Fahrradfahrer freigegeben sein.* Bei besonderen Konfliktsituationen können unter Beteiligung der Kommune, der Waldbesitzer und der Nutzergruppen Nutzungskonzepte entwickelt werden, bei denen dann auch die Nutzung schmaler Wege eingeschränkt werden kann.
Eine Verunsicherung hat auch die Formulierung des § 15 Abs. 4 ausgelöst. Es ist unklar in welchen Fällen mehrere Personen gemeinsam den Wald betreten dürfen und wann nicht. Der unbestimmte Rechtsbegriff der zu erwartenden Beeinträchtigung sollte zur Vermeidung von Rechtsunsicherheiten klarer gefasst werden. Auch hierbei sollte man sich auf die echten Konfliktpunkte konzentrieren. *Deshalb sollte diese Regelung nur auf besonders störende Nutzungsformen, wie z.B. auf öffentliche bzw. öffentlich angekündigte Veranstaltungen beschränkt werden. *Denn gerade die Aktivitäten in Gruppen haben eine besondere Bedeutung für Naherholung und Tourismus im Wald.


----------



## franzam (26. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist noch vor der Zeit des aktuellen Bundeswaldgesetzes.
> 
> Der Freerider, der eine entsprechende Strecke im Wald befährt, muss sich auf die Strecke einstellen, wie sie sich ihm offensichtlich darstellt. Es wird sich wohl kein deutscher Richter finden lassen, der einem Freerider, der möglicherweiser am besten noch auf einer von ihm selbst gebauten Schanze verunfallt, einen Schadenersatzanspruch aus der Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Waldbesitzers zusteht...
> 
> ...



Hast Du einen Link, bzw. aktuelle Rechtsprechung? Bei einem Vortrag der FBG war das noch ganz anderes zu hören.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2012)

Markt Spiegel
*Feudale Strukturen?*


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2012)

HelmutK hatte in den Trail News, die ich gerade nicht finde, einen sehr gut recherchierten Artikel zur Haftung der Waldbesitzer geschrieben.

Hier noch ein paar Zitate aus aktueller Rechtsprechung (RdNrn. nach Juris):

LG Wuppertal 16. Zivilkammer, Urteil vom 10.07.2007, Az. 16 O 7/07 RdNrn. 15 und 16

15 Selbst wenn man aber an der Unfallstelle das Radfahren grundsÃ¤tzlich fÃ¼r erlaubt hÃ¤lt, liegt eine Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht nicht vor. HÃ¤tte der KlÃ¤ger sich wie ein sorgfÃ¤ltiger Wanderwegbenutzer verhalten, wÃ¤re es zu dem Sturz nicht gekommen. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte nach eigenen Angaben des KlÃ¤gers zur Unfallstelle hin steil bergab und wurde schmaler. DarÃ¼ber hinaus behauptet der KlÃ¤ger selbst, die Treppe wegen einer WegkrÃ¼mmung nicht gesehen zu haben. Es handelte sich im Ãbrigen um einen Weg, der erkennbar nicht ausdrÃ¼cklich als Radweg beschildert war, sondern als Wanderweg vorgesehen war, und auf dem - wenn Ã¼berhaupt - das Radfahren nur nicht verboten war. Dies belegen auch die vom KlÃ¤ger vorgelegten Fotos, die nicht etwa einen geteerten oder gepflasterten Radweg zeigen. Von einem sorgfÃ¤ltigen Radfahrer war in Kenntnis dieser UmstÃ¤nde zu erwarten, dass er mit Hindernissen aller Art auf dem Wanderweg rechnete, die ihn zu langsamer, vorsichtiger Fahrt und ggf. sogar zum Absteigen vom Fahrrad nÃ¶tigen kÃ¶nnten. Bei derartigen Hindernissen, z. B. Wasserrinnen, BaumstÃ¤mme, Stufen, Treppen, Wurzeln etc., handelt es sich um fÃ¼r einen Waldwanderweg typische Gefahren. Der KlÃ¤ger hÃ¤tte somit, wenn er nicht sogar angesichts des unÃ¼bersichtlichen Wegverlaufes und des abfallenden GelÃ¤ndes verpflichtet gewesen wÃ¤re, sein Fahrrad zu schieben, seine Fahrweise der unÃ¼bersichtlichen StreckenfÃ¼hrung zumindest derart anpassen mÃ¼ssen, dass er allenfalls mit Wanderschrittgeschwindigkeit um die Wegbiegung gefahren wÃ¤re. Dann hÃ¤tte er die Treppe - wie jeder FuÃgÃ¤nger auch - zweifellos erkennen und unmittelbar ohne beachtlichen Bremsweg anhalten kÃ¶nnen und dadurch den Unfall vermieden. Entsprechend hat sich der KlÃ¤ger aber nach eigenem Vortrag nicht verhalten, da er zunÃ¤chst vergeblich versucht hat abzubremsen und erst dann, als dies scheiterte, die Treppe hinabgefahren ist.

16 ErgÃ¤nzend wird darauf hingewiesen, dass dann, wenn man entgegen den vorstehenden AusfÃ¼hrungen eine - dann allenfalls geringfÃ¼gige - Verkehrssicherungspflichtverletzung des Beklagten annÃ¤hme, diese hinter dem weit Ã¼berwiegenden Mitverschulden des KlÃ¤gers zurÃ¼cktrÃ¤te, eine Haftung des Beklagten somit auch dann ausgeschlossen wÃ¤re.

Berufung zu obigen Verfahren:
OLG DÃ¼sseldorf 19. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 09.01.2008, Az. I-19 U 28/07,
19 U 28/07, RdNrn. 17 â 22

17 Es kann fÃ¼r die Entscheidung offen bleiben, ob an jener Stelle gemÃ¤Ã Â§ 3 Abs. 1 e LForstG NW das Fahrradfahren verboten ist. Selbst wenn man die Unfallstelle als "festen Weg" im Sinne von Â§ 2 Abs. 2 LForstG NW ansieht, auf dem grundsÃ¤tzlich das Radfahren auch im Wald gestattet ist, lÃ¤sst sich - wie das Landgericht zutreffend ausgefÃ¼hrt hat - eine Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht durch den Beklagten nicht feststellen.

18 Zum Teil wird in der Rechtsprechung schon die Auffassung vertreten, dass dem WaldeigentÃ¼mer gegenÃ¼ber dem Waldbenutzer grundsÃ¤tzlich keine Verkehrssicherungspflicht obliege. Ausgangspunkt fÃ¼r diese Rechtsauffassung ist Â§ 14 BWaldG und der inhaltsgleiche Â§ 2 LForstG NW, wonach das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung auf eigene Gefahr gestattet ist. Damit ergebe sich das Betretungsrecht des Waldbenutzers originÃ¤r aus dem Gesetz und folge nicht aus einer Widmung oder VerkehrserÃ¶ffnung seitens des WaldeigentÃ¼mers, die besondere MaÃnahmen zum Schutz der Waldbenutzer nach sich zÃ¶gen (vgl. OLG Hamm VersR 1985, 597; OLG Celle VersR 2006, 1423).

19 Aber auch sofern man mit der ganz Ã¼berwiegenden Rechtsprechung Verkehrssicherungspflichten des WaldeigentÃ¼mers nicht vÃ¶llig ausschlieÃt, beschrÃ¤nkt sich die Verkehrssicherungspflicht auf die Abwehr sogenannter atypischer Gefahren. Die Verletzung einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht kommt im Bereich des Waldes daher nur dann in Betracht, wenn der Waldbesitzer besondere Gefahren schafft oder duldet, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er mit ihnen nicht rechnen muss. Mit natÃ¼rlichen Gefahren muss derjenige, der sich in die Natur begibt, stets rechnen. Solche Gefahren werden dann auch selbst Ã¼bernommen (vgl. OLG DÃ¼sseldorf VersR 1998, 1166; OLG Hamm, Entscheidung vom 30.03.2007, 13 U 62/06; OLG KÃ¶ln NJW-RR 1987, 988; OLG Koblenz VersR 2004, 257).

20 Eine derart besondere atypische Gefahr stellen die Treppenstufen, auf denen der KlÃ¤ger bedauerlicherweise zu Fall gekommen ist, nicht dar. Ausweislich des Bildes 2 (Bl. 6 d.A.), das der KlÃ¤ger selbst mit der Klageschrift vorgelegt hat, handelt es sich nicht um eine steile, kÃ¼nstlich angelegte Steintreppe, sondern um breit angelegte, mÃ¤Ãig ansteigende Stufungen, mit denen es dem Wanderer erleichtert wird, die WaldbÃ¶schung zu erklimmen. Derartige Niveauunterschiede im Bodenverlauf bzw. eingezogene Stufen oder Balken in BÃ¶schungen, die dem Wanderer das Ansteigen erleichtern sollen, sind im Wald nicht unÃ¼blich, so dass sich der Waldbenutzer hierauf einstellen muss. Wer daher im Wald mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs ist, hat sich auf solche plÃ¶tzlich auftretenden Hindernisse einzustellen und muss -auch zum Schutz der Ã¼brigen Waldbenutzer (vgl. Â§ 2 Abs. 3 Satz 1 LForstG NW) - jederzeit in der Lage sein, sein Fahrrad in der Ã¼bersehbaren Strecke anzuhalten. Diese Verhaltenspflicht konstatiert Â§ 3 Abs. 1 Satz 4 StVO schon fÃ¼r den FahrzeugfÃ¼hrer im StraÃenverkehr. Im Wald, wo eben nicht mit einem weitgehend ebenen Wegverlauf gerechnet werden kann, gilt dies erst recht.

21 Es ist fÃ¼r den Senat nicht nachvollziehbar, warum es - wie der KlÃ¤ger in der Berufung geltend macht - technisch nicht mÃ¶glich sein soll, mit dem Fahrrad Schritttempo zu fahren. Die Mitglieder des Senates, die selbst Fahrradfahrer sind, wissen aus eigener Erfahrung, dass dies sehr wohl mÃ¶glich ist. Sofern der KlÃ¤ger aufgrund der AbschÃ¼ssigkeit des GelÃ¤ndes am Fahren im Schritttempo gehindert gewesen sein sollte, hÃ¤tte er - worauf bereits das Landgericht in der angefochtenen Entscheidung hingewiesen hat - notfalls rechtzeitig vom Fahrrad absteigen und dieses weiter schieben mÃ¼ssen.

22 Bei einer der Ãrtlichkeit angepassten Geschwindigkeit, also bei einem Fahren im Schritttempo, hÃ¤tte der KlÃ¤ger den bedauerlichen Unfall vermeiden kÃ¶nnen, weil er dann - wie die FuÃgÃ¤nger auch - die Treppe rechtzeitig hÃ¤tte bemerken kÃ¶nnen.

LG SaarbrÃ¼cken 12. Zivilkammer, Urteil vom 03.03.2010, Az. 12 O 271/06, RdNrn. 38 â 43, 49 â 53, 60, 61

38 Der Umfang der Verkehrssicherungspflicht fÃ¼r StraÃen, PlÃ¤tze und - wie hier - Wege wird von der Art und HÃ¤ufigkeit der Benutzung des Verkehrsweges und seiner Bedeutung maÃgebend bestimmt.

39 Die Verkehrssicherungspflicht umfasst die notwendigen MaÃnahmen zur HerbeifÃ¼hrung und Erhaltung eines fÃ¼r den Benutzer hinreichend sicheren Zustandes (BGH VersR 1979, 1055), wobei jedoch eine absolute Gefahrlosigkeit nicht gefordert ist, da diese in der Regel nicht erwartet werden kann und unter Einsatz zumutbarer Mittel auch nicht zu erreichen ist. Vielmehr sind die Verkehrswege grundsÃ¤tzlich in dem Zustand hinzunehmen, wie sie sich dem Benutzer erkennbar darbieten, wobei sich der Benutzer den gegebenen VerhÃ¤ltnissen anpassen muss.

40 Dabei wird die Grenze zwischen abhilfebedÃ¼rftigen Gefahren und von den Benutzern hinzunehmenden Erschwernissen ganz maÃgeblich durch die sich im Rahmen des VernÃ¼nftigen haltenden Sicherheitserwartungen des Verkehrs bestimmt. Diese orientieren sich zu einem wesentlichen MaÃe an dem Ã¤uÃeren Erscheinungsbild der VerkehrsflÃ¤che. Je deutlicher die Wegebenutzer mÃ¶gliche Gefahrenquellen erkennen kÃ¶nnen, desto geringer sind ihre Sicherheitserwartungen und desto mehr mÃ¼ssen sie sich eine Realisierung der Gefahren ihrem eigenen Risikobereich zurechnen lassen (OLG Hamm Urteil vom 08.12.1998).

41 Der Verkehrssicherungspflichtige muss daher in geeigneter und objektiv zumutbarer Weise alle, aber auch nur diejenigen Gefahren ausrÃ¤umen und erforderlichenfalls vor ihnen warnen, die fÃ¼r den Benutzer, der die erforderliche Sorgfalt walten lÃ¤sst, nicht erkennbar sind und auf die er sich nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig einzustellen vermag (BGH a.a.O. Palandt, BGB, 67.Aufl., Â§ 823 Rn. 45 ff., 51, Geigel, a.a.O. 2 Kap.14 Rn. 28 ff., 37f., 49 jew. m.w. Nw.).

42 Erkennbare Besonderheiten sind von den Verkehrsteilnehmern auch ohne Sicherung und Warnung hinzunehmen und sie haben sich - wenn es mÃ¶glich ist - entsprechend hierauf einzustellen (Geigel a.a.O. und mit zahlreichen weiteren Nachweisen).

43 Das Oberlandesgericht Koblenz hat ferner zutreffend darauf hingewiesen, dass die Verantwortlichkeit des einzelnen Verkehrsteilnehmers fÃ¼r sich selbst stÃ¤rker betont werden muss und dass die Verkehrssicherungspflicht insbesondere nicht dazu dient, das allgemeine Lebensrisiko auf den Sicherungspflichtigen abzuwÃ¤lzen (OLGR 1998, 404, 405).

49 Jeder der den Wald Ã¼ber solche Wege betritt (erst recht derjenige, der den Wald auÃerhalb von angelegten Wegen betritt) hat in seine eigene Entscheidung einzubinden, ob er unter AbwÃ¤gung der ihm wichtigen Gesichtspunkte zur Benutzung des Waldes - insbesondere der Erholungsfunktion - das sich hieraus zwangslÃ¤ufig ergebende Risiko eingehen will, oder aber vom Betreten des Waldes absieht.

50 Hierbei wird der Waldwegebenutzer im Regelfall berÃ¼cksichtigen, dass das Risiko im Hinblick auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines wesentlichen Schadenseintritts eher gering ist, was jedoch nicht ausschlieÃt, dass es in wenigen EinzelfÃ¤llen - bedauerlicherweise auch im vorliegenden Fall - zu gravierenden SchÃ¤den, auch KÃ¶rperverletzungen, kommen kann.

51 Diese Konstellation der AbwÃ¤gung zwischen evident bestehenden Risiken und der Wahrscheinlichkeit des Schadenseintritts ist keine Besonderheit im Hinblick auf die Benutzung von Waldwegen. Jeder Teilnehmer am Ã¶ffentlichen Verkehr ist sich latent bewusst, dass alleine in Deutschland jÃ¤hrlich Ã¼ber 4000 Menschen im StraÃenverkehr getÃ¶tet werden, dass also die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Rahmen der Teilnahme an diesem Verkehr verletzt oder gar getÃ¶tet zu werden, wesentlich hÃ¶her ist, als die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei der Benutzung eines Waldweges durch Herabfallen von Ãsten etc. verletzt zu werden. Gleichwohl fÃ¤llt unter AbwÃ¤gung des persÃ¶nlichen Nutzens gegenÃ¼ber der Wahrscheinlichkeit der eigenen Betroffenheit durch das Risiko die Entscheidung zu Gunsten der Nutzung dieser MÃ¶glichkeiten aus, selbst wenn die Nutzung sich auf Verkehrsmittel bezieht, bezÃ¼glich derer eine hÃ¶here GefÃ¤hrdung von vornherein bekannt ist, wie zum Beispiel von MotorrÃ¤dern. Hierbei ist zu berÃ¼cksichtigen, dass die Entscheidung zur Teilnahme am allgemeinen StraÃenverkehr fÃ¼r Mitglieder einer industriellen Gesellschaft wesentlich weniger der eigentlichen Bestimmung durch das einzelne Individuum unterliegt, als die Entscheidung, den Wald zu betreten oder nicht.

52 Vor dem Hintergrund dieser vom jeweiligen Waldbenutzer in freier Entscheidung zu treffenden AbwÃ¤gung, erscheint es dem Gericht, im Anschluss an die oben beispielhaft zitierte Rechtsprechung sachgerecht, die Verkehrssicherungspflicht hinsichtlich der Benutzung von Waldwegen dahingehend zu beschrÃ¤nken, dass der Waldbesitzer den Waldwegebenutzer grundsÃ¤tzlich nur vor atypischen, also solchen Gefahren schÃ¼tzen muss , mit deren Auftreten der Waldbenutzer nicht rechnen muss.

53 Hierzu hat die Rechtsprechung (OLG KÃ¶ln Urteil vom 11.05.1987) den Fall einer den Weg versperrenden, bei Dunkelheit sich nicht deutlich vor dem Hintergrund abhebenden Forstschranke gezÃ¤hlt; schon aber nicht mehr, das Vorhandensein von Glasscherben auf einem Waldweg (OLG DÃ¼sseldorf Urteil vom 04.12.1997), plÃ¶tzlich auftretende Hindernisse auf Waldwegen (OLG DÃ¼sseldorf vom 09.01.2008; schon eher in Abweichung des vorgenannten Urteils des OLG KÃ¶ln und unter stÃ¤rkerer Betonung der Eigenverantwortlichkeit des Waldwegebenutzers) oder das Fehlen von Absturzsicherungen an Waldwegen im Hinblick auf die Benutzung durch Fahrradfahrer (SOLG Urteil vom 12.06.2001, nicht verÃ¶ffentlicht).

60 Wie bereits oben ausgefÃ¼hrt, hat jeder Wegebenutzer den von ihm benutzten Verkehrsweg grundsÃ¤tzlich so hinzunehmen, wie er sich ihm erkennbar darbietet.

61 Derjenige, der - wie die KlÃ¤gerin - gleichwohl Waldwege fÃ¼r SpaziergÃ¤nge wÃ¤hlt, muss die sich hieraus ergebenden Risiken grundsÃ¤tzlich selbst tragen, auch wenn sie sich - wie bedauerlicherweise im vorliegenden Fall - entgegen aller statistischen Erwartungen - durch einen massiven Schaden realisieren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2012)

Zwei der besseren Artikel - Oberhessische Presse (hatten wir, glaube ich, noch nicht):

*Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg*

und

*
"Straßen sind für Rennräder"*


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Markt Spiegel
> *Feudale Strukturen?*



unbedingt kommentieren. auch eventuell mit dm hinweis, dass die pro-interessengruppen nicht aus sachgrpünden pro sind, sondern weil sie teilweise offensichtich weisungsgebunden sind bzw eigene interessen verfolgen wie die familie von der tann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2012)

Um das zu verhindern legen FÃ¶rster Ãste und geschnittene StÃ¤mme auf âfrischeâ Wege, ...

Die Verletzung einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht kommt im Bereich des Waldes daher nur dann in Betracht, wenn der Waldbesitzer besondere Gefahren schafft oder duldet, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er mit ihnen nicht rechnen muss.

Merkt man was?

Erst durch das StÃ¶ckchenlegen werden die Gefahren geschaffen, die dann tatsÃ¤chlich zur Verletzung der Verkehrssicherheitspflicht fÃ¼hren und eine Haftung auslÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnen - da freut sich dann auch der Richter drauf ;-)


----------



## Der Kassenwart (26. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> unbedingt kommentieren. auch eventuell mit dm hinweis, dass die pro-interessengruppen nicht aus sachgrpünden pro sind, sondern weil sie teilweise offensichtich weisungsgebunden sind bzw eigene interessen verfolgen wie die familie von der tann.



ist erledigt!


----------



## HelmutK (26. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Um das zu verhindern legen Förster Äste und geschnittene Stämme auf frische Wege, ...
> 
> Die Verletzung einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht kommt im Bereich des Waldes daher nur dann in Betracht, wenn der Waldbesitzer besondere Gefahren schafft oder duldet, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er mit ihnen nicht rechnen muss.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte eine solche Konstellation in der Trailnews 2009 

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/dtn_2009_rz_lr_endfassung_m.pdf

behandelt und zu einem Urteil u. a. folgendes angemerkt:

"So ärgerlich diese Entscheidung für den verklagten Waldbesitzer auch sein mag, so zeigt sie doch auch, wie eine überzogene Furcht vor nicht bestehenden Haftungsrisiken erst dazu führen kann, dass ein  Haftungsrisiko geschaffen wird. Der Waldbesitzer hatte mit der Absperrkette das Befahren des Rückewegs verhindern wollen, damit aber eine Gefahr geschaffen, für die er nach der Entscheidung des Landgerichts Konstanz einstehen musste. Hätte er den Rückeweg offen gelassen, so hätte er nichts befürchten müssen."

Im Bereich "Verkehrssicherungspflicht" ist aber noch sehr viel Aufklärungsarbeit notwendig, um überzogene Befürchtungen der Waldbesitzer zu entkräften und um für die Fälle, wo Verkehrssicherungspflichten tatsächlich eine Rolle spielen (z. B. bei DH, FR und Flowtrail), die vorhandenen praxistaugliche Lösungen bekannter zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassenheimer (26. August 2012)

Ich bitte mal kurz um Aufmerksamkeit:

Wir Reiter machen am *1.9. eine Demo mit Pferden in Wiesbaden gegen das geplante Waldgesetz*. Es geht etwa vom 10:30 von der Talstation der Nerotalbahn zur Staatskanzlei am Kochbrunnenplatz.

Da ich immer der Meinung war, dass Reiter und Radfahrer an einem Strang ziehen müssen (welche Ansicht von den Reiterverbänden offenbar nicht geteilt wird) würde ich mich über begleitende Radfahrer auch freuen! Je mehr Leute gegen das Gesetz demonstrieren, desto besser!

Ich bin, als verantwortlicher Veranstalter, aber selbst unter den "Mitreitern" und werde daher nicht in der Lage sein, eventuell nichtberittene Teilnehmer irgendwie zu "ordnen". Ich bitte evtl. mitfahrende Radler deswgen im voraus um drei Dinge:

- Sich am besten *ab Nerotal *in den Demonstrationszug einzureihen, nicht schon ab der Platte Wiesbaden, wo die meisten Reiter sich treffen, weil hinterherfahrende Radler die Pferde auf dem ersten, steil bergab führenden Stück nervös machen und eine Unfallgefahr darstellen würden;

- Beim Fahren Abstand zu den Reitern einzuhalten, nicht zu überholen wenn da nicht mindestens 2m Abstand eingehalten werden kann. Ansonsten darf man ruhig "Lärm" machen, Parolen skandieren, singen, Klingeln benutzen - all das stört Pferde nicht. Aber bitte keine Trillerpfeifen!

- Am Nerotal die Parkplätze für Anhängergespanne frei zu halten.

Infos:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lgatdaybegxfadas
http://www.taunusreiter.de/Waldgesetz2.html#Demo

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit!!


----------



## GearedTales (26. August 2012)

Hallo, 
wollte nur kurz anmerken dass es unseren Beitrag jetzt auch im IBC gibt


Wer Volkers Shirt haben will schreibt ihm einfach eine Email. Über den Funktionsumfang müsst ihr aber nochmal reden.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (26. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Ich bitte mal kurz um Aufmerksamkeit:
> 
> Wir Reiter machen am *1.9. eine Demo mit Pferden in Wiesbaden gegen das geplante Waldgesetz*. Es geht etwa vom 10:30 von der Talstation der Nerotalbahn zur Staatskanzlei am Kochbrunnenplatz.
> 
> ...



Super Sache! Leider bin ich zu der Zeit in Hamburg, hoffe aber, dass viele viele Teilnehmer kommen


----------



## affenhorst (26. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Ich bitte mal kurz um Aufmerksamkeit:
> 
> Wir Reiter machen am *1.9. eine Demo mit Pferden in Wiesbaden gegen das geplante Waldgesetz*. Es geht etwa vom 10:30 von der Talstation der Nerotalbahn zur Staatskanzlei am Kochbrunnenplatz.
> ...



evtl. den hinweis auch noch mal ins wi/mz-regional-unterforum stellen.


----------



## Mountain77 (26. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Ich bitte mal kurz um Aufmerksamkeit:



Ich hoffe Du meinst das MTB nicht als "Modetorheit", hat ja inzwischen auch gut 30Jahre auf dem Buckel. 
Jedenfalls haben mir deine Kommentare gut gefallen. Schön mal etwas ausgewogenes gut recherchiertes zu lesen. 

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg bei der Demo!


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ...*WorÃ¼ber sollen wir denn an einem runden Tisch reden? Was meint Ihr?*"



Aus der Pressemitteilung âWir bringen alle an einen Tischâ 

âNach Auswertung der Stellungnahmen wollen wir alle Beteiligten an einen Tisch bringen, *um die Ergebnisse der VerbÃ¤ndeanhÃ¶rung zu besprechen*â, kÃ¼ndigte Puttrich heute in Wiesbaden an.

Dieser eleganten und evtl. sogar gut Ã¼berlegten Formulierung darf man wohl entnehmen, dass das Umweltministerium nur mehr seine, aus der VerbandsanhÃ¶rung gewonnenen, Ergebnisse bekannt gibt. Was soll es dann noch zu besprechen geben?

So stehe *die Forderung der Mountainbiker, alle Waldwege und -pfade fÃ¼r Biker nutzbar zu machen*, im Widerspruch zur Resolution von zehn Vereinigungen wie dem BUND, der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald, dem Wanderverband oder dem Landesjagdverband. Diese fordern verbindliche Regelungen, die das Mountainbike fahren im Wald begrenzen. So sollen traditionelle FuÃpfade und schmale, speziell angelegte Wanderwege ausschlieÃlich zu FuÃ begangen werden. 

Da wird natÃ¼rlich auch nur ganz aus Versehen unterschlagen, dass die DIMB immer schon nur fordert alle Waldwege und -pfade fÃ¼r Biker nutzbar zu machen, *sofern dies natur- und sozialvertrÃ¤glich unter Beachtung des allgemeinen RÃ¼cksichtnahmegebots mÃ¶glich ist *(offizielle Stellungnahme der DIMB). 

Seit Beginn der VerbandsanhÃ¶rung bleiben sowohl das Umweltministerium als auch die unterstÃ¼tzenden VerbÃ¤nde eine stichhaltige BegrÃ¼ndung, warum es in Hessens WÃ¤ldern eines generellen Radfahrverbotes auf Wegen, die nicht von Autos befahren werden kÃ¶nnen, bedarf, schuldig. 

Nun fÃ¼hren die VerbÃ¤nde statt der unglÃ¼cklichen Formulierung des Gesetzenwurfs "traditionelle FuÃpfade und schmale, speziell angelegte Wanderwege" auf.

Wo soll denn die Beweislast liegen, dass ein Pfad ein traditioneller FuÃpfad ist oder dass ein schmaler Weg ein speziell angelegter Wanderweg ist? Die gewÃ¤hlte Formulierung soll wohl nur dazu dienen sowohl geplante Wanderwege als auch durch wildes Querfeldein-Wandern entstandene Wege exklusiv den FuÃgÃ¤ngern vorzubehalten und den Radfahrern nach wie vor die ForststraÃen zu lassen.

Dass sich neben den RadfahrerverbÃ¤nden DIMB, ADFC und HRV nun mit der evangelische Kirche, der IHK, dem NABU Hessen, dem Naturpark Lahn-Dill-Bergland und Josef Rapp, die "Stimme des Reinhardswaldes ", ehemaliger FÃ¶rster, engagierter NaturschÃ¼tzer und TrÃ¤ger des Bundesverdienstkreuzes auch Personen, VerbÃ¤nde und Institutionen, die dem Mountainbike-Sport nicht nahe stehen gegen derartige BechrÃ¤nkungen fÃ¼r Radfahrer aussprechen, spricht fÃ¼r sich.

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zur Resolution "RÃ¼cksichtnahme im Wald"

Der Wald muss viele AnsprÃ¼che erfÃ¼llen.
Er ist u.a.
- Wirtschaftsgrundlage fÃ¼r die WaldeigentÃ¼mer
- Lebensraum fÃ¼r eine Vielzahl von Pflanzen- und Tierarten und
- der Erlebnis- und Erholungsraum fÃ¼r die BevÃ¶lkerung.

Diese AnsprÃ¼che kann der Wald nur erfÃ¼llen, wenn sich alle gesellschaftlichen Gruppen auch weiterhin zur gegenseitigen RÃ¼cksichtnahme im Wald bekennen und dieses Prinzip soweit wie nÃ¶tig Eingang in das Waldgesetz findet. 

Hierzu hat die DIMB in Anlage 2 ihrer Stellungnahme Folgendes ausgefÃ¼hrt:

Das Bundeswaldgesetz gestattet bereits diese
Nutzungsarten! In Umsetzung von Â§ 14 Abs. 1
Satz 2 und Abs. 2 Satz 1 Bundeswaldgesetz
kÃ¶nnen nur Einzelheiten geregelt werden. Hier
ist davon dergestalt Gebrauch gemacht, dass
Wege als âgeeignete Wegeâ konkretisiert werden.
Die Regelung lehnt sich an das
Bayerische Recht an und hat sich dort Ã¼ber
Jahrzehnte hinweg bewÃ¤hrt und Konflikte
befriedet. Wir verweisen insofern auf die
BegrÃ¼ndung der Bayerischen Staatsregierung
zum Gesetzentwurf Ã¼ber das Bayerische
Naturschutzgesetz vom 06.10.2010
(Drucksache 16/5872):
Die Regelungen befrieden auf der
einen Seite Konflikte zwischen
Erholungsuchenden untereinander
s owi e a u c h im Ve r h Ã¤ l t n i s z u
GrundeigentÃ¼mern und gewÃ¤hrleisten
auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen
Umgang mit der Natur.
*Als geeignet sind alle Wege anzusehen, die
unter Beachtung des allgemeinen
RÃ¼cksichtnahmegebots (Â§ 1 STVO) sowie einer
umwelt- und sozialvertrÃ¤glichen AusÃ¼bung des
Betretungsrechts befahren werden kÃ¶nnen.*
Dies steht im Einklang mit der Rechtsprechung
(z. B. VG MÃ¼nster, VG KÃ¶ln) aber auch mit der
bewÃ¤hrten Rechtspraxis in vielen anderen
BundeslÃ¤ndern (z. B. Bayern).


Auch kÃ¼nftig muss der Wald ein Ã¼berwiegend ruhiger, stÃ¶rungsarmer Ort bleiben. Seine flÃ¤chendeckende Beunruhigung muss vermieden werden.

Gut, dass der Wald frei von KettensÃ¤genlÃ¤rm, Holzerntemaschinen wie Harvestern und Forwardern, tÃ¶dlichen SchÃ¼ssen auf das Wild gehalten werden soll. Der vielfach zitierte lautlose Mountainbiker kann jedenfalls offensichtlich nicht gemeint sein.
Das soll kein Vergleich sein, sondern nur darstellen, dass der ruhige Wald fÃ¼r sich genommen kein Gesetzesziel sein kann, solange hierfÃ¼r keine anderweitigen GrÃ¼nde, z. B. des Naturschutzes dies erfordern. Ansonsten gilt ja ohnehin, dass man sich im Wald vertrÃ¤glich verhalten muss, was ja auch mit dem Mountainbike unproblematisch ist.


Es ist auÃerordentlich erfreulich, dass tÃ¤glich viele tausend Menschen die hessischen WÃ¤lder in ihrer Freizeit aufsuchen um dort z. B.
- zu wandern,
- zu reiten,
- Fahrrad- und Mountainbike zu fahren,
- zu fotografieren,
- Tiere und Pflanzen zu beobachten oder
- zu joggen.

*Dort wo im Laufe der Jahre die verschiedenen Erholungs-AnsprÃ¼che untereinander oder zu Ã¶kologischen und wirtschaftlichen Fragen in Konflikt geraten, muss eine Lenkung unter dem Prinzip der âRÃ¼cksichtnahme im Waldâ erfolgen.* 

Die IHK schreibt hierzu in ihrer Stellungnahme:

Der Gesetzentwurf sieht vor, alle schmalen Wege grundsÃ¤tzlich fÃ¼r Fahrradfahrer zu sperren und im Einzelfall durch Vereinbarung mit dem Waldbesitzer wieder freizugeben. Aus unserer Sicht sollte das Vorgehen umgekehrt werden. Alle Wege sollten zunÃ¤chst auch fÃ¼r Fahrradfahrer freigegeben sein. Bei besonderen Konfliktsituationen kÃ¶nnen unter Beteiligung der Kommune, der Waldbesitzer und der Nutzergruppen Nutzungskonzepte entwickelt werden, bei denen dann auch die Nutzung schmaler Wege eingeschrÃ¤nkt werden kann.

Eine flÃ¤chendeckende BeschrÃ¤nkung, wie sie die VerbÃ¤nde in ihrer Resolution fordern, ist zur Erreichung des genannten Zieles offensichtlich nicht erforderlich, so dass die Forderung auch insgesamt unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig ist.

Vor einigen Jahren wurden aus diesem Gedanken z. B. die individuelle Kennzeichnung von Reiterinnen und Reitern und die Anlage spezieller Reitwege entwickelt.

Interessant, denn genau die individuelle Kennzeichnung von Reiterinnen und Reitern (ich dachte eigentlich immer - die Pferde wÃ¼rden gekennzeichnet) entfiele mit dem vorgelegten Gesetzentwurf, so zumindest Umweltministerin Puttrich im Interview gegenÃ¼ber Cavallo.

Heute *sehen wir* in verschiedenen Landesteilen einen sehr schnell wachsenden Konflikt zwischen dem Mountainbike fahren und allen Formen der stillen Erholung und deshalb die Notwendigkeit fÃ¼r verbindliche Regelungen, die das Mountainbike fahren im Wald begrenzen. Dabei muss der Grundsatz gelten, dass der StÃ¤rkere auf den SchwÃ¤cheren RÃ¼cksicht nimmt.


Was die 10 VerbÃ¤nde sehen ist wohl einer sehr selektiven Wahrnehmung geschuldet. 
Die Zahl der Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern ist Ã¤uÃerst gering. Auch dies lÃ¤sst sich durch wissenschaftlich empirische Studien belegen. *Selbst der Pressesprecher des Umweltministerium, Thorsten Neels, hat gegenÃ¼ber der Presse bestÃ¤tigt, dass es auf bestimmt 99% der WaldflÃ¤chen keine Konflikte gÃ¤be.*

Zudem sollte ja gerade dann, wenn, wie gefordert der "StÃ¤rkere auf den SchwÃ¤cheren RÃ¼cksicht nimmt", eine BeschrÃ¤nkung des Mountainbikens nicht mehr erforderlich sein. Insoweit ist die Resolution auch in diesem Punkt nicht schlÃ¼ssig.

Traditionelle FuÃpfade und schmale, speziell angelegte Wanderwege sollten ausschlieÃlich zu FuÃ begangen werden. Insbesondere in den Hanglagen der Mittelgebirge kommt es auf diesen Wegen sonst beim Begegnungsverkehr zwischen Mountainbike und FuÃgÃ¤nger zwangslÃ¤ufig zu Gefahrensituationen. 

Bei Einhaltung des im Wald geltenden und von den VerbÃ¤nden zusÃ¤tzlich geforderten Gebots der gegenseitigen RÃ¼cksichtnahme, sind insbesondere auf schmalen Wegen zwischen Radfahrern und FuÃgÃ¤ngern keine Probleme zu erwarten. Hierzu hat, wie oben dargelegt, die DIMB in ihrer Stellungnahme bewÃ¤hrte verbindliche Regelungen konkret vorgeschlagen.

Die Anlage spezieller Fahrtstrecken fÃ¼r Mountainbike-Sport kann eine LÃ¶sung des Problems darstellen, zumal mit der Anlage solcher Strecken auch die KostentrÃ¤gerschaft fÃ¼r die Instandhaltung geklÃ¤rt wÃ¤re.

Abgesehen davon, dass der gemeine Mountainbiker gar keine eigens fÃ¼r ihn angelegten Strecken benÃ¶tigt, unterstellen die Verfasser den Mountainbikern erhÃ¶hte Instandhaltungskosten durch auÃerordentliche WegschÃ¤den zu verursachen, was ja wohl lÃ¤ngst durch zahlreiche Studien widerlegt ist. Vielmehr erÃ¶ffnet eine solche Regelung u. a. die MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r das gewÃ¶hnliche Mountainbiken GebÃ¼hren zu erheben, sobald man die Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers benÃ¶tigt. Hierzu gibt es sogar Beispiele aus Bayern, wo insbesondere der Staatsforst Einnahmen generiert.

So lieÃe sich auch sicherstellen, dass Ã¶kologisch sensible Waldbereiche geschont blieben. 

... und neben den Ã¶kologisch sensiblen Waldbereichen auch gleich der Ã¼brige Wald mit... rechtstaatliche VerhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãigkeit sieht anders aus - siehe IHK.

Wozu dann noch nach Â§ 16 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 HWaldG-E Sperrungen aus GrÃ¼nden des Naturschutzes erforderlich sein sollten, erschlieÃt sich dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## franzam (26. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Aus der Pressemitteilung Wir bringen alle an einen Tisch
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass der gemeine Mountainbiker gar keine eigens für ihn angelegten Strecken benötigt, unterstellen die Verfasser den Mountainbikern erhöhte Instandhaltungskosten durch außerordentliche Wegschäden zu verursachen, was ja wohl längst durch zahlreiche Studien widerlegt ist. Vielmehr eröffnet eine solche Regelung u. a. die Möglichkeit für das gewöhnliche Mountainbiken Gebühren zu erheben, sobald man die Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers benötigt. Hierzu gibt es sogar Beispiele aus Bayern, wo insbesondere der Staatsforst Einnahmen generiert.
> ...




Wie war das zu  den Endzeiten eines bekannten Staates: Wir sind das Volk!
bzw. Wir sind der Staat? 
Vll. sollten sich diverse Staatsforst AGs endlich mal von den Gedanken verabschieden, dass sie Eigentümer des Waldes sind


----------



## Tilman (26. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Ich bitte mal kurz um Aufmerksamkeit:
> 
> Wir Reiter machen am *1.9. eine Demo mit Pferden in Wiesbaden gegen das geplante Waldgesetz*. (.....)
> 
> Da ich immer der Meinung war, dass Reiter und Radfahrer an einem Strang ziehen müssen (welche Ansicht von den Reiterverbänden offenbar nicht geteilt wird) würde ich mich über begleitende Radfahrer auch freuen!



Bin bei der EUROBIKE in Friedrichshafen.

Aber mit dem Mitfahren per Fahrrad ist das ohnehin so eine Sache. 

Nachweislich verwechselt die Landesregierung Fahrräder mit Pferden und umgekehrt. Denn eine schon immer existierende Wegebreitenregelung, auf die die Mountainbiker schon mal, wenn den Leuten im Ministerium nix Besseres mehr einfällt, verwiesen werden, gibt es zwar, aber für Pferde. Auch im Naturschutzrecht ist ministerieller- und notwendigerweise das Fahrrad ein Pferd, weil man das Radfahren mit Hinweis auf ein Pferde-Urteil des BVerfG nicht extra ins Betretungsrecht (§27 HAGBNatSchG) aufnehmen will.

Je mehr Radfahrer also bei Euch mitgühren, umso größer würde die Verwirrung bei Neels & Co....


----------



## franzam (26. August 2012)

Drahtesel und Pferd, da ist ja nicht viel um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (26. August 2012)

Die Stellungnahme der Hessischen Gesellschaft für Ornithologie und Naturschutz e.V. (HGON)

Der HGON zählt zu den Unterzeichnern der Resolution "Rücksichtnahme im Wald" und äußert sich zum Betretungsrecht wie folgt:

*Vollziehbarer Interessenausgleich beim Betretungsrecht*
Ein hoher Erholungsdruck in dicht besiedelten Regionen unterstreicht zunächst die hohe Bedeutung des Waldes für die Bevölkerung. Er erfordert *im Einzelfall *Regelungen, die einen praktikablen Interessenausgleich zwischen siedlungsnaher Erholung, der Ausübung von Breitensport und dem Schutz störungsempfindlicher Tier- und Pflanzenarten ermöglicht.

zu §§ 15 und 16 Betreten des Waldes

Angesichts der Erfahrungen mit dem Vollzug von Ge- und Verbote von Naturschutzgebietsverordnungen erscheinen die Regelungen zum Betreten des Waldes in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht nachvollziehbar.
Es verbleibt ein bußgeldbewährter, aber nicht durchsetzbarer Appell, der den Odem von feudalem, herrschaftlichem Waldverständnis versprüht und den Bürger in die Nähe eines Störfaktors rückt.
...
Die Bußgeldandrohung auf der Grundlage eines Bündels weitgehend unbestimmter Appelle wird dagegen an den tatsächlichen Verhältnissen nichts ändern bzw. die falschen vom Waldbesuch abhalten.

zu § 15 Abs. 4

Der Absatz ist ersatzlos zu streichen. Ein Bedarf für die Regelung ist nicht zu erkennen. Missverständnissen wird durch weitreichende Formulierungen Tür und Tor geöffnet. 
Es wurden bereits naturkundliche Führungen in einzelnen Revierförstereien der Anzeigepflicht unterworfen. 
Dieser Willkür sollte Einhalt geboten werden, statt ihr gesetzlich Vorschub zu leisten.


Nachdem sich der ÖJV Hessen anscheinend von der Resolution bereits faktisch distanziert (keine Links dazu funktionieren mehr)
und auch der HGON vom Gesetzentwurf anscheinend nichts hält, wird der "runde Tisch" für das Ministerium sicher eine interessante Erfahrung werden.

Bleiben noch die Wanderer.


----------



## hottube (26. August 2012)

Danke Sun on Tour für Deine detaillieren Ausführungen.




Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass der gemeine Mountainbiker gar keine eigens für ihn angelegten Strecken benötigt, unterstellen die Verfasser den Mountainbikern erhöhte Instandhaltungskosten durch außerordentliche Wegschäden zu verursachen, was ja wohl längst durch zahlreiche Studien widerlegt ist. Vielmehr eröffnet eine solche Regelung u. a. die Möglichkeit für das gewöhnliche Mountainbiken Gebühren zu erheben, sobald man die Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers benötigt. Hierzu gibt es sogar Beispiele aus Bayern, wo insbesondere der Staatsforst Einnahmen generiert.



Diese Herleitung der Ansprüche vom Forst ist interessant. Da den Besitzern laut der Studien lediglich geringe Belastungen in vergleichbaren Umfang wie durch Wanderer entstehen, sofern Mountenbiker auf heute legal zu befahrenden Strecken unterwegs sind. 
Einschränken bestehender Rechte und anschließend abkassieren - scheint plausibel und passt in diese Zeit. (analog Verlängerung der Schutzdauer für Musikaufnahmen)
Leider hat es in der Vergangenheit hier in Hessen bereits Versuche in diese Richtung gegeben. So sollten wie in Deinem zitierten Dokument Veranstaltungen eine Gebühr an den Forst entrichten.


----------



## Harvester (27. August 2012)

Super Arbeit Sun on Tour

Das blöde bei der ganzen Sache ist ja das man noch so viele schlüssige Argumente und Beweise ins Feld führen kann, von der Logik allein werden die Politiker nicht umgestimmt. Die sagen einfach - wie ein Kind im Kindergarten - "NÖ, so ist das nicht" und dann ist das eben nicht so. Wenn die sagen das Gras ist blau dann werden die sich nicht umstimmen lassen. Ist bei meiner Schwiegermutter genauso


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. August 2012)

Ich habe da meine eigene Theorie zum "runden Tisch" und da kommt die Vernunft nicht zu kurz.


----------



## HelmutK (27. August 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> Das blöde bei der ganzen Sache ist ja das man noch so viele schlüssige Argumente und Beweise ins Feld führen kann, von der Logik allein werden die Politiker nicht umgestimmt. Die sagen einfach - wie ein Kind im Kindergarten - "NÖ, so ist das nicht" und dann ist das eben nicht so. Wenn die sagen das Gras ist blau dann werden die sich nicht umstimmen lassen. Ist bei meiner Schwiegermutter genauso



Deine Schwiegermutter musstest Du aber nicht wählen  Entscheidend ist, dass wir nicht nicht in das Kindergartenmuster der Politiker (und auch der Waldbesitzer/Jäger) verfallen, sondern fleissig weiter unsere Positionen begründen und belegen. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein....


----------



## Der Kassenwart (27. August 2012)

meine befürchtung ist, daß wir trotz bester argumente einfach "outnumbered" sein werden. seitens des ministeriums kann man kann den entscheidungsprozeß bzw das resultat dessen von vorn herein beeinflussen, indem man nur die entsprechenden leute einlädt. am ende heißt es dann: "was wollt ihr eigentlich noch, ihr mountainbiker? es ist doch alles demokratisch zugegangen. ihr durftet eure position darstellen, aber sie ist nicht mehrheitsfähig. jetzt findet euch damit ab und bleibt auf den breiten wegen."
genau das muß vermieden werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (27. August 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> meine befürchtung ist, daß wir trotz bester argumente einfach "outnumbered" sein werden. seitens des ministeriums kann man kann den entscheidungsprozeß bzw das resultat dessen von vorn herein beeinflussen, indem man nur die entsprechenden leute einlädt. am ende heißt es dann: "was wollt ihr eigentlich noch, ihr mountainbiker? es ist doch alles demokratisch zugegangen. ihr durftet eure position darstellen, aber sie ist nicht mehrheitsfähig. jetzt findet euch damit ab und bleibt auf den breiten wegen."
> genau das muß vermieden werden!



Deswegen engagieren wir uns ja  Es geht hier übrigens nicht um eine numerische Mehrheit von Verbänden, Landtagsabgeordneten, etc., wobei wir da momentan gar nicht so schlecht dastehen, sondern um die richtige und gesetzeskonforme Umsetzung von Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und Bundeswaldgesetz (beides höherrangiges Recht) in das hessische Landesrecht. Und wenn gewisse Politiker und Verbände sich immer wieder des Themas vermeintlicher Nutzerkonflikte annehmen, so finde ich es höchst interessant, dass nach unserer Kenntnis bisher nur ein einziger Verband ganz konkret gefordert hat, das Rücksichtnahmegebot sowie das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit in das Waldgesetz aufzunehmen und dazu auch ausformulierte Änderungsvorschläge zu § 15 Abs. 2 und Abs. 3 Waldgesetz gemacht hat - die DIMB! Scheinbar sind wir die einzigen, die sich ernsthaft Gedanken darüber machen, wie man das Miteinander im Wald besser gestalten kann - Fair on Trails!


----------



## 4mate (27. August 2012)

Am 'Runden Tisch' hocken 10 PRO Neues Waldgesetz Gruppen und 2 CONTRA Neues Waldgesetz Gruppen.
Wie wird da wohl das Ergebnis sein?


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. August 2012)

Wenn man sich mal alle im Umlauf befindlichen Informationen aus dem Ministerium, von den Parteien und den beteiligten Verbänden ansieht und mit unseren Positionen - namentlich mit der offiziellen Stellungnahme der DIMB - vergleicht, dann wird man feststellen, dass wir die letzten zwei Monate viel bewegen konnten und sich auch viele Positionen auf der anderen Seite bewegt haben.  

Beispielhaft hierzu die Stellungnahmen des Wanderverbands Hessen, der in seiner zweiten Stellungnahme seine erste u. a. um folgenden Passus ergänzt hat:

Grundsätzlich müssen schmale Wege und Pfade, *sofern sie als Wanderweg ausgewiesen sind*, für das Radfahren verboten bleiben.

und damit klar zum Ausdruck bringt, dass das Radfahren auf schmalen Wegen und Pfaden, die nicht ausdrücklich als Wanderwege ausgewiesen sind, gerade nicht verboten sein soll.

Darin kann man aus Sicht der Fuß-Wanderer schon ein enormes Entgegenkommen sehen.


----------



## bassenheimer (27. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Am 'Runden Tisch' hocken 10 PRO Neues Waldgesetz Gruppen und 2 CONTRA Neues Waldgesetz Gruppen.
> Wie wird da wohl das Ergebnis sein?


Zu diesem grünen Tisch sind die Reiter (deren Haltung zum WaldG-Entwurf ebenfalls eine kritische ist - übrigens nicht eingeladen - warum auch immer nicht...


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. August 2012)

Sind denn überhaupt schon Einladungen raus?


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich müssen schmale Wege und Pfade, *sofern sie als Wanderweg ausgewiesen sind*, für das Radfahren verboten bleiben.
> 
> und damit klar zum Ausdruck bringt, dass das Radfahren auf schmalen Wegen und Pfaden, die nicht ausdrücklich als Wanderwege ausgewiesen sind, gerade nicht verboten sein soll.
> 
> Darin kann man aus Sicht der Fuß-Wanderer schon ein enormes Entgegenkommen sehen.



damit dürfte bei uns kein weg ausser der breiten forstwege mehr befahren werden, denn alles, was hier trailcharakter hat ist ein wanderweg. und alles was trail sein könnte, aber nicht als wanderweg deklariert wurde, gilt als nogo-area.


----------



## powderJO (27. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Am 'Runden Tisch' hocken 10 PRO Neues Waldgesetz Gruppen und 2 CONTRA Neues Waldgesetz Gruppen.
> Wie wird da wohl das Ergebnis sein?



der runde tisch ist es nix weiter als eine alibi-veranstaltung. aber eh wurst - denn wie hemutk richtig feststellt: der entwurf ist nicht mit höherrangigem recht vereinbar (imho sogar verfassungswidrig). das gilt es klar zu machen - zur not eben auf dem klageweg. 




			
				Sun on Tour schrieb:
			
		

> Beispielhaft hierzu die Stellungnahmen des Wanderverbands Hessen, der in seiner zweiten Stellungnahme seine erste u. a. um folgenden Passus ergänzt hat:
> 
> Grundsätzlich müssen schmale Wege und Pfade, sofern sie als Wanderweg ausgewiesen sind, für das Radfahren verboten bleiben.
> 
> ...



ich sehe darin alles andere als ein entgegenkommen. denn alle schmalen wege, die nicht illegal (von wem auch immer) in den wald geritten, getrampelt oder gefahren wurden, sind doch als wanderwege ausgewiesen. ergo: von entgegenkommen keine spur.


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Sind denn überhaupt schon Einladungen raus?


 
Ich wüßte nicht, aber das HMUELV muß ja jetzt erst mal die Eingaben analysieren und plausible (!) Schlüsse daraus ziehen.

Was ja übrigens nach wie vor offen ist, ist die Frage nach der personellen und finanziellen Ausstattung, damit das Gesetz überhaupt vollzogen werden kann. Da läßt sich lange drüber nachdenken


----------



## Svenos (27. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Am 'Runden Tisch' hocken 10 PRO Neues Waldgesetz Gruppen und 2 CONTRA Neues Waldgesetz Gruppen.
> Wie wird da wohl das Ergebnis sein?



Ich bin zwar auch grundsätzlich mißtrauisch was die "Offenheit" des runden Tisches angeht, aber die Anzahl der Verbände ist kein echtes Argument. Abgestimmt bzw. entschieden wird glücklicherweise auch noch nicht bei runden Tischen, sondern im Parlament.
Und nur ur weil "Viele" etwas wollen, ist es noch lange nicht legitim. Wenn es danach ginge, hätten wir auch immer noch die Todesstrafe.
Der Witz ist ja, dass die "Vielen" eigentlich eine verschwindent kleine Minderheit sind. Den Nutzen haben am Ende nur die (max.) 60.000 privaten Waldbesitzer und von denen auch nur die "Großen", sowie die etwas 23.000 hessischen Jäger. Wenn man noch großzügig aufrundet, dann etwa 100.000 Menschen.
Dafür soll das Betretungsrecht der restlichen 5,9 Mio. Hessen massiv eingeschränkt werden. 
Die Wanderer und "Naturschützer" müssten nur endlich mal realisieren, dass sie nur instrumentalisiert werden .


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. August 2012)

Die Entwicklung in den Stellungnahmen des Wandverbands ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass Bewegung in der Sache ist und man insbesondere von den zweispurigen Wegen - zumindest der Formulierung nach - Abstand nimmt (dass das tatsächlich etwas anderes bedeuten kann, hatte ich bereits weiter oben beschrieben). 

Dass die Wandererlobby in Hessen für Entmischung und nicht für ein rücksichtsvolles Miteinander eintritt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Für eine landesweite Entmischung des Erholungsverkehrs von Radfahrern und Fußgängern im Wald bei der Radwanderer von Wanderwegen ferngehalten werden müssten, werden sich keine objektiven Gründe finden lassen, die sich durchsetzen müssten. Zudem bezieht man sich ausdrücklich auf Radfahrer - was ist dann mit den Reitern?
Interessant was in anderen Waldgesetzen zu Wanderwegen steht, so dass die Formulierung des Wanderverbands doch irgendwo seine Berechtigung hat:

§ 28 Waldgesetz für das Land Mecklenburg-Vorpommern

(1) Jedermann darf den Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Für das Betreten des Waldes darf kein Entgelt erhoben werden.

(2) Nicht gestattet ist das Betreten von
 1. Forstkulturen und Jungwüchsen bis zu einer Höhe von vier Metern,
 2. Pflanzgärten und Wildäckern,
 3. Waldflächen und Waldwegen, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen, bearbeitet oder bewegt wird oder auf denen sonstige Waldarbeiten durchgeführt werden,
 4. sonstigen forstbetrieblichen, jagdlichen oder fischereiwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen,
 5. forstbehördlich gesperrten Waldflächen und Waldwegen.

(3) Das Betreten des Waldes erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, dass die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie die Erholung Anderer nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Die Waldbesitzer haften insbesondere nicht für
 1. natur- oder waldtypische Gefahren durch Bäume oder durch den Zustand von Wegen, unabhängig von der Kennzeichnung,
 2. aus der Bewirtschaftung der Flächen entstehende typische Gefahren,
 3. Gefahren, die dadurch entstehen, dass
a) Wald in der Zeit von einer Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang bis einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang (Nachtzeit) betreten wird,
b) bei der Ausübung von Betretungsrechten sonstige schlechte Sichtverhältnisse nicht berücksichtigt werden,
 4. Gefahren außerhalb von Wegen, die
a) natur- oder waldtypisch sind oder
b) durch Eingriffe in den Wald oder durch den Zustand von Anlagen entstehen, insbesondere durch Bodenerkundungsschächte, Gruben und Rohrdurchlässe.

Die Haftung der Waldbesitzer ist nicht nach Satz 3 Nummer 2 oder 4 Buchstabe b ausgeschlossen, wenn die Schädigung von Personen, die den Wald betreten, von Waldbesitzern vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig herbeigeführt wird.

(4) Das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen aller Art ist außerhalb der dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten Straßen und Wege nur dem Waldbesitzer, seinen Beauftragten und den hierzu gesetzlich Befugten sowie den Jagdausübungsberechtigten und ihren Beauftragten gestattet. Die Forstbehörde kann Dritten auf Antrag das Befahren von Straßen und Wegen genehmigen. Dabei sind die schutzwürdigen Interessen des Waldbesitzers zu wahren.

(5) *Das Fahren mit *Krankenfahrstühlen, *Fahrrädern* ohne Motorantrieb sowie elektromotorunterstützten Fahrrädern bis zu einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 25 Kilometern pro Stunde *ist nur auf Waldwegen und privaten Straßen im Wald auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sie nicht behördlich oder nach § 30 Absatz 1 gesperrt sind*.

(6) Das Reiten und das Fahren mit Gespannen im Wald sind auf besonders zur Verfügung gestellten und gekennzeichneten Wegen und Plätzen gestattet und erfolgen auf eigene Gefahr. Dafür müssen die Landkreise und die Gemeinden im Einvernehmen mit der Forstbehörde geeignete Wege ausweisen und kennzeichnen, die mit den Reitwegen außerhalb des Waldes Verbindung haben. Die Interessen der Waldbesitzer und des Pferdesports sowie der Pferdezucht sind dabei angemessen zu berücksichtigen. *Darüber hinaus kann der Waldbesitzer das Reiten und das Fahren mit Gespannen auf eigenen Wegen gestatten. Das gilt nicht für ausgewiesene Rad- und Wanderwege sowie Sport- und Lehrpfade. Diese dürfen grundsätzlich nicht als Reitwege ausgewiesen werden. *Die Bewirtschaftung der Wälder und die Erholung anderer Waldbesucher dürfen durch das Reiten und das Fahren mit Gespannen nicht erheblich beeinträchtigt werden.

(7) Die individuelle Ausübung von Sportarten ist unter Beachtung des Absatzes 3 auf Waldwegen gestattet. Organisierte Sportveranstaltungen, auch reitsportliche Veranstaltungen, bedürfen der vorherigen Genehmigung durch die Forstbehörde im Einverständnis mit den Waldbesitzern. Für den Motorsport im Wald findet § 29 Absatz 5 Anwendung.

(8) Anlage und Kennzeichnung von besitzüberschreitenden Rad- und Wanderwegen bedürfen der Genehmigung der Forstbehörde. Die Interessen der Waldbesitzer sind angemessen zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (27. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> damit dürfte bei uns kein weg ausser der breiten forstwege mehr befahren werden, denn alles, was hier trailcharakter hat ist ein wanderweg. und alles was trail sein könnte, aber nicht als wanderweg deklariert wurde, gilt als nogo-area.



Für den Taunuskamm bei Wiesbaden würde das nahezu 100% Bike-Verbot bedeuten. Abgesehen vom R6-Radweg sind hier nahezu alle Forststraßen auch ausgewiesene Wanderwege. Wer sollte da noch durchblicken???
Ich höre jetzt schon die Diskussionen mit Wanderern im Pensionsalter, die mit dem Gesetzestext bewaffnet durch den Wald "patrollieren".


----------



## HelmutK (27. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Was ja übrigens nach wie vor offen ist, ist die Frage nach der personellen und finanziellen Ausstattung, damit das Gesetz überhaupt vollzogen werden kann. Da läßt sich lange drüber nachdenken


 
Und wenn man mangels die Einhaltung eines Gesetz nicht kontrollieren oder durchsetzen kann oder will, dann nennt man das im Verfassungsrecht ein "strukturelles Vollzugsdefizit", das zur Verfassungswidrigkeit eines Gesetzes führt.


----------



## bergroff (27. August 2012)

aus Wiesbaden ganz frisch, der Landtag möge beschließen:

u.a.

2. Der Landtag hält den Entwurf der Landesregierung für ein Gesetz zur "Neuregelung des Rechts des Waldes und zur Änderung anderer Rechtsvorschriften" für untauglich, um Nutzungskonflikte im Wald zu beheben.

3. Der Landtag kritisiert, dass die Hessische Landesregierung mit der mangelnden Kommunikation zur Vorlage ihres Gesetzentwurfes und mit ihrem Vorhaben, das Waldbetretungsrecht einzuschränken, massive Verunsicherung bei der Bevölkerung herbeigeführt hat.

4. Der Landtag stellt fest, dass es regional zu Nutzungs- und Interessenkonflikten im Wald kommen kann, dies aber kein flächendeckendes Problem in Hessens Wäldern darstellt. Daher sollen regional auftretende Probleme mit intelligenter Besucherlenkung, mit Angeboten an Radfahrer und Reiter sowie mit den bereits bestehenden Regelungen gelöst werden.

usw.

http://www.gruene-hessen.de/landtag/pressemitteilungen/entwurf-des-waldgese/


----------



## franzam (27. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal alle im Umlauf befindlichen Informationen aus dem Ministerium, von den Parteien und den beteiligten Verbänden ansieht und mit unseren Positionen - namentlich mit der offiziellen Stellungnahme der DIMB - vergleicht, dann wird man feststellen, dass wir die letzten zwei Monate viel bewegen konnten und sich auch viele Positionen auf der anderen Seite bewegt haben.
> 
> Beispielhaft hierzu die Stellungnahmen des Wanderverbands Hessen, der in seiner zweiten Stellungnahme seine erste u. a. um folgenden Passus ergänzt hat:
> 
> ...



MMn. muß dieser Passus raus. Ist vom Wanderverband um Entgegenkommen vorzutäuschen sehr schlau formuliert -> Alles was eine Markierung hat ist für Biker tabu. Und das obwohl es die Wanderverbände tw. nicht mal für nötig halten die Grundbesitzer zu informieren, wenn sie einen Wanderweg neu anlegen oder nur verlegen wollen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> MMn. muß dieser Passus raus. ...



Du kannst ja gerne den Wanderverband fragen, ob er den Passus aus seiner Stellungnahme entfernen möchte...

Mir reicht es schon, wenn der Passus sich nicht im Gesetz niederschlägt.


----------



## franzam (27. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne den Waldbesitzerverband fragen, ob er den Passus aus seiner Stellungnahme entfernen möchte...
> 
> Mir reicht es schon, wenn der Passus sich nicht im Gesetz niederschlägt.



Das würde mir auch reichen


----------



## Svenos (27. August 2012)

_


Sun on Tour schrieb:



Die Stellungnahme der Hessischen Gesellschaft für Ornithologie und Naturschutz e.V. (HGON)

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> _ auch der HGON vom Gesetzentwurf anscheinend nichts hält, wird der "runde Tisch" für das Ministerium sicher eine interessante Erfahrung werden._
> 
> 
> Ja, das wird bestimmt eine lustige Veranstaltung  Gibt es noch Karten für das Event???
> ...


----------



## client (27. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Sun on Tour schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Svenos (27. August 2012)

client schrieb:


> Svenos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich freue mich, dass nach der Anfangs einseitigen Hetze gegen uns Mountainbiker, nun doch ein gewisser Reifungsprozeß einsetzt. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass noch die sachlichen Fakten gewürdigt werden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (27. August 2012)

Es tut sich was: Grüne fordern Rücknahme des Waldgesetzes

Schön, dass auch darüber berichtet wird.


----------



## hexxagon (27. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Es tut sich was: Grüne fordern Rücknahme des Waldgesetzes



So sehe ich das auch. Es gibt an diesem Gesetzesentwurf nichts zu verhandeln.



Svenos schrieb:


> Neben dem Thema "Betretungsrecht" werden dort noch ganz andere "Baustellen" aufgemacht, die Frau Puttrich Kopfschmerzen machen dürften.
> Auch wenn wir inhaltlich nie mit der HGNO auf einen Nenner in unserer Angelegenheit kommen sollten, wäre doch bestimmt der eine oder andere taktische Schulterschluss zum Vorteil beider Seiten möglich. Alles eine Frage den Gebens und Nehmens.



Und genau davor habe ich Angst. Aufweichung unserer Position, die m.M. zu einen faulen Kompromis führen würde.


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Es gibt an diesem Gesetzesentwurf nichts zu verhandeln.(....)
> Und genau davor habe ich Angst. Aufweichung unserer Position, die m.M. zu einen faulen Kompromis führen würde.


 
Das mit dem "Geben und Nehmen" heißt nicht "Aufgeben" und Nehmen. Ich kann mir z.B. vorstellen, daß ich fachlich in der Lage bin, gescheite Positionen der HGON zu untetrstüzen, was der DIMB nicht schaden würde, sondern ihre breite Kompetenz bewiese.


----------



## Dylan (27. August 2012)

Frankfurter Neue Presse


> Grüne: Waldgesetz muss weg! ...
> Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich (CDU) hatte vergangene Woche einen Runden Tisch mit allen Beteiligten angekündigt, um den Streit um das Waldgesetz zu entschärfen. *«Das macht man doch, bevor man einen Gesetzentwurf einbringt»*, sagte Feldmayer. Der Runde Tisch sei ein *«missglückter Versuch zu retten, was nicht zu retten ist.»*



Das sehe ich aber auch so! 



Svenos schrieb:


> ...Wenn es danach ginge, hätten wir auch immer noch die Todesstrafe.



Na dann wirf doch mal einen Blick in Artikel 21, Absatz 1 deiner Landesverfassung!


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Frankfurter Neue Presse
> Na dann wirf doch mal einen Blick in Artikel 21, Absatz 1 deiner Landesverfassung!


 
Na, dann wirf doch mal einen Blick in Art. 102 GG.

Aber im Ernst, die Todesstrafe in Hessen ist genau wegen solcher Vorfälle, wie wir jetzt einen haben, immer noch in der Verfassung. Denn damit kann man hessische Bürokraten, die Gesetze schreiben, über die sich Leser in der Regel totlachen werden, eines Verstoßes gegen die Verfassung bezichtigen.


----------



## nightprowler (27. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Frankfurter Neue Presse
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich aber auch so!
> ...



Ich hätte da auch schon ein paar "Kanidaten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (27. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Frankfurter Neue Presse
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich aber auch so!
> ...



Ich weis, aber Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht, zum Glück!


----------



## franzam (27. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das mit dem "Geben und Nehmen" heißt nicht "Aufgeben" und Nehmen. Ich kann mir z.B. vorstellen, daß ich fachlich in der Lage bin, gescheite Positionen der HGON zu untetrstüzen, was der DIMB nicht schaden würde, sondern ihre breite Kompetenz bewiese.



Da hast Du recht. Auf sachlicher und breiter fachlicher Ebene zu diskutieren bingt sicher für beide Seiten etwas.


----------



## Dylan (27. August 2012)

Bundespresseportal



> Als völlig unverständlich und auch in der Sache falsch bezeichnete der umweltpolitische Sprecher der hessischen CDU-Landtagsfraktion, Peter Stephan, die heutigen Ausführungen der Grünen zum neuen Waldgesetz.



Herr Stephan vergleicht im weiteren Verlauf der Ausführungen den Gesetzentwurf seiner eigenen Partei mit "ungelegten Eiern". Interessant!


----------



## hackspechtchen (27. August 2012)

Mal etwas Statistik:

- Jäger pflanzen jährlich Hecken von 6.000km Länge,
- Jäger legen pro Jahr 1.700 Hektar neue Teichflächen an,
- Jäger legen jährlich 6.300 Feldholzinseln und 5.700 Streuobstwiesen an,
- Jäger legen jährlich 35.000 Hektar Wildäsungsflächen an,
- Jäger leisten jährlich 3,2 Millionen Stunden ehrenamtliche Arbeit,
- Jäger hängen pro Jahr ca. 270.000 Nistkästen auf,
- Jäger organisieren pro Jahr durchschnittlich 16.500 Säuberungsaktionen mit je 17 Stunden Einsatz.

Und das alles wird von Jägern in ihrer Freizeit gemacht, auf eigene Kosten, kostenlos für andere Naturnutzer und den Steuerzahler. Und: Es gibt sicher viel weniger Jäger als Radfahrer in Deutschland.

Ich denke, dieses Geschimpfe und die Verunglimpfung der Jäger sollte hier in diesem Thread als auch allgemein im Forum mal etwas zurückgefahren werden - wenigstens solange man als Radfahrer nur Nutznießer der Leistungen Dritter ist und selber eher wenig zum Schutz der Natur beiträgt. "Nur" genausoviel oder weniger Schaden anzurichten wie x-Wanderer, -Reiter, -Skifahrer oder -sonstwas ist keine Leistung, mit der man sich allzuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen sollte.


----------



## bassenheimer (27. August 2012)

ich hab nichts gegen Hecken als solche; bloss stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass da wo 3 Jahre vorher noch ein *Weg *war, plötzlich eine Hecke ist, und zugleich steht alles voller Hochsitze... und manchmal wird auch ein grasbewachsener Waldweg plötzlich zur Wildäsungszone, oder gar Wildruhezone - oft sogar ziemlich frech mit umgesägten Fichtenstangen verbarrikadiert.
Solange es solche Sachen gibt, gibt es auch Leute die die dazugehörigen Jäger nicht so besonders mögen.


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Bundespresseportal
> Herr Stephan vergleicht im weiteren Verlauf der Ausführungen den Gesetzentwurf seiner eigenen Partei mit "ungelegten Eiern". Interessant!



Ja, wenn das ungelegte Eier waren, dann hat das Ministerium wohl zu früh zu viel Legemehl gefressen....


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Mal etwas Statistik:
> 
> - Jäger pflanzen jährlich Hecken von 6.000km Länge,
> - Jäger legen pro Jahr 1.700 Hektar neue Teichflächen an,
> ...



Ich sehe das genauso. Es wird hier viel geschrieben, ohne daß man die Details z.B. im Jagdrecht (das auch Pflichten und nicht nur Rechte der Jäger kennt) kennt. 

Vor allem hilft uns die künstliche Aufregung über die Jäger keinen Meter weiter. Wir wollen schließlich auch nicht, daß man mit einer zu unseren Lasten vereinfachten Sichtweise über "die Mountainbiker" zu Felde zieht. 

Fakt ist vielmehr, daß "den Jägern" von ihrem eigenen Dachverband, also dem Landesjagdverband, der seine Seele quasi dem Waldbesitzerverband verkauft hat, bislang durch dessen unqualifizierte Rundschläge gegen die Mountainbiker ein Bärendienst erwiesen wurde.


----------



## prince67 (27. August 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Mal etwas Statistik:
> 
> - Jäger pflanzen jährlich Hecken von 6.000km Länge,
> - Jäger legen pro Jahr 1.700 Hektar neue Teichflächen an,
> ...


Und deshalb glauben sie wohl, sie wären der Herr im Wald.


----------



## franzam (27. August 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Mal etwas Statistik:
> 
> - Jäger pflanzen jährlich Hecken von 6.000km Länge,
> - Jäger legen pro Jahr 1.700 Hektar neue Teichflächen an,
> ...



Ja, aber es ist dem Jäger sein Hobby, genauso wie den anderen Leuten ihr Hobby auch. Zudem zwingt den Jäger keiner auf die Jagd.

Zu den Statistiken: Quelle?

Wenn ich jetzt das ganze mal mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden vergleiche, deren ehrenamtliches Engagement bedeutet auch einen sehr großen Zeitaufwand. Viele stecken auch privates Geld in Projekte, ohne dass sie vll. den Nutzen einer größeren Niederwild- oder Entenstrecke haben.
Außerdem ist die Anlage von Streuobstwiesen und Feldgehölze, bzw. Hecken förderfähig.
Ich warte immer noch auf einen Juhu-Schrei der Jagdverbände für die Wiederansiedelung von Luchs, Wolf und Bär.
Zu den 35000ha Äsungsflächen, Kanzel daneben? 

Das ganze ist jetzt zwar etwas provokant, aber die große Mehrheit der Jäger in meinen Bekanntenkreis macht nur was, wenns der Jagd was bringt.


----------



## nightprowler (27. August 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Mal etwas Statistik:
> 
> - Jäger pflanzen jährlich Hecken von 6.000km Länge,
> - Jäger legen pro Jahr 1.700 Hektar neue Teichflächen an,
> ...



Ja Du hast Recht,

es waren aber auch die "Jäger" die den letzten Wolf,den letzten Adler,den letzten Luchs,den letzen Bär erlegt haben.

Sowie die"Mountainbiker" alle Umweltrambos sind,die nichts anderes im Sinn haben,als Querfeldein zu fahren,dabei möglichst viele Bodenbrüter zu erlegen und wenn es noch ein paar Wanderer und Reiter erwischt,nun Kolateralschäden sind halt nicht immer zu vermeiden.

Man muss den Jägern allerdings zugute halten,das einige noch mitdenken,soweit ich das im "Jagd und Hund"forum lesen konnte.

Allerdings so Aussagen wie,der Mountainbiker ist ein Endorphienjunkie und dafür müste er doch nicht in den Wald,das könnte er doch auch im Fitnessstudio ausleben,lassen mich zu der Aussage kommen,das Jäger ihre Schießwut doch auch bei einem Ballerspiel,vielleicht "Ego-shooter"
ausleben könnten.

Wir sollten vieleicht auf beiden Seiten mit diesen nicht sachgerechten Diffamierungen aufhören.

Ausserdem,woher weist Du eigentliich das sich Mountainbiker nicht auch aktiv am Naturschutz beteiligen?

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (27. August 2012)

Aber es wäre ja mal ein Versuch wert,wenn der Jagdverband bei einem geplantem Naturprojekt,bei dem "Manpower" gefragt ist,diese mal den Wanderverbänden und/oder der DIMB anfordert.

Uwe


----------



## franzam (27. August 2012)

Das Problem ist bei den Jägern, wie bei Wanderern, Bikern, Golf GTI-Fahrern: Die Idioten fallen als erstes auf und bleiben am längsten im Gedächnis hängen.
Also sollten sich nur die Venünftigen am Runden Tisch zusammen setzen und das ganze sinnvoll auskaspern


----------



## franzam (27. August 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Aber es wäre ja mal ein Versuch wert,wenn der Jagdverband bei einem geplantem Naturprojekt,bei dem "Manpower" gefragt ist,diese mal den Wanderverbänden und/oder der DIMB anfordert.
> 
> Uwe


 einige würden da sicher mitmachen


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist dem Jäger sein Hobby, genauso wie den anderen Leuten ihr Hobby auch. Zudem zwingt den Jäger keiner auf die Jagd.



Das Jagdrecht zwingt die Jäger zur Jagd, die müssen ihre Abschüsse auch brav der Jagdbehörde melden. 

Aber was bringt uns diese Jäger-Diskussion beim Kampf gegen das Waldgesetz? Nix, Nix und nochmal Nix! Ein typischer Nebenkriegsschauplatz eben.

Haben wir hier ein Biker- oder ein Anti-Jäger-Forum?


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. August 2012)

Ein Grund fÃ¼r die kritischen Stimmen im IBC zur JÃ¤gerschaft:
Darf in Ihrem Wohnzimmer ein Mountain-Biker fahren?

Aussagen wie:
âWir haben hierzulande ein Waldbetretungsrecht, aber kein WaldzerstÃ¶rungsrecht. Man stelle sich vor, fremde Menschen erscheinen Ã¼berfallartig im eigenen Wohn- und Schlafzimmer und beanspruchen dort alle Rechte. Dagegen wÃ¼rde sich jeder Mountainbiker verwahren. Genau dies fordern aber viele Mountainbiker im Hinblick auf die Wildtiere.â So kommentiert der Vorsitzende der JÃ¤gervereinigung Oberhessen, Helmut Nickel, die Forderungen von hessischen Mountainbikern, im Wald nach eigenem GutdÃ¼nken und ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf Tiere und Pflanzen ihre Strecken anlegen zu dÃ¼rfen.

Das Gesetz prÃ¤zisiere jedoch lediglich den Begriff âfeste Wegeâ, auf den auch nach bisherigem Recht das Radfahren im Wald beschrÃ¤nkt war.

âDamit Mountainbiker ihr Ziel erreichen, wird derzeit die Ãffentlichkeit von allen mÃ¶glichen Seiten so hinters Licht gefÃ¼hrt, dass sich die Balken biegenâ, fÃ¤hrt Nickel fort.

Die Mountainbiker forderten jedoch die uneingeschrÃ¤nkte Nutzung des Waldes ganz nach ihrem GutdÃ¼nken.

kommen hier nicht so gut an...

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe

Roland


----------



## powderJO (27. August 2012)

mal weg von den jägern -  einer der von hackspechtchen erwähnten punkte, die man auch von unserer seite diskutieren sollte: wir nutzen tatsächlich wege, die in der regel von anderen angelegt, ausgeschildert, gepflegt und markiert wurden. 

selbst beitragen tun wir wenig und genau das bekomme ich recht häufig (überspitzt) zu hören: "wir arbeiten, ihr habt den spaß". selbst bin ich unter anderem deshalb in den dav eingetreten, um wenigstens einen kleinen finanziellen beitrag zu dem aufwand zu leisten, der betrieben wird. besser wäre es sicher aktive mithilfe zu leisten - ich denke, das würde die gegenseitige akzeptanz deutlich erhöhen. eventuell könnte die lokalen dimb-vertretungen ja den einzelnen wandervereinen bzw. ortsgruppen  mal aktive mithilfe anbieten - ganz offiziell. sollte sie benötigt werden aufruf hier im forum - ich bin sicher es finden sich dann genug helfer. 

jetzt aber zurück zum waldgesetz ....


----------



## franzam (27. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das Jagdrecht zwingt die Jäger zur Jagd, die müssen ihre Abschüsse auch brav der Jagdbehörde melden.
> 
> Aber was bringt uns diese Jäger-Diskussion beim Kampf gegen das Waldgesetz? Nix, Nix und nochmal Nix! Ein typischer Nebenkriegsschauplatz eben.
> 
> Haben wir hier ein Biker- oder ein Anti-Jäger-Forum?





Zum Zwang:
Keiner sollte das Hobby oder den Beruf ausüben, wenn er ihm nicht gefällt. Das muss ich mir überlegen, bevor ich ein Jagd pachte.

Auch wollen hier die wenigsten alle in einen Topf werfen. Aber auch  hier wird man ab und zu vom Thema abweichen (dürfen) 
Die Diskussion ist aber wenigstens unterhaltsam und solange niemand ausfallend wird...


----------



## MissQuax (27. August 2012)

Ja, DAS ist genau die Idioten, die wohl franzam gemeint hat - schlimm, daß deren Aussagen bei unbedarften Lesern im Gedächtnis hängen bleiben und uns mühsam gewonnenen Boden in Sachen Überzeugungsarbeit wieder verlieren lassen. 

Da dürfen sich doch "die Jäger" nicht wundern, wenn es Kontra gibt! Wer so wie Herr Nickel über andere herzieht, sollte erstmal vor seiner eigenen Tür kehren - "Dreck" gibt es da genug (wer mal als Nichtjäger in der "Szene" drin, im Revier und mit auf Jagd war, weiß bestimmt, was ich meine).



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ein Grund für die kritischen Stimmen im IBC zur Jägerschaft:
> Darf in Ihrem Wohnzimmer ein Mountain-Biker fahren?
> 
> Aussagen wie:
> ...


----------



## franzam (27. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> mal weg von den jägern -  einer der von hackspechtchen erwähnten punkte, die man auch von unserer seite diskutieren sollte: wir nutzen tatsächlich wege, die in der regel von anderen angelegt, ausgeschildert, gepflegt und markiert wurden.
> 
> selbst beitragen tun wir wenig und genau das bekomme ich recht häufig (überspitzt) zu hören: "wir arbeiten, ihr habt den spaß". selbst bin ich unter anderem deshalb in den dav eingetreten, um wenigstens einen kleinen finanziellen beitrag zu dem aufwand zu leisten, der betrieben wird. besser wäre es sicher aktive mithilfe zu leisten - ich denke, das würde die gegenseitige akzeptanz deutlich erhöhen. eventuell könnte die lokalen dimb-vertretungen ja den einzelnen wandervereinen bzw. ortsgruppen  mal aktive mithilfe anbieten - ganz offiziell. sollte sie benötigt werden aufruf hier im forum - ich bin sicher es finden sich dann genug helfer.
> 
> jetzt aber zurück zum waldgesetz ....



Da sollt sich jeder an seine Nase fassen und ab und zu den örtlichen Wanderverein (oder auch Naturschutzverein)unterstützen. Z.B. Mal beim Markieren oder bei der Wegepflege mit helfen. Das kommt richtig gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> mal weg von den jägern -  einer der von hackspechtchen erwähnten punkte, die man auch von unserer seite diskutieren sollte: wir nutzen tatsächlich wege, die in der regel von anderen angelegt, ausgeschildert, gepflegt und markiert wurden.
> 
> selbst beitragen tun wir wenig und genau das bekomme ich recht häufig (überspitzt) zu hören: "wir arbeiten, ihr habt den spaß". selbst bin ich unter anderem deshalb in den dav eingetreten, um wenigstens einen kleinen finanziellen beitrag zu dem aufwand zu leisten, der betrieben wird. besser wäre es sicher aktive mithilfe zu leisten - ich denke, das würde die gegenseitige akzeptanz deutlich erhöhen. eventuell könnte die lokalen dimb-vertretungen ja den einzelnen wandervereinen bzw. ortsgruppen  mal aktive mithilfe anbieten - ganz offiziell. sollte sie benötigt werden aufruf hier im forum - ich bin sicher es finden sich dann genug helfer.
> 
> jetzt aber zurück zum waldgesetz ....



Ich bin seit diesem Jahr auch im DAV; die von Dir genannte Wegepflege war einer meiner Hauptgründe.

Das andere sehe ich eher nüchtern; ich habe als Sprecher der IG Dresden mal versucht, ein paar MTBiker zum Waldaufräumen im Zittauer Gebirge zu motivieren und bei seitdem geheilt. Sobald es nicht direkt um Trailbau geht (oder um Wald aufräumen um Gutwetter für den Trailbau zu machen  ), ist die Bereitschaft zum Mitmachen doch sehr gering. Gibt ja genug andere Wege


----------



## 44.0 (27. August 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin seit diesem Jahr auch im DAV; die von Dir genannte Wegepflege war einer meiner Hauptgründe.



Na da hoffe ich aber nicht im SBB - die organisieren höchstens erosionsbedingten Zustiegsbau zu Kletterfelsen. Mit den für MTBer interessanten Wegen haben die nichts zu schaffen. Da wären die NPV, die lokalen Tourismusvereine oder auch Sachsenforst die besseren Partner.


----------



## mw.dd (27. August 2012)

Nein, normal in der Sektion Dresden. Irgendwo habe ich da was über einen Weg im Stubaital gelesen...

Den Rest meinst Du nicht ernst, oder? Die darf ich nämlich schon mit Steuergeld unterstützen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (28. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> mal weg von den jägern -  einer der von hackspechtchen erwähnten punkte, die man auch von unserer seite diskutieren sollte: wir nutzen tatsächlich wege, die in der regel von anderen angelegt, ausgeschildert, gepflegt und markiert wurden.
> 
> selbst beitragen tun wir wenig und genau das bekomme ich recht häufig (überspitzt) zu hören: "wir arbeiten, ihr habt den spaß". selbst bin ich unter anderem deshalb in den dav eingetreten, um wenigstens einen kleinen finanziellen beitrag zu dem aufwand zu leisten, der betrieben wird. besser wäre es sicher aktive mithilfe zu leisten - ich denke, das würde die gegenseitige akzeptanz deutlich erhöhen. eventuell könnte die lokalen dimb-vertretungen ja den einzelnen wandervereinen bzw. ortsgruppen  mal aktive mithilfe anbieten - ganz offiziell. sollte sie benötigt werden aufruf hier im forum - ich bin sicher es finden sich dann genug helfer.
> 
> jetzt aber zurück zum waldgesetz ....



dem möchte ich widersprechen. meine bikefreunde und ich sind beinahe wöchentlich dabei, zugewachsene, zugeworfene und schlicht verwüstete wege und trails wieder passierbar zu machen (nicht ohne grund "Team Gardena"). dafür erwarte ich keinen dank. die freude, dann dort wieder entlang fahren zu können, genügt mir vollauf.
nicht selten jedoch gewinne ich den eindruck, daß es von seiten des forst gar nicht gewollt ist, daß bestimmte wege genutzt werden, obwohl sie sogar auf karten verzeichnet sind.


----------



## franzam (28. August 2012)

Hat eigentlich mal wer mit den Wandervereinen vor Ort gesprochen? Oft sehen auch diverse Naturschutz-Ortsgruppen das ganze entspannter als die oberen Verbandsfunktionäre.


----------



## bassenheimer (28. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> selbst beitragen tun wir wenig und genau das bekomme ich recht häufig (überspitzt) zu hören: "wir arbeiten, ihr habt den spaß".


"Die Jäger" gibt es in dem Sinne gar nicht. Das ist keine "egalitäre Gesellschaft" wie bei den anderen Erholungssuchenden. Da gibt es die Hilfsjäger, die tatsächlich die ganze Arbeit machen, und hoffen dafür ab und zu mal zum Schuss zu kommen. Und die Großkopferten, die das ganze bezahlen, aber wie das so ist, als Manager usw. zuwenig Zeit zum Jagen haben, geschweige denn für die ganze "Hege".
Aber auch die ganzen oben aufgeführten Maßnahmen haben immer zum Ziel, dass man zum Abschuss kommt... ich habe noch nie gesehen dass ein Jäger Müll aus dem Wald mitnimmt, selbst wenn er im Geländewagen den Platz dafür hätte.
Als Reiter betätige ich mich massiv in der "Wegpflege", indem ich dafür sorge Wege passierbar zu erhalten und vom Zuwachsen zu bewahren. Leider scheinen jüngere Reiter sich alle lieber auf dem Pferd zu ducken als mal ein paar Zweige abzureissen.

Es ist richtig dass eine Diskussion "gegen Jäger" uns im Kampf gegen das Waldgesetz nicht weiterbringt. Aber es ist wichtig zu wissen, wer mit welchen Interessen hinter diesem steckt. Und da sehe ich die organsierte Jägerschaft, neben den Wirtschaftsinteressen in vorderster Linie. Überall wo es CDU-geführte Landesregierungen gibt, stehen bald die Jäger auf der Matte und wollen ein verschärftes Waldgesetz haben, damit sie ihrem Hobby ungestörter nachgehen können. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dylan (28. August 2012)

Mir scheint, als sei die Berichterstattung in den Medien etwas ausgewogener geworden. hna.de

Aber die Kommentare einiger Leser sind immer noch sehr anstrengend. 


> Im Wald haben Radfahrer nichts verloren, da geht man Spazieren oder Wandert, das Fahrrad muss draußen bleiben, ganz einfach.


Ich frage mich, wie jemand aufgewachsen ist, um so eine Meinung zu haben.


----------



## Harvester (28. August 2012)

Mit einem sehr engen Horizont.....


----------



## HelmutK (28. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Mir scheint, als sei die Berichterstattung in den Medien etwas ausgewogener geworden. hna.de
> 
> Aber die Kommentare einiger Leser sind immer noch sehr anstrengend.


 
Durch die Pressemitteilungen von Grünen und CDU wird das Thema auch in dieser Woche wieder stark in den Medien vertreten sein, zumal davon auszugehen ist, dass sich auch die anderen Parteien (z. B. SPD, FDP) noch dazu äußern werden. Damit haben wir wieder viele Gelegenheiten, mit Leserbriefen und Online-Kommentaren zu arbeiten und das sollten wir weiterhin tun. Am besten in Google-News die aktuelle Berichterstattung mit den Stichwörtern "Hessen" und "Waldgesetz" abonnieren und dann jeweils loslegen


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2012)

Bei op-online.de gibt es zum Bericht 
Grüne: Waldgesetz verunsichert Menschen 
auch einen sehr sinnigen Kommentar:

Frau Pittrich hat recht damit, dass die Montainbiker auf den Waldwegen bleiben sollen. Man sollte hier wirklich das letzte Refugium des Wildes schützen. Ich wohne in einer ländlichen Region
im südlichen Vogelsberg. *Da durch die immer größeren Landmaschinen Wiesen und Äcker keine Schutzzonne für das Wild
mehr bieten und immer mehr Rehe, Kitze und Vögel regenrecht
zerstückelt werden, sollte wenigstens der Wald ein Schutzraum für
die Tiere sein.* Der Mensch muß nicht rücksichtslos jeden Flecken
Erde für sich vereinnahmen.

Im Wald wartet dann aber korrekter Weise der ökologisch jagende Jäger...


Mich beschleicht langsam das Gefühl, dass die auf Wege angewiesenen Radfahrer und Reiter bald die einzigen Waldnutzer sind, von denen für das Wild keine konkrete Gefahr ausgeht...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. August 2012)

Pressemitteilung der hess. Grünen vom 27.08.2012: KLICK!


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2012)

Pressemitteilung der GrÃ¼nen im Landkreis Hersfeld-Rotenburg vom 28.08.2012: 
Der Wald ist fÃ¼r Alle da, aber nicht fÃ¼r Alles!

brrrr: Ein Beispiel dafÃ¼r, dass man nicht alles verstanden haben muss, worÃ¼ber man schreibt:

âDas Problem ist, dass unklare Formulierungen in der Gesetzesvorlage Waldbesitzern kÃ¼nftig Spielraum lassen, unerwÃ¼nschte Besucherinnen und Besucher aus ihren WÃ¤ldern zu verbannen.â, betont Vorstandsvorsitzende Sabine GrÃ¼nwald. *Bei den StaatswÃ¤ldern sehen die GRÃNEN keine Probleme*, befÃ¼rchten aber mÃ¶gliche Konflikte mit Privatwaldbesitzern, denen die MÃ¶glichkeit gegeben wird, die âBeeintrÃ¤chtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietsâ (s.Â§15 (4)) zu ihren Gunsten auszulegen.

Gerade HessenForst hat bestimmt schon die neuen Einnahmquellen im Haushalt fÃ¼r die kommenden Jahre fest verbucht...

Daraus kann allerdings eine Teilgruppe der Mountainbiker, die Downhiller und Freerider, jedenfalls nicht in Anspruch nehmen, im Wald Ã¼berall und zu jeder Zeit ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und andere Waldnutzer ihren Sport *auf sogenannten Single Trails *ausÃ¼ben zu kÃ¶nnen.

Damit kÃ¶nnen sich jetzt viele von uns aussuchen, ob sie nun Downhiller oder Freerider sind, wenn sie einen sogenannten Single Trail befahren...

NatÃ¼rlich mÃ¼sse ein neues Gesetz den geÃ¤nderten FreizeitaktivitÃ¤ten Rechnung tragen und rÃ¼cksichtsloses Verhalten bei Extremsportarten im Wald unterbinden. *Insbesondere Motocross- und Quadfahrer verhalten sich rÃ¼cksichtslos und haben keine Fahrrechte im Wald!*

Was ist daran in einem Landeswaldgesetz zu regeln?

Die Festlegung einer Mindestwegebreite im Wald, die sich an einem nicht gelÃ¤ndegÃ¤ngigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeug orientiert, halten die GRÃNEN fÃ¼r sehr unglÃ¼cklich. *Angemessener wÃ¤re eine Breite von 1,80m,* die Radfahrern das Ãberholen ermÃ¶glicht.

Grandioser Verbesserungsvorschlag...


----------



## Dylan (28. August 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Pressemitteilung der hess. Grünen vom 27.08.2012: KLICK!



Geh' mal 42 Beiträge zurück! 

Mittlerweile wird diese Pressemitteilung sogar auf der Startseite von www.cduhessen.de thematisiert. Allerdings mit anderem Vorzeichen. 

Zumindest räumt man der Angelegenheit, anders als in den ersten Tagen nach Veröffentlichung des Gesetzentwurfs, damit eine gewisse Wichtigkeit ein.


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Durch die Pressemitteilungen von Grünen und CDU wird das Thema auch in dieser Woche wieder stark in den Medien vertreten sein, zumal davon auszugehen ist, dass sich auch die anderen Parteien (z. B. SPD, FDP) noch dazu äußern werden. *Damit haben wir wieder viele Gelegenheiten, mit Leserbriefen und Online-Kommentaren zu arbeiten und das sollten wir weiterhin tun.* Am besten in Google-News die aktuelle Berichterstattung mit den Stichwörtern "Hessen" und "Waldgesetz" abonnieren und dann jeweils loslegen



unbedingt. 

übrigens: auch leserkommentare kann man kommentieren. wir müssen weiter massiv überall auftreten, um weiter klar zu machen: wir sind viele und wir sind schlagkräftig und schlafen nicht.


----------



## Bener (28. August 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Pressemitteilung der hess. Grünen vom 27.08.2012: KLICK!


----------



## hottube (28. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Festlegung einer Mindestwegebreite im Wald, die sich an einem nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeug orientiert, halten die GRÜNEN für sehr unglücklich. *Angemessener wäre eine Breite von 1,80m,* die Radfahrern das Überholen ermöglicht.
> 
> Grandioser Verbesserungsvorschlag...



warum 1,80m? Mein Lenker ist Schulterbreit, warum sollten andere Bedingungen notwendig sein als wenn sich zwei Fussgänger begegnen? Auf einem Single Trail letztlich muss einerer neben den Weg ausweichen und stehen beleiben, nicht anders unter Fußgängern. Wer ausweicht ist dann Kommunikation zwischen den Beteilignten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (28. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Mir scheint, als sei die Berichterstattung in den Medien etwas ausgewogener geworden. hna.de
> 
> Aber die Kommentare einiger Leser sind immer noch sehr anstrengend.
> 
> Ich frage mich, wie jemand aufgewachsen ist, um so eine Meinung zu haben.



Ach, wenn man die Kommentare bei der HNA regelmässig liest, dann kennt man seine Pappenheimer; der o.g. ist halt einer der vielen autoritären, "Deutschland schafft sich ab!", "immer die Kanacken/Radfahrer" Vollidioten.

Sowas ist unbelehrbar, da kann man nur noch mit allen zu Gebote stehenden Mitteln versuchen, den durch solche Typen verursachten Schaden zu minimieren, d.h. solangs bloß um pseudonyme Kommentare geht: Ignorieren/Kontra geben.


----------



## bassenheimer (28. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> warum 1,80m? Mein Lenker ist Schulterbreit, warum sollten andere Bedingungen notwendig sein als wenn sich zwei Fussgänger begegnen?


aus dem selben Grund weshalb Du es wahrscheinlich nicht so gern hast wenn Autofahrer mit 10cm Seitenabstand an Dir vorbeifahren


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2012)

zum Reiten:
Die gesamte Entwicklung wird noch durch ein zunehmend gestörtes Verhältnis der Beziehung
zwischen Mensch und Tier unterstützt, so dass auch das Pferd als unkalkulierbares
Naturwesen mit großem Gefahrenpotential gesehen wird. Solange ca. 5% der Menschen
Angst vor dem Pferd haben (vgl. AMMER 1991) , selbst wenn es im Schritt passiert , solange
werden die Reiter mit starken Ressentiments und Nichtakzeptanz rechnen müssen.

zum Radfahren:
Hingegen ist auf schmalen Wegen zwar eine Störung, aber eine relativ gefahrlose Begegnung zu 
erwarten, sofern keine Absturzgefahr besteht (Hanglagen von Wegen in Gebirgsräumen).


----------



## MissQuax (28. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> aus dem selben Grund weshalb Du es wahrscheinlich nicht so gern hast wenn Autofahrer mit 10cm Seitenabstand an Dir vorbeifahren



Das ist aber noch sehr stark von der Geschwindigkeit abhängig: wenn z. B. auf Landstraßen Autos mit 100 km/h (und teilweise deutlich mehr!) dicht an mir vorbei fahren, könnte ich ausrasten - und dafür reichen schon Abstände von weniger als 1 Meter. Wenn aber z. B. im Dorf/in der Stadt ein Auto in einer Engstelle für mich erkennbar rücksichtsvoll und langsam (!) an mir vorbei fährt, machen mir selbst 30 cm nichts aus.


----------



## bassenheimer (28. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> zum Reiten (Nikolas Winter 1996):


Da gibt's aber was neueres -> http://www.vfdnet.de/uploads/media/pferd_und_umwelt_2009v2.1_web150dpi_01.pdf


----------



## Sun on Tour (28. August 2012)

Ja, das kenn` ich auch.

Der Unterschied zwischen Reitern und Radfahrern bleibt allerdings, dass die Rechtsprechung aktuell noch vom größeren Gefährdungspotential des Pferdes ausgeht...


----------



## Bill Tür (28. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> aus dem selben Grund weshalb Du es wahrscheinlich nicht so gern hast wenn Autofahrer mit 10cm Seitenabstand an Dir vorbeifahren


1,8 m sind trotzdem nicht verhältnismäßig. Er gibt Urteile, welche von 1,7 m (OLG Frankfurt/M., 17 U 129/88) als ausreichenden Platz für zwei Radler auf Radwegen sprechen. In Gruppen reichen sogar nur 50 cm Überholabstand zueinander, also wieder unter 1,8 m (OLG Hamm, 6 U 105/03), jedenfalls bei normalen Lenkern. Pingelig, ich weiß, soll aber zeigen, wie aus der Luft gegriffen die 1,8 m eigentlich sind.

Es macht mich verrückt, dass derart mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Innerorts ist der handtuchbreite Radweg benutzungspflichtig, durch parkende Autos auf wenige Zentimeter Aktionsbreite eingeengt, da man ausreichenden Abstand zu sich öffnenden Türen halten muss, um keine Anspruchskürzung zu riskieren (LG Berlin, Az. 24 O 466/95) und im Wald, ohne Autoverkehr und deutlich geringeren Geschwindigkeitsdifferenzen, kann der erlaubte Platz nicht groß genug sein.


----------



## franzam (29. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ja, das kenn` ich auch.
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen Reitern und Radfahrern bleibt allerdings, dass die Rechtsprechung aktuell noch vom größeren Gefährdungspotential des Pferdes ausgeht...



Sind von vielen Leuten einfach nur Erfahrungswerte. Bei mir auf den Wegen reitet immer ein älterer Herr mit einem supernervösen Rappen. Da stelle ich alle Arbeiten ein, Motor aus und mach Platz. Sonst geht der nicht vorbei und fängt das nervöse hin und hertänzeln an.
Wieder nur eine Ausnahme, aber sie bleibt hängen.


----------



## hottube (29. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> aus dem selben Grund weshalb Du es wahrscheinlich nicht so gern hast wenn Autofahrer mit 10cm Seitenabstand an Dir vorbeifahren



Mir ging es eher darum, dass nicht nur der Wanderer der jenige ist, der kurz zur Seite geht und stehen bleibt. Auch auf dem schmalsten Weg sollten Wanderer und Radler ohne Probleme aneinander vorbeikommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (29. August 2012)

hottube schrieb:


> Mir ging es eher darum, dass nicht nur der Wanderer der jenige ist, der kurz zur Seite geht und stehen bleibt. Auch auf dem schmalsten Weg sollten Wanderer und Rader ohne Probleme aneinander vorbeikommen.


 
Genau das ist die Position der DIMB. Wir haben dazu vorgeschlagen, im Gesetz Fußgängern *grundsätzlich* den Vorrang zu geben (Konkretisierung des allgemeinen Rücksichtnahmegebots) und das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit - *Die Rechtsausübung anderer **darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen **erforderlich beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit) *- in das Gesetz aufzunehmen. 


Das Rücksichtnahmegebot steht im Einklang mit den DIMB Trail Rules (dort Nr. 4). Ein grundsätzlicher Vorrang von Fußgängern bedeutet, dass wir im Begegnungsverkehr Fußgängern den Vortritt lassen bzw. den Vortritt anbieten, wenn ein Passieren aufgrund der Wegbreite nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist. In Kombination mit dem Gemeinverträglichkeitsprinzip bedeutet dies aber auch, dass Fußgänger uns dort, wo ein Passieren oder Überholen aufgrund einer ausreichenden Wegbreite möglich ist, dies auch ermöglichen.​


----------



## HelmutK (29. August 2012)

Zur Info:

http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen...-und-sportmöglichkeiten-im-wald-vereinen.html


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. August 2012)

dennoch sollte der entwurf in gänze eingestampft werden, anstatt dieser totgeburt mittels rundem tisch einige kompromissformulierungen hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Dylan (29. August 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> aus Wiesbaden ganz frisch, der Landtag möge beschließen: [...]
> http://www.gruene-hessen.de/landtag/pressemitteilungen/entwurf-des-waldgese/



Zur Info:
Die Grünen in Hessen haben dazu jetzt auch ein eigenes Blog eingerichtet.
http://www.gruene-hessen.de/2012/08/28/neues-waldgesetz-buerokratisches-monster-oder-sinnvoller-naturschutz/


----------



## othu (29. August 2012)

Aber Ahnung wovon sie reden haben sie trotzdem nicht:



> Selbstverständlich wollen wir nicht, dass jeder kreuz und quer im Wald durchs Dickicht *läuft* oder fährt. Das ist auch nach gültiger Gesetzeslage nicht erlaubt.



Durchs Dickicht darf jeder zum Zwecke der Erholung kreuz und quer laufen...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. August 2012)

die grünen nutzen den mißglückten gesetzentwurf für ihre eigene profilierung. verdenken kann man es ihnen nicht. 
letztendlich ist es für uns biker unerheblich, in welcher farbe nach der nächsten landtagswahl das HMUELV angestrichen wird. schwarz will uns nicht biken lassen, damit die holzwirtschaft ungestört ist, grün würde am liebsten jeden wurm und halm und zweig per gesetz schützen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassenheimer (29. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Position der DIMB. Wir haben dazu vorgeschlagen, im Gesetz Fußgängern *grundsätzlich* den Vorrang zu geben (Konkretisierung des allgemeinen Rücksichtnahmegebots) und das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit - *Die Rechtsausübung anderer **darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den Umständen **erforderlich beeinträchtigt werden (Gemeinverträglichkeit) *- in das Gesetz aufzunehmen.
> 
> 
> Das Rücksichtnahmegebot steht im Einklang mit den DIMB Trail Rules (dort Nr. 4). Ein grundsätzlicher Vorrang von Fußgängern bedeutet, dass wir im Begegnungsverkehr Fußgängern den Vortritt lassen bzw. den Vortritt anbieten, wenn ein Passieren aufgrund der Wegbreite nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist. In Kombination mit dem Gemeinverträglichkeitsprinzip bedeutet dies aber auch, dass Fußgänger uns dort, wo ein Passieren oder Überholen aufgrund einer ausreichenden Wegbreite möglich ist, dies auch ermöglichen.​



Das können die meisten Reiter sicherlich so unterschreiben! Und für Begegnungen zwischen Radlern und Reitern bedarf es wohl keiner speziellen Regelung...


----------



## HelmutK (29. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Das können die meisten Reiter sicherlich so unterschreiben! Und für Begegnungen zwischen Radlern und Reitern bedarf es wohl keiner speziellen Regelung...


 
Das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit gilt für alle, also nicht nur für Fußgänger und Radfahrer, sondern auch für Reiter. Und es gilt auch für Waldbesitzer, Jäger, Forstbeamte, etc. etc.


----------



## powderJO (29. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> http://bundespresseportal.de/hessen...-und-sportmöglichkeiten-im-wald-vereinen.html



hört sich gut an, aber mal abwarten, ob die fdp am ende nicht doch einknickt vor der cdu.


----------



## HelmutK (29. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> hÃ¶rt sich gut an, aber mal abwarten, ob die fdp am ende nicht doch einknickt vor der cdu.



Es bleibt definitiv spannend

Aber es lohnt sich auch mal die Auffassung von Frank SÃ¼rmann am 25.07.2012 im DarmstÃ¤dter Echo

_"Der BergstrÃ¤Ãer FDP-Landtagsabgeordnete Frank SÃ¼rmann zeigte sich Ã¼berrascht Ã¼ber die jÃ¼ngsten ÃuÃerungen des Parlamentarischen GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrers der FDP-Fraktion in Wiesbaden, Frank Blechschmidt. Dessen Forderungen nach weitgehenden Wegerechten fÃ¼r Mountainbiker seien so nicht innerhalb der FDP und auch nicht mit dem Koalitionspartner CDU abgestimmt gewesen, erklÃ¤rte SÃ¼rmann, der umweltpolitischer Sprecher der FDP-Fraktion in Wiesbaden ist. Ziel mÃ¼sse es sein, massive SchÃ¤den an Pflanzungen, NaturverjÃ¼ngungen und den BÃ¶den zu vermeiden, sagte SÃ¼rmann, der in seiner Freizeit auf die Jagd geht."
_

mit der aktuellen Pressemitteilung

_"Unser Ziel ist es, beim Waldgesetz einen Ausgleich aller Interessen zu schaffen. Dies muss sich auch deutlich im Gesetzestext niederschlagen, so dass ein harmonisches Miteinander in den hessischen WÃ¤ldern gewÃ¤hrleistet ist. Daher begrÃ¼Ãen wir auch die AnkÃ¼ndigung von Ministerin Puttrich, alle Interessensgruppen an einen Tisch zu bringen, um Ã¼ber das neue Waldgesetz zu beraten. Die Debatten um das Waldgesetz sowie die geÃ¤uÃerten Bedenken seitens der BÃ¼rger mÃ¼ssen fÃ¼r die Politik ein Ansporn sein, eine bestmÃ¶gliche Abstimmung zwischen waldwirtschaftlichen und waldÃ¶kologischen Belangen, der Erholungsfunktion des Waldes, aber auch Grundeigentumsrechten und naturschutzfachlichen Bedingungen zu erwirken. Hierzu bedarf es zum Beispiel klarerer Formulierungen zur Bestimmung von geeigneten Waldwegenâ, erklÃ¤rte Frank SÃRMANN, umweltpolitischer Sprecher der FDP-Fraktion im Hessischen Landtag."
_

zu vergleichen.

Aus einer ursprÃ¼nglich sehr begrenzten Zielsetzung (Vermeidung von massiven SchÃ¤den) wird ein deutlich breiterer Ansatz (Ausgleich aller Interessen), der auch die Erholungsfunktion einbezieht. Ob der JÃ¤ger SÃ¼rmann damit vom Saulus zum Paulus geworden ist, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Ebenso wird die Zukunft zeigen, ob die FDP mit der klaren Aussage von Helmut von Zech

_"Eine EinschrÃ¤nkung des Betretungsrechts fÃ¼r SpaziergÃ¤nger oder Sportler wird es mit uns Liberalen keinesfalls geben. Dies war von der Regierungskoalition aus CDU und FDP auch zu keiner Zeit mit dem vorliegenden Gesetzesentwurf beabsichtigt. Wir wollen nicht wegen des Fehlverhaltens einiger Weniger die Gesamtheit der hessischen Waldbesucher abstrafen. Vielmehr sollen vor allem in konfliktbehafteten Bereichen oder zur FÃ¶rderung des Radtourismus anderweitige Wege-Angebote zum Radfahren, Reiten oder Wandern zukÃ¼nftig noch besser und einfacher, jeweils in Abstimmung mit den Waldbesitzern, geschaffen werden kÃ¶nnen."
_

tatsÃ¤chlich Ernst macht. Die FDP hat damit die Chance, sich als Bewahrer verfassungs- und bundesrechtlich garantierter BÃ¼rgerrechte zu profilieren und damit an gute liberale Traditionen anzuknÃ¼pfen. DrÃ¼cken wir ihr die Daumen, dass sie diese Chance nutzt. Seitens der DIMB werden wir das konstruktiv, aber auch mit der gebotenen Distanz kritisch verfolgen. 

Aber auch die CDU ist nun gefordert, einen Gesetzesentwurf vorzulegen, der diesen Zielen entspricht und keine EinschrÃ¤nkungen des durch das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und das Bundeswaldgesetz vorgegebenen Betretungsrechts mehr vorsieht. Auch das werden wir konstruktiv und kritisch verfolgen.


----------



## Svenos (29. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> aus dem selben Grund weshalb Du es wahrscheinlich nicht so gern hast wenn Autofahrer mit 10cm Seitenabstand an Dir vorbeifahren




Sorry, aber hier vergleichst Du gerade Äpfel mit Birnen und gehst der Argumentation der Wandererlobby voll auf den Leim.
Bei der ganzen Diskussion wird *nie* erwähnt, dass der Radfahrer bei einer Kollision mit einem Wanderer ein ebenso hohes Verletzungsrisiko trägt. Wenn schon nicht aus Einsicht/Höflichkeit dann doch aus Selbsterhaltungstrieb wird er einen Zusammenstoß mit einem Fußgänger vermeiden wollen. 
Ein Autofahrer ärgert sich bestenfalls über den Kratzer um Lack, wenn er einen Radler "abräumt". Sein Verletzungsrisiko geht gegen null.

Außerdem reden wir über ganz andere Geschwindikeitsbereiche und Begegnungshäufigkeiten auf einem schmalen Waldweg (im Vergleich zur Landstraße).


----------



## ko5tik (29. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Das können die meisten Reiter sicherlich so unterschreiben! Und für Begegnungen zwischen Radlern und Reitern bedarf es wohl keiner speziellen Regelung...



Yep.  Jeder Depp sieht das Pferd so etwa 400 Kilo wiegt, 4 beschlagene Hufe hat  und auch beisen kann (und manche es sogar gerne tun  )  -  also übe ich gerne Rücksicht aus


----------



## Svenos (29. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, aber mal abwarten, ob die fdp am ende nicht doch einknickt vor der cdu.



Mein Optimismus bezüglich der Standhaftigkeit der FDP hält sich im engen Grenzen.
Ich lasse mich aber gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## blackbike__ (30. August 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> die grünen nutzen den mißglückten gesetzentwurf für ihre eigene profilierung. verdenken kann man es ihnen nicht.
> letztendlich ist es für uns biker unerheblich, in welcher farbe nach der nächsten landtagswahl das HMUELV angestrichen wird. schwarz will uns nicht biken lassen, damit die holzwirtschaft ungestört ist, grün würde am liebsten jeden wurm und halm und zweig per gesetz schützen lassen.



 na, das ist ja mal ne tolle argumentation. da äußern sich die grünen absolut in unserm sinne, machen sinnvolle, realitätsnahe und bikefreundliche vorschläge und dann heißt's, sie wollen sich nur profilieren. so macht man sich echt freunde! wie soll denn bitte politik aussehen, wenn jegliche guten vorschläge und argumente als profilierung abgetan werden?  von meiner seite ein fettes lob für die position der grünen, das ist seit langem das beste, was ich zu dem thema gelesen habe. und warum man sich als biker hier so vehement gegen umweltschutz positionieren muss, ist mir auch ein rätsel. wir treiben unsern sport in der natur, unter anderm weil es uns genau da gefällt, damit ist die natur doch auch für uns was durchaus schützenswertes.


----------



## bergroff (30. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Mein Optimismus bezüglich der Standhaftigkeit der FDP hält sich im engen Grenzen.Ich lasse mich aber gerne positiv überraschen.



Anbei die Meinung  der nordhessischen MdLs' in der hna von heute, Verlinkung kommt wohl noch.

Dabei argumentiert meiner Einschätzung nach die CDU schon wieder falsch, mit einem neuen Gesetz würde es einfacher, Pfade und Trails für das Geländeradfahren auszuweisen, weil spätestens wenn es um eine oft vom Planungsrecht geforderte Waldumwandlung bei offiziellen Genehmigungsverfahren geht, kann ein noch so hehres Projekt gekippt werden, kostet viel Geld oder/und Auflagen und sind wieder am Anfang.


----------



## Dylan (30. August 2012)

Zur Info:
Wiesbadener Kurier
Resolution gegen das neue Waldgesetz



> Die Koalition aus SPD und Bündnis 90/Grünen will in der Sitzung der Stadtverordnetenversammlung am heutigen Donnerstag einen Resolutionsantrag gegen das neue Hessische Waldgesetz einbringen und hoffen auf breite Zustimmung aller Fraktionen.





> Es sei aber auch nicht zu verhehlen, dass es Nutzergruppen gebe, deren Interessen mit dem notwendigen Naturschutz *fast zwangsläufig in Konflikt geraten*, so etwa Geo-Cacher oder Mountainbiker. Mit diesen Gruppen sollte gesprochen und gegebenenfalls gesonderte Vereinbarungen abgeschlossen werden, so der Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (30. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> Wiesbadener Kurier
> Resolution gegen das neue Waldgesetz


 
Habe ich bereits kommentiert. Bitte mehr Kommentare einstellen, den Druck aufrecht erhalten und unsere Positionen klar machen.
Das Vorurteil mit der *Zwangsläufigkeit* hält sich leider hartnäckig. Wahrscheinlich muss man die Politiker echt mal zu einer MTB-Tour einladen. Hier sind einfach Informationslücken, die zu solchen Äußerungen führen.


----------



## Svenos (30. August 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Anbei die Meinung der nordhessischen MdLs' in der hna von heute, Verlinkung kommt wohl noch.
> 
> Dabei argumentiert meiner Einschätzung nach die CDU schon wieder falsch, mit einem neuen Gesetz würde es einfacher, Pfade und Trails für das Geländeradfahren auszuweisen, weil spätestens wenn es um eine oft vom Planungsrecht geforderte Waldumwandlung bei offiziellen Genehmigungsverfahren geht, kann ein noch so hehres Projekt gekippt werden, kostet viel Geld oder/und Auflagen und sind wieder am Anfang.


 
Also wenn ich mir das Genehmigungsverfahren für die offizielle MTB-Strecke im Wiesbadener Stadtwald anschaue, dann kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln. 
Seit über zwei Jahren läuft das Projekt, alle Fraktionen bekunden immer wieder, dass sie es grundsätzlich wollen und alle Ämter haben bisher konstruktiv mitgearbeitet. Man könnte meinen, dass da eine Autobahn geplant wird. 

Wie soll das neue Waldgesetz diesen Prozess beschleunigen oder vereinfachen??? Die Erklärung ist die CDU bisher schuldig geblieben.
So ist das mit den Nebelkerzen: Wenn sie abgebrannt sind, bleibt nix davon übrig.


----------



## Matze1983 (30. August 2012)

Kommentar abgegeben! Bei einer MTB-Tour mit Politikern wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## MissQuax (30. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits kommentiert. Bitte mehr Kommentare einstellen, den Druck aufrecht erhalten und unsere Positionen klar machen.
> Das Vorurteil mit der *Zwangsläufigkeit* hält sich leider hartnäckig. Wahrscheinlich muss man die Politiker echt mal zu einer MTB-Tour einladen. Hier sind einfach Informationslücken, die zu solchen Äußerungen führen.



Auch schon kommentiert! 

Das mit einer gemeinsamen MTB-Tour zu Anschauungszwecken ist eine gute Idee! Genau wie ich schon öfter das Angebot gemacht habe, eines meiner MTBs zum Testen des "Quer-durch-den-Wald-und-durchs-Dickicht-Fahrens" auszuleihen!

Da hat sich natürlich noch keiner von denen, die so überzeugt sind, daß die bösen MTBer sowas machen, zu so einem Test gemeldet! Ist ja auch klar, warum! 

Und genausowenig wird sich ein(e) Politiker/in aufs MTB schwingen, um sich zeigen zu lassen, wie wenig an den Vorurteilen der Umwelt-/Wald-/Wege-Zerstörung dran ist. Und womöglich Gefahr zu laufen, daß ihr/ihm das vielleicht noch Spaß machen könnte!


----------



## Matze1983 (30. August 2012)

Ich fürchte, das Angebot einer gemeinsamen Tour wird nicht auf große Resonanz stoßen. Aber ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich leih dann in der Tauchschule die Sauerstoffflasche für die Herrschaften Volksvertreter aus


----------



## MissQuax (30. August 2012)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das Angebot einer gemeinsamen Tour wird nicht auf große Resonanz stoßen. Aber ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich leih dann in der Tauchschule die Sauerstoffflasche für die Herrschaften Volksvertreter aus



Täusch dich mal nicht - auch unter unseren Volktretern (nein, das ist kein Tippfehler  ) gibt es sportliche Exemplare - wohl aber eher umweltfreundlicherweise "fitnessstudio-ergometer/laufband-ausdauergestärkt".


----------



## othu (30. August 2012)

Mal so ganz kommentarlos:



> Jäger erschießen Pony statt Wildschweinen
> 
> Liebenwalde - Sie wollten in der Dämmerung Wildschweine erlegen und erschossen ein Pony. Zwei Jäger haben nach eigenen Aussagen versehentlich ein Islandpony in Brandenburg getötet. Wie die Polizei mitteilte, meldete sich ein Jagdpächter bei einem Pferdehofbesitzer. Dieser hatte das Tier tot auf der Weide in Liebenwalde gefunden. Das etwa sieben Jahre alte Reit- und Springpferd einer Berlinerin war auf dem Hof untergebracht. Kriminalbeamte sollen nun klären, was genau geschehen ist.



Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/kurz-krass-jaeger-verwechselt-pony-mit-wildschwein-a-852924-2.html


----------



## Asrael (30. August 2012)

So'n Pony sieht nem Wildschwein ja auch zum verwechseln ähnlich...


----------



## Dylan (30. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> So'n Pony sieht nem Wildschwein ja auch zum verwechseln ähnlich...



Irgendwie dazu passend:
(Der Thread ist so humorlos.)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_mJYvtCLxM"]Horst Evers   Wildschweine      - YouTube[/nomedia]

(Hab hier keinen Ton am Rechner, hoffe aber, dass es der richtige Beitrag ist. Es geht um Urlaub in der Rhön und um Jäger, die nicht so gut gucken können.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (30. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits kommentiert. Bitte mehr Kommentare einstellen, den Druck aufrecht erhalten und unsere Positionen klar machen.
> Das Vorurteil mit der *Zwangsläufigkeit* hält sich leider hartnäckig. Wahrscheinlich muss man die Politiker echt mal zu einer MTB-Tour einladen. Hier sind einfach Informationslücken, die zu solchen Äußerungen führen.



Dann soll aber bitte ein Kommentator "Dicker Albert" nicht schreiben "ich lade alle Interessierten herzlich ein, mit mir gemeinsam eine Runde auf dem Mountainbike zu drehen und dann kann man gemeinsam diskutieren, warum das Mountainbiken an sich zwangsläufig mit dem Naturschutz in Konflikt gerät."

Denn das ist ein klassischer Selbstschuss. Genau die Aussagen, daß das Mountainbiken an sich zwangsläufig mit dem Naturschutz in Konflikt gerate, ist ein Vororteil. Richtig ist, daß es diese Zwangsläufigkeit nicht gibt.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2012)

...tilman: das steht im artikel... wenigstens ist dicker albert ansonsten halbwegs fehlerfrei...  (sorry, der musste sein...)

ich verstehe den kommentar auch eher so, dass es eben nicht so ist.


----------



## Svenos (30. August 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Dann soll aber bitte ein Kommentator "Dicker Albert" nicht schreiben "ich lade alle Interessierten herzlich ein, mit mir gemeinsam eine Runde auf dem Mountainbike zu drehen und dann kann man gemeinsam diskutieren, warum das Mountainbiken an sich zwangsläufig mit dem Naturschutz in Konflikt gerät."
> 
> Denn das ist ein klassischer Selbstschuss. Genau die Aussagen, daß das Mountainbiken an sich zwangsläufig mit dem Naturschutz in Konflikt gerate, ist ein Vororteil. Richtig ist, daß es diese Zwangsläufigkeit nicht gibt.


 


War nicht mein Kommentar Ich bin der "Naturbiker".


----------



## powderJO (30. August 2012)

dito. liest man ja im zusammenhang und da erschließt sich der sinn sofort. 

bedenklicher finde ich eh, dass es offensichtlich immer noch nicht zumindest mal ein klitzekleines stückchen weit in die hirne unsere volksvertreter eingesackt ist, dass an der vorurteilen nix dran ist, bzw nur da, wo sich nicht an die sowieso schon bestehenden regeln gehalten wird. lernfähig sind die scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Svenos (30. August 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> So'n Pony sieht nem Wildschwein ja auch zum verwechseln ähnlich...


 
Ihr seit echt gemein. 
Das ist eben wie in der Kneipe. Ab 01.00 trinken sich die Jungs und Mädels das jeweils andere Geschlecht auch "schön".
Da kann es schon mal zu Verwechslungen im Eifer des Gefechts kommen


----------



## Svenos (30. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> dito. liest man ja im zusammenhang und da erschließt sich der sinn sofort.
> 
> bedenklicher finde ich eh, dass es offensichtlich immer noch nicht zumindest mal ein klitzekleines stückchen weit in die hirne unsere volksvertreter eingesackt ist, dass an der vorurteilen nix dran ist, bzw nur da, wo sich nicht an die sowieso schon bestehenden regeln gehalten wird. lernfähig sind die scheinbar nicht.


 
Ich sehe die Ursache eher in den idiologischen "Scheuklappen" und selektiver Wahrnehmung.
Eigentlich müsste jeder umweltbewegte Politiker in Freudentränen ausbrechen, wenn er mal die ganzheitliche Umweltbilanz des MTB-Sports zur Kenntnis nehmen würde:

- keine direkten und kaum indirekte Emissionen (Anfahrt mit PKW)
- positive Auswirkungen auf die allgemeine Verkehrsbelastung (Pendler, die mit dem Rad fahren)
- kein Bau und Unterhalt von teuren Sportanlagen erforderlich (Beispiel Schwimmbad oder Eisbahn)
- somit auch keine Flächenversiegelung durch Bau von Sportanlagen
- keine Kosten zur Gefahrenabwehr (z.B. Ultras beim Fußball)
- Schärfung des Umweltbewußtseins der jugendlichen Sportler
usw.

Da gibt es nur wenige Sportarten, die in der Klimabilanz so gut dastehen wie das Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (30. August 2012)

MerkwÃ¼rdig, was die 
Marburger Rundschau aus dieser Pressemitteilung macht 
Dr. Thomas Spies (SPD): Frau Puttrich sieht den Wald vor lauter BÃ¤umen nicht!

Im Zuge der Initiative der Landesregierung fÃ¼r eine verÃ¤ndertes Hessisches Waldgesetz, welches Mountainbikern mehr Rechte einrÃ¤umen wÃ¼rde, gibt es im Land eine heftige Diskussion. Es werden zahlreiche Bedenken gegen die Umwelt- und SozialvertrÃ¤glichkeit von zunehmender âNutzungâ des Waldes durch Mountainbiker befÃ¼rchtet. 

Die haben schon einmal etwas recherchiert?


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. August 2012)

Es wird immer "lustiger" Reiter protestieren in Wiesbaden 

Ein Sprecher des Ministeriums betonte, dass sich für die Reiter nach dem Entwurf Puttrichs nichts ändere. *Die Betretungsrechte des Waldes seien ohnehin in einem Bundesgesetz geregelt.* Puttrich hat angekündigt, alle Beteiligten an einen Tisch zu holen, um einen Konsens zu finden. 

Da fehlen einem die Worte...


----------



## HelmutK (30. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da fehlen einem die Worte...



Nur nicht aufgeben  Wir haben das Thema jetzt über zwei Monate in den Medien gehalten und das war nicht nicht notwendig, sondern auch wichtig.

Aber vielleicht hat man mit dieser Aussage

"Die Betretungsrechte des Waldes seien ohnehin in einem Bundesgesetz geregelt."

zum Ausdruck bringen wollen, was wir schon lange sagen. In der Stellungnahme der DIMB kann man nämlich auch lesen, "dass das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald bereits nach § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 2 Bundeswaldgesetz gestattet sind."


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. August 2012)

Ich sollte vielleicht doch einmal nachfragen, was die Juristen am HMUELV von Beruf sind... und welche Qualifikation man als Sprecher des hessischen Umweltministeriums mitbringen muss...

Die letzten Verlautbarungen aus dem Ministerium sind einfach nur erbärmlich und das ganze Drumherum um den ursprünglichen Gesetzentwurf nimmt jetzt schon für die Entwurfsverfasser desaströse Züge an. 

Anscheinend sind die PR-Fachleute noch im Urlaub. 

*Wir nicht!!!*


----------



## franzam (31. August 2012)

...und die Qualifikation der Ministerin?


----------



## OPM (31. August 2012)

Läuft gerade auf 3Sat als Wiederholung einer Sendung von 1991; der unvermeidliche Waldbesitzer (das austriakische Waldbetretungsrecht sei "ein Auswuchs der sozialistischen Herrschaft der 70er")  ist dabei und die Argumente waren früher auch nicht besser.

Club 2
Thema: Sinn und Wahn des Sports
Moderation: Sigrid Pilz

"Club 2", das Talk-Format des ORF, hinterfragt vorgefertigte und dominierende Meinungen und Klischees. Diskutiert werden gesellschaftspolitische Themen ohne Tabus - mit Open End. Zu jeder Sendung sind circa sechs Gäste geladen, die etwas zu sagen haben.
(ORF)
Sendeende: 5:50 Uhr​


----------



## Der Kassenwart (31. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, was die
> Marburger Rundschau aus dieser Pressemitteilung macht
> Dr. Thomas Spies (SPD): Frau Puttrich sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!
> 
> ...



am besten finde ich die formulierung "betreutes regieren"


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2012)

moin,

gerade durch zufall mitbekommen:

ffh berichtet um 5 vor 8 über die situation hier am winterstein. nagelfallen und drahtseile eben...


----------



## Gonzo_MB (31. August 2012)

Podiumsdiskussion über das Gesetz am 19.09.!
Falls noch nicht bekannt:  http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/7

Einige von uns aus dem Südhessichen werden defintiv dabei sein.


----------



## bassenheimer (31. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Nur nicht aufgeben  Wir haben das Thema jetzt über zwei Monate in den Medien gehalten und das war nicht nicht notwendig, sondern auch wichtig.
> 
> Aber vielleicht hat man mit dieser Aussage
> 
> ...



Nein, hat man nicht. Das ist wieder so eine typische Nebelkerze und Desinformation. Im BWaldG steht nämlich auch dass die Landesgesetze *die Details dazu regeln*! - und je nach Bundesland bzw. Regierungspartei wird die Regel zur Ausnahme gemacht, zumindest beim reiten!
Die Regierenden sind nicht so dämlich, das nicht zu wissen. Sie tun vielleicht so. Sie wissen es sehr gut. Solche Verlautbarungen zielen darauf ab, dass die *Regierten *es nicht wissen, und sie weiter einzulullen, damit sie nicht auf die Strasse gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (31. August 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Podiumsdiskussion über das Gesetz am 19.09.!
> Falls noch nicht bekannt:  http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/7
> 
> Einige von uns aus dem Südhessichen werden defintiv dabei sein.



Interessant, dass die FDP - entgegen der anderlautenden sonst üblichen Verlautbarungen - nun doch eingesteht, dass der Gesetzentwurf eine Verschärfung des Betretungsrechts bewirkt:
Ein Kernpunkt der Kritik ist das Zugangsrecht zum Wald, *das im vorliegenden Entwurf verschärft werden soll. *


----------



## Matze1983 (31. August 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Podiumsdiskussion über das Gesetz am 19.09.!
> Falls noch nicht bekannt: http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/7
> 
> Einige von uns aus dem Südhessichen werden defintiv dabei sein.


 
Verdammt, da weile ich im Urlaub.


----------



## bergroff (31. August 2012)

Nach der recht guten Berichterstattung im Nordhessischen in letzter Zeit schlägt nun in der HNA von heute das Ritterschaftliche Stift im Lokalen zurück:

*Ritterschaftliches Stift klagt über rücksichtslose Radfahrer und begrüßt Verschärfung des Gesetzes*
[FONT="]Ärger um Rennstrecken im Kaufunger Wald - Tiere geraten in Panik[/FONT]

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/kaufungen/aerger-rennstrecken-wald-2481603.html


----------



## Dylan (31. August 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Nach der recht guten Berichterstattung im Nordhessischen in letzter Zeit schlägt nun in der HNA von heute das Ritterschaftliche Stift im Lokalen zurück:
> 
> *Ritterschaftliches Stift klagt über rücksichtslose Radfahrer und begrüßt Verschärfung des Gesetzes*
> [FONT="]Ärger um Rennstrecken im Kaufunger Wald - Tiere geraten in Panik[/FONT]
> ...



Ich hab mal den Link korrigiert:
edit: (obiger Link ging erst nicht, nun aber doch...??)
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/kreis-kassel/kaufungen/aerger-rennstrecken-wald-2481603.html


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. August 2012)

Auch dank der Freitzeitreiter bleibt das Thema weiterhin in der Presse präsent:
Protest hoch zu Ross

Ob das Gesetz von 1972 oder die Durchführungsbestimmungen von 1980 sind, könnte den Betroffenen eigentlich egal sein, da die Wege ohnehin nur befahren werden dürfen, wenn dadurch weder Schäden am Waldboden noch außergewöhnliche Schäden am Weg selbst entstehen.

Also wo ist das Problem?

Und als NABU und HGON würde ich mich auch schon langsam ärgern. Irgendwie werden diese Verbände nicht als Umweltverband wahrgenommen.


----------



## othu (31. August 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Nach der recht guten Berichterstattung im Nordhessischen in letzter Zeit schlägt nun in der HNA von heute das Ritterschaftliche Stift im Lokalen zurück:
> 
> *Ritterschaftliches Stift klagt über rücksichtslose Radfahrer und begrüßt Verschärfung des Gesetzes*
> [FONT="]Ärger um Rennstrecken im Kaufunger Wald - Tiere geraten in Panik[/FONT][/COLOR]
> ...






Ja, es ist nicht nur schrecklich, es ist fürchterlich:



> Revierleiter Jürgen Goldmann deutet auf eine schmale Fahrrinne zwischen den Bäumen



Eine schmale Fahrrinne, der Untergang des deutschen Waldes!




> Der Wald ist doch kein Abenteuerspielplatz 



Revierleiter Jürgen Goldmann hätte sicherlich auch Robin Hood mit ähnlichen Worten aus dem Wald geworfen 



> Wir haben einen Baum quer über die Strecke gelegt. Den haben sie dann einfach als Sprungschanze genutzt.



So ein Lumpenpack aber auch 



Wenn die möglichen Konsequenzen für unseren Sport nicht so ernst wären, wäre das alles nur lächerlich!


----------



## Dylan (31. August 2012)

othu schrieb:


> > âDer Wald ist doch kein Abenteuerspielplatz â



Das ist eigentlich auch eine traurige Aussage. FrÃ¼her waren die Menschen viel naturverbundener (ohne dem Wald zu schaden). Da haben Kinder noch im Wald gespielt, sich BaumhÃ¤user oder kleine HÃ¶hlen gebaut, an WasserlÃ¤ufen geplanscht...

Mit der Entfernung des Menschen von der Natur, wurden fÃ¼r die Kinder AbenteuerspielplÃ¤tze erfunden. Es wurde versucht, die Abenteuer der Natur DIN-gerecht im Mini-Format nachzubilden.

Und jetzt sind wir soweit, dass ein Abenteuerspielplatz als Negativ-Vergleich zu unserem Wald herangezogen wird. Abenteuer sind also nur noch auf AbenteuerspielplÃ¤tzen zu erleben! Ein Bundesland mit 42% Waldanteil fÃ¼rchtet um den Fortbestand seiner Natur, weil irgendwo ein paar Biker Ã¼ber einen Baumstamm gehopst sind. Damit soll kein illegaler Streckenbau verharmlost werden, aber die sollen doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!


----------



## bergroff (31. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> traurige Aussage. .. Da haben Kinder noch im Wald gespielt, sich Baumhäuser oder kleine Höhlen gebaut, an Wasserläufen geplanscht./quote]
> 
> Da haben einige wenige, vornehmlich kids "gespielt" und nun wird das hochgepuscht, was mehrere Jahre mehr oder weniger geduldet wurde.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz haben wir haben nun den Kontakt zu den "Rittern" gesucht und sind mal gespannt, ob man reden will und ob sich was bewegen lässt.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (31. August 2012)

habt ihr mal geschaut, wer bzw was das ritterschaftliche stift kaufungen ist?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritterschaftliches_Stift_Kaufungen

jetzt noch fragen? der adel als gesellschaftlicher stand existiert in D seit 1919 nicht mehr, aber diese belehnten und belandeten herren von und zu sind noch immer nicht in der neuzeit angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (31. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Interessant, dass die FDP - entgegen der anderlautenden sonst üblichen Verlautbarungen - nun doch eingesteht, dass der Gesetzentwurf eine Verschärfung des Betretungsrechts bewirkt:
> Ein Kernpunkt der Kritik ist das Zugangsrecht zum Wald, *das im vorliegenden Entwurf verschärft werden soll. *



Wird denn die DIMB da auch (offiziell) vertreten sein? In der Liste der Podiumsgäste ist nur der ADFC aufgeführt. Und was ist mit dem NABU als Gegenpol zum angemeldeten BUND? 

Und in welches Horn wird Herr Kohring von der Vereinigung d. Freizeitreiter u.-fahrer stoßen? Hat diese Vereinigung mittlerweile erkannt, daß mündliche "Versprechungen" der Politiker die Spucke nicht wert sind, mit denen sie gemacht wurden? Oder lassen die sich weiter davon einlullen und machen tendenziell eher Front gegen die Mountainbiker, um evtl. bei den ihnen ja angeblich "wohlgesonnenen" Politikern Punkte zu machen?

Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich das am 19.09. nach der Arbeit geregelt bekomme, in Eberstadt zu erscheinen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. August 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich auch eine traurige Aussage. Früher waren die Menschen viel naturverbundener (ohne dem Wald zu schaden). Da haben Kinder noch im Wald gespielt, sich Baumhäuser oder kleine Höhlen gebaut, an Wasserläufen geplanscht...
> 
> Mit der Entfernung des Menschen von der Natur, wurden für die Kinder Abenteuerspielplätze erfunden. Es wurde versucht, die Abenteuer der Natur DIN-gerecht im Mini-Format nachzubilden.
> 
> Und jetzt sind wir soweit, dass ein Abenteuerspielplatz als Negativ-Vergleich zu unserem Wald herangezogen wird. Abenteuer sind also nur noch auf Abenteuerspielplätzen zu erleben! Ein Bundesland mit 42% Waldanteil fürchtet um den Fortbestand seiner Natur, weil irgendwo ein paar Biker über einen Baumstamm gehopst sind. Damit soll kein illegaler Streckenbau verharmlost werden, aber die sollen doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen!



*NATUR IST DER BESTE SPIELRAUM FÜR KINDER
* (Naturerfahrungsräume)


----------



## Svenos (31. August 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Nach der recht guten Berichterstattung im Nordhessischen in letzter Zeit schlägt nun in der HNA von heute das Ritterschaftliche Stift im Lokalen zurück:
> 
> *Ritterschaftliches Stift klagt über rücksichtslose Radfahrer und begrüßt Verschärfung des Gesetzes*
> [FONT="]Ärger um Rennstrecken im Kaufunger Wald - Tiere geraten in Panik[/FONT]
> ...


 
Moin zusammen,

der o.g. Bericht ist aus meiner Sicht gar nicht so schlecht. Gerade Herr von Gilsa zeigt doch in schöner Offenheit (und wenig clever), um was es ihm geht. Wir brauchen noch mehr solcher "Steilvorlagen", die man mit sachlichen Kommentaren "waidgerecht" zerlegen kann. 
So gesehen möchte ich Herrn von Gilsa an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich für seinen Beitrag danken.


----------



## Svenos (31. August 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> habt ihr mal geschaut, wer bzw was das ritterschaftliche stift kaufungen ist?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritterschaftliches_Stift_Kaufungen
> 
> jetzt noch fragen? der adel als gesellschaftlicher stand existiert in D seit 1919 nicht mehr, aber diese belehnten und belandeten herren von und zu sind noch immer nicht in der neuzeit angekommen.


 

Ein Rentenverein für gescheiterte und verarmte Rittersleut. Wahrscheinlich durch EU-Mittel (Förderprogramme für Waldbesitz) noch schön finanziell vom Steuerzahler unterfüttert.
Damit könnte ich ja im Grunde leben, wenn die nicht immer wieder solche Einsätze bringen würden.

Die Franzosen haben das Problem 1789 anders gelöst (kleiner Scherz am Rande).


----------



## Dylan (31. August 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *NATUR IST DER BESTE SPIELRAUM FÜR KINDER
> * (Naturerfahrungsräume)



Das trifft die Sache genau! Danke für den Link!



> Langweilen sich Kinder nicht schnell in der Natur, weil sie gar nicht mehr wissen, was sie dort spielen sollen?
> 
> Dr. Schemel: Es ist teilweise schwierig, Sie haben Recht. Oft sind die Kinder und übrigens auch ihre Eltern von der Natur bereits entfremdet. Kinder wurden nie an Natur herangeführt und empfinden Angst oder Ekel, wenn sie mit Natur in Berührung kommen. In solchen Fällen ist es oft sinnvoll, Kinder in Naturerfahrungsräumen anfangs pädagogisch zu unterstützen, ihnen Spielideen zu vermitteln, ...



Erst im Wald das Radfahren verbieten und dann mit pädagogischer Unterstützung an "Naturerfahrungsräume" heranführen. 

Vielleicht kann man dem Artikel deshalb ja auch einige Argumente "pro Radfahren im Wald" entnehmen.


----------



## Svenos (31. August 2012)

> Erst im Wald das Radfahren verbieten und dann mit pädagogischer Unterstützung an "Naturerfahrungsräume" heranführen.


 
Das läuft dann so wie immer. Es werden mit hohem Aufwand "Ersatz- bzw. Zusatzangebote" geschaffen, die die Nutzer viel Geld kosten und in der Regel private Investoren reich machen. 
Dafür gibt es genügend Beispiele:

Bildung: Die staatlichen Schulen werden kaputtgespart und der private Bildungssekor profitiert.

Ernährung: Die Kinder werden mit falscher Ernährung erst fett gemacht und später mit teuren Ernährungsprogrammen und Diätnahrungsmitteln abgezockt.

Altersvorsorge: Die staatliche Rente wird nicht ausreichend reformiert und ausgestattet. Dafür gibt es private Angebote, die viel schlechter sind.

Es geht dabei immer nur um Geschäftsmodelle für private Unternehmer, die zu Lasten der Bürger gehen. Das passiert eben, wenn neoliberale Kräfte das Ruder in die Hände bekommen.
Und jetzt beim Waldgesetz geht das langfristig in die selbe Richtung. Wenn wir jetzt nicht eingreifen, brauchen wir uns in einigen Jahren nicht über eine Waldnutzungsgebühr wundern. Die entsprechenden Papiere sind garantiert schon in diversen Schubladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassenheimer (31. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich werde mal sehen, ob ich das am 19.09. nach der Arbeit geregelt bekomme, in Eberstadt zu erscheinen.


Ich auch.
Die geäusserten Befürchtungen sind nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen...


----------



## Tilman (31. August 2012)

Aus der Nachbarschaft:

Zu den Problemen, mit Betretungsproblemen (hier Genehmigungspflicht für eine organisierte Wanderung) als Nichtjurist fertigzuwerden

siehe Bericht Südwestpresse

und dto. Kommentar


----------



## Goldregen (31. August 2012)

Diese Meldung kommt seit heute Mittag im hr1-Radio in den Nachrichten:

»Ohne Helm wäre ich nicht mehr am Leben«
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...64775_costart,1_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html



> Fakt sei, die Vorfälle häuften sich seit der geplante Entwurf des neuen hessischen Waldgesetzes im Gespräch sei.


Und der erste idiotische Kommentar ist natürlich auch schon da...

Das ist genau das, was ich (und wohl nicht nur ich) befürchtet habe. Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal wieder beruhigen...


----------



## MissQuax (31. August 2012)

Zeigen da womöglich der Waldgesetz-Entwurf und die Desinformationspolitik des HMUELV "erste Früchte"?

Verschärfung der Situation am Winterstein - Selbstjustiz von einem/mehreren(?) Mountainbikehasser(n):

Ohne Helm wäre ich nicht mehr am Leben


----------



## HelmutK (31. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Wird denn die DIMB da auch (offiziell) vertreten sein?


 
Zumindest ist mir nicht bekannt, dass die DIMB eingeladen worden wäre. Aber wenn man sich die Ankündigung

"Die Meinungsbildung ist komplex und noch nicht abgeschlossen. Die FDP möchte mit ihrer Podiumsdiskussion Argumente hörbar machen und zu einer sachlichen Diskussion des Themas beitragen."

anschaut, dann stellt sich schon die Frage, ob eine Podiumsdiskussion ohne Beteiligung der Interessensvertreter der Mountainbiker diesem Anspruch gerecht wird. Immerhin geht es hier um ein Gesetz, das sich nach seiner eigenen Begründung explizit gegen Mountainbiker richtet. 

Aber wir können ja nicht nur diese Veranstaltung besuchen, sondern dort auch mal fragen, ob man lieber nur "über" Mountainbiker spricht und herzieht oder man auch "mit" Mountainbikern sprechen will. 

Die Fakten und Quellen zu den üblichen Vorurteilen haben wir im Rahmen unserer Stellungnahme veröffentlicht. Druckt Euch das aus, nehmt es mit und verteilt es an die Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung. Und stellt die Frage, ob man auf der Basis dieser wissenschaftlich gesicherten Erkenntnisse mit uns Mountainbikern sprechen und diskutieren will 

"Wir laden alle interessierten Bürgerinnen und Bürger dazu ein, an unserer Diskussion teilzunehmen und zur Meinungsbildung beizutragen." schreibt die FDP und da sollten wir sie beim Wort nehmen.


----------



## bassenheimer (31. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Selbstjustiz von einem/mehreren(?) Mountainbikehasser(n):
> Ohne Helm wäre ich nicht mehr am Leben


Ist es Zufall, dass der Wald rund um den Winterstein (ist leider Wetterau-, nicht Hochtaunuskreis...) absolut "jägerverseucht" ist, jeder 2. Weg als angebliche "Wildruhezone" abgesperrt, aber natürlich gespickt mit Hochsitzen ist? Und die Polizei ermittelt bloß wegen vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung..? Ob da ein Hilfsjäger durchgedreht hat, oder aufgehetzt wurde..?


----------



## franzam (31. August 2012)

Unterstellen würd ich mal niemanden pauschal etwas. Aber ich würde eine Anzeige wegen versuchten Totschlags machen. Versteckt installierte Fotofallen wären auch hilfreich.


----------



## MissQuax (31. August 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ... , sondern dort auch mal fragen, ob man lieber nur "über" Mountainbiker spricht und herzieht oder man auch "mit" Mountainbikern sprechen will.



Done! 



> E-Mail:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr May,
> 
> ...


----------



## Svenos (31. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Unterstellen würd ich mal niemanden pauschal etwas. Aber ich würde eine Anzeige wegen versuchten Totschlags machen. Versteckt installierte Fotofallen wären auch hilfreich.


 
Es kommt auch mal der Tag, da werden die "Fallensteller" und "Stöckchenleger" mal auf frischer Tat ertappt. 
Dann hat das spürbare - im besten Falle - juristische Folgen für diese Personen. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Abraxas87 (31. August 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Ist es Zufall, dass der Wald rund um den Winterstein (ist leider Wetterau-, nicht Hochtaunuskreis...) absolut "jägerverseucht" ist, jeder 2. Weg als angebliche "Wildruhezone" abgesperrt, aber natürlich gespickt mit Hochsitzen ist? Und die Polizei ermittelt bloß wegen vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung..? Ob da ein Hilfsjäger durchgedreht hat, oder aufgehetzt wurde..?



Also einen Großteil der Jäger, die in dem Gebiet Winterstein, Steinkopf unterwegs sind kenne ich persönlich und möchte fast ausschließen, dass einer von denen etwas mit den Fallen zu tun hat. Der ein oder andere von denen fährt gerne selbst mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2012)

ich bin ein âwintersteinerâ und mÃ¶chte bitten, dass wir uns mit mutmaÃungen zurÃ¼ckhalten. wir wissen nicht wer nÃ¤gel streut, drÃ¤hte spannt etc. wir wissen auch nicht, was am sonntag eigentlich passiert ist, die verunglÃ¼ckte kann sich nur an wenig erinnern. die unfallstelle ist aber keine, an der 2 biker innerhalb von 20 minuten ohne ersichtlichen grund zu fall kommen.


----------



## MissQuax (31. August 2012)

Den "Mini-Bild-Online"s sollte man echt in den Hintern treten! Nicht nur, daß sie nicht gescheit recherchieren und den Presse-Kodex mißachten - die betreiben durch absichtliche Verzerrung von Aussagen wohl gezielt negative Stimmungsmache gegen die Mountainbiker:



> Der Forst wollte lediglich auf Problematiken aufmerksam machen und ist für Gespräche Bereit, viele der negativen Argumente seien seitens der HNA zu überspitzt dargestellt und so nicht gewollt.
> Man habe kein Interresse an so einem "Problemartikel" gehabt!!



(Zitat Leserkommentar Ärger um Rennstrecken im Kaufunger Wald)


----------



## Svenos (31. August 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Den "Mini-Bild-Online"s sollte man echt in den Hintern treten! Nicht nur, daß sie nicht gescheit recherchieren und den Presse-Kodex mißachten - die betreiben durch absichtliche Verzerrung von Aussagen wohl gezielt negative Stimmungsmache gegen die Mountainbiker:
> 
> 
> 
> (Zitat Leserkommentar Ärger um Rennstrecken im Kaufunger Wald)


 
Wer`s glaubt... Ich würde eher sagen, dass dies nun ein hoffnungsloser Versuch der Schadensbegrenzung ist.
Die beiden Herren dürften vielleicht nicht gemerkt haben, dass sie etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen waren (Stichwort "Tunnelblick"), aber dass die Zeitung komplett den Tenor des Artikels gesetzt bzw. verfälscht hat, erscheint mir doch sehr fragwürdig. 
Die gut vernetzte Gegenseite arbeitet seit Wochen mit solch gezielten Provokationen und Übertreibungen. So ein Artikel geht nicht raus, ohne dass er von den Herren "abgesegnet" wurde. 

Die verarschen uns. Die Provokation und Lügen stehen jetzt im Raum und die Verantwortung wird der Zeitung zugeschoben, an der wir uns abarbeiten (sollen).
Nettes Spiel, aber wir sollten schlauer sein.


Zurück zur Sacharbeit.

Kommen morgen auch Biker zur Reiter-Demo? 
Falls Infos zu geheim, dann bitte eine PN


----------



## Der Kassenwart (31. August 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Diese Meldung kommt seit heute Mittag im hr1-Radio in den Nachrichten:
> 
> »Ohne Helm wäre ich nicht mehr am Leben«
> http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...64775_costart,1_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html
> ...



ich wollte auf der HP dieses blattes einen kommentar hinterlassen, denn genauso übel wie die tat finde ich den entsetzlich dummen und widerlichen zynischen kommentar, der da gleich an erster stelle abgesondert wurde. ich mußte aber erfahren, daß ich nach erfolgter registrierung keine berechtigung zum kommentieren habe, obwohl ich mich ja genau zu diesem zweck angemeldet habe. passiert das anderen auch?

und, typisch provinzschmierblatt, schlecht recherchiert und mit falscher wortwahl. anhand des bildes erkennt man leicht, daß es sich um einen ca. 1m breiten weg handelt und keinen trampelpfad. wann ist dieser schreiberling das letzte mal im wald gewesen?


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2012)

auf dem abgebildeten weg ist es gar nicht passiert, dort hatten wir nur vor einigen Wochen schon Schilder aufgehängt, um auf die nagelfallen aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (31. August 2012)

das ist ja noch bekloppter: einfach irgendeinen waldweg abzubilden.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (31. August 2012)

Falls es schon gepostet wurde bitte ich um Verzeihung:

Am 19.9. ist eine Podiumsdiskussion in Darmstadt Eberstadt zu dem Thema:

http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/7


----------



## Jekyll1000 (31. August 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Es kommt auch mal der Tag, da werden die "Fallensteller" und "Stöckchenleger" mal auf frischer Tat ertappt.



Da hilft vllt auch mal eine Fotofalle 
Soetwas lässt sich mit den heutigen _Spycams_ kostengünstig realisieren.


----------



## Svenos (1. September 2012)

Kurzer Bericht von der heutigen Reiterdemo in Wiesbaden:
Gegen 11:00 haben sich heute etwa 20-25 Reiter (zu Pferd) und 4 (!) Biker (auf dem Bike) vor der Hessischen Staatskanzlei eingefunden. Dann wurden ca. eine halbe Stunde mit einem Megafon die Kritikpunkte an dem neuen Gesetz dargestellt.
Damit wurde die (kurze) Aufmerksamkeit von ca. 30-40 Passanten erzeugt.
Die beteiligten Reiter waren engagiert, aber eben viel zu wenig. Zur Anzahl der Biker erübrigt sich ein Kommentar.

Ich hoffe mal stark, dass wir bei einer Biker-Demo mehr auf die Beine stellen. Ich dachte die Urlaubszeit ist vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. September 2012)

offensichtlich haben die reiter die tragweite noch nicht erkannt oder meinen, es beträfe sie nicht, weil allenthalben auf uns mountainbiker gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. September 2012)

Die ersten Pressereaktionen sind aber durchwegs positiv:
Reiter protestieren in Wiesbaden gegen geplantes Waldgesetz - Auch Radfahrer laufen Sturm

Reiter protestieren in Wiesbaden gegen Waldgesetz

"Taunus-Reiter" stürmen den Landtag

Demonstranten hoch zu Ross

... und auch die Reiter, die vor Ort waren, werden ihren Anteil dazu beigetragen haben, dass das Gesetz nicht so kommen wird, wie es mit heißer Nadel - aber wenig Verstand - gestrickt ist.


----------



## Svenos (1. September 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die ersten Pressereaktionen sind aber durchwegs positiv:
> Reiter protestieren in Wiesbaden gegen geplantes Waldgesetz - Auch Radfahrer laufen Sturm
> 
> Reiter protestieren in Wiesbaden gegen Waldgesetz
> ...



Ja, vom Ansatz her war das in Ordnung, nur leider viel zu wenig Leute. Wir Biker hätten das Ganze gut unterfüttern können. So heißt es in den Medien lediglich: "Die Radfahrer sind auch dagegen".
Das wäre eine gute Möglichkeit gewesen, den Schulterschluss mit den Reitern zu vollziehen. 
Aber die haben ja angekündigt wieder zu kommen, wenn das Gesetz nicht entscheidend geändert wird - also zweite Chance
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Leider schwirren in den betreffenden Redaktionen immer noch Falschinformationen herum, die per Kommentar zurecht gerückt werden müssen. Da zeigt sich mal wieder, dass der durchschnittliche Redakteur lieber abschreibt als selbst zu recherchieren. Google sei dank!


----------



## bassenheimer (2. September 2012)

Wenn Ihr Euch wundert warum sowenige Reiter in Wiesbaden waren, dann lest mal diese Meldung: http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...comment_id=35448637&offset=0&total_comments=2

Ich bin aber trotzdem nicht unzufrieden. Das Feedback der Wiesbadener war sehr gut. Wir kamen uns nicht vor wie auf verlorenem Posten vor der Staatskanzlei. Eine Menge Zuschauer kamen rüber vom Taunusstraßenfest; es war bestes Wetter. Die Pferde waren echte Sympathieträger. Schon allein das Aufhängerbild "free riding" in Bild online war die Aktion wert. Polizeieskorte gab's mit allem drum und dran, und wir waren auch nicht soviele dass wir die ganzen Autofahrer verärgert hätten. Und fast niemand hat bemerkt dass kaum ein Reiter die "gelben Nummern" trug... eine gelungener Cup der "Rebellen"...


----------



## doctorska (2. September 2012)

Ich war am Samstag mit noch 2 anderen Bikern leider der einzige der dort mit den Reitern zur Vertretung unserer Sportart dabei waren.!
Das ist lächerlich ! Wo sind den hier all diejenigen die sich seit diesem thread dazugehörig fühlen ?
Wo sind die Abordnungen aus den Radsportvereinen ?
Die Aufmerksamkeit von Passanten war perfekt da doch ein recht großes 
Polizeiaufgebot die Demo begleitete und die Straßen sperrte.


----------



## Svenos (2. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch wundert warum sowenige Reiter in Wiesbaden waren, dann lest mal diese Meldung: http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...comment_id=35448637&offset=0&total_comments=2
> 
> Ich bin aber trotzdem nicht unzufrieden. Das Feedback der Wiesbadener war sehr gut. Wir kamen uns nicht vor wie auf verlorenem Posten vor der Staatskanzlei. Eine Menge Zuschauer kamen rüber vom Taunusstraßenfest; es war bestes Wetter. Die Pferde waren echte Sympathieträger. Schon allein das Aufhängerbild "free riding" in Bild online war die Aktion wert. Polizeieskorte gab's mit allem drum und dran, und wir waren auch nicht soviele dass wir die ganzen Autofahrer verärgert hätten. Und fast niemand hat bemerkt dass kaum ein Reiter die "gelben Nummern" trug... eine gelungener Cup der "Rebellen"...



Mein Beileid zur Stellungnahme des Pferdesportverbandes Hessen. Wenn man solche Freunde hat, braucht man keine Feinde 

Wenn ich schon höre, dass da Einzelgespräche mit dem Ministerium geführt werden, obwohl ein runder Tisch angekündigt ist....
Der Widerstand gegen das Waldgesetz lebt auch ein Stück weit von der Solidarität der betroffenen Gruppen. Letztlich habe wir das gleiche Ziel.
Frau Puttrich versucht jetzt mit Einzelversprechungen nur den Widerstand zu zersplittern. Ich hoffe, dass die "standhaften" Reiter nicht darauf reinfallen.

PS: Die Pferdeäpfel hättet ihr ruhig vor der Staatskanzlei liegen lassen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (2. September 2012)

Gerade auf Westpol,

der BUND plant das Waldgesetz in NRW zu ändern.


Gegen die Jäger!!!!

Alle Tiere ausser Rot und Schwarzwild sollen unter Naturschutz gestellt werden.

Ich krieg mich gar nicht mehr ein vor Lachen.

Nichts mehr mit rumballern,auch keine Fallen mehr.

Aber der Bund ist ja laut Jägerschaft absolut kompetent,was den Forst angeht.

Vom Jäger zum gejagten.


Uwe


----------



## nightprowler (2. September 2012)




----------



## Svenos (2. September 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Gerade auf Westpol,
> 
> der BUND plant das Waldgesetz in NRW zu ändern.
> 
> ...



Der BUND NRW muss nicht zwangsläufig die gleiche Meinung haben wie der BUND Hessen 
Aber trotzdem eine coole Sache.

Wahrscheinlich werden die hessischen Jäger, dann Auffanglager für aus NRW geflüchtete Jäger einrichten. Ohje!!! Noch mehr Grünröcke in unseren Wäldern


----------



## Matze1983 (2. September 2012)

doctorska schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag mit noch 2 anderen Bikern leider der einzige der dort mit den Reitern zur Vertretung unserer Sportart dabei waren.!
> Das ist lächerlich ! Wo sind den hier all diejenigen die sich seit diesem thread dazugehörig fühlen ?



Ich habe erst am Donnerstag davon Wind bekommen... Da war es zu spät und Pferde sind nicht meine liebste Begleitung auf dem Rad. Aber ich bleibe dabei, wir Biker sollten selbst etwas starten. Es hieß hier bereits, eine Demo wird kommen. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MissQuax (2. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Mein Beileid zur Stellungnahme des Pferdesportverbandes Hessen. Wenn man solche Freunde hat, braucht man keine Feinde



Die Führungsriege des Pferdesportverbandes Hessen e.V. scheint das Denken wohl den Pferden zu überlassen - weil die die größeren Köpfe haben!


----------



## ko5tik (3. September 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Die Führungsriege des Pferdesportverbandes Hessen e.V. scheint das Denken wohl den Pferden zu überlassen - weil die die größeren Köpfe haben!



Bei der Umweltministerin scheint es Labrador zu sein


----------



## Paul_FfM (3. September 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Gerade auf Westpol,
> 
> der BUND plant das Waldgesetz in NRW zu ändern.
> 
> ...



Naja, für eine Gesetzesänderung benötigt man immer noch einen Landtag, der diese auch beschließt. Der BUND als Verband kann ja viel planen, Realität wird das nicht werden.

P.


----------



## Svenos (3. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Naja, für eine Gesetzesänderung benötigt man immer noch einen Landtag, der diese auch beschließt. Der BUND als Verband kann ja viel planen, Realität wird das nicht werden.
> 
> P.


 
Klar, aber es tut mal ganz gut die Jäger in der Defensive zu sehen. Mit Forderungen und flotten Sprüchen sind die immer schnell bei der Hand, aber die Herren und Damen sitzen (was den Umweltschutz angeht) im Glashaus. Viele merken das nur nicht.


----------



## nightprowler (3. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Naja, für eine Gesetzesänderung benötigt man immer noch einen Landtag, der diese auch beschließt. Der BUND als Verband kann ja viel planen, Realität wird das nicht werden.
> 
> P.



Das ist schon klar,
aber die gezeigten Jäger schoben schon ganz schön Panik.

Schadenfreude ist die reinste Freude.

Uwe


----------



## othu (3. September 2012)

Immerhin war am Samstag in der Rheinischen Post (sehr große Tageszeitung in NRW) die Hauptschlagzeile, dass Jäger in NRW nicht mehr mit Blei schießen dürfen, die Welt ist also gerettet.

Die Bundeswehr trennt den Müll in Kunduz (den der afghanische Müllentsorger dann wieder auf einen Haufen kippt), die Jäger in NRW schießen mit bleifreier Munition, wir alle füllen aus Lebensmittel gemachten Treibstoff in unsere Autos und die Mountainbikefahrer machen den Wald kaputt. Schön wenn die Welt so einfach ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Naja, für eine Gesetzesänderung benötigt man immer noch einen Landtag, der diese auch beschließt. Der BUND als Verband kann ja viel planen, Realität wird das nicht werden.
> P.



genau wie in hessen. da plant der hessenforst ein neues waldgesetz 
das darf auch nicht realität werden.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (3. September 2012)

Der Spiegel hat jetzt auch das Thema "entdeckt" (Inhaltsverzeichnis unter Sport)...
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/


----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. September 2012)

der titel läßt nichts gutes hoffen: "in deutschen wäldern mehren sich die konflikte mit mountainbikern".
ich hab den artikel nicht gelesen, aber damit scheint die schuldfrage ja schon geklärt.


----------



## Svenos (3. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> der titel läßt nichts gutes hoffen: "in deutschen wäldern mehren sich die konflikte mit mountainbikern".
> ich hab den artikel nicht gelesen, aber damit scheint die schuldfrage ja schon geklärt.


 
Wie der Artikel auch immer ausgefallen ist, kann man ihn ja kommentieren. 
Diese Reichweite bietet jedenfalls keines der "Wochenblättchen", die i.d.R. darüber berichten. Also positiv denken und das Beste daraus machen


----------



## Goldregen (3. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch wundert warum sowenige Reiter in Wiesbaden waren, dann lest mal diese Meldung: http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...comment_id=35448637&offset=0&total_comments=2
> 
> Ich bin aber trotzdem nicht unzufrieden. Das Feedback der Wiesbadener war sehr gut. Wir kamen uns nicht vor wie auf verlorenem Posten vor der Staatskanzlei. Eine Menge Zuschauer kamen rüber vom Taunusstraßenfest; es war bestes Wetter. Die Pferde waren echte Sympathieträger. Schon allein das Aufhängerbild "free riding" in Bild online war die Aktion wert. Polizeieskorte gab's mit allem drum und dran, und wir waren auch nicht soviele dass wir die ganzen Autofahrer verärgert hätten. Und fast niemand hat bemerkt dass kaum ein Reiter die "gelben Nummern" trug... eine gelungener Cup der "Rebellen"...



 Schön, dass du soweit zufrieden bist und es auch deinen Mitstreitern Spaß gemacht hat (und das Foto ist echt klasse!). Ein paar mehr Reiter und auch Biker wären natürlich nicht schlecht gewesen, aber so wie du die Situation und die Reaktionen beschreibst, hört es sich doch gut an. Ihr habt Aufmerksamkeit erregt und - ganz wichtig! - einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen, das ist doch super! 

Die Meinung und Meldung dieses Reiterverbandes ist besonders unverständlich, wenn man auf deren Facebook-Hauptseite die direkt daneben stehende Meldung vom 26. August (also zwei Tage zuvor) liest: Dort werfen sie einem Politiker vor, dass er sich an sein Versprechen nicht mehr zu erinnern scheint, rufen zu einer Demo nur vier Tage später auf und sagen, dass die Lage wirklich ernst sei. Sie erleben hier also gerade ganz aktuell, wie so etwas auf politischer Ebene läuft und was solche Versprechen wert sind, aber in Sachen Waldgesetz verhalten sie sich wieder ganz genau so  

War eigentlich zu dem erwähnten Gespräch mit Vertretern der Natursportverbände am 7. August 2012 im HMUELV noch jemand (z.B. auch  die DIMB) eingeladen und anwesend? Ich konnte dazu bisher keinerlei anderweitigen Infos finden und habe momentan den Eindruck, dass ausschließlich die Vertreter dieses Pferdesportverbandes dort (eingeladen) waren. 



> der titel läßt nichts gutes hoffen: "in deutschen wäldern mehren sich die konflikte mit mountainbikern".
> ich hab den artikel nicht gelesen, aber damit scheint die schuldfrage ja schon geklärt.


 Puh, das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an. Wäre sehr schade, wenn die auch auf diesen Hetzkampagnen-Zug aufgesprungen sein sollten.  Da bin ich echt gespannt 

Bis dahin kann man sich ja mal diesen Artikel zu Gemüte führen. Weg Ist Weg Der ist von 1976 und es geht natürlich nicht um Mountainbiker, aber trotzdem kommt mir sehr vieles sehr bekannt vor. 
Dieser hier von 1997 Schilderwald im Forst ist auch ganz nett. (Den könnte man auch den naiven Reitern und ihren Verbänden mal zur Erinnerung vorhalten.) 
Es war also irgendwie alles schon einmal da.  Nur sind es heute die Mountainbiker gegen die geschossen wird.


----------



## Svenos (3. September 2012)

Wenn es um Ursachenforschung für das neue Waldgesetz geht, dürfte diese Veranstaltung sicherlich hilfreich sein (http://www.hessen-forst.de/service/...Bewirtschaftung_2012_09_13_Friedrichsdorf.pdf)

Den Bergiff "Holzmobilisierung" finde ich besonders griffig.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. September 2012)

ich komme soeben aus der buchhandlung meines vertrauens, wo ich den besagten spiegel-artikel gelesen habe. zum kauf des blattes hatte ich nach der lektüre keine lust mehr.

es wird sich zwar bemüht, vielen sichtweisen der problematik raum zu geben, so kommt auch der "präsi" zu wort, doch der verfasser bleibt in den gängigen klischees stecken: mountainbiker werden pauschal downhillern gleichgesetzt. sie preschen mit 50 sachen durchs unterholz, buddeln deutschlandweit den wald um, verscheuchen den schwarzstorch, bauen schanzen, brechen sich reihenweise die knochen u landen in der notaufnahme.
wer jemals die notaufnahme einer deutschen stadt nachts an einem wochenende von innen gesehen hat, weiß, daß die allermeisten verletzungen alkoholbedingt zu stande kommen, durch unfälle und schlägereien. bei jedem fußballtraining verletzen sich mehr leute als beim mountainbiken. die problematik der systematischen wald- und wegezerstörung durch den einsatz von harvestern bleibt selbstverständlich außen vor.

dieser artikel trägt leider nicht zur klärung der problematik bei. im gegenteil, seine undifferenzierte sichtweise schadet uns. daher unbedingt kommentieren und unsere sichtweise darlegen!


----------



## Tilman (3. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wenn es um Ursachenforschung für das neue Waldgesetz geht, dürfte diese Veranstaltung sicherlich hilfreich sein (http://www.hessen-forst.de/service/...Bewirtschaftung_2012_09_13_Friedrichsdorf.pdf)
> 
> Den Begriff "Holzmobilisierung" finde ich besonders griffig.



Das ist eine relativ normale Tagung ohne viel Hintersinn. So oft, wie im Wald Holz gemacht wird, ist das schon rein quantitativ für Wege-Fragen uninteressant, zumal auch schon jetzt Wege zum "Holz-Machen" gesperrt werden dürfen, wenn dies sonst mit Gefahren für Biker verbunden wäre.

Ich habe mich jedoch als DIMB angemeldet, weil wir den Anspruch erheben, über Dinge etwas zu wissen, über die wir reden. 

Andere mögen über MTB reden, ohne viel darüber zu wissen, was Gerüchte bis hin zur üblen Nachrede zur Folge hat. Das kritisieren wir dann ja auch artikuliert, und mögen manche Politiker und Verbandsfunktionäre das noch so oft als "aggressiv" abtun, weil ihnen die Argumente fehlen.


----------



## Tilman (3. September 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Der Spiegel hat jetzt auch das Thema "entdeckt" (Inhaltsverzeichnis unter Sport)...
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/



....aber nicht zum erstenmal, siehe PDF-Anhang vor fast 30 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (3. September 2012)

Ist vielleicht schon jemand im Spiegel-Forum angemeldet? Im Sport würde sich ein Link zu diesem Thread bestimmt gut machen... mal etwas anderes als Fußball! ;-)

Gerade angemeldet, komme aber mit dem Spiegel-Forum nicht klar...


----------



## Tilman (3. September 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht schon jemand im Spiegel-Forum angemeldet? Im Sport würde sich ein Link zu diesem Thread bestimmt gut machen... mal etwas anderes als Fußball! ;-)
> 
> Gerade angemeldet, komme aber mit dem Spiegel-Forum nicht klar...



Themen setzt die Redaktion, habe aber gerade dort angeregt, einen Thread zum Thema eröffnen.


----------



## Svenos (3. September 2012)

Habe folgenden Leserbrief an den Spiegel geschickt:

Sehr geehrte Spiegel-Redaktion,
als langjÃ¤hriger Spiegelleser waren fÃ¼r mich die grÃ¼ndliche Recherche und objektive Berichterstattung immer die wesentlichen QualitÃ¤tskriterien, anhand derer sich der Spiegel von anderen Magazinen wohltuend abhebt. Leider gilt dies nicht fÃ¼r ihren Bericht âTrendsport â Zoff im Unterholzâ  (Ausgabe 36, S.107). Bei den meisten Themen, Ã¼ber die Sie berichten fÃ¤llt mir die Beurteilung zugegebenermaÃen schwer und ich muss auf Ihrer ObjektivitÃ¤t und SeriositÃ¤t vertrauen.
Da ich dem MTB-Sport seit seinen AnfÃ¤ngen in Deutschland (seit 1988) eng verbunden bin, kann ich mich in aller Bescheidenheit als âExpertenâ bei den angesprochenen Themen und als Kenner der Biker-Szene bezeichnen. Somit sehe ich mich in der Lage zu dem Artikel qualifiziert Stellung zu nehmen.
Der Artikel von Herrn Eberle ist nachweislich schlecht recherchiert und gibt Ã¼ber weite Strecken einseitig die von der Forst- und Jagdlobby geschÃ¼rten Vorurteile und Unwahrheiten Ã¼ber den MTB-Sport wieder. Dies ist man in der laufenden Diskussion um das geplante hessische Waldgesetz von âProvinzblÃ¤tternâ â die um lokale Werbekunden fÃ¼rchten - zwar gewÃ¶hnt. Dass sich der Spiegel offenbar auf dieses Niveau herab lÃ¤sst, hat mich doch sehr enttÃ¤uscht.
Wenn Herr Eberle nur 3 Stunden im Internet recherchiert hÃ¤tte, wÃ¤re ihm sicherlich aufgefallen, dass er sich mit seinem Artikel in den Dienst der privaten Waldbesitzer und JÃ¤ger stellt, die mit einer geschickten Lobbypolitik und gezielten Diffamierungen eine umfassende EinschrÃ¤nkung des Betretungsrechts in hessischen WÃ¤ldern â und zwar fÃ¼r alle Erholungssuchenden â durchsetzen will. Die Mountainbiker dienen hierbei nur als nÃ¼tzliches Feindbild, um das Gesetz rechtfertigen zu kÃ¶nnen. Frau Puttrich â die nachweislich der Holzindustrie sehr nahe steht â vertritt ungeniert die Partialinteressen einer kleinen Gruppe, die in Ruhe den Holzbestand âmobilisierenâ (zu deutsch: ernten) und auf die Pirsch gehen will. Da stÃ¶ren Erholungssuchende einfach. Mit den Radfahrern sollen nÃ¤mlich auch die Reiter, Kutscher und Rollstuhlfahrer kÃ¼nftig auf die breiten âWaldautobahnenâ verbannt werden, was die Interessenskonflikte mit FuÃgÃ¤ngern nur weiter verschÃ¤rft.
Dass sich neben den SportverbÃ¤nden auch SPD, GrÃ¼ne, Teile der FDP, der NABU Hessen, die IHK, die hessische Gesellschaft fÃ¼r Ornithologie und Naturschutz (um nur die wichtigsten zu nennen) entschieden gegen den Gesetzentwurf aussprechen, sollte Beleg genug sein, dass der VorstoÃ von Frau Puttrich alles andere, als der von ihr propagierte âfaire Interessenausgleichâ ist.
Diese offensichtliche  Klientelpolitik der Ministerin zu Lasten der breiten BevÃ¶lkerung ist der eigentliche Skandal, der das âFutterâ fÃ¼r einen Spiegel-Bericht bietet, nicht ein paar Jugendliche, die stellenweise im Wald âbuddelnâ.
Die im Bericht exemplarisch dargestellten âDownhillerâ sind eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit, die meiner Erfahrung nach bei weniger als 1% der MTB-Fahrer liegen dÃ¼rfte. Selbst der Sprecher des Umweltministeriums (Thorsten Neels)  musste eingestehen, dass es auf Ã¼ber 99% der WaldflÃ¤che keine Probleme durch Mountainbiker gibt. SpÃ¤testens hier sollte ein Journalist in GrÃ¼beln kommen.
Das immer wieder angesprochene âRasen durchs Dickichtâ ist leider eines der MÃ¤rchen, das gerne von den selbsternannten âNaturschÃ¼tzernâ der Forst- und Jagdlobby  bemÃ¼ht wird. Mit einem MTB durchs Unterholz oder Dickicht (also abseits eines Weges) zu rasen ist technisch nicht wirklich mÃ¶glich bzw. sinnvoll.  Meist endet dies sehr schnell mit einem Sturz oder technischen Defekt. 
AuÃerdem ist dies nach der bisherigen Gesetzeslage schon verboten und kann entsprechend geahndet werden. Daher drÃ¤ngt sich an dieser Stelle die Frage auf, warum mit dem neuen Gesetz etwas verboten werden soll, was jetzt schon nicht erlaubt ist.
Die mit Abstand Ã¼berwiegende Zahl der MTB-Fahrer hÃ¤lt sich an die von der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbiker (kurz DIMB) aufgestellten âTrail-Rulesâ, die ein sozial- und umweltvertrÃ¤gliches Verhalten der Sportler einfordern. Einige âschwarze Schafeâ wird es â wie immer im Leben â weiterhin geben. Es kÃ¤me ja auch keiner auf die Idee das Autofahren zu verbieten, weil sich einige nicht an die Regeln halten.
Es ist unbestritten, dass illegale Trails von âDownhill-Fahrern â angelegt werden. Es stellt sich nur die Frage warum. Die Politik redet zwar immer davon, dass solche Entwicklungen (Ãnderung des Freizeitverhaltens) durch die Schaffung von legalen Angeboten kanalisiert werden sollen, doch passiert ist bisher sehr wenig. Am Feldberg (Frankfurt) versuchen Sportler seit nahezu 10 Jahren eine legale Trainingsstrecke zu bekommen und werden vom Forst und den BehÃ¶rden immer wieder âvertrÃ¶stetâ. In der Landeshauptstadt Wiesbaden lÃ¤uft ein Ã¤hnliches Verfahren seit etwa 2 Jahren â Erfolg ungewiss. Dass dann einige Sportler den Glauben an unsere politischen Institutionen verlieren und âeigene Wegeâ suchen, halte ich zumindest fÃ¼r nachvollziehbar.
Ich habe die stille Hoffnung, dass der genannte Artikel ein âAusrutscherâ war und nicht stellvertretend fÃ¼r die journalistische Arbeit des Spiegels steht. 
Das Thema wird auf jeden Fall weiterhin in den Medien prÃ¤sent sein, da sich die Radfahrer auf einen langanhaltenden und kreativen Widerstand einrichten. Denn eines ist sicher â Radfahrer haben nicht nur beim Radeln einen langen Atem.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen

Svenos




Mal sehen, ob es eine Reaktion gibt. Ich habe ja schon lange keine Ilusionen mehr bezÃ¼glich Ethos und RecherchequalitÃ¤t bei den heutigen Journalisten (habe fast tÃ¤glich mit Redakteuren aus dem Bereich der "Bewegtbilder" zu tun), aber dem Spiegel hÃ¤tte ich mehr zugetraut.


----------



## franzam (3. September 2012)

find ich sehr gelungen


----------



## Hebus (3. September 2012)

Auch von mir 

Ein Hinweis auf die "Literaturseite" der DIMB waere noch toll gewesen. Ansonsten aber sehr gelungen. Danke fuer deine Arbeit.

lg


----------



## MissQuax (3. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> find ich sehr gelungen



Absolut! Auch von mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldregen (4. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Leserbrief an den Spiegel


----------



## Tilman (4. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Habe folgenden Leserbrief an den Spiegel geschickt: (....)



Sehr gelungen, nur als Leserbrief zu lang, um abgedruckt zu werden.


----------



## bassenheimer (4. September 2012)

Es scheint keine mountainbikenden SPIEGEL-Redakteure zu geben, während Reiter und Pferdezüchter dort eine Lobby haben, wie bei früheren Gelegenheiten feststellbar war. Da müsst Ihr etwas tun; das von dieser Zeitschrift vermittelte Meinungsbild ist nicht ganz unbedeutend...
Ich bezweifle allerdings dass man in "Hamburch" das downhillfahren aus eigener Anschauung kennt, und man eher Vorurteile widergibt.
Interessant fand ich die Recherche beim BGU in Frankfurt, wobei die angebliche Steigerung der Mountainbike-Verletzten von 5% p.a. natürlich ins Verhältnis gesetzt werden muss zur (mit Sicherheit größeren) Wachstumsrate dieser Sportart. Als vor knapp 30 Jahren die Freizeitreiterbewegung boomte wurden die steigenden Reitunfälle auch überall beklagt; inzwischen redet da niemand mehr drüber. Das ist wohl auch immer so, dass das Sicherheitsdenken sich bei den Leuten erst entwickeln muss.


----------



## Svenos (4. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Sehr gelungen, nur als Leserbrief zu lang, um abgedruckt zu werden.


 
Vielleicht druckt der Spiegel ja einen Auszug. 
Es wäre toll, wenn die Redaktion in ähnlichen Leserbriefen "ertrinken" würde. Ich konnte ja längst nicht alle Punkte ausführlich bearbeiten. 
Also ran an den PC .

Wäre jedenfalls enorm hilfreich, wenn sich der Spiegel dem Thema "Waldgesetz" unvoreingenommen annehmen würde. Das Potential für eine "Skandalgeschichte" liefert Frau Puttrich ja genügend


----------



## Dylan (4. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Es scheint keine mountainbikenden SPIEGEL-Redakteure zu geben,...
> Ich bezweifle allerdings dass man in "Hamburch" das downhillfahren aus eigener Anschauung kennt,...



Na zumindest erstellen sie Videos dazu:
Immer am Limit: Downhill-Mountainbiker und die Entstehung illegaler Waldpisten
(Hab nicht gesehen, ob der Link hier schon gepostet wurde.)


----------



## Jeronimo (4. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Habe folgenden Leserbrief an den Spiegel geschickt:
> 
> 
> Großartig ! Wirklich gut gemacht.


----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle allerdings dass man in "Hamburch" das downhillfahren aus eigener Anschauung kennt, und man eher Vorurteile widergibt.



In Hamburg gibt es leider schon so einige "Buddler".... Sind gerne mal ein "öffentliches" Ärgerniss.


----------



## Svenos (4. September 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Na zumindest erstellen sie Videos dazu:
> Immer am Limit: Downhill-Mountainbiker und die Entstehung illegaler Waldpisten
> (Hab nicht gesehen, ob der Link hier schon gepostet wurde.)


 
Das Video bestätigt mal wieder meine These, dass die Leute nicht mehr klar denken können, wenn das rote Licht einer Kamera angeht. 
Der Biker-Kollege ist ja über jedes Stöckchen gesprungen, dass man ihm hingehalten hat. Hat der gedacht, dass das ein Imagefilm über das Downhill-Fahren wird??? 
Sorry, das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Jeronimo (4. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Das Video bestätigt mal wieder meine These, dass die Leute nicht mehr klar denken können, wenn das rote Licht einer Kamera angeht.
> Der Biker-Kollege ist ja über jedes Stöckchen gesprungen, dass man ihm hingehalten hat. Hat der gedacht, dass das ein Imagefilm über das Downhill-Fahren wird???
> Sorry, das musste mal gesagt werden.



sehe ich leider auch so


----------



## powderJO (4. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob es eine Reaktion gibt. Ich habe ja schon lange keine Ilusionen mehr bezüglich Ethos und Recherchequalität bei den heutigen Journalisten (habe fast täglich mit Redakteuren aus dem Bereich der "Bewegtbilder" zu tun), aber dem Spiegel hätte ich mehr zugetraut.



tja, der spiegel ist tief gesunken. dennoch: super leserbrief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (4. September 2012)

Das wird heute bzw. morgen im Hessischen Landtag besprochen (http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/7/06027.pdf und http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/4/06044.pdf). Ist zwar im Grunde schon bekannt, aber der Vollständigkeit halber nochmals hochgeladen.


----------



## client (4. September 2012)

*Rösler will Naturschutz für den Netzausbau einschränken*


http://www.strom-magazin.de/stromma...-fuer-den-netzausbau-einschraenken_32288.html


Wenn ich das im Licht der Waldgesetz- Diskussion betrachte........!
Gibt es "dreckigeres" Geschäft, als Politik? 
Keine Berufsgruppe vereint mehr Heuchler und Lügner in seinen eigenen Reihen (Das Wort Betrüger habe ich noch vergessen, wenn ich die ganzen Wahlversprechen betrachte).


----------



## Svenos (5. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> *Rösler will Naturschutz für den Netzausbau einschränken*
> 
> 
> http://www.strom-magazin.de/stromma...-fuer-den-netzausbau-einschraenken_32288.html
> ...


 
Hast Du etwas anderes erwartet?
Die gute Nachricht ist: Der kleine Philipp wird eh bald Geschichte sein. Soviel Inkompetenz ist selbst der FDP zuviel


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. September 2012)

der bubi und sein alberner vorschlag sollte uns doch bestätigen in unserer position. einerseits wird wg eines handtuchbreiten pfades gejammert, als würde das gleichgewicht im biotop gleich kippen, andererseits ist es kein problem für "holzmobilisierung" und stromtrassen breite schneisen selbst durch naturschutzgebiete zu ziehen.
welch dreckige heuchelei. dieses pack ist vollkommen unwählbar!


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. September 2012)

Wenn die Vernunft siegt: 
Erfolgreiche «Trail-Teilet»

Was in Bayern oder in Graubünden mit gegenseitigem Respekt und Rücksichtnahme funktioniert, sollte sich auch in Hessen verwirklichen lassen.


----------



## Dylan (5. September 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn die Vernunft siegt:
> Erfolgreiche «Trail-Teilet»
> 
> Was in Bayern oder in Graubünden mit gegenseitigem Respekt und Rücksichtnahme funktioniert, sollte sich auch in Hessen verwirklichen lassen.



Ein wirklich interessanter Artikel!


> Jeder Mountainbiker, der ein Bergbahnticket löst, erhält ein Informationsblatt mit den Verhaltensregeln sowie eine Fahrradklingel, um sich auf den Trails bemerkbar zu machen.




Ich fürchte nur, diese Art, pragmatisch und ideenreich an die Lösung eines vermeintlichen Problems heranzugehen, ist nicht Sache einer so konservativen Partei wie der CDU in Hessen. Dafür ist Frau Puttrich wohl auch nicht phantasievoll genug. Verbote und Strafandrohungen entsprechen eben mehr deren Denkweise.

PS: Interessant auch, die Diskussion unter dem Artikel. Die Biker reden von Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme, die Wanderer pochen auf ihr Recht, den _Mountainbikern müsse man erstmal gesunden Menschenverstand beibringen..._


----------



## Svenos (5. September 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn die Vernunft siegt:
> Erfolgreiche «Trail-Teilet»
> 
> Was in Bayern oder in Graubünden mit gegenseitigem Respekt und Rücksichtnahme funktioniert, sollte sich auch in Hessen verwirklichen lassen.


 
Zumal das Konfliktpotential in den Bergen eher etwas höher ist, als in unseren Breiten. Wenn mir unter der Woche im Training ein Spaziergänger / Wanderer begegnet ist das eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Bei uns sind viele schmale Wanderwege fast nicht mehr sichtbar, weil zugewachsen. Ohne die Biker wäre das Wegenetz rund um Wiesbaden kaum noch vorhanden. 
So gesehen müssten uns die Wanderer doch dankbar sein, oder?
Okay, das war jetzt etwas zu optimistisch...

Ich habe da eh eine eigene These: Die Wanderer von heute sind die E-Bike-Fahrer von morgen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. September 2012)

> Die BÃ¼ndner Gesetzgebung ist klar: Mountainbiking ist auf Wanderwegen erlaubt, soweit nicht explizit verboten.



Das wird auch die CDU in Hessen noch zustande bekommen kÃ¶nnen. 
Sie sucht ja nach eigenem Bekunden genau danach: 
âWir haben stets fÃ¼r einen fairen Interessensausgleich und gegenseitiges VerstÃ¤ndnis und RÃ¼cksichtnahme plÃ¤diert. So wollen wir einen Weg finden, der unterschiedliche Gesichtspunkte unter einen Hut bekommt. Ich denke, wir sind auf einem guten Weg. Die Regelungen im Detail werden wir uns nach der AnhÃ¶rung sicherlich noch einmal genau anschauenâ, so Stephan.

Die DIMB hat in ihrer Stellungnahme den Weg dazu aufgezeigt. 
Es ist nun an der CDU aus den Stellungnahmen der VergÃ¤nde, wie angekÃ¼ndigt, die entsprechenden SchlÃ¼sse zu ziehen.
Bei Einhaltung des von einigen VerbÃ¤nden in einer Resolution "RÃ¼cksichtnahme im Wald" geforderten Gebots der gegenseitigen RÃ¼cksichtnahme, sind insbesondere auf schmalen Wegen zwischen Radfahrern und FuÃgÃ¤ngern keine Probleme zu erwarten. Hierzu hat die DIMB in ihrer Stellungnahme bewÃ¤hrte verbindliche Regelungen konkret vorgeschlagen.

Daran sollte man die CDU bei jeder Gelegenheit erinnern.


----------



## Paul_FfM (5. September 2012)

War gestern seit längerem mal wieder im Taunus biken und bin arg frustriert. 

Wie es aussieht brauchen die Förster/Jäger/Waldbesitzer gar kein neues Waldgesetz. In der Gegend zwischen Hohemark, Saalburg und Feldberg waren viele Wege massiv durch gefällte Bäume, Äste etc... versperrt. Und zwar nicht illegal angelegte Trails sondern Pfade und Wege, die schon lange existieren und früher einmal Wanderwege waren. Die rechtliche Bedeutung solcher Sperren  geht mE gegen Null, aber lästig sind sie allemal. Und sie lassen nicht erwarten, dass die vom HMUELV angekündigten Verbesserungen für uns Biker jemals kommen werden.

P.

P.S. Fußgänger habe ich hingegen nur auf dem Feldbergplateau getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> War gestern seit längerem mal wieder im Taunus biken und bin arg frustriert.
> 
> Wie es aussieht brauchen die Förster/Jäger/Waldbesitzer gar kein neues Waldgesetz. In der Gegend zwischen Hohemark, Saalburg und Feldberg waren viele Wege massiv durch gefällte Bäume, Äste etc... versperrt. Und zwar nicht illegal angelegte Trails sondern Pfade und Wege, die schon lange existieren und früher einmal Wanderwege waren. Die rechtliche Bedeutung solcher Sperren  geht mE gegen Null, aber lästig sind sie allemal. Und sie lassen nicht erwarten, dass die vom HMUELV angekündigten Verbesserungen für uns Biker jemals kommen werden.
> 
> ...




habe deshalb schon zig sektionen des taununsklubs angeschrieben, 
denn die sollten ja ein interesse haben, das auch ältere wanderer, die nicht mehr so fit sind, um alle 5 meter über einen baum zu klettern, ungehindert gehen können. haben sie scheinbar nicht - reaktion gleich null. 

auch probiert habe ich redaktionen diverser zeitungen auf das thema zu stoßen - reaktion auch gleich null.


----------



## Svenos (5. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> War gestern seit längerem mal wieder im Taunus biken und bin arg frustriert.
> 
> Wie es aussieht brauchen die Förster/Jäger/Waldbesitzer gar kein neues Waldgesetz. In der Gegend zwischen Hohemark, Saalburg und Feldberg waren viele Wege massiv durch gefällte Bäume, Äste etc... versperrt. Und zwar nicht illegal angelegte Trails sondern Pfade und Wege, die schon lange existieren und früher einmal Wanderwege waren. Die rechtliche Bedeutung solcher Sperren geht mE gegen Null, aber lästig sind sie allemal. Und sie lassen nicht erwarten, dass die vom HMUELV angekündigten Verbesserungen für uns Biker jemals kommen werden.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die Wege noch als Wanderwege gekennzeichnet bzw. erkennbar sind, dann würde ich das mit Fotos dokumentieren und dem örtlichen Wander- oder Tourismusverein zur Kenntnis geben. 
Die freuen sich bestimmt über den Hinweis von einem aufmerksamen "Wanderer".  Früher oder später bekommt der Forst dann Druck.
_Ziehe meinen Vorschlag aufgrund der Erfahrungen von powderJo offiziell zurück._

Wenn es nicht gerade ganze Bäume sind, räume ich bei uns die Wege konsequent frei. Das ist ein gutes Training für Rumpf und Arme (gut gegen zu schwache Rückenmuskulatur). 
Das Spiel wiederholt sich i.d.R. 2-3 Mal, dann geht den "Stöckchenlegern" meist die Luft aus. Eigentlich hätten die "Stöckchenleger" keine Chance, wir sind einfach in der Überzahl. Leider sind viele Biker zu bequem und lassen sich so von vorhandenen Wegen vertreiben.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. September 2012)

solange es nur stöckchen sind, ist wegräumen od drüberfahren kein problem. aber wenn massiv bäume quer gelegt werden, gibt es nach kurzer zeit eine umgehung bzw umfahrung. d.h. eine sperre im weg hält die wenigsten davon ab, diesen weiter zu nutzen. das ergebnis ist dann sozusagen "mehr weg", also das gegenteil dessen, was die blockade erreichen sollte. aber die deppen hören nicht auf damit. when will they ever learn...


----------



## Svenos (5. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> solange es nur stöckchen sind, ist wegräumen od drüberfahren kein problem. aber wenn massiv bäume quer gelegt werden, gibt es nach kurzer zeit eine umgehung bzw umfahrung. d.h. eine sperre im weg hält die wenigsten davon ab, diesen weiter zu nutzen. das ergebnis ist dann sozusagen "mehr weg", also das gegenteil dessen, was die blockade erreichen sollte. aber die deppen hören nicht auf damit. when will they ever learn...


 

Das Problem mit der Umfahrung (je nach Ausprägung) ist nur, dass dann die Gegenseite das als "wilden Trail" auslegt, weil abseits des Weges.
Bei Baumsperren bis 30 cm habe ich dann auch schon mal zufällig eine Säge zur Hand .


----------



## Jekyll1000 (5. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ... aber die deppen hören nicht auf damit. when will they ever learn...



Die _Stöckchenleger_ sehr wohl lernfähig - leider in negativen Sinne. Im Siegengebirge werden die Stöckchen im Dutzend neuerdings auch _längs_ gelegt, so dass ein Drüberfahren schon gefährlich werden kann.

Ich sage nur: Fotofalle ! Einen _Stöckchenleger_ mit stichhaltigem Beweis erwischt und die anderen überlegen sich künftig, ob sie das Risiko eingehen von einer _Spycam_ aufgenommen zu werden


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. September 2012)

im 7geb sind sie der zeit weit voraus. schon bei meiner ersten tour da im jahre 2000 durften wir wanderer bestaunen, die in regelmäßigen abständen steinpyramiden auf die wege türmten. da herrscht offenbar ein besonders bikefeindliches klima.
wie wäre es denn mit einer schönen aussagekräftigen fotomappe? wenn diese gefahrenherde, wie auch die DIMB rät, systematisch festgehalten werden (vllt noch mit dem gestürzten radfahrer daneben), kann man juristisch dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (5. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ..die in regelmäßigen abständen steinpyramiden auf die wege türmten. .


 
Das nenne ich mal kreativ. Auf so tolle Ideen kommen die bei uns im Taunus nicht. Vielleicht ist das ja Kunst und die Biker-Rambos haben das einfach nicht verstanden
Ich habe jetzt bei Wiesbaden erlebt, dass (vermutlich) ein Jäger in Sichtweite von seinem Hochsitz eine komplette Forststraße auf 200 Meter Länge mit Holzsperren versehen hat. 
Was würde ich mich kaputtlachen, wenn der mit seinem SUV in der eigenen Sperre hängen bleiben würde.

Mal was anderes:
Am kommenden Samstag veranstaltet die Landeshauptstadt Wiesbaden ein sogenanntes "Sport- und Radfestival" (http://www.wiesbaden.de/sport/sportveranstaltungen/veranstaltungen/sport-und-radfestival.php)
Ist da von Seiten DIMB etwas geplant? eine bessere Plattform dürfte es kaum geben.

Ich habe gerade beim RSC Wiesbaden eine Anfrage laufen, ob da was im Rahmen des City-Kriteriums was geht. Warte noch auf Rückmeldung.
Habe gerade die Zusage bekommen, da geht was!!!!


----------



## ko5tik (5. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Umfahrung (je nach Ausprägung) ist nur, dass dann die Gegenseite das als "wilden Trail" auslegt, weil abseits des Weges.
> Bei Baumsperren bis 30 cm habe ich dann auch schon mal zufällig eine Säge zur Hand .



...  bei Ergo-Outdoor gibt es wunderbare Drahtsägen -  wiegt nut 20 Gramm, passt in jeder Werkzeugtasche  und kostet etwa 7 Euro


----------



## Jekyll1000 (5. September 2012)

@Kassenwart:

Das Klima zw. MTBlern und Wanderern ist eigentlich in 7G ok. Ich bin dort schließlich fast jede Woche unterwegs und ab und an ergibt sich auch mal ein freundliches Gespräch. Der Ton mach eben die Musik. Und Bekloppte gibt es über all, ob nun am Steuer eines Autos, auf dem MTB oder eben in Wanderschuhen.

BTW: Spycams sind sehr günstig und sogar mit Motion Detection zu bekommen. Bspw. diese HIER! Ich glaube, ich hole mir mal eine


----------



## Holger24 (5. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> im 7geb sind sie der zeit weit voraus. schon bei meiner ersten tour da im jahre 2000 durften wir wanderer bestaunen, die in regelmäßigen abständen steinpyramiden auf die wege türmten. da herrscht offenbar ein besonders bikefeindliches klima.



Denke mal, dass das nicht unbedingt bikerfeindlich motiviert ist.... 

>> Klick hier: Steinpyramiden <<


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. September 2012)

oh doch! aber das is noch gar nix; die schlimmsten beispiele finden sich in mittelamerika und ägypten!


----------



## bassenheimer (5. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht brauchen die Förster/Jäger/Waldbesitzer gar kein neues Waldgesetz. In der Gegend zwischen Hohemark, Saalburg und Feldberg waren viele Wege massiv durch gefällte Bäume, Äste etc... versperrt. Und zwar nicht illegal angelegte Trails sondern Pfade und Wege, die schon lange existieren und früher einmal Wanderwege waren. Die rechtliche Bedeutung solcher Sperren  geht mE gegen Null, aber lästig sind sie allemal.


Willkommen im Club! Reiter sind solche Sperren schon lang gewohnt. Manche sind sogar besonders dreist und hängen noch ein Schild "Gesperrt, Wildruhezone!" dran. Das kann zum Rohrkrepierer werden, wenn die zuständige Jagdbehörde, die Wildruhezonen zu genehmigen hat, diese gar nicht kennt...
Aber wir kennen auch eine Alternative: HessenForst lässt in einem Waldstück Bäume fällen, natürlich so wie heute üblich durch einen Betrieb der mindestens 100km weit weg ist, also der Forstarbeiter ganz sicher nicht dran interessiert ist die Wege offenzuhalten weil er mit Holz aus demselben Wald sein Haus heizt, und hinterher sind alle Wege durch dieses Waldstück nur noch befahrbar für Fahrzeuge mit 1m Bodenfreiheit...
Nach solchen Arbeiten bleibt soviel tote Biomasse im Wald zurück dass niemand über Windräder im Wald reden müsste, wenn man's denn nutzen würde! Aber falls das viele Totholz mal Feuer fangen sollte - Brandschneisen? = unbekannt - kommt nicht mal mehr die Feuerwehr in den Wald, denn die Waldwege sind ja alle verrammelt, damit  Jäger ungestört von Bikern und Reitern jagen können.


----------



## rayc (5. September 2012)

Wenn man sich doch mal in solche Wildruhezonen reintraut, ist man über die Dichte der Hochstände überrascht.
Scheint also eine übliche Taktik zu sein.

ray


----------



## Svenos (5. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club! Reiter sind solche Sperren schon lang gewohnt. Manche sind sogar besonders dreist und hängen noch ein Schild "Gesperrt, Wildruhezone!" dran. Das kann zum Rohrkrepierer werden, wenn die zuständige Jagdbehörde, die Wildruhezonen zu genehmigen hat, diese gar nicht kennt...
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan (5. September 2012)

Man sieht hier ganz deutlich, welche Schäden durch Mountainbikes verursacht werden: 





*Wanderweg im Erzgebirge*

Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7088624#post7088624


----------



## Tilman (5. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Das wird heute bzw. morgen im Hessischen Landtag besprochen (http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/7/06027.pdf und http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/4/06044.pdf). Ist zwar im Grunde schon bekannt, aber der Vollständigkeit halber nochmals hochgeladen.



....wobei die Formulierung in der SPD-Anfrage 

_Der Hessische Landtag kritisiert das fehlende Engagement der Landesregierung, eine dringend notwendige friedenstiftende Lösung *bezüglich des bekannten Konflikts* zwischen Sportlern, Erholungssuchenden, Forstwirtschaft, dem Naturschutz und den Waldbesitzern zur Nutzung des Waldes herbeizuführen.

_nicht so ganz gelungen ist, denn dieser Konflikt findet ja wohl eher online und nicht im Wald statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (6. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> ....wobei die Formulierung in der SPD-Anfrage
> 
> _Der Hessische Landtag kritisiert das fehlende Engagement der Landesregierung, eine dringend notwendige friedenstiftende Lösung *bezüglich des bekannten Konflikts* zwischen Sportlern, Erholungssuchenden, Forstwirtschaft, dem Naturschutz und den Waldbesitzern zur Nutzung des Waldes herbeizuführen._
> 
> nicht so ganz gelungen ist, denn dieser Konflikt findet ja wohl eher online und nicht im Wald statt.


 
Es ist leider immer das Gleiche mit der SPD. Mit einer klaren Position besteht die Gefahr, dass man "klare Kante" zeigt und möglicherweise irgend jemand auf die Füße tritt. Ein SPD-Stadtverordneter hat mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass man auf jeden Fall die Belange der Senioren im Auge hat.
Wie hat der Kabarettist Georg Schramm mal so treffend formuliert:
"Die SPD macht in jede Hose, die man ihr hinhält"

Es zeigen mal wieder die typisch hessischen Verhältnisse, wenn schon die FDP (zumindest teilweise) die Rolle der Opposition einnimmt.


----------



## jan84 (6. September 2012)

Wenn man sich mal in sonen Bikepark reintraut scheint die Dichte an Trails doch recht hochsein. Die Wildruhezonen, die Bikeparks der Jäger ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bassenheimer (6. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ein SPD-Stadtverordneter hat mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass man auf jeden Fall die Belange der Senioren im Auge hat.


Wenn man sich die Mitgliederstruktur der SPD anschaut, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich. Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker: das scheint ein Generationskonflikt zu sein. Die Forderung nach gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und Toleranz wird da von einigen schon als "Zumutung" empfunden...


----------



## karldergrosse (6. September 2012)

Ein wenig weiteres Öl ins Diskussionsfeuer dieses Themas wirft die dieswöchige Ausgabe des SPIEGEL, mit dem Titel: "Zoff im Unterholz. Mountainbiker erobern die Wälder. sie rasen durchs Dickicht und springen über selbst gebaute Schanzen. Waldbesitzer und Förster sind empört." 
Dazu ein Video, das zwei Freerider mit Protektoren + Integralhelm durch den Wald brettert. Mal ehrlich, ist DAS die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker? Ich glaube doch wohl nicht. Hier wird der Eindruck erweckt, grundsätzlich alle Biker würden sich mit Spaten und Schaufel ihren eigenen Bikepark im Forstgelände schaffen. Ich halte das für tendenziös und nicht im Sinne einer ausgewogenen Berichterstattung.


----------



## karldergrosse (6. September 2012)

Sorry, habe gerade mal vorgeblättert und den Leserbrief von "Elitepartner" zum Spiegelbericht gelesen. Sehr gut geschrieben, unterschreibe ich sofort. Den würde ich direkt an die Spiegelredaktion schicken.


----------



## Svenos (6. September 2012)

karldergrosse schrieb:


> Sorry, habe gerade mal vorgeblättert und den Leserbrief von "Elitepartner" zum Spiegelbericht gelesen. Sehr gut geschrieben, unterschreibe ich sofort. Den würde ich direkt an die Spiegelredaktion schicken.


 
Ist geschehen, bisher aber noch kein feedback...


----------



## Goldregen (6. September 2012)

Um bezüglich der flächendeckend nicht vorhandenen Konflikte nicht immer wieder den Pressesprecher des Ministeriums zu zitieren, zitiere ich zur Abwechslung mal den geschäftsführender Direktor der hessischen Waldbesitzer Herrn Christian R., welcher am 25.04.2012 ebenfalls über das mediale Rumstapfen der hessische Umweltministerin im Forstamt Königstein berichtet hat und dazu u.a. schreibt: 
"Gegenüber der *großen Zahl der Mountainbiker und Radfahrer, die im Wald auf den festen Wegen bleiben*, bereitet die *kleine Minderheit* der Downhillbiker Jägern, Naturschutzer und Förstern zunehmend ernsthafte Probleme." 
Man beachte, dass es hier nur um ein bestimmtes, begrenztes und seit Jahren problematisches Gebiet geht und von Konflikten mit anderen Waldbesuchern keine Rede ist. http://cms-20.de/hesswald.de/2012/04/mountainbiking-im-wald/

Habe dabei noch diesen Artikel entdeckt, den ich noch nicht kannte: http://cms-20.de/hesswald.de/2012/08/schutz-des-waldes-hat-vorrang/ 
(Fazit: Es sind immer die anderen Schuld. Die angegebene Autorin (?) ist übrigens bloß Mitarbeiterin der Geschäftsführung)

Und nach der bisherigen Zensur von Kommentaren ist jetzt erstaunlicherweise endlich mal einer freigeschaltet!


----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2012)

das finde ich ist eine harte nummer:
zitat:âDer Waldbesitzerverband und die SDW bedauern die emotionale Debatte um das Mountainbiken im Wald. Sie fordern die Deutsche Mountainbike Initiative auf, Mitglieder und Mountainbiker nicht weiter durch falsche Informationen und weit Ã¼berzogene Darstellungen angeblicher Folgen des Gesetzentwurfs der Landesregierung aufzubringen. Wer den Mountainbikern einredet, der Gesetzentwurf bedeute das Ende des Mountainbikesports im Waldâ, schafft eine emotional aufgeladene Situation, in der eine konstruktive Auseinandersetzung mit dem Problem kaum noch mÃ¶glich ist. Mit der angezettelten âWutbiker-Kampagneâ  demonstriert die Deutsche Mountainbike initiative nicht nur unsportliches Verhalten, sondern nimmt dabei in Kauf, dass Mountainbiker Rechte anderer geradezu sprichwÃ¶rtlich Ã¼ber den Haufen fahren."

nach wie vor bleibt man die antwort schuldig, wie in zukunft trails ausgewiesen werden sollen, wie das ganze von statten gehen soll. auch auf direkte nachfrage, worin die erleichterung fÃ¼r die ausweisung von trails bestehen soll, erhÃ¤lt man nur ausweichende antworten.


----------



## jan84 (6. September 2012)

Wen sprechen die eigentlich an? Wer ist die Deutsche Mountainbike Initiative...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2012)

rischdisch... das recherchieren von namen und inhalten liegt denen auch nicht so....


----------



## Der Kassenwart (6. September 2012)

was, kennt ihr die DMBI nicht?? ;-)
der FessenHorst und wildbesatzerverbund wundern sich über die zugegeben teilweise heftigen reaktionen (aber wer hat denn hier wem den haufen auf den tisch gemacht?) versuchen den spieß umzudrehen und uns MTB-fahrer als unsachlich und unkonstruktiv hinzustellen. das wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Svenos (6. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> was, kennt ihr die DMBI nicht?? ;-)
> der FessenHorst und wildbesatzerverbund wundern sich über die zugegeben teilweise heftigen reaktionen (aber wer hat den hier wem den haufen auf den tisch gemacht?) versuchen den spies umzudrehen und uns MTB-fahrer als unsachlich und unkonstruktiv hinzustellen. das wird nicht funktionieren.


 
Ich habe den Beitrag mal entsprechend (sachlich) kommentiert. Mal sehen, ob das online geht. Falls nicht hier der Text:

Der Beitrag Schutz des Waldes hat Vorrang zeigt auf ein Neues, dass weder der Hessische Waldbesitzerverband, noch die Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald in der Lage (oder gewillt) sind eine sachorientierte Diskussion zur geplanten Neuregelung des Betretungsrechts zu führen.
Da wird den Radfahrern vorgeworfen, dass sie durch Falschinformationen und überzogene Darstellungen die Diskussion emotional aufladen würden. 
Dann erklären sie mir bitte doch mal folgenden Sachverhalt:
Mit dem Verweis auf die Anlage illegaler Trails (siehe Bilder), die nach der heutigen Gesetzeslage schon nicht erlaubt sind, wird eine künftige Beschränkung der Radfahrer auf breite Forststraßen begründet. Diese Argumentation ist schlichtweg unlogisch und wurde bisher in keinem Statement durch die Befürworter nachvollziehbar erläutert.
Sie argumentieren weiter, dass Radfahrer flächendeckend neue Wege anlegen würden, die dann von anderen Waldbesuchern als offizielle Wege interpretiert und genutzt werden würden. Dies ist zum einen eine völlig überzogene und realitätsfremde Darstellung, die sich bestenfalls auf einige wenige Hot-Spots in Hessen anwenden lässt. Zum anderen stellt sich auch hier die Frage, wie die geplante Wegebreitenregelung, dies verhindern sollte. Das würde ja den Schluss nahe legen, dass die Breite eines Weges oder Pfades eine Aussage darüber zulässt, ob er legal oder illegal ist. Dieser Logik folgend könnten doch illegale Biker auf die Idee kommen ihre Trails künftig so breit anzulegen, dass sie von einem Auto befahren werden können. Ein ortsunkundiger Radfahrer, Reiter, Kutscher oder Rollstuhlfahrer würde diesen Weg dann als zulässig interpretieren und eine Benutzung des Weges als regelkonform erachten. Spätestens hier wird klar, wie untauglich eine Wegebreitenregelung in der Praxis ist. Sie erzeugt nur mehr Unsicherheit und Konflikte. Aber vielleicht ist das ja das Ziel?!
Von daher wäre es hilfreich, wenn die Befürworter endlich mal ihre tatsächlichen Beweggründe offenlegen und nicht immer den Naturschutz und die Sorge um die Fußgänger anführen würden. Damit machen Sie sich nämlich zunehmend unglaubwürdig. 
Wenn es um wirtschaftliche Interessen geht (Schäden durch Radfahrer), lassen diese sich doch bestimmt mit Zahlen unterlegen. Das wäre eine Grundlage auf der man dann kontrovers  aber sachlich  diskutieren könnte.

Wir müssen bei jeder Gelegenheit auf diese Widersprüche in der Argumentation aufmerksam machen. Sie konnten von der Gegenseite bis heute noch nicht ausgeräumt werden.


----------



## othu (6. September 2012)

Zumindest bei uns in der Gegend ("Stadtwald") entstehen neue Wege eher durch Spaziergänger u.v.a. durch Hundebesitzer, als durch Radfahrer.
Durch MTBler eigentlich nur, wenn mal wieder ein Baum im Weg liegt und umfahren werden will.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (6. September 2012)

@svenos: ich hätte die bodenverdichtung durch massiven harvestereinsatz, sowie die großflächige reduzierung nutzbarer waldfläche durch ständige wegverbreiterungen erwähnt.
damit wird zweifelsohne mehr zerstört, als es alle biker gemeinsam in den letzten zehn jahren getan haben.
das entlarvt die vorgeschobene argumentation von naturschutz, die immer dann ausgepackt wird, wenn es darum geht, uns was reinzuwürgen.


----------



## Svenos (6. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> @svenos: ich hätte die bodenverdichtung durch massiven harvestereinsatz, sowie die großflächige reduzierung nutzbarer waldfläche durch ständige wegverbreiterungen erwähnt.
> damit wird zweifelsohne mehr zerstört, als es alle biker gemeinsam in den letzten zehn jahren getan haben.
> das entlarvt die vorgeschobene argumentation von naturschutz, die immer dann ausgepackt wird, wenn es darum geht, uns was reinzuwürgen.


 
Ich wollte noch etwas "Futter" für andere Kommentatoren übrig lassen 

Also ran an den PC, denen mus der Server platzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (6. September 2012)

Es sieht mir so aus, als wenn die "Waldvereinigungen" eine Strategie festgelegt haben: zu beaupten, dass der DIMB die Unwahrheit verbreitet.

Folgender Mailverkehr mit Hr. von Eisenhart Rothe, LandesgeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald Landesverband Hessen e.V. zur Kenntniss (persÃ¶nliche Daten habe ich anonymisiert). Ihr mÃ¼sst von unten nach oben lesen:



> -------- Original-Nachricht --------
> Betreff: Re: Ihre Webseitenmeldung zum neuen Hessischen Waldgesetz
> Datum: Wed, 05 Sep 2012 21:54:49 +0200
> Von:  Micha555
> ...


----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2012)

der text dieses herren ist gesprochen wie geschrieben immer der gleiche.... mir hat er aber noch vorgeworfen, ich wäre ein lobbyist der dimb. da musste ich am telefon auch mal laut lachen und nicht nur schmunzeln.


----------



## prince67 (6. September 2012)

> Schauen  Sie bitte in               §15 (5) des Gesetzesentwurfs                in Zusammenhang mit §16 Abs. 4 und §17. Draus geht hervor,                dass eben extra für bestimmte               Nutzergruppen, seien es  Reiter, Wanderer oder eben auch               Mountainbiker bestimmte                Wege extra und exklusiv ausgewiesen werden können.


Toll erstmal verbieten und dann in 1,2,... Jahren (oder auch nie) wieder häppchenwiese erlauben. 
Und dann das ganze als Fortschritt hinstellen.


----------



## Goldregen (6. September 2012)

Noch eine Anmerkung zu der Behauptung: "Der Waldbesitzerverband und die SDW bedauern die emotionale Debatte um das Mountainbiken im Wald." 
Dieser Waldbesitzerverband  allen voran Herr Michael v.d.T.  sind wirklich eine Paradebeispiel für erfolgreiche Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, das muss man ihnen echt lassen. Dieses 'Gutmenschentun' und die Scheinheiligkeit und Heuchelei dieser Herren sind kaum auszuhalten. 

So wird z.B. hier und hier u.a. von einer Podiumsdiskussion zwischen den Waldbesitzern und Gruppen, wie Mountainbikern, Joggern, Wanderern, Reitern und Geocachern berichtet. Hört sich alles super an, kein normaler Mensch wird diese Veranstaltung weiter hinterfragen und ein positives Bild dieses Verbandes abspeichern. (Die Veranstaltung ist übrigens auch hinsichtlich anderer Themen noch ganz interessant (z.B. 'Energiewende'))

Dann sollte man sich mal diesen Bericht aus dem Publikum durchlesen: 
" Eingeschossen haben sich die Beteiligten vor Allem auf die Mountainbiker. . Daneben *eine Fotomontage eines Mountainbikers, der über eine ängstliche Wildkatze springt*. *Da wurden ordentlich plakativ Ängste geschürt,* "

Der Waldbesitzerverband bedauert also die emotionale Debatte um das Mountainbiken im Wald?!? So, so 
(Die Geocacher wurden tatsächlich zu dieser Veranstaltung eingeladen, aber wurden auch Mountainbiker eingeladen? Und wer ist denn dieser "Vertreter irgendeines Stadtwaldes" der da als Mountainbiker sprach???)

Der SDW-Hessen ist ja schon vor längerem durch seine unsachliche Art und Unterstellungen aufgefallen #1774. Aber was dieser Herr v.E.R in dem Schriftverkehr im vorangehenden Eintrag von sich gibt, übertrifft selbst das noch 
Der Herr hat offenbar schon seit vielen Jahre mit Radfahrern ein Problem, denn bereits im Jahre 2006 hat er im Rahmen der Neufassung des hessischen Naturschutzgesetzes behauptet, dass "ein großes Konfliktpotential zwischen Radfahrern (insbesondere querfeldein) und anderen Interessengruppen" besteht (ULA-AV-048-T4.pdf, §7 S. 34 bzw. -246-).


----------



## rayc (6. September 2012)

http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/7



> "Fortschritt oder Irrweg - Welche Regeln braucht der Wald?"
> 
> Mittwoch, 19.9.2012 um 19:30 Uhr
> im Haus der Vereine, Oberstraße 16, 64297 DA-Eberstadt
> ...



Es wurde hier schon mal gepostet, sorry fürs wiederholen.
Der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald ist mit Christoph von Eisenhart Rothe bei dieser Veranstaltung vertreten.

ray


----------



## othu (6. September 2012)

Vorsichtshalber hat man mal keinen Vertreter der Mountainbiker eingeladen...


----------



## Svenos (6. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Vorsichtshalber hat man mal keinen Vertreter der Mountainbiker eingeladen...


 
Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, läuft da eine Anfrage in Richtung FDP. Ergebnis wurde bisher noch nicht gepostet.
Aber den Termin könnte man ja nutzen, um bei der einen oder anderen Frage zu "bohren".


----------



## bassenheimer (6. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Dieser Waldbesitzerverband  allen voran Herr Michael v.d.T.  sind wirklich eine Paradebeispiel für erfolgreiche Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, das muss man ihnen echt lassen


Wobei ihnen die CDU-FDP Landespolitik auch stark behilflich ist, indem sie sich so brav hinter diese adligen Herren stellen, als ob die auch die Interessen des Staates und der Kommunen als die größten Waldbesitzer in Hessen (76%) vertreten. Stattdessen vertreten sie nur die PRIVATEN Waldbesitzer, also maximal 24% - weit weniger in der Realität, weil die kleinen Waldbesitzer (Durchschnittsgröße je Waldbesitz: 3ha) kaum alle Mitglied in diesem feinen Verband sein werden. Deswegen ist allein der Name Waldbesitzerverband anmaßend. Von diesen kleinen Wald-Parzellen wird die Hälfte von Hessen Forst mitbetreut, und ein erheblicher Anteil vermutlich gar nicht bewirtschaftet sein. Zum Vergleich: ein Eigenjagdrecht gibt's erst ab 75ha. Dafür dass sie also eigentlich nur die eigenen Interessen als jagdliebende Großwaldbesitzer vertreten, hauen die adligen Herren ganz schön auf die Pauke - die Chuzpe muss man erst mal haben!


----------



## Svenos (6. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Wobei ihnen die CDU-FDP Landespolitik auch stark behilflich ist, indem sie sich so brav hinter diese adligen Herren stellen, als ob die auch die Interessen des Staates und der Kommunen.... !


 
Diese Tatsachen werden leider von den Medien bisher nicht wahrgenommen. 
Es geht am Ende um die Pfründe von wenigen 100 oder 1000 Personen, die sich zur staatstragenden Elite zählen.


----------



## powderJO (6. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch etwas "Futter" für andere Kommentatoren übrig lassen
> 
> Also ran an den PC, denen mus der Server platzen!



done. ich ahne aber, auf der website wird nix davon landen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (6. September 2012)

karldergrosse schrieb:


> Den würde ich direkt an die Spiegelredaktion schicken.



Und was bringt das? 
Die antworten nicht einmal auf sachliche Leserbriefe!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (6. September 2012)

es reicht ja schon aus, diese abzudrucken.


----------



## Goldregen (6. September 2012)

Zu der Podiumsdiskussion in DA: Dieser Herr v.E.R. ist ja nun allseits bekannt, aber den Herrn Rolf S. kannte ich noch nicht. Ist dieses Papier Der Wald ist für alle da, aber nicht für alles von ihm schon bekannt? (Sorry, falls ja, aber ich komme bei all den Berichten etc. echt kaum hinterher ) 

  Habe es bisher nur quergelesen, aber das hat auch erstmal gereicht ... Also für mich hat sich der BUND Hessen mit seiner unsachlichen und polemischen Art jetzt wirklich endgültig disqualifiziert! 

  Eigentlich dürfte nur einer dieser beiden Herren auf dem Podium sitzen, denn beide vertreten einen Naturschutzverein und darüber hinaus auch ähnliche (identische?) Positionen. (Zu einer seit vielen Jahren auffälligen Kongruenz von BUND und SDW hatte sich ja hier schon mal jemand geäußert#*1727*.)

Was kann man denn von den genannten Vertretern des Allgemeinen Sportclub und dem ADFC erwarten?

  P.S.: Könnte mir vielleicht jemand den Spiegelartikel als (lesbaren ) Scan per E-Mail zukommen lassen?


----------



## Goldregen (6. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wenn es um Ursachenforschung für das neue Waldgesetz geht, dürfte diese Veranstaltung sicherlich hilfreich sein (http://www.hessen-forst.de/service/...Bewirtschaftung_2012_09_13_Friedrichsdorf.pdf)
> 
> Den Bergiff "Holzmobilisierung" finde ich besonders griffig.



Ist zumindest eine aktuell sehr interessante Veranstaltung für das Nachbardorf, dessen 'Anzeiger' durch seinen schlechten Journalismus auffällt:
Herr im eigenen Wald oder Herr im eigenen Wald FNP vom 15. August 2012


----------



## Mountain77 (6. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> P.S.: Könnte mir vielleicht jemand den Spiegelartikel als (lesbaren ) Scan per E-Mail zukommen lassen?



Ich habe den Artikel gestern auch nur am Zeitungsstand gelesen. 
Es ist ein Standart-Spiegel-Lückenfüller zwischen den gut recherchierten Artikeln. Schnell geschrieben, wenig bis kein Tiefgang und etwas reißerisch. 
Wer schon Vorurteile gegen unseren Sport hat bekommt diesen noch einmal bestätigt. 
Wer sich ansatzweise für den MTB Sport interessiert, erfährt leider überhaupt nichts über die eigentlich Vielfalt die dieses Hobby ausmacht, evtl. nur über einen gewissen "Kick" beim Downhill fahren.


----------



## HelmutK (6. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Vorsichtshalber hat man mal keinen Vertreter der Mountainbiker eingeladen...



Denn da bestünde durchaus die Gefahr, dass tatsächlich jemand kommt 

Andernorts ist man da schon ein wenig weiter, spricht mit allen Betroffenen und gibt uns im Studio live - eine sehr interessante Erfahrung - die Möglichkeit, für einen Runden Tisch zu werben.

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_muensterland.xml


----------



## Goldregen (6. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Andernorts ist man da schon ein wenig weiter, spricht mit allen Betroffenen und gibt uns im Studio live - eine sehr interessante Erfahrung - die Möglichkeit, für einen Runden Tisch zu werben.
> 
> http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_muensterland.xml



Wow!  So eine offene sachliche Herangehensweise ist man ja gar nicht mehr gewohnt...


----------



## Mountain77 (6. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Wow!  So eine offene sachliche Herangehensweise ist man ja gar nicht mehr gewohnt...


 Schon mal um einiges besser als der Bericht in der Lokalzeit Bielefelde vor einigen Wochen,ausgewogener.


----------



## client (6. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Denn da bestünde durchaus die Gefahr, dass tatsächlich jemand kommt
> 
> Andernorts ist man da schon ein wenig weiter, spricht mit allen Betroffenen und gibt uns im Studio live - eine sehr interessante Erfahrung - die Möglichkeit, für einen Runden Tisch zu werben.
> 
> http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_muensterland.xml



Echt klasse und professionell! 
Ich würde mir aber wünschen, dass solche Gelegenheiten genutzt werden, um nicht nur die große Anzahl der DIMB Mitglieder zu benennen, sondern ganz allgemein auf die gigantische Zahl von Radsportlern und besonders die von MTBlern hinzuweisen.
Ich halte diese Information an die Presse und die Öffentlichkeit für wichtig, damit jedem bewusst wird, wir sind keine Randgruppe sondern ein Macht, die auch Ihre Interessen gewahrt sehen will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (7. September 2012)

guter auftritt helmut! 

@client: richtig! wir brauchen uns nicht klein zu machen. existieren eigentlich verläßliche zahlen, wie viele mountainbiker es tatsächlich gibt? man muß begreiflich machen, daß wir keine randgruppe, kein vorübergehender trend sind. we are legion, and we are here to stay!

verweise auf länder wie bspw england, frankreich, italien, wo die verhältnisse wesentlich entspannter sind, halte ich ebenfalls für hilfreich.
im UK legt die forestry commission (also der quasi der "hessenforst von england") selbst flächendeckend sog. trailcentres an. was haben wir? stromberg. immerhin ein anfang, aber im vergleich ist D entwicklungsland.


----------



## HelmutK (7. September 2012)

In maximal drei Minuten kann man leider höchstens einen Bruchteil dessen unterbringen, was man eigentlich hatten sagen wollte und hinterher fällt einem noch viel mehr ein, wie man es besser hätte sagen können 

Vielleicht noch zum Background der Problematik in den Baumbergen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9854473&postcount=753

Wenn man sich anschaut, wie die Politik dort im Jahr 2006 Gott und die Welt bei der Einrichtung des Naturschutzgebiets berücksichtigt hat und lediglich bei den Mountainbikern zu dem Ergebnis kam, dass man die eigentlich ruhig mal unter den Tisch fallen lassen kann, dann ist das schon erschreckend. Allerdings glaube ich auch, dass wir heute in 2012 schon ein gutes Stück weiter sind. Der Weg, den wir noch bis zu einer fairen Berücksichtigung unserer Interessen gehen müssen, ist jedoch weiter mühsam und steinig. Als geländeerprobte Pedalritter sollten wir ihn aber weiter gehen


----------



## Der Kassenwart (7. September 2012)

auf jeden fall hast du sehr seriös gewirkt. gern zeigt man ja in fernsehberichten zu dieser thematik "plastikritter" auf schwerem gerät, deren gesichter nicht erkennbar sind. dadurch lassen sich prima ressentiments schüren.
aber vllt werden diesem auftritt noch weitere folgen und du wirst dadurch zum public face.


----------



## Svenos (7. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> In maximal drei Minuten kann man leider höchstens einen Bruchteil dessen unterbringen, was man eigentlich hatten sagen wollte und hinterher fällt einem noch viel mehr ein, wie man es besser hätte sagen können
> 
> Vielleicht noch zum Background der Problematik in den Baumbergen


 
Ja, guter Auftritt 
Sachlich und ohne Polemik, was man von der Gegenseite ja nicht immer behaupten kann. 
Es ist für mich immer wieder erstaunlich wie stark die privaten Waldbesitzer in der Berichterstattung "überrepäsentiert" sind. Bezogen auf Hessen sind die ja eher gering und treiben denoch die Politik und Umweltverbände vor sich her.


----------



## Svenos (7. September 2012)

_


Goldregen schrieb:



			Zu der Podiumsdiskussion in DA: Dieser Herr v.E.R. ist ja nun allseits bekannt, aber den Herrn Rolf S. kannte ich noch nicht. Ist dieses
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Goldregen schrieb:


> _Papier âDer Wald ist fÃ¼r alle da, aber nicht fÃ¼r allesâ__ von ihm schon bekannt? (Sorry, falls ja, aber ich komme bei all den Berichten etc. echt kaum hinterher ) _
> 
> _Habe es bisher nur quergelesen, aber das hat auch erstmal gereicht ... Also fÃ¼r mich hat sich der BUND Hessen mit seiner unsachlichen und polemischen Art jetzt wirklich endgÃ¼ltig disqualifiziert! _
> _quote]_
> ...


----------



## HelmutK (7. September 2012)

Ganz aktuell als Ergebnis harter Arbeit eine Pressemitteilung und eine Resolution


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (7. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell als Ergebnis harter Arbeit eine Pressemitteilung und eine Resolution



Sehr gut! Da wird schön deutlich, dass wir Biker nicht alleine stehen und egoistische, egozentrische oder sonstwie schädliche abseitige Interessen verfolgen. Das sollte dem HMUELV und vor allem den Parteien in Hessen zu denken geben.

Grüße
P.


----------



## Paul_FfM (7. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Zu der Podiumsdiskussion in DA: Dieser Herr v.E.R. ist ja nun allseits bekannt, aber den Herrn Rolf S. kannte ich noch nicht. Ist dieses Papier Der Wald ist für alle da, aber nicht für alles von ihm schon bekannt? (Sorry, falls ja, aber ich komme bei all den Berichten etc. echt kaum hinterher )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. September 2012)

Man fragt sich, was sich jemand wohl dabei gedacht hat, wenn er sowas schreibt, oder ein Waldgesetz entwirft...


----------



## Svenos (7. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell als Ergebnis harter Arbeit eine Pressemitteilung und eine Resolution


 
Super Arbeit 
Endlich zahlt sich die viele Aufklärungsarbeit aus. Ein Dank an alle Beteiligten.


----------



## prince67 (7. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell als Ergebnis harter Arbeit eine Pressemitteilung und eine Resolution


Naja, die Befürworter des neuen Waldgesetzes werden sagen, dass genau das in diesem Waldgesetz steht.


----------



## Svenos (7. September 2012)

> Das ist ja ein großartiges Dokument. Mir gefällt vor allem der Vorschlag:
> 
> _Insgesamt ist der BUND für eine klarstellende Ergänzung im Gesetz, um das Prinzip der Gemeinverträglichkeit im Wald zu verdeutlichen: Bei Nutzungskonflikten haben ruhige, sanfte Erholungsformen den Vorrang._
> 
> ...


 
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob der BUND die Jagd auch zu den "Erholungsformen" zählt. Und wenn ja, zu welcher?
Ggf. müssten dann Schalldämpfer an die Jäger ausgegeben werden, oder?

Der Hinweis von Paul FfM auf die STVO ist auch sehr treffend. Ist ohnehin fraglich ob die unterschiedlichen Maßstäbe (Stichwort Wegebreite) die für "im Wald" und "außerhalb" des Waldes angelegt werden, so von der Politik durchgehalten werden können.

Interessant ist auch die Berechnungsmethode der Wegbreite. 
_"Wir
schlagen deshalb die Praxis des Begegnens und Überholens im Wald von Radfahrern bzw. Wanderern mit Sicherheitsabstand vor (2 mal Lenkerbreite 75 cm plus Sicherheitsabstand 30 cm = 180 cm)"_

Bisher waren die Belange der Radfahrer immer egal. Jetzt wird (weil nützlich) die Sicherheit der Radfahrer als Argument herangezogen. Wir kennen alle die tatsächlichen Breiten von offiziellen Radwegen, wenn sie mal nicht zugeparkt sind. Das wären ja traumhafte Anforderungen.
Auch im Autoverkehr wären das mal ein ganz neuer Ansatz. Würde man dort solche Maßstäbe aus Sicherheitserwägungen anlegen, müsste wohl jede zweite Straße innerorts gesperrt werden. 
Dort wird das dann als Maßnahme zur Verkehrsberuhigung verkauft.


----------



## HelmutK (7. September 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein groÃartiges Dokument. Mir gefÃ¤llt vor allem der Vorschlag:
> 
> _Insgesamt ist der BUND fÃ¼r eine klarstellende ErgÃ¤nzung im Gesetz, um das Prinzip der GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit im Wald zu verdeutlichen: âBei Nutzungskonflikten haben ruhige, sanfte Erholungsformen den Vorrangâ._


 
Wenn der BUND einmal nachgedacht oder wenigsten bei der DIMB nachgelesen hÃ¤tte, dann wÃ¤re nicht so ein Unsinn herausgekommen. aber man kann den BUND ja mal auf die Forderungen der DIMB


â¦ 
*Ãbernahme des Begriffs âgeeigneter Wegâ, Verzicht auf unsinnige und nicht nachvollziehbare Definitionen, EinfÃ¼hrung des Prinzips der RÃ¼cksichtnahme (Â§ 15 Abs. 2)*
â¦ *Gesetzliche Verankerung des Prinzips der GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit fÃ¼r jede RechtsausÃ¼bung ((Â§ 15 Abs. 3)*​
und deren richtige Umsetzung hinweisen. Vielleicht kapiert der BUND dann den Unterschied zwischen RÃ¼cksichtnahme und GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit und findet dafÃ¼r die richtigen Formulierungen.

Formulierungsvorschlag zu Â§ 15 Abs. 2

*FuÃgÃ¤ngern und KrankenfahrstÃ¼hlen gebÃ¼hrt grundsÃ¤tzlich der Vorrang.*​

BegrÃ¼ndung zu Â§ 15 Abs. 2:​ 
_Die Vorrangregelung fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger und KrankenfahrstÃ¼hle stÃ¤rkt bzw. konkretisiert das allgemeine RÃ¼cksichtnahmegebot als zentrales Leitbild. Eine weitere Konkretisierung ist nach Ansicht der DIMB nicht erforderlich._​

Formulierungsvorschlag zu Â§ 15 Abs. 2:


*Die RechtsausÃ¼bung anderer darf nicht verhindert oder mehr als nach den UmstÃ¤nden erforderlich beeintrÃ¤chtigt werden (GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit)*​


BegrÃ¼ndung zu Â§ 15 Abs. 2:​ 
_Das hier ausdrÃ¼cklich genannte Prinzip der GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit stammt ebenfalls aus Bayern. Als Leitlinie verdeutlicht es, dass es nicht nur um individuelle Sonderinteressen, sondern um einen Ausgleich aller Interessen geht. Ein fairer Interessensausgleich muss drei Aspekte berÃ¼cksichtigen:_
_- NaturvertrÃ¤glichkeit_
_- EigentÃ¼mervertrÃ¤glichkeit_
_- __GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit_
_In diesem Sinne sorgt das Prinzips der GemeinvertrÃ¤glichkeit als Richtschnur fÃ¼r das eigene Handeln gerade auch im Hinblick auf das Gebot der RÃ¼cksichtnahme fÃ¼r mehr Klarheit_.​
​


----------



## Asrael (7. September 2012)

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Breite eines Wegs definiert? 
Ist es die tatsächliche sichtbare Breite des Pfades, also von z.B. Von Gras rechts nach Gras links gemessen oder ist es die Breite zwischen zwei  unumfahrbaren Hindernissen wie 2 Bäumen?

Sollte die tatsächliche Wegbreite angenommen werden ist doch doppelte Lenkerbreite völliger Humbug, da mein Lenker doch wesentlich weiter aus dem Weg hinausgehen kann ohne, dass meine Spur den Weg verlässt.

Also (Lenkerbreite/2 +Reifenbreite/2)*2+ Sicherheitsabstand.

(750/2+60/2)*2+300=1110


----------



## rayc (7. September 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Also (Lenkerbreite/2 +Reifenbreite/2)*2+ Sicherheitsabstand.
> 
> (750/2+60/2)*2+300=1110



Also müssen wir Crosser fahren, dann reichen  723 mm 
(Lenkerbreite 400, reifen 23 mm)

Jede Breitendiskussion bringt nichts.

Ray


----------



## Svenos (7. September 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Also müssen wir Crosser fahren, dann reichen 723 mm
> (Lenkerbreite 400, reifen 23 mm)
> 
> Jede Breitendiskussion bringt nichts.
> ...


 
Ja, die Verfechter der Breitenregelung begründen dies mit der höheren Rechtssicherheit (am grünen Tisch). Leider ist das - wie wir alle wissen - in der Realität genau anders herum.
Da ließen sich jetzt etwa ein Dutzend Praxis-Beispiele bringen, die eine solche Regelung ad absurdum führen. 
Das fängt mit breiten Wegen an die einen mehr oder wenig langen Engpass haben (muss ich dann umdrehen?). Oder Wege, die mit Holzsperren künstlich verengt werden usw.
In all diesen Situationen wird der gesetzestreue Radfahrer allein gelassen und im zweifen kriminalisiert. Oder glaubt irgend jemand, dass der Waldbesitzer solche Wege dann ausdrücklich per Schild als fahrragtauglich ausweist.
Es ist ja auch absolut unverhältnismäßig einen schmalen Weg zu sperren, der weitab vom Schuß liegt (also von Parkplätzen), auf dem mir bisher nie, nie, nie ein einziger Fußgänger begegnet ist und der in keinem Naturschutzgebiet liegt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




All das hällt der BUND aber für gemeinverträglich. Ich empfinde das als sinnfreie Schikane.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldregen (7. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell als Ergebnis harter Arbeit eine Pressemitteilung und eine Resolution



Schon wieder:  Bin jetzt nur mal gespannt wo das auch abgedruckt wird (beim U(n)sin(ni)ger Anzeiger wohl sicher nicht ) 



Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Andererseits wÃ¼rde es mir gut gefallen, wenn man diesen Vorschlag in die  StVO Ã¼bernehmen wÃ¼rde: âBei Nutzungskonflikten haben ruhige,  sanfte  Fortbewegungsformen den Vorrang."


  Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie sich alle nur noch im harmonisch flieÃenden Tai Chi-Stil fortbewegen... 



Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> existieren eigentlich verlÃ¤Ãliche zahlen, wie viele mountainbiker es tatsÃ¤chlich gibt?


Hm, in dem Spiegelartikel wird eine Zahl genannt, aber aus irgendeinem unerklÃ¤rlichen Grund habe ich kein Vertrauen in die Angaben des Herrn Lukus E. ...  (bin vorhin mal in die Bibliothek gehuscht und habe mir den Artikel kopiert )



Svenos schrieb:


> Bisher waren die Belange der Radfahrer immer egal. Jetzt wird (weil  nÃ¼tzlich) die Sicherheit der Radfahrer als Argument herangezogen. Wir  kennen alle die tatsÃ¤chlichen Breiten von offiziellen Radwegen, wenn sie  mal nicht zugeparkt sind. Das wÃ¤ren ja traumhafte Anforderungen.


Passend dazu gerade gestern gefunden: Radeln in Wiesbaden - Radfahren lebensgefÃ¤hrlich 

"Wenn es ums Thema Radfahren geht, hÃ¤ngt Wiesbaden noch in der Steinzeit fest ... " 

 Da kÃ¶nnte was dran sein....


----------



## skaster (7. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ja, die Verfechter der Breitenregelung begründen dies mit der höheren Rechtssicherheit (am grünen Tisch). Leider ist das - wie wir alle wissen - in der Realität genau anders herum.
> Da ließen sich jetzt etwa ein Dutzend Praxis-Beispiele bringen, die eine solche Regelung ad absurdum führen.
> Das fängt mit breiten Wegen an die einen mehr oder wenig langen Engpass haben (muss ich dann umdrehen?). Oder Wege, die mit Holzsperren künstlich verengt werden usw.
> In all diesen Situationen wird der gesetzestreue Radfahrer allein gelassen und im zweifen kriminalisiert. Oder glaubt irgend jemand, dass der Waldbesitzer solche Wege dann ausdrücklich per Schild als fahrragtauglich ausweist.
> ...


Ja, gesetzlich geregelte Wegebreiten führen zu Rechtssicherheit.

Siehe hierzu: Bayer. Verwaltungsgerichtshof, Urteil vom 6. April 2011, Az. 11 B 08.1892: 

"Die Verwaltungsvorschrift sieht vor, dass gekennzeichnete Radwege eine Mindestbreite von 1,50
Metern aufweisen müssen. Die tatsächliche Breite des fraglichen Radwegs bewegt sich zwischen
0,72 und 1,29 Metern. Nach Auffassung des BayVGH durfte trotzdem die Radwegbenutzung angeordnet
werden, weil auf der Straße eine auf besonderen örtlichen Verhältnissen beruhende Gefahr
im Sinn der Straßenverkehrsordnung vorliege und die Gefährdung nochmals deutlich gesteigert
würde, wenn Radfahrer die Fahrbahn mitbenutzten. Die Benutzung des vorhandenen Radwegs
sei zumutbar und sein Ausbau sei aufgrund der örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht ohne weiteres
möglich."

Also sind durchaus Breiten von 0,72m zumutbar. Das macht doch Hoffnung.


----------



## franzam (7. September 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Also sind durchaus Breiten von 0,72m zumutbar. Das macht doch Hoffnung.



Gilt aber nur in Bayern


----------



## franzam (7. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell als Ergebnis harter Arbeit eine Pressemitteilung und eine Resolution



Ist gut, nur irritiert mich das "Das Radfahren und Reiten
jenseits von offiziell angelegten bzw. behördlich genehmigten Wegen ist dagegen zu unterbinden, um die Tiere und Pflanzen des Waldes nicht zu schädigen"
Was ist offiziell angelegt, oder wann ist er behördlich genehmigt?

Wenn ich in die alten Karten des Vermessungsamtes schaue, finde ich genug Wege die es nicht mehr gibt (z.B.weil zugewachsen). In den privaten, bzw. kommunalen und staatlichen Wäldern werden dank der immer größeren Maschinen laufend Wege neu gebaut und dafür alte kleine aufgelassen


----------



## Svenos (7. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Passend dazu gerade gestern gefunden: Radeln in Wiesbaden - Radfahren lebensgefährlich
> 
> "Wenn es ums Thema Radfahren geht, hängt Wiesbaden noch in der Steinzeit fest ... "
> 
> Da könnte was dran sein....


 
Das best Beispiel ist doch die Taunusstraße in Wiesbaden. Da wurde vor drei Jahren mit viel TamTam auf beiden Seiten ein "Radweg" (etwas weiße Farbe) angelegt. Problem ist nur, dass der vorwiegend als Parkplatz für die SUV und Porsche-Fahrer genutzt wird. Die Wiesbadener Stadtpolizei fährt regelmäßig tatenlos daran vorbei. Ein Hinweis meinerseits an die Beamten wurde abgebügelt.
Man will offenbar zahlungskräftiges Klientel nicht abschrecken, das Kapital ist ein scheues Reh...einfach zum Kotzen.


----------



## jan84 (7. September 2012)

http://www.fuldainfo.de/index.php?area=1&p=news&newsid=22081

http://www.ffh.de/news-service/ffh-...ie-vor-fuer-wirbel-resolution-der-gegner.html


----------



## HelmutK (7. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ist gut, nur irritiert mich das "Das Radfahren und Reiten
> jenseits von offiziell angelegten bzw. behördlich genehmigten Wegen ist dagegen zu unterbinden, um die Tiere und Pflanzen des Waldes nicht zu schädigen"



Das sollte man nicht zu wörtlich nehmen. Es geht dabei nur um die Abgrenzung zu wild (aka illegal) gebauten Trails. Bei insgesamt zwölf Verbänden ist es nicht ganz einfach, Formulierungen zu finden, die alle unterschreiben


----------



## Der Kassenwart (7. September 2012)

gut wiedergegeben von fuldainfo. der ffh-artikel hingegen verkürzt und verfälscht den sachverhalt (stichwort umweltverbände). es hätte nicht schaden können, die 12 organisationen auch mal zu nennen, es sind ja nicht irgendwelche obskuren randgruppenvertretungen darunter, sondern schwergewichte wie der NABU, DAV, ADFC, VCD.
aber das ist wohl zuviel verlangt, der typische ffh-konsument hat keine besonders lange aufmerksamkeitsspanne.


----------



## skaster (7. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> ... Problem ist nur, dass der vorwiegend als Parkplatz für die SUV und Porsche-Fahrer genutzt wird. Die Wiesbadener Stadtpolizei fährt regelmäßig tatenlos daran vorbei. Ein Hinweis meinerseits an die Beamten wurde abgebügelt.
> Man will offenbar zahlungskräftiges Klientel nicht abschrecken, das Kapital ist ein scheues Reh...einfach zum Kotzen.



Fotos machen und Ordnungswidrigkeitsanzeige beim Ordnungsamt stellen. Soweit ich weiß müssen die dann tätig werden. Es gab doch da mal so einen Typen, der zig Anzeigen die Woche eingereicht hat.

Macht halt arbeit, aber wenn es einen wirklich stört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassenheimer (7. September 2012)

Mit den "offiziellen Wegen" in der Presseerkärung, da hakt's bei mir geringfügig. Was bitte ist das? Ein Weg in der TK25? (da stehen auch Wege drin die es jahrzehnte nicht mehr gibt). Wege entstehen nicht durch behördliche Verwaltungsakte...
Ansonsten ist die Gruppe der Unterzeichner so beeindruckend, dass man sich schon wundert wer _nicht _unter den Unterzeichnern ist: die Jäger - schade, schade. Und die Freizeitreiter (VFD) - naja, die haben vielleicht keine eigene Meinung.


----------



## jan84 (7. September 2012)

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_46002335
"[...]Puttrich zieht damit die Konsequenzen aus dem kontroversen Streit um ihren Entwurf für ein neues Waldgesetz. Die Umweltministerin hatte vor zwei Wochen in hr-iNFO angekündigt, alle Konfliktparteien an einen Tisch bringen zu wollen, um so einen Interessenausgleich herzustellen. Alle Parteien müssten endlich wieder miteinander reden statt wie bisher nur übereinander. Auch Nachbesserungen am Gesetz seien möglich, stellte Puttrich in Aussicht. [...]"

"endlich wieder miteinander" finde ich ein bisschen lächerlich...


http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...el-_arid,366644_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,11.html

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. September 2012)

Schade, der Artikel der Gießener Allgemeine hatte sich so gut gelesen und dann im letzten Absatz wieder der Rückfall:


> Nach dem neuen Gesetz, das im Herbst in den Landtag kommen soll, ist das Radfahren und das Reiten *wie bisher* nur auf Waldwegen erlaubt, auf denen auch ein kleines Auto wie zum Beispiel ein Smart fahren kann. »Feste Waldwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wege, die von nichtgeländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können«, heißt es in dem Entwurf.



Dafür stimmt der letzte Absatz des HR-Artikels zuversichtlich:


> Auch der Koalitionspartner FDP forderte, den Entwurf abzuändern. Selbst Ministerpräsident Volker Bouffier (CDU) soll sich dem Vernehmen nach skeptisch gezeigt haben.


----------



## HelmutK (7. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Mit den "offiziellen Wegen" in der Presseerkärung, da hakt's bei mir geringfügig. Was bitte ist das?



Das muss man bitte im Kontext der vorhergehenden Sätze sehen: 

"Die Nutzung aller Waldwege muss auch künftig für verschiedene Erholungszwecke wie Wandern, Radfahren, Joggen und Reiten grundsätzlich möglich bleiben. Ein generelles Verbot bestimmter Nutzungsarten auf Waldwegen sperrt Erholungssuchende ohne Not aus der Natur aus." 

Der hier angeführte Satz bezieht sich in diesem Kontext auf illegal eingerichtete Wege/Strecken. Bitte beachtet auch die dezidierten Aussagen in der gemeinsamen Pressemitteilung:

_Die zwölf Verbände fordern die hessische Umweltministerin auf, den Gesetzentwurf gründlich zu überarbeiten und beim Betretungsrecht stärker auf kooperative Lösungen für auftretende Konflikte zwischen Naturschutz, wirtschaftlicher Nutzung und Erholung zu setzen. Das mit dem Gesetzesentwurf angedachte, pauschale Befahrensverbot auf schmalen Waldwegen bringt in der Praxis gar nichts. Wir setzen auf lokal ausgehandelte Regelungen, die sinnvolle zeitliche und räumliche Lenkungsmaßnahmen sowie Einschränkungen bestimmter Nutzungsarten beinhalten können., erklärte Kleinjohann. Wichtig sei die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme aufeinander und auf die Natur. *Die Verbände betonen, dass das Radfahren und Reiten jenseits von offiziell angelegten bzw. behördlich genehmigten Wegen unterbunden werden muss, um die Tiere und Pflanzen des Waldes nicht zu schädigen. Wir wollen nicht, dass Radfahrer einfach quer durch den Wald fahren oder eigene, mit niemandem abgestimmte Trails anlegen, erklärte Gerstein. Ein generelles Verbot bestimmter Nutzungsarten auf Waldwegen sperre Erholungssuchende dagegen ohne Not aus der Natur aus.* Dort, wo beispielsweise ein Bedarf an einer legalen MTB-Abfahrtsstrecke nicht im Widerspruch zu Belangen des Naturschutzes steht, sollten alle Beteiligten im Sinne einer raschen Realisierung konstruktiv zusammen arbeiten, ergänzt Kleinjohann den Ansatz der Natursportler._

Last but not least sollte nicht vergessen werden, dass es sich hier um eine Resolution handelt und nicht um eine dezidierte Stellungnahme mit konkreten Formulierungsvorschlägen für das Gesetz. Wenn sich insgesamt zwölf Verbände sich auf eine gemeinsame Resolution einigen, dann sind nicht alle Sätze perfekt. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Kernbotschaft der Resolution sehr eindeutig ist und wir hier eine mehr als eindrucksvolle Koalition gebildet haben. Und darauf kommt es an!


----------



## franzam (8. September 2012)

Auf jeden Fall ist die gemeinsame Pressemitteilung/Waldresolution optimal. Sie zeigt eindeutig, dass die Opposition gegen das Waldgesetz größer und stärker ist, als sich die Befürworter je gedacht haben.


----------



## HelmutK (8. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist die gemeinsame Pressemitteilung/Waldresolution optimal. Sie zeigt eindeutig, dass die Opposition gegen das Waldgesetz größer und stärker ist, als sich die Befürworter je gedacht haben.



Und da sind ja noch mehr Organisationen und Verbände, wie z. B. kürzlich die Evangelische Kirche in Hessen und Nassau, die IHK Arbeitsgemeinschaft in Hessen, diverse Gemeinden, Städte und Landkreise, etc. etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (8. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Und da sind ja noch mehr Organisationen und Verbände, wie z. B. kürzlich die Evangelische Kirche in Hessen und Nassau, die IHK Arbeitsgemeinschaft in Hessen, diverse Gemeinden, Städte und Landkreise, etc. etc.



Gerade die Kommunen, Landkreise und Städte haben als großflächige Waldbesitzer eine gewichtige Stimme. Bisher haben ja die privaten Waldbesitzer (denen ja nur etwa 25% des hessischen Waldes gehört) nahezu alleine die öffentliche geführt und die Deutungshoheit für sich beansprucht. Dass sich die Interessen und Ziele von öffentlichen und privaten Waldbesitzern deutlich unterscheiden können, tritt erst allmählich zu Tage. 
Die privaten Waldbesitzer sind beispielsweise für offizielle MTB-Strecken immer dann empfänglich, wenn sie in öffentlichen Wäldern realisiert werden sollen. 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass viele Gemeinden - gerade in ländlichen Regionen - sich mit dem Thema noch nicht richtig befasst haben. Von dort dürfte noch mit Widerspruch (Stichwort: Radtourismus) zu rechnen sein.


----------



## bassenheimer (8. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Bisher haben ja die privaten Waldbesitzer (denen ja nur etwa 25% des hessischen Waldes gehört) nahezu alleine die öffentliche geführt und die Deutungshoheit für sich beansprucht. Dass sich die Interessen und Ziele von öffentlichen und privaten Waldbesitzern deutlich unterscheiden können, tritt erst allmählich zu Tage.


Der "Durchschnitts"- Waldbesitzer in Hessen besitzt 3ha. Aus diesem kann er (mit anstrengender und überaus gefährlicher Arbeit) niemals einen modernen Forsttraktor finanzieren, und im Schnitt 150,- Reingewinn machen. Pro Jahr. 
Für einen Eigenjagsanteil bräuchte er 75ha. 
Wegen der Großgrund- Waldbesitzer, von denen es nicht viele gibt, dürfte die Durchschnitt-Besitzgröße noch kleiner sein. Es ist also schon die Frage wessen Interessen diese adligen Privatwaldbesitzer im s.g. Waldbesitzerverband überhaupt vertreten. Die der kleinbäuerlichen Waldbesitzer wohl kaum, sondern nur ihre eigenen. Aber die sind eben, das zeigt die Waldbesitzstatistik, nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Svenos (9. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Der "Durchschnitts"- Waldbesitzer in Hessen besitzt 3ha. Aus diesem kann er (mit anstrengender und überaus gefährlicher Arbeit) niemals einen modernen Forsttraktor finanzieren, und im Schnitt 150,- Reingewinn machen. Pro Jahr.
> Für einen Eigenjagsanteil bräuchte er 75ha.
> Wegen der Großgrund- Waldbesitzer, von denen es nicht viele gibt, dürfte die Durchschnitt-Besitzgröße noch kleiner sein. Es ist also schon die Frage wessen Interessen diese adligen Privatwaldbesitzer im s.g. Waldbesitzerverband überhaupt vertreten. Die der kleinbäuerlichen Waldbesitzer wohl kaum, sondern nur ihre eigenen. Aber die sind eben, das zeigt die Waldbesitzstatistik, nicht repräsentativ.


 

Eben! Wir reden hier über die Gewinnabsichten von wahrscheinlich weniger als tausend (wenn überhaupt) Waldbesitzern in Hessen. Dafür werden alle Personen und Aspekte, die mit dem Wald zu tun haben instrumentalisiert.
Und wie in allen Branchen wollen die "Großen" die "Kleinen" schlucken. 

Aber am allerbesten finde ich aber den Vorwurf des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes, dass die Biker Lobbypolitik betreiben würden!!!


----------



## Mountain77 (9. September 2012)

n-tv hat in den Nachrichten MTB-Fallen zum Thema. Der geschilderte Fall (Mountainbikerin schwer verletzt) ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber immerhin wird recht ausführlich berichtet. Konflikte werden angesprochen.

http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos...-attackiert-Mountainbiker-article7172061.html

und der gleiche Bericht bei RTL:

http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/rtl-aktue...0-1255113.html

Schade nur, das MTB mit solchen Fällen in die Nachrichten kommt.


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das muss man bitte im Kontext der vorhergehenden Sätze sehen:
> 
> "Die Nutzung aller Waldwege muss auch künftig für verschiedene Erholungszwecke wie Wandern, Radfahren, Joggen und Reiten grundsätzlich möglich bleiben. Ein generelles Verbot bestimmter Nutzungsarten auf Waldwegen sperrt Erholungssuchende ohne Not aus der Natur aus."
> 
> Last but not least sollte nicht vergessen werden, dass es sich hier um eine Resolution handelt und nicht um eine dezidierte Stellungnahme mit konkreten Formulierungsvorschlägen für das Gesetz. Wenn sich insgesamt zwölf Verbände sich auf eine gemeinsame Resolution einigen, dann sind nicht alle Sätze perfekt. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Kernbotschaft der Resolution sehr eindeutig ist und wir hier eine mehr als eindrucksvolle Koalition gebildet haben. Und darauf kommt es an!



Selbst diese"Resolution" hat mehr rechtlich taugliche Substanz als der Gesetzentwurf.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. September 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> n-tv hat in den Nachrichten MTB-Fallen zum Thema. Der geschilderte Fall (Mountainbikerin schwer verletzt) ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber immerhin wird recht ausführlich berichtet. Konflikte werden angesprochen.



konflikte, die es aber so bei uns nicht gibt. da hat rtl ein bisschen o-ton mit viel heisser Luft aufgepeppt".


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. September 2012)

heiße luft - davon lebt rtl nun mal. von denen erwarte ich keine seriösen beiträge zur thematik. vom spiegel dagegen schon. umso übler der o.g. artikel.


----------



## othu (10. September 2012)

Andere Region, zeigt aber das es geht:



> Harz ist groß genug für Biker und Wanderer


http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/harz/mountainbike111.html




> Umweltschützer hätten mit ihnen eigentlich keine Probleme, sagt Friedhard Knolle, Sprecher des Nationalparks Harz. Man habe von Anfang an die meisten Waldwege für die Biker freigegeben.





> Zwar gebe es hier und da kleinere Erosionsschäden, berichtet Knolle, weil zum Teil Grasnarben oder Wege aufgerissen würden und so der Regen das Erdreich leicht wegspülen könne. Stärkere Schäden der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt aber kann Knolle nicht erkennen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. September 2012)

_"Um die Lage zu entschärfen, würden deshalb in den kommenden Wochen mehrere Wege am Brocken dauerhaft für Mountainbiker gesperrt."_

so positiv lese ich den bericht nicht.
wenn man einige wege für biker sperrt, massiert sich doch die nutzung dafür wiederum umso stärker an einer anderen stelle. warum also nicht zur abwechslung mal ein paar strecken für wanderer sperren, d.h. ausschließlich zur nutzung mit MTB freigeben?
stichwort entmischung der nutzergruppen, damit sich keiner ins gehege kommt. wieso begreift man das an offizieller stelle eingentlich nicht? sitzen da nur hohltiere?


----------



## Svenos (10. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> _"Um die Lage zu entschärfen, würden deshalb in den kommenden Wochen mehrere Wege am Brocken dauerhaft für Mountainbiker gesperrt."_
> 
> so positiv lese ich den bericht nicht.
> wenn man einige wege für biker sperrt, massiert sich doch die nutzung dafür wiederum umso stärker an einer anderen stelle. warum also nicht zur abwechslung mal ein paar strecken für wanderer sperren, d.h. ausschließlich zur nutzung mit MTB freigeben?
> stichwort entmischung der nutzergruppen, damit sich keiner ins gehege kommt. wieso begreift man das an offizieller stelle eingentlich nicht? sitzen da nur hohltiere?


 
Streckensperrungen für Wanderer ???
Das werden wir nicht mehr erleben. Eigentlich ist das ja auch nicht notwendig, wenn alle etwas toleranter und umsichtiger sind. 

"Militante" Wanderer werden allerdings erst zufrieden sein, wenn auch Jogger von ihren Wegen verbannt sind. Die sind ja auch zu schnell und rücksichtslos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (10. September 2012)

Das Anzeigenblättchen in Nordhessen berichtet schon mal positiv:

http://extratip.de/2012/09/10/freie...gend-und-natursportverbaende-nehmen-stellung/


----------



## othu (10. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> so positiv lese ich den bericht nicht.



Ich kenne zu viele rücksichtslose Mountainbikefahrer, als dass ich für sowas *kein* Verständnis hätte.
Ich bin MTBler und gebe zu, dass ich gerne technische Sachen fahre, die ab und an auch nah an der Definition von "kreuz-und-quer durch die Pampa" liegen und nicht immer auf offiziellen Wegen stattfinden (damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht mit Schippe und Hacke in den Wald, aber einen Felsen oder ein Kante runter wo andere nicht zu Fuß gehen würden immer gerne), versuche aber das im Einklang mit der Natur zu machen und nicht unnötig die Flora und Fauna zu beeinflussen oder gar zu schädigen und ebenso meine Mitmenschen möglichst wenig mit meinem Hobby zu behelligen oder zu belästigen.
Wenn ich mir auf dem Sonntagsspaziergang mit Kinderwagen und Hund aber anschaue, wie einige Idioten durch die Fussgänger Slalom fahren, muss ich leider sagen, es braucht sich keiner zu wundern.
Da wird teils grundlos in Höchstempo und mit Minimalanstand vorbeigezogen, Unfreundlichkeiten gibt es nicht nur auf Wandererseite und Rücksicht auf Kinder ist auch nicht immer angemessen vorzufinden.
Natürlich sind das nur einzelne, aber die sind halt ein Problem dem man irgendwie begegnen muss.
Da finde ich partielle Sperren an Konfliktschwerpunkten (am besten noch Uhrzeitgeregelt: z.b. Samstag und Sonntag von 10-17Uhr für MTB gesperrt) noch den besten Ansatz um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Svenos (10. September 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> Das Anzeigenblättchen in Nordhessen berichtet schon mal positiv:
> 
> http://extratip.de/2012/09/10/freie...gend-und-natursportverbaende-nehmen-stellung/


 
Dann mal fleißig kommentieren, Sportsfreunde. In den letzten zwei Wochen lassen wir da etwas nach. Das Thema ist noch lange nicht in trockenen Tüchern.


----------



## Svenos (10. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich kenne zu viele rücksichtslose Mountainbikefahrer, als dass ich für sowas *kein* Verständnis hätte...
> Da finde ich partielle Sperren an Konfliktschwerpunkten (am besten noch Uhrzeitgeregelt: z.b. Samstag und Sonntag von 10-17Uhr für MTB gesperrt) noch den besten Ansatz um das Problem zu lösen.


 
Sperrungen finde ich immer problematisch, da die schwarzen Schafe sich eh nicht daran halten werden. Für diese meisten "Hotspots" sind Ausweichrouten für Biker (positive Anreize zur Entmischung) vielleicht die bessere Regelung.
Ich erlebe es oft genug, dass die vermeindlichen "Hotspots" bei etwas ungemütlichem Wetter menschenleer sind. Da ist dann ein Verbot schon wieder völlig unnötig.


----------



## X-Präsi (10. September 2012)

*Eurobike mittlerweile verdaut und wieder zurück im Geschehen 

Wir sind sehr glücklich, dass es uns gemeinsam mit dem NABU und dem ADFC gelungen ist, derart viele Unterstützer für unsere Resolution zu gewinnen. 
Vor allem die Zusammenarbeit mit dem NABU erwies sich als äußerst effizient und professionell. In diese Richtung habe ich bereits sehr viel Lob abgegeben. Die haben verstanden, wie sich Lösungen finden lassen.

Nun geht es weiter:
am 17.09. findet der Runde Tisch auf Einladung von Frau Ministerin Puttrich statt. Es werden erstmals alle "Konfliktparteien" gemeinsam an einem Tisch sitzen. Auch die, die derzeit mit stilistisch unterirdischen "Pseudoargumenten" und Hasstiraden gegen uns Biker glänzen, wie BUND und SDW, werden mit am Tisch sitzen. Aber wir werden uns auch weiterhin nicht provozieren lassen und die sein, die auf die Sachebene kommen wollen. 

Bei geschätzten 30 Verbandsvertretern befürchte ich allerdings, dass es über einen Austausch der Positionen beim Runden Tisch erst einmal nicht hinaus gehen wird. Aber ein Anfang muss ja mal gemacht werden. Insofern ist ein Zusammentreffen durchaus zu begrüßen. Und vielleicht bekommen wir ein erstes Stimmungsbild, wie die gemeinsame Resolution im Ministerium aufgenommen wurde. 

Kein halbwegs klar denkender Ministerialbeamter kann mehr guten Gewissens die bisherige Kampflinie fahren. Die Zeit für vernünftige Lösungen scheint in greifbare Nähe gerückt zu sein... Also in genau einer Woche bitte Daumen drücken.*


----------



## othu (10. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Sperrungen finde ich immer problematisch, da die schwarzen Schafe sich eh nicht daran halten werden. Für diese meisten "Hotspots" sind Ausweichrouten für Biker (positive Anreize zur Entmischung) vielleicht die bessere Regelung.
> Ich erlebe es oft genug, dass die vermeindlichen "Hotspots" bei etwas ungemütlichem Wetter menschenleer sind. Da ist dann ein Verbot schon wieder völlig unnötig.



Natürlich ist das nicht der Königsweg und du hast mit der Wetterabhängigkeit auch Recht, Ausweichrouten funktionieren m.M. aber auch nicht (ala: "ne, ich nehme lieber den alten Wanderweg, der ist schöner/kürzer/schneller/technischer/wasimmer").


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Ich kenne zu viele rücksichtslose Mountainbikefahrer, als dass ich für sowas *kein* Verständnis hätte.
> Ich bin MTBler und gebe zu, dass ich gerne technische Sachen fahre, die ab und an auch nah an der Definition von "kreuz-und-quer durch die Pampa" liegen und nicht immer auf offiziellen Wegen stattfinden (damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht mit Schippe und Hacke in den Wald, aber einen Felsen oder ein Kante runter wo andere nicht zu Fuß gehen würden immer gerne), versuche aber das im Einklang mit der Natur zu machen und nicht unnötig die Flora und Fauna zu beeinflussen oder gar zu schädigen und ebenso meine Mitmenschen möglichst wenig mit meinem Hobby zu behelligen oder zu belästigen.
> Wenn ich mir auf dem Sonntagsspaziergang mit Kinderwagen und Hund aber anschaue, wie einige Idioten durch die Fussgänger Slalom fahren, muss ich leider sagen, es braucht sich keiner zu wundern.
> Da wird teils grundlos in Höchstempo und mit Minimalanstand vorbeigezogen, Unfreundlichkeiten gibt es nicht nur auf Wandererseite und Rücksicht auf Kinder ist auch nicht immer angemessen vorzufinden.
> ...



da bin ich völlig bei dir, was deine persönliche definition von mountainbiken betrifft!

die slalomdeppen kenne ich zur genüge. aber genau diese form der spannungsgeladenen begegnung verschärft man ja, indem wege für mtbs gesperrt werden! die typen, die keine trails fahren können, gurken auf genau jenen waldwegen herum, welche von  wanderern genutzt werden. 

flowtrails-stromberg ist eines der seltenen positiven beispiele einer ausgewiesenen mtb-strecke, auf welcher wanderer nichts verloren haben. und genau das meinte ich mit meiner forderung. was ist daran falsch? nochmals, in dieser hinsicht ist D absolutes entwicklungsland im vergleich zum UK (stichwort trail centre).

ein anderes projekt (ottweiler) wurde hier im IBC beschrieben und dann gibt es noch dieses hier:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/bike-strecken-im-erzgebirge-geplant/a5938.html


----------



## Asrael (10. September 2012)

Das geht sogar in Hessen, Siege geplante Strecken in Wiesbaden und Oestrich Winkel


----------



## othu (10. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> aber genau diese form der spannungsgeladenen begegnung verschärft man ja, indem wege für mtbs gesperrt werden! die typen, die keine trails fahren können, gurken auf genau jenen waldwegen herum, welche von  wanderern genutzt werden.




Ich gehe bei oben gepostetem Artikel eher nicht von zu sperrenden Trails, sondern von Waldwegen ala Schotterpiste aus, aber was genau kommt werden wir erst sehen. 
Eigentlich sind wir uns doch einig und wollen das gleiche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (10. September 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Das geht sogar in Hessen, Siege geplante Strecken in Wiesbaden und Oestrich Winkel


 
Abwarten, ob die wirklich kommen. Da sind (zumindest in Wiesbaden) noch einige Hürden zu nehmen.
Und - unter uns gesagt - wird die Wiesbadener Strecke vermutlich nicht mit Boppard oder Stromberg vergleichbar sein. Oder anders gesagt: Ein Fully wirst Du nicht brauchen .


----------



## f.topp (10. September 2012)

@Svenos, die Bemühungen des Vereins Gravity Pilots um Ausweisung und Anlage von legalen MTB-Abfahrtsstrecken in Wi u. Rheingau sind in Hessen soweit ich weis einzigartig.
Und ein gutes Beispiel für die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Politik, Forst,Verwaltung und Sportlern.
Baubegin noch diesen Herbst (so Gott will).
Und für die Hardtailfahrer gibts natürlich chickenways
http://www.gravitypilots.de/home


----------



## HelmutK (10. September 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Und für die Hardtailfahrer gibts natürlich chickenways



Kurzer Hinweis zu Chickenways, die man nicht nur mit Hardtails, sondern mit allen Bikes fahren kann: Ein Streckenbau ohne Chickenways wäre sowohl aus praktischen als auch aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen höchst problematisch. Wir empfehlen daher in unserem Leitfaden Legalize Downhill & Freeride dringend die Planung von Chickenways.

Fangen wir mal mit den praktischen Gründen an. Zunächst einmal sollte jeder eine Strecke und die eingebauten fahrtechnischen Elemente, nicht einfach blind abfahren, sondern vorher besichtigen. Das geht am einfachsten und mit relativ wenigen Behinderungen für andere Fahrer, wenn man eine Strecke auf Chickenways abfährt (zusätzliche Haltestellen wären natürlich auch sinnvoll). Auch kann man mit dem Angebot von Chickenways jedem Fahrer vor fahrtechnischen Elementen, die fortgeschrittenere Fahrtechnik erfordern, die freie und vom ihm selbst bestimmte Entscheidung geben, ob er das Element fährt oder umfährt. Auch das verringert Behinderungen auf einer Strecke. 

Aber auch aus haftungsrechtlichen Gründen sind Chickenways unverzichtbar. Natürlich werden speziell angelegte Strecken grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr befahren, wenn man weiß, was auf einen zukommt. Aber wir sind uns hoffentlich alle darüber im Klaren, dass sich fahrtechnisches Können nicht einfach in drei Stufen - Blau, Rot und Schwarz - einteilen lässt, sondern sehr viele Zwischenabstufungen hat. Eine detaillierte Beschreibung aller fahrtechnischen Elemente und der dafür erforderlichen Fertigkeiten am Einstieg einer Strecke ist weder sinnvoll noch praktikabel. Fahrern einer Strecke muss daher grundsätzlich auch auf einer Strecke noch eine Möglichkeit gegeben werden, den für sie einfacheren Weg (Chickenway) zu wählen.

Last but not least: Gerne wird in dem von mir angesprochenen Kontext von erfahreneren Bikern angeführt, man müsse eine Strecke halt fahren können bzw. die fahrtechnischen Fertigkeiten dafür mitbringen, sonst sei man als Fahrer selbst schuld. Mit dieser Argumentation begibt man sich als Streckenbauer/-betreiber in eine verschärfte Haftung für vorsätzliches Handeln, wenn man nicht durch entsprechende Maßnahmen verhindert, dass überforderte Fahrer eine Strecke befahren. Da das bei öffentlich zugänglichen Strecken nicht praktikabel ist, bleibt nur der Weg über Chickenways.


----------



## Tilman (10. September 2012)

Das neueste gibt's im Hessenkurier (CDU Hessen). Der Text ist ja halbwegs moderat, auch wenn es ulkig ist, daß erst jetzt offen zugegeben wird, daß die "Auto-Klausel" wohl nicht das Ei des Kolumbus ist. Das hätten wir auch früher haben können!

Ich will bloß nicht wissen, wer aber immer wider besseres Wissen noch diesen Unsinn kultiviert und andere ihn abschreiben, daß


man nach geltender Rechtslage Trail-Vereinbarungen mit Waldbesitzern  nur mit größerem bürokratischen Aufwand treffen könne als wie künftig geplant, denn das ist schlichtweg falsch (wie z.B. das Projekt Stromberg nach analoger Rechtslage in Rheinland Pfalz beweist),
.
aus der Bikerszene von maßgeblicher Stelle gefordert worden wäre, daß es "ein absolutes Recht, ohne Rücksicht auf die Belange der Besitzer und des Naturschutzes überall im Wald mit dem Mountainbike zu fahren" geben solle (das Gegenteil ist der Fall); so aber ist und bleibt die Ablehnung eines solchen Rechtes erneut genauso eine reine politische Luftnummer, wie es auch eine Luftnummer wäre, wenn wir umgekehrt die Eßbarkeit von Mountainbikes ablehnten,
.
2m Mindestwegebreite fachlich besser begründbar wären als ein Sechser im Lotto.


----------



## client (11. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das sollte man nicht zu wörtlich nehmen. Es geht dabei nur um die Abgrenzung zu wild (aka illegal) gebauten Trails. Bei insgesamt zwölf Verbänden ist es nicht ganz einfach, Formulierungen zu finden, die alle unterschreiben


_"2. .... Das Radfahren und Reiten
jenseits von offi ziell angelegten bzw. behördlich genehmigten Wegen ist dagegen zu unterbinden,
um die Tiere und Pfl anzen des Waldes nicht zu schädigen."_

Ich nehme das aber auch wörtlich und bin sehr irritiert! Hätte man dort auch Fußgänger aufgeführt, dann wäre der Schutz von Pflanzen und Tiere nachvollziehbar.
Sind Radfahrer für Tiere und Pflanze gefährlicher als lauthals sprechende Wanderer?
Nochmals, als Ortsfremder weiß ich nicht welcher abgelegene Pfad befahren werden darf oder nicht. Oder sollen zukünftig die Wälder mit Schilder zugepflastert werden?


----------



## Athabaske (11. September 2012)

...musst Du eben sicherheitshalber gleich daheim bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (11. September 2012)

Jetzt schlägt es dreizehn!

Aus dem Journal Frankfurt

_Aber auch Jäger, Wanderer, Naturschützer, Waldbesitzer und Reiter übten  aus unterschiedlichen und zum Teil gegensätzlichen Gründen Kritik am  Gesetzentwurf. *Einig sind sie sich jedoch in ihrer Front gegen die  Mountainbiker*, wie Christian Raupach vom hessischen Waldbesitzerverband im Interview mit dem Journal Frankfurt bestätigt._

Das war deutlich, d.h., daß auch die Mountainbiker, hier fairerweise . - denn so hatte das Raupach in dem Interwiew  nicht gesagt -. gegenüber dem Journal Frankfurt, deutlich werden müssen.

Dafür hat Raupach gesagt

_Es geht in der Tat um eine kompette Neufassung des Gesetzes. Die  Mountainbikeszene regt sich über zwei Sätze darin auf. Noch befindet  sich der Gesetzentwurf aber in einer Phase, in der die Landesregierung  lediglich mit den beteiligten Verbänden spricht. Zum Beispiel mit dem  BUND, der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald, mit den kommunalen  Spitzenverbänden, mit uns und eben auch mit den Mountainbikern. Daher  kann ich die öffentliche Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen. _

Hier wird die rechtliche Eigenschaft eines Gesetzes verkannt, daß jeder Satz gilt (zumal ein Verstoß teuer würde). 

Unter "lediglich mit Verbänden sprechen" verstehe ich im übrigen nicht, daß man als Landesregierung erst groben Unsinn verbreitet und sich dann über die Aufregung wundert.  Daß Raupach die "öffentliche Diskussion" nicht nachvollziehen kann, obwohl er in dieser Diskussion kräftig mit "einheizt", macht die Sache nicht besser.

Man kann das im Journal Frankfurt kommentieren!


----------



## DerandereJan (11. September 2012)

Endlich zeigen sie ihr wahres Anliegen...


----------



## Svenos (11. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das neueste gibt's im Hessenkurier (CDU Hessen). Der Text ist ja halbwegs moderat, auch wenn es ulkig ist, daß erst jetzt offen zugegeben wird, daß die "Auto-Klausel" wohl nicht das Ei des Kolumbus ist. Das hätten wir auch früher haben können!....
> 
> 2m Mindestwegebreite fachlich besser begründbar wären als ein Sechser im Lotto.


 
Der Erkenntnisgewinn bei der CDU geht immer noch gegen null. Eher das Gegenteil. Wenn die "Smart-Regelung" schon in Richtung 1,5 Meter wies, will man jetzt doch wieder 2 Meter verbindlich festlegen. Es wird nur nicht mehr so scharf formuliert.
Mal sehen, was am 17.09 so passiert.


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Der Erkenntnisgewinn bei der CDU geht immer noch gegen null. Eher das Gegenteil. Wenn die "Smart-Regelung" schon in Richtung 1,5 Meter wies, will man jetzt doch wieder 2 Meter verbindlich festlegen. Es wird nur nicht mehr so scharf formuliert.
> Mal sehen, was am 17.09 so passiert.


 
Da war noch nie etwas scharf formuliert, weil das immer an der Schärfe der Wegeränder zu relativieren wäre. 

Oder wir legen ein Programm auf für Bordsteine an Waldwegen. Finanziert wird das dann mit einer Maut.  

Kurum, das hat mit solider Juristerei nix zu tun.

Siehe auch (obwohl schon 10 Jahre her) http://www.tilmankluge.de/RV/2M.html


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2012)

Daß Gummiparagraphen, und dazu gehört eine 2m Regelung angesichts unscharfer Grenzen und erst recht die erforderliche Beurteilung einer Auto-Tauglichkeit z.B. durch Nicht-Autokenner, nichts taugen, wußte schon vor bald 50 Jahren das Schweizer Bundesgericht (Urteil vom 31. März 1965, BGE 109 la 282 ff. E. 4d)


Tenor:​ 

_Je unbestimmter und offener eine Rechtsnorm formuliert ist, desto schwieriger ist es für den Betroffenen, die konkreten rechtlichen Entscheidungen vorauszusehen. _​ 

_Das Bundesgericht hat deshalb das Erfordernis einer hinreichend bestimmten Umschreibung und Umgrenzung der gesetzlichen Tatbestände_ (Tatbestandbestimmtheit) _aus dem Gebot der Rechtssicherheit abgeleitet_ (ZBI. 66/1965, Seite 322 ff.). ​ 

_Das Bundesgericht verlangt, dass die belastende Norm einen optimalen Grad der Bestimmtheit aufweist und nicht unnötig wesentliche Wertungen der Gesetzesanwendung überlässt. _​ 

_Die Forderung nach Bestimmtheit verwirklicht erst eigentlich den Grundsatz des Gesetzesvorbehalts. Schliesslich ist die Forderung nach optimaler Bestimmtheit rechtlicher Normen auch im Hinblick auf eine rechtsgleiche Gesetzesanwendung von grösster Bedeutung._​ 

Daraus kann so mancher Zeitgenosse im HMUELV und im Landtag noch viel an Bürgernähe und Bürokratievermeidung lernen.​


----------



## Svenos (11. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Da war noch nie etwas scharf formuliert, weil das immer an der Schärfe der Wegeränder zu relativieren wäre.
> 
> Oder wir legen ein Programm auf für Bordsteine an Waldwegen. Finanziert wird das dann mit einer Maut.
> 
> ...


 
So ist das, wenn man der Lobby das Formulieren von Gesetzen überläßt. Kennt man ja aus Berlin und Brüssel. Nur dass dort i.d.R. "besser" formuliert wird. 
Letztlich ist das ganze Thema ein vernichtendes Armutszeugnis für Frau Puttrich und ihre Behörde. Die Forst-Lobby vertritt nur ihre kommerziellen Interessen.


----------



## franzam (11. September 2012)

Interessant ist ja, dass MdL Arnold davon spricht, dass alles was übers spazierengehen hinausgeht geregelt werden muß! Wandern und Joggen und Nordic-Walking ist aber auch schon mehr als Spazierengehen


----------



## swe68 (11. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Aus dem Journal Frankfurt
> .....
> Man kann das im Journal Frankfurt kommentieren!



done.

Irgendwie ist die ganze Debatte manchmal unerträglich.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. September 2012)

dito. es gibt ordentlich feuer unterm hintern!
die kommentare sind zu 90% in unserem sinne.
daß der waldbesitzverbandsvorsitzende eine andere sicht hat, war klar.
ebenso klar sollte jedem auch sein kalkül, schlicht ökonomische interessen, nicht aber naturschutz, sein.


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> (....) daß der waldbesitzverbandsvorsitzende eine andere sicht hat, war klar.
> ebenso klar sollte jedem auch sein kalkül, schlicht ökonomische interessen, nicht aber naturschutz, sein.


 
Das ist ja auch OK, wenn er eine klare Position hat. Dann weiß man, woran man ist. Jedoch muß er deshalb ja nicht bei der Gerüchtekocherei gegen Mountainbiker mitmachen. Aber vielleicht muß er in der Gerüchteküche, wo sein sein Chef, der Freiherr v.d. Tann, der Chefkoch ist, die Zwiebeln schneiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (11. September 2012)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: sind inzwischen die Unterschriftenlisten ausgewertet? Wie viele Unterzeichner kommen denn da noch zu den Online-Unterzeichnern dazu, oder sind die Unterschriftenlisten schon bei den 				 					45.706 mit drin?


----------



## othu (11. September 2012)

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass es in Summe auf jeden Fall über den 50.ooo lag.


----------



## Asrael (11. September 2012)

Ziemlich genau 50.000 wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Mountain77 (11. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Siehe auch (obwohl schon 10 Jahre her) http://www.tilmankluge.de/RV/2M.html



Ein toller Satz!
"Man mißt Rücksichtnahme mit dem Verstand, nicht in Metern!"


----------



## swe68 (11. September 2012)

50.000 potentielle Nicht-Wähler der CDU...


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> 50.000 potentielle Nicht-Wähler der CDU...



nur 20.000, die anderen kommen nicht aus Hessen



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ein toller Satz!
> "Man mißt Rücksichtnahme mit dem Verstand, nicht in Metern!"



Manchmal habe selbst ich einen lichten Moment......


----------



## franzam (11. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> nur 20.000, die anderen kommen nicht aus Hessen



außer in Bayern gibts aber auch überall CDU


----------



## Tilman (11. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> außer in Bayern gibts aber auch überall CDU



awwer nur die Hesse habbe Landtagswahl im neschste Jahr!


----------



## Das_Playmobil (11. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> außer in Bayern gibts aber auch überall CDU



Da wir im Föderalismus leben, hört das Denken an den Landesgrenzen auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (12. September 2012)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Da wir im Föderalismus leben, hört das Denken an den Landesgrenzen auf.


...teilweise soll auch innerhalb der Landesgrenzen nicht viel gedacht werden...


----------



## jan84 (12. September 2012)

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ic/Felix-Aufsatteln-ab-Landesgrenze-457200079


----------



## franzam (12. September 2012)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Da wir im Föderalismus leben, hört das Denken an den Landesgrenzen auf.



Glücklicherweise gabs noch 30000 Denker außerhalb Hessens, die die Petition unterstützten


----------



## franzam (12. September 2012)

Diesen Satz aus dem Thüringer NSG, finde ich, wäre auch ideal für Hessen (auch vor allem über die Verkehrssicherungspflicht).

ThürNatG §34:
(1) Jeder darf im Außenbereich die Flur auf Straßen und Wegen sowie auf ungenutzten Grundflächen zum Zwecke der Erholung auf eigene Gefahr und unentgeltlich betreten. Vorschriften des öffentlichen Rechts, die das Betreten der Flur im weiteren Umfange gestatten oder die die Betretungsbefugnis einschränken, bleiben unberührt. Zusätzliche Sorgfalts- und Verkehrssicherungspflichten der Eigentümer oder Nutzungsberechtigten der Grundstücke werden durch die Betretungsbefugnis nicht begründet. Betreten im Sinne des Satzes 1 ist auch das Reiten, Radfahren sowie das Fahren mit bespannten Fahrzeugen oder Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und Wegen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. September 2012)

§ 14 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BWaldG:
Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet.

oder auch 
§ 24 Abs. 4 Satz 1 HForstG
Radfahren, Fahren mit Kutschen und Krankenfahrstühlen und Reiten ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet.

So neu ist das mit dem Radfahren auf Wegen im Wald nicht...


----------



## Svenos (12. September 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ic/Felix-Aufsatteln-ab-Landesgrenze-457200079


 
Scheinbar herrscht überall die gleiche Unwissenheit über die Gesetzeslage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (12. September 2012)

Man kanns ja kommentieren


----------



## HelmutK (12. September 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ic/Felix-Aufsatteln-ab-Landesgrenze-457200079


 


Svenos schrieb:


> Scheinbar herrscht überall die gleiche Unwissenheit über die Gesetzeslage


 


franzam schrieb:


> Man kanns ja kommentieren


 
Sollte man unbedingt. Die aktuelle Rechtslage gibt es hier

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/322-die-rechtslage-in-thueringen

und dazu kann man dann auch noch einmal deutlich machen, dass Thürigen keine Mindestwegbreite vorschreibt, sondern eine solche - die 2-Meter-Regel - sogar 2003 wieder abgeschafft hat

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Geschichte_der_2-Meter-Regel_in_Thringen.pdf


----------



## Svenos (12. September 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> 50.000 potentielle Nicht-Wähler der CDU...


 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Leute sich in der Wahlkabine noch daran erinnern und nicht wieder das Kreuz an der falschen Stelle machen. In der Politik (bzw. im Verhalten der Politiker) ändert sich erst etwas, wenn sie für ihre Fehlleistungen direkt abgestraft (sprich abgewählt) werden. Leider ist das in der Vergangenheit viel zu selten passiert. Die nächste Landtagswahl wird ja zeigen, ob die Bürger die "Ohrfeigen" Flughafenausbau, Waldgesetz usw. hinnehmen oder mal ihr (Ab-)Wahlrecht tatsächlich gebrauchen.


----------



## swe68 (12. September 2012)

Zeige mir eine Partei, die bisher niemals ihre Wahlversprechen gebrochen hat. Aber das wird nun offtopic.


----------



## client (12. September 2012)

_"Wege sind Spuren, entstanden durch vergangenes Gehen in der Landschaft.  Zugleich sind sie Bahnen, die künftiges Gehen des Menschen in der  Landschaft ermöglichen. So sind sie in Vergangenheit und Zukunft ein  Bild des Seins des Menschen in der Landschaft"
_Quelle: (zwar schon etwas älter aber immer noch passend) http://www.ssi-heft.de/15/17_unt.html

So sollte die Erklärung zum Begriff Weg im Gesetz stehen, denn so sind immer fast alle Wege entstanden!


----------



## Svenos (12. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> _"Wege sind Spuren, entstanden durch vergangenes Gehen in der Landschaft. Zugleich sind sie Bahnen, die künftiges Gehen des Menschen in der Landschaft ermöglichen. So sind sie in Vergangenheit und Zukunft ein Bild des Seins des Menschen in der Landschaft"_
> Quelle: (zwar schon etwas älter aber immer noch passend) http://www.ssi-heft.de/15/17_unt.html
> 
> So sollte die Erklärung zum Begriff Weg im Gesetz stehen, denn so sind immer fast alle Wege entstanden!


 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Forstlobby dem sogar zustimmen könnte. Allerdings nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass nur ihre Leute bestimmen dürfen, was Wege sind und was nicht.


----------



## Laschpuffer (12. September 2012)

Bis Gruppe B offen für MTB, Gruppe C nur wenn ausdrücklich erlaubt und für Pros?

So als Vorschlag. *g*


----------



## HelmutK (12. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> _"Wege sind Spuren, entstanden durch vergangenes Gehen in der Landschaft. Zugleich sind sie Bahnen, die künftiges Gehen des Menschen in der Landschaft ermöglichen. So sind sie in Vergangenheit und Zukunft ein Bild des Seins des Menschen in der Landschaft"_
> Quelle: (zwar schon etwas älter aber immer noch passend) http://www.ssi-heft.de/15/17_unt.html
> 
> So sollte die Erklärung zum Begriff Weg im Gesetz stehen, denn so sind immer fast alle Wege entstanden!


 
Und in jedem Winter treffen wir uns mit schweren Wanderschuhen und schaffen uns so neue Wege - kreuz und quer und wo es uns gefällt? Eine solche Beschreibung für das Gesetz sollten wir nicht fordern. Aber den Artikel finde ich trotzdem sehr wichtig, denn er zeigt auch, dass Wege dokumentierte und nachweisbare "Spuren" hinterlassen und eine Geschichte haben. Und wenn irgendwo "Wege" gesperrt, rückgebaut und/oder anderweitig unbegehbar gemacht werden sollten, dann ist das eigentlich die am Anfang stehende Frage: Handelt es sich um einen dokumentierten Weg und wie lange gab es diesen Weg schon?


----------



## Goldregen (12. September 2012)

Passend zum Thema Wege, tritt Herr Christian R. heute in seinem Kommentar hier wieder als "Gutmensch" auf und lobpreist die geschotterten Waldwege... (siehe dazu auch Grobschotter auf Wald- und Flurwegen).

Die Aussage von ihm: "Auch in der Einschätzung der Einflussmöglichkeiten unseres Verbandes auf den Gesetzentwurf irrt Herr S." ist wirklich frech. Dass er aber selbst noch mal darauf hinweist, dass sein Verband nicht nur die privaten, sondern auch die kommunalen Waldeigentümer  also insgesamt 60 Prozent der Waldfläche in Hessen  vertritt, macht das Ganze nur umso interessanter und verständlicher: 

09.01.2011 
" Dennoch müssen die Waldbesitzer aufpassen, wie in Wiesbaden die Rahmenbedingungen für die Forstwirtschaft verändert werden. Bei der anstehenden Novelle des Hessischen Forstgesetzes sei auch über die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen der Gemeinschaftswälder zu sprechen. Hier sieht er Handlungsbedarf bei den 370 Gemeinschaftswäldern in Hessen.  Die Gemeinschaftswälder sind eine wichtige Gruppe im Waldbesitzerverband. Mit den engagierten Mitgliedern im Hintergrund könne der Waldbesitzerverband auch in der Politik Anliegen der Forstwirtschaft gut vertreten. Dazu gebe es derzeit wieder reichlich Anlass.  Weinmeister sagte, das Hessische Forstgesetz werde bis 2013 an das neue Bundeswaldgesetz angepasst und könne in aller Ruhe beraten werden. Die Expertise der Waldbesitzer sei gefragt. "

06.02.11 
"Waldbesitzer fordern Begehverbot für die Nacht   Die Landespolitik habe großes Interesse, an der Forstpolitik teilzunehmen.  Das müssen wir zusammen ausarbeiten, erklärte Weinmeister. Die Waldbesitzer seien die Transformer. Der größte Anteil erneuerbarer Energie komme aus dem Wald als größter Energiespender"

Wenn das keine Einflussmöglichkeiten sind, dann weiß ich es nicht. Wenn ich dazu noch den gestammelten Kommentar von Herrn Mark W. höre (der Bericht startet etwa ab Mitte), dann frage ich mich, ob er überhaupt noch selbst an der Novelle mitgearbeitet hat oder ob er die Arbeit komplett den "Experten" überlassen und selbst null Plan hat. Der Kommentar sinngemäß ohne Garantie auf einen korrekten Wortlaut : _
'uns geht's darum, einen Ausgleich zu finden zwischen allen Nutzergruppen - das ist nicht immer ganz einfach, das ist in bestimmten Bereichen dieses Landes nicht so stark ausgeprägt, hier im Taunus oder im Ballungsraum ist das schon so, und da, glaube ich, wollen wir mit unserem Waldgesetz ansetzen'  _
Aha, er glaubt also  Und wie sagte die Dame von den Linken: Wer sich ein Gesetz von Lobbyisten schreiben lässt und das ungeprüft übernimmt, muss sich über das Resultat nicht wundern.  

Und jetzt tut Herr Christian R. so, als ob sie mit der Gesetzgebung nichts zu tun gehabt hätten

 
Aufgrund eines Leserkommentars, mache ich mal darauf aufmerksam, dass die Ministerin Frau P. erst seit dem 31. August 2010 im Amt ist. An der Novelle des Forstgesetzes wird aber schon seit vielen Jahren gebastelt. Und  Herr Michael v.d.T. hat sich bereits mit ihrer Vorgängerin über ein geändertes Betretungsrecht unterhalten (vermutlich sogar schon mit deren Vorgänger, da diese Dame ja nicht so lange im Amt war):

16.02.10: Im Privatwald gehts um jede Menge Holz   In der Forderung nach einer Neuregelung des Waldbetretungrechtes stimmte Lautenschläger den Waldbesitzern zu.  Wald spiele bei den erneuerbaren Energien eine wichtige Rolle. 

Mehr zum Thema 'Erneuerbare Energien' etc.: 20.02.2010, 25.06.2011 (siehe auch       #2522). Und morgen wird auf dieser Veranstaltung über die Biomasse Holz informiert.


----------



## Svenos (12. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema Wege, tritt Herr Christian R. heute in seinem Kommentar hier wieder als "Gutmensch" auf und lobpreist die geschotterten Waldwege... (siehe dazu auch Grobschotter auf Wald- und Flurwegen).
> 
> Die Aussage von ihm: "Auch in der Einschätzung der Einflussmöglichkeiten unseres Verbandes auf den Gesetzentwurf irrt Herr S." ist wirklich frech. Dass er aber selbst noch mal darauf hinweist, dass sein Verband nicht nur die privaten, sondern auch die kommunalen Waldeigentümer  also insgesamt 60 Prozent der Waldfläche in Hessen  vertritt, macht das Ganze nur umso interessanter und verständlicher:


 

Um die Einflussmöglichkeiten der privaten Waldbesitzer im Verband von Herrn Raupach einzuschätzen, muss man sich nur die Zusammensetzung des Präsidiums anschauen (http://cms-20.de/hesswald.de/verband/wer-entscheidet-wo/prasidium/)

Da kommen *6 "Private" auf einen "Öffentlichen".*

Im Erweiterten Vorstand sind es *20 (!) "Private" zu 2 "Öffentlichen".*

Noch Fragen??? 

Herr Raupach wird aber nicht müde "Nebelkerzen" zu werfen.

Aber die Damen und Herren mit den schicken Adelstiteln haben natürlich nur die Natur und das Gemeinwohl im Sinn .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldregen (12. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Um die Einflussmöglichkeiten der privaten Waldbesitzer im Verband von Herrn Raupach einzuschätzen, muss man sich nur die Zusammensetzung des Präsidiums anschauen (http://cms-20.de/hesswald.de/verband/wer-entscheidet-wo/prasidium/)
> Da kommen 6 "Private" auf einen "Öffentlichen".
> Im Erweiterten Vorstand sind es 20 (!) "Private" zu 2 "Öffentlichen".
> Noch Fragen???


Ja, da werfen sich mir welche auf. Aber ich probiere es erstmal selbst - ansonsten komme ich auf dich zurück. 


Svenos schrieb:


> Aber die Damen und Herren mit den schicken Adelstiteln haben natürlich nur die Natur und das Gemeinwohl im Sinn .


Aber natürlich sicher doch! (Das war doch schon immer so, oder? Und wir sind hier doch alle boß neidisch.)


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2012)

Die Waldbesitzer-Zitate 



Goldregen schrieb:


> 06.02.11
> "Waldbesitzer fordern Begehverbot für die Nacht   Die Landespolitik habe großes Interesse, an der Forstpolitik teilzunehmen.  Das müssen wir zusammen ausarbeiten, erklärte Weinmeister. Die Waldbesitzer seien die Transformer. Der größte Anteil erneuerbarer Energie komme aus dem Wald als größter Energiespender"
> 
> 16.02.10: Im Privatwald gehts um jede Menge Holz   In der Forderung nach einer Neuregelung des Waldbetretungrechtes stimmte Lautenschläger den Waldbesitzern zu.  Wald spiele bei den erneuerbaren Energien eine wichtige Rolle.



führem zu dem Gedanken, daß bestimmt als nächstes Argument kommt, wenn nachts im Wald mit dem Mountainbike gefahren würde, dann wüchsen die Bäume langsamer......

Richtig ist, daß nachts tatsächlich nur auf den "Forstautobahnen" gefahren werden sollte, weil es v.a. nachts durchweg große zusammenhängende ruhige Zonen im Wald geben muß. "Singeletrail-Orgien mit Achterbahn-Atmosphäre im dunklen Unterholz" und das mit einer perfekten Beleuchtung (um die es vor 12 Jahren in dem Artikel  einer bekannten Zeitung ging), ist schlichtweg rücksichtslos. Daran gewöhnt sich auch kein Viehzeug.

Aber auch sonst, Bäume s.o......


----------



## HelmutK (12. September 2012)

Auf Facebook 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649

habe ich mir ein paar - vielleicht auch zu viele - Gedanken zu diesem Artikel

http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/?src=journal_news_einzel&rubrik=2&id=16746

von der Seele geschrieben:

Manche Dinge müssen klar angesprochen werden!

Der geschäftsführende Direktor des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes nimmt im Interview mit dem Frankfurt Journal kein Blatt vor den Mund und bekennt klar Farbe, worum es ihm mit seiner Unterstützung für den Entwurf des neuen Waldgesetzes geht. Er will, dass wir auf den "breiteren Waldwegen" bleiben und schwärmt von "etwas 25.000 Kilometer, die für das Radfahren bestens geeignet" seien. Die restlichen 75.000 Kilometer, die es nach einer uns schriftlich vorliegenden Stellungnahme von Hessen-Forst gibt und auf denen wir nach dieser Stellungnahme von Hessen-Forst momentan noch fahren dürfen, werden verschwiegen. 

Und wenn wir in Zukunft nicht nur auf den nach seiner Ansicht geeigneten 25.000 Kilometern fahren wollen, sondern wie heute auch auf den restlichen 75.000 Kilometern an Waldwegen, dann soll das nach seiner Auffassung nur gehen, wenn das "mit den Waldeigentümern abgestimmt" sei und diese Wege als "reine Mountainbiketrails ausgewiesen" seien. Sonst würde "Mountainbiking zu einer Gefahr für andere Waldbesucher und die Natur", kann man im Interview lesen.

Aber auch in seinen Kommentaren finden sich interessante Aussagen. So wird von einem "Konflikt, der die Gesellschaft spaltet" gesprochen und er ergänzt: "Der von der DIMB geforderte "Open Trail" ist nicht tragfähig, sondern Auslöser des Konflikts." 

Nun - das sehen wir aber ganz anders. Hier wird ein Konflikt herbeigeredet und beschworen, der gar nicht existiert. Wir erinnern uns sehr genau an die Worte des Pressesprechers des für den Gesetzesentwurf verantwortlichen Hessischen Umweltministeriums, der in der Gelnhäuser Neuen Zeitung am 04.07.2012 wie folgt zitiert wurde: "In den allermeisten, bestimmt auf 99 Prozent der Waldflächen, nutzen Wanderer, Jogger und Radfahrer den Wald komplett ohne Konflikte gemeinsam. Da fragt man sich schon, wo denn die landesweite Gefahr für die anderen Waldbesucher oder der landesweite Konflikt zu finden ist, der da zu Lasten der Mountainbiker und der Radfahrer gelöst werden soll. Warum sollen 75.000 Kilometer an Waldwegen mit einem gesetzgeberischen Federstrich für Radfahrer und Mountainbiker verboten und plötzlich nicht mehr zum Radfahren bzw. Mountainbiken geeignet sein?

Die Vertreter des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes sollten nicht immer wieder Forderungen der DIMB verkürzt und sinnentstellend darstellen. Was wir fordern und welche Positionen wir in der DIMB vertreten, kann jeder, auch der Hessische Waldbesitzerverband, auf unserer Homepage lesen. Wir wollen nur Wege befahren, "soweit dies mit dem Naturschutz vereinbar und sozialverträglich ist"; aber das passt wohl nicht in das Weltbild des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes. Wir fordern die Einhaltung unserer DIMB-Trailrules, die klar und allgemein verständlich verdeutlichen, wie Mountainbiken im Einklang mit dem Naturschutz und mit Rücksicht auf andere Waldbesucher auszuüben ist. Aber das blendet man wohl auch lieber aus, denn da könnte man doch sonst glatt auf den Gedanken kommen, dass Mountainbiker eigentlich ganz vernünftige und verständige Menschen sind. 

Warum Moutainbiking landesweit und flächendeckend eine Gefahr für die Natur darstellen soll, wird leider auch nicht erklärt oder belegt, sondern - man muss mittlerweile schon sagen: wie immer - nur behauptet. Dabei kann man auf der Homepage der DIMB umfassend nachlesen, welche Erkenntnisse die Wissenschaft in Bezug auf die Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens auf die Natur, Fauna und Flora sowie Wege - nur dort wollen wir fahren - hat. Nur wenn man das macht, dann kommt man zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Umweltauswirkungen des Mountainbikens auf Wegen, unabhängig von der Wegebreite, nicht schlechter als die von Fußgängern sind. Aber das verschweigt man auch lieber der Öffentlichkeit, dann damit kann man Mountainbiker schlecht an den Pranger stellen. 

Viel lieber zeigt man Schadensbilder von illegal angelegten Strecken. Aber was hat das Fahren auf Wegen mit dem Fahren auf illegal angelegten Wegen zu tun? Seitens der DIMB engagieren wir uns seit Jahren intensiv für die Schaffung legaler Dirt Spots, Downhill- und Freeridestrecken sowie Flowtrails, um das Problem illegal angelegter Strecken zu lösen. Und wir haben überall in Deutschland damit große Erfolge und konnten beweisen, dass man mit legalen Streckenangeboten auch den Wildwuchs an illegalen Streckenbauten lösen kann - wenn man denn will! Nur in Hessen klappt das nicht und wir müssen uns so langsam fragen, ob das nicht sogar vorsätzlich torpediert wird, weil man dann nicht mehr auf die illegalen Streckenbauer zeigen könnte.

Seitens der DIMB engagieren wir uns - zusammen mit anderen Sportverbänden und Naturschutzorganisationen - auch seit Jahren für Lösungen zur Vereinbarkeit von Sport und Natur in Naturschutzgebieten. Das Ergebnis dieser Arbeit, eine fast 100 Seiten umfassende Handreichung zur erfolgreichen Kompromissfindung und Managementplanung in empfindlichen Lebensräumen, ist in unserer Online-Bibliothek auf der DIMB-Homepage veröffentlicht. Wir könnten die Auflistung unserer Aktivitäten noch viel weiter führen, aber den Hessischen Waldbesitzerverband scheint das wenig zu interessieren, denn das passt nicht in das von Vorurteilen behaftete Bild von Mountainbikern, das er der Öffentlichkeit vermitteln will.

Um besser mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger auf Mountainbiker zeigen zu können, präsentiert man der Öffentlichkeit auch gerne drastische Erlebnisse mit rücksichtslosen "Extrembikern" und suggeriert so der Öffentlichkeit, dass alle Mountainbiker rücksichtslose Gesellen sind. Aber wie war das noch einmal? Stimmt - auf 99% der Waldflächen gibt es gar keine Konflikte. Ganz offensichtlich scheint die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker wohl doch verantwortungsvoll und rücksichtsvoll unterwegs zu sein. Und dass das so ist, hat auch einen guten Grund, denn wir engagieren uns dafür. Die DIMB als Verband mit den DIMB Trail Rules, der Aktion Fair on Trails und Europas größtem Ausbildungsprogramm für Mountainbiker und die ganz große Mehrheit der Mountainbiker, die tagtäglich mit Rücksicht und Verantwortungsbewußtsein ihren Sport ausüben. Aber auch das scheint nicht in das Weltbild der Hessischen Waldbesitzer zu passen.

Und so komme ich - man verzeihe mir die Länge meiner Ausführungen - zu meinem Fazit: 

Auslöser des Konflikt um das Waldgesetz sind nicht die Mountainbiker oder die DIMB, sondern diejenigen, die von ihren stereotypen Vorurteilen nicht loslassen wollen und diese Vorurteile weiter verbreiten. Auslöser des Konflikts um das Waldgesetz sind nicht diejenigen, die für ihr gesetzlich garantiertes Recht zum Befahren von Wegen mit demokratischen Mitteln eintreten, sondern diejenigen, die dieses Recht einschränken wollen. Und wenn man das versteht, dann kann man auch die Diskussion um das Waldgesetz nachvollziehen, denn wir werden diese Diskussion mit Kompetenz und Engagement fortsetzen.

Herzlichst
Eure DIMB (HK)



1. PS: Danke für die vielen engagierten und guten Kommentare zu dem Interview 

2. PS: Nutzt weiter jede Gelegenheit zu Kommentaren und geht zu öffentlichen Veranstaltungen, wie z. B. am 19. in Darmstadt-Eberstadt


----------



## franzam (12. September 2012)

Danke Helmut für Deine Ausführung! Darf ich für die nächsten Leserbriefe ein paar Sätze davon klauen?

Aber solange der Waldeigentümer die Einstellung hat: Was sozialverträglich ist bestimme ich...

Das Problem sind wahrscheinlich nicht die MTBler an sich, sondern sie sind nur das Ventil für all den aufgestauten Ärger der Waldbesitzer mit Wanderern, Reitern, Schwammerlsuchern, Joggern, anderen Ökofuzis. Dann noch die, die mitten in der Nacht nach der Disco in den Wald zum p..pen fahren.
Man könnte auch wirklich Mitleid haben 

p.s. Hab zwar keinen Fendt, aber ein alten MAN Ackerdiesel


----------



## HelmutK (13. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Danke Helmut für Deine Ausführung! Darf ich für die nächsten Leserbriefe ein paar Sätze davon klauen?



Das darfst Du gerne


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2012)

Siehe Wiesbadener Kurier v. heute.

Da beweisen Biker und eine Kommune, daß man vernünftige Vereinbarungen zwischen Waldbesitzern und Mountainbikern auch ohne das neue Waldgesetz hinbekommt. Die immer wieder aufkommenden gegenteiligen Behauptungen, dafür brauche man dieses neue Gesetz, sind de jure falsch und werden durch die Praxis nicht nur in Oestrich Winkel widerlegt. Die falschen Behauptungen sind ergo nur Versuche der Gesetzesbefürworter, rechtlich unbedarfte Bürger "um die Fichte" zu führen. 

Man kann den Artikel kommentieren.


----------



## Harvester (13. September 2012)

wenn es um Möglichkeiten geht hab ich hier auch ein Beispiel aus Niedersachsen:
http://www.leinetal-online.de/rubs/RUBS_36kw2012/28152.htm


----------



## Svenos (13. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Ja, da werfen sich mir welche auf. Aber ich probiere es erstmal selbst - ansonsten komme ich auf dich zurück.
> 
> Aber natürlich sicher doch! (Das war doch schon immer so, oder? Und wir sind hier doch alle boß neidisch.)


 
Die Geschichte ist am Ende wohl recht einfach. Folgende Amtsträger des Hessischen Waldbesitzerverbandes haben ein reges (wirtschaftliches) Interesse an dem neuen Waldgesetz:

*Präsidium:*
Präsident Michael Freiherr von der Tann (Privatwald)
Henning Graf Kanitz (Privatwald)
Hubertus Freiherr Roeder von Diersburg (für den Privatwald)
Thilo von Gilsa (für den Privatwald)
Bürgermeister Paul Weimann (Link: für den Kommunalwald)
Landrat Dietrich Kübler (Link: für den Kleinprivatwald)
Wilhelm Fenner (Link: Vorsitzender der Landesgruppe Gemeinschaftswald)

Erweiterter Vorstand
*Für den Privatwald:*
Dr. Hubert Beier, Petersberg
Otto von Boyneburgk, Sontra
Dr. Constantin von Brandenstein, Schlüchtern
Karl Fischer, Diemelsee
Kurt Lenz, Dautphetal
Frank Zulauf, Hammelbach
Jörg Weinhausen, Borken-Kerstenhausen Frank Wiegand, Frielendorf
Christoph Müller, Eichenzell
Klaus Rauber, Grebenhain
Egenolf Freiherr Roeder von Diersburg, Rabenau-Londorf
Philipp Victor Russell, Zierenberg
Alexander Fürst zu Stolberg-Roßla, Ortenberg
Johannes Freiherr von Warsberg, Neckarsteinach
Louis Graf zu Erbach-Fürstenau, Beerfelden
Hans-Heinrich Pausch, Stadtallendorf
Friedhelm Schneider, Gründau
*Für die Gemeinschaftswälder (auch Privatwald)*
Klaus Stiegel, Felsberg
Reinhard Post, Bad Salzschlirf
Sylvia Ruppel, Hungen-Bellersheim
Frank Wiegand, Frielendorf
*Für den Kommunalwald*
Bürgemeister Uwe Steuber, Lichtenfels
Bürgermeister Peter Klug, Laubach
*Für die Weihnachtsbaumerzeuger (ich dachte immer der Weihnachtsmann)*
Karl-Wilhelm Fladerer, Haiger

Noch einmal zur Erinnerung:
_Etwa 210.000 Hektar Wald in Hessen (25 Prozent) gehört rund 60.000 privaten Waldeigentümern und 370 Gemeinschaftswälder. 312.000 Hektar Wald (35 Prozent) gehört 420 waldbesitzenden Kommunen. Dem Land Hessen als größter Waldeigentümer gehören etwa 356.000 Hektar (40 Prozent). Quelle Hesswald.de_

Der Verband vertritt die Interessen der privaten (25% bezogen auf die Gesamtfläche Wald) und der kommunalen Eigentümer (35%). D.h. innerhalb des Verbandes überwiegen flächenmäßig somit die Interessen der kommunalen Eigentümer. Trotzdem sind nahezu 90% der Führungspositionen mit Privateigentümern besetzt. 

Das nenne ich mal erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit für einige wenige "Shareholder". Denn angesichts der vielen EU-Förderprogramme (aus unserem Steuergeld), die es für Waldbesitzer gibt, ist das ein einträgliches Geschäft.
Böse Zungen nennen das "Waldmafia". 

Leider kommen diese Aspekte in der öffentlichen Diskussion viel zu kurz. Sie würden den größten Teil der Pro-Gesetz-Argumente auf das schrumpfen lassen, was sie in Wirklichkeit sind, nämlich Scheinargumente und Ablenkungsmanöver.

Aus meiner Sicht lassen die Damen und Herren von edler Herkunft ein altes Handwerk ihrer Zunft neu aufleben - das Raubrittertum.
Die Bürger sollen weitgehend aus dem Wald ausgesperrt werden, den sie mit Steuergeldern oder über andere Wege mitfinanzieren.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (13. September 2012)

das nenne ich mal wertvolles hintergrundwissen! danke für diesen aufschlußreichen post.
daß der gesetzesvorstoß in richtung "mittelalter" zielt, ist mir seit längerem klar. aber jetzt kenne ich die "hohen" herren immerhin mit namen.

ist nicht das präsidiumsmitglied paul weimann, der bürgermeister von oestrich-winkel, jener gemeinde, in der man ein stück stadtwald den gravitiy pilots für ihre strecke zur verfügung stellen will? das ist ja im grunde löblich, aber womöglich auch ein versuch der ghettoisierung von mountainbikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (13. September 2012)

Könnte man zumindest bei den Bürgermeistern noch dazu schreiben welcher Partei sie angehören?


----------



## Svenos (13. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal wertvolles hintergrundwissen! danke für diesen aufschlußreichen post.
> daß der gesetzesvorstoß in richtung "mittelalter" zielt, ist mir seit längerem klar. aber jetzt kenne ich die "hohen" herren immerhin mit namen.
> 
> ist nicht das präsidiumsmitglied paul weimann, der bürgermeister von oestrich-winkel, jener gemeinde, in der man ein stück stadtwald den gravitiy pilots für ihre strecke zur verfügung stellen will? das ist ja im grunde löblich, aber womöglich auch ein versuch der ghettoisierung von mountainbikern.


 
In der Tat. Die Rollenverteilung ist ziemlich klar. Herr Weimann ist sozusagen das "MTB-freundliche" Gesicht des Waldbesitzerverbandes.
Damit will ich das Projekt in Oestrich und seinen Beitrag nicht schmälern. Aber es zeigt die strukturellen Verflechtungen der Holzlobby mit der Politik auf.  
Es wird daher auch keinen Privatwaldbesitzer groß stören, wenn offizielle MTB-Strecken (aber auch Wanderwege) im Wald der öffentlichen Hand angelegt werden. 
Im Privatwald sehe ich da kaum Chancen für eine Einigung. Außer der entsprechende MTB-Verein hat ein ordentliches Budget, um sich quasi "einzukaufen". Damit wären die Bedenken (Naturschutz, Fußgänger usw.) der Privatwaldbesitzer wohl schnell "auszuräumen".
Am Ende geht`s nur ums Geld.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Am Ende geht`s nur ums Geld.



genau so hat das herr raupach mal einigen bikern gegenüber formuliert. stimmt die kohle, lässt sich alles umsetzen. aber ohne moos nichts los. in dem fall lässt man dann gerne den kommunen den vortritt. in beiden fällen lacht sich der private waldbesitzer ins fäustchen.


----------



## jan84 (13. September 2012)

Jahni85 schrieb:


> Welche Position vertreten eigentlich die Piraten? Oder haben die wie üblich keine Meinung, wie auch bei anderen wichtigen Themen.



Hält dich keiner von ab dich einzubringen. 
Keine Ahnung obs da ne Position gibt, wenn nicht würde ich die Prioritäten/ die "notwendigen Themen" aber woanders sehen .


----------



## 4mate (13. September 2012)

Vorbildlich ist die Schweiz!



 


Höchste Zeit: Ferienregionen setzen auf Mountainbiker,
 um das Potenzial der Sommersaison besser auszunutzen. 

Mountainbiker als «Tourismusfaktor»
Bestes Beispiel ist der Laubeggtrail oberhalb des Walensees. 

Erst Verbotsschilder und nun offizieller Biketrail.
Vom Jochpass zum Trübsee (oberhalb Engelberg) wurde dieses Jahr 

ein geiler neuer Flowtrail eröffnet.
Genauso bei der Corviglia oberhalb St. Moritz.
Usw. usw. 

Und das Bikeverbot im Kanton Bern ist vom Tisch.
 Dasselbe blüht den Überlegungen im Kanton Zug.


----------



## bassenheimer (13. September 2012)

Für "einen" Typ Waldbesitzer hab ich tatsächlich Verständnis: den kleinen Waldbauern mit 1-2ha Waldfläche. Von denen muss es erheblich viele geben, bei 3ha Durchschnittsgröße an privaten Waldbesitzungen, und ein paar Handvoll "Waldadligen" mit 1000ha und mehr (die alle auch Jäger sind).
Der kleine Waldbauer holt aus seinem Wäldchen auf keinen Fall genug Ertrag, als dass er auch noch Müll wegräumen kann, wenn da ein beliebter Weg durchgeht. Natürlich kann er mit diesem Wald auch niemals modernes Forstequipment finanzieren, und wird überhaupt eine Menge gefährlicher, körperlich harter Arbeit für ein paar Euro Holzertrag haben.
Und diese Waldbauern bilden die Mehrheit und haben eigentlich nichts mit den Wirtschaftlichkeits- und Jagdgelüsten der großen Herren gemein. Von den Gemeinden als Waldeigentümer mal ganz zu schweigen (die schielen jetzt alle nach Investoren für Windanlagenparks im Wald, damit sie noch ein paar Euro Pachtertrag rausschlagen).

Der kommende Hauptkriegsschauplatz ist die Deutungshoheit über die Frage "Was ist ein fester Weg?" Die Position der Reiter ist die, die ich hier auch schon von Euch Bikern gelesen habe: im Zweifel jeder in der amtlichen Karte (Topo Karte 1:25.000) ausgewiesener Weg. Mit diesem Argument ist jedes Streitgespräch mit einem Jäger "Was reitet Ihr da?" beendet, was doch "gelegentlich" passiert (d.h. alle paar Jahre mal, wenn man 2-3x wöchentlich im Wald reitet). An dieser bestehenden Auslegung etwas zu ändern ist das erklärte Ziel des Gegners! 

Über diesen Hebel können sie die "unerwünschten" Nutzer am ehesten aus dem Wald bringen. In der Reihenfolge: Mountainbiker, Reiter, Jogger+Geocacher, und mit dem Rest (Wanderer und Spaziergänger) werden sie dann auch fertig. Das Zünglein an der Waage werden die Naturschutz- und Wanderverbände sein. Wenn die gegen uns sind, haben wir schon verloren.

Als Reiter habe ich zumindest das Argument der Historie auf meiner Seite. Dieser Weg da besteht schon seit Jahrhunderten, er wurde von Reitern und Holzrückepferden mit angelegt! Nur von einer Gruppe wird ein gemütlich im Schritt durch den Wald gerittenes Pferd als störend oder Fremdkörper empfunden: den Jägern (und auch nur von denen, die sich gestört fühlen _wollen_). Die mit gezackten Helmen und verspiegelten Sonnenbrillen versehenen Kampfradler, die sich voll Todesverachtung Steilhänge herabstürzen: die werden gezielt als Schrecken waldspazierender Rentner und Couchhelden aufgebaut, von denen denen das allgemeine Waldbetretungsrecht zur Erholung ein Gräuel ist. Gegen dies (nicht generelle, aber doch gezielt ansprechbare) "Imageproblem" müsst Ihr weiter angehen, denn es fahren doch geschätzte 90% der Mountainbiker auf Waldwegen die mir als Reiter tendenziell bereits zu hart sind, und auf vielen Wegen die ich seit 20 Jahren reite ist mir noch nie ein Mountainbiker begegnet, und ich bin mir fast sicher, auch künftig nicht...

Was die Opposition vertritt (Grüne, Piraten, SPD) ist dabei nicht entscheidend. Aber wenn es gelingt den Keil in der Koalition zu vertiefen, also mehr von der FDP auf unsere Seite zu ziehen, das nützt der Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (13. September 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> genau so hat das herr raupach mal einigen bikern gegenüber formuliert. stimmt die kohle, lässt sich alles umsetzen. aber ohne moos nichts los. in dem fall lässt man dann gerne den kommunen den vortritt. in beiden fällen lacht sich der private waldbesitzer ins fäustchen.


 
Da jeder Mensch irgendwie ökonomisch denkt und handelt ist das ja im Grunde nicht verwerflich. Ich finde es nur ziemlich dreist, dass die Bürger praktisch zweimal zur Kasse gebeten werden sollen: EU-Förderung + Nutzungsentgeld.
Aber so ist das in Zeiten des Turbo-Kapitalismus, wo man die neo-liberalen Kräfte überall schalten und walten lässt. Wo alle darin wetteifern den Staat und die Gesellschaft zu be*******n...aber das führt in eine abendfüllende Grundsatzdebatte .

Ich denke, dass unser Anliegen deutlich an Akzeptanz gewinnt, wenn die wahren Interessen der Gegenseite zu Tage treten und das ganze Geblubber der Waldbesitzer über Arten- und Naturschutz mal entzaubert wird. 
Die Sprachlosigkeit bzw. das Ausweichen auf Nebenschauplätze eines Herrn Raupach zeigen für mich die Argumentationsprobleme der Gegenseite gut auf. 
Es bleibt abzuwarten, wie die Pro-Seite reagiert. Einfach "durchdrücken", oder nur geschickt umformulieren läuft nicht mehr. 
Es wird auch spannend, wie Frau Puttrich den politischen "Flurschaden" noch begrenzen will (kann).


----------



## Svenos (13. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> > Das Zünglein an der Waage werden die Naturschutz- und Wanderverbände sein. Wenn die gegen uns sind, haben wir schon verloren.
> 
> 
> So düster würde ich das nicht sehen. Ein Naturschutzverband hat nicht zwangsläufig recht (siehe BUND) und die Wanderer haben als Gruppe nicht mehr oder weniger Rechte wie Radfahrer. Den Verweis auf die Historie finde ich auch nicht immer zielführend....
> ...


Ich halte die Opposition für durchaus wichtig, da nur sie im Parlament etwas gegen das Gesetz tun kann (einschließlich der FDP-Leute mit Eigenmeinung). Alle Runden Tische nützen nix, wenn im Parlament anders entschieden wird.


----------



## client (13. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Waldbesitzer-Zitate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon zu meinem eigenen Schutz fahre ich nachts selten im Wald. 
Aber ich übernachte dort öfters auf Wanderungen und ich entdecke dort viel zu oft eine Raubtierart (ich glaube die bezeichnen manche als Jäger), die ab und zu vor lauter Wildschweinjagddruck die ca 190 cm hohen Artgenossen mit Wildschweinen verwechseln und diese an- oder erschiessen. Und ich möchte nicht verletzt in die Versuchung geraten, diesen "Jäger"tieren den Saft abzudrehen, denn die stehen doch unter besonderen politischen Artenschutz.
Außerdem "reiten" die Jagdtiere gerne und oft auf so "merkwürdigen Tieren" mit leuchtenden Augen und stinkenden Abgasen durch den nächtlichen Wald.


----------



## Goldregen (13. September 2012)

Hey, hier ist ja richtig was los 

_@ HelmutK: "Manche Dinge müssen klar angesprochen werden!" - _Danke für den mal wieder sehr gut strukturierten und sachlichen Text! 

  Super, was ich auf der Gesichtsbuchseite noch entdeckt habe: Der Leserbrief des Jagdvorstehers aus Lich, ist ja einfach nur klasse! Es tut gut zu wissen, dass es auch noch vernünftig denkende Leute gibt, die sich dann auch noch öffentlich und so ausdrücklich von den Hasspredigern in ihren Reihen distanzieren. 

  Dazu reiche ich noch ein Interview mit einem offenbar ebenfalls recht vernünftigen Förster, der es sogar wagt, seinen Arbeitgeber ob seiner Forstpolitik zu kritisieren: http://www.hersfelder-zeitung.de/na...rotenburg/bad-hersfeld/wald-alle-2495787.html 
   (Das Thema Naturschutz und Buchenwälder in Hessen ist eins für sich, denn auch diese Bestände wollen die hessischen Waldbesitzer "nutzen" und Hessen-Forst verweigert Auskünfte.  Was Claudia v.E.R. und ihre Wildkatzen wohl davon halten?)

  Und gute Nachrichten aus Oestrich-Winkel _(siehe Wiesbadener Kurier v. heute)_! Mal schauen, was aus der geplanten Wiesbadener Strecke wird.

_@ Harvester: wenn es um Möglichkeiten geht hab ich hier auch ein Beispiel aus Niedersachsen_  Danke dafür. Ich empfinde es als Wohltat und Ansporn, zur Abwechslung auch mal wieder so einen Artikel zu lesen, mit Begriffen wie 'hohes Niveau', 'fahrerisches Können', 'Spaß' und 'Gemeinschaftsgefühl'. An dieser sachlichen und informativen Berichterstattung sollte sich der Spiegel mal ein Beispiel nehmen (ich weiß, ich weiß, der wollte nicht wirklich informieren sondern auch bloß polarisieren (guckst du) ).


----------



## Tilman (13. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal wertvolles hintergrundwissen! danke für diesen aufschlußreichen post.
> daß der gesetzesvorstoß in richtung "mittelalter" zielt, ist mir seit längerem klar. aber jetzt kenne ich die "hohen" herren immerhin mit namen.
> 
> ist nicht das präsidiumsmitglied paul weimann, der bürgermeister von oestrich-winkel, jener gemeinde, in der man ein stück stadtwald den gravitiy pilots für ihre strecke zur verfügung stellen will? das ist ja im grunde löblich, aber womöglich auch ein versuch der ghettoisierung von mountainbikern.


 
Man sollte sich nicht so viel Zeit nehmen, andauernd hier und da zu mutmaßen, welches Übel hinter´m nächsten Baum lauert. Das gilt aich für das ganze Hickhack, wer welche Interesen im Wald verfolgt.

Lucia Puttrich hat ein brauchbares Gesetz vorzulegen und keinen juristischen Schrott. Was das Biken im Wald angeht, stehen die Grundlagen dafür im Bundeswaldgesetz und werden nicht an Runden Tischen weichgespült. Dort hat demnach die Frage, wo man biken darf, rechtlich keinen Platz, weil man nach Bundesrecht auf Wegen biken darf und Ausnahmen gescheit zu begründen sind. Schluss, Punkt!

"Klare Ansprache" (HelmutK) heißt jedenfalls rechtliche Klarheit und da ist jedes nicht-rechtliche, sondern politische Gegacker um Befindlichkeiten von Verbänden, die daran kratzen wollen, vertane Zeit.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (13. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Lucia Puttrich hat ein brauchbares Gesetz vorzulegen und keinen juristischen Schrott. Was das Biken im Wald angeht, stehen die Grundlagen dafür im Bundeswaldgesetz und werden nicht an Runden Tischen weichgespült. Dort hat demnach die Frage, wo man biken darf, rechtlich keinen Platz, weil man nach Bundesrecht auf Wegen biken darf und Ausnahmen gescheit zu begründen sind. Schluss, Punkt!



word


----------



## franzam (13. September 2012)

Hier ist ein sehr gelungener Artikel aus der Zeitung des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbandes e.V. "Waldlust":
Anhang anzeigen Waldlust1.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Waldlust2.pdf

Abdruck mit freundlicher Genehmigung des Bayerischen Waldbesitzerverbandes 

Falls jemand das ganze besser einbinden kann, gerne!


----------



## rayc (14. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Lucia Puttrich hat ein brauchbares Gesetz vorzulegen und keinen juristischen Schrott. Was das Biken im Wald angeht, stehen die Grundlagen dafür im Bundeswaldgesetz und werden nicht an Runden Tischen weichgespült. Dort hat demnach die Frage, wo man biken darf, rechtlich keinen Platz, weil man nach Bundesrecht auf Wegen biken darf und Ausnahmen gescheit zu begründen sind. Schluss, Punkt!





Unterschreib.

Aber man sollte und kann durchaus die Motivation für diesen Gesetzesvorschlag offenlegen.
Es ist nicht Nächstenliebe und Umweltschutz sondern das rücksichtslose Streben nach Gewinnmaximierung.

ray


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. September 2012)

so isses! die frage bleibt, wie die herrschaften wohl reagieren, wenn sie denspiegel vorgehalten bekommen.


----------



## M::::: (14. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> so isses! die frage bleibt, wie die herrschaften wohl reagieren, wenn sie denspiegel vorgehalten bekommen.



Was sollen sie denn noch tun,sich noch schlechter zu benehmen ?
Schlimmer als den verlogenen Schwachsinn abzusondern,den sie jetzt zum Besten geben,kann s ja nun schwerlich werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_fahrer (14. September 2012)

Dylan schrieb:


> Na zumindest erstellen sie Videos dazu:
> Immer am Limit: Downhill-Mountainbiker und die Entstehung illegaler Waldpisten
> (Hab nicht gesehen, ob der Link hier schon gepostet wurde.)


Bravo! Bessere PR können sich die Waldeigentümer gar nicht wünschen. Solche Leute würde ich auch aus dem Wald aussperren wollen. Es geht einfach nicht an, daß man den Wald umpflügt und darin rumbuddelt, Sprungschanzen anlegt, usw. So ein Verhalten läßt sich auch nicht durch den Verweis auf fragwürdige Jagd- und Forstpraktiken rechtfertigen. Die Jäger haben halt die Vorteil, daß sie viele Spitzenpolitiker in ihren Reihen haben, so wie den verstorbenen FJS. Das kann man als MTBler nur durch gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ausgleichen. Da hilft natürlich so ein Video ungemein

Natürlich werden diese Mißbräuche von den Waldeigentümern und Jägern genutzt, um einen (juristischen) Zaun um ihre Wälder zu ziehen und auch Leute auszusperren, die die Natur nicht über Gebühr beanspruchen.


----------



## othu (14. September 2012)

Natürlich ist das verboten, aber der Untergang des Abendlandes ist das jetzt auch nicht. Gäbe es legale Alternativen, gäbe es auch weniger Buddelei...

Hoffe den hatten wir noch nicht:

Frankfurter Rundschau: Wild-Biken verboten
Der Taunuswald zieht immer mehr Mountainbiker an. Umweltexperte Tilman Kluge spricht im FR-Interview über Regeln im Wald.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. September 2012)

das wurde schon gepostet u war bei SPON zu sehen.
@othu: seh ich auch so; hätte man die jungs beim flächennutzungsplan anno 2006 mit ins boot geholt, müßten sie nicht illegal fahren.

schön dämlich ist es natürlich trotzdem, sich ne tv-crew zu holen u seine aktivitäten öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## bassenheimer (14. September 2012)

Das Video ist ehrlich, und bringt auch was von der Faszination des downhill-Fahrens rüber, die Äußerungen von Haake erscheinen mir sachlich und sinnvoll. Trotzdem tut es, von einem kritischen Pressemedium veröffentlicht, Eurer Sache vielleicht nicht nützen. Auf der anderen Seite ist es kein Zeichen schlechten Journalismus, so etwas zu bringen. Ihr könnt doch nicht von einem kritischen Medium erwareten dass sie ein "Propagandavideo in eigener Sache" von Euch bringen, wenn möglich mit einem sympthisch-eloquenten, etwas gemütlich, auf keinen Fall supersportlich wirkenden Radler, der kritische Punkte tunlichst ausklammert oder verniedlicht, und damit viele Rentnerwanderer und Couchpotatoes von Eurer Harmlosigkeit überzeugt. Deswegen ist die Realität trotzdem da, und dann bringen sie eben ein paar Förster oder Waldbesitzer den Leuten ins Bewusstsein, und zwar schwerlich in sachlicher und objektiver Art! Und offenbar haben sich ja gerade 50.000 Biker für Pfade wie in dem Video gezeigten eingesetzt (obwohl ich den Eindruck habe dass nur ein Bruchteil davon solche wirklich befährt).
Was ist so schlimm daran, den Wald zum "Abenteuerspielplatz" zu machen (das Stichwort ist hier schon gefallen), wo's der Natur nicht schadet? Wen stören ein paar aus herumliegenden Schwachholz in Handarbeit gebaute Rampen? In ein paar Jahren ist das Holz zersetzt, dann ist davon keine Spur mehr übrig. Regen wir uns als nächstes über Sandburgen auf die von Kindern am Strand gebaut werden? Was stört es die alte Buche wenn ein Radfahrer über ein paar Wurzeln rumpelt? Woher die Einstellung dass jede Spur eines Reifens oder Pferdehufs einem irreparablen Schaden gleichkommt, während die halbmetertiefe Spur des Harvesters daneben als notwendige Begleiterscheinung ordnungsgemäßer Bewirtschaftung nicht infrage zu stellen ist. Das ist hier doch der Punkt, an dem man ansetzen muss. Was ist wichtiger: dass man sich im Wald erholen kann, oder der Mammon??
Haake verlangt doch nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dass alle Trails geöffnet bleiben, also durch Schutzgebiete u.dergl. Er kritisiert nur dass es offenbar Gegenden gibt wo alle gesperrt werden. Ist er damit nicht auf Eurer Linie?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm daran, den Wald zum "Abenteuerspielplatz" zu machen (das Stichwort ist hier schon gefallen), wo's der Natur nicht schadet? Wen stören ein paar aus herumliegenden Schwachholz in Handarbeit gebaute Rampen? Was stört es die alte Buche wenn ein Radfahrer über ein paar Wurzeln rumpelt? Woher die Einstellung dass jede Spur eines Reifens oder Pferdehufs einem irreparablen Schaden gleichkommt



nun, das hat auch mit zunehmender naturentfremdung wachsender teile der gesellschaft zu tun. stichwort bambi-syndrom, natur-defizit-syndrom: die natur wird als etwas niedliches, verletzbares, fragiles empfunden. ein baum geht aber nicht kaputt, wenn man einen ast abbricht, kühe sind nicht lila, enten nicht gelb, gras stirbt nicht einfachab, wenn man hindurch läuft.


----------



## bassenheimer (14. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> nun, das hat auch mit zunehmender naturentfremdung wachsender teile der gesellschaft zu tun. stichwort bambi-syndrom, natur-defizit-syndrom: die natur wird als etwas niedliches, verletzbares, fragiles empfunden. ein baum geht aber nicht kaputt, wenn man einen ast abbricht, kühe sind nicht lila, enten nicht gelb, gras stirbt nicht einfachab, wenn man hindurch läuft.



Ganz genau. Es ist auch eine Frage des persönlichen Erlebens. Ich erlebe den Wald auch anders, stark, unerbittlich, dem man Widerstand entgegensetzen muss, weil er sich die abgetrotzten Flächen vom Menschen zurückholt : unbefestigte Waldwege, die zuwachsen, wenn man nicht jedes Mal Zweige abbricht. Pferdeweiden, die über die Jahre immer kleiner werden, weil der umgebende Wald seine "Vorhut" aussendet (Birken, Dorngestrüpp)...

Wir können den Wald im industriellen Maßstab vernichten. Aber der einzelne, kleine Mensch kann ihm eigentlich nichts antun. Dazu braucht er entsprechenden Willen und als mindestes eine Profi-Motorsäge, größer als das womit man so sein Brennholz macht...


----------



## xc_fahrer (14. September 2012)

> Was ist so schlimm daran, den Wald zum "Abenteuerspielplatz" zu machen  (das Stichwort ist hier schon gefallen), wo's der Natur nicht schadet?


Wer legt das fest? Sowas ist durch das Betretungsrecht nicht gedeckt. Ich da auch die Waldeigentümer verstehen. Daß deren Bewirtschaftungspraktiken fraglich sind, ändert nichts daran.

Haake hat recht, wenn er sagt, daß es offizielle Strecken geben müßte, damit die Leute sich nicht wild ihre Trails anlegen. Diese wird man aber schwerlich in Privatwäldern anlegen können, außer der Eigentümer bekommt dafür entsprechend Kohle. Aber es gibt genügend Staatsforsten. Doch die müssen Geld erwirtschaften und haben daher kein Interesse. Doch es ist eine reine politische Willenssache, die Ziele der staatlichen Forstwirtschaft zu definieren, z.B. Umweltschutz, Erholungswert vor Wirtschaftlichkeit. Doch das kostet Geld. 

M.E. wäre aber in solche Projekte gestecktes Geld gut investiert. Besser, die Jugendlichen stürzen sich die Trails mit dem Rad runter, als irgendwo rumzugammeln und zu saufen und zu kiffen.


----------



## Tilman (14. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Das Video ist ehrlich, und bringt auch was von der Faszination des downhill-Fahrens rüber, die Äußerungen von Haake erscheinen mir sachlich und sinnvoll. Trotzdem tut es, von einem kritischen Pressemedium veröffentlicht, Eurer Sache vielleicht nicht nützen. Auf der anderen Seite ist es kein Zeichen schlechten Journalismus, so etwas zu bringen. Ihr könnt doch nicht von einem kritischen Medium erwareten dass sie ein "Propagandavideo in eigener Sache" von Euch bringen, wenn möglich mit einem sympthisch-eloquenten, etwas gemütlich, auf keinen Fall supersportlich wirkenden Radler, der kritische Punkte tunlichst ausklammert oder verniedlicht, und damit viele Rentnerwanderer und Couchpotatoes von Eurer Harmlosigkeit überzeugt. Deswegen ist die Realität trotzdem da, und dann bringen sie eben ein paar Förster oder Waldbesitzer den Leuten ins Bewusstsein, und zwar schwerlich in sachlicher und objektiver Art! Und offenbar haben sich ja gerade 50.000 Biker für Pfade wie in dem Video gezeigten eingesetzt (obwohl ich den Eindruck habe dass nur ein Bruchteil davon solche wirklich befährt).
> Was ist so schlimm daran, den Wald zum "Abenteuerspielplatz" zu machen (das Stichwort ist hier schon gefallen), wo's der Natur nicht schadet? Wen stören ein paar aus herumliegenden Schwachholz in Handarbeit gebaute Rampen? In ein paar Jahren ist das Holz zersetzt, dann ist davon keine Spur mehr übrig. Regen wir uns als nächstes über Sandburgen auf die von Kindern am Strand gebaut werden? Was stört es die alte Buche wenn ein Radfahrer über ein paar Wurzeln rumpelt? Woher die Einstellung dass jede Spur eines Reifens oder Pferdehufs einem irreparablen Schaden gleichkommt, während die halbmetertiefen Spuren des Harvesters daneben als notwendige Begleiterscheinung ordnungsgemäßer Bewirtschaftung nicht infrage zu stellen ist. Das ist hier doch der Punkt, an dem man ansetzen muss.
> Haake verlangt doch nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dass alle Trails geöffnet bleiben, also durch Schutzgebiete u.dergl. Er kritisiert nur dass es offenbar Gegenden gibt wo alle gesperrt werden. Ist er damit nicht auf Eurer Linie?


 
Die Antwort ist einfach: So differenziert denkt man "im Volk" bis hin in obere politische Etagen nun mal nicht.


Wir haben daher zwei Alternativen, wobei entscheidend ist, daß es uns, der DIMB, als gemeinnützigem Verband und unserer Klientel im Sinne fairen Sportes nützt. 

Wir finden solche Videos (es ist ja nicht das erste dieser Art) gut und beklagen die Dummheit im Volke.
.
Oder wir finden wegen dieser Dummheit das Video in der aktuellen Situation kontraproduktiv und sagen das auch so. Denn es kann uns nicht zuvorderst darum gehen, die Dummheit in dieser Welt zu beklagen (weil das nämlich in der Sache nix bringt), sondern ein aus unserer Sicht brauchbares und v.a. rechtlich solides Waldgesetz zu erzielen (weil das in der Sache etwas bringt).
Auch die Frage, was so schlimm daran wäre, den Wald zum "Abenteuerspielplatz" zu machen, wo's der Natur nicht schadet, ist einfach zu beantworten. Man darf auf fremden Grundstücken nicht herumbauen, -graben etc. Wenn jeder auf einer öffentlichen Fläche nur, weil sie öffentlich ist, also z.B. auch auf dem bescheidenen Grün am Landtag bzw. Schlossplatz in Wiesbaden, buddeln könnte, wie er wollte, sähe es wahrscheinlich ziemlich chaotisch aus, zumal jeder unter "Abenteuer" etwas anderes verstehen mag.


----------



## spinner69 (14. September 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> ... Aber es gibt genügend Staatsforsten. Doch die müssen Geld erwirtschaften und haben daher kein Interesse. Doch es ist eine reine politische Willenssache, die Ziele der staatlichen Forstwirtschaft zu definieren, z.B. Umweltschutz, Erholungswert vor Wirtschaftlichkeit. Doch das kostet Geld....


 
Die Länderforstverwaltungen wurden in den letzten Jahren weitestgehend neu ausgerichtet. Die meisten Bürger interessiert das aber erst dann, wenn sich die ersten Auswirkungen im eigenen Wohlfühlbereich bemerkbar machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (14. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> POST 2659



Danke, sehe ich sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Svenos (14. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Und offenbar haben sich ja gerade 50.000 Biker für Pfade wie in dem Video gezeigten eingesetzt (obwohl ich den Eindruck habe dass nur ein Bruchteil davon solche wirklich befährt).


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Das im Video sind gebaute Trails, die nur mit den entsprechenden Bikes (Fully) vernünftig befahrbar sind. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung bewegen sich hier weniger als 5 % der Mountainbiker. 
Um die geht es bei der Wege-Diskussion ja nicht. Die große Masse der Biker ist ja zufrieden, wenn alle bereits vorhandenen Wege und Pfade weiterhin befahren werden können. Diese können natürlich auch sehr anspruchsvoll sein, sind aber nicht von den Bikern künstlich angelegt.


----------



## franzam (14. September 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es das mindeste, vorher den Eigentümer zu fragen bevor man was zu bauen anfängt. Wenn er nein sagt -Pech gehabt, wenn ja um so besser.

Warum sollte der Waldbesitzer Respekt vor irgendwelchen gebauten Sachen habe und sie nicht zerstören, wenn man nicht mal den Anstand hat vorher zu fragen!


----------



## prince67 (14. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Und offenbar haben sich ja gerade 50.000 Biker für Pfade wie in dem Video gezeigten eingesetzt (obwohl ich den Eindruck habe dass nur ein Bruchteil davon solche wirklich befährt).


Das siehst du falsch.
Ich und ich denke die meisten hier möchten auf vorhanden und auch mal schmalen Wegen fahren dürfen, eigentlich überall da, wo Wanderer auch gehen dürfen. Dabei muss es nichtmal schnelles Fahren sein.

Die Waldbesetzer, die ohne zu fragen etwas bauen, gehen mir auch auf den Senkel.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre es das mindeste, vorher den Eigentümer zu fragen bevor man was zu bauen anfängt. Wenn er nein sagt -Pech gehabt, wenn ja um so besser.
> 
> Warum sollte der Waldbesitzer Respekt vor irgendwelchen gebauten Sachen habe und sie nicht zerstören, wenn man nicht mal den Anstand hat vorher zu fragen!


----------



## micha555 (14. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre es das mindeste, vorher den Eigentümer zu fragen bevor man was zu bauen anfängt. Wenn er nein sagt -Pech gehabt, wenn ja um so besser.
> 
> Warum sollte der Waldbesitzer Respekt vor irgendwelchen gebauten Sachen habe und sie nicht zerstören, wenn man nicht mal den Anstand hat vorher zu fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (14. September 2012)

Förster
Jäger
Naturschützer
Wanderer
Walker
Jogger
Reiter
Geocacher
MTBler
Downhiller

Die Guten stehen oben.

Wir kämpfen doch grade dafür, das MTB fahren in Zukunft nicht genauso illegal wird wie DH jetzt schon.
Finde das DH bashing hier ganz schön arm!
Dachte hier wird hinterfragt und differeziert. 
Legalize Freeride u. Downhill


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Wir kämpfen doch grade dafür, das MTB fahren in Zukunft nicht ... illegal wird ...


Deshalb sollte es unter uns Konsens sein, dass man nicht ohne Erlaubnis auf fremden Grundstücken zu buddeln anfängt.


----------



## f.topp (14. September 2012)

Die Erlaubnis zu bekommen ist ein Jahrelanger bürokratischer Aufwand. 
Als Jugendlicher DHler hast du vielzuwenig legale Möglichkeiten. 
Ist doch klar das dann so gebaut wird.


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. September 2012)

In Hessen geht es darum, dass Waldbesitzer - wie es die Rechtsordnung vorgibt - das Radfahren auf Wegen dulden müssen.

Das Anlegen von Strecken ist in keinem Bundesland von diesem Betretungsrecht gedeckt.
Die Erlaubnis des Grundstückseigentümers braucht man daher immer.


----------



## franzam (14. September 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Die Erlaubnis zu bekommen ist ein Jahrelanger bürokratischer Aufwand.
> Als Jugendlicher DHler hast du vielzuwenig legale Möglichkeiten.
> Ist doch klar das dann so gebaut wird.



Kann man so nicht pauschal sagen. Bei uns in der Gegend bauen auch ein paar Jugendliche mit Duldung der Eigentümer. Anlieger, ein kleiner Roadgap usw.. Allerdings wurde vorher darüber geredet. Es wurde klar gestellt was gemacht werden darf und was nicht. Ebenso wurden absolute Tabuzonen erklärt und auch deren Begründung mit Fauna und Flora dazu.

Anders soll und wird es mit dem Bauen auch nicht gehen. 
Wenn man natürlich eine Strecke mit mehreren Km Länge durch den Forst zimmern will, stehen (tw. zurecht) ein paar bürokratische Hürden im Weg.

Aber auch sollte man als Waldbesitzer oder Förster irgendwelchen 12-15jährigen im Falle eines Falles nicht gleich ans Bein binkeln. Woher sollen die es auch besser wissen. Die ziehen sich ein paar gute Freeride-Videos rein und sagen " Geil, sowas bauen wir auch "

Etwas Verständnis auf beiden Seiten macht die Sache für alle leichter!

Das ganze hat mit dem Wegegesetz aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## spinner69 (15. September 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Förster
> Jäger
> Naturschützer
> Wanderer
> ...



Sowas wenn ich schon lese ...


----------



## Tilman (15. September 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Die Erlaubnis zu bekommen ist ein Jahrelanger bürokratischer Aufwand.
> Als Jugendlicher DHler hast du vielzuwenig legale Möglichkeiten.
> Ist doch klar das dann so gebaut wird.



Das kommt auf den Einzelfall an.

Je besser man vorbereitet ist, umso schneller geht es. Wenn man sich  natürlich vorher nicht genug informiert (z.B., ob ein Naturschutzgebiet betroffen ist, etc. etc.), ist man auch mit dran schuld, daß man sich dann wundert, wenn was auch 'mal nicht so geht, wie man will.


----------



## HelmutK (15. September 2012)

Wir haben 

ein Lars Comic

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...tueller-stand-und-presse-mitteilung-der-dimb/

und wir haben

ein Info-Video

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23174

aber was uns noch fehlt, ist ein 

Open Trails Song

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JAfnwzHcdk"]New Bike Song - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wo sind die Kreativen, die da was für uns machen können


----------



## Tilman (15. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> (....) aber was uns noch fehlt, ist ein
> 
> Open Trails Song
> 
> ...



Open Trails
schickt viel Mails
Mountainbike marsch!
Das Gesetz ist am A....


----------



## mw.dd (15. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Open Trails
> schickt viel Mails
> Mountainbike marsch!
> Das Gesetz ist für'n A....



So vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (15. September 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So vielleicht?



Auch das


----------



## bassenheimer (17. September 2012)

Genau 1 Tag vor dem geplanten "runden Tisch" von Frau Puttrich hat das  hr Fernsehen über die Haltung der Reiter zum Waldgesetz berichtet. Die  Reiter haben ja noch das zusätzliche Thema "Pferdesteuer", das den  Protest gegen das Waldgesetz so ziemlich in den Hintergrund drückt. In  dem Bericht von Fr. Lütgert kommt beides zur Sprache. Heute ist  zumindest in der Berichterstattung des hr wieder von den Protesten von  Bikern _und _Reitern gegen das Waldgesetz die Rede...
(ab Min.17:50) http://www.hr-online.de/website/fernsehen/sendungen/index.jsp?rubrik=2390


----------



## Goldregen (17. September 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> ... am *17.09.* findet der *Runde Tisch* auf Einladung von Frau Ministerin Puttrich statt. Es werden erstmals alle "Konfliktparteien" gemeinsam an einem Tisch sitzen. ...
> Bei geschätzten 30 Verbandsvertretern befürchte ich allerdings, dass es über einen Austausch der Positionen beim Runden Tisch erst einmal nicht hinaus gehen wird. Aber ein Anfang muss ja mal gemacht werden. Insofern ist ein Zusammentreffen durchaus zu begrüßen. Und vielleicht bekommen wir ein erstes Stimmungsbild, wie die gemeinsame Resolution im Ministerium aufgenommen wurde.
> ... Also in genau einer Woche* bitte Daumen drücken.*



Wird gemacht! Wünsche einen erfolgreichen Nachmittag!  
(Sitzen eigentlich auch Vertreter von 'Fahrern von Krankenfahrstühlen' mit am Tisch?)


----------



## jan84 (17. September 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/gastbeitrag-mehr-naturschutz-im-wald,1472798,17268282.html


----------



## Svenos (17. September 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt/gastbeitrag-mehr-naturschutz-im-wald,1472798,17268282.html


 

Also fleißig kommentieren

2,5 Mio Hessen sind ein gewichtiges Argument gegen die Interessen von der Forst- und Jagdlobby.


----------



## uwe50 (17. September 2012)

Unter HR-Online gibt es einen Beitrag zum heutigen "Runden Tisch"

Beitrag (Mit Interview von heute Morgen von HR Info - Puttrich: "Was ist denn ein Waldweg?")

Laut Mitteilung von heute Morgen will HR Info ab 16 Uhr das Thema "Neues Waldgesetz" zum Thema Schwerpunkt machen.


----------



## Tilman (17. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> (Sitzen eigentlich auch Vertreter von 'Fahrern von Krankenfahrstühlen' mit am Tisch?)


 
Zumindest habe ich aus dem Büro des Landesbehindertenbeauftragten gehört, man sei in der Sache aktiv gewesen.


----------



## jan84 (17. September 2012)

http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/hes...den-tisch-eine-fur-alle-tragbare-losung-54078


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. September 2012)

Aus dem Artikel der FAZ:

Thomas Norgall vom Naturschutzverband BUND sagte, grundsÃ¤tzlich sollte man Ã¼berall Radfahren kÃ¶nnen. Aber dieses Recht mÃ¼sse sich auf bestimmte Wegetypen beschrÃ¤nken. Diese sollten eine ausreichende Breite haben, damit Wanderer, Radler und Reiter sie gemeinsam nutzen kÃ¶nnten. âEs gilt das Gebot der RÃ¼cksichtnahme. Von da aus muss man die Regeln stricken.â

Die NaturschÃ¼tzer schÃ¼tzen Wanderer... - wo steht da etwas von Natur?
Die Waldbesitzer schÃ¼tzen die Natur... - bis heute weiÃ man noch nicht, was die WaldeigentÃ¼mer eigentlich fÃ¼r sich wollen, auÃer Genehmigungen erteilen.

Dass keine der beiden Gruppen seine eigenen Belange vertritt, spricht BÃ¤nde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (17. September 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... auf bestimmte Wegetypen beschränken. Diese sollten eine ausreichende Breite haben, damit Wanderer, Radler und Reiter sie gemeinsam nutzen könnten



ich könnte verzweifeln! ich werfe gern wiederum den passus "entmischung der nutzergruppen" dazwischen, welcher sich mmn in der DVO zum geltenden waldgesetz findet. wieso kapiert das keiner?? je mehr leute man auf die gleichen wege lotst, desto mehr spannungspotential schafft man.
und damit alle wanderer, stöckchenwalker, reiter und biker schön draufpassen, muß der weg auch ordentlich breit sein. :kotz:


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. September 2012)

Gerade kam auf hr1 eine Art "Zwischenstand" zu dem aktuellen noch laufenden "Runden Tisch". Man beschrieb das ganze als gäb es ein Problem mit den Mountainbikern (!). Das das Problem nicht die Mountainbiker sind, sondern das geplante Gesetz hat man offenbar immernoch nicht verstanden. Dann wurde noch irgend ein Unsinn betreffs GPS Tracks die veröffentlicht werden und dann 50 fach nachgefahren werden gefaselt....  Man, einfach nur schwach was hr1 da gerade abgeliefert hat.


----------



## xtccc (17. September 2012)

ich hab grad den tv-bericht auf HR-Tv gesehen...Frollein Puttrich schien das thema sehr unangenehm zu sein...ihre augenaufschlagsfrequenz war ziemlich hoch  ;-)


----------



## HelmutK (17. September 2012)

Man kann ja wohl kaum erwarten, dass Frau Puttrich im Fernsehen offen einräumt, dass der Gesetzesentwurf in Sachen Betretungsrecht unsinnig war  Aber die Kuh ist noch nicht vom Eis, denn da arbeiten immer noch einige einflussreiche Verbände darauf hin, uns mit einer festen Wegbreitenregelung aus dem Wald zu vertreiben.


----------



## Asrael (17. September 2012)

Wer sitzt denn eigentlich mit am runden Tisch, nur Thomas oder bist du auch dabei?


----------



## Paul_FfM (17. September 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Unter HR-Online gibt es einen Beitrag zum heutigen "Runden Tisch"
> 
> Beitrag (Mit Interview von heute Morgen von HR Info - Puttrich: "Was ist denn ein Waldweg?")
> 
> Laut Mitteilung von heute Morgen will HR Info ab 16 Uhr das Thema "Neues Waldgesetz" zum Thema Schwerpunkt machen.



Mein Gott, die Frau kommt in den Interview ja unglaublich schlecht rüber. Aber ich fürchte, dass sie ihre Aussagen (vor allem bezüglich der Emotionalität der Debatte, aber auch ihre Einwände gegen die Opposition) wirklich ernst meint. Da frage ich mich schon, was sie erwartet hat, als ihr Ministerium den Referentenentwurf veröffentlicht hat, etwa Applaus von allen Seiten?

P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (17. September 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wer sitzt denn eigentlich mit am runden Tisch, nur Thomas oder bist du auch dabei?



Da insgesamt 30 Verbände eingeladen waren, gab es eine Teilnehmerbeschränkungen und Thomas hat die DIMB vertreten. Ich kann aber nach einem Telefonat mit ihm schon mal andeuten, dass der Runde Tisch eine konstruktive und erfolgreiche Veranstaltung war. Das Interview mit der Umweltministerin in dem Bericht der Hessenschau um 19:30 Uhr

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...ey=fs/hessenschau/20120917_hs_waldgesetz_4289

war noch nicht der Endstand, sondern es ging noch weiter


----------



## Jekyll1000 (17. September 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Beitrag (Mit Interview von heute Morgen von HR Info - Puttrich: "Was ist denn ein Waldweg?")



Kann die DIMB nicht endlich mal eine _einstweilige Verfügung_ erwirken, damit dieser Unfug nicht ständig wiederholt wird ???


----------



## micha555 (17. September 2012)

Unglaublich!! Die gute Frau manövriert sich in die Vermittlerrolle!
Dabei hat sie mit ihrem Entwurf das Feuer entzündet!

Und jetzt tut sie so, als wenn die verschiednen Interessengruppen aufeinander losgegangen wären...... ja schon, aber erst nach dem Entwurf!!!

Das ist wrklich ein bodenlose Frechheit. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir mit "Fair play" die richtige Strategie fahren. Da sind zu viele Falschspieler im Geschäft! Wir sollten wenigstens die Verursacher der ganzen Debatte klar beim Namen nennen. 
Da muss eine Presseerklärung des DIMB her!!!


----------



## HelmutK (17. September 2012)

Cool bleiben und die ersten Berichte über den Runden Tisch

http://www.welt.de/newsticker/news3...eitlinien-fuer-konfliktfreie-Waldnutzung.html

richtig lesen:

"Wiesbaden (****-hes). Der von Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich (CDU) einberufene Runde Tisch zum hessischen Waldgesetz hat *Leitilinien für eine konfliktfreie Nutzung* des Waldes vereinbart. Nach der ersten Arbeitssitzung mit den beteiligten Verbänden sagte Puttrich am Montagabend, *es bestehe Einigkeit darüber, dass der Wald grundsätzlich für alle nutzbar sein solle*.

*Um Konflikte zu vermeiden, seien aber gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme der Nutzer und auf die Natur erforderlich.* In der Sitzung sei zudem vereinbart worden, dass *Radfahren und Reiten nur auf offiziell angelegten, befestigten und naturfesten Wegen möglich sein soll, auf denen sich die Waldnutzer gefahrlos begegnen könnten.* Es sollten spezielle Reitwege und Mountainbikestrecken ausgewiesen werden. Die Ministerin räumte eine missverständliche Formulierung in ihrem Waldgesetzentwurf ein. Diese werde nun beseitigt, damit klar sei, dass es keine Einschränkungen für kleinere Gruppen im Wald gebe."

Bei Einhaltung der DIMB Trailrules kann man sich auch auf den allermeisten schmalen Waldwegen gefahrlos begegnen:

4. RESPEKTIERE ANDERE NATURNUTZER!

Kündige deine Vorbeifahrt frühzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer! Vermindere deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an. Bedenke, dass andere Wegenutzer dich zu spät wahrnehmen können. Fahre, wenn möglich, nur in kleinen Gruppen!

Und wenn Ihr das Interview mit der Hessischen Umweltministerin in der Hessenschau aufmerksam verfolgt habt, dann werdet Ihr ganz viele Aspekte, auf die wir in den letzten Wochen hingewiesen haben entdecken, z. B. Rücksichtnahme und lokale Konfliktlösungen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. September 2012)

"Der Schwächere hat Vorrang"

Umweltministerin Puttrich konnte einen Konsens verkünden und war sichtlich erleichtert. "Wir haben formuliert, dass Radfahrer möglichst viele Wege benutzen können", so Puttrich. An Stellen, die nicht *geeignet* seien, könne es aber Einschränkungen geben. "Es gilt immer *das Prinzip der gegenseitigen Rücksichtsnahme*. *Der Schwächere hat Vorrang*". Wo es zu Konflikten etwa mit Wanderern kommt, sollen nun vor Ort Lösungen gefunden werden. Das kann auch heißen, *dass Wege für die eine oder andere Nutzung gesperrt werden*.

Da kommt uns doch einiges bekannt vor (wenn da nicht doch jemand mal die Stellungnahme des Rechtsreferenten der DIMB gelesen hat...) 

Schöne Grüße aus Bayern...


----------



## Ehrenmord (17. September 2012)

muss ich jetzt an Neville Chamberlain denken?


----------



## Asrael (17. September 2012)

Abjeschrieben hatse!

Mir soll's recht sein


----------



## HelmutK (17. September 2012)

Wer den Bericht aufmerksam verfolgt, wird feststellen, dass sowohl Waldbesitzerverband als auch BUND und nicht zuletzt das Umweltministerium ganz offensichtlich verstanden haben, dass es miteinander unter Beachtung des Grundsatzes der Rücksichtnahme auf auch auf schmalen Waldwegen geht:

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...pakt2230/20120917_20120917_hsksp_waldgesetz_1


----------



## Tilman (18. September 2012)

Ich denke, Thomas hat das für die Mountainbiker am Runden Tisch bisher gut hinbekommen. Nun muß daraus auch brauchbares Recht werden, mals seh'n, was der 8.10 bringt. Von der DIMB liegt ja genug konstruktives Material vor, ich hatte ja auch privat eine Komplettkommentierung (also nicht nur Betretungsrecht) eingereicht.

Mehr "Strategisches" habe ich im internen Forum gepostet. Denn das geht mitlesende Leute, die uns ggf. nach wie vor nicht gewogen sind, nichts an.


----------



## rayc (18. September 2012)

Was heute morgen im Radio vom HR gebracht wurde, klang schon mal nicht schlecht.
Da wurde nur noch von lokalen Sperrungen für einzelne Benutzergruppen in Problemzonen gesprochen.
Ich hoffe man denkt dann für die betroffene Gruppe an Alternativrouten.

Warten wir mal ab was Thomas schreibt.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (18. September 2012)

Guten Morgen, liebe Biker!

Ich bin immer noch etwas geschafft von der gestrigen, fast fünfstündigen Veranstaltung  Zum Ergebnis schreibe ich heute Früh mehr. 
Nur soviel vorneweg: wir können zufrieden sein und es ich bin mir sicher, dass wir eine sinnvolle Regelung finden werden.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ..., auf denen sich die Waldnutzer gefahrlos begegnen könnten.



Läuft das nicht wieder auf eine Mindestbreite hinaus ? Auf Trails ist ja so etwas ja streng genommen nicht möglich.


----------



## micha555 (18. September 2012)

Ich bezweifle ja gar nicht, dass der runde Tisch gut für uns gelaufen ist (obwohl ich das erst glaube, wenn ein neuer Vorschlag da ist oder der alte zurückgezogen ist). 
Mir geht nur diese Verlogenheit der Ministerin auf den Geist: erst irgendwelchen Lobbygruppen nachgeben, Unwahrheiten verbreiten etc. und dann ganz verwundert sein, dass wir uns wehren. Und jetzt noch so tun, als wenn sie die Kampfhähne wieder beruhigt und vermittelt.
Das ist doch einfach unredlich!!!!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (18. September 2012)

dieser runde tisch ist etwas für diplomaten und taktiker (das sind die meisten politiker). mir wäre schon längst der kragen geplatzt bei dieser ganzen verlogenheit. nennt mich einen pessimisten, doch ich teile die befürchtungen mancher hier. wenn ich nur höre "lokale sperrungen", "problemzonen" usw.


----------



## HelmutK (18. September 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Läuft das nicht wieder auf eine Mindestbreite hinaus ? Auf Trails ist ja so etwas ja streng genommen nicht möglich.



Einfach mal ausprobieren, das geht mit Vernunft und der DIMB Trailrule Nr. 4 auf mehr Wegen als man denkt, m.E. auf den allermeisten Wegen  

Natürlich wird es auch - m.E. ganz wenige - Wege geben, auf denen das nicht gefahrlos geht, z. B. in stark ausgesetzten Hanglagen, bei denen Absturzgefahr besteht. Aber an solchen Stellen sollten wir uns dann kritisch selbst fragen, ob wir dort dann unbedingt fahren müssen.


----------



## rayc (18. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> dieser runde tisch ist etwas für diplomaten und taktiker (das sind die meisten politiker). mir wäre schon längst der kragen geplatzt bei dieser ganzen verlogenheit. nennt mich einen pessimisten, doch ich teile die befürchtungen mancher hier. wenn ich nur höre "lokale sperrungen", "problemzonen" usw.



Ich habe das gehörte mit eigenen Worten wiedergegeben.
Ist doch klar das ich interpretiere und meine Skepsis einfliesst.

Warten wir ab was Thomas schreibt und was niedergeschrieben wird.

ray


----------



## oldrizzo (18. September 2012)

moin,

hier mal ein tipp aus der praxis: begegne ich auf einem schmalen weg einem wanderer, halte ich an, bzw. reduziere meine geschwindigkeit und nehme blickkontakt auf. nähere ich mich von hinten, bremse ich bis kurz vor stillstand und mache mich bemerkbar. evtl. hatte ich deswegen auch kaum stress im wald.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (18. September 2012)

Der Bericht auf Hr-Info heute morgen war ausgesprochen positiv. Thomas wurde als "Opener" eingespielt, die Berichterstattung war super ausgewogen. 

Schöner Erfolg! Bin gespannt, welche konkreten Regelungen im Oktobertermin vorgelegt bzw. erarbeitet werden. Noch gespannter bin ich aber, wie diese neuen (?) Regelungen dann von den Behörden in den nächsten Jahren interpretiert und angewendet werden....


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. September 2012)

> nur auf offiziell angelegten, befestigten und naturfesten Wegen möglich sein soll, auf denen sich die Waldnutzer gefahrlos begegnen könnten



Daraus wird doch gleich die nächste Ver*arschung gegenüber Reitern und Mountainbikern gestrickt wenn ich mir so den süffisanten Kommentar von Thomas Norgall vom BUND Hessen anschaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (18. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> dieser runde tisch ist etwas für diplomaten und taktiker (das sind die meisten politiker). mir wäre schon längst der kragen geplatzt bei dieser ganzen verlogenheit. nennt mich einen pessimisten, doch ich teile die befürchtungen mancher hier. wenn ich nur höre "lokale sperrungen", "problemzonen" usw.




Moin, Moin,

ich denke, dass unsere Vertreter gestern einen wichtigen Erfolg erzielt haben: Wir werden als Interessengruppe wahrgenommen. Das war vor 3 Monaten noch ganz anders. Großes Lob an unsere Führung 
Den Weg den wir gegangen sind halte ich für richtig und die Mittel waren legitim.
Bei allem Optimismus halte ich ein gesundes Mißtrauen auch weiterhin für angebracht. Die Gegenseite hat nun begriffen, dass sie nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen kann. Jetzt muss man schauen, ob es durch den Hintereingang versucht wird. Wenn nämlich im kommenden Jahr einfach flächendeckend "lokale Sperrungen" ausgesprochen werden, sind wir nicht besser dran.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (18. September 2012)

daran gebe ich dir völlig recht! ich würde uns nicht als "schlafenden riesen" bezeichnen, aber diese verunglückte aktion der frau P. und die aktivitäten der biker in und für hessen haben im öffentlichen bewußtsein bewirkt, uns nicht als kleine randgruppe zu sehen. 
tendenziell und demographisch betrachtet steigt die zahl der mtb-er, die der wanderer sinkt. 

meine hochachtung für die jungs des DIMB-vorstandes für ihren unermüdlichen einsatz


----------



## bassenheimer (18. September 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Daraus wird doch gleich die nächste Ver*arschung gegenüber Reitern und Mountainbikern gestrickt wenn ich mir so den süffisanten Kommentar von Thomas Norgall vom BUND Hessen anschaue.



Das Stichwort heisst: *Naturfeste Wege*. Die sind drin in der jetzigen Regelung, und müssen drin bleiben. 
Wenn die Wegbreitenregelung durch eine "Rücksichtnahme-Regel" ersetzt wird, ist das doch auch okay. 

Ich bin mal vorsichtlig zuversichtlich. Besonders da Frau Puttrich gestern morgen unbedingt noch im Gesetz definieren wollte was bitteschön denn ein "Weg" ist. Wenn man ihr das ausgeredet hat, ist schon viel gewonnen... wenn man den "naturfesten Weg" denn definieren muss, dann bitte nur so: bei trockener Witterung durch Traktor und Geländewagen befahrbar.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Das Stichwort heisst: *Naturfeste Wege*. Die sind drin in der jetzigen Regelung, und müssen drin bleiben.
> Wenn die Wegbreitenregelung durch eine "Rücksichtnahme-Regel" ersetzt wird, ist das doch auch okay.
> 
> Ich bin mal vorsichtlig zuversichtlich. Besonders da Frau Puttrich gestern morgen unbedingt noch im Gesetz definieren wollte was bitteschön denn ein "Weg" ist. Wenn man ihr das ausgeredet hat, ist schon viel gewonnen... wenn man den "naturfesten Weg" denn definieren muss, dann bitte nur so: bei trockener Witterung durch Traktor und Geländewagen befahrbar.



Scherzkeks


----------



## jan84 (18. September 2012)

Ist morgen in Eberstadt (Podiumsdiskussion, die FDP hat eingeladen) noch wer anwesend? http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/7

grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2012)

und , was hat sich nun - nach wochenlanger diskussion bis, zum erbrechen geändert : im grunde - genau : NIX . alles bleibt  beim alten . wie meistens : viel wind um nichts . - so ride on .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (18. September 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hier mal ein tipp aus der praxis: begegne ich auf einem schmalen weg einem wanderer, halte ich an, bzw. reduziere meine geschwindigkeit und nehme blickkontakt auf. nähere ich mich von hinten, bremse ich bis kurz vor stillstand und mache mich bemerkbar. evtl. hatte ich deswegen auch kaum stress im wald.



So mache ich das auch im Siebengebirge


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> und , was hat sich nun - nach wochenlanger diskussion bis, zum erbrechen geändert : im grunde - genau : NIX . alles bleibt  beim alten . wie meistens : viel wind um nichts . - so ride on .-



Eigentlich sollte man ja auf einen solchen Post gar nicht antworten. 
Für den Fall, dass es aber doch jemanden gibt, der sich ernsthaft für die Unterschiede des Zwischenstands aus dem Runden Tisch zum ursprünglichen Gesetzentwurf interessieren sollte:

Gesetzentwurf:
Alle Wege, die nicht ganzjährig von nichtgeländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen befahren werden können, sind tabu. Ausnahmen können die Waldbesitzer festlegen.

Runder Tisch (17.09.2012):
Alle Wege, die sich unter Berücksichtigung des Gebots der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme für einen gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr eignen sind auch mit Rädern befahrbar. Sperren können im Einzelfall (unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen) festgelegt werden. 

Das ist in der Gesetzessystematik ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2012)

ja , klar , aber bei allem geht es um WEGE , nicht um trails - und die sind es doch , die einen  mtb´ler im grunde  interessieren ... die durften vorher nicht offiziell befahren werden - und heute ebenso wenig . demnach : alles beim alten ...


----------



## jan84 (18. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ja , klar , aber bei allem geht es um WEGE , nicht um trails - und die sind es doch , die einen  mtb´ler im grunde  interessieren ... die durften vorher nicht offiziell befahren werden - und heute ebenso wenig . demnach : alles beim alten ...



Solltest Du nicht nur die Intention haben rumzustänkern:

Hast Du dich in irgendeinerweise mit der ganzen Diskussion auseinandergesetzt (Wegedefinition)? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Weg und einem Trail?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Im Sinne des Betretungsrechts ist ein Trail ein Weg...
Die Erwartungshaltung, dass ein deutscher Gesetzgeber das Wort "Trail" in ein Waldgesetz packt, wird sicher mit Enttäuschungen einher gehen.


----------



## jan84 (18. September 2012)

Ich wollte blutbuche nur eine kleine Denksport, Rechercheaufgabe stellen und du nimmst Ihr die ganze Arbeit ab .


----------



## prince67 (18. September 2012)

@_blutbuche_: Was kümmert es dich?
Du hältst dich ja sowieso an keine Verbote.


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2012)

hatte keinesfalls vor , "rumzustänkern"  empfinde nur die gesamtdiskussion von beginn an  als sehr "korinthenkackerisch" und für die meisten wird sich nichts ändern , da bin ich mir sicher .- so , nun is wieder gut , bevor sich wieder jemand auf den s chlips getreten fühlt und ich des spammens o.ä. bezichtigt werde . gute fahrt - auf allen WEGEN  !  @prince : da ich ein hirn zum denken habe , halte ich mich nur an verbote , die mir sinnvoll erscheinen . tun sie das nicht ,  jucken  sie mich nicht , da hast du recht .


----------



## MaV3RiX (18. September 2012)

ich sehe das auch wenig positiv. auf welchen wegen kann man sich bitte nicht gefahrlos begegnen? an einer steilwand vielleicht. das heißt aber bestimmt nicht, dass alle anderen wege benutzbar bleiben sollen. man ist nur von einer festen definition (breite in metern) zu einem dehnbaren begriff gekommen.


----------



## prince67 (18. September 2012)

Ihr könnt doch nicht wirklich glauben, dass wir ein Betretungrecht ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen bekommen. Das hatten wir nie und werden wir nie haben.

EDIT: und wollten wir auch nicht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2012)

@Mav : einer , ders kapiert hat . amen .-
qprince : ja klar , und deshalb bist du auch immer nur brav auf fortsautobahn gefahren ... weil man es ja anders noch nie "durfte" ... wollte mich doch zurückhalten ... fällt so schwer ...


----------



## prince67 (18. September 2012)

Nö, ich komm aus Bayern und da darf ich auf allen geeigneten Wegen fahren (mit begründeten Ausnahmen).


----------



## HelmutK (18. September 2012)

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ermöglicht mehr als man denkt

http://blog.tagesanzeiger.ch/outdoor/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/biker_davos1.jpg

http://blog.tagesanzeiger.ch/outdoor/index.php/12459/erfolgreicher-«trail-teilet»/

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/das-berner-singletrail-verbot-ist-vom-tisch.html


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Die Möglichkeit das Betretungsrecht v. a. aus Gründen des Naturschutzes einschränken zu können, muss es immer geben. Das ist doch vernünftig so.
Wenn darüber nachgedacht wird, dass Wege wegen Konflikten zwischen verschieden Nutzergruppen für Radfahrer gesperrt werden müssten, haben vielleicht auch die Radfahrer etwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## MaV3RiX (18. September 2012)

aus sicht der spaziergänger ist halt kein weg abseits der forstautobahn zum radfahren geeignet. warum sollte jemand mit dem fahrrad über einen steinigen wanderweg fahren wollen? solange dieses interesse nicht vermittelt werden kann, wird die forderung auf solchen wegen fahren zu dürfen als völlig überzogen gewertet werden. 
für alle die abseits unseres wunderbaren, naturverbundenen hobbys stehen, sind mountainbiker nichts anderes als radfahrer die zuviel geld und einen an der klatsche haben. 
warum wanderer wegen diesem unverständnis besser gestellt werden sollen als radfahrer, erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Sogar die Regierungspartei FDP hatte schon zeitig erkannt, dass sich auch schmale Wege zum Radfahren eignen. Daher würde ich bezüglich des weiteren Verlaufs des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens nicht allzuviel darauf geben, was einzelne Spaziergänger vom Mountainbiken im Walde halten...


----------



## jan84 (18. September 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch nicht wirklich glauben, dass wir ein Betretungrecht ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen bekommen. Das hatten wir nie und werden wir nie haben.



Und ich glaube (hoffe) das will auch niemand. Der erste Gesetzentwurf ist einfach fürn Arsch, die Worte nach dem runden Tisch lassen hoffen, ich bin gespannt obs von Thomas noch weitere Infos gibt. 
Lokale, begründete Verbote machen Sinn. Es macht auch Sinn, das eigene Verhalten im Kontext der Diskussion auch nochmal aus "externer" Perspektive zu überdenken. 
Denke in der Richtung ist der Ganze Wirbel um das Gesetz auch sinnvoll um in Bikerkreisen für das Thema (Konsequenzen des Bikens auf andere/ fürs Wild / für die Natur) zu sensibilisieren. 



> aus sicht der spaziergänger ist halt kein weg abseits der forstautobahn zum radfahren geeignet. warum sollte jemand mit dem fahrrad über einen steinigen wanderweg fahren wollen? solange dieses interesse nicht vermittelt werden kann, wird die forderung auf solchen wegen fahren zu dürfen als völlig überzogen gewertet werden.
> für alle die abseits unseres wunderbaren, naturverbundenen hobbys stehen, sind mountainbiker nichts anderes als radfahrer die zuviel geld und einen an der klatsche haben.
> warum wanderer wegen diesem unverständnis besser gestellt werden sollen als radfahrer, erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht.



Und an der Vermittlung muss man arbeiten. Da hilft im kleinen Reden, im großen ist der Wirbel um den Gesetzentwurf für uns wahrscheinlich auch eher vorteilhaft. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## X-Präsi (18. September 2012)

Sodele, liebe Leute!

Bevor sich hier noch mehr über Dinge ereifert wird, die größtenteils reine Mutmaßung sind, hier die wesentlichen Ergebnisse des gestrigen Runden Tisches.

Ministerin Puttrich hat sehr professionell moderiert und dabei eine objektive und verbindende Rolle eingenommen und so stark zu der sehr konstruktiven und fast ausnahmslos sachlichen Atmosphäre beigetragen.

Hier die inhaltlichen Ergebnisse, wie sie größtenteils auch schon von der Ministerin gestern in die  Kamera gesprochen, aber nur zum Teil ausgestrahlt wurden:


befestigte und naturfeste Wege sollen dann als geeignet gelten, wenn ein Begegnungsverkehr gefahrlos möglich ist. Dabei drehte sich die Diskussion gestern um in Hanglage bergab führende schmale Wege, die keine Ausweichmöglichkeit  bieten. Eine Definition für das Gesetz dazu wird noch erarbeitet. Ich würde an der Stelle nicht zu schwarz sehen, denn es ist wirklich so, dass sich alle Seiten auf einander zugehen und hier die große Chance besteht, dass wir eine wirklich sinnvolle Regelung finden, die auch Beispielcharakter für andere Bundesländer haben kann. 
das bedeutet aber auch: die zweispurige Regelung ist vom Tisch und es wird keine ersatzweise pauschale Wegesbreitenregelung in Meterangaben geben
dort, wo es Probleme gibt, müssen sich alle Beteiligten an den Tisch setzen und gemeinsam nach Lösungen suchen, die die Interessen aller Gruppierungen, also auch die der Biker, berücksichtigen sollen. 
die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme wird fokussiert und gefördert. Dazu gehört auch, dem Fußgänger Vorrang zu gewähren (was wir in der Regel sowieso schon machen, wenns eng wird)
wir konnten unseren Ansatz "Open Trails" richtig stellen, dass wir nicht überall fahren wollen, sondern nur dort, wo es mit Natur und Umwelt vereinbar ist.

Soviel erst einmal zum Inhalt. Hier dann noch die offizielle Pressemitteilung des Ministeriums dazu:
http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMU....htm&uid=4e630711-8ff1-2701-be59-263b5005ae75 

Ich habe nun eine ganz große Bitte an alle:
Ich kann verstehen, dass manche Befürchtungen haben, dass die Sache für uns Biker vielleicht doch kein gutes Ende nehmen könnte. 

Doch glaubt mir bitte: wir sind seit gestern auf einem guten Weg und haben die Chance, in Hessen wirklich eine sinnvolle Regelung im Gesetz finden zu können. 
Das kann aber nur dann funktionieren, wenn alle Akteure nun auf der Sachebene weiterarbeiten, die gestern insbesondere zwischen den Verbänden erreicht und vereinbart wurde.
Alle, wirklich alle, haben sich gestern bewegt, ohne dass wir Biker in die Ecke gedrängt wurden. Im Gegenteil, das Gesprächsklima war wirklich gut.

Daher bitte ich ausdrücklich um einen fairen Umgang mit einander. Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die morgige Podiumsdiskussion sollten wir die Kommunikation bitte neu aufsetzen.


----------



## jan84 (18. September 2012)

Danke Thomas. Sehr gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. September 2012)

Auch wenn ich nicht aus Hessen komme: DANKE für den Einsatz und das Erreichte!


----------



## Tilman (18. September 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ja gar nicht, dass der runde Tisch gut für uns gelaufen ist (obwohl ich das erst glaube, wenn ein neuer Vorschlag da ist oder der alte zurückgezogen ist).
> Mir geht nur diese Verlogenheit der Ministerin auf den Geist: erst irgendwelchen Lobbygruppen nachgeben, Unwahrheiten verbreiten etc. und dann ganz verwundert sein, dass wir uns wehren. Und jetzt noch so tun, als wenn sie die Kampfhähne wieder beruhigt und vermittelt.
> Das ist doch einfach unredlich!!!!


 
Ich schlage vor, hier mal das Kriegsbeil zu begraben. Man kann es immer wieder ausbuddeln, wenn der neue Gesetzestext so schlecht wie der alte würde.

Ich frage mich natürlich schon, was an dem Ergebnis des Runden Tisches nicht auch mit dem alten Forstgesetz erreicht werden könnte. Das hat aber den Vorteil, daß es keinen Grund zur Hektik gibt, was der Diskussion eines neuen Waldgesetzes die nötige Gelassenheit geben sollte.



prince67 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt doch nicht wirklich glauben, dass wir ein Betretungrecht ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen bekommen. Das hatten wir nie und werden wir nie haben.


 
Das glaubt auch keiner und keiner hat es an maßgeblicher Stelle gefordert (auch wenn es von anderer Seite unterschwellig behauptet wurde und ich es x mal richtiggestellt habe). Wozu also die Aufregung. Rechtlich müssen Ausnahmen ohnehin triftig begründet werden, ansonsten schlägt die DIMB eben rechtlich kompetent zurück. Daß sie das kann, hat sie bewiesen. Yes, we can!


----------



## Tilman (18. September 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die morgige Podiumsdiskussion sollten wir die Kommunikation bitte neu aufsetzen.


 
Ich wollte da eigentlich hin, aber das hätte nur Sinn gemacht, well für alle das Runde-Tisch-Ergebnis als neuer aktueller Status bekannt wäre. Insoweit täten die Veranstalter gut daran, die Sache abzusagen, denn was soll sie ohne die v.g. Information, in die man sich zudem noch einarbeiten müßte, in der Sache noch bringen? Für meinen Teil werde besser doch (wie auch vor der Terminierung in DA-Eberstadt geplant) in einer Sitzung einer energiepolitischen Arbeitsgruppe im Landtag mitarbeiten.


----------



## 4mate (18. September 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Solltest Du nicht nur die Intention haben rumzustänkern:
> 
> Hast Du dich in irgendeinerweise mit der ganzen Diskussion auseinandergesetzt (Wegedefinition)?


Hat sie. Dafür gab es dann 2 Monate Sperre wegen spammen in diesem Thread


----------



## Tilman (18. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ja , klar , aber bei allem geht es um WEGE , nicht um trails - und die sind es doch , die einen mtb´ler im grunde interessieren ... die durften vorher nicht offiziell befahren werden - und heute ebenso wenig . demnach : alles beim alten ...


 
Und? Die Anlage von Trails im Einvernehmen mit dem Waldbesitzer war doch schon immer möglich und wird auch, wie es die Praxis beweist (muß ja nicht immer so komfortabel wie in Stromberg zugehen) möglich bleiben. So what?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. September 2012)

http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/?src=journal_news_einzel&rubrik=10&id=16814&newsletter_id=1134


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (18. September 2012)

bevor es in die nächste Runde geht, möchte ich Thomas, Helmut und allen anderen Aktiven für ihren Einsatz und hervorragende Arbeit danken.



ray


----------



## X-Präsi (18. September 2012)

Danke fürs Danken. Aber ich möchte an der Stelle noch einmal betonen, dass das Ergebnis letztlich dadurch erzielt werden konnte, dass sich ALLE bewegt haben. Das war nicht selbstverständlich. 

Die Arbeit beginnt jetzt erst richtig, denn wenn wir das auch von den Bikern gewünschte Gesetz bekommen, das auf lokale Lösungen setzt, dann sind wir ALLE gefordert, egal ob DIMB, Verein oder "Unorganisierte". Wir müssen uns dann vor Ort einbringen, mit allen Akteuren reden und um gute Alternativen "miteinander streiten". Im Sinne eines zielgerichteten, respektvollen Dialogs. Das ist machbar, wie die Beispiele Wiesbaden, Rheingau, Gießen, Stromberg, Ottweiler, Freiburg, um nur einige zu nennen, sehr gut belegen.


----------



## MissQuax (18. September 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Hat sie. Dafür gab es dann 2 Monate Sperre wegen spammen in diesem Thread



Ach deshalb hatten wir so lange Ruhe vor ihren sinnlosen, destruktiven Kommentaren?


----------



## oldrizzo (18. September 2012)

weitermachen...!

etwas off topic:
in der letzten zeit, vermutlich sensibilisiert durch die diskussion, beobachte ich radelnde kolleginnen und kollegen. ganz vorsichtig Ã¤ussere ich mal den verdacht, das vereinzelt die ellenbogen zu weit ausgefahren werden. 

beispiel? neulich auf dem radweg... zwei mamas mit ihren 2 - 3-jÃ¤hrigen radfahranfÃ¤ngern.. von hinten nÃ¤hert sich ein pÃ¤rchen, mitte 40, anfang 50 mit hoher geschwindigkeit. er klingelt in einer tour, nimmt aber sien tempo nicht raus, seine angetraute hechelt hinterher. beim ungebremsten und dabei klingelnden vorbeifahren an den mamas samt anhang gab es einen ânetten" spruch.... 

sowas will ich eigentlich nicht sehen! und nicht erst, seitdem ich selber einen 2-jÃ¤hrigen fahranfÃ¤nger habe.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. September 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hier die inhaltlichen Ergebnisse, wie sie größtenteils auch schon von der Ministerin gestern in die  Kamera gesprochen, aber nur zum Teil ausgestrahlt wurden:
> 
> 
> befestigte und naturfeste Wege sollen dann als geeignet gelten, wenn ein Begegnungsverkehr gefahrlos möglich ist. Dabei drehte sich die Diskussion gestern um in Hanglage bergab führende schmale Wege, die keine Ausweichmöglichkeit  bieten. Eine Definition für das Gesetz dazu wird noch erarbeitet. Ich würde an der Stelle nicht zu schwarz sehen, denn es ist wirklich so, dass sich alle Seiten auf einander zugehen und hier die große Chance besteht, dass wir eine wirklich sinnvolle Regelung finden, die auch Beispielcharakter für andere Bundesländer haben kann.
> ...


  Klasse gemacht, danke für euren Einsatz und die geleistete Arbeit!


----------



## Asrael (18. September 2012)

@blutbuche
Und du meinst tatsächlich, dass es auch so gekommen wäre wenn sich keine 50.000 Menschen dafür eingesetzt hätten???

Aber schön wenn andere für einen die Drecksarbeit machen...


----------



## mtb_cc (18. September 2012)

Super Einsatz!
Ab und an beweißt sich eine Demokratie doch als taugliche Regierungsform


----------



## codit (18. September 2012)

DANKE an alle Engagierten und insbesondere an unsere DIMB-Offiziellen!

Hoffentlich bleiben die positiven Grundtendenzen vom ersten runden Tisch auch im endgueltigen Gesetz sichtbar.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Auch wenn ich selbst kein Freund des Buddeln ohne Einwilligung des Eigentümers bin, so finde ich die Aussage von Karin Miethaner-Veit von der Würzburger Kreisgruppe des *Bund Naturschutz* interessant. "Gegen Strecken, die als natürliche Hindernisse nutzen, was ohnehin schon da ist, habe ich nichts. Die machen nichts kaputt." Weniger Verständnis hat Miethaner-Veit allerdings für meterhoch aufgetürmte Sprungschanzen . "Die Grenze wird erreicht, wenn im Wald schweres Gerät eingesetzt wird. Man muss da eben einen gesunden Mittelweg finden."

Quelle: Bayerischer Rundfunk

So unterschiedlich können Positionen innerhalb einer Dachorganisation sein.


----------



## X-Präsi (18. September 2012)

Hier dann noch die offizielle Pressemitteilung des Ministeriums samt den vereinbarten Leitlinien dazu:

http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMU....htm&uid=4e630711-8ff1-2701-be59-263b5005ae75

Eine Pressemitteilung der DIMB dazu wird folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. September 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> [*]befestigte und naturfeste Wege sollen dann als geeignet gelten, wenn ein Begegnungsverkehr gefahrlos möglich ist. Dabei drehte sich die Diskussion gestern um in Hanglage bergab führende schmale Wege, die keine Ausweichmöglichkeit  bieten. Eine Definition für das Gesetz dazu wird noch erarbeitet. Ich würde an der Stelle nicht zu schwarz sehen, denn es ist wirklich so, dass sich alle Seiten auf einander zugehen und hier die große Chance besteht, dass wir eine wirklich sinnvolle Regelung finden, die auch Beispielcharakter für andere Bundesländer haben kann.
> ...




Erstmal danke für die Arbeit und die schnelle Info. 

Zum oben zitierten Absatz möchte ich gern anmerken, das derartige Wege in Hessen wahrscheinlich so selten sind, das sich der Aufwand einer ausführlichen Definition im Rahmen des Waldgesetzes nicht lohnt und sich die zuständigen Behörden ruhig die Mühe einer begründeten Einzelsperrung machen können. Mal abgesehen davon, dass derartiges nie klar und eindeutig so formuliert werden kann, das es keinen Interpretationsspielraum läßt...

Wie in einem anderen Thread schon vom User "Hasifisch" angemerkt, ist mit der Aufnahme des absoluten Vorrangs für Fußgänger eigentlich alles denkbare abgehandelt.


----------



## Paul_FfM (18. September 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hier dann noch die offizielle Pressemitteilung des Ministeriums samt den vereinbarten Leitlinien dazu:
> 
> http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMU....htm&uid=4e630711-8ff1-2701-be59-263b5005ae75
> 
> Eine Pressemitteilung der DIMB dazu wird folgen.



Erstmal ein großes Lob und Dankeschön an Euch! Das schlimmste scheint verhindert worden zu sein.

Eigentlich ist nach den neun Punkten der Presseerklärung die Änderung des alten Gesetzes nicht mehr nötig, da all diese Punkte schon nach geltendem hessischen Recht umgesetzt werden können. 

Wenn aber weiterhin ein neues Waldgesetz geschrieben werden soll, so bleibt nun die spannende Frage, wie der "gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr der Waldbesucher" zu verstehen ist. Sind hier wirklich nur Downhillstrecken gemeint oder besteht nach Auffassung des HMUELV auf jedem schmalen Pfad eine Gefahr für den Schwächeren? Das werden wir im weiteren Gesetzgebungsverfahren genau beobachten müssen. 

Grüße
P.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. September 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hier dann noch die offizielle Pressemitteilung des Ministeriums samt den vereinbarten Leitlinien dazu:



Ich hoffe, das nimmt die Schärfe aus der allgemeinen Diskussion.
Liest sich gut!


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Falls das der eine oder andere noch nicht kennt:
> Leitbilder eines natur- und landschaftsverträglichen Mountainbikings
> vorgelegt von
> Thomas Froitzheim
> ...



Ich find`s gut, dass sich nun alle Verbände an wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und nicht mehr an Vorurteilen orientieren. 
Damit ist nun die Basis geschaffen, ein Betretungsrecht zu installieren, das tatsächlich den angestrebten fairen Interessenausgleich bringen wird.


----------



## Tilman (18. September 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hier mal ein tipp aus der praxis: begegne ich auf einem schmalen weg einem wanderer, halte ich an, bzw. reduziere meine geschwindigkeit und nehme blickkontakt auf. nähere ich mich von hinten, bremse ich bis kurz vor stillstand und mache mich bemerkbar. evtl. hatte ich deswegen auch kaum stress im wald.



Genau, und dann ist der Weg breit genug für konfliktfreie Begegnungen. Noch Fragen?


----------



## f.topp (18. September 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das nimmt die Schärfe aus der allgemeinen Diskussion.:



Das ist leider nicht so. Eben hat Rolf Strojek vom BUND in Hr2 Der Tag, weiter gegen Biker gehetzt. Er sieht mit den Ergebnissen des Runden Tisches
gute Voraussetztungen für eine Wegbreitenregelung für die sich der BUND mit Nachdruck einsetzt.
Der hat sich nicht so angehört als ob er die Diskussion versachlichen wollte.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. September 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht so. Eben hat Rolf Strojek vom BUND in Hr2 Der Tag, weiter gegen Biker gehetzt. Er sieht mit den Ergebnissen des Runden Tisches
> gute Voraussetztungen fÃ¼r eine Wegbreitenregelung fÃ¼r die sich der BUND mit Nachdruck einsetzt.
> Der hat sich nicht so angehÃ¶rt als ob er die Diskussion versachlichen wollte.



Leider auch nicht besser und ich verstehe die Logik dahinter nicht. 
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/hesse...ferde-noch-offiziellen-waldwegen-2509401.html
"Thomas Norgall vom Naturschutzverband BUND sagte, es gebe fÃ¼r Radfahrer kein Recht, Ã¼berall zu fahren. Wege mÃ¼ssten eine bestimmte Breite haben. D....â

Ist doch hiermit erledigt:
- Gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme der Nutzer aufeinander und auf die Natur ist unerlÃ¤sslich. Dem SchwÃ¤cheren gebÃ¼hrt der Vorrang.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> ...
> "Thomas Norgall vom Naturschutzverband BUND sagte, es gebe für Radfahrer kein Recht, überall zu fahren. Wege müssten eine bestimmte Breite haben. D....



1,75" sollten es schon sein, sonst wird`s eng...


----------



## Gonzo_MB (18. September 2012)

Jetzt haben wir uns 3 Wochen umsonst abgestrampelt um ein Statement in der Presse zu bekommen...

http://www.riedinfo.de/images/stories/Archiv/bergstraesser/2012/bergstraesser_kw_38_2012.pdf

Auf Seite 4, Radeln fürs Klima

http://www.stadtradeln.de/index.php?id=1103


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. September 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> 1,75" sollten es schon sein, sonst wird`s eng...



Fahre aber nur Reifen ab 2.25"


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. September 2012)

Musst halt besser aufpumpen, dann ist die Auflage nicht so groß.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2012)

Für Hessen hab ich mir eh einen Crosser zugelegt. 32mm Reifen und schmaler Lenker


----------



## f.topp (18. September 2012)

der Strojec vom BUND scheint ein echter Betonkopf zu sein...
Aktuelle Trends und Kontroversen im landschaftsbezogenen Sport (1996)


----------



## HelmutK (18. September 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> der Strojec vom BUND scheint ein echter Betonkopf zu sein...
> Aktuelle Trends und Kontroversen im landschaftsbezogenen Sport (1996)



Nicht nur, aber auch deshalb haben wir uns intensiv mit der Stellung des Sports im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz befasst:

"Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz stellt ausdrücklich fest, dass der Naturschutz auch der Sicherstellung der Erholung in der Natur dient. Erholung in der Natur umfasst ausdrücklich sportliche Betätigungen, also auch das Mountainbiken. In vielen Bundesländern genießt der Sport sogar Verfassungsrang."

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p...ports_im_Bundesnaturschutzgesetz_12022012.pdf 

Wenn jemand der Meinung sein sollte, dass Sport in der Natur keinen besonderen Stellenwert habe, dann kann ihm diese DIMB-Stellungnahme zu Lektüre empfohlen werden.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Leider auch nicht besser und ich verstehe die Logik dahinter nicht.
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/hesse...ferde-noch-offiziellen-waldwegen-2509401.html
> "Thomas Norgall vom Naturschutzverband BUND sagte, es gebe fÃ¼r Radfahrer kein Recht, Ã¼berall zu fahren. Wege mÃ¼ssten eine bestimmte Breite haben. D....â


Das wÃ¼rde mich wundern, sollte es tatsÃ¤chlich so gesagt worden sein. Denn sein Statement beim Interview mit HR-Info klang deutlich sachlicher und auf dem Tenor der getroffenen Leitlinien. 
Ich hoffe instÃ¤ndig, dass der Weg des konstruktiven Dialogs jetzt nicht wieder vom BUND verlassen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (19. September 2012)

Was bringt denn ein Verzicht (im Gesetz) auf Wegbreitenregelung (in Meter) bzw. Beschaffenheit (befestigt,zweispurig, ganzjährig von Kleinwagen befahrbar) wenn dann als Ergebnis eine Positivliste von MTB-Routen rauskommt (auch mit DIMB Input, ganz nach dem sozialpartnerschaftlichen DGB Modell) wo alle (Premium-) Wanderwege etc. ausgenommen sind?

Auch eine Negativliste, die ganze Wegeklassen (s.o) enthielte, hätte die gleichen Konsequenzen; nämlich das Verbot fast aller jetzt noch erlaubten Wege.

Danach hören sich jedenfalls die Verlautbarungen an.


----------



## HelmutK (19. September 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Was bringt denn ein Verzicht (im Gesetz) auf Wegbreitenregelung (in Meter) bzw. Beschaffenheit (befestigt,zweispurig, ganzjährig von Kleinwagen befahrbar) wenn dann als Ergebnis eine Positivliste von MTB-Routen rauskommt (auch mit DIMB Input, ganz nach dem sozialpartnerschaftlichen DGB Modell) wo alle (Premium-) Wanderwege etc. ausgenommen sind?
> 
> Auch eine Negativliste, die ganze Wegeklassen (s.o) enthielte, hätte die gleichen Konsequenzen; nämlich das Verbot fast aller jetzt noch erlaubten Wege.
> 
> Danach hören sich jedenfalls die Verlautbarungen an.



Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Alle Wege bleiben unabhängig von ihrer Breite weiterhin grundsätzlich offen. Einschränkungen darf es nur dort geben und dann auch nur auf lokal mit allen Beteiligten gemeinsam erarbeiteter Basis, wenn eine gemeinsame Nutzung von Wegen auch unter Beachtung des Gebots der Rücksichtnahme dies erforderlich macht. Das haben wir in der DIMB schon immer vertreten und das steht auch  in unserer Stellungnahme zum Waldgesetz. Und das ist auch der Konsens des Runden Tischs und auf dieser Basis hat das Umweltministerium eine Überarbeitung der streitigen Regelungen zugesagt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. September 2012)

Man kann ja viel in die Verlautbarungen hineininterpretieren, aber eine Positivausweisung etc. ... 



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man ja auf einen solchen Post gar nicht antworten.
> Für den Fall, dass es aber doch jemanden gibt, der sich ernsthaft für die Unterschiede des Zwischenstands aus dem Runden Tisch zum ursprünglichen Gesetzentwurf interessieren sollte:
> 
> Gesetzentwurf:
> ...


----------



## micha555 (19. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, hier mal das Kriegsbeil zu begraben. Man kann es immer wieder ausbuddeln, wenn der neue Gesetzestext so schlecht wie der alte würde.


Einverstanden!

Zuerst mal: Ein Danke an alle, die bisher mitgekämpft haben und ein besonderer Danke an die "Offiziellen" vom DIMB. 
Euer Einsatz, eure Kommunikation und Fachkompetenz sind beispielhaft! 

Nach dem, was im usrprünglichen Entwurf stand, haben wir unglaublich viel erreicht. Dass man natürlich auch wieder diverse Haare in der Suppe (=leitlinien) finden kann, ist klar. Wir sollten aber immer im Auge behalten, dass der ursprüngliche Entwurf das mountainbiken im Wald im Grunde verboten hat!


----------



## Tilman (19. September 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Leider auch nicht besser und ich verstehe die Logik dahinter nicht.
> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/hesse...ferde-noch-offiziellen-waldwegen-2509401.html
> "Thomas Norgall vom Naturschutzverband BUND sagte, es gebe fÃ¼r Radfahrer kein Recht, Ã¼berall zu fahren. Wege mÃ¼ssten eine bestimmte Breite haben. D....â
> 
> ...





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> 1,75" sollten es schon sein, sonst wird`s eng...


 
Die falsche Wiedergabe von Norgall hat DPA verbrochen. richtig mit Wortlaut zitiert hat diesmal das Journal Frankfurt.

Ich habe das in einigen Zeitungen auch schon in Kommentaren angesprochen und zurechtgerÃ¼ckt.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (19. September 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Zuerst mal: Ein Danke an alle, die bisher mitgekämpft haben und ein besonderer Danke an die "Offiziellen" vom DIMB.
> Euer Einsatz, eure Kommunikation und Fachkompetenz sind beispielhaft!
> 
> Nach dem, was im usrprünglichen Entwurf stand, haben wir unglaublich viel erreicht. Dass man natürlich auch wieder diverse Haare in der Suppe (=leitlinien) finden kann, ist klar. Wir sollten aber immer im Auge behalten, dass der ursprüngliche Entwurf das mountainbiken im Wald im Grunde verboten hat!



diesen optimismus halte ich nach einem treffen am grünen tisch für arg verfrüht!
erreicht ist erst dann etwas in unserem sinne, wenn ein erneuter, deutlich verbesserter gesetzesentwurf die lesungen im parlament passiert hat. bis dahin heißt es am ball bleiben.


----------



## micha555 (19. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> diesen optimismus halte ich nach einem treffen am grünen tisch für arg verfrüht!
> erreicht ist erst dann etwas in unserem sinne, wenn ein erneuter, deutlich verbesserter gesetzesentwurf die lesungen im parlament passiert hat. bis dahin heißt es am ball bleiben.


Das ist schon klar, aber im vergleich zum Ausgangspunkt, kann man schon einen gewissen Optimismus an den Tag lesen. Und es ist auch klar, wir am Ball bleiben müssen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. September 2012)

Hallo Tilman,

der geneigte Leser wird erkannt haben, dass ich mit den "1,75 Zoll" nicht allzu viel darauf gebe, wie ein Thomas Norgall vom BUND (falsch) zitiert wird, da die zitierte Aussage nicht Konsens des Runden Tisches war.

Ich find`s allerdings gut, dass das nun klargestellt ist und wir davon ausgehen können, dass sich alle Beteiligten an den gefundenen Konsens orientieren.

Gruß

Roland

P.S.: Die Entwicklung der letzten zweieinhalb Monate lässt durchaus Raum für Optimismus.
Das Gesetz wird schlussendlich vom Landtag beschlossen und dort sitzen Abgeordnete, die ja schließlich wiedergewählt werden wollen - da wird sich sicher der eine oder andere aus der Regierungsfraktion schon beim Ministerium über die Chancen einer Wiederwahl erkundigt haben ;-).


----------



## Tilman (19. September 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hallo Tilman,
> 
> der geneigte Leser wird erkannt haben, dass ich mit den "1,75 Zoll" nicht allzu viel darauf gebe, wie ein Thomas Norgall vom BUND (falsch) zitiert wird, da die zitierte Aussage nicht Konsens des Runden Tisches war.
> 
> Ich find`s allerdings gut, dass das nun klargestellt ist und wir davon ausgehen können, dass sich alle Beteiligten an den gefundenen Konsens orientieren. (....)


 
Sehe ich auch so. Man muß ohnehin höllisch aufpassen, was man zitiert. Das Gerücht, _Mountainbiker bauten im Wald nach Gutdünken ohne Zustiimmung desd Waldbesitzers_, ist bis heute unbelegt und ein Verband teilte mir sogar mit, er habe es gelesen (und unüberprüft übernommen). Umgekehrt hatte das Journal Frankfurt dem Herrn Raupach eine gemeinsame _Front gegen die Mountainbiker_ untergeschoben, die er so nie formuliert hatte. 

Kurzum, wenn man aus Überlieferungen zitiert, ohne es selbst mitbekommen zu haben. kann man gar nicht genug Wert darauf legen, daß das, was man da zitiert, auch stimmt. 

Ich war in der vergangenen Zeit auch ein paarmal drauf und dran, jemandem eine Aussage um die Ohren zu hauen, habe dann aber lieber doch erst mal nachgelesen, was Wahrheit und was Zeitungsente ist. In mindestens zwei Fällen hat es sich gelohnt und hätte ich auch nur einen davon nicht recherchiert, wäre das ein Fall von Unfairness zuviel geworden.


----------



## Goldregen (19. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Präsi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist nun heute Abend einerseits wirklich ein blöder Zeitpunkt, aber andererseits kann man über das Thema Welche Regeln braucht der Wald ja immer diskutieren.

Dabei traue ich der FDP weiterhin nicht über den Weg. Denn während beim Unsinnigen Anzeiger alle Pro-MTB-Artikel dieser Partei, schon seit Langem wieder verschwunden sind, existiert diese Meldung noch immer: Reiten und Fahren im Wald erlaubt  Was der Herr Frank B. hier von sich gibt, ist doch auch nichts anderes als das, was auch das Ministerium sagt, oder? (Ich fand seine Aussagen schon immer sehr schwammig und beliebig deutbar und auch diese Pressemitteilung kann man doch verstehen, wie man will: MEDIENINFORMATION)

Was der BUND Hessen bisher so äußert, finde ich auch noch nicht so wirklich überzeugend und beruhigend  - zudem heute Abend Rolf S. auf dem Podium sitzt (Der Wald ist für alle da, aber nicht für alles) und nicht Thomas N. vom Runden Tisch.

Immerhin hört sich das, was Herr Christoph v.E.R. jetzt sagt, ganz gut an: PDF: SDW-Hessen zufrieden mit dem Runden Tisch zum Waldgesetz oder Bericht:  http://www.forstpraxis.de/sdw-hessen-zufrieden-runden-tisch-waldgesetz (Ist doch schön, wenn es so einfach ist und man dafür gelobt wird, dass man von Forderungen, die es nie gab, herunterkommt und dass von Sachen, von denen nie gesprochen wurde, nun nicht mehr gesprochen wird. ) 

Ich denke, es wird somit doch eine interessante Veranstaltung. Hoffentlich folgt der eine oder andere Biker aus der Gegend dem Aufruf im Regionalforum und ist vor Ort, um ggf. Dinge richtig zu stellen und um später zu berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (19. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> (...) Was der BUND Hessen bisher so Ã¤uÃert, finde ich auch noch nicht so wirklich Ã¼berzeugend und beruhigend â¦ - zudem heute Abend Rolf S. auf dem Podium sitzt (âDer Wald ist fÃ¼r alle da, aber nicht fÃ¼r allesâ) und nicht Thomas N. vom Runden Tisch. (....)


 
Ich halte den Spruch âDer Wald ist fÃ¼r alle da, aber nicht fÃ¼r allesâ fÃ¼r recht originell, denn er stimmt, wobei ich "nicht fÃ¼r alles" mit "nicht fÃ¼r jeden Mist" Ã¼bersetze. 

Denn es gibt Waldnutzungen und -benutzungen, die tatsÃ¤chlich Ã¶kologisch bedenklich sind und die man auch ohne Not bleiben lassen kann. Darunter fÃ¤llt das Mountainbiking nicht, denn es besteht ja Konsens, daÃ man das Ã¶kologisch ertrÃ¤glich und dennoch sportlich attraktiv betreiben kann. 

Des lieben Friedens willen wÃ¼rde ich mich hÃ¶chstens im internen Forum drÃ¼ber Ã¤uÃern, was im Wald nicht sein muÃ.


----------



## Goldregen (19. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> ...Denn es gibt Waldnutzungen und -benutzungen, die tatsächlich ökologisch bedenklich sind und die man auch ohne Not bleiben lassen kann. Darunter fällt das Mountainbiking nicht, denn es besteht ja Konsens, daß man das ökologisch erträglich und dennoch sportlich attraktiv betreiben kann. ...



Das sehen andere auch so:
Hessisches Waldgesetz: Unglaubwürdig und überflüssig 
Die Gefahren für den hessischen Wald gehen nicht von Radfahrern aus. Daher sind auch die im Gesetzentwurf vorgesehenen Strafen von bis zu 100.000 Euro absurd. 
Sicher ist es im Sinne des Naturschutzes notwendig, dass Waldbesucher die Umwelt und die dort beheimateten Tiere achten und nicht einfach quer durchs Dickicht gehen oder fahren. Allerdings sind solche Fragen im gültigen Waldgesetzt bereits geregelt. Deshalb sieht auch niemand außer der Landesregierung Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Tilman (19. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Das sehen andere auch so:
> Hessisches Waldgesetz: UnglaubwÃ¼rdig und Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig
> âDie Gefahren fÃ¼r den hessischen Wald gehen nicht von Radfahrern aus. Daher sind auch die im Gesetzentwurf vorgesehenen Strafen von bis zu 100.000 Euro absurd. â¦
> âSicher ist es im Sinne des Naturschutzes notwendig, dass Waldbesucher die Umwelt und die dort beheimateten Tiere achten und nicht einfach quer durchs Dickicht gehen oder fahren. Allerdings sind solche Fragen im gÃ¼ltigen Waldgesetzt bereits geregelt. Deshalb sieht auch niemand auÃer der Landesregierung Handlungsbedarf.â


 
Aber wie gesagt, die ScharmÃ¼tzel sind (hoffentlich), wie Helmut Kohl zu sagen pflegte,"Gechichte" (ohne "s") und das sollte Euch auch heute Abend in DA-Eberstadt erfreuen.


----------



## Goldregen (19. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Man muß ohnehin höllisch aufpassen, was man zitiert. ...
> Kurzum, wenn man aus Überlieferungen zitiert, ohne es selbst mitbekommen zu haben. kann man gar nicht genug Wert darauf legen, daß das, was man da zitiert, auch stimmt.
> ...



Unbedingt. In den Berichten werden ja immer Aussagen gedeutet und leider haben diese Reporter meist keine Ahnung und kennen die Feinheiten oder Hintergründe nicht. 

Wenn ich nach jetzt wochenlanger Diskussion in der FR noch immer solche Sätze lesen muss: 

  "Radfahrer und Reiter dürfen aber *nicht mehr quer durch den Wald* unterwegs sein, sondern *nur auf befestigten* Wegen." 

  dann zeigt mir das, dass die noch immer nichts dazugelernt haben, dass die noch immer nicht differenzieren können (und dann bringt mich das langsam zur Verzweiflung ). Bei den meisten Artikeln kann man sich nur auf wortwörtlich zitierte Aussagen verlassen, auf alles andere sollte man nicht zu viel geben.

  Den Knaller fand ich am Montag das hier: Hessenschau kompakt vom 17.09.2012 Der Leiter des HR-Studio Wiesbaden macht ja erstmal einen ganz guten Eindruck, aber was er dann ab 1:30  2:00 sagt, konnte ich kaum glauben: Seit wann geht es hier im Detail darum ob in Verjüngungsflächen, Wildruhezonen oder naturschutzfachlich sehr bedeutsamen Flächen geritten oder geradelt werden darf? Woher hat dier Herr diesen Unsinn?  Oder habe ich irgendetwas nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Edged (19. September 2012)

Ich denke, die Sache ist noch nicht wirklich ausgestanden.
In diesem Hörfunkbeitrag glaube ich zu erkennen, dass der BUND noch nicht wirklich zum mitspielen gewillt ist. Da kommt noch was. Bitte viel Zeit zum Zuhören einplanen ...


----------



## Harvester (19. September 2012)

Also wenn man die letzten Zitate aus der Presse liest fühlt man sich trotz allem als Verlierer. Weiterhin werden Sachen behauptet, die wir nie gefordert haben, wir hätten völlig überzogen reagiert und ausserdem alles fehlinterpretiert. Und die Ministerin ist die Jeanne d´ Arc der Biker.
Sicherlich haben wir bzw. ihr wirklich Großartiges geleistet aber man hat als Biker trotzdem das Gefühl der Dumme gewesen zu sein. Ganz nach dem Motto: Seht her, wir haben doch von Anfang an gesagt, das es nicht so sein wird, wie ihr Biker es darstellt.
Nochmal, bis jetzt haben wir einen Sieg errungen, aber trotzdem.... *grumpf*


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. September 2012)

Wir sollten unsere Bemühungen am Ergebnis messen und nicht danach wie diese Ergebnisse von anderen verkauft werden müssen...


----------



## jan84 (19. September 2012)

http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/waldgesetz-streit-um-den-rechten-weg,1472796,17287552.html



> [...]Die nun angestrebte Regelung, das Radfahren auf allen offiziellen Wegen mit gefahrlosem Gegenverkehr zu erlauben, könne die Probleme lösen, sagte Mark Harthun vom Nabu. [...]


Entweder wurde da auch falsch zitiert oder Gegen- und Begegnungsverkehr gleichgesetzt...


----------



## Svenos (19. September 2012)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Sache ist noch nicht wirklich ausgestanden.
> In diesem Hörfunkbeitrag glaube ich zu erkennen, dass der BUND noch nicht wirklich zum mitspielen gewillt ist. Da kommt noch was. Bitte viel Zeit zum Zuhören einplanen ...



Am Besten ist immer noch die Beschreibung des Mountainbikers. Der Redaktuer unterstellt immer noch, dass wir nur abseits von Wegen unterwegs sind. Da hätte man einfach mal jemanden fragen können, der selbst fährt oder die homepage der DIMB besuchen.
Bezüglich des Herren vom BUND sehe ich da auch noch eine Gefahr. Wenn ich schon höre MTB = "Kampf- und Rennmaschinen". 
Das Thema "Pfade" ist sehr interessant. Die vielen Wanderer und Pilzesucher stellen kein Problem für die Tiere da, aber die Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (19. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Den Knaller fand ich am Montag das hier: Hessenschau kompakt vom 17.09.2012 Der Leiter des HR-Studio Wiesbaden macht ja erstmal einen ganz guten Eindruck, aber was er dann ab 1:30 â 2:00 sagt, konnte ich kaum glauben: Seit wann geht es hier im Detail darum ob in VerjÃ¼ngungsflÃ¤chen, Wildruhezonen oder naturschutzfachlich sehr bedeutsamen FlÃ¤chen geritten oder geradelt werden darf? Woher hat dier Herr diesen Unsinn?  Oder habe ich irgendetwas nicht mitbekommen?


 
Es gibt betretungsrechtliche Bestimmungen, da steht das ausdrÃ¼cklich mit gutem Grund drin (sollten sich manche Wanderer, Pilzesucher und andere, die gerne abseits der Wege stÃ¶bern, mal dran halten) und da hat der HR das wahrscheinlich aufgespieÃt und meint nun, das alles sei auch noch neu.

Bei der FR kann man Ã¼brigens kommentieren.


----------



## HelmutK (19. September 2012)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Sache ist noch nicht wirklich ausgestanden.
> In diesem Hörfunkbeitrag glaube ich zu erkennen, dass der BUND noch nicht wirklich zum mitspielen gewillt ist. Da kommt noch was. Bitte viel Zeit zum Zuhören einplanen ...


 
Das interessanteste an dem Beitrag war die Erwähnung eines gewissen "Feudalparagraphen" und zu dem ein "Jurist tapfer an der Wahrheit vorbei argumentiert" habe. Dieser Paragraph soll jetzt übrigens aus dem Gesetz fliegen


----------



## prince67 (19. September 2012)

Harvester schrieb:


> Also wenn man die letzten Zitate aus der Presse liest fühlt man sich trotz allem als Verlierer. Weiterhin werden Sachen behauptet, die wir nie gefordert haben, wir hätten völlig überzogen reagiert und ausserdem alles fehlinterpretiert. Und die Ministerin ist die Jeanne d´ Arc der Biker.
> Sicherlich haben wir bzw. ihr wirklich Großartiges geleistet aber man hat als Biker trotzdem das Gefühl der Dumme gewesen zu sein. Ganz nach dem Motto: Seht her, wir haben doch von Anfang an gesagt, das es nicht so sein wird, wie ihr Biker es darstellt.
> Nochmal, bis jetzt haben wir einen Sieg errungen, aber trotzdem.... *grumpf*


Ich finde es jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn wir als Verlierer dargestellt werden solange wir unsere Ziele erreicht haben. Das heißt doch nur, dass sich die anderen als Gewinner fühlen dürfen und somit sich leichter tun den Änderungen in unserem Sinne zuzustimmen.


----------



## franzam (19. September 2012)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich finde es jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn wir als Verlierer dargestellt werden solange wir unsere Ziele erreicht haben. Das heißt doch nur, dass sich die anderen als Gewinner fühlen dürfen und somit sich leichter tun den Änderungen in unserem Sinne zuzustimmen.



So und nicht anders funktioniert es in der Politik!

Ob das nun Gut oder Schlecht ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Dunkeltourer (19. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Des lieben Friedens willen würde ich mich höchstens im internen Forum drüber äußern, was im Wald nicht sein muß.



Danke, du hast es deutlich genug gesagt


----------



## Harvester (19. September 2012)

Ihr sprecht vom DIMB internen Forum für Insider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (19. September 2012)

Kommentar: Verzichtbare Verwirrspiele


----------



## micha555 (19. September 2012)

Whow: da jemand aber seine journalistischen Hausaufgaben gemacht! Super!


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. September 2012)

Edged schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Sache ist noch nicht wirklich ausgestanden.
> In diesem Hörfunkbeitrag glaube ich zu erkennen, dass der BUND noch nicht wirklich zum mitspielen gewillt ist. Da kommt noch was. Bitte viel Zeit zum Zuhören einplanen ...



Der Herr Strojek ist doch da auf politischer _*Geisterfahrt*_ unterwegs, wenn er in dem Interview schon wieder ("hart und stark") eine Mindestbreite fordert. Die war doch längst vom Tisch und macht auch aus bereits vielfach benannten Gründen keinen Sinn.


----------



## micha555 (20. September 2012)

Interessanter Artikel.
http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_46086701

Jetzt sind wir auf einmal die, die "mehr" wollten. Dabei hätte es doch gereicht, das Gesetz so zu lassen, wie es ist...oder? Die Hardliner auf der anderen Seite sind die "Guten"???

Interessant auch:


> *Radsportler sammeln 55.000 Unterschriften*
> 
> Die Radsportvertreter hatten zu Beginn des Runden Tisches am Montag rund  55.000 gesammelte Unterschriften im Korb mitgebracht.
> Gedacht als  Munition. Doch der Korb wurde nicht mehr ausgepackt. Die Mountainbiker  lenkten ein, ihr Protest sei wohl übertrieben gewesen.
> ...


Hoffentlich ein verzerrtes Zitat? Polarisiert haben ja wohl die Anderen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. September 2012)

Es gibt eben auch Vertreter von Gruppen, die können mit Anstand gewinnen.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (20. September 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Der Herr Strojek ist doch da auf politischer _*Geisterfahrt*_ unterwegs, wenn er in dem Interview schon wieder ("hart und stark") eine Mindestbreite fordert. Die war doch längst vom Tisch und macht auch aus bereits vielfach benannten Gründen keinen Sinn.



Der Herr ist immer noch falsch unterwegs.
Ich war gestern Abend in Eberstadt. Eine Diskussion war das weniger, eher eine Publilum fragt und Podium antwortert Runde. Trotzdem fand ich es interessant. Die FDP hielt sich überwiegend bedeckt und nach allen Richtungen offen.Herr L.Blum von der FDP stellte sich aber bei der Frage nach der Rinne und dem Stillstand in dem Thema als Gesprächspartner/Vermittler zur Verfügung wenn jemand auf Ihn zukommt. Bei den anderen z.B. dem SDW hatte ich den Eindruck das auf Augenhöhe geredet wurde und einige Ängste bzw. Vorurteile gegenüber uns nach dem runden Tisch abgebaut waren, wenn auch noch nicht alles geklärt ist. Nur der Herr Strojec hatte immer wieder in die alte Kiste gegriffen: es müsse eine Wegbreitenregelung geben, MTb-ler stören das Wild, wir hätten nur alte Gutachten von 199x der BUND dagegen neuere (gefunden habe ich noch keine...), wir zerstören die Natur und zum Abschluß die Forderung an die FDP festzulegen das kleine Wege für uns verboten werden sollten.

Schade fand ich, das so wenige in Eberstadt erschienen sind. Bei dem ganzen Thema hätte ich mal so mit 100 Leuten gerechnet. In Summe waren es evt. 40 Teilnehmer, davon etwa 2/3 Radfahrer, Rest dann Reiter und vereinzelt Wanderer.


----------



## bassenheimer (20. September 2012)

Danke für den Bericht von Eberstadt.
Ich hatte kommen wollen, aber nach dem Kompromiss vom runden Tisch erschien mir das Thema nicht mehr wirklich aktuell.
Jetzt wird man warten müssen was die Ministerin zur zweiten Runde am 8.10. als Neuentwurf mitbringt.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. September 2012)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Der Herr ist immer noch falsch unterwegs. ... Nur der Herr Strojec hatte immer wieder in die alte Kiste gegriffen: es müsse eine Wegbreitenregelung geben, MTb-ler stören das Wild, wir hätten nur alte Gutachten von 199x der BUND dagegen neuere (gefunden habe ich noch keine...), ...



Die Forderungen von Herrn Strojec sind vorallen vollkommen unlogisch:
Er zitiert eine Studie, wonach Rothirsche bei plötzlichem Auftauchen von Störungen "panisch" flüchten würden. Schnell sind aber MTBler nur auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs. Deshalb müsste sich Rolf Strojec eigentlich für die schmalen Trails einsetzen, weil ja gerade dort _langsam_ gefahren wird. Und außerdem unterschlägt Herr Strojec völlig, dass auch gröhlende Wandergruppen oder Familien mit kreischenden Kindern (die hört man z.T. Kilometerweit) ein erheblicher Störfaktor im Wald sind.


----------



## MissQuax (20. September 2012)

Ich war auch dort (kam leider wegen eines langen Staus genau vor der AB-Abfahrt Eberstadt eine halbe Stunde zu spät ).

Das meiste hat Gonzo schon treffend geschildert.

Meine Eindrücke:

Herr Strojec vom BUND bleibt weiter der Hardliner - für ihn ist nach wie vor die Wegebreite das Maß der waldschützenden Dinge. Unverschämt fand ich zusätzlich, daß er seine Thesen zur "Natur-Erlebnis-Ethik" als allgemeingültig und richtungsweisend darstellt. Für ihn hat Mountainbiken nichts mit Natur erleben zu tun, dieser Anspruch gebührt nur den "stillen Erholungsformen" im Wald. :kotz:

Die FDP machte eigentlich ihrer auf die Fahnen geschriebenen Gesinnung als liberale Partei alle Ehre, agierte vermittelnd und mäßigend und gab (so kam es bei mir an) gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme Vorrang vor einer Wegbreitenregelung.

Genervt hat mich (obwohl ich selbst jahrelang geritten bin und ein eigenes Pferd hatte) die Vertreterin der Freizeitreiter mit ihren Aussagen, daß man Pferde doch deutlich von Mountainbikes abgrenzen müsse - nach dem Motto, Pferde sind Bestandteil der Menschheitsgeschichte, sind Tiere, vor denen andere Tiere kaum Angst haben/bekommen, machen weniger kaputt, sind nur langsam im Wald unterwegs (ach, die traben/galoppieren nie?) und weniger gefährlich für andere Waldbesucher als Mountainbiker! 

Der Herr vom ADFC hat seine Sache sehr gut gemacht und die Radfahrer sympathisch und kompetent vertreten.

Unter den Publikum waren wieder etliche "ewig Gestrige", da kamen dann Sprüche, daß (in Bezug auf die Rechte der Waldeigentümer und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes) wir (die MTBer) in Zukunft unser Holz aus dem Ausland importieren müßten (weil wir ja die Bewirtschaftung stören).   Herr, laß Hirn vom Himmel regnen (und nimm diesen Leuten vorher die Regenschirme weg)!

Schade fand ich, daß nicht mehr Mountainbiker vor Ort waren und daß es die FDP wohl nicht für nötig gehalten hat, einen offiziellen Vertreter der Mountainbiker (als Hauptbetroffene des Geseztesentwurfes) als Podiumsgast zu laden. Bestimmt hätte sich doch jemand von der DIMB zur Teilnahme bereit erklärt. Ich hatte Herrn May von der FDP zweimal gemailt deshalb. 

Ich habe den Eindruck, daß der runde Tisch zwar ein guter Anfang war, aber noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Auch wenn anscheinend eine Beruhigung der Gemüter erreicht wurde, befürchte ich, daß gerade der BUND (weiter) auf Konfrontationskurs bleiben wird.

Auf keinen Fall sollten wir in unseren Bemühungen nachlassen - nicht eher, bis ein für uns positives Gesetz unter Dach und Fach ist!


----------



## prince67 (20. September 2012)

Gestern stand eine Spendeneintreiberin, ich korrigiere mich, Fördermitgliedschaftverkäuferin des BUND vor meiner Tür. 
Ich hab sie gleich selbiger verwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (20. September 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich war auch dort (kam leider wegen eines langen Staus genau vor der AB-Abfahrt Eberstadt eine halbe Stunde zu spät ). (....) Bestimmt hätte sich doch jemand von der DIMB zur Teilnahme bereit erklärt. Ich hatte Herrn May von der FDP zweimal gemailt deshalb.


 
Ich hatte auch gemailt und wäre einfach so hingegangen, aber da der Runde Tisch für hinreichend Klarheit gesorgt hatte, war mir, wie ich schon schrieb, eine AG Sitzung im Landtag wichtiger (war dann auch tatsächlich wichtig). Ich dachte mir allerdings schon, daß einige ewig Gestrige nicht mitbekommen haben (wollen), daß der Runde Tisch inzwischen eine neue Diskussionsgrundlage geschaffen hatte.



Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Der Herr Strojek ist doch da auf politischer _*Geisterfahrt*_ unterwegs, wenn er in dem Interview schon wieder ("hart und stark") eine Mindestbreite fordert. Die war doch längst vom Tisch und macht auch aus bereits vielfach benannten Gründen keinen Sinn.


 
*Was soll der Zeitaufwand, sich über Rolf Strojec aufzuregen? Wenn der keine Zeitungen liest oder auf dpa-Zeitungsenten ´reinfällt, ist das etwa unser Problem? Ist das unsere Geisterfahrt oder die von Strojec? *

*Wir sollten besseres zu tun haben, als uns durch Nebenkriegsschauplätzen dieser Art vom Wesentlichen ablenken zu lassen und dem auch noch Zeit zu opfern. Denn die brauchen wir für das Wesentliche, nämlich um die Ergebnisse des Runden Tisches in praktikables Recht unzusetzen. *

*Was den BUND angeht, er hat am Runden Tisch gesprochen, und das, was Norgall gesagt hat, war in der Zusammenfassung im O-Ton (HR) vernünftig. Fertig!*

Ich verstehe es nicht, was immer gleich für eine Aufregung los ist, wenn irgendwo eine Kuh den Schwanz hebt!​


----------



## Svenos (20. September 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich war auch dort (kam leider wegen eines langen Staus genau vor der AB-Abfahrt Eberstadt eine halbe Stunde zu spät ).
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, daß der runde Tisch zwar ein guter Anfang war, aber noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Auch wenn anscheinend eine Beruhigung der Gemüter erreicht wurde, befürchte ich, daß gerade der BUND (weiter) auf Konfrontationskurs bleiben wird.
> 
> Auf keinen Fall sollten wir in unseren Bemühungen nachlassen - nicht eher, bis ein für uns positives Gesetz unter Dach und Fach ist!


 
Ich konnte krankheitsbedingt leider nicht kommen und kann zur gestrigen Diskussion nix sagen. 

Aber das Fazit der letzten Tage lautet für mich gleich.

*Nicht nachlassen, bis die Kuh vom Eis ist!!!*

Grundsätzlich gebe ich Tilman Recht, dass wir uns von Herrn Strojec (ein klassischer "Geisterfahrer") nicht die Nerven kaputt machen sollten. Wir sollten die Entwicklung beobachten und unsere Vertreter am Runden Tisch ihre Arbeit machen lassen.
Wenn sich dort abzeichnen sollte, dass man uns auf irgendeine Weise "hinter die Fichte führen will" (wie Tilman immer zu sagen pflegt), dann können wir unseren Protest auch wieder aufleben lassen. Darin sind wir ja jetzt geübt .


----------



## bassenheimer (20. September 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Genervt hat mich (obwohl ich selbst jahrelang geritten bin und ein eigenes Pferd hatte) die Vertreterin der Freizeitreiter mit ihren Aussagen, daß man Pferde doch deutlich von Mountainbikes abgrenzen müsse - nach dem Motto, Pferde sind Bestandteil der Menschheitsgeschichte, sind Tiere, vor denen andere Tiere kaum Angst haben/bekommen, machen weniger kaputt, sind nur langsam im Wald unterwegs (ach, die traben/galoppieren nie?) und weniger gefährlich für andere Waldbesucher als Mountainbiker!


Einige Reiter leben eben auch hinter'm Mond und haben den Schuss nicht gehört. Ich hoffe nur, das war nicht die offizielle VFD Vertreterin, sonst hat die leider ihren Job verfehlt (angekündigt war Herr Kohring)

Historisch-kulturelle Argumente  kann man durchaus ins Feld führen, aber  nur Pro-Pferd. Gegen Biker gerichtet, kommen sie rückwärtsgewandt und elitär an.

Dem Gesetzgeber lässt sich nicht einreden, dass Pferde kein Risiko darstellen. Es passieren durchaus Unfälle mit Pferden, deswegen sind dafür auch extra Haftpflichtversicherungen nötig. Jeder der schon mal durch einen Wald galoppiert ist, weiß, dass Wild auch vor Pferden flüchtet, wenn die sich schnell bewegen. Nicht unbedingt in Panik vielleicht. 

Es ist nicht zu erhoffen, dass die Reiter in einem neuen Gesetz irgendwie "bessergestellt" werden als die Biker - das war im bestehenden Gesetz auch nicht so. 
Es ist im Gegenteil konkret zu befürchten dass alle Verbote, die Biker betreffen sollen, auch den Reitern übergestülpt werden (so wie im jetzt verhandelten Gesetzentwurf auch konkret nachzulesen). 

Der Weg wie man dagegen vorgeht, ist Schulter an Schulter, bzw. Huf neben Rad. Der klügere Teil der Reiter weiß das. Die Reiterorganisationen leider anscheinend nicht.


----------



## MissQuax (20. September 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Der Weg wie man dagegen vorgeht, ist Schulter an Schulter, bzw. Huf neben Rad. Der klügere Teil der Reiter weiß das. Die Reiterorganisationen leider anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. September 2012)

ich quote mich mal selbst:





Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> diesen optimismus halte ich nach einem treffen am grünen tisch für arg verfrüht!
> erreicht ist erst dann etwas in unserem sinne, wenn ein erneuter, deutlich verbesserter gesetzesentwurf die lesungen im parlament passiert hat. bis dahin heißt es am ball bleiben.



und möchte denjenigen widersprechen, welche all die falschmeldungen seit dem runden tisch als nebensächlich einschätzen.

diese dinge mögen vllt keinen einfluß auf das gesetzgebungsverfahren haben, die öffentliche meinung über uns prägen sie dennoch mit. noch immer wird teilweise wider besseres wissen und oftmals unwidersprochen in den medien über uns als naturzerstörer hergezogen. ich weiß nicht, wie es euch damit geht, aber mir stinkt das gewaltig!

ich will nicht erneut mit der bodenverdichtung kommen, aber wer sind eigentlich die leute, welche bergeweise ihren müll im wald hinterlassen?? oder wer wirft bauschutt, bierpullen und macdoof-menüreste in den wald? doch nicht wir, oder.
im gegenteil, es wird endlich zeit, die ökologische verträglichkeit des radelns im wald zu lobpreisen: kaum lärm und müll, dazu null emissionen.


----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2012)

Ich bin aus familiären Gründen bis Mitte nächster Woche etwas in der Kommunikation  eingeschränkt. Daher verzeiht bitte, dass ich mich hier bis dahin nicht werde äußern können. 

Nur soviel jetzt:


selbstverständlich bleiben wir am Ball
DIMB, ADFC und wohl auch der HRV werden vor dem nächsten Runden Tisch am 8.10. in einer Pressemitteilung noch einmal die aus unserer Sicht erforderlichen Regelungen aufgreifen und unsere Ziele insbesondere in Hinblick auf Naturschutz und Sozialverträglichkeit darstellen
am 8.10. wird sich herausstellen, inwieweit der BUND die Leitlinien weiterhin mitträgt oder der Verband jetzt dann doch die Position des HR. S. vertritt. Letzteres wäre in der Tat ein Rückschritt. 
davor und danach werden Gespräche mit verschiedenen Gruppierungen stattfinden, um die Kommunikation auf lokaler / regionaler Ebene zu forcieren. 
Denn wir sollten schnellstmöglich anhand praktischer Beispiele in Konfliktzonen aufzeigen, wie auch in Hessen eine Besucherlenkung  im Zusammenwirken der verschiedenen Interessenvertretungen installiert werden  kann, die funktioniert, da sie auch die Interessen der Mountainbiker berücksichtigt. Umso besser dies gelingt, um so größer wird auch die Zustimmung zu dem Gesetz aus allen Reihen und auch aus der Öffentlichkeit sein.


----------



## drul (20. September 2012)

"Besucherlenkung" - ein BEgriff den ich in diesem Zusammenhang zum ersten mal kennen lerne.

In der Praxis ist mir das aus "der Fränkischen" (Fränkische Schweiz) bekannt: hier werden vergleichsweise offensiv einige "MTB-Touren" in der Tourismuswerbung propagiert, welche auch entsprechend gut ausgeschildert sind.

Wenn man eine solche "MTB Tour" dann  abfährt, bewegt man sich zu 85% auf für "nicht geländegängie Fahrzeuge" gut befahrbaren, z.T. befestigten Forstwegen und sogar Teerstraßen und wird damit zum Teil über blödsinnige Umwege von schönen Trails (auf denen sich auch nicht wirklich in nennenswerter ZAhl Wanderer befinden) fern gehalten.

Eingestreut dann einige kleine fahrtechnische Herausforderungen mit Strekkenlängen so um 500 m ...

Aber - Gott sei Dank - in der Fränkischen geht es noch ohne Bikeverbot und einträchtig mit Wanderern (manche mit Oberlehrermentalität , die meisten mit nett & Humor) nebeneinander, sogar am Sonntag Nachmittag.

Aber was ich sagen will: das muss das Ziel sein: solche "Besucherlenkungen" einführen um damit die Trails zu entlasten und somit um ein generelles Verbot herum zu kommen. Die Insider finden schon noch die schönen Ecken


----------



## Tilman (20. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ich quote mich mal selbst:
> 
> und möchte denjenigen widersprechen, welche all die falschmeldungen seit dem runden tisch als nebensächlich einschätzen.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja alles richtig, nur gehört es bitte nicht in die (dadurch immer wieder unnötig ausufernde) Diskussion um das Waldgesetz.

Das Kapitel "Tratsch, Gerüchte, Mutmaßungen, Beschimpfungen ind Imagepflege" gehört in einen anderen Thread, weil uns das beim Waldgesetz nicht weiterbringt. Denn die dort Beteiligten wissen, was sie voneinander zu halten haben und das ist gut so.


----------



## Goldregen (20. September 2012)

Edged schrieb:


> In diesem Hörfunkbeitrag


  Interessanter Beitrag. Aber warum reden eigentlich immer Nicht-Mountainbiker über das Mountainbiken? Nur weil dieser Mario S. so eine gewählte Ausdrucksweise hat und es sich so schön anhört, darf er jeden Mist erzählen? 
Gelände ist da wo kein Weg ist wo kein Weg ist, muss man sich einen suchen, und genau das wollen Mountainbiker - sie sind knallharte Individualisten, verschmähen Wege und Touren, die andere sich ausgedacht habe und akzeptieren nur den jeweils eigenen Pfad wunderbar funktioniert das natürlich im unwegsamen Gelände  
...



franzam schrieb:


> prince67 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde es jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn wir als Verlierer dargestellt werden solange wir unsere Ziele erreicht haben. Das heißt doch nur, dass sich die anderen als Gewinner fühlen dürfen und somit sich leichter tun den Änderungen in unserem Sinne zuzustimmen.
> ...


  Es wird gemunkelt, dass viele gute Ehen ähnlich funktionieren. 



micha555 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ein verzerrtes Zitat? Polarisiert haben ja wohl die Anderen!


  Schau dir doch mal das Video auf der von dir zitierten Seite an (letzte halbe Minute).

  @ Gonzo_MB und MissQuax
  Vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme gestern Abend und eure Berichte! 
  Die geringe Beteiligung kann natürlich viele Gründe haben (wobei Radfahrer doch ganz gut vertreten waren)  von unzureichender Werbung für die Veranstaltung bis hin zu einem schlichtweg nicht vorhandenem Diskussionsbedarf, da es ja zu 99% im Wald friedlich zugeht und keine neuen Regeln gebraucht werden 



prince67 schrieb:


> Gestern stand eine Spendeneintreiberin, ich korrigiere mich, Fördermitgliedschaftverkäuferin des BUND vor meiner Tür.
> Ich hab sie gleich selbiger verwiesen.


  Hast du ihr wenigstens noch ein paar Worte mit auf den Weg gegeben?  Also vor meiner Tür sollte von denen jetzt besser niemand auftauchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (20. September 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Hast du ihr wenigstens noch ein paar Worte mit auf den Weg gegeben?  Also vor meiner Tür sollte von denen jetzt besser niemand auftauchen!


Das nutzt nichts, denn die Werber sind i.d.R. sog. "Ranger/ Cityapachen/ Drücker". Die verkaufen heute BUND, morgen Telekom und übermorgen Staubsauger ...
Denen geht das am Allerwertesten vorbei was sie verkaufen. Hauptsache Unterschrift.

Sry für OT, aber das Thema ist schon ernst genug ...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles richtig, nur gehört es bitte nicht in die (dadurch immer wieder unnötig ausufernde) Diskussion um das Waldgesetz.
> 
> Das Kapitel "Tratsch, Gerüchte, Mutmaßungen, Beschimpfungen ind Imagepflege" gehört in einen anderen Thread, weil uns das beim Waldgesetz nicht weiterbringt. Denn die dort Beteiligten wissen, was sie voneinander zu halten haben und das ist gut so.



sehe ich anders. wäre unser image besser, wären wir nicht die sündenböcke, auf die sich alle stürzen, wenn ihnen die sachlichen argumente fehlen. und wir müßten uns nicht mit diesem hanebüchenen mist von waldgesetz befassen. und es gäbe nicht diese eskalationen wie in dem podcast beschrieben. und ihr hättet euch nicht sage und schreibe 5h zusammensetzen müssen. schön, daß es so konstruktiv gelaufen ist.

den HR2 podcast habe ich mit großem interesse angehört. das beste und ausgewogenste, was ich bisher zu diesem thema rezipieren konnte. höchst empfehlenswert! und jetzt benutzt fr. puttrich sogar den begriff "entflechtung" der waldnutzer. das geht in die richtige richtung. danke für den link!


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. September 2012)

Wir verbessern allerdings unser Image nicht dadurch, dass wir die von Tilman angesprochenen Kapitel weiterführen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. September 2012)

aber auch nicht, wenn wir die äußerungen des herrn strojek, der von "kampfmaschinen" und "zerschneidung von waldflächen durch pfade" spricht, nicht entgegentreten. hat der mann noch nie einem harvester bei der arbeit zugesehen?


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles richtig, nur gehört es bitte nicht in die (dadurch immer wieder unnötig ausufernde) Diskussion um das Waldgesetz.
> 
> Das Kapitel "Tratsch, Gerüchte, Mutmaßungen, Beschimpfungen ind Imagepflege" gehört in einen anderen Thread, weil uns das beim Waldgesetz nicht weiterbringt. Denn die dort Beteiligten wissen, was sie voneinander zu halten haben und das ist gut so.



Die sachlich argumentative Auseinandersetzung mit Behauptungen ist ja nicht ausgenommen.

Zum Harveseter: Holzernte ist halt so eine Geschichte im Wald...

Ich persönlich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, was jemand, der im Schnitt spätestens alle 30 m eine ca. 4 m breite Rückegasse angelegt hat, gegen die Benutzung von vorhandenen Wegen durch Radfahrer haben kann.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> aber auch nicht, wenn wir die äußerungen des herrn strojek, der von "kampfmaschinen" und "zerschneidung von waldflächen durch pfade" spricht, nicht entgegentreten. hat der mann noch nie einem harvester bei der arbeit zugesehen?



herr strojec reagiert aber auch nicht auf mails, dieser mann mag einer der unbelehrbaren sein. soll es ja auch geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (20. September 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> herr strojec reagiert aber auch nicht auf mails, dieser mann mag einer der unbelehrbaren sein. soll es ja auch geben.



Was soll denn das ganze Bohei.

Ich kenne Stojec recht gut, er ist nun mal so. Wir haben mal zusammen eine Stunde live im HR Hörfunk gesessen (er für den BUND, ich für den Landessportbund) und wir haben uns gut vertragen, allerdings immer um die kritischen Sachen elegant drumherum. Gestritten hatten wir stattdessen mit den anrufenden Zuhörern.

Da Strojec aber im BUND nicht das Sagen hat (auch wer nicht das Sagen hat, kommt mal auf ein Podium oder ins Radio), sondern andere, laßt ihn doch machen. Hier geht es doch bitte um das Waldgesetz und wenn das gut läuft, können andere bellen und an Bäume pinkeln, wen stört's?


----------



## Kaltumformer (21. September 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> aber auch nicht, wenn wir die äußerungen des herrn strojek, der von "kampfmaschinen" und "zerschneidung von waldflächen durch pfade" spricht, nicht entgegentreten. hat der mann noch nie einem harvester bei der arbeit zugesehen?



Habe mir den Mitschnitt auch mal angehört. Bei der Bezeichnung "Kampfmaschinen" für/statt Mountainbikes die Strojec machte musste ich laut lachen.  Deswegen sage ich immer wieder das manche beim BUND, NABU, Greenpeace & Co durchaus einen religiös fundamentalistischen Dachschaden über die Jahre der Tätigkeit in ihrer Organisation erlitten haben. Das schöne ist das man so jemanden dann immer weniger Ernst nehmen braucht bzw. nimmt.


----------



## HelmutK (21. September 2012)

Ein paar Gedanken zum Wochenende, die ich gerade auf Facebook gepostet haben:

Der von der Hessischen Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich einberufene Runde Tisch, an dem Vertreter unterschiedlichster Verbände teilnahmen, ist seinem Anspruch auf Dialog und Verständnis gerecht geworden. Das Ergebnis, die Formulierung gemeinsamer Leitlinien, spricht für sich.

Die Umsetzung der vereinbarten Leitlinien in das Waldgesetz wird nicht einfach sein, sondern von allen Beteiligten weiter die Bereitschaft zum Dialog erfordern. Auch werden wir sicherlich noch einiges an Arbeit in die angestrebte freiwillige Vereinbarung zur Ausübung des Natursports investieren müssen. Der mit dem Runden Tisch eingeleitete Prozess des Dialogs eröffnet für Politik, Verwaltung, Verbände und Betroffene aber auch ganz neue Wege der Bürgerbeteiligung und hat das Potential zu einem Musterbeispiel für eine moderne bürgernahe Politek zu werden. In diesem Sinne lohnt es sich, diesen Weg sachlich, konstruktiv und, wenn nötig auch kritisch, aber immer lösungsorientiert zu beschreiten.

Der Runde Tisch fordert nicht nur im Großen, wenn es um ein landesweit geltendes Waldgesetz geht, sondern auch im Kleinen auf lokaler Ebene. Als Mountainbiker sind wir gefordert, uns auf lokaler Ebene zusammenzuschließen und zu organisieren. Wir sind gefordert, uns nicht nur über die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen unseres Sports, die weit über das Betretungsrecht hinausgehen, kundig zu machen, sondern auch mit den Belangen des Naturschutzes und anderer Naturnutzer zu beschäftigen. Und wir müssen dieses Wissen kompetent und lösungsorientiert in den Dialog einbringen.

Wir müssen uns darüber bewußt sein, dass mit dem neuen Waldgesetz nicht alle Probleme gelöst sein werden. Es wird weiterhin Bereiche, wie z. B. am Feldberg im Taunus, mit einem hohen Besucheraufkommen geben, für die man kreative und funktionierende Lösungen finden muss. Und wir müssen uns weiterhin für Lösungen für Downhiller, Freerider und DIrtbiker einsetzen. Der Bedarf an Angeboten für diese Sportarten ist vorhanden und nur durch Angebote, die mit Downhillern, Freeridern und Dirtbikern erarbeitet werden, können wir Alternativen zum illegalen Streckenbau schaffen. 

Open Trails, Fair on Trails oder Legalize Downhill & Freeride erfordern viel Engagement und harte Arbeit. Die Debatte der letzten Wochen und Monate hat gezeigt, dass es noch viele Mißverständnisse über Mountainbiker und den Mountainbikesport gibt; hier wartet noch viel Arbeit auf uns. Die letzten Wochen und Monate haben auch gezeigt, dass wir gemeinsam mit Leidenschaft und Engagement etwas bewegen können; darauf dürfen wir uns nicht ausruhen. Wir müssen überall in Hessen den Dialog mit Politik, Kommunen, Behörden, Waldbesitzern, Naturschützern und anderen Waldnutzern suchen, über uns und unseren Sport aufklären und dafür werben. Nur wenn wir miteinander sprechen, können wir gegenseitiges Verständnis und gegenseitige Akzeptanz fördern. 

Für die phantastische Unterstützung unserer Arbeit in den letzten Wochen und Monaten möchten wir Euch heute vor allem herzlich danken. Wir sind der Meinung: "Das war Spitze!" In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Biken am Wochenende und Fair on Trails.


----------



## jan84 (21. September 2012)

"groß angelegte Medienkampagne" der Biker 

http://www.jagderleben.de/diskussion-um-waldgesetz-hessen?redid=528639


----------



## Kelme (21. September 2012)

Waldbesitzer, Jäger, Naturschützer, ... haben doch ein Problem damit, dass es einer Gruppe, die im Umgang mit neuen Medien und Formen der Meinungsäußerung (Online-Petition) geübt ist, gelingt in der Öffentlichkeit eine Diskussion anzustoßen, die früher schnell per Lobbyarbeit verabschiedete Vorlagen und Gesetze zu Fall bringt. Alles richtig gemacht also. Das Beleidigtsein der o.a. Gruppen äußert sich dann in Begriffen wie Hetzkampagne, ... .
Das ist alles nicht schlimm, solange der begonnene Dialog konstruktiv weiter geführt wird. Da darf auch ruhig mal einer über Renn- und Kampfmaschinen schwadronieren.


----------



## Svenos (21. September 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> "groß angelegte Medienkampagne" der Biker
> 
> http://www.jagderleben.de/diskussion-um-waldgesetz-hessen?redid=528639


 
Das nenne ich mal gepflegtes "Nachtreten". Aber mal ehrlich: Wer glaubt, dass ein runder Tisch die "Jäger-Stammtische" erreicht.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. September 2012)

> ... Von wilden Bike-Strecken (Trails) auf fremdem Eigentum, Spaziergängern, die um ihre Gesundheit fürchten müssen, oder gar von der Beunruhigung des Wildes war dabei allerdings nicht die Rede. ...
> 
> http://www.jagderleben.de/diskussion-um-waldgesetz-hessen?redid=528639



Dabei übersehen unsere Jagdgenossen, dass das Betreten des Waldes gesetzlich geregelt ist und jeder den Wald betreten darf - auch wenn es sich im Privatbesitz handelt. Und die sog. _wilden Bike-Strecken_ dürften eher die Ausnahme sein, da die allermeisten Trails schon existierten bevor es überhaupt MTBs gab.


----------



## HelmutK (21. September 2012)

Lassen wir doch den einen oder anderen nachtreten. Worauf es ankommt und was mit dem Runden Tisch eingeleitet wurde, haben wir schon am 01. Juli 2012 deutlich gesagt:

"Es wird Zeit, dass die Hessische Landesregierung und das HMUELV erkennen, dass man Lösungen für Probleme nicht gegen die Mountainbiker, sondern mit ihnen gemeinsam erarbeiten soll. Für einen solchen Dialog und für Lösungen steht die DIMB als Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker mit ihrer gesamten Kompetenz zur Verfügung."

Konnte man hier 

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...e_Stellungnahme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz.pdf

auf Seite 10 ganz unten lesen​


----------



## Tilman (21. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal gepflegtes "Nachtreten". Aber mal ehrlich: Wer glaubt, dass ein runder Tisch die "Jäger-Stammtische" erreicht.


 
Drum gibt es ja auch den nicht nur nominellen Unterschied zwischen Rundem Tisch und Stammtisch. Diesen Unterschied gilt es zu pflegen, sollen die am Stammtisch doch machen, was sie wollen.



HelmutK schrieb:


> Lassen wir doch den einen oder anderen nachtreten.


 
Genau, denn dabei müßte der eine oder andere erst mal einen treffen, der sicht getroffen fühlt. Da sollte der eine oder andere lange suchen müssen, bis er ein wohlfeiles Opfer findet. Das liegt nicht zuletzt an uns, daß das so bleibt.


----------



## Svenos (21. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Drum gibt es ja auch den nicht nur nominellen Unterschied zwischen Rundem Tisch und Stammtisch. Diesen Unterschied gilt es zu pflegen, sollen die am Stammtisch doch machen, was sie wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau, denn dabei müßte der eine oder andere erst mal einen treffen, der sicht getroffen fühlt. Da sollte der eine oder andere lange suchen müssen, bis er ein wohlfeiles Opfer findet. Das liegt nicht zuletzt an uns, daß das so bleibt.


 

Richtig! Solange die Herren am Stammtisch sitzen und ihr wohlverdientes Bier trinken, können sie nicht die Waldwege zuparken oder mit der Flinte Löcher in die Luft schießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (21. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Drum gibt es ja auch den nicht nur nominellen Unterschied zwischen Rundem Tisch und Stammtisch. Diesen Unterschied gilt es zu pflegen, sollen die am Stammtisch doch machen, was sie wollen.


Nun ja, es gibt sie schon im Wald, die Begegnung Jäger und MTB. Und die wenigen Male waren definitiv von wenig Respekt geprägt. Waffenträger im Allgemeinen kommen sich schon stark vor.
Was bleibt ist ein ungutes Gefühl, 
denn der gemeine Jäger geht wohl eher an den Stammtisch; gefühlte Größe, versteht sich ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. September 2012)

Edged schrieb:


> ...
> denn der gemeine Jäger geht wohl eher an den Stammtisch; gefühlte Größe, versteht sich ...



Dass dort aber nicht das neue hessische Waldgesetz beschlossen wird, war schon den letzten Resolutionen der Befürworter des ursprünglichen Entwurfes zum Waldgesetz zu entnehmen. Jemand der sich des Rückhalts in Ministerium und Politik sicher ist, hätte so ein verzweifeltes Aufbäumen nicht nötig gehabt...


----------



## Goldregen (21. September 2012)

Hatten wir den hier schon? (Ist zwar seit Montagabend zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber dennoch nett zu lesen und sollte mit auf die Liste der Medienberichte.)
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/im-behoerdendickicht-waldgeister-11893371.html

(gefunden in einem Kommentar hier: http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/hessen-konstruktive-einigung-zum-neuen-waldgesetz/a13383.html)


----------



## Dunkeltourer (21. September 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> "groß angelegte Medienkampagne" der Biker
> 
> http://www.jagderleben.de/diskussion-um-waldgesetz-hessen?redid=528639



Da gips übrigens nette Links zu den szeneüblichen, ökologisch korrekten Waldfahrzeugen: 
http://www.forstpraxis.de/
http://forst.technikboerse.com/

Diese Alternative zum Mountainbike ist zwar nicht ganz billig und daunhillmäßig unterlegen ... aber die Vorteile überwiegen:

 Wesentlich bessere Traktion bei feuchtem Wetter. Die lästige Schweine-glitsch-schmier-Pampe (aka Waldboden) wird einfach weggedrückt, darunter hast du immer Grip.

 Endlich mal freie Bahn. Die üblichen Waldverkehrshindernisse (grüne Dosen, Spaziergänger, Kampfbiker) weichen großräumig aus und halten generös Abstand.

 Und kein Grünhut meckert mehr. Ist schließlich kein Asofahrzeug (Großstädter, Sportler, hat womöglich studiert, u. dgl. Gesocks), sondern stallduftmäßig politisch und ökologisch korrekt.

[x] Must have! 

SCNR


----------



## client (21. September 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht so. Eben hat Rolf Strojek vom BUND in Hr2 Der Tag, weiter gegen Biker gehetzt. Er sieht mit den Ergebnissen des Runden Tisches
> gute Voraussetztungen für eine Wegbreitenregelung für die sich der BUND mit Nachdruck einsetzt.
> Der hat sich nicht so angehört als ob er die Diskussion versachlichen wollte.



Glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass eine sich im Leben entwickelt, eigene innere Sicht der Dinge durch einen runden Tisch verändert wird??
Der Herr vom BUND ist und bleibt ein Zyniker, der nur seinen eigenen Zielen folgt. Feindbilder kultivieren solche Menschen ihr Leben lang, damit sie äußere Reibungspunkte haben und sich nicht mit ihren eigenen inneren Konflikten befassen müssen.

So sehe ich das Verhältnis zwischen Menschen im Wald:
[FONT="]_Radfahrer und Fußgänger sollten gleichgestellt sein!!! Warum soll nur der Radfahrer Rücksicht nehmen und der Fußgänger pocht auf sein Recht und drängt mich -obwohl ich halte- vom Weg ab ins Unterholz (alles schon erlebt). Und der wütende Herr mit dem drohenden Krückstock ist sicher nicht der schwächere Verkehrsteilnehmer. Wo bitte ist der Radfahrer der stärkere? Wenn ich einen Fußgänger mit hoher Geschwindigkeit anfahren würde, dann ging es mir nach dem folgenden Sturz sicherlich noch schlechter als dem Fußgänger.
Beide Nutzergruppen sollten per Gesetz gleichgestellt sein, sonst werden die Oberlehrer im Wald immer wieder ein Streit gegen Mountainbiker anzetteln, weil sie irgendeine Gesetzesabweichung dem Bikern unterstellen werden._

 [/FONT]


----------



## Edged (22. September 2012)

Mal so ganz unter uns: Mit zunehmender Entfernung von den Wandererparkplätzen sinkt die Zahl der Wanderer exponential ... 
Die, die resistent dagegen sind den Weg zu teilen gibt's auch auf Autobahnen (deutschen Schnellstraßen). 
Ich bin trotzdem für Tempo 130 bundesweit. 

Und übrigens: Biker schützen die Waldbewohner:


----------



## Tilman (22. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> Glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass eine sich im Leben entwickelt, eigene innere Sicht der Dinge durch einen runden Tisch verändert wird??
> Der Herr vom BUND ist und bleibt ein Zyniker, der nur seinen eigenen Zielen folgt. Feindbilder kultivieren solche Menschen ihr Leben lang, damit sie äußere Reibungspunkte haben und sich nicht mit ihren eigenen inneren Konflikten befassen müssen.



Der Herr vom BUND ist nicht "der BUND", weil der "amtlich" von Thomas Norgall vertreten wird. Wenn ich mich über jeden Pups aufregen würde, der am Rande der Szene losgelassen würde, käme ich aus der Schreiberei gar nicht mehr 'raus.



client schrieb:


> [FONT="]_Radfahrer und Fußgänger sollten gleichgestellt sein!!! (....) Beide Nutzergruppen sollten per Gesetz gleichgestellt sein, sonst werden die Oberlehrer im Wald immer wieder ein Streit gegen Mountainbiker anzetteln, weil sie irgendeine Gesetzesabweichung dem Bikern unterstellen werden._[/FONT]



Das ist ja bereits so, außer daß die FG auch quer im Wald Pilze suchen dürfen. Auf Wegen ändert sich nichts an der de jure im hessischen Wald (anders als in Feld und Flur) bestehenden Gleichstellung, wenn der Stärkere auf den Schwächeren besondere Rücksicht nehmen muß. Ein Gebot gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme schließt es aus, daß sich der schwächere Oberlehrer insoweit rücksichtslos benehmen darf, als er mutwillig, d.h. ohne Not, anderen Erholungssuchenden expressis verbis im Wege steht.

Der Öffentlichkeit zu erklären, daß es insoweit rechtlicher wie politischer Bullshit ist, wenn _Oberlehrer im Wald immer wieder ein Streit  gegen Mountainbiker anzetteln, weil sie irgendeine Gesetzesabweichung  dem Bikern unterstellen werden_, ist auch Job der DIMB und des HMUELV, denn ewig gestrigen "Oberlehrern" ist kaum durch Gesetze beizukommen, sondern nur in der politischen Argumentation.


----------



## client (22. September 2012)

Für mich sind die Kommentare aus den Reihen des BUND kein Pups sondern ein Zeichen für eine latent vorhandene gesellschaftsfeindliche Grundeinstellung.
Ich habe früher fast fünf Jahre im Privathaus eines BUND Mitglieds (er unten ich oben) gewohnt (der war u.a. noch leitender Behördenmitarbeiter) und ich kenne die Einstellung vieler solcher BUND Aktivisten gegenüber dem MTBlern deshalb bestens. Es sind leider keine Einzelmeinungen. 

Ich sehe es genauso, wie "MTBle" _"Lieber Gespräche am runden Tisch als gescheitert erklären als so eine Formulierung zu unterschreiben"

_Mein Lust als Mountainbiker weiterhin Leserbriefe an die hessischen Parteien, Verbände und die Presse zu schreiben ist mir jedenfalls vergangen. Nur weil wir fast alle ständig und mit Nachdruck unsere Gegner genervt haben, ist die Bereitschaft der Ministerin das Waldgesetz vielleicht anzupassen oder zu verändern doch erst geweckt worden.
Ihr, die DIMB habt sicher perfekt im Hintergrund die Fäden verbunden aber nach Deinem Interview direkt nach dem runden Tisch hat es mich fast umgehauen. So schnell kann man uns entzaubern (ich würde meinen verarschen!). 
Ich schreibe es noch einmal, weder haben wir unseren Protest überzogen, noch haben wir polarisiert! Wir haben angemessen auf die bevorstehenden Verbote reagiert.
Ich hoffe ich irre mich, aber ich gehe nun, da wir so schnell aufgegeben haben, davon aus, dass sehr viele Wege zukünftig gesperrt werden.
Und ich bezweifel, dass dann für eine neuerliche Protestwelle erneut so viel Biker ihre Unterstützung geben werden.
Es wirkt auf mich, als hätten manche von uns aus dem Kelch des Politwasser getrunken. Unter den Politikern gibt es immer nur Gewinner, selbst wenn das höchste Gericht gerade ein Gesetz einkassiert hat, sieht sich jeder immer als Gewinner.
Faule Kompromisse sind die Grundlage für dauerhafte Konflikte, sie sind wie eine chronische Erkrankung, sie binden dauerhaft Lebensenergie, die an andere Stelle dringend benötigt würde.
Schon aus verhandlungstaktischen Gründen hätte beim ersten Gespräch keine Zusage unsererseits gemacht werden dürfen. 
Denn nicht wir sind, sondern die CDU ist unter Zeitdruck.

Das in diesem Land alles, bis zum hin zum Tod, reguliert wird und das die von den Einschränkungen betroffenen auch noch Beifall klatsch oder sich mit ein wenig "Zucker" abspeisen lassen ist mir unerklärlich. Da ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten in der Erziehung grundsätzlich etwas falsch gelaufen, wenn Menschen sich nicht mehr richtig zur Wehr setzen können.
Da lobe ich mir doch die Griechen oder die Franzosen (haben halt die Demokratie erfunden), die sich massiv ggf. mit ALLEN Mitteln wehren!


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassenheimer (22. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> Faule Kompromisse sind die Grundlage für dauerhafte Konflikte, sie sind wie eine chronische Erkrankung, sie binden dauerhaft Lebensenergie, die an andere Stelle dringend benötigt würde.
> Schon aus verhandlungstaktischen Gründen hätte beim ersten Gespräch keine Zusage unsererseits gemacht werden dürfen.
> Denn nicht wir sind, sondern die CDU ist unter Zeitdruck.


Ich sehe das nicht so kritisch. Die Leitlinien beschreiben eigentlich ziemlich genau, was schon jetzt im Gesetz steht (Wegegebot), oder eh' selbstverständlich ist (Rücksicht auf Schwächere).
Jetzt ist die Regierung am Zug. Warten wir doch mal ab, was sie draus macht, und womit sie rauskommt am 8.10.
Vor allem, warten wir auf die angekündigte "Wegdefinition". Wenn da irgendwas drinsteht, was mir als Reiter gegen den Strich geht, werde ich die Protestwelle auch wieder anblasen. Und das klappt auch. Die Leute lassen sich nicht mehr für dumm verkaufen. Mit einem Federstrich kann ich 7.000 Leute anschreiben die usere Petition unterzeichnet haben. Und dann reiten wir eben nochmal an die Staatskanzlei. Das erste Mal war bloss geprobt!


----------



## TTT (22. September 2012)

Die Ministerin incl. der Lobbyisten haben trotz ständiger Aufklärung lange Zeit weiter bereitwillig die immer gleichen Lügen und Unterstellungen verbreitet, haben gehetzt und Stimmung wider besseren Wissens gemacht. Und nun nach einem Runden Tisch ist alles vorbei, sollen Argumente wieder zählen? Wenn Ihr Euch da mal nicht täuscht!

Für mich sieht das nur nach einem Taktikwechsel aus:
- Den Widerstand des Gegners brechen, indem er als gar nicht nötig erscheint, in dem Wissen, daß es schwer wird, diesen wieder hochzufahren(wenn ich mir die meisten Kommentare hier anschaue: Ziel erreicht)
- Damit die Öffentlichkeitshoheit (Kommentare, Berichte, Leserbriefe,...) des Gegners schwächen oder sogar umdrehen: Ziel erreicht? 
- In der Öffentlichkeit als Mißverstanden wahrgenommen werden indem man den Gegner erklären läßt, daß alles in die richtige Richtung läuft: Ziel erreicht!
- Den Gegner als hysterisch und unsachlich darstellen: Ziel erreicht!
- Durch wachsweiche Formulierungen sich quasi immer noch alle Möglichkeiten offenhalten und dann nicht mal als Lügner sondern nur als mißverstanden da zu stehen?

Ich würde mich gerne täuschen, allein mir fehlt der Glaube!


----------



## oldrizzo (22. September 2012)

die damen und herren gscheithaferl haben das wort.


----------



## franzam (22. September 2012)

gscheithaferl is aber eher bayerisch als hessisch, oder? 


ansonsten: wart mer mal ab, was am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Tilman (23. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> Für mich sind die Kommentare aus den Reihen des BUND kein Pups sondern ein Zeichen für eine latent vorhandene gesellschaftsfeindliche Grundeinstellung.(....)



Ich kenne den BUND auch beruflich seit über 25 Jahren. Er ist anstrengend und oft hierarchisch verklemmt, aber nicht gesellschaftsfeindlich. Man könnte den BUND z.B. auch an den sympatischen Zeitgenossen aus seinen Reihen, von denen ich eine ganze Menge kenne, messen. Auch die können manchmal anstrengend sein, aber was soll's.

Und selbst wenn die Kommentare aus den Reihen des BUND kein Pups, sondern _namens des BUND_ ernstgemeint wären, täte man den Kommentarverbreitern keinen größeren Gefallen, als sich öffentlich darüber aufzuregen.

Wenn ich konsequent wäre und jeden Kommentar aus den Reihen einer Organisaton _als namens dieser Organisation verfasst_ ernst nehmen würde, wäre so manche Organisation gesellschaftsfeindlich, der man das nach allgemeiner Einschätzung gar nicht "zutrauen" würde. Und ich käme mit der Schreiberei von Mutmaßungen, wie böse denn nun der jeweilige Anlass gewesen sein möge, gar nicht nach.

Kurzum, ich empfehle allen Runde-Tisch-Ergebnis-Pessimisten aus der MTB-Fraktion, sich über mißliebige selbsternannte falsche Propheten und Hetzer so richtig feste und öffentlich (damit es auch jeder mitbekommt) aufzuregen. Je mehr, umso besser, je nachdem, wieviel Zeit man dafür hat! Gut gebrüllt, Löwe!

Denn eine größere Freude (s.o.) kann man diesen selbsternannten falschen Propheten und Hetzern aus welchem Verband auch immer, dessen Vertreter am Runden Tisch sie.  - nebenbei bemerkt - .jeweils erheblich schaden, gar nicht bereiten. Denn es lenkt vom Wesentlichen ab. 

Man kann seine Zeit allerdings auch dafür investieren, die Worte besagter selbsternannter falscher Propheten und Hetzer in den politischen Müll zu werfen und sich unverdrossen wichtigeren Dingen zu widmen. Zu letzteren gehört zielgerichtete Umsetzung der Ergebnisse des Runden Tisches. 

Zielgerichtet heißt, um hier im v.g. Sinne zur Sache zu kommen, nach dem Subsidiaritätsprinzip in Sachen Wegebenutzung, daß konsensuale Lösungen auf der Basis "Rücksichtnahme" absoluten Vorrang vor amtlichen Restriktionen haben müssen. Solche Subsidiaritätsklauseln gibt es auch in anderen Gesetzen, sind also nicht neu.



TTT schrieb:


> Die Ministerin incl. der Lobbyisten haben trotz  ständiger Aufklärung lange Zeit weiter bereitwillig die immer gleichen  Lügen und Unterstellungen verbreitet, haben gehetzt und Stimmung wider  besseren Wissens gemacht. Und nun nach einem Runden Tisch ist alles  vorbei, sollen Argumente wieder zählen? Wenn Ihr Euch da mal nicht  täuscht!
> 
> Für mich sieht das nur nach einem Taktikwechsel aus:
> - Den Widerstand des Gegners brechen, indem er als gar nicht nötig  erscheint, in dem Wissen, daß es schwer wird, diesen wieder  hochzufahren(wenn ich mir die meisten Kommentare hier anschaue: Ziel  erreicht)
> ...



Toll! Hier diskutiert ein "wahrer Taktik-Profi" seine strategischen Überlegungen im Angesicht der tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Gegner. Die werden ganz hingerissen sein vor Begeisterung!

Mein Ururururururgroßonkel (wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben Feldherr von Beruf) würde im Grabe rotieren. Denn tatsächliche Gegner bekommen so alles hautnah mit, was die Gegenseite denkt und vermeintliche Gegner würden durch solche Ausführungen nicht zum erstenmal tatsächliche Gegner. 

Beides, vor allem letzteres, dient unserer Sache "Open Trails" nicht, sondern lenkt davon ab, wie es fast jeder ohne Not generierte "Nebenkriegsschauplatz" tut.


----------



## jan84 (23. September 2012)

Ich empfehle einen Blick auf die Titelseite der aktuellen Welt-am-Sonntag. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Artikel zum Waldgesetz...

MEHR SPECHTE !

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. September 2012)




----------



## Tilman (23. September 2012)

4mate schrieb:


>



Genau das wäre passiert, wenn §15 Abs.4 WaldG-Entwurf im Geiste schweizerisch kantonaler Pilzesuchverordnungen geblieben wäre. Ist er aber nicht. Daher ist der Autor Zippert (WAMS) leider mehrere Monate zu spät dran. Das haben andere Zeitungen (z.B. FR) bzw. ihre Kommentatoren besser gemacht. Zippert hätte wenigstens die auch der WAMS-Redaktion zugegangene dpa-Meldung über das Runde-Tisch-Ergebnis lesen können (trotz der Zeitungsente über Thomas Norgall). 

Hätte Zippert wenigstens sauber formuliert "In Hessen _wurde_ über ein neues 'Waldnutzungsgesetz' beraten"......, aber selbst das bringt er nicht hin. Denn inzwischen beraten wir (hoffentlich) etwas Gescheiteres. 

Kurzum, wer mit "spitzer Feder" schreibt, trägt in der Regel zur überzeichnete Darstellungen einer Sache dazu bei, wesentliche Strukturen eines Problems transparent aufzuzeigen. So etwas ist ein wertvoller Beitag des kritischen Journalismus' für Leute, die zum Mitdenken angeregt werden sollen. Das heißt aber auch, daß andererseits hinsichtlich wesentlicher Belange Aktualität gewahrt wird.

Also ab mit dem WAMS-Artikel ins Archiv oder besser (krasser ausgedrückt) in den Müll der Geschichte. Was wir brauchen, sind Beiträge dazu , wie es weitergeht anstatt solcher dazu, wie es keinesfalls weitergegangen wäre.

Ich habe das auch entsprechend kommentiert.


----------



## TTT (23. September 2012)

@Tilman
Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie hart Du hier die Skeptiker angehst und wie scharf Du hier die verteidigst, die sich wochenlang nicht zu schade waren einen schmutzigen Krieg (um bei Deinem martialischen Bild zu bleiben) gegen uns zu führen. Bisher habe ich Dich hier eigentlich anders wahrgenommen. Ich hoffe, Du weißt, was Du tust!

Ich habe hier nur ein paar banale politische Verhaltensmuster aufgezählt. Wenn Du darin eine Taktik findest, dann wirds mir wirklich Angst um unser Anliegen.

Im übrigen haben die, die Du jetzt als Kämpfer an Nebenschauplätzen abkanzelst durch ihren unermüdlichen Einsatz erst erreicht, daß man nun auf Deinem "Hauptschauplatz" kämpft!


----------



## Svenos (23. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

was geht denn hier ab? Da sind ja "Flügelkämpfe" wie bei den Grünen. Was die Gegenseite nicht geschafft hat (uns zu zersteuen) sollten wir jetzt nicht selbst besorgen.
Wir sollten jetzt mal in Ruhe den nächsten runden Tisch (08.10) abwarten und schauen, was dann ins Gesetz geschrieben werden soll.
Ich bin zur Zeit auch noch skeptisch, dass die Forst- und Jadglobby ihre jahrelange Hintergrundarbeit so einfach "abschreibt". Deshalb sollten wir aufmerksam, aber cool die Entwicklung verfolgen. Wenn man uns verschaukeln will, werden wir unseren massiven Widerstand eben erneut aufleben lassen. Bisher haben wir uns in erster Linie auf Verbandsarbeit, Online-Petition und Pressearbeit beschränkt und schon viel erreicht. Die Trickkiste des zivilen Widerstandes bietet noch viele kreative Formen, die unserem Anliegen ggf. Nachdruck verleihen können.
Also: keep coole und nutzt die letzten schönen Tage zum Biken.


----------



## HelmutK (23. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> Ich sehe es genauso, wie "MTBle" _"Lieber Gespräche am runden Tisch als gescheitert erklären als so eine Formulierung zu unterschreiben"_



Wir haben wochenlang mit sehr viel Engagement dafür gekämpft, dass unsere Anliegen Ernst genommen werden, wir haben, was nicht gerade einfach war, viele Verbände davon überzeugt, unsere Positionen und Forderungen zu unterstützen und wir haben das Ministerium, die Politik und nicht zuletzt viele, wenn auch nicht alle, Organisationen, die zunächst das Waldgesetz begrüßt hatten, zu einem Umdenken bewegt. All dies hat zu dem Runden Tisch geführt.

Am Runden Tisch haben wir Leitlinien diskutiert und einen breiten Konsens auf Verbandsebene erreicht. Dieser Konsens deckt sich mit den Positionen, für die wir, nicht zuletzt auch ich, seitens der DIMB mit viel ehrenamtlichem Zeiteinsatz von Anfang an geworben haben:

"_Der Wald soll für alle nutzbar sein._" steht an erster Stelle und "_alle_" schließt auch Mountainbiker mit ein. Dafür haben wir gekämpft und das haben wir erreicht. 

"_Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme der Nutzer aufeinander und auf die Natur ist unerlässlich. Dem Schwächeren gebührt der Vorrang._" sind für uns elementare Grundregeln eines Miteinander und unverzichtbar. Dafür stehen wir auf der Grundlage Satzung der DIMB und der DIMB Trailrules seit über zwanzig Jahren.

"_Radfahren oder Reiten soll nur auf offiziell angelegten, befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen möglich sein, auf denen gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr der Waldbesucher erfolgen kann._" bedeutet zunächst, dass wir nicht mehr über Wegbreitenregelungen reden, sondern über die gemeinsame Nutzung von Wegen unter Beachtung des Rücksichtnahmegebots und des Prinzips der Gemeinverträglichkeit. Das war und ist der Konsens all derjenigen, die am Runden Tisch teilgenommen haben. *Und wir werden uns seitens der DIMB dafür einsetzen und notfalls auch dafür kämpfen, dass das so im Gesetz umgesetzt wird, dass damit auch nicht durch die Hintertür wieder eine allgemeine Wegbreitenregelung oder sonstige, zu pauschalen Verboten führenden Regelungen eingeführt werden.* 

"_Das illegale Anlegen von Wegen ist zu unterbinden._" Das illegale Anlegen von Wegen war schon immer verboten. Aber genau so, wie wir akzeptieren und mittragen können, dass Wege nicht wild angelegt werden und auch nicht "querfeld" im Wald gefahren wird, so engagieren wir uns auch schon seit Jahren und glücklicherweise mit immer mehr Erfolg für legale Downhill- und Freeridestrecken.

"_Zur Konfliktlösung ist die Besucherlenkung durch Ausweisung spezieller Reitwege oder Mountainbike-Strecken sinnvoll._" gilt da, wo es tatsächlich Konflikte gibt und an solchen Stellen macht es eben Sinn, auch mal über Lenkungsmaßnahmen nachzudenken und diese umzusetzen. Und auch das war von Anfang an unsere Position. Keine pauschalen oder flächendenkenden Verbote oder Lenkungsmaßnahmen, sondern nur da, wo es notwendig ist und dann auch nur in dem erforderlichen Maße.

"_Veranstaltungen, die nach Art und Umfang zu einer Beeinträchtigung des Waldes führen können, bedürfen der Zustimmung des Eigentümers. Dies gilt auch für kommerzielle Veranstaltungen._" und " _Der Begriff der Beeinträchtigung muss definiert werden._" sowie "_Auf eine Vorschrift, die das Betretungsrecht mehrerer Personen zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zwecks regelt, wird verzichtet._" zeigt doch, dass unsere Kritik an dem § 15 Abs. 4, den ich seinerzeit unter der Überschrift "Die Rückkehr der Feudalherren" kommentiert hatte und der mittlerweile wohl in Hessen auch unter dem Schlagwort "Feudalparagraph" bekannt ist, verstanden wurde.

"_Die beteiligten Verbände streben den Abschluss einer freiwilligen Vereinbarung zur Ausübung des Natursports in hessischen Wäldern an, um die notwendige lokale und regionale Verständigung zu fördern._" ist meines Erachtens der größte Erfolg, denn damit können wir eine Grundlage dafür schaffen, dass wir in Zukunft in Planungs- und Entscheidungsprozesse eingebunden werden. Wer unsere erste Stellungnahme, die wir schon wenige Tage nach Bekanntwerden des Gesetzesentwurfs veröffentlich haben, gelesen hat, dem ist auch bekannt, dass wir genau dafür geworben haben.

Das sind die vereinbarten Leitsätze, zu denen ich stehen kann und auch stehe. Warum sollte wir da den Runden Tisch für gescheitert erklären? Im Gegenteil: Das ist ein erster (Teil-) Erfolg und geht genau in die Richtung.

Dass wir damit schon am Ziel wären, behauptet behauptet niemand in der DIMB. Ganz im Gegenteil: Wir werden bis zum 08.10.2012 noch viel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen, um in diesem Termin eine vernünftige gesetzliche Regelung zu erreichen. Und auch in der Folge wird die Arbeit nicht aufhören. 

Aber abgesehen von den Leitlinien haben wir mit dem Runden Tisch noch viel mehr erreicht. Wir haben als Mountainbiker gezeigt, dass wir viele sind und dass wir für unsere Interesse eintreten können und wir haben gezeigt, dass wir darin nicht alleine stehen, sondern von vielen weiteren Verbänden und Organisationen unterstützt werden. Was wir jetzt daraus machen, liegt an uns allen


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2012)

...an der startbahn west waren es damals auch viele - gebaut wurde sie trotzdem - und vorher  musste es  erst 2 tote geben und  unzählige verletzte ... soweit zu den runde tischen , petitionen , bürgerentscheide etc.  ... im endeffekt wird immer durchgesetzt , was die politik  von anbeginn an wollte . man hält den bürger hin , so lange es geht  ... der sich das ja auch nur allzugerne gefallen lässt --- realisten werden sogar noch angefeindet . wenn es nicht so traurig wäre , könnte man echt drüber lachen . ,-


----------



## f.topp (23. September 2012)

@HelmutK


----------



## Tilman (23. September 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> (....) Aber abgesehen von den Leitlinien haben  wir mit dem Runden Tisch noch viel mehr erreicht. Wir haben als  Mountainbiker gezeigt, dass wir viele sind und dass wir für unsere  Interesse eintreten können und wir haben gezeigt, dass wir darin nicht  alleine stehen, sondern von vielen weiteren Verbänden und Organisationen  unterstützt werden. Was wir jetzt daraus machen, liegt an uns allen



So ist es und nicht anders!




blutbuche schrieb:


> ...an der startbahn west waren es damals auch viele - gebaut wurde sie trotzdem - und vorher  musste es  erst 2 tote geben und  unzählige verletzte ... soweit zu den runde tischen , petitionen , bürgerentscheide etc.  ... im endeffekt wird immer durchgesetzt , was die politik  von anbeginn an wollte . man hält den bürger hin , so lange es geht  ... der sich das ja auch nur allzugerne gefallen lässt --- realisten werden sogar noch angefeindet . wenn es nicht so traurig wäre , könnte man echt drüber lachen . ,-



Die Entscheidung pro Startbahn W18 war _im Ergebnis_ genauso eine rechtliche Frage wie es jetzt die Entscheidung pro neue Landebahn bzw. pro Nachtflugverbot, das es immerhin bis zu obersten Gerichten "geschafft" hat. Wer hat sich da eigentlich durchgesetzt, auch "die Politik"??? Alles drumherum war_ de jure_ unerheblich. Soweit dazu.

Off Topic z.K.:

Ich war hautnah bei den Startbahn West Streitigkeiten dabei (bin alle paar Tage, zeitweise täglich, soweit möglich durch den Ort des Geschehens oder, wenn nicht möglich, hart am Rand vorbei von Frankfurt Unterliederbach nach Groß Gerau (hatte dort auf der Außenstelle der Uni Gießen landw. Versuche laufen) winters wie sommers mit dem Fahrrad gefahren (22 km). Ich habe auf dem Rückweg oft genug in der Besetzerhütte im Wald. - übrigens auch mit der Polizei - .Tee getrunken und besitze noch heute eine Aktie von der Hütte. Dort waren auch Politiker incl. Bürgermeister und Waldbesitzer. Wer also ist "die Politik"? Das Problem der Startbahn 18 W kann man so pauschal wie im o.g. Posting nicht abhaken, zumal es hier nicht hingehört. Denn wenn man "Roß und Reiter", vor allem die weitgehend nicht aus der Region stammenden Quertreiber als Verursacher  eines von einem Tag auf den anderen erfolgten "Stimmungswechsels" in  Richtung Gewalt, nennen würde, wüßte man, daß das Thema "18 W" und das Thema "Hessisches Waldgesetz".   - auch hinsichtlich der Realität gehegter Erwartungen -  .nicht vergleichbar sind.


----------



## prince67 (23. September 2012)

Blutbuche, gehörst du zu den Leuten, die sich ständig über "die" Politiker aufregen aber noch nie zur Wahl gegangen sind, geschweige den, sich irgendwie politisch engagiert haben?


----------



## blutbuche (24. September 2012)

@prince : nein - ich gehöre nur zu den bürgern , die sich nicht mehr veralbern lassen  von den "argumenten" und versprechungen  der "politik" ...
  @Tilm : . ich war ebenso jeden tag dort und habe alles life und vor ort erlebt . und ich finde sehr wohl , dass da ein zusammenha´ng besteht - bezüglich der ohnmacht  des bürgers . natürlich kann da eine polizei oder ein bprgermeister nichts dazu - die macht der  politik (die , die einen nutzen haben ...) ist es doch , die den bürger verschaukelt und ihn knebelt ...-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## client (24. September 2012)

TTT schrieb:


> @_Tilman_
> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie hart Du hier die Skeptiker angehst und wie scharf Du hier die verteidigst, die sich wochenlang nicht zu schade waren einen schmutzigen Krieg (um bei Deinem martialischen Bild zu bleiben) gegen uns zu führen. Bisher habe ich Dich hier eigentlich anders wahrgenommen. Ich hoffe, Du weißt, was Du tust!
> 
> Ich habe hier nur ein paar banale politische Verhaltensmuster aufgezählt. Wenn Du darin eine Taktik findest, dann wirds mir wirklich Angst um unser Anliegen.
> ...



So sieht es aus.l

Über 30 Briefe und Mails habe ich persönlich verfasst. Mehr als 20 Personen habe ich ermutigen können die Petition zu unterzeichnen.
Ich erwarte dafür kein Dank, denn ich will nur weiterhin in den Wäldern (UNEINGESCHRÄNKT DORT AUF DEN WEGEN; WO ICH WILL!!!) biken. Die Hotspot haben mich ohnehin noch nie interessiert, die habe ich schon immer gemieden, deshalb würde eine entsprechende Sperrung solcher hoch belaster Touri-Magnete mich nicht tangieren.

Ich brauche keine besonders ausgewiesenen Strecken- das ist für die Abfahrtfraktion sicher notwendig- denn ich bewege mich bewußt mit dem Bike in der freien Natur und dort spielen variable Fakten eine Rolle, wenn ich mich für einen Weg entscheide. Ein vordiktiertes Wegenetz kommt einer Entmündigung gleich. 
Ich hasse Pauschalurlaube, mag Menschen nicht leiden, die sich anmaßen für mich denken zu wollen und der Wald ist keine Autobahn oder KFZ Straße, auf der sich Abermillionen Menschen mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf engsten Raum Unfallfrei gleichzeitig bewegen wollen.

Mit fast 50 Jahren Lebenserfahrung sehe ich in dem Ergebnis des Runden Tisches mein Anliegen nicht klar und deutlich gewahrt. Es ist das typische politische Wischiwaschi und wenn im Zweifelsfall dann doch die Gerichte bemüht werden, dann ist man auf die Auslegungshoheit der Richter angewiesen und im Zweifel ist dann der Weg doch gesperrt.

So klar hätte ein Gesetzesteil aussehen können:
_"Alle WEGE die von Fußgängern genutzt werden dürfen, dürfen auch uneingeschränkt von Radfahrern befahren werden.
Eine gegenseitige Rücksichtnahmen wird eingefordert. Keine der Parteien hat ein Vorrecht auf Waldwegen.
Besonders belastete Wege können zeitlich befristet gesperrt werden. Die Sperrungen müssen im Vorfeld von einer Kommission, die sich aus Personen von allen betroffenen Gruppen zusammensetzt, geprüft und genehmigt werden. Eine entsprechende Sperrung muss nach drei Monaten geprüft werden ansonsten ist die Sperrung automatisch aufgehoben.
Die Sperrungen müssen an den betreffenden Strecken deutlich sichtbar (mit Datumsangabe) für alle Personen erkennbar sein! 
........................."_


----------



## bassenheimer (24. September 2012)

..wir haben doch gerade ein schönes Beispiel erlebt, dass "der Bürger" gar nicht so ohnmächtig ist. Lassen wir der Regierung doch die Zeit bis zum 8.10., den Gesetzentwurf zu überarbeiten, das ist kurz genug, und schauen dann, ob man uns - damit meine ich Waldbesucher in all ihren Gruppierungen - dann etwas unterschieben will. Ich bin ja auch noch etwas skeptisch dass nun alles gut wird. Aber ich sehe auch keinen Anlass schwarz zu sehen. Das Thema Waldgesetz hat einen so hohen Aufmerksamkeitswert erreicht, dass es zumindest sehr schwierig werden wird, uns jetzt noch über den Tisch zu ziehen. Wenn die Landesregierung hinter die "Leitlinien" zurückfallen wird, ist es ein leichtes ihr Wortbruch vorzuwerfen und einen Sturm der Entrüstung in der Presse anzufachen. Dann hat sich das mit dem Waldgesetz endgültig.


----------



## bassenheimer (24. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> ... ich will nur weiterhin in den Wäldern (UNEINGESCHRÄNKT DORT AUF DEN WEGEN; WO ICH WILL!!!) biken.


Es kann keiner erwarten dass ihm dafür juristisch ein Freibrief ausgestellt wird. Egal ob für's reiten, biken oder selbst fürs zu Fuß gehen. Es wird immer Regeln geben an die man sich halten muss. Rücksichtnahme auf der einen, Toleranz auf der anderen Seite.
Mehr wird doch in den Leitlinien gar nicht verlangt; wenn man das in ein Gesetz umsetzen könnte wär das doch klasse. Dann kann man mit etwas gutem Willen auch überall fahren. Machen wir Reiter doch genauso.


----------



## Edged (24. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> *Ich brauche keine besonders ausgewiesenen Strecken*- _*das ist für die Abfahrtfraktion sicher notwendig*_- denn ich bewege mich bewußt mit dem Bike in der freien Natur und dort spielen variable Fakten eine Rolle, wenn ich mich für einen Weg entscheide. Ein vordiktiertes Wegenetz kommt einer Entmündigung gleich.



Danke für die präzise Formulierung. Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.


----------



## Svenos (24. September 2012)

@client:
Dein Lösungsvorschlag ist theoretisch super, aber leider in einem entscheidenden Teil nicht umsetzbar. Es wird mit Sicherheit keine Kommision aus allen Interessengruppen geben, die sich Wegesperrungen beschäftigt. Wer soll das bezahlen? Das wäre ein Bürokratie-Monster, das keinem hilft.
Daher muss die künftige Regelung so einfach und klar wie möglich sein. 
Ich stimmte bassenheimer zu, es wird Regeln für das Biken und Reiten im Wald geben. Ob sich jeder daran hält, ist eine individuelle Entscheidung. Angesichts des Vollzugsdefizits, gerade abseits der Hot-Spots, kann man sich ohnehin die Sinnfrage hinsichtlich solcher Regelungen stellen.
Politik ist i.d.R. Wischiwaschi. Daher ist es nicht immer das Schlechteste, wenn die Gerichte bemüht werden. Denen kann man zumindest etwas mehr Unabhängigkeit und juristischen Sachverstand unterstellen, als den meisten Politikern.


----------



## powderJO (24. September 2012)

bin wieder zurück aus dem urlaub und mit dem was der rund tisch gebracht hat, doch halbwegs zufrieden.  mit der da formulierten kompromisslinie hat man doch eine gute ausgangsbasis für die weiterarbeit. die sicher weiter notwendig ist - von allen seiten, also auch den usern hier.


----------



## Tilman (24. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> So sieht es aus.


 
Und nützt die Unkerei unserer Sache? Nein!



client schrieb:


> So klar hätte ein Gesetzesteil aussehen können:
> _"Alle WEGE die von Fußgängern genutzt werden dürfen, dürfen auch uneingeschränkt von Radfahrern befahren werden._
> _Eine gegenseitige Rücksichtnahmen wird eingefordert. Keine der Parteien hat ein Vorrecht auf Waldwegen._
> _Besonders belastete Wege können zeitlich befristet gesperrt werden. Die Sperrungen müssen im Vorfeld von einer Kommission, die sich aus Personen von allen betroffenen Gruppen zusammensetzt, geprüft und genehmigt werden. Eine entsprechende Sperrung muss nach drei Monaten geprüft werden ansonsten ist die Sperrung automatisch aufgehoben._
> ...


 
Um einen Gesetzstext ging aber bei den Runden Tisch noch gar nicht. So einfach ist das. Und wo hat der Runde Tisch etwas von einem vordiktierten Wegenetz gesagt?


----------



## blutbuche (24. September 2012)

@client : du sprichst mir in allem absolut aus der seele !!!


----------



## client (24. September 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Und wo hat der Runde Tisch etwas von einem vordiktierten Wegenetz gesagt?



"befestigte und naturfeste Wege sollen dann als geeignet gelten, wenn ein Begegnungsverkehr gefahrlos möglich ist."

Auf keinem 50 cm breiten Weg ist eine Begegnung mit anderen Waldbesuchern *gefahrlos* möglich. 
Damit unterliegen -bezogen auf meine Wegewahl- 90% der Weg einer möglichen Sperre. Und der verbleibende Wegeanteil käme sehr deutlich einem vordiktierten Wegenetz gleich.
Neben der fragwürdigen Diskussion über den Begriff Weg (der eigentlich ganz eindeutig ist) wir es zukünftig dann eine Diskussion über den Begriff "gefahrlos" und dessen Bedeutungsauslegung geben, vermute ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> "befestigte und naturfeste Wege sollen dann als geeignet gelten, wenn ein Begegnungsverkehr gefahrlos möglich ist."
> 
> Auf keinem 50 cm breiten Weg ist eine Begegnung mit anderen Waldbesuchern *gefahrlos* möglich.



wenn ein solcher trail uphill gefahren wird, ist der biker sicher keine gefahr und wird auch nie als solche wahrgenommen. man erregt eher das mitleid der anderen ob der qualen, die man sich selbst damit antut 

im downhillmodus sieht das natürlich anders aus und hier kann ich gut verstehen, wenn man von den anderen mitwaldbenutzern als "gefahr" angesehen wird.

wird ein entsprechender trail dann als "sperrwürdig" eingestuft, gilt es sicherlich als komplettsperre, egal ob man ihn hoch- oder runterfahren will. das fände ich sehr schade, denn ich gehör zu denen, die sich gerne über entsprechende trails den berg hochquälen und dabei definitiv niemanden gefährden, da oft nicht mal schneller als andere ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. September 2012)

Wenn man die Äußerungen des Rechtsreferenten der DIMB genau liest oder *wenigstens das Fettgedruckte*, dann wird man feststellen, dass die DIMB bereits jetzt für das weitere Gesetzgebungsverfahren entsprechend eingestellt ist:



HelmutK schrieb:


> Wir haben wochenlang mit sehr viel Engagement dafür gekämpft, dass unsere Anliegen Ernst genommen werden, wir haben, was nicht gerade einfach war, viele Verbände davon überzeugt, unsere Positionen und Forderungen zu unterstützen und wir haben das Ministerium, die Politik und nicht zuletzt viele, wenn auch nicht alle, Organisationen, die zunächst das Waldgesetz begrüßt hatten, zu einem Umdenken bewegt. All dies hat zu dem Runden Tisch geführt.
> 
> Am Runden Tisch haben wir Leitlinien diskutiert und einen breiten Konsens auf Verbandsebene erreicht. Dieser Konsens deckt sich mit den Positionen, für die wir, nicht zuletzt auch ich, seitens der DIMB mit viel ehrenamtlichem Zeiteinsatz von Anfang an geworben haben:
> 
> ...


----------



## skaster (24. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> "befestigte und naturfeste Wege sollen dann als geeignet gelten, wenn ein Begegnungsverkehr gefahrlos möglich ist."
> 
> Auf keinem 50 cm breiten Weg ist eine Begegnung mit anderen Waldbesuchern *gefahrlos* möglich.
> Damit unterliegen -bezogen auf meine Wegewahl- 90% der Weg einer möglichen Sperre. Und der verbleibende Wegeanteil käme sehr deutlich einem vordiktierten Wegenetz gleich.
> Neben der fragwürdigen Diskussion über den Begriff Weg (der eigentlich ganz eindeutig ist) wir es zukünftig dann eine Diskussion über den Begriff "gefahrlos" und dessen Bedeutungsauslegung geben, vermute ich.



Wieso sollte auf einem 50 cm schmalen Weg kein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich sein? Ich bin schon auf schmaleren Wegen gefahrlos Wanderern begegnet und wir sind aneinander vorbei gekommen. Nur weil der Weg nur 50 cm breit ist, heißt das doch noch lang nicht, dass es nicht rechts und links Platz gibt um zu passieren.

Leute gibt's


----------



## HelmutK (24. September 2012)

Das das Fahren und Überholen selbst auf breiten Wegen mit Gefahren verbunden sein kann, wenn man sich nicht an gewisse Spielregeln hält, belegt das hier besprochene Urteil

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p..._LG_Lubeck_vom_24.06.2011_-_Az._6_O_49710.pdf

An der Unfallstelle war der Weg laut Urteilsbegründung drei Meter breit  Hätte sich der Unfallverursacher an die DIMB Trailrules gehalten, dann wäre der Unfall höchstwahrscheinlich vermieden worden.

Worauf es ankommt, ist die Einhaltung gewisser Spielregeln, zu denen insbesondere das Gebot der Rücksichtnahme

§ 1 StVo
Grundregeln
(1) Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.
(2) Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat sich so zu verhalten, daß kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird.


gehört, das auch im Wald gilt. Wer es etwas konkreter möchte, dem sagen die DIMB Trailrules, was er zu tun hat

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules

Und wenn man sich daran hält, dann kann man sich auch auf schmalsten Wegen gefahrlos begegnen. Die Kollegen in der Schweiz konkretisieren das ähnlich

Mountainbiker​
benutzen die für sie bezeichneten Wege;​
fahren vorausschauend und machen sich bemerkbar (z. B. Fahrradglocke);​
reduzieren das Tempo wenn sie sich Wandernden nähern oder in Situationen, wo Wandernde anwesend sein könnten;​
lassen Wandernden den Vortritt;​
 nehmen Rücksicht auf die Beanspruchung der Wege, indem sie rücksichtsvoll und schonend fahren (z. B. keine Fahrt über Stufen oder Treppen, keine Bremsspuren auf Natur-/Kieswegen);​
beachten die Signale (z. B. Schieben);​
respektieren die Rechte der Grundeigentümer (z. B. keine Fahrt abseits von bestehenden Wegen).​
Wandernde​
benutzen die für sie bezeichneten Wege;​
tolerieren Mountainbike-Fahrten auf Wanderwegen, die obgenannten Grundsätzen entsprechen;​
lassen Mountainbiker passieren, ohne ihre Fahrt unnötigerweise zu behindern​
Die Schweizer nennen das Trail Tolerance und wir nennen das Fair on Trails. Aber unabhängig von der Bezeichnung ist das die Einstellung, die eine gemeinsame Nutzung von Wegen ermöglicht. Da wollen wir hin und wenn wir alle an einen Strang ziehen, dann kommen wir da auch an.​


----------



## bassenheimer (24. September 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Wieso sollte auf einem 50 cm schmalen Weg kein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich sein? Ich bin schon auf schmaleren Wegen gefahrlos Wanderern begegnet und wir sind aneinander vorbei gekommen. Nur weil der Weg nur 50 cm breit ist, heißt das doch noch lang nicht, dass es nicht rechts und links Platz gibt um zu passieren.


Seh ich auch so. Wenn man sich mit Pferd in eine kleine Parkbucht quetscht, sind die Fußgänger beeindruckt über so gehorsame Pferde (manche mit Hunden auch ein bisschen beschämt...), und happy über die Höflichkeit. Dann bedarf es, selbst wenn der Entgegenkommer ein Grünrock ist, kaum mehr des *Trentino-Wegbreitenbeweises *(der bei uns Reitern schon die Runde gemacht hat): Einmal das Pferd im Kreis drehen -> Wegbreite okay, weil >2m.


----------



## f.topp (24. September 2012)

eine gefahrlose Begegnung ist auch bei 50cm Wegbreite durchaus möglich!
Ich halte an, trete wenn nötig ein wenig zur Seite und lasse den o. die Anderen passieren.
Is ganz einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (24. September 2012)

client schrieb:


> "befestigte und naturfeste Wege sollen dann als geeignet gelten, wenn ein Begegnungsverkehr gefahrlos möglich ist."
> 
> Auf keinem 50 cm breiten Weg ist eine Begegnung mit anderen Waldbesuchern *gefahrlos* möglich.
> Damit unterliegen -bezogen auf meine Wegewahl- 90% der Weg einer möglichen Sperre. Und der verbleibende Wegeanteil käme sehr deutlich einem vordiktierten Wegenetz gleich.
> Neben der fragwürdigen Diskussion über den Begriff Weg (der eigentlich ganz eindeutig ist) wir es zukünftig dann eine Diskussion über den Begriff "gefahrlos" und dessen Bedeutungsauslegung geben, vermute ich.



Vordiktiert ist da gar nichts, weil die Gefahrlosigkeit zu einem wesentlichen Teil vom Verhalten der einzelnen Wegebenutzer abhängt. Wenn alle Beteiligten sich so verhalten, daß sie keine Gefahr für die jeweils anderen darstellen, gibt es keine Gefahr (außer Krokodilen, Tsunamis, der Beulenpest und anderen Vermutungen). Was muß man da noch an Auslegung diskutieren?


----------



## Gonzo_MB (24. September 2012)

Ich schau hier seit einigen Tagen mal wieder ins Forum, und glaube ich steh im Wald. 
Was ist denn hier los? 
Ich bekomme den Eindruck jetzt wo sich was tut, entsteht Langeweile und wir gehen aufeinander los. Habe ich irgendwo die Parolle "Aufgeben" überlesen?
Am runden Tisch hat sich einiges bewegt. Alle haben Ihre Positionen etwas aufgeweicht und sind offen für konstruktive Lösungen. Wir werden als Mountainbiker ernst genommen und haben erstmals die reale Chance uns einzubringen. Erreicht wurde das durch den Einsatz von uns allen. Ob man uns nun ernsthaft beteiligen oder verladen will, wird man erst sehen am 08.10., wenn bekannt wird was im neuen Entwurf steht. Bis dahin sollte man wieder zur gewohnten Sachlichkeit zurück kommen und die Zeit relaxt auf dem Bike oder dem Gaul verbingen.

Ich fände es jetzt wichtiger darüber zu Diskutieren wie wir diejenigen einfangen, die sich an keine Gesetze und Regeln halten und für unser schlechtes Image letztlich verantwortlich sind. Auch das neue Gesetz, selbst wenn es für uns positiv ausfallen wird, wird irgendwann wieder auslaufen. Wenn wir es nicht schaffen diese Quertreiber einzufangen, stehen wir wieder da, wo wir vor einigen Wochen waren.


----------



## powderJO (24. September 2012)

leute - der runde tisch ist ein runder tisch. er ist definitiv nichts, an dem entscheidungen getroffen werden, noch werden da gesetze gemacht. das einzige was runde tische bringen können ist es, mit dem gegner ins gespräch zu kommen. gespräch heißt aber auch gesprächsbereitschaft über mögliche kompromisse zu signalisieren - und genau das lese iach aus dem, was helmutk gepostet hat. 

deshalb: weiter wachsam bleiben, achten auf das, was die anderen parteien machen, weiter artikel kommentieren und politiker belästigen und vor allem: unbedingt aufhören damit, energie auf die unsinnigen kämpfe hier zu verschwenden. 

kritik und bedenken äußern ist natürlich ok, mache ich ja auch - ich bin mir auch sicher (mittlerweile), das auch die offiziellen dimbos genau hinschauen und - hören, was wir anderen von draußen zu sagen haben. 

und extra zum schluß: imho gebührt ihnen ein riesen-lob für die arbeit, die sie für uns alle machen - das sollte man unbedingt auch mal wieder erwähnen. das bitte nicht vergessen, bevor man jedes wort auf die goldwaage legt ...


----------



## HelmutK (24. September 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> kritik und bedenken äußern ist natürlich ok, mache ich ja auch - ich bin mir auch sicher (mittlerweile), dass auch die offiziellen dimbos genau hinschauen und - hören, was wir anderen von draußen zu sagen haben.



Danke insbesondere auch für die nicht von mir zitierten Äußerungen

Wir diskutieren und debattieren ja nicht nur intern, sondern beteiligen uns gerade auch in diesem offenen Forum sowie auf Facebook an Diskussionen mit allen, egal ob sie nun Mitglied in der DIMB sind oder nicht. Da können und dürfen - zumindest wenn es nach mir geht - sogar diejenigen mitlesen und mitdiskutieren, die etwas gegen Mountainbiker haben 

Und für alle, die mitlesen, hier noch ein Hinweis auf eine schon bestehende Vereinbarung, in der ein paar sehr sinnvolle Dinge stehen: http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Vereinbarung_Mountainbiking_Bayern.pdf


----------



## X-Präsi (24. September 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

auch wenn meine familiären Probleme gerade noch nicht beseitigt sind, hat mich der Diskussionsverlauf hier nun doch dazu bewogen, etwas zu schreiben. Das Thema ist zu wichtig, als dass es vor sich hindümpeln oder in unsinnige Richtungen driften mag.

Ich kann zwar einerseits einige der Befürchtungen hier verstehen, wenn ich Einzelmeinungen aus Reihen des (manchmal vermeintlichen) Gegners lese. Aber die Entscheidungen werden eben nicht von diesen Einzelpersonen getroffen. Also bitte nicht überbewerten. 

Und ich kann jeden verstehen, der nicht nur auf ausgewiesenen Strecken fahren möchte. Alle, die diese Befürchtung haben, lesen doch bitte noch mal die Leitlinien vom Runden Tisch. Dies soll nur in Konfliktbereichen der Fall sein. Also kein Problem.

Ich kann nur schwer verstehen, wenn hier zwei bis drei Leute die Meinung vertreten, dass ein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr auf schmalen Wegen nicht möglich sei. So ein Unsinn! Das ist doch nur der Fall, wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt, auf Seite zu treten oder zu fahren. Oder wie läuft es denn in der Praxis? Wir fahren auf Sicht und halten an, wenns eng wird. Meistens winkt uns der Wanderer sogar mit freundlichem Gruß durch. Also schreibt hier doch nicht so einen Quatsch, der mir am 08.10. beim nächsten Runden Tisch freudestrahlend unter die Nase gerieben wird. Zum Glück haben den Unsinn hier auch sehr nur wenige verzapft.

Ansonsten hört doch bitte endlich auf, mit der Unkerei und den wilden Spekulationen. Ich glaube, Ihr habt keine Ahnung, wer hier alles mitliest. Die lachen sich gerade kaputt, wie wir uns von ein paar Zeitungskommentaren auseinander dividieren lassen. 

Und dann noch eines zum Schluss: 
auch wenn ich persönlich im Interview aus triftigen Gründen eingeräumt habe, dass unsere Kampagne polarisiert hat, so wird es mit uns keine faulen Kompromisse geben. Ihr kennt uns alle, die sich hier einsetzen zu wenig, als dass Ihr Euch das Urteil erlauben könntet, wir würden die Interessen der Biker verkaufen. Das wird nicht geschehen. Ich fahre selbst mehrmals wöchentlich in Hessen Rad und will mich nicht entsprechend maßregeln lassen. Alleine aus Selbstzweck werden wir für unser Recht kämpfen. Also vertraut uns bitte! 

Sollte wider Erwarten eine Abkehr von den Leitlinien stattfinden, geht die Gegenwehr erst richtig los. Das Verfahren ist doch noch lange nicht am Ende.


----------



## client (25. September 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Also schreibt hier doch nicht so einen Quatsch, der mir am 08.10. beim nächsten Runden Tisch freudestrahlend unter die Nase gerieben wird. Zum Glück haben den Unsinn hier auch sehr nur wenige verzapft.


Präsi,
das geht jetzt aber zu weit!!

Deine Lebenserfahrungen sind deine, den Rest aller Geschichten kennst Du nur durch dritte.
Ich bike seit über zwanzig Jahren in den Wäldern und ich bike in ganz Deutschland (am liebsten alleine auf Fern-MTB-Wanderungen) u.a., und ich kann die dabei gefahren Kilometer nicht mehr zusammenzählen, es sind aber mehr als einige Bürger mit ihren Autos im ganzen Leben fahren.
Bei ca. 95 % der Begegnungen trifft deine Behauptung zu. Ich bleibe im Zweifelsfall stehen und wir grüßen uns freundlich und der Wanderer und ich gehen/fahren unseres Weges. 
Bei den restlichen Begegnungen läuft es nicht erfreulich, obwohl ich auch stehen geblieben bin. Ich werde unsachlich angesprochen, teils beschimpft, und ich bin schon mehrmals absichtlich angestoßen oder geschubst worden. Und es sind immer ältere Herren. Erst wenn ich massiv laut werden oder klar stelle, dass die nächste Berührung ernste Folgen hat, dann endet die Begegnung. Das ganze läuft ähnlich ab, wie es jeder von uns vermutlich schon als Rennradfahren auf den Straßen im Konflikt mit Autofahren erlebt hat. Der Radfahrer wir und wurde ja seit vielen Jahren als Feindbild aufgebaut.
Die haben halt eine Hasskappe gegen die Biker. Und ich sehe mit meiner meist klaren Brillen und den oft großen Rucksack auf meinem Rücken sicher nicht wie Rambo aus.
Und solche unerfreulichen Begegnungen sind bisher immer auf sehr schmalen Wegen abgelaufen.

Mit Deinen beleidigenden Angriffen spielstt Du den "Gegner" in die Hände. Wer so mit den Menschen seiner eigenen Sportart umgeht, der darf sich anschließend nicht wundern, wenn sich andere die Frage stellen, wie der wohl mit nicht Bikern umgeht.
Es sind genau Deine Verhaltensmuster, die mich davon abhalten in die  DIMB einzutreten. 

Und nun lasse ich es gut sein; ich akzeptiere Dich aber ich verstehe Dich nicht!


----------



## prince67 (25. September 2012)

@client: Was willst du damit andeuten?
Solche Konfikte wird es immer geben. Da kann in einem Gesetz stehen was will.


> _"Alle WEGE die von Fußgängern genutzt werden dürfen, dürfen auch uneingeschränkt von Radfahrern befahren werden.
> Eine gegenseitige Rücksichtnahmen wird eingefordert. Keine der Parteien hat ein Vorrecht auf Waldwegen.
> 
> ........................."_



Und es ist immer wieder verwunderlich, dass Leute die ständig nur stänkern, selbst so eine dünne Haut haben.


----------



## Ehrenmord (25. September 2012)

@prince: Deine Wortwahl ist demagogisch! Wer gegen Kritiker und ihre berechtigten Bedenken mit Begriffen wie "stänkern" angeht, hat nichts von demokratischer Meinungsbildung verstanden.

Ich finde es sehr befremdlich, wenn sich hier öffentlich nur noch gegenseitig Puderzucker in den Hintern geblasen wird, alles Inhaltlich-Taktische am besten nur noch hinter verschlossenen Türen im "internen Forum", was auch immer das sein mag, abgehandelt wird und Skeptiker als Spammer oder Stänkerer abgetan werden.

Es fing hier doch alles so vielversprechend an, die Bilanz der Proteste und die Verhandlungsposition sind mehr als gut. Warum sollte man sich jetzt das Heft aus der Hand nehmen lassen und damit alles gefähreden?


----------



## OPM (25. September 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Ich kann nur schwer verstehen, wenn hier zwei bis drei Leute die Meinung vertreten, dass ein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr auf schmalen Wegen nicht möglich sei. So ein Unsinn!




DAS hat hier, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, NIEMAND vertreten; vielmehr wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass *diese *Formulierung, die eben nicht bloss einer Äusserung eines "vermeintlichen" Gegners entsprungen ist, eine Handhabe ist. Nämlich eine, um unter Umgehung einer (unpraktikablen) festen Wegbreitenregelung das Fahren auf Singletrails zu verbieten.

Zusammen mit der "Entflechtung" und gütigerweise in Aussicht gestellten ausgewiesenen MTB-Routen bekämen die Biker im Ergebnis etwas, dass dem ursprünglichen Entwurf verdammt nahekommt.

Für den DIMB mag es ja schön sein, durch gewachsene Bedeutung und Mitgliederzahlen "auf Augenhöhe" (und wie der restliche Wortsalat lautet) mit einer richtigen Minsterin Runden Tisch zu spielen; es wäre allerdings wünschenswert, dass die eigene Funktion bei solch einem vorgeblich schiedlich-friedlichen Gedankenaustausch mal ein wenig kritischer hinterfragt würde.




Präsi schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur der Fall, wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt, auf Seite zu treten oder zu fahren.




Was im Wald nie vorkommt, so dass dies weder erwähnt noch geregelt werden muss.


----------



## X-Präsi (25. September 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> Zusammen mit der "Entflechtung" und gütigerweise in Aussicht gestellten ausgewiesenen MTB-Routen bekämen die Biker im Ergebnis etwas, dass dem ursprünglichen Entwurf verdammt nahekommt.



Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, bist Du der Meinung, dass in Konfliktzonen keine Entflechtung notwendig ist? Denn nur darüber wird derzeit geredet. Nicht von flächendeckenden Maßnahmen...



> Für den DIMB mag es ja schön sein, durch gewachsene Bedeutung und Mitgliederzahlen "auf Augenhöhe" (und wie der restliche Wortsalat lautet) mit einer richtigen Minsterin Runden Tisch zu spielen; es wäre allerdings wünschenswert, dass die eigene Funktion bei solch einem vorgeblich schiedlich-friedlichen Gedankenaustausch mal ein wenig kritischer hinterfragt würde.


Du glaubst also, dass wir das alles nur tun, um uns zu profilieren oder mit einer Ministerin am Tisch zu sitzen? Ich hätte die 5 Stunden lieber mit meinem Sohn oder auf dem Bike verbracht... Was nicht heißen soll, dass wir Radfahrervertreter nicht mit Herzblut im Sinne unserer Stellungnahme gekämpft hätten...

Apropos - es könnte hilfreich sein, mal die Stellungnahme neben die Leitlinien zu legen und zu vergleichen, was daraus jetzt alles in die Leitlinien eingeflossen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (25. September 2012)

Hört doch bitte auf euch gegenseitig zu beschimpfen.

Wir haben gemeinsam viel erreicht, sind aber noch nicht am Ziel.

Im Vergleich zum Ausgangspunkt (Entwurf) stehen wir doch dramatisch besser da.
Wir haben erstens gezeigt, dass wir uns erfolgreich wehren können und weiter wehren werden. 
Wir haben zweitens bewiesen, dass wir ein kompetenter und konstruktiver Gesprächspartner sind . 
Und wir haben drittens bewiesen, dass man uns nicht auseinanderdividieren kann. Lasst uns jetzt nicht damit anfangen!

Skepsis ist ja schön und gut und sicher auch notwendig (bin ich ja selber noch....skeptisch), aber wir sollten uns jetzt nicht gegenseitig niedermachen. Das versuchen schon mächtige "Gegner", denen sollten wir nicht helfen!

Also bitte: Laßt uns gemeinsam weitermachen, die Augen offenhalten und die Kuh jetzt noch endgültig vom Eis bringen!

Und hier nochal ein Dank an alle, die sich konstruktiv eingebracht  haben! Egal wie! Sei es mit Ideen, Argumentationshilfen, Kommentaren zu  Artikeln, Unterschriften, Unterschriftensammlungen, Sitzungsteilnehmern,  Stellungnahmen und Stunden über Stunden Gesprächen und inhaltlicher  Arbeit. Und ein besonderer Dank an die "Offiziellen", ihr macht das  sehr, sehr gut! Ich fühle mich gut vertreten!


----------



## Edged (25. September 2012)

Oh, oh, oh,
ich oute mich jetzt mal als DIMB-Mitglied.
Die Diskussion erinnert mich an meine alten ver.di-Zeiten. Da wurde viel versprochen, öffentlichwirksam gekämpft, runde Tische besetzt
und - nix erreicht. 
Doch, es wurde etwas erreicht. Die ver.di-Funktionärs saßen weiterhin fett im Trockenen. 
Soweit möcht ich jetzt hier nicht gehen. Niemand wird hier einen monitären Vorteil erringen.

Aus ver.di bin ich dann übrigens schnell ausgetreten. Hab' halt gemerkt, dass ich und meine Kollegens verladen wurden ...


EDIT: Der Fairness halber muß noch hinzugefügt werden, dass ich es wahrscheinlich auch nicht besser könnte ...


----------



## MissQuax (25. September 2012)

*Die Zwietracht ist das wesentliche Unglück der
Menschheit und Toleranz die einzige Arznei.*

Voltaire, (1694 - 1778), eigentlich François-Marie Arouet, französischer Philosoph der Aufklärung, Historiker und Geschichts-Schriftsteller


----------



## X-Präsi (25. September 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum Ausgangspunkt (Entwurf) stehen wir doch dramatisch besser da.
> Wir haben erstens gezeigt, dass wir uns erfolgreich wehren können und weiter wehren werden.
> Wir haben zweitens bewiesen, dass wir ein kompetenter und konstruktiver Gesprächspartner sind .
> Und wir haben drittens bewiesen, dass man uns nicht auseinanderdividieren kann. Lasst uns jetzt nicht damit anfangen!
> ...


Danke!


----------



## micha555 (25. September 2012)

Gerne, weiter so! Ich bin weiter dabei !


----------



## powderJO (25. September 2012)

micha555 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vergleich zum Ausgangspunkt (Entwurf) stehen wir doch dramatisch besser da.
> Wir haben erstens gezeigt, dass wir uns erfolgreich wehren können und weiter wehren werden.
> Wir haben zweitens bewiesen, dass wir ein kompetenter und konstruktiver Gesprächspartner sind .
> Und wir haben drittens bewiesen, dass man uns nicht auseinanderdividieren kann. Lasst uns jetzt nicht damit anfangen!
> ...





sehe ich genauso. deshalb jetzt wieder zurück zur sache:




Präsi schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, bist Du der Meinung, dass in Konfliktzonen keine Entflechtung notwendig ist? Denn nur darüber wird derzeit geredet. Nicht von flächendeckenden Maßnahmen...



in konfliktzonen kann imho eine entflechtung sinnvoll sein. aufpassen muss man aber, dass diese entflechtung nicht zu einem massiv eingeschränkten wegenetz führt. wenn entflechtung dann so, dass keine seite eingeschränkt wird, weder wanderer, reiter noch biker. gut gelöst ist das am tegernsee - da hat man an hochfrequentierten wegen eine parallelen trail für biker angelegt. da wart ihr ja dran beteiligt, wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe ...

aber: im gegensatz zum tegernsee gibt es imho diese konfliktzonen in hessen nicht. nicht mal im hochfrequentierten feldberggebiet an dem wettertechnisch schönsten vorstellbaren sonntag ist annähernd so viel los, wie rund um den tegernsee wochenende für wochenende. 

allenfalls auf den waldautobahnen feldberg - fuchstanz, sandplacken - feldberg, fuchstanz - hohemark und fuchstanz - falkenstein an einer handvoll sonntage sind die verhältnisse in etwa vergleichbar. auf der strecke  fuchstanz - feldberg existiert eigentlich schon ein parallel trail zur stark frequentierten forstautobahn, den müsste man legalisieren (illegal von spaziergängern reingetrampelt) und fürs biken freigeben - et volia. für die anderen strecken könnte man sogar überlegen sie bergab für biker zu sperren, denn es existieren jede menge anderer möglichkeiten sie zu umgehen - teilweise sogar auf legalen trails. jedenfalls sofern die legal bleiben, wovon wir ja alle ausgehen. 

aber wie gesagt - imho braucht man diese entflechtung eigentlich nicht. die paar konflikte die es objektiv gibt, werden durch vollpfosten auf allen seiten ausgelöst und daran würde auch eine wegetechnische trennung wohl nix ändern. 

deshalb gilt es aufzupasen, dass nicht ein paar wenige konflikte aufgebauscht werden, danach eine ganze konfliktzone entsteht, die eine entflechtung sinnvoll erscheinen lässt und so bikeverbote durch die hintertür eingeführt werden.


----------



## rayc (25. September 2012)

Die Kritik/Bedenken an einigen Formulierungen kann ich nachvollziehen.
Aber wie diese geübt wird nicht.

Leute, versucht bitte sachlich und realistisch zu bleiben.

Thomas, Helmut u. a. opfern sehr viel ihrer privaten Zeit für unsere Sache.
Wir sollten ihnen den Rücken stärken und nicht in den Rücken fallen.



> *Und wir werden uns seitens der DIMB dafür einsetzen und notfalls auch dafür kämpfen, dass das so im Gesetz umgesetzt wird, dass damit auch nicht durch die Hintertür wieder eine allgemeine Wegbreitenregelung oder sonstige, zu pauschalen Verboten führenden Regelungen eingeführt werden. *


Darauf sollten wir bauen und dann auch gemeinsam kämpfen, falls der Fall eintritt.

Aber jetzt müssen wir den 8. Oktober abwarten.

ray


----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2012)

@_Edged_ : solche realistischen aussagen werden  gar nicht gern geseh´n - man dümpelt lieber in ro saroten gewässern und "lässt mal auf sich zukommen" - um am ende ganz erstaunt zu  rufen : huch , die haben uns ver.......- es gibt halt   realisten und träumer .-


----------



## rayc (25. September 2012)

@powderJO, meine Meinung ist, das man versuchen sollte eine Entflechtung über ein attraktives Angebot zu erreichen und nicht über Verbote.
Wenn dann 80% die Alternativstrecke nutzen hat man meiner Meinung nach genügend zur Konfliktminderung getan.

Es wird sowieso schon schwer werden der Gegenseite die vielschichtigen Mountainbiker und ihrer Interessen zu vermitteln. Es gibt nicht "den" Mountainbiker, es sind nicht alles Downhillfahrer, die Sprünge wollen und Torenfahren, die  Flowtrails mögen. Ich mag z.B. am liebsten langsame technisch verblockte Passagen.

ray

 @blutbuche, Pessimismus und Resignation ist kein Realismus. 
Ich kämpfe lieber, egal wie schlecht  die Chancen sind, statt den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken.  
Wenn wir deiner Linie gefolgt wären, hätten wir jetzt das flächendeckende  Bikeverbot und müssten illegal fahren. 
So haben wir eine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @_Edged_ : solche realistischen aussagen werden  gar nicht gern geseh´n - man dümpelt lieber in ro saroten gewässern und "lässt mal auf sich zukommen" - um am ende ganz erstaunt zu  rufen : huch , die haben uns ver.......- es gibt halt   realisten und träumer .-



Und deine Alternative? Es ignorieren und mit Sicherheit zum schlechtest möglichen Ergebnis kommen? Wenn Dir die rechtliche Situation eh egal ist und Du fährst wie Du willst ist das schön für Dich. 
Verständlich & Dein Recht, aber dann lass die Leute die gegen den Gesetzentwurf etwas machen wollen doch einfach die Arbeit machen (oder Ihre Zeit verschwenden wie Du es vielleicht sagst) und ignorier das Thema. Dann hast Du auch mehr Zeit grüne Fahrradteile zu suchen...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. September 2012)

Hallo!

Rückschauend bis April oder Mai als die ersten Gerüchte zur Novellierung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes die Runde gemacht haben, kann man doch festhalten, dass die DIMB sich bisher sehr klug und offen verhalten hat.

Man kann versichert sein, dass die hier geäußerten Bedenken auch bei der DIMB nicht neu sind (siehe HelmutK).

Manchmal ist es für die Sache geschickter sich selbst etwas zurück zu nehmen und vielleicht auch mal direkt per PM nachzufragen, bevor man öffentlich der Gegenseite unfreiwillig Munition zur Verfügung stellt und die eigene Position eigentlich schwächt, um bei Tilmans seeliger Verwandtschaft zu bleiben.


Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2012)

@Jan - genau das werd´ich nu´auch machen . danke für den tip


----------



## HelmutK (25. September 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt - imho braucht man diese entflechtung eigentlich nicht. die paar konflikte die es objektiv gibt, werden durch vollpfosten auf allen seiten ausgelöst und daran würde auch eine wegetechnische trennung wohl nix ändern.


 


rayc schrieb:


> @_powderJO_, meine Meinung ist, das man versuchen sollte eine Entflechtung über ein attraktives Angebot zu erreichen und nicht über Verbote.
> Wenn dann 80% die Alternativstrecke nutzen hat man meiner Meinung nach genügend zur Konfliktminderung getan.


 
In der Tat ist sind die vermeintlichen Konfliktherde sehr überschaubar und lokal begrenzt, meistens in einem überschaubaren Umkreis um eine Parkplatz oder auf den Wegen zu einem Ausflugsziel gelegen. Und selbst dort geht es meistens nur an bestimmten Tagen (Samstag/Sonntag/Feiertag) mit schönem Wetter etwas voller zu. Erfahrene Biker mit Ortskenntnis kennen das und meiden dann zu solchen Zeiten diese Bereiche, denn wer will schon zwischen Fußgängern im Slalom fahren  Aber wir haben natürlich auch unerfahrene Newcomer, Gelegenheits-/Wochenendbiker und Ortfremde unter uns, für die sinnvolle Lenkungs- bzw. Entzerrungsmaßnahmen sinnvoll sein können. Und Lenkung bzw. Entzerrung funktioniert eben nicht durch Verbote, sondern über attraktive Angebote, die man gerne nutzt.


----------



## rayc (25. September 2012)

Helmut, du bringst es wieder mal auf den Punkt. 

ray


----------



## Micha-L (26. September 2012)

Zitat: _Die Mountainbiker lenkten ein, ihr Protest sei wohl übertrieben gewesen. "Es war vielleicht doch etwas polarisierend, was wir gemacht haben", sagte Thomas Kleinjohann von der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike._

So schön dieser Runde Tisch und die Ergebnisse auch gewesen sein mögen... aber was soll DAS denn? Hätten wir nicht so den Aufstand geprobt, gäbe es keinen Runden Tisch sondern man hätte das Gesetz einfach durchgewunken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxic_Lab (26. September 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Zitat: _Die Mountainbiker lenkten ein, ihr Protest sei wohl übertrieben gewesen. "Es war vielleicht doch etwas polarisierend, was wir gemacht haben", sagte Thomas Kleinjohann von der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike._
> 
> So schön dieser Runde Tisch und die Ergebnisse auch gewesen sein mögen... aber was soll DAS denn? Hätten wir nicht so den Aufstand geprobt, gäbe es keinen Runden Tisch sondern man hätte das Gesetz einfach durchgewunken.



Genau dieses Zitat sehe ich für den weiteren Prozess als problematisch an.

Wenn es wieder contra MTB kippen wird, wird niemand mehr unsere Position - zumindest in der breiten Bevölkerung - ernst nehmen.


----------



## Ehrenmord (26. September 2012)




----------



## bassenheimer (26. September 2012)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Genau dieses Zitat sehe ich für den weiteren Prozess als problematisch an.
> 
> Wenn es wieder contra MTB kippen wird, wird niemand mehr unsere Position - zumindest in der breiten Bevölkerung - ernst nehmen.



..wenn man Protest organisiert, muss man nun mal polarisieren und sogar vereinfachen! 

Die Kampagne war vorbildlich geführt; der Politik ist erstmals klar geworden dass die Mountainbiker ein politischer Machtfaktor sind, den man ernstnehmen muss. Auch für die Zukunft.

Ohne Euren engagierten Präsidenten hättet Ihr wahrscheinlich jetzt schon verloren!

Und was die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Information der Basis etc. angeht, führe ich mittlerweile die DIMB als Beispiel, wie man's machen sollte, für uns Reiter.

Und übrigens, Ehrenmord, Fr. Puttrich will _nur _das Waldgesetz ändern, nicht Europa in ein KZ verwandeln. Nicht bei jedem ausgehandelten Kompromiss muss man gleich Chamberlain's Leiche fleddern.


----------



## micha555 (26. September 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Zitat: _Die Mountainbiker lenkten ein, ihr Protest sei wohl übertrieben gewesen. "Es war vielleicht doch etwas polarisierend, was wir gemacht haben", sagte Thomas Kleinjohann von der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike._



Das ist tatsächlich, wie so oft, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Und wörtlich hat der Präsi das nicht gesagt. Schau dir das Video hier  an, da ist am Schluss wohl das Interview, auf das sich der Artikel bezieht.
Der generelle Aussage ist i.O. Um jetzt zu wissen, warum er das so und nicht anders gesagt hat, müsste man die Situation kennen, zumal ja auch das Interview im Video geschnitten ist.
Ich find das Interview vollkommen ok.

Ist auch ehrlich gesagt wurscht: ob die "Gegner" nun dieses falsche Zitat aus dem Köcher ziehen oder andere verdrehte Wahrheiten verbreiten kann uns egal sein. Wir werden inzwischen als mächtige Interessensgruppe mit berechtigten Forderungen wahrgenommen und darauf kommt es im weiteren Verlauf an.


----------



## Tilman (26. September 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Ist auch ehrlich gesagt wurscht: ob die "Gegner" nun dieses falsche Zitat aus dem Köcher ziehen....


 
Das zeigt doch nur, daß einige mtb-gegnerische Fundamentalisten, die sich an so etwas aufhängen, in der Sache selbst nix zu bieten haben.

Im übrigen ist Thomas Aussage "etwas polarisierend" kein Übel, da sich die DIMB und er selbst als sachkompetenter Pol erwiesen haben. Es kann nicht unser Problem sein, daß sich daraus eine gewisse Trennschärfe politisch wie inhaltlich gegenüber denjenigen ergibt, die eben mit Sachargumenten nichts am Hut haben, mit Gerüchten dafür umsomehr.

Daß sich eine solche Polarisierung von selbst auflöst, hat sich am Runden Tisch gezeigt. Dort haben es wohl die teilnehmenden Verbände geschafft, ewig Gestrige (soweit in den eigenen Reihen vorhanden) nicht hinzuschicken, sondern Leute, die im Verlauf des Gesprächs akzentuierte Ergebnisse gemeinsamen fachlichen Austauschens zu würdigen wußten. Hinzu kommt, daß der Showeffekt eines öffentlichen Disputes hingegen am Runden Tisch von vornherein kein wesentlicher Maßstab für Erfolg sein konnte.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. September 2012)

Ich bin gerade bei der Recherche für ein anderes Thema auf folgendes Zitat gestoßen, das unsere derzeitige Position ganz gut beschreibt:



> Wer Visionen hat, eine Idee von der Zukunft, der muss auch den nächsten Schritt gehen: Er muss andere Überzeugen und ihnen zeigen, wohin der Weg führen soll.
> ...
> Mitreden und Hartneckigkeit das ist nicht immer Bequem. Trotzdem sind die ... in ... gern gesehen, weil sie eine zweite Regel der Überzeugungskunst beherzigen: *Wer überzeugen will muss konstruktiv und verantwortungsbewusst sein.*



Genau so sehe ich uns Mountainbiker gerade in der Diskussion zur Novellierung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes. 
Unsere Idee ist "Open Trails!". Der Weg dorthin führt über das Prinzip der gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.
Wir tun gut daran hartneckig zu bleiben und uns dabei auch weiterhin konstruktiv und verantwortungsbewusst einzubringen.

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## nightprowler (26. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob der BUND die Jagd auch zu den "Erholungsformen" zählt. Und wenn ja, zu welcher?
> Ggf. müssten dann Schalldämpfer an die Jäger ausgegeben
> [.



Nein tut er nicht, hier in NRW fordert der BUND praktisch gerade ein Jagdverbot ein.

Alle Tiere ausser Rot und Schwarzwild sollen unter Naturschutz gestellt werden.

Uwe


----------



## prince67 (26. September 2012)

Das machen die doch durch die Hintertür indem sie Waldgebiete aufkaufen und dann die Jagd darin untersagen.

Umso wichtiger ist es, das allgemeine Betretungsrecht zu erhalten


----------



## rayc (26. September 2012)

Ganz doof gefragt, was zahlt man pro qm Wald?

ray


----------



## bergroff (26. September 2012)

anbei ganz frisch aus dem Landtag die Beantwortung von Putrich der Anfragen der Grünen und dazu naja etwas doppeldeutig mal der Comic aus der heutigen taz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (26. September 2012)

bergroff schrieb:


> anbei ganz frisch aus dem Landtag die Beantwortung von Putrich der Anfragen der Grünen :


 
Viele Worte und nix gesagt. Außer dass Frau Puttrich den Waldbesitzern bzw. dem Hessenforst noch immer einen nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Natur unterstellt (Frage 8). Guter Witz, selten so gelacht (http://www.waldleaks.de/)


----------



## Svenos (26. September 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Ganz doof gefragt, was zahlt man pro qm Wald?
> 
> ray


 
Angesichts der Inflation sollte man eventuell in Waldbesitz investieren. Die Holzpreise ziehen an und ein Bikepark könnte auch eine Einnahmequelle werden (je nach Ausgang des Gesetzgebungsverfahrens)


----------



## Goldregen (26. September 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> ... Außer dass Frau Puttrich den Waldbesitzern bzw. dem Hessenforst noch immer einen nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Natur unterstellt (Frage 8). Guter Witz, selten so gelacht (http://www.waldleaks.de/)



"*Es wird gefällt was gefällt!*"

*"Hessens Wald-Naturschutz endgültig auf dem Abstellgleis" *

---

Hier übrigens noch der offizielle Bericht über die Diskussionsrunde in Eberstadt: http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/8

---

Und bei Bedarf fürs Archiv (nix Neues):
http://www.bergleben.de/mountainbik...ldern-vom-tisch-einigung-am-runden-tisch.html, http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/szene/waldgesetz-in-hessen-konstruktive-ergebnisse-statt-trailverbot.677887.2.htm, http://www.hessen.adfc.de/nachrichten/120918.html


----------



## spessartwild (26. September 2012)

> Ohne Euren engagierten Präsidenten hättet Ihr wahrscheinlich jetzt schon verloren!


Hi,

ja, ohne den Einsatz von Helmut, Thomas und Tillmann wäre das
Gesetz jetzt im Sommer schon durchgewesen...
unsere Politiker haben erstmals so richtig hautnah die Möglichkeiten
wahrnehmen müssen, die durch den persönlichen Einsatz von 
einigen wenigen erreicht wurde !!!


----------



## HelmutK (27. September 2012)

Wenn man sich die Frage stellt, ob und wie man sich "gefahrlos" begegnen kann, lohnt sich ein Blick in den StraÃenverkehr. Da gibt es z. B. so genannte verkehrsberuhigte Zonen (Zeichen 325.1), umgangssprachlich auch SpielstraÃen genannt. Und wenn sich alle an die fÃ¼r solche Bereiche geltenden Regeln halten, dann kÃ¶nnen sich dort FuÃgÃ¤nger, Radfahrer und Kraftfahrzeuge gefahrlos begegnen. Wir haben sicherlich auch schon von StraÃen gehÃ¶rt, die nicht breit genug sind, dass zwei Kraftfahrzeuge aneinander vorbei fahren kÃ¶nnen. Dort steht dann z. B. Zeichen 208 - Dem Gegenverkehr Vorrang gewÃ¤hren! Wenn sich alle daran halten, dann kann man sich auch dort gefahrlos begegnen.

Der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass es Regeln gibt, an die man sich hÃ¤lt, und deshalb haben wir seitens der DIMB in den DIMB Trailrules klare Verhaltensregeln aufgestellt, u. a.: _Stelle Deine Fahrweise auf den Untergrund und Wegebeschaffenheit ein. Passe Deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten kÃ¶nnen. KÃ¼ndige Deine Vorbeifahrt frÃ¼hzeitig an. Erschrecke keine anderen Wegenutzer.Vermindere Deine Geschwindigkeit beim Passieren auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder halte an._ etc. etc. 

Das alles sind Konkretisierungen des allgemeinen RÃ¼cksichtnahmegebots, wie es z. B. in der StVO geregelt ist:

_Â§ 1â¨Grundregeln
(1) Die Teilnahme am StraÃenverkehr erfordert stÃ¤ndige Vorsicht und gegenseitige RÃ¼cksicht.
(2) Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat sich so zu verhalten, daÃ kein Anderer geschÃ¤digt, gefÃ¤hrdet oder mehr, als nach den UmstÃ¤nden unvermeidbar, behindert oder belÃ¤stigt wird._

Wir alle wissen, wann in unseren Heimatrevieren mit besonders vielen FuÃgÃ¤ngern zu rechnen ist: an Wochenenden und Feiertagen mit schÃ¶nem Wetter. Wir wissen auch, wo die meisten FuÃgÃ¤nger unterwegs sind: Ã¼berwiegend in der NÃ¤he von WanderparkplÃ¤tzen sowie auf den gut ausgebauten Wegen zu beliebten Ausflugszielen, auf denen man nebeneinander gehen und sich unterhalten kann. Das alles kÃ¶nnen und sollten wir bei unserer Tourenplanung berÃ¼cksichtigen.

Und wir alle wissen, dass gerade auf den schmalen Wegen Ã¼berwiegend wenig bis gar kein FuÃgÃ¤ngerverkehr herrscht. Und wenn wir dort mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit fahren und uns FuÃgÃ¤nger begegnen, dann lassen wir Ihnen den Vorrang. Und wir wissen auch, dass wir gerade auf den schmalen Wegen Ã¼berwiegend FuÃgÃ¤nger treffen, die uns respektieren und hÃ¤ufig sogar von sich aus den Vortritt (korrekterweise die Vorfahrt) anbieten.

Wenn man das allgemeine RÃ¼cksichtnahmegebot mit einem grundsÃ¤tzlichen Vorrang fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger verbindet, wie wir es in unserer Stellungnahme zum Entwurf des Waldgesetzes vorgeschlagen haben, dann braucht man nicht Ã¼ber Wegbreiten reden. Denn wenn wir uns die DIMB Trail Rules alle zu eigen machen und einhalten und mit RÃ¼cksicht, Vernunft und Verstand fahren, dann geht es auch auf schmalen Wegen. 

Auch wenn ich mich damit wiederhole, aber ein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr hÃ¤ngt nicht von der Wegbreite ab, sondern davon, wie wir alle uns verhalten. Seitens der DIMB setzen wir uns mit den DIMB Trailrules und Fair on Trails fÃ¼r ein rÃ¼cksichtsvolles umwelt- und sozialvertrÃ¤gliches Mountainbiken ein. Wenn mÃ¶glichst viele dabei mitziehen, dann braucht es keine Regelungen. In Bayern hat man das verstanden:

_Bei der Vielfalt der ErholungsrÃ¤ume in Bayern lassen sich aber keine Ã¼berall zutreffenden Regeln Ã¼ber die Eignung der Wege aufstellen. Es wird deswegen bei der Beurteilung, ob ein Weg zum Mountainbiking geeignet ist, immer auf die UmstÃ¤nde des Einzelfalls ankommen. Eine Beurteilung wird in der Regel nur dann stattfinden mÃ¼ssen, wenn ein Konfliktfall eingetreten ist, der eine LÃ¶sung verlangt. Von daher gilt es Strategien zu entwickeln, die solche Konflikte erst gar nicht entstehen lassen. Im Sinn der in dieser Vereinbarung angestrebten Deregulierung wird daher davon abgesehen, in Verwaltungsvorschriften eine bestimmte Breite oder Beschaffenheit fÃ¼r die Eignung der Wege festzuschreiben._

und in Hessen sind wir auf einem sehr guten Weg, ebenfalls einen pragmatischen und konstruktivem Umgang mit unserem Sport zu erreichen. Dass wir soweit gekommen sind und ein Runder Tisch einberufen wurde, liegt nicht zuletzt vor allem auch an Eurer UnterstÃ¼tzung, denn nur so haben wir GehÃ¶r fÃ¼r unsere Anliegen gefunden. Um aber auch die nÃ¤chsten Schritte gehen zu kÃ¶nnen und eine sinnvolle LÃ¶sung zu erreichen, brauchen wir weiterhin Eure RÃ¼ckendeckung und UnterstÃ¼tzung, denn nur dann wird man uns auch weiterhin Ernst nehmen.


----------



## MaV3RiX (27. September 2012)

das problem wird sein, dass die politik uns *jetzt* (trotz unseres schlechten rufs) vertrauen muss, um ein sinnvolles/gerechtes gesetz auf den weg (oder auf den trail  ) zu bringen. es bleibt keine zeit oder möglichkeit unseren guten willen zu beweisen.


----------



## Svenos (27. September 2012)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> das problem wird sein, dass die politik uns *jetzt* (trotz unseres schlechten rufs) vertrauen muss, um ein sinnvolles/gerechtes gesetz auf den weg (oder auf den trail  ) zu bringen. es bleibt keine zeit oder möglichkeit unseren guten willen zu beweisen.


 
Ich sehe das etwas anders. Natürlich müssen wir unsere Trails-Rules kommunizieren und auch leben. 
Aber: Wenn die Gegenseite eine flächendeckende Gesetzesverschärfung will, muss sie den Beweis für die Notwendigkeit führen. Da der Sprecher des Umweltministeriums (Herr Neels) uns ja bescheinigt hat, dass es auf 99% der Fläche keine Probleme gibt, ist das Problem objektiv nicht so groß, wie immer behauptet wird. Bis heute liegen z.B. keine Informationen über gehäufte Unfallzahlen (Biker-Wanderer) auf dem Tisch, oder?
Für eine Gesetzgebung sollten objektive und nicht gefühlte bzw. herbeigeredete Faktoren entscheidend sein.
Der "schlechte Ruf" ist doch zum erheblichen Teil Ergebnis der einseitigen Medienberichterstattung der vergangenen Monate. 

Wie hat Guido Westerwelle mal gesagt. _"Die veröffentlichte Meinung ist nicht immer die öffentliche Meinung"_ 
(das ist übrigens der einzige Fall, wo ich den Guido für zitierfähig halte).

Kurzum: Wer sich an die normalen Umgangsregeln (Rücksicht und Verstand) im Wald hält, braucht sich - meiner Meinung nach - kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden lassen. 
Ich sehe da eher die Politik in der Pflicht, das verlorene Vertrauen in ihre Objektivität und Kompetenz bei den Bürgern zurückzugewinnen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (1. Oktober 2012)

Anbei ein Link zu einem neuen Artikel in der FAZ, den ich ganz vernünftig finde. Zumindest wird mein Eindruck bestätigt das selbst an einem schönen Sonntag zwischen Fuchstanz und Feldberg viel weniger Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern bestehen als das HMUELV behauptet.

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/neues-waldgesetz-das-gefuehl-fuer-den-wald-11908401.html

Grüße
P.


----------



## Svenos (1. Oktober 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Anbei ein Link zu einem neuen Artikel in der FAZ, den ich ganz vernünftig finde. Zumindest wird mein Eindruck bestätigt das selbst an einem schönen Sonntag zwischen Fuchstanz und Feldberg viel weniger Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern bestehen als das HMUELV behauptet.
> 
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/neues-waldgesetz-das-gefuehl-fuer-den-wald-11908401.html
> 
> ...


 
Ja, der Artikel zeigt, dass die ganze Aufregung um die Biker künstlich von der Gegenseite erzeugt wurde. Schade nur, dass viele Medien sich daran auch noch (ungeprüft) beteiligt haben. Alle meine Biker-Kollegen sind ja durch die Diskussion extrem sensibilisiert worden und fragen sich ständig, wo und wie es die flächendeckenden Probleme mit Fußgängern und Natur gibt. Man liest davon, aber erlebt es nie.
Die begonnene Holzernte dürfte es auch schwer machen Naturschäden durch Biker zu finden. Man erkennt ja das "eigene Biker-Revier" kaum wieder. Es ist zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (1. Oktober 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ja, der Artikel zeigt, dass die ganze Aufregung um die Biker künstlich von der Gegenseite erzeugt wurde. Schade nur, dass viele Medien sich daran auch noch (ungeprüft) beteiligt haben. Alle meine Biker-Kollegen sind ja durch die Diskussion extrem sensibilisiert worden und fragen sich ständig, wo und wie es die flächendeckenden Probleme mit Fußgängern und Natur gibt. Man liest davon, aber erlebt es nie.


 
Sehe ich genauso. Wennn dann auch noch eine Bikerin den Unsinn mit "Der Wald gehört allen" hätte bleiben lassen (was politisch ungeschickt und de jure falsch war), wäre die Sache perfekt gewesen.



Svenos schrieb:


> Die begonnene Holzernte dürfte es auch schwer machen Naturschäden durch Biker zu finden. Man erkennt ja das "eigene Biker-Revier" kaum wieder. Es ist zum


 
Wald dient nun mal auch der Holzproduktion. Ich breche ja auch nicht jedes Jahr in Tränen aus, wenn goldgelbe Getreide- und Rapsfelder oder idyllische Hopfenplantagen (Prost!) Ende des Sommer von den Landwirten niedergemacht werden.


----------



## sipaq (1. Oktober 2012)

Exakt. 

Wir waren gestern im Taunus mit einer 5er-Gruppe unterwegs und das lief alles sehr gesittet ab. Auf dem Lindenberg hatten wir ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Wanderer, runter vom Feldberg auf dem X-Trail gabs auch keine Probleme mit Wanderern (und Hunden), wobei wir natürlich immer freundlich gegrüßt und uns fürs durchlassen bedankt haben.

Und zuguterletzt haben wir auf unserem Abschlusstrail sogar noch eine Wanderin getroffen, die sich besorgt nach einem Mitgleid unserer Gruppe erkundigt hat, weil dieser 20m oberhalb von Ihr gestürzt war (ist aber nichts passiert).

Kurz und gut: Die Berichte über massive Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern sind massiv gehyped worden, basieren aber nicht auf der Realität.


----------



## Svenos (1. Oktober 2012)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wald dient nun mal auch der Holzproduktion. Ich breche ja auch nicht jedes Jahr in Tränen aus, wenn goldgelbe Getreide- und Rapsfelder oder idyllische Hopfenplantagen (Prost!) Ende des Sommer von den Landwirten niedergemacht werden.


 
Ich sehe da schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen einem Feld und einem Wald im offiziell ausgewiesenen Landschaftsschutzgebiet. 
Der Wiesbadener Stadtwald und das Gebiet um die hohe Wurzel sieht z.T. aus wie ein Truppenübungsplatz. Das habe ich in den vergangenen 25 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. Einiges davon habe ich mit Fotos dokumentiert und werde es die Tage auf http://www.waldleaks.de/ stellen.


----------



## Tilman (1. Oktober 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ich sehe da schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen einem Feld und einem Wald im offiziell ausgewiesenen Landschaftsschutzgebiet.
> Der Wiesbadener Stadtwald und das Gebiet um die hohe Wurzel sieht z.T. aus wie ein Truppenübungsplatz. Das habe ich in den vergangenen 25 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. Einiges davon habe ich mit Fotos dokumentiert und werde es die Tage auf http://www.waldleaks.de/ stellen.


 
In der Sache hast Du insoweit recht, als man auch einen Acker so ernten kann, daß hinterher die Bodenstruktur im Eimer ist oder eben auch anders. Nur bringt es unter dem generellen Ansatz "Ernte" in der Sache nichts, wenn man (ggf. unter sonstigen Bikethemen) das "Anders" beim Forst nicht etwas tiefergehend (rechtliche und _ökonomische _Aspekte) erörtert.

Man muß jedenfalls aufpassen, daß man immr klarstellt, was erlaubt ist und was nicht und nur erlaubtes mit erlaubtem und nicht erlaubtes mit nicht erlaubtem vergleicht. Dabei ist nicht alles, was ggf. erlaubt ist, auch gut.

Zu zweifellos unerlaubtem Jagdwesen (kein Jägerlatein!) habe ich etwas mit dem Hinweis, daß man _unter dem Aspekt der konkurrierenden Nutzungen von Wald, Feld und Flur_ nie so biken darf, daß es aussieht, als wäre man ein Wildschwein, näheres unter "Sonstige Bikethemen" (hier wäre es doch ziemlich Off Topic) gepostet.


----------



## faulpelz (1. Oktober 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Ich sehe da schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen einem Feld und einem Wald im offiziell ausgewiesenen Landschaftsschutzgebiet.
> Der Wiesbadener Stadtwald und das Gebiet um die hohe Wurzel sieht z.T. aus wie ein Truppenübungsplatz. Das habe ich in den vergangenen 25 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. Einiges davon habe ich mit Fotos dokumentiert und werde es die Tage auf http://www.waldleaks.de/ stellen.



Was willst Du denn mit der Polemik erreichen?
MTBler in Diskussionen gleich von Anfang an unglaubwürdig machen?
Andere Unwissende gegen den bösen Forst aufhetzen? 

Das ist fast gelungen. Geschenkt!

Stahl und Aluminium benötigen das 10 bis Hundertfache an Energie für die Herstellung eines Substituenten. Prima. Stellt sofort die Holznutzung ein!

Wärme für die Wohnung kommt von der Zentralheizung (so wie der Strom aus der Steckdose). Holz? Unnötig!

Schon mal selbst 10 fm Holz eingeschlagen? Im Akkordlohn? Nein? 
Trotzdem: Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit dem Harvester!

10.000de von Menschen die von der Forstwirtschaft leben? Egal! Wir benötigen doch Altenpfleger und Krippenbetreuer!

Man, man, man.

Wenn Du von einem im Forst arbeitenden in einer Diskussion ernst genommen werden willst, dann mach dich über die Tatsachen schlau. Betrachte unvoreingenommen. Respektier seinen Standpunkt und diskutiere ergebnisoffen. 

Gruß vom bösen Waldmörder

Ps: Du bist leider nicht alleine. Es gibt für deine Betrachtungsweise sogar einen Fachaudruck "Schlachthausparadox".


----------



## ohmtroll (1. Oktober 2012)

Kann nicht schaden wenn Euch mal jemand auf die Finger schaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (1. Oktober 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Der Wiesbadener Stadtwald und das Gebiet um die hohe Wurzel sieht z.T. aus wie ein Truppenübungsplatz. Das habe ich in den vergangenen 25 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. Einiges davon habe ich mit Fotos dokumentiert und werde es die Tage auf http://www.waldleaks.de/ stellen.



Nur Wurzel?   Das ist Idsteiner Wand ( etwa ab 3. Minute,  kurz vom  Harverster kommen  paar Müllhalden )

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC0oDmhL0ms"]VIDE0011 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## franzam (1. Oktober 2012)

Macht doch einen extra Thread auf!

z.B.: Philosophie der Organik und moderne Waldwirtschaft - Gleichklang oder Widerspruch?


----------



## powderJO (1. Oktober 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Anbei ein Link zu einem neuen Artikel in der FAZ, den ich ganz vernünftig finde. Zumindest wird mein Eindruck bestätigt das selbst an einem schönen Sonntag zwischen Fuchstanz und Feldberg viel weniger Konflikte zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern bestehen als das HMUELV behauptet.
> 
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/neues-waldgesetz-das-gefuehl-fuer-den-wald-11908401.html
> 
> ...




ganz guter artikel. ungewohnt fast. dennoch sollten wir auch hier (und überall anders) zeigen,das wir nach wie vor breit aufgestellt am ball sind. d.h.: kommentieren was gut, was schlecht ist. wo man zustimmt und wo nicht.


----------



## Tilman (1. Oktober 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn mit der Polemik erreichen?
> MTBler in Diskussionen gleich von Anfang an unglaubwürdig machen?
> Andere Unwissende gegen den bösen Forst aufhetzen?
> 
> ...



Zusammengefasst: Wer über etwas mehr oder weniger allgemein meutert, soll, wenn es um

Holzernte geht, qualifiziert Alternativen und deren Kosten darstellen, die auf die Käufer des Produktes "Holz" umzulegen wären,
.
Mountainbiken geht, Kritiken qualifiziert und allgemeingültig belegen, anstatt sie auf Gerüchten zu gründen.
Was wir als Biker zu Recht von Forst und Waldbesitzern verlangen, nämlich eine fundierte Befassung mit der Sache der "anderen Seite", muß auch umgekehrt gelten dürfen. So ist das eben nun mal mit Anforderungen an gegenseitige sportliche Fairness.


----------



## Tshikey (1. Oktober 2012)

btt - "MountainBike", vom 24.09.12, online:

*Waldgesetz in Hessen: 
Konstruktive Ergebnisse statt Trailverbot - wir wollen Ihre Meinung zum Thema*

Im Kampf um das umstrittene Waldgesetz in Hessen gibt es nach Gesprächen  am Runden Tisch Annäherungen zwischen 
den beteiligten  Interessenvertretungen und erste Erfolge für die Mountainbiker zu  vermelden. Wir haben die Einzelheiten 
und wollen Ihre Meinung zum Thema

siehe:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ive-ergebnisse-statt-trailverbot.677887.2.htm

 Tshikey


----------



## Svenos (2. Oktober 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn mit der Polemik erreichen?
> MTBler in Diskussionen gleich von Anfang an unglaubwürdig machen?
> Andere Unwissende gegen den bösen Forst aufhetzen?
> 
> Das ist fast gelungen. Geschenkt!


 
Hoppala, da fühlt sich aber jemand in seiner Berufsehre verletzt und zieht ordentlich vom Leder.

Allerdings interpretierst Du ne Menge Dinge in mein Statement, die ich gar nicht gesagt habe.

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass kein Holz mehr genutzt oder geschlagen werden soll. Es geht um das "*wie*". 
Wenn am Ende ein ganzer Landstrich (Landschaftsschutzgebiet) auf Jahre verwüstet ist, dann läuft etwas falsch. Zumal wir Biker uns immer anhören müssen, dass wir den Wald kaputt machen.

Ich bin zwar kein Fachmann im Holzanbau, aber ich sehe das Ergebnis, das "Fachmänner" anrichten und das läßt mich sehr zweifeln. 
Ich finde es auch etwas erstaunlich, wie Du aus Regensburg die Situation im Taunus beurteilen kannst. Warst Du in letzter Zeit hier oder wie machst Du das? 
Ich erlaube mir da ein Urteil, weil ich den Wald hier seit 25 Jahren aus täglicher Anschauung kenne. Es ist offensichtlich, dass sich die Holzbewirtschaftung in unserer Gegend in den vergangenen Jahren ziemlich verändert hat, mit deutlichen Auswirkungen für die Natur.

Es geht hier nicht um einen idiologischen Kreuzzug gegen die Forstleute. Die sind ohnehin nur "Ausführende".
Aber es muss deutlich werden wie unverhältnismäßig und realitätsfern (man könnte auch verlogen sagen) die Argumentation der Waldgesetzbefürworter beim Thema Naturschutz ist.
Ich lasse mir eben nicht gerne die Nutzung eines schmalen Waldweges mit dem Verweis auf den Naturschutz untersagen, wenn dann ein paar Monate später ein Harvester eine Mondlandschaft daraus macht.


----------



## powderJO (2. Oktober 2012)

schöner kommentar zum faz-artikel @ svenos. ich glaube. ich stehe mittlerweile auf einer black-list - mein kommentar bei der faz wird jedes mal geschluckt und ist bisher wohl nicht angekommen. habe es jetzt per e-mail versucht, mal sehen. 

an alle anderen: bitte lasst nicht nach - 1 kommentar bisher ist zu wenig. wir müssen unbedingt weiter zeigen, dass wir aktiv bleiben.


----------



## Goldregen (2. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Artikel ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber ich glaube, er wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt und gestern hat Herr Christian R. ihn kommentiert:

http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/hochtaunus/der-wald-gehoert-uns_rmn01.c.10191601.de.html

  Wieder spricht ein Mitglied des BUND (Wehrheim) und sagt Dinge, die mir nicht gefallen: "Die Biker können nicht zu allen Zeiten durch den Wald fahren, sie stören das Wild und die Jäger" 
  Und dem Vorsitzenden der Unsinniger Jägervereinigung fällt auch weiterhin nix anderes ein, als die langweilige abgedroschene Floskel vom Querfeldeinfahren zu wiederholen...

  ---

  Am Rande: Heutiges Gerichtsurteil des BGH bzgl. Haftung von Waldbesitzern bei waldtypischen Gefahren.


----------



## rayc (2. Oktober 2012)

Das Urteil kann man nur begrüßen.

ray


----------



## Das_Playmobil (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich begrüße das Urteil ebenso!

Allerdings ist es eine Schande, dass sowas bis zum BGH kommt. Die Natur macht was sie will und dessen muss man sich bewusst sein.

Falls dann etwas passiert ist das einfach Pech und nicht die Schuld von jemand anderen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (2. Oktober 2012)

In diesem Zusammenhang würde mich interessieren, ob die z.Z. in Mode zu sein scheinenden Waldwege, die mit groben Kies geschottert sind, auch eine waldtypische Gefahr darstellen.


----------



## franzam (2. Oktober 2012)

Vor allem Premiumwanderwege... aber auch so manche UNB und Vertreter der Naturschutzverbände finden das zum :kotz:


----------



## Das_Playmobil (3. Oktober 2012)

Das Urteil des BGH war gestern abend sogar in den HEUTE nachrichten auf ZDF 

Ihre Angehörigen haben wohl geklagt, da die Dame selbst im Wachkoma liegt. Sehr tragisch, allerdings nicht die Schuld des Waldbesitzers.


----------



## UlrichF (3. Oktober 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Wieder spricht ein Mitglied des BUND (Wehrheim) und sagt Dinge, die mir nicht gefallen: "Die Biker können nicht zu allen Zeiten durch den Wald fahren, sie stören das Wild und die Jäger"


Naja, ist ja eigentlich nichts neues und war für mich schon immer normal, nicht in der Dämmerung in empfindlichen Waldgebieten unterwegs zu sein. Ist natürlich nix Radlspezifisches, allerdings im Artikel auch nicht zwingend. 

Ulrich


----------



## OPM (3. Oktober 2012)

UlrichF schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja eigentlich nichts neues und war für mich schon immer normal, nicht in der Dämmerung in empfindlichen Waldgebieten unterwegs zu sein. Ist natürlich nix Radlspezifisches, allerdings im Artikel auch nicht zwingend.
> 
> Ulrich



Ist aber ein Unterschied ums Ganze, wenn sowas in Gesetzesform gerät und in Zukunft strafbewehrt ist.
Genau wie die "offiziell angelegten Wege", die nun offenbar auch schon kompromissfähig sind.


----------



## Svenos (4. Oktober 2012)

UlrichF schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja eigentlich nichts neues und war für mich schon immer normal, nicht in der Dämmerung in empfindlichen Waldgebieten unterwegs zu sein. Ist natürlich nix Radlspezifisches, allerdings im Artikel auch nicht zwingend.
> 
> Ulrich


 
Finde die Äußerung vom BUND auch bedenklich, zumal sich der BUND nun anscheinend für den Schutz der Jäger zuständig fühlt. Langsam wird es echt grotesk!!!
Der BUND hat immer noch nicht geschnallt, dass neue Gesetze keine zielführende Lösung sind. Die Wegebreitenregelung zeigt dies sehr deutlich. Wenn jetzt tageszeit- bzw. jahreszeitabhängige Betretungeverbote gefordert werden, dann zeigt das nur, dass der BUND immer noch nicht begriffen hat. Damit würde man z.B. Berufspendler - die Waldwege nutzen - im Winterhalbjahr zwingen mit dem Auto oder ÖPNV zu fahren. Totaler Schwachsinn!!!!
Hoffen wir, dass das wieder nur eine Einzelmeinung aus den Reihen des BUND ist, die in den anstehenden Gesprächen keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## faulpelz (4. Oktober 2012)

Svenos schrieb:


> Finde die Äußerung vom BUND auch bedenklich, zumal sich der BUND nun anscheinend für den Schutz der Jäger zuständig fühlt. Langsam wird es echt grotesk!!!
> 
> Wenn jetzt tageszeit- bzw. jahreszeitabhängige Betretungeverbote gefordert werden, dann zeigt das nur, dass der BUND immer noch nicht begriffen hat. Damit würde man z.B. Berufspendler - die Waldwege nutzen - im Winterhalbjahr zwingen mit dem Auto oder ÖPNV zu fahren.



DIMB Trail rules:
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!

Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.


----------



## Svenos (4. Oktober 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> DIMB Trail rules:
> 5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!
> 
> Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.


 
Ich rede hier nicht von schmalen Trails, sondern von breiten Forstwegen, die z.B. Siedlungen miteinander verbinden. 
Ich fahre auch in der "dunklen" Jahreszeit - solange das Wetter einigermaßen erträglich ist - mit dem Bike öfters zur Arbeit. Und da ich mich nicht auf der Straße von den Autos zu Brei fahren lasse, nutze ich Wald- und Feldwege. Ich fahre nicht durch Wildruhezonen oder Ähnliches. Da begegnet man höchsten dem Jäger in seinem SUV


----------



## trailjo (5. Oktober 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Wieder spricht ein Mitglied des BUND (Wehrheim) und sagt Dinge, die mir nicht gefallen: "Die Biker können nicht zu allen Zeiten durch den Wald fahren, sie stören das Wild und die Jäger"



Stehen Jäger unter Naturschutz, und werden die bei der Nahrungsaufnahme oder bei der Fortpflanzung gestört? Vielleicht geraten sie auch unter Stress und nagen dann Baumschößlinge an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (5. Oktober 2012)

Man kann sich die Zeit bis zum nächsten Runden Tisch zweifellos damit vertreiben, über Jäger, den BUND und andere Leute zu sinnieren. Falls jemandem der Stoff ausgeht, ich hätte noch viele andere Leute in petto, die auch noch 'was gesagt haben, über das man sich aufregen könnte, wenn man die Zeit dafür hat. Am Runden Tisch aber haben die meisten dieser Leute nichts zu melden.

Nicht, daß man ein Waldbesitzer- oder Raupach-Fan sein müßte, aber Raupach bringt die Sache doch auf den Punkt _Für Menschen, die im Wald ohne Rücksicht ihre persönlichen Interessen ausleben, helfen nur klare gesetzliche Regeln zum Verhalten im Wald_. Es liegt an jedem einzelnen, selbst zu entscheiden, ob er zu dieser Gruppe zählt oder nicht, ob er die Regeln braucht oder nicht und und ob die Gruppe, die die Regeln braucht, so wie von Raupach befürchtet, zunimmt oder nicht.


----------



## Ehrenmord (5. Oktober 2012)

QUO VADIS BUND?


----------



## Tilman (5. Oktober 2012)

Ehrenmord schrieb:


> QUO VADIS BUND?


Wie gesagt, wer Zeit hat, soll sich damit verlustieren. Und auch mit quo vadis werweißsonstnochwer, denn es gibt nicht nur den BUND.

Entscheidend ist "Quo vadis, Runder Tisch?" Und das werden wir Montagabend genauer, wenn auch sicher noch nicht endgültig, wissen.


----------



## Toll (5. Oktober 2012)

Ehrenmord schrieb:


> QUO VADIS BUND?



Sehr guter Hinweise. Danke!

Ich zitiere:



> Es gibt sie, diese stählernen Monster, auch wenn sie sich statt mit drei  Füßen mit drei Rotorblättern durch die Landschaft fräsen.


Da erhebt sich doch der Enoch von und zu Guttenberg über die Harvester in unseren doitschen Forsten, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Kaum zu glauben, und das als Großgrund-Fürst, oder...?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. Oktober 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn mit der Polemik erreichen?
> MTBler in Diskussionen gleich von Anfang an unglaubwürdig machen?
> Andere Unwissende gegen den bösen Forst aufhetzen?
> 
> ...



Es geht doch bei Waldleaks nicht darum, das Bäume ernten zu verbieten. Es geht darum, dass wir Radfahrer von Forst- und Jagdlobby als Umweltsünder diffamiert werden. Da macht es durchaus Sinn, wenn man einmal öffentlich macht, was die liebe Forstlobby tatsächlich mit ihrem Baumfeld so anstellt und das einmal ins Verhältnis zu anderen Waldnutzern zu setzen. Wenn der Harvester alle 20 m seine Schneise in den Wald gerissen hat, ohne Rücksicht auf Vögel, Wild oder sonstige Umwelt, dann erkläre doch einmal, was die in der Öffentlichkeit mit Verleumdungen überzogenen Radfahrer da noch anrichten  sollen? Wir lösen Erosion aus? Was ist das dann, was der Harvester hinterlässt? Wir scheuchen das Wild? Was tut das schwere Waldgerät und was die Büchse des Jägers? Klar, die wirtschaftlich motivierten Missbräuche dort lassen sich mit dem Ur-Totschlag-Argument rechtfertigen - KOHLE! Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die DIMB zahlreiche wissenschaftliche Studien vorgelegt hat, die die Verleumdungen gegenüber den Radlern widerlegen.


----------



## HelmutK (6. Oktober 2012)

Goldregen schrieb:


> Am Rande: Heutiges Gerichtsurteil des BGH bzgl. Haftung von Waldbesitzern bei waldtypischen Gefahren.


 
Das Urteil des BGH bestätigt sie ständige Rechtsprechung deutscher Gerichte der letzten Jahrzehnte, auf die wir seitens der DIMB seit Jahren immer wieder hinweisen. Das Urteil des BGH schafft auch eindrucksvoll Klarheit in Bezug auf die gesetzlichen Regelungen im Bundeswaldgesetz und im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz, für die wir uns seitens der DIMB zusammen mit den im Kuratorium Sport und Natur e.V. zusammengeschlossenen Natursportverbänden über Jahre hinweg und im Ergebnis erfolgreich eingesetzt haben.

Das Urteil des BGH ist für unserem Sport von nicht zu unterschätzender Bedeutung, denn jetzt können wir allen, die uns vermeintliche Haftungsrisiken der Waldbesitzer vorhalten und mit diesem Argument die Ausübung unseres Sports einschränken oder sogar verhindern möchten, endlich auch ein höchstrichterliches Urteil entgegen halten. Der BGH hat Recht gesprochen und er hat Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (6. Oktober 2012)

trailjo schrieb:


> Stehen Jäger unter Naturschutz, und werden die bei der Nahrungsaufnahme oder bei der Fortpflanzung gestört? Vielleicht geraten sie auch unter Stress und nagen dann Baumschößlinge an?



Der war gut


----------



## faulpelz (6. Oktober 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Es geht doch bei Waldleaks nicht darum, das Bäume ernten zu verbieten. [...] Da macht es durchaus Sinn, wenn man einmal öffentlich macht, was die liebe Forstlobby tatsächlich mit ihrem Baumfeld so anstellt und das einmal ins Verhältnis zu anderen Waldnutzern zu setzen. Wenn der Harvester alle 20 m seine Schneise in den Wald gerissen hat,



Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, kann das veröffentlichen von scheinbaren missständen aber böse in die hose gehen. Angeprangert wurden z.b. 25 rückegassen auf 750 meter (blog vom 21. september). Selbst nach den strengen richtlinien von FSC ist ein rückegassenabstand von 30 metern in ordnung. Was soll jetzt angeprangert werden? Die eigene inkompetenz?

Schon im mittelalter war der pranger eine feine sache. Hatte man jemanden an den selbigen (zu recht oder unrecht) gebracht, konnte man sicher sein, dass der mensch am ende war. (Die auswirkung des pranger auszuführen geht zu weit, aber das internet klärt gerne auf ;-)  )

Abgesehen davon, was soll das reisserische anklang an Wikileaks? Sollen hier massaker veröffentlicht werden? Oder die waldbewirtschaftung in die nähe solcher gerückt werden? :-o

Kurz und ohne ironie: Was will man mit einem anprangern im netz erreichen? Glaubt irgendjemand, dass der betroffene waldbewirtschafter danach kooperativer mit dem veröffentlicher oder anderen mtblern umgehen wird? Wurde vor einem der blogs mit dem verantwortlichen menschen gesprochen? Wie war seine stellungnahme? Oder hatte er gar nicht die chance sich zu erklären? Wird so eine neue gute gesprächsbasis zwischen radfahrern und "dem forst" entstehen?

Will ich als radfahrer, dass genauso mit mir umgegangen wird?

Und nicht dass jetzt der eindruck entsteht, ich möchte die gesamte forstwirtschaft exculpieren. Ich sehen genug das mir als förster überhaupt nicht gefällt. Aber ich frage nach möglichkeit erst einmal ob es einen grund dafür gibt. Ansonsten halte ich meine schnauze. (Tut mir leid für die deutlichen worte.)

P.s.: Dass der bemühte blogger ungefragt einen beitrag von mir in diesem thread dann in seinem blog veröffentlicht, spricht zumindest für mich bände!


----------



## franzam (6. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt, macht doch für solche Depatten (o.Scheiß) eine extra Thema auf.

Was Forst gefühlt richtig oder falsch macht, damit könnten wir hier Seiten füllen.
Auch mir ist nicht alles recht, aber hier Privatfehden anzufangen finde ich fehl am Platz


----------



## codit (6. Oktober 2012)

faulpelz, Du hast ja recht! Bei manchem was hier in den letzen Tagen so geschrieben wird hilft nur zuruecklehnen, durchatmen und laecheln .


----------



## Svenos (6. Oktober 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Kurz und ohne ironie: Was will man mit einem anprangern im netz erreichen? Glaubt irgendjemand, dass der betroffene waldbewirtschafter danach kooperativer mit dem veröffentlicher oder anderen mtblern umgehen wird? Wurde vor einem der blogs mit dem verantwortlichen menschen gesprochen? Wie war seine stellungnahme? Oder hatte er gar nicht die chance sich zu erklären? Wird so eine neue gute gesprächsbasis zwischen radfahrern und "dem forst" entstehen?
> 
> Will ich als radfahrer, dass genauso mit mir umgegangen wird?



Auch mal kurz und ohne Ironie:
Ja, wenn mal öffentlich wird, wie einige Waldbewirtschafter (bei uns in der Gegend anscheinend recht viele) mit dem Wald umgehen, kann so etwas wie öffentlicher Druck entstehen. Der erste Schritt, um das Verhalten - hoffentlich - zu ändern.

Mit den Radfahren wird seit Jahren so umgegangen. Da braucht man ja nur die Medienberichte der vergangenen Monate zu lesen, die immer wieder mit Übertreibungen und Falschinformationen - auch aus den Reihen der "Waldbewirtschafter" befeuert wurden.

Und nur mal so nebenbei: Nur weil etwas laut einer Richtlinie zulässig ist, muss das noch lange nicht gut sein. 
Die deutschen AKW`s entsprachen bis letztes Jahr auch allen möglichen Richtlinien, die sich die AKW-Lobby ausgedacht hat. Jetzt sind sie ein Auslaufmodell.

Und noch ein pesönliches Wort:
Du machst hier die Leute ziemlich derbe und von oben herab an, nur weil Du ein Mann vom "Fach" bist (zumindest gibst Du es vor). 
Für mich hast Du einen ziemlichen "Tunnelblick". Zieh mal für einen Tag Dein Forstmäntelchen aus, fahr mit dem Rad durch den Wald und schau Dir mal mit den Augen eines ganz normalen Menschen die Auswüchse mancher Waldbewirtschaftung an. Wenn man das in Kontext zu den Beeinträchtigungen durch Mountainbiker stellt,....

Für mich ist das Thema durch


----------



## Deleted 195305 (7. Oktober 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, kann das veröffentlichen von scheinbaren missständen aber böse in die hose gehen. Angeprangert wurden z.b. 25 rückegassen auf 750 meter (blog vom 21. september). Selbst nach den strengen richtlinien von FSC ist ein rückegassenabstand von 30 metern in ordnung. Was soll jetzt angeprangert werden? Die eigene inkompetenz?
> 
> Schon im mittelalter war der pranger eine feine sache. Hatte man jemanden an den selbigen (zu recht oder unrecht) gebracht, konnte man sicher sein, dass der mensch am ende war. (Die auswirkung des pranger auszuführen geht zu weit, aber das internet klärt gerne auf ;-)  )
> 
> ...



Tja, es war mir tatsächlich nicht bewusst, mit welcher hochkompetenten Kettensäge ich mich hier einlasse. Der 750 m Eintrag ist von mir. Ich habe noch weit mehr solche Fotos auf meiner Facebookseite und die Leute, die sie gesehen haben, waren durch die Bank schockiert. Die Verwüstungen, die deinesgleichen im Taunus anrichten sind enorm. Du sagst, das sei gesetzeskonform. Fein. Das ist das Moutainbiken derzeit auch, dennoch werden wir von deinesgleichen diffamiert und man versucht neue Gesetze zu schaffen, die uns ins Abseits stellen. Fakten und Sachkenntnis zum MTB Sport bleiben da auch außen vor. Da wird geworben, ein Stück Regenwald zu kaufen, damit die Brasilianer, die kaum eine andere Erwerbschance haben, das nicht mehr tun und hier ist der Wald ein Wirtschaftsgut. Vielleicht wird man EURE Gesetze auch ändern, wenn genug über euer Treiben berichtet wird. Ich werde im Januar 40, bin freiwillig in der GKV und fahre seit 30 Jahren BMX sowie seit 20 Jahren MTB und egal was passiert, ich werde das als mündiger und produktiver Bürger auch in Zukunft tun. Dass du meine Beiträge für dumm hältst und anrätst, dass ich meine Schnauze halte, das ist mir sch...ßegal! Und auf den ersten Förster, der mich vom Rad holen will, bin ich echt gespannt! Keine Bange, mehr Dialog führe ich nicht, aber diese eine Antwort werden mir die anderen nach diesem Post wohl zugestehen! Danke.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe übrigens auch kein Problem damit, wenn diese Beiträge wieder gelöscht werden, falls das hier so unpassend ist. Aber antworten musste ich.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Oktober 2012)

!


----------



## nightprowler (7. Oktober 2012)




----------



## f.topp (8. Oktober 2012)

zur Erhaltung seiner vielfältigen Funktionen ist die forstliche Nutzung des Wald Voraussetzung. Das Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit wurde von Förstern erfunden. 
Den vielen wunderschönen Wald, den wir für unseren Sport nutzen, pflegen und entwickeln die Forstleute. Über lange Zeiträume wird hier geplant. Eine neu angelegte Rückegasse in einem zur Pflege durchforsteten Jungbestand sieht für den "romantischen" Betrachter erstmal schlimm aus. Ist es aber nicht. Die Natur erholt sich schnell und nach ein paar Jahren ist der Wald dort "schöner" als vorher. 
Warum die Förster was gegen MTbler auf schmalen Wegen haben, weis ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (8. Oktober 2012)

Von Einem bin ich bis tief ins Innerste überzeugt.

Natur braucht den Menschen nicht!

Keine Förster ,keine Wanderer,keine Havester und auch keine Biker.

Uwe


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich wünsche heute allen Beteiligten der DIMB, des ADFC etc., die unsere Sache mit viel Engagement und privater Zeit am Runden Tisch unterstützen, gutes Gelingen. Ich bin überzeugt, dass ihr das ganze weiterhin mit dem bereits gezeigtem diplomatischen Geschick in eine vernünftige Richtung lenkt.


----------



## Athabaske (8. Oktober 2012)

...auch von mir viel Erfolg und bereits jetzt schon vielen Dank für das Engagement!


----------



## Svenos (8. Oktober 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> zur Erhaltung seiner vielfältigen Funktionen ist die forstliche Nutzung des Wald Voraussetzung. Das Prinzip der Nachhaltigkeit wurde von Förstern erfunden.
> Den vielen wunderschönen Wald, den wir für unseren Sport nutzen, pflegen und entwickeln die Forstleute. Über lange Zeiträume wird hier geplant. Eine neu angelegte Rückegasse in einem zur Pflege durchforsteten Jungbestand sieht für den "romantischen" Betrachter erstmal schlimm aus. Ist es aber nicht. Die Natur erholt sich schnell und nach ein paar Jahren ist der Wald dort "schöner" als vorher.
> Warum die Förster was gegen MTbler auf schmalen Wegen haben, weis ich nicht.


 
Ja, diesen Widerspruch konnte mir bisher noch kein Förster erklären. Vom "Ernten" und "Durchforsten" erholt sich die Natur schnell und ohne dauerhafte Schäden. Aber ein paar Fahrradreifen schädigen den Wald auf Generationen.
Grundsätzlich respektiere ich das Berufsbild des Försters. Leider wird es aus meiner Sicht in der aktuellen Diskussion (leider) schwer beschädigt.
Aber das muss man wohl hinnehmen in Zeiten der kurzfristigen Gewinnorientierung. Mit Nachhaltigkeit und Naturschutz läßt sich die nur noch schwer vereinbaren.


----------



## powderJO (8. Oktober 2012)

bin gespannt, wie das heute ausgeht. heute morgen im bericht auf hr3 wurde die trennung der besuchergruppen als wahrscheinlichste kompromisslösung dargestellt. 

nach wie vor denke ich, dass das eigentlich unnötig ist, wenn es aber so kommt könnte ich damit nur dann leben, wenn es nicht mit trail-sperrungen verbunden ist. ich weiß, dass das auch die dimb nicht akzeptieren will und wird, aber noch ist ja offen, was sich die anderen unter der trennung vorstellen und wie man sie ausgestaltet im zweifelsfall ...


----------



## Hebus (8. Oktober 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...auf hr3 wurde die trennung der besuchergruppen als wahrscheinlichste kompromisslösung dargestellt...
> 
> ...nach wie vor denke ich, dass das eigentlich unnötig ist...



Vor allem ist es voellig absurd. Was das an Fläche, Aufwand und Geld kosten würde. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es in Städten völlig normal ist, dass Fussgänger und Radfahrer sich einen Weg teilen müssen, damit die Autofahrer ungestört sind.

Und von mir auch viel Glück und Erfolg!


----------



## swe68 (8. Oktober 2012)

auch von mir viel Erfolg.

Eine Trennung der Benutzergruppen ist meines Erachtens unnötig...


----------



## HelmutK (8. Oktober 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Eine Trennung der Benutzergruppen ist meines Erachtens unnötig...



... und wird auch nicht kommen 

Brandaktuell: Der Runde Tisch hat am heutigen Tag wieder konstruktiv gearbeitet und Empfehlungen für das neue Waldgesetz erarbeitet. Hervorzuheben ist, dass es für das Radfahren *keine (!)* Mindestwegesbreite geben wird und dass das von der DIMB von Anfang an geforderte Gebot der Rücksichtnahme eine zentrale Rolle im neuen Waldgesetz spielen soll. Wir finden, dass das ein gutes Ergebnis ist

http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMU....htm&uid=4e630711-8ff1-2701-be59-263b5005ae75


----------



## swe68 (8. Oktober 2012)

bin dank FB schon informiert und habe das Dokument offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightprowler (8. Oktober 2012)

Na also geht doch!

Danke an alle,die für uns in den Ring gestiegen sind.

Uwe


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2012)

Supi ! Ein riesen Dankeschön an die DIMB und alle die aktiv mitgewirkt haben.


----------



## swe68 (8. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr wirklich gut gemacht 

Gemäß Hessenschau eben wird alles gut  Und der Entwurf spricht ja für sich.


----------



## Interwoven (8. Oktober 2012)

Vernünftiger Bericht auf hr-Info. Danke für die Mühe und arbeit.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. Oktober 2012)

danke für euren einsatz


----------



## micha555 (8. Oktober 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> .
> http://www.hmuelv.hessen.de/irj/HMU....htm&uid=4e630711-8ff1-2701-be59-263b5005ae75


Wenn das das Ergebnis ist und Gesetz wird: eine Riesensache! 
Gut gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (8. Oktober 2012)

Inwieweit kann diese Konstruktion mit dem "gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr" als Stolperstein gegen uns von Waldbesitzern/Foerstern/... genutzt werden?

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_46297177

Wird hier auch angesprochen.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Oktober 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Inwieweit kann diese Konstruktion mit dem "gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr" als Stolperstein gegen uns von Waldbesitzern/Foerstern/... genutzt werden?...



M.E.n. praktisch gar nicht: Es gibt in Hessen keine Wege, auf denen bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme kein gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich wäre.


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2012)

das klingt ja direkt vernünftig!

An die Kritiker der DIMB-Verandwortlichen:

Mit Vernunft und Bereitschaft zum Konsens erreicht man fast immer mehr als mit Konfrontation. Und wenn die Politik das jetzt als ihren Erfolg verkauft- was solls. Das Ergebnis zählt und das ist besser als die meisten hier geunkt haben 

Danke auch an die anderen Verbände die unser Anliegen unterstützt haben.


----------



## bassenheimer (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin erstaunt, wieviel von Euren Vorschlägen sich jetzt im offiziellen Text des Gesetzentwurfs wiederfindet! 

Wer wird da noch sagen können dass Protest sich nicht lohnt??


----------



## Paul_FfM (9. Oktober 2012)

Das liest sich gut. Großes Lob an die DIMB, habt Ihr gut gemacht!

Paul


----------



## rayc (9. Oktober 2012)

Für die Mehrheit der Biker ändert sich nichts, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist und war ja für die Mehrheit selbstverständlich.
Wie man an die Rüpel ran kommt, weis ich nicht.
Der erhobene Zeigefinger ist sicherlich kontraproduktiv.

Nicht genehmigter Trailbau war schon immer illegal. Das wird jetzt stärker betont.
Interpretiere ich den einen Satz richtig, das die Genehmigung des Grundbesitzers reicht?
Das wäre eine deutliche Vereinfachung für die Errichtung von Downhillstrecken. Wahrscheinlich liege ich da falsch.

ray

P.S.: Dickes Lob an den DIMB


----------



## HelmutK (9. Oktober 2012)

Unsere aktuelle Pressemitteilung:

http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a...aldgesetz-aus-sicht-der-radfahrer-erfolgreich


----------



## pseudosportler (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke an die DIMB und allen anderen Akteuren, auch an all den fleißigen E-Mail und Komentar Schreibern. Ohne die Masse im Hintergrund wäre es wohl nicht so gekommen. Da denkt der Politiker immer an die nächste Wahl .


----------



## MaV3RiX (9. Oktober 2012)

was soll das denn?

http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_46297855



> *Mountainbiker in der Pflicht*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swe68 (9. Oktober 2012)

Einzelmeinung des Kommentators.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. Oktober 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Einzelmeinung des Kommentators.



Da wird sicherlich noch mehr kommen.


Das sollte uns nicht stören.

ray


----------



## HelmutK (9. Oktober 2012)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> was soll das denn?
> 
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_46297855


 
Das nennt man Kommentar und ist Ausfluss der Meinungsfreiheit 

Wir haben mit unserer Kampagne viel erreicht, vielleicht sogar mehr, als wir uns je erhofft hatten. Aber wir stehen damit auch mehr im Fokus der Öffentlichkeit und in der Medien, die uns jetzt mehr und mehr als Interessenvertretung wahrnehmen. Und damit steigt auch die Erwartungshaltung und man wird uns mehr in die Pflicht nehmen.


----------



## swe68 (9. Oktober 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Das sollte uns nicht stören.
> 
> ray



so ist es.
Ansonsten stimme ich Helmut zu.
Natürlich sind wir in der Pflicht....


----------



## MaV3RiX (9. Oktober 2012)

Naja, find ich jetzt vom Niveau her auch nicht besser als mit 40 an einer Gruppe Fußgänger vorbei und den Hund bunnyhoppen 
Wenn man die Biker auf diese Weise provoziert, braucht man sich halt auch nicht wundern... meine Meinung...


----------



## Svenos (9. Oktober 2012)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> was soll das denn?
> 
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/rub...p?rubrik=34954&key=standard_document_46297855


 
Die Analyse von Herrn Plass bezüglich Frau Puttrich ist doch sehr treffend und wenig schmeichelhaft. Leider verfällt auch Plass in die überzogenen Vorurteile bezüglich der Biker. Der "Shitstorm" der Gegenseite war nicht wirkungslos.
Es ist halt wie immer im Leben: Die 99% vernünftigen (rücksichtsvollen) Biker müssen die Sch... der 1% Unvernünftigen ausbaden. 


Mein Fazit:
Angesichts der drohenden Überregulierung können wir mit dem nun erzielten Ergebnis zufrieden sein. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass Solidarität und entschlossener Einsatz von Bürgern in der Lage sind eine mächtige und ausgefeilte "Lobbymaschine" auszubremsen und in demokratische Prozesse zu zwingen. 
So gesehen geht die Signalwirkung weit über den errungenen Erfolg hinaus und sollte andere Gruppen ermutigen sich gegen Willkür der "Mächtigen" zu wehren.
Was die Bereitschaft der Waldbesitzer zur Legalisierung von Trails angeht bin ich weiterhin skeptisch. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, wie ernst die Willensbekundungen der Waldbesitzer gemeint waren, hier vernünftige Lösungen mit den Radsportlern zu finden.


----------



## swe68 (9. Oktober 2012)

@MaV3RiX
derjenige, der sich so provozieren lässt, zieht meistens den kürzeren.


----------



## powderJO (9. Oktober 2012)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Danke an die DIMB und allen anderen Akteuren, auch an all den fleißigen E-Mail und Komentar Schreibern. Ohne die Masse im Hintergrund wäre es wohl nicht so gekommen. Da denkt der Politiker immer an die nächste Wahl .



dem dank schließe ich mich an. doch noch gilt es aufzupassen, denn bisher ist noch kein gesetz verabschiedet. und den entscheidungsträgern weiterhin deutlich zu machen, das wir am ball bleiben und auch in der lage sind, sofort wieder mit breitem protest zu reagieren, kann nix schaden finde ich


----------



## Edged (9. Oktober 2012)

bassenheimer schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt, wieviel von Euren Vorschlägen sich jetzt im offiziellen Text des Gesetzentwurfs wiederfindet!
> 
> Wer wird da noch sagen können dass Protest sich nicht lohnt??


Einmal das ...

... und zum Anderen hat sich die DIMB auch jahrelang eingesetzt, Grundlagen erarbeitet und sich mit dem Themenkomplex konstruktiv beschäftigt.
Jetzt war der Zeitpunkt das Erarbeitete an den Mann - äh, an die Politik - zu bringen!


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allerseits. Erst mal Danke fürs Danken  Ich nehme das Lob stellvertretend für alle helfenden Hände und denkenden Köpfe inner- und außerhalb der DIMB an und gebe es weiter. Vor allem an unsere Kooperationspartner in ADFC und HRV, die gestern mit uns mit einer Stimme gesprochen haben. 

So verrückt sich das für einige hier anhören mag, aber wir müssen an der Stelle auch unseren (vormaligen) "Gegnern" danken. Dieser Konsens wäre nicht möglich gewesen, wenn sie nicht ein gutes Stück weit ihre harte Kontra-Position aufgegeben hätten. 

Dieser zweite Runde Tisch war noch mehr als der Erste von einer konstruktiven Atmosphäre geprägt. Natürlich gab es an dem einen oder anderen Punkt kontroverse Diskussionen. Aber die Auseinandersetzungen liefen fair und sachlich. 
Gefördert durch Frau Puttrichs objektive und souveräne Gesprächsführung. 

Die Formulierungen zum Betretungsrecht können auch wir als DIMB gut mit tragen. Im Fokus steht die "Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme" als Kern eines vernünftigen Miteinanders und oberste Prämisse, um einen gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr auch auf schmaleren Wegen leben zu können.  

Jetzt ist es unser aller Aufgabe, die Trail Rules nicht nur weiterhin zu leben, sondern auch andere von unserer Bikephilosophie zu überzeugen. Auf die Reise mitzunehmen. Aktiv an Lösungen in feststellbaren Problembereichen mitzuarbeiten.

Einen Teil wird auch der neu gegründete Arbeitskreis beitragen, der Empfehlungen zur Sportausübung in der Natur erarbeiten wird.

Wie geht es nun weiter?
Die formulierten Gesetzestext-Vorschläge werden nun einer juristischen Prüfung im Ministerium unterzogen und einige Formulierungen evtl. noch mal etwas abgewandelt. Es wurde jedoch zugesichert, dass dabei aber das jeweilige Ziel der Formulierung erhalten bleiben soll. 
Anschließend wird die Vorlage noch einmal in das Kabinett zur Anhörung gegeben bevor sie dann in den Landtag zur Beschlussfassung eingereicht wird. 

Zwischenzeitlich werden bilaterale Gespräche mit Waldbesitzern, BUND und Wanderern geführt, um auszuloten, wie aus einem Gegeneinander ein Miteinander werden kann. 

Wie Ihr seht, ist das Thema noch lange nicht "durch". Also lasst die "Fat Lady" ruhig in der Pilotentasche stecken 
Und wenn Ihr sie irgendwann anstecken solltet, vergesst bitte nicht, dass der eingeschlagene, vernünftige Weg mit sehr viel Arbeit verbunden sein wird. Aber eine Arbeit, die sich aus unserer Sicht lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2012)

@Präsi und alle anderen Aktiven

auch von mir noch ein herzliches *DANKE!*  für die ganze Arbeit, die ihr in den letzten Monaten geleistet habt, und euch auch weiterhin machen werdet. Ohne euch wäre das ganz schön in die Hose gegangen hier in Hessen!


----------



## nightprowler (9. Oktober 2012)

Die" MACHT" war mit uns Rebellen in dieser Schlacht,aber das Imperium hat noch einen starken Stützpunkt-BADENWÜRTENBERG genannt.

Ein tiefes Verlangen in mir ist,zu stürzen die dunkle Seite.

Das Ihr soweit sei, ich hoffe.

Uwe


----------



## franzam (9. Oktober 2012)

nightprowler schrieb:


> Die" MACHT" war mit uns Rebellen in dieser Schlacht,aber das Imperium hat noch einen starken Stützpunkt-BADENWÜRTENBERG genannt.
> 
> Ein tiefes Verlangen in mir ist,zu stürzen die dunkle Seite.
> 
> ...



der Gedanke kam mir auch schon


----------



## Dunkeltourer (9. Oktober 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wie geht es nun weiter?
> Die formulierten Gesetzestext-Vorschläge werden nun einer juristischen Prüfung im Ministerium unterzogen und einige Formulierungen evtl. noch mal etwas abgewandelt. Es wurde jedoch zugesichert, dass dabei aber das jeweilige Ziel der Formulierung erhalten bleiben soll.
> Anschließend wird die Vorlage noch einmal in das Kabinett zur Anhörung gegeben bevor sie dann in den Landtag zur Beschlussfassung eingereicht wird.



Bekommen die RT-Teilnehmer den überarbeiteten Text zwischendurch (etwa vor der Kabinettsvorlage) nochmal zu Gesicht?

Ansonsten: Super Ergebnis.  
Auch ich habe das so nicht zu hoffen gewagt.


----------



## f.topp (9. Oktober 2012)

Dimb rocks!! Großes Lob an Präsi, HelmutK und alle anderen, sowie die ganze MTB-communty.
Das Ergebniss ist der Hammer. Eine Wegbreitenregelung wurde verhindert! Und wenn Hessenforst tatsächlich seine harte Haltung aufgegeben hat besteht zu dem Hoffnung das in Zukunft auch viele Legalisierungsprojekte eine Chance haben.


----------



## powderJO (10. Oktober 2012)

bei allem bitte nicht vergessen, was präsi hier geschrieben hat:



> Jetzt ist es unser aller Aufgabe, die Trail Rules nicht nur weiterhin zu leben, sondern auch andere von unserer Bikephilosophie zu überzeugen. Auf die Reise mitzunehmen. Aktiv an Lösungen in feststellbaren Problembereichen mitzuarbeiten.



wir sind jetzt tatsächlich auch in der pflicht zu beweisen, dass das, was ich und viele andere hier in zig kommentaren mmer wieder betont haben, stimmt: wir sind keine rücksichtlosen rambos und wir tun  alles dafür, dass sich die trailrules und das gebot der gegenseitigen rücksichtsnahme bei allen bikern in den köpfen festsetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (10. Oktober 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> bei allem bitte nicht vergessen, was präsi hier geschrieben hat:
> 
> 
> 
> wir sind jetzt tatsächlich auch in der pflicht zu beweisen, dass das, was ich und viele andere hier in zig kommentaren mmer wieder betont haben, stimmt: wir sind keine rücksichtlosen rambos und wir tun alles dafür, dass sich die trailrules und das gebot der gegenseitigen rücksichtsnahme bei allen bikern in den köpfen festsetzt.


----------



## sipaq (10. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir ein dickes dankeschön an die DIMB (schön, dass meine Beitrags-Euro sich bei Euch bezahlt machen) und an alle Beteiligten hier, die im kleinen wie im großen mit dafür gesorgt haben, dass wir Biker ordentlich Lärm gemacht haben (siehe Petition).


----------



## spinner69 (10. Oktober 2012)

http://www.forstpraxis.de/neues-waldgesetz-hessen-formulierung-fuer-betretungsrechte-gefunden


----------



## axisofjustice (10. Oktober 2012)

http://blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2012/10/10/rucksicht-statt-bike-verbot/


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Oktober 2012)

Das Schlimme an der Diskussion sind wirklich die Scheuklappen, mit denen jeder seinen eigenen Kosmos betrachtet. Ein Sinnbild unserer Gesellschaft. Da regen sich Fußgänger über Radler auf, Radler über Fußgänger, Autofahrer über alle und die Reiter sind mittendrin. Der Fußgänger, der nach seinem Spaziergang wieder in seiner A-Klasse sitzt, hat soeben noch Radlern breit mit seinem Frauchen den Weg versperrt, die dann eng und vollkommen wahnwitzig an ihm vorbeifuhren. Und nun im Auto auf der Landstraße werden die Rennradler geschnitten, weil man nun den Größeren hat und die einem keine freie Fahrt gewähren.  Jeder, der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, aus welcher Sicht auch immer, sollte einmal in die Schuhe des anderen schlüpfen. Der Fußgänger wird am Bergabfahren sicher seine kindliche Freude wieder entdecken, die er früher am Hügel der Dorfschule mal kannte. Der Radler wird erkennen wie schnell es einem Fußgänger vorkommt, wenn ein Radler mit 25 km/h vorbeikommt. So entstehen auch die hohen Geschwindigkeitsangaben in der Diskussion. Ein Radler mit 20 - 25 km/h kommt den Leuten vor, als fahre er 60. Kommt ein Auto mit 40 vorbei, denken sie, der fährt 20. Ich wandere gerne (Allgäu, Madeira, Taunus) und wenn ich das tue, dann gehe ich am Wegesrand. Auf dem MTB wird vor den Fußgängern gebremst und frühzeitig geklingelt. Im Auto heißt es nicht umsonst - mindestens 1,50m Abstand beim Überholen, andernfalls bleibt man dahinter. Schade, dass diese Gesellschaft heute von solchen Egozentrikern gebildet wird. Danke DIMB - habe es bisher nicht bereut, Mitglied geworden zu sein!


----------



## Pelto (15. Oktober 2012)

Wahre Worte Dennis, denkt mal nach was kostet es einem wenn man Berg ab auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit abbremst um Fussgänger zu überholen. Ich brauch 3-4 Kurbelumdrehungen um wieder auf Endgeschwindigkeit zu kommen und alle sind glücklich. Ein nettes Danke an die die Platz gemacht haben und weiter gehts. 
Viele Wanderer freuen sich dann auf einmal Radfahrer zu treffen.


----------



## Feldbergtour (16. Oktober 2012)

Absolut richtig, Dennis und Pelto! Wenn ich als Fußgänger im Taunus unterwegs bin, wundere ich mich regelmäßig, wie wenig sich Radfahrer vorstellen können (oder wie wenig es Radfahrer interessiert), wenn man als Fußgänger mit 30+ Sachen auf Schotterwegen von Radfahrern überholt wird. Noch dazu wenn Radfahrer nebeneinander fahren, 3/4 des Weges einnehmen, und nicht grüßen und sondern den Fußgäger als Hindernis begreifen. 

Das Vorgehen der DIMB und die Schwerpunkte des runden Tischs sind absolut richtig. Es kommt auf gegenseitige Rücksicht, Respekt und Fairness an, anstatt auf Verbote. Das heißt nicht nur, dass Verbote Unsinn sind, sondern auch, dass alle Nutzer des Waldes gegenseitige Rücksicht, Respekt und Fairness bei Begegnungen im Wald leben müssen, natürlich einschließlich der Radfahrer. Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob man sich nett begegnet, abbremst (und wenn es eng ist anhält!), Wanderer vorläßt, freundlich grüßt oder nicht. Leute wie euch, Dennis und Pelto und alle die sich den Trail Rules verbunden fühlen und diese bei den täglichen Begegnungen im Wald mit Leben füllen, brauchts mehr auf den hessischen Trails.


----------



## mkolb (16. Oktober 2012)

Feldbergtour schrieb:


> Leute wie euch, Dennis und Pelto und alle die sich den Trail Rules verbunden fühlen und diese bei den täglichen Begegnungen im Wald mit Leben füllen, brauchts mehr auf den hessischen Trails.



Hallo,
wie will man das aber den vielen anderen beibringen, egal ob Radfahrer, Wanderer, Reiter, Autofahrer, etc. ? Es sind nicht alle in Verbände organisiert, es lesen nicht alle hier im Forum, vielen ist es egal. 

Ich bin Tourenleiter beim ADFC und bei meinen Touren (MTB + RR) gebe ich diese Regeln auch weiter. Ich verhalte mich auch entsprechend. 
Wie kommuniziert man das an andere weiter und vor allem, wie wird es verinnerlicht ?

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Tofi02 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,



mkolb schrieb:


> Wie kommuniziert man das an andere weiter und vor allem, wie wird es verinnerlicht ?



das ist nicht einfach und bei einigen - wenn ich mir einige Begegnungen mit anderen meist jüngeren MTB-Fahrern in Erinnerung rufe - ist sicher auch schon der Zug abgefahren.

Ich bin ja nun schon etwas älter und habe eigene Kinder, die mittlerweile in einem Alter ( 11 u. 13 J. ) sind, gemeinsam von Zeit zu Zeit eine Tour zu fahren. Dabei achte ich darauf und das ist meine erzieherische Verantwortung, das die Jungs sich "Rule-konform" verhalten und ich auch erläutere, warum das so sein sollte. Natürlich muss ich dann auch mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. 

Wenn jeder in seinem kleinen Umfeld sich ein wenig einsetzt und z.B. auch bei gemeinsamen Touren ggf. ein Fehlverhalten anderer kritisiert, sollte dies auf längere Sicht zu einer größeren Akzeptanz führen. Natürlich wird es immer schwarze Schafe geben, aber gut...

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## franzam (16. Oktober 2012)

Das ist die Gretchenfrage! Wie bringe ich es einer gewissen Klientel bei?
 Da kriegt man als Antwort schon mal " Halts Maul Alter..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Beim Nationalpark Marathon in Scuol/Ch gab´s dieses Jahr ein absolut nachahmenswertes Startgeschenk:









Da sollten sich die Marathons in Willingen und Kirchzarten mal ein Bespiel nehmen.

Robert


----------



## f.topp (16. Oktober 2012)

Ne Glocke mit Dimblogo wäre cool. Finde dieses "Anbauteil" noch viel zu wenig verbreitet bei MTBs.


----------



## GrrIngo (17. Oktober 2012)

f.topp schrieb:


> Ne Glocke mit Dimblogo wäre cool. Finde dieses "Anbauteil" noch viel zu wenig verbreitet bei MTBs.



Stimmt... Auf einer kleinen Tour im Kaiserwinkel hat man uns schon mal pauschal gefragt, warum unsere Bikes denn keine Klingel hätten... Wir haben uns nur angeschaut - und gemeinsam dann ein kleines Bing von der Klingel losgelassen. Gab ein überraschtes Gelächter aller Beteiligten


----------



## OPM (17. Oktober 2012)

(Hervorhebungen von mir)


Feldbergtour schrieb:


> Noch dazu wenn Radfahrer nebeneinander fahren, 3/4 des Weges einnehmen, *und nicht grüßen* und sondern den Fußgäger als Hindernis begreifen.


 


Feldbergtour schrieb:


> Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob man sich nett begegnet, abbremst (und wenn es eng ist anhält!), Wanderer vorläßt,* freundlich grüßt* oder nicht.



Die DIMB-Trailrules unterschreibe ich ja gerne (weil zweckmäßig), aber was hat es denn mit diesem Frl. Rottenmeier-Syndrom auf sich, daß hier von einigen über die vernünftige gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hinaus andauernd willkürlich ausgedachtes Rumgehampel sog. gutbürgerlichen Umgangs ("Formen sind kein leerer Wahn"!) eingefordert werden?

Soll ich demnächst noch meinen Helm ziehen?


----------



## MaV3RiX (17. Oktober 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Beim Nationalpark Marathon in Scuol/Ch gab´s dieses Jahr ein absolut nachahmenswertes Startgeschenk:


 

ich hab zwar schon eine klingel, aber so eine graubünden-klingel hätte ich auch gern


----------



## Das_Playmobil (17. Oktober 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> (Hervorhebungen von mir)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Freundlichkeit entwaffnet


----------



## rayc (17. Oktober 2012)

MaV3RiX schrieb:


> ich hab zwar schon eine klingel, aber so eine graubünden-klingel hätte ich auch gern



Mit Klingeln ist es so eine Sache.

Es gibt durchaus Leute, die Klingeln als Aggression (Drängeln) wahrnehmen.
Besonders wenn mehrmals geklingelt wird.
Andere wiederum fragen, warum man denn nicht klingelt.

Ich grüße lieber und frage gegebenenfalls ob ich passieren kann.
Klar muss ich hierzu stärker das Tempo reduzieren im Vergleich zur einer Klingel.
Die meisten Wanderer machen sowieso Platz wenn sie einen Wahrnehmen oder spätestens wenn sie gegrüßt werden.

ray


----------



## MaV3RiX (17. Oktober 2012)

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. wobei sich die meisten spaziergänger ja immer beschweren, wenn man ohne zu klingeln an ihnen vorbeirauscht. auf trails mit wanderern regelt sich das meistens von selbst (die bemerken einen eh bevor man da ist und man hat genug zeit zum grüßen/bedanken), aber auf der forstautobahn gehts nicht ohne klingel. da gehts dann auch weniger ums platzmachen, sondern eher um die ankündigung, damit sich die leute nicht erschrecken. wenn abends die läufergruppen unterwegs sind und man "sturm"klingelt, hört man aber schon mal ein "ist ja gut". solang es aber noch nicht alle mitbekommen haben, klingel ich halt weiter. besser als wenn einem einer vors rad rennt.


----------



## Kelme (17. Oktober 2012)

Was meist gut kommt: Ein freundlich gerufenes "Pallim pallim".
Der Rest ist Erinnerung an den Sketch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (17. Oktober 2012)

wie wÃ¤re es â  statt hier immer wieder das gleiche durchzukauen â  unsere in hessen gemeinsam gewonnenen erfahrungen im mobilmachen dazu zu nutzen, bestehende 2-meter-regeln zu kippen?


----------



## franzam (17. Oktober 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie wÃ¤re es â  statt hier immer wieder das gleiche durchzukauen â  unsere in hessen gemeinsam gewonnenen erfahrungen im mobilmachen dazu zu nutzen, bestehende 2-meter-regeln zu kippen?



Wer nimmt es in die Hand? Ich glaube fast nicht, dass die DIMB Vorstandschaft die Zeit und Energie hat mit gleichen Elan sofort weiter zu    machen.
AuÃerdem bedarf es sicherlich eines grÃ¶Ãeren Aufwands (WÃ¤hlerstimmen) ein bestehendes Gesetz zu Ã¤ndern, als eine geplante Neufassung umzubiegen


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Oktober 2012)

Eintag bei Facebook "Open Trails! Kein Bikeverbot in Hessen" vom 10 Oktober 2012:


> Das Ergebnis des Runden Tischs wird von allen Parteien des Landtags einhellig begrüßt, egal ob in der Regierung oder in der Opposition vertreten.
> 
> Aber ich möchte heute und an dieser Stelle den beiden hessischen Oppositionsparteien - SPD u
> nd Bündnis 90/Die Grünen - das Ergebnis des Runden Tischs ganz besonders ans Herz legen, denn beide Parteien sind in Baden-Württemberg Regierungsparteien und dort gibt es noch eine bundesweit einzigartige Wegbreitenregelung. Wir fordern seit Jahren die Abschaffung dieser überholten Regelung. Und wir können uns sehr gut daran erinnern, dass es in Baden-Württemberg zwei Parteien gab, die uns in ihrer langjährigen Oppositionsarbeit immer wieder ihre Unterstützung bei der Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regelung in Baden-Württemberg zugesagt haben.
> ...


----------



## HelmutK (17. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Wer nimmt es in die Hand? Ich glaube fast nicht, dass die DIMB Vorstandschaft die Zeit und Energie hat mit gleichen Elan *sofort* weiter zu    machen.



Danke für das Verständnis  Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber die letzten Wochen und Monate gingen kräftemäßig an die Substanz und lassen sich nicht so einfach wegstecken, ganz abgesehen davon, dass Hessen trotz der bisher guten Ergebnisse des Runden Tischs noch nicht als abgehakt bezeichnet werden kann. 

Wir sind uns durchaus bewusst, dass mit den bisherigen Entwicklungen in Hessen die Erwartungshaltung der Szene an die DIMB gewachsen sind. Ba-Wü ist und bleibt ein schmerzender Stachel, den wir im Auge und Gedächtnis behalten werden. Aber um diesen zu ziehen, wird eine enorme Kraftanstrengung erforderlich sein, die momentan (*noch*) nicht zu leisten wäre


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe auch seit ca. 2 Jahren eine Klingel. Klar, ich hasse den Anblick an meinem schönen Cotic, aber es macht Sinn! Erstens war ich das Gerufe leid, denn es wird von Spaziergängern verständlicher Weise erst wahrgenommen, wenn es schon zu spät ist. Und zweitens ist es ein ganz eindeutiges Signal für ein Fahrrad. Rufen kann ja Gott weiß was sein. Eine andere Wandergruppe, Jogger? Was immer! Das Klingeln identifiziert ganz klar das Zweirad. Natürlich hören das auch manche zu spät. Aber es ist besser, als alles andere.


----------



## mkolb (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe seit Jahren schon eine kleine Bimmel am Rad, sogar incl. Kompass. Das ist ein Notnavigationssystem. Sieht gut aus, ist natürlich in jeder Hinsicht praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich habe auch seit ca. 2 Jahren eine Klingel. Klar, ich hasse den Anblick an meinem schönen Cotic, aber es macht Sinn! Erstens war ich das Gerufe leid, denn es wird von Spaziergängern verständlicher Weise erst wahrgenommen, wenn es schon zu spät ist. Und zweitens ist es ein ganz eindeutiges Signal für ein Fahrrad. Rufen kann ja Gott weiß was sein. Eine andere Wandergruppe, Jogger? Was immer! Das Klingeln identifiziert ganz klar das Zweirad. Natürlich hören das auch manche zu spät. Aber es ist besser, als alles andere.


...möge die Macht mit Dir sein, aber Sinn kann sich nur ergeben. Unabhängig davon was die Angelsachsen behaupten...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Oktober 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...möge die Macht mit Dir sein, aber Sinn kann sich nur ergeben. Unabhängig davon was die Angelsachsen behaupten...


Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## OPM (18. Oktober 2012)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUjjFETMTxE"]Stop Making Sense Original Trailer - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. Oktober 2012)

OPM schrieb:


> Stop Making Sense Original Trailer - YouTube



Das habe ich nun verstanden! Was sagt das nun über mich aus?  _Pop_! _Goes_ the Weasel!! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfYoNPJcN30"]Pop Goes the Weasel - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2012)

Gut!

Zurück zum Thema, wann gibt es die Freiheit-für-Hessen-Klingel von der DIMB?


----------



## ciao heiko (18. Oktober 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Aber um diesen zu ziehen, wird eine enorme Kraftanstrengung erforderlich sein, die momentan (*noch*) nicht zu leisten wäre




Auch mir ist die 2m Regelung ein Dorn im Auge.

Wenn ich euch in dieser Sache unterstützen soll, dann gebt mir Bescheid inwieweit ich nützlich sein kann.


ciao heiko


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Danke für das Verständnis  Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber die letzten Wochen und Monate gingen kräftemäßig an die Substanz und lassen sich nicht so einfach wegstecken, ganz abgesehen davon, dass Hessen trotz der bisher guten Ergebnisse des Runden Tischs noch nicht als abgehakt bezeichnet werden kann.
> 
> Wir sind uns durchaus bewusst, dass mit den bisherigen Entwicklungen in Hessen die Erwartungshaltung der Szene an die DIMB gewachsen sind. Ba-Wü ist und bleibt ein schmerzender Stachel, den wir im Auge und Gedächtnis behalten werden. Aber um diesen zu ziehen, wird eine enorme Kraftanstrengung erforderlich sein, die momentan (*noch*) nicht zu leisten wäre



verstehe ich. es ging mir aber nicht darum, gleich und sofort zu starten, sondern uns alle daran zu erinnern, dass es da noch baustellen gibt, die aufzuarbeiten wären ....  

ich fände es auch taktisch nicht geschickt, jetzt eine neue kampagne zu starten, solange der sack in hessen nicht endgültig zu ist - aber gedanklich beschäftigen damit kann man sich ja schon mal... sollte man zum beispieldie gleichen wege gehen (petition) oder macht man es anders etc ...


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2012)

Der Fall liegt hier leider etwas anders. Es ist vermutlich einfacher einen Gesetzesentwurf zu ändern als ein bestehendes Gesetz. So richtig Rückenwind von der grün-roten Regierung verspürt hier kein Radfahrer. Es gab ja die Initiative eines SPD-MdL, die aber immer wieder auf Granit gestossen ist, bzw wegen so wichtiger Dinge wie unterirdische Bahnhöfe aus dem Bewusstsein verschwunden sind.

Aber evtl könnten die lokalen IGs da mal vorsichtig nachhaken?


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Der Fall liegt hier leider etwas anders. Es ist vermutlich einfacher einen Gesetzesentwurf zu ändern als ein bestehendes Gesetz.



eben deshalb könnte sich jeder ja schon mal überlegen, wie man es unter diesem voraussetzungen schafft, mindestens soviel druck auf die entscheider aufzubauen wie hier, um zum startzeitpunkt x gerüstet zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt!


----------



## Sarrois (19. Oktober 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Der Fall liegt hier leider etwas anders. Es ist vermutlich einfacher einen Gesetzesentwurf zu ändern als ein bestehendes Gesetz. So richtig Rückenwind von der grün-roten Regierung verspürt hier kein Radfahrer. Es gab ja die Initiative eines SPD-MdL, die aber immer wieder auf Granit gestossen ist, bzw wegen so wichtiger Dinge wie unterirdische Bahnhöfe aus dem Bewusstsein verschwunden sind.
> 
> Aber evtl könnten die lokalen IGs da mal vorsichtig nachhaken?


 
Du hast auch die Macht und den Einfluß des Allmächtigennahtsieverein vergessen, siehe Rechberg


----------



## Athabaske (19. Oktober 2012)

das ist jetzt wirklich vollkommen ot, aber auf den kann man ja auch wirklich verzichten - da gibt es schöneres in der Gegend...


----------



## Sarrois (19. Oktober 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> das ist jetzt wirklich vollkommen ot, aber auf den kann man ja auch wirklich verzichten - da gibt es schöneres in der Gegend...


 
Das würde aber der Gegner sein, um die 2m Regel zu kippen

Wobei das eh nie passieren wird.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (19. Oktober 2012)

leute, wollt ihr nicht dafür besser einen getrennt thread aufmachen?


----------



## powderJO (3. November 2012)

wie sieht es aus bei uns in hessen? jemand neue infos?


----------



## HelmutK (7. November 2012)

So richtig viel Neues gibt es momentan nicht zu berichten. Aber es mehren sich Anzeichen, dass unsere Kampagne über die hessischen Grenzen hinaus Denkprozesse angestoßen hat, die wir sehr genau verfolgen. Aktuell z. B. eine Kleine Anfrage der Fraktion der Linken an die Bundesregierung, in der unter Nr. 15 bis 25 einige sehr interessante Fragen gestellt werden:

http://www2.kirstentackmann.de/uploads/121030_ka_2jahre_bwaldg.pdf

Selbstverständlich werden wir genau verfolgen, welche Antworten die Bundesregierung geben wird.


----------



## othu (8. November 2012)

Der Link geht nicht:



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /uploads/121030_ka_2jahre_bwaldg.pdf was not found on this server.


----------



## Sarrois (8. November 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Der Link geht nicht:


 
Guggschd du da..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (8. November 2012)

danke!


----------



## powderJO (8. November 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> So richtig viel Neues gibt es momentan nicht zu berichten. Aber es mehren sich Anzeichen, dass unsere Kampagne über die hessischen Grenzen hinaus Denkprozesse angestoßen hat, die wir sehr genau verfolgen. Aktuell z. B. eine Kleine Anfrage der Fraktion der Linken an die Bundesregierung, in der unter Nr. 15 bis 25 einige sehr interessante Fragen gestellt werden:
> 
> http://www2.kirstentackmann.de/uploads/121030_ka_2jahre_bwaldg.pdf
> 
> Selbstverständlich werden wir genau verfolgen, welche Antworten die Bundesregierung geben wird.



merci. ja, interessante fragestellung teilweise - vor allem zum verkehrssicherungsrecht und dem umweltgutachten bin ich auf die antworten gespannt (auch wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass sie nichtssagend und wenig detailliert sein wird, wie meistens bei solchen anfragen.)


----------



## Hebus (8. November 2012)

Die Fragen 19. bis 25. sollten endlich mal einheitlich und eindeutig geregelt werden. Das Gerichtsurteil vom 2.Okt. ist da ja schonmal ein guter Ansatzpunkt. Dieses Argument mit der Verkehrsicherungspflicht wird hier in der Gegend (Wuerzburg) auch gerne ins Feld gefuehrt. Dazu kommt noch das Problem, dass man auch noch mehrere Gesetze durchlesen muss, um sich einen vollstaendigen Ueberblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. November 2012)

Aufgrund welcher Rechtsgrundlage möchte man denn in Würzburg mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht argumentieren? ;-)

Das einzige Urteil, das mir bekannt wäre, dass etwas aus der Art geschlagen ist und daher für Verunsicherung unter den Waldbesitzern sorgte war das dem Urteil des BGH vom 02.10.2012, Az.: VI ZR 311/11 vorgehende Urteil des Saarländisches Oberlandesgericht Saarbrücken, 9. November 2011, Az: 1 U 177/10 - 46.
In erster Instanz am LG Saarbrücken, 3. März 2010, Az: 12 O 271/06 war die Welt auch noch in Ordnung (natürlich nicht für die Klägerseite bei diesem auch sehr tragischen Fall).


----------



## Hebus (8. November 2012)

Beschluss des Bayerischen Landtags vom 12.12.2001
betreffend Rad und Wanderwege (LT-Drs. 14/8339)

"Für Privatwege finden die Regelungen des BayStrWG keine Anwendung. Die Unterhal-
tungsaufgaben und damit auch die Verkehrssicherungspflichten obliegen dem jeweiligen
Eigentümer oder Pächter des betreffenden Grundbesitzes.
Bei Privatwegen in der freien Natur, insbesondere bei privaten Feld- und Waldwegen,
die tatsächlich auch allgemein benutzt werden, richtet sich die zulässige Benutzung
nach der Zustimmung oder Duldung des Verfügungsberechtigten (vgl. Nr. II der VwV zu
§ 1 StVO). Anderenfalls ist Radfahren im Rahmen des verfassungsrechtlich in Art. 141
Abs. 3 Satz 1 Bayer. Verfassung verankerten naturschutzrechtlichen Betretungsrechts
nach Art. 23 Abs. 1 Satz 1 und Art. 25 Abs. 2 Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz (BayNatSchG)
nur auf Wegen erlaubt, die sich dafür eignen. ..."

Das Fass will ich jetzt hier aber nicht auf machen. Geht ja hier um Hessen und nicht um Bayern. Aber wie dem den Befuerwortern des hessischen Waldgestztes auch, werden hier gerne irgendwelche Dinge in Feld gefuehrt, die man dann in muehseliger Kleinarbeit erstmal wieder zerlegen muss. Dies mal kompakter zu fassen wuerde einiges einfacher machen. Das da oben war grade einfach nur ein Absatz den ich grade zur Hand hatte. Wenn man sowas vorgesetzt bekommt, dann muss man halt erstmal schauen. Das war alles, was ich sagen wollte.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. November 2012)

Hier ist gerade nicht so viel los... dann können wir evtl. doch etwas abschweifen.

Beschluss des Bayerischen Landtags vom 12.12.2001
betreffend Rad und Wanderwege (LT-Drs. 14/8339)

Irgendwie bringt uns das Dokument nicht viel weiter...

Aber auch in den obigen Ausführungen kann man wohl kaum eine Rechtsgrundlage für Beschränkungen zum Radfahren sehen.

Wenn jemand seiner Verkehrssicherungspflicht nicht nachkommt, kann er deswegen jedenfalls in Bayern das Betretungsrecht nicht einschränken und über diesen Weg das Grundrecht nach Art. 141  Abs. 3 BV unterlaufen.

Gruß

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (8. November 2012)

Naja, die Kiste laeuft oft etwas anders. Die Waldbesitzer (privat oder oeffenlich) sagen, dass sie "wild" angelegte Pfade nicht dulden koennen. Weil mit der Duldung wuerde ja auch eine Sicherungspflicht einher gehen. Dieses koenne man aber so schon kaum leisten, desshalb macht man alles andere zu.
In diesem Zuge werden auch gerne mal Pfade und Wege gesperrt, die schon "immer" existiert haben. Ich beziehe mich also nicht auf das wilde anlegen von neuen Trails.


----------



## HelmutK (8. November 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> Naja, die Kiste laeuft oft etwas anders. Die Waldbesitzer (privat oder oeffenlich) sagen, dass sie "wild" angelegte Pfade nicht dulden koennen. Weil mit der Duldung wuerde ja auch eine Sicherungspflicht einher gehen. Dieses koenne man aber so schon kaum leisten, desshalb macht man alles andere zu.
> In diesem Zuge werden auch gerne mal Pfade und Wege gesperrt, die schon "immer" existiert haben. Ich beziehe mich also nicht auf das wilde anlegen von neuen Trails.



Eine immer wieder angeführte und doch grundlegend falsche Darstellung der Rechtslage (man könnte auch von Verdrehung der Rechtslage spreche), mit der wir uns in der DIMB seit Jahren herumschlagen. Was der BGH jetzt mit seinem Urteil

http://www.pressrelations.de/new/standard/result_main.cfm?aktion=jour_pm&r=509575

klar gestellt hat, ist schon im Gesetz angelegt

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Anmerkungen_zum_Grundsatz_auf_eigenen_Gefahr.pdf

Der Wald wird überall - egal ob auf oder abseits von Wegen - auf eigene Gefahr betreten oder befahren. Einiges dazu haben wir schon auf der DIMB Homepage veröffentlicht, aber sicherlich werden wir dazu noch mehr Aufklärung betreiben müssen.


----------



## Hebus (8. November 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Eine immer wieder angeführte und doch grundlegend falsche Darstellung der Rechtslage (man könnte auch von Verdrehung der Rechtslage spreche), mit der wir uns in der DIMB seit Jahren herumschlagen. Was der BGH jetzt mit seinem Urteil



Jup, genau das ist das Problem. Sowas kostet einen viel Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## Pelto (8. November 2012)

Wege Sicherungspflicht im Wald, da wird das ja buchstäblich zum Paragraphen Wald. Wegesicherungspflicht für Mountainbiker ist wie Wegesicherungspflicht für Bergsteiger die auf den Mount Everest wollen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. November 2012)

Pressemitteilung von Bündnis90/Die Grünen:



> *8. November 2012
> 
> PRESSEMITTEILUNG
> 
> ...



Es geht der Landesregierung also nicht um mehr Naturschutz sondern die Interessen der Waldbesitzer !


----------



## Hebus (9. November 2012)

Na, war doch abzusehen. Der Bannwaldschutz wurde ja damals extra aufgehoben, damit man die neue Startbahn des Frankfurter Flughafens bauen konnte. Zum einen haette man das sicher auch mit dem Gesetz irgendwie loesen koennen, zum anderen haette man nach dem Bau das Gesetz wieder in Kraft treten lassen koennen. Aber nein, es wurde einfach nur abgeschafft / total aufgeweicht.
Das bei dem neuen Waldgesetz was vernueftiges bei raus kommt, glaub ich auch erst, wenn es soweit ist. Das Thema ist jetzt erstmal aus den Medien raus und es ist bald Weihnachten. Und genau dann soll das neue Gesetz kommen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. November 2012)

Hebus schrieb:


> ...
> In diesem Zuge werden auch gerne mal Pfade und Wege gesperrt, die schon "immer" existiert haben. ...



Wisst Ihr schon wie Ihr mit dieser Situation umgehen wollt?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (9. November 2012)

_Es geht der Landesregierung also nicht um mehr Naturschutz sondern die Interessen der Waldbesitzer !_

diese erkenntnis kommt dir erst jetzt?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (9. November 2012)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> _Es geht der Landesregierung also nicht um mehr Naturschutz sondern die Interessen der Waldbesitzer !_
> 
> diese erkenntnis kommt dir erst jetzt?



Das war von Anfang an klar, dass die _Waldbesitzer_ geschützt werden sollen 
Nur, dass der Antrag von Bündnis90/Die Grünen im Ausschuss des Landtages so unverholen frech abgelehnt wurde, finde ich schon ein wenig dreist. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie weit die Macht der Lobbisten reicht. Mehr Naturschutz hätte nämlich weniger Profit für die _Waldbesitzer_ bedeutet.


----------



## faulpelz (9. November 2012)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Mehr Naturschutz hätte nämlich weniger Profit für die _Waldbesitzer_ bedeutet.



Von welchem Profit sprichst Du denn?

Der durchschnittliche Profit in der Waldbewirtschaftung liegt bei 0 - 3 % (über 100 Jahre). Ohne dass eine Kalamität (Sturm, Schneebruch, Borkenkäfer etc) eingerechnet ist. Viele Waldbewirtschafter arbeiten in IHREM Wald, weil sie ihn weitergeben/vererben wollen, nicht wegen dem geringen Profit. 
Erzähl doch mal irgendeinem anderen Industriezweig, dass er für 1 - 3 % arbeiten soll... Und wirf ihm dann Profitgeilheit vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (9. November 2012)

Wen das so ist, brauchen wir auch keine Forstautobahnen, Holzlagerplätze, Rückegassen und sonstiges. Der Aufwand /Materialeinsatz, bzw. Verzinsung gibt einen sehr schlechten Rentabilitätsfaktor ? 

->Da hätte man ja man mehr verdient, wenn man Flowtrails, Pumptracks, Northshores anlegt und eine Benutzungsgebühr verlangt


----------



## micha555 (10. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> ->Da hätte man ja man mehr verdient, wenn man Flowtrails, Pumptracks, Northshores anlegt und eine Benutzungsgebühr verlangt



Es wundert mich sowieso, dass es nicht mehr Bikeparks gibt!


----------



## faulpelz (10. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Wen das so ist, brauchen wir auch keine Forstautobahnen, Holzlagerplätze, Rückegassen und sonstiges. Der Aufwand /Materialeinsatz, bzw. Verzinsung gibt einen sehr schlechten Rentabilitätsfaktor ?



Wenn man wie ein BWLer denkt, ja.

Viele (gerade private) Waldbesitzer/bewirtschafter haben noch viel mehr Motive, als Profit. Sie wollen zB etwas, das sie vererbt bekommen haben, in einem guten Zustand weitergeben. 

Und in den wenigsten Fällen ist ein unbewirtschafteter Wald der bessere. Stichworte dazu: Artenvielfalt, Holz als Substitut, Co² Senke, Trinkwasser, Hangschutzwälder, Erholungsmöglichkeit (es soll Menschen geben, die sich gar nicht von der "Forstautobahn" wegbewegen wollen), und und und


----------



## oldrizzo (10. November 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Und in den wenigsten Fällen ist ein unbewirtschafteter Wald der bessere. Stichworte dazu: Artenvielfalt, Holz als Substitut, Co² Senke, Trinkwasser, Hangschutzwälder, Erholungsmöglichkeit (es soll Menschen geben, die sich gar nicht von der "Forstautobahn" wegbewegen wollen), und und und



sicher? im un-, bzw. wenig bewirtschafteten teil des nationalpark bayrischer wald sieht das eigentlich sehr gut aus. zunahme der Artenvielfalt, Rückgang der borkenkäferpopulation, etc.


----------



## MissQuax (10. November 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Und in den wenigsten Fällen ist ein unbewirtschafteter Wald der bessere.  nicht von der "Forstautobahn" wegbewegen wollen), und und und



Ach ja, der Mensch macht es also besser als Mutter Natur??? Na wie gut, daß es uns, die Krone der Schöpfung, gibt, damit wir der Natur zeigen können, wie ein guter Wald auszusehen hat!


----------



## faulpelz (10. November 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Mensch macht es also besser als Mutter Natur??? Na wie gut, daß es uns, die Krone der Schöpfung, gibt, damit wir der Natur zeigen können, wie ein guter Wald auszusehen hat!



Liebe Bruchpilotin,

der Mensch macht es nicht besser, aber gerade die kleinen Waldflächen im Privatwald mit ihren unterschiedlichen Bewirtschaftungsstadien und -formen bieten mehr Vielfalt als ein relativ lange gleichförmiger Hochwald (der zugegeben oft auch anthropogen geprägt ist).
Und davon ab habe ich ja noch andere Aspekte genannt, die ich wichtig finde.

Lg


----------



## MissQuax (10. November 2012)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Und in den wenigsten Fällen ist ein unbewirtschafteter Wald der bessere. Stichworte dazu: Artenvielfalt, Holz als Substitut, Co² Senke, Trinkwasser, Hangschutzwälder, Erholungsmöglichkeit (es soll Menschen geben, die sich gar nicht von der "Forstautobahn" wegbewegen wollen), und und und



Hallo faulpelz,

in meinen Augen ist es einfach so, daß der Mensch hinsichtlich  der von dir genannten Punkte (Artenvielfalt, CO2, Trinkwasser, Hangschutz) nur versucht, durch "Bewirtschaftung" die Probleme wieder zu lösen, die er selbst vorher verursacht hat! Der Mensch greift "regulierend" ein, weil er das natürliche System aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt und mit den Folgen hadert.

Die Natur braucht den Menschen nicht, der Mensch aber die Natur! 

Gruß, MissQuax


----------



## jan84 (11. November 2012)

Erfreuliches aus Gießen:

Grünes Licht für Mountainbiker am Schiffenberg


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. November 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Erfreuliches aus Gießen:
> 
> Grünes Licht für Mountainbiker am Schiffenberg



ich zitiere mal kurz aus dem artikel:
_"Um die Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens auf Flora und Fauna zu überwachen, hat die Stadt auch ein ökologisches Begleitgutachten in Auftrag gegeben, dessen Ergebnisse überraschen: Auf der bereits etablierten und oft befahrenen Strecke gab es im Vergleich zu einem gleich großen, unbefahrenen Raum keine Schädigung der Natur, sondern die Nutzung hatte sogar positive Auswirkungen. Beispielsweise kämen bestimmte Vogelarten durch den freiliegenden Waldboden besser an Laufkäfer heran. »Das kann einem jetzt gefallen oder nicht, ist aber eine Tatsache«, meinte der Förster." _

dieser passus erfreut zwar, macht aber auch deutlich, wie beliebig man die auswirkungen des bikens auf die ach so schwächliche natur auslegen kann (stichwort bodenverdichtung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillibebek (14. November 2012)

Mal eine generelle Frage zu Hessen:

In BaWü gilt ja diese ominöse 2-Meter-Regel. Habe recherchiert, aber nichts genaues dazu gefunden. Gilt das Gesetz auch in Hessen?


----------



## micha555 (14. November 2012)

Solche und ähnliche Fragen beantwortet zuverlässig die DIMB Seite ;-)
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage

Die 2m Regel gilt in Hessen nicht!


----------



## tillibebek (15. November 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Solche und ähnliche Fragen beantwortet zuverlässig die DIMB Seite ;-)
> http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage
> 
> Die 2m Regel gilt in Hessen nicht!



ok, thx! guter tipp.


----------



## Gaunt (30. November 2012)

Freie Fahrt 
http://www.echo-online.de/nachricht...Forst-baut-rund-300-Stellen-ab;art175,3454404

Endlich wieder Ruhe im Wald


----------



## franzam (30. November 2012)

Gaunt schrieb:


> Freie Fahrt
> http://www.echo-online.de/nachricht...Forst-baut-rund-300-Stellen-ab;art175,3454404
> 
> Endlich wieder Ruhe im Wald



Das ist ein Trugschluss. Es werde ja nur die Arbeiter wegrationlisiert. Dafür kommen dann ein paar neue Forstmeister, die wieder den Obermotz spielen dürfen


----------



## jojo (30. November 2012)

"...Ziel sei es, den Landesbetrieb effizient und leistungsfähig aufzustellen. Künftig könnten manche Arbeiten, etwa die Holzernte, verstärkt an externe Firmen vergeben werden."
Übelstes Outsourcing. Da werden Arbeitsplätze abgebaut und bei Bedarf billig über Sub-Sub-Unternehmer eingekauft. Ich weiss nicht warum ich mich darüber freuen sollte.
Heute die anderen, morgen ich und übermorgen Du!

Saludos y Happy Trails,

J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (30. November 2012)

jojo schrieb:


> "Da werden Arbeitsplätze abgebaut und bei Bedarf billig über Sub-Sub-Unternehmer eingekauft


 
Lange blind durch den Wald gefahren? Wie wird wohl in den letzen (mindestens) 10 Jahren zunehmend (Forst-) Wirtschaft betrieben?


----------



## jojo (30. November 2012)

codit schrieb:


> Lange blind durch den Wald gefahren? Wie wird wohl in den letzen (mindestens) 10 Jahren zunehmend (Forst-) Wirtschaft betrieben?



Klar, einig! Ich finde es nur ziemlich sch** sse und extrem dumm wenn hier so ein De** meint er müsste das gut finden.
Und die Forstwirtschaft und ja nur "Peanuts", das Outsourcing ist ja in D seit Jahrzehnten das gängige Druckmittel um Löhne zu drücken. Nicht umsonst ist D Billiglohnland!

J.


----------



## Gaunt (3. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute. Nicht gleich Platzen. Das war ein Scherz!
Just nachdem das Gesetz (bei dem wir uns fragten wies kontrolliert werden soll) vermutlich entschärft wird werden 300 Stellen gestrichen. 

Ich will weder das einer seinen Job verliert oder das der Wald nur noch von Privaten weg gehackt wird. Auch mir ist der Staatsdiener mit en bissel Ökogewissen immer noch lieber als eine reine Profit orientierte "nach mir die Sintflut" Firma. Nochmal: Scherz! Ich habs nur eben nicht so mit political Correctness.


----------



## HelmutK (3. Dezember 2012)

Neu auf der Homepage der DIMB

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Rechtsstreit_Gemeinde_Biebertal_2012.pdf

Das ist zwar zeitlich schon eher eine olle Kamelle, über die ich unter anderem schon auf der letzten Jahreshauptversammlung berichtet hatte, aber irgendwie gehörte es noch für die Homepage aufgearbeitet 

Fairerweise muss man anmerken, dass die Gemeinde Biebertal auch Austragungsort des Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon ist und das Mountainbiken eigentlich gar nicht kategorisch verbieten wollte. Dementsprechend konnte der Rechtsstreit auch schnell und konstruktiv in unserem Sinne erledigt werden. Insofern gebührt der Gemeinde Biebertal auch ein Lob für die schnelle Einsicht


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallöle, liebe Leute,

wie uns der öffentlich zugängliche Server des hessischen Landtags verraten hat, ist der Gesetzesentwurf am Montag im Parlament eingereicht worden. 

Wir haben keine gravierenden Änderungen zu den Absprachen vom Runden Tisch feststellen können. Nun heisst es hoffen, dass der Entwurf dann auch so durch geht. 

Hier findet Ihr den Link zum Entwurf:

http://starweb.hessen.de/cgi-bin/we...inks.html&typ=drs&title=Drucksache&nb=18/6732

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## HelmutK (6. Dezember 2012)

Meine erste Einschätzung dazu:

Im Gesetzesentwurf wurden die Ergebnisse des zweiten Runden Tischs vollständig übernommen:

"§ 15 Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren

(2) Waldbesucherinnen und Waldbesucher haben aufeinander Rücksicht zu nehmen, damit eine gegenseitige Belästigung oder Behinderung vermieden wird. .......

(3) Radfahren, Reiten und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen ist im Wald auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gestattet, die von Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden und auf denen unter gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Fußgängerinnen und Fußgänger sowie Menschen, die auf einen Krankenfahrstuhl angewiesen sind, gebührt in der Regel der Vorrang."

In der Begründung dazu lesen wir u. a.:

"Das Gebot der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme bildet die Grundlage, um einen gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr ...... auf den Waldwegen zu ermöglichen. Von der Festlegung einer Mindestbreite für Waldwege für das Rad fahren ...... wurde abgesehen."

Auch wenn wir den Entwurf und seine Begründung noch genauer studieren und analysieren müssen, so liest sich das schon sehr gut und stimmt uns zufrieden. 

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/2/06732.pdf


----------



## HelmutK (6. Dezember 2012)

Und auch von Seiten des Waldbesitzerverbandes (Christian Raupach) werden versöhnliche Töne laut:

_Der Wald gehört den Waldeigentümern, aber er ist für alle da," betonte der Waldfachmann und kündigte an, den Dialog mit allen Organisationen, die am Runden Tisch im Hessischen Umweltministerium über das Waldgesetz diskutiert haben, auf Landesebene schon sehr bald wieder aufzunehmen.
_
Quelle: http://osthessen-news.de/H/1223878/...leistung-der-foerster-zu-wenig-honoriert.html


----------



## powderJO (6. Dezember 2012)

tönt gut. 


ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass gegenseitige rücksichtnahme auch von unserer seite wirklich von jedem in die tat umgesetzt wird. und ja, man kann auch andere biker, die von diesem gebot noch nix gehört haben (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann ) gerne noch mal darauf aufmerksam machen, wenn man zufällig zusammentrifft. 



und zum guten! schluss: noch mal danke an die dimb.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Dezember 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> ...
> http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/2/06732.pdf


 
Beachte: § 16 (4) 4.

Man 'entmische' die Fußgänger und Reiter auf die naturnahen Wege und die Biker auf die Forstautobahnen. 

Schon geil ... aber da werden erstmal 45.000 Unterschriften _gegen_ ein Gesetz mit den daraus für die Biker entstehenden Einschränkungen gesammelt ...


----------



## HelmutK (7. Dezember 2012)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Beachte: § 16 (4) 4.
> 
> Man 'entmische' die Fußgänger und Reiter auf die naturnahen Wege und die Biker auf die Forstautobahnen.
> 
> Schon geil ... aber da werden erstmal 45.000 Unterschriften _gegen_ ein Gesetz mit den daraus für die Biker entstehenden Einschränkungen gesammelt ...


 
Und was sollen uns diese Anmerkungen sagen 

Wenn man das Gesetz aufmerksam und im vollen Kontext liest, dann ist darin klargestellt, dass jede Maßnahme, egal ob Sperrung oder Entmischung, erforderlich sein muss und unter Berücksichtigung der örtlichen Verhältnisse das Betretungsrecht nicht unverhältnismäßig einschränken darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste für die Biker in Hessen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Dezember 2012)

§ 24 Abs. 5 Satz 1 HForstG (bisher)


> (5) Die untere Forstbehörde kann bei Vorliegen besonderer Verhältnisse im Einvernehmen mit dem Waldbesitzer zum Schutz der Waldbesucher, zur Entmischung des Reit-, Fahr- und Fußgängerverkehrs und zur Wahrung der schützenswerten Interessen des Waldbesitzers nichtöffentliche Straßen und Wege für einzelne Benutzungsarten einschränken oder sperren. ...



Hallo Robert,

eine Verschlechtung ist durch die auch im neuen Entwurf aufgenommene Befugnis zur Entmischung für uns Radfahrer nicht enthalten. Entsprechende Regelungen enthalten eigentlich alle Ländergesetze, wobei mit Fahrverkehr sehr viel mehr der mit den Pferden vorne dran gemeint und betroffen ist.
Bisher wurde von solchen Befugnissen nur selten rechtmäßig gebrauch gemacht.

Sollte man sich tatsächlich einmal über eine Entmischung wegen des Radverkehrs Gedanken machen, haben einige von uns etwas gehörig falsch gemacht.

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## Paul_FfM (7. Dezember 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Meine erste Einschätzung dazu:
> 
> Im Gesetzesentwurf wurden die Ergebnisse des zweiten Runden Tischs vollständig übernommen:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Habt Ihr gut gemacht am Runden Tisch. Dass die Ergebnisse jetzt  vom Ministerium so umgesetzt werden und auch die Begründung nicht mehr den Unfug aus dem Referentenentwurf enthält ist sehr gut. Ich denke, dass man mit der aktuellen Fassung gut leben kann. Hoffentlich geht die jetzt auch so durch's Parlament.

Grüße
P.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. Dezember 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> § 24 Abs. 5 Satz 1 HForstG (bisher)
> 
> 
> Hallo Robert,
> ...



Hallo Roland,

dann habe ich anscheinend überlesen, das bei der Planung einer evtl. anstehenden 'Entmischung' die DIMB als Interessenverband mit Sachverstand und Auftrag gehört wird bzw. mit am Tisch sitzt. 

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert

P.S.: Seid Ihr am 28.12. 'zufällig' wieder in Augsburg?


----------



## HelmutK (8. Dezember 2012)

Wir sind noch beim Auswerten des neuen Entwurfs, aber es deutet sich immer mehr an, dass damit ein deutlicher Richtungswechsel vollzogen wird. Lest Euch bitte noch einmal § 15 Abs. 4 des alten Entwurfs

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/HWaldG-E-Gesetzesentwurf.pdf

und unsere Ausführungen mit dem provokanten Titel "Die Rückkehr der Feudalherren" dazu

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...e_Stellungnahme_zum_Hessischen_Waldgesetz.pdf

durch. Dass diese Vorschrift jetzt aus dem neuen Gesetzesentwurf herausgefallen ist, ist das Eine. Viel interessanter sind jedoch die Ausführungen im Begründungsteil des neuen Gesetzesentwurfs zu § 15 auf den Seiten 36 und 37

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/2/06732.pdf

Ich sehe gerade in der Art und Weise, wie man jetzt mit dem Thema Veranstaltungen im Wald umgeht, eine sehr starke Veränderung. Hier wird die von vielen Seiten geäußerte Kritik an dem alten Entwurf aufgenommen und sehr konstruktiv und differenziert behandelt. Das ist bemerkenswert


----------



## sipaq (10. Dezember 2012)

Würde §15 Absatz 5, Satz 6 eigentlich dazu führen, dass geführte Touren eines kommerziellen Anbieters fortan einer Genehmigung bedürfen?


----------



## HelmutK (10. Dezember 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Würde §15 Absatz 5, Satz 6 eigentlich dazu führen, dass geführte Touren eines kommerziellen Anbieters fortan einer Genehmigung bedürfen?



Das was schon immer so und hat sich somit auch nicht geändert 

Nach § 14 Abs. 1 Bundeswaldgesetz und auch nach den Forst- und Waldgesetzen der einzelnen Bundesländer ist das Betreten des Waldes nur zum Zwecke der *Erholung* gestattet. Nach der Rechtsprechung rückt allerdings bei Anbietern von kommerziellen Touren der Erholungszweck in den Hintergrund und steht im Vordergrund das Interesse an der Erzielung von Einkünften.

Für Anbieter von kommerziellen Touren bedeutet das, dass sie grundsätzlich die Zustimmung der betroffenen Waldbesitzer benötigen, die diese nach eigenem Ermessen dann auch von der Zahlung eines Entgelts abhängig machen können. Dass das unbefriedigend ist und erhebliche praktische Problem mit sich bringt, ist unbestritten, zumal nur meisten Anbieter von kommerziellen dies nur nebenberuflich machen und davon auch nicht leben könnten. 

Bei der Abfassung unserer Stellungnahme zum ersten Gesetzesentwurf hatten wir uns dieses Problems angenommen. U. a. hatten wir folgende Formulierung gefordert:

"_Teilnehmern einer organisierten Veranstaltung steht das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach Art und Umfang der Veranstaltung und nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung der betroffenen Grundstücke nicht zu erwarten ist_."

In der Begründung hatten wir dazu ausgeführt:

"_Die Regelung entspricht Art. 27 BayNatSchG. Damit würde eine in der Praxis schon bewährte Regelung übernommen, die nach der Kommentierung wie folgt zu verstehen ist:

Eine organisierte Veranstaltung liegt dann vor, wenn ein gemeinsames Erholungsvorhaben in der freien Natur für eine Mehrheit von Personen
geplant wird, die über den Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis hinausgeht. Nicht unter die organisierte Veranstaltung fallen Familienausflüge und die spontane Bildung von Wandergruppen. (Engelhardt,
Naturschutzrecht in Bayern, Art. 27 Rdnr. 1)

Falls eine organisierte Veranstaltung vorliegt, ist das Betretungsrecht nicht ausgeschlossen. Vielmehr bleibt die Veranstaltung zulässig, wenn eine Beeinträchtigung der betroffenen Grundstücke nach Art und Umfang der Veranstaltung und nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht zu erwarten ist. Im Regelfalls besteht das Betretungsrecht daher bei naturkundlichen Führungstouren oder Betriebswanderungen in kleineren Gruppen. Lehrausritte können gleichfalls zulässig sein.. Nicht gedeckt sind dagegen solche organsierten Veranstaltungen, die mit Wahrscheinlichkeit Beeinträchtigungen erwarten lassen. Dies trifft vor allem dann zu, wenn  mit ehrheblichem Zulauf von nichtbeteiligten Schaulustigen zu rechnen ist.  Solche Veranstaltungen können durchgeführt werden, wenn nur öffentliche Wege benutzt werden oder die betroffenen Grundstückeigentümer zustimmen. (Engelhardt, a.a.O., Rdnr. 2)"

"Der Gesichtspunkt erwerbswirtschaftliche Zielsetzung wird auch in der Rechtsprechung in Abgrenzung vom Betretensrecht zum Zweck der Erholung angesprochen. Für Veranstaltungen von Vereinen, die gemeinnützige Zwecke verfolgen, kann dieses Merkmal jedoch zu Problemen führen. Insbesondere Vereine, die Lauftrainings, Nordic Walking Kurse, Wandertouren, Radtouren etc. anbieten und dafür über ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge hinaus Gebühren erheben, hätten hier ein Problem. Schließlich sollte auch das Thema Umweltbildung insofern privilegiert werden, dass man dies bei geringer Teilnehmerzahl aus der erwerbswirtschaftlichen Zielsetzung herausnimmt. Insgesamt stellt sich auch die Frage, wie man mit geführten Touren in Urlaubsregionen oder auf ausgeschilderten Radfernwegen und Radwanderwegen umgeht. Der Fahrradtourismus stellt einen wesentlichen Wirtschaftsfaktor dar. Er trägt mit jährlich 400 Mio Euro zur touristischen Wertschöpfung in Hessen bei. Die Radfernwege und die Radwanderwege werden von der Hessenagentur beworben. Das Land Hessen setzt jährlich mehrere Mio. Euro für die Verbesserung der Wegenetze ein. Die Durchführung von organisierten Touren auf den Radfernwegen / Radwanderwegen ist politisch gewollt. Die Erhöhung des Fahrradtourismus ist ein erklärtes Ziel des Landes. Einschränkungen würden den Fahrradtourismus in Hessen gegenüber anderen Bundesländern behindern und einschränken. Das Merkmal erwerbswirtschaftliche Zielsetzung sollte daher ggf. ganz entfallen._"

Wenn man sich jetzt die Begründung zum neuen Gesetzesentwurf anschaut, so kann man feststellen, dass sehr viele der von uns angesprochenen Aspekte darin behandelt werden. Allerdings konnten wir uns nicht mit allen Punkten durchsetzen.

Mit unserer Formulierung, die jetzt so nicht zum Tragen gekommen ist, wollten wir insbesondere dem Umstand Rechnung tragen, dass bei kleineren Gruppen kein wesentlicher Unterschied zwischen geführten Touren von Vereinen und geführten Touren von kommerziellen Anbietern besteht; jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn man auf das Störpotential abstellt. 

Allerdings muss man sich auch vor Augen halten, dass das Betretungsrecht der Allgemeinheit mit einer Duldungspflicht der Waldbesitzer verbunden ist. Die Duldungspflicht der Waldbesitzer ist Ausfluss der Sozialbindung des Eigentums ("Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.") und schränkt sein verfassungsrechtlich garantiertes Eigentumsrecht (Das Eigentum und das Erbrecht werden gewährleistet. Inhalt und Schranken werden durch die Gesetze bestimmt) ein. Aber jede Einschränkung eines Rechts muss auch Grenzen haben, die durch eine Interessensabwägung zu ermitteln sind. Dass man darüber diskutieren kann, wo diese Grenzen zu ziehen sind, liegt auf der Hand. 

Wenn man mit der Rechtsprechung bei kommerziellen Touren das Erwerbsinteresse des Tourenanbieters in den Vordergrund rückt, was legitim ist, dann fällt es schwer, hier eine Duldungspflicht der Waldbesitzer zu fordern bzw. sich damit durchzusetzen, denn ein solches Erwerbsinteresse dient halt nicht primär dem Wohl der Allgemeinheit. Insofern besteht dann auch ein grundlegender Unterschied zwischen Touren eines Vereins (gemeinnützig und dem Wohl der Allgemeinheit verpflichtet) und den Touren eines kommerziellen Anbieters (eigennützig auf Erwerbsinteresse ausgerichtet) und während die Vereinstour vom Waldbesitzer zu dulden ist, kann er bei der kommerziellen Tour nach eigenem Ermessen seine Zustimmung von der Zahlung eines Entgelts abhängig machen oder diese auch verweigern.

Dass dieser Befund bei kommerziellen Touranbietern nicht gerade auf Begeisterung stößt, kann ich nachvollziehen, aber nicht ändern. Was geht, zeigt die Gesetzesbegründung allerdings auch auf, wenn man sich die Mühe des gründlichen Lesens der Passagen, auf die ich hingewiesen habe (Seiten 36 und 37 der Gesetzesbegründung!!!!) macht


----------



## HelmutK (10. Dezember 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Würde §15 Absatz 5, Satz 6 eigentlich dazu führen, dass geführte Touren eines kommerziellen Anbieters fortan einer Genehmigung bedürfen?



Das was schon immer so und hat sich somit auch nicht geändert 

Nach § 14 Abs. 1 Bundeswaldgesetz und auch nach den Forst- und Waldgesetzen der einzelnen Bundesländer ist das Betreten des Waldes nur zum Zwecke der *Erholung* gestattet. Nach der Rechtsprechung rückt allerdings bei Anbietern von kommerziellen Touren der Erholungszweck in den Hintergrund und steht im Vordergrund das Interesse an der Erzielung von Einkünften.

Für Anbieter von kommerziellen Touren bedeutet das, dass sie grundsätzlich die Zustimmung der betroffenen Waldbesitzer benötigen, die diese nach eigenem Ermessen dann auch von der Zahlung eines Entgelts abhängig machen können. Dass das unbefriedigend ist und erhebliche praktische Problem mit sich bringt, ist unbestritten, zumal nur meisten Anbieter von kommerziellen dies nur nebenberuflich machen und davon auch nicht leben könnten. 

Bei der Abfassung unserer Stellungnahme zum ersten Gesetzesentwurf hatten wir uns dieses Problems angenommen. U. a. hatten wir folgende Formulierung gefordert:

"_Teilnehmern einer organisierten Veranstaltung steht das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach Art und Umfang der Veranstaltung und nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Beeinträchtigung der betroffenen Grundstücke nicht zu erwarten ist_."

In der Begründung hatten wir dazu ausgeführt:

"_Die Regelung entspricht Art. 27 BayNatSchG. Damit würde eine in der Praxis schon bewährte Regelung übernommen, die nach der Kommentierung wie folgt zu verstehen ist:

Eine organisierte Veranstaltung liegt dann vor, wenn ein gemeinsames Erholungsvorhaben in der freien Natur für eine Mehrheit von Personen
geplant wird, die über den Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis hinausgeht. Nicht unter die organisierte Veranstaltung fallen Familienausflüge und die spontane Bildung von Wandergruppen. (Engelhardt,
Naturschutzrecht in Bayern, Art. 27 Rdnr. 1)

Falls eine organisierte Veranstaltung vorliegt, ist das Betretungsrecht nicht ausgeschlossen. Vielmehr bleibt die Veranstaltung zulässig, wenn eine Beeinträchtigung der betroffenen Grundstücke nach Art und Umfang der Veranstaltung und nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht zu erwarten ist. Im Regelfalls besteht das Betretungsrecht daher bei naturkundlichen Führungstouren oder Betriebswanderungen in kleineren Gruppen. Lehrausritte können gleichfalls zulässig sein.. Nicht gedeckt sind dagegen solche organsierten Veranstaltungen, die mit Wahrscheinlichkeit Beeinträchtigungen erwarten lassen. Dies trifft vor allem dann zu, wenn  mit ehrheblichem Zulauf von nichtbeteiligten Schaulustigen zu rechnen ist.  Solche Veranstaltungen können durchgeführt werden, wenn nur öffentliche Wege benutzt werden oder die betroffenen Grundstückeigentümer zustimmen. (Engelhardt, a.a.O., Rdnr. 2)"

"Der Gesichtspunkt erwerbswirtschaftliche Zielsetzung wird auch in der Rechtsprechung in Abgrenzung vom Betretensrecht zum Zweck der Erholung angesprochen. Für Veranstaltungen von Vereinen, die gemeinnützige Zwecke verfolgen, kann dieses Merkmal jedoch zu Problemen führen. Insbesondere Vereine, die Lauftrainings, Nordic Walking Kurse, Wandertouren, Radtouren etc. anbieten und dafür über ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge hinaus Gebühren erheben, hätten hier ein Problem. Schließlich sollte auch das Thema Umweltbildung insofern privilegiert werden, dass man dies bei geringer Teilnehmerzahl aus der erwerbswirtschaftlichen Zielsetzung herausnimmt. Insgesamt stellt sich auch die Frage, wie man mit geführten Touren in Urlaubsregionen oder auf ausgeschilderten Radfernwegen und Radwanderwegen umgeht. Der Fahrradtourismus stellt einen wesentlichen Wirtschaftsfaktor dar. Er trägt mit jährlich 400 Mio Euro zur touristischen Wertschöpfung in Hessen bei. Die Radfernwege und die Radwanderwege werden von der Hessenagentur beworben. Das Land Hessen setzt jährlich mehrere Mio. Euro für die Verbesserung der Wegenetze ein. Die Durchführung von organisierten Touren auf den Radfernwegen / Radwanderwegen ist politisch gewollt. Die Erhöhung des Fahrradtourismus ist ein erklärtes Ziel des Landes. Einschränkungen würden den Fahrradtourismus in Hessen gegenüber anderen Bundesländern behindern und einschränken. Das Merkmal erwerbswirtschaftliche Zielsetzung sollte daher ggf. ganz entfallen._"

Wenn man sich jetzt die Begründung zum neuen Gesetzesentwurf anschaut, so kann man feststellen, dass sehr viele der von uns angesprochenen Aspekte darin behandelt werden. Allerdings konnten wir uns nicht mit allen Punkten durchsetzen.

Mit unserer Formulierung, die jetzt so nicht zum Tragen gekommen ist, wollten wir insbesondere dem Umstand Rechnung tragen, dass bei kleineren Gruppen kein wesentlicher Unterschied zwischen geführten Touren von Vereinen und geführten Touren von kommerziellen Anbietern besteht; jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn man auf das Störpotential abstellt. 

Allerdings muss man sich auch vor Augen halten, dass das Betretungsrecht der Allgemeinheit mit einer Duldungspflicht der Waldbesitzer verbunden ist. Die Duldungspflicht der Waldbesitzer ist Ausfluss der Sozialbindung des Eigentums ("Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.") und schränkt das verfassungsrechtlich garantiertes Eigentumsrecht (Das Eigentum und das Erbrecht werden gewährleistet. Inhalt und Schranken werden durch die Gesetze bestimmt) ein. Aber jede Einschränkung eines Rechts muss auch Grenzen haben, die durch eine Interessensabwägung zu ermitteln sind. Dass man darüber diskutieren kann, wo diese Grenzen zu ziehen sind, liegt auf der Hand. 

Wenn man mit der Rechtsprechung bei kommerziellen Touren das Erwerbsinteresse des Tourenanbieters in den Vordergrund rückt, was legitim ist, dann fällt es schwer, hier eine Duldungspflicht der Waldbesitzer zu fordern bzw. sich damit durchzusetzen, denn ein solches Erwerbsinteresse dient halt nicht primär dem Wohl der Allgemeinheit. Insofern besteht dann auch ein grundlegender Unterschied zwischen Touren eines Vereins (gemeinnützig und dem Wohl der Allgemeinheit verpflichtet) und den Touren eines kommerziellen Anbieters (eigennützig auf Erwerbsinteresse ausgerichtet) und während die Vereinstour vom Waldbesitzer zu dulden ist, kann er bei der kommerziellen Tour nach eigenem Ermessen seine Zustimmung von der Zahlung eines Entgelts abhängig machen oder diese auch verweigern.

Dass dieser Befund bei kommerziellen Touranbietern nicht gerade auf Begeisterung stößt, kann ich nachvollziehen, aber nicht ändern. Was geht, zeigt die Gesetzesbegründung allerdings auch auf, wenn man sich die Mühe des gründlichen Lesens der Passagen, auf die ich schon hingewiesen habe (Seiten 36 und 37 der Gesetzesbegründung!!!!) macht


----------



## powderJO (12. Dezember 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Dass dieser Befund bei kommerziellen Touranbietern nicht gerade auf Begeisterung stößt, kann ich nachvollziehen, aber nicht ändern. Was geht, zeigt die Gesetzesbegründung allerdings auch auf, wenn man sich die Mühe des gründlichen Lesens der Passagen, auf die ich schon hingewiesen habe (Seiten 36 und 37 der Gesetzesbegründung!!!!) macht




ich finde es ganz und gar nicht schade, wenn kommerzielle anbieter gezwungen wären, sich zu entscheiden, ob sie entweder einen teil des gewinns abgeben oder ihre tätigkeiten eben einstellen. im taunus ist es jetzt zwar noch nicht das riesen ding - aber gerade in den alpen nutzen doch mittlerweile dutzende veranstalter jahr für jahr kostenlos die infrastruktur, über die sie dann kostenpflichtig tausende biker zum gardasee führen. ein teil des gewinns wäre bei denen, die die wege pflegen sicher gut angelegt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Dezember 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich finde es ganz und gar nicht schade, wenn kommerzielle anbieter gezwungen wären, sich zu entscheiden, ob sie entweder *einen teil des gewinns abgeben *oder ihre tätigkeiten eben einstellen. im taunus ist es jetzt zwar noch nicht das riesen ding - aber gerade in den alpen nutzen doch mittlerweile dutzende veranstalter jahr für jahr kostenlos die infrastruktur, über die sie dann kostenpflichtig tausende biker zum gardasee führen. ein teil des gewinns wäre bei denen, die die wege pflegen sicher gut angelegt ...



Hallo powderJo,

für die bayerischen Alpen gilt, wie von Helmut ausgeführt, Folgendes:



> Den Teilnehmern organisierter Veranstaltungen steht das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn die betroffenen Grundstücke nicht oder nicht mehr als bei Ausübung des Betretungsrechts durch nicht organisierte Personen beeinträchtigt werden können. Hierbei kommt es vor allem auf die Zahl der Teilnehmer sowie auf die Dauer und Intensität des Aufenthalts auf einzelnen Grundstücken, auf die zu erwartende Verunreinigung der Grundstücke und auf die Beschaffenheit des Geländes und auf den Zweck der Veranstaltungen an. Beispielsweise wird das Betretungsrecht bei Führungstouren alpiner Vereine oder bei Wanderungen oder Exkursionen kleinerer Gruppen in Begleitung von Führern regelmäßig nicht ausgeschlossen sein.



Wenn man bedenkt, wie kleingliedrig die Grundstücke in Bayern aufgeteilt sind, würden kommerzielle Touren künftig ein anspruchsvolles Unterfangen. U. U. muss man schon für den ersten Kilometer in der Natur mehrere Dutzend Waldbesitzer und Grundstückseigentümer ausfindig machen, um Erlaubnisse anfragen, evtl. Nutzungsverträge schließen, verhandelte Gebühren begleichen... 

Wir fühlen uns von solchen Regelungen immer gern angesprochen - gedacht sind sie allerdings eher für Pferde- und Reiterhöfe.



> Privatwege dürfen zum Zwecke der Erholung zu Fuß betreten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Elektromotor befahren werden. Hierunter fällt vor allem das Rad fahren, aber auch das Fahren mit Gespannen und bespannten Schlitten. Voraussetzung ist, dass sich die Wege zum Befahren mit den genannten Fahrzeugen eignen. Das gewerbsmäßige Befahren von Privatwegen mit Gespannen und bespannten Schlitten ist nicht Inhalt des Betretungsrechts.


----------



## franzam (12. Dezember 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich finde es ganz und gar nicht schade, wenn kommerzielle anbieter gezwungen wären, sich zu entscheiden, ob sie entweder einen teil des gewinns abgeben oder ihre tätigkeiten eben einstellen. im taunus ist es jetzt zwar noch nicht das riesen ding - aber gerade in den alpen nutzen doch mittlerweile dutzende veranstalter jahr für jahr kostenlos die infrastruktur, über die sie dann kostenpflichtig tausende biker zum gardasee führen. ein teil des gewinns wäre bei denen, die die wege pflegen sicher gut angelegt ...




den Unterhaltern von Wegen in den Alpen wird irgendein deutsches Waldgesetz nicht viel bringen.
Aber  rein vom Prinzip her fände ich die Sache ok.
Aber wo fängt man an und wo hört man auf? Sollten z.B. dann Kletterer auch dafür zahlen, dass sie gut gesicherte und kontrollierte Routen machen können...
Entstände durch erzielte Einnahmen der Grundstücksbesitzer/Eigentümer wieder eine erhöhte Haftung für diese?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. Dezember 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ...würden kommerzielle Touren künftig ein anspruchsvolles Unterfangen. ... Erlaubnisse anfragen, evtl. Nutzungsverträge schließen, verhandelte Gebühren begleichen ...


 
Vielleicht mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis: wie wird es denn bei der DIMB (Ausbildung) geregelt? Wie hoch sind z.B. dort die Kosten für die Nutzung bzw. die Umlage auf die Teilnehmer?


----------



## powderJO (12. Dezember 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hallo powderJo,
> 
> für die bayerischen Alpen gilt, wie von Helmut ausgeführt, Folgendes:
> 
> ...




ist mir alles bewusst. fakt ist aber imho nunmal, dass sich kommerzielle (= eben nicht vereine, die ausdrücklich angesprochen werden im waldgesetz) bereichern, in dem sie das nutzen, was andere (oft ehrenamtlich und mit viel aufwand) bereitstellen und pflegen. 

zumindest an einem teil der kosten, sollte man diese anbieter deshalb beteiligen finde ich, wäre nur fair. 

wie man das organisatorisch lösen könnte und wie der entsprechende passus im gesetz aussehen müsste - keine ahnung. wahrscheinlich würde aber eine einfache "gebührenordnung" reichen - funktioniert am everest ja auch 


@ franzam: wenn der klettersteig plötzlich von kommerziellen  seilschaften benutzt wird, die mit ihren touren da geld verdienen, sollten sie auch dafür zahlen, klar.




edit: sollte man aber evnteull in einem eigenen thread diskutieren ...


----------



## bassenheimer (13. Dezember 2012)

Als (überwiegend zur privater Erholung) Reitender sehe ich das nicht anders als powderJO. 

Die Vorschriften für eine Genehmigungspflicht von Veranstaltungen gemäß §15
"5. Veranstaltungen,                          wenn sie zu einer *deutlichen Beunruhigung* der                   im Wald lebenden Tiere, einer *Verunreinigung*                   von Waldgrundstücken oder zu einer*                     Beschädigung von Pflanzen* führen,
6. die                          Durchführung von *kommerziellen *Veranstaltungen                          mit erwerbswirtschaftlicher Zielsetzung

bedeutet doch nichts anderes, als dass alle *anderen *Veranstaltungen (also nichtkommerzielle und zu keinen besonderen "Beeinträchtigungen" führende) künftig genehmigungsfrei sind. Diese erfreuliche Entbürokratisierung habe ich mich bisher verkniffen öffentlich zu kommentieren, aber jetzt, wo der Gesetzentwurf so wohl durchgehen wird, kann man es wohl tun.

Das dürfte auf die allermeisten (von eingetragenen Vereinen ausgerichteten) Reiterrallyes, Distanzritte, Reitjagden zutreffen. Mit MTB-Ralleys kenne ich mich nicht aus. Gibt es da in den Reglements nicht auch Vorschriften dahingehend, dass auf andere Erholungssuchende beim fahren Rücksicht zu nehmen ist?

Die Vorgehensweise, die ich als Veranstalter im obigen Sinne durchführen würde: Kontaktieren meines, die Veranstaltung hauptsächlich betreffenenden Forstamstbezirks (Forstamtsleiter). Hinweis, dass ich an dem und dem Tag eine Rallye veranstalte mit geschätzten XX Teilnehmern. Die Teilnehmer gehen mit X Minuten Zeitversetzung auf die Strecke und müssen laut Reglement beim Überholen von Fußgängern Rücksicht nehmen, dürfen keinen Müll hinterlassen etc etc. was sie in ihrer Anmeldung unterschrieben haben. Hinweis auf meine Streckenposten/ Ordner die das kontrollieren. Auch keine Beunruhigung die über das Maß normalen Erholungsverkehrs hinausgeht (heikel ist die Argumentation immer dann wenn es um "Rennen" irgendeiner Art geht...) Ob er das genauso sieht, dass die Veranstaltung gem. neuem Waldgesetz genehmigungsfrei ist, wo dies ja in §15 Abs. 5+6 neuerdings so wunderschön beschrieben ist? Hinterlassen von Telefonnummer falls es "Probleme" gab....
Das geht doch schneller und vor allem kostengünstiger als die bisherigen "Gestattungsverträge", die nun nur noch in den berechtigten Fällen benötigt werden.


----------



## rayc (13. Dezember 2012)

Schauen wir mal was heute im hess. Landtag passiert.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiegerbaehr (13. Dezember 2012)

Als ich damals die Petition mit unterschrieben habe, war ich nicht davon überzeugt, dass unsere Lobbyarbeit wirklich zum Erfolg führen würde.
Ein umso größeres Kompliment und allergrößte Anerkennung für die Menschen in der DIMB, die mit ihrem persönlichen Einsatz und einer sehr guten und detaillierten Vorarbeit diesen Erfolg nunmehr ermöglicht haben. Dazu waren sicher viele Stunden der Recherche und der Ausarbeitung notwendig, während wir alle lediglich wenige Minuten zum Ausfüllen der Petition aufbringen mußten.

Für mich ist alleine dieser Erfolg es schon Wert, weiterhin gerne meinen (geringen) Beitrag für die Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB zu leisten. Habt vielen Dank für eure Arbeit und seid weiterhin meiner (zumindest finanziellen) Unterstützung gewiss.

PS: meines Wissens nach wurde im Saarland vor kurzem ebenfalls das Waldgesetz reformiert, allerdings nach dem ursprünglich in Hessen vorgesehenen Entwurf mit der 2 m Regel. Ist uns damals allerdings entgangen.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (13. Dezember 2012)

Lage im Saarland seit der letzten Änderung 2006:

§ 25 
Betreten des Waldes 
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck der naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedermann gestattet. Das Radfahren, das 
Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie das Reiten im Wald ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet. Wege im Sinne 
dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirt-schaftswege; Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie Fußpfade sind keine 
Wege. 

Wir sind also schlechter dran...


----------



## bassenheimer (13. Dezember 2012)

..im Saarland wird zum Glück vieles lockerer und nicht so verbissen gesehen..


----------



## HelmutK (13. Dezember 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Schauen wir mal was heute im hess. Landtag passiert.
> 
> Ray



Das z. B.  

http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/hes...erschiedlichste-nutzungsformen-erhalten-99219

http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/hes...sregierung-patzt-erneut-beim-waldgesetz-83464

http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/hes...e-kein-etikettenschwindel-beim-bannwald-43061


----------



## Svenos (14. Dezember 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das z. B.
> 
> http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/hes...erschiedlichste-nutzungsformen-erhalten-99219
> 
> ...


 

Moin zusammen.

Die arme Frau Puttrich. Jetzt zerlegt die Opposition auf noch die anderen Teile des Gesetzentwurfs. Nützt zwar nix, aber ist unterhaltsam.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Januar 2013)

Noch was Positives:

Die Annäherung der Interessengruppierungen wird mittlerweile gelebt. So war ich als DIMB-Vertreter zum Vortrag und Podiumsdiskussion auf die "Nordhessische Landwirtschaftswoche" in Baunatal bei Kassel eingeladen. Zahlreiche Waldbesitzer und Vertreter aus Forst und Politik hatten trotz des schlechten WEtters den Weg nach Kassel-Baunatal gefunden. 

Die Podiumsdiskussion wurde zwar seitens BUND mit einigen Attacken auf uns Biker begonnen und es ging wieder mal um die Wegesbreite. Und auch Hr. Raupach piekste als Moderator immer wieder gerne mal. Aber nach einiger Zeit ging das Ganze in einen fairen Schlagabtausch über und es ist gelungen, uns Biker nicht nur als konstruktive Gesprächspartner sondern auch als lösungorientierte Interessengruppierung mit verschiedenen zielführenden Konzepten darzustellen. Das Feedback nach der Veranstaltung war durchweg positiv ausgefallen.

Ein weiterer Puzzlestein mit dem es gelingen wird, unser teils immer noch negatives Bild in der Öffentlichkeit nachhaltig zurecht zu rücken und den konstruktiven Dialog vom Runden Tisch fortzusetzen.

Am 31.01. wird es auf der "Südhessischen Landwirtschaftswoche" weiter gehen.


----------



## micha555 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich danke dir für dein Engagement!!!!!


----------



## HelmutK (23. Januar 2013)

Neues zum Hessischen Waldgesetz:

1. Stellungnahme im Rahmen des Anhörungsverfahrens beim Umweltausschuss des Hessischen Landtags:

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p...aldgesetz_im_Rahmen_der_Ausschussanhorung.pdf

2. Pressemitteilung zu 1.:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617367

Das Gesetzgebungsverfahren ist damit noch nicht abgeschlossen, entwickelt sich aber in die richtige Richtung. Die DIMB wird weiterhin am Ball bleiben und auch an der Anhörung im Umweltausschuss am 07. März 2013 aktiv mit einem Redebeitrag teilnehmen.


----------



## rayc (23. Januar 2013)

Ray


----------



## f.topp (30. Januar 2013)

klasse, das das mit dem Waldgesetz so super klappt und wir auch weiterhin auf Singletrails biken dürfen.
Vereinfacht das neue WG denn auch die Neuanlage von MTB-Strecken? In der Praxis reicht das Einverständnis des Eigentümers nicht aus. Es werden zusätzlich aufwendige und teure Genemigungsverfahren gefordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (4. Februar 2013)

Die Gravity Pilots entwickeln sich mehr und mehr zum Vorzeigeverein in unserem Sport 

http://www.gravitypilots.de/Gravity_Pilots_nehmen_am_Treffen_mit_Sabine_Spitz_teil

Da könnten ein paar fundierte Online-Kommentare zu dem Artikel im Wiesbadener Kurier nicht schaden 

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/12803383.htm


----------



## HelmutK (6. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es schon bemerkenswert, wie sich in den letzten Monaten die Tonalität in Bezug auf das Betretungsrecht in Hessen zu ändern und Akzeptanz, Verständnis sowie Toleranz in den Vordergrund zu rücken scheinen. Und vielleicht lernen auch die Medien irgendwann, dass der Wald kein "Konfliktherd" ist. 

http://www.echo-online.de/region/od...er-Wald-zum-Konfliktherd-wird;art1276,3640412


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2013)

> Zusätzliche Aktualität erlangt hat die Diskussion über die Nutzung der  Wälder durch einen Gesetzentwurf,
> mit dem die hessische Landesregierung  im vergangenen Jahr das Radfahren in hessischen Wäldern einschränken  wollte.*
> Wäre das so beschlossen worden, hätte das den Todesstoß für die  Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike (DIMB) bedeutet, *
> die deutschlandweit  53 000 und allein in Hessen rund 36 000 Mitglieder hat, erklärte deren  Bundesvorsitzender Thomas Kleinjohann.
> ...


----------



## M::::: (6. Februar 2013)

Vermutlich war die Aussage eher in Richtung " das wäre der Todesstoß für s Mountainbiken gewesen " und wurde falsch wiedergegeben.


----------



## othu (6. Februar 2013)

36.000 Mitglieder in Hessen und 17.000 im Rest der Republik?
Ich glaube da hat der Redakteur den Zitatewürfel ordentlich geschüttelt bevor er das Tippen angefangen hat...


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2013)

Und außerdem:





> Dieses Thema kann nicht kommentiert werden.


----------



## Svenos (7. Februar 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Und außerdem:


 
Die wissen schon warum  
Die "Forst-Lobby" gibt den selben Dünnschiß von sich wie immer. Die Jagd ist schließlich auch nur ein "Hobby", das halt "immer weniger wert wird". Letzlich ist der Wald für die Herren nur "Produktionsstandort". Alles andere zählt für die eh nicht. 
Bin mal gespannt, ob sich die Herren auch so auf die Hinterbeine stellen, wenn in den Wäldern Nord- und Osthessens in den künftigen Jahren bis zu 800 Windräder aufgestellt werden. Das spült ordentlich Geld in die Kassen der Waldbesitzer.


----------



## hawiro (7. Februar 2013)

@Svenos: Keine Ahnung, wie das bei Euch im Taunus ist, weil ich da selten unterwegs bin, aber im Odenwald und im Spessart, wo ich oft fahre, sind die Verbissschäden durch Wild und die Wildschweine, die fußballfeldgroße Areale regelrecht umpflügen, inzwischen ein echtes Problem für den Wald. Wenn das so weiter geht, gibt es den Wald, wie wir ihn kennen, bald nicht mehr. Insofern würde ich nicht zu laut auf die Jäger schimpfen, auch wenn einige davon vielleicht etwas sonderbare Menschen sein mögen. Sonderbare Menschen gibt es auch unter den Mountainbikern. 

Und da ich im Wald nicht nur begeistert MTB fahre, sondern auch selber Brennholz mache, kann ich aus erster Hand sagen, dass auch das, was die Forstleute von sich geben, nicht ausschließlich Dünnpfiff ist. Wenn Du ein Stück Wald nicht bewirtschaftest, verwildert das durch nachwachsendes Unterholz, Brombeeren, Brennesseln usw. so schnell, dass Du deinen Lieblingstrail nach einem Jahr nicht mehr fahren könntest. Ohne bewirtschafteten Wald gäbe es unsere geliebten Trails also gar nicht. Es gibt viele sehr nachdenkliche Forstleute, denen die hochmechanisierte Waldwirtschaft, über die hier alle zu Recht schimpfen, ebenfalls ein Dorn im Auge ist. Auf der anderen Seite kannst Du, weil ja alle möglichst billige Möbel, Papier usw. kaufen wollen, durch die Waldwirtschaft im Moment nicht so viel Geld erlösen, dass Du davon eine manuelle Bearbeitung bezahlen könntest. Das rechnet sich eben nur, solange es hoch mechanisiert ist. Damit werden wir also in gewissem Umfang leben müssen.

Was ich mit beiden Beispielen sagen will: es ist nicht immer alles schwarz oder weiß, es gibt auch noch beliebig viele Grau-Schattierungen.


----------



## Svenos (7. Februar 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Hi, ich gehöre nicht zu "Geiz ist geil-Generation" und weis, dass nachhaltige Produkte ihren Preis haben. Mir ist auch klar, dass es viele vernünftige Jäger und Fostleute gibt. Leider sitzen die offensichtlich nicht in den entsprechenden Positionen.
> Mir geht einfach die Verlogenheit in der Diskussion auf den Sack. Fost- und Jagdverbände bemühen immer den Naturschutz für die Argumentation, dabei geht es in erster Linie um knallharte wirtschaftliche Interessen. Ich habe kein Problem mit einer (nachhaltigen) Waldbewirtschaftung, aber die ständige Polemik gegen die MTBler und andere Waldbesucher ist nur Ablenkung. Die größte Gefahr für den Wald ist die Jagd nach dem schnellen Euro.
> Zum Thema Verbiss: Auch im Taunus hat das etwas zugenommen. Die Wildschweine treiben sich ja schon in der Innenstadt rum. Vor zwei Montaten war dann große Jagd. Aber leider haben die Waidmänner kaum was geschossen und das obwohl der halbe Wald abgesperrt war. Ein Insider sagte nur: "Die Jäger in unserer Gegend treffen nix". Zwei Wildschweise haben sie dann publikumswirksam im Wald am Lagerfeuer aufgehängt und präsentiert. Zurück blieb dann nur ein Berg leerer Bierdosen und total zerfahrene Waldwege (SUV). Aber das waren dann wieder die Radfahrer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (7. Februar 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> [ ... ] Zum Thema Verbiss: Auch im Taunus hat das etwas zugenommen. Die Wildschweine treiben sich ja schon in der Innenstadt rum. Vor zwei Montaten war dann große Jagd. Aber leider haben die Waidmänner kaum was geschossen und das obwohl der halbe Wald abgesperrt war. Ein Insider sagte nur: "Die Jäger in unserer Gegend treffen nix". Zwei Wildschweise haben sie dann publikumswirksam im Wald am Lagerfeuer aufgehängt und präsentiert. Zurück blieb dann nur ein Berg leerer Bierdosen und total zerfahrene Waldwege (SUV). Aber das waren dann wieder die Radfahrer....



Wenn Du dir den Berg leere Bierdosen angeschaut hast, weisst Du, warum da nix geschossen wurde. 

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## othu (7. Februar 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> @Svenos Ohne bewirtschafteten Wald gäbe es unsere geliebten Trails also gar nicht.




Das ist natürlich Unfug, ein Pfad der regelmäßig genutzt wird, sei es von Tieren, Wanderern oder Bikern, bleibt natürlich auch in einem "Urwald" bestehen. Ein Pfad den man nicht mehr nutzt, wuchert auch in einem Wirtschaftswald in 2-3 Jahren so zu, dass man ihn nicht mehr erkennen kann.


----------



## Svenos (7. Februar 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Wenn Du dir den Berg leere Bierdosen angeschaut hast, weisst Du, warum da nix geschossen wurde.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.


 
Den Zusammenhang Bierdose und Fehlschüsse wollte ich nicht so direkt herstellen. Ich dachte das wäre "Zielwasser"


----------



## hawiro (7. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Unfug, ein Pfad der regelmäßig genutzt wird, sei es von Tieren, Wanderern oder Bikern, bleibt natürlich auch in einem "Urwald" bestehen. Ein Pfad den man nicht mehr nutzt, wuchert auch in einem Wirtschaftswald in 2-3 Jahren so zu, dass man ihn nicht mehr erkennen kann.


Das ist kein Unfug. Wenn ein Baum drüberfällt (was in einem unbewirtschafteten Wald gar nicht so selten ist), ist der Weg zu. Dann hält kein Biker den mehr offen. Und wenn Du Brombeeren und so Zeug hast, hilft auch oft durchfahren nix. Diese ganzen MTB-Weicheier haben doch viel zu viel Angst vor einem Platten.  Da brauchst Du dann schon eine Wildsau, die dir genau den Weg frei hält.


----------



## hawiro (7. Februar 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> [ ... ]Ich dachte das wäre "Zielwasser"



Die härteren Wässerchen werden wahrscheinlich vorher getrunken, wenn niemand zuguckt.


----------



## Athabaske (7. Februar 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Das ist kein Unfug. Wenn ein Baum drüberfällt (was in einem unbewirtschafteten Wald gar nicht so selten ist), ist der Weg zu. Dann hält kein Biker den mehr offen. Und wenn Du Brombeeren und so Zeug hast, hilft auch oft durchfahren nix. Diese ganzen MTB-Weicheier haben doch viel zu viel Angst vor einem Platten.  Da brauchst Du dann schon eine Wildsau, die dir genau den Weg frei hält.


...aha?!?

Komisch, dass gerade die (illegalen) MTB-Trails offensichtlich trotzdem so dauerhaft zu sein scheinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (7. Februar 2013)

Ob der Baum von alleine umfällt oder vom garstigen Förster/Waldarbeiter gefällt und auf den Weg geworfen wird um die Biker abzuhalten ist vollkommen wurst, i.d.R. wird so ein Hinderniss umfahren und der Pfad mäandert (was das ursprüngliche Problem des Försters eher noch verschärft).


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...aha?!?
> 
> Komisch, dass gerade die (illegalen) MTB-Trails offensichtlich trotzdem so dauerhaft zu sein scheinen...



Sind die neuen Schweine mit ihren E-Bikes.












Die " illegalen " Wege bleiben doch nur bestehen, weil sie immer wieder befahren, begangen werden, oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## othu (7. Februar 2013)

Das schreibe ich ja oben. @hawiro dagegen vertritt die These, dass die nur dank der Forstwirtschaft bestehen bleiben.


----------



## skaster (7. Februar 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Das ist kein Unfug. Wenn ein Baum drüberfällt (was in einem unbewirtschafteten Wald gar nicht so selten ist), ist der Weg zu. Dann hält kein Biker den mehr offen. Und wenn Du Brombeeren und so Zeug hast, hilft auch oft durchfahren nix. Diese ganzen MTB-Weicheier haben doch viel zu viel Angst vor einem Platten.  Da brauchst Du dann schon eine Wildsau, die dir genau den Weg frei hält.



Nach Kyrill lag hier alles voll mit umgestürzten Bäumen, es dauerte keine vier Wochen bis sich um die Bäume herum "Ersatzwege" gebildet haben. Wege die regelmäßig begangen oder befahren werden bleiben auch in unbewirtschafteten Wäldern frei. 

Wenn natürlich nur zwei mal im Monat da jemand längs kommt dann wächst der Weg auch zu.


----------



## hawiro (7. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Das schreibe ich ja oben. @_hawiro_ dagegen vertritt die These, dass die nur dank der Forstwirtschaft bestehen bleiben.


Das habe ich nicht behauptet. Wenn Du als MTBler den Weg sozusagen selber bewirtschaftest, wird der natürlich offen bleiben. Dann musst Du aber auch selber regelmäßig da lang und sauber machen. Und wer will schon ständig den selben Trail fahren?

Worauf ich hinaus wollte, ist, dass Du nur in einem bewirtschafteten Wald die Menge an Trails hast, derer wir uns heute erfreuen, weil es eben wenig Unterholz und Verbuschung gibt.


----------



## Svenos (7. Februar 2013)

Der coolste Trail ist doch der, den man eigentlich gar nicht sieht, wenn man ihn nicht kennt. Dann gibt es auch keinen Stress ;-)
Wenn manche Buben aber alle zwei Meter einen Sprunghügel mit Altholz auftürmen, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass der Förster stresst.


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Februar 2013)

Seid versichert, dass ich in dem Reichelsheimer Artikel völlig falsch von der etwas älteren Dame zitiert wurde. Sie hatte es ja auch nicht einfach, die vielen neuen Begriffe aus der Diskussion so schnell auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Dafür ist der Artikel doch noch recht gut gelungen  Also habt bitte etwas Nachsicht mit ihr...


----------



## jan84 (11. März 2013)

Hab mal über die Stellungnahmen der verschiedenen Verbände gescrollt ( http://www.hessischer-landtag.de/ic...l_startDate=07.03.2013&cal_endDate=07.03.2013 ))

Ab und an wird ja das Thema des nächtlichen Betretens thematisiert. Wurde es seitens der DIMB eigentlich schonmal diskutiert, ob es hier eine einheitliche Meinung/Empfehlung zu gibt, gerade eben in Bezug auf Nightrides?

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## HelmutK (11. März 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hab mal über die Stellungnahmen der verschiedenen Verbände gescrollt ( http://www.hessischer-landtag.de/ic...l_startDate=07.03.2013&cal_endDate=07.03.2013 ))
> 
> Ab und an wird ja das Thema des nächtlichen Betretens thematisiert. Wurde es seitens der DIMB eigentlich schonmal diskutiert, ob es hier eine einheitliche Meinung/Empfehlung zu gibt, gerade eben in Bezug auf Nightrides?
> 
> ...


 
  @Jan: Txs für das Posten des Links. Nachfolgend dazu noch unser Statement auf Facebook:

"Am Donnerstag fand im Hessischen Landtag die Anhörung durch den Umweltausschuss zum Hessischen Waldgesetz statt. Auch die DIMB war vertreten. Die Stellungnahmen der DIMB sowie der anderen Verbände sind auf der Landtags-Homepage dokumentiert... und teils sehr lesenswert. Besonders erwähnenswert ist dabei das Fazit der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald:

"Die SDW trägt den am Runden Tisch miteinander vereinbarten Kompromiss voll umfänglich mit. Möglicherweise ist die gefundene Formulierung die Beste, die je ein hessisches Waldgesetz zu dieser Thematik hatte."

Wir sind stolz, dass wir mit Euch zusammen dazu einen "kleinen" Beitrag leisten konnten ;-)"

Der zitierte SDW sowie auch einige andere Verbänden haben das Thema Betretungsverbote bzw. -einschränkungen in der Nacht in ihren Stellungnahmen angesprochen, jedoch basiert dies weder auf Ergebnissen des Runden Tischs noch ist derzeit beabsichtigt, dies im Gesetz zu verankern. Dass man über Nightrides geteilter Meinung sein kann, ist bekannt und auch in der DIMB diskutieren wir darüber immer wieder. Allerdings betrifft dieses Thema nicht nur Mountainbiker, denn auch andere Menschen suchen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen (Jagd, Wildbeobachtung, Sport, Spazierengehen, mit dem Hund "Gassi" gehen, etc.) zu Dämmerungs- und Nachtzeiten den Wald auf.


----------



## jan84 (11. März 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> [...]Dass man über Nightrides geteilter Meinung sein kann, ist bekannt und auch in der DIMB diskutieren wir darüber immer wieder. Allerdings betrifft dieses Thema nicht nur Mountainbiker, denn auch andere Menschen suchen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen (Jagd, Wildbeobachtung, Sport, Spazierengehen, mit dem Hund "Gassi" gehen, etc.) zu Dämmerungs- und Nachtzeiten den Wald auf.



Hi Helmut, 

danke für die Info. Das irgendwie alle betroffen sind ist klar, mich interessierte nur obs zu "unserem" Teil dieser Baustelle konkrete Überlegungen (im Sinne von Richtlinien/Trail Ruhe oÄ). gibt. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (11. März 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...
> *Ab und an* wird ja das Thema des nächtlichen Betretens thematisiert. Wurde es seitens der DIMB eigentlich schonmal diskutiert, ob es hier eine einheitliche Meinung/Empfehlung zu gibt, gerade eben in Bezug auf Nightrides?
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan



Von den 32 Stellungnahmen greifen vier das Thema nächtliches Betretungsverbot für Waldbestände auf. Obwohl jeweils der Naturschutz als Grund angegeben wird, ist es tatsächlich nur ein Verband der diesen tatsächlich vertritt:

Hessischer Grundbesitzerverband
Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald
Jagdklub St. Hubertus
Hessischer Landesnaturschutzbeirat

Von den übrigen Naturschutzverbänden, 
NABU, BUND, Initiative Wald mit Wild, Greenpeace und HGON spricht keiner ein nächtliches Betretungsverbot an. 
Noch nicht einmal der Landesjagdverband Hessen, der zum Mountainbiken sehr kritisch Stellung bezieht, geht darauf ein.

Nebenbei sei noch erwähnt, dass das Rheinland-Pfälzer Umweltministerium in seiner Stellungnahme ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass nach dem dortigen LWaldG jeder Wald an jeder Stelle, zu jeder Zeit und beliebig oft von jeder Person zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten werden kann, soweit sich nicht aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Einschränkungen ergeben.


----------



## mw.dd (11. März 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hi Helmut,
> 
> danke für die Info. Das irgendwie alle betroffen sind ist klar, mich interessierte nur obs zu "unserem" Teil dieser Baustelle konkrete Überlegungen (im Sinne von Richtlinien/Trail Ruhe oÄ). gibt.
> 
> ...



Die Trailrules sind eindeutig:

5. NIMM RÜCKSICHT AUF TIERE!
_
Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. *Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören*._


----------



## mkolb (11. März 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ab und an wird ja das Thema des nächtlichen Betretens thematisiert.



Also, wenn man gegen das nächstliche Radfahren vorgeht, wie sieht es dann in der Hinsicht aus, daß niemand mehr nachts durch den Wald darf ? Das bedeutet auch, daß jedes Auto, Motorrad und Züge nicht mehr durch den Wald fahren dürfen.
Natürlich sind nicht nur die einfachen Waldwege gemeint, dann natürlich jeder Straße durch den Wald, auch Autobahnen ... und auch Schienen durch den Wald.
Also, wenn schon, denn schon.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## jan84 (11. März 2013)

mkolb schrieb:


> Also, wenn man gegen das nächstliche Radfahren vorgeht, wie sieht es dann in der Hinsicht aus, daß niemand mehr nachts durch den Wald darf ? Das bedeutet auch, daß jedes Auto, Motorrad und Züge nicht mehr durch den Wald fahren dürfen.
> Natürlich sind nicht nur die einfachen Waldwege gemeint, dann natürlich jeder Straße durch den Wald, auch Autobahnen ... und auch Schienen durch den Wald.
> Also, wenn schon, denn schon.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub hier gibts auch nicht nur schwarz oder weiß. Ist unterm Strich wie vieles Wahrscheinlich von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten abhängig. Bisschen Mitdenken/ präventive Rücksicht nehmen kann man ja nun auch ohne gesetzliche Grundlage . 


  @mw.dd
Den Satz in der "Langfassung" der TrailRules hatte ich tatsächlich schlichtweg überlesen. Danke, Frage beantwortet . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## rayc (11. März 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Trailrules sind eindeutig:
> _
> *Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören*._



Was absoluter Schwachsinn ist.
Dieser Passus gehört dringest gestrichen.

Das war der Grund warum ich dem DIMB erst letztes Jahr beigetreten bin, obwohl ich mit den DIMB vorher schon Kontakt hatte.

Es gibt keine uhrzeitspezifische Störung des Wildes.
So was glaubt nur jemand der selbst nie im Wald unterwegs ist.

Das Wild hat seine Scheu vorm Menschen schon lange verloren.
Ich begegne bei fast jeder Tour Rehe, und das nicht nur bei Niterides.
Das interessiert die Rehe kein bisschen.
Maximal wird man kurz angeschaut.
Rehe können Feind und Freund durchaus unterscheiden.
Tiere sind anpassungsfähiger als viele denken, diese müssen nicht betüttelt werden. 

Womit Rehe Probleme haben sind Hunde und Lärm.

Vor Wildschweinen habe ich Schiss. Die halten einfach ihre Spur, egal wie nah man dran ist. 

ray


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. März 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Dass man über Nightrides geteilter Meinung sein kann, ist bekannt und auch in der DIMB diskutieren wir darüber immer wieder. ...



Dass sich die DIMB mit der Thematik auch aktuell befasst, kann man auch am Beitrag auf Facebook vom 15.02.2013 sehen.

Dabei wird auf eine Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Gemünden am Main (noch nicht Hessen) über das nächtliche Joggen im Wald verwiesen.

Im Landtreff-Forum gibt`s dazu ein paar schöne Zitate aus der Verhandlung: Pinkeln an der Kirrung Viertelmillion Euro Strafe?


----------



## HelmutK (12. März 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Was absoluter Schwachsinn ist.
> Dieser Passus gehÃ¶rt dringest gestrichen.
> 
> Das war der Grund warum ich dem DIMB erst letztes Jahr beigetreten bin, obwohl ich mit den DIMB vorher schon Kontakt hatte.
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r den Beitritt und Deinen BegrÃ¼ndung, denn damit machst Du deutlich, worum es gerade auch in einem Verband wie der DIMB geht bzw. gehen sollte. 

Es geht nicht darum, dass Einzelne in der Spitze bzw. im Vorstand Ihre eigenen Ansichten und Meinungen als einzige Wahrheit propagieren. Es geht auch nicht darum, dass wir althergebrachte Weisheiten kritiklos und ohne sie auf ihre Sinnhaftigkeit zu hinterfragen einfach so durchschleppen. Es geht - mir zumindest - vielmehr darum, dass wir uns gemeinsam mit unserem Sport befassen und ihn voranbringen und vor allem, dass wir die Rahmenbedingungen fÃ¼r seine AusÃ¼bung verbessern. DafÃ¼r braucht gerade ein Verband wie die DIMB auch kritische Mitglieder.

âZur UmweltvertrÃ¤glichkeit des Mountainbiking gibt es viele Meinungen und einige Studien. Vor allem die Meinungen gehen stark auseinander." zitieren wir hier http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf

Und das gilt auch in Bezug auf Nightrides. In den DIMB TrailRules haben wir dazu eine Aussage, aber es sollte fÃ¼r uns alle, egal ob nun Mitglied oder nicht Mitglied in der DIMB, selbstverstÃ¤ndlich sein, dass wir solche Aussagen immer wieder auf den PrÃ¼fstand stellen und kritisch hinterfragen, ob sie berechtigt sind oder ob sie geÃ¤ndert werden kÃ¶nnen/mÃ¼ssen.

Was mir dabei wichtig erscheint, ist dass wir uns immer wieder und in der Zukunft sogar noch verstÃ¤rkt, mit dem Thema Vorurteile und Wirklichkeit beschÃ¤ftigen. Ist es ein Vorurteil, dass wir Tiere in der DÃ¤mmerung und in der Nacht stÃ¶ren und deshalb zu diesen Zeiten den Wald verlassen sollten? Manches spricht dafÃ¼r, dass es ein Vorurteil ist.  Vielleicht spricht auch manches dagegen bzw. wird in Diskussionen immer wieder vertreten. Aber entscheidend ist, dass wir nicht nur die Meinungen sammeln und diskutieren, sondern uns auch intensiv damit befassen, welche belegbaren Erkenntnisse es dazu gibt und welche Verhaltensweisen diese nahelegen und welche Konsequenzen wir daraus ziehen oder nicht ziehen sollten. Lesestoff dazu gibt es hier http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek


----------



## mw.dd (12. März 2013)

Ich wollte hier keineswegs über Sinn und Unsinn einzelner Trailrules diskutieren, sondern Jan nur auf die entsprechende Stelle aufmerksam machen.

Die anscheinend notwendige Diskussion, auch über die anderen Regeln, sollten wir in einem eigenen Thread weiterführen.


----------



## jan84 (13. März 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier keineswegs über Sinn und Unsinn einzelner Trailrules diskutieren, sondern Jan nur auf die entsprechende Stelle aufmerksam machen.
> 
> Die anscheinend notwendige Diskussion, auch über die anderen Regeln, sollten wir in einem eigenen Thread weiterführen.



Richtig, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spinner69 (13. März 2013)

Nur ein kleiner Einwand ... im Wald leben nicht nur Rehe  und die Fluchtdistanz ist nicht bei allen Waldbewohnern gleich.

Bin ab und zu auch mit dem Bike zu dunkler Stunde unterwegs und bleib dann auf den breiten Wegen. In der Natur bewegen verlangt auch Kompromisse.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (14. März 2013)

Das größte Problem bei den Nightrides ist nicht etwa, dass man die Tiere stört. Dadurch, dass der Wald nachts ohnehin fast leer ist, gibt es genug Fluchtraum.

ABER:

Der Jäger bekommt große Probleme das Wild zu kontrollieren, den Bestand abzuschätzen und zu schiessen (und damit den Bestand zu kontrollieren), weil die Tiere sich nicht in Ruhe und gesammelt zu den üblichen Futterstellen bewegen.


----------



## Plural-Grip (15. März 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bei den Nightrides ist nicht etwa, dass man die Tiere stört. Dadurch, dass der Wald nachts ohnehin fast leer ist, gibt es genug Fluchtraum.
> 
> ABER:
> 
> Der Jäger bekommt große Probleme das Wild zu kontrollieren, den Bestand abzuschätzen und zu schiessen (und damit den Bestand zu kontrollieren), weil die Tiere sich nicht in Ruhe und gesammelt zu den üblichen Futterstellen bewegen.


 ... und daraufhin wird der Jäger seitens der Forstwirtschaft angegangen, weil er seinen Job nicht macht, zu viel unkontrollierbares Wild unterwegs ist und den Forstbestand schädigt. Da sowohl Jäger als auch Forst dann  und später , bekommen wir Biker als einer der mutmaßlichen Verursacher Probleme mit beiden. Diese Wirkungszusammenhänge waren mir als Laien bisher auch fremd und erfordern von uns Bikern zweierlei: Offenheit für die Probleme anderer Waldnutzer und Kooperation. Dann wird alles gut!


----------



## spinner69 (15. März 2013)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Das größte Problem bei den Nightrides ist nicht etwa, dass man die Tiere stört. Dadurch, dass der Wald nachts ohnehin fast leer ist, gibt es genug Fluchtraum.
> 
> ABER:
> 
> Der Jäger bekommt große Probleme das Wild zu kontrollieren, den Bestand abzuschätzen und zu schiessen (und damit den Bestand zu kontrollieren), weil die Tiere sich nicht in Ruhe und gesammelt zu den üblichen Futterstellen bewegen.



Nicht alle Tiere im Wald werden bejagt, z.B. Singvögel 

Für die Tierwelt muss es eben auch Tageszeiten geben, in welchen gar kein Fluchtraum benötigt wird ...


----------



## fetty (15. März 2013)

Servus,

was die so genannte Forstwirtschaft teilweise im Wald hinterlässt, ist nicht in Worte zu fassen. Außerdem wird z.B. grade am Winterstein vieles dafür getan, dass der Wald leider einen eher parkartigen Charakter bekommt. Das steht ganz sicher nicht im Einklang mit dem Wunsch die Natur zu erleben - auf welchem Weg auch immer. Mir scheint es, als wären die "nicht sportlichen Besucher" des Waldes damit beschäftigt, den Wald zu "verbessern", allerdings auf eine negative Art und Weise.


> In der Natur bewegen verlangt auch Kompromisse.


Dies bedeutet aber auch der Natur den freien Lauf zu lassen ... Der Mtbler, Wanderer oder Jogger wird der Natur, sofern er sich angemessen verhält, sicher nicht schaden egal zu welcher Uhrzeit...


----------



## spinner69 (15. März 2013)

Hm, warum gibt es dann in empfindlichen Naturräumen eine Besucherlenkung ... weil es wohl doch Tiere gibt, die extrem empfindlich reagieren?

Mit dem angemessenen Verhalten stimm ich Dir voll zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (15. März 2013)

Wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob mit dem neuen Waldgesetz denn auch eine Vereinfachung der Genehmigungsverfahren für MTB-Strecken einhergeht.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (15. März 2013)

Das liegt eher weniger an Gesetzen als an den Verwaltungsjuristen, die darüber jammern, dass ihre Arbeit so schwer ist und dann völlig schwachsinnige Formulare und Vorgehensweisen bestimmen.


----------



## micha555 (16. März 2013)

fetty schrieb:


> Dies bedeutet aber auch der Natur den freien Lauf zu lassen ... Der Mtbler, Wanderer oder Jogger wird der Natur, sofern er sich angemessen verhält, sicher nicht schaden egal zu welcher Uhrzeit...



Wenn Radfahrer mit flulichtähnlichen Lampen in Gruppen Nachts durch den Wald rasen, ist das aber kein angemessenes Verhalten!


----------



## fetty (16. März 2013)

nicht wirklich, da hast du recht ... das liegt aber auch an der Region und Größe des Waldgebietes. Etwas weit hergeholt, aber in Norwegen stresst sich da keiner ...


----------



## Plural-Grip (16. März 2013)

fetty schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, da hast du recht ... das liegt aber auch an der Region und Größe des Waldgebietes. Etwas weit hergeholt, aber in Norwegen stresst sich da keiner ...


 
... und genau das ist der Punkt. Norwegen hat eine Einwohnerdichte von 14 Einw./km. Hier in D als einem der dichtbesiedelsten Regionen der Welt leben mehr als 230 Einw./km! Das verlangt dann auch von ALLEN Waldnutzern deutlich mehr Rücksichtnahme als sonst wo auf der Welt. ... und dann wäre es doch supi, wenn wir Biker, als die schlausten Waldnutzer überhaupt, nicht nur von anderen Waldchaoten (wie z.B. den Abholzern am Winterstein) Entgegenkommen erwarten, sondern selbst durch faires und rücksichtsvolles Verhalten ggü. Mensch und Natur den Anfang zum Besseren machen!


----------



## bergroff (16. März 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob mit dem neuen Waldgesetz denn auch eine Vereinfachung der Genehmigungsverfahren für MTB-Strecken einhergeht.



Genau darin sehe ich immer noch ein großes Problem für uns beim Geländeradsport, wenn es um die Einrichtung von dauerhaften Strecken, spots und Geländen geht. Waldbetretungsrecht ist eine Sache, die andere ist das Planungsrecht mit den ganzen Auflagen bis hin zur Waldumwandlung, wo uns immer noch die Projekte kaputt gemacht werden können. Also, die nächste Baustelle!


----------



## HelmutK (17. März 2013)

Auf FB haben wir heute ein paar Gedanken - man könnte auch Sagen ein paar Worte zum Sonntag - gepostet, die wir auch denjenigen, die nicht auf FB unterwegs sind, nicht vorenthalten wollen:

Verbote und Einschränkungen - Sind die Mountainbiker wirklich selbst schuld?

Es gibt kaum eine Diskussionen über Wegesperrungen und weiträumige Verbote des Befahrens mit Fahrrädern (Mountainbikes), in der nicht früher oder später die Auffassung vertreten wird, die Mountainbiker seien daran doch selbst schuld und hätten dies durch ihr Fehlverhalten selbst provoziert. Aber ist das wirklich so? Kann und darf man so Verbote begründen?

Wenn in derartigen Diskussionen von "die" oder "den" Mountainbiker/n die Rede ist, so wird damit unterschwellig die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass dies auf alle Mountainbiker zuträfe. Wie belastbar solche Aussagen sind, zeigte sich erst letztes Jahr in Hessen, als in der Gesetzesbegründung von Problemen und Konflikten mit Mountainbikern die Rede war und dann eingeräumt werden musste, dass es diese auf 99% der Waldwege gar nicht gibt. Auch in Bezug auf den diskriminierenden Wegeplan im Siebengebirge, der Mountainbiker weitestgehend aussperrt, haben wir schon solche Behauptungen gelesen. Mit der Wirklichkeit, wie sie z. B. in wissenschaftlichen Studien belegt wird, haben solche Behauptungen allerdings wenig zu tun. Denn wie sonst sollte man solche Erkenntnisse werten:

"Wie die vorliegende Untersuchung jedoch zeigt, halten sich, trotz der relativ hohen Frequentierung zu Stoßzeiten am Wochenende und an Feiertagen, die Belastungen und Konflikte im Siebengebirge in Grenzen. .... Insgesamt hat die Befragung aber gezeigt, dass im Siebengebirge nur wenige Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern vorhanden sind. Die Mehrzahl der Befragten nimmt auf die andere Gruppe Rücksicht." (Universität zu Köln, Geographisches Institut, Geländepraktikum "Natursportarten und Ökologie, Ergebnisbericht, S. 59)

Da kommt man nicht nur ins Staunen, sondern auch ins Grübeln und fragt sich bei einem derartigen Befund, was denn die wahren Motive sind? Wir wollen diese Fragen diesem Beitrag nicht weiter vertiefen. Aber wir wollen aufzeigen, welche Dimension Verbote und Beschränkungen haben, die einer sachlichen Grundlage entbehren und warum wir uns dagegen zur Wehr setzen müssen.

Häufig beschuldigen wir uns sogar selbst, in dem wir einzelnen schwarzen Schafen in unseren Reihen die Schuld an Verboten zuweisen. So schreibt ein Leser in der aktuelle Bike (04/2013) zum Wegeplan im Siebengebirge:

"Einen sicherlich nicht unerheblichen Anteil an dieser Entwicklung tragen einige wenige Hardcore-Mountainbike, welche sich mit rüpelhaften Manieren bei Wandersleuten äußerst unbeliebt machen, die dann wiederum ihre Kontakte zur Politik ... nutzen und uns unser Hobby erfolgreich vermiesen."

Auch in Mountainbikeforen und FB finden wir solche oder ähnliche Aussagen aus unseren eigenen Reihen. Aber stellt Euch einmal folgende einfache Kontrollfrage: Ist schon mal jemand auf den Gedanken gekommen, einzelne Straßen oder generell alle Straßen großräumig für den Autoverkehr und alle Autofahrer zu sperren, nur weil manche Autofahrer die Straßenverkehrsregelungen nicht einhalten? Nein, aber sicherlich werden jetzt manche sagen, dass das der ADAC als einflussreiche Organisation schon verhindern würde. Aber es geht hier nicht alleine um Einfluss und Macht, sondern auch um Recht und Wahrung rechtsstaatlicher Grundlagen.

Das Verwaltungsgericht Münster (Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02 - Wegedefinition) äußerte sich zu einer Wegesperrung einmal wie folgt:

Gelegentliche MIßbrauchsfälle rechtfertigen es nicht, ..... die Betretungs- und Befahrensrechte gänzlich auszuschließen."

Diese zunächst banal klingende, Aussage eines Gerichts ist von großer Bedeutung und basiert auf den elementarsten rechtsstaatlichen Grundpfeilern des Grundgesetzes. In einem freiheitlich demokratischen Rechtsstaat haben Beliebigkeit und Willkür keinen Platz und verstoßen gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung des Grundgesetzes. Es ist verfassungsrechtlich schlicht nicht haltbar, alle Mountainbiker für das Fehlverhalten weniger zu bestrafen und in ihren Rechten zu beschneiden, geschweige denn Verbote derart zu begründen. Derartige Denkmuster und Begründungen belegen nicht nur ein seltsames Verständnis von Rechtsstaatlichkeit, sondern führen auch zu verfassungswidrigen Ergebnissen. 

Verbote und Einschränkungen von Rechten stellen den gravierendsten Eingriff in die Freiheitsrechte von Bürgern dar. Das Grundgesetz setzt daher für solche Maßnahmen hohe Hürden. Der ungeschriebene Verfassungsgrundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit (auch Übermaßverbot genannt) ist dabei von elementarster Bedeutung und durch Art. 1 Abs. 3 und Art. 20 Abs. 3 für die gesamte Staatsgewalt unmittelbar verbindlich. Aber worum geht es bei diesem Grundsatz?

Eine in Rechte eingreifende und/oder diese beschränkende Maßnahme muss zunächst einen legitimen öffentlichen Zweck verfolgen und sich an diesem Zweck messen lassen sowie darüber hinaus auch geeignet, erforderlich und angemessen sein. Dazu ein paar Beispiele:

Mit dem ersten Entwurf des Hessischen Waldgesetzes wollte man eine leichter handhabbare gesetzliche Grundlage für das Verbot des Radfahrens abseits von festen Wegen schaffen (legitimer öffentlicher Zweck). Dies wollte man durch eine faktische Wegbreitenregelung erreichen. Wir haben in diversen Stellungnahmen deutlich gemacht, dass man das Radfahren abseits von Wegen nicht mit einem Verbot des Befahrens von schmalen Wegen erreichen kann. Ein solches Verbot hätte daher trotz des legitimen öffentlichen Zwecks gegen das Merkmal der Geeignetheit verstoßen, das eine Kausalität zwischen Zweck und Maßnahme verlangt.

In manchen lokal begrenzten Gebieten, wie z. B. am Feldberg im Taunus, herrscht an manchen Tagen ein hoher Besucherandrang. Wir alle kennen diese Tage, z. B. Wochenenden und Feiertagen mit schönem Wetter oder anlässlich von Veranstaltungen. Und wir sperren uns auch gar nicht, gegen erforderliche Regelungen. Aber leider wird das Kind häufig mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet und das Merkmal der Erforderlichkeit nicht beachtet. Dieses besagt, dass kein milderes Mittel zur Verfügung stehen darf, mit dem in gleicher oder sogar besserer Weise derselbe Zweck erreicht werden kann. Was bedeutet das konkret? Wenn man z. B. nur an ganz wenigen oder ganz bestimmten Tagen ein Problem lösen muss/will, dann kann man nicht einfach so Verbote für "alle" Tage erlassen, denn mit temporären Verboten hätte man ein milderes Mittel zur Verfügung, ganz abgesehen davon, dass für temporäre Verbote alle Landesgesetze auch Rechtsgrundlagen bieten. Aber auch wenn man nur auf bestimmten Wegen oder an bestimmten Stellen ein Problem hat, dann kann ebenfalls nicht so einfach das Mittel des Verbots aus der Jacke ziehen. Vielmehr muss man auch hier sorgfältig untersuchen, was denn die Ursachen des Problems sind und ob man dieses nicht anders, nämlich ohne Verbote, lösen kann und man muss dann das dann auch tun. Verbote können immer nur die ultima ratio in einem freiheitlichen Rechtsstaat sein.

Verbot und Einschränkungen von Rechten müssen Angemessen sein. Wir sprechen hier von der Verhältnismäßigkeit im engeren Sinne, dem dritten Merkmal des Grundsatzes der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Gemeint ist damit, dass die Nachteile der Maßnahme (also z. B. ein Verbot oder eine Einschränkung) nicht völlig außer Verhältnis zu den Vorteilen stehen darf. Auch hier zeigt das Beispiel des ersten Entwurfs des Hessischen Waldgesetzes sehr schön, wie man gegen diesen Grundsatz verstoßen kann, wenn man es sich zu einfach macht. Obwohl nach offizieller Aussage auf 99% aller Waldwege gar keine Konflikte existierten, wollte man 75% aller Waldwege für Radfahrer sperren - von Verhältnismäßigkeit keine Spur! Auch dies haben wir in mehreren Stellungnahme hervorgehoben und damit letztlich auch Gehör gefunden.

Viele uns bekannten Verbote und Einschränkungen hätten bei genauerer Beachtung dieses ungeschriebenen Verfassungsgrundsatzes nie verhängt werden dürfen. 

Aber die Rechtsstaatlichkeit von Verboten und Einschränkungen hat noch weitere Facetten. Immer wieder stellen wir fest, dass Verbote und Einschränkungen faktisch gar nicht kontrolliert und durchgesetzt werden bzw. auch gar nicht kontrolliert und durchgesetzt werden können. Dass in solchen Konstellationen eine dann doch einmal durchgeführte Kontrolle und daran anknüpfende Sanktionen (Verwarnung- und Bußgelder) von den Betroffenen als willkürlich angesehen werden, ist dabei wenig verwunderlich. Aber bei genauerer Betrachtung muss man auch aus verfassungsrechtlicher Sicht darüber nachdenken, ob solche nicht kontrollierbaren und nicht durchsetzbaren Verbote und Einschränkungen nicht sogar verfassungswidrig sind. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht spricht in solchen Fällen von einem strukturellen Vollzugsdefizit. Auch dies kann zu einer Verfassungswidrigkeit von Verboten führen.

Mancherorts wird sogar bewusst von Kontrollen und der Rechtsdurchsetzung abgesehen und die Nichteinhaltung der verhängten Verbote toleriert. Teilweise wird sogar öffentlich im Zusammenhang mit der Verhängung von Verboten kommuniziert, dass man diese gar nicht kontrollieren und durchsetzen wolle, und in dem Kontext darauf verwiesen, dass es die Mountainbiker durch "ihr Verhalten" selbst in der Hand hätten, ob man die Nichteinhaltung der verhängten Verbote weiter tolerieren würde, sie also quasi "auf Bewährung" weiter auf den Wegen fahren lassen würde. Abgesehen davon, dass Bewährungsstrafen nur gegen einzelne Personen im Strafrecht und auch dort nur durch ein Gericht verhängt werden können (richtigerweise müsste man von der Aussetzung einer Strafe zur Bewährung sprechen), so kann man sich als Jurist bei derartigen Aussagen nur noch wundern. Eine ganze gesellschaftliche Gruppe in Sippenhaft für das Verhalten Einzelner nehmen zu wollen, kann man nur als Rückfall in mittelalterliche Denkmuster bezeichnen. Und wer dann noch etwas genauer recherchiert, kann auch durchaus Bezüge zu den Denkweisen totalitärer Regime finden. In einem Rechtsstaat jedenfalls haben solche Denkmuster und "Praktiken" nichts zu suchen.

Lange Rede - Danke für's Durchhalten - Kurzer Sinn: In einem Rechtsstaat haben sich Verbote und Einschränkungen an rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen zu orientieren. Tun sie das nicht und verstoßen gegen rechtsstaatliche Grundsätze, so können sie auf dem Rechtsweg angegangen und aus der Welt geschafft werden. Wenn einzelne schwarze Schafe den Anlass und die Begründung für Verbote geben sollen, so scheint dies nur auf den ersten Blick nachvollziehbar zu sein. Einer näheren rechtlichen Betrachtung hält das nicht stand und wir sollten uns gut überlegen, ob wir selbst auf solche Begründungen reinfallen und uns mit gegenseitigen Schuldzuweisungen zerfleischen.

Als Mountainbiker haben wir uns an Recht und Gesetz zu halten und auch die Rechte anderer Besucher und Nutzer der Natur und des Waldes zu achten. Gleichermaßen können wir aber auch erwarten und müssen uns notfalls auch dafür engagieren, dass unsere Rechte geachtet werden und man sich bei Verboten und Sperrungen an Recht und Gesetz hält. In Hessen ist uns dies im Rahmen eines nicht immer einfachen und häufig auch hohe Wellen schlagenden Prozesses gelungen und wir werden nach dem Stand der Dinge ein Waldgesetz bekommen, das nicht einseitig diskriminiert, sondern gegenseitigen Respekt und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme in den Vordergrund stellt und in diesem Sinne bundesweit eine Vorbildfunktion einnehmen wird. Dass das gelungen ist, basiert aber nicht alleine auf unserer Kampagne gegen das Waldgesetz, sondern auch auf einem Richtungswechsel in der Politik, die unsere Kritik konstruktiv aufgenommen hat, sowie nicht zuletzt auf vielfältigen Dialogen, z. B. im Rahmen der Runden Tische, zwischen allen Interessensgruppen, die sich angenähert und nicht mehr übereinander, sondern miteinander geredet haben. Es konnten Vorurteile und Mißverständnisse auf allen Seiten, sowohl bei Mountainbikern als auch z. B. bei Waldbesitzern, im Dialog bereinigt und beseitigt werden. Und davon werden alle Beteiligten in der Zukunft profitieren, wenn wir diesen Weg weiter gehen.

Aber nur alleine mit Aufklärungs- und Überzeugungsarbeit in Gesetzgebungsverfahren und Runden Tischen alleine, werden wir nicht alle Probleme lösen und nicht alle rechtswidrigen Verbote verhindern oder beseitigen können. Dazu bedarf es mehr. Es bedarf sachkundiger und kritischer Mountainbiker im ganzen Land, die Verbote aufnehmen und kritisch hinterfragen sowie zeigen, dass wir rechtswidrige Verbote nicht einfach hinnehmen. Und es bedarf einer starken Interessensvertretung, die Verbote notfalls auch vor Gericht bringt und überprüfen lässt. Und um zukünftig verstärkt für Eure Rechte auch vor Gericht streiten zu können, werden mehr finanzielle Mittel - Streiten kostet nicht zur Zeit, sondern auch Geld - aufzubringen sein. Wir machen uns darüber schon Gedanken und werden vielleicht schon zur Jahreshauptversammlung am 06. April in Fulda (Hessen) dazu erste konkrete Vorschläge unterbreiten.


----------



## fetty (17. März 2013)

merci, Danke für die Info.


----------



## Athabaske (17. März 2013)

...dank für die lange Rede, bzw. die erhellenden Ausführungen. Stimmt man muss nicht immer vorauseilend sich, den Mountainbikern, die Ursache für Sperrungen oder anderen Ärger geben. Auch wenn dieser Schritt irgendwie immer nahe liegt. Allerdings sollte die Selbstkritik weiterhin aufrecht erhalten bleiben und wir sollten weiterhin mäßigend auf die schwarzen Schafe unter uns einwirken, sollten weiterhin ihr Tun kritisieren. Auch wenn das bei andern Gelegenheiten so nicht geschieht...


----------



## HelmutK (17. März 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...dank für die lange Rede, bzw. die erhellenden Ausführungen. Stimmt man muss nicht immer vorauseilend sich, den Mountainbikern, die Ursache für Sperrungen oder anderen Ärger geben. Auch wenn dieser Schritt irgendwie immer nahe liegt. Allerdings sollte die Selbstkritik weiterhin aufrecht erhalten bleiben und wir sollten weiterhin mäßigend auf die schwarzen Schafe unter uns einwirken, sollten weiterhin ihr Tun kritisieren. Auch wenn das bei andern Gelegenheiten so nicht geschieht...





In der Politik und in vielen Verbänden wurden und werden solche Diskussionen nicht öffentlich geführt und auch in der DIMB haben wir da in der Vergangenheit einiges versäumt und manchmal mehr auf Gespräche und Überzeugungsarbeit in "Hinterzimmern" gesetzt, als uns gut getan hätte. Dies ist gerade hier in diesem Forum immer wieder kritisiert worden. Mittlerweile glaube ich persönlich, dass gerade die in unseren Reihen geübte Selbstkritik und die Transparenz unserer Diskussionen - jeder kann das hier oder auf FB mitverfolgen - einen wesentlichen Unterschied machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OPM (21. März 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Trailrules sind eindeutig:
> 
> 5. NIMM RÜCKSICHT AUF TIERE!
> _
> Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. *Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören*._



Ich hätte kein Problem mich daran zu halten; schliesslich ist zwischen Abend- und Morgendämmerung ausreichend Zeit für ne' knackige Tour.

Macht man halt dann jeweils 'ne halbe Stunde Pause; dann kann man auch 24h im Wald fahren.

Bliebe allein noch zu klären, ob's die bürgerliche, nautische oder astronomische Dämmerung sein soll.


----------



## Svenos (22. März 2013)

Ich finde, dass das Thema viel zu sehr dramatisiert wird. Sicherlich hat das Nachfahren durch die neue Lampentechnologie zugenommen, aber hält sich doch in vertretbaren Grenzen. Im Winterhalbjahr trainiere ich gezwungenermaßen in der Dunkelheit (mein Arbeitgeber will mir einfach tagsüber nicht frei geben) und halte mich dann schon aus Sicherheitsgründen an die Waldautobahnen. Bei meinen Ausfahrten rund um Wiesbaden treffe ich nur selten andere Biker und die Tierwelt reagiert keineswegs panisch auf meine Beleuchtung. I.d.R. bleiben die Rehe usw. stehen oder machen nur ein paar Schritte weg vom Weg. Zwischen März und Oktober dürfte das Thema ohnehin keine Rolle spielen.
Wenn ich bei der Nachtfahrt jemanden treffe, dann ist das bestenfalls der Förster oder Jäger in seinem SUV, der die Waldautobahn entlangbrettert. Da ist eine gute Beleuchtung (über-)lebensnotwendig 
Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust mir auch noch den Sport im Winter verbieten zu lassen. Die Alternative wäre Training auf der Straße, wo man - selbst mit Monsterbeleuchtung - von einem blinden Autofahrer abgeräumt wird.


----------



## wusel_ffm (22. März 2013)

Die Reaktion der Tierwelt kann ich im Raum FFM-Stadtwald zu 100% bestätigen. Wildschweine und Rehe sind rund um die Einflugschneise extrem relaxed beim Umgang mit MTBlern. Bei Rund 20 Nachtfahrten in der Gegend seit November bin ich auf 18 dieser ca 20km Runden auf Rotten von Wildschweinen gestossen. Manchmal auf mehrere. Dem hören sagen sollen die ja auch eher mir gegenüber renitent werden als das die panisch sind. Konnte sogar schon beobachten wie die sich nicht mal von der Böschung der Strassenbahn wegbewegen wenn die heranrauscht.


----------



## pndrev (22. März 2013)

Eben. Im Winter wird's um 17:00 duster - da schlag ich mich sicher nicht im Feierabendverkehr mit (anderen) gestressten Menschen rum, die Abstand für überflüssig halten. Man muss ja nicht jeden noch so winzigen Trail fahren oder stundenlang quer durch den Wald biken - aber komplett auf 'artgerechtes' Mountainbiken verzichte ich sicher nicht, nur weil's dunkel ist...


----------



## OPM (23. März 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Bei meinen Ausfahrten rund um Wiesbaden treffe ich nur selten andere Biker und die Tierwelt reagiert keineswegs panisch auf meine Beleuchtung. I.d.R. bleiben die Rehe usw. stehen oder machen nur ein paar Schritte weg vom Weg. Zwischen März und Oktober dürfte das Thema ohnehin keine Rolle spielen.



Das mag damit zusammenhängen, daß geblendete Tiere erstmal erstarren, da sie einfach nix mehr sehen. Daher wird auch Autofahrern geraten, abzublenden und zu hupen, falls z.B. ein Reh auf der Straße auftaucht. Abblendlicht ermöglicht die Flucht und die Hupe verscheucht sie dann.


----------



## rayc (23. März 2013)

Naja, inzwischen sieht man auch tagsüber immer mehr Rehe.
Die Verhaltensweise der Rehe ist die gleiche wie in den Abendstunden, man wird nur kurz angeschaut. Evt. traben sie paar Meter weiter.
Die Rehe haben gelernt das sie abseits von Wegen in Sicherheit sind.
Wenn sie auf Wegen stehen, traben sie paar Meter bis sie in der Böschung sind.

Rehe sind eigentlich keine Nachttiere und keine Waldtiere.
Dazu hat der Mensch sie durch die intensive Bejagung gemacht.

Tiere lernen sehr schnell, wo, von wem und wann ihnen Gefahr droht.
Nicht ohne Grund gibt es in Berlin Wildscheine 

ray


----------



## MissQuax (24. März 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> *Rehe sind eigentlich keine Nachttiere und keine Waldtiere.
> Dazu hat der Mensch sie durch die intensive Bejagung gemacht.*
> 
> Tiere lernen sehr schnell, wo, von wem und wann ihnen Gefahr droht.
> Nicht ohne Grund gibt es in Berlin Wildscheine


----------



## Gaunt (25. März 2013)

> Tiere lernen sehr schnell, wo, von wem und wann ihnen Gefahr droht.


Erklär das den vermalledeiten Rehen die mir und der Nachbarschaft den Garten kahl fressen. Fußballtröte bringt nix, Schreien und winken auch nicht. Die sind teilweise ne halbe Stunde später wieder da...

Ich glaub ich stell mal mein MTB in den Garten. Dann fallen sie bestimmt vor Schreck sofort tot um und ich bekomme meine Hecke in Form eines Rehrückens zurück


----------



## Athabaske (25. März 2013)

...wieso? Das bestätigt doch die Aussage Rehe wüssten genau wo ohne Gefahr droht - von Dir offensichtlich nicht. Sind eben ganz schön clever...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (25. März 2013)

> Nach Schätzungen werden in Deutschland jährlich mehr als 100.000 Kitze von Mähmaschinen verstümmelt oder getötet (National Geographic 03/2013)


Wenn diese LKW-großen Landmaschinen bei den Tieren keinen Fluchtreflex auslösen, werden es wohl kaum Radfahrer schaffen. Davon abgesehen gibt es im Wald natürlich nicht nur Großwild, sodass jegliche menschliche Existenz einen Störfaktor darstellt. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass der zusätzliche Stress durch ein paar Nachtbiker nennenswerte zusätzliche Effekte hervorruft.


----------



## skaster (25. März 2013)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Wenn diese LKW-großen Landmaschinen bei den Tieren keinen Fluchtreflex auslösen, werden es wohl kaum Radfahrer schaffen. Davon abgesehen gibt es im Wald natürlich nicht nur Großwild, sodass jegliche menschliche Existenz einen Störfaktor darstellt. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass der zusätzliche Stress durch ein paar Nachtbiker nennenswerte zusätzliche Effekte hervorruft.



Du solltest Rehe nicht mit Kitzen gleichsetzen. Die Kitze flüchten nicht, da sie keine Chance gegen ihre Feinde hätten. Dadurch, dass sie keinen "Eigengeruch" haben, schleicht der Fressfeind am Kitz vorbei ohne es zu bemerken.

Allerdings scheinen Rehe auch bei uns noch darauf zu warten ob man denn noch ein paar Leckerchen verliert.


----------



## X-Präsi (26. März 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob mit dem neuen Waldgesetz denn auch eine Vereinfachung der Genehmigungsverfahren für MTB-Strecken einhergeht.


Hi Frank!
Darauf hatte wohl noch keiner geantwortet...

Mit dem neuen Gesetz kommen tatsächlich ein paar Vereinfachungen:
- Waldbesitzer müssen (legal zustande gekommene) Streckenausweisungen für z.B. MTBer dulden. 
- Die Singletrails sind jetzt perse nicht mehr als Strecken ausgeschlossen. Dies stellt eine Verbesserung zur bisherigen Situation dar, in der die Genehmigungsbehörden das bisherige (unklar definierte) Forstgesetz sehr restriktiv angewandt haben.

Weitergehende Wünsche nach Reduzierung von Genehmigungshürden für den legalen Streckenbau wäre in anderen Gesetzen zu verankern (wie z.B. Bauordnung oder Naturschutzgesetz). Diese wurden im Rahmen der Waldgesetznovelle jedoch nicht behandelt.


----------



## f.topp (26. März 2013)

Danke Thomas für die Klarstellung...das ist auf jeden Fall schonmal eine Verbesserung.
Streckenbau Projekte werden es in Zukunft also weiterhin schwer haben.


----------



## X-Präsi (26. März 2013)

f.topp schrieb:


> Danke Thomas für die Klarstellung...das ist auf jeden Fall schonmal eine Verbesserung.
> Streckenbau Projekte werden es in Zukunft also weiterhin schwer haben.



Es wird jedenfalls nicht schwerer als jetzt


----------



## blutbuche (31. März 2013)

1 jahr vorbei - und : schon viele festgenommenen biker ... frohe ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (31. März 2013)

Hast ja auch viel dafür getan, dass es so bleibt 
Meinst du tatsächlich, dass es so positiv für uns ausgegangen wäre, wenn sich alle so verhalten hätten wie du?


----------



## Harvester (1. April 2013)

Ich wusste die ganze Zeit das irgendjemand fehlt. Es wollte mir nur der Name nicht einfallen. Naja, nicht so wichtig.....


----------



## X-Präsi (11. April 2013)

Info aus dem Hessischen Landtag:

das Waldgesetz steht in der 21. KW zur Abstimmung an...


----------



## dib (13. April 2013)

Präsi schrieb:


> Info aus dem Hessischen Landtag:
> 
> das Waldgesetz steht in der 21. KW zur Abstimmung an...



Ich will ja nicht ungeduldig klingen aber mit der Geschwindigkeit bei der in Deutschland simple Gesetze beschlossen werden werden ich China ganze Städte erdacht und fertiggestellt! 
Aber egal, Hauptsache es geht mal los!


----------



## prince67 (13. April 2013)

dib schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht ungeduldig klingen aber mit der Geschwindigkeit bei der in Deutschland simple Gesetze beschlossen werden werden ich China ganze Städte erdacht und fertiggestellt!
> Aber egal, Hauptsache es geht mal los!


Das hat Vor- und Nachteile.
Nur dadurch, dass es in D so lange dauert, hatten wir überhaupt die Gelegenheit etwas mitzureden. Und da andere auch mitreden wollen, dauert es halt länger.
Wäre es wie in China, hätten wir längst die 2m Regel in Hessen.


----------



## Bener (13. April 2013)

Verdammt..!

Hab das hier zum Teil mitverfolgt.. Aber jetzt steht nen Umzug nach Hessen an! Da werd ich hier wohl wieder öfter vorbeischauen!

Bener


----------



## Asrael (13. April 2013)

Wieso verdammt? Die 2m Regelung ist doch vom Tisch


----------



## Tilman (16. April 2013)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Wenn diese LKW-großen Landmaschinen bei den Tieren keinen Fluchtreflex auslösen, werden es wohl kaum Radfahrer schaffen. Davon abgesehen gibt es im Wald natürlich nicht nur Großwild, sodass jegliche menschliche Existenz einen Störfaktor darstellt. Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass der zusätzliche Stress durch ein paar Nachtbiker nennenswerte zusätzliche Effekte hervorruft.


 
Sorry, lese Deinen Beitrag eben erst.

Die Reaktion von wildlebenden Tieren ist nicht an die Größe eines sich nähernden Objektes gebunden. Ich bin beruflich 'mal auf einem Betonweg mit einem PKW in ein Gebiet gefahren, wo der Große Brachvogel brütet (Horloffaue bei Echzell / Wetterau). Das hat keins der Viecher gestört, aber schon beim Öffnen der Autotür waren alle in der Luft.

Besonderer Stress wird dann ausgelöst, wenn Tiere einen "Feind" erst spät erkennen und damit keinen geordneten Rückzug antreten können, sondern in Panik flüchten müssen. Die frühe Feinderkennung ist besonders ein v.a. im Winter bei knappem Nahrungsangebot und noch mehr bei zusätzlich tiefem oder/und harschigem Schnee aus energetischen Gründen ein lebenswichtiges Kriterium.


----------



## Tilman (16. April 2013)

Präsi schrieb:


> (...)Weitergehende Wünsche nach Reduzierung von Genehmigungshürden für den legalen Streckenbau wäre in anderen Gesetzen zu verankern (wie z.B. Bauordnung oder Naturschutzgesetz). Diese wurden im Rahmen der Waldgesetznovelle jedoch nicht behandelt.


 
Eine Art der Vereinfachung ist auch rein praktisch dadurch zu erreichen, daß man die Genehmigungsbehörden mit wirklich kompletten Antragsunterlagen und regionalstrukturbezogenen Daten (Versorgungsstruktur der Region mit Sportstätten etc.) versorgt. Das kommt selten genug vor.

Es ist eine unfruchtbare Methode, zu glauben, einige Dinge (vielleicht, weil sie etwas kosten) nach dem Motto wegzulassen "vielleicht merken die das ja nicht". Und gerade, was den Artenschutz angeht, wird sich schon aus europarechtlichen Gründen hierzulande nichts vereinfachen lassen. Das aktuelle nunmehr nicht mehr rahmenrechtliche, sondern unmittelbar gültige Bundesnaturschutzrecht hält die Länder, so auch Hessen, anders als vor 2010 auch aus rechtlich systematischen Gründen davon ab, durch Negativkataloge festzulegen, daß bestimmte Handlungen z.B. nicht als Eingriff in Natur und Landschaft gelten. 

Baurechtlich würde eine Vereinfachung deshalb wenig helfen, weil auch eine Genehmigungsfreiheit nicht davor befreien würde, sich an die rechtlichen Vorschriften, vor allem das BauGB (also wieder Bundesrecht), zu halten. Drum handelt es sich bei den landesbaurechtlich derzeit von einer Genehmigung freigestellten Sachen auch in aller Regel, z.B. im Vergleich zu einer 1000 m langen DH-Strecke, mehr oder weniger um relativ wenig raumgreifenden "Kleinkram".

Wichtig ist, daß man begründen kann, daß die Strecke eben nur am beabsichtigten Ort und nicht andernorts (im besiedelten Bereich oder z.B. ggf. weniger naturbelastend) gebaut werden kann. Das ist im wesentlichn bundesrechtlich so untermauert und kann nicht über Landesgesetz geändert werden. 

Ich habe gestern mit einer Kommune, in der es einen Bikepark gibt (nein, nicht Stromberg) telefoniert. Es wird eine Erweiterung diskutiert. Man bebsichtigt, dies über einen Bebauungsplan, so wie in Winterberg, in den Griff zu bekommen. Bei solchen Plänen ist es oft wie bei Einzelvorhaben. Wenn die Unterlagen nicht stimmen, zieht sich's. Und nachdem ich gerade gestern einen Bebauungsplan (Wohngebiet) sah, für den das von der Kommune beauftragte Planungsbüro wesentliche Sachen nicht gebacken bekam, obwohl das möglich gewesen wäre (!), wundert mich hinisichtlich langer Entwicklungsphasen nicht nur für Bikestrecken kaum noch etwas.

Um dem Übel entgegenzutreten, haben wir ja die Legalize-Freeride-Materialien.

Das aus verfassungsrechtlichen Gründen sicher spannende Thema, ob Regelungen Chancen hätten, einen Waldbesitzer zum Dulden des wie auch immer konditionierten Biketrailbaues zu verpflichten und dabei nicht vom Bundesverfassungsgericht kassiert zu werden, ist sicher eine Extra-Baustelle.


----------



## Bill Tür (17. April 2013)

Ja, war leider kein gutes Beispiel von mir, da hat schon skasters Einwurf zum Entkräften gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (17. April 2013)

Eben gefunden im Netz

Frankfurter Rundschau, Keine Ruhe im Wald, von Olaf Velte

Klar, wäre Ruhe im Wald könnte die Forstwirtschaft unsensibel die Böden weiter umpflügen und niemand würde sich darüber ärgern...

Zum guten Glück kann man den Artikel kommentieren!


----------



## Hebus (17. April 2013)

*seufz* Warum fuehle ich mich ploetzlich so muede?


----------



## Svenos (18. April 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Eben gefunden im Netz
> 
> Frankfurter Rundschau, Keine Ruhe im Wald, von Olaf Velte
> 
> ...


 
Hallo!
Der Schwachsinn, der in dem Artikel verbreitet wird sollte kommentiert werden. Irgendwie fühle ich mich ein Jahr zurück versetzt, als der MTB-Sport einer massiven Hetzkampagne ausgesetzt war. 
Der liebe Herr Heitmann will immer noch nicht Ruhe geben und gießt wieder Öl ins Feuer. Wir sollten das nicht einfach so hinnehmen. Neues Gesetz hin oder her, mit solchen Artikeln wird der Weg für ein Bikeverbot am Feldberg geebnet.


----------



## Harvester (18. April 2013)

Ich habe das Gefühl den Artikel schon einmal gelesen zu haben...... vor einem Jahr...


----------



## wusel_ffm (18. April 2013)

Witzig da soll es Luchse geben am Feldberg. Die haben bestimmt von der Rindswurst gehört und sind aus dem Harz und Spessart extra angereist. Oder sind die wegen der mehren 100m breiten Downhillstrecke da! Hab gehört Luchse fahren ja vor allem dieses neue Surrly mit 30,5Zoll Reifen da brauch man schon mal ne breite Piste. Jetzt wieder Ernst

Ich hab ein Kommentar hinterlassen bei der FR.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. April 2013)

Bleibt locker. Mitte Mai werden wir das neue Waldgesetz und damit eine bessere Ausgangsposition für alle Seiten haben. Für die Biker wie auch die Forstverwaltung, der Entscheidungen abgenommen bzw. erleichtert werden.

Dann werden wir Hr. H. zeigen, dass das neue Waldgesetz sehr wohl funktionieren kann. Vorausgesetzt, er lässt der erklärten Öffnung für die Interessen der Biker dann auch Taten folgen.

Alles wird gut...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. April 2013)

Präsi schrieb:


> Bleibt locker. Mitte Mai werden wir das neue Waldgesetz und damit eine bessere Ausgangsposition für alle Seiten haben.



Da warte ich auch nur drauf, denn dann werde ich bei der Stadt Gießen mal eine Begründung verlagen, warum am Hangelstein bestimmte Wege für _RadfahrerInnen_ gesperrt sind, aber alle anderen (nichtmotorisierten) NutzerInnen (auch ReiterInnen) diese nutzen dürfen


----------



## HelmutK (20. Mai 2013)

Die parlamentarischen Mühlen mahlen langsam, aber es geht weiter in dieser Woche. Nach dem vorläufigen Ablaufplan

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/PLENUMONLINE/Ablaufplan.htm

findet am Donnerstag (23.05.) die zweite Lesung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes statt. Auf den Landtagsservern findet Ihr dazu

1. den Gesetzesentwurf der Landesregierung aus dem Dezember 2012

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/2/06732.pdf

2. die Beschlussempfehlung des ULA vom 08. Mai 2013

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/1/07341.pdf

3. den Änderungsantrag der Fraktion Bündnis 90/Die Grünen vom 08. Mai 2013

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/5/07335.pdf

4. den Änderungsantrag der Fraktion der CDU und der FDP vom 14. Mai 2013

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/DRS/18/5/07365.pdf

In der anstehenden zweiten Lesung steht für das "Betretungsrecht" keine Änderung an; die beiden Änderungsanträge betreffen nicht das Betretungsrecht.


----------



## HelmutK (23. Mai 2013)

Heute Nachmittag wird das neue Waldgesetz im Landtag in zweiter Lesung behandelt. Ihr könnt die Sitzung, die Debatte und die Entscheidung live im Netz verfolgen. Das wird spannend, denn wir alle haben dazu beigetragen, dass diese Gesetz zur Abstimmung gelangt. 

http://www.ffh.de/landtaghessentv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (23. Mai 2013)

dann hoffe ich mal das nicht in letzter Minute eine Änderung rein kommt.

ray


----------



## OPM (23. Mai 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag wird das neue Waldgesetz im Landtag in zweiter Lesung behandelt. Ihr könnt die Sitzung, die Debatte und die Entscheidung live im Netz verfolgen. Das wird spannend, denn wir alle haben dazu beigetragen, dass diese Gesetz zur Abstimmung gelangt.
> 
> http://www.ffh.de/landtaghessentv



heute nachmittag = ab 17:55 laut Ablaufplan (im Anhang).


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Mai 2013)

War der Link zur Erklärung der Änderungen schon hier?

http://verwaltung.hessen.de/irj/HMULV_Internet?cid=c584e0b20098a5b48d7dc11594c9d2bf#Fragen


----------



## bergroff (23. Mai 2013)

OPM schrieb:


> heute nachmittag = ab 17:55 laut Ablaufplan (im Anhang).




Frisch aus dem Landtag:

"....es war die 2. Lesung, die SPD hat eine 3. Lesung beantragt, also erst das nächste Mal "

.....kommt die Abstimmung!


----------



## Asrael (23. Mai 2013)

> Nach derzeitiger Rechtslage auf Basis des Bundeswaldgesetzes und des geltenden Hessischen Forstgesetzes ist nämlich das Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Waldwegen, nicht aber auf schmalen Waldpfaden bzw. Single-Trails gestattet. Das ist bereits seit Jahrzehnten so, nach unserer Ansicht aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Um die gesetzliche Situation dem veränderten Freizeitverhalten anzupassen, soll das neue Waldgesetz im Gegensatz zu der bisherigen Gesetzeslage ermöglichen, dass ein Befahren mit Mountainbikes im Waldbestand auch auf schmalen Pfaden erlaubt oder geduldet werden kann. Waldbesitzer können sich - anders als bisher - einfacher und schneller mit Bikern auf Trails einigen.



Öhm das klingt ja jetzt doch wieder als dürfe man nur auf speziell fürs biken freigegebenen Trails biken... 

Ich dachte das Thema sei vom Tisch???


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Mai 2013)

Die Seite auf der Homepage des Ministeriums ist beinahe so alt wie der Protest gegen den ursprünglichen Gesetzentwurf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Mai 2013)

Nimmt aber auf neuere Aspekte bezug. Wenn nicht, egal.

Dritte Lesung... Wie toll. Kostet ja nix. 
So verschiebt sich unser Streckenprojekt wieder ... Grrr


----------



## Micha-L (23. Mai 2013)

Sorry falscher Thread. Frage ist nun hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470460


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2013)

Angeblich ist das Waldgesetz gerade durch gegangen!?


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Mai 2013)

Nichts entschieden, eine dritte Lesung wird folgen...

http://www.hessen-tageblatt.com/hes...en-maengel-machen-3-lesung-erforderlich-85786


----------



## HelmutK (25. Mai 2013)

In der zweiten Lesung hat es noch nicht ganz mit der Verabschiedung geklappt. Vielmehr wurde das Gesetz noch einmal an den ULA (Aussschuss für Umwelt, Energie, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz) überwiesen und es wird eine dritte, dann aber letzte Lesung geben. Nachlesen könnt Ihr das im Beschlussprotokoll für die 141. Plenarsitzung am 23.05.2013 unter Punkt 9. Neu ist, dass der Änderungsantrag der Fraktionen von CDU vom 14.05.2013 zurückgezogen und durch einen neuen Änderungsantrag vom 21.05.2013 ersetzt wurde. Dieser betrifft die Regelung von Gemeinschaftswald und betrifft nicht das Betretungsrecht. Wir müssen also weiter auf die endgültige Verabschiedung des neuen Waldgesetzes für Hessen warten, aber wir dürfen optimistisch bleiben, dass dies nur eine Frage der Zeit ist. 

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/PLENUMONLINE/Beschlussprotokoll.htm


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2013)

aber immer schön aufpassen, welche anträge noch eingehen in der zwischenzeit


----------



## HelmutK (6. Juni 2013)

Der Umweltausschuss des Hessischen Landtags hat das Waldgesetz heute als Punkt 1 auf seiner Tagesordnung. Beraten werden die Änderungsanträge der Fraktionen von CDU und FDP sowie Bündnis 90/Die Grünen.

http://www.hessischer-landtag.de/ic...e373,11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111111.pdf


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Juni 2013)

Hab` gerade nochmal einen Blick in die Gesetzentwürfe und Begründungen geworfen:

Entwurf Hessisches Waldgesetz vom 25.06.2012

und 

Entwurf Hessisches Waldgesetz vom 04.12.2012

Da liegen Welten dazwischen. 
Die Vernunft hat sich durchgesetzt und viele von uns haben dazu beigetragen. Ein gutes Gefühl nicht ohnmächtig zu sein.


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juni 2013)

*Bericht vom gestrigen Runden Tisch in Kassel:*

Wir haben gemeinschaftlich unter erneut souveräner Leitung der Ministerin eine Vereinbarung "Wald und Sport" formuliert, in der Leitlinien und Verhaltensregeln für alle Waldbesucher aufgestellt wurden.
Neben diesen allgemeinen Regeln werden im Anhang auch sportartspezifische Verhaltensregeln dargestellt. Für die Zielgruppe "Biker" wurden die Trail Rules übernommen.

Hier wurde die gesetzlich verankerte "Vernunftsschiene", auf der wir ein besseres Miteinander erreichen wollen und werden, durch konkrete Spielregeln ergänzt, mit denen wir Biker genau wie alle anderen Interessengruppierungen sehr gut leben können. 

Bis zu den Sommerferien soll diese Vereinbarung unterzeichnet und veröffentlicht sein. 

Im Anschluss wurde dann noch ein Abschnitt einer neu angelegten, touristisch orientierten Mountainbikestrecke im Habichtswald besichtigt, die auf einer Gesamtlänge von 16 Km immerhin 40% Trailanteil besitzen soll. Zur Qualität der Trails kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen, aber der erste Eindruck des Abschnitts war ok. Und mit dem hohen Trailanteil wäre damit wirklich ein Zeichen in die richtige Richtung gesetzt. Vielleicht auch ausbaubar um Flowtrails etc.

Die 3. und letzte Lesung des Landeswaldgesetzes soll übrigens in der kommenden Woche stattfinden. Genauer Termin kommt noch.


----------



## OPM (20. Juni 2013)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Bericht vom gestrigen Runden Tisch in Kassel:*
> 
> Im Anschluss wurde dann noch ein Abschnitt einer neu angelegten, touristisch orientierten Mountainbikestrecke im Habichtswald besichtigt, die auf einer Gesamtlänge von 16 Km immerhin 40% Trailanteil besitzen soll. Zur Qualität der Trails kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen, aber der erste Eindruck des Abschnitts war ok. Und mit dem hohen Trailanteil wäre damit wirklich ein Zeichen in die richtige Richtung gesetzt. Vielleicht auch ausbaubar um Flowtrails etc.
> 
> Die 3. und letzte Lesung des Landeswaldgesetzes soll übrigens in der kommenden Woche stattfinden. Genauer Termin kommt noch.



Gesetze sind das Eine; bleibt abzuwarten, ob nicht auf dem lokalen Verordnungswege eine Verdrängung der Biker weg von 'Premiumwanderwegen' hin zu der 'offiziellen' MTB Strecke versucht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (20. Juni 2013)

OPM schrieb:


> Gesetze sind das Eine; bleibt abzuwarten, ob nicht auf dem lokalen Verordnungswege eine Verdrängung der Biker weg von 'Premiumwanderwegen' hin zu der 'offiziellen' MTB Strecke versucht wird.



....Ob denn dann als Gegenantwort "Premium-MTB-Strecken" wie geplant mit Zertifizierung und allem PiPaPo sein sollten, mag ich zu bezweifeln, wenn ich mir das Hin und Her seit Jahr und Tag der Strecke im Habichtswald bei Kassel wie gestern zu besichtigen anguck und wohl eher der Versuch der Verdrängung der biker in offizielle Randnischen gemacht wird.


----------



## OPM (20. Juni 2013)

bergroff schrieb:


> ....Ob denn dann als Gegenantwort "Premium-MTB-Strecken" wie geplant mit Zertifizierung und allem PiPaPo sein sollten, mag ich zu bezweifeln, wenn ich mir das Hin und Her seit Jahr und Tag der Strecke im Habichtswald bei Kassel wie gestern zu besichtigen anguck und wohl eher der Versuch der Verdrängung der biker in offizielle Randnischen gemacht wird.



Premium is da, wo ich erfolgreich meinem Bauch hinterherfahr!

Legal, illegal, ********gal


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juni 2013)

Der Termin für die Dritte Lesung steht - es ist der 27.06.2013!!!!

Für diejenigen, die meine Ausrufezeichen nicht verstehen, zitierte ich aus einer Email vom 27.06.2012:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der Anlage übersende ich Ihnen den Entwurf des Gesetzes zur Neureglung des Rechts des Waldes und anderer Rechtsvorschriften sowie das Anschreiben. Die hessische Landesregierung hat mit Kabinettsbeschluss vom 25. Juni 2012 beschlossen, die Verbände zu diesem Gesetzesentwurf anzuhören. Die Versendung soll ausschließlich auf elektronischem Wege erfolgen. Bei Bedarf kann auf Anforderung je angehörtem Verband ein Satz der Unterlagen in Papierform übersandt werden.

Die Anhörungsfrist läuft bis zum Mittwoch, den 22. August 2012.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag"

Das waren aufregende, spannende und im Ergebnis erfolgreiche 12 Monate 

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/PLENUMONLINE/Tagesordnung.htm
http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/PLENUMONLINE/Ablaufplan.htm


----------



## HelmutK (27. Juni 2013)

Der Hessische Landtag hat heute in Dritter Lesung das neue Waldgesetz mit den Stimmen der Regierungsfraktionen von CDU und FDP verabschiedet. 

Wie geht es jetzt weiter:

Das Waldgesetz wird zunächst vom Landtagspräsidenten beurkundet und dann an den Ministerpräsidenten weitergeleitet. Dieser veröffentlicht (=verkündet) es im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt. Am Tag nach der Verkündung tritt es in Kraft.


----------



## powderJO (27. Juni 2013)

endlich  

noch mal vielen dank an alle, die geholfen haben. ich hoffe unser beispiel macht schule.


----------



## 4mate (27. Juni 2013)

In Württemberg seh' ich schwarz


----------



## prince67 (27. Juni 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> In Württemberg seh' ich schwarz


Ne, grün!


----------



## rayc (27. Juni 2013)

Danke an alle die mitgeholfen haben. 

ray


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. Juni 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Am Tag nach der Verkündung tritt es in Kraft.



Dann können wir endlich Begründungen für unsinne Wegesperrungen verlangen  Bspw. am Gießener Hangelstein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo an alle,

wir können mit den Ergebnissen wirklich zufrieden sein. Vor so ziemlich einem Jahr ging es mit dem unsäglichen Entwurf gerade los und die Welt sah sehr sehr düster für uns Biker aus. 

Und nun haben wir die erste vernunftsbasierte Regelung, die nicht einfach lokal durch eine Verordnung (wie hier von ein paar Usern befürchtet) außer Kraft gesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Pelto (28. Juni 2013)

*Danke!*


----------



## HelmutK (30. Juni 2013)

Von unserer Facebook-Seite https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

*Hessen hat ein neues Waldgesetz und das ist gut so!*

In der Plenarsitzung am 27. Juni 2013 hat der Hessische Landtag in dritter Lesung das neue Waldgesetz verabschiedet. Mit dem neuen Waldgesetz wird die Grundlage für ein modernes und bürgerfreundliches Waldbetretungsrecht für ganz Hessen geschaffen, das auf ein Miteinander und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme aller Waldbesucher und Waldnutzer setzt. Das ist vorbildlich und das ist gut so!

*Mountainbiker haben etwas bewegt und das ist gut so!*

Über Jahre hinweg entwickelte sich Hessen immer mehr zu einem Bundesland, in dem Mountainbiker zu Bürgern zweiter Klasse deklassiert wurden. Diese Entwicklung erschien vielen von uns unumkehrbar und erreichte ihren Höhepunkt mit der Vorlage eines Entwurfs für das neue hessische Waldgesetz Ende Juni 2012. Das war der berühmte Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte. "Selten ist ein Gesetzesvorhaben auf so geballten Protest gestoßen wie der Entwurf zum hessischen Waldgesetz." konstatierte die Frankfurter Rundschau nur knapp vier Wochen nach Bekanntwerden des Entwurfs, nach dem ein (nur) vermeintlich kleiner und unbedeutender Verband, die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. und unzählige engagierte Mountainbiker ihre Stimme gegen das neue Gesetz erhoben hatten. Eine Facebook-Aktionsseite mit Tausenden von Fans und einer wöchentlichen Reichweite von in der Spitze über 150.000 Lesern, der überwältigende Zuspruch zu unserer Online-Petition und Unterschriftensammlung mit mehr als 55.000 Unterstützern, Diskussionen in Internetforen mit hundertausenden Hits und vieles mehr blieben nicht unbemerkt. Viele weitere Sport-, Jugend- und Umweltverbände stellten sich uns zur Seite und auch den Medien blieb dieser Protest nicht verborgen. Online- und Printmedien sowie Rundfunk und TV berichteten über Wochen hinweg fast täglich und verhalfen unseren Anliegen zu mehr Öffentlichkeit. Mit unserem gemeinsamen Eintreten für unsere Interessen haben wir eine breite öffentliche Diskussion über das neue Waldgesetz in Gang gesetzt, haben unsere Positionen und Anliegen vertreten und letztlich auch die Initialzündung zu einem breiten Umdenken über Mountainbiker gelegt. Wir haben damit Bürgersinn im besten Sinne bewiesen und vieles in Bewegung gesetzt und das ist gut so!

*Die Politik hat reagiert und das ist gut so!*

Wenn man die Stimmen der etablierten Parteien im hessischen Landtag zum neuen Hessischen Landtag so hört, dann gibt es plötzlich viele Väter und Mütter des Gesetzes. Da manche, der erste Entwurf sei ein Mißverständnis gewesen, die Mountainbiker hätten zu Unrecht und völlig überzogen reagiert und erst die Politik hätte sie durch Runde Tische zur Vernunft und zu einem Konsens gebracht und so das jetzige Waldgesetz ermöglicht. Andere meinen dagegen, die Regierung hätte hier vollkommen versagt und sei erst durch den Protest zu einer Notbremsung und Umkehr veranlasst worden. Beide Ansichten sind falsch und führen nur zu mehr Politikverdrossenheit. Eine Politik, die sich nicht der Kritik stellt und nicht auf Kritik reagiert, ist eine schlechte Politik. Eine Politik, die auf berechtigten Bürgerprotest und Sachargumente reagiert, sich um Lösungen bemüht und dann auch auf den Weg bringt, ist eine gute Politik. Die Regierungsfraktionen im hessischen Landtag sind diesen Weg gegangen und selbst wenn er ihnen schwer gefallen sein sollte, so ist es doch der richtige Weg in einer Demokratie und dafür gebührt ihnen Respekt. Die Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich und ihr Staatsekretär Mark Weinmeister haben früh erkannt, dass der erste Entwurf der berühmte "Griff in's Klo" war und haben sich engagiert und konstruktiv um einen Kurswechsel bemüht; ihr Anteil an der im Rahmen der Runden Tische gefundenen Lösung ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Im Verlaufe der Auseinandersetzung um das Waldgesetz wurde uns vielfach vorgeworfen, wir würden überzogen und polemisierend agieren. Nun, die Politik diente uns dafür als Vorbild und Steilvorlagen für eine berechtigte Kritik wurden uns schließlich genügend geliefert;-) Aber Scherz und Ironie beiseite gelegt - wir haben auch sehr sachlich und kompetent unsere Anliegen vorgetragen. Wir haben unzählige wissenschaftliche Studien ausgewertet und öffentlich zugänglich gemacht sowie deren wesentlichen Erkenntnisse aufbereitet, zusammen gefasst und veröffentlicht. Und wir stellen mehr und mehr fest, dass das mittlerweile auch gelesen und verstanden wird; das ist gut so.

Wir haben im Rahmen des Anhörungsverfahrens eine der umfassendsten und ausführlichsten Stellungnahmen zum ersten Gesetzesentwurf abgegeben, in der wir detailliert aufgezeigt haben, wie ein modernes Gesetz für Hessen aussehen kann. Dabei haben wir nicht nur unsere Vorstellungen für einen sinnvollen Gesetzeswortlaut dargestellt, sondern sind in den einzelnen Begründungen ausführlich auf bundes- und landesrechtliche Grundlagen, auf den Stand von Rechtsprechung und Literatur zum Betretungsrecht in Bund und Ländern sowie rechtsvergleichend auf die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen landesrechtlichen Regelungen in anderen Bundesländern eingegangen. Und auch dazu stellen wir im jetzt verabschiedeten Gesetz, das den Kerngedanken der DIMB TrailRules folgt, und seiner Begründung fest, dass das gelesen und verstanden wurde; auch das ist gut so!

*In Hessen hat sich etwas verändert und das ist gut so!*

Mit dem ersten Entwurf des Waldgesetzes und in der anschließenden Auseinandersetzung dazu wurde schnell deutlich, dass es tiefe Gräben gibt, die zu schließen sind. Der vom Gesetzgeber eigentlich angestrebte Interessenausgleich zwischen Waldbesuchern und Waldbesitzern drohte nicht nur zu scheitern, sondern sogar noch durch neue Gräben weiter auseinander zu triften. Aber die von allen Seiten teils heftig geführten Auseinandersetzungen liessen bei allen Beteiligten auch die Erkenntnis wachsen, dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann, dass man nicht nur übereinander reden, sondern vor allem miteinander reden muss. Und das ist dann auch geschehen und dass das gelingen konnte, ist unserem engagierten Eintreten für unsere Sache sowie nicht zuletzt den diversen Runden Tischen zu verdanken, an denen nicht mehr übereinander sondern miteinander geredet wurde. Aber auch außerhalb der Runden Tische wurde landesweit begonnen, mehr miteinander zu reden. Selbst wenn wir noch einen weiten Weg gehen müssen, so stellen wir allerorten in Hessen fest, dass sich alte Konflikt- und Blockadelinien auflösen und der Wille wächst, miteinander konstruktiv an Lösungen in Konflikt- und Problembereichen zu erarbeiten; auch das ist gut so!

*Wir haben viel gelernt und das ist gut so!*

Wir haben gelernt, dass wir unseren Bedürfnissen und Interessen in Politik und Öffentlichkeit Gehör verschaffen können. Wir haben gelernt, dass man Vorurteile abbauen und miteinander reden kann. Wir haben gelernt, dass wir etwas erreichen können, wenn wir uns dafür einsetzen. Wir haben gelernt, dass das nicht immer einfach ist und viel Arbeit macht. So wie wir vieles in der Auseinandersetzung um das neue Waldgesetz gelernt haben, so haben wir auch bei vielen anderen in Hessen einen Lernprozess eingeleitet. Wir haben denjenigen unter uns, die meinten, man könne nichts bewirken, bewiesen, dass man etwas erreichen kann. Wir haben denjenigen, die munter ihre Vorurteile über uns pflegten, bewiesen, dass diese nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben. Wir haben denjenigen, die glaubten, man könne nur mit Ausgrenzung, harten Verboten und Strafen vermeintliche Probleme lösen, gezeigt, dass man viel mehr erreichen kann, wenn man auf Akzeptanz und ein MIteinander setzt. Da ist viel geschehen und das ist gut so!

Wir sind der Meinung, dass Hessen mit dem jetzt verabschiedeten neuen Waldgesetz die Chance ergriffen hat, eine bundesweite Vorreiterrolle einzunehmen. Dies stellt nicht nur in Bezug auf die Anerkennung der berechtigten Bedürfnisse der Mountainbiker, sondern vor allem auch in Bezug auf den Ausgleich der berechtigten Interessen aller Waldnutzer und Waldbesucher einen Meilenstein dar. Der hinter dem neuen Waldgesetz stehende breite Konsens aller betroffenen Interessensgruppen ist bundesweit einzigartig und vorbildlich und das ist gut so!

Auch wenn Hessen es geschafft hat, in eindrucksvoller Art und Weise die Interessen der Mountainbiker gleichberechtigt und diskriminierungsfrei in das neue Waldgesetz zu integrieren, so ist diese Einstellung uns gegenüber in anderen Bundesländern leider noch nicht selbstverständlich. Die DIMB und viele Mountainbiker fordern seit Jahren die Abschaffung der unsäglichen 2-Meter-Regelung in Baden-Württembeg. Lasst uns gemeinsam noch aktiver für unsere Anliegen und Interessen eintreten, damit auch dieser Schandfleck beseitigt wird. Der allen Bürgern zustehende Anspruch auf Erholung in der Natur erfordert ein freies Betretungsrecht ohne Diskriminierungen auf der Basis eines Miteinander und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme. Dafür treten wir weiter ein, denn erst wenn das überall Wirklichkeit ist, dann ist es gut so!

PS: Wir hören nicht auf, sondern wollen mit Eurer Unterstützung weitermachen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626462


----------



## rayc (30. Juni 2013)

Helmut, dürfen wir deinen Wortlaut ausschnittsweise übernehmen?
Link zu deinen Post versteht sich.

ray


----------



## jojo (30. Juni 2013)

*Tip Top! 
Und jetzt weiter in BaWü!*


----------



## HelmutK (1. Juli 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Helmut, dürfen wir deinen Wortlaut ausschnittsweise übernehmen?
> Link zu deinen Post versteht sich.
> 
> ray



Natürlich und jederzeit gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (10. Juli 2013)

Das neue Waldgesetz wurde am 08.07.2013 im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt verÃ¶ffentlicht ("verkÃ¼ndet") und ist damit am 09.07.2013 in Kraft getreten.

http://starweb.hessen.de/cache/GVBL/2013/00016.tif

Nicht nur mit dem neuen Hessischen Waldgesetz, sondern auch mit der heute von 27 Institutionen und VerbÃ¤nden, darunter auch die Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V. (DIMB) unterzeichneten Vereinbarung Wald und Sport beschreitet Hessen neue Wege. Die Vereinbarung stellt vom Kuratorium Natur und Sport e.V. entwickelten Thesen in den Mittelpunkt und formuliert daraus zentrale Standpunkte und Leitlinien, die um allgemeine und um spezielle Verhaltensregeln ergÃ¤nzt werden; fÃ¼r uns...eren Sport sind das die DIMB Trailrules. Noch wichtiger ist aber:

"Die Partner des âRunden Tisches Wald und Sportâ wollen mit dieser Vereinbarung die Erholung und die sportliche BetÃ¤tigung der Menschen im Wald unterstÃ¼tzen und Konflikte vermeiden. Sie dokumentieren zugleich, dass sie den Wald als Naturraum, Lebensraum, Erholungsraum und Wirtschaftsraum schÃ¼tzen und bewahren wollen. Sie verpflichten sich, ihren Beitrag zur StÃ¤rkung der Eigenverantwortung und fÃ¼r ein rÃ¼cksichtsvolles Miteinander der Menschen im Wald zu leisten."

Hessen ist damit auf dem richtigen Weg

https://hmuelv.hessen.de/presse/pressemitteilung/breiter-konsens-beim-sport-im-wald
https://hmuelv.hessen.de/sites/default/files/HMUELV/vereinbarung_wald_und_sport.pdf


----------



## HelmutK (11. Juli 2013)

Ab sofort stehen Euch das neue Waldgesetz und die Vereinbarung Wald und Sport auch auf der Homepage der DIMB zur Verfügung. 

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/313-die-rechtslage-in-hessen


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2013)

Nach über einem Jahr ist jetzt aus "Open Trails! kein Bikeverbot in Hessen" schlicht und einfach "Open Trails" geworden:

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

In Hessen haben wir gemeinsam viel erreicht, aber wir können und wollen noch mehr machen. Und wir freuen uns natürlich über möglichst viele weitere Likes auf 

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

und

https://www.facebook.com/dimb.de

damit wir in Zukunft noch sichtbarer werden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## HelmutK (9. September 2013)

Man staunt ja immer wieder, wer alles Fan unserer FB Open Trails Seite ist oder wird. Am Wochenende hat ein gewisser Mark Weinmeister, aka Staatssekretär im HMUELV, unsere Seite geliked


----------



## Tilman (9. September 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Man staunt ja immer wieder, wer alles Fan unserer FB Open Trails Seite ist oder wird. Am Wochenende hat ein gewisser Mark Weinmeister, aka Staatssekretär im HMUELV, unsere Seite geliked


 
Die Seite ist ja auch gut und MW samt Ministerin haben bei Open Trails in Hessen mit allen anderen Beteiligten zusammen schließlich auch eine sehr gescheite Betretungslösung gewonnen. So muß das sein. Und warum soll er den Baden Württembergern nicht via DIMB zeigen, wie gut Hessen ist.


----------



## -mats- (10. Januar 2014)

Euer Einsatz war super, schade das der Forst bestimmt auch aus Rache alle Wege im Gebiet zwischen Hofheim, Eppstein und Königstein einmal mit dem Panzer platt gefahren hat ... egal ob langer Trail oder kurzer Trampelpfad, alles ist kaputt gefahren, egal, ob dort Bäume gefällt werden mussten oder nicht ... Neid und Mißgunst ...

Ich hoffe für den kommenden Sommer, das die Trails Feldberg/Altkönig nicht auch alle kaputt sind.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (10. Januar 2014)

Da fragt man sich, was den Waldboden mehr schadet: Der MTBiker, die Pferdereiter oder die schweren Fortmaschinen.
Was letztere für Spuren bei einer Durchfahrt hinterlassen, können tausende Biker auf einem Pfad nicht anrichten!!!


----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Januar 2014)

Wo Vollpfosten sinnlos mit ihren schweren Maschinen roden,
zierte einst ein schöner Singletrail den Waldboden!






Da ist man mal zwei Tage nicht im Wald, und dann das!!


----------



## Muckymu (15. Januar 2014)

Das zweite Bild zeigt ganz eindeutig Mountainbikespuren.
Hier wieder mal die Forstmitarbeiter zu beschuldigen halte ich für Hetze ohne Beweise. 
Vermutlich waren es diese neumodischen Fat-Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (15. Januar 2014)

Aaaahh, stimmt!! Diese Dinger mit den fetten Reifen für Fahranfänger was die Stützräder ersetzt. Damit kann man quasi nicht umfallen...


----------



## Svenos (23. Januar 2014)

-mats- schrieb:


> Euer Einsatz war super, schade das der Forst bestimmt auch aus Rache alle Wege im Gebiet zwischen Hofheim, Eppstein und Königstein einmal mit dem Panzer platt gefahren hat ... egal ob langer Trail oder kurzer Trampelpfad, alles ist kaputt gefahren, egal, ob dort Bäume gefällt werden mussten oder nicht ... Neid und Mißgunst ...
> 
> Ich hoffe für den kommenden Sommer, das die Trails Feldberg/Altkönig nicht auch alle kaputt sind.


 
Das Gleiche kann ich für den Bereich Platte und Umgebung (Wiesbaden) nur bestätigen. Seit letztem Jahr haben Zerstörungen durch Holzernte und die Übergriffe durch "Stöckchenleger" massiv zugenommen. Bin krankheitsbedingt erst seit kurzem wieder auf dem Bike und war sehr erschrocken über die massiven Schäden bei uns im Wald.
Früher galt mal die Faustregel, dass ein Waldstück nur ca. alle 5 Jahre "bearbeitet" wird. Mittlerweile gibt es Gegenden in denen in jedem Winter großflächig Holz "gemacht" wird. Wie sich da der Waldboden erholen soll muss mir ein Förster mal erklären. Bei allem Verständniss für die Belange der Gegenseite(n) kann ich deren Argumente nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Bei den "Stöckchenlegern" ist die Entwicklung ähnlich. Es vergeht keine Trainingsausfahrt wo ich nicht mehr oder weniger gefährliche Hindernisse von Menschenhand beseitigen muss. Teilweise auf Trails, oft aber auf ausgewiesenen Waldwegen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (23. Januar 2014)

Gestern musste ich den Kellerskopf grossräumig umfahren, weil in allen Wegen und deren Einbiegungen Rot/Weisse Plastikbänder flatterten. Auch mit Hinweisschildern ("Vorsicht Forstarbeiten, Lebensgefahr!") wurde nicht gegeizt.
Die noch "freien Wege" waren derart durch die Forstmaschinen zerstört, dass sich dadurch automatisch eine sachgemässe Sperrung ergab.
Unglaublich, mit welch brachialer Gewalt und welch Häufigkeit die mit ihren Panzern durch den Wald fahren. Alle 50m eine 15m breite Schneise tief in den Wald hinein, verursacht durch die Maschinen. Über Sinn und Unsinn über solche Arbeitsweisen im Kontext der allgemeinen Beschuldigung gegenüber unsere Zunft, dass Mountainbiker den Wald und dessen Bewohner schaden, lässt sich mit normalen Menschenverstand nur sehr schwer erklären.


----------



## client (23. Januar 2014)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 269234


Hat schon jemand die Zeitung beim deutschen Presserat "angezeigt"?
Vielleicht wäre auch zusätzlich eine reguläre Anzeige angebracht, denn diese Art der Volksverhetzung ist doch strafbar.


----------



## Muckymu (23. Januar 2014)

Anderes Käseblatt, selbes Reh, andere Ursache:
http://www.wz-newsline.de/lokales/kreis-mettmann/erkrath/hunde-zerfleischen-reh-in-erkrath-1.1524346

Wenns nach Herr Liethen geht darf nur er in den Wald - und zwar in seiner Funktion als Vorsitzender der Jagdgenossenschaft Erkrath.


----------



## Svenos (24. Januar 2014)

Ja, zwischen Kellerskopf und Platte haben die Harvester deutliche Spuren hinterlassen. Gerade der Kellerskopf ist aus mehreren Gründen mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Dort sind - soweit ich weis - einige Teile des Waldes im Privatbesitz. Zum anderen ist der dortige Jagdpächter für sein "robustes" Auftreten gegenüber den anderen Waldbesuchern (Spaziergänger, Hundebesitzer und Sportlern) bekannt. An fast jedem Weg steht ein Schild "Gebt Acht auf das Wild" und alle 100 Meter ein Hochsitz. Ich persönlich hatte dort noch keine Probleme, aber gerade Hundebesitzer werden dort regelmäßig "zusammengefaltet".


----------



## BlackKnight29 (24. Januar 2014)

Hatte am Kellerskopf noch keine unfreundliche Begegnungen ("klopf, klopf, klopf"). 
Förster, Waldarbeiter und andere dort befindlichen Personen begegneten mir stets freundlich, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich in dieser Region relativ gut bekannt bin. 
Vielmehr würde ich Interessen, ob die ihren Mist den sie abholzen, auch mal wieder wegräumen!? Abgesägte Baumstämme liegen kreuz und quer, und oftmals auf den Trails, herum, über die man nicht einmal mit einem Bunnyhopp drüber kommt.
Ich denke, dass dieser Zu- und Umstand auch für andere Waldbesucher Unmut aufkommen lässt.

Aber, rabiate Übergriffe auf unsere Zunft gibt es nicht nur auf dem berühmt-/berüchtigten (Hakenkreuz-)Berg, sondern auch bei uns in NRW vermehrt:


----------



## client (24. Januar 2014)

http://www.ksta.de/overath/-natur-f...ie-tiere,15189236,25738314,view,asTicker.html

So langsam gehen mir die ganzen Berichte über MTBler, die das Wild in den Tod oder zu Tode hetzen aber gehörig auf den Senkel.
Auch wenn immerhin manche Jäger die "Versöhnung" mit den Bikern suchen, so ist dass was sie uns dennoch anlasten einfach nur Blödsinn.


----------



## Svenos (24. Januar 2014)

client schrieb:


> http://www.ksta.de/overath/-natur-f...ie-tiere,15189236,25738314,view,asTicker.html
> 
> So langsam gehen mir die ganzen Berichte über MTBler, die das Wild in den Tod oder zu Tode hetzen aber gehörig auf den Senkel.
> Auch wenn immerhin manche Jäger die "Versöhnung" mit den Bikern suchen, so ist dass was sie uns dennoch anlasten einfach nur Blödsinn.



Wenn manche Jungs ständig nachts mit Monster-Lampen über total abgelegene Trails düsen, kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, dass die Jäger da angepisst sind. Die wollen ja auch nur ihrem Hobby nachgehen. Aber die grüne Zunft ist ja meistens grundsätzlich gegen alle anderen Waldbenutzer und versuchen allen ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen. Mich nervt vor allem die Scheinheiligkeit. Die Besorgnis um das Wild endet doch mit dem Durchziehen des Abzugs. 
Warum stehen den ausgerechnet die den ausgewiesenen Wildruhezonen häufig die meisten Hochsitze? Von Natuschutzgebieen will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (24. Januar 2014)

Da sind die Fransosen ehrlicher, da heißt es nicht Wildruhezone sondern réserve de chasse et de faune sauvage.



Bild vom Schild suche ich auf Wunsch raus, aber nicht mehr heute.

Ray


----------



## keroson (25. Januar 2014)

Puh, hier war mal ein Papier des Forstes, in dem ausdrücklich drin stand, dass die Größte Unruhe für das Wild von der Ansitzjagt ausgeht.

Eine andere Thematik ist, dass es in Deutschland seid Lothar und Kyril ein Überangebot an Nahrung für Wild gibt und dannach dann eine massive Überpopulation an Rehen, Füchsen und Wildschweinen. Wenn jetzt 2-3 Rehe an Streß sterben, dann ist das für die Population nicht wirklich bedeutend und für den Wald als Ökosysten sogar mMn fast positiv zu bewerten. Früher haben das die Luchse und Wölfe erledigt. Das ist halt die Natur. 
Den Jägern geht es hier mMn nicht um die Hege, sondern um die Trophäensammlung, aber unser Wald ist halt nun mal kein Jagdreservat, wo das Wild einzig und allein für die Jagd gezüchtet wird, auch wenn das mancher Jäger(Jagdverbände) gerne so hätten. Der Wald ist in der BDR für die Menschen da und nicht für die Jäger!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. Januar 2014)

ich hatte vor 2 std eine denkwürdige begegnung mit dem örtlichen revierförster, der uns stoppte, als wir von einem seitenweg in die waldautobahn einbogen. ein pkw stand auf dem weg, 5 waldarbeiter und besagter forstmän daneben.
wir wurden von ihm in freundlichem ton belehrt, dass wir soeben eine rückegasse befahren hätten. dass diese gasse von breite und zustand einem normalen forstweg ähnelte, ließ er als argument nicht gelten. man könne ja nicht überall im wald schilder aufstellen. normale wege wie diesen, sagte er und wies auf die von tiefen spuren zerfurchte WAB, können sie befahren. wir haben ja ein neues forstgesetz. aber keine rückegasse, da schrecken sie das wild auf, wie z.b. hasen. wenn man "querbeet" fahren will, so, der revierheini, dann bitte die lokale strecke am schiffenberg benutzen,  welche, nebenbei bemerkt, bis noch märz geschlossen ist. was er aber offensichtlich nicht wußte.
uns fiel die kinnlade runter! so viel uninformierter schwachsinn von einem beamten, der qua amt es doch eigentlich besser wissen sollte.
man weiß gar nicht, wo man bei der richtigstellung anfangen soll und wie viel zeit man darauf ver(sch)wenden würde. wir haben uns das also geschenkt und statt dessen die nächsten 200m verschlammte waldtrasse entlang gekämpft, die uns der förster in seiner großmut empfohlen hatte. danke nochmals für dieses einmalige erlebnis und die kostenlose wie sachkundige belehrung!

meine "erkenntnisse" aus dieser begegnung der seltsamsten art:
- zwei beinahe lautlose radler stören mehr wild als ein harvester, der ja bekanntermaßen vollkommen geräuschlos arbeitet
- unser neues hessisches forstgesetz haben wir der gnade der aufgeklärten mitarbeiter des hessenforstes zu verdanken
- die auslegung des waldgesetzes (also, was ist ein weg) obliegt einzig dem herrschenden revierförster
- "querbeet fahren" (nicht zu verwechseln mit querfeldein!) ist försterdeutsch für trails fahren und ebenfalls nur an ganz bestimmten orten
gestattet


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. Januar 2014)

Unglaublich..., aber..., trotz dessen fehlender Kompetenz, "er" war immerhin freundlich!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. Januar 2014)

ich weiß nicht, ob das ein trost ist, wenn dir ein freundlicher förster, und kein aggressiver den wald umgräbt.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (6. Februar 2014)

jedem, der häufiger mal einen wald betritt bzw befährt, kann es nicht entgangen sein: massenhafte verwüstungen durch holzernte: stämme werden in großem maßstab gefällt, aus rückegassen rausgezerrt, zurück bleiben tonnenweise geäst und zerstörte wege. warum ist das so? weil D u besonders hessen seine wälder fällt, um mit dem erlös haushaltslöcher zu stopfen!

http://www.daserste.de/information/wirtschaft-boerse/plusminus/sendung/br/2013/18122013-2-100.html
unter dem Titel "Ausverkauf des Waldes - deutsche Buchen nach China" findet man interessante wie erschreckende fakten dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldregen (12. Februar 2014)

Heute Vormittag mal kurz in den hr1-Nachrichten und heute Abend in der 'hessenschau':

*Illegale Mountainbikestrecke wird abgebaut.*
_Ein Jahr nach Verabschiedung des Waldschutzgesetzes greifen der Main-Taunus-Kreis und Hessenforst zu einer drastischen Maßnahme: Sie bauen eine illegal gebaute Mountainbike-Anlage ab. So wollen sie Nachahmer abhalten._
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fernsehen/sendungen/index.jsp?rubrik=3056 bzw. hier

Außerdem noch ein kurzer Beitrag von heute zum Thema Wild-Wald-Jagd:
*Den Wald im Visier*
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=41535



Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> "Ausverkauf des Waldes - deutsche Buchen nach China"


Diesen Beitrag hatte ich auch gesehen - wirklich interessant und erschreckend!


----------



## Muckymu (12. Februar 2014)

tolle Aussage der Stadt Hofheim:“...wenn die Biker auf uns zukommen, dann reden wir“
Soweit hätte ich BW auch gerne.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Februar 2014)

Muckymu schrieb:


> tolle Aussage der Stadt Hofheim:“...wenn die Biker auf uns zukommen, dann reden wir“
> ....


Ich sehe hier aber auch einen Trend...


----------



## mw.dd (12. Februar 2014)

Goldregen schrieb:


> ...
> *Illegale Mountainbikestrecke wird abgebaut.*
> _Ein Jahr nach Verabschiedung des Waldschutzgesetzes greifen der Main-Taunus-Kreis und Hessenforst zu einer drastischen Maßnahme: Sie bauen eine illegal gebaute Mountainbike-Anlage ab. So wollen sie Nachahmer abhalten._...



Ich liebe den modernen "Journalismus". Waldschutzgesetz... köstlich.


----------



## Muckymu (13. Februar 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier aber auch einen Trend...



Könnte es auch ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl sein?
"Wenn ihr Biker nicht langsam anfangt eure Trails AKTIV legalisieren zu lassen, machen wir sie platt."

Wer heute noch einen illegalen Trail hat  und ihn behalten will sollte sich bei der Gemeinde melden und versuchenden Trail zu legalisieren.
Wenn das vom Amt niedergeschmettert wird, dann haben wir wieder Pulver um gegen den gepredigten Freigabewillen zu argumentieren.
Im besten Falle kommt was in Gang und am Ende ist ein Trail legal.

Hier gibt es Infos.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads
und hier Hilfe.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/kontakt-beraterteam


----------



## Tobias241 (2. März 2014)

Hi,

Wir brauchen eure Hilfe ! einfach unterzeichnen und fertig 

https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petitio...nhill_Strecke_im_koblenzer_Stadtwald/?anRkahb


----------

